# Rare dankness/rd genetics



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2012)

So here is our new thread where I will post information, pictures, answer questions and what-not. But here is the 1 ground rule.
There will be N*O*playing the "my dick is bigger game"
1. I have no dick... so it wouldn't be fair.
2. I find it immature, childish ,discourteous, and rude.
3. Everyone has their own way of doing things. What is right for me, might not be right for you. And that's ok.

So I ask everyone to be *COURTEOUS.
*
Feel free to ask the questions you would like answered, pics of your RD grows, opinions, and what-nots.
The first few post may be repeats, so everyone is on the same page.

Welcome to the Rare Dankness/RD Genetics thread.

Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

501st how to get it in the states? Will attitude eventually get some stock? Any info would be great..


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 7, 2012)

Agreed, ordered a pack of the Venom Og, seems like everything crossed with your rare dankness is killer, too bad the others are sold out, have to wait until they restock.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2012)

*RAREDANKNESS is a COLORADO company, breeding seeds here in COLORDAO, for COLORADOdispensaries ONLY. 
We DO NOT SHIP our seeds out to anyone. We do not even ship them withinColorado. They are packaged 6 seeds per pack, because in Colorado, legalpatients can grow 6 plants. 

RD GENETICS is the global company. The seeds by RD Genetics are produced inlegal gardens in CALIFORNIA and in SPAIN. They are packaged in 10 packs. Thatis where the international seed banks acquire their seeds. And this is whereany seeds sold (other than in Colorado) come from. 
There will be strains that global does not have or will not have because theydo not have the genetics in those facilities.

All seeds have a test batch before the new rounds are released to the public.And if you have a problem with a pack of seeds we will work with you.
Please check web-site www.raredankness.comor www.rdgenetics.com
RD Genetics is our Global division, produced in private medical gardens inCalifornia and Spain.



Mrs. Rare Dankness*


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2012)

Attitude picks what they want from RD. Please contact them and request the strain you are looking for. The CALI LA High Times cup will have a few packs.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, 
Just got back from LA.. nice weather, but hate the traffic. And the 19 hour car ride home... UUGG. 
I fly out this weekend for the Cali cup. We have 4 entries. Scott's OG, Doc's OG, Tangerine Trainwreck HAze, and OG oil. 

I had 3 people pull some OG beans (half packs) while I was in LA, do a germ for me and take some pics. 
So here are some baby Scott's OG (90%), Venom OG(70%) and Ward'a reek'n OG (90%)



Thank you,
Mrs. Rare Danknesshttps://www.rollitup.org/attachments/seed-strain-reviews/2040973d1328487174-rare-dankness-dsc00416.jpg


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Attitude picks what they want from RD. Please contact them and request the strain you are looking for. The CALI LA High Times cup will have a few packs.


Right on.. I'll drop them a line


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

It would be nice if Seed Depot,Attitude, or any other seed bank that ships to the USA would try and carry a full line up.

Did Manchester seeds get back with you on their deception of RD strains they say they carry but dont?


----------



## Ryan D (Feb 7, 2012)

Had a few questions about the kush line, I was wondering which strains were indica dom and which were sativa dom. Also which would you consider to be the heaviest of the bunch?


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

but I've got the biggest balls of them all!....... it wasn't me I swear.. it was ac/dc..... Mrs. RD do u have any links to grow reports? Any strain would be nice, I like readin up on things before I drop $$$. Interested mainly in trainwreck crosses.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

Wtf man just lost the trainwreck auctions. Bullshit. todays just not my day


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 8, 2012)

please check out this blog...

http://www.thestrainman.com/blog/howtogerminatemarijuanaseeds.aspx

Almost ready for the LA Cup..Picked up the posters, brochures, and raffle prizes today. I'll try to post some more important info tomorrow. Right now I think I'll just share some pretty trich pics.



Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## rowz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Mrs, i would like to ask which one of your OG strains is the most potent with classic lemon og funk taste?
Thanks in adv


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 11, 2012)

OOOwee, looks like your guys(and gal) cook up some fire genetics. Moonshine haze is on my list for the march promo. Wish they were offered in 5packs too


----------



## beans davis (Feb 11, 2012)

Mrs.RD when will you get some more OGs to the attitude?
I'm running some OG soon and would like to try some of yours.
Thanks for the thread,I like it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

I Lile the way these strains sound. I'm waiting patiently to try these out


----------



## Masato (Feb 13, 2012)

i was able to pick up a few packs... got some of scotts og, 501, and rugburn for the OG strains and a few other non-OG strains... the only ones they had at the LA cup haha oh wells guess ill try these out! Really interested in that calorado diesel and possibly one of there blue strains... its gonna b exciting once i get things running


----------



## Masato (Feb 13, 2012)

Fak i meant colorado haha


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted.. I have been in CALi.. Looking over the girls and doing the Show. I just got home. I'm tired. 

We got 1st place INDICA for DOC's OG.

I promise to get back on tomorrow and answer some ???? 

But one thing I need to explain real fast.. Got a email about the Colorado strains versers CALi.
OK .. if you have 2 parents a mom and dad and they have sex in Colorado, Spain, Cali, Bumfuck egypt, there kids are the same genetic make-up... THe exact strains are in the locations.. it's called cloning people. 
sorry but i have grown tired of people asking for "real"seeds.. and also they're are strain that has not .. that is NOT, been released I know what they are,, so when you email and say you have a problem... Its pretty much impossiable since THEY ARE NOT REALEASED to the public yet.. WE test our seeds first.. So if you try to scam me .. your just pissing me off. So now I am having the packaging #'d. 
Now if you have a REAL problem.. I will take care of you.

Night.
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 13, 2012)

Masato, It was really nice meeting you.. Please let me know how everything goes.. I'll keep you up to date on the rest.



Masato said:


> i was able to pick up a few packs... got some of scotts og, 501, and rugburn for the OG strains and a few other non-OG strains... the only ones they had at the LA cup haha oh wells guess ill try these out! Really interested in that calorado diesel and possibly one of there blue strains... its gonna b exciting once i get things running


----------



## typoerror (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on the win!!!


----------



## tardis (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like I"ll have to pop the Doc OG seed on my next grow in March. Got a pack of Doc and a pack of Scotts OG.


----------



## Masato (Feb 13, 2012)

nice tardis! i'm all jelly u got the Doc seeds =p


----------



## althor (Feb 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Sorry I haven't posted.. I have been in CALi.. Looking over the girls and doing the Show. I just got home. I'm tired.
> 
> We got 1st place INDICA for DOC's OG.
> 
> ...


 Haha I get that kinda shit about my rottweiler.. Is it German, it has such a big head?... Ugh its German if its BORN IN GERMANY.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

Went 9-10 on a pack of Ghost Train Haze #2, we shall see


----------



## Masato (Feb 15, 2012)

going to b popping some Rug Burn OG's soon once i get a heating pad =p gonna go exactly how the strain man did it


----------



## Silverpoint (Feb 16, 2012)

Ms.RD- not sure if it is appropriate to ask- but who/what is Moonshine to Rare Dankness? 

(Been lurking through this space, and this is my first thread. I am not particularly savvy re the 'etiquette' of these sites sometimes - so if I am asking something I shouldn't be asking, my apologies!)


----------



## intensive (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw you guys at the cali cup, strains look interesting but prices were kinda steep. but then again, everything was overpriced at the LA cup lol. I would love to see a grow log or two (or 5), with promising results. I grow tga, gage green, and sannies. I would love to add some of your colorado flavor to my current lineup, so impress me.

they did, and I order there gear a couple times a year!

cheers


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Feb 17, 2012)

althor said:


> Haha I get that kinda shit about my rottweiler.. Is it German, it has such a big head?... Ugh its German if its BORN IN GERMANY.




you're an idiot and don't even know why


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 17, 2012)

*Sigh* Your Killing Me Mrs RD i still havent got my hands on all the packs i want but its coming together. Also congrats seems alot of people are after Rare Dankness these days and with good reason


----------



## althor (Feb 17, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> you're an idiot and don't even know why



Why dont you explain it to me then. I am pretty sure by the time we finish our conversation you will be the one looking like an idiot.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 17, 2012)

Silverpoint said:


> Ms.RD- not sure if it is appropriate to ask- but who/what is Moonshine to Rare Dankness?
> 
> (Been lurking through this space, and this is my first thread. I am not particularly savvy re the 'etiquette' of these sites sometimes - so if I am asking something I shouldn't be asking, my apologies!)


Moonshine Haze IS Amnesia Haze


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

althor said:


> Why dont you explain it to me then. I am pretty sure by the time we finish our conversation you will be the one looking like an idiot.


Both of you hits at the beginning of this thread it was said by the op no bullshit in this thread so please stop with the insults an name calling thanks


----------



## thechuggler (Feb 17, 2012)

althor said:


> Why dont you explain it to me then. I am pretty sure by the time we finish our conversation you will be the one looking like an idiot.


Well, I call a Rottweiler German if it exhibits those traits. To me, just like anything, it has a name specific to it's traits and origins. Your dog might be "American" by location, but German by ancestry. Just like a Scottish Terrier. They are bred here in the States, but still carry the Scottish name. But I certainly wouldn't have called you an idiot like that guy did.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Moonshine Haze IS Amnesia Haze


True, But it is crossed with Trainwreck and Nevil's haze


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 17, 2012)

Which MOONSHINE are you speaking of?? the strain or the person??


----------



## althor (Feb 17, 2012)

thechuggler said:


> Well, I call a Rottweiler German if it exhibits those traits. To me, just like anything, it has a name specific to it's traits and origins. Your dog might be "American" by location, but German by ancestry. Just like a Scottish Terrier. They are bred here in the States, but still carry the Scottish name. But I certainly wouldn't have called you an idiot like that guy did.


 Which is the common misconception by those people who know little to nothing about Rottweilers, which is why I even mentioned it in the first place. 

Germany has the EXACT SAME standards as every other country in the world concerning dog breeds. EXACT SAME. Dimensions are based on height, width, chest size, leg length, body length, etc. If a dog has a BIGGER head than standard, its a faulty dog and no longer fits the "breed". The difference between a German rottweiler, Mexican rottweiler, American rottweiler, Italian rottweiler, is only where the dog is BORN.

For instance, the father of my dog was imported from Germany, the mother was imported from Romania. My dog was born in Missouri, guess what? Its an American rottweiler, regardless of "head size" or where her mother/father were born at.

Breeding 101.


http://www.officialrottweilerguide.com/rottweiler/rottweiler/what-is-the-difference-between-a-german-rottweiler-and-an-american-rottweiler 

read and learn.


----------



## althor (Feb 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Both of you hits at the beginning of this thread it was said by the op no bullshit in this thread so please stop with the insults an name calling thanks



Both of us? I am in here minding my own business not saying anything to anyone and get called an idiot....

Thanks for your input though.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 17, 2012)

althor said:


> Which is the common misconception by those people who know little to nothing about Rottweilers, which is why I even mentioned it in the first place.
> 
> Germany has the EXACT SAME standards as every other country in the world concerning dog breeds. EXACT SAME. Dimensions are based on height, width, chest size, leg length, body length, etc. If a dog has a BIGGER head than standard, its a faulty dog and no longer fits the "breed". The difference between a German rottweiler, Mexican rottweiler, American rottweiler, Italian rottweiler, is only where the dog is BORN.
> 
> ...


Who cares? I don't


----------



## althor (Feb 17, 2012)

It was just an example of how I know what she is dealing with.



Its just ridiculous. Yes, Mrs.RareDankness, I feel your pain. People who have never spent more than 1 second researching telling you about the subject you have spent most of a lifetime studying.

And look at all the people leaping to prove my point. So now I am done with the rottweiler discussion.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey MRD, I read on an other site that you guys (and they made it sound like all seed companies) can no longer sell through MMCs. They said it was because the MMED previously "tolerated" seed sales but now they don't. I find that hard to believe since (I think) you are producing via an MMCs OPC license but nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to CO MMJ...

Can you clarify for us?

Thanks
Medshed


----------



## Silverpoint (Feb 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Which MOONSHINE are you speaking of?? the strain or the person??



I was referring to the person- not the strain- though I guess part of my question is Moonshine a person related to RD or a company related to RD?


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys and a girl. Miss rd in being a new company I give you my honors. Some people like to imagine that they know it all. This can cause probs I know. Anyways good luck hope the future brings you many accomplishments! Sounds like your doing just fine with the first place finish. And given time your genetics will speak for themselves I'm sure because it is an all-star line you have there. The more who grow out these genetics the more they will see you know your dogs and your plants. Keep it real.!!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally Got a pack of Midas But no luck on my other 4 packs *Sigh* Lots of patients is the key BUT DAMN IT im goin crazy lol Now that all the Foco Dispensaries are shut down i gotta make an hour trip to Denver or down to boulder


----------



## Ralph Wiley (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, I'm currently running your pmp haze, 3 wks from seed. Got 100% germ rate, and everything is looking very uniform, and vigorous. Very excited about this cross. Also just popped your ghost train #1, and your facewreck haze. Will post some pics when there's a lil more to see, thanks.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 17, 2012)

Ordering Ghost Train Haze #2 and some more Moonshine Haze seeds today from Seeddepot promo buy 1 get 1 FREE! Thank god I finally got paid, I didn't want to miss this promo! I honestly think the RD promo beats the recent Attitude promo with their Hermie Cali Connection seeds. I have been hearing bad news about the CC hermie promo! Thank god RD only uses regular seeds, no fear of hermies here!

By the way Seeddepot is sold out of Ghost Train Haze #1. I'm glad I wanted the #2 because if #1 is 25% THC and you say that the #2 is stronger, then that's exactly what I want!


Thanks for the awesome promo!


----------



## Medshed (Mar 17, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Ordering Ghost Train Haze #2 and some more Moonshine Haze seeds today from Seeddepot promo buy 1 get 1 FREE! Thank god I finally got paid, I didn't want to miss this promo! I honestly think the RD promo beats the recent Attitude promo with their Hermie Cali Connection seeds. I have been hearing bad news about the CC hermie promo! Thank god RD only uses regular seeds, no fear of hermies here!
> 
> By the way Seeddepot is sold out of Ghost Train Haze #1. I'm glad I wanted the #2 because if #1 is 25% THC and you say that the #2 is stronger, then that's exactly what I want!
> 
> ...


I'm not saying RD does or does not hermie, because I've never grown any out, but you should know that regular seeds can and do herm depending on the environment and genetics. Hermies are not just a fem thing.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree! There is a problem when CC is sprouting hermies under conditions regular seeds would not.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 17, 2012)

What happened to the last 10 pages of this thread?


----------



## ajd0003 (Mar 17, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> What happened to the last 10 pages of this thread?


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that ha


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

site had problems, had to restore to about 2/19, its in the news or announcement thread


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 18, 2012)

damn ever since it crashed a lot of threads just seem to have lost it's vigor.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, half the stuff is gone. I wonder if they are going to get the rest of it back up.
I'm out looking over some stuff.. hopefully lots of exciting stuff in the future. 

High Grade alternative In Boulder just got stocked .


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well, half the stuff is gone. I wonder if they are going to get the rest of it back up.
> I'm out looking over some stuff.. hopefully lots of exciting stuff in the future.
> High Grade alternative In Boulder just got stocked .


sadly, whoever it is that creates backup/restore points was getting pretty comfortable, and it seems that the 2/19 restore was used because it was the most recent. so, anything after that is gone. we all lost a bit of awesomeness i'm sure.


----------



## j.b (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope it's cool I update this thread, seems like a ton of info was lost after the recent incident, especially here. 

We (The Seed Depot) are still running our Buy 1 Get 1 Free promo on Rare Dankness beans, details are in our forum. It was mentioned in the thread quite a few times by others before the site was hacked. On the basis of that, I hope it's cool that I mention it again... If not, my apologies in advance.

- J.B


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 18, 2012)

Is that through tomorrow only? Are the indicas getting stocked after the sale is over? This is my first try with Rare Dankness and with The Seed Depot, I am tempted to make another order. I ordered Ghost Train Haze 1 and Somali Taxi Ride to start. I would like some more info, talk me into it. lol.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 18, 2012)

Just received my seed depot order and did not get my free pack  I put in the message and also e-mailed them  e-mailed again, hopefully I get a reply


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Just received my seed depot order and did not get my free pack  I put in the message and also e-mailed them  e-mailed again, hopefully I get a reply


Man I was worried about that. I emailed them prior to placing my order cuz I know very little about Rare Dankness and even less about seed depot. They responded quickly and were helpful so I placed order, I put my choice of free pack in comments and also emailed like I was told, but never received confirmation of anything. Thank you for posting, this is why forums kick ass. I am patiently waiting for clearance sale to end so we can grab some indicas.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 18, 2012)

I talked to JB from seeddepot on their forums and he said you will not receive a confirmation email for the free pack because they are too busy to do that for every order. Hope it works out for you lilbsdad. Still waiting on mine with my fingers crossed that my free pack is in there. Also waiting out on the indicas and the ogs. I think I'll pick up docs og, and possibly cougar piss or the OX.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 18, 2012)

I was happy to find the cover of high times in stock AND not only did they have it in stock, I got to pick a free pack. Pretty fucking cool. Some places would double price when it makes cover. I am looking forward to this grow, hopefully my buds look like they belong on cover too and not back page.


----------



## j.b (Mar 19, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Just received my seed depot order and did not get my free pack  I put in the message and also e-mailed them  e-mailed again, hopefully I get a reply


LILBSDAD,

Please check your inbox, the girls in the office just sent you a reply this morning. 

We guarantee every order, please rest assured you will get your freebie pack. At the moment, I can't yet say what happened on this order, but most likely it was an error on our part and we'll sort it out for you as quickly as possible. 

I'd also recommend you get in touch with me on our forum through the PM, that's generally the quickest way of reaching us over weekends. The girls aren't in the office on weekends, but I'm generally always on line every day... Hope that helps.

- J.B


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 19, 2012)

.... I live in Spain! where r these legal Dank gardens?........


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

Was subbed but I guess with recent events it was one of my lost subbed threads...
subbed again


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 19, 2012)

I just put in my order! 

Honestly, The Seed Depot should allow you to add two RD items to your cart and subtract 50% of the total. I don't feel secure about having to email for my freebie. Just saying, Im sure everyone else feels the same way. It just feels risky! Hopefully everyone gets their freebie pack, if not


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I just put in my order!
> 
> Honestly, The Seed Depot should allow you to add two RD items to your cart and subtract 50% of the total. I don't feel secure about having to email for my freebie. Just saying, Im sure everyone else feels the same way. It just feels risky! Hopefully everyone gets their freebie pack, if not


I thought the same thing, but I don't care how they want it done. J.B. says he is handling it and now I know how to get ahold of them. I am happy and they can do whatever they want as long as we get our beans. lol. Thanks jb!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

j.b said:


> LILBSDAD,
> 
> Please check your inbox, the girls in the office just sent you a reply this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks J.B I really appreciate it, super busy this weekend or I would of popped over to the forums.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 19, 2012)

I have to go look when I placed my order, but I have my order already!!! My free pack was included and a pretty impressive freebie!!! You officially have a new very good customer. I only hope to be as happy with my Rare Dankness seeds. I may need about 2 weeks to get one of these strains going. 
Thank You JB! Class-act.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow. I placed my order from US last Sunday!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

What's up with Manchester seed bank or w/e getting the kushes like Docs OG, Scotts OG, and few others that Attitude and Seeddepot do not have but Manchester seeds won't ship to the us?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What's up with Manchester seed bank or w/e getting the kushes like Docs OG, Scotts OG, and few others that Attitude and Seeddepot do not have but Manchester seeds won't ship to the us?


I just tried to place an order on Manchester Seeds to see if it were just a "SmokeScreen" like some other sites we know..
But nah, it will let you sign up, and get to the end of checkout with a USA addy, but it wont let you finish...
DICKS!!

Come ON, HarvestMan SHip to the US!!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

I know I love the "no carriers ship to this address" bs.


----------



## rzza (Mar 19, 2012)

Your hubby makes some nice erl


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I just tried to place an order on Manchester Seeds to see if it were just a "SmokeScreen" like some other sites we know..
> But nah, it will let you sign up, and get to the end of checkout with a USA addy, but it wont let you finish...
> DICKS!!
> 
> Come ON, HarvestMan SHip to the US!!


I'm sure you could use a UK mail forwarding service or have someone in the UK ship them to you.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Seriously?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 19, 2012)

j.b. just got my first order and now waiting for the second, thanks for the business.

is the promo still running?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> j.b. just got my first order and now waiting for the second, thanks for the business.
> 
> is the promo still running?


It ended 3/19/12 (yesterday)



> This is the best deal on Rare Dankness seeds anywhere. Promo starts March 5 00:01 London Time and ends March 19 23:59 London Time.


*It has been extened untill 3/31/12


----------



## j.b (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> It ended 3/19/12 (yesterday)


Promo was extended to March 31 due to popular demand. Update was posted on our forum.

- J.B


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 20, 2012)

OG Ghost Train Haze #1 
I will go start new thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514492-rare-dankness-og-ghost-train.html


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered the Ghost train haze #2! It says its portentially the strongest of the ghost train haze series. Has it been tested or is that a smoke report?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I ordered the Ghost train haze #2! It says its portentially the strongest of the ghost train haze series. Has it been tested or is that a smoke report?


lol. good question. when i saw the description i thought the same thing myself.


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> lol. good question. when i saw the description i thought the same thing myself.


RD said himself that they are too busy jerking off so they cant provide real info on their strains. its just advertising.


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I ordered the Ghost train haze #2! It says its portentially the strongest of the ghost train haze series. Has it been tested or is that a smoke report?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2012)

The promo is until the end of March.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey mrs.rd can you hit me back via pm?

Its been quite some time still!

I also sen you some pm's no reply??


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 23, 2012)

I am trying so hard to get my Veg room clear so i can pop these seeds lol lets just leave this at To Be Continued.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2012)

I sense a avoidance to a issue.......


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey mrs.rd can you hit me back via pm?
> 
> Its been quite some time still!
> 
> I also sen you some pm's no reply??


Wyte still waiting on seeds?Long time no seeds huh ?
I was waiting to see his grow to make my decision,Wyte is well trusted on this site and a good grow journal by him on RD would be some of the best free advertising you could get.
I would have gotten those seeds to him as fast as i could so the grow could hit the boards.

Nothing against Mrs.RD OR RD seeds but this turned me off from buying any RD in the near future.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

Nothing beans! Idk what's up

Im stil waiting for replys to pm's


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 23, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Wyte still waiting on seeds?Long time no seeds huh ?
> I was waiting to see his grow to make my decision,Wyte is well trusted on this site and a good grow journal by him on RD would be some of the best free advertising you could get.
> I would have gotten those seeds to him as fast as i could so the grow could hit the boards.
> 
> Nothing against Mrs.RD OR RD seeds but this turned me off from buying any RD in the near future.


I agree i have not bought any because of this same issue


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 23, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


beans davis said:


> Wyte still waiting on seeds?Long time no seeds huh ?
> I was waiting to see his grow to make my decision,Wyte is well trusted on this site and a good grow journal by him on RD would be some of the best free advertising you could get.
> I would have gotten those seeds to him as fast as i could so the grow could hit the boards.
> 
> Nothing against Mrs.RD OR RD seeds but this turned me off from buying any RD in the near future.


Same thing has turned me away as well.. Get my homie wbw his beans![/FONT]


----------



## althor (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, when this thread first came up and WBW said he had some on the way I settled in to see how the grows went.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

And that was almost 2 months ago shaking my head .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

> I hope it's cool I update this thread, seems like a ton of info was lost after the recent incident, especially here.
> 
> We (The Seed Depot) are still running our Buy 1 Get 1 Free promo on Rare Dankness beans, details are in our forum. It was mentioned in the thread quite a few times by others before the site was hacked. On the basis of that, I hope it's cool that I mention it again... If not, my apologies in advance.
> 
> - J.B


Looking forward to trying The Seed Depot and RD when I get my next set of seeds!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 23, 2012)

What disturbs me more than the seeds not being sent, is a lack of response. How difficult is it to send a pm, or even mail some seeds for that matter. Seems like RD is scared of someone actually testing their gear. Or they just lie.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Seems like RD is scared of someone actually testing their gear.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514492-rare-dankness-og-ghost-train.html


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 23, 2012)

Where did he order the seeds from?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought 4 packs ( 2 from attitude and 2 from seed depot) and received them promptly. I had a good germ rate and theyre looking good at a few weeks old. I know that wont ease many peoples suspicions as Im new here, but I just wanted to throw that in.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> And that was almost 2 months ago shaking my head .


I just got my Skywalker Kush in from Attitude today...7 days to the states.
They ship fast when no promo is on.

WBW i dont think they care anything about getting you seeds...i could have walked them to you by now.
Maybe they feel they sold plenty seeds from threads like this to worry about sending test seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I just got my Sky Walker OGs in from Attitude today...7 days to the states.
> They ship fast when no promo is on.
> 
> WBW i dont think they care anything about getting you seeds...i could have walked them to you by now.
> Maybe they feel they sold plenty seeds from threads like this to worry about sending test seeds?


You might be right!

If that's the case then mrs. Rd lied to me. That really blows!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

yea... nothing from my end in the past month as well..... not like I was going to spend $500-$700 on your product or anything..................................................................................................................................................................................................... (sarcasm)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

So sketch you were supposed to get something too?

I was told since feb 2nd to be on the lookout we are at march 23rd and still nothing. I don't know but that left a real bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You might be right!
> 
> If that's the case then mrs. Rd lied to me. That really blows!


If Mrs. RD told you she would, then why wouldn't she? I am hoping they clear this matter up with you. If they didn't care about what people thought then she wouldn't be posting online. 

Good Luck wyte.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

I have read that The Seed Depot is waiting on Indicas and/or Kush's, isn't is more likely that they are waiting to give you guys some of those? And they should be ready anytime. I am not sticking up for these guys I am just trying to think of what makes sense.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe the RIU hacking scared her away. I have seen alot of drop-off since that happened...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So sketch you were supposed to get something too?
> 
> I was told since feb 2nd to be on the lookout we are at march 23rd and still nothing. I don't know but that left a real bad taste in my mouth.


Nothing for free... But, still to offer a ton of genetics that are not available online. Set me up with a rep... Everything seemed smooth then... Notta  was going to order two packs of each
501st
rectangle (ms.D recommended)
goat wreck
Moonshine
and
karma

Not sure it has gone dark sense :-/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

MedicatedlAcresUP said:


> If Mrs. RD told you she would, then why wouldn't she? I am hoping they clear this matter up with you. If they didn't care about what people thought then she wouldn't be posting online.
> 
> Good Luck wyte.


Idk. I've sent a couple pm asking if it was sent, a tracking number something no reply since.



MedicatedlAcresUP said:


> I have read that The Seed Depot is waiting on Indicas and/or Kush's, isn't is more likely that they are waiting to give you guys some of those? And they should be ready anytime. I am not sticking up for these guys I am just trying to think of what makes sense.


The strains are listed at see depot and it's not the indicas or kushes


Mohican said:


> Maybe the RIU hacking scared her away. I have seen alot of drop-off since that happened...


maybe so but I've sent pm's before the hack..

Ive been waiting since the 2nd of last month. We are almost done with the next month so that's already 7 weeks gone by.. 

I sure hope this does get fixed up or at least a explanation as to what's up.


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Idk. I've sent a couple pm asking if it was sent, a tracking number something no reply since.
> 
> 
> The strains are listed at see depot and it's not the indicas or kushes
> ...


I was just thinking outloud. This sounds a little fucked-up.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Nothing for free... But, still to offer a ton of genetics that are not available online. Set me up with a rep... Everything seemed smooth then... Notta  was going to order two packs of each
> 501st
> rectangle (ms.D recommended)
> goat wreck
> ...


Now that's just stupid.....
Im sure the rep makes a percentage.. Ppl dont like money anymore????


----------



## apollo4 (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs dank,im glad ya went on your own.great genes youre working with...


----------



## zerothehero (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey mrs.rd can you hit me back via pm?
> 
> Its been quite some time still!
> 
> I also sen you some pm's no reply??


edit; nevermind, just saw you were referring to getting test seeds from the breeder.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish Theseeddepot gave out tracking numbers. Tracking numbers are extremely important! I think I would rather pay the extra $16 with the Attitude just to get tracking info. The reason I went with seeddepot is because I made two orders with the Attitude and they boned me on the first order. My seeds were damaged and they wouldnt replace them. The second order I made was perfect. I just wish Theseeddepot would give out tracking numbers without having to ask.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

I would love to respond to this one. I have made several orders with Attitude and they screwed me around also, when I mentioned it, they became ignorant with me! I used the tracking numbers like crazy, it always took a long ass time with Attitude. I placed my last order with Theseeddepot, I had questions and I emailed them, jb answered quickly and answered all my questions. I placed an order on Sunday and had it in the US the following Monday. There is no way in hell I would use Attitude over The Seed Depot. If I have any questions about anything I will ask jb at The Seed Depot first and then go from there. Attitude needs tracking numbers so that they can constantly blame USPS, The Seed Depot doesn't take 3 fucking weeks to go through same route!!!
I had seeds in coffee cups that arrived smashed from Attitude!!!!!! That is impossible, they looked exactly like someone smashed them on a counter with the coffee mug that they were in!!!!!!!!!! Attitude is appropriately named, because they were not able to call themselves "Fuckheads' seed bank"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Idk. I've sent a couple pm asking if it was sent, a tracking number something no reply since.
> 
> 
> The strains are listed at see depot and it's not the indicas or kushes
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, Emerald Triangle told me they would send me some freebies. I waited well over a month, figured I wasn't getting shit, then I checked the mail one day and 3 full packs of beans were in there. But, 7 weeks is a long ass time, with no communication. I'd be concerned too.


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 24, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Attitude is appropriately named, because they were not able to call themselves "Fuckheads' seed bank"


Did someone else already take that one?

Both Attitude and Seed Depot have provided good results. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Did someone else already take that one?
> 
> Both Attitude and Seed Depot have provided good results. Your mileage may vary.


I have had a few bad orders from Attitude, not just length of shipping. Let me put it this way, I have had several orders from Attitude, well over dozen. Let me put it this way - I never had a problem with Attitude, until there was a problem. As soon as there was a problem, they sucked and the problems continued and got worse. Fuck Attitude. 

jb @ the seed depot has individually answered many questions right here on rollitup and on his own forum, he is working his ass of to show good customer service. He will be getting future orders from me. Hope he starts to carry TGA seeds soon!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yea... nothing from my end in the past month as well..... not like I was going to spend $500-$700 on your product or anything..................................................................................................................................................................................................... (sarcasm)


Honestly I was ready to drop some dough myself but I was waiting for what was said I'll be recieving.. That put the e-brakes on ESP since how long it's been.. I guess ill see why and what mrs. Rd says about this?


----------



## blissfest (Mar 24, 2012)

Rare Dankness seed has never been grown, we are testers.

Moonshineman has a huge ego, he thinks he is the greatest.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly I was ready to drop some dough myself but I was waiting for what was said I'll be recieving.. That put the e-brakes on ESP since how long it's been.. I guess ill see why and what mrs. Rd says about this?


Mrs. RD doesn't know shit about anything. I figured that out about a month ago


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 25, 2012)

Some Raredankness seeds have been grown and tested! There are smoke reports on about 6 strains. Some of their buds are being sold at dispensary's. Of all the smoke reports and all the grows, I have not heard one bad thing about them from people who have actually grown or smoked their strains. Moonshineman does not have a huge ego. There is nothing wrong in feeling confident at what you do. If he was bashing other seed vendors, then yeah that would be a blown up ego but he doesnt do that.

If Mrs. RD doesnt know anything, then so what? She is not the breeder, her husband is. She is extremely nice (I bought seeds from her in person) and takes care of everyone and informs everyone of what she does know. RD sounds like a team to me. One is the breeder and the other is RD customer service. Both of them do a great job at what they do! 

Everything goes through three stages! Denial, Anger, Acceptance! Which one are you stuck in? The denial or anger stage?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 25, 2012)

Where are there smoke reports?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 25, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Some Raredankness seeds have been grown and tested! There are smoke reports on about 6 strains. Some of their buds are being sold at dispensary's. Of all the smoke reports and all the grows, I have not heard one bad thing about them from people who have actually grown or smoked their strains. Moonshineman does not have a huge ego. There is nothing wrong in feeling confident at what you do. If he was bashing other seed vendors, then yeah that would be a blown up ego but he doesnt do that.
> 
> If Mrs. RD doesnt know anything, then so what? She is not the breeder, her husband is. She is extremely nice (I bought seeds from her in person) and takes care of everyone and informs everyone of what she does know. RD sounds like a team to me. One is the breeder and the other is RD customer service. Both of them do a great job at what they do!
> 
> Everything goes through three stages! Denial, Anger, Acceptance! Which one are you stuck in? The denial or anger stage?


Any links to these reports? I'd like to read them.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Any links to these reports? I'd like to read them.


I see lack of customer service here too. (As well as cali connection). Hopefully Rare Dankness has better customer service. I have a grow report going on these seeds for two reasons 1. It is on cover of high times. 2. I can't find shit about any of their strains. I really want to like these guys! lmao.


----------



## althor (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, no doubt its abit odd that she was here daily pimping her products when the seeds were first released. Told WBW she would hook him up with seeds to test, then all of a sudden the product starts selling out and all of that extra disappeared.
Why give WBW test seeds when they are selling out faster than they can stock them up?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 25, 2012)

althor said:


> Well, no doubt its abit odd that she was here daily pimping her products when the seeds were first released. Told WBW she would hook him up with seeds to test, then all of a sudden the product starts selling out and all of that extra disappeared.
> Why give WBW test seeds when they are selling out faster than they can stock them up?


Its possible shes very busy as i imagine being a breeder would be?(Cannibus Cups Etc)
They could have also sold out of what was going to be the free test seeds. 
I dont know but ether way ill have some seeds popping in a few weeks here but heres some smoke reports i found and other info
http://www.kindreviews.com/02/ghost-moonshine/
http://www.kindreviews.com/12/moonshine-haze/

[url]http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231869&page=2


[/URL]


----------



## beans davis (Mar 25, 2012)

althor said:


> Well, no doubt its abit odd that she was here daily pimping her products when the seeds were first released. Told WBW she would hook him up with seeds to test, then all of a sudden the product starts selling out and all of that extra disappeared.
> Why give WBW test seeds when they are selling out faster than they can stock them up?


This is my feelings after the way WBW was treated i'm not intrested in RD.

Hey Capt. CAN YOU pm? I can't?
Did they take PMs away from us?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2012)

I find it ODD after I asked for a tracking # I never got a reply back. This was at least 2 weeks before the hack.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Wyteberry i cant pm did i do something wrong and got that taken away?
I wasn't contacted and told anything if i click on someones name i dont have the option to pm?
And it doesnt show private message on the top of the page.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The send a pm option is still there for me as an option when i click on a person's avatar...


Yea its not for me and i see where RIU has visited me.
I must be getting a spankin & i think i know why.

I would have thought i would have been contacted oh well on to other things.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 25, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Where are there smoke reports?


I put a whole page of grow reports and reports of RD smoke at the dispensaries. All of it was lost when this site was hacked. I'm not going to copy it all again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2012)

You only put smoke reports of 5 strains bro.
No grow report unless it was just started

If so copy it again it's only 1 minute of your time


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, after writing nice, long smoke reports for each strain last night.......my computer got shut off and I lost them all. So, I will probably just give a quick rundown of my thoughts on each strain. Obviously these are only my personal take, and I have no knowledge of how they grew.
I did search each bud very closely for any nanners and couldn't find any so hopefully that means there were none during the grow.

*Moonshine Haze (Amnesia Haze x Nevil's Wreck)*



This herb was a Sativa lovers dream in every way. Pungent and aromatic, reeking of a floral haze, pine, citrus, and several other subtle smells that were hard to distinguish. The taste was sandlewood, lemons, spice, and floral notes. Delicious! Very loose hazey bud structure. The high is giggly, intense, soaring, creative, AWESOME!! Not sure how long they flowered it for....but it is worth the time if you are patient enough. Best Sativa I've smoked in a LONG time.

*Ghost Train Haze # 2* (thought I had the #1, but its the #2)* (Undisclosed OG x Nevil's Wreck*

I actually didn't get a pic of this one, but it looked just like the GHT #9. The smell and flavor on this one were a little more subdued but the potency seemed of the charts. Instant eye-cross and pulsating head buzz that seemed like it could cut through anything. The flavors that did emerge were hashy, hazey, and kind of "metallic". 

*
Ghost Train Haze #9 (Poison OG x Nevil&#8217;s Wreck)*



This GTH had more of the sour OG funk coming through, although the hazey side was there as well. Extremely delicious tasting with the smell in the air reminding me of the old Ft Collins Cough from back in the day! Great strong sativa high with maybe a little less &#8220;oomph&#8221; than the GTH#2. Still really strong though and with the delicious OG/Haze flavors I could puff this herb all month and not get tired of it.

*Bubba&#8217;s Trainwreck Haze #1 (Katsu Bubba cut x Nevil&#8217;s Wreck)

*

This herb definitely leaned more to the Bubba side of things. Coffee and chocolate aromas are described on the website, and I agree fully. You can smell a little of the &#8220;brighter&#8221; Nevil&#8217;s Wreck smell in there too&#8230;.but for the most part it smells and tastes like delicious earthy Bubba. Rich strong smoke, makes me want to roll a joint of it and head up into the mountains. The high is also more Bubba like, with a nice calming and enjoyable euphoria. They list this one on the Sativa side&#8230;and maybe certain phenotypes are, but this sample was more Indica in my mind. Great evening smoke!

*Rectangle (undisclosed OG x Afghani IBL)

*

OG Fuel earth funk jumps out of the jar and fills the whole room. This herb will stink your whole house up like gasoline and skunks. I started this thread because of the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time I sample the rectangle and how much I loved it. Rock hard OG stinky buds that when smoked have an initial heady punch, and then mellow into a relaxing body high. Great OG cross for sure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2012)

Exactly 5 strains. Any grow reports?
Pictures, grown from seed to flower?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You only put smoke reports of 5 strains bro.
> No grow report unless it was just started
> 
> If so copy it again it's only 1 minute of your time


Alot of stuff was lost on here during the hack. The guy who wrote this lost his grow log. I'm currently growing RD gear. I had 100% germination rate. I lost two seedlings to the family dog. Two were killed by a family member. Three plants were really tiny and didnt keep up with the rest. I have three plants that are looking good out of the eight. I also ordered 2 10 packs.

I'm sure you'll get your seeds. Mrs. RD not frequenting the forum means she is probably very busy. I have not gotten my stuff yet from her either but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 25, 2012)

bshdctr is the one who wrote that. Maybe he has some pics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Alot of stuff was lost on here during the hack. The guy who wrote this lost his grow log. I'm currently growing RD gear. I had 100% germination rate. I lost two seedlings to the family dog. Two were killed by a family member. Three plants were really tiny and didnt keep up with the rest. I have three plants that are looking good out of the eight. I also ordered 2 10 packs.


He must have just started his log like I said because only a month worth of data was lost..

If he had a complete log which means it would have been started 2 months or so ago it would still be up..

Both my test threads are still up.. They need to be updated which I will get to because I have the pics saved like everyone who does a journal or owns a pc or laptop does


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 26, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Alot of stuff was lost on here during the hack. The guy who wrote this lost his grow log. I'm currently growing RD gear. I had 100% germination rate. I lost two seedlings to the family dog. Two were killed by a family member. Three plants were really tiny and didnt keep up with the rest. I have three plants that are looking good out of the eight. I also ordered 2 10 packs.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your seeds. Mrs. RD not frequenting the forum means she is probably very busy. I have not gotten my stuff yet from her either but I'm in no hurry.


Not to mention all the bashing and shit talking going on in here i wouldnt "Frequent" This forum much ether busy or not


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Not to mention all the bashing and shit talking going on in here i wouldnt "Frequent" This forum much ether busy or not


It has been out of control lately


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am stoked to run some RD. Anyone bashing can piss off. Go start your own seed company and then deal with a bunch of fuckheads like you find on here. Running a international seed company from the ground up fresh and new could not possibly take up anytime could it?! Mrs.RD had done well and all the peeps complaining about no freebies yet, we got ours! LOL Maybe lose the attitude and shit talking habits and people will wanna follow through.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I also noticed the freebie complainers are yelling at Mrs.RD who handles local Colorado if I am correct. Go complain to RD Genetics who is responsible for anything outside of CO. Helps to read all the posts she laid out with info.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Im not bashing at all.. I said to her before the strains sound very interesting and I wouime to grow them out nd log them.


----------



## stak (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> It has been out of control lately


says the guy doing most of the bashing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I am stoked to run some RD. Anyone bashing can piss off. Go start your own seed company and then deal with a bunch of fuckheads like you find on here. Running a international seed company from the ground up fresh and new could not possibly take up anytime could it?! Mrs.RD had done well and all the peeps complaining about no freebies yet, we got ours! LOL Maybe lose the attitude and shit talking habits and people will wanna follow through.





indipow82 said:


> I also noticed the freebie complainers are yelling at Mrs.RD who handles local Colorado if I am correct. Go complain to RD Genetics who is responsible for anything outside of CO. Helps to read all the posts she laid out with info.


Who is a freebie complainer?
You got freebies good for you!
I was told 2 months ago I would be recieving something. That's my only complaint. Other than that i see no one making any complaints about freebie!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Back in and through pages 7 and 8 and so forth. Bunch of people crying as usual. Damn right good for me to get freebies, I test enough local Colorado breeders work so it kinda makes sense. And who told you about the freebies? Also are you in CO?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Mrs rd told me!. If u want ask her!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

stak said:


> says the guy doing most of the bashing


Don't know who the fuck you are, but you are getting on my nerves that is for sure. 
You started with me on the Dr. Greenthumb thread a few months ago and had know idea what the conversation was about. I haven't bashed Rare Dankness, I have asked for info and I bought some seeds and I am doing a journal. What the fuck are you doing besides stalking me? You are obviously butt-hurt over something that was said, if your sensitive ass needs some flowers or a hallmark card with my apology I will try to work something out for you. I support good products and don't support those that rip off patients. I am hoping Rare Dankness has great genetics and that they are good solid American breeders. There is your explanation, now if you could kindly go fuck yourself I would appreciate it.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

That would be my point. She is located locally in CO. She cannot distribute out of state from here so it would have to be likely forwarded to their warehouse/distribution center that can ship to you legally so to speak since you are not here. Also, they could not keep up with the amount of orders the last few months so not every person got freebies.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Also WBW- aint trying to smash on you, it was the other idiots bashing I had to call out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> That would be my point. She is located locally in CO. She cannot distribute out of state from here so it would have to be likely forwarded to their warehouse/distribution center that can ship to you legally so to speak since you are not here. Also, they could not keep up with the amount of orders the last few months so not every person got freebies.


I know that and understood wwhen she explained about the state parts. She discusses with me what would be done. Which was 2 months ago so ??


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Worse case scenario WBW I will send ya a few freebies on the next batch I pick up if all else fails!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know that and understood wwhen she explained about the state parts. She discusses with me what would be done. Which was 2 months ago so ??


Who knows then?? Sorry. Like I said, I will gladly forward some samples from the next batch.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> Worse case scenario WBW I will send ya a few freebies on the next batch I pick up if all else fails!


Thanks for the offer!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Word! We can keep in touch. There are some other good breeders out here too. I will send ya some of their work too!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> stak said:
> 
> 
> > says the guy doing most of the bashing[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> gladstoned said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore feature...
> ...


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I want the like button back. And a dislike button too! hahaha damn smoke has me going bonkers!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I miss the like feature!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am still trying to get the RIU phone app put together but I have a thread started for that already! Then I could post pics from my phone of the RD strains we are about to run and do a journal since it is my only camera! LOL


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I am still trying to get the RIU phone app put together but I have a thread started for that already! Then I could post pics from my phone of the RD strains we are about to run and do a journal since it is my only camera! LOL


I would love ipad app.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao! Mad cause u got called out on your lies?
> I can care less about what u have to say. You are a tool.. I'm done with your little rat ass..


Wyte, seriously who the fuck is this guy? Dude has issues.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Wyte, seriously who the fuck is this guy? Dude has issues.


A liar and a rat. Issues yes he does have. Dude was on Cali connection saying I bash swerve then I'm asking him about the next promo. When I ced him on it in the thread be used to be on he said I was lying so I posted his post from the other forum and from then everyone knows he's a liar and rat!


----------



## stak (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> A liar and a rat. Issues yes he does have. Dude was on Cali connection saying I bash swerve then I'm asking him about the next promo. When I ced him on it in the thread be used to be on he said I was lying so I posted his post from the other forum and from then everyone knows he's a liar and rat!


you made up that post which is why you can't provide a link to it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Lmao! Make up a post? That's the best one ever. Everyone knows me and know that's far from what I do.
15000 posts do I need to make 1. This guy I tell ya.. Notice how nobody believes tht bs..


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey everyone... This thread is for Rare Dankness so please keep it that way. All this fighting is not benefiting anything. Take a big hit of a blunt/bong/joint/bowl/bubbler/steam roller/doobie or whtever your poison be and calm down!


----------



## stak (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao! Make up a post? That's the best one ever. Everyone knows me and know that's far from what I do.


so then provide a link to this mysterious post. if I posted it then you should be able to provide a link right?

oh wait that's right, you can't because it's just a bunch of bullshit you're trying to make up. f'n fail.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 26, 2012)

On that note, I am out! WBW- I am out for the hunt and will be hitting you up shortly to get ya your CARE PACKAGE!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> On that note, I am out! WBW- I am out for the hunt and will be hitting you up shortly to get ya your CARE PACKAGE!


Cool bro take it easy


----------



## althor (Mar 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao! Mad cause u got called out on your lies?
> I can care less about what u have to say. You are a tool.. I'm done with your little rat ass..


Yeah something is really wrong with the guy. About two weeks ago he sent me a private message calling me all kinds of names telling me he hopes I get hit by a car and so on and so forth, and I had never spoken to him, replied to any of his messages or seen his name before.
Mental for certain.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Where is the Mod? This thread started out so well...


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 26, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> i also noticed the freebie complainers are yelling at mrs.rd who handles local colorado if i am correct. Go complain to rd genetics who is responsible for anything outside of co. Helps to read all the posts she laid out with info.


well put indi


----------



## blissfest (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is Moonshineman tellin us how great he is

"Changed the name so we could build the legal MMJ side then work on the global stuff. I do such good work I didnt need to drag the Moonshine seed name along, we operated for almost 2 years before winning the cup and letting the world in on the secret.... Killed Moonshine Seeds in 07' started from scratch, now known internationally as HTCC Sativa champ......I could have started or just kept going with the MSM seeds, but when you do good work, you do good work, doesnt matter the name...."

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/rare-dankness-seeds.44553/

To bad he's a pollen chucker that sells untested beans. 

But if you do good work, you do good work


----------



## althor (Mar 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Here is Moonshineman tellin us how great he is
> 
> "Changed the name so we could build the legal MMJ side then work on the global stuff. I do such good work I didnt need to drag the Moonshine seed name along, we operated for almost 2 years before winning the cup and letting the world in on the secret.... Killed Moonshine Seeds in 07' started from scratch, now known internationally as HTCC Sativa champ......I could have started or just kept going with the MSM seeds, but when you do good work, you do good work, doesnt matter the name...."
> 
> ...



Sounds like he is pretty great.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 27, 2012)

That doesn't sound like he has an over blown ego. Would you buy something from a salesmen if he said,"Ah I guess it's ok..." Or "I have the best damn product since sliced bread!"

Your odds of ending up with a great super strain are better if you pollen chuck thousands of plants rather than breeding a small number of specific ones. Finding a gem is a numbers game.

Also if you have ever grown or smoked Faceoff OG you will know it puts every OG out there to shame. Starting out with great genetics is not pollen chucking.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

well, I'm all for getting the og I have going right now a rival..(OGxPurple Kush Smells like fruit loops err something).. nothing has come close in taste,smell and high. I have two packs of Venom OG and when I'm able to do a proper run I will see at least one strain from RD IRL


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 27, 2012)

More Grows from Older seeds
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=227318&highlight=Rare+Dankness
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=196305&highlight=Rare+Dankness


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 27, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Also if you have ever grown or smoked Faceoff OG you will know it puts every OG out there to shame. Starting out with great genetics is not pollen chucking.


whatever you need to tell yourself to sleep at night.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 27, 2012)

stak said:


> so then provide a link to this mysterious post. if I posted it then you should be able to provide a link right?
> 
> oh wait that's right, you can't because it's just a bunch of bullshit you're trying to make up. f'n fail.


This guy is making an ass out of himself.

Any one who has been here a while knows wyteberry.
He is a good guy,helps everybody he can....she shouldnt have offered if she wasnt going to come thru...obviously she's not sending them.
AND WYTEBERRY DONT LIE!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 27, 2012)

She does atleast need to come through for Wyteberry. Telling someone your going to send them seeds and not doing it is wrong. Maybe she can explain herself? I can understand her not posting much here anymore with all the drama.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys I don't want to spread mrs .rd biz so I'll let her explain but let's just say she is handling biz elsewhere right now. Then when she is back she will try to fix things.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I also noticed the freebie complainers are yelling at Mrs.RD who handles local Colorado if I am correct. Go complain to RD Genetics who is responsible for anything outside of CO. Helps to read all the posts she laid out with info.


Maybe you should take your own advice and read through some of the posts because Mrs. RD told someone she would check on their freebees from seed depot because she was in contact with them. Glad you got yours but this "holier than thou" attitude is not necessary, and RD Genetics is not on these forums answering questions (apparently Mrs. RD is not either)


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey guys I don't want to spread mrs .rd biz so I'll let her explain but let's just say she is handling biz elsewhere right now. Then when she is back she will try to fix things.


Off topic but bad ass avi dude! I just got a red nose pup with green eyes 2 days ago 

Hope these issues get resolved soon...


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey guys I don't want to spread mrs .rd biz so I'll let her explain but let's just say she is handling biz elsewhere right now. Then when she is back she will try to fix things.


No doubt man! She is busy as anyone of us is that is for sure. I got a ghost train haze bean or two for ya so far, working on something with faceoff for ya yet.. Even when /if Mrs.RD gets ya your goods I will still send ya what I find regardless!


----------



## beans davis (Mar 27, 2012)

Takes 2 min. from anywhere in the world to make a quick post.

Hey guys something has come up and i'm really busy,i'll be back as soon as i am able.
peace mrs rd


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 27, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Takes 2 min. from anywhere in the world to make a quick post.
> 
> Hey guys something has come up and i'm really busy,i'll be back as soon as i am able.
> peace mrs rd


You ever been to Spain?? When you spend your days traveling the world and are busy building a company shit happens. Not to mention time change and what not... Not everybody can spend their entire day on a forum just to please one or two people. If she fails to follow through then that is shitty, but sometimes shit can take a few months whether anyone likes it or not. Also remember that even though it may be legal in some states, it is still federally illegal so mail can get seized too.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Who said spend an entire day on a forum, that's a little exaggerated. It doesn't take all day to address some concerns, also most people that own a decent phone can surf the net on that. They don't need a stationary pc or a laptop to get on.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, go to Spain where she is and let us know how well the cell phone service works and internet as well. According to her and what she told WBW and others, Internet and cell signal are shitty so it makes communications difficult. Like I said, if she fails to follow through on her word that is shitty.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

So is anyone here besides me growing, I mean "testing" this shit?

And who really fucking cares that someone didn't get a freebie? Fuck, there has been thousands of people promised beans that never got em? Give it a rest?


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am as well as a few others on this forum. So far all the samples and grows we have seen/tried have been top notch!


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I am as well as a few others on this forum. So far all the samples and grows we have seen/tried have been top notch!


Really? So how does that GTH #2 grow? Pheno's,Structure,Stretch,Yield,Nute intake,etc? Can you give me a link to see a mature plant?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> So is anyone here besides me growing, I mean "testing" this shit?
> 
> And who really fucking cares that someone didn't get a freebie? Fuck, there has been thousands of people promised beans that never got em? Give it a rest?


I am testing them. I couldn't find much info on them. Honestly I am interested in the best US breeders. I really like TGA and DNA. I am testing the OG Ghost Train Haze #1 and I have a pack of Somali Taxi Driver. My link is in my signature. I am setting up to do several journals and I welcome anyone to follow along and help me out.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I am testing them. I couldn't find much info on them. Honestly I am interested in the best US breeders. I really like TGA and DNA. I am testing the OG Ghost Train Haze #1 and I have a pack of Somali Taxi Driver. My link is in my signature. I am setting up to do several journals and I welcome anyone to follow along and help me out.


Im runnin the GTH #2, and I have to admit I wasn't impressed at first, but I think I did come up with a couple plants that might turn into something special.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im runnin the GTH #2, and I have to admit I wasn't impressed at first, but I think I did come up with a couple plants that might turn into something special.


Are you doing a journal? I'd love to follow.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Wow! Maybe you should fucking smoke a joint and relax, if anything your comments could be construed as trolling more than mine. Who the fuck died and made you king shit?


Im thinkin he works for Mrs RD


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Are you doing a journal? I'd love to follow.


I'll keep you posted on progress, but my SD slot in my computer is fucked up.

My one GTH #2 is only 2' off floor and has 11 finger leaves and looks to be a badass?


----------



## althor (Mar 28, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im thinkin he works for Mrs RD


 Sure looks that way. She seems to be avoiding and sending someone else in her place.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

althor said:


> Sure looks that way. She seems to be avoiding and sending someone else in her place.


They said she is at Spannabis. Why is that hard to believe? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

She is in Spain with next to no connection.. Let's give her time fellas I'm sure she will be back on soon


----------



## IVIars (Mar 28, 2012)

I remember a little over a year ago they (RD) bred everything with the same Afghani IBL male. Are they using a different male at all or the same one for all the strains like they were a year ago?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

For their indica line it is primarily the afghani ibl with a few exceptions.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

For the ghost train series they are using a Neville wreck male
for the og's they are using a rd#1 male which is a cross of a bunch of ogs


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone have info on cab driver?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

A good yielder, this cross has an extremely pungent orangey aroma. Be prepared to cover the smell. 

Lineage: Smelliot X Afghani #1 IBL 

55-70 Days flower time.
​


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

lol. Thank You for your response. I saw this on the website, and it looks and sounds cool. I love orange taste for 1st half of day. I am wanting to try this as my next Rare Dankness journal. I recently started some Agent Orange and looking forward to that as well. I was looking for info from anyone that has grown it and/or smoked it.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 28, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> They said she is at Spannabis. Why is that hard to believe? Makes perfect sense.


LMAO like i said in a earlier post ALL THIS BASHING AND SHE WAS AT A CANNIBUS CUP do people actually read my post?



Hotsause said:


> Its possible shes very busy as i imagine being a breeder would be?(Cannibus Cups Etc)


----------



## tardis (Mar 28, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> lol. Thank You for your response. I saw this on the website, and it looks and sounds cool. I love orange taste for 1st half of day. I am wanting to try this as my next Rare Dankness journal. I recently started some Agent Orange and looking forward to that as well. I was looking for info from anyone that has grown it and/or smoked it.


I've grown Agent Orange. Beautiful plant, absolutly beautiful, and smelled strong of oranges. My Agent Orange however was much to strong for me. I suggest letting her go a little longer to mellow her out a bit. Very shamanistic high, very spiritual. The high was like being on a rollercoaster and after an hour there was this euphoria as the intensity mellowed that was like dunking your head in cold water on a hot day. Here are some pics of Agent Orange:

  
PS sorry for being off topic.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys should only expect 10% of what you pop to be something decent. Out of the 10 pack of Moonshine Haze, I have one that is looking like a keeper. That goes for every vendor. A bunch of my MH plants turned out to be midgets. I bought another 10 pack and a pack of GTH#2. I think we should support American Breeders and have more of them. I have been buying alot of RD and TGA gear. There is no need to support stuck up Dutch breeders.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay guys rd global came thru.. Popping a pack ASAP!!!!! What do ya guys want to see grown?
Ght 8 9 or karma bitch?


----------



## PrezDickie (Mar 28, 2012)

anyone interested in Rare Dankness seeds they extended the buy one get one promo at The Seed Depot, its best deal on them i've seen aournd but deal ends on the 31st so it while the getting is good! 

i'm still waiting on those indica seeds to hit the market any ideas on when Mrs. Dankness?
P.S. sorry for the trolls RIU is full of them for some reason, i spend most my time on another forum for just that reason, i only come back here to check in because of a few good souls like Mrs. RD


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown Agent Orange. Beautiful plant, absolutly beautiful, and smelled strong of oranges. My Agent Orange however was much to strong for me. I suggest letting her go a little longer to mellow her out a bit. Very shamanistic high, very spiritual. The high was like being on a rollercoaster and after an hour there was this euphoria as the intensity mellowed that was like dunking your head in cold water on a hot day. Here are some pics of Agent Orange:
> 
> View attachment 2095351 View attachment 2095352 View attachment 2095353
> PS sorry for being off topic.


Thanks for response. Nice plants. +rep. Bought some agent orange from dispensary, smoked joint - ordered pack. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay guys rd global came thru.. Popping a pack ASAP!!!!! What do ya guys want to see grown?
> Ght 8 9 or karma bitch?


I vote for #9!!!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 28, 2012)

Do 5 of each!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad you got your beans wbw


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought Karma Bitch sounded like a nice cross.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ignore list oh no! 

WBW right on man. Lemme know if there is anything you did not get that you still would like and I can send ya some for sure bro.


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 28, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> anyone interested in Rare Dankness seeds they extended the buy one get one promo at The Seed Depot, its best deal on them i've seen aournd but deal ends on the 31st so it while the getting is good!
> 
> i'm still waiting on those indica seeds to hit the market any ideas on when Mrs. Dankness?
> P.S. sorry for the trolls RIU is full of them for some reason, i spend most my time on another forum for just that reason, i only come back here to check in because of a few good souls like Mrs. RD



Order only if you dont intend to get your freebie packs. I recieved my order about 9 days ago with no freebies. After inquiring about my freebies not with my order dude tells me the freebies were shipped seperately, nine days later still no fricken freebies. Next I will inquire and get a reply that your order must have got lost and we are not responsible.
Yeah 100+ successful orders until now, fuck that!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

I received mine. JB said that they were shipped separate and that if there was any problem to contact him on his site. He has been in contact with everyone here and that is the best deal I have gotten from any seed bank. He has my business, no question.

...and yes, I was worried too. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

punkenstien said:


> Order only if you dont intend to get your freebie packs. I recieved my order about 9 days ago with no freebies. After inquiring about my freebies not with my order dude tells me the freebies were shipped seperately, nine days later still no fricken freebies. Next I will inquire and get a reply that your order must have got lost and we are not responsible.
> Yeah 100+ successful orders until now, fuck that!


I got mine no problem


----------



## PrezDickie (Mar 28, 2012)

I got my order but the pack was two seeds shy a simple miscount by breeder, JB bent over backward to make it more than right, I've gotten two successful shipments from them. If u have legit problem contact JB and it will be fixed I've got no doubt, these guys rock!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am going to be starting a Rare Dankness growing/Journal/Review thread under the Colorado patient forum since it seems to need to happen! Hotsause and I have obtained quite a few of their genetics and are ready to start growing! 

WBW- Since the RD Genetics is where everyone get there seeds outside of CO, maybe you can start a thread or someone else for the RD genetics growing/journal/review seeing they are sister companies but theoretically the same! It would be nice to move past all this arguing and dumb trolling shit going on and get some BUD PORN and goodies up for those who care to know! On that note, I am out and hope to see some of you on the other threads with lots of positive feedback and happy grows!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to see a skywalker Dom pheno of the karma... Pop the Karma!!


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I want to see a skywalker Dom pheno of the karma... Pop the Karma!!


Hell yeah! Sounds damn good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I thought Karma Bitch sounded like a nice cross.





SketchyGrower said:


> I want to see a skywalker Dom pheno of the karma... Pop the Karma!!





indipow82 said:


> Hell yeah! Sounds damn good.


Karma it is then fellas


indipow82 said:


> I am going to be starting a Rare Dankness growing/Journal/Review thread under the Colorado patient forum since it seems to need to happen! Hotsause and I have obtained quite a few of their genetics and are ready to start growing!
> 
> WBW- Since the RD Genetics is where everyone get there seeds outside of CO, maybe you can start a thread or someone else for the RD genetics growing/journal/review seeing they are sister companies but theoretically the same! It would be nice to move past all this arguing and dumb trolling shit going on and get some BUD PORN and goodies up for those who care to know! On that note, I am out and hope to see some of you on the other threads with lots of positive feedback and happy grows!


Yeah I'll do that start a rd global thread


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 28, 2012)

Word! I will be peeking in from time to time as I know you grow some good stuff!


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 28, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I received mine. JB said that they were shipped separate and that if there was any problem to contact him on his site. He has been in contact with everyone here and that is the best deal I have gotten from any seed bank. He has my business, no question.
> 
> ...and yes, I was worried too. lol


Hey Bro
did you get both packs same day or were they delivered on separate days?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 28, 2012)

I received mine the same day, but the day before jb made post saying many were separated and that they would all be delivered. Said if there was ANY problem to contact him.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

Why do I wanna jump?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Why do I wanna jump?


Jump fo joy? Lmao.. Things will be looking good


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 29, 2012)

How long didi it take you guys to recieve your seeds from TheSeedDepot? When I order from The Attitude, I always get mine on day 14. It's day 8 since they shipped from TSD. It's my first order from TSD. I will order again if they can beat The Attitude in shipping time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

I ordered on a Tuesday and they were with me that Monday.. Quick shipping


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

For me, Tude 8-11 depending on promo. My first tSD order 14 all packaged together. I am SW-US. As different as they are I would recc both but I won't talk stealth here. I dont think you have anything to worry about.


Wbw - Good on RDg for seeing that this will work out great for all involved. I wish your grow/s and RD the best. Less drama, more porn.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 29, 2012)

I have three Moonshine Haze that are looking real good!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 29, 2012)

I ordered on a Sunday, got my order next Monday. One week to US. And I had many orders with Attitude and they averaged more than twice as long. I only had an attitude order come quicker than two weeks twice.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd really like to know why Breeders can't setup vendors in California, Arizona,Michigan and Washington? The only vendors that sell their seeds are in Colorado. I mean I buy my TGA seeds from a vendor that's 10min away. Not only do I get them immediately but I also get them 27% cheaper.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'd really like to know why Breeders can't setup vendors in California, Arizona,Michigan and Washington? The only vendors that sell their seeds are in Colorado. I mean I buy my TGA seeds from a vendor that's 10min away. Not only do I get them immediately but I also get them 27% cheaper.


indeed tga runs about 60-80$ per 10 seeds.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

If my GTH1 doesn't turn out to be 25% thc like High Times said there is going to be hell to pay.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> If my GTH1 doesn't turn out to be 25% thc like High Times said there is going to be hell to pay.


Lmao assuming you have the same pheno that high times had........................ Also Assuming your growing skills are up to par as well.... No beef just saying


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'd really like to know why Breeders can't setup vendors in California, Arizona,Michigan and Washington? The only vendors that sell their seeds are in Colorado. I mean I buy my TGA seeds from a vendor that's 10min away. Not only do I get them immediately but I also get them 27% cheaper.


Probably has a lot to do with the Federal government and that pesky fact that Cannabis is illegal as hell. Its just that MMJ patients hide in the underground railroad offered by some states. We must never forget the Federal tyranny that waits to stomp on our necks any chance they create.


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> If my GTH1 doesn't turn out to be 25% thc like High Times said there is going to be hell to pay.


this guy is serious. making it the most funny shit i've read in a long time.....


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Lmao assuming you have the same pheno that high times had........................ Also Assuming your growing skills are up to par as well.... No beef just saying


Yea I'm doing it right this round and got a nice heat lamp for the main light (this bitch is like 125w holy shit!!!), a black light for supplemental lighting, miracle grow potting soil and ferts (the guy at home depot said it's the best on the market), and at least a gallon of old bong water I've been saving to make it extra potent. Should be incredible.


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yea I'm doing it right this round and got a nice heat lamp for the main light (this bitch is like 125w holy shit!!!), a black light for supplemental lighting, miracle grow potting soil and ferts (the guy at home depot said it's the best on the market), and at least a gallon of old bong water I've been saving to make it extra potent. Should be incredible.


Don't forget the urine.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello All.
Sorry for being absent, I've been traveling and getting thing sorted out. Spain I have learned, has very limited internet in places. I beleive I got tons accomplished.
Wb... Hope all is well. Sorry it took so long. I think I learned a lesson on delegating things. "Don't"
I'd vote for Karma Bitch to be popped.
Things are about to be changing a little for the better.
Please check SEED DEPOT next week.



Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

I LOVE this idea....


indipow82 said:


> I want the like button back. And a dislike button too! hahaha damn smoke has me going bonkers!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

That is correct, plus it would be very $$$$ and as I have recently found out, you can't control the customer service when you are not *physically *there.



CharlieBud said:


> Probably has a lot to do with the Federal government and that pesky fact that Cannabis is illegal as hell. Its just that MMJ patients hide in the underground railroad offered by some states. We must never forget the Federal tyranny that waits to stomp on our necks any chance they create.


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello All.
> Sorry for being absent, I've been traveling and getting thing sorted out. Spain I have learned, has very limited internet in places. I beleive I got tons accomplished.
> Wb... Hope all is well. Sorry it took so long. I think I learned a lesson on delegating things. "Don't"
> I'd vote for Karma Bitch to be popped.
> ...


Welcome back. Big group hug!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 29, 2012)

I got my order from seeddepot today. The problem is one of my packs is not what I ordered. I have bad luck. I can't even go through the drive through without my order getting mucked up. I ordered GTH#2 and recieved Karma Bitch. I'd be happy to return it for the correct seeds. I'm happy about the fast shipping but if the orders are not coming out right, then it's all in vain. Now I have to wait half a month to get the right seeds.  Contacting TheSeedDepot...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

Contact Seed Depot.. We'll get it fixxed.



Nightmarecreature said:


> I got my order from seeddepot today. The problem is one of my packs is not what I ordered. I have bad luck. I can't even go through the drive through without my order getting mucked up. I ordered GTH#2 and recieved Karma Bitch. I'd be happy to return it for the correct seeds. I'm happy about the fast shipping but if the orders are not coming out right, then it's all in vain. Now I have to wait half a month to get the right seeds.  Contacting TheSeedDepot...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you!


charliebud said:


> welcome back. Big group hug!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I got my order from seeddepot today. The problem is one of my packs is not what I ordered. I have bad luck. I can't even go through the drive through without my order getting mucked up. I ordered GTH#2 and recieved Karma Bitch. I'd be happy to return it for the correct seeds. I'm happy about the fast shipping but if the orders are not coming out right, then it's all in vain. Now I have to wait half a month to get the right seeds.  Contacting TheSeedDepot...


jb is the one to talk to over there, I'm sure they will straighten it out. I know what you mean on the bad luck though, every time I go through the drive thru they screw my order up. I'm still waiting on my Karma Bitch but I'm sure they are on the way. Welcome back Mrs. RD, hope your trip went well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello All.
> Sorry for being absent, I've been traveling and getting thing sorted out. Spain I have learned, has very limited internet in places. I beleive I got tons accomplished.
> Wb... Hope all is well. Sorry it took so long. I think I learned a lesson on delegating things. "Don't"
> I'd vote for Karma Bitch to be popped.
> ...


Welcome back and karma is getting popped..


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello All.
> Sorry for being absent, I've been traveling and getting thing sorted out. Spain I have learned, has very limited internet in places. I beleive I got tons accomplished.
> Wb... Hope all is well. Sorry it took so long. I think I learned a lesson on delegating things. "Don't"
> I'd vote for Karma Bitch to be popped.
> ...


MRS DANKNESS How was Spain? I started germing 2 Rug Burn Og's this morning im also thinking about doing a Midas (Figured There arent many smoke reports for these 2)
Anyway glad to see you back and ill keep everyone posted on these babies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I put 5 facewreck to germ it's been almost 48 hours nothing yet.. But I'm popping a whole pack of karma now and half/half of the ght 8, 9


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 29, 2012)

I have germinated 2 five packs of Vortex and two packs of RD with 100% germination. I mix a small amount of Hydrogen Peroxide into some distilled water. Then I fold a paper towel into a square, put the seeds on it and fold it in half and stick it into a sandwich bag. I then place it under my xbox360. It works better than my heatmat, it must be the perfect temperature. At first I thought it might have been too hot but nope. I get 100% in less than 48 hours.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

I want Karma!! ...(show yourself to me Skywalker!)...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 30, 2012)

I would have just kept Karma Bitch but I own the real Skywalker Clone only strain. Faceoff OG is my #1 favorite strain of all time and #2 is a tie between Skywalker and Vortex, both are great depending on your medical needs.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

So, in your opinion this legendary "skywalker OG" is tied with a strain that anyone can buy(vortex)? Call me silly but that seems odd to me.. Great info tho! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I'm afraid so. I saw Subcools video's and I was like LOL Hillbilly! Then I bought some Vortex and smoked and I was like "Holy Shit Cakes!" This is on a level like SKywalker. The high's are different but both are A+. Everyone of RD's strains are also A+


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I got some splits now woot!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea buddy! Off and running now WBW be sure to keep us posted or post a link to your thread


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

For sure sketch!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 30, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so. I saw Subcools video's and I was like LOL Hillbilly! Then I bought some Vortex and smoked and I was like "Holy Shit Cakes!" This is on a level like SKywalker. The high's are different but both are A+. Everyone of RD's strains are also A+


I just started journal on Somali Taxi Ride yesterday and TGA Time Wreck. I should have been doing the Karma Bitch and Time Wreck.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 30, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I just started journal on Somali Taxi Ride yesterday and TGA Time Wreck. I should have been doing the Karma Bitch and Time Wreck.


Nice let me know how that turns out Somali is still high on my list. I popped 2 Rug Burn Og and 1 Ghost Train. 1 of each have tiny tails already and its not even 24 hours yet. I did the 2 RB my normal way of germing (Paper Towel Method), And the GTH1 I tried out the shot glass way. Anyway i should have them planted by tonight


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Sound good sauce I'm planting the facewreck today.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 30, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Nice let me know how that turns out Somali is still high on my list. I popped 2 Rug Burn Og and 1 Ghost Train. 1 of each have tiny tails already and its not even 24 hours yet. I did the 2 RB my normal way of germing (Paper Towel Method), And the GTH1 I tried out the shot glass way. Anyway i should have them planted by tonight


They (ok we) were doing a lot of bitching and crying on Michigan thread so I wanted to post some marijuana on there and quit with the politics. lol. 
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/516667-rare-dankness-somali-taxi-ride.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

our Michigan thread always has crying going on....


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> our Michigan thread always has crying going on....


I thought it was going good for awhile. lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 30, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> They (ok we) were doing a lot of bitching and crying on Michigan thread so I wanted to post some marijuana on there and quit with the politics. lol.
> https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/516667-rare-dankness-somali-taxi-ride.html


Hell yea ill check you out for sure feeling good on this Beautiful friday CLEANING SESSION in ALL MY ROOMS  Ill report back in who knows how much time


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Hell yea ill check you out for sure feeling good on this Beautiful friday CLEANING SESSION in ALL MY ROOMS  Ill report back in who knows how much time


YES! Spring is here guys and it IS a beautiful Friday! Glad this thread has made a turnaround and everyones beans are popping. My two GTH #8 have popped but may not get into my room for a few weeks. As soon as that Karma Bitch gets here I will be germing some of those as well. Here we grow..........


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 30, 2012)

I just dropped Midas in water to germ myself. I figured the timing was good what with the "Return of Dankness".


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 30, 2012)

I germinated 4 packs of RD recently (2 each of karma bitch and ghost train haze 1) and over half of them still had the seed shell on them when them came above the surface. I was worried because I hadnt encountered that before, and a lot still hadnt shed it off after a day or so. I found a thread on here fortunately that said to spray them with water and keep them under a dome for a few hours to soften them up. I did that and it worked..some pushed it off and the ones that hadnt were easy to peel off with tweezers.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 30, 2012)

Not planting them root tip up will cause the shell to stick. I always plant root tip up, it anchors the plant in and pulls the seed shell off.


----------



## bshdctr (Mar 30, 2012)

Mrs Rare Dankness,
I have been searching for seeds to purchase for a while of a GIANT, HUGE, HEAVY yielding plant that still retains some decent quality and potency. After looking at many different strains from different companies, I am most interested in both your "Longs Peak Blue" and "Afghan Blue". 
My questions are: Which of these two would be my better bet for larger yields?
Any knowledge of the "old blue" mother having hermaphrodite problems like DJ's Blues tend to have?

I greatly appreciate any response and hope you have a great weekend! 

Bshdctr


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 30, 2012)

Raredankness sure is coming out with a lot of strains. Hopefully they are all quality and not all quantity. I'd rather see a few good strains then many just ok ones. I'd love to see pics of Longs peak Blue and Afghan blue! With so many strains coming out no wonder they had to go to Spain! lol


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 30, 2012)

1 Rug Burn OG has a full tail 24 Hours  I think ill be sticking with my paper towel method
GTH1 is just chillin at the bottom of the shot glass hopefully we will see a root tomorrow morning cant wait to get this show on the road but the hardest part is over


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> 1 Rug Burn OG has a full tail 24 Hours  I think ill be sticking with my paper towel method
> GTH1 is just chillin at the bottom of the shot glass hopefully we will see a root tomorrow morning cant wait to get this show on the road but the hardest part is over


Nice Hotsause, I have my 2 GTH #8 sprouted and will try and get them in the mix asap. As soon as my Karma Bitch get here I will pop half of them as well. Spring is here! Let's get this shit growing!


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

i wanna see these babes already...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 31, 2012)

I 2nd the afghan blue!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2012)

Longs Peak Blue is available now.. Afghan Blue did not get remade, next time. 
We haven't has any herm issues with our blue, It is a clone only eighties "BLUE" fom the PNW and we have had it for years. It predates the DJ blue.

THe yield is nice and it has the blueberry smell/taste.


Mrs. Rare Dankness



bshdctr said:


> Mrs Rare Dankness,
> I have been searching for seeds to purchase for a while of a GIANT, HUGE, HEAVY yielding plant that still retains some decent quality and potency. After looking at many different strains from different companies, I am most interested in both your "Longs Peak Blue" and "Afghan Blue".
> My questions are: Which of these two would be my better bet for larger yields?
> Any knowledge of the "old blue" mother having hermaphrodite problems like DJ's Blues tend to have?
> ...


----------



## bshdctr (Mar 31, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Longs Peak Blue is available now.. Afghan Blue did not get remade, next time.
> We haven't has any herm issues with our blue, It is a clone only eighties "BLUE" fom the PNW and we have had it for years. It predates the DJ blue.
> 
> THe yield is nice and it has the blueberry smell/taste.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Much appreciated. RIU peeps look for a Longs Peak Blue journal in a few months!
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 31, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Longs Peak Blue is available now.


Oh? Where can I haz my precious?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 31, 2012)

Both Rug Burns Popped and are in Soil. Ghost Train is going slow I WILL NEVER CHANGE MY WAY OF GERMING lol Paper Towel Method has always worked for me, never failed me so i dont know why i tried the shot glass way but i wont be making that mistake again......
Rug Burns are in soil as of last night neither has popped above ground yet but hopefully by the time i get home from work in the morning we will have some ground broken.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 1, 2012)

I really like TheSeedDepot! Not only is there shipping a lot faster they are cheaper and their promo's and freebies are too! The attitude gives you one or two free seeds.... TheSeedDepot hooked me up with 10 free seeds! If they make a mistake J.B. acutally responds to your email in a timely manner. Theattitude ignored my emails when they messed up my order. If there is a mistake, he goes out of his way to fix it! Well guess what? I made the mistake (Didn't read the fine print)on my order and he went out of his way to make me happy! TheSeedDepot has a new customer for life! He also told me the RD Indicas will be out very very soon!


----------



## j.b (Apr 1, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> He also told me the RD Indicas will be out very very soon!


Indicas now in stock. First 10 people that buy 2 packs get a 3rd pack for free on me.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 1, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I really like TheSeedDepot! Not only is there shipping a lot faster they are cheaper and their promo's and freebies are too! The attitude gives you one or two free seeds.... TheSeedDepot hooked me up with 10 free seeds! If they make a mistake J.B. acutally responds to your email in a timely manner. Theattitude ignored my emails when they messed up my order. If there is a mistake, he goes out of his way to fix it! Well guess what? I made the mistake (Didn't read the fine print)on my order and he went out of his way to make me happy! TheSeedDepot has a new customer for life! He also told me the RD Indicas will be out very very soon!


By far, best seed bank I have dealt with. Thank You J.B. I will work on getting some of these indicas.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel the same way.


gladstoned said:


> By far, best seed bank I have dealt with. Thank You J.B. I will work on getting some of these indicas.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

I has a good exp with them so I will use again when the kushes come out


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh man! Face Off Indica in stock right now @ Seed Depot!! Sucks that I'm broke atm. Grrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Mrs D.
just picked up your namesake strain over on the seed depot. Can't wait!! Great to see you takin such a active roll. 

H


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

Kinda surprised The Rectangle isn't listed, I would have grabbed it.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 1, 2012)

I just ordered some Rare Dankness Indica's over at seed depot special for first few orders buy two pack get third free, so i bought a pack of The Ox, and Rare Darkness, my girl needs indica for her meds so i hope these do it. i bet they'll rock! and for our free pack we picked Pineapple Hash Plant.  What do you think Mrs. Dankness? how are the selections? she's got fibromyalgia and i only grow for her. i've been waiting for these indica's to come out wish i could get rectangle or 4 corners... Your probably one of few people on planet to try these strains so far so what do you think of my picks? thanks in advance Mrs dankness  and thank you and scott for the great genetics!


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 1, 2012)

ahhh just wondering when do you think they will make some fem. seeds


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

Never because they're crap.


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 1, 2012)

the fem seeds or the company?


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 1, 2012)

nvm i just looked on there site


----------



## j.b (Apr 1, 2012)

hpizzle said:


> ahhh just wondering when do you think they will make some fem. seeds


I doubt you will ever see fems from RD. 

- J.B


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 1, 2012)

No, I doubt you will ever see FEM seeds from Rare Dankness.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 1, 2012)

No Fems and no auto's, they've got nice genetic stock and i believe i heard scott say he's worried it would weaken the genes. So buy some RD genetics know your getting pure good stuff then, us pollen chuckers can play with it and make our own fem or auto's but someone needs to keep it pure and strong, scott and subcool both follow that idea


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 1, 2012)

found this.

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 1, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> found this.
> 
> RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...


nice post, i am pretty sure anyone who's interested in rd genetics would appreciate this post as much as i do. tbh this is one of the very few post in this thread that is actually useful, being the info is correct, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 2, 2012)

When is Rectangle going to be available at TSD? It's the only thing that is peaking my interest right now.


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So I ask everyone to be *COURTEOUS.*
> 
> Welcome to the Rare Dankness/RD Genetics thread.
> 
> Mrs. Rare Dankness


Reading through this thread and now have found my breeder and seed bank all in one fell swoop. Currently on first grow, second following right behind, clones from great friend, but plan to grow into this slowly. Thanks Mrs. RD for using these boards how they should be, info., guidance and a little bit of showing off, as you should! Keep up the GREAT work, onward and upward!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 2, 2012)

Rectangle is RETIRED... Please look into "4 Corners".


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

when are the newies dropping mrs RD? cheers


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 2, 2012)

And WE ARE OFF Ghost Train Haze 1 is germing VERY slow in the shot glass But Rug Burns Are On the move





RB1:





RB2:


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rectangle is RETIRED... Please look into "4 Corners".



Any info on 4 Corners? Your website doesn't offer much


> The 4 Corners is .... .. .. .. . ..... .... ...... ..... Awesome... ... ...
> 
> Lineage:


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you point me in the direction of a disp. In colorado that had the rectangle??


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 2, 2012)

I love seeing lil' baby RD's.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 2, 2012)

What's up with the 4 corners ?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

I asked the same question, the response...




Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I love seeing lil' baby RD's.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 2, 2012)

Flowers.. The pinkhouse group grow this strain.... Seeds.. RETIRED.. but please look for "4 Corners" Garden og the Gods in Denver just picked up some of Rare Dankness Seeds.



Joedank said:


> Can you point me in the direction of a disp. In colorado that had the rectangle??


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 2, 2012)

THat was a respnse to the baby pics... 

I will update the web-site tonight. 



TheChosen said:


> I asked the same question, the response...


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 2, 2012)

4 corners just went up at the seed depot, would love to know anything about it if you can sneak us a lil info mrs dankness... we'd be ever thankful


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

My second package arrived today, thanks jb. Karma Bitch is now in the house


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> 4 corners just went up at the seed depot, would love to know anything about it if you can sneak us a lil info mrs dankness... we'd be ever thankful


It's....... Awesomeeeee...

That's all you need to know, now go spend your $100


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 2, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Flowers.. The pinkhouse group grow this strain.... Seeds.. RETIRED.. but please look for "4 Corners" Garden og the Gods in Denver just picked up some of Rare Dankness Seeds.


LMAO how funny i almost went there this weekend but went to River Rock instead



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I love seeing lil' baby RD's.


And Me 2 cant wait to get more in there


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 2, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> It's....... Awesomeeeee...
> 
> That's all you need to know, now go spend your $100


I already spent my $ got the ox, and rare darkness! Just not sure if my third pack coming will be pineapple hash plant or 4 corners... Guess it will be a surprise when my package arrives!


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 2, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> It's....... Awesomeeeee...
> 
> That's all you need to know, now go spend your $100


My seed budget is done for a couple months. However...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 2, 2012)

The Rectangle is from the ultra rare Triangle cut correct? Is 4 corners from the Triangle cut also? Supposedly Scott (Mrs. Dankness Husband) and the original breeder in Florida are the only ones that have it.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 2103372
10 for 10 on the Somali Taxi ride!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

@Gladstoned LIKE!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> I already spent my $ got the ox, and rare darkness! Just not sure if my third pack coming will be pineapple hash plant or 4 corners... Guess it will be a surprise when my package arrives!





CharlieBud said:


> My seed budget is done for a couple months. However...


I was being faceitious, because this is the description of 4 corners from the RD website.

"The 4 Corners is .... .. .. .. . ..... .... ...... ..... Awesome... ... ... 

Lineage:"




Nightmarecreature said:


> The Rectangle is from the ultra rare Triangle cut correct? Is 4 corners from the Triangle cut also? Supposedly Scott (Mrs. Dankness Husband) and the original breeder in Florida are the only ones that have it.



I assumed that it has something to do with the Rectangle, Moonshine said he had a hard time backcrossing the rectangle so i don't know. And I don't believe they're the only ones who have TK. At the very least Bodhi is working with it in his Love Triangle cross.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

All face wrecks I planted aw up now.. Now karma bitch!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEW! Rare dankness FTW!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

Gonna be popping my GTH1 in the next week or two. Might pull the trigger on 4 corners if I can get any info on it...


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

whats the deal with the triangle? why does everyone want it?


----------



## IVIars (Apr 2, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> whats the deal with the triangle? why does everyone want it?


I heard a rumor that it could be closely related, if not The White..dunno if that is true information though.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeh i was confused between the two... the white or triangle they call it and they're is triangle kush around too..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 3, 2012)

From Kindreviews

_Type_: Sativa-dominant hybrid
_Genetics_: Nobody knows for sure, though it&#8217;s thought to be an off-shoot of the Triangle Kush, which came out of Florida in the early 1990&#8242;s. This particular cut was passed on from OrgnKid to Ghost, who then distributed it to select individuals. Thought by many &#8220;in the know&#8221; to be the original OG Kush.
_Geographic__Origin_: Original familial lineage in the Afghanistan-Pakistan mountains, though this particular iteration likely came out of Florida, USA.
_Seed Company/Clone: _Clone-only, one of the elite cuts in the world
_Description: _Thought by many to be the &#8220;mother&#8221; of all OG Kush strains to follow, Ghost&#8217;s cut of OG Kush is a legendary clone-only cut that was possessed by OverGrow.com forum member known as &#8220;OrgnKid&#8221;, who then passed it onto another OG.com member known as &#8220;Ghost&#8221;, who then passed it on to a few select individuals. Possessing one of the most elemental and unique taste/smell packages in all of cannabis, it&#8217;s clear why Kushes have become such a big deal on the scene.
*History*
_Story_*: *See above &#8212; possibly _the _original &#8220;OG Kush&#8221; cut, passed through overgrow.com forum members, eventually making its way into Scott of Rare Dankness Seeds&#8217; hands. The stories about OG Kush as a strain vary greatly, but many &#8220;in the know&#8221; say that it&#8217;s true mother plant is the Triangle Kush, which came out of Florida in the 1990&#8242;s and was named after the &#8220;Triangle&#8221; of Florida&#8217;s main marijuana-producing cities (Jacksonville, Tampa, and Miami).


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont understand the hype for this triangle strain. Is it desirable for reasons other than being "elite" and obscure? Is it beyond awesome in comparison with all the other strains that top breeders have came out with since then?. (I mean why chase the best strain from 15 years ago). I dont mean to dis RD or any of the peeps that are looking for this.. just wondered


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 3, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> I dont understand the hype for this triangle strain. Is it desirable for reasons other than being "elite" and obscure? Is it beyond awesome in comparison with all the other strains that top breeders have came out with since then?. (I mean why chase the best strain from 15 years ago). I dont mean to dis RD or any of the peeps that are looking for this.. just wondered


"posessing one of the most *elemental *and *unique *taste/smell packages in *all* of cannabis,"


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 3, 2012)

Does "4 corners" have the same og female as the Scott's og? It said undisclosed


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I was being faceitious, because this is the description of 4 corners from the RD website.
> 
> "The 4 Corners is .... .. .. .. . ..... .... ...... ..... Awesome... ... ...


I've been noticing a whole lot of this lately too. Every strain from them is basically labeled as five stars across the board, like in every category the strain just kills it. We all know that nearly every kind of cannabis out there has both it pros and cons when it comes to growing and smoking. 

Still would like to see specifics though. Things like: stretch, average yield(in weight), nutrient feeding response, need for topping, lst, etc...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

That is basically my problem with RD. If they genetics they claim to have are true, there could be some great phenos in these packs of seeds. The problem is no one knows what is in them. And when someone brings up that fact that they cost $100 the response is that you're paying for the testing. Well.... Where is the testing. And I'm not talking about two smoke reports on kind reviews, or a couple grows from moonshine. I want a log, where someone started ten seeds, flowered them, and smoked them. There is nothing like this out there. Especially not for the tens of strains they have available. Even looking at their website, nonexistent strain descriptions, half ass pictures on some strains, no pictures at all for the others, and no plant shots. It's as if somebody woke up one morning, realized they had 42+ different strains and decided to market them that day. And here we are.

I'm not saying this to dis RD, I want nothing more than for there strains to be true and stable. Fortunately for them there are people like myself still willing to fork over $100 for seeds that are by what we've been provided and shown, UNTESTED. I'm looking forward to my GTH1 just as much as I am looking forward to my Leia OG, both could be potentially devastating. Just gonna be watching the GTH with a leery eye.


And how difficult is it to post the lineage of your strains? What the hell is in 4 corners I hate mysteries.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with you TheChosen. I am in my basement right this minute starting one grow report on Somali Taxi Ride and undating my journal on OG Ghost Train Haze #1. I am an average grower at best and I am not biased toward Rare Dankness at all. I didn't have good germination percentage on the OGGT and I take all the responsibility for that. My only excuse so far is I think I have a shitty bag of Roots soil cuz I had all kinds of gnats and bugs fucking everywhere. Anyway I have 3 solid looking plants and one iffy for that strain and I took more care with the Somali Taxi Ride. I germinated all ten and they look fantastic. The OGGH is in the grow journal thread and due to all the drama on the Michigan thread I posted the Somali Taxi Ride there (along with a TGA time wreck grow). Also I will have both of these grows on the seed depot forum. I am on there as MedicatedAcresUP cuz my girlfriend was going to help with journal and do her own. (Apparently I need a calender that shows when tomorrow is, cuz that is when she is gonna get a lot of shit done.)

I hope that helps and I would like some help with my grow so that I do not make Rare Dankness, or much more importantly - myself, look bad. lmao.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the Somali Taxi Ride too, not by choice the girls at tsd gave it to me instead of my gth1 freebie. I'm considering buying two packs of cougar piss as I used to get cat piss back in the day and out of two packs for $100 each I would hope at least one keeper would smell like a litter box.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love to follow cougar piss grow. I am looking at that, Cab Driver and hillbilly armor. Keep me posted.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I was being faceitious, because this is the description of 4 corners from the RD website.
> 
> "The 4 Corners is .... .. .. .. . ..... .... ...... ..... Awesome... ... ...
> 
> ...


yeah some of these guys here whatever a breeder says and runs with it. and you are right Bodhi is definitely working with it along with a lot of things that people swear to only have but his shit sells so fast your chances of getting it are very slim.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah some of these guys here whatever a breeder says and runs with it. and you are right Bodhi is definitely working with it along with a lot of things that people swear to only have but his shit sells so fast your chances of getting it are very slim.


Everybody always says that about Bodhi...
But any Bodhi packs im after, i always get.....
And with relative ease.....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea I got the Clusterfunk only mistake was that I had the opportunity to order two and only got 1.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 3, 2012)

About Bodhi Yeah but you'll understand once you grow his gear its superdank and he's very descriptive.

The world is waiting for the genetics in 4 corners.....


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 3, 2012)

i've been hearing scott from rare dankness talk about collecting genetic on podcast and things around colorado from long before Rare dankness blew up. i can't fault him for not listing what the blueprint for every plant is, you can't copyright a plant so once its out there all the lame rip off artist are going to make weak wanna be versions of it and its a smart business move to hold off on that as long as you can! Its hard to argue with his results two first place finishes in two different cannabis cups, in sativa and indica... and top bill for most potent strain on the high times cover. he's doing something right.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yea I got the Clusterfunk only mistake was that I had the opportunity to order two and only got 1.


why don't you f2 them to create more seeds than start all over to look for that special girl?



jkahndb0 said:


> Everybody always says that about Bodhi...
> But any Bodhi packs im after, i always get.....
> And with relative ease.....


i hear you but for most that's not the case. dude gear is in very high demand and the few places that carry his stuff doesn't make it any easier. for instance the last drop on the tude he released 90+ packs and i asked the tude if they were restocking his gear anytime soon and i was told no. little did they know i asked bodhi and he said the tude already have them, they just haven't listed them yet. the very next day the tude listed them and almost all was gone.
i believe i seen you on another board (if i remember the name right) and you definitely put it in, so i don't doubt you ease of access, but for most we can't say the same.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> i've been hearing scott from rare dankness talk about collecting genetic on podcast and things around colorado from long before Rare dankness blew up. i can't fault him for not listing what the blueprint for every plant is, you can't copyright a plant so once its out there all the lame rip off artist are going to make weak wanna be versions of it and its a smart business move to hold off on that as long as you can! Its hard to argue with his results two first place finishes in two different cannabis cups, in sativa and indica... and top bill for most potent strain on the high times cover. he's doing something right.


dude if you're talking of bodhi check his credentials, all you have to put his name in google and he's all over. and as stated he isn't the only one with the triangle there are others. if you want go to thc farmer and you will see what i am talking about, they've been talking about triangle for sometime. if i am not mistaken check for krome's post on there and you will know that they aren't the only one's with it.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> i've been hearing scott from rare dankness talk about collecting genetic on podcast and things around colorado from long before Rare dankness blew up. i can't fault him for not listing what the blueprint for every plant is, you can't copyright a plant so once its out there all the lame rip off artist are going to make weak wanna be versions of it and its a smart business move to hold off on that as long as you can! Its hard to argue with his results two first place finishes in two different cannabis cups, in sativa and indica... and top bill for most potent strain on the high times cover. he's doing something right.


That's crap and has nothing to do with the blueprint of a plant, it has to do with poor marketing. They list the genetics of almost every strain, this one in particular is just too awesome I guess for a picture or a description? And these are supposed to be hard to get elite clones, so it's not as if I can run to my boys house and grab a Rare Dankness #1 cut and cross it with the Face Off OG I don't have to make my own crap version of Doc's OG. And the Cup is fixed fyi. Do you really think Arjan (lmao) has the best nuggets and strains for all the years he won? Hellll nooo. 



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> why don't you f2 them to create more seeds than start all over to look for that special girl?


I do not have the space available for males.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> i've been hearing scott from rare dankness talk about collecting genetic on podcast and things around colorado from long before Rare dankness blew up. i can't fault him for not listing what the blueprint for every plant is, you can't copyright a plant so once its out there all the lame rip off artist are going to make weak wanna be versions of it and its a smart business move to hold off on that as long as you can! Its hard to argue with his results two first place finishes in two different cannabis cups, in sativa and indica... and top bill for most potent strain on the high times cover. he's doing something right.


Actually you can Copywright a Plant...
Monsanto, and other companies have been doing it....

And to make things worse.. Theyve done it with Cannabis Genetic "Profiles"...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Actually you can Copywright a Plant...
> Monsanto, and other companies have been doing it....


110% truth right there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 110% truth right there


There actually using just THC/CBD (basically) profiles which is fucked up.....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 3, 2012)

4 CORNERS = 90 K x Afghan IBL


Web-site will be updated in a few days... I've been busy!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 3, 2012)

when are you dropping the newies?


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 3, 2012)

What's 90 k ?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 3, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> 4 CORNERS = *90 K *x Afghan IBL


 _90 K_? What??


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 3, 2012)

This cut could be just be a renamed Og cross like so many others or some crazy s1 but the "undisclosed OG" is a local cut known as the 90k, its a fairly tightly held Denver cut. Falls somewhere between the TK and ChemD if that makes any sense to anyone. People get upset about who has what cuts nowadays , so thats why you wont see any straight TK stuff except for those original ones, I had to ask permission to let tha cat outta the bag......

please go to the seed depot forum.

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?418-Brief-description-of-the-males-used-in-currently-available-stock


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

hey Mrs RD did you get my message?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Was this so hard....



> *Brief description of the males used in currently available stock.*
> 
> RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...
> 
> ...





​


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 3, 2012)

NO...??? when did you?


Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hey Mrs RD did you get my message?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 3, 2012)

Such bullshit, Oh the triangle kush is like some "holy Grail" or something? 

Shit, people have been talkin about that cut for years, longer than Death Star and many others.

I hope someone selfs the fucking thing, and puts it out for everyone to have.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NO...??? when did you?


i'll resend it.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 3, 2012)

> "As of June 1st the Rare Dankness skunk will carry the Spannish Flag as we move seed operations. Rare Dankness CO and Cali and Mich. will become a consulting/employment source for the most qualifyed and intelligent growers in the state with fully completed background checks."


Just who are/is the deep pockets funding Rare Dankness anyways??

It's like the cannabis version of the Koch brothers propping these guys up!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Was this so hard....
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Damn son way to bring the knowledge  thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry JK, it will not let me REP you again 

So I hereby give you a big giant produce bag full of REP!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks mrs rd I may get the 4 corners or the longs peak blue


----------



## blissfest (Apr 3, 2012)

I fell for the Hype 

I have:

GTH #1
GTH #2
GTH #8
Doc's OG
Warda'reek'n OG
4 Corners
Cougar Piss

I have the GTH #2 runnin now, I have 3 girls ready for flower in a couple weeks after I take cuts.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

Where did you get the Doc's OG from?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Where did you get the Doc's OG from?


They did have it at The 'Tude on the first release....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

Yea that's what I was thinking just wanted to make sure. There were some on manchesterseedbank but they only ship to the uk. It's a cross I would grab when it's available again.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

I ended up pulling the trigger on purple Swiss ,long peak blue, jawa & "4" corners


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They did have it at The 'Tude on the first release....


I missed out on that drop by mere minutes! Refreshed my browser and saw that it was out of stock. Still kicking myself...

Ended up snagging Venom OG and GTH #1 though from Attitude and SeedDepot respectively.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> It's a cross I would grab when it's available again.


Personally I'd choose the Face Off Afghani cross over the RD #1.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm most likely getting two packs of cougar piss so I'm ok on the Afghani crosses.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I was thinking about the afghani crosses but lack of communication with mr. Rd turned me off.. I will grow the packs I have now and base my judgement on if I would like to buy more.. Mrs. Rd u are very good n friendly I think your husband needs to follow suit. If not he will drive alot of people away like he did with his first comment


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Where did you get the Doc's OG from?



Got lucky on the 1st Tude drop, I might grow them next.

I want to see if Doc's OG can hang with the Greenthumb ghost OG's im growing now, we will see.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

I talked with Moonshine on TSD threw pm and he seemed cool. Gave me some info about the 90k and was friendly enough. I also think Mrs. RD is very nice and probably a great rep to deal with in person, but needs to up her knowlege on her own product.


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 4, 2012)

anyone know when tude will get Purple Haze #2, Colorado Diesel, chem trail, the ox, rare darkness, or rectangle?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking about the afghani crosses but lack of communication with mr. Rd turned me off.. I will grow the packs I have now and base my judgement on if I would like to buy more.. Mrs. Rd u are very good n friendly I think your husband needs to follow suit. If not he will drive alot of people away like he did with his first comment


I've communicated with Scott via PM, and he seems like a nice enough guy to me.

Perhaps the best thing would be for them to copy Moonshine*'s posts from on ICmag over to here. I've browsed through the threads and it's definitely a treasure trove of information for those of us who'd like a little bit more insight. Problem is though you have to be registered to see any pics, and pics are worth a thousand words.

Btw, I've tried to register on ICmag.com twice now, and they never approved my account for some odd reason. Assholes...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny u say that because I sent u several pm on the seed depot that are still unanswered. Funny you can post this but when I asked u questions u didn't give no reply and u even left a reply in a thread"........." ? .. But like you said you really don't care.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 4, 2012)

RD#1 said:


> I dont stroke egos. I dont sugar coat. I dont play well with others. Thats what makes me, me. Been the same way for 12 years worth of being a Cannabis community member. Eveyone knows me either loves me or hates me. Personally I dont care. For evey one person I drive away with my unpolished exterior I gain 20 for being real and unrepenting. At the end of the day I let my work ethic the dank ass buds in my gardens and the stack of awards Ive have collected over the last 10 years reassure me Im doing a good job and on the right path.
> 
> The only people that matter in my life are my wife and kids, all the rest of this is noise. Living life and enjoying what you earned and built is much more fun than sitting on the computer hating on everyones success because of the shitty exsistence youve created for yourself. Lesson I had to learn over the last few years.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me. Now limp your ass back to your garden a make me some more Dankness!!! I will be runnin KB and one of your faceoffs as space opens.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah that's right after u didn't reply for a day or so I pm j.b. and got a answer that's when I was asking him questions about your strains.

So yeah I'll see what this facewreck and karma bitch do for me.. Maybe by June I'll jump on some og's.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

What was the point in writing all of that? You could have answered some questions or provided some info or background on some of your strains. Instead you decide to tell us how much of an ass you are and that you don't give a fuck? You're making Swerve look like the poster boy for politeness.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What was the point in writing all of that? You could have answered some questions or provided some info or background on some of your strains. Instead you decide to tell us how much of an ass you are and that you don't give a fuck? You're making Swerve look like the poster boy for politeness.


I'm with u there but wait like he said he doesn't care. For every 1 customer he loses he gets 20 more.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

A new sucker is born every minute. His attitude really turns me off from buying anymore, even though I did really want that Cougar Piss.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny, that is the first person I thought of after reading that post (swerve). Since you spend so much time in your garden maybe you can journal a grow or take some pics of the males you use? Or do you spend so much time in your garden because you don't know wtf your doing? Thought this thread was back on track until RD#1 troll posts. Fucking pop on here and act like you are god almighty and everyone else just spends too much time on the computer. Hope your happy turning all these people OFF your gear, now fuk off and go back to your garden


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 4, 2012)

If you think their genetics are promising try them, I am. If you think he's an asshat without cause, don't. I haven't seen anything from RD1 other then saying he's not gonna hold everyone hand or answer every eGrowers post. What they have done is point us to where their support is, as well as having the Mrs. handle the masses and try and keep the cats herded. 

I mean, lets be honest here, how many mild mannered, nice breeders do you know who sit online all day answering questions from retards to geniuses?

P.S. The lack of pictures is probably 90% of the fear and drama being spun around on the forums.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

Nobody asking him to hold their hand or answer any posts, how about just post some pics of your males you are using or do a journal or something. He spends so much time in his garden and has all of this money but can't afford a camera? With the time he spent writing that rant he could of went out and taken some pictures of his garden and posted them. His garden must look like shit if he doesn't want anyone seeing it..............just saying


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 4, 2012)

RD#1 said:


> I dont stroke egos. I dont sugar coat. I dont play well with others. Thats what makes me, me. Been the same way for 12 years worth of being a Cannabis community member. Eveyone knows me either loves me or hates me. Personally I dont care. For evey one person I drive away with my unpolished exterior I gain 20 for being real and unrepenting. At the end of the day I let my work ethic the dank ass buds in my gardens and the stack of awards Ive have collected over the last 10 years reassure me Im doing a good job and on the right path.
> 
> The only people that matter in my life are my wife and kids, all the rest of this is noise. Living life and enjoying what you earned and built is much more fun than sitting on the computer hating on everyones success because of the shitty exsistence youve created for yourself. Lesson I had to learn over the last few years.
> 
> ...


sounds about right to me. another faggot ass breeder in the community, nothing new..... Did you take lessons from swerve or something? fucking dbag.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

No one asked him to spend all day bro. I made a thread on TSD a couple days ago asking what is the lineage of 4 corners. No answer. There is a difference between answering questions from people who are interested in your work and spending all day feeding trolls.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

I will answer that for you: Lineage for 4 corners = awesome, which means I don't know the lineage just got lucky winning a cup and now my beans are selling like hotcakes so I don't have time to answer your stupid questions because I have 40 more strains coming out in June and I am planning on putting out another 1,000 over the next year. Now get off your computer and quit trying to find journals of our strains because there are not any, and don't ask us the lineage because we don't know. And if you don't like what I am saying, fuk off. Now I have to go back out to my garden and start chucking some pollen, you don't get 100 strains in a year by sitting on the computer all day


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> No one asked him to spend all day bro. I made a thread on TSD a couple days ago asking what is the lineage of 4 corners. No answer. There is a difference between answering questions from people who are interested in your work and spending all day feeding trolls.



I see all those Dutch and Spanish breeders all over forums, answering questions, telling you about their strains. Oh, wait... 

I'm not saying this is how I would run a company, but its not my company. I've seen more communication from them then the usual Euro suspects. Unless their genetics are crap, they are doing more them most breeders out there. If yo don't want to acquire genetics because the breeder isn't full service and nice, good luck.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

I would rather have a breeder say nothing than spout off like RD#1 did, plus most breeders have grow journals that can be found because their gear was tested first. And FYI, my lights are out right now and that is why I have so much time to spend on the computer


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> I see all those Dutch and Spanish breeders all over forums, answering questions, telling you about their strains. Oh, wait...


I don't understand you're point. 



CharlieBud said:


> I'm not saying this is how I would run a company, but its not my company. I've seen more communication from them then the usual Euro suspects. Unless their genetics are crap, they are doing more them most breeders out there. If yo don't want to acquire genetics because the breeder isn't full service and nice, good luck.


What are they doing that's more than what other breeders are doing? Winning Cups? Arjan got that on lock and they most likely only won with his blessing. Being rude to potential customers? Swerve has been the master at that for how long now? Selling untested Genetics? Riot seeds can help you in that category. 

Not seeing what they are doing that is so much compared to other reputable breeders.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL! Told you we were testers, nobody has grown this shit out. Not one picture of a mature plant anywhere on earth.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Being Active on a Forum, and Actually Contributing to the Forum are two different things....

You can talk on a forum all day, write a novel on how some dude traveled from the inner reaches of Afghanistan with only one nut, and a half full canteen of water..
To smuggle an Elusive and Exclusive Triple Rainbow Afghan Smush back into the states that he only gave to you, before he disappeared as mysteriously as he came...

But it doesn't mean shit, Without pics and test grows....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I would rather have a breeder say nothing than spout off like RD#1 did.


Exactly. Like the old saying goes: _"__if you dont have anything good or positive to say, then you'd be better off just not saying anything at all."_


----------



## Medshed (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Being Active on a Forum, and Actually Contributing to the Forum are two different things....
> 
> You can talk on a forum all day, write a novel on how some dude traveled from the inner reaches of Afghanistan with only one nut, and a half full canteen of water..
> To smuggle an Elusive and Exclusive Triple Rainbow Afghan Smush back into the states that he only gave to you, before he disappeared as mysteriously as he came...
> ...


Hey - how did you hear the story of my Pakighani Purple OG Diesel Kush? That was intended to remain a trade secret until I release the strain (and take home strain of the year) at the HTCC next year.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> some dude traveled from the inner reaches of Afghanistan with only one nut, and a half full canteen of water..
> To smuggle an Elusive and Exclusive Triple Rainbow Afghan Smush back into the states that he only gave to you, before he disappeared as mysteriously as he came.


^^lol. Am I back to purchasing weed from my local drug dealer??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> ^^lol. Am I back to purchasing weed from my local drug dealer??


Only if you stop Buyin it from Yo-Self....


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 4, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Exactly. Like the old saying goes: _"__if you don&#8217;t have anything good or positive to say, then you'd be better off just not saying anything at all."_


Where would all the posts be then? Forums would cease to exist and the Internet would go dark.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Where would all the posts be then? Forums would cease to exist and the Internet would go dark.


The world would come to a grinding halt on its axis, Tug Speedman style.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2012)

If Moonshine man was half as smart as he thinks he is, he would bury his huge ego, and try and be a little bit humble.

Maybe he should give the real breeders that won him his Cup some credit?

All Moonshine did was pollen chuck other breeders work, and he acts like he's God or something, too funny.

Wait till all his shit gets F2ed or selfed, and sold for half the price, then we will see how high and mighty he is


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

i was just about to pull the trigger on the promo at theseeddepot but i am going to have to pass after this one. don't get me wrong i went for the first promo but not this one. funny how someone is doing so good, but up until the last seeddepot promo shit was going for full price then out of no wehre was knock down to buy 1 get 1. for someone who's doing so good why not buy 1 get 1 straight from out the gate. or if you were so well known why do any promo if you knew your stock was going to sell without 1? point is your stock wasn't selling nowhere near a decent number up until the buy 1 get 1 promo. the og's went but how many packs of og's did go out to every vendor? i am pretty sure nowhere near as the nevil's wreck x's so stop fronting. 
right before your release you were very humble, now your acting as if you've never really had anything worth bragging about, and now that you doing a little better you become a whole new person. it's not hard to tell that you are a phoney, just look at all your post before the release up until now.
if you really want to be impressed your afghani line just dropped right before bodhi's release and his shit is almost sold out and the tude just put his shit up for sale today. on top of it he doesn't mention one word about how his shit is in very high demand or how fast it sells out, because he doesn't have to. 
dude i don't knock you for being whatever claim to be at the moment in time, but don't act like you was born with a silver spoon and this is how you've always been; you speak with too much anger for someone that always came from money or have been doing his thing for sometime to the point that everyone knows about you. every board i visit besides icmag was asking who is moonshine with these og's (never mentioning your other crosses) and you know it.
as for hating know the difference between inquiring and jealousy. don't you find it mighty funny that ever time someone ask about your p stock you become a complete square (naturally who are) and start to put on this im a ganster charade? you need to be asking who's the hater and who's getting hated on because it's nobody but you that's doing all the funny talk.
another thing everyone isn't a member on every board, so the little info that you did supply isn't going to reach everyone or anyone that doesn't attend that board the info was posted on.
like i said never a hater and i hope the rd crew and any other crew that's been in the struggle to bring good solid genetics to the masses all the best.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 4, 2012)

A rd is your gear tested or not? No grows recorded? I have nothing against you and your stuff looks dank but I need to know the quality control which I think is fair.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

blissfest said:


> If Moonshine man was half as smart as he thinks he is, he would bury his huge ego, and try and be a little bit humble.
> 
> Maybe he should give the real breeders that won him his Cup some credit?
> 
> ...


don't have to, the last promo was for $45 a pack and this one if you cash in on it is for $60 a pack. don't understand why someone who work is so great that he would do a promo back to back? of course he's going to say he's doing good, but come on who does 2 promo's back to back? shit dna/reserva doesn't, connoisseur genetics doesn't, karma doesn't, cali connection did but didn't have to and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! RD#1 post was just terrible. That attitude was uncalled for! I was supporting RD but now I feel if I have questions or concerns about their gear, I'm just going to get smart ass responses. RD should have been called DGAF seeds ( Dont give a fuck) This really upsets me. I'm interested in trying Moonshine Haze. Even though it's a cup winner, Cups don't mean jack. I went to the Cup and tried several competing strains. I was hearing that this and that was fire. Well I tried several, tested at 25% THC. Everything I did try was nothing special. I did not smoke anything from RD. I am being completely honest that the Cup is flat out a joke. I can find stuff locally that kills anything the Cup had up for the contest. I don't think the cup is rigged but I do know that it seriously lacks good quality bud that actually gets you really high. I'm growing Moonshine and it better be really good for me to continue to support someone who makes comments like that! You really gain 1 customer for every 20 you lose.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont think theres a promo for RD at seed depot anymore..full price


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> A rd is your gear tested or not? No grows recorded? I have nothing against you and your stuff looks dank but I need to know the quality control which I think is fair.


No, RD's shit is not tested, im testing GTH #2 at the moment,


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

RD#1 said:


> Living life and enjoying what you earned and built is much more fun than sitting on the computer hating on everyones success because of the shitty exsistence youve created for yourself. Lesson I had to learn over the last few years.
> 
> Most people would do better in the garden by spending time with their plants than sitting ont he computer all day. I know it did me a lot more good being in the garden 4 hr s a day than sitting on Overgrow or Icmag..


Are you fucking kidding me? I sit on my computer most of the day researching strains and diseases and learning to be a better grower. I try to connect with others in my state and share info. I even bought some of your seeds not knowing if they were good or not. I figured many people have been holloring for grow reports. Then you insult us? 

ROLLITUP MEMBERS: Am I wrong for feeling insulted by this?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

WE ONLY RAN ONE PROMO. The first one ,that was my idea. The 2nd promo was all Seed Depot. As it's a separate company they can do that.
As for RD#1... now you see why I post, answer the ?? and try to keep things nice. 
And now maybe you understand why rule #1 is so important to ME... 

Yes!!!!!!!!! they are tested... i don't know how many times I have said that ... PinkHouse, Nestor, River Rock, southwest Alt. and several others in Co run/grow the strain and sell to their patients. They have Rectangle, Scott's OG, Scott's Blue, Moonshine Haze, ect, ect...


Actually, I have asked 2 members on here to do a #2 test run on something. They know who they are and they can begin and post their stuff.

As for Moonshine, the only forums he ever did was ICMAG or Overgrow. So that is where you will find his stuff. And yes he is an ASS... 
I think almost everyone on ICEMAG is an ASS.. that's why I chose RIU, but it seems to be the same everywhere.

Everyone in the community (cannabis) fights, nags, berates, taunts, each other SO much. all for Ego.. Such a stupid reason...
Does everyone really see that we are the 5% for Cannabis... that the other 95% is against us.. 
But we chose to devide and belittle ourselves instead of uniting for something we believe in.. 

All for ego!

Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

#2 test run is that a test for ght 2 or to test period? I wil start posting my stuff since I have 5 facewrecks up and some karmas planted


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> WE ONLY RAN ONE PROMO. The first one ,that was my idea. The 2nd promo was all Seed Depot. As it's a separate company they can do that.
> As for RD#1... now you see why I post, answer the ?? and try to keep things nice.
> And now maybe you understand why rule #1 is so important to ME...
> 
> ...


Is any of this a response to my comment right before yours?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? I sit on my computer most of the day researching strains and diseases and learning to be a better grower. I try to connect with others in my state and share info. I even bought some of your seeds not knowing if they were good or not. I figured many people have been holloring for grow reports. Then you insult us?
> 
> ROLLITUP MEMBERS: Am I wrong for feeling insulted by this?


No you are not wrong by feeling offended by this.. I spend damn near 12 hours a day in my grow and I'm still on here damn near all day. Yes I have children and a wife so I don't understand his point..


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

Just so others know I sent pm to moonshine on the seed depot. I was polite and it was difficult.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

No , not you.. Hotsauce and Sketchy... they were given something not out. everything you have has been tested.


wyteberrywidow said:


> #2 test run is that a test for ght 2 or to test period? I wil start posting my stuff since I have 5 facewrecks up and some karmas planted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> No , not you.. Hotsauce and Sketchy... they were given something not out. everything you have has been tested.


Okay but I will still do my part.
I thank you.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

blissfest said:


> If Moonshine man was half as smart as he thinks he is, he would bury his huge ego, and try and be a little bit humble.
> 
> Maybe he should give the real breeders that won him his Cup some credit?
> 
> ...


I too used to think moonshine was a bit much with the ego. Watching him for 10 years on forums will give you that impression. When you actually meet the dude, there's only hints of that guy from the Internet. He's humble, very knowledgeable, kind, and well deserving of his ego. I have never smoked better commercially produced herb in my life. 

As for being a pollenchucker and not giving credit where credit is due.... First of all, his goal is to take rare strains and make them available in seed form, but in a way to preserve the genetic integrity of the plants. He carefully selects his males the he uses for the different lines and does not produce any feminized seeds. Second of all, to your not giving credit point... I was standing next to moonshine when he won the cup in Amsterdam with the moonshine haze. I smoked his victory joint with him and mrs. RD and was right there outside the melkweg when he hugged soma for 5 minutes and thanked him for his support and for the great amnesia cut he found in a pack of his seeds, which I have smoke on both the mom and the winning moonshine, and the moonshine is notably stronger.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? I sit on my computer most of the day researching strains and diseases and learning to be a better grower. I try to connect with others in my state and share info. I even bought some of your seeds not knowing if they were good or not. I figured many people have been holloring for grow reports. Then you insult us?
> 
> ROLLITUP MEMBERS: Am I wrong for feeling insulted by this?





Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> WE ONLY RAN ONE PROMO. The first one ,that was my idea. The 2nd promo was all Seed Depot. As it's a separate company they can do that.
> As for RD#1... now you see why I post, answer the ?? and try to keep things nice.
> And now maybe you understand why rule #1 is so important to ME...
> 
> ...





gladstoned said:


> Is any of this a response to my comment right before yours?





Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> No , not you.. Hotsauce and Sketchy... they were given something not out. everything you have has been tested.


OK. So I take it you do not want to touch that one then. lol. I do not blame you. You did warn us!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

as far as strains tested, I've smoked on at least 5-6 different RD strains myself out at RD headquarters, and I have a team of people out here doing test runs of moonshine haze, tangerine trainwreck haze, 501st OG, ghost train haze #1, goatwreck haze, and Somali taxi ride.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Mrs RD!

And welcom RD MI!

Where were you back in the late 70's when I was working at Elitch gardens?

Thanks for bringing the CO vibe to RIU!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> as far as strains tested, I've smoked on at least 5-6 different RD strains myself out at RD headquarters, and I have a team of people out here doing test runs of moonshine haze, tangerine trainwreck haze, 501st OG, ghost train haze #1, goatwreck haze, and Somali taxi ride.


Obviously your a Little bias to RD but out of the strains you have smoked from rd what was the best or most memorable experience?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

Unfortunately in the 70s I was just a twinkle in my parents eyes, but DJ short is an amazing person and one of my heroes. Would give everything to be in Detroit with him in the 70s getting the crazy imports from the brotherhood's island grows.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

The moonshine haze really is fantastic. I also had the pleasure of doing dabs of the moonshine haze earwax. scott's OG is really good too, thick chemmy OG smelling nuggets, I've smoked the ghost train #1 grown by two separate growers out there and both were great samples. Definitely the strongest of all the strains, but not the most flavorful to me. Don't think I actually smoked a finished sample of the tangerine trainwreck, but I did smoke the tangerine haze mom, and some amazing oil from the tangerine. Some of the all around most flavor flower and concentrate I've ever had. I've also smoked a lot of the mom's that moonshine used in the crosses.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I too used to think moonshine was a bit much with the ego. Watching him for 10 years on forums will give you that impression. When you actually meet the dude, there's only hints of that guy from the Internet. He's humble, very knowledgeable, kind, and well deserving of his ego. I have never smoked better commercially produced herb in my life.
> 
> As for being a pollenchucker and not giving credit where credit is due.... First of all, his goal is to take rare strains and make them available in seed form, but in a way to preserve the genetic integrity of the plants. He carefully selects his males the he uses for the different lines and does not produce any feminized seeds. Second of all, to your not giving credit point... I was standing next to moonshine when he won the cup in Amsterdam with the moonshine haze. I smoked his victory joint with him and mrs. RD and was right there outside the melkweg when he hugged soma for 5 minutes and thanked him for his support and for the great amnesia cut he found in a pack of his seeds, which I have smoke on both the mom and the winning moonshine, and the moonshine is notably stronger.


Now thats a first post. Very adult,very helpful. As a small grower/caregiver I need to keep the best meds I can grow to stay in the game. Just so ya kno I bought 4 packs at full price simply on 2 names.Moonshine and Karma Bitch. and not to be offensive but, nothing said here has made me feel that I wasted my money. which would you rather have michiganers ? Moon 'yeah i don't give a fuk" or Joe Cain 'let me give you a compassionate blow job while I steal you blind and shit on everything you stand for....sorry but give me a honest ASS anyday


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like a nice honest ass or no ass at all..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Phantom Test Grows don't count....
They might be very real to you...

But.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh snap is that paul scheer?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah phantom test grows... If you are chomping at the bit to see 6" tall seedlings, you have too much time on your hands. Test grows will be posted as plants begin to be sorted out. Everyone wants to see nuggets anyway, not cotyledons and 3-5 finger leaves. Patience is a virtue, RD is just beginning to be widely distributed, gonna take a minute to see lots of grows posted.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah phantom test grows... If you are chomping at the bit to see 6" tall seedlings, you have too much time on your hands. Test grows will be posted as plants begin to be sorted out. Everyone wants to see nuggets anyway, not cotyledons and 3-5 finger leaves. Patience is a virtue, RD is just beginning to be widely distributed, gonna take a minute to see lots of grows posted.


There have been 42 strains released...

And you just said that the buyers are the test subjects.....
@ $100- ea.



> Yes!!!!!!!!! they are tested... i don't know how many times I have said that ... PinkHouse, Nestor, River Rock, southwest Alt. and several others in Co run/grow the strain and sell to their patients. They have Rectangle, Scott's OG, Scott's Blue, Moonshine Haze, ect, ect...


I was just trying to say that this stuff..../\ means nothing to us....
Because we cant see it... It wasn't an insult, or however you took it...


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I too used to think moonshine was a bit much with the ego. Watching him for 10 years on forums will give you that impression. When you actually meet the dude, there's only hints of that guy from the Internet. He's humble, very knowledgeable, kind, and well deserving of his ego. I have never smoked better commercially produced herb in my life.
> 
> As for being a pollenchucker and not giving credit where credit is due.... First of all, his goal is to take rare strains and make them available in seed form, but in a way to preserve the genetic integrity of the plants. He carefully selects his males the he uses for the different lines and does not produce any feminized seeds. Second of all, to your not giving credit point... I was standing next to moonshine when he won the cup in Amsterdam with the moonshine haze. I smoked his victory joint with him and mrs. RD and was right there outside the melkweg when he hugged soma for 5 minutes and thanked him for his support and for the great amnesia cut he found in a pack of his seeds, which I have smoke on both the mom and the winning moonshine, and the moonshine is notably stronger.



Thats cool, I know it is hard to know someone thru the internet, and Scott is probably a real good dude in person. He should maybe try and not post anything unless he's in a "GREAT" mood, LOL!

I have 7 of his strains, and I have high hopes they're kickass


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

Where did I say the buys are the test subjects? And how is that different than any other major seed company? There are non buyer test grows happening all over Colorado, to make sure the quality is there for the company before they are distributed. More cannabis growing happens off the Internet than on it. The fact that there are not pictures for your pleasure, doesn't mean they didn't happen. 

And what good does watching someone else grow something online to for you? Your seeds won't present the exact same expressions, your grow won't produce the same results. There are too many variables in everything to be able to look at pictures and make a decision on whether a strain is worth growing or not. The ultimate judge is you. If you have the balls to look for something special, you just might find it.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? I sit on my computer most of the day researching strains and diseases and learning to be a better grower. I try to connect with others in my state and share info. I even bought some of your seeds not knowing if they were good or not. I figured many people have been holloring for grow reports. Then you insult us?
> 
> ROLLITUP MEMBERS: Am I wrong for feeling insulted by this?


You should not be insulted unless you neglect your plants or children. Its all really good advice, the Internet helps, but it does not a farmer make.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree...


blissfest said:


> Thats cool, I know it is hard to know someone thru the internet, and Scott is probably a real good dude in person. He should maybe try and not post anything unless he's in a "GREAT" mood, LOL!
> 
> I have 7 of his strains, and I have high hopes they're kickass


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thats cool, I know it is hard to know someone thru the internet, and Scott is probably a real good dude in person. He should maybe try and not post anything unless he's in a "GREAT" mood, LOL!
> 
> I have 7 of his strains, and I have high hopes they're kickass


Indeed, one of his traits is being brutally honest, sometimes to his own detriment. So yeah, you can definitely tell when he's stressed or not in a good mood when he posts, cause he'll tell you. But I know he has been in a pretty good mood lately, just doesn't have much time to post.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> More cannabis growing happens off the Internet than on it. The fact that there are not pictures for your pleasure, doesn't mean they didn't happen.


Kids these days...


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> You will read it a bunch of times on here. People grow for a decade or more and think they know shit. Then they meet a few people online and revolutionize their methods. I think you are really down playing how bad ass the internet and growing are. lol


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> The fact that there are not pictures for your pleasure, doesn't mean they didn't happen.


Still...

With this much hype (44 pages now here on RIU alone), a couple of cup wins, a small business going global all of a sudden, a _clothing line??_, and still *not any* personal grow journals to speak of that are past the seedling stage anywhere on the entire internet...

Yeah, it makes us wonder and tend to question!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah phantom test grows... If you are chomping at the bit to see 6" tall seedlings, you have too much time on your hands. Test grows will be posted as plants begin to be sorted out. Everyone wants to see nuggets anyway, not cotyledons and 3-5 finger leaves. Patience is a virtue, RD is just beginning to be widely distributed, gonna take a minute to see lots of grows posted.


This post is saying that test's have yet to be done, which means that every person who buys a seed is a tester.

If there are non-buyer test grows happening then have people take a few pics. Literally a few pics. Im not saying post journal's online. Shit there aren't even Pic's in the "description's" on the webpage.
Take one pic in Veg, and a couple more in Flower. One Preferably showing the structure of the plant.



> There are too many variables in everything to be able to look at pictures and make a decision on whether a strain is worth growing or not.


And there shouldn't be that many variables in there strains, maybe 5 recognizable Pheno's tops.
If there are more than that, you'd have to spend a fortune with that $100- price tag. But your probably right, cause someone form CO told me that there was dank to find in RD beans, but you really have to look.
(/\.. i know it means nothing....)


* i was offering constructive criticism more than anything else... Mrs. D said she thought RIU would be Nicer than IC... and i was just saying why things went wrong....
If they had two pics for each strain on the site one whole plant, one bud.. nobody would ask for shit.... Or for test grows...

PZ.....
Good Luck


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

Midas grow out... lil' pic of the grow.... GTH#2 Cola


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

I hear crickets......


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

You guys running a drain to waste hydro setup there?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

OK .. for the next few days I am going to go through every file I have and post some pics... this also includes 4 different computers.. So this will take time. I will pull photos of things and lable them. 

facewreck purplehaze#2 tangerinetrwrhaze grow out


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

nice looking buds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Them some nice buds.. I'm liking the cola on ght 2


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK .. for the next few days I am going to go through every file I have and post some pics... this also includes 4 different computers.. So this will take time. I will pull photos of things and lable them.


Thanks Mrs. RD, We'll appreciate that!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

The Tangerine Trainwreck Haze, is labeled FaceWreck B... Does that Matter?

And im sure everyone appreciates the photo's, myself included.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank You! We were gonna start chanting BUD PORN! BUD PORN! till we had contact buzz! lmao


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

Half.... other hydro


JJFOURTWENTY said:


> You guys running a drain to waste hydro setup there?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

That was my mistake... i was going to fast..



jkahndb0 said:


> The Tangerine Trainwreck Haze, is labeled FaceWreck B... Does that Matter?
> 
> And im sure everyone appreciates the photo's, myself included.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

So is that facewreck or tangerine twhaze?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

og grow out pineapple hp  501st nug porn moonshine haze


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 4, 2012)

Facewreck ... i fixed it.


wyteberrywidow said:


> So is that facewreck or tangerine twhaze?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So is that facewreck or tangerine twhaze?


It was FaceWreck she has changed it.....
LoL.....
We posted at the same time.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, now I want 501st even more....FmL just about everything I see picks of I want.... Good stuff!! any pics of the JaWa,Long Peak Blue,4corners or Purple Swish?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

The 6" seedlings I'm speaking of are out here in Michigan with my team members. The Colorado RD crew has been testing these strains for a lot longer. I have seen pics of almost every strain in flowering. And here is your proof in all of the pics mrs. RD just posted... Also, yes there is a 45 page thread here about the company, but not much about them on many other sites. You guys seem to be much more fascinated by the sudden emergence of RD, probably cause you haven't all been watching these strains being developed or moonshine collecting strains and posting grows for the last 13 years on the internet. 

All of these "new breeders" are not a surprise to me. Especially the guys that came out of dhk. For the most part they are all excellent growers, that openly showed the world what good "elite" cannabis was, spread the best to all ends of the continent. Now that it is legal in many places, they are able to bring that to the masses in seed form. Moonshine is one of them. Raskal, swerve, all of those guys started out just loving the plant, then using it medicinally, and finally they are able to provide a version of the best for people all over the world instead just select people around the country. 

If you wanna pay $50 a pack from a literal fly by night pollenchucker, go for it. But spend the money on quality breeding, you won't be disappointed. 



jkahndb0 said:


> This post is saying that test's have yet to be done, which means that every person who buys a seed is a tester.
> 
> If there are non-buyer test grows happening then have people take a few pics. Literally a few pics. Im not saying post journal's online. Shit there aren't even Pic's in the "description's" on the webpage.
> Take one pic in Veg, and a couple more in Flower. One Preferably showing the structure of the plant.
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Moonshine is one of them. Raskal, swerve, all of those guys started out just loving the plant, then using it medicinally, and finally they are able to provide a version of the best for people all over the world instead just select people around the country.
> 
> If you wanna pay $50 a pack from a literal fly by night pollenchucker, go for it. But spend the money on quality breeding, you won't be disappointed.


Seriously, i thought we were done with this.... If ppl See this theyll start tearin up Mrs. Rare D's thread again, right when she started postin pics.. and for no Reason.. And it will have nothing to do with Rare Dankness....


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't read all of the thread, I don't know who or why people were tearing apart anyone. I just came here to offer my insight as someone working with them, and as a grower and observer of industry trends for the last 10 years. 

What all you seed nuts fail to take into account when purchasing seeds is the supply and demand factor... RD will be cheaper when there are more available. Moonshine just posted on another forum that the prices will be dropping as they cut overhead and produce more seed. Here's an anecdote to illustrate my point. Recently at a DJ short seminar, DJ recounted the one time he met arjan. Arjan said "so you have a small operation, what like 60k seeds a year?" that's what the big companies think is small. DJ actually produces 15k seeds a year, 1/4 of what arjan thought was small. That is why you will pay $150 a pack for his seeds, there are less of them.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> The 6" seedlings I'm speaking of are out here in Michigan with my team members. The Colorado RD crew has been testing these strains for a lot longer. I have seen pics of almost every strain in flowering. And here is your proof in all of the pics mrs. RD just posted... Also, yes there is a 45 page thread here about the company, but not much about them on many other sites. You guys seem to be much more fascinated by the sudden emergence of RD, probably cause you haven't all been watching these strains being developed or moonshine collecting strains and posting grows for the last 13 years on the internet.
> 
> 
> All of these "new breeders" are not a surprise to me. Especially the guys that came out of dhk. For the most part they are all excellent growers, that openly showed the world what good "elite" cannabis was, spread the best to all ends of the continent. Now that it is legal in many places, they are able to bring that to the masses in seed form. Moonshine is one of them. Raskal, swerve, all of those guys started out just loving the plant, then using it medicinally, and finally they are able to provide a version of the best for people all over the world instead just select people around the country.
> ...


so are you calling hazeman, sannie, escobar, loompa, motarebel and other well established breeders fly by night pollen chuckers? i am not surprise that you are here on your knees representing rd. no disrespect Mrs Rd but dude is starting to get out of line. if you're here to rep someone do that and only that, don't try to disregard or disrespect any other breeder who's prices isn't $100+ just to justify someone else's price tag. Rd charges $100 for a pack cool, but don't think that just because they charge that price that their stuff is better because of the price. as stated earlier their are other people that don't advertise for shit, genetics are proven and their prices are fair ($70 or less) and are selling what ever is stocked and one day. i guess they're just fly by nights as well? i guess alien genetics are far superior compare to everyone else being that his stock went for thousands a pack?
stand on your on two before you take up and speak up for someone else. you sound like hype man or d*ck rider that went to far. 
Mrs. Rd i apologize won't happen any more, you deserve the respect that you give out. from here on out i will you no longer post any more negative post on your thread.


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 4, 2012)

out of every breeder out there. he has to go and say Swerve and Raskal. LOL. 

whens the super hype dbag OG coming out?.....oh, wait. you can get them now.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry I'm in a different circle than you guys, the only people I've even heard of those are loompa and motarebel. And they aren't exactly the most prolific breeders around. I know every site has their favorite breeders that post, so I see why you guys are biased toward your people that are around where you hang. I'm an OG and IC person. Never fucked around on these other forums. Seems to be a lot of shit talking and rumor spreading around here. 

I said swerve and raskal, because they are people doing things. Did loompa just open 2 seed shops in Amsterdam ? Think what you want about their breeding styles, personally I don't like what swerve does, but people like him and moonshine are bringing things to the public that people would have killed for 10 years ago when I first was on the forums. Without them you'd all be hoping that someone like them or me would hook you up with the clone onlys that they used to make the seeds.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Moonshine
> It'll be June for any of the OG stuff. Making sure we get a good 2+ month cure on the seeds before release for better germenation. Letting them go to early can make for difficult germ, the seeds crack but the lil embryo wont escape the pod. Dropping the price as well, going to a basic heatsealed baggie with a lable, no longer going to be carded and such. Save you guys about $20 so the prices will drop. Started looking at the cost of sorting and packing and fuck me that shit is expensive when you are talking 15,000 packs in a year.


So there you go. Hold your horses. Quit your bitching. think of this industry just as any other. Supply and demand. This is a brand new company, prices drop as the process get streamlined and overhead goes down. and don't forget the $ that the seed banks you're ordering from tack on.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

okay i see you want to go on with the nonsense. 
i dibble and dabble on every site and your circle is definitely not what's up if you say loompa or motarebel isn't prolific. shit i see more people on most boards asking about loompa's headband and many other crosses than your holy grail og. and all you talk about or post is things from or about rd. dude who are you fooling? why would you no anything else but rd.
icmag you are too funny. tbh i think the farm is better than icmag and i am pretty a lot would agree. a lot of censorship going on over there, i wonder why? if you're a fan of icmag good for you but don't knock the good people over here on riu for choosing to be here rather than a heavily censored dictatorsip that icmag runs over there. besides karma and connoisseur i don't even bother with icmag so how you like that?
as for swerve and raskal i would agree, they are definitely bringing what the people want, but they're not the only ones. if you need references i can gladly point you in the right direction son.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Sorry I'm in a different circle than you guys, the only people I've even heard of those are loompa and motarebel. And they aren't exactly the most prolific breeders around. I know every site has their favorite breeders that post, so I see why you guys are biased toward your people that are around where you hang. I'm an OG and IC person. Never fucked around on these other forums. Seems to be a lot of shit talking and rumor spreading around here.
> 
> I said swerve and raskal, because they are people doing things. Did loompa just open 2 seed shops in Amsterdam ? Think what you want about their breeding styles, personally I don't like what swerve does, but people like him and moonshine are bringing things to the public that people would have killed for 10 years ago when I first was on the forums. Without them you'd all be hoping that someone like them or me would hook you up with the clone onlys that they used to make the seeds.



The problem with your reasoning is were being forced to take the bad (shitty attitudes and bad customer service) with the good (rare genetics in seed form). Just because this industry was underground and didnt have the best rep doesnt mean you have to kowtow and suckoff asshole breeders with fire genetics. If they would have done it right (Mr. RD, Swerve, and to a lesser extent Sub, take note) they would be legends (Sannie is polite and has well priced solid genetics, take note again)

I think too many people still have a "watch your back, this is the game/streets" attitude even after they've left it behind and they bring that into their dealings with legitimate customers. Ive been around the block and it seems like some of those people you would watch out for are now "legitimate" businessmen. Its hard to leave that mentality behind but you're not just dealing with stupid teens and junkies. Now that this is legit your customers include the sick, the elderly, and "normal citizens" and I know if my mom needed weed to cope with an illness I wouldnt want her interacting with any of those kinds of breeders. 

I at least have to commend Mr. RD for being smart enought to let the Mrs. handle communications from that point on. I wish them the best of luck with their expansion and let others take note. The Mr. RD thing was a speed bump and it looks like the product and the Mrs. will do all the talking now (with pictures to boot!!!)

Im officially out of this thread until I get some of their beans myself.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The problem with your reasoning is were being forced to take the bad (shitty attitudes and bad customer service) with the good (rare genetics in seed form). Just because this industry was underground and didnt have the best rep doesnt mean you have to kowtow and suckoff asshole breeders with fire genetics. If they would have done it right (Mr. RD, Swerve, and to a lesser extent Sub, take note) they would be legends (Sannie is polite and has well priced solid genetics, take note again)
> 
> I think too many people still have a "watch your back, this is the game/streets" attitude even after they've left it behind and they bring that into their dealings with legitimate customers. Ive been around the block and it seems like some of those people you would watch out for are now "legitimate" businessmen. Its hard to leave that mentality behind but you're not just dealing with stupid teens and junkies. Now that this is legit your customers include the sick, the elderly, and "normal citizens" and I know if my mom needed weed to cope with an illness I wouldnt want her interacting with any of those kinds of breeders.
> 
> ...


Mr and Mrs Dankness ARE THE SHIT! PERIOD. I got to sample some Scotts OG and Moonshine Haze from the Man himself and HOLY SHIT. Inspired me to step my game up in the grow room  Big Ups To yall I'm looking forward to seeing what i can do with these strains. Mr.Rd is one hell of a cool guy i must say anyway till next time Keep up the good work and ill have alot of Rare Dankness Smoke/Grow Reports coming Soon

Ps: I smoked a joint of Scotts Og on the way home around 11:15 it is 1:56 and im still just as high as when i first smoked if that counts


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 5, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Ps: I smoked a joint of Scotts Og on the way home around 11:15 it is 1:56 and im still just as high as when i first smoked if that counts


What are you used to smoking?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What are you used to smoking?


It was a bit of a rushed post i was a little excited i ment to add a description of the high but kinda spaced it out ill do that on a later date for now im just gonna enjoy my day


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 5, 2012)

I was just curious what strain(s) you're used to smoking. I know og will really fry you if you're not used to smoking weed that strong.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I was just curious what strain(s) you're used to smoking. I know og will really fry you if you're not used to smoking weed that strong.


Og is overrated and not that potent. Jupiter , bubba, and lemon kush are wayyyyy better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> Og is overrated and not that potent. Jupiter , bubba, and lemon kush are wayyyyy better.


That's your opinion


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2012)

Attention Miss RD!!!!
Who is your new PR flunkie? A Parasite belittling great breeders who sell their beans at a fair price? Comparing yourself to swerve and raskal? hahahaha Those three fit together better everyday. Moonshine, Swerve and raskal.

I think your new PR flack is moonshine and he is actually doing worse this time around. I wished RD success in a previous post however I am beginning to regret that


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> So there you go. Hold your horses. Quit your bitching. think of this industry just as any other. Supply and demand. This is a brand new company, prices drop as the process get streamlined and overhead goes down. and don't forget the $ that the seed banks you're ordering from tack on.



You dont have a clue how the business world works. Start ups have to keep their prices low and hope they can raise them later after their product proves its worth.

Moon is just now realizing that packaging is expensive? And he will save 20 bucks by eliminating fancy package?
More bullshit. I have a feeling he is one of those people who is incapable of telling the truth. Start your business on lies and deciet and it is sure to fail


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I was just curious what strain(s) you're used to smoking. I know og will really fry you if you're not used to smoking weed that strong.


Mostly my Querkle and 3 different Trainwrecks from 3 different dispenaries. I Do like my OG's but its been a while since ive had something that left me all geeked up ready to grow it, Scotts being at the top of my list right above Banana OG Kush(If i can ever find seeds or a clone Plus its hard to find OG strains in Greeley.......) Anyway Whats going on folks just cleaned my grow room organized some shit now Hotsause is BORD....


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2012)

I stay on rollitup because I would say a good solid 75% of the time I google a question that is medical marijuana related rollitup links are where I was finding the answers. Eventually I just came directly here and used the search feature first. Any, that being said since this IS rollitup then current issues on here are relevant. I have been going through rollitup pretty hard core for only about six months and these are my conclusions about a few breeders and this is my opinion obviously. Subcool would certainly be my 'standard'. He is knowledgeable, I completely understand his train of thought and views, I do not hesitate for a second to try a strain, method, book, site, etc. Crazy cheap, nope crazy inexpensive seeds and pretty easy to find, and info on anything of his is easy as can be to find right here (I have purchased I believe 13 TGA packs). Dr. Greenthumb IMO, from here can be cranky, doesn't post and argue but has certainly been rumored to have a few issues, but for most part excellent reputation as a breeder and I had opinion that if his genetics are great, then I don't give a shit if he is cranky old man and the seed packs are $200. I bought a pack (Bubba OG) and will continue to buy more, no problem. Now my opinion of swerve was challenged when I read a few threads on Cali Conn. IMO, swerve's genetics are fantastic, but this guy is such an asshole there is no way in hell I would buy a pack of his seeds. I have read enough of his posts to convince myself that I am not misinterpreting anything. 
All this being said. I think Rare Dankness has the perfect formula to really excel to the top. I was frustrated about the lack of info and I saw the opportunity. I now have 2 journals going now and I know more people will check it out, and they are. (We won't talk about the fact - one isn't going so good, the other one is. lmao). They are on the current cover of High times and I found a pack and got a free pack of Somali Taxi Ride to go with it, instead of a few fucked up femanized seeds, how cool is that? I took one of Mr RD's comments wrong and misunderstood it. They explained it perfectly and I did misunderstand and they provided a clear, simple explanation. If he is doing everything he can to provide the best genetics and Mrs. RD is here answering everything and anything the best that she can, what the fuck more can I ask of them? It would be cool if they stopped by with samples, dropped of new seeds and watered my plants for me, but I did not have the winning numbers on that mega millions drawing. Many people here, including me have fell for the hype and bought the seeds. That is what they needed. Now I will hang out, watch my plants, watch this forum and the medical marijuana movement and see how this pans out. Old Timers talk about the old breeders and I try to put pieces together, but we be able to talk about when I first started growing rare dankness.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2012)

lmao, sorry for long post. I usually skip them. Two cups of coffee and a big fat Plush Berry joint for breakfast


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> You dont have a clue how the business world works. Start ups have to keep their prices low and hope they can raise them later after their product proves its worth.


I agree with this 1000%


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 6, 2012)

To correct my ignorant statement I have had a lot of mediocre og (different cuts and strains)..... And some amazing kush


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Attention Miss RD!!!!
> Who is your new PR flunkie? A Parasite belittling great breeders who sell their beans at a fair price? Comparing yourself to swerve and raskal? hahahaha Those three fit together better everyday. Moonshine, Swerve and raskal.
> 
> I think your new PR flack is moonshine and he is actually doing worse this time around. I wished RD success in a previous post however I am beginning to regret that




Didn't RD-MI make that comparison and not Mrs. RD? (I could be wrong), personally I haven't agreed too much with RD-MI and that sucks cuz my ass lives in MI, but he said he frequents other sites and other site are different. Like I said earlier, obviously my ass is influenced by rollitup.





boneheadbob said:


> You dont have a clue how the business world works. Start ups have to keep their prices low and hope they can raise them later after their product proves its worth.
> 
> Moon is just now realizing that packaging is expensive? And he will save 20 bucks by eliminating fancy package?
> More bullshit. I have a feeling he is one of those people who is incapable of telling the truth. Start your business on lies and deciet and it is sure to fail





wyteberrywidow said:


> I agree with this 1000%



You are 100% about how to start up a business. I love business, but this difference here is winning the cannabis cups and making the cover of high times all in short period of time. You cannot over look that. And if conspiracy theories say that both the cups and covers can be purchased, then doubling the price of your beans and spending it that way is fucking brilliant anyway. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

To me cups don't mean shit.. Greenhouse hermie fem gear won how many years?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Didn't RD-MI make that comparison and not Mrs. RD?
> , but this difference here is winning the cannabis cups and making the cover of high times all in short period of time. You cannot over look that. And if conspiracy theories say that both the cups and covers can be purchased, then doubling the price of your beans and spending it that way is fucking brilliant anyway. lol.


I tried to and meant to make it clear that I was referring to the poster who said that.
The majority of growers and myself believe that the HT covers and cups are bought and paid for.

P.S. being deceitful and dishonest in business is not brillant


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

hhhhmmm where to start?? RD MI is not Moon. He is one of the few younger growers/caregivers that I truly respect. Who am I? lets see, I make free beans to give away. cheap packaging,marketed to caregivers,all I do is bend others work together. I even have pictures from the test runs.

so far from what I have been reading here you should all want my genetics, because I am such an outstanding example of how a seed business should be run. My price should go up???? SSSSHHH want a tip from the 'inside'?? Scotts gear will blow mine off the planet and thats why I gladly paid top dollar.

Where the bud meets the flame for me is my patients...period..f...ckin dot I have ran some of those other breeders mentioned,and will not waste space on them. i let the plants tell me who is a keeper for my stable. Some front man stroking my ego,or a guy like Moon?? neither one matters to my patients

covers and contests? Yeap don't really give them much cache. I wanted these beans well before RD ever left the ground. covers n cups are just icing.

Mrs Rare Dankness chose this site and I have yet to see why. the behavior here is...???????

homeless


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

Mrs rd came in and was getting good respect from alot of people here myself included.. Just alot of questions were being left unanswered.

Rd#1 aka mr rd came in on a high horse which alot of people did not like myself included..

If people can get questions answered talked to like a customer wanted instead of " I don't care lose 1 I gain 20" attitude I'm quite sure lot of people including myself would have no problem spending thousands on the gear. Shit I already spent a couple hundred on the gear when mrs rd was just talKing. She responds to pm and emails which makes her a good rep. Now he mr on the other hand hmmmmm...

Rollitup is one of the biggest marijuana website with a bunch of people here,breeders of all sorts and I only know of 2 that came out like mr rd which caused all the bs in the first place.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> hhhhmmm where to start?? RD MI is not Moon. He is one of the few younger growers/caregivers that I truly respect. Who am I? lets see, I make free beans to give away. cheap packaging,marketed to caregivers,all I do is bend others work together. I even have pictures from the test runs.
> 
> so far from what I have been reading here you should all want my genetics, because I am such an outstanding example of how a seed business should be run. My price should go up???? SSSSHHH want a tip from the 'inside'?? Scotts gear will blow mine off the planet and thats why I gladly paid top dollar.
> 
> ...



Whats your point?
There are troublemakers everywhere however this thread has mostly been about asking questions about RD and their strains and it has been very civil.

If RD cannot stand up to the questions and statements then they should not post here. However they did and Miss RD is trying to answer most questions and doing a fine job.

The RD supporters, who are mostly new at RIU are the ones making statements that cause most of the ire IMHO. Posters who are new here do not do RD any favors by claiming RD is all that while RIU members suck as bad as breeders who sell their gear at a fair price instead of hundred dollar packs because packaging cost 20 dollars a pack.

Just saying.....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Morning...

I chose it "Homeless" because when I was looking it seemed drama free. ???? And IC is Moonshine's "home" and would never want to infringe, plus until last week if you mention RD, they would censor you. But Gypsy changed things, so maybe.. 

And for those who think we bought the CUP. 
We went to Amsterdam with the idea it would be fun. The "what if" mentality.
Moonshine entered his strains, we said a prayer, and took off to sightsee.
We DID NOT buy a booth, we DID NOT advertise, we DID NOT host an afterparty, we DID NOT smooze, and we DID NOT buy THE CUP. 


and no RI is not Moonshine. He is just a really good grower in MI that grows some RD strains. And i stated before.. everyone is different, everyone does things differently, everyone interprets things differently... that is what makes things so great... not so nice sometimes... but can you imagine if we were all the same.

I would like to get back to why I put the thread up in the first place. Pics, grow, and questions... 

Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

i just do not see where RD's or anyone's 'attitude' effects the quaility of my patients meds. We as a community are different than any start-up today. Have any other 'tomato' growers been hunted and hounded. That creates some unique indivuals. Who in-turn create some unique seeds.

BTW? not all members here where giving Mrs RD respect imho. And both RD1 and RD Mi showed more restraint than I expected.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> i just do not see where RD's or anyone's 'attitude' effects the quaility of my patients meds.


I do. I want to grow strains from breeder's I respect. There is no reason not to. This is a very prideful industry, I want to be proud of my shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

I didnt say all I said alot. Attitude has alot to do with being a new company and trying to sell a product. I'm quite sure if you did not know rd or grew the strains out already you would prob say the samethinv many are saying here. Wouldn't you want a returning customer? Thank you come again or would you rather have someone just take your money then still not get a pm or email answered?

Mill get back to the meaning of the thread and hope for the best.. Mrs. Rd carry on you are doing a fine job. Thanks for taking the time for explaining and most of all choosing this site.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I do. I want to grow strains from breeder's I respect. There is no reason not to. This is a very prideful industry, I want to be proud of my shit.


I want to grow strains that help my patients. I want strains that get respect from the 'good days' they help make. Stage four cancer strips away pride quickly.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know RD,Mrs,or RD MI. I have followed them on-line. I have seen what Moon can do. Thats enough for me. sorry if my 'newness' offends.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I want to grow strains that help my patients. I want strains that get respect from the 'good days' they help make. Stage four cancer strips away pride quickly.


Oh, you are 100% correct. I am just saying if it is between someone I respect and someone I don't, well. I the biggest asshole in the world came out and had the best shit ever produced by far and said everyone that buys my seeds are bitches, then I would get mad, swear a lot, then buy a pack of the seeds. That isn't the case though, thank God. lol


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Where the bud meets the flame for me is my patients...period..f...ckin dot I have ran some of those other breeders mentioned,and will not waste space on them. i let the plants tell me who is a keeper for my stable. Some front man stroking my ego,or a guy like Moon?? neither one matters to my patients


Bold words


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2012)

So is GTH #2 90K X Nevils Wreck or is it something else? 

You guys should get rid of the "undisclosed OG" gig


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> Bold words


yeap *bold.* Thats me


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> We DID NOT buy a booth, we DID NOT advertise, we DID NOT host an afterparty, we DID NOT smooze, and we DID NOT buy THE CUP.
> 
> 
> and no RI is not Moonshine. Mrs. Rare Dankness


OK I will trust YOU. Just curious and not to pick on you but did the cover cost money?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> OK I will trust YOU. Just curious and not to pick on you but did the cover cost money?


cost HT or RD ???


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 6, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> You dont have a clue how the business world works. Start ups have to keep their prices low and hope they can raise them later after their product proves its worth.





wyteberrywidow said:


> I agree with this 1000%


*x2*. They set the standards so high for themselves right out of the gate, they'd better hope and pray there's no issues like tons of different phenos.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a question but, is being polite so hard to do? I mean it's not like we are even in front of each other here... Behind a computer screen and no one can keep a polite and respectful attitude? The genetics are expensive yes, no one is forcing anything down our throats... MrsD has shown us respect! RD & Moon were a bit rude but they are gone (from what I can tell) let's focus on genetics and pictures/logs. And if non show up let's try not to make a fuss on it (untested genetics are out there) if your cup of tea is cheaper "tested" beans there are plenty of breeders out there to fill your grow room. Bodhi,cannaventure, Alphakroni,GGG to name just a few 

Mrs.D any pics of a flowering 501st in your records?


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 6, 2012)

Sketchy, Well said. i'm always happy to hear another voice of reason out there. frankly i'm surprised Mrs RD comes back to this forum sometimes with all the silly negative people. i've moved to two other website due to all the trolls on RIU. just found out my 3rd strain of RD gear will be the Pineapple Hashplant. so that and the Ox, and Rare Darkness are coming my way! i'll post a pic when they are in hand! and i'll create a grow log when i get to grow them.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 6, 2012)

I was hoping you all could help me. Give your fave couple strains from RD or a short list. I wanna expand my genetics, TGA is my main go to but Id love to expand.

the ox? Moonshine? scott's?
pm me if you want to avoid what this thread has become- flaming and such.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 6, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> yeap *bold.* Thats me


I'm running the GTH #2 and facewreck haze. If they don't "make the cut" in my garden I will call u out for bullshitting and dick riding, but if they're as dank as you say they are then great.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing... i thought they were joking when they told us..
then i didn't believe it until I saw it with my own eyes.

[
QUOTE=boneheadbob;7257771]OK I will trust YOU. Just curious and not to pick on you but did the cover cost money?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm looking... still loading everything on one card.. then I can get them easier.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 6, 2012)

So far so good.... the dispensaries have been getting good stuff with they're grows.


JJFOURTWENTY said:


> *x2*. They set the standards so high for themselves right out of the gate, they'd better hope and pray there's no issues like tons of different phenos.


----------



## Killer Bud (Apr 6, 2012)

What is the best strain for pain relief, and insomnia?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 6, 2012)

call away,I am not worried in the least


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 6, 2012)

A couple of reasons I went with RD gear, is they they were created with Dank clone only strains. RD is taking dank rare strains and crossing them with great males. I have access to rare strains where I live but most people do not. I do believe the Clone only strains are better but this is the next best thing for people who do not have access to these strains. I don't have access to all of them.

The positives:
#1 All of the female strains they are using are ridiculously good in each of their own way. Dank female genetics!
#2 The dispensaries are selling out of these RD strains and people are giving them good reviews.
#3 There are a lot of fake clone only strains going around. I'd like to compare my clones to the RD gear.
#4 Mrs. Dankness will answer and help anyone she can!

The negatives:
#1 Lack of grow logs
#2 RD#1 swollen head and lack of caring ( You didnt make the female genetics, you copied them like the chinese!)
#3 RD's name is not proven yet. Everything goes in three stages. Denial , anger , acceptance! People are in the anger stage of RD.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 6, 2012)

9/10 germination on Midas so far.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> So is GTH #2 90K X Nevils Wreck or is it something else?
> 
> You guys should get rid of the "undisclosed OG" gig


Moon's Old Lady doesn't know, which is fine by me.

She can hang out, its cool.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 7, 2012)

Killer Bud said:


> What is the best strain for pain relief, and insomnia?


From what I have been told by moonshine, the OX is what you're looking for. It's a heavy bubba Kush cross, with the Katsu cut at the base. Supposedly it has tested at high THC and CBD %. it was the RD entry indica entry at the cup in Amsterdam last year. It didn't place though, so I haven't found the lab results posted anywhere. I'd be lying if I told you I can remember what moon told me it tested it. We have spent many hours talking and doing dabs since then.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Moon's Old Lady doesn't know, which is fine by me.
> 
> She can hang out, its cool.


Pretty sure that cut will remain undisclosed. The people who know, know. It's a politics thing, as a lot of this industry is. Gotta respect the way people that help you choose to do things. Not hard to figure out what it is. Just gotta abide by the rules to keep playing the game without making people salty.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> From what I have been told by moonshine, the OX is what you're looking for. It's a heavy bubba Kush cross, with the Katsu cut at the base. Supposedly it has tested at high THC and CBD %. it was the RD entry indica entry at the cup in Amsterdam last year. It didn't place though, so I haven't found the lab results posted anywhere. I'd be lying if I told you I can remember what moon told me it tested it. We have spent many hours talking and doing dabs since then.


You smoked taxi ride bloke?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2012)

It's weird there are so many representatives from a one single company on the same thread, but no pics to be had. Rare D Mi, did you grow any out and do you have any pics? Idk, maybe I'm old fashioned but if it were me and my company, as soon as I decided to make appearances on the forums to push my genetics, I'd have pics either from myself or the testers to show people.


----------



## althor (Apr 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It's weird there are so many representatives from a one single company on the same thread, but no pics to be had. Rare D Mi, did you grow any out and do you have any pics? Idk, maybe I'm old fashioned but if it were me and my company, as soon as I decided to make appearances on the forums to push my genetics, I'd have pics either from myself or the testers to show people.



Yep, really weird. Sure seems like they are paying alot of people to pimp their product instead of letting the product speak for itself.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

I am not a rep for RD. I have followed the story of these good people on other sites. None are my friends/buddies although I would be proud to call them so. These are some of the pioneers cannabis and MMJ. If RD Mi drops beans I'll be all over em. I really really want some of his concentrates... My name is eeeeerrrrrllllll!!!

Test grows and reviews are nice. If that is important to you then wait, I'll run whatever RD I get. Post up pictures etc. Nice n safe Roight ? In the mean time my patients will be Gettin the Dankness. My customers will be gladly donating to my cause.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I am not a rep for RD. I have followed the story of these good people on other sites. None are my friends/buddies although I would be proud to call them so. These are some of the pioneers cannabis and MMJ. If RD Mi drops beans I'll be all over em. I really really want some of his concentrates... My name is eeeeerrrrrllllll!!!
> 
> Test grows and reviews are nice. If that is important to you then wait, I'll run whatever RD I get. Post up pictures etc. Nice n safe Roight ? In the mean time my patients will be Gettin the Dankness. My customers will be gladly donating to my cause.


Sound good!

I know I can't wait for these facewrecks to melt my face.. If the strains I bve are as good as they claim to be I will be keeping some dankness in the garden!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I am not a rep for RD.


I never thought you were. I just think it's strange that these beans are on the market, reps are on forums advertising, fanboys are following behind them, but no pics of any plants. The strains sound good of course, but the whole scenario is strange.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

yeap!! fanboy!! thats me.. big fan,n old enough to not mind 'boy' actually.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 7, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> 9/10 germination on Midas so far.


10/10 germination


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> yeap!! fanboy!! thats me.. big fan,n old enough to not mind 'boy' actually.


Lol.. Which Strain does your patients really enjoy from rd?
Have u grew any of the ght series?

U seem cool and like a good person


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

i hav never ran their gear. this is the first oppertunity i hav had. I only picked one strain by name. the others will come as surprise. 1 more sativa and 2 indicas i think. i expect to run through most if not all that they offer. BTW well before any cups or covers i would still feel this way.

my patients generally fall into two groups. stoners who have been self-medicating for yrs and terminal cancer patients. both want strong meds. day/nite choices with strong concentrates from the butters n trim. 

and while I am very cool  modesty makes me admitt that I am also a bit of an ass (I made my bones in this business the hard way long agO and far away)..but Mrs RD asked for politeness in her first post and that is what she deserves/gets from me.

hip


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal is spending a couple hundred bucks on seeds. This is a hobby! One that is actually cheap once you buy your equipment. It's also a hobby that pays it's self off. I raced cars for years and I would drop way more cash and having nothing in return but broken parts. This hobby is awesome!

I will repeat over and over again. The female strains that RD works with are BOMB! Every single one! It would be a different story if they were to come out with their own male and female genetics. With the strains they have, your not going to lose. To me wasting time and space is more important than dropping the couple hundred bucks on seeds. I highly highly doubt RD is going to put out bunk strains. When people get over the denial and anger stage of all of this, then RD will be accepted.

Do you really think dispensaries would be selling RD buds if they were bad?
Do you think growers would be wasting their time growing RD gear to donate to dispensaries?


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 7, 2012)

of course he has grown them. everyone of them is the most potent strain in the world and tested into the ground buy everyone in Colorado. In addition, they didin't have cameras or internet in Colorado until these past few months. That's why there is 0 info on their stuff. 

also, they are outstanding great people who are only here to give back to the cannabis community, and nothing to do with making as much money as they can..... what a joke....


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 7, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I don't see what the big deal is spending a couple hundred bucks on seeds. This is a hobby! One that is actually cheap once you buy your equipment. It's also a hobby that pays it's self off. I raced cars for years and I would drop way more cash and having nothing in return but broken parts. This hobby is awesome!
> 
> I will repeat over and over again. The female strains that RD works with are BOMB! Every single one! It would be a different story if they were to come out with their own male and female genetics. With the strains they have, your not going to lose. To me wasting time and space is more important than dropping the couple hundred bucks on seeds. I highly highly doubt RD is going to put out bunk strains. When people get over the denial and anger stage of all of this, then RD will be accepted.


exactly dude, they wont have ANY problems. any why? cause they adversitse and you want their gear?

40 strains...... every breeder/legit grower ive seen comment privately on this online and also the ones I know makes fun of RD..... NONE of them, believe you can put out that many strains and not have massive problems. we will see. 

*I will repeat over and over again. The female strains that RD works with are BOMB! Every single one!
*oh, so you've grown them!? please show pics. .......LOL!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> exactly dude, they wont have ANY problems. any why? cause they adversitse and you want their gear?
> 
> 40 strains...... every breeder/legit grower ive seen comment privately on this online and also the ones I know makes fun of RD..... NONE of them, believe you can put out that many strains and not have massive problems. we will see.
> 
> ...


I'm currently growing several of their strains. Every pack has had 100% germination rate. Every breeder has problems now and again. But you know what? If there is a problem Mrs. Raredankness takes care of it! I can't say that for other vendors. I know because I bought their gear and when I did have a problem Mrs. Dankness took care of it asap! 

40 strains is not a lot when they have been breeding them for 12+ years and working with a sister company. Part of making fun of someone is jealousy.

You must be high... I don't need to grow them to try them. I have several of the clone only strains they use for breeding that I have not flowered. I don't need to flower them yet, the buds were donated to me. I have smoked the majority of them. I picked up clones of the strains I liked.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Mrs.D any chance will see more crosses using the 90K O.G?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> 40 strains...... every breeder/legit grower ive seen comment privately on this online and also the ones I know makes fun of RD..... *NONE of them, believe you can put out that many strains and not have massive problems.* we will see.


^*Truth!* I'm already hedging my bets that'll be the case...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 7, 2012)

EVERY breeder has had problems. Ranging from something simple to holy shit. i just hope to handle anything that might pop up professionally.



Danksalot said:


> exactly dude, they wont have ANY problems. any why? cause they adversitse and you want their gear?
> 
> 40 strains...... every breeder/legit grower ive seen comment privately on this online and also the ones I know makes fun of RD..... NONE of them, believe you can put out that many strains and not have massive problems. we will see.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

Im hoping that Rare Dankness's gear is the best shit on earth....

I want some of that fire.....

Why would you bet against that...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 7, 2012)

No, after 10+ years, creating, experimenting... He is whittling down.. He just killed a bunch of moms.. Sad day. There are only 2 things that are being tested.. We did a few rounds, just sent out a bunch for 2nd round testing..( I beleive you were on that list )
Then wait and send them out again. ect.... So thats a later thing.


SketchyGrower said:


> Mrs.D any chance will see more crosses using the 90K O.G?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> i hav never ran their gear. this is the first oppertunity i hav had. I only picked one strain by name. the others will come as surprise. 1 more sativa and 2 indicas i think. i expect to run through most if not all that they offer. BTW well before any cups or covers i would still feel this way.
> 
> my patients generally fall into two groups. stoners who have been self-medicating for yrs and terminal cancer patients. both want strong meds. day/nite choices with strong concentrates from the butters n trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Look forward to seeing more from yoh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope now everyone can chill a bit and see the grows that users will be doing myself included. Let's cut rd some slack and see how the gear performs.. 
It's okay to ask questions but lets try to do so respectfully . She is doing alot to be here and take some bs that she has been taking but thru it all she still remains cool about it so I ask everyone please let's give mrs. Rd that much thanks guys and girls


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope now everyone can chill a bit and see the grows that users will be doing myself included. Let's cut rd some slack and see how the gear performs..
> It's okay to ask questions but lets try to do so respectfully . She is doing alot to be here and take some bs that she has been taking but thru it all she still remains cool about it so I ask everyone please let's give mrs. Rd that much thanks guys and girls


But mindless hate is so much easier.


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 7, 2012)

why I'm waiting for things to settle down and info comes out. Don't get me wrong, Im clearly drawn to RD seeds and genetics. but out of principal I wont buy a pack for a long time.

Don't you think its of huge importance to note phenotypes found in each pack? or to mention stretch? and type of highs? F1's, and blah blah, can vary incredibly. 
some info regarding these is VITAL to people selecting seeds to grow.
i.e. for specific grow situations or medical conditions. and not everyone has space to run a pack or two and pick through unknowns, and sort through highs to meet medical needs.
probably 99% of all seeds come with at least some info regarding the actual grow, not just genetics. and 0% of yours do...

Many of us actually follow plant count limits and weight limits too.

If you are really out to help the community, you (RD in general) should be yelling at your testers and husband for this info. cause names and promises don't help in the selection process.


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope now everyone can chill a bit and see the grows that users will be doing myself included. Let's cut rd some slack and see how the gear performs..
> It's okay to ask questions but lets try to do so respectfully . She is doing alot to be here and take some bs that she has been taking but thru it all she still remains cool about it so I ask everyone please let's give mrs. Rd that much thanks guys and girls


oh yeah? finally got your seeds then?..... 

also, its not blindness hate. its well deserved scrutiny.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> and not everyone has space to run a pack or two and pick through unknowns, and sort through highs to meet medical needs.


These people should not be looking at F1 seeds IMO. They should obtain clone stock from a known pheno or look at an IBL or other stabilized strain line. There are breeders that offer seeds for differing markets and styles, its up to the consumer to know what sort of product they need. If you looking fro a reliable proven daily driver, don't buy a Chevy Volt. 

And yes, their website as a source of strain information is lacking, but that is more common then not in my experience. I for one hope all breeders go down the road of educating their consumers and offering stabilized strains as well as F1s. Different consumers need differing products.

_Caveat emptor_ does not mean the seller is a scam artist, its just good advice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> oh yeah? finally got your seeds then?.....
> 
> also, its not blindness hate. its well deserved scrutiny.


Yeah I thin like a week or 2 ago. I started my facewrecks and recently karmas bitch


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Sad to hear that the 90K was retired but., happy I got a pack 

And yes that would be me on that list (mrs.D)


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Sad to hear that the 90K was retired but., happy I got a pack
> 
> And yes that would be me on that list (mrs.D)


congrats on the score SG..T

is truly a sad day when we lose a Mom


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 7, 2012)

There's a big difference between "untested" gear and gear made from a "tested" proven breeder male. Isn't that the hardest thing to find because males are unwanted and can only be evaluated in the offspring that it produces? It is my understanding that the afgan male and RD#1 male are from RD's stock and have been breeding for years now. If you find a good male, you hit females with it because the females are easy to judge. That's just my 2 cents, I would love to see more information on those selections and results before I was a believer. We all weren't there for overgrow unfortunately.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 7, 2012)

If I had not screwed up my PH, I would be flowering the Moonshine Haze right now!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry all..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

... We get it. You don't want to pay high prices for RD....(so don't) go to subs thread and learn more about his gear.. Much better use of time don't you think?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ... We get it. You don't want to pay high prices for RD....(so don't) go to subs thread and learn more about his gear.. Much better use of time don't you think?


again sorry all


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ... We get it. You don't want to pay high prices for RD....(so don't) go to subs thread and learn more about his gear.. Much better use of time don't you think?


THANK YOU Seems like every post in here is somebody bitching about something. People stop posting random bullshit to get your post count up. Me ill take all the good genetics i can get especially from my home state
COLORADO Stand Up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> THANK YOU Seems like every post in here is somebody bitching about something. People stop posting random bullshit to get your post count up. Me ill take all the good genetics i can get especially from my home state
> COLORADO Stand Up


Lmao, i like that post .......LIKE........

Ill take all the good gentics aswell since the only thing i can get my hands on is seeds.. So i want dank and only dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ... We get it. You don't want to pay high prices for RD....(so don't) go to subs thread and learn more about his gear.. Much better use of time don't you think?


yeah i hear ya too sketch but if you look at it subs gear is th same price.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Same here WBW! I'm not in a particular awesome spot for snagging clones so seeds is the best I can do. And ..I wants me my dank..(<--pirate voice)

Just wish people could express view points without it coming down to name calling and slandering


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah i hear ya too sketch but if you look at it subs gear is th same price.


Persons who posted above was talking about using sub over RD... I was just pointing him in subs way


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Same here WBW! I'm not in a particular awesome spot for snagging clones so seeds is the best I can do. And ..I wants me my dank..(<--pirate voice)
> 
> *Just wish people could express view points without it coming down to name calling and slandering*


Yes i agree with that.. Are you starting a journal for your rd seeds? If so then we can do a collabo  show some dank from diferent gardens yeah>?

Oh okay i see about the sub thing


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Word!! Just got my "Karma bitch" & "venom OG" waiting on my package to get to RDMI so I can get some more. it could be called a BerrySketchy project...get it berrysketchy ...(very sketchy)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Word!! Just got my "Karma bitch" & "venom OG" waiting on my package to get to RDMI so I can get some more. it could be called a BerrySketchy project...get it berrysketchy ...(very sketchy)


Then thats what the name will be then Berrysketchy project.... Let me know if thats what you want to do?
We can start it in the indoor section that way i can mod it


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

In completely down for that! PM coming your way


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

I must spread some rep around sketchy .. Thank you

Hip


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck cunts need to stop posting Rare dankness BS... if only we could have thread minus the trolls!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

Seems you two wbwidow

Btw I rescued/stole a sweetheart of a bluenose bitch who loves your avay right now!!!!
I always get the horny bitchs

Lucky me ~


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Fuck cunts need to stop posting Rare dankness BS... if only we could have thread minus the trolls!


Just where u directin that junior?


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 7, 2012)

just all the fuckheads targeting rare dankness... not you khuzzie you support! its been going for too long now..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Seems you two wbwidow
> 
> Btw I rescued/stole a sweetheart of a bluenose bitch who loves your avay right now!!!!
> I always get the horny bitchs
> ...


lol sounds good man.. Was it apup or grown?


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll keep you posted guys got a heap of beans going in shortly...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lol sounds good man.. Was it apup or grown?


Pup when I rescued her from an X minion. Just a year now I think. Second heat. Have a 130 lbs blue fawn as a possible boyfriend.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> just all the fuckheads targeting rare dankness... not you khuzzie you support! its been going for too long now..


You should Learn to watch your mouth/fingers. You sound stupid as a stump! Get some manners and maybe someone someday may pay attention to what you say! Write that down


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool story bloke.. idk what's up your ass..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> You should Learn to watch your mouth/fingers. You sound stupid as a stump! Get some manners and maybe someone someday may pay attention to what you say! Write that down


You follow RD over here kissing their asses ultra hard, blab about their genetics, don't have pics, and now your talking shit to a person for defending RD? You're a fruitcake.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sorry I was unaware that that kind of language was the norm over here. Thank you


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You follow RD over here kissing their asses ultra hard, blab about their genetics, don't have pics, and now your talking shit to a person for defending RD? You're a fruitcake.


^Really! Thanks a lot HomeLessBeans and all the other nut huggers who've just showed out of nowhere this week and have consequently ruined this thread...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to Genetics....

After a long night of deciding The Karma Bitch is getting cracked open  SKYWALKER!!!! I will find you!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Back to Genetics....
> 
> After a long night of deciding The Karma Bitch is getting cracked open  SKYWALKER!!!! I will find you!


Lol. Yeah I want some heavy yowling hell angel og from out of this ght 8 she is getting cracked


----------



## vancityj (Apr 8, 2012)

Why so pissy, Stickyfingers? Your time of the month again, or? You, JJ, Danksalot, Nightmarecreature, and every other lowbrow antagonist should exit this thread, stage left. We're here for 'Rare Dankness' information, not your constant bitching, whining and insults. I don't understand the pack mentality of some of you ungrateful idiots. Clearly, some people are in this thread solely to cause problems.


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 8, 2012)

vancityj said:


> Why so pissy, Stickyfingers? Your time of the month again, or? You, JJ, Danksalot, Nightmarecreature, and every other lowbrow antagonist should exit this thread, stage left. We're here for 'Rare Dankness' information, not your constant bitching, whining and insults. I don't understand the pack mentality of some of you ungrateful idiots. Clearly, some people are in this thread solely to cause problems.


Welcome to 1) RIU and 2)AMerica. both are places you can say bascially w/e the fuck you want!

if you want censored blogs, go to icmag or the farm.

+, RD isnt the only breeder with people who 'cause problems' every breeder has them on this site!........
(except Subcool, but that fucker gets to mod his own forum and delete w/e he wants....)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2012)

vancityj said:


> Why so pissy, Stickyfingers? Your time of the month again, or? You, JJ, Danksalot, Nightmarecreature, and every other lowbrow antagonist should exit this thread, stage left. We're here for 'Rare Dankness' information, not your constant bitching, whining and insults. I don't understand the pack mentality of some of you ungrateful idiots. Clearly, some people are in this thread solely to cause problems.


Make a new account just to talk shit about talking shit?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread might as well be over until we can get some actual journals up and running past the seedling stage...


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeh what a joke lads if wbw you interested in modding a no B.S thread? i'd be happy to get on the train and start things!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone that is interested in RD should just go over to icmag and read some of his threads in his subforum. There is good amount of information there and some pics too. Id be lying if I said I saw anything impressive, but it does give me better hopes for my GTH1.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 8, 2012)

were you pointing towards that 4k med grow dude?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 9, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> *Anyone that is interested in RD should just go over to icmag and read some of his threads in his subforum*. There is good amount of information there and some pics too.


*Link ---->* http://www.icmag.com/ic/forumdisplay.php?f=65567

^Still gotta be a member though to see any pics...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 9, 2012)

To bad they Binned the 'laboratory' thread for Moon wearin one of his T shirts. Great sourse of info,all gone.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 9, 2012)

I find myself skipping all the "Trouble Makers" Post If others would do the same and not reply we could get this thread back on track.
TESTING TIME 
I Present
StarKiller OG Germed and Ready To Be Tested(THEY DO TEST THEIR GENETICS FOR ALL YOU SHIT TALKERS OUT THERE)





see what patience and a little kindness can get you


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Great stuff!! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 9, 2012)

whats the lineage on that?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 9, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> *I find myself skipping all the "Trouble Makers" Post* If others would do the same and not reply we could get this thread back on track.


Yeah, you've made your feelings quite well known at this point regarding those of us here who may present a differing or slightly less unenthusiastic opinion than yours... Again, and AGAIN, and again....


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 9, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> whats the lineage on that?


Rare Dankness 1 x Skywalker OG


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Yeah, you've made your feelings quite well known at this point regarding those of us here who may present a differing or slightly less unenthusiastic opinion than yours... Again, and AGAIN, and again....


And i could care less if somebody has a different opinion then mine its all the random bashing thats annoying we have about maby 10 Pages of good info the other 20 are Bullshit arguments and bashing by randoms saying They Dont Test, Where did you get this from, Your not the only one with this, Blah blah blah 
GET OVER IT AND POST SOMETHING OF VALUE 0.o 
Hotsause OVER AND OUT im going to finish my nug of Scotts OG DUCES


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't you throw up a nug shot of the scotts og? Wouldn't mind seeing a finished sample of one of their ogs.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Rare Dankness 1 x Skywalker OG


Skywalker OG x Rare Dankness #2 ....I believe is correct


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Skywalker OG x Rare Dankness #2 ....I believe is correct


Thanks Sketchy i have it all wrong in my Herb IQ lol and i have a Tiny Sample of Scotts Og Left and a tiny bit of Moonshine Left

A little blurry but whatever 

Scotts





MSH


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 9, 2012)

damn hotsause those are fome frosty ass nugs. should quell a little bit of the shit talking. thanks for posting them up


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Jealous!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm kind of jealous too. Both great smoke. I prefer the moonshine over scott's OG personally. Probably just because I'm so used to OG smoke, that amnesia haze flavor is like candy. Makes my mouth water. Scott's OG produces very robust nuggets for an OG though. Almost round golfball type nugs. Definitely impressive.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

I keep putting off buying the Moonshine... I'm not 100% sure why? LOL! I like CANDY!!! the only thing that came close to having that "candy" smell and taste was my Burmese Kush from TH.seeds. (lacking on potency).. 

Started 4 of the "Karma Bitch" today.. Thinking maybe do 5 Venom OG but, really holding out for the SK.( kind of on a tiny bit of a SkywalkerOG kick atm lol)


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 9, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm kind of jealous too. Both great smoke. I prefer the moonshine over scott's OG personally. Probably just because I'm so used to OG smoke, that amnesia haze flavor is like candy. Makes my mouth water. Scott's OG produces very robust nuggets for an OG though. Almost round golfball type nugs. Definitely impressive.


I must agree i love the Moonshine smoke but i like the Scotts nug structure more and its such a smooth Og taste. But the Moonshine has a Lemon candy / haze taste i love them both most defiantly will be enjoying them later.
When i first got the Nug of Scotts Og it looked identical to the picture on the site. Just a bit chunkier


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 9, 2012)

That sweet sweet haze taste. Gave a pack of moonshine haze to 3 of my favorite growers. One dude has two vigorous females ready to flower, can't wait to smoke through the samples as they come in this summer.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

Noticed you guys made some changes to your website, at least to the description of 4 corners. Nice


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Noticed you guys made some changes to your website, at least to the description of 4 corners. Nice


Theres a Typo...LoL
"90X x Afghan cross"
Shouldn't it be...
*90K* x Afghan cross


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Seen that too JK


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Seen that too JK


LoL....

What's the Afghan Cross...
Just two Landraces.... (when i say "Just"... its not derogatory...)


Don't worry..
There are 4 typos on TGA's site now too... (im serious)
There were more, but he fixed em.... He hasn't fixed these yet...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

Noticed it as well, that's how they list the genetics at the Attitude and TSD also. K and X are no where near each other on the keyboard, wtf lol?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

Info moonshine posted on TSD 



> the Afghan IBL that the indicas are built around are from 30 seeds that a former patient of my dispensary brought to me. He served in Afghanistan for 3 tours and suffered PTSD and back injuries and though not as tasty as some afghan i genetics Ive seen they carried a riduclous amount of resin and unique smells and flavors and really fattened up the yields.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> K and X are no where near each other on the keyboard, wtf lol?


I lol then looked at my keyboard and laughed again


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 11, 2012)

IM OFF TO WORK but before i leave i figured id say STAR KILLERS ARE ABOVE GROUND  Ill see everybody in the morning YAWN NIGHT SHIFT SUCKS


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 12, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> MSH


I smoked my last sample of Moonshine Haze today out the bong and i got a very distinct taste of Cotton candy... Has anybody else got that off a hit of moonshine?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, it's official... I hate you!


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, it's official... I hate you!


lmao sorry sketch it was very weird i dont remember getting this taste before but the first time i smoked it was out of the joint i got more of a lemony candy taste.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Word! I love mine to....she needs a cleaning tho! I'm a joint smoker for the most part but, when I'm chilling on the PC it's bong tokes


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Word! I love mine to....she needs a cleaning tho! I'm a joint smoker for the most part but, when I'm chilling on the PC it's bong tokes


I NEED THE FUCKING LIKE BUTTON BACK RIU  lol.. Seriously though

On another note HOLY BURST OF ENERGY IM ON SOME GOOFY SHIT RIGHT NOW..... This moonshine is crazy yo lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

What's the father for the Moonshine?
I know the Mother is Amnesia Haze but what's the Daddy?

Cotton Candy sounds delicious...

Im straight pipe all day.... 

Rare Dankness should get on Seedfinder... Would really benefit them...


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 12, 2012)

Neville's wreck is the father of the moonshine haze.


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 12, 2012)

Are the Ghost Train Haze hard to go? I like the look at #2 or #9. 
All your strains look amazing but i'm looking for a potent sativa but not to hard to grow for someone who hasn't got many grows under their belt.

Thanks!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Getting a my package right now! Can't wait to get back to the crib and start popping


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Neville's wreck is the father of the moonshine haze.


Thx.......

I figured so, but didn't wanna guess...


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 12, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Neville's wreck is the father of the moonshine haze.


Rare have you ever had a cotton candy taste off moonshine haze?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really, to me it's more of that straight bright sugary amnesia haze flavor, never has the bite that I feel a cotton candy taste would be.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

gonna be some Dank flying around here soon 






Big thanks to Mrs.Dankness and RDMI!

RDMI is one of the coolest cats I have come across IRL from the cannabis community ..most certainly knows his shit!!


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> gonna be some Dank flying around here soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit nice selection you got there


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice selection of different strains. I ordered to many Haze strains with the Neville father. Now I don't know what to do with my Karma Bitch as I already have a dank Skywalker mother. 

Im interested in the Long's Peak Blue. Mrs. Dankness can you tell me more about the Old Blue?


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea I'm interested in the longs peak blue also but I heard from somebody at the farm that his didnt germ. He said all their other gear Germed fine though. This has me reluctant but it sounds awesome old blue is supposed to be one of the best blueberrys ever


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for waiting and being so understanding... I hope all goes well. and I agree RAREMi si a very cool guy.


SketchyGrower said:


> gonna be some Dank flying around here soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 13, 2012)

i have had some people email pics of their grow.. I'm still going through others.. So i'll post a few I got emailed.

lil Rare Dankness Og Bubba Trainwreck HazeAfghan Poison


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice pics mrs rd i ran into Mr Dankness today lol it was crazy 2nd time this happened. Lol but i got to check out some of the Ht entrys and longs peak looks and smells fuxking incredible same with the moonshine and scotts. Cant wait to do it big at the cup


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 13, 2012)

Wish I was coming out for the cup next weekend. Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it though. I've got a few lights to chop around that time. I'm planning on next month. Hopefully we'll be celebrating another cup win. Make it a hat trick and get the hybrid this time!


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys gonna try make it to Spannabis 2013?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 13, 2012)

I believe rare dankness will be at the next spannabis.


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 13, 2012)

Great news! Kk going 2 try my hardest to be there so hopefully see u guys there 2013!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 13, 2012)

I so wish you were coming out.... but I can wait until next month. Is the music man coming too???



Rare D MI said:


> Wish I was coming out for the cup next weekend. Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it though. I've got a few lights to chop around that time. I'm planning on next month. Hopefully we'll be celebrating another cup win. Make it a hat trick and get the hybrid this time!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 13, 2012)

It 's on the list... we SHALL see.



nattybongo said:


> You guys gonna try make it to Spannabis 2013?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 13, 2012)

If he has some time off, I know he wants to. He has Monday's off until the middle of may, so hopefully he has a free weekend too and he can come out for a few days with me.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 14, 2012)

Will the Long's Peak Blue require stakes or a trellis?


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 14, 2012)

Any info on long peaks blue would be great Mrs RD I don't remember seeing much on it thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 14, 2012)

The "Old Blue" used came from Oregon in the early 1980's and is clone only. It pre-dates DJ Shorts blueberry seed line.
"Old Blue" is a afghani skunk, that has really large yields. It has the most AMAZING Blueberry smell.

Longs Peak Blue is the cross between the "Old Blue" and RD#1. It has a medium/high yield and has a bit of stretch to her.
Has a nice bud structure. And smells/taste like Blueberry Candy.

It's weird that this particular strain has come up... It is our entry for the Denver Cannabis Cup next weekend.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck at the cup!! Rare Dankness for the win!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Heck yea!! LPB ,Skunky blueberry sounds tasty


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 14, 2012)

Does your blue test high in CBD/CBNs ???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

The facewreck seedlings I got are some lanky ones lol.. I hope they are not lanky thier whole life


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Post some pics up!!! Wbw I'm still waiting in my karma to break ground


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I will later. Do u have the thc/cbd levels on facewreck ?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have never smoked faceoff before, your in for an awesome frosty treat. Its my personal favorite! It's an extreme body high that makes your face numb. Crossed with nevilles wreck it should be interesting if not devastating!

Dont worry, it grows very tall and stretchy!

http://www.straingeniuslabs.com/strain/9450 Faceoff tested at 24.35% CBD 0.28%


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 14, 2012)

Good god this thread has devolved into nothing more than rampant speculation...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 14, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> If you have never smoked faceoff before, your in for an awesome frosty treat. Its my personal favorite! It's an extreme body high that makes your face numb. Crossed with nevilles wreck it should be interesting if not devastating!
> 
> *Dont worry, it grows very tall and stretchy!*


Besides your post coming off like a shameless advertisement for Facewreck, just why on earth would anyone want an MJ plant with those kinds of growth characteristics??


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

If its proper smoke..why would growth characteristics really matter?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The facewreck seedlings I got are some lanky ones *lol.. I hope they are not lanky thier whole life*





SketchyGrower said:


> If its proper smoke..*why would growth characteristics really matter?*



_^Seriously_???


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

no, I just type for fun... I say that because My OGxPurpleKush is a leggy lanky bitch.. Yet it's the best smoke I have had to date. So, growth characteristics I could care less about when compared with the fact it's absolute fire...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> no, I just type for fun... I say that because My OGxPurpleKush is a leggy lanky bitch.. Yet it's the best smoke I have had to date. So, growth characteristics I could care less about when compared with the fact it's absolute fire...


So what if you're growing indoors, especially in a cab or tent setup? Or if you're a commercial grower??


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm growing indoors 8ft ceilings . I Super crop,LST and top (early)to keep everything short and bushy...


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 14, 2012)

Paging Dr. Grinspoon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I mean It can grow tall but if tall I would like some fat buds.. I put 5 ght 8 in soil I'm going to put the facewrecks in our thread sketch cool


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I mean It can grow tall but if tall I would like some fat buds.. I put 5 ght 8 in soil I'm going to put the facewrecks in our thread sketch cool


cool. I'll most likely Drop some LPB,4Corners and UV-A in our thread as well.. still deciding on the other ones I want to run....


----------



## Medshed (Apr 14, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> So what if you're growing indoors, especially in a cab or tent setup? Or if you're a commercial grower??


FWIW, I grow indoors with only about 35 inches between the top of my pots and the hood. I just finished a Kali Mist that would have been at least 5 feet tall if I didn't train her. With proper training you can grow the most leggy, lanky plant in a short space. If the smoke is good, it's totally worth it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is somne pics of the facewreck seedlings


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 14, 2012)

good shit wbw!!!


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

Get some real dirt? 

Fuck? Use Coco Coir? I grow 1/2 lb plants in 3 gal?

Fuckin Coco Hempy's is the only way to grow,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Get some real dirt?
> 
> Fuck? Use Coco Coir? I grow 1/2 lb plants in 3 gal?
> 
> Fuckin Coco Hempy's is the only way to grow,


I'm using pro mix bx with myco... I also use coco too but my last batch was no good


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm using pro mix bx with myco... I also use coco too but my last batch was no good


There is no fuckin way Coco was bad?

The shit is idiot proof, PH at 5.6 to 5.9, I feed every time at 2.1 EC


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Some batches of coco are bunk. I've had friends get bad bags, plus there's all sorts of bugs in the bags. I never had fungus gnats until I used botanicare cocogro. My friend in Colorado got broad mites from canna coco, another friend around here got root aphids from bcuzz coco. My soil flowering room is bug free, my ebb and flow tables with coco in pots always has fungus gnats. Luckily they don't affect the plants too much in coco.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> There is no fuckin way Coco was bad?
> 
> The shit is idiot proof, PH at 5.6 to 5.9, I feed every time at 2.1 EC


You are on a roll tonight huh buddy?
The hydrofarm coco I bought was killing seedlings. I lost about 15-16 seedlings because of it. I switched to pro mix and I have 40 seedlings doing great..trust me it depends on the coco u get.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 15, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> So what if you're growing indoors, especially in a cab or tent setup? Or if you're a commercial grower??


I grow really stretchy, lanky plants in a small area indoors, so what? What I hate are really slow veggers with thick branches that are a bitch to flex and tie down.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too Capt stickyfingers. LOL. Check out this 6 foot tall Purps still in a 1 gallon bucket LOL.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 15, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Paging Dr. Grinspoon


Hehe, nice one CharlieBud! That has gotta be one of the most exotic strains for sure...







20+ weeks for a couple of bowls. _Yay!!_ The high effects are supposed to be the most zen-like ever of Sativas though.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 15, 2012)

nice.. please keep posting.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> my ebb and flow tables with coco in pots always has fungus gnats.


Fungus gnats are a real pain in the ass to deal with. I had them for a few days during my last grow. It starts with just one or two and then multiply exponentially after that. I got rid of them quickly by shortening my flood times down to two hours from three and not turning the heat on in the room where the cab resides. It was winter still and without the heat I could easily acheive 59~60 degrees F with around 50% humidity.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Some batches of coco are bunk. I've had friends get bad bags, plus there's all sorts of bugs in the bags. I never had fungus gnats until I used botanicare cocogro. My friend in Colorado got broad mites from canna coco, another friend around here got root aphids from bcuzz coco. My soil flowering room is bug free, my ebb and flow tables with coco in pots always has fungus gnats. Luckily they don't affect the plants too much in coco.


What soil do you use? I always had thrips and white flies in my roots.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

I use fox farm ocean forest. Been using it for 8 years, never have bugs from it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

You ever run happy frog RdMi? 

I was thinking of runing 1:1 happyFrog : ocean forest .....just never seem to remember to pick a bag up..


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Nah, I'm so used to this style, I rarely change anything. Cut with a little perlite or something else to take up a bit of space and I'm all set.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Some batches of coco are bunk. I've had friends get bad bags, plus there's all sorts of bugs in the bags. I never had fungus gnats until I used botanicare cocogro. My friend in Colorado got broad mites from canna coco, another friend around here got root aphids from bcuzz coco. My soil flowering room is bug free, my ebb and flow tables with coco in pots always has fungus gnats. Luckily they don't affect the plants too much in coco.


it is not the mediums . . . well at least in canna's case . . as canna comes though only a few ports and then is given to individual supply chain distrubuters . . . .between the big supply chain distributers and the consumer quality control issues happen with storage . .. .and they get infested, bugs like to eat too 

my store's canna coco and ro707 come clean and i have never had a issue at all . . . .. . its not the product but the half brained tards that have your medium before its sold to you

there was a huge issue with RO in cali, a while ago becuse some yahoo was storing it next to a dump . . . . . .eww

and it was getting infected

company representatives and corporate sales reps will have different supply chains and storage facilities and so on . .. . . based on the region . . .or territory . .. . .i thought


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 15, 2012)

"old blue"


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good Mrs. RD. I had a couple questions.

You guys by chance have any reps in Michigan? That Scott's OG and Doc's OG are calling my name. 

What does PMP Haze stand for? I was looking for it, but couldn't find anything. I'm betting on Piss my pants, lol.

And lastly, are there any of the Nevil's Wreck hybrids that finish in 8-10 weeks? I'm limited by numbers and gotta keep them moving in that time frame. 

Thanks for the look, and I'm looking forward to checking out some of your guys gear. -Bird


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

What a great guess. PMP does in fact stand for piss my pants! It's a funny story how the name came about too. I don't feel right telling it cause it's pretty personal. I'll leave it to moonshine or the mrs to tell the story if they want.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 15, 2012)

What a guess.. yep.. Piss My Pants.. 
The Og's will not be back around until mid June.. 

I'm going to say as for as Nevil's Wreck hybrids

any of the Ghost train haze
Karma Bitch
Trainwreck willie

would be your best bet.

Mrs. Rare Dankness

QUOTE=NightbirdX;7300375]Looks good Mrs. RD. I had a couple questions.

You guys by chance have any reps in Michigan? That Scott's OG and Doc's OG are calling my name. 

What does PMP Haze stand for? I was looking for it, but couldn't find anything. I'm betting on Piss my pants, lol.

And lastly, are there any of the Nevil's Wreck hybrids that finish in 8-10 weeks? I'm limited by numbers and gotta keep them moving in that time frame. 

Thanks for the look, and I'm looking forward to checking out some of your guys gear. -Bird[/QUOTE]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

Old blue looks amazing wish I could smell her


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Sketchy, where did you get the Starkillers? Are they still in testing phase? If so when will they be due for release? Thanks


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I use fox farm ocean forest. Been using it for 8 years, never have bugs from it.


I have to say, id watch the ph. Late in flower mine drops alot to 6, well 2-4weeks in, I see cal deficiency. Thought it wasnt enough calmag, but it was ph lockout. Im switching to roots organics. Fox farm has quality issues ever since he had to outsource, I read that anyway. 

Maybe try a side by side? If ur into that sort of thing.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Are you on the east coast or the west coast? In the Midwest we get the east coast blend. It seems to have way less issues than the west coast bags. I don't have any lockout issues in soil. I heard a lot of people say the west coast blend is way different now. But they also pay $5 less a bag.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

West coast FFOF has went to shit it has big chunks of bark and a ton of thorns, I just switched to Roots 707 after using FFOF for over 8 years and don't think I will be looking back. I also had bug problems that I believe was coming from the FFOF and have not had any trouble since switching. Rare D MI, do you know when the Starkillers will be released?


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI what have you had the pleasure of smoking from RD buddy???


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

The starkillers are still being tested. There are a few members here that are doing testing for them.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

I have smoked some finished RD gear grown by moonshine, and grown by other excellent Colorado growers. I have also smoked on a lot more of the moms he used, and grown a bunch of the clones used in his crosses.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh mad thanks man you got many personal fav's?? im loving the sound of LPB and PMP Haze..


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I grow really stretchy, lanky plants in a small area indoors, so what? What I hate are really slow veggers with thick branches that are a bitch to flex and tie down.


I feel you on that capt!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

My favorites so far have been the moonshine haze and the scott's OG. I loved scott's amnesia cut before I ever smoked the moonshine haze anyway. 67 day compact frosty hazey cut. The moonshine haze refines that flavor and kicks the potency up. The bubble hash and earwax from the msh is amazing.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Stop it man! your making me want a bong... the amnesia cut that scott has will he ever release that?? man 67 day haze faaaaaaaaark thats quick!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure, that will be up to him. The moonshine haze is the only strain it's used in. It's really hard to top such a great fast sativa. I know he grew out multiple packs to find that cut. I wanna say he said he bought like 5 packs and popped a pack every few years since he got them in '05.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 15, 2012)

Just grabbed my second pack of GTH1 and a pack of the OX. Gonna run the OX when it gets here.

That Moonshine Haze sounds tempting...


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

The gth #1 is also excellent smoke.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeh man 67 days is crazy crazy good for a satty amnesia is full satty yeh??


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Rare D MI in a nutshell whats the stone on moonshine like?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I grew a cut of it in the past that went 95 days...


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 15, 2012)

Very strong clear head high. Long lasting. Perfect smoke to start your day with and float through work.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

sounds like what i want something long lasting make the weekends fun too!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for answering me noob questions buddy...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 15, 2012)

I just popped another 20 Moonshine. I've been lucky, everything RD has been 100% germ rate. I can't wait to try it. Next week I get to pop my G.G.G Grape Stomper!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome man paper towel method?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Thanks for answering me noob questions buddy...


No problem man. That's why I signed up here, to help mrs RD with some of the customer support issues and questions about the genetics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Its nice to have the support around


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeh it is wbw... seeing all the b.s's been left behind.. its nice to know theres some decent heads on RIU!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got home from a friend's house. He has 10 501st OG, 9 moonshine haze and 8 ghost train #1 seedlings, should be on nodes 5-7 next week. I'll snap some pics and post them then..


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 16, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> What a guess.. yep.. Piss My Pants..
> The Og's will not be back around until mid June..
> 
> I'm going to say as for as Nevil's Wreck hybrids
> ...


Thank you for the prompt reply. I look forward to running some of your guys gear. You definitely have some interesting genetics that looks like it has fire running through its veins.  I am a good guesser I guess, lol. I'm sure I'm not alone in hopefully hearing the story of it soon, lol. Where did you guys find your males? Keep it green!  -Bird


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

rare d mi said:


> just got home from a friend's house. He has 10 501st og, 9 moonshine haze and 8 ghost train #1 seedlings, should be on nodes 5-7 next week. I'll snap some pics and post them then..



like!!**!*


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Could I get some clarification on the 501st OG, is it RD #1 X Skywalker or RD #1 X Skywalker OG? Both RD's website and the seed depot have it listed as Skywalker X RD #1 and there is a big difference between Skywalker and Skywalker OG


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 16, 2012)

Skywalker OG... Same with Karma Bitch and Star Killer.... Sorry, that was just me being lazy and missing the OG .. i'll fix it and some other info...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you Mrs. RD, when will the Starkillers be released?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 16, 2012)

lol you really want them don't you lilbsdad


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm actually going to be taking a trip to find a Skywalker OG cut but I have been unsuccessful twice (both were not the cut I was looking for, far from it for that matter). Is the cut they have in Colorado the same as the SoCal cut? Swerve was trying to tell me there are 10 different Sky OG cuts not counting the Colorado one but I don't believe a word he says. I am looking for the 3 fingered leaf one like Yoda


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 16, 2012)

I grabbed some Leia OG to do my Skywalker hunting. RD's crosses sound nice as well though.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Have the Leia and Karma Bitch but would really just like to get a good Skywalker OG cut. If not I will keep adding crosses to my list and I think 501st would be next or Starkiller but they are very similiar


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 16, 2012)

The Skywalker OG cut I have is strong with the force! It got root rot and I soaked it in a fungicide for 1/2 hour and it came back to life. It's two feet tall now and the only plant that I own, that has shiny maple syrup looking goo during veg on the leafs.

Can we get some pics of the Long's Peak blue? I know you have some if you entered it into the cup.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Are you on the east coast or the west coast? In the Midwest we get the east coast blend. It seems to have way less issues than the west coast bags. I don't have any lockout issues in soil. I heard a lot of people say the west coast blend is way different now. But they also pay $5 less a bag.


IM in the midwest as well, mississippi right through MN (they said that was the split). MY store never really knows which they get, but im done w fox farm. If you have to worry about which batch you get no good.

The ph drops, I see cal lockout first. I just figured it out, duh, check the runoff. always too low.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 16, 2012)

The Skywalker Og we have is 3 fingers and is from Cali. 
The Mr. says all OG's have that 3 figer trait in them somewhere, and he has only heard of about 6 different ones.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I find that true as every og I gee has those 3 finger leaves


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks again Mrs. RD, looking forward to those crosses. You might want to tell JB to change the description on the 501st over @ the seed depot too


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 16, 2012)

Longs Peak Blue..

Nug shots are almost done..
StarKiller is months away.. Need a few more rounds of testing and feedback.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 16, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> MY store never really knows which they get, but im done w fox farm.


Let me guess... Midwest Supplies?

That place has got A LOT of stuff, but MOST of their staff don't know shit about anything. There are one or two knowledgeable and very helpful personnel working there though...

But living in the Twin Cities has its advantages. I'm in very close proximity to FOUR hydro stores, lol!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 16, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Let me guess... Midwest Supplies?
> 
> That place has got A LOT of stuff, but MOST of their staff don't know shit about anything. There are one or two knowledgeable and very helpful personnel working there though...
> 
> But living in the Twin Cities has its advantages. I'm in very close proximity to FOUR hydro stores, lol!


no not there. eco. The guy said that FF uses a base mix, and the adding happens in alot of different places,"more local than you think". whatever that means. I returned a bag of ffof and got 2 bags roots organic.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 16, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> no not there. eco. *The guy said that FF uses a base mix, and the adding happens in alot of different places,"more local than you think". whatever that means.* I returned a bag of ffof and got 2 bags roots organic.


That's messed up! The next time I'm at one of the LHS' I'm gonna be checking the bags for weird creases and shit.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Longs Peak Blue..View attachment 2124887
> 
> Nug shots are almost done..
> StarKiller is months away.. Need a few more rounds of testing and feedback.


Now that looks sexy! Next payday I'm all over that!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Mrs.D thanks for posting picks of LPB! Looks like an intense yielding strain for sure... Any chance we can get some info on PurpleSwish? Info or pics would be great


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 19, 2012)

New packaging is starting to be out. We decided to go old school. Logo sticker, info and heat sealed baggie. Easier for the seed banks to deal with.


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 19, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> New packaging is starting to be out. We decided to go old school. Logo sticker, info and heat sealed baggie. Easier for the seed banks to deal with.


Nice one, thanks! Can't wait for the new drops. Hope I can get a bag of Doc's OG >.<


----------



## citifield (Apr 19, 2012)

my ghost train haze #1 just came in 2 packs can't wait to find the keeper.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 19, 2012)

Have any pics of the new packaging?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

RB Day 18





Day 9


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

nice pics? what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> nice pics? what kind of camera are you using?



I love my camera but it takes a bit of time to get down taking good shots shakey handed people i would not recommend this camera unless your going to use a tripod


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

hey thanks for the quick reply. 
i was going to buy one of them, looks somewhat similar to that, but when i did some research about camera's all the reviews hinted towards cannon. needless to say i went with cannon, but felt i've could of got something better.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

All cameras have a bit of a learning curve once you figure out what lighting and backgrounds bring out the best in your pictures you will be set. I still dont utilize pulling my plants out and putting them infront of a black or white sheet and taking good pics


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

oh okay. i leave mines on auto and pray for good shots. im not that camera savvy so i tend to let it work itself out and take a bunch of shots just to keep one maybe two.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> oh okay. i leave mines on auto and pray for good shots. im not that camera savvy so i tend to let it work itself out and take a bunch of shots just to keep one maybe two.


Yea that works you should really try out playing with Close Up mode or it might be called Macro my auto mode tends to take VERY SHITTY shots


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

definitely will give it a try. before i do i am going to have to go through the manual.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> definitely will give it a try. before i do i am going to have to go through the manual.


This helped me take better pics. ISO settings are really good to know about.

[video=youtube;WCc-md5PZE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCc-md5PZE8&amp;list=FLchFM6wXty2IJXA9SiTVN4w&amp;index=2&amp;feat ure=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;BqH1bXtbYuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqH1bXtbYuo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 21, 2012)

I love my nikon coolpix p100. Takes sick pictures. The trick is to use scene mode and set it for which environment you're in. I'll use it to capture some rare dankness soon..


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I love my nikon coolpix p100. Takes sick pictures. The trick is to use scene mode and set it for which environment you're in. I'll use it to capture some rare dankness soon..


Nice we have the same camera  Ive never used Scene mode i always use Close up with Macro on but i will give that a try soon


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

hey guys thanks for the solid advice. thanks. i am definitely taking all into account, for a minute i was thinking all $300 i spent for my camera was in vain.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 21, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Nice we have the same camera  Ive never used Scene mode i always use Close up with Macro on but i will give that a try soon


In scene mode it gives you a close up macro option too, but it focuses better. I always had a hard time getting good macro shots with it using the auto mode with the macro option.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hey guys thanks for the solid advice. thanks. i am definitely taking all into account, for a minute i was thinking all $300 i spent for my camera was in vain.


Yea just play with different things you will find what works best for your camera. Good luck cant wait to see some good shots come from your garden f2d



Rare D MI said:


> In scene mode it gives you a close up macro option too, but it focuses better. I always had a hard time getting good macro shots with it using the auto mode with the macro option.


Yea thanks for the info i cant wait to try this baby in scene mode macro AUTO MODE SUCKS ASS ON THESE!!!!!!! I remember when i first bought this camera i almost through it because it wouldnt focus lol. Gladly i took some time and got to know my camera a little better but apparently not good enough i love learning new shit


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 22, 2012)

here's one of my best pics. like i said i only used the auto feature, take about 30 shots and just pick the one i feel looks the best.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pic is still a little fuzzy but the bud looks dank as heck


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> here's one of my best pics. like i said i only used the auto feature, take about 30 shots and just pick the one i feel looks the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plant looks good, pic quality looks poor 
no offence


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 22, 2012)

none taking and your are right about pic quality, thanks for ur honesty. i am going to try to tweak my camera for better and clearer shots


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 24, 2012)

just wanted to dropa few pics to illustrate the capabilities of the nikon p100. these were taken in macro mode. i then zoomed in to the selected spots and cropped the pics. 10.2 megapixels makes for some clear pics! the flower pics are of a new keeper I found in some oops seeds. Strawberry Ghost. Ghost OG x Strawberry Bubble ( KK Strawberry Cough clone x Blue Bubble(sour bubble x blueberry) ) 











and some sour diesel earwax i made recently. tested at 60.3% thc 3.7% cbd


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 24, 2012)

That looks insane man!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 24, 2012)

just a reminder the package is now a zip bag. Easier for the seed banks.

Also.. Thanks for those supporting us at the cup... Win some.. lose some.. We will come out ball to the walls next time.
But congrats to River Rocks....


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> just a reminder the package is now a zip bag. Easier for the seed banks.
> 
> Also.. Thanks for those supporting us at the cup... Win some.. lose some.. We will come out ball to the walls next time.
> But congrats to River Rocks....


Yes River Rock is doing big things. It was good to see you and scott even though it wasnt long. Best of luck with everything thats going on. Cant wait to do it again its always so much damn fun when so many smokers are together.
AND I FORGOT TO BUY A RD HOODIE  O well ill get one at River Rocks soon



Rare D MI said:


> just wanted to dropa few pics to illustrate the capabilities of the nikon p100. these were taken in macro mode. i then zoomed in to the selected spots and cropped the pics. 10.2 megapixels makes for some clear pics! the flower pics are of a new keeper I found in some oops seeds. Strawberry Ghost. Ghost OG x Strawberry Bubble ( KK Strawberry Cough clone x Blue Bubble(sour bubble x blueberry) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice flixs


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 24, 2012)

Rare D Mi sick pics. is that a professional camera with the lens?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks hotsauce. And nope. Not a pro camera. It's a nikon p100. 10.3 megapixel. 26x digital zoom. 1080p HD video. Got it for like $350 on eBay. Sells for $399 at best buy. Those pictures are a result of the high resolution of the camera. I shot in macro mode and then zoomed in to a nice looking spot in focus and cropped it. 

It's all politics in these cups. We know that now. Moonshine can't slip under the radar and win on his home turf. Everyone knows where he was entering through and what his nugs look like. I told him the other night after I heard the results that he'd be a lock to win here in Detroit at this year's cup. But then again, I don't know if I want that tough competition


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 25, 2012)

new moon the other night, so figured i would pop some seeds...
















and here's my personal stash so far of RD seeds i plan to run in the near future...


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## skuba (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a typo on your packs!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you look on TGA's website you can immediately see 4 typos... (and that's after he fixed like 6 of them)
Who cares really...

To fix that typo, it would cost mad$$$...
Plus i think those packs aren't even used anymore....

Orgin ---> Origin


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> just a reminder the package is now a zip bag. Easier for the seed banks.



I'm not sure that should be your customer's concern, rather then receiving intact seeds that have been kept in appropriate environmental conditions. The choice of packaging form breeders goes a long ways towards making that happen. Versus say packaging your product like an Attitude freebie.

IMO Medical Marijuana Seeds has the best packaging out there that I have seen. They appear committed to the delivery of their genetics in a secure, controlled, and professional manner.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

What is that inside the capsule, silica beads and what else?


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What is that inside the capsule, silica beads and what else?


A Foam spacer. Its the shock dampening in the vial, but permits air to pass to the beads.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Just did a quick google translate and I believe its polyethylene foam. Did a quick google on polyethylene foam and found this



> Because of the closed cell, light-weight nature of polyethylene foam it is a very natural choice for the aerospace industry. Polyethylene foam offers superior resistance to vibration, compression, and moisture. It also has excellent resistance against UV and ozone and maintains its physical properties at both high and low temperatures. One of the most likely places to find closed cell foam in an aircraft would be sandwiched between bulkheads. It offers thermal insulation because of the foam's closed cell construction, as well as sound dampening from the surrounding noise of the aircraft.


I know Bodhi puts his seeds in baggies, so to each their own. I did like the capsules rd seeds came in. Personally I would rather have the capsule with a label on it and no extra packaging then a baggie.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 25, 2012)

good lord.. i'll take a pic...


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol. Its always something


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol. Its always something


Would you prefer less customer feedback? This kind of post is what sets off the RD haters, and they really don't need any prodding.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Good lord and lol at both of you tripping over our conversation. Get over yourselves


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 25, 2012)

wha?

calm down people.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 25, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Would you prefer less customer feedback? This kind of post is what sets off the RD haters, and they really don't need any prodding.


They are trying to save themselves, and in turn customers money by changing the package. It also helps the seed banks because a large percentage of people prefer stealth shipping, so then the fancy packing is just $ going out the window. So half the people are going to be happy about the change (cheaper beans, easier to store and conceal, easier to repackage stealth) and some are going to be pissed and complain about any change no matter what it is... 

So that is why I said it's always something. Because you can't please everybody. RD is a VERY small company still. You can count the people that officially work for them on one hand. So take that into account and the amount of people from all over the world and every other site calling, emailing, PMing, and posting questions and criticism in open forums that the few people have to deal with. All while having families and trying to build a brand new company's reputation.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> They are trying to save themselves, and in turn customers money by changing the package. It also helps the seed banks because a large percentage of people prefer stealth shipping, so then the fancy packing is just $ going out the window. So half the people are going to be happy about the change (cheaper beans, easier to store and conceal, easier to repackage stealth) and some are going to be pissed and complain about any change no matter what it is...
> 
> So that is why I said it's always something. Because you can't please everybody. RD is a VERY small company still. You can count the people that officially work for them on one hand. So take that into account and the amount of people from all over the world and every other site calling, emailing, PMing, and posting questions and criticism in open forums that the few people have to deal with. All while having families and trying to build a brand new company's reputation.


All I said was don't compromise on packaging. Most industries understand this. In fact in many industries packaging is a huge % of total product cost. In any case, not many $100 items come in ziplocs, but whatever. Saving expense and maximizing profits? Awesome, you now have this customer's feedback into your planned execution. Try not to cry too hard about getting it, its only the tip anyway.


P.S. I was "defending" them on here well before you showed up guns ablaze yourself.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you not understand that the seeds will no longer cost $100? Which is one of the things that people have been here bitching about mostly. Like I said. You can't please everyone. The people who want cheaper seeds will be happy and the people that want better packaging will be upset. Who is more important to please? Everyone is a customer. Just grow the seeds out and don't worry about how they get to you. If you think they are too expensive, don't buy them, or find them somewhere else than a seedbank online that charges a huge premium. I know how much the seed banks pay for RD seeds, trust me they are making way more money off of you than any of the breeders supplying the stock.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think anyone has ever complained about Bodhi selling his seeds for $70 for 11 that are in a small ziplock baggie... and he is pretty highly spoke of from the people I know that run his gear.. packaging while (nice to look at) is little concern when,alphakronik,Bodhi,Sannie,and probably a number of other respected breeders already ship in ziplock baggies.


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't care about packaging or price. I just want my Doc's OG when they drop.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 25, 2012)

The 4 Starkiller and 4 Karma Bitch have come to life need to get a few others going just undecided on the last 4 seeds will be... I do love the Red'ish tint on some of the seeds tho..


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Well when we're talking about packaging I'm strictly referring to the use of a capsule. Not the printout with all the strain info and the other bs. I do not care at all for any of that stuff, as all it does is raise the price up of seeds. Capsules aren't expensive and provide protection to the seeds while they're in the mail. But if I want someone's seeds I will buy them regardless of packaging, capsule, or baggie. It's about the genetics which is why I bought the RD strains I have gotten so far. The convo about the foam was only conjecture and not trying to say how rd should distribute their beans.

back to rd now


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Do you not understand that the seeds will no longer cost $100? Which is one of the things that people have been here bitching about mostly. Like I said. You can't please everyone. The people who want cheaper seeds will be happy and the people that want better packaging will be upset. Who is more important to please? Everyone is a customer. Just grow the seeds out and don't worry about how they get to you. If you think they are too expensive, don't buy them, or find them somewhere else than a seedbank online that charges a huge premium. I know how much the seed banks pay for RD seeds, trust me they are making way more money off of you than any of the breeders supplying the stock.



When was the last time you heard a company telling you they are saving you money by using less protective packaging that's easier for their distributors? That's just not what the customer cares about. Customer also doesn't care about your distributor profit arrangement. Customers in general want a quality product with good information and support for the lowest price. 

Its harder and harder to stand up for you guys with every customer disrespecting post made in the RD name. Cannabis is not magic with special rules of physics and agriculture OR product management. If you expect to operate in the legalized cannabis market, its time to think like a legalized mainstream business with all of its concerns and aspects.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Which is one of the things that people have been here bitching about mostly. Like I said. You can't please everyone.


Actually people (potential customers) were "bitching" about the lack of product information, references, and the horrible way they were being addressed by the owner. I think any mention of cost was just a poke in the eye.

Again, I wasn't one of those people. I was one of the supportive ones trying their genetics while they established themselves online. In fact, I had a nice PM exchange with Mrs.D. This was all before you showed up to the party with your bad self.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry I showed up and ruined your party. I'm not gonna apologize for my personality. I signed up here to help my friends deal with some of the questions and such coming up on this site. They are very busy, family people. They don't have the kind of time to come answer everything. Mrs RD isn't a grower either, so she can't necessarily answer all questions in a quick fashion if it's something she has to ask moonshine about. So that is why I am here. I am a grower that is friends with them and I help them out any way I can. If you meet me, you'll realize I act like this because I'm confident and know what I'm talking about. Same reason you guys probably didn't like moonshine when he was posting here. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Sorry I showed up and ruined your party. I'm not gonna apologize for my personality. I signed up here to help my friends deal with some of the questions and such coming up on this site. They are very busy, family people. They don't have the kind of time to come answer everything. Mrs RD isn't a grower either, so she can't necessarily answer all questions in a quick fashion if it's something she has to ask moonshine about. So that is why I am here. I am a grower that is friends with them and I help them out any way I can. If you meet me, you'll realize I act like this because I'm confident and know what I'm talking about. Same reason you guys probably didn't like moonshine when he was posting here. Haters gonna hate.


I can grow just as good as you and moonshine, you're not fucking god.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 25, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Sorry I showed up and ruined your party. I'm not gonna apologize for my personality. I signed up here to help my friends deal with some of the questions and such coming up on this site. They are very busy, family people. They don't have the kind of time to come answer everything. Mrs RD isn't a grower either, so she can't necessarily answer all questions in a quick fashion if it's something she has to ask moonshine about. So that is why I am here. I am a grower that is friends with them and I help them out any way I can. If you meet me, you'll realize I act like this because I'm confident and know what I'm talking about. Same reason you guys probably didn't like moonshine when he was posting here. Haters gonna hate.


Actually, I for one loved him being here. I do understand how it wasn't great for either him or he company. But, I got nothing but respect for the man, he never touched me in the bad place. Skunk On!


----------



## little butch (Apr 25, 2012)

What's with all the "did not...did too", testosterone bloated, little girl, bullshit, pissing contests??? You
young bucks have more testosterone than sense. Most of us are here for educational give and take. Some of us,
(the real patients), actually consider the valuable information contained herein important to their health. Therefore, I would like to kindly and humbly request that you bickerers TAKE YOUR CHILDISH, BULLSHIT, GANJA GOD EGO TO ANOTHER SITE. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not god, nor can I grow as good as moonshine, and I doubt you can either. I have never seen such fine herb produced on a large scale.... His herb did beat every other breeder's personally grown herb in Amsterdam in November. Growing the winning batch of sativa, in the land of sativa growers is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 26, 2012)

Well u need better testers for pics cause all my plants look literally flawless


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 26, 2012)

Recieved my order. Packaging was fine either way. with or without the card the beans where protected.

Gonna start 20 karma bitches 10 face-off afghans. 10 of the KB will be finished by a lady grower I kno. The rest will hav to struggle along with me. I grow in hydro predominantly. I am playin with coco now so they will probally be in some bastard of a hybrid system.

Great pics RD MI.. Just love that shot of the sugar with the back lite.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Sorry I showed up and ruined your party. I'm not gonna apologize for my personality. I Same reason you guys probably didn't like moonshine when he was posting here. Haters gonna hate.


Some dont like moonshine for coming off like a ass.. Myself included. Alot of people here can grow there ass off.. Haters gonna hate. Lmao.. If I were you just let it fly no need to start n stir more shit..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 26, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> *Its harder and harder to stand up for you guys with every customer disrespecting post made in the RD name.* Cannabis is not magic with special rules of physics and agriculture OR product management. If you expect to operate in the legalized cannabis market, its time to think like a legalized mainstream business with all of its concerns and aspects.


I for one am still waiting on all of these promised "flash drive full" of grow pics from the RD camp. I believe it's been over a month now...

Anyways, there's simply just way too much gear out there available from a plethora of underrated yet humble seed producers for me to continue on with this bandwagon.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

My name says it all... I kill plants


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> My name says it all... I kill plants


Too bad we can't get the gubment to pay us for the ones we kill off. At their estimated street value of course.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

Gobment took my BAaByy!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

Where is the like button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


little butch said:


> what's with all the "did not...did too", testosterone bloated, little girl, bullshit, pissing contests??? You
> young bucks have more testosterone than sense. Most of us are here for educational give and take. Some of us,
> (the real patients), actually consider the valuable information contained herein important to their health. Therefore, i would like to kindly and humbly request that you bickerers take your childish, bullshit, ganja god ego to another site. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually I'm still putting pics on the drive. My husband is a very disorganized man. Plus I have a full time job, i'm a full time mom and I try to help RD.
But I think you may be better off just waiting until you can see with you own eyes independent grow reports. 
No disrespect at all, but nothing i do or Rd does will make you happy. As you stated there is a TON of great gear out there and I hope you find something you like. Be it RD, Cali, DNA, or any of the other good companies. 



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I for one am still waiting on all of these promised "flash drive full" of grow pics from the RD camp. I believe it's been over a month now...
> 
> Anyways, there's simply just way too much gear out there available from a plethora of underrated yet humble seed producers for me to continue on with this bandwagon.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> nothing i do or Rd does will make you happy.


No, the pics you just posted did. Thank you for those, it is appreciated!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

i'm trying.. but it's take 15 f***** minutes to upload sometimes.



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> No, the pics you just posted did. Thank you for those, it is appreciated!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> i'm trying.. but it's take 15 f***** minutes to upload sometimes.


I feel your pain. Unfortunately Comcast is the sole internet provider in my area (monopoly anyone?) and the connection benchmarked at a whopping 3 MB/sec!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Masato (Apr 26, 2012)

some jaw dropping pics =p i likey... i got a pack of karmas... and recieved my seed depot order woot woot! happy duude here


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2012)

THAT HILLBILLY LOOKS AMAZING! 

Thanks for the pics


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 26, 2012)

hillbilly was my back up if they ran out of ox or rare darkness before i got my order in, that looks great! but i'm happy with my order if it ever arrives


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs. Dankness,

What ever happened to Scott's Blue? i remember Tim from john doe radio and some others talking about it, has it become the long peak blue?


----------



## organicflames (Apr 26, 2012)

I recently popped half a pack of beach bum hazes, can anyone offer me a little info on what to expect? Maybe a few picks from the RDCrew? Any info on feeding, training, strain particulars, whatever, etc. I'm not to into the drama, figured I'd give RD a shot. The HP 13 cross sounded nice when paired w tw and oneof my faves the nev. I'm a big haze fan, so let's see. I'll post some pix soon.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

It fruity.. of course.. We've seen a really haze flav pheno. But mostly that HP comes thrue. and she's a lil strechy. Nice bud structur.
Has a medium/high yied. 
As for as feeding... what are you running.

There is some info on the web-site under FAQ.


organicflames said:


> I recently popped half a pack of beach bum hazes, can anyone offer me a little info on what to expect? Maybe a few picks from the R? Any info on feeding, training, strain particulars, whatever, etc. I'm not to into the drama, figured I'd give RD a shot. The HP 13 cross sounded nice when paired w tw and oneof my faves the nev. I'm a big haze fan, so let's see. I'll post some pix soon.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

Scotts Blue ..It's still here.. No it's not the Longs Peaks. I really love that strain.. YUM.. Blueberries.


----------



## organicflames (Apr 26, 2012)

I typically run amended organic soil w teas, but I run synthetic and passive hydro too to test new and interesting products/methods I was gonna kick em organic, I usually get the most proper flavs that way. I was gonna tackle em in the way I would other 10-12 wk satty doms, low n steady, unless suggested otherwise by someone w experience with these, I just picked out a male (the real stinker, too). So I'm hoping the rest will be ladies. May keep the boy tof2


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Scotts Blue ..It's still here.. No it's not the Longs Peaks. I really love that strain.. YUM.. Blueberries.


Scott's blue is a great strain. It's the closest I've seen to my Detroit blueberry cut that my team has had out here for 11 years. Mine is skunky blueberry taste and smell, scott's is a very sweet sugary blueberry. His is more sativa Dom in the high. Excellent smoke. Keep posting those great pics! I've got a couple of friend's that I gave hillbilly armor packs too, they will be pumped to see those thick bubba looking nuggets.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

mouth watering sensation! and that last pic looks like


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 2140675


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm not god, nor can I grow as good as moonshine, and I doubt you can either. I have never seen such fine herb produced on a large scale.... His herb did beat every other breeder's personally grown herb in Amsterdam in November. Growing the winning batch of sativa, in the land of sativa growers is quite an accomplishment.


dude your too funny. "His herb did beat every other breeder's personally grown herb in Amsterdam in November" that's the best you got to offer? what about the last competition? here's a link with an article with wiz and snoop experience at the last high times cup https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=235033. you'll be surprise what they say in the least. Rd wins at high times and loses at home and the first thing you say when he loses is they're hating and it's rigged, so i guess the ht win was rigged and the other breeders was hated on as well, am i right? 
as far as him being the best grower, have you smoked everyone's bud to back up your statement? last time i heard alien had the best buds, so they say. 
what's even funnier is there's other threads (pre dating the ones here) on other sites asking the same questions the people here at riu are asking, but no one else answering them there they way the get answered here, no respect for riu. i've seen the threads and not once did he talk the shit he does here over at another well respected place with a whole heap of top notch growers. i wonder why? i know why, even though the few people that heard of him thought he wasn't anything special and rd didn't receive the warm welcome there that was received here. maybe you should go over there and lend a helping hand to spread the good word and get them sales up instead of talking a whole lot of nothing to people who already purchase rd gear. don't you think that would be more beneficial to the cause instead? im pretty sure after visiting the site you wouldn't talk the shit here over there. there's too much proving over there to just come there and state a lot of opinions like the ones that's stated here. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Some dont like moonshine for coming off like a ass.. Myself included. Alot of people here can grow there ass off.. Haters gonna hate. Lmao.. If I were you just let it fly no need to start n stir more shit..


i definitely agree, probably not as much as some sites but they're definitely here. here's one for an ex. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/499906-larry-og-vs-tahoe-og.html


JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I for one am still waiting on all of these promised "flash drive full" of grow pics from the RD camp. I believe it's been over a month now...
> 
> 
> Anyways, there's simply just way too much gear out there available from a plethora of underrated yet humble seed producers for me to continue on with this bandwagon.


i feel you but to be on the fair side a lot of them aren't available as rd. for example, if you want rascal or jj gear you can only get it at one or two places. what makes it even worst if the preferred customers jump on them before they're release you are shit out of luck. i think once the grow logs get out to the masses everyone will be satisfied to some degree and give rd some slack. 




Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Actually I'm still putting pics on the drive. My husband is a very disorganized man. Plus I have a full time job, i'm a full time mom and I try to help RD.
> But I think you may be better off just waiting until you can see with you own eyes independent grow reports.
> No disrespect at all, but nothing i do or Rd does will make you happy. As you stated there is a TON of great gear out there and I hope you find something you like. Be it RD, Cali, DNA, or any of the other good companies.


congrats to you Mrs RD your holding it down the best you can and we appreciate that fact alone. thanks for the pics, i am pretty sure you made a lot of people here happy by getting them up. thanks


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 27, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> congrats to you Mrs RD your holding it down the best you can and we appreciate that fact alone.


Absolutely true. Mrs. RD is doing a stellar job in the customer service department. I've been in her shoes before and she's really doing a fine job (I can still remember the time I got a little tipsy with a coworker on my lunch break and shortly thereafter made an obese black woman cry in line for trying to return a Slurpee, lol).


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. RD do you know if Abusive Afghan will be carried by attitude or theseeddepot? I would really like that one.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 27, 2012)

Not anytime soon. It wasn't remade the last 2x... And no I don't know why... I believe global has it in the works.





TheChosen said:


> Mrs. RD do you know if Abusive Afghan will be carried by attitude or theseeddepot? I would really like that one.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

on my radar are 
Bubba's Trainwreck Haze #1 
HillBilly Armor
Afghan Blue
The OX
MOONSHINE HAZE
GOATWRECK HAZE


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. At least there are the OG in June to look forward to. Those pics of Scotts OG look dank.

Sketchy I grabbed a pack of the OX while they were available at tsd, gonna be popping them or some firestarters next round. Keep you posted.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> on my radar are
> Bubba's Trainwreck Haze #1
> HillBilly Armor
> Afghan Blue
> ...


YESS My List is still a little long  but i will get everything on my list eventually
Facewreck Haze
GTH2
Goatwreck Haze
Tangerine TW Haze
Somalian Taxi Ride
Purple Haze1
Bubba TW Haze
DOCS OG
Venom Og and 501
not much into indicas but see a few i wanna check out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Shit I'm not that much into sativas for the long flower but I'm makin my way into it. Got a couple thanks to rd running now.. My tower is crashed so I'm posting thru my iPhone but I'll get one soon and post these facewrecks!


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 27, 2012)

They Are Here! No Freebies with my order from the seed depot this time, but i can't complain i got a buy two get one free deal on Rare Dankness Indica seeds as soon as they hit the market!

I got three tasty choice to grow soon:

Rare Darkness: Grape Ape X Rare Dankness #1 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA/RareDarkness.htm

Pineapple Hash Plant: HP13 x Afghani #1 IBL 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA...eHashPlant.htm

The OX: Bubba Kush X Stone Mtn 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA/TheOX.htm


----------



## LostnFound02 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Is rare dankness #1 a sativia or indica?
also for the skywalker you guys use is it the indica or sativia dominate? I know there are 2 different kinds of skywalker out there
the company you have here in cali is there a local pick up in LA? also if you dont please direct me to where they will ship to LA. *


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 29, 2012)

There is so much confusion over the Skywalker strain because there are two of them and they are completely different.The Skywalker OG is Indica dominate five leaf and a clone only that came from Dutch Passion seeds. It's considered the knockoff. The sativa dominate Skywalker is just Skywalker and it's three leafed and a clone only strain. It's much harder and next to impossible to find. I'm not sure the lineage on the sativa Skywalker. I prefer the sativa Skywalker, it's stronger and longer lasting.

http://www.kindreviews.com/11/skywalker-og-alternative-wellness-center/ Here's the knockoff Skywalker OG. It tested at 18%. The sativa Skywalker feels closer to strains that are around 25%.








Skywalker OG Indica







Skywalker Sativa


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2012)

I think the names are twisted.. The skywalker comes from Dutch passion which is the knockoff and skywalker og is the more sativa 3-fingered satty looking og.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> There is so much confusion over the Skywalker strain because there are two of them and they are completely different.The Skywalker OG is Indica dominate five leaf and a clone only that came from Dutch Passion seeds. It's considered the knockoff. The sativa dominate Skywalker is just Skywalker and it's three leafed and a clone only strain. It's much harder and next to impossible to find. I'm not sure the lineage on the sativa Skywalker. I prefer the sativa Skywalker, it's stronger and longer lasting.
> 
> http://www.kindreviews.com/11/skywalker-og-alternative-wellness-center/ Here's the knockoff Skywalker OG. It tested at 18%. The sativa Skywalker feels closer to strains that are around 25%.
> 
> ...


Umm, no. The 'Skywalker OG' or 'Sativa OG' is a clone only "owned" by Luke Skywalker and is extremely sativa dominant. 'Skywalker' is an Indica dominant unexciting strain in seed form from Dutch Passion. There are also a number of other "skywalker" and "skywalker og" strains around that confuse the issue.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think the names are twisted.. The skywalker comes from Dutch passion which is the knockoff and skywalker og is the more sativa 3-fingered satty looking og.


My bad. Yes, this is correct. There are two Skywalker strains that I have run across in Los Angeles. I'm sure there are more and now that RP has come out with a seed version, there are going to be more Skywalker's. There is also more than one story as to who bred it.
I have both of these cuts and also a rare BlueSky 7 cut that is Blue Dream and Skywalker OG. The Sativa Skywalker is the better version.


----------



## LostnFound02 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea, I am referring to the skywlker OG sativa strain. Just wonder which skywalker OG was used for your crosses..

Thanks,
Lost


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, the 3 leafed SW og. is what is used. A clone only version.


----------



## CharlieBud (Apr 30, 2012)

LostnFound02 said:


> Yea, I am referring to the skywlker OG sativa strain. Just wonder which skywalker OG was used for your crosses..
> 
> Thanks,
> Lost


There can be only one!

lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

wish someone would name a strain after my man Han solo .... skywalker was a cry baby anyways


----------



## PrezDickie (May 1, 2012)

just need an extra hairy variety with some brownish pistils to name after Chewy


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

OBI-OG.... huh huh  lol


----------



## LostnFound02 (May 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> OBI-OG.... huh huh  lol


lol, it sounds like a killer already


----------



## Hotsause (May 1, 2012)

Hmmm I might have to cross one of these Star Killers With a Bubba Kush x Corleone Kush  But i have to wait sigh




I think that could make a leathal cross


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 2, 2012)

From the Incredibowl guys.. this was his first try.. Not too bad!


----------



## Buck123 (May 2, 2012)

looks nuts!


----------



## blissfest (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone have info on 4-Corners, like stretch, pheno's to look for, ect?

They say they tested two different females on test grows that came in at 25%? What does that pheno look and grow like?


----------



## ChemWreck (May 4, 2012)

Can you tell me more about your Chemwreck strain. I'm Growing it and currently 3 weeks in flower. Wondering if u could add some information regarding this cross because all I can find is the chemwreck kush which I know this isn't. I received a 10 pack at the cup in LA and had 100% germ rate, but only flowered this one. Thanks Ms. RD


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 4, 2012)

I'm growing Moonshine haze and GTH#8. Out of 20 Moonshine Haze the phenos are all over the place. One Moonshine haze grew with two tops without topping.


----------



## blissfest (May 4, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm growing Moonshine haze and GTH#8. Out of 20 Moonshine Haze the phenos are all over the place. One Moonshine haze grew with two tops without topping.


Im doing 3 GTH #2, 3 weeks in flower, and the fuckers are almost to my 8' ceiling. 

Real stretchy bitches, gonna have two tie em down, LOL!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 5, 2012)

How long did you veg them for? 8' two weeks into flower damn post some pics!


----------



## nattybongo (May 5, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im doing 3 GTH #2, 3 weeks in flower, and the fuckers are almost to my 8' ceiling.
> 
> Real stretchy bitches, gonna have two tie em down, LOL!


That's insane. But yeah how long did you veg for?


----------



## nattybongo (May 5, 2012)

Why isn't RD on seedfinder? I love that site.


----------



## blissfest (May 5, 2012)

Not sure on veg time, they at least doubled in size though after flip. The real story will see how they yield.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 7, 2012)

Chemdawg B (Sista Chem) X Nevils Wreck.... has a medium yield.. She's is stretchy and On the Hazy side.





ChemWreck said:


> Can you tell me more about your Chemwreck strain. I'm Growing it and currently 3 weeks in flower. Wondering if u could add some information regarding this cross because all I can find is the chemwreck kush which I know this isn't. I received a 10 pack at the cup in LA and had 100% germ rate, but only flowered this one. Thanks Ms. RD


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2012)

Never heard of this company??


----------



## Rare D MI (May 7, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> Never heard of this company??


I never heard of sannie, whoever that is, Until I came on RIU. So I'm not surprised you've never heard of RD. Somehow these companies start in small separate markets and there's no crossing between them. Kind of baffling, but I guess it's just a clue as to the actual scope of this industry.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 8, 2012)

RD Ghost Train Haze tested the highest. GTH #2 I bet? I love the music! It makes me want to rock out in a weird way!



[youtube]uI41d-bDjWk[/youtube]


----------



## Amsterdank (May 8, 2012)

I grew a pack of GTH haze dont know wich # i got a pack during the HTCC in Amsterdam last year
bit unstable though 6 seeds 6 pheno's 2 where really good one of m bit sour kushie flavoured,the other was a bit like Amnesia,Lemon Haze
i still got a pack of Facewreck seeds i ll try those in a couple weeks


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 8, 2012)

Been waitin on that docs og for a while on attitude, still out


----------



## jesburger (May 8, 2012)

Amsterdank, please change your avatar... fuck it's creeping me out


----------



## Rare D MI (May 8, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> RD Ghost Train Haze tested the highest. GTH #2 I bet? I love the music! It makes me want to rock out in a weird way!
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]uI41d-bDjWk[/youtube]


it was actually the GTH #1 that tested at 25.49% at the Denver High Times medical cup in 2011. The piece on the cover of the may 2012 high times issue was grown by scott himself. As was the sample that tested that high last year.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 8, 2012)

BigeoffTidwell said:


> Been waitin on that docs og for a while on attitude, still out


again, all OGs will be out of stock everywhere until the middle of June.


----------



## gladstoned (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone compare Longs Peak Blue and Underground Originals Blues.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 9, 2012)

I'm going to order Long's Peak Blue and GTH#2 today. I'll have the GTH#2 tested by Strainlabs if no one posts results in a few months. 25.49% is surprising considering the GTH#2 is posted as having more of a kick.

I would love if RD made a Hell'sAngel OG X Old Blue cross. That would be a sick yield!


----------



## rocknratm (May 10, 2012)

when they say THC.I think they mean total Cannabanoids. could be wrong tho.


----------



## rocknratm (May 10, 2012)

or there is very little of the others, cbd, cbn, ect. Id rather have a total and a breakdown, especially for dispensaries of medical.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 10, 2012)

No. They break it down by THC, CBD,CBN. they are not added together.
Example: http://www.straingeniuslabs.com/strain/9450


----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

Glad moonshine got his warehouse thread opened back up at icmag.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 10, 2012)

Where can I get that colorado diesel that stuff looks dank an attitude dont have it


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 11, 2012)

The seed depot has it but they are out of stock right now  They are way better than The Shittitude. https://www.theseeddepot.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=154


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

I love attitude to be honest.. my orders don't come to me taped together and in ripped or repackaged packets... I for one will never use TSD again. 


what the fuck kind of order comes like this from TSD?


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

damn for sure, sucks bro. They'll never get my time or money. Thanks for the heads up, sucks that you had to get it like that though.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 11, 2012)

Damn, attitude never done that to me lol, I dont trust all that extra shit.


----------



## Hotsause (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I love attitude to be honest.. my orders don't come to me taped together and in ripped or repackaged packets... I for one will never use TSD again.
> 
> 
> what the fuck kind of order comes like this from TSD?


wow thats a damn shame


----------



## Rare D MI (May 11, 2012)

I informed mrs RD of this. That is not how they agreed seeds would be sent out with the new packaging. She is pissed, TSD is going to get an ear full. Thanks for posting this so it can be taken care of so that no other customers will receive beans like this.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 11, 2012)

They repackaged them because the new seed packs can get crushed. They put them in a vial. They should have been left alone. RD will figure it out when their gear is getting crushed.

That plastic you see in the picture is to keep your seeds from being crushed. Yeah it's messy but I have never had a crushed seed. I see vials, Attitude uses zip lock bags. My last Attitude order some of the seeds were crushed, I paid for insurance and they wont respond back. The Seed depot gets my seeds 7 days quicker than the Attitude and is cheaper. The Seed Depot beat Attitude on every level except selection. I wont use Attitude ever again.

BTW The Attitude gave me 4 seeds during a promo, The Seed Depot gave 10 away.


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

That's not the point dude, I think we all understand the function of a seed vial and the plastic piece seed depot uses. They way they tape shit is the problem. The first order I got from them was fine, two packs from RD both of which were in vials. My second order for 2 more packs of RD the seeds came in loose baggies which I'm ok with. But whoever was packaging at TSD overwrapped my bags in tape beyond reason. There were several pieces of tape going over the opening of the bag and there was so much tape wrapped around the bags it was impossible to remove any tape without ripping the bags. I decided just to cut the bags open and let the seeds fall out onto a piece of paper because it was impossible to remove the tape. Done with tsd for now. Hopefully attitudes selection improves. 

The attitude changes their free seed offers regularly. TSD gives away the same pack of g-13 haze with every order I've got. BFD


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> They tape them together so they probably don't get lost during packaging.
> 
> That plastic you see in the picture is to keep your seeds from being crushed. Yeah it's messy but I have never had a crushed seed. I see vials, Attitude uses zip lock bags. My last Attitude order some of the seeds were crushed, I paid for insurance and they wont respond back. The Seed depot gets my seeds 7 days quicker than the Attitude and is cheaper. The Seed Depot beat Attitude on every level except selection. I wont use Attitude ever again.
> 
> BTW The Attitude gave me 4 seeds during a promo, The Seed Depot gave 10 away.


that's fine.. I have had over 20+ orders from attitude come to me with NO problem.. they put my seeds in metal tins to insure they don't get busted up if the breeders packaging is only a baggie (did for free). This order from TSD I ordered on 4-2-12 I got it on ((5-6-12)) WAY to fucking long! very unprofessional IMHO. I mean I lost three seeds because the tape was stuck on so well it ripped the damn baggies 

I have ordered from 
Attitude
Irie Vibe Seeds
The SeedDepot

out of those TSD is by far the worse ... again IMHO on the subject


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> That plastic you see in the picture is to keep your seeds from being crushed.


That plastic strip damaged 3 of my HoF Green Python. 
My RugBurn OG arrived fine because they were still in vials.


----------



## blissfest (May 11, 2012)

Who put the seeds in the little vials, RD, or TSD?

My last order I got Cougar Piss in a little baggie and 4-Corners in the little vial? 

It also looked like a 2nd grader taped the fuck out of it, I just hope I got what I paid for.


----------



## j.b (May 11, 2012)

The packaging was changed in order to cut down on the cost of the beans and it was done in a very short period of time so we could drop the price as many people were complaining about the price being too high. 

I'd be happy to extend a price discount to any one else who ordered around the time the packaging changed and did not receive the old packaging which was more expensive. There are number of options we can offer anyone who is not satisfied with the packaging, please just PM me on our forum or email us through the Help Desk page on the site. 

My PM function does not works on RIU, so anyone who has any issues, please either PM me on our forum or contact us through the Help Desk Page and I'll get back to you as quickly as possible over the weekend. 

Our objective was to cut down the price of the seeds, not to offend any one with the packaging or tape. 

Please keep in my that we also ran a buy 1 get 1 free promo and we run all kinds of promo's all the time. We have consistently been the best priced Seed Bank on RD Genetics and many others too. My main objective is delivering the best genetics for the lowest price possible. Clearly I didn't pay attention to the detail of the packaging, but I am more than willing to do what I can to make those who have complaints about the packaging happy.

Someone also mentioned freebies earlier too, we have several varities that we give away, including the G13 Haze, a number of varieties from Classic Seeds, Homeless Seeds (great project by the way), we've got freebies from SoCal Seed Co. now and more on the way from a number of others. If anyone has a specific freebie request, please let me know and I'd be happy to add in whatever we can. We always give out at least 10 freebies, sometimes more depending on the order. 

This packaging issue is my fault, I was only interested in seeing the price drop by $20 per pack rather than the look of the packaging. Clearly I was wrong, and my advice to Mrs. Rare Dankness clearly wasn't in line with what some here want.

I'd be happy to do whatever I can to address and resolve any one who has an issue with the packaging, just get in touch with me. 

- J.B

P.S - Regarding the tape and plastic piece that we use to protect the seeds, the objective is to keep the seeds together, crush proofed and get the seeds to people quickly and safely. If 3 seeds in 10 were damaged despite the plastic cover, that tells me that it if hadn't been for the plastic all 10 would have been crushed.

Allowishus Gooberhagen - I can't PM you here, please contact me about those HOF beans.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> that's fine.. I have had over 20+ orders from attitude come to me with NO problem.. they put my seeds in metal tins to insure they don't get busted up if the breeders packaging is only a baggie (did for free). This order from TSD I ordered on 4-2-12 I got it on ((5-6-12)) WAY to fucking long! very unprofessional IMHO. I mean I lost three seeds because the tape was stuck on so well it ripped the damn baggies
> 
> I have ordered from
> Attitude
> ...


To each their own. I am not a happy Attitude customer. No free crush proof tin. $10 to ship stealth and $16 to ship. $26 plus a tshirt rag I can wash my car with. (The G-13 shirt is the only one I have kept He He)I have made five orders from the Attitude and two orders have had crushed seeds. I paid for insurance and they wont even email me back. When I have spent $200 on crushed seeds and then $200 later have the same thing happen, that's bs. TheAttitude is the McDonalds of the seed world. Hell McDonalds has better customer service.

I have yet to see ANY Attitude rep frenquent the board willing to help out like J.B. will. Attitude insurance is worthless. J.B. at TSD is insurance.

To TSD: Stop using tape and use a few rubber bands to hold the vials or packages together.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Who put the seeds in the little vials, RD, or TSD?
> 
> My last order I got Cougar Piss in a little baggie and 4-Corners in the little vial?
> 
> It also looked like a 2nd grader taped the fuck out of it, I just hope I got what I paid for.


How was that cougar piss? did you crack it


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

I even switched to coffee cups from the tude. I have a stack of shitty paradise seeds cups AND crushed seeds. Emailed them, they told me to get fucked.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

on a side note, ordered Hillbilly Armor last week. Was still twitching and shit for a fix so I ordered Long's Peak Blue the next day. Hope I don't have 2 more packs of G13 coming from the seed depot. I didn't know that was it every time unless specified. If so I will certainly remember to add memo on next order. Are we spoiled to bitch about free seeds? I just sent Dr. Greenthumb $200 for 2 G13 seeds, I have the free G13 seeds right here from past seed depot order. Maybe I should have tried them first, lmao.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 11, 2012)

Even several of my G.G.G seeds were crushed in a plastic crush proof container. They got pinched. It's ironic I ordered Grape Stomper.
THE ATTITUDE SHIPPING METHOD!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

email sent JB...it wouldnt let me respond to your PM's.

Sorry Mrs.RD for threadjacking. I can't wait to run my Rugburn.


----------



## j.b (May 11, 2012)

@Allowishus Gooberhagen email replied to. Getting late, off to bed but I'll be available all weekend and checking email. 

I would like to say one thing though about that little plastic piece we protect the seeds with and all the tape... It might not look like much, but trust me, it works wonders. It's cheap, non descript, light, and hardly noticeable, yet that thing has saved untold numbers of seeds from getting annihilated during shipping. The tape keeps everything compact and together, which is what you want because it keeps the beans in one place so they don't slide around too much. 

It ain't much to look at, but it works. 

- J.B


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Even several of my G.G.G seeds were crushed in a plastic crush proof container. They got pinched. It's ironic I ordered Grape Stomper.
> THE ATTITUDE SHIPPING METHOD!


Not sure how many pineapple chunk I have gotten but it's been more than one and they have ALL been smashed. What a coincidence. In mugs even. Mine looked like the mug was used to smash them. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

one or two orders mean little to me.. not being a dick.. but, I have had absolute success with attitude. If there was a problem it was a stock issue and it was settled fast and with respectability

just so you know I'm not in the habit of not showing proof 



(excluding the Sannies and Irie Vibe packs...subtract 11 packs from that picture)












Freebies get thrown away now... except Sannies freebies because I get to choose them


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

These are most of my mugs and most of my seeds. But I have 2 more mugs in route and 3 other orders in route - no mugs. (2 more seperate RD, and I more Dr. Greenthumb) If any of these are smashed I will be posting pics. And for the record after a few with smashed seeds, when I had some missing I emailed. The customer service was what pissed me off. But exactly like you said sketchy, I need my beans and I am still ordering. But I did catch feelings over that shit. lmao. Soon we will be buying them at stores and shit everywhere in US and we will reminisce about 2-3 week orders and checking tracking and sending money orders. lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

all those were busted up beans you got from attitude?


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> all those were busted up beans you got from attitude?


Oh no. Those are all good. I just need a bigger stash container. I threw those fuckers out. I didn't care till Laura got shitty with me at tude. I finally complained when I had beans missing. Not a huge deal. I was just agreeing with the smashed bean dude and my pineapple chunk were all smashed, I remember that for sure.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

I just poured them out on dirty counter, snapped pic and put them back real quick. lol. Grabbed half those mugs out of dishwasher just for pic real quick. lmao. Not sure how many I have and honestly If both my new orders have smashed seeds I will post pics, bitch and cry and then make another order. roflmao.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 11, 2012)

That's a nice collection. Consider yourself lucky. My seeds have to travel all the way to the west coast, which leaves room for more error. 2 bad orders out of 5 is enough for me. The kicker is bad customer service. Some people don't have any problems but some do.
The crazy thing is I have also gotten extra seeds and been shorted seeds from the Attitude. The Attitude has also been caught twice selling seeds that have not been released to them. They gave free seeds away when they were caught!

I really don't have to order too many seeds because I live in a good spot to get nice clone only strains. I can also buy several vendors seed packs locally.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2012)

It's a seed company I expect a few mistakes. lol. But the customer service and the we will send them next order shit pissed me off. And I hear the exact same story over and over. It's like finding out what a whore high school sweet heart was. lmao. I am pretty damn sure atleast one of my beans were smashed with my coffee mug. lmao.


----------



## blissfest (May 12, 2012)

BigeoffTidwell said:


> How was that cougar piss? did you crack it


Not yet, it's close to the top of the list


----------



## blissfest (May 12, 2012)

I have atleast 25 coffee mug orders from Attitude and 100% success, guess I have been lucky?


----------



## gladstoned (May 12, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I have atleast 25 coffee mug orders from Attitude and 100% success, guess I have been lucky?


Hell ya. 25 for 25 is awesome.


----------



## j.b (May 12, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Hell ya. 25 for 25 is awesome.


25 for 25 is impressive. 

- J.B


----------



## gladstoned (May 12, 2012)

jb. Have the OG Ghost Train Haze #1 and Somali Taxi Ride going. Hillbilly Armour and Long's Peak Blue on the way.
Talk me into another order. What strain do I need to have?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 12, 2012)

NVm... Wrong fucking thread.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 12, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> jb. Have the OG Ghost Train Haze #1 and Somali Taxi Ride going. Hillbilly Armour and Long's Peak Blue on the way.
> Talk me into another order. What strain do I need to have?


Get GTH#8! The HellsAngel cut is impressive! It's a massive yield and it clocks in at 20% THC!
It could possibly be higher due to the nevilles wreck male being so dank. It's the male that determines the dankness!


----------



## j.b (May 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> jb. Have the OG Ghost Train Haze #1 and Somali Taxi Ride going. Hillbilly Armour and Long's Peak Blue on the way.
> Talk me into another order. What strain do I need to have?


Hi Gladstoned... I tend to like the old school cuts a bit more and maybe my opinion is biased, but I love Williams Wonder (when done properly), and on the basis of that I would have to suggest A+ Wonder (Williams Wonder X Afghani #1 IBL). Scott mentioned to me that sometimes the OG's tend to get most of the attention and some of the other varieties go under the radar a bit. I think Scott's A+ Wonder could help bring old school genetics back to the front of the line... This variety also produces very nicely too. 

Aside from that, I think Jawa (Skywalker OG X Afghani #1 IBL) is another interesting variety... I like that the high is energetic and focused, particularly when I'm facing a ton of work that I need to get through, this variety keeps the energy level up for me.

- J.B


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 13, 2012)

I am getting very frustrated with RIU.. Half the time I try to log in I can't, the search isn't working, I try to post a pic and it boots me off. I'm thinking of just going to either Cannalist or the Seed Depot forum.

On a different topic... Someone is angry with me for not agreeing to let them rep the company. I do not ship seeds, even when you are in a medical state. I would hope you would have understood that. But to bash, is very rude.


----------



## Buck123 (May 13, 2012)

Yeh few upgrades in the works supposedely..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 13, 2012)

do you happen to know when they will finish.. One day I tried to log on and it said the site was off for non payment.. i feel ever since it got hacked it, it hasn't worked right.


Buck123 said:


> Yeh few upgrades in the works supposedely..


----------



## Buck123 (May 13, 2012)

Na wouldnt have a clue! its been a prick for everyone!


----------



## gladstoned (May 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> do you happen to know when they will finish.. One day I tried to log on and it said the site was off for non payment.. i feel ever since it got hacked it, it hasn't worked right.


It has irritated the fuck out of me also. I said the exact same thing - ever since the hack it's been fucked. I hope it is fixed cuz I don't want to go anywhere. 
I have journals going on The Seed Depot forum, and I will say, there isn't really anyone there. You guys represent there and that is about it. Never tried the other site. I certainly hope that you stay here. I believe you are doing Rare Dankness a lot of good by being here, and RD and RD MI tend to just piss people off. lol. 
I like JB and The Seed Depot for sure, but just don't think the two sites are comparable at this time, or even close. I try to help with my journals there and I will continue. Maybe contact Rollitup.


----------



## gladstoned (May 14, 2012)

Stumbled on this. I think it shows jb is doing this right. 

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/announcement.php?f=83


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 14, 2012)

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?585-Exclusive-Rare-Danknes-OG-drop-date-SPECIAL!!!

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?585-Exclusive-Rare-Danknes-OG-drop-date-SPECIAL!!!

The OG's Drop date and specials... Venom, Rugburn, 501, Warda'reek'n, Scott's and Doc's.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Thanks MRS RD! I just got my pre-order special!  I am foaming over with happiness









Result of using Sea Green in my hydro!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jamboss (May 14, 2012)

Thats bad right?


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Mrs. RD - On the special, which sativa does Mr. RD recommend?

Cheers,
Mo

Edit: Sea Green label: May cause foaming...no kidding!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 14, 2012)

Tangerine Trainwreck Haze....



Mohican said:


> Mrs. RD - On the special, which sativa does Mr. RD recommend?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo
> ...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

Got 8 tangerine trainwreck haze seedlings going myself


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

> Tangerine Trainwreck Haze....


OK - It is between the TTWH and The Midas. I think I will try the Midas.


----------



## Dutchmast3r (May 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> do you happen to know when they will finish.. One day I tried to log on and it said the site was off for non payment.. i feel ever since it got hacked it, it hasn't worked right.


ya i tried logging on and it brought me to a godaddy.com thing temp out of service for non payment and was like IF YOU WANNA PAY u can own this site..i was thinkin about it lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

just moved to michigan...can rd seeds/clones be found in the state of michigan?


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

RIU is one of the jankiest sites I've ever been to. For a message board with 350k members, you would think they would have better server hosting and web masters. I have never seen such a big site not pay a server bill on time, or be unreachable as much as this one.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

lol..it did look bad when i saw that domain name expired thing....but what do ya expect? free to join ...costs nothing


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 14, 2012)

Please contact PURE WEST. YOu can find them on Weedmaps.



Corso312 said:


> just moved to michigan...can rd seeds/clones be found in the state of michigan?


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

thanks...will do...any indicas or indica dom strains?... gotta assume michigan weather is not good for sativa dom strains outdoors


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, ICmag is free too, I've been a member for 8 years, never had the site down except for maintenance for 10 minutes every day.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> thanks...will do...any indicas or indica dom strains?... gotta assume michigan weather is not good for sativa dom strains outdoors


the RD indica line is all crossed with an afghani ibl male, find a good fast indica mom you like from the list and the dad should keep it fast, if not make it faster.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

I popped 30 seeds recently, all at the same time and found a keeper. GTH#8 Gigantor! I'm going to keep it even if it turns out male. It has fat leaves, I don't know why it's listed as a sativa.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Little Starkiller's and Karma's


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

Where did you get the Starkiller? 

I'm saving up for Lee Roy (Triangle Kush x Triangle Kush x Rare Dankness #1) That's going to be some dank shit!


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Where did you get the Starkiller?
> 
> I'm saving up for Lee Roy (Triangle Kush x Triangle Kush x Rare Dankness #1) That's going to be some dank shit!


Oh, you know, he's just testing it, like everyone claims RD doesn't do...


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Is Lee Roy a real RD strain?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

from what I hear Lee Roy is indeed a RD strain. And one I'd like in my stables as well


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

Any word on how long before Lee Roy is released? The Triangle cut is legendary!


----------



## Hotsause (May 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Any word on how long before Lee Roy is released? The Triangle cut is legendary!


hmmmm Lee Roy  Sounds interesting i think im going to pop a few more star killers soon


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 16, 2012)

Lee Roy is in the 2nd round of outsourced testing. Sorry guys.. Maybe the fall.


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

word on the street is that you don't do test grows....




jk 


I'll be looking forward to that one


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, thats funny isn't it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 16, 2012)

Somalia taxi ride now added to the vault  Thanks Mrs.D & RDMI!


----------



## PrezDickie (May 17, 2012)

they are taking pre orders for the OG line of Rare Dankness at the seed depot if they haven't already filled up, if your interested go get some before their gone.


----------



## nattybongo (May 17, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> they are taking pre orders for the OG line of Rare Dankness at the seed depot if they haven't already filled up, if your interested go get some before their gone.


Has anyone done this offer yet? I'm looking at the page and it's saying £299 for one pack. Sent e-mail to J.B, but no reply yet...I havn't got £299 in my account....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 17, 2012)

I believe is it the price for 1 of each OG's. But the price is packaged together.


----------



## nattybongo (May 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I believe is it the price for 1 of each OG's. But the price is packaged together.


Oh, I get it now. Didn't realise it was a special all-in-one packet. I'm just looking for the Doc's OG.

Thanks for clearing that up Mrs.RD!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 17, 2012)

I was reading about GTH and I was wondering, what pheno to look for in the GTH that you guys used to win the cup? 

" While our most veteran reviewers commented that this particular sample of Ghost Train Haze did not stack up to the one that was entered into the High Times Denver Medical Cannabis Cup in terms of peak potency and flavor, the reviewers who were not jaded by that near-perfect sample really enjoyed this one. "


----------



## Rare D MI (May 17, 2012)

The GTH winner genotype grow big thick nuggets, shaped like OG nugs but bigger. The aromas it gives off are a nice blend between trainwreck and ghost OG. It's got a lot of the trainwreck funk to it, but the sweet fuel hits of ghost


----------



## Hotsause (May 17, 2012)

Here are some Tiny Star Killers Day 35


----------



## Rare D MI (May 18, 2012)

Mmmmm, just finished a joint of GTH #1. Moonshine gave me a few pieces at lunch today. Awesome soaring head high. When you break pieces off of a nug it just rains trichs onto the table. Really impressive herb. This is the 4th batch or so I've smoked on, grown by a few different growers, and I find myself saying every time "damn I forgot how good this herb is"


----------



## gladstoned (May 18, 2012)

Now that is exactly what the fuck I want to be hearing!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Mmmmm, just finished a joint of GTH #1. Moonshine gave me a few pieces at lunch today. Awesome soaring head high. When you break pieces off of a nug it just rains trichs onto the table. Really impressive herb. This is the 4th batch or so I've smoked on, grown by a few different growers, and I find myself saying every time "damn I forgot how good this herb is"


Moonshine's in MI, or are you in CO? Or is that weed so good it teleports?


----------



## Rare D MI (May 18, 2012)

I'm out in CO for a few days. I can tell you that everyone I know wants me to get moonshine to come out to Michigan. I don't know if it's in the cards though. If I were him i'd stick to Valencia and Barcelona. Detroit isn't really a vacation destination..


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 18, 2012)

My little Starkillers


----------



## gladstoned (May 18, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Mmmmm, just finished a joint of GTH #1. Moonshine gave me a few pieces at lunch today. Awesome soaring head high. When you break pieces off of a nug it just rains trichs onto the table. Really impressive herb. This is the 4th batch or so I've smoked on, grown by a few different growers, and I find myself saying every time "damn I forgot how good this herb is"





gladstoned said:


> Now that is exactly what the fuck I want to be hearing!





Rare D MI said:


> I'm out in CO for a few days. I can tell you that everyone I know wants me to get moonshine to come out to Michigan. I don't know if it's in the cards though. If I were him i'd stick to Valencia and Barcelona. Detroit isn't really a vacation destination..


Would you mind throwing a camera in your lunchbox for tomorrow.


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm out in CO for a few days. I can tell you that everyone I know wants me to get moonshine to come out to Michigan. I don't know if it's in the cards though. If I were him i'd stick to Valencia and Barcelona. Detroit isn't really a vacation destination..


MI im going to need you and that UK cheese concentrate to move on down to CO and stay lol that taste was unreal makes my mouth water thinking about it


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> My little Starkillers


You started them from seed on 5/4/12? Are they on 18/6 or 24?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 19, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You started them from seed on 5/4/12? Are they on 18/6 or 24?


I don't normally keep track of the date info till after the keg cup stage.. SO, add 7-10 days to the 5-4-12....... 18-6 is my light cycle


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 19, 2012)

Nice... got a look at your OG PK last night. Beautiful bud and so dense. The structure is amazing. Great job.. 
Will be trying it tonight.


SketchyGrower said:


> My little Starkillers


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm out in CO for a few days. I can tell you that everyone I know wants me to get moonshine to come out to Michigan. I don't know if it's in the cards though. If I were him i'd stick to Valencia and Barcelona. Detroit isn't really a vacation destination..


 the D is where i go on vacation..when everyone is up here it's kinda nice...bring him and the fam up here for some 4 season fun


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nice... got a look at your OG PK last night. Beautiful bud and so dense. The structure is amazing. Great job..
> Will be trying it tonight.


THANKs Mrs.Dankness 


Nice! RDMI comes threw again!


----------



## Rare D MI (May 19, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> MI im going to need you and that UK cheese concentrate to move on down to CO and stay lol that taste was unreal makes my mouth water thinking about it


Glad you liked it buddy. I was super proud of it and excited to show off to the heads there. You know homie that was there with us makes some of the best oil in CO, so I was pumped to show that off to him. We always get a little trade in too so I can take his flavors back to MI to dab with my team. 

It was a nice surprise to be able to put a face to your name. I'm sure we'll cross paths again while I'm out here.


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Glad you liked it buddy. I was super proud of it and excited to show off to the heads there. You know homie that was there with us makes some of the best oil in CO, so I was pumped to show that off to him. We always get a little trade in too so I can take his flavors back to MI to dab with my team.
> 
> It was a nice surprise to be able to put a face to your name. I'm sure we'll cross paths again while I'm out here.


for sure i wish i was closer to harvest time so i had more for people to sample and trade next time for sure bro


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 21, 2012)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=201486

here is a link the the Lab Grow... It went from last jan11 to March12... I posted the link , because some of the strains can be found there.


----------



## Hotsause (May 21, 2012)

Rug Burn 2 Is Confirmed Female. Ill transplant her into a 5 gallon smart pot and she will be in flowering soon  She REALLY likes being topped FYI


----------



## Rare D MI (May 21, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=201486
> 
> here is a link the the Lab Grow... It went from last jan11 to March12... I posted the link , because some of the strains can be found there.


Absolutely the most impressive indoor grow ever documented on ICmag. I'm still kicking myself for never taking the tour of it...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 21, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=201486
> 
> here is a link the the Lab Grow... It went from last jan11 to March12... I posted the link , because some of the strains can be found there.


One of the most 'helpful' threads on any weedsite. IMHO . The priciples and practices Mr RD uses will work in any sized grow. This thread is why I really did not care what RD genetics I started with. 

Thanks again Mr and Mrs RD
Hip


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 22, 2012)

here is a pic of LEE ROY about 45 days, i think.


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Rare Dankness - OG Ghost Train Haze #1 @ 33 days. (Rookie grown)


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 22, 2012)

That is sick! Please give us a smoke report! I have GTH#2 coming.
Damn those are huge! I noticed RD's gear experience hybrid vigor!


----------



## SmokingOnDank (May 22, 2012)

My pineapplexblueberry clone is shrivled up yet the stem and top leaves are green the yest are brownish yellow and shriveled , help me please what could bring this little lady back Also would like help on tie down a plant with what would be best because i am planning on planting one in the ground and would like it not to reacha certain hieght


----------



## gladstoned (May 22, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> That is sick! Please give us a smoke report! I have GTH#2 coming.
> Damn those are huge! I noticed RD's gear experience hybrid vigor!


Ya. I didn't know they would stretch like that. lol. The journal is in my signature. And on the seed depot forum.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 22, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I noticed RD's gear experience hybrid vigor!


durr hurr... that's because they're all F1's??


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 22, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with F1's. Give me an F1 or even an S1. I can work with it to cater to my own needs. The only one that I dont think is an F1 is the Moonshine Haze. These strains are nice and they are Dank but are they stablized? No. I'm getting a bunch of phenos. I still don't care because I only keep one or two plants out of a 10 pack. If I was growing out a pack for uniformity and planned on keeping all of them for a grow, then I wouldnt use F1's. I think it's smarter to find one good pheno and clone it. Then use those for your grow.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 23, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> There is nothing wrong with F1's. Give me an F1 or even an S1. I can work with it to cater to my own needs. The only one that I dont think is an F1 is the Moonshine Haze. These strains are nice and they are Dank but are they stablized? No. I'm getting a bunch of phenos. I still don't care because I only keep one or two plants out of a 10 pack. If I was growing out a pack for uniformity and planned on keeping all of them for a grow, then I wouldnt use F1's. I think it's smarter to find one good pheno and clone it. Then use those for your grow.


YeaP ^^^^^ I am noticing that the FO afghani is quite stable so far,very uniform. I would say due to the IBL daddy.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 23, 2012)

Thats cool that your doing the afghani face off Homeless..I have a couple packs of those Ill probably run next. Is it short and bushy indica growth, or any og stretch?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 23, 2012)

I got my Long's Peak blue and Ghost train Haze #2 today! I'm going to try them out! I have Moonshine,GTH#8 and Karma Bitch going.


----------



## Buck123 (May 23, 2012)

Mega interested in long peaks blue! Gonna be bomb as fuck.. hope she really does push out mega cola's!


----------



## blissfest (May 23, 2012)

Wish there was some info on 4-Corners or Cougar Piss?

This must of been the 1st round of making them, I really dont think there is a person alive that has grown them out, LOL!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 23, 2012)

4 corners is Rectangle and it has been grown out. Cougar's Piss i don't think so. I think Socal Catpiss strain sucks, was nothing special. 4 corners I hear is good.


----------



## TheChosen (May 23, 2012)

http://www.kindreviews.com/04/cougar-piss/


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 24, 2012)

Look at the date .. wow April *2011*... hmmmmmm 
How many times can I say.. the strains are tested!


TheChosen said:


> http://www.kindreviews.com/04/cougar-piss/


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 24, 2012)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=237325&highlight=rare+dankness


----------



## Hotsause (May 24, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=237325&highlight=rare+dankness


Nice post Mrs RD. Im glad i picked up Bubba Trainwreck Haze she looks gorgeous


----------



## CharlieBud (May 24, 2012)

Midas update...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 24, 2012)

just logged in and seen this on my profile page. i check the links but none of them looks like a test. if you call 6 seeds a test i guess it's a test, not to mention the fact that the 6 was more than likely purchased as oppose to given to be tested. i guess the 10 pack i brought would be considered a test when i get around to popping them, thanks.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 24, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> just logged in and seen this on my profile page. i check the links but none of them looks like a test. if you call 6 seeds a test i guess it's a test, not to mention the fact that the 6 was more than likely purchased as oppose to given to be tested. i guess the 10 pack i brought would be considered a test when i get around to popping them, thanks.



Why did you buy the seeds then? Did you also buy a car that you don't like the color? Do you eat food you hate? Do you have a girlfriend you can't stand? Do you pee sitting down?


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

I bought, and testing, GTH #2 at the moment

Wish someone would test 4-corners, does it have multiple phenos like everything else?


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Why did you buy the seeds then? Did you also buy a car that you don't like the color? Do you eat food you hate? Do you have a girlfriend you can't stand? Do you pee sitting down?


I was drunk and fell for the hype, LOL!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

what you buy bliss?


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> what you buy bliss?


GTH #1,#2,#8
Doc's OG
Warda Reekin
4-Corners
Cougar Piss


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

blissfest said:


> GTH #1,#2,#8
> Doc's OG
> Warda Reekin
> 4-Corners
> Cougar Piss



I'd gladly take some of those off your hands if your having 2nd thoughts  I kid I kid..(rules)..

I have the 4 corners and will be trying her out in the next run or the one after. (stupid state limits n all)


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'd gladly take some of those off your hands if your having 2nd thoughts  I kid I kid..(rules)..
> 
> I have the 4 corners and will be trying her out in the next run or the one after. (stupid state limits n all)


I have high hopes on these seeds, it will be interesting testing them, to see plant structure,phenos,yield,ect.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 24, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Why did you buy the seeds then? Did you also buy a car that you don't like the color? Do you eat food you hate? Do you have a girlfriend you can't stand? Do you pee sitting down?


haha your too funny, lame. you're the corniest i've seen to date. 

to answer your question i brought my seeds before this thread or the one before it even existed. it's been clearly stated by me that i support american breeders until they give me other reasons not to and most of my packs was for $45 as well. don't get me wrong i am not complaining about the price but if $45 carries a load of problems that no one wants, it defeats the purpose of buying them for $45.

unlike you with built in pom-poms for hands, i too share some of the same sentiments that others have displayed in this thread along with the 501st hermie thread. if shit isn't properly tested just admit it, im sure some can live with that, but to get on here and make statements without providing any hard evidence raises alarms for me, and i am pretty the same goes for some as well. 

all i am seeing and hearing is automated answers which therefore leads me to think that no matter what problems a grower has it's always going to be "that never happened in the test grows". to sum it up for a lame such as yourself, ultimately in other words it's always going to be a "growers error", which someone with common sense knows it's nothing but a smoke screen. something you don't seem to get. 

now that i think about it look who were talking about, a scrub who's pretending to be a stand up guy with no sense of direction. a crowd follower who do shit just to say i did it. you're the epitome or the word lame with the word super in front of it.

the next time you try to post something sarcastic, make sure it's funny, if that's what you were aiming for. or at least make it interesting. now pull your skirt down, before we all see them brown stains in your panties, brown noser.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I bought, and testing, GTH #2 at the moment
> 
> Wish someone would test 4-corners, does it have multiple phenos like everything else?


Is it a F1? then yes you will see Pheno's from both parents. If you want uniformity buy an IBL line.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 25, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> now that i think about it *look who were talking about, a scrub who's pretending to be a stand up guy with no sense of direction. a crowd follower who do shit just to say i did it. you're the epitome or the word lame with the word super in front of it.*


DAMN. +rep! 

Most likely speaking on behalf of many here when I say that ^^Nightmarecreature has just been officially put it in his place.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 25, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> haha your too funny, lame. you're the corniest i've seen to date.
> 
> to answer your question i brought my seeds before this thread or the one before it even existed. it's been clearly stated by me that i support american breeders until they give me other reasons not to and most of my packs was for $45 as well. don't get me wrong i am not complaining about the price but if $45 carries a load of problems that no one wants, it defeats the purpose of buying them for $45.
> 
> ...


LMAO! You're the one coming in here and trolling! If pictures and grow reports are not good enough, then we can't help you. RD flowers are all over the place and you sit here bitching that they are not tested. LOL Stop living under a rock and get out there and buy the damn flowers before you start flapping your mouth. You have never smoked RD gear and you're talking shit about them. Do you go to restaurants that you've never been to and rate them too? I bet you're the type of guy that talks shit about movies you've never seen just to get attention. It must have been hard growing up with such a small penis, that you have to troll for attention. When your dick is big enough to stop peeing on your balls, then you might be able to 
contribute something positive to this thread. I'm done responding to childish games.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 25, 2012)

OK guys... everyone can have a different opinion.. 
Some people will never be happy. No matter what. It's not anyones job to make them happy.
Like I've stated before there are Many, Many wonderful breeders, seed companies. If people chose not to like RD, Cali, GH, or who ever, maybe someother seed company will be more to their liking.
I just wonder that if you've made up your mind either way , why do some people keep having the same argument, why not stop concerning yourself with something that you do not like. And spend you time and energy finding something you do like. I find it sad that people choose to live their life this way.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 25, 2012)

Mrs. RD are these going to be released? Afghan Trainwreck (Trainwreck) x Afghan IBL and Boulder Thunderfuck (*ATF*) x Afghan IBL


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 25, 2012)

No... No more of those.



Nightmarecreature said:


> Mrs. RD are these going to be released? Afghan Trainwreck (Trainwreck) x Afghan IBL and Boulder Thunderfuck (*ATF*) x Afghan IBL


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 26, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> LMAO! You're the one coming in here and trolling! If pictures and grow reports are not good enough, then we can't help you. RD flowers are all over the place and you sit here bitching that they are not tested. LOL Stop living under a rock and get out there and buy the damn flowers before you start flapping your mouth. You have never smoked RD gear and you're talking shit about them. Do you go to restaurants that you've never been to and rate them too? I bet you're the type of guy that talks shit about movies you've never seen just to get attention. It must have been hard growing up with such a small penis, that you have to troll for attention. When your dick is big enough to stop peeing on your balls, then you might be able to
> contribute something positive to this thread. I'm done responding to childish games.


haha too funny but yet corny.

where do i start, if i am trolling because i displaying concerns in something i brought, well let me be a troll. as for grow reports where are they? point me in the direction, because that one link was far from a grow report. maybe i should post links of grow threads to let everyone see what an actual grow report/thread looks like, you can call it my positive contribution to the thread.
i wish i could find the words to respond back to them corny analogies but i can't. i am just going to have to give you an E for the effort for at least trying. i know it busted your brain trying to come up with something so lame, so i will reward you with just that for all your hard work.
as you can see my Dick hangs real low, unlike yours, so i can see why you like to dick ride others to fit in. hey Mrs RD i think he was trying to let you know something indirectly, and if you don't mind me doing so i will remind him that your married.

also forgot to mention, if this was cali connection and someone reported one of their x's herming or finding seeds in buds from multiple people (maybe someone from rd would like to address this), we all know this thread what of went to shit many pages ago. 
i guess some look the other way when it comes to certain things or certain people, when they desperately want to associate themselves with something or someone.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 26, 2012)

Fresh.. i did address the issue on that page. the person already admitted they were trying to force the plants. That really is a no-no.
He also posted it on other forum and as soon someone metioned that the plants were forced , the thread disappeared. (yes, i'm on multi forums)
after that He sent me a few Pm's explaining things. 
I'm not about to bash the person or go on some tirate. 

and this thread never was intened to be a grow report at all, it was just a place i could/would answer questions.
All i asked was that people be respectful and it seems people just can't. You guys would rather just have the bigger ego, some of you really don't care about what your fighting about, you just want to one up each other. 
it's sad because in the grand scheme of life , ones attitude creates their enviroment.


----------



## gladstoned (May 26, 2012)

Rare Dankness - OG Ghost Train Haze #1. Day 36 (Rookie grown) 
I heard about rare dankness. Bought a High Times, this was on the cover. I fell for the hype, went online searching. Found The Seed Depot ordered a pack. That's how that shit went down. Nobody gave me shit, nobody promised me shit. I don't work for anyone. I do not know anyone involved.
I have not been growing very long. I am online figuring this shit out as we speak. I became very skeptical of Rare Dankness. I was pissed when Moonshine logged in and did the drive-by on us. lol. I PMd him and Mrs. RD.. Surprised the fuck out of me, but I did misunderstand what was said and why. I also didn't like RD-Mi being the one to address the GDP wolf-dry. I am over it, and I understand. I believe what Mrs. RD said when she did address it. 
Fresh, you have made a lot of good points, (about RD, not nightmare) and I felt a lot that way, but son of a bitch man, I threw down the $100 and my Ghost Train is bad as a motherfucker already. If you don't like the way something is done, do it yourself. If they had thousands of reports and my plants are shit, I would be pissed. My journal is in my signature. It is my first online journal. I knew a bunch of people would check it out cuz everyone wants RD journals. I was right. Check out my journal, call me some names. It'll be fun.


----------



## blissfest (May 26, 2012)

I thought some people force sex small plants and then put back into veg every day?

I haven't had the need to do it, but I wouldn't think that would hermie stable genetics.

Mrs. RD, I think people question your strains as being tested, is because no one can say what pheno to look for, or what the best yielding pheno was, or what pheno was the most potent, ect, ect.

Alot of breeders can tell you what your plants will look like, before you even grow them. Rare Dankness cant or chooses not to.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Fresh.. i did address the issue on that page. the person already admitted they were trying to force the plants. That really is a no-no.
> He also posted it on other forum and as soon someone metioned that the plants were forced , the thread disappeared. (yes, i'm on multi forums)
> after that He sent me a few Pm's explaining things.
> I'm not about to bash the person or go on some tirate.
> ...


Hey Mrs RD i feel you and i understand you 100%. keeping it on the i, i really don't have an issue about what i brought, but i do have an issue with some of the post in regards to trolling. being a new company and trying to spread the word on these boards, most assumed you would of have thought that certain questions would pop up in regards to rd breeding techniques and grow reports. but i guess some assumed wrong, because when asked people were considered trolls. 

as you stated, "_this thread never was intened to be a grow report at all, it was just a place i could/would answer questions."_ isn't that what we did? if so, how come when the questions was asked some were considered haters/trollers? lets not forget to mention that you further perpetuate this form of thinking and even added fuel to the fire when people saw that you liked the post calling others haters and trolls. when you think about it it's like asking for peace but silently waging war or not doing anything to stop it. so in all actuality you and a few others have created this negative environment by letting some call others trolls for asking legitimate questions that couldn't be answered with visual proof. 

side note:
most don't pay attention to fine details but i am not most. some even go as far to make it seem like my words doesn't make sense but when they look at all the post i made in regards to anything specific, it all adds up and make sense so i've been told. i say that to say i am very well aware of what's said not only by me but by others dating back to the beginning of the thread so you or anyone else can't fool or try to discredit what i say, even though some have tried to.

to further accentuate my point, nightmarecreature has stated that him and all he know's that smoked rd buds has always found seeds in the buds, why didn't you/and other rd croonies like or address that? i've seen some of his post and it seemed like you guys are fond of them except for that one and maybe another. you don't have to answer any of my questions, i am being facetious while just pointing out some facts. 

oh yeah i've seen you on another board, and i also took notice that some choose not to go there talking all that smack about who's the best and who grows the best. they know that shit wouldn't even fly other there. but it was good to see you making your rounds on other boards to spread the word. your customer service so far has been second to none and i am pretty sure they are going to love that where ever you go.






gladstoned said:


> Rare Dankness - OG Ghost Train Haze #1. Day 36 (Rookie grown)
> I heard about rare dankness. Bought a High Times, this was on the cover. I fell for the hype, went online searching. Found The Seed Depot ordered a pack. That's how that shit went down. Nobody gave me shit, nobody promised me shit. I don't work for anyone. I do not know anyone involved.
> I have not been growing very long. I am online figuring this shit out as we speak. I became very skeptical of Rare Dankness. I was pissed when Moonshine logged in and did the drive-by on us. lol. I PMd him and Mrs. RD.. Surprised the fuck out of me, but I did misunderstand what was said and why. I also didn't like RD-Mi being the one to address the GDP wolf-dry. I am over it, and I understand. I believe what Mrs. RD said when she did address it.
> Fresh, you have made a lot of good points, (about RD, not nightmare) and I felt a lot that way, but son of a bitch man, I threw down the $100 and my Ghost Train is bad as a motherfucker already. If you don't like the way something is done, do it yourself. If they had thousands of reports and my plants are shit, I would be pissed. My journal is in my signature. It is my first online journal. I knew a bunch of people would check it out cuz everyone wants RD journals. I was right. Check out my journal, call me some names. It'll be fun.
> View attachment 2185236View attachment 2185238View attachment 2185237View attachment 2185240View attachment 2185239View attachment 2185241


hey Gladstone i feel you and your doing a great job to. i have already subscribed to a few of your threads so ill keep an eye out. 


blissfest said:


> I thought some people force sex small plants and then put back into veg every day?
> 
> I haven't had the need to do it, but I wouldn't think that would hermie stable genetics.
> 
> ...


yeah i've seen some people force flower all there plants to determine sex without any side affects. i've seen someone force flower, put it back to veg than top right after and have no issues. she has many grow logs and test for numerous people. if you need direction and have the access i can provide you the link.

p.s. i forgot to mention that you were about it being an ego thing, and me being able to pay attention to fine detail that keeps driving me down this road. i have felt as if my character along with others have been attacked and my defense mechanism has cause me to say some things that wasn't necessary. as i told sketch, none of this shit is personal for me, it's strictly politics as far as im concerned.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I thought some people force sex small plants and then put back into veg every day?
> 
> I haven't had the need to do it, but I wouldn't think that would hermie stable genetics.
> 
> ...


 Dude really? 
1. The 'force sexing' they are referring to? Forcing a plant to herm in order to make S1's. All genitcs can be forced some how. 

2. You are not asking for testing( over and over again) you are asking for someone to hold your hand.

3. A lot of breeders pick one or two strains and work them for years and still get Pheno's that are outliers.

RD has made F1's for us to play with. If you don't want to play grow up or go away.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Dude really?
> 1. The 'force sexing' they are referring to? Forcing a plant to herm in order to make S1's. All genitcs can be forced some how.
> 
> 2. You are not asking for testing( over and over again) you are asking for someone to hold your hand.
> ...


#1 is wrong. He's referring to putting a plant in flowering long enough to show sex, then put it back in veg. The goal isn't to herm and get s1s.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> #1 is wrong. He's referring to putting a plant in flowering long enough to show sex, then put it back in veg. The goal isn't to herm and get s1s.


He may be but Mrs was not.


----------



## TheChosen (May 26, 2012)

I believe she was. GDPRep made a thread about force sexing his plants to see which ones were female and then putting back to a full light schedule once he culled the males. The females then hermed.


----------



## blissfest (May 26, 2012)

It may only take a couple few days of 12/12 to show sex, then throw the females right back into 24/0. I have read of many many very good growers doing this method.

If it Hermies, it aint worth keepin in my book

The way it's lookin, Rare Dankness #1 could be unstable and Hermie prone?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 26, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Rare Jankness has made F1's for us to play with. If you don't want to play grow up or go away.


seriously, that is sigworthy HomeLessBeans.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 26, 2012)

So put it in your sig you fuckin tool. That way you can troll RD no matter where you post.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 26, 2012)

Guess I'll hav to put some RD # 1 higher on my list.


----------



## Buck123 (May 26, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> So put it in your sig you fuckin tool. That way you can troll RD no matter where you post.


Someone had to say it!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 26, 2012)

all bs aside, Mrs Rd my next run is going to be the ght #1 or #8 and wanted to ask a few questions.
1. would it be a mistake to veg for 2 months or more
2. how does she takes to the nutes
3.what is the high like on either of the two. if anything i am looking for something more racey as oppose to something stoney.
my reasons for asking is because i am not fond of vegging for nothing less than 2 months. i've been told and i do agree that some plants doesn't mature enough with short veg time. i've seen a few threads where people vegged for 3-4 weeks and said the cross didn't live up to the hype, but when they flowered out the clone the results was the total opposite of their initial thought of that cross. 
also i don't like to do anything to them until they show sex, the most i'll do is tie the tip down to promote lateral branching. my f/m ratio has gone up to 78% ever since i started doing this and i contribute it to this reason alone.
what do i have in stored for me if i was to go this route? do you think i can do them this way and keep them manageable? thanks in advance.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> seriously, that is sigworthy HomeLessBeans.


Don't misqoute me.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> It may only take a couple few days of 12/12 to show sex, then throw the females right back into 24/0. I have read of many many very good growers doing this method.
> 
> If it Hermies, it aint worth keepin in my book
> 
> The way it's lookin, Rare Dankness #1 could be unstable and Hermie prone?


The proper way of sexing, is to take an unrooted cutting and put it on 12/12. That way you don't stunt or stress the plant out. From what I have read, all cannabis carry the hermie gene. Some are picky and will hermie under very light stress and others wont hermie even under massive abuse, but it will still carry the hermie gene and most likely pass on genetics that are very unlikely to do so.

I'm growing:
Karma Bitch
Moonshine Haze
GTH#8
GTH#2
Longs Peak Blue

I'll do an experiment. Since I have the Long's Peak Blue and it uses the RD#1, I'll take some cutting when they are ready and stress the plants out and see how sensitive they are to popping nanners. With some strains you can get away with sexing them 12/12 and others will hermie. It sucks but some really elite genetics are hermie prone. OGRaskal,Cali connection have some good stuff that's prone to it. Chemdawg D will hermie from light stress but I would never get rid of it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 27, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The proper way of sexing, is to take an unrooted cutting and put it on 12/12. That way you don't stunt or stress the plant out. From what I have read, all cannabis carry the hermie gene. Some are picky and will hermie under very light stress and others wont hermie even under massive abuse, but it will still carry the hermie gene and most likely pass on genetics that are very unlikely to do so.
> 
> I'm growing:
> Karma Bitch
> ...


Dude, no offense, but judging by your started posts and the kind of questions you ask, you don't seem like the most experienced grower. Nothing wrong with that, but I see you speaking very "matter of fact" for someone that doesn't know how far to keep their light away in veg or whether or not your soil is too hot. That's pretty basic stuff man.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 27, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/519437-berrysketchy-project-rare-dankness-karma.html

if people want to ride along I have the StarkillerOG and Karma Bitch going in vEG atm


----------



## rocknratm (May 28, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The proper way of sexing, is to take an unrooted cutting and put it on 12/12. That way you don't stunt or stress the plant out. From what I have read, all cannabis carry the hermie gene. Some are picky and will hermie under very light stress and others wont hermie even under massive abuse, but it will still carry the hermie gene and most likely pass on genetics that are very unlikely to do so.
> 
> I'm growing:
> Karma Bitch
> ...


from what ive read, there is a XXfemale that does not have the hermie gene. I read it in GG grow bible he was using VicHigh (or something like that) as an example, or vic wrote an article or something idk.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 28, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> from what ive read, there is a XXfemale that does not have the hermie gene. I read it in GG grow bible he was using VicHigh (or something like that) as an example, or vic wrote an article or something idk.


Are you sure it's void of the hermie gene or just not prone to it?

Also I have experience at growing, I'm not a guru or a master at it by any means. I moved to a new area with less than 20% humidity and I have been having problems with the water here. I changed soil and a few other things making it harder to diagnose. It changed the game a bit. I figured out the problem. It was too much Ca in my water and it was causing sulphur to be locked out at any good PH range. Mysterious changes in your plants will make you question the basics. These problems will just make me a better grower.


----------



## rocknratm (May 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Are you sure it's void of the hermie gene or just not prone to it?
> 
> Also I have experience at growing, I'm not a guru or a master at it by any means. I moved to a new area with less than 20% humidity and I have been having problems with the water here. I changed soil and a few other things making it harder to diagnose. It changed the game a bit. I figured out the problem. It was too much Ca in my water and it was causing sulphur to be locked out at any good PH range. Mysterious changes in your plants will make you question the basics. These problems will just make me a better grower.


ya most grows I have some problem, I usually solve it, getting better in the process.

ya im sure it said it cannot hermie, how he did it was take clones, let them root, then test each plant by flowering the clones 12/12 for like a week, then 24hrs light, then 12/12 for a couple days, ect. really fucking with the light cycle.
Then whatever one doesnt hermie is the true XX, it could take a lotta tries


----------



## Rare D MI (May 29, 2012)

Tangerine Trainwreck Haze Seedlings... very uniform growth...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 30, 2012)

That's a distint looking leaf. She is gonna stand out in a room


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

Must say that grow over at TSD looks promising for RD!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

Attitude lowered it's prices on RD considerably.


----------



## Hotsause (May 30, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Tangerine Trainwreck Haze Seedlings... very uniform growth...


Nice mi that tangerine is next on my list to buy. 
Im still waiting for Both Star Killers to show sex. Rug Burg is in flowering as of 3-4 days ago


----------



## CharlieBud (May 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Attitude lowered it's prices on RD considerably.



But its still Attitude.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

didn't know there was a problem? 20+ orders and counting


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

ya lol i dont know why so many people hate on the tude i always have great success with them


----------



## gladstoned (May 30, 2012)

dozens of orders, a handful of problems. I get mad, but I still keep sending them money. My last order was perfect.


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

this thread is full of ignorance why did i ever venture out on riu i will never know!!! @sketchy i hope all these rd beans work out for you bro if it wasnt you i wouldnt give a shit lol!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Rare D MI (May 30, 2012)

True that, people seem to be pretty happy here in spite of the ridiculous concentration of dumb human beings.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 30, 2012)

not to be funny, but it seems like the ignorance gets more attention rather than someone actually looking for general help in this thread. i spoke to Mrs RD and she'd answer the question but i decided to ask here just to see all the rd reps would throw some suggestions out there. here it is days later no response or advice what so ever. 

honestly i can see why people lead towards being negative in this thread as appose to being positive/conducive when it comes to showing interest in rd genetics. it's been said many of times and i am starting to truly believe it, people only really respect violence (violence being the negative post and comments). when it's all said and done fuck what who's being ignorant, it's business. as business minded people the last thing that should come into play should be how a question was asked or what was said that didn't rub you the right way. if anything it should be help all that is asking/seeking and deal with the emotional shit later because that shit doesn't promote sales, something some still don't seem to get.

Mrs Rd explained something to me and i understood where she was coming from. i told her if all works out i'll pick some more of their stock up but besides Mrs Rd i see no other reason to do so. for a rep or anyone down for the rd cause my first thought would be to seek and find those that purchase or have any interest into rd stock, shower them with my experience showing them what they are in stored for in the future with rd which in return will keep them coming back when it comes to making any future purchases. basically killing 2 birds with one stone without barely doing any hard work.

however it seems like some just want to go the opposite way and get upset or can't understand why people are questioning rd motives. no disrespect to anyone, not my intentions, i was just thinking out loud.

when it's all said and done i want to be a firm believer in what i brought as appose to just wishing upon a star all goes right just because i brought this choice of stock without any previous knowledge of them.


----------



## blindbaby (May 30, 2012)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! lol.


----------



## blindbaby (May 30, 2012)

your pic is of the loser of the millenia. lol. not for much longer.


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

Looking mighty fine to me!














\


----------



## Rare D MI (May 30, 2012)

I honestly thought you were joking when you asked if it would be okay to veg them for 2 months...

I guess we're all so used to growing from clone, that 2 months seems like a long time. Here is what you can tell us to get a more accurate answer:
1. What kind of light are you growing the plants under?
2. At what point are you counting from? Seed germination? Sprouting above soil? First single leaves? 5 leaves? If you're starting from germination 2 months is fine. If you're starting from 5 leaves, 2 months is a lot of veg time. 

I would never veg a strain that is 70%+ sativa for 2 months. You're looking for trouble in flowering. 

The neville's wreck dad, hitting stretchy OG plants, will make for tall sativa plants. Luckily it adds the bulk to the flowers too. both gth1 and 8 should yield very well. 

I have not smoked any samples of #8. But as I stated a few pages back, the gth#1 is a strong racey sativa high. Flavors lean on the trainwreck/haze side, with the sweetness and frost that the ghost OG has. If you're looking for strong sativa herb, #1 is great.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to get a taste of that #1


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 31, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I honestly thought you were joking when you asked if it would be okay to veg them for 2 months...
> 
> I guess we're all so used to growing from clone, that 2 months seems like a long time. Here is what you can tell us to get a more accurate answer:
> 1. What kind of light are you growing the plants under?
> ...


hey thanks for the feedback and to give you an idea of how i was planning to do things
3gal pots
400w t5
flora series
1000w hps for flower
i start the count once they break the ground, then from that point on i just tie the tip down from time to time to try promote a lot of side branching.
the #1 sounds like something i am looking for, so i will go with that. if they show sex before the 2 months i don't mind flowering them out before then but if not i will try to keep them low as possible until the do. hit you when i start them up.

forgot to ask, what's the average yield with this strain? have you found any pheno that finished early and had a good yield? thanks in advance.


----------



## Gigabyt3r (May 31, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello,
> Just got back from LA.. nice weather, but hate the traffic. And the 19 hour car ride home... UUGG.
> I fly out this weekend for the Cali cup. We have 4 entries. Scott's OG, Doc's OG, Tangerine Trainwreck HAze, and OG oil.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats impressive germination, can you explain what germination method you use? Looks like wet tissue inside a zip bag?

Thanks!


----------



## dukeblue (May 31, 2012)

I take offense to their company motto: "Guns dont kill people, corrupt pigs do."

Modeling your product like that is not only grandiose and pretentious but also socially irresponsible and immature. For the most part,cops are just doing their jobs.


----------



## blissfest (May 31, 2012)

What OG was used in GTH #2? Is it Triangle?

WTF? This should not be a secret, LOL!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 31, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> I take offense to their company motto: "Guns dont kill people, corrupt pigs do."
> 
> Modeling your product like that is not only grandiose and pretentious but also socially irresponsible and immature. For the most part,cops are just doing their jobs.


So if it's your job all behavior is excused? Lie,cheat,steal,assault people,shoot family pets, but hey you get a 401k and lots of other bennies from MY pocket, and it's OK? Just doin their jobs? COP OUT!


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

Is that really their motto?

I thought it was, "[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*Changing the world with Elite Genetics." 
*[/FONT]


----------



## nattybongo (May 31, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is that really their motto?
> 
> I thought it was, "*Changing the world with Elite Genetics."
> *


That's what I was thinking. Never seen the gun motto...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 31, 2012)

I don't like to say anything about average yield, as every growing style and environment is different. It's hard to average something with so many variables. 

As far as fast finishing selections, I don't know of anything super fast being found. None of the strains in the gth series are fast finishers. Every mom used goes 65 days or more. Most plants will be 70+ day finishers.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

IMO most strains take 60-70 days to finish anyhow. The number one mistake most growers make and I see it all the time is harvesting early. 
When people ask is it done yet.. it usually isn't. When its done you'll know just by looking at it.


----------



## gladstoned (May 31, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> That's what I was thinking. Never seen the gun motto...


I thought it was the signature for a Rare Dankness 'fan', not a company motto. lmao. Who the fuck would use that for a worldwide company logo?

"Changing the world with Elite Genetics" is the motto on the website.


----------



## gladstoned (May 31, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> True that, people seem to be pretty happy here in spite of the ridiculous concentration of dumb human beings.


These are the comments that blow my fucking mind.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 31, 2012)

I was wondering about yall do you have any real stable genetics that yall have been working with for some time or are they all crosses of some killer cause yall aint been around to long and yall got a bit of strains but there crossed with a lot of the same shit so I'm not to sure on your sability I dont just want a bunch of phenos to choose from for the best cause a lot of shit youd need to grow 50 or so to get the super pheno breeders talk about or get lucky unless you have good stable stock thats the problem with most breeders they just make crosses of crosses and put a name on it most of them don't take the years of work to make great stable varietys that can be considerd a strain


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> didn't know there was a problem? 20+ orders and counting




Haters like to hate my friend....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 31, 2012)

fuck the police and fuck the fuckin dea the dea is just doing their job when they bust medical weed and it says corrupt cops not good cops some cops are ok but most of them are just looking to jam someone up so fuck em all
you sound almost like a hippie but hippies hate cops more then me are you the police you wearing a fuckin wire man lol


dukeblue said:


> I take offense to their company motto: "Guns dont kill people, corrupt pigs do."
> 
> Modeling your product like that is not only grandiose and pretentious but also socially irresponsible and immature. For the most part,cops are just doing their jobs.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 31, 2012)

ya that gun moto would be wack for a seed company it sounds like a bumper sticker the real one aint bad makes them sound like the bobonic chonic


gladstoned said:


> I thought it was the signature for a Rare Dankness 'fan', not a company motto. lmao. Who the fuck would use that for a worldwide company logo?
> 
> "Changing the world with Elite Genetics" is the motto on the website.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 31, 2012)

As far as the company motto thing, that quote is in an RIU member signature. He is doing test grows for RD, but does not work for the company. 

This shows the ridiculous lengths people are willing to go to hate on this company. Take a random person on the Internet growing the seeds, find something you don't like about them personally, and then attribute that to the entire company. Genius. Instant Internet fact.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

Beating a slave was someones job to once... make his actions ok too right? being it was just a job...



Edit: LOL think I was trying to post that in another thread...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 31, 2012)

THis is *not* our motto...




dukeblue said:


> I take offense to their company motto: "Guns dont kill people, corrupt pigs do."
> 
> Modeling your product like that is not only grandiose and pretentious but also socially irresponsible and immature. For the most part,cops are just doing their jobs.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Beating a slave was someones job to once... make his actions ok too right? being it was just a job...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL think I was trying to post that in another thread...



Yep, the politicians are responsible for that one too. Yet they never seem held accountable for all the deaths and pain they cause others to commit in their name. I mean it is the politicians making us into criminals and sending SWAT units into bedrooms to shoot dogs. They called it a "war" so collateral damage was acceptable. 

Its not that there are not bad cops, there are bad everything. Its that the politicians are sending them after us for a plant in the first place. Save the SWAT for the hostage takers and killers, not the farmer with cancer.


----------



## Hotsause (May 31, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> I take offense to their company motto: "Guns dont kill people, corrupt pigs do."
> 
> Modeling your product like that is not only grandiose and pretentious but also socially irresponsible and immature. For the most part,cops are just doing their jobs.


Lmao this has been my signature since i started posting on this site. How you came to the conclusion that my signature represented the whole Rare Dankness seed company i would really like to know. I came up with that quote after seeing countless stories of Medical Marijuana Raids where innocent people were killed. Their dogs shot for no reason. I watched many videos on it and it pissed me off and still does. Most of the time they get away with it and its all cleared. I stick by my quote IT DOESNT GO OUT TO COPS DOING A HONEST GOOD JOB it goes to those corrupt fucks who lie and kill people because they have a power trip. Look up the story on the Marine who was killed he had worked nights like me. Heard noises at his door. Told his wife and kid to hide in the closet he had his gun on safety and they shot him 30 something times saying he opened fire first&#8230;.

PS: NOTICE I SAID CROOKED PIGS not your average cop just doing his job Learn to read please
and that Marines name is Jose Guerena


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

Wow it never ceases to surprise me how many idiots are on Rollitup. 
I see and read some of the dumbest things on this site.

There's a small group of really down to earth & experienced cool peps too, that I do not see anywhere else on the net. They probably make up less than 1% of the total active members here.. This small group in fact belong to one of my very favorite internet grow related threads online. It just so happens to be on the RIU server.

But besides that small group.. I find there's another 5% that are really just here to learn and share their newly found passion for growing with others.. and then there's the majority 94% of the active community here that is really dumb as bricks. These are the people who troll and hate. Asking questions such as... "Is it done yet?" After showing a picture of a plant that's been in bloom for 3 weeks. These are the people that hide their grow from their mom. They are the ones who dropped out of school and smoke shhwag all day, probably grow the shhwag too. They watch youtube videos by Arjan and can't wait try growing whatever the hot Greenhouse strain is at the moment. They have bags of Miracle grow potting soil and comment about urine being an excellent fertilizer. Ughhhh. It is what it is. & these are the people who have done nothing but troll these threads. 

Anyways I'm done ranting now.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 31, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> not to be funny, but it seems like the ignorance gets more attention rather than someone actually looking for general help in this thread. i spoke to Mrs RD and she'd answer the question but i decided to ask here just to see all the rd reps would throw some suggestions out there. here it is days later no response or advice what so ever.
> 
> honestly i can see why people lead towards being negative in this thread as appose to being positive/conducive when it comes to showing interest in rd genetics. it's been said many of times and i am starting to truly believe it, people only really respect violence (violence being the negative post and comments). when it's all said and done fuck what who's being ignorant, it's business. as business minded people the last thing that should come into play should be how a question was asked or what was said that didn't rub you the right way. if anything it should be help all that is asking/seeking and deal with the emotional shit later because that shit doesn't promote sales, something some still don't seem to get.
> 
> ...



How high are you?


----------



## Gigabyt3r (Jun 1, 2012)

Gigabyt3r said:


> Wow, thats impressive germination, can you explain what germination method you use? Looks like wet tissue inside a zip bag?
> 
> Thanks!


You there Mrs OP?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

you had it right on your first guess... evidence....exhibit A. wet paper towel Exhibit B. ziplock baggie ...Exhibit C germination... looks like a open and shut case there.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was wondering wich is your strongest best yielding indicas and kushes you have their are like six og crosses and atleast 15 of your indicas all the pics look dank but way to much to choose from I thought subcool had a lot of strains for a new grower but damn yall got him beat with strains I think I counted over 20 sativas although that ghost train haze that won the cup was the strongest shit of all thats badass growing the strongest ever I was wondering just how many phenos come in this strain how many seeds do you yourself need to grow for your cup winner cause breeders usally grow 50-200 to find the best phenos for breeding and how many do you grow for your pheno selections


----------



## wheezer (Jun 1, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I was wondering wich is your strongest best yielding indicas and kushes you have their are like six og crosses and atleast 15 of your indicas all the pics look dank but way to much to choose from I thought subcool had a lot of strains for a new grower but damn yall got him beat with strains I think I counted over 20 sativas although that ghost train haze that won the cup was the strongest shit of all thats badass growing the strongest ever I was wondering just how many phenos come in this strain how many seeds do you yourself need to grow for your cup winner cause breeders usally grow 50-200 to find the best phenos for breeding and how many do you grow for your pheno selections


I'm waiting for this answer too.


----------



## dukeblue (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok hotsause,

Next time you get into a jam,dont call the police. its just that simple. 

Apologies to RD,obviously....


----------



## dukeblue (Jun 1, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> fuck the police and fuck the fuckin dea the dea is just doing their job when they bust medical weed and it says corrupt cops not good cops some cops are ok but most of them are just looking to jam someone up so fuck em all
> you sound almost like a hippie but hippies hate cops more then me are you the police you wearing a fuckin wire man lol


So i guess you to call the police when someones trying to mug you. yeah right!
So i guess you move to another country. yeah right!

You idiots just dont get it. Without cops,your freedoms are gone. This is what a hate about the stoner culture. So cliche.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Wow it never ceases to surprise me how many idiots are on Rollitup.
> *I see and read some of the dumbest things on this site...*
> 
> and then there's the majority 94% of the active community here that is really dumb as bricks. These are the people who troll and hate. *Asking questions such as... "Is it done yet?" After showing a picture of a plant that's been in bloom for 3 weeks. These are the people that hide their grow from their mom. They are the ones who dropped out of school and smoke shhwag all day, probably grow the shhwag too. They watch youtube videos by Arjan and can't wait try growing whatever the hot Greenhouse strain is at the moment. They have bags of Miracle grow potting soil and comment about urine being an excellent fertilizer.* Ughhhh. It is what it is. & these are the people who have done nothing but troll these threads.


^^this man deserves an award!

Also, he pretty much summed up the cfl/micro cab section of this site. It's a disaster over there. Bunch of 16 year olds trying to grow some OG cut or Haze cross in a gutted out PC case with a single 16 watt pigtail bulb inside. I mean just how in the hell do they think that's going to work anyways, lol!

...and of course yes, asking the same hundred questions everyday - all of which would easily be answered by doing a search first.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 1, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> So i guess you to call the police when someones trying to mug you. yeah right!
> So i guess you move to another country. yeah right!
> 
> You idiots just dont get it. Without cops,your freedoms are gone. This is what a hate about the stoner culture. So cliche.


The video is chilling, but it's also a sign of the times.

"Your First Amendment rights can be terminated," yells the Chicago police officer, caught on video right before arresting two journalists outside a Chicago hospital. One, an NBC News photographer, was led away in handcuffs essentially for taking pictures in a public place. He was released only minutes later, but the damage was done. Chicago cops suffered an embarrassing "caught on tape" moment, and civil rights experts who say cops are unfairly cracking down on citizens with cameras had their iconic moment.
Advertise | AdChoices

yeap gaurding my 'freedoms'

go away officer,or you will find out why the stoner culture hates your fat blue parasitic ass








Tales of reporters, protestors and citizen journalists being threatened or arrested for filming law enforcement officials during disputes are on the rise, critics say, with Occupy Wall Street protests a lightning rod for these incidents. The National Press Photographers Association claims it has documented 70 such arrests since September and, in May, called on U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder to focus attention on the issue.
[HR][/HR]"The First Amendment has come under assault on the streets of America," the photography association said in a letter to Holder that was also signed by several other interest groups. "Police have arrested dozens of journalists and activists simply for attempting to document political protests in public spaces.
Such allegations are ironic, given the sharp rise in police surveillance technology, which gives cops vast capabilities to film citizens, said Catherine Crump, an American Civil Liberties Union attorney.
"It is true that Americans are photographed more and more today as they walk around in public spaces," Crump said. "And it is ironic that law enforcement agencies are objecting when the same activity is being used to film their activities. But it's not surprising because there's often a double-standard in this space."
There's always been a tense relationship between cops and cameras, but that relationship is being pushed to the brink now that half of U.S. adults carry smartphones, nearly all of them capable of filming and sharing visuals instantly with the whole world via the Internet. Cops at Occupy Wall Street protests -- such as those at Zucotti Park in New York City -- routinely deal with dozens of amateur photographers shoving cameras in their faces, many of them aggressive. It's not hard to see how the cameras can escalate an already tense situation.
But First Amendment law is clear: Citizens in public spaces have a right to film things they see in plain sight. Courts have repeatedly upheld that right in high-profile cases.
Court rulings sometimes have no bearing during intense situations, however.
"It wouldn't really matter with some police officers if you had an original copy of Bill of Rights with you," said Mickey Osterreicher, a lawyer for the press photographers association. He said he deals with new cases nearly every day involving photographers who he believes have been wrongly arrested.
Advertise | AdChoices


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 1, 2012)

AAAaaaaaahhhh so are mods over here.


----------



## SofaKingPurp (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you guys take your argument to the no one gives a f*ck part of the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 1, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I don't like to say anything about average yield, as every growing style and environment is different. It's hard to average something with so many variables.
> 
> As far as fast finishing selections, I don't know of anything super fast being found. None of the strains in the gth series are fast finishers. Every mom used goes 65 days or more. Most plants will be 70+ day finishers.


hey thanks for the reply and i totally understand. everything im running now, even though in the description 8-9 weeks, has gone up to 70+ days so that's no big deal. my initial understanding was leaning more towards like 90 days so to here 70 is great.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 1, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> Ok hotsause,
> 
> Next time you get into a jam,dont call the police. its just that simple.
> 
> Apologies to RD,obviously....



lol i try to keep myself out of "Jams" but ill keep that in mind. Im really trying not to troll so ill end it with that
PEACE

On another note Star Killers are looking Beautiful i love # 1 Structure
Star Killer 1 Day 50
















Star Killer 2
















Rug Burn


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> What OG was used in GTH #2? Is it Triangle?
> 
> WTF? This should not be a secret, LOL!


I'm also curious. I'm guessing it's the Triangle cut. RD gets weird when talking about the Triangle cut. The Triangle cut is also known as The White. If your wondering what the Raredankness #1 is, this is all I could find. "RD#1 makeup - the exact crosses are proprietary, but this is basically an OG Kush IBL -5 different elite OGs crossed into each other to recombine all their genetic material." RDrep


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Beating a slave was someones job to once... make his actions ok too right? being it was just a job...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL think I was trying to post that in another thread...


In case anyone is wondering, Nazi SS troops were the first to coin and use " just doing our jobs"....that is literally the root of that phrase. So if cops are "just doing their job",.....

In case anyone is forgetting, which history we seem to forget the fastest hitler once made a very famous quote, that is very relevant to 21st century times 

"There is nothing greater for a Government, than a citizenry of sheep"--Adolf Hitler 

Lastly, and I apologize for the off topic post, I do enjoy this thread greatly but if you take company motto's to heart....you need a life...Just sayin


----------



## blissfest (Jun 1, 2012)

A shit ton of people have the Triangle cut, wonder if RD knows this?

The White is different than the Triangle, might be related, but different.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> A shit ton of people have the Triangle cut, wonder if RD knows this?
> 
> The White is different than the Triangle, might be related, but different.


Correct.

They use a lot of clone only strains. I have several of what they use including Faceoff og, Hellsangel, Albert Walker and a few others that need confirming. The Triangle is one I don't have and I would like to find.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 1, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm also curious. I'm guessing it's the Triangle cut. RD gets weird when talking about the Triangle cut. The Triangle cut is also known as The White. If your wondering what the Raredankness #1 is, this is all I could find. "RD#1 makeup - the exact crosses are proprietary, but this is basically an OG Kush IBL -5 different elite OGs crossed into each other to recombine all their genetic material." RDrep


Triangle and triangle Kush are two different strains. The white was originally called triangle, but is not the TK.


----------



## SofaKingPurp (Jun 1, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> In case anyone is wondering, Nazi SS troops were the first to coin and use " just doing our jobs"....that is literally the root of that phrase. So if cops are "just doing their job",.....
> 
> In case anyone is forgetting, which history we seem to forget the fastest hitler once made a very famous quote, that is very relevant to 21st century times
> 
> ...


Ever hear of godwins law?


I plan to pick up some RD seed tomorrow at the place RD MI mentioned to me. I am not sure what they have, I will see tomorrow.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

SofaKingPurp said:


> Ever hear of godwins law?
> 
> 
> I plan to pick up some RD seed tomorrow at the place RD MI mentioned to me. I am not sure what they have, I will see tomorrow.


Sure have. I must note he's prob the only one going to be calling it a "law" more like a theory. But I believe it. Its hard not to. Nazi's infultrated every aspect of life man. It is what it is, and its certainly alive in America. The similarities and compares are to alarming to ignore for most. 

I also think it has a lot to do with fear. In america, we tend to let our fear, become our gods. We fear things like that happening to us because we know its a feasible possibility. Especially if your fluent with the US Constitution. If you are, it would be almost impossible to deny that we are heading in a very similar era. 

Very much a police state, where the government does what it think is in the people best interest instead of doing what the people think is the best interest. Its an observation of a conflict of interest, that a really broad generalization, so its gets plugged into almost every discussion. 

With things like the Patriot Acts, and NDAA, and Checkpoints, and Fema Camps ( all thats missing is a furnace )....only difference is the Government is not yet killing folks in mass number, but we do have the worlds largest prision population bar none, which is odd for the worlds "freest" don't ya think?  

Were 5% of the World's population, yet house almost 30% of the worlds prison population. China, a very well known no so free place, houses 2% of the worlds prison population, and they have the largest population. Sounds more free in China than it does in America. 

"The land of dreams is really a nightmare hidden within propaganda"--Dr. Martin Luther King

Again, my apologies on the off topic post. This is the last off topic response I shall have in this thread that is not mine .


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 1, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> China, a very well known no so free place, houses 2% of the worlds prison population, and they have the largest population. Sounds more free in China than it does in America.



China had between 12,000 and 15,000 executions per year between 1998 and 2001. As of 2006 they were responsible for about 2/3 of the worldwide executions.

Not saying we are good here, just that China is the last comparison you want to make when discussing liberty.​


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

They do have more exuctions, but their prison population is no comparison to ours. per capita , we incarcerate the most in the world. I don't think its the statistics that personally bother me, but the sheer fact that America, tends to do so much blindless chest pumping as the freest, when its just not the case. 

The remark I made with china was in regards to them being a very non free place  And they openly admit it. Unlike America. Were we tend to stay at Da Denial Inn. 

According to MarkTheWeedGuy of Kush.ca, who frequents china every month has stated many times that China is a much freer society than American. Law for law we have 4 times as many laws, and the obvious prison state. Not sure how true the law statistic is, but it seems rational, in America.

Could be wrong, but you need a new hat Charlie


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> China had between 12,000 and 15,000 executions per year between 1998 and 2001. As of 2006 they were responsible for about 2/3 of the worldwide executions.
> 
> Not saying we are good here, just that China is the last comparison you want to make when discussing liberty.​


America is very high on that list. There are very very few countries that execute more people than America. You have to use China's fucked-up ass just to try to make us look a little better.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> America is very high on that list. There are very very few countries that execute more people than America. You have to use China's fucked-up ass just to try to make us look a little better.


Total US executions *since 1976* (including 2012): *1295*.
China had *between 12,000 and 15,000* executions *per year* between 1998 and 2001.


How are your math skills?

Here is recent execution data http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_exe-crime-executions

Rank Countries Amount 
# 1 China:	470 executions 
# 2 Iran:	317 executions 
# 3 Saudi Arabia:	143 executions 
# 4 Pakistan:	135 executions 
# 5 Congo, Democratic Republic of the:	100 executions 
# 6 Egypt:	48 executions 
# 7 United States:	42 executions 
# 8 Iraq:	33 executions 
# 9 Taiwan:	32 executions 
# 10 Vietnam:	25 executions 
= 11 Rwanda:	24 executions 
= 11 Sierra Leone:	24 executions 
= 13 Afghanistan:	15 executions 
= 13 Yemen:	15 executions 
= 15 Japan:	9 executions 
= 15 Libya:	9 executions 
= 15 Jordan:	9 executions 
= 18 Sudan:	7 executions 
= 18 Syria:	7 executions 
= 20 Bangladesh:	6 executions 
= 20 Nigeria:	6 executions 
= 20 Oman:	6 executions 
= 23 Somalia:	5 executions 
= 23 Cuba:	5 executions 
# 25 Kyrgyzstan:	4 executions 
# 26 Equatorial Guinea:	3 executions 
= 27 Lebanon:	2 executions 
= 27 Singapore:	2 executions 
= 27 Zimbabwe:	2 executions 
= 27 Bahamas, The:	2 executions 
= 31 Thailand:	1 executions 
= 31 Belarus:	1 executions 
= 31 Indonesia:	1 executions 
= 31 Kuwait:	1 executions 
= 31 Guatemala:	1 executions 
= 31 Botswana:	1 executions 
= 31 Ethiopia:	1 executions 
# 38 Uzbekistan:	0 executions 
Total:	1,514 executions 
Weighted average:	39.8 executions


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

I am bad ass at math. I also know the US shouldn't be #7 on that list. 1300 people since 75' that is crazy as fuck. We murdered that many people. I just commented because I recently heard some shit about how the US was in the top 10 or whatever and I was very shocked. I honestly don't really give a fuck what China is doing, but I do care that Michigan spends more on corrections than education. I do care that we have as many people in prisons as we do. And I do care that we are getting worse not better.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUWjkGzEDO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUWjkGzEDO0[/video]

10 years 50 to 60 strains with 50 or 60 more to come...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice video Sketch! Always enjoyed don and aaron and their great genetics. One of my top 5 strains all time is the lovely LA Con. Just mothered LA-Ultra from resin seeds ( LA Con X MK-ultra) one of my new found favorites.


----------



## purple puffinstuff (Jun 2, 2012)

Im interested to hear about OG ghost train haze. #1 and #9


----------



## wheezer (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Nice video Sketch! Always enjoyed don and aaron and their great genetics. One of my top 5 strains all time is the lovely LA Con. Just mothered LA-Ultra from resin seeds ( LA Con X MK-ultra) one of my new found favorites.


I did that cross myself, to great satisfaction. I took an LA male and hit my female MK Ultra and wala.....I got Ultra Con. Then, I saw Resin seeds version.......I was pissed haha.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jun 2, 2012)

As far as popping to get the phenos he wanted .. hundreds. I know the GTH#1 was at least 200 and the Moonshine wasn't that many. We have seen about 3-4 phenos. ( sometimes the "mail man's" kid has pop up here or there) He breeds to make a balanced mix of each of the parents. And of course you'll have a more dad dom or mom dom pheno. He seems to chose the pheno leaning mom torward the mother.
Afghan HA, afghan Ghost, Wardareekn, Rugburn for as yield. Those moms are a great yielder and they seem to dominate that trait.
We are not that new... he was doing moonshine seeds way before he changed the name to RD.
hope this helps.


bluntmassa1 said:


> I was wondering wich is your strongest best yielding indicas and kushes you have their are like six og crosses and atleast 15 of your indicas all the pics look dank but way to much to choose from I thought subcool had a lot of strains for a new grower but damn yall got him beat with strains I think I counted over 20 sativas although that ghost train haze that won the cup was the strongest shit of all thats badass growing the strongest ever I was wondering just how many phenos come in this strain how many seeds do you yourself need to grow for your cup winner cause breeders usally grow 50-200 to find the best phenos for breeding and how many do you grow for your pheno selections


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I did that cross myself, to great satisfaction. I took an LA male and hit my female MK Ultra and wala.....I got Ultra Con. Then, I saw Resin seeds version.......I was pissed haha.


Lmao, ain't that just the way luck rolls. I can def atest that Resin seeds LA-Ultra is amazing. My pheno has a very distinct and mouth covering strawberry-kush taste. AMazing taste, and its def a Indica dom 80/20 would be my guess. I smoke 2-3 bongs after work and Im out like I swallowed 100 sleeping pills


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> [video=youtube;iUWjkGzEDO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUWjkGzEDO0[/video]
> 
> 10 years 50 to 60 strains with 50 or 60 more to come...


Your video got me looking around and I found DNA Skunk train collectors pack. I can't wait for that shit too!!!! And I am getting a free 13-pack of Pure Afghan. roflmao 
now that was a deal.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 2, 2012)

o.k. should be getting some rare dankness soon... my ogres that i ordered from seed depot are out of stock, so i sent jb a message to just send something else..pineapple hashplant... dna rocklock ...and a private breeder cotton candy....mostly excited to get the pineapple hashplant


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Your video got me looking around and I found DNA Skunk train collectors pack. I can't wait for that shit too!!!! And I am getting a free 13-pack of Pure Afghan. roflmao
> now that was a deal.


yea.. I was just pointing out that the company had been in business for 10 years with 50-60 strains and another 50-60 coming out.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are some KarmasBitch and FaceOff Afghanii getting ready for their new Home. Both are starting to show some leg


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 5, 2012)

You should cross one of those with one of my black widow males and make Black Bitch, that would pretty cool.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 5, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> You should cross one of those with one of my black widow males and make Black Bitch, that would pretty cool.


or Karma's Widow


----------



## SofaKingPurp (Jun 5, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> You should cross one of those with one of my black widow males and make Black Bitch, that would pretty cool.


Call it Star Jones. Same thing less offensive.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 5, 2012)

SofaKingPurp said:


> Call it Star Jones. Same thing less offensive.


Fuck that! Call it Oprah! Black,Fat and rich just like Karma Bitch!


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 5, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Fuck that! Call it Oprah! Black,Fat and rich just like Karma Bitch!


I know it is entertaining, I do it myself from time to time. However, talking about breeding based on strain names rather then genetic traits makes everyone sound like a total noob.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 5, 2012)

...I still think it would rock! lol


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 5, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> I know it is entertaining, I do it myself from time to time. However, talking about breeding based on strain names rather then genetic traits makes everyone sound like a total noob.


In all fairness to breeders? I ain't one no matter what it says under my handle on some sites, I am not a breeder. Not even up to closet chucker.

Pollen Pimp!! Yeah that's me!!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I got my pre-98 Bubba today. But I don't think guys will be asking for black bubba no matter how good that shit is. lol.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 5, 2012)

Then just call it Ben Dover Bubba! I have smoked stuff called Dog shit and it didnt sway my decision.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 5, 2012)

Midas Pheno Hunt Update

Gonna flip these in a few more weeks. Transplanted into 3 gal today.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 6, 2012)

how many weeks you vegged them for? thanks in advance.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 6, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> how many weeks you vegged them for? thanks in advance.


That is a little under 2 months from package. In that time they were held in a 1 gallon and topped a few times. They were under T5s during that period. They spent about 1 week under 600W MH at time of the pics and were transplanted that same day into those 3 gal air-pots. They were not root bound at this point, but they were very root dense.

This was sort of a delayed veg for the pheno hunt vs. normal schedule. My pending plan post pheno selection is about a 30 day veg in a 5 gallon GeoPot. In my garden vegging sativas for 2 months isn't as manageable as I would like.

I would also like to note that the majority exhibit extreme odor if you rub the stalks. A couple are downright STANKY.


----------



## zomga (Jun 6, 2012)

Will RD be at the Cannabis Cup in San Francisco?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes. RD will have a booth at the SF cup.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jun 6, 2012)

Tomorrow I will be visiting a dispensary that has the Scott's Og growing. Hoping they allow me to take some pics and post them.
And yes, we will be at the San Fran Cup fully stocked.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Tomorrow I will be visiting a dispensary that has the Scott's Og growing. Hoping they allow me to take some pics and post them.
> And yes, we will be at the San Fran Cup fully stocked.


Here's to LMFAO!!!!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 6, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Here's to LMFAO!!!!


and your point?


----------



## FlowerFuel (Jun 6, 2012)

Other than the Lee Roy, are there any other ogs in the making for public release? 
Where will you tell us when its ready to be released on here or elsewhere?
Are there any plans on ever making s1s? Alot of the nicer og s have came from self crosses.
Like your work! have tried 2 of your strains. Will be trying more.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

When is the cup and will you have a special for RIU fans of RD?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 7, 2012)

FlowerFuel said:


> Other than the Lee Roy, are there any other ogs in the making for public release?
> Where will you tell us when its ready to be released on here or elsewhere?
> Are there any plans on ever making s1s? Alot of the nicer og s have came from self crosses.
> Like your work! have tried 2 of your strains. Will be trying more.


If you read the FAQ section on the rare dankness website, you will see that Scott is against feminized breeding, so you will never see any S1 releases of any genes used in his breeding.


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Here's to LMFAO!!!!


Here's to how about no.... Just no....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I did get to go to a local warehouse and got to take a few pics of the Scott's Og in flower and I saw a few PMP in Veg.
.

1st..Scoot's Og 2nd PMP 3rd Scott's Og
That's about a good as I could get the pics.. it was a freaking jungle! And everything looked amazing. Plus I saw the most beautiful Jilly Bean...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well, I did get to go to a local warehouse and got to take a few pics of the Scott's Og in flower and I saw a few PMP in Veg.
> .View attachment 2203547View attachment 2203557View attachment 2203552
> 
> 1st..Scoot's Og 2nd PMP 3rd Scott's Og
> That's about a good as I could get the pics.. it was a freaking jungle! And everything looked amazing. Plus I saw the most beautiful Jilly Bean...


LMFAO....lol

They look nice...
But the pics i saw the other day of the nugs that Scott grew were much better advertisement.... Lookin Dank lemme tell u....


----------



## sambomb (Jun 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LMFAO....lol
> 
> They look nice...
> But the pics i saw the other day of the nugs that Scott grew were much better advertisement.... Lookin Dank lemme tell u....


Ditto!


I purchased some seeds before the dispensary stopped selling them. Purple Haze #2. 
Let me tell you genetics stink for this particular strain. We have grown for about 14 years 6 years as a cottage farmer in Cali and 2 years selling to dispenaries, and primarily grow sativa strains. I expect nothing but headache will this strain. Will not buy another. I would rather buy clones with mites and hit it with azamax religiously then to buy another pack of RD seeds. $60 for a six pack is just a rip off for the weak plants. I would rather order them online from a proven breeder, just my .02


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 8, 2012)

any pics/ournals with some pineapple hashplant?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

Bunch of Doc's & Scott's OG dropped at the 'Tude.

Between those two and the 501st OG, they're the only RD genetics I honestly could give any sh*t about.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 8, 2012)

Running three strains from one breeder kinda makes you a fan bro. Bragging bout them dropping at the tude puts you ridding shotgun on the band wagon.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 8, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Running three strains from one breeder kinda makes you a fan bro. Bragging bout them dropping at the tude puts you ridding shotgun on the band wagon.


haha jj on the bandwagon knew he had a secret <3 for RD!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 8, 2012)

Really am not going to say anything bad about these guys until I see otherwise. They are definitely getting put on blast for all these releases so quick but I have purchased more than one strain of their strains and will judge for myself.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 8, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Really am not going to say anything bad about these guys until I see otherwise. They are definitely getting put on blast for all these releases so quick but I have purchased more than one strain of their strains and will judge for myself.


Said like a true gentlemen there mate! Someone has gotta do it!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah just jumped on a couple more packs myself. keeping it on the "I", honestly if Mrs Rd is here to help with any issues i really don't think i have anything to worry about. i know if something legitimate do come up some people would say it was time wasted, but if you really look at it there's a lot of shit people do that is considered a waste of time, but not too many can say they got reimbursed for it. once again keeping it on the "I", for me that's all i need to hear and know and as far as i am concerns it's a win win situation as far as i see it.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> haha jj on the bandwagon knew he had a secret <3 for RD!


Not so fast! I've got Venom & GTH#1 from a couple of months back (during the initial hype). Don't plan on running them anytime soon though... 

*IF* 501st was in stock along with Doc's OG, I'd be really interested in picking those up.


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Not so fast! I've got Venom & GTH#1 from a couple of months back (during the initial hype). Don't plan on running them anytime soon though...
> 
> *IF* 501st was in stock along with Doc's OG, I'd be really interested in picking those up.


The seed depot has both of them in now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2012)

going to give scott's og a shot see how they turn out [h=2][/h]


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 9, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> going to give scott's og a shot see how they turn out


looks damn tasty from the pics ive seen!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2012)

taking the plunge and going for better genetics ,


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone have the promo code for the High Times Cannabis Cup 2012 San Francisco? The Los Angeles Cup is crap compared to the SF cup. That's atleast what a lot of people have told me.


----------



## kraposky (Jun 11, 2012)

like i said in other post, i have two ghost train haze #1 in flo .... really similar in shape, and in fast double stretching.... put this ladies in flo not over 30 cm , or you have some big trouble .... they seems indica dominant, when the flowers are formed i put some photo to show you this genetic...


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 11, 2012)

kraposky said:


> like i said in other post, i have two ghost train haze #1 in flo .... really similar in shape, and in fast double stretching.... put this ladies in flo not over 30 cm , or you have some big trouble .... they seems indica dominant, when the flowers are formed i put some photo to show you this genetic...


bring em on man!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2012)

with all the free seeds from the last two attitude orders , i have just about doubled my seed collection


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 11, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> with all the free seeds from the last two attitude orders , i have just about doubled my seed collection



Yeah, your collection is at 50% autoflowers now! lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2012)

i hope not why would you say this


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 11, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i hope not why would you say this


Just Attitude and their penchant for autoflower freebies. I think the freebies are cool, they are not my seedbank of choice though.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2012)

i did notice a number of the free seed were auto , something i would never give a red cent for


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 11, 2012)

You can pick wether you want regs or fems now when you order at the Tude. I flipped my GTH #8 at my partners this week, hope I get one female out of the two.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> You can pick wether you want regs or fems now when you order at the Tude. I flipped my GTH #8 at my partners this week, hope I get one female out of the two.


I hope you rock out that #8,


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 13, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LMFAO....lol
> 
> They look nice...
> But the pics i saw the other day of the nugs that Scott grew were much better advertisement.... Lookin Dank lemme tell u....





sambomb said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> I purchased some seeds before the dispensary stopped selling them. Purple Haze #2.
> Let me tell you genetics stink for this particular strain. We have grown for about 14 years 6 years as a cottage farmer in Cali and 2 years selling to dispenaries, and primarily grow sativa strains. I expect nothing but headache will this strain. Will not buy another. I would rather buy clones with mites and hit it with azamax religiously then to buy another pack of RD seeds. $60 for a six pack is just a rip off for the weak plants. I would rather order them online from a proven breeder, just my .02



Just so were clear, i think you misunderstood me somehow....

Scott === Moonshine aka RD #1 aka Mr. Rare Dankness


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2012)

Theres alot of new pics of strains coming out Just be patient the reports are coming. Star Killer 1 Is in flowering as of today


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2012)

And heres Star Killer 1 Before Transplant


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do the rare dankness strains incorporate the abusive cut?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 13, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> Do the rare dankness strains incorporate the abusive cut?


Yes they do.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 13, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> And heres Star Killer 1 Before Transplant


Can't wait to have my rooms complete so I can get a good camera!! That looks great.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 13, 2012)

GTH#8 @5 days from 12/12. I put 2 seeds of these in with my established clones that were WAY ahead of them. This plant absolutely took off in my garden and I was 95% sure it would be male. I had to almost cut in half at two weeks to keep canopy even, that's how much ahead of everything it was. Shocked to see it showing sex after 5 days and even more surprised that it was FEMALE! It is taller than any plant in the garden and I supercropped it and tried to keep the canopy level even after cutting it in half. Still have one more that is not showing sex, but if this one produces buds the way it vegged out it will be a keeper. I do not work or test for RD either. Edit: sorry for the HPS pic, shoud of taken it in the other room


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 14, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> GTH#8 @5 days from 12/12. I put 2 seeds of these in with my established clones that were WAY ahead of them. This plant absolutely took off in my garden and I was 95% sure it would be male. I had to almost cut in half at two weeks to keep canopy even, that's how much ahead of everything it was. Shocked to see it showing sex after 5 days and even more surprised that it was FEMALE! It is taller than any plant in the garden and I supercropped it and tried to keep the canopy level even after cutting it in half. Still have one more that is not showing sex, but if this one produces buds the way it vegged out it will be a keeper. I do not work or test for RD either. Edit: sorry for the HPS pic, shoud of taken it in the other room


Fuck that thing is gonna yield man!!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 14, 2012)

The HellsAngel cut is awesome! It's yields are huge and the potency is just as good as most other og's. My GTH#8 is double in size compared to everything else. I'm curious to see how this smokes. When was that planted?

Everysingle RD strain with the exception of Moonshine haze, have been monsters.

That thing looks bushy for what it is. In my garden males tend to be lanky and tall and the females tend to be a bit bushy regardless of height.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 15, 2012)

hey Nightmare how far are you into flower? LiL and Nightmare, how long did you veg for and how much stretch did you get in totality?


----------



## j from cali (Jun 16, 2012)

check out these scott og nugs!! grown out from seeds that i scored from rare dankness at the 2012 la cancup!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The HellsAngel cut is awesome! It's yields are huge and the potency is just as good as most other og's. My GTH#8 is double in size compared to everything else. I'm curious to see how this smokes. When was that planted?
> 
> Everysingle RD strain with the exception of Moonshine haze, have been monsters.
> 
> That thing looks bushy for what it is. In my garden males tend to be lanky and tall and the females tend to be a bit bushy regardless of height.


You have any pics of these?


----------



## j from cali (Jun 16, 2012)

check out these scott og nugs!!View attachment 2215102


----------



## blissfest (Jun 16, 2012)

What is the bigger yielder, 4-corners or Cougar piss? And if there is a person that knows, what has the most potent phenos?

No info on these strains anywhere?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jun 18, 2012)

Cougar Piss for yield, 4 corners for potency.



blissfest said:


> What is the bigger yielder, 4-corners or Cougar piss? And if there is a person that knows, what has the most potent phenos?
> 
> No info on these strains anywhere?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Cougar Piss for yield, 4 corners for potency.


Please, don't be so descriptive next time Mrs. RD!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 18, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Please, don't be so descriptive next time Mrs. RD!


Please don't be a jj420 next time. asked and answered


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 18, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Everysingle RD strain with the exception of Moonshine haze, have been monsters.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 18, 2012)

karmabitch and afghani face off staging for their new home. 22 days between pictures


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 18, 2012)

where did you get those pockets up the wall??


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 18, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> where did you get those pockets up the wall??


They are a shoe rack that hangs on your door


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice. Anyone see a business op there?


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice pics homeless beans. I'll be starting my Doc's OG soon. Can't fooking wait.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 19, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> where did you get those pockets up the wall??


 Must say that's some nice ingenuity there HLB!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Must say that's some nice ingenuity there HLB!


Got em from the dollar store. Behind the door shoe holders. The only way I will use fuckin beer cups.
Business O? Yeah I'm having the floor pieces from a couple tents made up into these.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 19, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Must say that's some nice ingenuity there HLB!


Holy fuck! A compliment!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 19, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> Nice. Anyone see a business op there?


yeap. caregiver services.

Want Serviced?


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> yeap. caregiver services.
> 
> Want Serviced?


My decks and house needs a good powerwash?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> My decks and house needs a good powerwash?


yeap!! can do








I'm kinda pricey tho. seems like you would get more bang for your buck learning how to up your game a bit.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> My decks and house needs a good powerwash?


Just got done opening my pool...LOL little late but, hey garden needed some TLC


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 19, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Holy fuck! A compliment!


I'm not afraid to give credit where it's due.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 20, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Nice pics homeless beans. I'll be starting my Doc's OG soon. Can't fooking wait.


thank you natty! just like taking pictures of super models. point and drool


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jun 20, 2012)

an email i received last week...
"just wanted to send a pic of my scott og at 67 days, started 3 of 10 out of scott seeds I scored from you guys at la medcancup in feb. All 3 turned out female finishing off at about 4 feet in 3 gallon pots of supersoil mixture - so beaitiful!! Also sent this photo to high times, maybe it'll show up in crop pics someday....cheers j"


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 21, 2012)

OG Ghost Train Haze #1 Day 62 (and I don't even know what the fuck I'm doing yet)View attachment 2222549View attachment 2222550View attachment 2222551View attachment 2222552View attachment 2222553View attachment 2222554View attachment 2222555







(I didn't use co2 on anything even though there is a big ass tank in the background)


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 21, 2012)

Somali Taxi Ride Day 61
View attachment 2222564View attachment 2222565View attachment 2222566View attachment 2222568View attachment 2222570


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 21, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Somali Taxi Ride Day 61
> View attachment 2222564View attachment 2222565View attachment 2222566View attachment 2222568View attachment 2222570


That is definitely more chunky then I imagined!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 24, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> That is definitely more chunky then I imagined!


and the smells where incredible. That is some prime AAA meds in the makin right there. well done BTW Glad.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn........I ordered GTH #1 and the Tude sent me GTH #9. I have a headache already thinking about what I will have to go through to get the right beans.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 25, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Damn........I ordered GTH #1 and the Tude sent me GTH #9. I have a headache already thinking about what I will have to go through to get the right beans.


Damn should have used the Seed Depot ~


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 25, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Damn........I ordered GTH #1 and the Tude sent me GTH #9. I have a headache already thinking about what I will have to go through to get the right beans.


One phone call will be more productive than 10 emails to them. You might be able to talk some smoking hot European chic into a free pack of seeds. 
You need to practice your deep Barry White voice. "hey baby, dis lil b's dad calling you baby. How would you like me to be your daddy too, baby?"

They love that shit!!! They eat it right up. You should see all the seeds, and shit they send me.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 25, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Damn should have used the Seed Depot ~


I just got a mixed up order from them. Ordered Giesel and Electric Banana from SOcal, seed depot sent me socal dawg and electric banana. Emailed jb this morning, hopefully something can be done.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 25, 2012)

I popped 2 Ghost Train Haze 1 Yesterday. It was like the biggest internal battle of what to pop. First i had Scotts then went to GTH1, Then Midas, Then Somali But somehow i made a choice..... lol so GTH 1 coming soon


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 25, 2012)

'Midas' Day 8 of Bloom
10/10 Germination with 4/10 Females


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 25, 2012)

10/10 germinated for my Doc's OG. Fuck yeah.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 25, 2012)

Look, its a 'Midas' clone...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey CharlieBud,
How many days did it take to root? What method do you use?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey CharlieBud,
> How many days did it take to root? What method do you use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


10 days in rapid rooters.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 25, 2012)

scott's og just showed up won't be starting it until the fall


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 25, 2012)

lol I forgot to mention RD gave me my first male  Ive never had a male(Besides one i was gifted) in my 2 years of growing until Rug Burn lol i though i had a magic touch 
1 Male out of 2 Years aint bad
And that Midas looks good I NOW HAVE TO POP MIDAS TOMORROW.... I blame it on you charlie ITS ALL YOUR FAULT


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 25, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> l
> And that Midas looks good I NOW HAVE TO POP MIDAS TOMORROW.... I blame it on you charlie ITS ALL YOUR FAULT


I am curious to see if anyone else reports a stem rub giving off a pineapple smell.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 25, 2012)

The Star Killers give off a heavy og scent when you rub the stem i noticed the same with the Rug Burn Male


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 26, 2012)

Ghost Train Haze Popped and Ready To Go


----------



## blissfest (Jun 26, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> lol I forgot to mention RD gave me my first male  Ive never had a male(Besides one i was gifted) in my 2 years of growing until Rug Burn lol i though i had a magic touch
> 1 Male out of 2 Years aint bad
> And that Midas looks good I NOW HAVE TO POP MIDAS TOMORROW.... I blame it on you charlie ITS ALL YOUR FAULT


How do you not get males? Only run Fem beans? Please tell


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 26, 2012)

First 16 seeds I popped when I started growing, I never got a male. Only 3 of those were fem. I thought i was a golden god. I think overall I'm still at about 70/30 female to male ratio, but I don't pop seeds too often.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> OG Ghost Train Haze #1 Day 62 (and I don't even know what the fuck I'm doing yet)View attachment 2222549View attachment 2222550View attachment 2222551View attachment 2222552View attachment 2222553View attachment 2222554View attachment 2222555
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with the scrawny stems and no leaves????


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 26, 2012)

double post.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 26, 2012)

Smaller pot for scrawny stems. My leaves have been yellowing and falling off. I have clones in bigger pots. This one is about to be smoked. 
The stems are too bad actually, those are big ass buds on them.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Smaller pot for scrawny stems. My leaves have been yellowing and falling off. I have clones in bigger pots. This one is about to be smoked.
> The stems are too bad actually, those are big ass buds on them.




Cool..No offense taken i hope was just curious.
Is that sativa dom or a hybrid?


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> How do you not get males? Only run Fem beans? Please tell


Thats a good question.... I was always mad about it because i wanted to try Breeding. Im hoping i still keep an unusally high Female to Male Ratio but whatever Males have uses to


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Cool..No offense taken i hope was just curious.
> Is that sativa dom or a hybrid?


No offense taken. I am learning. I was down there after your post though and the stems are scrawny as fuck. lol. My clones also. 
I am doing a journal on this and a bunch of excuses are in there if you want to read them. lol.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad put a fan on them and supercrop from here on out. if you not into supercropping, tie the tips down for some time and they will fatten up.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 27, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> Glad put a fan on them and supercrop from here on out. if you not into supercropping, tie the tips down for some time and they will fatten up.


There is definitely an art associated to Supercropping. When you get good you'll be then able to zip through pinching out all of your plants and not break many(if any) stems in the process.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 27, 2012)

You guys are just not used to "Seymour the Sativa". lol

It starts out all cute and stuff...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jun 30, 2012)

420 LIKES!!! just had to make a note


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 2, 2012)

Star Killer 
Day 9 of Flowering


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok I've been gone fore a while but I'm still growing some rd stuff. Out of the first 5 facewrecks I started 4 were male 1 female. She is in flower now.. I just recently started some ght #9


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 3, 2012)

Tangerine Trainwreck Haze- seeds popped 10. Germed 8/10. 2 failed to reach the surface. I could have planted them too deep. So far 4/6 females, 1 male, 1 still waiting.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry for not popping in.. I HATE not having internet. About to post some lil RD babies soon.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Hotsause (Jul 9, 2012)

Midas is looking Beautiful Charlie 
Day 16
Star Killer Og 1 Is Done With Her Flowering Stretch. She Got pretty big but has nice thick stems. I cant wait to take her on a 2nd run with some training


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 9, 2012)

Question. How is Doc's Og??? That strain has me very interested........


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 12, 2012)

Tangerine females are super vigorous. Fastest rooting clones ever. Seriously took 5 days for all the different cuts to root fully in root riot cubes. Usually takes at least 7 days for me.


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 13, 2012)

Lookin good Hotsauce.
Hey Jew, I've got the Doc's OG running ATM, but only in veg still. Be a while untill a schmok report.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys pop your 12/12 quick! I don't pop anything till my plants are 2-3 feet tall. I'm still vegging Long's Peak Blue and GTH#2.


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 13, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You guys pop your 12/12 quick! I don't pop anything till my plants are 2-3 feet tall. I'm still vegging Long's Peak Blue and GTH#2.


I'm veggin mine till preflowers and a good root system. You got any pics Nightmare? 

View attachment 2253425


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 13, 2012)

Nightmare, have you made it to flower with _anything_ yet??


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 13, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> I'm veggin mine till preflowers and a good root system. You got any pics Nightmare?
> 
> View attachment 2253425


Do you grow in organic soil with organic nutes and teas?


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 13, 2012)

I use Plant Magic Soil (it's like a light mix) and use Plant Magics old timers organic grow & bloom. Also using PM bio-silicon, bio-wetter, granules & veg boost.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Nightmare, have you made it to flower with _anything_ yet??


Of course! I did run into some problems with unknown gassing off. I however have not flowered the Moonshine Haze, GTH#2 or the Long Peak's Blue. They are in coco. I usually don't start flower till my plant's are 3 feet tall and that takes longer. These are going to be tossed in the ebb and gro. Thanks again for adding more worthless shit comments.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 13, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Of course! I did run into some problems with unknown gassing off. I however have not flowered the Moonshine Haze, GTH#2 or the Long Peak's Blue. They are in coco. I usually don't start flower till my plant's are 3 feet tall and that takes longer. These are going to be tossed in the ebb and gro. Thanks again for adding more worthless shit comments.


I hope you have tall ceilings, those are a couple of Hazes in there. lol


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

I plan on tying them down. I have about 6 feet of room after the reflector. Long's Peak Blue is kinda of a mystery on growth.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 14, 2012)

Moonshine warned me about the #1, that stretch is no fucking joke.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 14, 2012)

#2 stretched like a bitch, but yielded good, 31 zips off 3 plants.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 14, 2012)

blissfest said:


> #2 stretched like a bitch, but yielded good, 31 zips off 3 plants.


How is the high?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 14, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> How is the high?


Potent weed, nice up high,

just takes forever to finish in flower, I have 2 clones in flower and when their done no more #2 for me.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 14, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You guys pop your 12/12 quick! I don't pop anything till my plants are 2-3 feet tall. I'm still vegging Long's Peak Blue and GTH#2.





CharlieBud said:


> I hope you have tall ceilings, those are a couple of Hazes in there. lol


I was going to veg the shit out of my oggth#1 and this is what moonshine posted on The Seed Depot forum:


lotta stretch on all the haze/staivas. In an Indoor setting I reccomend sexing early as possible, chop the top as your new Mother Clone and flip the lower half of the plant. In most cases the shorter you flip a sativa the less stretch and wasted internodal space and the colas will stack up better. Many times once I establish a "stretchy"plant as a mom and take clones (5") ; a week after the clone roots Ill flip them @ 6 Plants per 1 K in a scrog. Rarely do I grow anything SOG, all my growing styles incorporate SCROG, LST, Supercropping. This will make the plant finsih at under 3ft with the lowers reaching the canopy and packing on buds that normally equal many of the 2nd and 3rd tops....


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2012)

Star Killer OG Day 24


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 14, 2012)

Midas - Day 27


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 17, 2012)

Day 30 - Some flower detail.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2012)

What kind of light is she under?


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What kind of light is she under?


In a room with more, but she is under a 600W HPS.


----------



## PrezDickie (Jul 18, 2012)

i've been away for a while, got married, honeymoon, then massive blackout for long time in my area, so i've missed a bit, has anyone posted pics of the RD Indicas growing yet? would love to see 4 corners, rare darkness, the ox, or pineapple hashplant in a grow log


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 20, 2012)

Star Killer OG Day 27


























Star Killer Pheno 2 Day 5


----------



## stealthweed (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there any Rare Dankness strain that would work as scorg in a about 80cm high closet?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out the mainlining thread by Nugbuckets.


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 25, 2012)

Thought I would post this up here in case people haven't seen it: Jorge interviews Moonshine!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apKIWqfAyCs&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 26, 2012)

Out of a 10 pack of the GTH#2, I got one really Sativa dominate pheno. Anyone get a Sativa dominate pheno? The other 9 look 50/50 sativa indica.







The rest look like this.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> Thought I would post this up here in case people haven't seen it: Jorge interviews Moonshine!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apKIWqfAyCs&feature=g-u-u


Seems like a cool dude after watching the vid and hearing his condition he is doing a good thing


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish I could spend the time picking jorge's brain that moonshine has. I hear he is quite the cool dude. Moonshine gave him his first dab. He wouldn't do it on camera though.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 26, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> He wouldn't do it on camera though.


----------



## dukeblue (Jul 29, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> So if it's your job all behavior is excused? Lie,cheat,steal,assault people,shoot family pets, but hey you get a 401k and lots of other bennies from MY pocket, and it's OK? Just doin their jobs? COP OUT!


 an attitude like that is why there are negative stigma's associated with cannabis community


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 29, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> an attitude like that is why there are negative stigma's associated with cannabis community


so you excuse that type of mentality,sir?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> Thought I would post this up here in case people haven't seen it: Jorge interviews Moonshine!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apKIWqfAyCs&feature=g-u-u


He talks about the plant with the same passion and respect I have for it, gonna have to try some RD!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah even tho I felt dirsreppected by mr rd1 after watching that video, the passion, his condition I know he was just shit talking.. I got a new respect for him.. I just wished he focused on bringing the haze down to 70 days lol. But it seems like all the gth stretch alot but yield crazy something I want


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah even tho I felt dirsreppected by mr rd1 after watching that video, the passion, his condition I know he was just shit talking.. I got a new respect for him.. I just wished he focused on bringing the haze down to 70 days lol. But it seems like all the gth stretch alot but yield crazy something I want


kool..that interview captured the RD I had gotten to hear.so a little tude did not bother me ..( and everyone knows I don't have an attitude..peace and love for all is my motto..jk)


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah even tho I felt dirsreppected by mr rd1 after watching that video, the passion, his condition I know he was just shit talking.. I got a new respect for him.. I just wished he focused on bringing the haze down to 70 days lol. But it seems like all the gth stretch alot but yield crazy something I want


The amnesia mom of the moonshine haze is done in under 70. Sift through those beans and you might find a 70 day or less haze..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

I was really hoping for a facewreck female but the first 5 cracked all male.. I'm planning on starting 8 and 9.. I was thinking 5 but I want to erase what's up with this poison and "the biggest yielding of the ght series"


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been thinking wardareek'n myself. Another 50 day kush sounds nice.


----------



## newbongwater (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was really hoping for a facewreck female but the first 5 cracked all male.. I'm planning on starting 8 and 9.. I was thinking 5 but I want to erase what's up with this poison and "the biggest yielding of the ght series"


same thing with the few peeps @icmag who are growing rd genetics..lots of males..1 dude there started 10pk. all males..brother indica got 1 female each out of his 2pks. not a good ratio..
gl wbw on you hunt..but a few more pks to find what you want!!
peace nbw


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 30, 2012)

newbongwater said:


> same thing with the few peeps @icmag who are growing rd genetics..lots of males..1 dude there started 10pk. all males..brother indica got 1 female each out of his 2pks. not a good ratio..
> gl wbw on you hunt..but a few more pks to find what you want!!
> peace nbw


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=5225301#post5225301
??


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 31, 2012)

I did 2 packs each of gth1 and karma bitch and got a decent female ratio..about half


----------



## Rare D MI (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit, just popped a pack of scott's OG. 3 of the seeds germinated in the water while they were soaking overnight. Literally 20 hours.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 31, 2012)

Man, I wanna get my scott's og going real bad. mother fucker. Are you doing a journal on any of the sites?


----------



## CharlieBud (Aug 1, 2012)

I just want a couple of sweatshirts for me and the wife. lol


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably not. I'm honestly looking for males in this pack. I know where I can get a real nice keeper cut of scott's OG if I need a mom. I popped a pack of goatwreck haze too though. That's limited release, so maybe that would be better to log. I also have 4 different tangerine trainwreck haze 10 days into flowering and an afghani dominant afghan ghost 30 days in. I'll post pics when things get poppin' hard.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

Out of the choices below, which of RD's gear would suit me best. The descriptions are a little vague. I am looking for a good yielder, 50-60 days (quicker the better,) intense smell and flavor, strong high body or head (different strokes for different folks.) I guess I'm looking for the total package, but who isn't! I just haven't heard a whole lot about most of these OG's, as I'm a little strain starved in my neck of the glorious mitten. 

-Scott's OG
-Doc's OG
-Warda'reek'n OG
-Rugburn OG
-501st OG

Thinking of running a couple diff varieties to feel out RD, they all look very nice! I just would like to know a bit of the differences.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 1, 2012)

Any of those OG choices are gonna go 60+. If you're looking for something faster, check out the OG x afghani crosses. Less expensive too. However, they are only 50% OG. Less chance of getting the OG funk you're looking for. Gonna be a good mix or lean affy, as dads do have a lot of influence on progeny.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 1, 2012)

how about that Venom OG? 50-65days


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Any of those OG choices are gonna go 60+. If you're looking for something faster, check out the OG x afghani crosses. Less expensive too. However, they are only 50% OG. Less chance of getting the OG funk you're looking for. Gonna be a good mix or lean affy, as dads do have a lot of influence on progeny.


Thank for the info RDMI. I dont have any qualms with running afghani x's, but I do love the look on the RD#1 x's.  How long typically are these varieties going for? I don't mind up to 10 weeks, I was just looking for something a little quicker. And ya I really do want that OG funk. I've been looking for a good OG variety for awhile and haven't really found it. If I have to compromise any of those aforementioned requirments, time limitations is the first to go. Quality, potency, frost, and yield are pretty uncomprimisable. Yield doesn't have to be outlandishly high, but I've been slowly weeding out the lowest yielders in my garden and kinda would like to keep it that way, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Night I wouldn't lie if I had the space I would run all those og's.. Here's my guess the ward a reek og is the heaviest yielder, the docs or Scott's is the most potent.. Rugburn and 501st prob lower yielding but something you want to keep around. Those are my guesses


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

Man, I know I was trying to get a perspective to see if any of them stuck out. The Warda'reek'n just has really stuck out to me for some reason along with Scott's and Doc's. I guess I'm down to 3, lol.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

I swear its like chasing the green dragon. Just when you get the ones you wanted, there are more there that you HAVE to have, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I swear its like chasing the green dragon. Just when you get the ones you wanted, there are more there that you HAVE to have, lol.


Trust me I know lol.. The warda stuck out to me as well biggest og yielder of dank .. that and Rugburn caught my eye as well.. Hells angel og is one I've been wanting to try and of course the ghost og.


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Aug 1, 2012)

*I'm runnin venom, wardareekn and larry all outdoor. venom- 4for4 females (wow I know... were those feminized lol) wardareekn- 3for 4 females. La**rry- 50/50 female to male. All my venoms were noticeably larger than wardareekns. So, from the beans i got, venom seems to be **the heavy yielder. **By the way I got my beans during the first drop on the tude, and also during the first wardareekn drop. *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I've been hearing good things on venom specific about the poison og and how it beefs up strains


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 1, 2012)

yo WBW idk if it was in this thread or not. but i remember reading a post you screenshot of ms RD messaging you about info on her strains. what was the strongest OG again?

Scott or Doc's?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

She was telling docs og for the og part and the skywalker og And ghost og are her favorite so basically to choose the og with those


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc's is the Face-off OG.

Face-off OG and Skywalker OG are in my Top 5! I tried the clone only Ghost og and it was only ok. The Face-off and the Skywalker are connoisseur grade! I get to smoke free samples of about three different strains every week. She is right go with those choices.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 2, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Thank for the info RDMI. I dont have any qualms with running afghani x's, but I do love the look on the RD#1 x's.  How long typically are these varieties going for? I don't mind up to 10 weeks, I was just looking for something a little quicker. And ya I really do want that OG funk. I've been looking for a good OG variety for awhile and haven't really found it. If I have to compromise any of those aforementioned requirments, time limitations is the first to go. Quality, potency, frost, and yield are pretty uncomprimisable. Yield doesn't have to be outlandishly high, but I've been slowly weeding out the lowest yielders in my garden and kinda would like to keep it that way, lol.


I'd say you're looking at 65-68 for most of the OGs to be ripe. My fav OG clone to smoke on personally is ghost. I chop it anywhere from 63-70. The venom is a little faster as I hear the poison is done in 60 and I chunky. But I've heard it lacks potency. Of the OG line, I've smoked the mom of every one except the face-off and the poison. I have smoked on finished scott's and doc's as well. 

My favorite OG to smoke is ghost, or sfv. Skywalker OG and the undisclosed OG are very close behind. 

I'd suggest rugburn or scott's. Those would be my preference to pop. 

Just planted 9 scott's tonight after 24 hours in the paper towel. 100% germination, one just wasn't ready for the dirt yet.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2012)

RD-MI. Are you posting grows anywhere of your RD, (like at IC)? I will have some room next week, If you just started 9 scott's, I probably get 5 going within the week and keep them in the Michigan section and again over at TSD. (I will incorporate the Hillbilly Armor that I already have going also.) If you could peak on the thread for time to time and offer some advice, I would really appreciate it. My expectations are so high for this strain I will be looking for keeper.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 2, 2012)

these have been giving me the evil eye for weeks now... I think they want freedom


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2012)

I have had people hitting me up hard for GDP meds and clones so I need to switch it up a little. Maybe some 818 Headband also. 
Ya, that sounds pretty damn good. I was gonna do the cali connect fem pack, but not too many people interested in that shit. I will
go Scott's OG, Grand Daddy Purple (Ken's), and some 818 Headband(reg). That way I am doing strains my patients have requested and I am not dissing Cali Connect. eh, wyte?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

Lmao.. I'm not Cali connection it's fine grow what you want.. I grow what I like and so far I have not been let down.. And to be honest I have not found a og better than Tahoe og.. I find the Tahoe to spank the sfv in potency as well as a lot of others og cuts there is a reason a lot of people are using og's now think about it..


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2012)

I assumed you was a rep or tester for cc. I have a pack of Tahoe OG also. And a patient just left and reminded me of the No Name, that I need to run. lmao. Any chance of Michigan upping limits to like 250?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I assumed you was a rep or tester for cc. I have a pack of Tahoe OG also. And a patient just left and reminded me of the No Name, that I need to run. lmao. Any chance of Michigan upping limits to like 250?


Nah man I'm just me lol.. I grow cc gear because I like it and I have not been let down yet with the quality. But I also grow a lot of other breeders strains as well..


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2012)

Hillbilly Armor.
Popped two seeds, they were both female. The clone I am holding rooted a lot faster than anything else in the cloner, including the other H.A. 
(I should have trimmed the leaf ends and it would be perfect.) Come on, high CBD!!! We NEED you!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 4, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> an attitude like that is why there are negative stigma's associated with cannabis community


nothin butt love from the studs at homelessbeans


----------



## wheezer (Aug 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Hillbilly Armor.
> Popped two seeds, they were both female. The clone I am holding rooted a lot faster than anything else in the cloner, including the other H.A.
> (I should have trimmed the leaf ends and it would be perfect.) Come on, high CBD!!! We NEED you!
> 
> View attachment 2278726View attachment 2278727View attachment 2278728View attachment 2278729View attachment 2278730


Finally.....a plant pic.... bravo


----------



## kennyp02 (Aug 5, 2012)

how good are the genetics from RD and what is the best seedbank to buy from that ships to the u.s.?


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 5, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> RD-MI. Are you posting grows anywhere of your RD, (like at IC)? I will have some room next week, If you just started 9 scott's, I probably get 5 going within the week and keep them in the Michigan section and again over at TSD. (I will incorporate the Hillbilly Armor that I already have going also.) If you could peak on the thread for time to time and offer some advice, I would really appreciate it. My expectations are so high for this strain I will be looking for keeper.


I haven't decided. Seems like me posting pics is an invitation to flame me for haters like JJ. Also people will discredit any results I have because I am friend's with the breeder. Don't know if I feel like putting effort into logging things that won't be appreciated. I currently have an afghan ghost from seed and 4 tangerine trainwreck in flowering, and seedlings of scott's OG, goatwreck haze and a line of seeds that predates RD, that spawned the mom of one of the strains. Not sure if I'm allowed to talk about what those seeds are. What would you like to see of mine? I also have friends with 501st OG, moonshine haze and ghost train haze #1 that I could snap pics of.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I haven't decided. Seems like me posting pics is an invitation to flame me for haters like JJ. Also people will discredit any results I have because I am friend's with the breeder. Don't know if I feel like putting effort into logging things that won't be appreciated. I currently have an afghan ghost from seed and 4 tangerine trainwreck in flowering, and seedlings of scott's OG, goatwreck haze and a line of seeds that predates RD, that spawned the mom of one of the strains. Not sure if I'm allowed to talk about what those seeds are. What would you like to see of mine? I also have friends with 501st OG, moonshine haze and ghost train haze #1 that I could snap pics of.


Lmao. Quit bullshitting and just throw some pics up. It shouldn't be that hard for you considering you have 8 years worth of online grows, right?



Rare D MI said:


> I've only been posting grows on forums for 8 years.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

See. I don't need to prove anything. People who know me, know what I do and what I have contributed to the community.

You got a cache of overgrow from when it went down? I won the very last pic of the month with a Detroit bred strain, Nova. So that's December '05.

I came here for rare dankness, not to show off my grows.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I haven't decided. Seems like me posting pics is an invitation to flame me for haters like JJ. Also people will discredit any results I have because I am friend's with the breeder. Don't know if I feel like putting effort into logging things that won't be appreciated. I currently have an afghan ghost from seed and 4 tangerine trainwreck in flowering, and seedlings of scott's OG, goatwreck haze and a line of seeds that predates RD, that spawned the mom of one of the strains. Not sure if I'm allowed to talk about what those seeds are. What would you like to see of mine? I also have friends with 501st OG, moonshine haze and ghost train haze #1 that I could snap pics of.


fuck all of the bs, put them things up for us man. stop taking shit personal, you rep what you believe in and scratch what everyone else says. there are questions that needs to be answered and this could possibly quench everyone's thirst. stop putting shit out there for people to grab and throw back at you and prove the nay sayers wrong. i think this is something you have yet to figure out, it's not people hating or hoping to prove *you* wrong, it's more so i hope i got what i paid for and the only way to know if prior information is available to make me as a custom feel justified of my purchase. 
there's a lot of bs genetics floating around and im pretty sure you know of this, whether it be swag or unstable. some here is just trying to figure out who's in that group of breeders representing them kind of genes and without physical evidence some consider rd to be one of them.
as for me i just want to see some shots and get a little info (besides the shallow answers, i have yet to get any) about what i brought. im somewhat a believer, due to the fact i own some stock of theirs, but overall i like to believe in whatever seeds i purchase, so show me what i am soon to be working with.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

And how about just saying "hey post some pics of 'x' or 'y' for us to see?" instead of being an antagonizing asshole? This fucking site needs a negative rep and a dislike button. None of you trolls get reprimanded here cause it's just a love fest of people liking everything and giving positive rep.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> fuck all of the bs, put them things up for us man. stop taking shit personal, you rep what you believe in and scratch what everyone else says. there are questions that needs to be answered and this could possibly quench everyone's thirst. stop putting shit out there for people to grab and throw back at you and prove the nay sayers wrong. i think this is something you have yet to figure out, it's not people hating or hoping to prove *you* wrong, it's more so i hope i got what i paid for and the only way to know if prior information is available to make me as a custom feel justified of my purchase.
> there's a lot of bs genetics floating around and im pretty sure you know of this, whether it be swag or unstable. some here is just trying to figure out who's in that group of breeders representing them kind of genes and without physical evidence some consider rd to be one of them.
> as for me i just want to see some shots and get a little info (besides the shallow answers, i have yet to get any) about what i brought. im somewhat a believer, due to the fact i own some stock of theirs, but overall i like to believe in whatever seeds i purchase, so show me what i am soon to be working with.


So which of those strains I posted would you specifically like to see fresh?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah i didn't mean to come off like that, but you got to understand and respect what goes through other peoples mind before you take offense to what some say. not everyone is ashamed or scared to speak their mind. 
to answer your question the tangerine wreck. i have plans on getting that possibly my next purchase and would like to see if i can handle it. thanks man.
forgot to mention this is for me, i can't speak for any one else.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

No problem. I have 4 just entering the bud set. Should start to be able to distinguish differences in nug structures within days. All are very uniform thus far. I will post pics of the different tangerines very soon.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

ok cool. would you recommend it for someone with only 3 grows under their belt? would you suggest running it by itself under it's own light or could i run it with other varieties? thanks in advance.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

So far it has been very easy to grow. As I stated before, it is the fastest cloning plant I've ever had since I switched to root riots from my aero cloner. I am running it under lights with other varieties and they seem to be okay. Looks like that are open plants. Will allow a lot of light to get to all of the nuggets and shouldn't block light to other plants. 

That being said, it is a very sativa dominant strain, and I would never recommend new growers, grow something with a long flowering time. Longer time= more that can go wrong. Sativas can get tricky after the 85 day point. I don't expect any of these plants to go that long, but with the neville's wreck dad, it's possible. I'm thinking they will be along the 75-80 day point judging from the rate of stretch and time it took for flowers to begin to appear.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

okay, i'll pick a pack up and put them on ice. before i move on to my next question, have you found a keeper in a pack of the tangerine haze (im assuming you grew them out before) and how is the high? im hoping it's one of them flavorful racy highs.

now the only thing left on the check list from rd is something from the afghani line, what would you recommend for pure potency?


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

This is actually the first time I have grown out this strain. I have smoked on the mother, tangerine haze though and it is some flavorful smoke and made some of the finest hash oil I have ever dabbed. 

What I can say is that the smell of one of these females has really impressed me since it was a seedling. It smelled a lot like the tangerine nugs I've had, and it was the first one to start showing flowers this week. We will see when the resin comes, but I have a good feeling about that one. 

The afghani line is gonna be pretty powerful no matter what you get from it. The afghani male is a potent plant from what I have been told. I don't remember the number, but I know Scott has had the THC % tested on all of the males. So your potency will be there. So far all I have grown in the line is the afghan ghost and I found the male's influence to be very heavy in the cross. you may have to search if you're looking for something representative of the mom though. Definitely the kind of strains you grow the whole pack out at once.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

okay cool. thanks for the info. ill be popping in and out to see how things look once you get the pics rolling. gl on the run.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I haven't decided. Seems like me posting pics is an invitation to flame me for haters like JJ. Also people will discredit any results I have because I am friend's with the breeder. Don't know if I feel like putting effort into logging things that won't be appreciated. I currently have an afghan ghost from seed and 4 tangerine trainwreck in flowering, and seedlings of scott's OG, goatwreck haze and a line of seeds that predates RD, that spawned the mom of one of the strains. Not sure if I'm allowed to talk about what those seeds are. What would you like to see of mine? I also have friends with 501st OG, moonshine haze and ghost train haze #1 that I could snap pics of.


I have Hillbilly Armor going and just popped Scott's OG. I will start threads probably next Monday for them. Any advice or pics for either would be appreciated. 
As far as rollitup, you have many more customers here than haters. Don't think it's the other way around. I've only done two journals, don't think they were that great and still had tons of people pming me on several sites about them.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 7, 2012)

But I dont get why RD is such a "secretive" company when they have all them genetics you would think they would show them of.....

I think if truth be known their a new company that noone as grown their seed before selling. In english your buying the test batch..... I wouldnt call them breeders I put them in the same line as Subcool Hackers. But atleast Sub puts his money where is mouth is when it comes to evidence 




You know their are people that still have cashe of OG, the guy I ad my cheese cut from years ago, ad the whole breeding section from early 2006.
I bet if i could get hold of him he still as it

I used to use OG, cant remember any names tbh who were their (except the dominant ones offcourse)


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 7, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> But I dont get why RD is such a "secretive" company when they have all them genetics you would think they would show them of.....
> 
> I think if truth be known their a new company that noone as grown their seed before selling. In english your buying the test batch..... I wouldnt call them breeders I put them in the same line as Subcool Hackers. But atleast Sub puts his money where is mouth is when it comes to evidence
> 
> ...


you should maybe learn to do a little research or at least learn to read before postin dumb shit...New name, established Breeder.......


dude been here since 2007, a thousand posts and still only has a half hard e-penis...priceless


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 7, 2012)

Check this out, day 51 flower:
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242377&page=2


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 7, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Check this out, day 51 flower:
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242377&page=2









all rights of braggership go to brotherindica whose picture I stole..


----------



## typoerror (Aug 7, 2012)

those definitely look legit!


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 8, 2012)

Whats rare dankness best bubba hybrid aside of the ox (sold out)?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

It's looks like lost creek.. But that's my opinion and by looks as well.. Lost creek looks crazy good and it was hit with Ed 1 so it should be some real nice comatose smoke


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 8, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Whats rare dankness best bubba hybrid aside of the ox (sold out)?


This is something I have taken on. I am 7 weeks from some Hillbilly Armor, and homeless has The OX going also. But I want to know best bubba hybrid period.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> This is something I have taken on. I am 7 weeks from some Hillbilly Armor, and homeless has The OX going also. But I want to know best bubba hybrid period.


Peyote Purple takes my vote for the prettiest around!


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 8, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> you should maybe learn to do a little research or at least learn to read before postin dumb shit...New name, established Breeder.......
> 
> 
> dude been here since 2007, a thousand posts and still only has a half hard e-penis...priceless



Checky prick. I only come here after OG went down. Since when did post count matter. Some of us have ad better things to do than repeat what someone as already mentioned


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 8, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Checky prick. I only come here after OG went down. Since when did post count matter. Some of us have ad better things to do than repeat what someone as already mentioned


Ok let's see? You mean 'cheeky prick'? Yeap sure am!!
Post count? Not so much. E-penis more.
And it is obvious that those better things you mentioned do not involve reading previous posts. While you are repeating my posts.

Cheeky prick,out. ~


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 8, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> you should maybe learn to do a little research or at least learn to read before postin dumb shit...New name, established Breeder.......
> 
> 
> dude been here since 2007, a thousand posts and still only has a half hard e-penis...priceless


What's hard to understand for me is that, if they were already an established company, why is it impossible for anyone to turn up a grow or even pics that are older than 2 months? All the pics and grows are after they showed up as RD and said hey look at us.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What's hard to understand for me is that, if they were already an established company, why is it impossible for anyone to turn up a grow or even pics that are older than 2 months? All the pics and grows are after they showed up as RD and said hey look at us.


not Impossible just not here

I was gonna go thru here and pick out some pictures but hey the whole thing is worth readin even with the trolls and mods deletin the shit out of it
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=201486..maybe this will clear it up...established Breeder...new name with new strains for us to play with..


FYI I was handed tester beans and all I knew about them is that they are RD and the last name is kush...could not wait to crack em...100% germ 

growin like the freakin weeds they are


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2012)

Homelessbean i award you for valiant effort in sticking up for RD, but the pics and logs of what a lot of people are referring to are of his latest x's. i've went through some of his threads on icm and not even half of what's available now is even in them threads. 
i do give credit where credit is due, he definitely has great growing skills, but growing and breeding doesn't always go hand to hand. that's not to say he can't breed either but who's to say he can? are there any documentation showing so? if so, i don't think there would be anyone questioning him or his company. 
in this day in age too many people have gotten burned and took to many unnecessary losses and just because i got elites a lot of people don't have access to and crossed them together, doesn't always qualify you as a breeder or make you or your work more acceptable with some people. hence, the ones that you and a few like to deem as trolls.
funny thing is if this was a dutch company (green house, barney's etc.) everyone, including yourself, would be down there throats talking a whole bunch of shit. what's even funnier is that you and others call yourself checking people for asking about breeding technique or any other legitimate questions that you yourself can't even answer besides the "established breeder, new name" which really doesn't mean shit. how many established breeders are out there giving out unstable genetics? many. so what's your point? if you don't agree i could name some off the top of my head. 
all the speculation is to be expected, no matter what your status is. it seems like some just don't get it or could it be that we let some slide and cook and flame the rest? like i stated not even half of them x's are in those threads and an old cross isnt the same as a new cross unless you're using the same p1-stock to recreate the same old cross. take notice of some breeders like karma, csg, horti, hazeman and a host of others and how they're always having people publicly testing their new x's. news flash it's not for shits and giggles, there's a reason for that and im pretty sure you are aware of them.
from someone with the screen name that you have i would expect more understanding and compassion for others, and not adding or sparking unnecessary drama that this thread have been desperately trying to avoid since it was started.
i am pretty sure somewhere in the future there would be enough info and answers to satisfy everyone's questions, but until that time comes expect and respect someone else's concerns, money and mind the way you would want or expect others to treat you if you had concerns that oppose others.
idk maybe i am reading into this shit too much, but it seems like as of lately the ones who are calling others trollers could be the ones that's trolling. 
forgive me if i am wrong, i mean no disrespect; but it's hard not to notice that some down others and no one speaks of it then cry troller when someone stand up and speaks their minds.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 8, 2012)

Rare Dankness #1
(The White) x (Ghost OG) x (Ghost Og) x (Chem Dawg) BX2
Is this accurate? I have Chemdawg D and it's very hermie prone, most likely because it came from bag seed.
How did you get a TRUE male from this? Is that why RD#1 genetics are undisclosed? RD#1 male is used in many of your strains. Including The Long Peaks BLue I'm growing.


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 8, 2012)

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut
GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...

TK = triangle kush

I copied and pasted the info.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 8, 2012)

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?418-Brief-description-of-the-males-used-in-currently-available-stock./page2&
Lot's of good info here.


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a pic of my venom OG. (For all the skeptics). Looks are definitely there, nice frost. Although, the OG aroma that I am looking for is not, it is more on the fruity side. kinda like blueberries. Maybe that OG aroma comes later or at least I hope. I will definitely know within 6 weeks whether RD has some legit OG or not and I will let you know. I would expect the entire RD OG line to be similar in aroma cuz og is og. The jury is out and so far I don't think it's the OG I'm lookin for, but my fingers are crossed. My Wardareekin is not yet far along into flower to give any positive info.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 10, 2012)

All of the OG cuts/OG Dom crosses I have grown so far start out sweet/fruity smelling and then turn into the funky fuel around 5 weeks.


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea boi...!That's jus wat I wanted to hear!


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be waiting for that funky!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2012)

Star Killer OG 
Day 48

Star Killer OG Short Pheno
Day 27

Both The Ladies


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried to quote someone but the King Louie got me and I don't know what I'm doing....
Unless an OG is renamed, I don't think an OG is just an OG. Face-off, King Louie, RP#18(Damn I was high, I meant to say Private Reserve OG clone only) are pretty dank and each one feels different. Pretty much everything dank is an OG now adays. 


Here's a very popular and in high demand strain, goes for $15-$20 a G. 
Charlie Sheen OG (Green Crack X Blue Dream X OG Kush)
http://www.straingeniuslabs.com/strain/10529 THC +20


----------



## CharlieBud (Aug 12, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I tried to quote someone but the King Louie got me and I don't know what I'm doing....
> Unless an OG is renamed, I don't think an OG is just an OG. Face-off, King Louie, RP#18(Damn I was high, I meant to say Private Reserve OG clone only) are pretty dank and each one feels different. Pretty much everything dank is an OG now adays.
> 
> 
> ...



And all this time I thought 'Charlie Sheen' was 'Tiger Blood' x 'Adonis DNA' x 'Batshit Crazy'


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me anything about "Louie XIII" ? I have only heard of the strain a few days ago, I'm just interested in the genetics? ...or any info about it, I figured it would be an OG since that seems to be the only thing new breeders even want to mess with anymore but who knows?...so I didn't really know where else to go and ask (without starting a new thread.) Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 14, 2012)

How does that have anything to do with rare dankness? Louis xiii is a clone only strain held mostly by gangs in Cali. Yes it is some sort of OG cross, no there aren't seeds of it, no one knows who "bred" it and rare dankness doesn't use this cut in any strains.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 17, 2012)

Star Killer Day 55

sK pheno 2 Day 34


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2012)

thats funny because the originator was a small phillipinoe buy the name areal in long beach anahiem, organce county, he renamed the liquid coke og charlie sheen when mickle phelps hit the seen about 5 years ago.. big distributor and store fronts all over L.A. wow... how things travle and change.. he was busted and forced to close store fronts i wounder what ever happend to him??


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> How does that have anything to do with rare dankness? Louis xiii is a clone only strain held mostly by gangs in Cali. Yes it is some sort of OG cross, no there aren't seeds of it, no one knows who "bred" it and rare dankness doesn't use this cut in any strains.


thier is no gangs holding lui go to any pogresive options or studio city clone ville, the planetaries og's usto be run by asian people or a tight circle they have leaked over the years asians run a tight ship and some might of been gangmembers but im not shure i just know back a few years they were hard to get a hold of...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 18, 2012)

He hotsauce any can I get height infos on the SK?and wondering what setup you use?


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 18, 2012)

Really seeing that skywalker OG come through on the first star killer plant you have there hotsauce. Looks great.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> He hotsauce any can I get height infos on the SK?and wondering what setup you use?


I use a 5x5 Tent with Aircooled Hood 600w. The star killer is about 3-3.5 feet tall she stretched a bit when i flipped her i believe she might have been to the average persons mid-low thigh when she was put in.
Thanks RDMI I haven't grown Skywalker before but from the times ive smoked it she smells very similar to her with more of a Fuely smell hows everything going in your garden?


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll get some pics of my RD gear up soon... 3/4 of the tangerine trainwreck haze are very neville's dominant. But the 1 that isn't has a nice light tangerine haze smell. Thats the one that is looking like it will go 80 days or less. I have an afghan ghost that is growing giant nugs. Very affy dominant thought. Starting to gain a bit of funk, and it's resinous as hell. Got 9 scott's OG and 8 goatwreck haze seedlings on their first set of 5 finger leaves too. On top of that I'm running 4 or 5 new clone only strains. 

The name of the game over here is brand new. Gotta have the freshest shit in the city.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice i finally got my hands on alot of OG's ive wanted to try over the years which is preventing me from popping anymore seeds. But i do have a GTH1 ready for transplant


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 20, 2012)

here are a few RD plants from seed that I have in bloom. everything is labeled.


----------



## hovering (Aug 20, 2012)

I need to get up to speed on RD apparently.

Gear looks like Fire.

Subb'd..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the first 2 pics and the last 1 I can't see the label


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 20, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Nice i finally got my hands on alot of OG's ive wanted to try over the years which is preventing me from popping anymore seeds. But i do have a GTH1 ready for transplant


You really need to try the clone only OG's. While RD is great stuff, the Skywalker, Faceoff, SFV og are best in their true form.


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry about that. They're labeled in my album. First two are afghan ghost at 47 days. The rest are the 4 different tangerine trainwreck haze at 31 days.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 20, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You really need to try the clone only OG's. While RD is great stuff, the Skywalker, Faceoff, SFV og are best in their true form.


I must agree SFV Is FIRE the look of it when its done is unbelievable i would love to get a cut of her someday. I haven't had the pleasure of trying Faceoff yet but it sound like my ideal high


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 20, 2012)

Indeed OG cuts are gold. I went years being offered them and not accepting cause I thought it was hype. Then I smoked some proper sfv and haven't gone back. Ghost is my favorite to smoke, have a bunch of new to OG cuts running right now and a few OG crosses. Just chopped an ogpk out of that room that has the afghan ghost in it. In the room with tangerines I have a skywalker and an sfv on their first runs.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 22, 2012)

I took these pic's for the hydro section. But since she is RD ,Karmasbitch


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 22, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I took these pic's for the hydro section. But since she is RD ,Karmasbitch


Roots look good! I do the same thing as you, flooding the hydroton in water and then putting the plants in. I've had hydroton crush my root system when it drains, it may not seem heavy but it is. I think thats why I will stick to coco, it's less of a transplant shocker. I still have 150lbs of hydroton I need to craigslist. Can't wait to see how the Karma Bitch turns out. I have one that made it through my gassing off issue.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 23, 2012)

I mostly pot up too coco and smart pots now. with all I do it just works for me.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm moving into coco and smart pots next, can't wait!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 23, 2012)

You get faster growth with hydro but I dont think its worth it because you have to do maintenance daily. Checking PH everday , adding more water to the res, changing the res every week or two. Then you have to worry about your timer going out of wack or breaking and hoping your pump dont go out because clay puts out a lot sediment. Then you have to worry about being dialed in so you dont get root rot. After all that you have to scrub the salts out of your res. It's just a lot more work and a lot more can happen.
I love coco because not only is it lighter but you can use small containers because coco loves to be root bound. The only negative thing about coco is that it needs Cal-Mag because coco absorbs it and slowly releases it and its usually not enough.

I'm itching to try out 501st Og in coco.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2012)

Star Killer Pheno 1 is starting to Foxtail
Day 61






Pheno 2
Day 40


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good. How much longer u think on pheno 1?

Any info on venom og? I just started germing some I don't see much on It.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You get faster growth with hydro but I dont think its worth it because you have to do maintenance daily. Checking PH everday , adding more water to the res, changing the res every week or two. Then you have to worry about your timer going out of wack or breaking and hoping your pump dont go out because clay puts out a lot sediment. Then you have to worry about being dialed in so you dont get root rot. After all that you have to scrub the salts out of your res. It's just a lot more work and a lot more can happen.
> I love coco because not only is it lighter but you can use small containers because coco loves to be root bound. The only negative thing about coco is that it needs Cal-Mag because coco absorbs it and slowly releases it and its usually not enough.
> 
> I'm itching to try out 501st Og in coco.


Doing all that hydro work sounds like fun to me lol 

The closest thing i've done to hydro was with the waterfarm. I'm going to go back to it one day and put two waterfarms in my tent and work with clones. Plus I would rather have a whole room dedicated to a wicked Under Current system in the future. But coco seems like it would suit me better for now. Just doing a ton of reading before I do any buying atm 

My friend is cracking the 501st in coco very very soon. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

I tried coco before I have mixed feelings abou it tight now. Maybe one day I'll get back to coco but never again will it be gh coco. I had good results with botanicare cocogro


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm from UK so most likely it's going to be canna pro+ coco for me. Just figuring which nutrients to use.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2012)

Im thinking 1 week maby 2 i really need to check the triqs she could be ready


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2012)

Chopped a Sample of Star Killer very dense buds and the Bud to Leaf Ratio is perfect Trics are looking 70-80% Cloudy 10-15 Amber i think shes ready to chop i just want to wait for more hairs to recede


----------



## nicedreamz (Aug 26, 2012)

Any idea where i can get some of these seeds in cali?


----------



## doogleef (Aug 27, 2012)

scribed. I'll read up


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 30, 2012)

Star Killer OG Pre Harvest Pics
I Think i took her a week to long but thats ok she looking good im thinking shes a 
60-70 Day Pheno
I did a quick dry smoke test of her and she gives off a OG taste with a Peach/ Apricot after taste and a very much In your Face high almost makes me feel like i know the meaning of Nicolas Cages Face off movie lol a bit of couch lock but ill have a much better report later
Anyway heres the pics ill be chopping tomorrow Todays day 68 Also sorry for the overload of pics i just figured these would be the last shots of her before she came down so i should go camera crazy


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn man!! Nicely done!! U are makin my mouth water


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great. I'm about to pop some 4 corners


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm pushin. The leftover Karmas bitch. Face off afghani into flower. Ox. Tangerine trainwreck haze, sexing. Afghani poison 9/1 female to male, gotta love that aye??and then those testers. Whatever they are, they seem to suffer from a nasty case of hybrid vigor. Kinda nervous about the stretch.


----------



## doogleef (Aug 30, 2012)

Dayum hotsauce! Nice job and nice pix too.  Rep+


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 30, 2012)

Kick Ass, Hotsauce!!!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 30, 2012)

Those afghanis are dad dominant. Look out for some big thick stinky afghani leaning nuggets.

What testers you get the walkers kush?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Those afghanis are dad dominant. Look out for some big thick stinky afghani leaning nuggets.
> 
> What testers you get the walkers kush?


Not sure! Kush was all it said. Not real concerned. So far looks like a grower. 5/5 cracked n vegged. 3/2 female by Pre-sexin. Runnin em just like any other. 

My instructions where to "enjoy" them. So far that had been easy  I am sure some patients down the road (and yes you too glad) will "enjoy" them too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Those afghanis are dad dominant. Look out for some big thick stinky afghani leaning nuggets.
> 
> What testers you get the walkers kush?


Which afghani x's did you try ?
Im waiting on 4corners and grabbing up a couple more soon


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 30, 2012)

Faceoff and poison afghani so far. Poison was almost all female.. Gotta watch em close my luck does not run that way.. I'm must hav done something wrong. Tangrine TW Haze seems to be female Dom also.first 4 gurls. Zero boys


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Faceoff and poison afghani so far. Poison was almost all female.. Gotta watch em close my luck does not run that way.. I'm must hav done something wrong. Tangrine TW Haze seems to be female Dom also.first 4 gurls. Zero boys


Afghan faceoff is one I was thinking about grabbing. It has my interest along with the ox and hillbilly armor. But the ox is out of stock


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Aug 31, 2012)

yeah I recieved the Ox as a donation from RD Mi.. It's why I love him ..to be serious both afghani's are showing very simular leaf patterns and growth... my last affy was not what I was lookin for,but loved by a fello who brought his own seeds back is the 80's..pre russia

you see Glads hillbilly?? rooted like a freakin machine!! so far every RD in the cloner has been first in first out..his still smokes me


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 31, 2012)

sigh I wish I ha the ox :/


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 31, 2012)

Kick-ass on future cuts!! 

I have two Bad-ass Hillybillies. The Long's Peak Blue cuttings rooted quick as shit also. The Long's Peak will be going for ride in the bucket system!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Kick-ass on future cuts!!
> 
> I have two Bad-ass Hillybillies. The Long's Peak Blue cuttings rooted quick as shit also. The Long's Peak will be going for ride in the bucket system!


Nice! Are they bubba dominant?
Are you doing dwc?


----------



## doogleef (Aug 31, 2012)

Very cool! Looking forward to that Long's peak!


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 31, 2012)

Hillbilly Armor


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 31, 2012)

Long's Peak Blue


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Sep 4, 2012)

Have seen some interesting FACEBOOK post..
hope these links work

https://www.facebook.com/riverrockcolorado#!/photo.php?fbid=521314891228078&set=a.164713313554906.43571.136823746343863&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/riverrockcolorado#!/photo.php?fbid=4613701189283&set=a.1126664975557.19739.1495146300&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/RareDanknessSeed#!/photo.php?fbid=4613701189283&set=a.1126664975557.19739.1495146300&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/RareDanknessSeed#!/photo.php?fbid=4292745352441&set=p.4292745352441&type=1&theater


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 4, 2012)

First one worked good. Other 3 said an error. 
First one looked really nice though!!


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a Afghan Abusive girl that I flowered when maybe 6 inches tall. It has certainly impressed me with the size it has reached. Lots of resin starting to cover the plant now and smell is more on the Afghan side than OG. A few male stamens have started showing this week but I will take 100% of the blame there. I have been manually carrying it in and out of a dark area everyday to flower it, and my timing isn't always perfect. All in all it looks to be some great night time smoke....... but I will find out soon!


----------



## Rare D MI (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice. You can see the Abusive in the shape of the nugs on that one. Just a bit thicker from the daddy. What's she smell like? Probably very sweet and fruity.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

So does the afghan dad bring weight and fruit taste? Daddy must be a winner


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd say it for sure brought weight but there is not a trace of fruity smell on her. When I said more on the Afghan side of smell I guess I was thinking earthy, spicy, and acrid, not really sweet and fruity. It smells like some Darkstar I had recently, spicy and earthy with a hint of OG kushyness. Resin is really staring to get thick and oily now. I think it is at about 50 days or so.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

bshdctr said:


> I'd say it for sure brought weight but there is not a trace of fruity smell on her. When I said more on the Afghan side of smell I guess I was thinking earthy, spicy, and acrid, not really sweet and fruity. It smells like some Darkstar I had recently, spicy and earthy with a hint of OG kushyness. Resin is really staring to get thick and oily now. I think it is at about 50 days or so.


Thanks man. Sounds like she is going to be a real treat and she looks she will yield decent.


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll come back with dry weight for sure. It was sprouted in a 16oz cup, grew to maybe 6 inches, transplanted to a 3 gal with Happy Frog soil with extra worm castings and flowered right away under a 600w hps. Fed compost tea, Roots Organics HPK, molasses, and hygrozyme.


----------



## Rare D MI (Sep 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So does the afghan dad bring weight and fruit taste? Daddy must be a winner


Yep. Not always the fruit taste, but definitely consistently brings the yield for sure from what I have seen so far.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 5, 2012)

hey how tall the abusive og now?


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll get a measurement tonight when the lights come on. It was flowered VERY young and small so it is a little hard to judge what stretch would be on a longer vegged plant.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yep. Not always the fruit taste, but definitely consistently brings the yield for sure from what I have seen so far.


How did those afghan ghost's finish out? 

I have a couple with the afghani ibl male in it. Waiting for the docs and Scott's og to break ground before I go popping more


----------



## Rare D MI (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty nice. I got a few pics of her hanging I'll upload soon. Should be ready to smoke Friday or Saturday.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice to hear.. Smoke report would be nice when you taste test it.


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have any idea how many likes all those posts are going to have to get before I go and read all that shit? lol


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 6, 2012)

Im very sad my Clones from Pheno 1 didnt make it next time i wont bullshit on taking clones till the last weeks lol anyway 
Heres some pictures of Star Killer Og Pheno 1 I didnt wanna Dump out all 5 of the jars but i probably will in a few days and take more pics


Here is Pheno 2 on day 54


----------



## Rare D MI (Sep 8, 2012)

Smoked my first joint of the afghan ghost tonight. Was at the end of the day. Will puff one on a clear head and give a smoke report. It was definitely tasty and smells great, lost a lot of the fruitiness it had a few weeks ago. Last week of flowering she really ripened into a bit of skunk and a bit of OG, with fruity undertones. Will take the dry pics and give the full smoke report for y'all this weekend.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 8, 2012)

Hotsouce wow them look great!when will we get smoke report ?


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 8, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> hey how tall the abusive og now?


My apology I did not forget about you! It stands at 29 inches getting close to getting chopped. I flowered it when only about 6 inches tall from seed.
I'll be surprised if I don't pull a zip on it.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Hotsouce wow them look great!when will we get smoke report ?





stealthweed said:


> Hotsouce wow them look great!when will we get smoke report ?


Heres some pics I took 1 Jar out for close ups


Thanks Stealth very soon. Im smoking a Grape Swisher filled with her at the moment so ill attempt to elbaorate on flavor and high.(I usually roll a non flavored joint to do a smoke report)
Upon Inhale you get a OG/ light peach cream soda taste that expands when it hits your chest. When you exhale you get an OG/floral/fruity taste but the creaminess coats your throat. About the 2nd Hit you feel it right behind your eyes which stays the whole high(At least 2 hours havent really timed it). I can tell if you over do it she will glue your ass to the couch but off a half a blunt im still able to think clear and do what i need to with a nice buzz. 
The Head high is at the Top back of your head almost feels like you can feel your brain pulsing. Also in the back of your face if that makes since. Almost like your a robot and can slide your face off or something lol. Simular to the train wreck high. 
The body high is an appitite stimulant. Perfect for if you want me make dinner but dont have the creativity or energy to make it(Once again as long as you dont over do it) I see this strain being good for Artist/ creative people.(A image of a artist walking around in his room thinking of what to paint biting his paint brush pasing back and forth comes to mind) 
I would say its about a 65% Sativa 45% Indica A very nice Blend. Ill try to come back with a bit of a better smoke report when i really test the high out. For Now PEACE


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice how much did you yield of that plant?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 9, 2012)

I never weight my finally product for some reason.... I can say she is a VERY heavy yielder for reference I chopped Durban Poison a few weeks back which was a Heavy Yielder and only got 1 Quarts Jar and 3 Pints. But i got 3 Quarts Jars and 2 Pint Size Jar off Star Killer. I only use big jars for Top nugs usually but everywhere was dense and beautiful
and also why do i feel Hated in here?
PEACE


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2012)

i want some of that star killer,more for the skywalker side.
nice job hot.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

you mean me?nah bro I ain't hating rare dankness I would hate them if I grew something out and it screwed me over but it didnt but havn't grown out any yet and all journals I've seen so far where all dank no idea where the hate comes from...and its also not like I saw only 1-2 review...will probably hit some RD seeds sometime but other things in sight atm...just thought they yielded low as the buds look kinda small on the pics...but then again they are 3 jars + 2 small...


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 9, 2012)

*"Almost like your a robot and can slide your face off or something lol. Simular to the train wreck high."
BEST SMOKE REPORT QUOTE EVER HOTSAUSE! 
You know I have nothing but love and respect for ya!
*


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> you mean me?nah bro I ain't hating rare dankness I would hate them if I grew something out and it screwed me over but it didnt but havn't grown out any yet and all journals I've seen so far where all dank no idea where the hate comes from...and its also not like I saw only 1-2 review...will probably hit some RD seeds sometime but other things in sight atm...just thought they yielded low as the buds look kinda small on the pics...but then again they are 3 jars + 2 small...


Sorry stealth not addressed to you. I think i was a little pissy this morning excuses my attitude folks. Anyway i felt a little stupid not taking pictures of the girls drying. I wish computers had feel o vision lol so you could feel how dense it is


----------



## Masato (Sep 9, 2012)

only hate ur gettin hotsauce is the jellyness ppl would have because u have starkiller nug! A strain i wouldn't mind trying myself =p


----------



## Masato (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome grow too... nothing more u can ask for but nice dense and ripe nugs =p


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks Masato i never though she would have yielded so well. I actually went out and got a scale so i could start weighting
Final Yield is 100g Flat or 4 Ounces 4 Grams I didnt believe it but here ya go


----------



## Masato (Sep 10, 2012)

just makes ya salivate =p~


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 10, 2012)

I did my math incorrectly for some reason i was thinking an ounce was 24 grams not 28 lol MY BAD FOLKS


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 10, 2012)

hey hotsauce did you actually train them?I followed your grow but only bud porn most of time  which isn't bad though but wonder if u trained...


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 11, 2012)

I topped her once the other star killer i let grow all natural. I wanted to see how they grew for the most part without any training i think in a scrog you could pull 5-6 Ounces EASY but i have yet to venture into scrogging.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Sep 11, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I did my math incorrectly for some reason i was thinking an ounce was 24 grams not 28 lol MY BAD FOLKS


well now we know you are not an Evil drug dealer... and it's 28.3 grams per.. I try to run mine out at 30..I just fuckin hate whiners


beautiful job as a grower though


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 11, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> well now we know you are not an Evil drug dealer... and it's 28.3 grams per.. I try to run mine out at 30..I just fuckin hate whiners
> 
> 
> beautiful job as a grower though


LMAO thanks. Ive always been the type that would give you a little weed to smoke rather then sale anything. Thats always how ive been but even then i knew a ounce was 28 Grams so i dont know where the fuck 24 came from  High moment I think so


----------



## bshdctr (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the dry Abusive Afghan. It came down a little early mostly due to me not having any meds! I know, I know...
It still looks delicious! Smell is black pepper, anise-like OG notes, and earth. The dry weight (may lose 1 or 2 more grams) was 41 grams which is impressive as heck to me considering the tiny size it was when budded.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 21, 2012)

Pheno 2 Pre Harvest she was taken down about a week ago on day 58 i believe


----------



## Badassgrasshopper (Sep 24, 2012)

[FONT=&amp]Gotta give credit where its due. RD beans are 100% legit and 100% fire. Here's a few pic of some venom og. Like Mrs. RD said earlier I believe, the smell is like some stinky foot cheese and some strong sharp lemon lime og goodness. It gives my nose a boner. I have absolutely no complaints and would like to thank RD for providing such quality product. Thank you Rare Dankness for all your hard work, it shows, your beans are truly amazing! You gotta love it when a company such as rd is not stingy with genetics. Btw I am from cali and have been smokin on og for years if that means anything. Go get some RD, branch it out and rep it, you'll be the hottest cat on the block. lol. 
[/FONT]View attachment 2347675View attachment 2347674View attachment 2347676View attachment 2347677


----------



## hovering (Sep 24, 2012)

Bring your genetics to Oregon please


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 30, 2012)

I just want to Thank RareDankness for your good work and great strains. When you first came out people hated on you. I invested a lot of seeds in you guys blindy and made a good choice. I already knew RD would be good by the great customer service and legendary clone only strains that I knew about but many other people were not familiar with. This is why I like Rare Dankness. 
Germination rates 90%-100% always.
Vigorous fast growing plants.
They clone easily.
Dank and potent
Rare Genetics
Oh I almost forgot, I get mostly females from your seeds.

I can't wait to run 501st og!


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 2, 2012)

Just started popping some Moonshine Haze beans the other day. Put 5 down(paper towel method) and within 48 hours all 5 have popped. Time to wait and see how many females I get.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2012)

Docs og 1





Docs og 2






Docs og 3





Scotts og 1





scotts og 2





scotts og 3


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm trying to finalize some things then I will be making another order this time I'm going to try Rugburn or 501st og. From these ogs I got going I know they are working with some good stuff I'm getting the chemmy smell in veg off the docs


----------



## PrezDickie (Oct 3, 2012)

WBW enjoy that scott's og i've heard its really crazy pungent! back in the day when john doe radio was still going and scotts was first coming out they spoke of that stuff like holy grail status with a smell that couldn't be contained! would love to try some surprised rugburn, doc, and 501 seem to be the more popular. after all this one is named after the breeder!


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

Named after the breeder, but the genes are undisclosed. I'm guessing that's why people aren't as into it. If they knew what the make up is, it would be the most popular. Got 8 scott's sexing right now. Really wish the cut of scott's I got a few months ago would have rooted. I'd be smoking on the keeper cut right now if it did.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Just chopping karmasBitch and face off affghani..Both are 10/10 keepers so far Just lovin the smells


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm starting the flush right now on my first run of the cup winning cut of moonshine haze. If you all could smell this shit, you'd know why it crushed the competition in amsterdam last year. Can't wait to smoke on this gem again. Very blessed to have the clone that won the most prestigious international competition there is. There are only a few other clones in my garden that are as rare and hard to get as this, the other ones arent cup winners, although Im sure they would win something if someone has the balls to enter strains to a competition that will alienate them and lose their connections on genes.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm starting the flush right now on my first run of the cup winning cut of moonshine haze. If you all could smell this shit, you'd know why it crushed the competition in amsterdam last year. Can't wait to smoke on this gem again. Very blessed to have the clone that won the most prestigious international competition there is. There are only a few other clones in my garden that are as rare and hard to get as this, the other ones arent cup winners, although Im sure they would win something if someone has the balls to enter strains to a competition that will alienate them and lose their connections on genes.


maybe a super secrect blind Competition where I am tha judge????


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

Deal brother. I have some moonshine haze from seed too that a friend grew out, you can do a blind test and see if you can guess the cup winner... Lol. It so won't even take a single puff for you to guess it. By look and smell you'll know which one is the special one.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Deal brother. I have some moonshine haze from seed too that a friend grew out, you can do a blind test and see if you can guess the cup winner... Lol. It so won't even take a single puff for you to guess it. By look and smell you'll know which one is the special one.


SOLD..we have a deal..Done.... no more judges needed ....nee ner nee ner nee ner..  smoke to i'm blind test commin up


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Moonshine Haze is next to be crackin I think so the next Competition could be my keeper seed cut against your Clone maybe??? I will bet a pup that out of twelve I can at least be in the race.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> WBW enjoy that scott's og i've heard its really crazy pungent! back in the day when john doe radio was still going and scotts was first coming out they spoke of that stuff like holy grail status with a smell that couldn't be contained! would love to try some surprised rugburn, doc, and 501 seem to be the more popular. after all this one is named after the breeder!


Thanks man I went with the scotts because I did hear this is the most potent og so I wanted to try it. Yeah I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger and I might add a couple more packs


Rare D MI said:


> Named after the breeder, but the genes are undisclosed. I'm guessing that's why people aren't as into it. If they knew what the make up is, it would be the most popular. Got 8 scott's sexing right now. Really wish the cut of scott's I got a few months ago would have rooted. I'd be smoking on the keeper cut right now if it did.


well I believe they said its triangle kush/og ? Im hoping I get a nice female to see what's up with it either way I might get another pack of it. I got 4 corners to try right after this so hopefully I will see somewhat of this 90x.


HomeLessBeans said:


> Just chopping karmasBitch and face off affghani..Both are 10/10 keepers so far Just lovin the smells


How many female kb did end up with? That's a pack that I want to run thru soon


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

Same cut used as the mom in 4 corners. So if that is 90x, or 90k as I've also seen it listed, then you're looking for the same thing. Personally I think scott's will be more dead on being a pure OG. The afghani dad is real dominant in crosses. 

Whatever you wanna call it, undisclosed, 90x, 90k. The genes used in scott's OG, 4 corners and GTH #2 are super fire.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Afghan dad Dominate??? No Really??? I Only have seen the Face Off and the Poison Affy, but so far any pheno selection will have to be determined after smoking.. 9/10 female AP and they looked like clones not seeds..


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

Crazy good luck on that batch of seeds you got there buddy! Just had a friend get like 7/10 female in a pack of 501st.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Crazy good luck on that batch of seeds you got there buddy! Just had a friend get like 7/10 female in a pack of 501st.


 Luck??? Crazy skills you mean  

but yeah luck..if I go to the casino it is just to drink..I need all the luck here..


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh BTW...the trimmers Love and Hate you right now..hate ya because this is the first time they have to seperate the trim for BHO...Love ya because they got some Dabs Of Glads GTH errl using your methods..


Butt fuk em they are trimmers :0 they always whine about something


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Same cut used as the mom in 4 corners. So if that is 90x, or 90k as I've also seen it listed, then you're looking for the same thing. Personally I think scott's will be more dead on being a pure OG. The afghani dad is real dominant in crosses.
> 
> Whatever you wanna call it, undisclosed, 90x, 90k. The genes used in scott's OG, 4 corners and GTH #2 are super fire.


Yeah and super fire is what I want so im all over the 90x/90k whatever crosses lol..


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 3, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Oh BTW...the trimmers Love and Hate you right now..hate ya because this is the first time they have to seperate the trim for BHO...Love ya because they got some Dabs Of Glads GTH errl using your methods..
> 
> 
> Butt fuk em they are trimmers :0 they always whine about something


Next time around they will be happy to separate it. Once they taste the flavors that come out in the bho from what they're trimming, they will never complain again.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 4, 2012)

All these RD grows and no recent flowering pics... What are we doing folks?


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 4, 2012)

what you think Scott og or 4corners? 90k got me interested got limited space probably would run sog....maybe throw some out into the nature for the lulz but they'll probably not make it in my climate...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Well both had my interst especially the 4 corners. Mrs. Rd said the 4 corners is very potent so grab it


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah but on site it says plants big would probably blow my space :/ hoping that scott might fit, but I thin these will be around longer and I will take them into account after first grow GOJI OG!Hopefully Ancient OG and Cheech Wizard


----------



## sniffer (Oct 5, 2012)

well you guys talked me into it 

im about to spend some money on rare dankness !
wish me luck


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 6, 2012)

*Afghan Ghost
*











*Moonshine Haze Cup Winner Cut Day 59





*






*Lee Roy OG clone Day 16





*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> *Afghan Ghost
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Definately a keeper haze cut right there!


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 6, 2012)

Indeed. It is the clone that won the cup in Amsterdam last year. This was NOT grown from seed. When you smell and taste it, you get why it crushed the Dutch sativa competition.

Lee Roy is also not from seed. But everything I've seen from testers given out looks good. Should be out to market early winter in seed form from what I understand.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 6, 2012)

have had seed for some time just germed a couple scott's og two weeks ago they are in the veg room now with two older green gauge flight 813s


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 9, 2012)

i have internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 9, 2012)

ok.. here we go.. RD wants some 2nd round testers.. For Og crosses and Sativa crooses..

Who wants in.. only picking a few and there are RULES to follow..
PM me


----------



## hovering (Oct 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ok.. here we go.. RD wants some 2nd round testers.. For Og crosses and Sativa crooses..
> 
> Who wants in.. only picking a few and there are RULES to follow..
> PM me


Sweet! Let's see some killer test grows!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ok.. here we go.. RD wants some 2nd round testers.. For Og crosses and Sativa crooses..
> 
> Who wants in.. only picking a few and there are RULES to follow..
> PM me


didnt you guys up root and move to spain and leave your old distribution chains and(edited for stupidity) high and dry?


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha. Anything to start shit huh? Distribution lines have been open and testers have been growing out new strains already. Mrs. RD was obviously just offering the opportunity up to members here. 

Why does someone have to shit all over everything this company does? What's the point. 

Welcome back to civilization Mrs. RD!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

i asked a question . .but thanks for being a nice person and answering

if you dont want to answer or cant just say so

if this is your business tactics, invalidate the customer

i dont see much good coming out of that kind of company

what is it so hard to be honest as a business

karma


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 10, 2012)

You asked a passive aggressive question, Within which you stated inaccurate defaming information. I do not directly work for RD, I'm a friend, and I don't like seeing people tell lies about my friend's. 

You're even further trying to insinuate more bullshit. because I took offense to your passive aggressive jab, You want to paint my actions as a friend of the company as how the owners will treat customers. go troll somewhere else. Karma will indeed win out. Moonshine and wife have enough good karma to last a lifetime, wish all the bad things you want to on the company.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

no asked if you jumped ship . . its yes or no and then maybe some grey area .. if you people are so secretive il just have to assume you burnt some bridges , that your deal . .its cool, i neither want now or have any of your genetics, in my collection

im not villain for asking a question . . .is this how you treat all your possible customers, 

im sorry m not all up in your nuts jocking your shit, but all i asked was a legit question, obviously there is a conflict of interest to answer it

shady tactics, make the customer feel dumb or an ass for asking you about your company . . . super professional




how have i wished anything bad or negative in connotation in any way on your company
why is a yes or no question so hard to answer


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 10, 2012)

I appreciate offer. I sent PM last night. 
I have grown out 4 RD strains, currently on 5th. Must have a dozen packs that will be gone through over the next forever. 
I have been very happy with all my Rare Dankness. 
I fully understood the skepticism last year, there is Rare Dankness beans, flowers, grows, and pictures all over now. 
Today when I open a pack of Rare Dankness, I expect great plants, vs. hoping/praying for decent smoke. lol.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 10, 2012)

Go away troll. I don't know what else to say. Your question was basically did you abandon and fuck people over? I answered that no one was abandoned or fucked over. But it wasn't a blatant "yes or no" so you're not satisfied. No, what you are saying is not true. There. Now go away, if you don't have or want these genes, you're only further proving the point at all you are is an antagonizing troll.

And how is spending some time in Spain "jumping ship?" did don and Aaron from DNA or adam from thseeds jump ship when they moved to Amsterdam to breed freely and open shops? Is swerve jumping ship now living in Amsterdam and opening shops?

Get my point? All you are doing is trying to provoke something to make the company look bad. I do not work for RD. I've said that like 100 times in this thread, stop attributing things I say to them. You keep trying to perpetuate lies and stir shit to make my friend's look bad and I will set you straight every time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

dude, i asked a question if the answer is yes we moved to spian and no we didnt leave any people high and dry is the answer . . then thats the answer.

it was a question. No need to get all defensive and angry about beng asked a question. i mean what do you expect . . . .in this business transparency is trust, i still dont understand how a question got you so hot and bothered

maybe i need to just not talk to his reps and just try and get a hold of moonshine himself through proper channels and not his reps, cause gee golly, if there was anyone in the world to answer questions about his work and business, it would definitely not be his reps . . 


what a waste, of time


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 10, 2012)

rude question edited out removed


Rude questions tend to elicit rude answers.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, moonshine will love to be personally bothered by someone who doesn't grow or want to grow his seeds asking if he moved to Spain and screwed over distributors and testers. Get real dude. You responded to the company offering testers to members here with a passive aggressive "question" that is based on who knows what. Everyone knows they were in Spain, it wasn't a secret. Go to ICmag, moonshine has been posting occasionally from Spain all summer. There are YouTube videos on him in Spain. 

Like I said, you're a troll. If you have a *Legitimate* question about something feel free to ask. "did you move to Spain and cut distribution lines and screw over testers?" is not one. If you're gonna throw out those accusations, cite your sources.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

not really, as i take no offense to something that never happened

i have thicker skin then to get angry and defensive every time i feel someone is inferring something . . .. 

transparency is trust and i obviously, must have opened an old wound or something as all i wanted to know, archive seeds is local and used to be affiliated, also was wondering if moonshine was working with cuts of parental stock from previous drops or new stock or f1's of stock,* just wanting feel some security before purchasing some seeds*, i heard rumors from others and asked you directly . .

why are their evens reps if questions and rumors cant be answered and responded to with a professional manner . . . .

my apologies for upsetting any of you but this is bogus

Homeless i thought you somewhat understood me after the pullen chucker asshat BS that i stood up for you and your cause . . what he did was rude, what i did was inquisitive worded wrong . . .. . but ok the customer is always wrong right

i never said anything about testers being screwed in any of my post previous to this post . . .what hell man(m an idiot i did mention testers sorry)

how can a tester get screwed they get beans to pop for free(im an idiot i did mention testers sorry)


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 10, 2012)

What does leaving testers "high and dry" mean? I interpret it to mean not giving them what was offered, or "screwing them over"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

well i apologize i didnt mean it like that, and i will edit it as i was just wondering as i heard some genetic breeding were outsourced so i was going to get at are all your genetics with you for future breeding, heard yall had good cuts . . . . 

im high . . my bad i didn't mean it like that so ill remove it and hopefully we can get on with it


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, we went to Spain. We wanted to spend some quality time with the kids. But also look over things, trying things out. We are also a European company, so we needed to make sure things are done correctly. . I also wanted to break into the Spainish market and with the help of GREEN DEVIL DIST. WE are slowly doing it. 
I wouldn't call it jumping ship, as I am home for a few days now. 
As for old distributions chains, i don't think RD left anyone high and dry. Attitude, THE SEED DEPOT, High Life Seed, all have been stocked. If you know of someone that wasn't taken care of please let me know and I'll see what I can do.



Samwell Seed Well said:


> didnt you guys up root and move to spain and leave your old distribution chains and(edited for stupidity) high and dry?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 10, 2012)

ATT:::: NO MORE BULLSHIT on this thread.. I'm back, so I expect EVERYONE to PLAY nice.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2012)

again i apologize for upsetting yall,

i realize my question could be taken the wrong way, i meant no negative connotation from it, and no i haven't heard a single complaints just rumors and Sewing circle gossip

glad yall made it there and are getting all situated best of luck, and good vibes and very cool to hear you moved to be with family

family is important


"high and dry" was just a ill worded term for moved and left , and all that


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 10, 2012)

OK more info on Testers needed.. (i might start a new thread to get this out there more but...)

1. You get what you get, you will not get to pick the strain.

2. So be SURE, that you are Willing and ABLE to grow some Sativas. THis can mean LONG flowering times.
If you do not have the patients for Hazes.. then please do not ask.

3. Please post photos and grow reports. Out of every 25 testers only about 2 post on forums. That is one of the reasons I posted this up here.

4. I'd like to have of old growers and new ones. 

5. If you have an issue I'd like to know first.

6. No BULLSHIT... please. It gives me a headache.

Our testing with the crosses went well, 1st round public testing went well.. And I hope this goes well.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww Shit this is going to be fun  Ill be posting so many RD tester pics you are all going to hate me with a great passion(Im sorry im a picture whore.......) LOL im sorry its the Vortex.. I think ill let the fun begin tomorrow Good luck with the testers everyone


----------



## doogleef (Oct 10, 2012)

PM sent. I'm happy to run some journals. The best way to spread the info on some fire strains is grass-roots stuff like forums and word of mouth.


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 10, 2012)

...and lots of pictures. Cuz most of us are lying fucks. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess it's time for me to whip out the canon but I lil using my iPhone


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im down you can def. count me in i have a Neville Abusive wreck going outdoors which will be done in...hell she's done now just been busy with work latley i post a video tomorrow fer sure


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> not really, as i take no offense to something that never happened
> 
> i have thicker skin then to get angry and defensive every time i feel someone is inferring something . . ..
> 
> ...


Yeah man I thought I had an understanding until ur question  if this would have been Moon's thread you would never have heard a peep from me. Sorry to post such a rude question myself but I'm on the road and wanted to get your attention...

Happy Customer is all I am. Sat at GC3 next to RARE so we had seeds,some clones of those seeds and fresh and dried flowers for the folks . Your KarmasBitch sold itself,all ya had to do was crack the jar.

peace...when the war is won


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm surprised so few testers post on forums. This is my go-to activity when it comes to relaxing.
I'd love to be a part of this and it's awesome of you to want to get this out to the general population instead of a short list of pros. I can understand if you did cuz you never want bad reports because someone fucked up your good genetics, but it's cool that you're considering different folks.
Thanks RD!


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2012)

give me a heads up for the next one , my next two grows are already set , will be coming back to post picks of the scotts og that i have going now, they are at two weeks above ground


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 11, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Your KarmasBitch sold itself,all ya had to do was crack the jar.


Just rolled a few!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 11, 2012)

Years ago I got some testers from Chimera through a buddy, I was supposed to post a review on overgrow. Before the Mental Floss was done overgrow got busted. I never have posted any pics of anything online, legal or not. Just not my style I guess. For what it is worth, Mental Floss was a great yielding, great tasting, berry/liquorice tasting plant. 4 out of 5 females were identical and the freaky little one was actually even better but hermed really easy. That was more that 5 or 6 years ago, I'd do better now I'm sure. Sorry Chimera


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 11, 2012)

I am getting a grow going in January. Will have a 45-site Oxyponics Pro. 6 sodium lamps but I dont know if I should go with 6x 1000W or 6x 600W for best results. I would think 1000W sodium is better, but I have experienced plants stretching too much without any noticeable improvement in potency or yields. But I didnt test this thoroughly enough to be certain about it. Will be doing Rare Dankness 4 Corners strain, RO water, and I normally use Pure Blend Pro; but I saw on the Rare Dankness site in the FAQ section they recommend Sensi Bloom for hydro so maybe I will give that a try. Looking for any recommendations because Rare Dankness support e-mail as well as Mrs. Rare Dankness has not responded when I reached out for advice. Lamps will be stationary. Does anyone have experience with this strain since I have not grown it as of yet; would like to know from clone how many weeks of grow for optimal yields before switching over to flower. Can be provided in terms of height, which this setup will be able to handle plants right around 4.5 feet tall. My guess is that as soon as the tallest plant hits 3 feet I start flowering. Normally I do 2 feet but that was with an ebb & flow setup (less height room) with entirely different strains. Also, does anyone know if 4 Corners is the best Rare Dankness strain in terms of yield per grow time, and if not which strain is the better choice. Here is a figure below for my prospective setup.
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 12, 2012)

can you tell me what you tell me what your questions were? and maybe I can answer them for you.. i saw homeless post something ,
and you were referring to Moonshines genetic parents.. The parents are the same.. same .. Triangle Og, Skywalker Og, N.W.,
RD#1, Amnesia Haze, etc,etc.. blah, blah, blah... THere is no "outsource"... 

And i see where you referred to Archive Seeds.. THey use some of the same parents we do... but different males.

does this help?







Samwell Seed Well said:


> well i apologize i didnt mean it like that, and i will edit it as i was just wondering as i heard some genetic breeding were outsourced so i was going to get at are all your genetics with you for future breeding, heard yall had good cuts . . . .
> 
> im high . . my bad i didn't mean it like that so ill remove it and hopefully we can get on with it


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 12, 2012)

TESTER RULES (please)

no BS... it gives me a headache.
I'd like to know if there are any problems FIRST..
please post weekly, with pics
keep track of your flowering time.
DO NOT take them down early. patients is key to good bud!
make sure you have NO light leaks
please DO NOT FORCE SEX THEM.... 
REMEMBER these are Regular seeds... not fems!


----------



## hovering (Oct 12, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> TESTER RULES (please)
> 
> no BS... it gives me a headache.
> I'd like to know if there are any problems FIRST..
> ...


completely reasonable rules. testers should have no problem with your requests.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 12, 2012)

I am willing to participate in future testing once I get things up and going. If only I had some advice for maximizing yield and potency in my prior post....


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2012)

pics hotsause,starkiller pics.................i need to see more of her.


----------



## althor (Oct 12, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I am willing to participate in future testing once I get things up and going. If only I had some advice for maximizing yield and potency in my prior post....


 Bro, I have looked past your post like 4x already. There is too much in it and its overwhelming. People skim over a post that looks like that.
Ask your questions in a clear, easy to read manner and you will most likely get an answer. Keep in mind there are over 100 pages of posts and easy to get lost in them.

Just as an example, I skipped over the other post, but I read the one I am responding to. Easy to see and read.

Wow, ok, now that I did force myself through it and read it, I wish I hadnt. 
Do you really expect a breeder/rep to answer all that?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 13, 2012)

*

Does anyone have experience with the Rare Dankness 4 Corners strain? Interested to know from clone how many weeks of grow for optimal yields before switching over to flower. Can be provided in terms of height, which this setup will be able to handle plants right around 4.5 feet tall. Also, does anyone know if 4 Corners is the best Rare Dankness strain in terms of yield per grow time, and if not which strain is the better choice. Here is a figure below for my prospective Oxyponics Pro setup.
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX 2 lamps total over 2nd and 4th X in this row
XXXXX​


@althor simplified enough? People I deal with on everyday basis expect detailed info so sorry if my post was overabundant.

*


----------



## doogleef (Oct 13, 2012)

Dude .. just center yer lamps over the gro space in a geometric pattern... you are making this so much harder than it has to be. 

4 corners is a heavy indica that grows big juicy colas. For "Optimal" yield, I would say 45-60 day veg with a lot of training and topping but you have limited height to work with so you may want to stick with a normal 20-30 day to start. [I plan on mainlining the new testers I got  ]

edit: That is the advice I'd give on every heavy afgan cross in the world, btw


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I am checking out the great state of Michigan. Have to say it has been nice so far. 
Lets see what MI has to offer!!!


----------



## sniffer (Oct 15, 2012)

Michigan is Great ! 
We have Lions and Tigers and Pistons oh my !
its overcast today and cold , but the leaves are starting to change colors


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 15, 2012)

the leaf colors ROCK!!!!
But yes, it's cold. 




sniffer said:


> Michigan is Great !
> We have Lions and Tigers and Pistons oh my !
> its overcast today and cold , but the leaves are starting to change colors


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Have you had a chance to checkout the new B3C clubhouse in Flint this visit?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well I am checking out the great state of Michigan. Have to say it has been nice so far.
> Lets see what MI has to offer!!!


Glad to have you here!


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope you have a great visit. Thank you for bringing more great genetics to Michigan.


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 17, 2012)

just wanted to tell you guys that cannazon is doing a huge preorder get your asses in there if you want rare strains like the goat wreck the ox or lost creak...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 17, 2012)

doogleef said:


> Dude .. just center yer lamps over the gro space in a geometric pattern... you are making this so much harder than it has to be.
> 
> 4 corners is a heavy indica that grows big juicy colas. For "Optimal" yield, I would say 45-60 day veg with a lot of training and topping but you have limited height to work with so you may want to stick with a normal 20-30 day to start. [I plan on mainlining the new testers I got  ]
> 
> edit: That is the advice I'd give on every heavy afgan cross in the world, btw


Dont see how I am making it difficult. I was hoping for advice from professional growers on how to improve my setup with the 4 corners strain in mind. From my experience my setup seems viable until I make some $$$ off of my first harvest from the dispenseries. Then I am going to put 16 vertical 1000 Watt sodiums in total. Oh ya, I decided on 1000 Watts. I just hope my place can handle 16,000 watts + my normal usage of electricity. Also, plan on doing some LST altho I lack experience with these advanced techniques; normally just top and call it a day. I will post pics when I get my grow going in January so those of you that have not seen the 4 Corners strain in action can get a look at how it performs in an oxyponics pro setup.

BTW, every time I have been in Michigan, it seems that windshield wipers have more of a use for cleaning the bugs off the windshield rather than the rain. Chill state tho, my Mom's family lives there. Some of which grow.


----------



## doogleef (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just saying that a diagram showing exactly which plant in the set is going to have a light over it is over-thinking the whole process. Good luck in your journey.

Let us know what you think of the 4-corners


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2012)

how about a scott's og at three weeks above ground


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> the leaf colors ROCK!!!!
> But yes, it's cold.


You picked the wrong day to be here. It's like 68 degrees today. 

Great seeing you on my home turf for a change!


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 17, 2012)

Scratch that, 71 now! Dropped down to 36 at night one day last week. Michigan weather is on par with Colorado weather as far as unpredictability.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 17, 2012)

YES.. CANNAZON is running a pre-order... They are the only ones doing the GoatWreck at this time...



stealthweed said:


> just wanted to tell you guys that cannazon is doing a huge preorder get your asses in there if you want rare strains like the goat wreck the ox or lost creak...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you MI for the love.. Now off to NEW YORK...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 17, 2012)

here is an greenhouse grow.. 501st and Scott's og..



and Lee Roy... inside grow dirt.

 She's beautiful!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't worry in another month or so you can guarantee its cold. I miss the warm winter days you get sometimes living in Pueblo.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> here is an greenhouse grow.. 501st and Scott's og..
> 
> View attachment 2376571View attachment 2376572
> 
> ...


Show some of the whole plant shots from the green house! People need to see those OGs in all their glory!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Thank you MI for the love.. Now off to NEW YORK...


Beware that whole tri-state area, especially NJ. Whole area is a major police state just looking to find as many people as possible to incarcerate. Whole reason I had to stop growing until I move to WA with the rest of my friends that got the hell outa that area before they could get arrested.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 17, 2012)

doogleef said:


> I'm just saying that a diagram showing exactly which plant in the set is going to have a light over it is over-thinking the whole process. Good luck in your journey.
> 
> Let us know what you think of the 4-corners


Cant be helped. Lets just say I am finishing my degree in the sciences at a top university and planning/over-thinking every little aspect is what I do.

I will post pics of my grow so I will def be giving updates of my experience with 4 Corners.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 17, 2012)

here are a few... (damn I-phones)

Greenhouse grows from RD seeds..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Thank you MI for the love.. Now off to NEW YORK...


When will you be here? Weather is pretty good raining Friday but after should be nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Beware that whole tri-state area, especially NJ. Whole area is a major police state just looking to find as many people as possible to incarcerate. Whole reason I had to stop growing until I move to WA with the rest of my friends that got the hell outa that area before they could get arrested.


Speak for yourself. In Ny they worry more about the shootings then the growers


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Speak for yourself. In Ny they worry more about the shootings then the growers


well, since i WILL NOT be shooting or growing.. i think i'll be ok. ;0)

late friday.. for about a week..


----------



## sniffer (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my order from attitude today !! ;D
1 pack each of your scotts og and the 501 wOOt

gunna germ them tonight , wish me luck


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Speak for yourself. In Ny they worry more about the shootings then the growers


Right, that only holds true to the extent that if there is a shooting and they have a marijuana bust to make, they will hold off on the marijuana bust and take care of the shooting. And they sure as hell will come back and carry out the marijuana bust. Those pigs will never look the other way unless there is corruption involved. But my warning pertained more towards the fact that cops on the east coast will pull you over for complete BS, they show no remorse unless you have special cards to show them. Plus my warning is not to scare, only to provide information so that the necessary precautions are made. Like keeping everything sealed in the trunk and having the rest of the vehicle clean of anything that can get you in trouble, not smoking while driving, and making sure the vehicle is not susceptible to violations such as a dead headlight or expired inspection sticker.

BTW, what is the number of posts you have to have in order to PM someone? 50?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> well, since i WILL NOT be shooting or growing.. i think i'll be ok. ;0)
> 
> late friday.. for about a week..


You will be fine. N.y. Is nothing to worry about its just like any other state. You should know that mrs. Rd


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 17, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Right, that only holds true to the extent that if there is a shooting and they have a marijuana bust to make, they will hold off on the marijuana bust and take care of the shooting. And they sure as hell will come back and carry out the marijuana bust. Those pigs will never look the other way unless there is corruption involved. But my warning pertained more towards the fact that cops on the east coast will pull you over for complete BS, they show no remorse unless you have special cards to show them. Plus my warning is not to scare, only to provide information so that the necessary precautions are made. Like keeping everything sealed in the trunk and having the rest of the vehicle clean of anything that can get you in trouble, not smoking while driving, and making sure the vehicle is not susceptible to violations such as a dead headlight or expired inspection sticker.
> 
> BTW, what is the number of posts you have to have in order to PM someone? 50?


Point taken and yes 50 I believe.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 17, 2012)

I dunno bro I lived in NJ for many years. Never been pulled over on some BS except once for a loud muffler. I was smoking a blunt at the time and slipped it out the window. I didn't have a license, registration or insurance on me the cop asked for my name, told me to get my muffler checked, and went on his way. I hung around until he left, picked up the blunt, and went on mine. 
I'm sure if I was a major dick he would have fucked me. Failure to show DL is $100+ in nj alone.

Enjoy your trip Mrs RD!


----------



## FASTGLH (Oct 18, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> but I've got the biggest balls of them all!....... it wasn't me I swear.. it was ac/dc..... Mrs. RD do u have any links to grow reports? Any strain would be nice, I like readin up on things before I drop $$$. Interested mainly in trainwreck crosses.





sniffer said:


> Got my order from attitude today !! ;D
> 1 pack each of your scotts og and the 501 wOOt
> 
> gunna germ them tonight , wish me luck


best of luck hope you got some winners can't wait to get some clone


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2012)

sniffer said:


> Got my order from attitude today !! ;D
> 1 pack each of your scotts og and the 501 wOOt
> 
> gunna germ them tonight , wish me luck


so far my scott's og are doing amazing , my tap water here is like poison , you can see the salt build up at the drain , yet the only stress you see is a little leaf curl on one of the plants , very hearty stock


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 18, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> I dunno bro I lived in NJ for many years. Never been pulled over on some BS except once for a loud muffler. I was smoking a blunt at the time and slipped it out the window. I didn't have a license, registration or insurance on me the cop asked for my name, told me to get my muffler checked, and went on his way. I hung around until he left, picked up the blunt, and went on mine.
> I'm sure if I was a major dick he would have fucked me. Failure to show DL is $100+ in nj alone.
> 
> Enjoy your trip Mrs RD!


Well I have a handful of instances where cops were messing with me or someone I know. Not one where a cop pulled me over and didnt write me up. It is enough to get me to leave NJ and never look back. Altho I do know one person that was pulled over piss drunk by a state trooper with a warrant for his arrest. He was let off because his brother is a cop.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 22, 2012)

New York has been great.. Lots of LOVE out here. 
Starting to see or hear of crosses made from RD gear.. Kinda Cool!
Last night on 60 minutes saw the Rectangle Listed on one of the menus.
Afghan x TK ... that was nice to see.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> New York has been great.. Lots of LOVE out here.
> Starting to see or hear of crosses made from RD gear.. Kinda Cool!
> Last night on 60 minutes saw the Rectangle Listed on one of the menus.
> Afghan x TK ... that was nice to see.


I always find it good when someone uses the work o another persons gear. It shows the gear they used is top notch or else they wouldn't have used it. Which how's that selection was good to create that cross. As long as it goes with "mention". I don't like to see people saying bull like they made the genetics from scratch.

Surprising in NY the weather been okay not too bad. Glad you are having a good time. Like I said ny has a lot to offer beside The b.s. people think about it.
enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ i went on a bagel binge... i think i've gained 5 pounds in the last 5 days from NEW YORKS bagels, YUM!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2012)

If you were in the city I would recommend "Catley's". Some good stuff and a bunch of famous people pop in.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

Once again hoping for some advice. Looking for a second rare dankness strain that will be compatible with 4 Corners in respect to finishing within a week of each other and sharing the same reservoir. Strains I am interested in that seem potentially compatible are Blue Haze Train, Purple Haze #1 or #2, Trainwreck Kush Haze #1, Trainwreck Willie, Long Peaks Blue, Lost Creek, and Warda'reek'n OG. However out of those strains I only know where to find Trainwreck Willie and Warda'reek'n OG at Attitude. Open to other recommendations other than the ones listed, but trying to stay with the higher yielders.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Most of the stuff you posted are sativa Dom so may Yeild heavy but will take longer. 
4corners is a og x afghan cross so go with any of the afghan crosses to be compatible with it. It's not that hard you are making it more complicated then it has to be.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya, I just want to grow them all : (

Think I will try to get Longs Peak Blue, just need to find a legit place that sells them to those that live in the USA. Want to get the mothers going by end of Dec so clones are ready after my first 4 Corners harvest end of March.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Too many crosses not enough space lol.. The ha afghan,afghan ghost would be some choices


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya Afghan H.A. does look like a viable option. But problem is I dunno where I can get my hands on it or the Longs Peak Blue. Would like to have a similar smoke to a Blue Widow strain I used to have. Best antidepressant I have had so far, too bad the yields were weak.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Plenty of places google it I'm sure it will give you places other than attitude.Tsd has a bunch listed.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you so much. Didnt know if they were reliable.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2012)

Ask around very reliable.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 25, 2012)

Very reliable.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

I always used to get my strains from friends that went to Amsterdam. So I am not used to dealing with these seed companies. Cant wait to get back into growing. LPB is going to be massive being hit on all four sides by vertical 1000 watt sodiums. Adjusted my 45-site setup to have ten vertical 1000w sodiums.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 25, 2012)

Attitude and the seed depot.... 

New York was great.... thanks to all..
DC is kicking it now.... let's see what DC's got??


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 25, 2012)

Attitude pulled thru. 4 Corners mothers on their way. Will have pics posted in January of fresh clones in oxyponics pro setup.


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 26, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Scratch that, 71 now! Dropped down to 36 at night one day last week. Michigan weather is on par with Colorado weather as far as unpredictability.


Well good for you! No AC cost. Winter is coveted hear in Cali.


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 26, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Dont see how I am making it difficult. I was hoping for advice from professional growers on how to improve my setup with the 4 corners strain in mind. From my experience my setup seems viable until I make some $$$ off of my first harvest from the dispenseries. Then I am going to put 16 vertical 1000 Watt sodiums in total. Oh ya, I decided on 1000 Watts. I just hope my place can handle 16,000 watts + my normal usage of electricity. Also, plan on doing some LST altho I lack experience with these advanced techniques; normally just top and call it a day. I will post pics when I get my grow going in January so those of you that have not seen the 4 Corners strain in action can get a look at how it performs in an oxyponics pro setup.
> 
> BTW, every time I have been in Michigan, it seems that windshield wipers have more of a use for cleaning the bugs off the windshield rather than the rain. Chill state tho, my Mom's family lives there. Some of which grow.


Be careful anything over 15,000 to 20,000 watts can start dipping neighboring houses power. Like causing light bulbs to dim, messing with appliances, and street lights dimming. Before you know it soccer mom is calling the power man asking what the fuck? If your going that big either use 3 phase or tone down your power consumption. O, and have 5,000 dollars or so sitting around for your monthly power bill.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Attitude and the seed depot....
> 
> New York was great.... thanks to all..
> DC is kicking it now.... let's see what DC's got??


 DC is lovely some times of the year. I recommend a memorial J at Arlington cemetery. 
Then run because Sandy is on her way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2012)

They are saying by the time sandy hits it won't be a hurricane/tropical storm by who knows?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 26, 2012)

DC and area would suck with any sized storm IMHO. U see how worked up the weather/news people are??

FRANKENSTORM!!!!RUN SKIPPY RUN!!! 

Give me spring with the cherry blossoms


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 26, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> Be careful anything over 15,000 to 20,000 watts can start dipping neighboring houses power. Like causing light bulbs to dim, messing with appliances, and street lights dimming. Before you know it soccer mom is calling the power man asking what the fuck? If your going that big either use 3 phase or tone down your power consumption. O, and have 5,000 dollars or so sitting around for your monthly power bill.


I might get near 15,000 every once in a while for a brief moment, but I definitely will not exceed that amount. Plus even if I do I dont really care considering I am staying within the legal limit.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2012)

watched the video with jorge and scott in spain! Phenomanol in all aspects! You guys are part of the solution here not the problem! I love rd! totally yummy goodness!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 26, 2012)

This pack of Moonshine Haze is very uniform!






Top View






Here's a Long Peaks Blue


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 26, 2012)

Those are some nice LPBs.

Anyone know if having Rare Darkness feeding off the same reservoir as 4 Corners and LPBs will be an issue as far as slowing down the increase of the nutrient concentration. Not worried about difference in height since I will dedicate a section with lower lights for 8 Rare Darkness plants if I get them. I could grab a second reservoir if necessary. Also considering Colorado Diesel.


----------



## hovering (Oct 27, 2012)

I love seeing the RD strain names. I lived in CO for the 90's.

Gonna have to pick up some of those genetics next time I am there..

Keep up the excellent work RD!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah... I'm watching Sandy... might have ti stay in Dc a lil longer than planned.. All the shelves at Trader Joes were bare today..
On the other hand,Moonshine came across a nice specimen of Chem 91 on a consult today. 
Dc MM laws and programs are a lil strange.. They are getting all the zoning, building, business aspect of it together.. BUT NO patient program yet... And it has been almost 2 years.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn DC sounds crazy. Come on montel, get that shit done!

I got some chem 91 coming down next week, and just puffed my first joint of the moonshine haze cup winner cut yesterday. Wish you guys were coming back through here.

Don't tell swerve someone in dc has the 91, he still thinks he's the only one on the planet that has it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2012)

is he the only one with it in seed form?


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 28, 2012)

He is the only one who has put the name on it. But there are other breeders that use it in crosses. 

Swerve is the only one to self it and sell seeds because from what everyone else has said, the chem 91 aka skunk va does not self well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> He is the only one who has put the name on it. But there are other breeders that use it in crosses.
> 
> Swerve is the only one to self it and sell seeds because from what everyone else has said, the chem 91 aka skunk va does not self well.


He did no self it, he used a deadhead og male Chem 91 Dom to balcross to the chem 91 skunk va clone so no FEMs chem 91 but bx chem 91 skunk va


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> is he the only one with it in seed form?


So far he is the first with this in bx form to my knowledge.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a true bx, I hope he doesn't label it as such. I believe he was talking about releasing s1s in the chem 91 thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Not a true bx, I hope he doesn't label it as such. I believe he was talking about releasing s1s in the chem 91 thread.


Nah he just said Chem 91 in seed form. But he explained the process on a thread here and his site. Deadhead og male to the chem 91 clone.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 28, 2012)

Swerve will put out anything. He has some fire but you will have to weed out the hermies, expect to buy several packs of seeds to get what you want.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 28, 2012)

Man how long you gonna be stuck on that argument with swerve RDMI? Wasn't that weeks ago? Let it go dude if you're shit is legit it speaks for its self. If you have it and you know it then what else matters? 

I don't understand how 91 x deadhead is not a backcross, either, but it feels odd to be talking about this in the RD thread..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you make a back cross?

To my understanding you take for instance bubba kush cross bk to bb now the offspring from bkxbb you get diff phenos but you take the one that resembles mommy the most to cross back to her resulting in phenos mostly showing up like mommy.

Is that right or is it more to it?

If that's right then it is a bx since the chem 91 was hit with a Chen 91 Dom deadhead. 
If its wrong then a lot of people who put out bx seeds are false advertising.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm kind ah simple and white trash so I look at it as inbreeding. Brother X sister Backcross.. Sister X Cousin (who looks like brother) ??



S1? is sister went and did what momma told her to do and F*@ked herself


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 28, 2012)

A true back cross would involve having a male from the original seeds the chem 91 came from cross those and make seeds, grow those out, finding a male that is similar to the original mom and then crossing that BACK to that mom. Take the same seeds, find a male and female you like, that is an F2.

Taking a male from a line containing the mom and crossing it back to the mom is not a true backcross because the deadhead has other genes in it other than chem. 

To get to an ibl, I believe you have to have BXed the strain at least 4 generations.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 28, 2012)

Saying it's not backcrossing because the OG used in the deadhead is genetically similar to the 91 makes sense.
Saying it's not backcrossing because he's not using the 91's parents doesn't. I don't think that's correct..
IBL doesn't require any bx. F4 is when the traits you're selecting for start to get locked down but you probably need f20 for a true IBL (although some breeders think they can do it in much less..).


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 28, 2012)

Not the 91s parents. A male 91. The same generation of seed that the 91 came from, but a male. Which most likely never existed.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 28, 2012)

A back cross is the offspring of a strain crossed back to the original mom. Example: karma genetics biker kush bx uses a male from the biker kush line and crosses it back to the hell's angel og cut. That is a back cross. You take the progeny and cross it back to a parent.


----------



## sniffer (Oct 28, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> A back cross is the offspring of a strain crossed back to the original mom. Example: karma genetics biker kush bx uses a male from the biker kush line and crosses it back to the hell's angel og cut. That is a back cross. You take the progeny and cross it back to a parent.


sounds like my wifes side of the family , , lol


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Oct 28, 2012)

deadhead og is the '91 cut that swerve hit with one of his SFV studs... this chem '91 he's putting out is a deadhead male crossed back to the '91, then a male of that bx crossed back a second time to the '91. sounds like a lot of work went into it, I'm stoked. pretty sure that's a bx but I'm no breeder. I think a '91 male crossed with a '91 fem would give us an F2 of the chem '91


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

Again, the sfv in there makes it NOT a bx. 

Yes, the a 91 female x male would be f2s, and then the bx of that would be the male from the f2 generation crossed back to the 91. I said that already twice. You just didn't read what I said. The first paragraph at the top of this page says. Grow out f2 generation find a male and cross that to the mom.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2012)

What swerve said -i used a dh male to make the bx1 seeds like ive been talking about. well those beans we great as my boy is loving them in norcal says some of the biggest yielders he has seen.. so we used a male from th BX1 batch to hit mommy aka Chemdawg 91 Skunk Va (Clone Only) 
so its like such in technical breeding aspects.
(91skvaX91bx male[91skvaXdhmale]) "


----------



## althor (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Again, the sfv in there makes it NOT a bx.
> 
> Yes, the a 91 female x male would be f2s, and then the bx of that would be the male from the f2 generation crossed back to the 91. I said that already twice. You just didn't read what I said. The first paragraph at the top of this page says. Grow out f2 generation find a male and cross that to the mom.



If you have males and females why would you have to bx it? 
My understanding for BX is just like what Swerve is doing.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 29, 2012)

althor said:


> If you have males and females why would you have to bx it?
> My understanding for BX is just like what Swerve is doing.


There is no 91 male.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Again, the sfv in there makes it NOT a bx.
> 
> Yes, the a 91 female x male would be f2s, and then the bx of that would be the male from the f2 generation crossed back to the 91. I said that already twice. You just didn't read what I said. The first paragraph at the top of this page says. Grow out f2 generation find a male and cross that to the mom.


You are incorrect. a backcross is very specifically when you take a female (or male, I guess) and knock it up (scientific term) with an often unrelated plant of the opposite gender. You then take the opposite gendered progeny that most resemble the mom, and repollenate a clone of the original mom. This is a first generation backcross. You can repeat this to narrow down the gene base to that of the original mom within 4 generations. The most well known example of a backcross is in the story of the creation of Cinderella 99, in which a cross of the princess bagseed female was backcrossed 3 times (or cubed) to isolate the genes of the initially clone-only princess.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Again, the sfv in there makes it NOT a bx.
> 
> Yes, the a 91 female x male would be f2s, and then the bx of that would be the male from the f2 generation crossed back to the 91. I said that already twice. You just didn't read what I said. The first paragraph at the top of this page says. Grow out f2 generation find a male and cross that to the mom.


*backcross**,* the mating of a hybrid organism (offspring of genetically unlike parents) with one of its parents or with an organism genetically similar to the parent.

I don't know what magical cannabis definition you are using but deadhead (the hybrid) mixed with the 91 (a parent) is a backcross. The only reason it wouldn't be is if you're saying the deadhead is not a hybrid because the sfv and the 91 are not genetically unlike. 
And what you are describing is not really a backcross. You are talking about inbreeding.


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Again, the sfv in there makes it NOT a bx.
> 
> Yes, the a 91 female x male would be f2s, and then the bx of that would be the male from the f2 generation crossed back to the 91. I said that already twice. You just didn't read what I said. The first paragraph at the top of this page says. Grow out f2 generation find a male and cross that to the mom.


I did read what you wrote. The example you gave of a bx (Biker Kush) used SFV... how is that a bx, but what swerve is doing is not?


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay let's all agree to disagree. Back to rare dankness, how about that ghost train haze #1. Top 10 strains of the year in the December issue of high times.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 29, 2012)

Or how about the nice load just hittin my flower room.?? Tangerine Trainwreck haze,Ox, RD Tester #3,Afghani Poison, the Ghost Train Haze #1(the GladStoned Cut 
and of course KarmasBitch.

Found a home for the Gifted GTH#1 last time at the GC3. great guy, him and his Pard ran a nice Ghost OG ( I grabbed a nice taste,well grown nice job). He told me about this company in Colo that was workin the Line ."here let me show ya ", he says...yeap RD... He had been tryin to get his growin partner to open up to some new strains and really wanted to buy a pack someday. So sorry RD I may hav cost you a someday sale.. but hey it sounded like such a gooooooood home 


and on that RD tester? I had heard it was a finicky strain,but it came thru a rough changeover like a trooper. I am afraid a couple are just gonna be beastly hefers




peace....when the war is won


----------



## cotchept (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Okay let's all agree to disagree. Back to rare dankness, how about that ghost train haze #1. Top 10 strains of the year in the December issue of high times.


there's no agreeing to disagree here. they're right and you're wrong. 

ok carry on..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 29, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Those are some nice LPBs.
> 
> Anyone know if having Rare Darkness feeding off the same reservoir as 4 Corners and LPBs will be an issue as far as slowing down the increase of the nutrient concentration. Not worried about difference in height since I will dedicate a section with lower lights for 8 Rare Darkness plants if I get them. I could grab a second reservoir if necessary. Also considering Colorado Diesel.


Well I guess a separate reservoir for each strain until I can determine which strains can keep up with each other regarding nutrient concentration. Going for 1 lb per plant of LPBs after seeing the size of the plant from Nightmarecreature's pics, def lots of potential there.

BTW, 4 Corners have popped and are in soil.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Okay let's all agree to disagree. Back to rare dankness, how about that ghost train haze #1. Top 10 strains of the year in the December issue of high times.



Hightimes is a shame...! Sounds like somebody wants a cookie


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hightimes is a shame...! Sounds like somebody wants a cookie


Are they magic cookies?


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Oct 29, 2012)

I really want to pick up some Afghan Abusive, but can't find it anywhere!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

cotchept said:


> there's no agreeing to disagree here. they're right and you're wrong.
> 
> ok carry on..


I still feel a TRUE backcross uses only offspring from the original line to select from to cross back to the mom. Yes, taking any muddled progeny and crossing it back is a "backcross" but it's not true breeding for an inbred stable line.


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyway, yes high times is a joke, doesn't take away from the fact that gth #1 tested at 25.49% thc and is a beastly yielder


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Or how about the nice load just hittin my flower room.?? Tangerine Trainwreck haze,Ox, RD Tester #3,Afghani Poison, the Ghost Train Haze #1(the GladStoned Cut
> and of course KarmasBitch.
> 
> Found a home for the Gifted GTH#1 last time at the GC3. great guy, him and his Pard ran a nice Ghost OG ( I grabbed a nice taste,well grown nice job). He told me about this company in Colo that was workin the Line ."here let me show ya ", he says...yeap RD... He had been tryin to get his growin partner to open up to some new strains and really wanted to buy a pack someday. So sorry RD I may hav cost you a someday sale.. but hey it sounded like such a gooooooood home
> ...


Kind of wish I was there not to move beans but because I haven't seen any ghost in state grown by anyone but me or my team. I'd like to see how it is. She's a tough one to dial.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Kind of wish I was there not to move beans but because I haven't seen any ghost in state grown by anyone but me or my team. I'd like to see how it is. She's a tough one to dial.


 It wasn't the clone-only... I think I still have it....somewhere


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, well then it wast ghost og. I'm no longer interested. My buddy just stocked some fire ghost flower and wax at herbal solutions in ypsi.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 29, 2012)

Are there any grow journals for any of the rare dankness strains? Specifically for indicas and kushes. Or am I going to be the first person to make one...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Are there any grow journals for any of the rare dankness strains? Specifically for indicas and kushes. Or am I going to be the first person to make one...


I have 1 going with 3 diff rd ogs
Docs,Scott's and venom og link is my sig


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2012)

i hope you don't mind but here is my scotts og just re potted and in the flower room after about 4 1/2 weeks veg


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Oh, well then it wast ghost og. I'm no longer interested. My buddy just stocked some fire ghost flower and wax at herbal solutions in ypsi.


When the OG GTH #1 hit High Times cover I looked all over internet for a pack. Found it at TSD, JB was running promo, got a free pack of Somali. Couldn't fucking believe it. Ran them both and did journals. Still till this day say that was one of best promo's i've seen. Anyway, Homeless has the only ghost train cut from that pack. I have another pack to run this winter, along with another Somali. I took a jar of last oz from my shit and homeless ran some bho from it, ghost taste was fucking amazing!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 29, 2012)

real lemony?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 30, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=518121371549815&set=a.116141761747780.14146.115955081766448&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=547088881984012&set=t.100002709376512&type=1&theater


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 30, 2012)

Testers start getting ready.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Testers start getting ready.....


I was born ready!


----------



## hovering (Oct 30, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Testers start getting ready.....


bring it


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2012)

where do i signup?!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Testers start getting ready.....



Good to see testers are being selected  any hope in open forum journals or is this going to
be private testing?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good to see testers are being selected  any hope in open forum journals or is this going to
> be private testing?


I'm quite sure it's going to be open forum threads. Weekly updates and some other rules were set I believe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm quite sure it's going to be open forum threads. Weekly updates and some other rules were set I believe


Sounds good


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Oct 31, 2012)

Which crosses are going to be tested?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Which crosses are going to be tested?


It's a surprise lol.. Some good crosses are in the pipe work tho. In the rd dankness 2013 it give a idea of what's to come


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

Out of every 50 or so testers that tested for RD/Moonshine over the years, only about 10% post on forums.. Some people are still too nervous to post things up. This is the 2nd round of outside testing for these strains. Over 100 people were chosen this time. Each one was asked to post somewhere. Some will do it here on RIP, others Ic, THC Farmer, some are even posting on Facebook.. but I can't make them post, all RD can do is ask.

a blueberry X Ox
a Bluedream X RD#1
Greencrack X NW
FLO X RD#1
Starkiller
LeeRoy
????


----------



## doogleef (Oct 31, 2012)

Albert Walker Kush

Casey Jones X NW


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

YEs... that was the ???? My mind wasn't working this morning..

Albert Walker Kush = Albert Walker X RD#1

Casey Jones X NW 



doogleef said:


> Albert Walker Kush
> 
> Casey Jones X NW


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 31, 2012)

did i get luck with the Sour D OG? Flo and Albert will most likely be my first to pop


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 31, 2012)

I'M SO EXCITED!! I had no idea I was getting anything but look what came today!!

Thank you so much for this chance Mrs. RD you can count on at least weekly updates from me. I'm trying to decide whether to pop both packs or one at a time but I don't know if the two will grow well together. It can be a pita growing little indica bushes in the middle of my sativa forest hehe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2012)

What's vale x vale?

Sour d x og ? Rd#2 male?
Sounds like some very interesting crosses around the table


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully whatever it is it keeps up with the sour d og I know that's going to be a stretchy one


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

Vale-Vale... 
inside joke between the Mr and myself... It's Spanish for "OK.... get it"

GreenCrack X NW... Sativa dom Hybrib...

I WANT PICTURES...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

The FLO OG.... great, Hotsauce... i know you'll do it RIGHT!


Hotsause said:


> did i get luck with the Sour D OG? Flo and Albert will most likely be my first to pop


----------



## Rare D MI (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the valé-valé story. Very European attitude.


----------



## ziggaro (Oct 31, 2012)

Sick! I figured vale was spanish so when I got them I looked up the definition. One of the translations said "rain check" so I opened it half expecting it to be empty hahaha

Wow GC x NW sounds killllll. Might not even need coffee in the morning anymore smoking that. Man you have no idea how happy I am grinning from ear to ear. No doubt you will get pics Im gonna start these up in the next day or two


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess sandy slowed things up around my end. Hopefully by the end of the week?


----------



## RedMan420 (Oct 31, 2012)

That blueberry x OX sounds like it should make a killer combo.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

i hope not..... but that might make a difference... keep me posted... don't worry.. i got you covered!



wyteberrywidow said:


> I guess sandy slowed things up around my end. Hopefully by the end of the week?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2012)

the one i have the highest expectations of... the parents of the OX are killers (Stone MTN) , so mixing back to the old Blueberry.. epic!




RedMan420 said:


> That blueberry x OX sounds like it should make a killer combo.


----------



## sniffer (Oct 31, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Which crosses are going to be tested?


Tangerine og and Blue Dream x n/w ,, if i read the label right


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2012)

Should have my testers by weekend!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 1, 2012)

lol I LOVE IT. WHERE ARE ALL THESE HATERS NOW? We got Grow Reports out the ass and Free Testers to the riu community 
Big Up Rare Dankness especially to you Mrs RD me and many others appreciate everything
Now its time to rock some Testers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2012)

Never was a hater..! But now that theres testing going on im feeling much better about a future RD order


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 1, 2012)

There's always been testing. Just skeptics who didn't want to believe it was happening.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> There's always been testing. Just skeptics who didn't want to believe it was happening.



That might be the case, but i just never seen any or could not find one


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep ive seen a few reports floating around befor Mrs & Mr RareDankness came onto the site.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 1, 2012)

it is always easy to get people to test for you.. it's so difficult to get them to post their test grow... i HOPE this will change.


hellraizer30 said:


> That might be the case, but i just never seen any or could not find one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> it is always easy to get people to test for you.. it's so difficult to get them to post their test grow... i HOPE this will change.



I understand 100% i to test for breeders like gage green and sure fire so i understand!
well i look forward to checking some out


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle told me she has my testers. One is Blue Dream x Nevil's wreck. 
Scored a few ounces of Blue Dream and smoked my last nug a few days ago. 
I am one happy mofo!

She also received a very generous donation from the Rare Dankness crew to go toward a seed auction for her recent auto accident and pending mj charges. 
Thank You so much! We appreciate your hard work and your generosity.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry buddy, think I misspoke to belle today, you know how that clubhouse gets, I believe the vale vale is the green crack x nevils wreck. There are some blue dream og testers still.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 2, 2012)

She said there were two packs. Blue dream x nw and a vale vale. That is green crack? Awesome. Thank YOu.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol. Then that's probably right. I'm so spaced lately. On 7 hours of sleep in the last 2 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

Got the goodies today thanks mrs rd and rd mi


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry babe but you have to go skinny dipping now


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 2, 2012)

Not wasting a second huh?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice WBW!! Yall Know this Man Cant Wait There talking to him as we speak! I woulda did the Same thing!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 2, 2012)

ok WBW, i personally asked for you to get that Blue OX cross... DO ME PROUD!!!!


wyteberrywidow said:


> Got the goodies today thanks mrs rd and rd mi


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 2, 2012)

**** those X2 OG are 1st round testers....


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 2, 2012)

You Lucky Dog WbW! I cant wait to get what ever they give me to test!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ohh and WbW Will Kill it Mrs RaRe!! I already ForSee


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got the goodies today thanks mrs rd and rd mi


You lucky mofo I'll be checkin out those grow!


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Nov 2, 2012)

wbw ftw


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Not wasting a second huh?


No way 



HungryMan420 said:


> Nice WBW!! Yall Know this Man Cant Wait There talking to him as we speak! I woulda did the Same thing!!! Lol


lmao you know me too good already



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> **** those X2 OG are 1st round testers....


x2 og has my interest. If remember correct this is right up my alley when we were talking thank you mrs.rd and with the blue ox you will be proud for sure. That's why they(blue ox)were first to take the dive.



Mr. Bubble said:


> wbw ftw


Thanks mr.bubble


RedMan420 said:


> You lucky mofo I'll be checkin out those grow!


red thanks lol. I will put alink in this thread when I start it..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 2, 2012)

Ugh, the moment Sandy started hitting New Brunswick at full force I lost power. Was left with no choice of getting blazed outa my mind while sitting in the dark looking out my sliding glass doors at the mayhem that was going on outside for 4 or 5 hours before I passed out for the night. Constant flashes of light as transformers were exploding all over the horizon like a war was going on. Luckily I have family 20min away I am currently staying with that never lost power. Hopefully one day I will regain power at my apartment. Cant wait to slip out of NJ's grip on my life in less than 2months.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2012)

Just hit 4 weeks 12/12 tent of dankness!


----------



## monsterbulb1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Mrz.RD! I am a seasoned grower who has just purchased some of your gear from TheAttitude! I rock organics and coco mostly and some rockwool w/H16 gear too.I am willing to work hand in hand with you guys on any test runs you may be doing. I only prefer to stay away from haze type products. For the time being anyway. I would show you some of my logs but my laptop croaked and I have lost everything except a few pics that I used to e-mail some folks up in MI. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## darkfortune420 (Nov 3, 2012)

If there are any Indica Testers needed i would love the opportunity to try them out. I've ran the Docs and Scotts OG with great success. Some of the best meds i've had a pleasure to grow. Just picked up a pack of 501st from Attitude to pop, but would really like to try a rare dankness bubba cross. Every time i see River Rock post pics of Rare Dankness gear it makes me regret moving out of Colorado. Keep up the good work with the fire genetics. Rare Dankness for the win.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for everyones interest. As of now, I have been told all testers have been selected. 
Now we shall see how they do.


----------



## darkfortune420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see these tests unfold. Do you have a rep in Michigan. It would be so much easier to deal with a rep instead of online seedbanks. I only trust the Attitude and they do not carry the OX, which is what i'm extremely interested in.


----------



## hovering (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the tests. Looks like some fire is involved


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mrs RareDankness testers should at least be a member of this site for a year with at least 1 or more grow logs. anything under that and you run the risk of Flakes! But thats my Regulations befor i send out my testers I think it should be a main Rule in a Distributor/Testers Relationship.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 3, 2012)

Flo x Nev and more Star Killers popped in 2.5 days nice long tap roots


----------



## greenstar420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pffft! Thanks to RD we lost over 100k in seeded out crops. You think we could get reimbursed for our losses Rarely-Dankness. Your name is mud here in CA.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2012)

damn ill have a log soon but wont be a member for a year for awhile! tester descrimination! lol...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wohhaa Hater coulda been grower failure sum cant grow proper OG's and they are sensitive to allot!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

greenstar420 said:


> Pffft! Thanks to RD we lost over 100k in seeded out crops. You think we could get reimbursed for our losses Rarely-Dankness. Your name is mud here in CA.


Wow really? This is the first I heard of losing 100k in seeded crops.. You couldn't spot a strain that hermied?

You put a strain that you never ran or tested before next to 100k crop? Sounds like you need to reimburse yourself


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Nov 3, 2012)

their name isn't mud in cali... sorry to hear about your losses though bruh


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

LMAO Any true Weathered farmer will spot a herm and toss it and yes even reg seeds can have a herm out of the whole bunch of seeds its a Hermaph like what happens in life to humans out of the bunch 1 will hermaph!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2012)

sell the seeds, gotta be like 100k in seeds!


----------



## sel3ctive (Nov 3, 2012)

greenstar420 said:


> Pffft! Thanks to RD we lost over 100k in seeded out crops. You think we could get reimbursed for our losses Rarely-Dankness. Your name is mud here in CA.


You couldn't spot a male in a 100k crop? Wy are you growing lol?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> LMAO Any true Weathered farmer will spot a herm and toss it and yes even reg seeds can have a herm out of the whole bunch of seeds its a Hermaph like what happens in life to humans out of the bunch 1 will hermaph!!!!


That's my point..

Dude sorry for your losses but next time maybe you set up a small grow to grow strains you are not familiar with before you put it next to a big crop!


----------



## Wrendude (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys I need the communities help on deciding what my problem is. Im coming up on week seven tommorow and my plant is looking nice, hempy, and 12/12 from seed. But im starting to see some slight yellowing of the leaves and some lower leaves have brown spots. what do ya'll think the problem could be? heres some pics:View attachment 2397165View attachment 2397167View attachment 2397169View attachment 2397170


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wrendude said:


> Hey guys I need the communities help on deciding what my problem is. Im coming up on week seven tommorow and my plant is looking nice, hempy, and 12/12 from seed. But im starting to see some slight yellowing of the leaves and some lower leaves have brown spots. what do ya'll think the problem could be? heres some pics:View attachment 2397165View attachment 2397167View attachment 2397169View attachment 2397170


There is a bunch going on! but this is not the spot for you to post your plant problems there is a section for that called Marijuana Plant Problem


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 3, 2012)

I have received a few emails stating that RD "fem" seeds have had males in them. 

RD does not produce "fem" seeds. 
There will be males. And out of the dozens of Colorado and MI dispensaries that grow RD from seed and have never had an issue, I do not believe the seeds were the problem. 
But more importantly a new member with 4 post negative about RD from Cali. I wonder if u are the same person that was on IC stating that a RD seeds were confiscated from a Colorado dispensary and all others were left. Which that lie was proven false. Or are you theCali guy Moonshine offended last week??
I think when people post items like this it comes off as scam.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 3, 2012)

greenstar420 said:


> Pffft! Thanks to RD we lost over 100k in seeded out crops. You think we could get reimbursed for our losses Rarely-Dankness. Your name is mud here in CA.


Yes, because all sources for seeds provide insurance in case your crop goes bad as a result of your lack of skills. They call it the Medicinal Marijuana Insurance Act of you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 3, 2012)

Fucking haters making up lies. No one will believe them. You're wasting your time.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 4, 2012)

I have my Rare Dankness testers! Thank You Rare Dankness Crew. 

Blue Dream X Nevil's Wreck
Belle says she wants to rock that pack. She loves Blue Dream. 

Vale' Vale'. She said this is pronounced volley-volley, and it's Green Crack X Nevil's Wreck. 
Is that correct info? These are getting popped right now. Thread will be in Michigan forum, and another site, to be determined. 
Link will be in signature. I intend on posting updates every Monday at minimum.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 4, 2012)

a blue dream cross and a green crack cross, i cant wait! ill be subbed...eagerly waiting for results!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is link in Michigan thread for Vale' Vale' ~ (green crack cross)
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/578749-rare-dankness-test-thread-vale.html


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not excited about the new crosses coming out, except for maybe Star Killer and Leeroy. Usually anything with Green Crack or Bluedream is not very potent. These two strains appeal to Women, they are both a light daytime smoke.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 4, 2012)

that Blue Dream X RD#1 isn't such a lite weight. 




Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm not excited about the new crosses coming out, except for maybe Star Killer and Leeroy. Usually anything with Green Crack or Bluedream is not very potent. These two strains appeal to Women, they are both a light daytime smoke.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 4, 2012)

i smoke like cigs, i need dif flavors! iv never tried green crizzle before so it makes me curious!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 4, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm not excited about the new crosses coming out, except for maybe Star Killer and Leeroy. Usually anything with Green Crack or Bluedream is not very potent. These two strains appeal to Women, they are both a light daytime smoke.


I am sure going to find out. Just had some blue dream and everyone that tried it loved it. I am not in Cali so I doubt if I will find one person around here that doesn't want to try either strain. Where is the info on Star Killer and Leeroy at Nightmare?


----------



## sniffer (Nov 4, 2012)

anybody have any info on the Tangerine og strain ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 4, 2012)

same on the east coast, not easy finding blue dream that not renamed blue dream.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2012)

Well blue dream I smoked here on the east coast was pretty damn good to me and I'm sur a lot would love to have some og in the mix I know I would..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 4, 2012)

????? tangerine haze X RD#1


sniffer said:


> anybody have any info on the Tangerine og strain ?


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 4, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm not excited about the new crosses coming out, except for maybe Star Killer and Leeroy. Usually anything with Green Crack or Bluedream is not very potent. These two strains appeal to Women, they are both a light daytime smoke.


Lol, have you ever smoked the real cuts of either? Both are very potent strains and are pretty stinky. Not the bubblegum, or something like that which really is a light flavorful strain.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I am sure going to find out. Just had some blue dream and everyone that tried it loved it. I am not in Cali so I doubt if I will find one person around here that doesn't want to try either strain. Where is the info on Star Killer and Leeroy at Nightmare?


Starkiller= skywalker og x RD#2
leeroy= tk x (tk x RD#2)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2012)

Some shots of Docs,Scotts and Venom og... All three strains are growing different and have their own smell.. The docs is more chemmy while the scotts more earthy/musky? Could be cause its next to bubba kush? Venom og just stinks


----------



## sniffer (Nov 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ????? tangerine haze X RD#1


i think i found it , Tangerine haze = NY City Diesel x G13 / Haze ,
And that was crossed with RD#1 to make Tangerine Og 

what ever they are , all six have poped and are in dirt


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 5, 2012)

Moonshine haze cup winner cut. tastes like candy


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone know where there are Longs Peak Blue seeds in stock? The Seed Depot has been out of stock for awhile now.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol, have you ever smoked the real cuts of either? Both are very potent strains and are pretty stinky. Not the bubblegum, or something like that which really is a light flavorful strain.


I have the real Blue Dream cut. It has a 50/50 head body high and a good taste. The yield is also huge. I have it because my woman likes it for day smoke and it's a good yielder. I would call it a well rounded strain, It's not bad, it's just not the best. You also have to remember that BD has been whored out in Cali for a very long time. Even more whore out than a Little Ceasars $5 Hot and Ready! 
I remember a post Mrs. RD posted not liking the Faceoff cut because it tastes like old cheese. The Faceoff cut is up in my top 5 all time favorite highs. I guess it's, to each their own. Green Crack, well I had it and tossed it. I don't like Cat piss either, it's going to get tossed.

Star Killer should be nice! Anything with Skywalker is usually really good! Fuck that Dutch passion Skywalker, it ruined the Skywalker name. The same goes for the Triangle cut, awesome! 

I have around 40 or so clone only strains right now. If I don't have it, I can get it. The only strains I don't have access to are real Chem 91 and Triangle Kush but I am working on getting them. I have smoked both of them but I can't get the people who have these two strains to release them to me.

I'll pass and run the Doc's and 501st when I have room. I'm sure the Blue Dream cross will be nice! Most everything RD comes out with is fire!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol, have you ever smoked the real cuts of either? Both are very potent strains and are pretty stinky. Not the bubblegum, or something like that which really is a light flavorful strain.



All I ever hear out of nightmarecreature is jibba jabba. Never see any buds, just big ass lanky veg plants. Sure has a lot to say though!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 6, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Anyone know where there are Longs Peak Blue seeds in stock? The Seed Depot has been out of stock for awhile now.


Where you at? Rare D - MI had some. Long's Peak Blue is one of my favorites. Love that shit. Here's a PM that I received from a RIU member last week:

Dude, just got around to trying your Longs Peak Blue and it was fucking amazing bro! Can I get a tray of babies and/or a couple zips next time you guys roll by?

Thanks again brother,


(That's the responses that I continuously get with my Rare Dankness gear.)


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 6, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have the real Blue Dream cut. It has a 50/50 head body high and a good taste. The yield is also huge. I have it because my woman likes it for day smoke and it's a good yielder. I would call it a well rounded strain, It's not bad, it's just not the best. You also have to remember that BD has been whored out in Cali for a very long time. Even more whore out than a Little Ceasars $5 Hot and Ready!
> I remember a post Mrs. RD posted not liking the Faceoff cut because it tastes like old cheese. The Faceoff cut is up in my top 5 all time favorite highs. I guess it's, to each their own. Green Crack, well I had it and tossed it. I don't like Cat piss either, it's going to get tossed.
> 
> Star Killer should be nice! Anything with Skywalker is usually really good! Fuck that Dutch passion Skywalker, it ruined the Skywalker name. The same goes for the Triangle cut, awesome!
> ...


I hear you nightmare. I know you run Rare Dankness, that's why you check the thread out. We all have our favorites and we all search for what we like. 
You came off as hater and pissed a few people off, but I know you roll through shit and if you are only interested in a few of the new strains, you will make sure you get them. 
Good test grows help with all this. As you watch a few grows, hopefully you will be tempted to run a few more.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I hear you nightmare. I know you run Rare Dankness, that's why you check the thread out. We all have our favorites and we all search for what we like.
> You came off as hater and pissed a few people off, but I know you roll through shit and if you are only interested in a few of the new strains, you will make sure you get them.
> Good test grows help with all this. As you watch a few grows, hopefully you will be tempted to run a few more.


I agree! Everybody has thier own taste/preferences so what you might not find appealing some will. The test runs will show a lot of people what these crosses are capable of and I'm sure it's dank if they are breeding with it.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 6, 2012)

To say blue dream isnt potent is ridiculous though. I hate the strain personally, but to me it's only redeeming quality is potency.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 6, 2012)

Anybody grow the cougar piss ? 

I've been meaning to grab this one for a minute but I was waiting on the reports ..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Where you at? Rare D - MI had some. Long's Peak Blue is one of my favorites. Love that shit. Here's a PM that I received from a RIU member last week:
> 
> Dude, just got around to trying your Longs Peak Blue and it was fucking amazing bro! Can I get a tray of babies and/or a couple zips next time you guys roll by?
> 
> ...


I am at ground zero aka New Jersey. I just got back to my apartment last night which now has power. I will be taking a drive across the country to WA at the end of December where my friend is at with the 4 Corners mothers that are a couple weeks old. By the time I get out there, get my card, house, and equip; the clones will be ready to go!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Where you at? Rare D - MI had some. Long's Peak Blue is one of my favorites. Love that shit. Here's a PM that I received from a RIU member last week:
> 
> Dude, just got around to trying your Longs Peak Blue and it was fucking amazing bro! Can I get a tray of babies and/or a couple zips next time you guys roll by?
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! I got that Long's Peak Blue flowering! If you say it's good I believe it!

I have some lanky plants because I had a problem with my grow tent and had to throw everything in veg outside. The older a plant is the more it yields, even if it's lanky. I'll let the cat out of the bag. I don't post pics of anything in flower because my brother is a dick and asked me not to, Rollitup is on a Godaddy server,I run his strains and his plant count is too high right now. He's the one that got me into growing.
He's running Game Over seeds, due out in a year or so. Mothers will be lab tested through StrainGeniusLabs. After watching all the flak RD took, Game Over will have pics and grow logs even if it takes months longer.

Here's a Blue Dream clone I took. Blue Dream crosses are even better.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 6, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> To say blue dream isnt potent is ridiculous though. I hate the strain personally, but to me it's only redeeming quality is potency.


It has THC usually around 20+. It's potent, my mistake I should have said that it doesnt knock you on your ass like an OG. With the RD male that will give it the OG kick! Here in Cali, the new Blue Dream is Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, we're on the same page now... Getting the gsc here soon enough. I puffed some for the first time the other ay. Was nice. Really has to grow like a champ to not be lumped into the the hype category for me..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 7, 2012)

A HUGE Thank you to Colorado and Washington state for making History last night.. 

Now that we have made that symbolic step forward here are some suggestions for my fellow Coloradans. 

1. Remember you are an example for the rest of the country. So act like it. You want to be respected for your choice be respectable. Don't act like a fucked up idiot because you are not representing the community as a whole. 

2. Don't drive stoned or fucked up off edibles. Just as you wouldn'...t drive drunk you shouldn't drive stoned either. If you've had a puff. Wait a few hours. If you've eaten a edible, have someone drive you. I know stoners are better drivers than drunks but still have common sense. 

3. Hide the smell. If you don't reek to high hell and aren't visibly impaired the cops have no reason to request your blood. Use common sense, seal up your stash and paraphernalia and keep them outta reach in the car. 

4. Use common sense. Don't share your stash with people under 21. Just as you can't promote underage drinking you won't be able to provide herb to people under 21. If your under 21, get your MMJ card. 

5. Realize you changed history. Don't let the naysayers scare you into believing you've doomed us all to DUIs. We repealed 75+ yrs of prohibition this is a step in the right direction. The Nation as a whole will follow suit very soon. 

6. It's going to get worse before it gets better. We are probably gonna see some federal interjection within our state. Don't bow down, stand and fight and our victory tonight will change the future for all mankind. 

Hemp will save us all. 

Thanks!!!
Moonshine


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 7, 2012)

That's so awesome!

I can't wait till we can buy seeds directly from the breeders here in the US! I hate having to order seeds from Europe! Does that mean breeders can now ship seeds to Colorado and Washington?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2012)

I doubt that they can be able to mail there if so that would be great for those states..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 7, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I am at ground zero aka New Jersey. I just got back to my apartment last night which now has power. I will be taking a drive across the country to WA at the end of December where my friend is at with the 4 Corners mothers that are a couple weeks old. By the time I get out there, get my card, house, and equip; the clones will be ready to go!


Guess I can skip the step where I go get my card. Perfect timing for me, I will be arriving just in time for official state legalization in January.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 7, 2012)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anybody grow the cougar piss ?
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to grab this one for a minute but I was waiting on the reports ..


^^ anybody ..
I asked about this and he gave me the lineage but has anyone grown it ??


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Don't bow down, stand and fight and our victory tonight will change the future for all mankind.
> 
> Hemp will save us all.
> 
> ...



Maybe, just maybe they will leave all of you alone. 

Congrats, it must feel pretty sweet.


----------



## sniffer (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah but did i hear right ,, 
Washington can buy it , but can not grow it anymore ??


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 7, 2012)

Shipping Cannabis seeds is a NO-NO... I repeat a NO-NO. I saw a Washington seed co. offering free shipments from them to Co, Or, and Wa... this was posted on FB.... 
Please do not order seeds from anyone in the states. Do not put yourself in danger....

Also, Co law does not take effect until 2014. (That gives lawmakers time to f' it up... imho)
I'm not sure if the 6 plant count for all over 21 starts sooner. But there will be NO open to buy places until 2014.
People are starting to count their chickens before they hatch...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 8, 2012)

6/6 on blue ox germination. Waiting on the last one to sprout up then it's on


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Shipping Cannabis seeds is a NO-NO... I repeat a NO-NO. I saw a Washington seed co. offering free shipments from them to Co, Or, and Wa... this was posted on FB....
> Please do not order seeds from anyone in the states. Do not put yourself in danger....
> 
> Also, Co law does not take effect until 2014. (That gives lawmakers time to f' it up... imho)
> ...


Eh, I guess I will grab a card when I get to WA to be on the safe side. I already did all the preliminary work for it anyways. Appreciate the info.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 6/6 on blue ox germination. Waiting on the last one to sprout up then it's on


That strain is of high interest to me, please dont hold back on any details and pics. It is def going to be some serious chronic. 

BTW, are you doing soil or hydro?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 8, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> That strain is of high interest to me, please dont hold back on any details and pics. It is def going to be some serious chronic.


Trust me it is of high interest of me as well as a lot of others so I plan to catch every detail of these seeds.. Once all six are you'll take a shot of them.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice, my friend is going to send me some pics of the 4 Corners mothers by the end of the weekend. So I will have some pics to post as well.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Shipping Cannabis seeds is a NO-NO... I repeat a NO-NO. I saw a Washington seed co. offering free shipments from them to Co, Or, and Wa... this was posted on FB....
> Please do not order seeds from anyone in the states. Do not put yourself in danger....
> 
> Also, Co law does not take effect until 2014. (That gives lawmakers time to f' it up... imho)
> ...


Is it a shipping thing? In California I can walk in to dispensaries and buy TGA,Cali Connection, Mother Chucker seeds and so many others.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 9, 2012)

Who ass do I stick my face in to get a answer around here ..u really gotta brown nose to get a answer hunh ? 

I asked moon on another forum and he gave me the lineage but I wanna kno more info about the smell taste etc ..

This thread is 166 pages and I see questions getting answered regularly ..if u have no info I'll accept that answer 2 but I'm getting a lil pissy I'm just being ignored 

If u don't work for / kno any info about what I'm askin PLEASE refrain from commenting my way


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 9, 2012)

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/attachment.php?attachmentid=3751&d=1340283204

Found the above pic in the seeddepot forums posted by Moonshine. It is stated as being 4 Corners, was expecting bigger buds relative to the description of the strain stating it has heavy yields.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 9, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Is it a shipping thing? In California I can walk in to dispensaries and buy TGA,Cali Connection, Mother Chucker seeds and so many others.


The first sentence of her post says shipping and ordering. Walk into a dispensary all day long and buy seeds. All she was saying is don't order seeds from a company in the US that will send them to you in the US.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 9, 2012)

its common sense..what happens when you mess with the mail? its federal!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 9, 2012)

silverhazefiend said:


> Who ass do I stick my face in to get a answer around here ..u really gotta brown nose to get a answer hunh ?
> 
> I asked moon on another forum and he gave me the lineage but I wanna kno more info about the smell taste etc ..
> 
> ...


Lol, I have no heard many reports on that strain and the reason why nobody answered the question because I don't think they grew it either. Did you ever taste the strains used in the cross? That can give you a idea of the taste and how it would grow


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 9, 2012)

No ass kissing. Just sometimes it takes a dew days to get around to ????'s. 
Smells like cat pee. Only way I can describe it. I do not care for it at all for that reason. 
Skunky/sweet... This strain is also finicky. Not for a first time grower. 
But people seem to love it.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 9, 2012)

View attachment 2404946View attachment 2404947

Tester Update: Albert Walker Kush. Day 17 from sprout. 
https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/571656-rare-dankness-tester-grow-1st.html


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Nov 9, 2012)

looks good man, what's the genetic make up? thanks in advance.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 9, 2012)

Albert Walker x Rare Dankness #1. They already have Alfred Packer on the market and that is the AW X Afgan1. Grows big donkey dic# colas.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Nov 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol, I have no heard many reports on that strain and the reason why nobody answered the question because I don't think they grew it either. Did you ever taste the strains used in the cross? That can give you a idea of the taste and how it would grow


Are you claiming rd doesnt grow out their own genetics before release?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 10, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Are you claiming rd doesnt grow out their own genetics before release?


I didn't say that.
I meant us growers not Rare Dankness breeders.


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 10, 2012)

silverhazefiend said:


> Who ass do I stick my face in to get a answer around here ..u really gotta brown nose to get a answer hunh ?
> 
> I asked moon on another forum and he gave me the lineage but I wanna kno more info about the smell taste etc ..
> 
> ...


ok heres my experince with cougar piss [i hope im doing this post right?] @ first i grew 5 seeds 4 were males. all were short stalky with the phenos all looking the same. the female was finished out @ 9wks.this by the way was my first run out of two runs.i would give it a overall rating of 7 out of 10.being i expected alot more from something called cougar piss,a flavor i had 10yrs ago and been searching for ever since. so to break it down: weight 8. ease of growing 9. stone 7. smell 6. taste 6. bag apeal 7. the second run out of 5 seeds 2 fem 3 males. with the same results phenoes are close.with that being said there was one male from the first run that was incredibly pissy smelling i mean exactly what i was looking for! i bred it with a indy dom white widdow x snow white and holy shit im glad i did freaking awesome! what i was looking for! hope this helps dacaspe


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

I am thinking about doing butane extraction on my trimmings using this: http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te700/superdeluxepkg
Anyone here have any input on butane extraction?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 10, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> its common sense..what happens when you mess with the mail? its federal!


United Parcel Service is NOT federal. FedEx is NOT federal. The United States Postal Service is. FedExing seeds should not get you busted.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> No ass kissing. Just sometimes it takes a dew days to get around to ????'s.
> Smells like cat pee. Only way I can describe it. I do not care for it at all for that reason.
> Skunky/sweet... This strain is also finicky. Not for a first time grower.
> But people seem to love it.


Is there a difference between Catpiss, SoCal Catpiss, San Diego Catpiss? I must have a different cut, my catpiss cut is very easy to grow and not finicky at all. It has the full litter box smell, makes me want to barf!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/?action=view&current=4-cornersbaby.png

Here is a pic of one of my 4 Corners babies being taken care of by my friend until I can take clones. At least a week old.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

I popped four Moonshine Haze seeds. I've had great luck with cup winners/placers, was looking for a great Sativa so I picked this strain. All four seeds popped faster than any I've had before, and growth was very vigorous. One male got tossed immediately, and presently I have 3 in various stages of flowering. One is very tall and haze dominant, which is exactly what I was hoping to get. It's at 45 days flowering and looks like it's about half way done. Very nice tropical fruity kind of smell, amazing really.
The other female isn't as tall or stretchy, the leaves look more Afghani which is exactly what the description from Rare Dankness says may be the case, and it's looking to be a much faster flower. It's at 4 weeks flowering and the buds are already more dense than the haze pheno. Similar smell as well. Third pheno is very early on and seems more stretchy than the Afghani pheno, but it's leaves are similar looking. Maybe an in between of the first two. To early to pick up a strong smell on that one. So far things are looking very, very, fire. I've grown about 15 different strains in my life and i'm optimistic these will be as good or better than any. Temps cooling off some now, which may hinder growth a bit but I think they'll turn out great.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Haze pheno.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Other stuff i've grown to show I'm not an inept grower. If this thread is RD only, apologies.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

razzmatazz82 said:


> Haze pheno.





razzmatazz82 said:


> View attachment 2405394View attachment 2405395



Can you post a pic of the full plant?


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Is there a difference between Catpiss, SoCal Catpiss, San Diego Catpiss? I must have a different cut, my catpiss cut is very easy to grow and not finicky at all. It has the full litter box smell, makes me want to barf!


from what i hear yes! but i did rd cougar piss and expected it to be finicky like they said. but was easy. i mean not tempermental @ all? maybe due to the afghani?


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not a flattering pic, background lighting makes it look yellow


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> No ass kissing. Just sometimes it takes a dew days to get around to ????'s.
> Smells like cat pee. Only way I can describe it. I do not care for it at all for that reason.
> Skunky/sweet... This strain is also finicky. Not for a first time grower.
> But people seem to love it.


Ok ..Im looking for that smell and taste I had a few yrs ago nobody offers catpiss in seed form 


dacaspe said:


> ok heres my experince with cougar piss [i hope im doing this post right?] @ first i grew 5 seeds 4 were males. all were short stalky with the phenos all looking the same. the female was finished out @ 9wks.this by the way was my first run out of two runs.i would give it a overall rating of 7 out of 10.being i expected alot more from something called cougar piss,a flavor i had 10yrs ago and been searching for ever since. so to break it down: weight 8. ease of growing 9. stone 7. smell 6. taste 6. bag apeal 7. the second run out of 5 seeds 2 fem 3 males. with the same results phenoes are close.with that being said there was one male from the first run that was incredibly pissy smelling i mean exactly what i was looking for! i bred it with a indy dom white widdow x snow white and holy shit im glad i did freaking awesome! what i was looking for! hope this helps dacaspe


Thank you ! This was a big help ..lousy male to female ration but I hope I can coax a few more females out than that ..I'm disappointed u didn't get the smell and taste bc it seems we're both after the same thing ..I grew widow once crazy lemon funk with a funky odor u picked a good match 


Nightmarecreature said:


> Is there a difference between Catpiss, SoCal Catpiss, San Diego Catpiss? I must have a different cut, my catpiss cut is very easy to grow and not finicky at all. It has the full litter box smell, makes me want to barf!


I think moon said there was 2 ..NorCal and SoCal piss ..he used the Indy Dom one ..there's pics on another forum


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

razzmatazz82 said:


> View attachment 2405412Not a flattering pic, background lighting makes it look yellow


Not much going on as far as yield. But I guess you gotta make sacrifices to get a unique smoke.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Not much going on as far as yield. But I guess you gotta make sacrifices to get a unique smoke.


To be fair it's still got about half way to go, and I had to do some pruning way later than i'd have liked to. First run with this plant, we'll see how it finishes but if it's a keeper, yield will be improved in future runs.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

razzmatazz82 said:


> To be fair it's still got about half way to go, and I had to do some pruning way later than i'd have liked to. First run with this plant, we'll see how it finishes but if it's a keeper, yield will be improved in future runs.


Gotcha. Since your first pics showed some red hairs I figured bud growth was almost done. Looks like it will be about a 1.5 oz yield. Gonna be some time before I have a space allocated for a handful of sativas.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 10, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Gotcha. Since your first pics showed some red hairs I figured bud growth was almost done. Looks like it will be about a 1.5 oz yield. Gonna be some time before I have a space allocated for a handful of sativas.


Good eye on that. Hoping they fill out some but we'll see. If I pull 1.5 oz on this, given conditions, I'd be satisfied. Got some better yielders in the stable, but i picked this strain off it's cup win and breeder description, yield is secondary for me with this particular plant. The Afghani pheno is shaping up to be the better producer I think, when it's a little further along I'll put some shot of that one up too.


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 10, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I am thinking about doing butane extraction on my trimmings using this: http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te700/superdeluxepkg
> Anyone here have any input on butane extraction?


Ya, don't blow yourself up! LOL! That's a nice rig and will keep you from turning your garage into a scene from Tropic Thunder LOL!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 10, 2012)

saving on butane could be worth the purchase


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 10, 2012)

#1 pic cougar piss @41 days #2 pic white widow x snow white @ 41 days #3 pic moonshine haze @ 70 days it went 120 days. the ww x sw pic is just for comparison


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> #1 pic cougar piss @41 days #2 pic white widow x snow white @ 41 days #3 pic moonshine haze @ 70 days it went 120 days. the ww x sw pic is just for comparison


Holy shit man, that seems like a huge yield for moonshine haze considering what razmatazz82 posted. Are you doing hydro?


----------



## ziggaro (Nov 10, 2012)

Some quick tips for bonzai..

Do your oil extraction OUTSIDE. If you're careful it's not dangerous at all. I leave my phone and any other electronics in the house as well as anything else that could spark.

And if you want good oil you need to purge well. If you don't have a vacuum extraction method you can use a hotplate. I use a fondue pot on the warm setting with water in it and set the pyrex dish on top for 10-12 hours and I get beautiful amber shatter.

Also.. wear an oven mitt or wrap a towl around your butane can and rig (if you're holding it). It gets cold!!

One last thing.. Parchment paper is great for storage because it doesn't really stick. DO NOT use wax paper.

Edit: Oh shit I didn't see you're using a tamisium... I'd have to assume you'd know most everything I could tell ya!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 10, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> United Parcel Service is NOT federal. FedEx is NOT federal. The United States Postal Service is. FedExing seeds should not get you busted.


Still transporting federally illegal goods across state lines... Federal felony.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 10, 2012)

Come on, let's not feed the off topic shit. BloodyB, There are lots of thread about bho, go to one of those for your ideas. I love that you are already thinking about bho and you're 3 months from even getting veg plants going... Counting your chickens before they hatch huh? Every question you have asked is hypothetical because you don't have any plants or material, you have a friend growing weed on the other side of the country. This thread is about rare dankness genetics, not a personal sounding board for your future ideas or a place for you to get advice on how to set up a grow.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Some quick tips for bonzai..
> 
> Do your oil extraction OUTSIDE. If you're careful it's not dangerous at all. I leave my phone and any other electronics in the house as well as anything else that could spark.
> 
> ...


Ya, I have experience with soxhlet extraction, orgo chem, ect. I havent used this method yet, was seeing if anyone in the rare dankness thread had experience with it and be able to provide any tips that are not commonly known. I have looked into the tamisium as far as knowing how to use it, but the vacuum extraction method is something I am still unfamiliar with. So any info on that would be cool.


Rare D MI said:


> Come on, let's not feed the off topic shit. BloodyB, There are lots of thread about bho, go to one of those for your ideas. I love that you are already thinking about bho and you're 3 months from even getting veg plants going... Counting your chickens before they hatch huh? Every question you have asked is hypothetical because you don't have any plants or material, you have a friend growing weed on the other side of the country. This thread is about rare dankness genetics, not a personal sounding board for your future ideas or a place for you to get advice on how to set up a grow.


I like how you shun me, and then jump right into the topic. And I am preparing for the inevitable harvests I will be having since I plan ahead. For example I was planning for my move to WA well over a year ago. And everything I have posted relates to rare dankness since I have not made any plans to grow a strain other than one from rare dankness. So butane extraction will result in rare dankness hash. All related.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 10, 2012)

To be fair, I really do not want any BHO discussion on this thread.. I'm not a big dabber.
I'd rather just smoke a great joint. Mother nature at her finest.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> To be fair, I really do not want any BHO discussion on this thread.. I'm not a big dabber.
> I'd rather just smoke a great joint. Mother nature at her finest.


OK, my bad. I like to be creative in how I use your strains for edibles and such. But then again, apparently I am still "Learning How To Roll."


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 10, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Holy shit man, that seems like a huge yield for moonshine haze considering what razmatazz82 posted. Are you doing hydro?


blb, it must be the pheno i got? out of 10 seeds i only grew 5 hopeing for more than one fem but thats what i got, was concerned about the long flower time due to others.just was running experiments took cuttings of course.
never the less, being that the taste and stone were great.i still moved on, throwing the cuts away. maybe to try the other 5 someday! the bud was airy and grew like oldschool thai x and maybe dr greenspoon ish? x train/nevels wreck took a long time to show sex! if i remember correctly maybe 8 weeks and she was 4 feet tall still in veg @ 18 hrs. had to top and top.flowered her @10wks. i grew in soil in only a 2 1/2 gal pot with botonicare fert fed every day or when needed 1/2 dose.[ so hydro organic?]after 120 days i got about 6 1/2 oz dry and trimmed dacaspe by the way why is it that i have to log in up to 4 times before i can reply?


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 10, 2012)

Again, you haven't done any of this... The Most important lesson to learn in growing is don't count your chickens before they hatch. Until that dry flower is in your hands, it doesn't exist and you shouldn't plan on what you're going to do with it because there are hundreds of things that can happen to prevent you reaching your goal. 

After you learn patience and not counting chickens prematurely, the second lesson also deals with eggs... Don't put them all in one basket. Drop that basket and all of your eggs are broken. 

Once you have some experience hopefully you will look back at your postings here and see why no experienced growers will answer your questions seriously. You're asking incredibly detailed questions about hypothetical grows months in the future. Something could happen and you don't even move out there in January. See what I'm saying?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Again, you haven't done any of this... The Most important lesson to learn in growing is don't count your chickens before they hatch. Until that dry flower is in your hands, it doesn't exist and you shouldn't plan on what you're going to do with it because there are hundreds of things that can happen to prevent you reaching your goal.
> 
> After you learn patience and not counting chickens prematurely, the second lesson also deals with eggs... Don't put them all in one basket. Drop that basket and all of your eggs are broken.
> 
> Once you have some experience hopefully you will look back at your postings here and see why no experienced growers will answer your questions seriously. You're asking incredibly detailed questions about hypothetical grows months in the future. Something could happen and you don't even move out there in January. See what I'm saying?


I completely agree with you if I have had little to no experience growing. But I have at least 3 years of experience growing using an ebb & flow setup using Blueberry, White Widow, AK47, Blue Widow, Herrerijuana, and Cinderella 99. Given this was about 8 years ago, I still remember exactly what to do. Those that tried the strains I had said it was at the same level as what they smoked in Amsterdam. Plus I am only researching the tamisium extractor, I will not be buying it until my first crop is in the curing process. I am not gonna go into details about my plans to move out to WA, but they are 100%.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I apologize for assuming otherwise, but you do not come off as having experience at all. With that much experience one would think you would have a better grasp on protocol for growing and patience. You're like jumping out of your boots man. Slow down and wait til things have materialized.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 10, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Well I apologize for assuming otherwise, but you do not come off as having experience at all. With that much experience one would think you would have a better grasp on protocol for growing and patience. You're like jumping out of your boots man. Slow down and wait til things have materialized.


Understood. No need for apologies, I am not the type of person to be easily offended; which I was not offended at any point. But waiting until I moved out to WA to start planning would put me several months behind where I will be in my current plan. When I first came on these forums discussing my prospective setup I was looking for criticism and improvements from professionals like yourself to make sure it would be the best option for me. Unfortunately I ended up figuring out those improvements on my own, but nonetheless I planned out my prospective setup to where I want it to be. Looks like this now:
X=plant sites using Oxyponics Pro O=vertical 1000W Digilux HPS
XXXXX
XOXOX
XXXXX
XOXOX
XXXXX
XOXOX
XXXXX
XOXOX
XXXXX
XOXOX
XXXXX


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 10, 2012)

did u say 6 zips from 2 gal pot?


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys and Gals, looking to get some RD gear, i'm looking at some Afghan Ghost, Afghan HA, Cab Driver,and some 501. These are only available from SD... Not familar with seeds, or ordering online, Do they have a good history of shipping to states/ cali? Also my medium is coco, would the strains listed above work well in that setup?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes and yes. Tons of info on shipping part. As far as growing in coco I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 11, 2012)

I've always been interested in Cab Driver. Can't believe I do not have a pack, let alone killer cut of it. 

Blue Dream X Nevil's Wreck 6/6
Green Crack X Nevil's Wreck 5/6


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes and yes. Tons of info on shipping part. As far as growing in coco I don't why it would be a problem.


THanks, was curious about coco because my clones started out slow when i tried for the first time using that medium. I'm sure it was my rookie self, Over watering or feeding. Took me a min to figure out watering and food strength. Never grown from seed, but i would think i shouldn't be feeding anything for the first week or so. Anyways i'm sure i'll figure it out. Thx


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 11, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> did u say 6 zips from 2 gal pot?


yes 6 1/2 oz for a 2 1/2 gal pot she was like the eveready bunny just kept going and going and going. i usually get 1 1/2 oz on most other strains in 8 to 10 wk flower. but remember she was getting huge waiting to show sex and topped her. then gave her another two wks to recover from topping before 12/12. that pic was only one cola out of 6 if i remember correctly. and @ 70 days she went 120. also there was about 3 cups of perlite mixed in with black gold to fill the 2 1/2 gal pot fed @ a 1.2 to 1.5 ec botonicare makeing it kinda hydro she needed h2o every day sometimes twice. and i want to say the bud was unuasual and freaking killer.everybody loves it. dacaspe


----------



## doogleef (Nov 11, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> yes 6 1/2 oz for a 2 1/2 gal pot she was like the eveready bunny just kept going and going and going. i usually get 1 1/2 oz on most other strains in 8 to 10 wk flower. but remember she was getting huge waiting to show sex and topped her. then gave her another two wks to recover from topping before 12/12. that pic was only one cola out of 6 if i remember correctly. and @ 70 days she went 120. also there was about 3 cups of perlite mixed in with black gold to fill the 2 1/2 gal pot fed @ a 1.2 to 1.5 ec botonicare makeing it kinda hydro she needed h2o every day sometimes twice. and i want to say the bud was unuasual and freaking killer.everybody loves it. dacaspe


Makes sense. I've seen 6' plants grown in 6" pots. You just have to be a slave to the water. 2,3,4 times per day. Almost like a flood table at that point.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2012)

grabbin some moonshine now! lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys are GREAT.. thank you so much for keeping this thread positive. 

Rare Dankness will be at the 25th High Times Cup next week. 

Swerve has been such a sweetie to offer RD a space in his Cali Connection booth.

So, if you are heading to the DAM, please stop by say hello and pick up some Cali Conection and Rare Dankness gear!!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet sounds like a kick ass combo!!! Maybe Mr MoonshineMan and Swerve needs to work on a few projects for this up coming year!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 11, 2012)

That's good news can't wait to hear about lol.


----------



## nicedreamz (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> You guys are GREAT.. thank you so much for keeping this thread positive.
> 
> Rare Dankness will be at the 25th High Times Cup next week.
> 
> ...


Ever out in cali?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> You guys are GREAT.. thank you so much for keeping this thread positive.
> 
> Rare Dankness will be at the 25th High Times Cup next week.
> 
> ...


Go for the gold!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 11, 2012)

Should be there in Feb. 



nicedreamz said:


> Ever out in cali?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> You guys are GREAT.. thank you so much for keeping this thread positive.
> 
> Rare Dankness will be at the 25th High Times Cup next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Should be there in Feb.


love to see you guys here in wa state .check out jefferson co. we are among the one,s that voted in favor of I- 502 67% vs 55% statewide, only to beat out by san juan ils @71% holy shit san juan ils is awesome. but so is wa st.all together now!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, a few people have asked to rep us in WA.... Checking it out.


dacaspe said:


> love to see you guys here in wa state .check out jefferson co. we are among the one,s that voted in favor of I- 502 67% vs 55% statewide, only to beat out by san juan ils @71% holy shit san juan ils is awesome. but so is wa st.all together now!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 11, 2012)

I think, I'm going to skip the Los Angeles cup and go to the further Frisco cup. The weed at the LA cup was really whack. Are you going to offer a Rollitup discount at the Cannabis Cups on seed packs?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sure you'll get adiscount or something special


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm sure you'll get adiscount or something special


Maybe they will throw in some tidy whities with the RD Logo on them! Then I can go home, pull them off and show my GF the helicopter!


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 11, 2012)

How nice of swerve. 5 tables of cali connection was overkill last year anyway. Shit, get zilla, erawk, orgnkid, and raskal out there, dhk reunion! Wish I was going this year. Was the time of my life last year. Have fun!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 11, 2012)

Shit i havent herd from OrgnKid in a while last i heard he got raided and alot of his stuff got taken! would be nice to see him pop up and say hello !!!


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

silverhazefiend said:


> Ok ..Im looking for that smell and taste I had a few yrs ago nobody offers catpiss in seed form
> 
> Thank you ! This was a big help ..lousy male to female ration but I hope I can coax a few more females out than that ..I'm disappointed u didn't get the smell and taste bc it seems we're both after the same thing ..I grew widow once crazy lemon funk with a funky odor u picked a good match
> 
> I think moon said there was 2 ..NorCal and SoCal piss ..he used the Indy Dom one ..there's pics on another forum


so i want to be clear! about rd seeds. i orderd in a 3 month span two seperate orders with very high expectations! @ first i got 1 each/10 packs of cougar piss/ moonshine haze. the second order was kush the og's scotts/docs/rug burn of course. two seperate runs and the average of m/f was heavely on the male side. 25% fem avg. yes im pissed about that;;; but i got history maybe they had too much heat? during the breeding process? I only say that becouse i know how heat can make males or females or sexless triploids, or herms .... i havent seen too much of any herms though...!!!so i would like to say theyr'e are just average as far as breeders,as a whole ! ms rd thank you! and please tell the acting mr: breeder/ and or/Mr: scott to stepp it up. or I can !{let's go pro wa st!!!} . and for the free G13 75% fem, and through seedepot they gave me FREE G 13 HAZE seeds from seedsman! on both orders!THE SEEDEPOT DONT EVER GIVE OUT SHIT LIKE THAT EVER AGAIN!!!!!!! if you guys/gals read this ,.? I throw away bag seed WAY better than that shit. ALL the time! Before i knew that stuff was shit i thought i would try it [I mean g-13 ok cool not the same I call bullshit! on that breeder]and dont waist your time, period...! I did with 3 fem, all large but shit! [FOOD FOR THOUGHT] ms rd is there a way?check wa st ?
.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL at Scott's OG being just average. 

Got me a little baby OX delivered to the U.P. today. Thank You homeless.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> so i want to be clear! about rd seeds. i orderd in a 3 month span two seperate orders with very high expectations! @ first i got 1 each/10 packs of cougar piss/ moonshine haze. the second order was kush the og's scotts/docs/rug burn of course. two seperate runs and the average of m/f was heavely on the male side. 25% fem avg. yes im pissed about that;;; but i got history maybe they had too much heat? during the breeding process? I only say that becouse i know how heat can make males or females or sexless triploids, or herms .... i havent seen too much of any herms though...!!!so i would like to say theyr'e are just average as far as breeders,as a whole ! ms rd thank you! and please tell the acting mr: breeder/ and or/Mr: scott to stepp it up. or I can !{let's go pro wa st!!!} . and for the free G13 75% fem, and through seedepot they gave me FREE G 13 HAZE seeds from seedsman! on both orders!THE SEEDEPOT DONT EVER GIVE OUT SHIT LIKE THAT EVER AGAIN!!!!!!! if you guys/gals read this ,.? I throw away bag seed WAY better than that shit. ALL the time! Before i knew that stuff was shit i thought i would try it [I mean g-13 ok cool not the same I call bullshit! on that breeder]and dont waist your time, period...! I did with 3 fem, all large but shit! [FOOD FOR THOUGHT] ms rd is there a way?check wa st ?
> .


I think I understood the first couple so called sentences. You lost me after that. There is a thing called Dragon Dictation for those that can't put their words into sentences.

My friend grew Scott's OG, He said it was awesome! That's kinda wierd because I called him just yesterday.


*&#8220;All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident.&#8221;*


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> so i want to be clear! about rd seeds. i orderd in a 3 month span two seperate orders with very high expectations! @ first i got 1 each/10 packs of cougar piss/ moonshine haze. the second order was kush the og's scotts/docs/rug burn of course. two seperate runs and the average of m/f was heavely on the male side. 25% fem avg. yes im pissed about that;;; but i got history maybe they had too much heat? during the breeding process? I only say that becouse i know how heat can make males or females or sexless triploids, or herms .... i havent seen too much of any herms though...!!!so i would like to say theyr'e are just average as far as breeders,as a whole ! ms rd thank you! and please tell the acting mr: breeder/ and or/Mr: scott to stepp it up. or I can !{let's go pro wa st!!!} . and for the free G13 75% fem, and through seedepot they gave me FREE G 13 HAZE seeds from seedsman! on both orders!THE SEEDEPOT DONT EVER GIVE OUT SHIT LIKE THAT EVER AGAIN!!!!!!! if you guys/gals read this ,.? I throw away bag seed WAY better than that shit. ALL the time! Before i knew that stuff was shit i thought i would try it [I mean g-13 ok cool not the same I call bullshit! on that breeder]and dont waist your time, period...! I did with 3 fem, all large but shit! [FOOD FOR THOUGHT] ms rd is there a way?check wa st ?
> .


Male / female ratio is completely environmental , so don't blame RD for you getting 75 % male , blame yourself cuz the more stress they are under the more males you will get


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

Male/female ratio is more genetically encoded into the beans than any other factors. Your environment will not have a giant effect on these results. I just sexed 9 scott's og and 8 goatwreck haze. Had 5 male gwh and 3 females, scott's was the opposite with 7 females and 2 males. Same conditions, which were not optimal, they could have used some more light. 

Stop blaming breeders for bad luck. They can not do anything about your ratios, except make fem seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Stop blaming breeders for bad luck. They can not do anything about your ratios, except make fem seeds.


Growing reg seeds is rolling dice.. You can end up with all females or all males.. It happens.. You can do what some say to increase the chances of getting more females.. Like lower temp, more blue spectrum lighting, higher n in feed ect. 

Hopefully you have better luck on your next run


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 13, 2012)

Environmental can be 100% if you keep that light on for 24hrs or you dont have the room completely dark when lights should be off. Otherwise it is def a roll of the dice on the female to male ratio if everything is done proper.

BTW, what RD strains are being entered into the cannabis cup? Or can that only be announced at a certain time?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

pics please!!!


gladstoned said:


> LOL at Scott's OG being just average.
> 
> Got me a little baby OX delivered to the U.P. today. Thank You homeless.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

Female to male ratio is mother nature. Some people pm me saying "Wow, i got 8 females of" , then I get pm saying "WTF.. I got 8 males of.." 
It is always chance, roll of the dice, luck.. what have you. 
I have had 2, only 2 people email me with a 100% Female ratio.

As far an the CUP entries: I'll announce on Friday. Along with a RARE DANKNESS CONTEST!!


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Male / female ratio is completely environmental , so don't blame RD for you getting 75 % male , blame yourself cuz the more stress they are under the more males you will get


i never blamed rd , possibly the luck of the draw, so not meaning to blame them. it,s just ive been doing this hobbie from seed for 30 yrs, in a very similar way and usually get 70/30 ish fem/male Im' not on this site to argue! just that everybody here sould look outside.this thread. I spent around $600.00 and got one keeper and that was a male so far. second trial with some of the og's fem's is on the way, dont hate me?!! this thread was crying for answers im just trying to say my experince!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

Baby OX.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

ethics question.. 
If i receive a few questions on a different board. Can i post them here, to get your input on what i deal with. No names of course. But general help and open discussion. (not ugly).. But I am at a loss. Is that taboo?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ethics question..
> If i receive a few questions on a different board. Can i post them here, to get your input on what i deal with. No names of course. But general help and open discussion. (not ugly).. But I am at a loss. Is that taboo?


I don't see it as a problem shit if you can get it to post here go ahead.. That way it can answer questions that have been asked already so people do not come in here asking the same thing..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> i never blamed rd , possibly the luck of the draw, so not meaning to blame them. it,s just ive been doing this hobbie from seed for 30 yrs, in a very similar way and usually get 70/30 ish fem/male Im' not on this site to argue! just that everybody here sould look outside.this thread. I spent around $600.00 and got one keeper and that was a male so far. second trial with some of the og's fem's is on the way, dont hate me?!! this thread was crying for answers im just trying to say my experince!


I am truly sorry to hear that but I got females in all the rd ogs I grew so far. I did grow half a pack f facewreck and all were male w/e.
The females out of the ogs right now each are special all smell unique.. I don't know how you spent 600 and can't find a keeper when I went thru 9 seeds and found 4 very nice females and killer males as well..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

they were in PM form... does that make it unethical.. 
i'm a lil miffed! 


wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't see it as a problem shit if you can get it to post here go ahead.. That way it can answer questions that have been asked already so people do not come in here asking the same thing..


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ethics question..
> If i receive a few questions on a different board. Can i post them here, to get your input on what i deal with. No names of course. But general help and open discussion. (not ugly).. But I am at a loss. Is that taboo?


No names, nobody should freak out.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

pm's i wouldn't. I have heard quite a few people freak out about that shit. Pretty sure I have done it though. lmao.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ that is what i thought... F' it. THis is not to anger or belittle anyone..
but I AM NOT AN INSTRUCTION GUIDE.
AND it was not on RIU

2 days ago, a person sent 6 very long Pm in the span of 3 hours.. Each consisting of MANY grow questions and strains question or questions like 
What does HAZE taste like?

I have not been on in about 3 days...I get this today:

have chosen not to buy your seeds since you couldn't answer. ***** ansers quickly
i shouldn't have to wait 2 days for a reply. and if you expect people to be nice and polite to you like you ask them to in your thread then keep up with your messages please


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Male/female ratio is more genetically encoded into the beans than any other factors. Your environment will not have a giant effect on these results. I just sexed 9 scott's og and 8 goatwreck haze. Had 5 male gwh and 3 females, scott's was the opposite with 7 females and 2 males. Same conditions, which were not optimal, they could have used some more light.
> 
> Stop blaming breeders for bad luck. They can not do anything about your ratios, except make fem seeds.


yep! luck of the draw but temp during breeding , does make a difference thats how i make triploids! so if you guys want me off this thread just say so.? no big deal , if i remember correctly ms rd wanted this thread to be good and expotential and honest for the good for you me and rd genetics dacaspe


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

No, input is great... As long as it's polite.
I do not know if I agree with the temp thing... Maybe a lil' research is in order. Hot room VS Cold room Vs Average room..



dacaspe said:


> yep! luck of the draw but temp during breeding , does make a difference thats how i make triploids! so if you guys want me off this thread just say so.? no big deal , if i remember correctly ms rd wanted this thread to be good and expotential and honest for the good for you me and rd genetics dacaspe


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I am truly sorry to hear that but I got females in all the rd ogs I grew so far. I did grow half a pack f facewreck and all were male w/e.
> The females out of the ogs right now each are special all smell unique.. I don't know how you spent 600 and can't find a keeper when I went thru 9 seeds and found 4 very nice females and killer males as well..


you should see my keepers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ^^^ that is what i thought... F' it. THis is not to anger or belittle anyone..
> but I AM NOT AN INSTRUCTION GUIDE.
> AND it was not on RIU
> 
> ...


Lmao some people think nobody has a life.. Like they are able to be in front of the computer 24/7.. His loss as rare dankness is putting out dankness! My plants are about to hit 6 weeks 12/12 this Friday and I'm telling you I can smoke the leave how frosty they are..


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 13, 2012)

ehhh what are you gonna do! thats some bullshit and you should call his name out lol


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully that sad person will stick with gardening, and they will learn some patience.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

NOt ven 6 weeks yet and im very impressed on these.. Im Very happy with rd gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

Do YOU see THe CAKED up leaves lol..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

501st Outdoor greenhouse grow, Pretty girl.


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> No, input is great... As long as it's polite.
> I do not know if I agree with the temp thing... Maybe a lil' research is in order. Hot room VS Cold room Vs Average room..


there is a temp thing but its drastic below 50-f and above 105f for a short period of time is kinda safe, but @ extremes on bolth ends not good, and in the middle is the sweet spot around 72ish but watch out for mold thats a perfect enviroment for all sorts of sht MOVE AIR!
so.......... i make sexless triploids @ around 120f for 45 sec bath/ at cell division/ polar body activity hate me now?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 13, 2012)

whats that cake stink like? i need some!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

THats straight Stinky foot! Mrs rd called it lol... Smells like a old gym sneaker..

Scotts is more of a earthy smell and the venom has a funky chem smell... Like i said all are different and unique


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> there is a temp thing but its drastic below 50-f and above 105f for a short period of time is kinda safe, but @ extremes on bolth ends not good, and in the middle is the sweet spot around 72ish but watch out for mold thats a perfect enviroment for all sorts of sht MOVE AIR!
> so.......... i make sexless triploids @ around 120f for 45 sec bath/ at cell division/ polar body activity hate me now?


Have you seen the facilities moon grows in?? Trust me the temps are not an issue during breeding...


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe, does wyteberrywidow's pics look average? I've been like this  trying to figure out how I can run more Rare Dankness packs. 
If you are only getting 1-2 females per pack, you better buy more packs. Keep looking for those keepers. They are there.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh and RD doesn't make fems, so who's OG do you have on the way for your "2nd trial?"


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> dacaspe, does wyteberrywidow's pics look average? I've been like this  trying to figure out how I can run more Rare Dankness packs.
> If you are only getting 1-2 females per pack, you better buy more packs. Keep looking for those keepers. They are there.


there is other breeders that are awesome not saying rd is bad but you can really find some holly shitters out there.. butt it takes time to pheno hunt.I E clone only!! but it can be fun!


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Oh and RD doesn't make fems, so who's OG do you have on the way for your "2nd trial?"


clones i take at least 2 to 4 of every female i come across must be in the 100's


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

Clones of the females you were just complaining about or clones of other RD strains that someone else grew?


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Oh and RD doesn't make fems, so who's OG do you have on the way for your "2nd trial?"


also with 3 packs of 10 i grew 1/2 of each = 15 seeds out of 30 plus the extra that rd gave of the scotts = 19 seeds left time and space is limited dacaspe


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2409745 501st Outdoor greenhouse grow, Pretty girl.


So bomb, so much Dankness. 

Hey, Mrs. RD. I want to order some RD. kush strains. Can you give your me your top 2 or 3 fav. RD. Kush strains. Scott's, 501 st. OG, Rug Burn OG, and Doc's OG are peaking my interest. Anyone else with an opinion please chime in. If this question as been asked, and answered please point a link my way.

Thanks ~ The Guvna.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

Well why complain when you've only grown half the seeds man. For all you know all 19 could be female and then you're looking at 66% female to male ratio overall


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott's Og.. for the kick ass high.. except i get the munchies from it BAD.. the kind of Munchies were you eat EVERYTHING and still not be *SATISFIED.
*Rug Burn is my 2nd.. i like the MOM.. Ghost OG.



berad4guvna said:


> So bomb, so much Dankness.
> 
> Hey, Mrs. I want to order some RD. kush strains. Can you give your me your top 2 or 3 fav. RD. Kush strains. Scott's, 501 st. OG, Rug Burn OG, and Doc's OG are peaking my interest. Anyone else with an opinion please chime in. If this question as been asked, and answered please point a link my way.
> 
> Thanks ~ Guvna.


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Clones of the females you were just complaining about or clones of other RD strains that someone else grew?


 wow! its a tough call seems like im talking to romney....! sorry peace all! and good night


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> So bomb, so much Dankness.
> 
> Hey, Mrs. I want to order some RD. kush strains. Can you give your me your top 2 or 3 fav. RD. Kush strains. Scott's, 501 st. OG, Rug Burn OG, and Doc's OG are peaking my interest. Anyone else with an opinion please chime in. If this question as been asked, and answered please point a link my way.
> 
> Thanks ~ Guvna.


If u can grab all of them do it. 

Im growing docs and Scott's right now easy plants to grow love em both.
I want to try Rugburn not many grows on it but I'm sure it's potent and I heard many good things on 501st.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott's is definitely very potent. Munchie time even for me..

Just found a jar of ghost og from may that I forgot about. Still my fav og.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> wow! its a tough call seems like im talking to romney....! sorry peace all! and good night


I am not understanding you. Somehow me asking a logical question makes me a multi millionaire vulture capitalist with magic underwear...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

I always hear the ghost og is one of the best thats why i want to try it.. But i cant wait to try this scotts female i have.. She seems like she will go longer then the rest.. Im hoping 9 weeks everything is done. Some look like theyll be ready by then..


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Scott's Og.. for the kick ass high.. except i get the munchies from it BAD.. the kind of Munchies were you eat EVERYTHING and still not be *SATISFIED.
> *Rug Burn is my 2nd.. i like the MOM.. Ghost OG.


On the ball thanks! Ya Scott's OG looks super ridicules. Last question on on the subject. I have OG Ghost Train Haze #1. Waiting for the right occasion to pop em. What does you or the RD. crew think are the heaviest RD. OG yielders?

Thanks ~ Again


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I am not understanding you. Somehow me asking a logical question makes me a multi millionaire vulture capitalist with magic underwear...


did you not read that ive been doing this for 30 yrs. have a good night


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

And? You were just complaining about the females you found being sub par. And then said your second round is from clone. Isn't it logical to ask why you'd run the plants you just complained about again? And then we found out you popped only half the seeds, so your per pack ratio doesn't even apply cause you haven't popped a FULL pack of anything.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 13, 2012)

when u say ghost og do you mean ghost train haze?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

ghost og the cut used in ghost train haze


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

well thats a good question those 3 packs were not all the packs i bought there 2 more previousily,so im trying not to be pesimestic, so in time. and thats tru, maybe? theyre all fem but when you take 5 packs of 10 or more shake theme up [not togrther] and out of 5 batches each seperate and you get 25% each seperate? and i just ran some home breeding 5 of 7 fem no herm , give me a break here,shit if you were in my neighborhood i would invite you over and say judge for yourself here in wa st


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> well thats a good question those 3 packs were not all the packs i bought there 2 more previousily,so im trying not to be pesimestic, so in time. and thats tru, maybe? theyre all fem but when you take 5 packs of 10 or more shake theme up [not togrther] and out of 5 batches each seperate and you get 25% each seperate? and i just ran some home breeding 5 of 7 fem no herm , give me a break here,shit if you were in my neighborhood i would invite you over and say judge for yourself here in wa st


can we all just get along?please. new here finally speaking out due to I-502


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 13, 2012)

You're the one who came into a company's thread complaining about your female to male ratio and suggested the breeder is doing something wrong to cause these results... Way to make a first impression...


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You're the one who came into a company's thread complaining about your female to male ratio and suggested the breeder is doing something wrong to cause these results... Way to make a first impression...


luv you my fellow freind dacaspe


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 13, 2012)

dacaspe said:


> luv you my fellow freind dacaspe


please: Mrs rd this is your thread and i always respected you and rare d mi : i have read this thread from page one, as just a visitor i mean no disrespect for my honest experience through the years


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 14, 2012)

I have gotten more females on every pack of RD beans even with a heatmat. Heat creates more males.


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 14, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have gotten more females on every pack of RD beans even with a heatmat. Heat creates more males.


hi mr nightmare c. thats kinda my point. but i hope not to do much bitchen. just sad to say the fem/male%was less than desired but who knows? what happened? trust me it has been a very unlucky year.but thats a whole other story. dacaspe


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 14, 2012)

END OF DISCUSSION on the MALE/FEMALE ratio. THey are REG seeds.. You get what you get.
iT might had started out as input, but now I feel it is more condescending. 
On to other topics:
GHOST TRAIN HAZE #8 is the bigger yeilder. The mom, Hells Angel OG, is a monster.

The Ghost og is the mom of the GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1.

TO RDMI if you have "magic underwear" I demand to see them.. lol


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 14, 2012)

Have a couple questions:

Which is a higher yielder, Longs Peak Blue or Afghan H.A.?

What is the highest CBD strain for pain?


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 14, 2012)

The afghan HA would be a higher yielder, highest cbd strain would be OX.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 14, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> The afghan HA would be a higher yielder, highest cbd strain would be OX.


Ah, really wanted some blueberry. But your advice + wyteberrywidow's advice + the fact I cannot find Longs Peak Blue in stock anywhere and I gotta order these in another week or two = I am gonna get Afghan H.A. for my second strain.

Thanks.

Ox is outa stock, guess I.E.D. is the runner-up.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 14, 2012)

Or Train Wreck Willie.. But that is a sativa...

Ox will be out of stock until LATE DEC.. 



BloodyBonzai said:


> Ah, really wanted some blueberry. But your advice + wyteberrywidow's advice + the fact I cannot find Longs Peak Blue in stock anywhere and I gotta order these in another week or two = I am gonna get Afghan H.A. for my second strain.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ox is outa stock, guess I.E.D. is the runner-up.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Or Train Wreck Willie.. But that is a sativa...
> 
> Ox will be out of stock until LATE DEC..


Too bad. Probably will not be growing any sativas for about a year. Any idea on when Longs Peak Blue will become available? Really want a blueberry strain that is close to the flowering time of 4 Corners.

Also, one aspect I am a little concerned about pertains to my assumption that 4 Corners and Afghan H.A. will be similar smokes; but 4 Corners will be superior and favored, which will result in the replacement of Afghan H.A. in my inventory by another strain in the near future. Whereas the Longs Peak Blue is described as being more euphoric, and of course having the blueberry flavor when compared to 4 Corners; which should allow it to hold its own against the potent beast of an indica. Is this a valid assumption?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 14, 2012)

Shitty day today, but just caught up on this thread and I have Long's peak blue, and just got an ox cut yesterday. Thanks Rollitup! I was hoping to smoke fatty, unwind and cheer up. 

BloodyBonzai, the Long's Peak still yields great and it is good shit. Very tasty flavor. Hard hitting. There is so much weak blueberry bullshit around, and this is blueberry that makes fuckers go, "That was a blue what?, damn."


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 14, 2012)

We just stocked "BLUE TRAIN HAZE" again... and that "BLUE OX" is the bomb.

As for as the 4 vs HA og.. different taste, and different yeilds. Personal preference.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 14, 2012)

I just looked up the blue train haze. 
It looks like that would be the strain to try with the Blue Dream X Nevil's wreck testers we have.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> We just stocked "BLUE TRAIN HAZE" again... and that "BLUE OX" is the bomb.
> 
> As for as the 4 vs HA og.. different taste, and different yeilds. Personal preference.


Thanks for the info. Figured they both would have "headwarping effects" and if you were to chose one you would pick 4 Corners. Guess I will have to see for myself.

Also, as tempting as Blue Train Haze is, tied at the top of my list for sativas to try are Moonshine Haze and Midas.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 14, 2012)

damn blue train haze?! sounds great! is there somewhere i can go to look up strain and pheno descriptions on RD strains?


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 14, 2012)

http://raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/BlueHazeTrain.htm


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks! anything with more details? lol


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 14, 2012)

Not yet. That is one of the less popular strains.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 14, 2012)

dude i thought you just a regular cat im looking at your genetics whats the highest yielding plant pluss potency im realy intrested i thought you just tested out strains forgive me for not knowing any better?? I didnt know you were them!!! i once asked you about breeding and didnt even dawn on me that you did it for a living fuck me.... lolz thats cool i wana try your stuff man..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> dude i thought you just a regular cat im looking at your genetics whats the highest yielding plant pluss potency im realy intrested i thought you just tested out strains forgive me for not knowing any better?? I didnt know you were them!!! i once asked you about breeding and didnt even dawn on me that you did it for a living fuck me.... lolz thats cool i wana try your stuff man..


Probably Long Peaks Blue and Afghan H.A. They have several other large yielders as well. I have even heard through people that their OG's yield a bit more. I have some big Long Peaks Blue lollipopped at 4 days of flower.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 14, 2012)

If that is directed at me, I'm not the breeder. Just a lucky friend that may be able to get some of these great seeds out to patients and caregivers in MI. I grow the genetics and a lot of the parents of the seeds. So I have a lot of first hand knowledge of the genes used. 

Moonshine Man and mrs. Rare dankness are brains and work behind the company, I just help out a bit.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> If that is directed at me, I'm not the breeder. Just a lucky friend that may be able to get some of these great seeds out to patients and caregivers in MI. I grow the genetics and a lot of the parents of the seeds. So I have a lot of first hand knowledge of the genes used.
> 
> Moonshine Man and mrs. Rare dankness are brains and work behind the company, I just help out a bit.


I know two caregivers in Battle Creek, MI that are relatives of mine. They may be interested in getting RD strains through you if that is acceptable.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny about the Blue Train Haze, it's one of RD's oldest strains.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 15, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Funny about the Blue Train Haze, it's one of RD's oldest strains.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNlSv4SUYWo


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2012)

i was actually looking for more details on the ghost train haze #1.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 15, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> i was actually looking for more details on the ghost train haze #1.


I actually find that strain to be one that has many details listed in its description on the RD site. Has the lineage, description of the high, smell, THC%, and flower time. What else could you want to know? If you want a similar strain with larger yields go for the Ghost Train Haze #8.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 15, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> i was actually looking for more details on the ghost train haze #1.


It grows! I don't mean that like a smart ass, but that fucker grows, don't be trying long veg's off the bat. First one, by the time I was halfway through bud I had branches tied up all over the place. I let one of the clones go and I ended up putting a cage around it and they were like vines, it was fucking nuts. Great plant, fantastic smoke! Homeless is the only one with that cut from my pack. I have another pack to run here shortly after my testers and another run of somali taxi ride. The flavor of the #1 is just amazing.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 15, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Probably Long Peaks Blue and Afghan H.A. They have several other large yielders as well. I have even heard through people that their OG's yield a bit more. I have some big Long Peaks Blue lollipopped at 4 days of flower.


well ima have to give them a shot hear soon.. see what its about.. im always happy to bring the dank to the top shelf of the shops and see the patients walk out all stoked.. lets see what happends but four days of flower man i gota see a pick???


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2012)

what made that cut from your pack " that cut?" i didnt say the site didnt have a good description, i just want more. lol


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 15, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> what made that cut from your pack " that cut?" i didnt say the site didnt have a good description, i just want more. lol


I hear you on descriptions. At the time I got my pack of #1, I ordered it 100% because of the High Times cover. That's it. I scoured the internet and couldn't find shit on it, so I bought a pack and did a grow journal on it. I worked the pack down through growing it. It was best healthiest female. It was one of my first packs of Sativas eh. lol. I really liked it. I have a new pack because I have grown a lot of strains since that one, and I am quite confident I will do a much better job. I have the journal here somewhere and at theseeddepot. Seed depot's is easier to find, cuz they only have a few threads there. I am medicatedacres over there. You have ghost in your name though, you need a pack of ghost train to pull that shit off. lol. Best of luck to you greenghost.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2012)

yea i just read that thread again. lol no joke about that stretch! i got one going thats why im extra interested. smells like i just cut a lemon for some iced tea. and is there a way to change my name? i made this name to just look and read...now that im posting i hate this user name lol


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 15, 2012)

No. You need to create new profile to do that. 
#1 will always be my first grow journal. And it is a great strain. That makes me partial to it. lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2012)

lol your first always takes a part of you!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

HELLO AMSTERDAM!!!! 

entries are in, now time to relax, and hit a coffee shop.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

Outdoor greenhouse:


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems to be interest in the Long Peaks Blue.. I have this photo from Cloneman... hope he doesn't mind me using it.... (i might have posted it earlier??)


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> HELLO AMSTERDAM!!!!
> 
> entries are in, now time to relax, and hit a coffee shop.


Can u list the entries please?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 16, 2012)

jumping in here to show off scotts og two weeks in the grow room


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

Rare Dankness Cannabis Cup entries:


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know Swerve has the GSC for his Entry and by the Hear from all the peeps i know down there right now say ITS the BOMB!! Good Luck RD!!


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rare Dankness Cannabis Cup entries:


...................


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 16, 2012)

What a tease!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

RUG BURN OG.. Hybrid
LEE ROY ... Indica
KARMA BITCH... Sativa


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sweet I hope you place!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 16, 2012)

Win or lose.. it's just cool to hang with people that like to smoke, meet new friends, learn new things and compete against your peers.
It's a learning experience.... 



HungryMan420 said:


> Sweet I hope you place!!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 16, 2012)

Rare dankness never went at this to win. Moonshine was just there to enter and geek out last year. He is just as much a kid in the candy store at the expo as all of us are. There aren't months of marketing work and prep that go into the cup like other companies do. The entries were just narrowed down and decided on last week. RD won the old fashioned way last year, superior herb. This year swerve has kindly given a section of this booth for them to share so RD can at least have more of a presence than moon and mrs. Walking around in hoodies. 

Have fun guys! Wish I could be there again. Chopped my first lee Roy 2 nights ago. Hopefully I will be puffing it in celebration next week!


----------



## Randm (Nov 17, 2012)

forgive me if this has been asked befor, but I'm interested in finding the shortest flowering time strain that is NOT and auto. I'm trying to plan for my next years grow and I had problems this year with several of my choices for strains being much to slow in finishing out. The cold and wet hit them hard. What strains would you recomend I look at????


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Nov 17, 2012)

So far all of the afghan I've seen seem to be about the same as to flower times. 60-65 days and you hav solids meds. I would look also at the Indica drops. I grow around the 45th parallel so any thing much longer is a no-go.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2012)

6 blue ox.. I will be transplanting in a week or so into 1 gallons.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 17, 2012)

Randm said:


> forgive me if this has been asked befor, but I'm interested in finding the shortest flowering time strain that is NOT and auto. I'm trying to plan for my next years grow and I had problems this year with several of my choices for strains being much to slow in finishing out. The cold and wet hit them hard. What strains would you recomend I look at????


They don't carry fems or Autos! Both of which suck. Get Scott's OG, Doc's OG, 501st or Rug Burn for a shorter flowering time. I would personally go with Scott's OG, I have not grown it but my friends say it's worth it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 17, 2012)

The previous replies were correct. The afghani line should be great and the Scott's Og or Rug Burn..

Try the 4 Corners, Afghani Ghost, or Longs Peak Blue.




Randm said:


> forgive me if this has been asked befor, but I'm interested in finding the shortest flowering time strain that is NOT and auto. I'm trying to plan for my next years grow and I had problems this year with several of my choices for strains being much to slow in finishing out. The cold and wet hit them hard. What strains would you recomend I look at????


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 17, 2012)

What does I.E.D. stand for? Pretty sure the D is for diesel.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 17, 2012)

improvised explosive dankness


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 17, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> improvised explosive dankness


+1 to whoever came up with that name.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 17, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Homeless is the only one with that cut from my pack.


2 days later, I have 2 cuts of it in my basement. Thanks buddy. lmao. 

Mrs. Rare Dankness, I have a question about the strain Rare Dankness. I am doing the testers, then another Somali run, then probably Rare Dankness. 
I had a dispensary that carried the grape ape, and I really liked it. I have heard lots of good reviews of the Rare Dankness #1, haven't tried it though. 
Is there any good info on that strain that is available? I have only seen it available once and jumped on it. (highlife seedbank).

What was up with contest you mentioned earlier? Was that related to the cup?


----------



## blissfest (Nov 17, 2012)

Rare Darkness is a strain, Rare Dankness #1 is a male plant.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, Rare Darkness is the strain you're talking about. Grape Ape/RD#1

Contest, I'm still working it out in my head.


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Nov 17, 2012)

hey mrs dankness. really digging the results ive been seeing with your strains. i am unfourtanetly unable to grow indoors right now and was wondering if any of your strains would do well outdoors in the northeast ? im near pennsylvania and we tend to get unpredictiable weather from september on so a strain that has resistance to mould would be a plus. could you reccomend anything for my area, that yeilds good and has good potency?? thank you very much and keep putting out that dank.


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 17, 2012)

Just started my Rare Dankness Indica grow, I'm trying The Ox, Rare Darkness, and Pineapple Hash Plant  excited for all they just started to break surface


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 17, 2012)

farmerjoe420 said:


> hey mrs dankness. really digging the results ive been seeing with your strains. i am unfourtanetly unable to grow indoors right now and was wondering if any of your strains would do well outdoors in the northeast ? im near pennsylvania and we tend to get unpredictiable weather from september on so a strain that has resistance to mould would be a plus. could you reccomend anything for my area, that yeilds good and has good potency?? thank you very much and keep putting out that dank.


You should be able to grow anything outdoors. Just make a wood cage around your plants and line the wood with thick plastic and run velcro flaps over the top. That way during the day you can lift the plastic off the top and get full sun and at night you can protect the plants from frost by closing the flaps.


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You should be able to grow anything outdoors. Just make a wood cage around your plants and line the wood with thick plastic and run velcro flaps over the top. That way during the day you can lift the plastic off the top and get full sun and at night you can protect the plants from frost by closing the flaps.





im not worried about frost, its mold im worried about. our first frost isnt until mid october most years, sometimes later. the idea is to find strains that resist the elements better than others.
the wooden cage wouldnt work for me. with the numbers we do plus plant size, id need enough lumber to build a house.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 18, 2012)

I would do afghani Ghost/ afghani HA.... but make sure you have good air circulation(SPACE) around them.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 18, 2012)

OK.. heading to the airport to leave for the DAM... I will be MIA a few days.. Wish us luck. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK.. heading to the airport to leave for the DAM... I will be MIA a few days.. Wish us luck. Thanks for all the support!


 Good Luck! have FUN. thank you both for everything 






RD FTW


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 18, 2012)

Everything is on the road to dankness i have
3 Flo x Nev and 
2 Star Killers going in veg. I am also throwing a GTH 1 in the mix. I had a Midas male that was i going to backcross with Albert Walker but i let him die off anyway pics coming soon along with more seeds popping when i get some room

So far the Star Killers are the most uniformed seedlings Almost no long strech for the light yet. Im hoping i find a good Sativa pheno again


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK.. heading to the airport to leave for the DAM... I will be MIA a few days.. Wish us luck. Thanks for all the support!


Good luck at the cup and thank you for everything


Hotsause said:


> Everything is on the road to dankness i have
> 3 Flo x Nev and
> 2 Star Killers going in veg. I am also throwing a GTH 1 in the mix. I had a Midas male that was i going to backcross with Albert Walker but i let him die off anyway pics coming soon along with more seeds popping when i get some room
> 
> So far the Star Killers are the most uniformed seedlings Almost no long strech for the light yet. Im hoping i find a good Sativa pheno again


Lol took my thread title.. Killer line up you got can't wait to see the pics..
i know these rd ogs I have are plumping up nicely.. Next time I run them I will definately top them.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK.. heading to the airport to leave for the DAM... I will be MIA a few days.. Wish us luck. Thanks for all the support!



Here is a photo of 4 Corners in WA for good luck.


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone one know what RD is entering at the cup this year? didn't see them in this years high times cup preview


----------



## sniffer (Nov 18, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> anyone one know what RD is entering at the cup this year? didn't see them in this years high times cup preview


the winning strain ;D


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 18, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> anyone one know what RD is entering at the cup this year? didn't see them in this years high times cup preview


Take a look at post 1824 of this thread.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 19, 2012)

Rare Dankness test beans.
Vale' Vale' (green crack X nevil's wreck)


View attachment 2415525


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking good.. I can't wait to see how they are in a month. My guess is you are going to top them? If not they are going to be some big ones.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 19, 2012)

I intend on topping them, but what I try to do is listen to what growers that I trust advise. 
I want to learn as much as I can, so I throw myself out there and grow it somewhat publicly. 
If you keep an eye on this with me and offer a little advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm watching


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Dream x Nevil's Wreck Rare Dankness testers.
(these are BelleIsle's, I just wanted to share pics with everyone)
they are a few days younger that the Vale' Vale' also.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 20, 2012)

I assume those are going straight from seed to flower. What nutes you going to use?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 20, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I assume those are going straight from seed to flower. What nutes you going to use?


I am using fox farm nutes. I will veg them long enough for cuts. I want to do a few cuts in hydro. (Using AN)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Random pics of the ogs from rare dankness Fist up Scott's og








Venom og








Docs og 2&3


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2012)

The babies(blue ox)


----------



## ilynnboy (Nov 21, 2012)

I hate to intrude on this thread but am looking for some help please. I have been to all of the online Sales locations for Rare Dankness. Longs Peak blue is out of stock everywhere. It looks like Purple Swish is not available for sale anywhere? ( I really want to try this one ). Does anybody have any information when and if these strains will be made available for sales again? Thank you for the information you guys can pass my way I appreciate it. If it helps, I am a Michigan patient.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Nov 21, 2012)

Check out the Michigan forum. RD seeds and clones are often available at the GC3 clubhouse.


----------



## ilynnboy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. There is a Rare Dankness test grow in the Michigan forum, so I posted the question there. Hopefully somebody from Rare Dankness will see it and reply. Thanks again Ilynnboy


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 21, 2012)

Where you at in Michigan? I posted a reply, I was coming here to get this link for you. I see you found it. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

I hear Rugburn placed 3rd for hybrid cup?If so congrats and I need to get some


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 23, 2012)

Rugburn indeed placed 3rd in the hybrid seed company category. The tangerine hash entry was a 1/2 point from taking 1st place. Karma bitch placed 4th.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

That's great news and solidified my next order... Any ideas on when star killer and leeroy will hit the shelves on the depot or other places?I want to grab the Star killer or the 501st along with Rugburn ..


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Rare Dankness. 
I am interested in any and all cool stories. 
How were you treated this year, opposed to last year, since many didn't know you last year and you won. 
What were a few strains that really stood out?
Any breeders stand out as surprisingly good? (I know you won't bad mouth any, so I won't ask. lmao.)


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 23, 2012)

Look for lee roy end of January I believe. Not sure if star killer is being released then. I think it will be end of December before anywhere is restocked with 501st.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Nov 23, 2012)

Nicely done Rare Dankness!! Congrats, again!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. The cup was a weird one. Nice, but small. I was stuck in the hotel room having had an Allergic reaction to antibiotics. Uugg!! Rug Burn took 3rd in hybrid. Tangerine compound 2nd in Hash Grey area had the only decent stuff for coffee shops Only a lil' drama after the cup. I think the highlight for me besides winning was Aaron from DNA wearing his fuzzy leopard outfit


----------



## hovering (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats on your cup wins Rare Dankness. That's Dank!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

Doing my daily routine in the tent I noticed a nice amount of white stuff on my lower buds and leaves on my Scott's sure enough checking closer it was Powdery Mildew! Today makes 7 weeks flower and powdery mildew I on 30%of the plant from bottom up.. Just removed it and checked all te other girls and they are fine. In fact they look like they will be done in the next 2 weeks.. So I'm hoping everything is smooth sailing from now on and I know what I have to do next run with any plant..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Doing my daily routine in the tent I noticed a nice amount of white stuff on my lower buds and leaves on my Scott's sure enough checking closer it was Powdery Mildew! Today makes 7 weeks flower and powdery mildew I on 30%of the plant from bottom up.. Just removed it and checked all te other girls and they are fine. In fact they look like they will be done in the next 2 weeks.. So I'm hoping everything is smooth sailing from now on and I know what I have to do next run with any plant..


I hate mildew/mold, it is my worst enemy besides piggies. But I dont have to worry about them anymore.


Rare D MI said:


> Look for lee roy end of January I believe. Not sure if star killer is being released then. I think it will be end of December before anywhere is restocked with 501st.


Seed depot still has 501st, which I will be seeing in the near future.


Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Thanks guys. The cup was a weird one. Nice, but small. I was stuck in the hotel room having had an Allergic reaction to antibiotics. Uugg!! Rug Burn took 3rd in hybrid. Tangerine compound 2nd in Hash Grey area had the only decent stuff for coffee shops Only a lil' drama after the cup. I think the highlight for me besides winning was Aaron from DNA wearing his fuzzy leopard outfit


Congrats and hope you are all better.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Doing my daily routine in the tent I noticed a nice amount of white stuff on my lower buds and leaves on my Scott's sure enough checking closer it was Powdery Mildew! Today makes 7 weeks flower and powdery mildew I on 30%of the plant from bottom up.. Just removed it and checked all te other girls and they are fine. In fact they look like they will be done in the next 2 weeks.. So I'm hoping everything is smooth sailing from now on and I know what I have to do next run with any plant..


Pm suck bro hope it doesnt get worse!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Thanks guys. The cup was a weird one. Nice, but small. I was stuck in the hotel room having had an Allergic reaction to antibiotics. Uugg!! Rug Burn took 3rd in hybrid. Tangerine compound 2nd in Hash Grey area had the only decent stuff for coffee shops Only a lil' drama after the cup. I think the highlight for me besides winning was Aaron from DNA wearing his fuzzy leopard outfit


Im not a big fan of the cup! But congrats on the win!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Pm suck bro hope it doesnt get worse!


Yeah tell me about this summer was a problem with that.But it was just on 1 plant (and I checked everyone of them after). That plant been removed from the rest.. It was my fault as I didn't really clean up the bottom growth.. Just 2 more weeks for 9 weeks and the rest are done..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 23, 2012)

INDICA 1st Place - Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada
2nd Place - True OG from Elemental Seeds 
3rd Place - SFV OG Kush from Cali Connection 
SATIVA 1st Place - Amnesia Haze from Soma's Sacred Seeds 
2nd Place - Sour Amnesia from Hortilab 
3rd Place - Green Shack from Strain Hunters Seedbank 
HYBRID 1st Place - Loud Scout from Loud Seeds 
2nd Place - Rock Star from Bonguru Seeds 
3rd Place - Rug Burn OG from Rare Dankness Seeds 
HASH 1st Place - The Wheezy from Reserva Privada 
2nd Place - Tangerine Compound from Rare Dankness Seeds
3rd Place - The Tangie from DNA Genetics
CBD AWARD - Lion's Tabernacle from Cali Connection
COFFEESHOPS NEDERHASH 1st Place - Lemon Crystal from the Green House Coffeeshop 
2nd Place - Grey Crystal from the Grey Area 
3rd Place - M.O.G from the Green Place 
IMPORT HASH 1st Place - Sharkberry Cream from the Green House Coffeeshop 
2nd Place - Twizzler from the Green Place 
3rd Place - Maroc Lemon Haze from The Bushdocter T
HE CANNABIS CUP 1st Place - Flower Bomb Kush from the Green House Coffeeshop 
2nd Place - Shoreline from the Green Place 
3rd Place - Evergrey from the Grey Area 
EXPO BEST BOOTH 1st Place - Big Buddha Seeds 
2nd Place - Cali Connection 
3rd Place - Roor
BEST PRODUCT 1st Place - Big Buddha Seeds Goodie Bag from Big Buddha Seeds
2nd Place - PUFFiT Inhaler/Vaporizer from VapoShop and Discreet Vape
3rd Place - Tiny Sister from Roor 



I want to know how Swerve wins 3rd place for best Indica on a Sativa dominate strain? LOL The cup is not a good indication of good weed. It reminds me of Student of the Month award in elementary school. Remember, it's not who you know but who you blow. JK


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 23, 2012)

Lol. I heard greenhouse had the shit bought this year cause barney's didn't even enter. 1st place in every coffeeshop category...yeah right. Glad to see a lot of new and small companies place in the real competition though. Shows that the herb is what gets judged on that front. 

You think it's weird CC placed with a strain out of the category guidelines? How about the fact that '11 marked the 3rd time AK47 has placed in 3 different categories.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2012)

congrads on another cup!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm glad RD actually put a hybrid in the hybrid category. The cup is fun to talk to people, chill out and grab freebies. The cup I went to the weed was horrible, atleast all the free samples were and some I bought that was said to be fire. I swear it was a Mexican brick weed party!

I'm sorry but Greenhouse Seeds is shit! Straight garbage! I swear Franco has AIDS! The dude needs to eat!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 24, 2012)

I plan on using Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow/Bloom/BigBud/Overdrive as it seems to be superior to the Pureblend Pro nutrients I used to use. I found this guide online, although people have warned me to be precautious when getting information over the internet. So I am hoping someone can take a look at this and tell me any particular part of this guide that is sketchy for being used on Indica dominant Rare Dankness strains such as 4 Corners. For example I noticed that it might be better to stop using BigBud and start using Overdrive on week 5 of flowering instead of week 6.

http://www.igrowhydro.com/InfoSheets/Recipe-GC_SensiBloom_SpecialSauce_Sched_Excelerator_Recir.pdf

Also, if you want me to move this to another thread let me know. Have nothing but respect for the Rare Dankness crew.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus man. Slow your mind. You're months away from that question being relevant.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 24, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Jesus man. Slow your mind. You're months away from that question being relevant.


LoL. I will actually be using nutes in the grow cycle for my clones in an oxyponics pro setup prospectively starting about a week into January. Also figured maybe it would be helpful for others that view this thread. Regardless, it is always good to be prepared, and I am not one to procrastinate.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 24, 2012)

You were talking about when to switch bloom additives... 5 weeks into bloom even if you flip Jan 1 puts you at 3 months away from needing this info...

Saying the name of a rare dankness strain doesn't automatically make your question relevant to this thread either. There are entire sections of this site dedicated to you posting your questions about nutrients or setting up your grow.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 24, 2012)

Shit, watch where you ask those AN questions. lmao. All the threads I look at have the same few dudes cussing each other out. 
Doesn't moonshine run AN? Is there a good thread with AN info on another site someone could possibly recommend? I switched to it for a run,
didn't think too much about it. I bought all four boxes of the buymedumbass series. Half way through a run, buying gallon replacements...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah I saw a post o moonshine on Icmag and I think on the R.d. website it says he uses the sensi bloom.
Im using the 3-part from an and my plants are doing okay.. Plus these nutes were given to me by the gallon do why not use right..

I know these docs og are something special can't wait to get another round with her.

My 2013 lineup is getting prepped and it's looking Rare danked out.
Blue ox which are under t5 now
blue dream x og
4 corners
im going to run the docs again and the crosses I made using the docs male just for fun.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 24, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You were talking about when to switch bloom additives... 5 weeks into bloom even if you flip Jan 1 puts you at 3 months away from needing this info...
> 
> Saying the name of a rare dankness strain doesn't automatically make your question relevant to this thread either. There are entire sections of this site dedicated to you posting your questions about nutrients or setting up your grow.


Dunno what you are talking about. The link is for using advanced nutrients from grow to bloom. In my initial post Sensi grow is listed as well. But if there is an issue posting this here I will move it, I stated that in my initial post as well. Was just looking for advice from those that use these nutes that are familiar with the strain to receive info that is more exact for what I am going to be dealing with. If I go elsewhere I am relying on info from people potentially not familiar with the strain I am growin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Dunno what you are talking about. The link is for using advanced nutrients from grow to bloom. In my initial post Sensi grow is listed as well. But if there is an issue posting this here I will move it, I stated that in my initial post as well.


Hey man best advice I can give right now is wait until you are actually growing these plants to ask the questions you are asking.. Most of them you can find out on your own what the plants like. I don't go off what people tell although I'll keep it in mind but I will go off my experiences. I'll give plants small doses at first an up it slowly until I see any signs of burn or them needing more. Let your plants tell you what they need


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey man best advice I can give right now is wait until you are actually growing these plants to ask the questions you are asking.. Most of them you can find out on your own what the plants like. I don't go off what people tell although I'll keep it in mind but I will go off my experiences. I'll give plants small doses at first an up it slowly until I see any signs of burn or them needing more. Let your plants tell you what they need


Ya, I was hoping someone could tell me which additives are unnecessary so I am not going out and buying almost 20 products. I have no experience with any of those that are listed. I guess I will have to research each one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I saw a post o moonshine on Icmag and I think on the R.d. website it says he uses the sensi bloom.
> Im using the 3-part from an and my plants are doing okay.. Plus these nutes were given to me by the gallon do why not use right..
> 
> I know these docs og are something special can't wait to get another round with her.
> ...


Competition is on to see who can grow 4 Corners better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol you are a funny guy.. No competition here buddy unless it's a bud pic of the month I don't grow this plant to compete I grow it for my own meds. I do personal grows in a tent veg them under t5 then flower under a 600 watt hps.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 25, 2012)

i bet those ogs would like some of that kushie kush shit tho.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 25, 2012)

Indeed they do i used Kushie Kush on sum Deadhhead Ogs and they loved it!


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 25, 2012)

Ladies and Gentleman, Lee Roy...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lee roy looking good......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 25, 2012)

I need a nug of that for Christmas


Rare D MI said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, Lee Roy...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Shit, watch where you ask those AN questions. lmao. All the threads I look at have the same few dudes cussing each other out.
> Doesn't moonshine run AN? Is there a good thread with AN info on another site someone could possibly recommend? I switched to it for a run,
> didn't think too much about it. I bought all four boxes of the buymedumbass series. Half way through a run, buying gallon replacements...


You will like them a little all the way through flower, then after drying you will like them a lot. Its gonna take some pretty nice examples to get me to switch from AN.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Nov 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Shit, watch where you ask those AN questions. lmao.
> didn't think too much about it. I bought all four boxes of the buymedumbass series. Half way through a run, buying gallon replacements...


No!!! Say it 8t so!!! I'm shocked!!! Simply Shocked I say!!!!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure if you are being sarcastic about threads on rollitup just being two assholes arguing, or me dropping hundred dollar bills into my barrel like $5 slot machine. Probably both fucker. lmao. 
I am all in on the AN this run and the further these go, the more confident I am about continuing to use them. It was a moment of truth deciding whether to buy gallons of the specialty shit or just enough to finish my run. I just so happen to have Advanced Nutrients full line and General Hydroponics full line. 2 ebb and gro bucket systems and hillbilly armor clones. Wish I was in spain so I didn't have to worry about plant count. We would have one cool ass thread going. lmao.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 25, 2012)

your using AN in the ebb n grows? what strains have you noticed come out better with an? and what were u using before u switched? lol thanks


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol you are a funny guy.. No competition here buddy unless it's a bud pic of the month I don't grow this plant to compete I grow it for my own meds. I do personal grows in a tent veg them under t5 then flower under a 600 watt hps.


Regardless it is good to know someone else that is growin the same strain for comparative purposes. I was just tryin to add some fun to it. New 4 Corners pic:


----------



## ilynnboy (Nov 25, 2012)

Can someone please tell me when on Longs Peak blue will be back in stock at the Attitude Seed Bank?0).
I would like to know if purple swish is a Colorado only strain and where can it be purchased in Colorado specifically Boulder.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been waiting for Longs Peak Blue to be restocked for I think about a month now. I am not expecting for it to be restocked for probably at least another month since no one has said anything about when it would be restocked when I asked, but I heard the end of December for The OX.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Rare Dankness test seeds.

Vale' Vale' (Green Crack x Nevil's Wreck)
View attachment 2421223

Blue Dream X Nevil's Wreck


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Rare Dankness test seeds.
> 
> Vale' Vale' (Green Crack x Nevil's Wreck)
> View attachment 2421223
> ...



Hey glad you running a test journal somewhere?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 26, 2012)

there will never be anymore purple swish... sorry... longs peak willbe stocked mid Dec.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Michigan thread, and The seed depot. 
I have journals on the Ghost Train Haze #1 & Somali Taxi Ride both places also. 
Homeless got me back a cut of the #1 from my first journal. I will do a hydro run of it, and around Christmas I going to start another pack of Somali Taxi Ride that RD-MI hooked me up with. A big thank you to both of them for helping a guy out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 26, 2012)

Will look you up at tsd


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghost train haze #1


The OX


A few Hillbilly Armor clones I am going to grow out. Better transplant tomorrow. 


Long's Peak Blue is at ET clone home.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey glad couldnt find your thread on tsd what section is it in?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey glad couldnt find your thread on tsd what section is it in?


It's in the rd section he is under another user name .


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 26, 2012)

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1841-Rare-Dankness-Test-thread-Vale-Vale-.-(Green-Crack-x-Nevil-s-Wreck)

Here is a link. I am under medicatedacres.


----------



## ilynnboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> there will never be anymore purple swish... sorry... longs peak willbe stocked mid Dec.


 Could you do the public a favor? 
Take the purple swish strain info off your web site.
I have spent more than a few hours trying to hunt it down. Only to be told it is not available( no packs anywhere? Even if I say please? ). Very Frustrating...


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 27, 2012)

I need to get busy today, but I would like to add my 2 cents. Again. lol. 
If people are growing the strain, how and why would a breeder erase the info, when it's their strain?
Maybe noting it as retired or something, but adding info is usually better than deleting it. 
I guess it all depends on the reason why a strain is no longer available. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 27, 2012)

Why don't you try rare darkness instead? Grape ape x rd #1 instead of urkle.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 27, 2012)

Urkle is a tough plant to grow, I don't know for sure, but maybe that's part of why moon decided to drop the line. Gotta make room for the '13 drops.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 27, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I need to get busy today, but I would like to add my 2 cents. Again. lol.
> If people are growing the strain, how and why would a breeder erase the info, when it's their strain?
> Maybe noting it as retired or something, but adding info is usually better than deleting it.
> I guess it all depends on the reason why a strain is no longer available.
> Just my opinion.


Well that's my take on it as well.. Just because no more packs will be made does not mean nobody has it. So I agree the info should stay on the site for people who do have the strain but like rectangle should say retired on it


----------



## ilynnboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mrs. Rare D.
Too bad it is not available. Sure would have liked to try it.
I have a Qwerkle dominant Qwubble ( from RZZA ) that I love, but want a purple version of it.
I guess I will have to make it myself.

Good luck in your breeding programs.

Ilynnboy


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 27, 2012)

Should do the same as what was done with The Rectangle, label it as retired.

BTW, Rare D MI, what nutrients do you use?


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> there will never be anymore purple swish... sorry... longs peak willbe stocked mid Dec.


WHAT?!?!?!? I've been wanting Purple Swish......


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 27, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Should do the same as what was done with The Rectangle, label it as retired.
> 
> BTW, Rare D MI, what nutrients do you use?


Im a botanicare man. In soil I use pure blend pro, in hydro I use CNS17


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Im a botanicare man. In soil I use pure blend pro, in hydro I use CNS17


I had great results with Botanicare myself! I've used pure blend pro outside, and CNS17 with my autopots, I will be trying out the pure blend pro with the autopots next, just cuz it's organic.... but I got excellent results using the CNS17!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 28, 2012)

When is RD going to release info on the different phenotypes of their strains? I already bought a bunch of different strains and I would order more if I knew which pheno's I have missed out on. RD beans have been the most reliable and vigorious beans out of many breeders that I have ordered from. The one problem with RD is lack of information on phenotypes. For instance when I ordered Goji OG from Bodhi, he mentioned a tall totem pole pheno and a short strawberry pheno. When I grew a short female plant and rubbed the stem and it smelled like strawberry, I knew I had the strawberry pheno. Maybe more grow logs will take care of this.....


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 28, 2012)

Learn what phenotype means and get back to me... You just used it improperly about 5 times. YOU control phenotype.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 28, 2012)

I know what phenotype means and yes people use it improperly. It should be genotype but everyone uses phenotype ,so I will stick with that. No need to be a dick about it, you want to correct my spelling?


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually it seems like you used the proper term for what you need. Phenotype is the observable characteristics (look, taste, smell, etc..) and genotype is the heredity information that you may or may not see expressed.

regards,


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 28, 2012)

I just don't understand why you need to know in advance what to look for. Why can't you just decide which plants you like best and go with that? In my opinion breeders put out these descriptions of possibilities to trick people like you into buying more beans than normal because they are searching for the one the breeder described. It's a bullshit move. Especially because you could have already found those genotypes, but because of your environment, it showed a different phenotypical expression and didn't resemble what was described.


----------



## Rare D MI (Nov 28, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> Actually it seems like you used the proper term for what you need. Phenotype is the observable characteristics (look, taste, smell, etc..) and genotype is the heredity information that you may or may not see expressed.
> 
> regards,


Phenotype changes with environment. Genotypically identical plants can come out different due to different environmental factors, thus phenotypical variation.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like an RD scratch and sniff webpage.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 28, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I just don't understand why you need to know in advance what to look for. Why can't you just decide which plants you like best and go with that? In my opinion breeders put out these descriptions of possibilities to trick people like you into buying more beans than normal because they are searching for the one the breeder described. It's a bullshit move. Especially because you could have already found those genotypes, but because of your environment, it showed a different phenotypical expression and didn't resemble what was described.


I believe that most breeders bullshit people but some breeders actually grow their own beans out. They know how many good phenos there are on certain crosses and what to look for. Not knowing what phenos you have in a cross is some of the reason RD took flak when they first came out. Enviroment does play a huge role! My guess is all things being equal, enviroment is 50% and genetics is 50%. It's just a guess nature vs nurture.

There are many reasons for people wanting to know what phenos are produced in a strain. What if someone is looking for a purple strain and the odds of someone getting it is 4 packs or 40 seeds? Plushberry by TGA is something similar, Black Cherry Soda pheno. Or if someone is looking for a short pheno because they don't have a lot of head room? Some people are looking for high yielding strains. The more detail a breeder can provide the better. Providing details means more to buyers than winning any Cannabis Cup. For me personally, looking for phenos is like gambling and I find it exciting, I just wish I knew what to look for and sometimes I buy based on pheno descriptions.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I believe that most breeders bullshit people but some breeders actually grow their own beans out. They know how many good phenos there are on certain crosses and what to look for. Not knowing what phenos you have in a cross is some of the reason RD took flak when they first came out. Enviroment does play a huge role! My guess is all things being equal, enviroment is 50% and genetics is 50%. It's just a guess nature vs nurture.
> 
> There are many reasons for people wanting to know what phenos are produced in a strain. What if someone is looking for a purple strain and the odds of someone getting it is 4 packs or 40 seeds? Plushberry by TGA is something similar, Black Cherry Soda pheno. Or if someone is looking for a short pheno because they don't have a lot of head room? Some people are looking for high yielding strains. The more detail a breeder can provide the better. Providing details means more to buyers than winning any Cannabis Cup. For me personally, looking for phenos is like gambling and I find it exciting, I just wish I knew what to look for and sometimes I buy based on pheno descriptions.


I believe that most breeders bullshit people but some breeders actually grow their own beans out. (Yes as does moonshine). They know how many good phenos there are on certain crosses and what to look for. (Good to whom?). Not knowing what phenos you have in a cross is some of the reason RD took flak when they first came out. (Really? i thought it was clearly an issue some folks had with the fact that most of us dont post pictures and there were few grow logs, which there are now many) Enviroment does play a huge role! My guess is all things being equal, enviroment is 50% and genetics is 50%. It's just a guess nature vs nurture. (Yes, a weak assertion and 2 guess to be clear)


There are many reasons for people wanting to know what phenos are produced in a strain. (Most of which being hype chasing and inability to select your favorite) What if someone is looking for a purple strain and the odds of someone getting it is 4 packs or 40 seeds? (If youre looking for a purple strain, buy purple strain genetics. if a breeder has strain labeled as purple, they better have multiple purple expressions per pack or wtf are they calling it purple.). Plushberry by TGA is something similar, Black Cherry Soda pheno. (Jesus dude, rare strain collector huh? Tga subcool aka c99 romulan dad times everything? if you want subdrool genes buy em but dont associate his genetics with these, thats just silly). Or if someone is looking for a short pheno because they don't have a lot of head room? (Text-mind Moonshines spirit says "pick the shortest one for best head room"). Some people are looking for high yielding strains. (Pick the one with the most bio-mass) The more detail a breeder can provide the better. Providing details means more to buyers than winning any Cannabis Cup. (So you knowingly bought seeds from a breeder you think is more concerned with winning cups than providing pheno descriptions, and then whined about it anyway). For me personally, looking for phenos is like gambling and I find it exciting, I just wish I knew what to look for and sometimes I buy based on pheno descriptions. (Which is just silly)

Moonshine clearly covered these things on ic. He grew 100s of his seeds out this summer in spain and fucking thousands in the "half million dollar warehouse" last year. I really do t get all the "please hold my hand" shit. The special "pheno" (btw, your refusal to use correct terminology based on the "eveyone else does it" theory makes you a retard) that youre looking for is the 1 you and your patients or you alone love the most. Are you really expecting to pick the same "pheno" from a description anyway? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 29, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I just don't understand why you need to know in advance what to look for. Why can't you just decide which plants you like best and go with that? In my opinion breeders put out these descriptions of possibilities to trick people like you into buying more beans than normal because they are searching for the one the breeder described. It's a bullshit move. Especially because you could have already found those genotypes, but because of your environment, it showed a different phenotypical expression and didn't resemble what was described.


Kinda like when I pass out clones and then there grown in hydro and taste is not there but the high is still there. Environment.


Pheno hunting is fun but most people don't like to leave things up 2 chance. I don't agree with 50% environment 50% genetics. Environment does play a role but mostly what Ive seen is just smaller or larger buds or taste and trichome production. Its like saying when I bought a 5 pack of querkle it was my fault every plant was completely diff..... I don't buy that. Done a few in my day.

But anyway can't wait to get moonshine haze! been on my radar sometime now.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Nov 29, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> When I grew a short female plant and rubbed the stem and it smelled like strawberry, I knew I had the strawberry pheno. Maybe more grow logs will take care of this.....


Did you rub it REAL slow? I heard plant seduction gives 30% higher yields.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Nov 29, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Did you rub it REAL slow? I heard plant seduction gives 30% higher yields.


real real slow or just kinda slow? i dont know why i thought heavy petting was the norm.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 30, 2012)

Nightmare, I like you. For quite awhile I see we grow many of the same strains. I never thought you were a troll just honest. Every joint of my Scott's OG though I say "nightmarecreature is out of his fucking mind calling this average." roflmao. I am burning one, and had to stop and come make this post. Personally I think you should take another run at it. I am going to, I love this shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2012)

Scott's og is definately fire I had to chop some early due to pm and that stuff dried is banging!! Definately going to run the ogs I got from r.d. again.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 30, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Nightmare, I like you. For quite awhile I see we grow many of the same strains. I never thought you were a troll just honest. Every joint of my Scott's OG though I say "nightmarecreature is out of his fucking mind calling this average." roflmao. I am burning one, and had to stop and come make this post. Personally I think you should take another run at it. I am going to, I love this shit.


I have not grown Scott's OG. I think you might have got me confused or you're really high off the Scott's lol. I remember saying the Scott's was really good! I said the Blue Dream is average but makes up for it in yield. My friends grew the Scott's and they said it was bomb! I'm getting a pack! Another person confirming its good!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's GTH#2 at 7 days of flower!






Longs Peak Blue day 16 of flower!






Here's the Faceoff OG that RD uses for the Doc's OG. This thing tested at 25% THC! It's one of my favorites high, some people don't like the taste, I've heard it a few times!












Here's Purple Scorpion my brother is going to use it in his upcoming seed company. A 30 year old strain. Gifted from a friend! It looks like GDP but it's not! The taste and smell is awesome!






Some Rare Dankness,Gage Green Genetics, clone only strains!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 30, 2012)

i had to like this twice^^^^ nice collection!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 30, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have not grown Scott's OG. I think you might have got me confused or you're really high off the Scott's lol. I remember saying the Scott's was really good! I said the Blue Dream is average but makes up for it in yield. My friends grew the Scott's and they said it was bomb! I'm getting a pack! Another person confirming its good!


I just went back and looked it up. It was dacaspe that said it. I apologize Nightmare. lmao. You said the Blue Dream is average. I got both quotes mixed up. Oh the arguments on this site from misquoting people. lmao. It's good. I usually have a lot of the same shit you do, that is why I was smoking it, being like wtf? This shit is bangin. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys and girls I just want to say this if you want a nice yeilding og of some fire meds go with docs og!

A sample dry bud got me smacked!!!!!

The taste is kind of skunky with a nice chem background feel it in the head almost instantly that's for sure.. She also looks to be a very nice yielder if run right. I didn't give no additives and stood at the same feeding thru the whole grow,didn't trim/clean the bottom of the plant so a lot I popcorn buds my mistake but the tops are very dense and heavy.. Definately a strain I would run again


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Guys and girls I just want to say this if you want a nice yeilding og of some fire meds go with docs og!
> 
> A sample dry bud got me smacked!!!!!
> 
> The taste is kind of skunky with a nice chem background feel it in the head almost instantly that's for sure.. She also looks to be a very nice yielder if run right. I didn't give no additives and stood at the same feeding thru the whole grow,didn't trim/clean the bottom of the plant so a lot I popcorn buds my mistake but the tops are very dense and heavy.. Definately a strain I would run again


How many females or different phenos? Can handle the nutes and not finicky?

Did is stand out above Scotts Og?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> How many females or different phenos? Can handle the nutes and not finicky?
> 
> Did is stand out above Scotts Og?


Can't really say difference of phenos as I only grew 3 of both and 2 females docs and 1 Scott's both docs are similar but one is way heavier but same smell one did finish faster.

Scotts was chopped early and still a great smoke so I would say try that for sure


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Guys and girls I just want to say this if you want a nice yeilding og of some fire meds go with docs og!
> 
> A sample dry bud got me smacked!!!!!
> 
> The taste is kind of skunky with a nice chem background feel it in the head almost instantly that's for sure.. She also looks to be a very nice yielder if run right. I didn't give no additives and stood at the same feeding thru the whole grow,didn't trim/clean the bottom of the plant so a lot I popcorn buds my mistake but the tops are very dense and heavy.. Definately a strain I would run again


Which other strains listed in the RD Kush section have you tried that you consider Doc's OG to be superior to? I know you had mentioned you are growing Scott's OG and I think Venom OG. Although I already invested in the 501st to go in a separate location than the 4 Corners. Trying to only grab two more Kushes, but it is difficult to only grab two from my narrowed down list of Scott's OG, Doc's OG and Rug Burn OG. And I was leaning towards Scott's OG and Rug Burn OG prior to your posts. Although I think I would actually prefer having the Faceoff cut in the Doc's OG in my selection of Sativas when that time comes, you know the Facewreck Haze.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 1, 2012)

Get anything with the Faceoff or Skywalker in it, both are extremely potent! The SFV is really good, I like it better than the Ghost. The Faceoff is very heady, the Skywalker has more of a body high. I can't comment on the Scott's OG, never grew it. Someone early in this thread ran both the Doc's and the Scott's. They prefered the Doc's over the Scott's, it just goes to show how good the Faceoff cut really is, after all it came from Snoop Dogg's grower.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Which other strains listed in the RD Kush section have you tried that you consider Doc's OG to be superior to? I know you had mentioned you are growing Scott's OG and I think Venom OG. Although I already invested in the 501st to go in a separate location than the 4 Corners. Trying to only grab two more Kushes, but it is difficult to only grab two from my narrowed down list of Scott's OG, Doc's OG and Rug Burn OG. And I was leaning towards Scott's OG and Rug Burn OG prior to your posts. Although I think I would actually prefer having the Faceoff cut in the Doc's OG in my selection of Sativas when that time comes, you know the Facewreck Haze.


I really wouldnt say superior to just off my first run and first impressions the docs og is very heady! And nice rock hard frosty buds.

I want to try the Rugburn og but like I said the Scott's og was cut earlier then the docs but it was still very nice. I want to run those again as well.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I really wouldnt say superior to just off my first run and first impressions the docs og is very heady! And nice rock hard frosty buds.
> 
> I want to try the Rugburn og but like I said the Scott's og was cut earlier then the docs but it was still very nice. I want to run those again as well.


Which one is the funkiest?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 1, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Which one is the funkiest?


Docs was the funkiest and heaviest! The smoke on a sample dried bud was face smacking and instantly. Nickname for this bid is the sleeper.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 2, 2012)

Gonna pop the 501st and Afghan H.A. at the end of the month.

4 Corners Choice Mom:


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 3, 2012)

two pineapple hashplants and one older Ox are about 13 days old the smaller ox is about 7
not sure whats up with my Mutant Ox its in same soil mix as all the others but most likely a male anyway but its a weird one

php
View attachment 2428946

younger ox
View attachment 2428947

mutant ox
View attachment 2428948


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm being gifted some Doc's beans (thanks gladstoned) with the quest of finding both of us a nice girl or two. Fuck yea, my kind of quest.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 3, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> two pineapple hashplants and one older Ox are about 13 days old the smaller ox is about 7
> not sure whats up with my Mutant Ox its in same soil mix as all the others but most likely a male anyway but its a weird one
> 
> php
> ...


 The mutant is a recessive trait on the bubba side. I have a mutant male stone mountain plant.


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for info so it is most likely a male ?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 3, 2012)

No, it is just as likely a female, I was just commenting on why that mutant trait is there. Mine happened to be a male.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 3, 2012)

Do not kill the freak!!!! Run it,clone it smoke it. Then judge.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 3, 2012)

rugburn og is dank .. was puffin on the hybrid winner with Scott. Dank dank dank get it if u can


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 3, 2012)

Shit GD!!! Missed out on a taste today!!!! F#%k me Runnin !!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 3, 2012)

Heard the rugburn winner was dope. Found in a single pack too. I love the ghost, you ever run her swerve?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 3, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Shit GD!!! Missed out on a taste today!!!! F#%k me Runnin !!!


Sorry buddy, sometime soon you'll try this lee Roy and this flo cut from CO.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe the world will meet 'Hardly' someday. Quality security is hard to find.. ~


----------



## BustinScales510 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of a killer Karma Bitch pheno I found when I did a couple packs earlier this year. Im gonna start a journal with some clones I have in veg but thought Id throw these pics up from another grow. These are stellar genetics,I love this strain. These shots were taken at around 8 weeks. The flowering time for this one is around 75 days, at which point it has purple shading and is coated in white frost. I was experimenting with the flash on and no flash with fluorescents on, hence the different color levels in the pics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2012)

Well the test grow with the blue ox is going fine. They have been in 1 gallons for about a week and just got the first taste of nutes yesterday.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 5, 2012)

Face-Off DID NOT come from the Snopp Dogg grower.. This is BULL SHIT>>>

I know the Face-Off guy.. THE Docta...



Nightmarecreature said:


> Get anything with the Faceoff or Skywalker in it, both are extremely potent! The SFV is really good, I like it better than the Ghost. The Faceoff is very heady, the Skywalker has more of a body high. I can't comment on the Scott's OG, never grew it. Someone early in this thread ran both the Doc's and the Scott's. They prefered the Doc's over the Scott's, it just goes to show how good the Faceoff cut really is, after all it came from Snoop Dogg's grower.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 5, 2012)

It was greta to see you!!! Spainabis!! Moonshine will be with Swerve at Spainabis and I will be doing LA High Times Cup!



Swerve said:


> rugburn og is dank .. was puffin on the hybrid winner with Scott. Dank dank dank get it if u can


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 5, 2012)

Props and respect to theDocta by the way...I would love to run barefoot thru his mother room


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Props and respect to theDocta by the way...I would love to run barefoot thru his mother room


Lol no shit. Dude has some shit locked down.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Face-Off DID NOT come from the Snopp Dogg grower.. This is BULL SHIT>>>
> 
> I know the Face-Off guy.. THE Docta...


I think he just confused strains... The abusive supposedly came from snoop's team.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol no shit. Dude has some shit locked down. Just needs a bit of an attitude tweak..


seeing me bare anything in your flower room will adjust a lot of tude 


or scar ya for life


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Face-Off DID NOT come from the Snopp Dogg grower.. This is BULL SHIT>>>
> 
> I know the Face-Off guy.. THE Docta...


The cut did not come from The Docta! You might have gotten it from the Docta but it did not ORIGINALLY come from him! If you look earlier in the thread you will see who released it. It originally came from Snoop Dogg's grower, who grew it for people in the music industry here in Los Angeles. Cdub knew people in the music industry and recieved a cut. Cdub released it to the public around 2009. The thread where cdub chimes in was lost during the hack and RD had to make a new thread. I got the cut from Cdubs best friend. So Yes, it originally came from Snoop Dogg's grower and then passed to Cdub. Most of the people who have Faceoff got it on budtrader from Cdub himself. Give credit to Cdub NOT The Docta! Cdub is also a breeder and now has a seed company.

"I am *CDUB* the one who released *Faceoff* OG in 2009 on budtrader."

YOU WANT TO CALL ME OUT ON THIS? I have his number Mrs. RD if you want to clear this up!


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

Dude, you are wrong. That dude is lying. The faceoff was found in beans thadocta popped. Or maybe he isn't lying maybe he got a faceoff cut and released it on bud trader, doesn't mean he found it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2012)

Well it seems to be another faceoff cut circulating then because the rd used is the faceoff cut grown from a bagseed out of a pound of og grown by thedocta he I also responsible for the poison cut as well. Cdub might have released a cut he calls faceoff but thedocta grew it from seed and dubbed it faceoff if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well it seems to be another faceoff cut circulating then because the rd used is the faceoff cut grown from a bagseed out of a pound of og grown by thedocta he I also responsible for the poison cut as well. Cdub might have released a cut he calls faceoff but thedocta grew it from seed and dubbed it faceoff if I'm not mistaken


Post me a link.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2012)

Go to Icmag and type in thedocta or ask him he will tell you..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

"Face/Off OG Kush In the late 90&#8217;s in Southern California, some particularly excellent batches of OG Kush circulated the underground market as Face/Off OG Kush. A well-connected friend scored a small handful of seeds from that herb. He gifted me a half dozen of them, and this plant, #4, was grown and selected from those seeds for it&#8217;s overwhelmingly unique flavor and skull crushing high." http://mimjcaregivers.lefora.com/2012/10/29/archive-seed-bank-strains/

He scored seeds from the Faceoff cut. He does not have the original Faceoff mother. The original Faceoff mother came from Snoop's grower. He has S1's of the Faceoff. Cdub released it to the public in 2009. Sounds fishy he didnt come out with it before 2009. The cut I have did come from the late 90's


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Go to Icmag and type in thedocta or ask him he will tell you..


He has S'1 of the Mother. The Cdub cut is the original mother. RD should post pics of their cut.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

This is interesting
http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?9844-Archive-Seed-Bank-Strain-Information

Whoa doggy


ThaDocta said:


> I gave Scott from Rare Dankness a bunch of clones (Pretty much any clone on my mother list that is used in his genetics, came from me) when I lived in Colorado when he was going through cancer with the promise he wouldn't create a business from it. He created a business from it and I'm no longer on good terms with him for being a untruthful, disrespectful, and in general, probably the worst "friend" I've ever had, or never had, in that case.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> This is interesting
> http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?9844-Archive-Seed-Bank-Strain-Information
> 
> Whoa doggy


LOL! The Doc's og is the Faceoff og S1's


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> LOL! The Doc's og is the Faceoff og S1's


That's not what it looks like to me.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

I stand corrected! The original Faceoff cut came from Snoop's grower. It's stated right there that Scott was given the cut from Doc, which is most likely an S'1. You didn't see the Faceoff in seed form till recently. 
* CDUB has had the Faceoff OG cut before the DOC ever had it! *It was grown exclusively for people in the music industry.

"OG Kush circulated the underground market as Face/Off OG Kush. A well-connected friend scored a* small handful of seeds from that herb*. He gifted me a half dozen of them, and this plant, #4, was grown and selected from those seeds."
thedocta

The true Faceoff og is the Cdub cut. He got it from Snoop's grower. It states right there that the DOC got the seeds from the Faceoff buds. That is most likely an S1. 

I will see if I can get the Doc on here as well as Cdub.

That means that RD and I have two different cuts. They have the S1 and I have the original.

RD post some pictures of your Faceoff cut!


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well with all this be said, the face off og is a Tahoe S1 , I can tell you thus cuz I grew 4 Tahoe og s1 this year outdoor and 3 of them had a very lemon pledge smell , but one of them had a stinky socks funky smell and has a way more of a heady high, just like the face off cut , so if it came from snoops camp or not its a Tahoe og s1


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

It could be an S1 of the Tahoe. The abusive,Faceoff, Tahoe, Skywalker, Ghost, they are all related and similar because they are from the original Og kush.

Here's a picture of Thedocta's Faceoff og. The same as the one RD holds.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Well with all this be said, the face off og might be a Tahoe S1 , I can tell you thus cuz I grew 4 Tahoe og s1 this year outdoor and 3 of them had a very lemon pledge smell , but one of them had a stinky socks funky smell and has a way more of a heady high, just like the face off cut , so if it came from snoops camp or not its possibly a Tahoe og s1


....................


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

How do you know that pic is thedoctas? 



Nightmarecreature said:


> It could be an S1 of the Tahoe. The abusive,Faceoff, Tahoe, Skywalker, Ghost, they are all related and similar because they are from the original Og kush.
> 
> Here's a picture of Thedocta's Faceoff og. The same as the one RD holds.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Uncle Pirate, that post was brutal! I didn't know RD had that much dirt under their heels...


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

There's 2 sides to every story though.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> How do you know that pic is thedoctas?


Post 8 , it's from him just take a look. That's Faceoff og, i know what it looks like, even says in the Jpeg.
http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?9844-Archive-Seed-Bank-Strain-Information

I know where the Faceoff og came from, I have no reason to start shit or lie about it. Where it came from doesn't even really matter, it's dank dank!


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tahoe og is the original og , it's a s1 of chem91, then Larry is a S1 of tahoe, svf a s1 of Larry . And many of the others are just S1 of other og, some are even the same just renamed ( Larry and hells angels)


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Post 8 , it's from him just take a look. That's Faceoff og, i know what it looks like, even says in the Jpeg.
> http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?9844-Archive-Seed-Bank-Strain-Information
> 
> I know where the Faceoff og came from, I have no reason to start shit or lie about it. Where it came from doesn't even really matter, it's dank dank!


I didn't see the pic over there, I'm not registered.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

I had to register to see it. It's the same pic I posted.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Tahoe og is the original og , it's a s1 of chem91, then Larry is a S1 of tahoe, svf a s1 of Larry . And many of the others are just S1 of other og, some are even the same just renamed ( Larry and hells angels)


Wrong. Check out the "is ogk still the most sought after cut on the boards?" Thread on icmag. Some heavy hitters weighing in on the origins of og. Consensus is the legend cut is the original most likely. That is most likely an s1 of TK. Chem 91 doesn't belong in the gene list at all.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah, doc doesn't exactly tell the story properly. Kid has an attitude problem. RD was not started using genes doc provided, in fact a lot of strains used were obtained while he was still in high school...


I know the Face-Off guy.. THE Docta... Mrs. Rare Dankness

Why would they call it Doc's OG if they didnt get the Faceoff cut from him? You're not making sense.

The Nevil and Old Blue are from Scott I believe. Is that it?


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Wrong. Check out the "is ogk still the most sought after cut on the boards?" Thread on icmag. Some heavy hitters weighing in on the origins of og. Consensus is the legend cut is the original most likely. That is most likely an s1 of TK. Chem 91 doesn't belong in the gene list at all.


Well what I said comes str8 from what swerve said , and he is the one selling a lot of og and chem so I think he knows !!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

No, swerve doesn't know. No one knows for sure. If you we're more in tune with the scene you would kknow that the only person who takes swerves word as gospel is swerve. It's great that he let RD share his booth in the dam last month, but swerve by no means is any authority on og. this myth that swerve sourced all of the OGs only gets perpetuated on forums ripe with Cali connection seed growers. Spots like icmag and thcfarmer with true old school growers with the inside track are where the info is at.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I know the Face-Off guy.. THE Docta... Mrs. Rare Dankness
> 
> Why would they call it Doc's OG if they didnt get the Faceoff cut from him? You're not making sense.
> 
> The Nevil and Old Blue are from Scott I believe. Is that it?


The faceoff came from doc, along with a few other cuts used. But there are at least 25 clone only strains used in RD's lines. Moonshine haze, the strain that put RD on the map by winning in Amsterdam is Scott's selection from multiple packs of amnesia haze crossed with his nevilswreck dad. The majority of strains offered do not use clones from doc.


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> No, swerve doesn't know. No one knows for sure. If you we're more in tune with the scene you would kknow that the only person who takes swerves word as gospel is swerve. It's great that he let RD share his booth in the dam last month, but swerve by no means is any authority on og. this myth that swerve sourced all of the OGs only gets perpetuated on forums ripe with Cali connection seed growers. Spots like icmag and thcfarmer with true old school growers with the inside track are where the info is at.


Your a fucking idiot , for one thc farmer lol that site is a joke !!! Logic is a bitch !!! And two if you believe that there all lies from swerve where's you proof to show other wise??? Since he know chemdawg and you don't I think he's more creditable than you! You don't have to believe everything he says but he know more than the average joe like your self


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 5, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Your a fucking idiot , for one thc farmer lol that site is a joke !!! Logic is a bitch !!! And two if you believe that there all lies from swerve where's you proof to show other wise??? Since he know chemdawg and you don't I think he has more creditable than you! You don't have to believe everything he says but he know more than the average joe like your self


Rare d mi "average" OMG I just blew out a sinus!!! Mommas baby! Pappas? Maybe! I really am looking forward to Chim's DNA sequencing.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 5, 2012)

here you go again boys.. SMH
the FACE)FF was found in a bag of herb by OG Kushman... he shared those seeds with The Docta... Og Kushman got the Poison OG.. the Docta got the Face-off OG same bag seed.. just a different pheno. That is the real story.. 
as far as the relationship between Moonshine and the Docta.. they shared and traded clones for several years, both created seeds, each using their own males. 
Then when Moonshine created RD, The Docta wanted to create his own company, so they have parted ways. Moonshine was asked to not use the face-off cut in anymore breeding and he has destroyed his copy of the Docta Face-off cut. THey only share 4-5 of the same moms now. Nothing more or less. 
The Face off is from the Docta. 
The Doc's is not a S1 it is the Face-Off x Rare Dankness #1 male. 

As far as where did the original OG come from.. I know there are SEVERAL threads that discuss this... but the truth is no one will ever know.


----------



## RedMan420 (Dec 5, 2012)

*





Originally Posted by ThaDocta
I gave Scott from Rare Dankness a bunch of clones (Pretty much any clone on my mother list that is used in his genetics, came from me) when I lived in Colorado when he was going through cancer with the promise he wouldn't create a business from it. He created a business from it and I'm no longer on good terms with him for being a untruthful, disrespectful, and in general, probably the worst "friend" I've ever had, or never had, in that case.
is this true?? Cuz if it is that is fuck up!


​
​

*


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 5, 2012)

i have ssen that months ago.. There are always 3 sides to every story. one side preception, the other sides perception and the truth,
I will not stoop low to take their issues public. I have more respect for Moonshine and the Docta than that.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 5, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Your a fucking idiot , for one thc farmer lol that site is a joke !!! Logic is a bitch !!! And two if you believe that there all lies from swerve where's you proof to show other wise??? Since he know chemdawg and you don't I think he's more creditable than you! You don't have to believe everything he says but he know more than the average joe like your self


Do your research man. Knowing the person who found seeds in a lb of weed and those became the chem line, doesn't mean he's an authority on OG kush. Think what you want about me, I have nothing to prove to you. All swerve did first was put og kush in seed form. Bring og to the masses, okay, I get it, he didn't create or source the OGs though. Plus he adds the OG name to garbage strains like deadhead OG "chem '91 x sfv bx3" lol. Yeah real og.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 5, 2012)

Discussion OVER PLEASE!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> here you go again boys.. SMH
> the FACE)FF was found in a bag of herb by OG Kushman... he shared those seeds with The Docta... Og Kushman got the Poison OG.. the Docta got the Face-off OG same bag seed.. just a different pheno. That is the real story..
> as far as the relationship between Moonshine and the Docta.. they shared and traded clones for several years, both created seeds, each using their own males.
> Then when Moonshine created RD, The Docta wanted to create his own company, so they have parted ways. Moonshine was asked to not use the face-off cut in anymore breeding and he has destroyed his copy of the Docta Face-off cut. THey only share 4-5 of the same moms now. Nothing more or less.
> ...


This is quoted from the Docta! 
"In the *late **90&#8217;s *in Southern California, some particularly excellent batches of *OG Kush circulated the underground market as Face/Off OG Kush*. A well-connected friend *scored a small handful of seeds from that herb*. He gifted me a half dozen of them, and this plant, #4, was grown and selected from those seeds" The Docta http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?9844-Archive-Seed-Bank-Strain-Information

It says right there from the doc himself! Yeah he came out with the Poison OG but NOT the Faceoff. He couldn't get the Faceoff cut because it belonged to Snoop's grower. He scored seeds from the buds he got and touted it as his own Faceoff. No one heard of the Faceoff og till it was released on budtrader in 2009 by cdub. While Faceoff was around in the late 90's, the Docta was not even breeding then. Have you heard of anyone holding the cut before 2009? No, because it was tightly held. When he says it circulated the underground market, he is talking about the Hollywood L.A. music industry. Which Faceoff og was grown for exclusively.

The Faceoff cut was around in the late 90's.
In the late 90's the Docta would have held the Faceoff og cut in elementary school.

Is the description the Doc put out a lie? He says he scored seeds FROM Faceoff OG buds. That would make his cut an S1. Isn't that something? That it's been around so long and up until last year it has not been used for breeding? Really? You guys came out with Faceoff OG cross Doc's OG last year and the Doc himself is just coming out with it? But yet Doc is the one who created it? Now that's Bullshit! Faceoff og came out in the late 90's and Doc still doesn't have seeds and you guys didn't have seeds till 2011? You are claiming the Doc is taking credit for a cut that is not his!

Here's the True Story!
Cdub released an Elite cut on Budtrader in 2009 (25% THC strain) Faceoff OG.
Word spread fast about the cut!
2 years later breeders are using it for crosses!


*scored a small handful of **seeds** from that herb(Faceoff OG) *That sums it all up right there. S1
Show me proof from the DOC that he had the Faceoff cut before 2009? What I want to see is the credit go to Cdub and not someone who didn't create it.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 6, 2012)

damn Nightmare, you went in son, lol. yo is Cdub bringing his seeds to the masses, and if so what's the name of his company? no disrespect to the RD crew, i am still going to grow you'll shit out, but i would like to get mines from the source if possible.
damn wish i would have found out about this much sooner. oh yeah thanks for the info as well.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 6, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn Nightmare, you went in son, lol. yo is Cdub bringing his seeds to the masses, and if so what's the name of his company? no disrespect to the RD crew, i am still going to grow you'll shit out, but i would like to get mines from the source if possible.
> damn wish i would have found out about this much sooner. oh yeah thanks for the info as well.


Just to clear it up, he didn't create the Faceoff og he released it to the public in 2009. He does have seeds for sale. he runs the Faceoff OG to 65 days.

I'm not dogging RD I just want to clear this up. This thread was starting to get boring, it's juicy now! Heated drama will just cause your Doc's OG to be sold out!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 6, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Just to clear it up, he didn't create the Faceoff og he released it to the public in 2009. He does have seeds for sale. he runs the Faceoff OG to 65 days.
> 
> I'm not dogging RD I just want to clear this up. This thread was starting to get boring, it's juicy now! Heated drama will just cause your Doc's OG to be sold out!


definitely didn't take it that way, but also took into account that someone has the original while someone doesn't. no big deal, i still fuck with RD, just recently brought 4 packs of their stock to go with the rest, but just couldn't ignore certain facts. and like most, i want something directly from the mom as much as possible. that's the reason we buy certain x's, isn't it?
also, it seems like some talk about swerve for his practices and how he breed but do the same all in the breath.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 6, 2012)

One of two things happened.

1. Doc got ahold of the Faceoff cut and tagged it as his own.
2. Doc got ahold of Faceoff OG bagseed and germinated an S1.


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 6, 2012)

has anyone popped and grown out a Rare Darkness yet? i grabbed a pack from the very first released over at the seed depot but haven't had any luck yet... she sounds like a killer indica and pics are drool worthy but so far she's not cooperating ...


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 6, 2012)

I will get rocking the Rare Darkness soon. ...some grape ape!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

Rare Darkness is a limited release.. There are only 10 packs left at this point.( until spring.) and they will be going to the LA Cup.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rare Darkness is a limited release.. There are only 10 packs left at this point.( until spring.) and they will be going to the LA Cup.


And the Colorado cup because hotsause needs a pack lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rare Darkness is a limited release.. There are only 10 packs left at this point.( until spring.) and they will be going to the LA Cup.


Didn't realize I was that lucky scoring a pack. I got mines from Highlife Seedbank. That was the first time I used them.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

like you have to wait... if you need one, hit me up.. because there are only 10 left until SUMMER at the earliest.


Hotsause said:


> And the Colorado cup because hotsause needs a pack lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking to grab a couple strains before the years out so

When is that star killer coming in stock?

I remember hearing the lee Roy will be in stock sometime this month anything else ?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

nothing is coming out until after the new year... no date set.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking to grab a couple strains before the years out so
> 
> When is that star killer coming in stock?
> 
> I remember hearing the lee Roy will be in stock sometime this month anything else ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> nothing is coming out until after the new year... no date set.


Bummer! 
well ill just grab the Rugburn and look for something else hopefully the 501st is still there when I go to grab it


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> like you have to wait... if you need one, hit me up.. because there are only 10 left until SUMMER at the earliest.


Damn you Mrs RD you always make a Yellow man blush lol after seeing Scales pics of Karma Bitch i am placing an order for her asap


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, here's a lil tidbit.. Starting Dec. 15 - Jan. 15 RD is running a contests VIA The Seed Depot.

Anyone that orders 3 RARE DANKNESS Strains during that time will be entered into a drawing for a 
A Bundle of 2013 Rare Dankness RELEASES.
including:
Lee Roy
Blue OX
Star Killer
Tangerine Kush
Vale-Vale
Walker Kush
Blue Dream X RD#1 (not named yet)
El' Gefe' (Abusive Og x RD#1)


http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?2149-Rare-Dankness-2013-New-Release-Bundle-Promo!-***This-one-is-crazy***&p=36626#post36626
Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 6, 2012)

I am down to choosing 3 of these four. 
4 corners
Cab Driver
Rug Burn 
501st

I was looking at Wardareek'n also. That's a whole month. I'll probably end up buying those five and choose another to give away. 
Is there a "one entry per person" limit?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

lol..No there is no limit... 



gladstoned said:


> I am down to choosing 3 of these four.
> 4 corners
> Cab Driver
> Rug Burn
> ...


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I am down to choosing 3 of these four.
> 4 corners
> Cab Driver
> Rug Burn
> ...


Id say go for the ones not in stock locally... Unless you're just trying to win the contest... Then by all means go to town. 4 corners, rug burn and warda'reek'n packs are all in MI


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 6, 2012)

wow cant wait.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 6, 2012)

Good info! That is exactly how I will do it.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hear good things about longpeak blue...would that be ok for outdoors? Mich weather.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> here you go again boys.. SMH
> the FACE)FF was found in a bag of herb by OG Kushman... he shared those seeds with The Docta... Og Kushman got the Poison OG.. the Docta got the Face-off OG same bag seed.. just a different pheno. That is the real story..
> as far as the relationship between Moonshine and the Docta.. they shared and traded clones for several years, both created seeds, each using their own males.
> Then when Moonshine created RD, The Docta wanted to create his own company, so they have parted ways. Moonshine was asked to not use the face-off cut in anymore breeding and he has destroyed his copy of the Docta Face-off cut. THey only share 4-5 of the same moms now. Nothing more or less.
> ...



glad you came in cuz yeah ogkushman was the "faceoff source:"


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Didn't realize I was that lucky scoring a pack. I got mines from Highlife Seedbank. That was the first time I used them.


Exact same thoughts...and actions except I didn't realize how unlucky I was to miss out on the Purple Swish  ... didn't realize I was that lucky getting a pack of Rare Darkness, I got mine from Highlife Seedbank......first time I used them as well....... Also got GTH#1 since then, can't wait to see the new gear


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone know if 4 Corners has heavy enough yields to snap branches?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 6, 2012)

Swerve said:


> glad you came in cuz yeah ogkushman was the "faceoff source:"


The source of being banned off ICmag along with Ogkushman.

REZ if you want me to delete everything in this thread just say so and its done!....~ogr 

I love how straight and honest you and all your homies are..... Ogkushman got the Faceoff out of a pound of Faceoff. S1

Here's what Ogkushman had to say about your SFV: "the sfv...one of the more beat up old cuts around..lol" "the poison og clowns the sfv hands down."Ogkushman


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 6, 2012)

Enough... this conversation is done...


Nightmarecreature said:


> The source of being banned off ICmag along with Ogkushman.
> 
> REZ if you want me to delete everything in this thread just say so and its done!....~ogr
> 
> ...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Anyone know if 4 probablyCorners has heavy enough yields to snap branches?


Probably. Going to have to talk shit or start some seed genetic drama to illicit. A response from aredankness. To rtespond


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 6, 2012)

I am going to assume it wont unless someone says otherwise. That is the impression I had prior to asking but figured if it potentially would be an issue someone with experience would say something and not be evil. Reason I even ask is because I am going to be extremely tight on cash until my harvest in April and I am avoiding any additional expenses such as extra support suitable for my layout.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 6, 2012)

Too broke to spend $3 on fishing line or string to tie plants up? Come on man. Ask some questions when it's time. You're still not growing this strain yet. Wait til you get to these problems. Your questions don't always get answered because they are all hypothetical and there are so many variables. Does this plant need support? Well yeah if you grow it to be a 7 ft tree, if you flower out a bunch real small probably not. But that is the same with almost every strain? See what I'm getting at? No one can answer your questions because they aren't specific, and they aren't specific cause they are all hypothetical cause this is a non existent grow as of now.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

So is the lpb. Mold n mildew. Resistant. Suitable to Mich. Outdoor?


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 6, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I am going to assume it wont unless someone says otherwise. That is the impression I had prior to asking but figured if it potentially would be an issue someone with experience would say something and not be evil. Reason I even ask is because I am going to be extremely tight on cash until my harvest in April and I am avoiding any additional expenses such as extra support suitable for my layout.


Always good to ask questions and be prepared. Most people don't do that, hence why civilization is falling apart!! I'd rather be prepared, than running around trying to get the things needed to solve the problem. Doesn't always work that way. Better to have and not need than to need and not have!!! Peace


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> So is the lpb. Mold n mildew. Resistant. Suitable to Mich. Outdoor?


Sorry I have not grown it. It is a large yielder however, so I would say it would be more prone to mold outdoors.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 7, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Sorry I have not grown it. It is a large yielder however, so I would say it would be more prone to mold outdoors.


I was thinking the exact same thing Corso. I was worried about mold inside, cuz the buds are huge.


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 7, 2012)

My Ox with mutant genes from st. mountain,  glad you guys are around i'm not sure i would have tossed this little one but i might have neglected it had i not been told that this lil oddball could be something special. it will be transplanted into larger container tonight.


my normal ox is about a week behind its freaky kin



and my two pineapple hash plants are doing well but i bumped the light up a good bit to try and get some stretch on them they are growing side branches at the soil level


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 7, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Too broke to spend $3 on fishing line or string to tie plants up? Come on man. Ask some questions when it's time. You're still not growing this strain yet. Wait til you get to these problems. Your questions don't always get answered because they are all hypothetical and there are so many variables. Does this plant need support? Well yeah if you grow it to be a 7 ft tree, if you flower out a bunch real small probably not. But that is the same with almost every strain? See what I'm getting at? No one can answer your questions because they aren't specific, and they aren't specific cause they are all hypothetical cause this is a non existent grow as of now.


There will be plants that will be rotated, fishing line is not going to cut it. Going to need individual cages that I will probably custom build. Altho I am planning on using the fishing line in the meantime as a fail safe so the entire plant does not fall over somehow. Not going to help if branches get so heavy they snap which from the pics ive seen doesnt seem to be the case with 4 Corners. Also, I am back seat growing the strain, which by Christmas I will be doing everything first hand. Taking cuts from the moms by Jan 1st.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 7, 2012)

I've made wire cages, they work great. Then a bunch a bunch of the small zip ties and use them, very quick, easy, and effective.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

Shit looks fire. But there's no chance in hell I'd pay seedbank prices


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Shit looks fire. But there's no chance in hell I'd pay seedbank prices


It's not paying, it's investing. When you look at it differently you will treat it differently.


----------



## Chemfrog (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Shit looks fire. But there's no chance in hell I'd pay seedbank prices



Mate i would buy sum seeds select a pheno and sell a few clones to cover the proce of seeds Its a win win all the way hommie, like matey said its a investment


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 7, 2012)

If I can't make that lil bit-o-coin back before tha first flower I would not either.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 7, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I've made wire cages, they work great. Then a bunch a bunch of the small zip ties and use them, very quick, easy, and effective.


Gonna try to see if I can pull enough money together soon after my plants start flowering to put cages on the plants receiving 1000W light from multiple angles since those are probably the only ones potentially at risk for having branches heavy enough to snap. Still have other things of higher priority to cover that the cost is still being determined, but I might say fuck it and get like a 2K loan to cover the remainder; and not have to eat ramen noodle hook-ups every day and have money for bud.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

I treat cancer patients out of pocket. I don't make "coin"cause I don't care for "coin" I care for patients.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I treat cancer patients out of pocket. I don't make "coin"cause I don't care for "coin" I care for patients.


Well first post was a complaint about seedbank prices. Second about not caring about 'coin' followed up by your good works.

Maybe u should research what homelessbeans is before you go much farther?

Rare Danknes very good meds for cancer patients. Since RD is a survivor many strains were used in his treatment.


Hav a nice day


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

I have no doubt to the genetics. I simply stated I wouldn't pay seedbank prices. I've never payed a cent for genetics tho. And refuse to let any I know spend any as well. I don't care about MAKING coin. I grow for others out of pocket therefore I don't have the money to pay inflated prices and rediculous shipping in hopes of the package arriving when I can wait a month and get it for free. That's great you give away beans but that has nothing to do with anything I said in my op. I wont bother to keep arguing preference. Seedbanks are scams /.02


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I have no doubt to the genetics. I simply stated I wouldn't pay seedbank prices. I've never payed a cent for genetics tho. And refuse to let any I know spend any as well. I don't care about MAKING coin. I grow for others out of pocket therefore I don't have the money to pay inflated prices and rediculous shipping in hopes of the package arriving when I can wait a month and get it for free. That's great you give away beans but that has nothing to do with anything I said in my op. I wont bother to keep arguing preference. Seedbanks are scams /.02


I'm thinking he missed the point. But really can't bring myself to care. Anyone??


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I have no doubt to the genetics. I simply stated I wouldn't pay seedbank prices. I've never payed a cent for genetics tho. And refuse to let any I know spend any as well. I don't care about MAKING coin. I grow for others out of pocket therefore I don't have the money to pay inflated prices and rediculous shipping in hopes of the package arriving when I can wait a month and get it for free. That's great you give away beans but that has nothing to do with anything I said in my op. I wont bother to keep arguing preference. Seedbanks are scams /.02


I am glad you explained that further, specifying seedbank enough for me to catch it the second time. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 7, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I'm thinking he missed the point. But really can't bring myself to care. Anyone??


Like most internet disagreements, you guys are both right. Just talking about different shit. lol.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 7, 2012)

I tried the charity thing, didnt work out.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Shit looks fire. But there's no chance in hell I'd pay seedbank prices


When you buy seeds you are not buying seeds, you are buying the genetics! That's how i look at it. Which like Gladstone said is an investment. When you pop seeds you are playing the lotto. You could pop a gem that is better than what everyone else has. Before seedbanks bag seed is where the gems were found, just like the Chemdawg story. 

Hell, when I need some cash I have sold clones for $200 a piece. They weren't buying the clone, they were buying really good genetics.

The Seed Depot rocks! I can't say enough good things. I get my beans in 7 days, with The Atittude it takes them assholes 25 days to get my beans to me and if your beans are crushed, tough luck.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 7, 2012)

I just wanted to get this Faceoff Og dilemma straightened out. We were both right and wrong. After talking to several people and reading up on icmag. Ogkushman was Snoops doggs grower at that time. Around 1997. The Cdub Faceoff cut is the original Faceoff from the late 90's. Here's all the proof I need.


"Face off came from seed OGKushman found in a bag of OG in the late 90s. The seed was cracked by docta in 2006/2007. So it's not that old. There is *another* Faceoff that *came *from a kid named *Cdub *also." MOONSHINE
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242377&page=10

The Original Faceoff cut is an S1 from bag seed. So yes your Faceoff OG is an S2. I was wrong about,where it originally came from but I was right about everything else. I did not know Ogkushman was Snoop Doggs grower at that time.
"
on that note snoop lil homie bad azz used to buy lbs of the "face off og" for 8500 from ME. THE FACE OFF BEING AN AWESOME PHENO OF OG THAT ISNT SEEN ANYMORE." Ogkushman"
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=88226&page=9

I was not trying to cause trouble and if I did, I am sorry. People buying your seeds should know exactly what they are buying, an S2 of Faceoff og is not Faceoff it's an S2 and call it anything else. On a note this makes your other strains questionable.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 7, 2012)

What other strains are in question as this "faceoff cut" you got it figured out. All the other ones seem to be the legit cuts.. Am I missing something?

Either way the smoke is good an fits the description so?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 7, 2012)

The RD Faceoff is NOT Faceoff ,it's bag seed from the original Faceoff og. That would make it an S2 because the original Faceoff is an S1. Faceoff is a clone only strain and crossing it or selfing it makes it aything else but Faceoff. You could call it anything but Faceoff. 
Arnold Schwarzenegger had a son, that doesn't make his son Arnold Schwarzenegger, get my point. This cut is VERY special to me and is probably the second best strain I have smoked in my life and I have smoked hundreds. It sold for $500 an ounce in the late 90's, that should tell anyone how good it is. Any dispensary that even sells the buds from this cut, well it's gone in hours not days. This cut is clone ONLY and anything else is just a molestation of it and that pisses me off.

If it's not the original Faceoff and RD didn't state so on the seed description, then to me that is misleading people. Do you want to buy Triangle cut S2's? I know I don't, that was an example by the way. Just like freshdeath stated, people want genetics closest to the actual mother, if you don't have the original mother then you should not use it or call it something else. This is as bad as the dispensaries selling mislabed clones. I'm not dogging RD, I'm being truthful. RD has good stuff and I'm sure the Doc's is great, I have heard great things about the Scott's og.

Also Cdub kept screenshots when he released Faceoff og on budtrader, he has the proof. Many people tried to say the Faceoff cut was their own.
All the proof I need is right here " The seed was cracked by docta in 2006/2007. So it's not that old. There is *another* Faceoff that *came *from a kid named *Cdub *also." MOONSHINE
Cdub had the cut before 2006/2007. 

There is no enough, this needed to be addressed. Why is it when breeders have a problem it's swept under the rug?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 7, 2012)

Nightmarecreature.. I tried to be polite, i tried to be nice.. BUT ENOUGH!!!!! JFC... If you know the people personally great..
I know OG KUSHMAN, I know Docta and Cdub has talked to Moonshine at the show... All the people that were actually involved know the story.. It's not that complicated. 

MOONSHINE POSTED THIS ON IC
"Face off came from seed OGKushman found in a bag of OG in the late 90s. The seed was cracked by docta in 2006/2007. So it's not that old. There is another Faceoff that came from a kid named Cdub also. "

THen the Docta posted 
"Correct" 

THe MOM we used and the MOM the Dr still uses is FACE-OFF OG...

No one is sweeping anything under the rug. 

I think you feel slighted about your "clone" only face-off.. If you like it, that is all that matters.
I also think your the type of person that needs to feel important or you know this and that.. . It's not a good trait.
I am done with this conversation. I ask that you be to.

If you have something positive about the positive to the thread please share.. if you are here to just stir up shit to feel important, please just go away.




Nightmarecreature said:


> The RD Faceoff is NOT Faceoff ,it's bag seed from the original Faceoff og. That would make it an S2 because the original Faceoff is an S1. Faceoff is a clone only strain and crossing it or selfing it makes it aything else but Faceoff. You could call it anything but Faceoff.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger had a son, that doesn't make his son Arnold Schwarzenegger, get my point. This cut is VERY special to me and is probably the second best strain I have smoked in my life and I have smoked hundreds. It sold for $500 an ounce in the late 90's, that should tell anyone how good it is. Any dispensary that even sells the buds from this cut, well it's gone in hours not days. This cut is clone ONLY and anything else is just a molestation of it and that pisses me off.
> 
> If it's not the original Faceoff and RD didn't state so on the seed description, then to me that is misleading people. Do you want to buy Triangle cut S2's? I know I don't, that was an example by the way. Just like freshdeath stated, people want genetics closest to the actual mother, if you don't have the original mother then you should not use it or call it something else. This is as bad as the dispensaries selling mislabed clones. I'm not dogging RD, I'm being truthful. RD has good stuff and I'm sure the Doc's is great, I have heard great things about the Scott's og.
> ...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll drop it and not post about it again, as long as what I posted is not erased. I said what I needed to say, all things forward now. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 7, 2012)

For all those that are coming to the LA High Times Cup... what would be on your wish list???


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

i think RD, and bean makers in general, have a right to make $.

seed banks too.

im ABSOLUTELY not gonna give support to $100 packs of gear... but still super stoked to have options & choices.

if you dont like, dont buy.


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 8, 2012)

will leeroy be available at the LA cup or thru the seedbanks soon? heard Moonshine talking about it and it sounds like a winner, of course all RD's gear sounds good to me


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

when i want something & its pricey ... i save and grab.
buy at the right time & can get some good freebies too.

or i trade ...or get gifted a few.

should see these firestarters. my bodhi keeper. my e$ko gear. phat !
^ all gifty

afghan ghost i want , i'll get it.
one way.

or another


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, lets' talk "curing". What is your average CURE time?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

depends on RH and amount of air eexchange and temps .. but i go 7 days on the vine, 2 days cut from vine , then trimmed completely then air out till ready to jar


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> depends on RH and amount of air eexchange and temps .. but i go 7 days on the vine, 2 days cut from vine , then trimmed completely then air out till ready to jar


Nice guidelines. Mind if I quote ya to some of my clients?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 9, 2012)

5-7 on line. Trim when buds don't crush under there own weight. Jar. Pop open when needed for next few weeks to month. When stem snaps but but still feels a little moist is perfect. I like mine best at about 6-12 weeks. Most of it that I'm not smoking myself is gone at about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 9, 2012)

I try to keep room conditions at 65 to 75F and humidity at 45 to 55% in a dark room.

After hanging for about 7 days which the stems should now snap, I cut the buds off the stem and cure in airtight containers. I open the containers for a few minutes every few hours. For perfect curing I use a Caliber III hygrometer. 


66+% RH - the product was put into containers too early.


60-65% RH - the stems snap, the product feels a bit sticky, and it is curing.


55-60% RH - curing.


55% or less RH - good to go.


----------



## SmokingTree (Dec 9, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Do your research man. Knowing the person who found seeds in a lb of weed and those became the chem line, doesn't mean he's an authority on OG kush. Think what you want about me, I have nothing to prove to you. All swerve did first was put og kush in seed form. Bring og to the masses, okay, I get it, he didn't create or source the OGs though. Plus he adds the OG name to garbage strains like deadhead OG "chem '91 x sfv bx3" lol. Yeah real og.


You need to do your research dude. Nothing you said added up to any proof or facts of any sort. Sorry dude.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 9, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> You need to do your research dude. Nothing you said added up to any proof or facts of any sort. Sorry dude.


This coming from the guy with a picture of beaster nug in his profile....


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 9, 2012)

Out of a 10 pack of Long's Peak Blue I got a keeper. I culled two females and kept four. I have one AWESOME pheno. Three of them really don't smell like much, but one of them reeks of blueberrys. This thing STINKS! I cut a hole in my room and ran the exhaust into my garage. At week two I had to unpack my CAN-50. The smell was so strong, you could smell it from the street. The Long's Peak Blue smell rivals that of any blueberry I have smelled before. I can't wait to see how it smokes because right now I like it better than the DJ short.

I have a question about the LPB. If it's an Indica, why does it have such a long flowering time? I talked to someone last week that has the Old Blue and they said it's Sativa dominate, is that true?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 9, 2012)

SmokingTree said:


> You need to do your research dude. Nothing you said added up to any proof or facts of any sort. Sorry dude.


Haha.. Right... If that's how you want to interpret what went down here...


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 9, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Out of a 10 pack of Long's Peak Blue I got a keeper. I culled two females and kept four. I have one AWESOME pheno. Three of them really don't smell like much, but one of them reeks of blueberrys. This thing STINKS! I cut a hole in my room and ran the exhaust into my garage. At week two I had to unpack my CAN-50. The smell was so strong, you could smell it from the street. The Long's Peak Blue smell rivals that of any blueberry I have smelled before. I can't wait to see how it smokes because right now I like it better than the DJ short.
> 
> I have a question about the LPB. If it's an Indica, why does it have such a long flowering time? I talked to someone last week that has the Old Blue and they said it's Sativa dominate, is that true?


it is not an indica. It is not sold at indica prices. It is technically not in the sativa line either. It falls into the RD#1 cross category.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 10, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> it is not an indica. It is not sold at indica prices. It is technically not in the sativa line either. It falls into the RD#1 cross category.


Indicas sell for different prices in MI?

In Cali, Sativas,hybrids and Indicas have the same price. The price depends on the smell, flavor,smoothness and potency. Top shelf is usually all about potency here, if its really strong, it's top shelf and it does not matter if it's Indica, Sativa or a hybrid. Top shelf averages $20 a gram and $50-55 an 8th. I have seen strains tested at 28%THC that Sell for $60 an 8th. How does it work out in MI?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm talking about the seed packs. The indica seeds are $20 cheaper than the OG or sativa lines.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have seen strains tested at 28%THC that Sell for $60 an 8th. How does it work out in MI?


lmao. It doesn't.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Out of a 10 pack of Long's Peak Blue I got a keeper. I culled two females and kept four. I have one AWESOME pheno. Three of them really don't smell like much, but one of them reeks of blueberrys. This thing STINKS! I cut a hole in my room and ran the exhaust into my garage. At week two I had to unpack my CAN-50. The smell was so strong, you could smell it from the street. The Long's Peak Blue smell rivals that of any blueberry I have smelled before. I can't wait to see how it smokes because right now I like it better than the DJ short.
> 
> I have a question about the LPB. If it's an Indica, why does it have such a long flowering time? I talked to someone last week that has the Old Blue and they said it's Sativa dominate, is that true?


That's what I have been saying. I still have 7 seeds left. I only popped a few and had a female and she is bad to the bone. 
LPB is sold out cuz it is so fucking good.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2012)

Got that one from you plus a pack to start. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 10, 2012)

DJ Short Bluberry is a S dom... The OLD BLUE is Indica dom. afghani strain that pre-dates the DJ Short line. RD uses OLD BLUE. 



Nightmarecreature said:


> Out of a 10 pack of Long's Peak Blue I got a keeper. I culled two females and kept four. I have one AWESOME pheno. Three of them really don't smell like much, but one of them reeks of blueberrys. This thing STINKS! I cut a hole in my room and ran the exhaust into my garage. At week two I had to unpack my CAN-50. The smell was so strong, you could smell it from the street. The Long's Peak Blue smell rivals that of any blueberry I have smelled before. I can't wait to see how it smokes because right now I like it better than the DJ short.
> 
> I have a question about the LPB. If it's an Indica, why does it have such a long flowering time? I talked to someone last week that has the Old Blue and they said it's Sativa dominate, is that true?


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> DJ Short Bluberry is a S dom... The OLD BLUE is Indica dom. afghani strain that pre-dates the DJ Short line. RD uses OLD BLUE.


DJ Short blueberry is 80/20 I/S, DJ Short True Blueberry 50/50 I/S......


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe she was referring to strains no longer commercially available. DJ shorts list changes every few years. I've seen his stuff evolve over the last 12 years or so. Many people have way older cuts.


dat130ysmurf said:


> DJ Short blueberry is 80/20 I/S, DJ Short True Blueberry 50/50 I/S......


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I believe she was referring to strains no longer commercially available. DJ shorts list changes every few years. I've seen his stuff evolve over the last 12 years or so. Many people have way older cuts.


I'm not sayin there's not older cuts that are better than DJS, nor am I sayin u can't get a S dom pheno from blueberry, just sayin it's always been portrayed as 80% Indica 20% Sativa, and the True Blueberry is portrayed as 50/50.....


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

Bigtaco is talking about DJ's blueberry evolving over time. I believe 10-15 years ago the parents he was using were both sativa dominant. I know for a fact dj lost his sativa blueberry dad and has no pollen stored of it, so that is most likely why blueberry is now an 80% indica. Cause he had to use his indica male instead. My blueberry cut grows sativa and smokes indica. Moonshine's cut that he found from DJ's seeds is very similar to mine, but his is a bit sweeter and smokes and grows like a sativa.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Bigtaco is talking about DJ's blueberry evolving over time. I believe 10-15 years ago the parents he was using were both sativa dominant. I know for a fact dj lost his sativa blueberry dad and has no pollen stored of it, so that is most likely why blueberry is now an 80% indica. Cause he had to use his indica male instead. My blueberry cut grows sativa and smokes indica. Moonshine's cut that he found from DJ's seeds is very similar to mine, but his is a bit sweeter and smokes and grows like a sativa.


Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up, had me a bit confused...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 10, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> That's what I have been saying. I still have 7 seeds left. I only popped a few and had a female and she is bad to the bone.
> LPB is sold out cuz it is so fucking good.


Yes, you are right! That one pheno I have is kill! How many Blueberry phenos did you get?


Here's Pics of the nugs from the mom. These are NOT my pictures, they were sent to me by a Rollitup member.
OLD BLUE


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

For some ridiculous reason mrs. Rd was banned for SPAM!?!?

if this is about the promo on seed depot then why isn't swerve banned? He has a whole thread called "who wants a sick promo?"


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2012)

fucking lame....


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

To whomever it was that banned mrs. rare dankness over the TSD promo post: know that your actions were very unprofessional and a warning pm and a deleted post would have been sufficient...... Actions such as those do nothing positive for RUI.....


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

RD#1 said:


> YEP.... It the Mrs. They got mad for putting up a promo and not advertizing with them, but no notice, no please take it down, no hey will you put a ad in with us..
> So, Shoot them a message guys.. Really a "hey, that's a no-no.. would have been a better business thing to do.
> 
> So if you want to find me I'll be at the other forums.
> It's been fun.



No doubt they at least deleted my post about purple swish seeds and told me buying/selling/trading is against the rules...... they could have at least done the same for someone that will bring traffic to the site........


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

Who knew there were even mods at RiU? Seems like the most retarded shit stays posted, no one gets banned for trolling, you can talk about blatantly illegal things like buying drugs through TOR based sites, but don't you dare try to give the members a good deal or a chance for something free, that gets you banned... This site seems like its run by children for children.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Who knew there were even mods at RiU? Seems like the most retarded shit stays posted, no one gets banned for trolling, you can talk about blatantly illegal things like buying drugs through TOR based sites, but don't you dare try to give the members a good deal or a chance for something free, that gets you banned... This site seems like its run by children for children.


See how long I've been a member and how few posts I've made?........ Several of my posts have been deleted, so I don't post much because of that and fear of getting banned for posting something the mods don't like


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

Well since I've been a member I've seen the most retarded shit here and it never gets deleted and people don't get banned. I think a mod has a hardon for you or something...


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

She was a spammer with a crap attitude IMO. Good riddance. Good weed doesn't mean good people. Bad people doesn't mean bad weed. I'd still run their gear if it were given to me but I wont support them or any breeder financially


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> She was a spammer with a crap attitude IMO. Good riddance. Good weed doesn't mean good people. Bad people doesn't mean bad weed. I'd still run their gear if it were given to me but I wont support them or any breeder financially


I've seen more spam and worse attitude from breeders that are still around here and posting that have never been banned.......so regardless of your opinion the admin that banned her knows that they were unprofessional about the situation and that it deserved a pm and a deleted post far before anyone should have been banned......


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry if u don't like my opinion. But I'm not the only one whom bares it. I was as respectful.as I can be about it. If that upsets u get over it.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Sorry if u don't like my opinion. But I'm not the only one whom bares it. I was as respectful.as I can be about it. If that upsets u get over it.


your opinion don't upset me, everyone is entitled to their own opinion....... the fact that some admin wanted to be an asshole is what upsets me...... some one could use a lesson from uncle ben...... with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

dat130ysmurf said:


> some admin wanted to be an asshole....


U must be new here lol. They mean well but they can definetly be assholes. But that's not gonna change the fact that she promoted herself and didn't follow the porper procedure in doing so. As minuscule as it may seem.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> U must be new here lol. They mean well but they can definetly be assholes. But that's not gonna change the fact that she promoted herself and didn't follow the porper procedure in doing so. As minuscule as it may seem.


Far from new bud, look at my join date, read the few posts I've made, one of the most recent states that I've been around for a while and have had several posts deleted, hence why I rarely post......


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarcasm buddy (as in they're always assholes). Awfully Moody little group. Reminds me of someone that used to frequent this page. Smoke a j people


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Sarcasm buddy. Awfully Moody little group. Reminds me of someone that used to frequent this page. Smoke a j people


People tend to get moody when friends get banned for doing something once that others do regularly and don't get banned.... as far as smoke a j..... bout to twist 2...OG and Blue Dream...


----------



## sonofdust (Dec 10, 2012)

rare d mi said:


> for some ridiculous reason mrs. Rd was banned for spam!?!?
> 
> If this is about the promo on seed depot then why isn't swerve banned? He has a whole thread called "who wants a sick promo?"


that fucken sucks !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

So report the others doing it. Bitching about it is just likely to annoy one of em to the point of giving u the same treatment as her. Anyway. I'm out. Follow through wig ur two joint plan and relax some. Send a few mature messages to the right people and wait a week or so let shit blow.over and I'm sure shell be back.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Mature messages to immature people yield no results, so it would more than likely be pointless, just like banning someone without notice, and then unbanning them....... pointless.....


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

So delete the link out of the post, and give her a warning. Don't ban someone here to help your members without notice.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

stak said:


> It's because she posted a link to the forum. Had she not posted the link Potroast probably wouldn't have gotten so butthurt about the promo advertisement.
> 
> Swerve may have started a thread talking about a sick promo with the attitude but he neither posted a link to the attitude nor did he post a link to another forum and tell RIU members to head over there for more info.


I understand some rules were broken, but even the POLICE give warnings, so butthurt or not, a pm with an explanation of a deleted post would have been WAY MORE APPROPRIATE & PROFESSIONAL!


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

If its pointless why you wasting tine even talking about it? Talk to someone that can help or move on. Festering is just pointless.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

dat130ysmurf said:


> I understand some rules were broken, but even the POLICE give warnings, so butthurt or not, a pm with an explanation of a deleted post would have been WAY MORE APPROPRIATE & PROFESSIONAL!


We get that. But it doesn't help or change a thing.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> If its pointless why you wasting tine even talking about it? Talk to someone that can help or move on. Festering is just pointless.


I said sending a mature message to immature people is pointless.....hence why I haven't sent a mature message to the admins......it seems that making immature posts might get the point across to immature people.........


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought you were going away sensisensai


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes please go away, go away and sit in a dark corner and converse with yourself, maybe you can make sense of yourself............


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol. Ill pass. I kinda like it in here. Plenty to laugh about. I love that neither of u can handle genuine honesty without reacting in a hostile manner. It speaks a lot towards your character. and then proceed to expect us to trust your judgement of another of your group and write a message to someone to try and get her back on here. Laughable is an understatement. There's massive amounts of irony in your posts. I enjoy reading it.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Lol. Ill pass. I kinda like it in here. Plenty to laugh about. I love that not one of u can handle genuine honesty without reacting in a hostile manner. It speaks a lot towards your character. and then proceed to expect us to trust your judgement of another of your group and write a message to someone to try and get her back on here. Laughable is an understatement. There's massive amounts of irony in your posts. I enjoy reading it.


Members being banned without warning speaks a lot towards admin's character.... you liking to stir the $#!t pot speaks a lot towards your character....


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Lol. Ill pass. I kinda like it in here. Plenty to laugh about. I love that not one of u can handle genuine honesty without reacting in a hostile manner. It speaks a lot towards your character. and then proceed to expect us to trust your judgement of another of your group and write a message to someone to try and get her back on here. Laughable is an understatement. There's massive amounts of irony in your posts. I enjoy reading it.


Where did I act hostile to genuine honesty?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

Just walking in the door. Really sucks admin wants to go east coast - west coast with Rare Dankness. 
I hope this clears up. 

To sensi-no sense. lmao. You are a fucking idiot. 
When several people call you a fucking idiot, you should go back and reread what you posted. Here's your cue.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice polite pm sent, pleading with Admin.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

What I posted? I said she was a spammer with a crap attitude. Many of the mods are assholes but it doesn't change the fact. then told them to stop bitching about it and address admin maybe they'd see results. Way to raise the maturity level with misguided insults. Awesome to see. I've yet to say anything offpoint or untrue.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

You must be new here to someone with a 2008 date is offpoint, untrue, and fucking stupid to anyone new or old to this thread. 
Calling Mrs RD a spammer with a crap attitude, makes you just a fucking idiot to those that are older to the thread. 

There is the point. But I have had a long day, and we can get all kinds of 6th grade up in this bitch if you want.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarcasm. "Fucking idiot"
Truth "fucking idiot"
She didn't follow the rules for advertising she got banned. Am I the only one who reads shit before agreeing to it. As stupid as it may seem.. that's the fact. She fucked up she got popped. Bitching about it to us wont do half as much good as reporting others who do it and emailing admin.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Now let see some rd genetics bud porn or stfu. That's what the threads for


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 10, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Nice polite pm sent, pleading with Admin.


The moderators of this forum are: hellraizer30, racerboy71, tryingtogrow89 & potroast

One of these individuals likely gave the ban and would be the best group to kindly address here ...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> What I posted? I said she was a spammer with a crap attitude. Many of the mods are assholes but it doesn't change the fact. then told them to stop bitching about it and address admin maybe they'd see results. Way to raise the maturity level with misguided insults. Awesome to see. I've yet to say anything offpoint or untrue.


Besides the point you made a general statement that everyone in here acts hostile to honesty which is fuckin stupid; you also have the intelligence of a 3 year old to believe in teleportation. So how bout you go teleport yourself out of this thread because you have no idea WTF you are talking about.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Teleportation wtf are u talking about? I was referencing rd and smurf not yourself. I laugh at the thought of anyone I've never met judging my intellect via internet. You know nothing of me.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Teleportation wtf are u talking about? I was referencing the few I was speaking with not yourself. I laugh at the thought of anyone I've never met judging my intellect via internet. You know nothing of me.


Your history on this forum speaks for itself. Also, I chill in this thread so when you state everyone in this thread acts hostile to honesty you include me in that statement. So if your statements are always true, show an example of honesty where I have acted hostile. Otherwise you are full of shit, just trying to start shit, which everyone can clearly see except you.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Now let see some rd genetics bud porn or stfu. That's what the threads for


No.So let me get this straight? I post that RD gear is dropping for sensidouche. Mrs tries to help. Gets banned. Now Sensi who has loudly proclaimed that he would never buy seeds from RD or TSD wants pics and test grows??? Yeah right!! Damn glad I had your number early sensi. Anyone wonder if mrs rd's post was reported by a member???


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Edited for your liking ma'am


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Really? Re- read buddy. I wouldn't buy them. I wouldn't ever buy genetics. I never have and never will. I have no need to. I'm always interested in good bud. I never once insulted their product. Quite the contrary actually. So yes. I am interested in seeing it... its why I initially clicked on this thread...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2012)

Dude, you deserve mites!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> The moderators of this forum are: hellraizer30, racerboy71, tryingtogrow89 & potroast
> 
> One of these individuals likely gave the ban and would be the best group to kindly address here ...


I am familiar with hellraizer30 & racerboy71, they are cool fucking cats in my book. I am not familiar with tryingtogrow89. Potroast is one of the main moderators, correct?


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 10, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Dude, you deserve mites!


Never had a problem with em. I keep a healthy clean well maintained garden tho.


----------



## sniffer (Dec 10, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> She was a spammer with a crap attitude IMO. Good riddance. Good weed doesn't mean good people. Bad people doesn't mean bad weed. I'd still run their gear if it were given to me but I wont support them or any breeder financially


another 14 year old , , i thought they checked your age on here


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 10, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I am familiar with hellraizer30 & racerboy71, they are cool fucking cats in my book. I am not familiar with tryingtogrow89. Potroast is one of the main moderators, correct?


Yes, I do believe that to be true.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmm.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> The moderators of this forum are: hellraizer30, racerboy71, tryingtogrow89 & potroast
> 
> One of these individuals likely gave the ban and would be the best group to kindly address here ...


The only one in this list with those powers are potroast

as i just logged in to hear of this i no nothing more
than you as to why somebody was banned


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 11, 2012)

We know why. And we know who was kind enough to point out the infraction to potroast. A snitch is a snitch is a snitch.

RUI loses


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 11, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> We know why. And we know who was kind enough to point out the infraction to potroast. A snitch is a snitch is a snitch.
> 
> RUI loses


Why and who? Did someone snitch on the snitch?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 11, 2012)

sensae dickhead would be my guess! Go start your own website you piece!


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> We know why. And we know who was kind enough to point out the infraction to potroast. A snitch is a snitch is a snitch.
> 
> RUI loses


Lol. I'd have no problem admitting I did it if I did believe that. I'd be laughing a lot harder


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

Awww thank you.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 11, 2012)

And once again he misses the point. Or points

1) The listed above would hav been very helpful with what is in your sig. But they are just words to you. While RD,TSD et el actually do something on a global scale.

2) CRACK ho

Sorry about your mom. It explains alot about you


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> And once again he misses the point. Or points
> 
> 1) The listed above would hav been very helpful with what is in your sig. But they are just word to you. While RD,TSD et el actually do something on a global scale.
> 
> ...


 crack? That's offensive.. maybe u grew up on welfare but we could afford coke. 
U seem to think that juvenile jabs like yo momma jokes will effect me in the least bit.. ur merely giving me something to do. I'm on two months downtime I literally have nothing better to do at this moment. Getting paid for this makes it that much more enjoyable


----------



## ataxia (Dec 11, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> She was a spammer with a crap attitude IMO. Good riddance. Good weed doesn't mean good people. Bad people doesn't mean bad weed. I'd still run their gear if it were given to me but I wont support them or any breeder financially


Now here is the type of guy who would support matt riot ...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

You should all be banned for the way you are acting. This whole reaction seems very reminiscent of Kevins doggy's nuts thread


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 11, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> crack? That's offensive.. maybe u grew up on welfare but we could afford coke.
> U seem to think that juvenile jabs like yo momma jokes will effect me in the least bit.. ur merely giving me something to do. I'm on two months downtime I literally have nothing better to do at this moment. Getting paid for this makes it that much more enjoyable


 Very sad,you try and come off as mature,but you keep on poking but yet you like to call everyone out.We get it,you like to seem above all of this but clearly you are not.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not above anything. I don't try and come off as anything if I were trying to come off as mature.I would have let it be after the second post. This is just something to do at this point. Keep coming back hoping to see if the threads back on topic yet. But it doesn't seem that's gonna happen.

She should be back on in no time we all agree she shouldn't have been banned at least without warning. That's been established. Maybe it was dick of me to state my personal opinion unwarranted but welcome to the internet. Ill leave ya be now but it'd be nice to see the thread get back to budporn


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 11, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I'm not above anything. I don't try and come off as anything if I were trying to come off as mature.I would have let it be after the second post. This is just something to do at this point. Keep coming back hoping to see if the threads back on topic yet. But it doesn't seem that's gonna happen.
> 
> She should be back on in no time we all agree she shouldn't have been banned at least without warning. That's been established. Maybe it was dick of me to state my personal opinion unwarranted but welcome to the internet. Ill leave ya be now but it'd be nice to see the thread get back to budporn


Mature would be the guy that walks away from a problematic situation rather than adding fuel to the fire. Anyways, I thought you had already proved to yourself that you are a piece of shit.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

I laugh at the notion of you being in any position to judge anybody. And I could care less what you think of me. Those who matter know who I am.. I sleep very well at night.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Mature would be the guy that walks away from a problematic situation rather than adding fuel to the fire.


 ironic. I recall making a general factual statement. I wasn't the one talking shit initially. I admitted my guilt in continuing it. Nothing personal just for the sake of amusement. I wasn't the one unable to handle an opinion. I wasn't in here making personal insults towards ones opinion. With the exception of mocking the "fucking idiot" remark.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 11, 2012)

Go ahead and ban me if you want RIU. I have always been vocal about my feelings on how this site is run... And now for a response from mrs. RD. she emailed me and asked that I post this...



> Hoping this doesn't get deleted for "Spam"
> 
> To All:
> 
> ...


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't disagree with 99% of that. Perhaps Ive misread many post but you've always come off with a crappy attitude in my eyes. Hell idk a bit pessimistic so I wouldn't be shocked. However I've also said ur shit looks fire. There's no doubt u know ur shit and are a valuable source of knowledge. Many people can and surely have benefited from your presence. I made my case to have u back on here as well. Just cause I don't like ur attitude. That's doesn't and shouldn't mean shit to you. Its the internet for one.. and for two its blatantly obvious many don't like mine either. Like I said its just an opinion sorry if they don't agree with it. I'd have no problem having you back on and being proven wrong. I can live with looking like an asshole its one of my best traits. I'm plenty happy in my life. Its a sad day when u have to seek respect on the net. I'm more than fine but I appreciate your concern. Things are going well.I was a dick about my approach. My appologies. I still think your shit looks like sure fire and would never say otherwise unless it were directly to u first. I have no doubt you'd take care of business. And.it was wrong of me to judge you based off a few post I possibly took out of context (God knows that happens) . I appologise for my assholishness in stating my opinion about seedbanks. Breeders do a deed to those in need. I just have my own feelings toward them.Anyways ill go back to greeting newbs and trying to help.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm just hopin that all this ruckus is cleared up, the thread gets back on track and Mrs. RD gets unbanned, cuz it was all a bunch of BS from the jump.........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I laugh at the notion of you being in any position to judge anybody. And I could care less what you think of me. Those who matter know who I am.. I sleep very well at night.



How much less?


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 11, 2012)

the silly drama and people "trolling" is why i left this site for a long time i've found many others with far better overall tone and less immature behavior Rare Dankness is the only reason i came back to RIU so if Mrs RD is out i guess i am too.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 11, 2012)

She might have broken the rules, but she should have atleast gotten a warning.....


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 11, 2012)

Still nothin, eh Rollitup? 
Not an explanation, a sorry, a fuck you... anything?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 11, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Still nothin, eh Rollitup?
> Not an explanation, a sorry, a fuck you... anything?


 I believe the "fuck you" is implied.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 11, 2012)

Implied fuck yous are lame. 
Too much room for interpretation. lmao.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 12, 2012)

Now I'm pissed.
Fuck you rollitup, I pmd both you fucks.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 12, 2012)

"Official" explanation from mods as posted by moderator of MI forum stumpjumper. Believe what you want. I take this with a grain of salt. 



> Mrs. Rare Dankness was banned on accident, or during a multiple spammer deletion, unknowingly. She will be unbanned.





> Well hold up now, I've stuck up for you all in this and I am going to stick up for Rolli too.. On top of his full time job he logs in here and if faced with nothing but reported posts. This site has been inundated BIG TIME lately with spam. He doesn't even read shit he just deletes shit and bans the spammer.
> 
> 
> He said he isn't sure how She was banned and that he would've noticed she had a bunch of posts and wouldn't have banned her. That is why he immediately un-banned her. I believe this is true because we are full of spam every day. There is only a couple people that can delete and ban all the spammers and I'm sure it gets very monotonous.
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2012)

Stump is right it was a mass spam delete and somehow she got caught up on it. And i hope rd can followers can
give riu another chance.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 12, 2012)

Can a moderator explain how this can possibly happen? How does the name mrs. Raredankness get put on a spammer list along with unintelligible combination of letters and numbers like most spammers use? And how does a non spammer who hasn't done anything get onto that list? 

Why hasn't anyone with these actual powers said anything? No explanation or apology from anyone with power. The damage has been done RIU. People that loved this site won't look at it the same anymore, and people like me who always thought this site was a joke, have been proven right.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Can a moderator explain how this can possibly happen? How does the name mrs. Raredankness get put on a spammer list along with unintelligible combination of letters and numbers like most spammers use? And how does a non spammer who hasn't done anything get onto that list?
> 
> Why hasn't anyone with these actual powers said anything? No explanation or apology from anyone with power. The damage has been done RIU. People that loved this site won't look at it the same anymore, and people like me who always thought this site was a joke, have been proven right.



Fuck it shit happens....!

this wasnt even my fight even though i was fighting for yah


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't buy it. I pm'd admin, and potroast days ago. Chiceh locked my shit today and said they are aware of what they did. 
This didn't go down a few hours ago, and where is this explanation at? Bullshit. Bull shit.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

Bull shit bull shit bullshit!!! Is this the organic section???

Do not piss down the back of my neck and tell me it is just a warm rain!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like you should all find a new forum then


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like you should all find a new forum then


Aaaahhh ? dude we did. Why do you think we finally got a response???


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck it shit happens....!
> 
> this wasnt even my fight even though i was fighting for yah


 yeah shit happens. Then the cover-up happens. It seems to me as a mod it is your job to clean this type of shit up. For the site. Before it goes this far.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 13, 2012)

Sound BS! At least they see there mistake. When are they gonna approve my account on TSD?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like you should all find a new forum then


You should try growing some time. Since you spend your life on here anyway.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> You should try growing some time. Since you spend your life on here anyway.


I have grown plenty. Present circumstances dictate that i cannot do so right now. As to spending my life here, i spend upto 15 hours a day at work. Nice try though.


----------



## annholeinassarbor (Dec 13, 2012)

Hahhaha we all knew you didn't grow. Gotta love a back seat driver!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like you should all find a new forum then


Your avatar is about to lose some fucking stuffing big mouth.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> You can't grow. roflmao. Nevermind, say ignorant shit to us.
> It sounds like you need to find a new forum. One where people that can't grow hang out.
> 
> We are being trolled by some fuck that can't grow with a carebear avatar. roflmao. Too appropriate rollitup, too fucking picture perfect.
> ...


You sounds like the image of maturity. I think it is the likes of you who RIU could do without. Your repetition of the phrase "can't grow" out of it's context is evidence enough of your trolling. You are a very angry person.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok so I've coffeed up. Burned a bubba hinky. Thought about all of this ssssllllllooooowwwwwllllly.

And still call BS.

Where are the big guns apologizing/explaining. Let's see some documentation. Oopesy's passed on by someone else just falls a little short when you are fuckin with someones $$$$$. 

And look around here. How many breeders are left? Fuckin subtool even ran over to the depot when we spanked him here. Look a the roll of outstanding breeders and growers on other sites. Where would you rather showcase your hard work???

RIU screwed the pooch. So far all I hear is "sorry the dog did not like it"


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 13, 2012)

I hear ya guys. I sure hope Mrs. RD has been addressed personally by RIU. Anyone know if that has been done?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You sounds like the image of maturity. I think it is the likes of you who RIU could do without. Your repetition of the phrase "can't grow" out of it's context is evidence enough of your trolling. You are a very angry person.


I have no care wether you can or can't grow. I'd still laugh while Glad kicks the stuffing out of your ass. 

Yep we are ANGRY. fuckin pissed!!! If you are unable too see why that might be. Then to fuckin bad,


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 13, 2012)

This Koolaid channel is strictly for entertainment .. I find the humor here to be the only thing that brings me here in the first place .. I guess I compare this place to the People of Walmart website lmfao


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a nephew that likes care bears, kid sucks to be around!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

Carebear, come on man. 
Read your response. 
How is it possible for me to say, "You can't grow", out of context, while we are on a grow forum? 
That confuses me. 
If you are mature and happy, then why are you here searching for abuse? 
Thanks for pointing out, that I am upset. 
I like this site and Mrs RD and we have a problem. Instead of trying to read into my posts to see I'm upset,
just fucking read em. I say right in them. I am pissed. THis is bullshit. 
Wow carebear, you are so insightful!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> I hear ya guys. I sure hope Mrs. RD has been addressed personally by RIU. Anyone know if that has been done?


Not to my knowledge. it should be very public,and very thorough!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Carebear, come on man.
> Read your response.
> How is it possible for me to say, "You can't grow", out of context, while we are on a grow forum?
> That confuses me.
> ...


You are angry, more than upset, hence the insults and swearing left right and center. I cannot currently grow because i am between houses, so i should just up and quit this forum in the interim. lol. sound logic. If i am here to looking to get abused, does that mean you are hear looking to abuse?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You are angry, more than upset, hence the insults and swearing left right and center. I cannot currently grow because i am between houses, so i should just up and quit this forum in the interim. lol. sound logic. If i am here to looking to get abused, does that mean you are hear looking to abuse?


I hav been between houses,states,and countries. Still grew.

And some of us are on here just to abuse trolls such as yourself and sensidyne.

We usually don't swear because this thread was started by a lady. Now the fuckstains show up and add insults? 

Here is a little perspective for ya. If Mr RD had started this thread none of this would be an issue. He is a bigboy an can play as rough as needed. Mrs started this with a call for manners and decorum. Two things that are seriously lacking here in members, mods, and management it now seems.




.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2012)

no matter what happend,or what people will say,riu will always be home to them,everyone comes back,or really they never go any place at all.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 13, 2012)

Hhmmmm......


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

genuity said:


> no matter what happend,or what people will say,riu will always be home to them,everyone comes back,or really they never go any place at all.


Lmao. Just cuz rollitup did a pussy thing, does not actually make them pussy. 
You are describing pussy, not rollitup. 
People will come back. It won't be everyone's home though.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Carebear, you are a typical piece of shit troll. You just said WE should find a new forum. Then I found out you don't even grow!
> Add it all up. Re read your shit. Yes I am angry, hence me continuing to insult you and swear.
> I thought it was abundantly clear that a few of us just so happen to be looking to do a little abusing. I mean, since you are volunteering and all.


I have not insulted you once, other than suggest that this whole drama is similar to what happened with kevin, and then suggest you find a new forum given how much hate you have for the people running this forum, and suddenly i start getting called a piece of shit troll. I'm happy knowing where the issue lies here 

I find it very strange that you are annoyed that the admin banned MRD and you considered it out of order yet are 100% happy to violate the rules of the forum and not consider it out of order.

Given that you are not a troll and are actually a nice helpful bloke, please do help me understand how i can get a personal grow on without a place to grow?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

I have not insulted you once, well except for the fact that I said you all should get the fuck out of here. But other than that I have been nice to you guys. lmao. 
Nice job carebear. Way to set the standard in manners. 

Now I haven't googled this, but I may actually be in danger of losing my green card by arguing on a grow forum with a carebear that doesn't even grow. I just can't risk it right now.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have grown plenty. Present circumstances dictate that i cannot do so right now. As to spending my life here, i spend upto 15 hours a day at work. Nice try though.


Where do you work, toke n talk?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Given that you are not a troll and are actually a nice helpful bloke, please do help me understand how i can get a personal grow on without a place to grow?


 Ima Troll...but I'll tell ya couple ways. use your skills to teach someone who has a place. Grow in a cabinet. Grow in a PC case..hell ive see grows in a cardboard shoe box...ya falla?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Ima Troll...but I'll tell ya couple ways. use your skills to teach someone who has a place. Grow in a cabinet. Grow in a PC case..hell ive see grows in a cardboard shoe box...ya falla?


The only friend i have who would be interested in something like that is my gf and she would not be able to do it at her house. I am in the process of wokring out career paths be it continue as a chef where i am, move to london to be a chef, goto university etc, until i work it out i have opted to live with my parents (waits for the insults) as a means of saving money and not having to breach a tenancy contract halfway through. I will not grow in their house out of respect to them. But i guess that is all meaningless, i do not presently grow so i have no right to be on this forum.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The only friend i have who would be interested in something like that is my gf and she would not be able to do it at her house. I am in the process of wokring out career paths be it continue as a chef where i am, move to london to be a chef, goto university etc, until i work it out i have opted to live with my parents (waits for the insults) as a means of saving money and not having to breach a tenancy contract halfway through. I will not grow in their house out of respect to them. But i guess that is all meaningless, i do not presently grow so i have no right to be on this forum.


My POINT was more to 'there is always a way'... if one ingredient is missing...any one...would you not find some way to continue?? 

your list of why you can't? would change with one why the hell can't I? I know how Glad, Mrs RD and some others would answer.......


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

I understand your point, but i can take it or leave it, cannabis that is. I'm quite happy to wait a further 3 months before i start growing again. This whole conversation is rather irrelevant, in that i know my needs and options, but was brought up by gladstoned who for some reason thought that he could use that as an arguing pint again me as if the notion of me not growing was grounds for me not being here was valid. I will start growing again when the time is right but it has no bearing over my presence on the forum.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

So you are broke. You have no where to live. You don't have a job. And you are here fucking with us. roflmao. 
Get better friends. Just for starters, cuz I am helpful like that. Lose the fucking carebear. WTF is wrong with you? 
Then go get a new girlfriend. One that wouldn't screw a dude with a carebear avatar. If you hit that shit right
you will have a place to stay and a place to grow, steady pussy. You won't need a job, cuz she is gonna be
working will you take care of the plants. Come on carebear. You got shit to do.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 13, 2012)

ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will address the ISSUE shortly.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> So you are broke. You have no where to live. You don't have a job. And you are here fucking with us. roflmao.
> Get better friends. Just for starters, cuz I am helpful like that. Lose the fucking carebear. WTF is wrong with you?
> Then go get a new girlfriend. One that wouldn't screw a dude with a carebear avatar. If you hit that shit right
> you will have a place to stay and a place to grow, steady pussy. You won't need a job, cuz she is gonna be
> working will you take care of the plants. Come on carebear. You got shit to do.


I have money, i have loving parents who are happy to rent me a floor in their house, i have a full time job, i'm not fucking with anyone, you're fucking with yourself and showing yourself as the troll you are. friends not wanting to grow has nothing to do with them being inferior friends, i have no need for better friends. Kuroi is my girlfriend and the avatar was used for her as a silly means of emotional support for her due to her prolongued illness, she appreciates it. I thought you of ALL people would appreciate compassion given your situation with your own lady (or am i mistaking you for soemone else?) you of all people should understand how ridiculous it is to suggest i get a different girlfriend given the situation with belle. That is extreme pot calling the kettle black. 

And sorry MRD, but when someone starts calling me a piece of shit troll for no reason and then trolling me, i'll take the time to show them up.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok now it is just gettin funny... I wanna see Glad give Belle a carebear!!!!!!!!!hhehehehehehehe Bet she gets up and kicks his ass! he must have done something wrong!!!!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 13, 2012)

hehehehehehe


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The only friend i have who would be interested in something like that is my gf and she would not be able to do it at her house. I am in the process of wokring out career paths be it continue as a chef where i am, move to london to be a chef, goto university etc, until i work it out i have opted to live with my parents (waits for the insults) as a means of saving money and not having to breach a tenancy contract halfway through. I will not grow in their house out of respect to them. But i guess that is all meaningless, i do not presently grow so i have no right to be on this forum.


Please... 
Ignore the silly chatter from the trolls ttt. You aint going anywhere.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 13, 2012)

*Why dont you tell them how you really feel Beansly... have you addressed "the little people" yet????*


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have money, i have loving parents who are happy to rent me a floor in their house, i have a full time job, i'm not fucking with anyone, you're fucking with yourself and showing yourself as the troll you are. friends not wanting to grow has nothing to do with them being inferior friends, i have no need for better friends. Kuroi is my girlfriend and the avatar was used for her as a silly means of emotional support for her due to her prolongued illness, she appreciates it. I thought you of ALL people would appreciate compassion given your situation with your own lady (or am i mistaking you for soemone else?) you of all people should understand how ridiculous it is to suggest i get a different girlfriend given the situation with belle. That is extreme pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> And sorry MRD, but when someone starts calling me a piece of shit troll for no reason and then trolling me, i'll take the time to show them up.


Don't start none. Won't be none.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> *Why dont you tell them how you really feel Beansly... have you addressed "the little people" yet????*


What I really feel is that no member should be banned without being given a few warnings and maybe a temp-ban for serious offenses. I also feel that any member that feels slighted or ignored by the staff should let another moderator know and should be given a timely response. 
The fact of the matter is we don't ban people for their first offense her unless it's something really serious. That's not the way we do things here. Only spammers get banned without prejudice, simply because of the insane amount of spam that RIU attract. Recently RIU was attacked by spammers and one global mod ended up deleting over 300 threads by 6pm. 
Sometimes mistakes are made.


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> *Why dont you tell them how you really feel Beansly... have you addressed "the little people" yet????*


out of order stump.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi To All, 
So lets address the issue. I was banned and now Ive been unbanned. I received an email from PotRoast this morning explaining things and apologizing. 
Apparently I was banned by accident. In a mass spamming sweep, I was detected and banned. My personal opinion on this explanation, iti s most likely true, BUT how was I detected, why was I on the list??? My personal theory involves another seed company and Ill leave it at that. 
This became a MUCH bigger issue than I could have ever imagined. I never felt important or respected here. I just have my lil thread to answer questions, post some info, post some pic, and make sure that anyone that is running a RD strains has support. I have always felt that companies need to support the people that support them. It is one reason I have made myself reachable. And as much as it will shock some, I am not at anyway mad at the MODS. They have a job to do, sometimes I wish they would do it a little better, but I assume these people work full time and give their personal time to be here. So lay off mods, they are human and shit happens.
To all the supporters. You guys blew me away. It was very humbling. I received many, many emails, I received P.m.s on other forums, some of you PMd my husband on Facebook (yes, that happened),and a few other sites offered me a home. Never knew anything like this would happen.Thank you guys so much. I will continue my lil thread here, and a few other places.

Stop the fighting, take down the Ban Potroast thread (Im sure this has been a pain in his ass), stop giving the Mods hell, they didnt ask for this and some even helped. Some of you sent a few emails that raised my eyebrow, I DO NOT condone hacking!!! As you can see the ban was lifted, all is well. 

My only personal request to the MODS is can someone please turn my PM function back on???, and I would like to be able to moderate my own thread I know its a privilege, I dont care about the trolls, I mostly care about the hateful, demeaning crap. If not, will one of you PLEASE DELETE pages 209-220. They have no place on the thread.

 It is time to move on. Get in your grow rooms, take care of your girls, post some pics up and get back to doing what youre supposed to do.
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

im sure rolli is working on it mrs d.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 13, 2012)

Although troll bashing is fun, here is my attempt to get things back on track. Pic of 4 Corners:


WB Mrs. RD!


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 13, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Although troll bashing is fun, here is my attempt to get things back on track. Pic of 4 Corners:


How old is it?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 13, 2012)

Well this thread went somewhere fun today...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 13, 2012)

We might not agree on everything but I'm glad you're back. You are the ONLY breeder on here that takes care of your customers. I went out and bought a camera, my cellphone sucks at taking pics. Day 30 of the flip, day 16 flower. 

Longs peak Blue







GTH#2













Random Chemdawg D (Testing out Camera)


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hopefully a rep from RD can help me out,

I've got limited space for moms and really want to try out RD, I'll be moving to Colorado soon and have got to rep the home team. What RD strain is the ultimate keeper and must have? I mean quality of the high, smells, and overall grow experience. If there was only space for one mother, who would it be? Keep in mind I am indoor...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 14, 2012)

nuskool89 said:


> Hopefully a rep from RD can help me out,
> 
> I've got limited space for moms and really want to try out RD, I'll be moving to Colorado soon and have got to rep the home team. What RD strain is the ultimate keeper and must have? I mean quality of the high, smells, and overall grow experience. If there was only space for one mother, who would it be? Keep in mind I am indoor...


 man u don't ask for much??? Like askin a guy with 12 solid hottie gurlfriends to just pick one!! What would Hef do??

With what I hav up now I would hav to say GTH #1. the plant is just fun. She grows. My cut came from Gladstoned and has just the nicest smells. Lemony fresh with what I just think of as the RD undertones. I could take her now,but she is startin to fox tail nicely and just wanna watch what happens.

If I was in Colo I would prob search out some of their limited releases.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 14, 2012)

He would pick that blonde one with her own tv show 

I looked in to gth #1 I'm not really in a 80 day haze situation however.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 14, 2012)

^6 then an Og or Ondica it is... Long's Peak Blue (will strech), Rug Burn Og.. a nice , easier strain to grow.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the dankness however i must admit when using sea of beaners i have a rough time discerning what from what on the availability of the strains. For example if a farmer were looking for a very strong knock ya back a step or two indica dom strain i thoguht cougar piss looked nice but i refuse to guess with prices being what they are everywhere. Any insight on how one can research the strains available to see if they really meet the growers needs? Any insight is greatly apprciated. Thankyou.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> ^6 then an Og or Ondica it is... Long's Peak Blue (will strech), Rug Burn Og.. a nice , easier strain to grow.



Looking in to those now, Scott's OG has my eye too.


----------



## Whiteboy420 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mrs. RD where can i find your seeds.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 14, 2012)

dat130ysmurf said:


> How old is it?


About 8 weeks. Although the pic was taken last Sunday so I guess about 7 weeks from when the pic was taken.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2012)

Whiteboy420 said:


> Mrs. RD where can i find your seeds.


They are at most vendors just do a goodle search!


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Another question, I'm sure it may have been answered already but c'mon, 56 pages, screw that noise

Anyways, are all the genetics used from the same stock? Meaning, is my scott's og 10 pack from seeddepot the same scott's og sold in 6 packs to Colorado patients?


----------



## TriPurple (Dec 14, 2012)

Great to see your back Mrs. Rare Dankness!!!!!! You do an amazing job at ignoring all the ignorance & hanging in there with the heads. Do you have a purple strain you can recommend. One that's Indica dominate short & stocky, finishes around 50 days or less, decent producer & heavy on the buzz. And of course a great taste.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 14, 2012)

seeds are seeds are seeds.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 14, 2012)

Rare Darkness or UVA




TriPurple said:


> Great to see your back Mrs. Rare Dankness!!!!!! You do an amazing job at ignoring all the ignorance & hanging in there with the heads. Do you have a purple strain you can recommend. One that's Indica dominate short & stocky, finishes around 50 days or less, decent producer & heavy on the buzz. And of course a great taste.


----------



## TriPurple (Dec 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rare Darkness or UVA


 Thanks for not ignoring me..... that was fast!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 14, 2012)

A greenhouse tour i got to do, that had some RD gear growing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> A greenhouse tour i got to do, that had some RD gear growing.
> 
> View attachment 2442550View attachment 2442552View attachment 2442551



Thats epic


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 14, 2012)

40, 000 square feet... Saw some beautiful ladies... THe purple one are Scott's blue.. Just beautiful..


hellraizer30 said:


> Thats epic


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2012)

i need that rare darkness!...


----------



## Stonage (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful purpleness.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 15, 2012)

I will have a Rare Darkness journal going within days. I simply cannot take it any more. roflmao. 
Probably about a week.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

A few more pics.. THis is not RD's greenhouse. THis is a Greenhouse by a Dis. in Denver and Boulder, that run RD strains and old Moonshine strains.

Babies,,,GHT#5Think Jilly Bean..
A "Cooling" wall. I had never seen one before.  Scott's Blue


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 15, 2012)

Watch out mrs. The spammers are out in full force today, duck and cover!


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2012)

them mountain people sure do it big,hell of a nice GH.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^ Went to the hash bash last night.. I didn't smoke one thing, but still feel like I have a THC hangover. Never have I seen so many rigs and torches.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 15, 2012)

Aw, I'm jealous about that. However, you know me, I have my own hash bash every day. You guys should come out for the 41st annual hash bash in Ann Arbor next year..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2012)

I like it when the weathers right, theres been a few years where its downright miserable out there. Back about 8 years or so ago I got so numb sitting in the cold when I stood up both legs fell asleep and I landed on the people next to me. Everyone thought I was wasted but really I just couldn't feel anything from my knees down. But when the weather is just a little bit nice it brings out a great crowd!


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 15, 2012)

The weather was great this year, and one of my good friends played the national anthem. Was the first time I had gone to the hour of power in like 7 years. Was insane to see the amount of people smoking and dabbing on campus, shit wouldn't have happened like hat 5 years ago.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2012)

Last time I went everyone still sat indian style and Chef Ra told that audience if the wanted to smoke do it sitting in the crowd and they will have a harder time arresting you. Funny. I usually smoke fattys wherever I go, I figure its kinda like my own version of a protest and I have done it everywhere. After they legalized it in Denver I must have been told to put that out in 200 different places. No one gave me shit, I just play dumb, and they usually laugh!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2012)

Also, I was wondering? What is the absolute most trippy sative offered by RD? I was leaning toward the Somali. I want something with zero sleepy to it and hopefully that nice psychedelic bite to it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

Then you are absolutely correct.. Somali Taxi Ride... But beware this is a SATIVA.. we have seen this do 120 days. It will take time.


Bigtacofarmer said:


> Also, I was wondering? What is the absolute most trippy sative offered by RD? I was leaning toward the Somali. I want something with zero sleepy to it and hopefully that nice psychedelic bite to it.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 15, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Also, I was wondering? What is the absolute most trippy sative offered by RD? I was leaning toward the Somali. I want something with zero sleepy to it and hopefully that nice psychedelic bite to it.


I got you covered bro. You find a Sativa more trippy I sure would like a nug. lmao.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet, I got high hopes for my Nevilles mixes I got going. And the one blueberry sativa is past 80 days and has a long way to go. I described it to DJ short and he said that is the Highland Thai pheno. I hope the high comes through, most of the reviews on it report a more indica buzz, but none of them seem to have that pheno. The other BS got chopped last night, and has actual buds on it. The thai looking one is gonna be nothing but calyx and crystal. 

Do you still have your Somali? Some go 120, how long does the average one go?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 15, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Sweet, I got high hopes for my Nevilles mixes I got going. And the one blueberry sativa is past 80 days and has a long way to go. I described it to DJ short and he said that is the Highland Thai pheno. I hope the high comes through, most of the reviews on it report a more indica buzz, but none of them seem to have that pheno. The other BS got chopped last night, and has actual buds on it. The thai looking one is gonna be nothing but calyx and crystal.
> 
> Do you still have your Somali? Some go 120, how long does the average one go?


I ran a pack already. I was alone in my work and I didn't have people to care for my mother plants then. 
One of the dispensary owners in Marquette was down in our area and called needing a few nugs. Belle gave
him a few Somali buds. The next morning he called needing to know what it was. He said that was the best shit him and his
wife ever had. They were wondering if I had did something to it. lmao. 
I cannot even say how many people have asked me about running it again. 
Last time I took them and put them in a seperate room for like 2-3 months. lmao. It's just crazy long grow time. 

Anyway, that was the old pack. RD-MI had a pack himself, and that is how I scored another pack of the Somali Taxi Ride. 
Of course you, him, and the rest of the state will have access to cuttings. 
Most wont run it. lol. I took one to 101 days I believe. It really seemed like every bit of 6 months. lol


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2012)

I really just need to get a sativa spot, experiment spot, male spot, and still have room for what I know is about to happen. I love the way my Skunk Haze used there space, and it seems like the Somali pics you posted had a very similar look. Not a big fan of stuff that spreads out all crazy until I know I like it. That Blue Sativa has been tied down twice, and is still about a foot taller than me, the light don't go up no more and it uses about a third of the light (1000), Everything around it has to be raised up or suffer. It smells awesome and is super resinous but I don't think one bud on the whole plant will be over a gram, it has two foot colas you can see through. I could have put 9 of the skunk haze in the same spot and those look like I should get a qp a piece easy. 

Don't mean to keep getting off the Rare D track.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2012)

my blue dream is looking the same... calyxes and crystals lol oh and pistils ...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 15, 2012)

501st OG; gonna pop these in about two weeks, along with the Afghan H.A. Have IED but holding off on those.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 15, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> A few more pics.. THis is not RD's greenhouse. THis is a Greenhouse by a Dis. in Denver and Boulder, that run RD strains and old Moonshine strains.
> 
> Babies,,,View attachment 2443174GHT#5View attachment 2443175Think Jilly Bean..View attachment 2443176
> A "Cooling" wall. I had never seen one before. View attachment 2443177 Scott's BlueView attachment 2443178


Is it possible to release the details of Scott's Blue? My guess is Scott's OG X Old Blue.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^^ No, Scott's Blue is an OLD strain.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 15, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> 501st OG; gonna pop these in about two weeks, along with the Afghan H.A. Have IED but holding off on those.
> View attachment 2443519


Are you doing a journal? Let me know if you are please.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 15, 2012)

Are they running RD strains for testing in that greenhouse? Or using as meds? In Cali most of the elite dispensaries wont even take ANY outdoor meds.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

Meds... and this is not Cali.. Different..
anyway. I just read the most disturbing thread ever on here. I'm speachless. My hope for humanity just went down. I didn't post what i would have, simply to not bumb the damn thread.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 15, 2012)

He's going to get banned. I think you got banned faster than he did. I am soo kidding. His post is a shame.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^ I'm speachless.. All i picture is a 17 year old moron, sitting behind his computer screen. i really want to eloquently rip him a new one. 
What is he trying to prove.. is there some WEED Idiot Contest i don't know about??


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 15, 2012)

Stopped by a friend's spot who did some RD from seed and one very special RD clone...

501st OG #1
















501st OG #2











Moonshine Haze cup cut


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 15, 2012)

there is a weed idiot contest going on between that dude and trippy mane. both are retarded. shit trippy mane is his retarded. check out his just scored cocaine thread it's hilarious.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 16, 2012)

That's a clean setup! Nice! Is it possible to get the Moonshine Haze Cup pheno from a seed pack?


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 16, 2012)

So far I haven't seen one like it yet from seed. Generally the seeds have produced a more lemony haze type plant, not a sweet amnesia Dom one like this clone. Doesn't mean it's not possible. Only seen like 3 or 4 samples of it from seed so far myself.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 16, 2012)

The 501st look beautiful. Well DONE!!!!!!!!!! 
As far as the more Amnesia Dom Moonshine Haze, I've seen a few. And people aren't letting them go..???? Pheno hunting is a personal thing.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so glad you mentioned that about the Moonshine Haze. I went limp from the thought of running a pack and not finding a killer pheno. 
Rare Darkness & Somali Taxi Ride are still next though. lol


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 16, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> View attachment 2409697
> 
> Baby OX.


Here is an update on my baby OX that I got from Homeless Beans a month ago.
I think I am going to throw it into the bud room once my cutting roots. 
I was going to take several cuts and do a hydro run, but it's so pretty. 
I am thinking I'll do that after I grow this one out completely.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 16, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Are you doing a journal? Let me know if you are please.


I will be starting it around Jan 1st for the 4 Corners strain followed by the 501st and Afghan H.A. later on after I grow those moms out.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 16, 2012)

That Moonshine Haze looks so similar to the GTH#2. I have around 7 Moonshine haze sitting in my veg room. It sucks waiting for the next batch to go in. I have too many moms, I'm going to run tissue cultures so I can keep 50 moms around with little space. Then when I decide to run a particular strain, I can run 20 or 30 plants from one leaf.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 16, 2012)

Links are for the lazy! I hand type my URL'S! http://www. JK


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 16, 2012)

I remember a few searching for the Rare Darkness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2012)

Think il be geting the ox! Think i might find it somewhere in the jungle


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 17, 2012)

And don't forget that RD is running an active breeding program... You just think you know what you want. Wait till you find out what all is next..


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 17, 2012)

RD is a very active breeding project. So many fire clones, so many seeds, so many possibilities.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this the question you are referring to?? I had to go back and look.. and this was only 3 days ago.... I can not answer every question ASAP.

What are the grower needs. (i need more info, is it space, yeild, something for a specific problem.. Ptsd, cancer, insomnia, cramps...)
As for as reserch, there is the web-site, there are grow logs on multi sites. 




VTMi'kmaq said:


> Love the dankness however i must admit when using sea of beaners i have a rough time discerning what from what on the availability of the strains. For example if a farmer were looking for a very strong knock ya back a step or two indica dom strain i thoguht cougar piss looked nice but i refuse to guess with prices being what they are everywhere. Any insight on how one can research the strains available to see if they really meet the growers needs? Any insight is greatly apprciated. Thankyou.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure VTMi'kmaq was frustrated with Sea of Seeds website. At Attitude you can immediately see what is available, what isn't and what the price is. Sea of Seeds site makes it a very tedious job when you 
are looking up strains for popular breeders that actually sell out of product. It's like this, I want the Ox, so you click through the processes, and then at last... bam! Sold Out, go fish. And you do it all over again. 
I go through all that because I think Sea of Seeds is one of the best seedbanks out there. People don't know what and who they are dealing with, until they have a problem. Sea of Seeds has by far been the best bank I've dealt with. Can't wait for them to upgrade their website. 

VTMi'kmaq. Rare Dankness has a website, it has great info and is pretty sweet. It doesn't and can't let you know what is available where. They do list the vendors that distribute there seeds and you need to check each one. It's good to start with their website though, IMO and make your wish list. Then hit the vendors or come back here and ask about a few particular strains and the Mrs. Rare Dankness will have a very good idea what direction to point you in.
You said Cougar Piss. Seed Depot has it for $80. (I think. lol). Strong knock you the @#% back, I'd quickly say check out the Scott's OG. That falls under the knock you back category. For sure.


----------



## Cory and trevor (Dec 17, 2012)

jsut posting this to stay up on new posts. I do NOT want to miss any test grower spots should they open up LOL. much love rare darkness. congrats at the cup too


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 17, 2012)

Cory and trevor said:


> jsut posting this to stay up on new posts. I do NOT want to miss any test grower spots should they open up LOL. much love rare darkness. congrats at the cup too


you should maybe check in that other place that sux????


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 17, 2012)

Ya Cory, that would be great if you were over there too.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 17, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I am pretty sure VTMi'kmaq was frustrated with Sea of Seeds website. At Attitude you can immediately see what is available, what isn't and what the price is. Sea of Seeds site makes it a very tedious job when you
> are looking up strains for popular breeders that actually sell out of product. It's like this, I want the Ox, so you click through the processes, and then at last... bam! Sold Out, go fish. And you do it all over again.
> I go through all that because I think Sea of Seeds is one of the best seedbanks out there. People don't know what and who they are dealing with, until they have a problem. Sea of Seeds has by far been the best bank I've dealt with. Can't wait for them to upgrade their website.
> 
> ...


I sent sea of seeds several emails about this. They replied back and said their website will be fixed next month. No more click to find out they are sold out.


----------



## Cory and trevor (Dec 17, 2012)

I swear I'm trying! I read a spot and post and the damn thing locks up. just sits there thinking....just that site. what can I say this site I can post on boys this interwebbing is getin my brain all kins of not smart I mean julian usually handles the brain thinking and anything wordpaper related with writings and shit. I'm not all educationalted like some suitdummy I only got my grade 9


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 17, 2012)

it seems to work best for me if I hav little else opened up at the time..in the up above thingy bar


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 17, 2012)

It only work for me when I open it in CHROME.. see if that helps.



Cory and trevor said:


> I swear I'm trying! I read a spot and post and the damn thing locks up. just sits there thinking....just that site. what can I say this site I can post on boys this interwebbing is getin my brain all kins of not smart I mean julian usually handles the brain thinking and anything wordpaper related with writings and shit. I'm not all educationalted like some suitdummy I only got my grade 9


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 17, 2012)

New spot works like a breeze for me on my iPad my Mac Pro and my net book no prob. Y'all are crazy


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 17, 2012)

nice outfit...


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 17, 2012)

Vale' Vale' (#2. 6 days into bud)


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 17, 2012)

Pick a different thread ... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2012)

....Lol...Mrs rare d....keeps getting dragged into drama...hope nothing serious kuroi.
..get well soon .......but your Guy is a douche.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 17, 2012)

What the fuck is going on here? I'm bout to crack skulls.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried Canna nutrient products? My friend is insisting we use them, but I think it's just because Advanced Nutrients are crazy expensive and he is trying to conserve cash. I think if I didnt end up using Advanced Nutrients I would go with Botanicare since I used it before with great results.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 17, 2012)

They're both too expensive.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey rare d il keep tabs on this thread always ready to crack some heads


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 17, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Has anyone tried Canna nutrient products? My friend is insisting we use them, but I think it's just because Advanced Nutrients are crazy expensive and he is trying to conserve cash. I think if I didnt end up using Advanced Nutrients I would go with Botanicare since I used it before with great results.


I use some Botanicare but I swear it's watered down. I mainly use house & Garden Coco's A & B and clear up any deficiencies with Nature's Nectar N,P,K with 1/4 tsp per gallon epsom salts. Just remember no matter which brand you use, one size does not fit all. Some strains require more or less of certain nutrients. That's why I use Nature's Nector, its straight N, K, or P and it does not raise your PPM because it is not salt based which wont cause lockup. Just give each strain what it's asking for. Nature's Nector sucks by itself but it's great for clearing up deficiencies. It should only run you about $60 for A&B and NN N,P,K, if you are looking for excellent and cheap.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 17, 2012)

I get some of the best flavors and yields using CNS17 with my hydro plants, and it's pretty much one of the cheapest lines on the market.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like I am going to be doing a lot of experimentation over the next year with nutrients.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 17, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> I get some of the best flavors and yields using CNS17 with my hydro plants, and it's pretty much one of the cheapest lines on the market.


Do you use any botanicare supplements?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> ....Lol...Mrs rare d....keeps getting dragged into drama...hope nothing serious kuroi.
> ..get well soon .......but your Guy is a douche.


Fuck yea, a know it all douche that has something to say about EVERYTHING posted on this site. We could be talking about the prices of beer in Saginaw, MI and he'd have all kinds of smart assed shit to say about it. If he's a big enough boy to run his mouth like he does regularly, he doesn't need his girlfriend that's dressed like a stripper to stick up for him.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 18, 2012)

As for as Advanced Nu... it is what Moonshine uses. but ONLY A and B.. Not all that other stuff they try to sell you. Just A and B. Do not get sucked in to buying all the other add ons. Unless you want them. Sometimes less is more.

My opinion get what you're comfortable with and what is in your budget.. If it doesnt work, try something else. 
But it will take you a MIN of 3 runs witha given strain to dial it in. If you give up afte r 1 or 2.. you should not be doing this. it's about learning.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 18, 2012)

What the hell did I miss???

In my experience most of the top brands will perform well. Get a solid product. Start simple. Learn what your gurls want and give it too em...

I wish flesh n blood gurls where as easy to listen too...


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 18, 2012)

I just finished my first hydro run with Advanced Sensi A & B and the whole master bater line. 
All 4 boxes were a grand. They didn't get me far. I am replacing all the extras with gallon jugs. 
It is crazy expensive. A few of them are $600 a gallon. WTF, eh. I got pretty damn nervous. 
I think it was a good investment. I ran chem 4 and the plants couldn't get enough of it. 
I am locked in for a few more runs do doubt. 
My goal is to dial in the advanced nutrients with my hydro set-ups and run
True Living Organics for my soil plants and dial that in. 
People fight like crazy of which is better. Finding out is the most fun i've had yet.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 18, 2012)

the next project will have to be a labrotory for you to play in..


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep. Can't wait.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hope Mrs.RareDankness Feels better today!!!!!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 18, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I just finished my first hydro run with Advanced Sensi A & B and the whole master bater line.
> All 4 boxes were a grand. They didn't get me far. I am replacing all the extras with gallon jugs.
> It is crazy expensive. A few of them are $600 a gallon. WTF, eh. I got pretty damn nervous.
> I think it was a good investment. I ran chem 4 and the plants couldn't get enough of it.
> ...


I think people just use what works best for them. Basically all the base nutrients are going to work fine, regardless of brand. All base nutes are cheap, it's the additives that get you. The only additive I have found that really works well and you can see the results is Roots Excelurator. I have seen old hippies grow good pot with only Walmart nutes.

Here's an example, I went to the hydro store and bought Botanicare Cal/Mag $18. I started using it and when I ran out, I started using a $3 bag of epsom salt disolved in hot water and ppm measured out. I noticed no difference and the bag of epsom salt will last me several years.
House & Garden wanted $50 for 250ml of sea weed extract, Algen extract. I bought a gallon of Growmore Sea Weed with trace minerals for $10, I notice no difference switching to the cheap stuff.

Don't skip out on silica! Outdoor you don't need it but indoor is a must.


----------



## althor (Dec 18, 2012)

I still use miracle grow nutrients at certain stages.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 18, 2012)

THank you.



HungryMan420 said:


> Hope Mrs.RareDankness Feels better today!!!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 18, 2012)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Do you use any botanicare supplements?


Yes, I use silica blast, liquid karma, and calmag plus (only with og, diesel and bubba crosses). Then the only non botanicare additive I use is pure flowers, made by the same people that make that natures nectar line nightmare likes.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 18, 2012)

These are the additives I like:
Silicon ( Any will do, I just use the cheap silicon blast) $15
Great White (I use a pinch and brew microbes, I feed the microbes molasses) An $18 dollar bottle will last a couple years this way. Otherwise it only lasts me a month.
Aqua Shield $15 Basically turd benefical microbes that I add to my tea brew.
Amino Acids (X-Nutrients cheap) $21 a gallon
Seaweed (cold pressed) Growmore $10 a gallon
Roots excelurator $60 for 250ML Ouch! I use 0.50ML instead of the 1.1ML Works too good to pass up!
Epsom Salt (Magnesium & sulphur) $3 Lasts forever almost!
Fulvic Acid (Helps the plants absorb nutrients, crazy stuff! If I could only choose one additive, I would choose FA.

What additives are you guys running?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 19, 2012)

Cya all again in January.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 19, 2012)

I was going over my christmas list this morning. There at the top of the list was me. 

I want Somali Taxi Ride and Rare Dankness Babies.
6 of each in cubes. 
Didn't count the Somali beans, but I did notice that there were 12 beans in my pack of Rare Darkness. (Thanks for adding that keeper. It was the first one in the cubes.)


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2012)

they gave u my rare darkness bean,damn!!!....lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd like to see pics of the Rare Darkness.....


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the name rare rankness, clever marketing? We shall see....picking up some rd clones from a lady. Friend on Friday.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I was going over my christmas list this morning. There at the top of the list was me.
> 
> I want Somali Taxi Ride and Rare Dankness Babies.
> 6 of each in cubes.
> Didn't count the Somali beans, but I did notice that there were 12 beans in my pack of Rare Darkness. (Thanks for adding that keeper. It was the first one in the cubes.)


You lucky mofo i wanted a pack of Rare Dankness so bad but Karma Bitch, and Docs OG it is


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 20, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> You lucky mofo i wanted a pack of Rare Dankness so bad but Karma Bitch, and Docs OG it is


Oh man, you are stuck with KB & Docs. lmao. Just kidding, those strings are bad to the bone!!
Actually I haven't personally tried the Doc's yet, but Capt. Sticky is in his lab working on it right now.

If the Rare Darkness is as good as those, I am going to be one happy dude. 


Hey everyone Sea of Seeds 25% off for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(A little tip for all the seed Ho, Ho, Hoes on this thread)


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 20, 2012)

$65 bucks a pack! Damn Christmas Day only 

I'm smoking on this shit, this morning! It's my friends cut, that he wont give me! He said, "Sharing this cut would be like sharing my wife."
SC Laboratories 26.1% THC


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 20, 2012)

Mutant Ox 

not training or topping this is its natural growth pattern with maybe two leaves tucked.

regular Ox before transplant tonight to larger pot


Pineapple Hashplants


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 20, 2012)

What strain is that nightmare? Doesn't look like one of those wifi that test high.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well i picked up the ox its going to be the first rd strain in my garden 
real excited to see how it works out


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for doing such a nice job. The Ox sem to be coming along nicely. you know I'm keeping my eye on your mutant OX.
The Pineapple Hash Plants are looking good, this strain isn't going to be remade//  




PrezDickie said:


> Mutant Ox
> View attachment 2449979View attachment 2449980View attachment 2449981
> not training or topping this is its natural growth pattern with maybe two leaves tucked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 21, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> What strain is that nightmare? Doesn't look like one of those wifi that test high.


I'm not sure what the male is but it's not Wifi. The male is unknown because they don't want someone to try and copy it. The mother is Black Domina crossed with something else. It's the most potent bud hands down I have ever smoked. I have smoked some stuff that tested alot higher but it does not get me as high as this strain does. The quality of the high is the best I have ever had. I have been smoking this strain for a year now. My friends dispensary sells it all in 1 day. Hopefully I can get ahold of it one day, only one person has it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2012)

black domina is supposed to be narcotic like whoa, i need to try that!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a pack of Black D going. I here its not what it used to be but I had to see.


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice any other stats that could explain the high? What was the cbd and cbn %?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> can you tell me what you tell me what your questions were? and maybe I can answer them for you.. i saw homeless post something , and you were referring to Moonshines genetic parents.. The parents are the same.. same .. Triangle Og, Skywalker Og, N.W., RD#1, Amnesia Haze, etc,etc.. blah, blah, blah... THere is no "outsource"... And i see where you referred to Archive Seeds.. THey use some of the same parents we do... but different males. does this help?


 Hello, I am curious and was wondering if you had seen any Og strains that were over 15 years old(mid 90's)? The crossing and the chain of custody the way it has become leaves me to wonder about the integrity of both provider and plant. I have tried genetics acclaimed by cup winning and so on and the question I have is it gone? Does the OG exist besides in hiding? What strains are the double bag, smell in your pocket, early funk. I am curious if there is a solid OG that yeilds well and in less than 60 days? ?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 22, 2012)

I am NO OG expert... and this kind of question is a can of worms. Yes, real OG strain exist. THey were traded by a select few, hoarded by MANY!!! Is there a Og that yeilds well and less than 60 days... If you mean a true og.. GHOST OG, Tahoe OG, SFV....
The OG's are like the Chicken and the EGG....

That being said, please NO discussions on where, when, who, what about OG's.
It rank up there with religion and politics... gives me a headache.





burgertime2010 said:


> Hello, I am curious and was wondering if you had seen any Og strains that were over 15 years old(mid 90's)? The crossing and the chain of custody the way it has become leaves me to wonder about the integrity of both provider and plant. I have tried genetics acclaimed by cup winning and so on and the question I have is it gone? Does the OG exist besides in hiding? What strains are the double bag, smell in your pocket, early funk. I am curious if there is a solid OG that yeilds well and in less than 60 days? ?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 22, 2012)

If you PM me with an issue and I ask you questions. I am not trying to knock you or be-little your concern. I keep track of the answers I get.
THat way I have a better picture of things. Thanks


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 23, 2012)

The Pineapple Hash Plants are looking good, this strain isn't going to be remade// [/QUOTE]

PHP is going to walk the plank?? thats too bad i thought you said she was one of your favorite flavors...? just not enough demand? these days if the name dosent' include kush, og, haze, or white, people just don't bat an eye... and i'll keep you posted for sure on Mutant Ox its coming along nicely now that i've set up new tent. this thing is a hydra for sure many heads with no topping. i had to FIM and LST my DP blueberry to get a plant with this many tops before


----------



## UGGEB420 (Dec 24, 2012)

next run will be raredankness scotts og and jack the ripper doing a pheno on bouth also will run vortex plushberry one kandy kush and a crital hog.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 24, 2012)

Rare Dankness current test beans
2 Weeks into flower

Blue Dream X Nevil's Wreck 






Vale'Vale' (Green Crack X Nevil's Wreck)






Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (Dec 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Rare Dankness current test beans
> 2 Weeks into flower
> 
> Blue Dream X Nevil's Wreck
> ...



Top the plants?.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 25, 2012)

No. Not at all. I top and fuck with cuttings. 
I like to see what the plant does without messing with it, then it is much easier (for me) to see the differences between the group,
if I top them and work them, they all end up looking the same.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2012)

Well out of the 6 blue ox so far it looks like 3 males and 2 females one still didn't show yet but if I had to guess its looking female.






These are the 3 males





And 2 definate female hoping for the one in the back to show soon




..

These plants want a little more nutrients then the ogs I just finished growing I can say that. Leaves were yellowing on them a little too early for me but I think I can work with them now.. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello Stranger!!
Looking good. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Well out of the 6 blue ox so far it looks like 3 males and 2 females one still didn't show yet but if I had to guess its looking female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello Stranger!!
> Looking good.


Hello there been dealing with some family grief this last month. But I'm back!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's some RD porn.

Longs Peak Blue











GTH#2











Here is the Elite 23% THC Charlie Sheen OG


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 28, 2012)

Finished up some KarmasBitch BHO yesterday.. OH MY !! The flowery floral flavor really came thru.. tastes like Hibiscus.. very nice even buzz..not racy like what I had been dabbing.


----------



## UGGEB420 (Dec 28, 2012)

Heyd rare dankness I was wondering inyour opinion howany diffrebt pheno types are in the Scottsdale of and witch one in your opinion is a keeper.? I personally love doing pheno hunts best part about growing. Well thanks for the info will be keeping you guys updated on the scotts og hunt. The kids out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2012)

Going to transplant the 3 female blue ox into 3 gallons veg for another 2 weeks then flower them since all showed sex already. 50% ratio female to male out of 6 seeds. One I can tell is definately bubba Dom from the structure and leaf spread


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 28, 2012)

UGGEB420 said:


> Heyd rare dankness I was wondering inyour opinion howany diffrebt pheno types are in the Scottsdale of and witch one in your opinion is a keeper.? I personally love doing pheno hunts best part about growing. Well thanks for the info will be keeping you guys updated on the scotts og hunt. The kids out.


 so far the strains that I hav ran are very consistent..subtle pheno differences are more what I'm seeing... a little denser or a little larger nugs that sort of thing... scotts is up next for crackin I think


----------



## UGGEB420 (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks bro i appriciate it


----------



## Rare D MI (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 4 Scott's og from seed flowering. Very similar growth on all of them. One is a bit leafier, all have a similar but slightly different variation to the classic OG smell.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 29, 2012)

I've only ran two of RD's affies,but damn that male of theirs is sure 'potent'. Both looked like-some IBL until the latter days when little differences show. He must be a stud!!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothing like being away from NJ chillin out in WA smoking Trainwreck, Northern Girl, Cheese, and more. 4 Corners moms need another week before they will be ready for cuttings to be taken. Getting everything ready for my first WA grow.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone heard of ..... BuySeedz.com...
They claim to be selling or sold RD gear. 
RD has never heard of them. They are not a retailer.


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 30, 2012)

My computer is saying they are down for maintenance. I have never heard of them. 
I would be willing to try them out to see if they are legit, if that would help.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 30, 2012)

No please don't. Have gotten email about them. They are NOT a RD retailer. Buyer Beware!!!



gladstoned said:


> My computer is saying they are down for maintenance. I have never heard of them.
> I would be willing to try them out to see if they are legit, if that would help.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn Glad u will use any excuse to buy seeds!!!! ' u hav a conditin son'


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 30, 2012)

Recessive trait. Happens occasionally. This cross is Chem4OG. There used to be a famous strain from Australia called "Ducks Foot". Great for growing out in the open cause most won't recognize it as cannabis. Out of the 50 Chem4OG babies, 1 out of the 50 babies showed this trait. Kinda cool.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 30, 2012)

It is us that are lacking that condition. Whenever they start a what would you take to a desert island thread my new answer would probably be Gladstoned!



HomeLessBeans said:


> Damn Glad u will use any excuse to buy seeds!!!! ' u hav a conditin son'


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 30, 2012)

I just ordered 3 more packs of OgRaskal 10 minutes ago. 
My only problem is plant count homeless. roflmao.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe I'm dyslexic as fuck but whenever I see your list it looks like only 3 too me, you got room for more!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Dec 30, 2012)

hey y'all here are some RD flowers. Three Ladies are from top to bottom.. KarmasBitch, The OX, and the Gladstoned cut of Ghost Train Haze #1 the last is My first RD tester X1


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Dec 31, 2012)

If anyone knows any co-ops in the Seattle area with RD strains please give me a heads up. Would be nice to smoke RD while I grow RD.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 1, 2013)

Half the 4 Corners are acting normal, and the other half are acting strange in that the pistils are developing slowly and so far only the bottom four branches are growing out from what I have seen over the past 7 days. This is the reason why I dont have enough cutting as of yet. No males out of 11 seeds. I am taking a guess that these are potentially two different phenos of the 4 corners strain. Here are two pics of the two different 4 Corners I am seeing:


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 1, 2013)

Bigger pics could help... watch that 2nd one.. are you sure it's female?



BloodyBonzai said:


> Half the 4 Corners are acting normal, and the other half are acting strange in that the pistils are developing slowly and so far only the bottom four branches are growing out from what I have seen over the past 7 days. This is the reason why I dont have enough cutting as of yet. No males out of 11 seeds. I am taking a guess that these are potentially two different phenos of the 4 corners strain. Here are two pics of the two different 4 Corners I am seeing:
> View attachment 2462283View attachment 2462284


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 1, 2013)

second one looks like could be nuts...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 1, 2013)

I am positive the second one is a female but the pistils are tiny compared to the other half of the 4 Corners. There was another shot I was going to post but you couldnt make out the two tiny hairs coming out of the pistil. I have trouble seeing the two hairs coming out of the pistil in-person let alone taking a pic where the two hairs are distinguishable (specifically referring to the plant in pic 2). I will see what I can do about posting a better pic now that I just got my hands on a better camera.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 1, 2013)

ah yes i now what you mean..i have had that where the hairs were almost microscopic!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 1, 2013)

Ignore the attached photos, look at the ones that are linked since they are a higher resolution.

Here are two upclose pics of those tiny pistils:http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_1249_zps3c852b32.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_1248_zps5c68e5b1.jpg

Here is a pic of one of the stubborn 4 Corners with tiny pistils that is not branching out nicely: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_1250_zps36bba928.jpg

Here is a pic of one of the good 4 Corners that is branching out nicely from top to bottom: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_1254_zps0170defd.jpg


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmm. I'd still watch it. I've seen these OG Dom plants take a long time to fully sex. I had 2 Scott's og fool me. They went into flowering, within 2 days, what I thought were female preflowers taking forever for the pistils to pop, were actually boys taking for ever for nuts to drop.


----------



## 69Bandit (Jan 2, 2013)

What is Rare dankess's best selling strain?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 2, 2013)

OG ghost train haze #1, 501st OG, Doc's OG, long's peak blue, the OX


----------



## O'Shit (Jan 2, 2013)

Rare d mi when and what market can i get some clones from and what strains r available as close to ann arbor or south as possible. i pm u with no response thanks


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 2, 2013)

Cause it's actually kind of a rarity that I have clones available. Sorry I didn't get back to you.


----------



## O'Shit (Jan 2, 2013)

when that day comes if u could hit me up it would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 2, 2013)

GHT#1 , Pineapple Hash Plnat, OX, Scott's OG, PMP HAZE, Goat wreck, Long's Peak Blue.



69Bandit said:


> What is Rare dankess's best selling strain?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 2, 2013)

O'Shit said:


> when that day comes if u could hit me up it would be much appreciated thanks


Will do man.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 2, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Hmm. I'd still watch it. I've seen these OG Dom plants take a long time to fully sex. I had 2 Scott's og fool me. They went into flowering, within 2 days, what I thought were female preflowers taking forever for the pistils to pop, were actually boys taking for ever for nuts to drop.


Gotcha, we will def find out over the next 2 weeks. Another reason I think they are not male is because the 4 Corners that branched out nicely and have nice big pistils showed their sex well before the other 4 Corners which had no development of pistils, nuts or w/e when the others were easily identifiable as females. From what I know the males will show their nuts first.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 2, 2013)

I've read that many times but personally have notice that sometimes the boys show first sometimes the girls and for no particular reasons. 



BloodyBonzai said:


> Gotcha, we will def find out over the next 2 weeks. Another reason I think they are not male is because the 4 Corners that branched out nicely and have nice big pistils showed their sex well before the other 4 Corners which had no development of pistils, nuts or w/e when the others were easily identifiable as females. From what I know the males will show their nuts first.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 2, 2013)

New Moms....


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 2, 2013)

I have only started from seed twice before this and every time I had all females. Only time I ever had a male was when I forced it to crossbreed strains. So I do see the possibility of being completely wrong with identifying all the 4 Corners as being female, but I feel confident with my current assessment. Regardless, I am currently planning on only implementing clones from the 4 Corner plants that are definitively female into the 45-site oxyponics pro setup while saving clones from the other 4 Corners just in case they are in fact a different pheno.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2013)

Some blue ox ladies





Blue ox#5^^^^





blue ox#3





blue ox#6


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 3, 2013)

NEW DROP: Don't know when.. maybe next month, not sure where... haven't decided.

Lee Roy (limited) (Triangle X Rare Dankness BX2)
Star Killer (limited) ( Skywalker OG Kush X Rare Dankness BX2)
Tangerine Kush ( tangerine haze X Rare Dankness #1)
Night Terror ( blue dream X Rare Dankness #1)
Vale' Vale' (green crack x Neveils Wreck)
Walker Kush ( Albert Walker x Rare Dankness #1)
FLO-OG (FLO X Rare Dankness #1)
El Jefe' (Abusive OG X Rare Dankness #1)
Sour D Kush (Sour D x Rare Dankness #1)
Dark Shadow Haze (Grape Ape x Nevils wreck)
DayDream Haze (BLue Dream X Nevils wreck)
Blue OX ( Blue X Ox Male)


----------



## YaMon (Jan 3, 2013)

Lookin forward to that one!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 3, 2013)

Decided on going the affordable route with the nutrients. Going all out with botanicare.
CNS17 Hydroponics Grow and Bloom
Hydroplex
Cal-mag plus
Liquid Karma
Silica Blast
ZHO

Oh ya and taking Rare D MI's recommendation on trying out Pure Flower.


----------



## calicat (Jan 3, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NEW DROP: Don't know when.. maybe next month, not sure where... haven't decided.
> 
> Lee Roy (limited) (Triangle X Rare Dankness BX2)
> Star Killer (limited) ( Skywalker OG Kush X Rare Dankness BX2)
> ...


Yummy lineup. Finally going to make my first RD purchse tomorrow- ghost train haze#1 but wont run it till next year. I have my grows planned out till 2015 lol. Question about the name Lee Roy for your muy delicioso genetics. Is that a reference to Lee Roy Jenkins of the MMOG called WOW?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 3, 2013)

No.. Grandfather.


calicat said:


> Yummy lineup. Finally going to make my first RD purchse tomorrow- ghost train haze#1 but wont run it till next year. I have my grows planned out till 2015 lol. Question about the name Lee Roy for your muy delicioso genetics. Is that a reference to Lee Roy Jenkins of the MMOG called WOW?


----------



## calicat (Jan 3, 2013)

Ty even better


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2013)

fire top to bottom!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2013)

3 blue ox in 3 gallons about to flower


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ those are going to STINK...... hahahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2013)

They are smelling very skunky right now..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 7, 2013)

StarKiller (skywalker x RD#2)
Walker Kush (albert walker x RD#1)
El Jefe' (abusive Og x Rd#1)


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 7, 2013)

looks good. whats the yield like on el jefe?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah that el jefe is looking nice.. The Albert kush also looks nice and I've been hearing about the Albert walker itself might have to try those out.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone growing the cougar piss?? alot of super frosty dankness in RD lineup seems even fire like cougar piss gets over looked lol... i absolulty love that musky skunky funk of the cat piss that floated around here occassionally... been lookin for a good representation of it


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> StarKillerView attachment 2470832 (skywalker x RD#2)
> Walker KushView attachment 2470833 (albert walker x RD#1)
> El Jefe'View attachment 2470834 (abusive Og x Rd#1)


Im getting ready to email you my LA Cup orders. Will The Boss/El Jefe' be available (abusive Og Rd x Rd#1) at the LA Cup?

LA Cup lol One great big festering neon distraction. MJK

LOL Google if you dont know bitches

The ~ Guvna


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 8, 2013)

So could i just have a friend in colorado get them and mail them?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 8, 2013)

Cyproz said:


> So could i just have a friend in colorado get them and mail them?


That would be a federal crime.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a weird pheno of GTH#2. In veg it has spikey leaves and stems. It's putting out some serious frost and a big yield. My other two are lame. What OG is the GTH#2? 

How much are the packs going to run at the LA cup?


----------



## Anatory (Jan 8, 2013)

Rare Dankness's goal is to provide the highest quality genetics to the Medical community.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 8, 2013)

Cyproz said:


> So could i just have a friend in colorado get them and mail them?


Yes you could, but it is against federal law like RDMI said (so is ordering from attitude) but people still do it. Although, the chances of it getting seized is slim to none since they don't scrutinize local letters like they do international ones. I'd have him send some.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 8, 2013)

It looks good, but buds in clusters from what i have seen. The one above was grown in COLDER temps, hence the color. A lil on the stretchy side, loves colder temps, very frosty.


Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> looks good. whats the yield like on el jefe?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 8, 2013)

THat would be the Triangle. Phenomenal girl, but likes to keep her traits to her self. From you discription, the frosty one might be TK dom. pheno. But those GTH's are hazes, so most do lean torward th sativa, hazy side. THat's why he's worked on the LeeRoy far so long, trying to get that TK to really come through.
As for as the LA cup.. IDK ..60, haven't decided. But for you Nightmare.... it's double... LOL.. 


Nightmarecreature said:


> I have a weird pheno of GTH#2. In veg it has spikey leaves and stems. It's putting out some serious frost and a big yield. My other two are lame. What OG is the GTH#2?
> 
> How much are the packs going to run at the LA cup?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, the new gear should be at the cup, along with the new clothing, and the CHEM4 X RD#1 cross, my dumbass forgot to list.
List are good... thanks



berad4guvna said:


> I&#8217;m getting ready to email you my LA Cup orders. Will The Boss/El Jefe' be available (abusive Og Rd x Rd#1) at the LA Cup?
> 
> LA Cup lol &#8220;One great big festering neon distraction.&#8221; MJK
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 8, 2013)

Rereading my above comments, I now know why i should have a least 2 cups of coffee before I type. It looks like a 4 year old typing.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 8, 2013)

When I read my old post I often wonder just how medicated I must have been. Coffee and THC are probably the two biggest reasons my house stays clean!


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen some of my old posts and not had a clue wtf I was trying to say. roflmao.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> THat would be the Triangle. Phenomenal girl, but likes to keep her traits to her self. From you discription, the frosty one might be TK dom. pheno. But those GTH's are hazes, so most do lean torward th sativa, hazy side. THat's why he's worked on the LeeRoy far so long, trying to get that TK to really come through.
> As for as the LA cup.. IDK ..60, haven't decided. But for you Nightmare.... it's double... LOL..


Nice info! I just looked it up and it has the TK leaf structure. The TK itself from what I have seen has a poor yield. This thing is neck and neck with Longs Peak Blue on yield. I should have the Triangle cut by next month. It's one of the hardest cuts to find.

I'll buy a pack as long as you don't start calling me Dawg and wear silver teeth


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's some pics so you get a better idea of what I'm talking about. Huge frosty yields from this pheno! My others didn't make the cut as this one blew them away. Here are pics of the weird spikey stems.
























Ghost Train Haze #2


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 8, 2013)

Vale'Vale' Day 28
View attachment 2471409View attachment 2471410


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting expression nightmare, nice find!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 9, 2013)

Rare dankness Afghan Poison: 55 days,hydro,basic nutes, 6 day flush, 5 day dry, no cure

Bag Appeal: 10
Aroma: old school affy and Lemon Zest
Taste: creamy lemon; obviously this will need another report after cure. I expect good things
Effects:Very nice body and head buzz. Really feel it between the eyes and the back of my head. Very nice effect on my overall mood. Calming but not couch lock. motivating, cerebreal. very good meds for PTSD. in my opine.


Well done again RD team.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 9, 2013)

Finishing up my grow room. 24x17ft with 9ft ceilings. Since I am using nine 1000W super HPS bulbs running vertical with the plants sitting in 5 gallon oxyponics pro buckets, I am going to have LOTS of head room. Should have pics posted this weekend. 45 sites of 4 Corners Rare Dankness FTW.

Edit: A vital order was delayed a whole freakin week. Going to have to post pics next weekend : (
On the bright side they are including a free 1L of Advanced Nutrients Voodoo Juice and 1 gallon of Botanicare AquaShield to throw into the mix. But doesnt make up for my losses as a result of an extra week of waiting.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 13, 2013)

Well this is interesting... DANKEST OF THE DANK!!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 13, 2013)

Daaaaaaamn!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well this is interesting... DANKEST OF THE DANK!!!
> 
> View attachment 2479309


Tempted to buy all the seeds available for the ghost train haze series and make my whole grow room exclusive to those since I am a sucker for girls with a high THC%.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well this is interesting... DANKEST OF THE DANK!!!
> 
> View attachment 2479309


well if thats not a feather in the cap i dont know what is... congratz RD team i will be runnin somethin of yours in the next run no doubt... ever figure out what number GTH that was???


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2013)

hey Mrs Rd, get a get an answer to my pm?


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was wondering what characteristics your males pass on to their offspring. I see you have the rd 1, an afghani, the neville wreck.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 14, 2013)

All the males are strong breeders. There are actually more than you listed. But the nevil's passes on the haze trait strongly, the RD passes on OG traits, and the afghani passes on the thick nug sweet smelling afghani trait.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> All the males are strong breeders. There are actually more than you listed. But the nevil's passes on the haze trait strongly, the RD passes on OG traits, and the afghani passes on the thick nug sweet smelling afghani trait.


My GTH#2 is so weird Spikey leaves and stems; single blade leafs and has the look of the Triangle kush. This one passed down the female traits and is going to finish at 65 days like an OG kush with the haze yield. Only 1 out of the 10 pack looks like this, the others are haze dominate. I thought I'd post another pic of it since it's grown alot in the last couple days. I'm going to call it the Barbie pheno because I can't call her Spike. Barbie as in Barbs like barbed wire. Closeup it looks like barb wire going around the leaves and stems.







Triangle Kush (Not my pic)


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well this is interesting... DANKEST OF THE DANK!!!
> 
> View attachment 2479309


That's impressive! Send me a cut right away! 

I like numbers. They are based on fact rather than hear say.

Mind posting lab results? I like to look at all the numbers.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice 29%


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 14, 2013)

THanks.. We did not grow this one. Kyle Kushman out in Cali did, from seed, and veganics. It's just nice to see the results are close to the High Times test. I'll ask for a pic of the results, as I also want them for my file.
I have asked for a lil' to sample while I'm out for the LA cup, so I can compare to Moon's cut.

Also, Web-sitw info is being revised and the new stuff is up on the web-site minus pics. Getting those together now.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 14, 2013)

And the best tasting ghost flavored BHO you could ever imagine!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 14, 2013)

Nightmareceature check your pm NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 14, 2013)

More Rare Dankness packs scored from RD-MI. Cuz that's what he does!!









Here's my "Honey do" list for 2013 from Belle. 
Run these.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

I have never seen a cannabis plant have spikey stems. This is on the leaves and stems. Does moon know why it's like this? I mean it's putting out dank.







I just took this. A picture of the MOM. She is at day 61. I'm going to chop at day 65 or 70.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> More Rare Dankness packs scored from RD-MI. Cuz that's what he does!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude I'm jealous! I don't think I have ever seen anyone score more seeds than you do. You should be busy for the next 10 years!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 14, 2013)

He's not concerned about the SPIKY stems... that's ok. Those are trichs... headless trichs. Yes, he has a TK that does that.. It's the single leaf that says this cutting needs more light. Did you take this cutting off a flowering plant?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice collection of RD beans bro , going to have to add some to my collection as well ..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> He's not concerned about the SPIKY stems... that's ok. Those are trichs... headless trichs. Yes, he has a TK that does that.. It's the single leaf that says this cutting needs more light. Did you take this cutting off a flowering plant?


No, I took the cut before it went into flowering. It is under a weak light. That light is used for clones and it's on 24hrs a day. I topped it a couple days ago.
I put it under a T5. It looks solid and isnt poping any pistils. I topped it a couple days ago. I will keep an eye on it and see if it goes back to 3 leafs. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 14, 2013)

Some one has a frost giant !!!!! Hehehehehe 

U lucky Fuk


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 14, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Some one has a frost giant !!!!! Hehehehehe
> 
> U lucky Fuk


Frost Giant, I like that! RD should come out with a strain called Frost Giant!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 14, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Frost Giant, I like that! RD should come out with a strain called Frost Giant!


Only one way to chop a Frost Gaint. In a loin cloth with a broadsword!!!!


Gotta go all Conan on them biacthes!!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 14, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hey Mrs Rd, get a get an answer to my pm?


my apologies, just not too long ago checked my email and it says you responding 2 days ago but inbox was full. cleared it out so when you see this message could you hit me back. thanks


----------



## bloodytrichomes (Jan 14, 2013)

when will rd seeds be available on the west side of mich ?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 14, 2013)

I did it again, did it not go through again?




Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> my apologies, just not too long ago checked my email and it says you responding 2 days ago but inbox was full. cleared it out so when you see this message could you hit me back. thanks


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 14, 2013)

bloodytrichomes said:


> when will rd seeds be available on the west side of mich ?


 get with RD mi. I can help deliver if nessary


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 14, 2013)

While I am waiting for my final order to come in I have lots of free time and decided to do some research into the genetics of 4 Corners. I was under the impression that 90x is a cross between The Triangle and Chemdawg #4. Found this site stating it is Chemdawg #4 and The White. Is The White another name for The Triangle, or is that site just posting BS? http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/90x/

Also, I hope that dude just really sucks at growing cause an oz per plant is weak as hell. I hope crossing it with your Afghani cross upped the yields to 4oz+ in a solid setup.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 14, 2013)

The white is not used in any RD strains.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I did it again, did it not go through again?


no and it seems like i can't receive pm's from anyone atm.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 14, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> no and it seems like i can't receive pm's from anyone atm.


If you click My Rollitup in the top right portion of the screen and then click Inbox on the left side it should show any private messages that were sent to you. Otherwise yes your shit is fucked up.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 15, 2013)

No, the white has never been used. And the white is not the Triangle. People tell people they have the triangle , when they have the white. Somethimes I wish there was a DNA map for plants, then have the people would be shown as idiots. 
4 Corners is Triangle X Afghan ibl. 
I gave an aswer on a diferrent forum(WW) about the 90x.. Triangle thingy. 
And yes, she can be a beast, Nester ran it at his dispensary IN FT. Collins 2-3 years ago. I think there was a right up on it somewhere. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 15, 2013)

THe answer is, it's fine.


Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> no and it seems like i can't receive pm's from anyone atm.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 15, 2013)

Gonna try some legit sour diesel for the first time ever. This shit smells incredible, most sour smelling pot I have ever come across. My next order will def include Colorado Diesel, Longs Peak Blue, and a few Kushes; just started germinating the Afghan H.A. and 501st OG yesterday, the I.E.D. seeds I split with my friend are going to be sitting idle for awhile. Hoping that Afghan H.A. will take advantage of my 9 ft ceilings.

Is the Colorado Diesel available anywhere or has that strain been phased out?
"CO Diesel and Abusive Afghan were CO only , no plans on making those for global atm." - Moonshine
Ah a CO exclusive, that is such a tease.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 15, 2013)

Bloody, new release coming soon is Sour D OG..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 15, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Bloody, new release coming soon is Sour D OG..


I am sold. Woulda been cool to have the Colorado Diesel label so that when I give it to the coop users they will know these are CO genetics making them croppy flop.


----------



## PrezDickie (Jan 16, 2013)

of my 4 rare dankness plants i've now got three confirmed females. both my pineapple hash plants and my mutant ox are showing pistils. my normal ox showed balls and went bye-bye since im not trying for seeds this run. cant wait to see these ladies in full bud.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 16, 2013)

Longs Peak Blue! Day 64, I'm chopping her tomorrow. Weird pheno, she started out green then turned burgundy with splashes of red. This pheno sorta foxtails at the end. More pics at The Seed Depot ( Dont know if I can post a link or not).


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 16, 2013)

Fucking mouse ate my 501st and Afghan H.A. seeds that were being germinated. I will find and kill that bastard.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 16, 2013)

here is some walkers at 55 days


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 16, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> View attachment 2482781View attachment 2482782here is some walkers at 55 days


The yield looks good on that strain. I had Albert Walker, it was the hardest strain to clone.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Longs Peak Blue! Day 64, I'm chopping her tomorrow. Weird pheno, she started out green then turned burgundy with splashes of red. This pheno sorta foxtails at the end. More pics at The Seed Depot ( Dont know if I can post a link or not).


seems like you got quite a unique pheno there nightmare... most the ones ive seen looked like a little heavyier yeilds but that lokks dank... nice job


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 16, 2013)

The yield on this pheno is less but the buds are more dense and the smell is great. It kinda foxtails at the end. My other pheno is a big yielder but the buds are not so dense and it's leafy, also lacks smell. It might be the House & Garden shooting powder that made it foxtail but none of my other buds foxtailed. The Ghost Train Haze #2 is kicking ass!

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1018-Long-Peak-s-Blue-amp-GTH-2-in-VEG/page5


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it safe to say that all the Kushes from 2012 (excluding Lost Creek) are going to be done flowering before any of the new 2013 Kushes if they were placed in the same setup? From the flowering times listed it seems the new 2013 Kushes will work well with 4 Corners, as supposed to 501st OG which I will have more seeds of in the near future.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Mrs. Rare Dankness when will Karma Bitch be back in stock at attitude ?? Really want to get a couple packs of it , heard some good stuff on her , thanks RedMan


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 16, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The yield on this pheno is less but the buds are more dense and the smell is great. It kinda foxtails at the end. My other pheno is a big yielder but the buds are not so dense and it's leafy, also lacks smell. It might be the House & Garden shooting powder that made it foxtail but none of my other buds foxtailed. The Ghost Train Haze #2 is kicking ass!
> 
> http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1018-Long-Peak-s-Blue-amp-GTH-2-in-VEG/page5


 the shooting powder does seem to add to the foxtails.. What for white tails when u are at the high end. 

Very nice. Your camera work is smokin !!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok so I have a quick question I'm getting ready to grab 2 packs and I wanted to kno how they stack up b4 I grab em ...

Scenario: all my friends smoke A+ or A1 we all it ..if its not a1 it just gets lost In memory ..strains like blue dream and or anything fruity is B list ..we want straight fuel funk turn ur nose up kush chem flavor ..that's it ...the 2 strains that look right up my alley are 
Venom og 
Warda reek n og 
And depending on my budget Maybe the face off cross I forgot the name ..
Any info is appreciated ..the sooner the better as my new seed time frame is closing ..thanks


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

War a reek'n, Venom, some say Scott's (i think it's more lemon) or the new Commerce City Kush. 




silverhazefiend said:


> Ok so I have a quick question I'm getting ready to grab 2 packs and I wanted to kno how they stack up b4 I grab em ...
> 
> Scenario: all my friends smoke A+ or A1 we all it ..if its not a1 it just gets lost In memory ..strains like blue dream and or anything fruity is B list ..we want straight fuel funk turn ur nose up kush chem flavor ..that's it ...the 2 strains that look right up my alley are
> Venom og
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

Tude should be restocked next week., I was told everything... HINT, HINT... left Spain yesterday.



RedMan420 said:


> Hey Mrs. Rare Dankness when will Karma Bitch be back in stock at attitude ?? Really want to get a couple packs of it , heard some good stuff on her , thanks RedMan


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

No.. We think an extra 5 days might help everything. I'm coming to the conclusion, people just chopped early. Going with the old "tell you to be here at 6, when i really mean 7, becase you are always late" way.


BloodyBonzai said:


> Is it safe to say that all the Kushes from 2012 (excluding Lost Creek) are going to be done flowering before any of the new 2013 Kushes if they were placed in the same setup? From the flowering times listed it seems the new 2013 Kushes will work well with 4 Corners, as supposed to 501st OG which I will have more seeds of in the near future.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm kinda speachless.. does it smell like BLUEBERRIES... 

and could you get your GTH#2 tested?



Nightmarecreature said:


> Longs Peak Blue! Day 64, I'm chopping her tomorrow. Weird pheno, she started out green then turned burgundy with splashes of red. This pheno sorta foxtails at the end. More pics at The Seed Depot ( Dont know if I can post a link or not).


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Tude should be restocked next week., I was told everything... HINT, HINT... left Spain yesterday.


So when you say everything does that include the blue OX?? Cuz I found them at seaofseeds was going to get them and face wreck haze , but if that has some of the blue OX then I'll wait and get them from the tude. Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

SEA of SEEDS doesn't have the BLUE OX.. They have OX. 



QUOTE=RedMan420;8536484]So when you say everything does that include the blue OX?? Cuz I found them at seaofseeds was going to get them and face wreck haze , but if that has some of the blue OX then I'll wait and get them from the tude. Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Tude should be restocked next week., I was told everything... HINT, HINT... left Spain yesterday.


Thank you for the quick response ..I figured those 2 would be my style ..I'm gonna grab them in a few minutes ..last question do u kno if the the lee Roy is gonna be in that drop ? It's the triangle bx one right ?


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 16, 2013)

No I know they don't have it but if your sending blue OX to the tude I want that and will wait to place my order with them.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 16, 2013)

I found the karma bitch at seaofseeds along with face wreck haze , but I want some of the blue OX


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

Everything!



silverhazefiend said:


> thank you for the quick response ..i figured those 2 would be my style ..i'm gonna grab them in a few minutes ..last question do u kno if the the lee roy is gonna be in that drop ? It's the triangle bx one right ?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I'm kinda speachless.. does it smell like BLUEBERRIES...
> 
> and could you get your GTH#2 tested?


Yes, it does smell like blueberrys. I'm getting worried. Even though I have my Doctors rec and I'm legal and I have a carbon filter, I can smell it from the street.
I will most likely give a cutting to my friend who owns a dispensary and he'll get it tested. If the GTH#2 is a killer smoke, then yes, it will get tested. I'm guessing it's going to be. Most big yielders are mid grades, the GTH#2 is a top shelf high yielder.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Everything!


Hell yeah looks like I'll wait til next week to order!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 16, 2013)

That is the issue with the OLD BLUE (mom) and Scott's Blue, multiply that by 20 girls... Can you say smelly.



Nightmarecreature said:


> Yes, it does smell like blueberrys. I'm getting worried. Even though I have my Doctors rec and I'm legal and I have a carbon filter, I can smell it from the street.
> I will most likely give a cutting to my friend who owns a dispensary and he'll get it tested. If the GTH#2 is a killer smoke, then yes, it will get tested. I'm guessing it's going to be. Most big yielders are mid grades, the GTH#2 is a top shelf high yielder.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 16, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Yes, it does smell like blueberrys. I'm getting worried. Even though I have my Doctors rec and I'm legal and I have a carbon filter, I can smell it from the street.
> I will most likely give a cutting to my friend who owns a dispensary and he'll get it tested. If the GTH#2 is a killer smoke, then yes, it will get tested. I'm guessing it's going to be. Most big yielders are mid grades, the GTH#2 is a top shelf high yielder.


Im runnin shit completely legal too, and if that blueberry really smellls that strong it makes me want it that much more.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 17, 2013)

Last look at the 4 Corner moms before they get all cut up.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Bad_zps594ec401.jpeg
This is the one that has the tiny pistils and is not branching out except for bottom 4 branches and the top 1/3 of the plant. 4 plants like this.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Good_zps6767c4ea.jpeg
This is the best one of all, tons of healthy branches everywhere. Pulling 16 clones off of her, and I could get at least 20 if I wanted to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill post some pics of he blue ox when the lights come on but they are some nice big smelly plants lol.. 1 clearly looks like bubba kush and the other 2 im guessing is expressing the blue side of things.. Looks like im going to hvae to grab some more rd finding dank in them beans..


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 17, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Tude should be restocked next week., I was told everything... HINT, HINT... left Spain yesterday.


I will be up at 4am everyday next week checking.
Lee Roy, Star Killer, and Blue OX for starters.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 18, 2013)

I know its Boring But Heres some Veggies


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 18, 2013)

That flo-og 2 already looks like it has the flo growth structure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2013)

all kinds of new shit!


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 18, 2013)

Very true Rd i just harvested a Flo they grow very similar very short but tight structure
cant wait to see what she does in flowering heres a pic of Flo i just Harvested you can see the similarities


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 18, 2013)

That the flo cut used in the cross? If so, glad moon or someone got that to you. What a sick clone. I've got her rocking out here in MI too. Starting to see finished batches trickle in from friends.


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Yes, it does smell like blueberrys. I'm getting worried. Even though I have my Doctors rec and I'm legal and I have a carbon filter, I can smell it from the street.
> I will most likely give a cutting to my friend who owns a dispensary and he'll get it tested. If the GTH#2 is a killer smoke, then yes, it will get tested. I'm guessing it's going to be. Most big yielders are mid grades, the GTH#2 is a top shelf high yielder.


Out of curiosity whats the difference between GTH#1 and GTH #2?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

GTH#1 Ghost OG X Nevilles Wreck GTH#2 Triangle Kush X Nevilles Wreck

I think?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

In the future I'm going to avoid anything with Nevilles Wreck. It's too dominate, 9 out of 10 seeds or more will be Nevilles Wreck dominate. I have seen this with other growers using RD and the Nevilles Wreck. It you get something that isn't NW dominate like I did, then it's worth it.


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> GTH#1 Ghost OG X Nevilles Wreck GTH#2 Triangle Kush X Nevilles Wreck
> 
> I think?


Ty for your reply.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 18, 2013)

All of the dads are pretty dominant in the crosses. If you want something pure OG, then the OG line is the only way to go. I have seen the influence of 3 of the dads first hand in seeds I've cracked. I've grown goatwreck haze, tangerine trainwreck haze, afghan ghost and Scott's OG from seed.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 18, 2013)

New pic of Rare Darkness from SEED... THank you SP. for allowing me and the photog into your grow.


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I will be up at 4am everyday next week checking.
> Lee Roy, Star Killer, and Blue OX for starters.


Just an FYI. I think it started sometime this week on the Attitude. If you click on the strain that is out of stock that you are coveting, there is a box that you can click on requesting you get an email informing you that it got restocked again.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 18, 2013)

NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aparentely they are prepping.. Teach me to send the info early. You can all sleep late a few more days. I will make a post the day before. 



calicat said:


> Just an FYI. I think it started sometime this week on the Attitude. If you click on the strain that is out of stock that you are coveting, there is a box that you can click on requesting you get an email informing you that it got restocked again.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> All of the dads are pretty dominant in the crosses. If you want something pure OG, then the OG line is the only way to go. I have seen the influence of 3 of the dads first hand in seeds I've cracked. I've grown goatwreck haze, tangerine trainwreck haze, afghan ghost and Scott's OG from seed.


I will probably pick up the Scott's OG at the cup, I want to run that one next. No need for me to run Doc's as I have the Faceoff, only thing is the yield sucks.

The male I have been working with is a recessive male, it lets the female traits shine through. It's also a reverse male which is a hermaphrodite, but it's male dominate. Reverse males are badass for breeding. DJ Short uses them.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> New pic of Rare Darkness from SEED... THank you SP. for allowing me and the photog into your grow.
> 
> View attachment 2485794


That looks pretty cool! Dark Chocolate Yum!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2013)

i love the colors...


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aparentely they are prepping.. Teach me to send the info early. You can all sleep late a few more days. I will make a post the day before.


I was referring to the new feature on the Attitude Website. If you click on a strain that is unavailable there is a box you can click on then you enter your email address. They will foward an email to the addy you typed in once the strain is availabe for purchase.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aparentely they are prepping.. Teach me to send the info early. You can all sleep late a few more days. I will make a post the day before.


you gave me a couple hours of sleep . I sure was going to grab those leeroys for sure after growing the other ogs i want all rd ogs lol.. Its definately something i can have jars of constantly and not ge tired of.. I know the bd x og is going to be a delight..


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 19, 2013)

no one told me i can just buy these off the attitude.


----------



## Cman22 (Jan 19, 2013)

To whom it may concern 
I recently picked up a ten pack of venom og fro attitude. I havent seen much info on the venom og. Im from so cal so u know i am used to the those real ogs. I currently running seeds i have dna kosher and sour kush going. Next round will include the venom. Now which rare strain should i pick up next. Any venom info would be nice. Garden grove grower


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 19, 2013)

Scott's and Doc's OG are great. I have not heard one person say they didn't like them. The Venom is a cross of the Poison OG. Since your in Cali you should pick up a Poison OG clone, potent and dank as hell!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2013)

What would you guys recommend for a RD strain that finishes up in around 9 weeks. Perpetual garden, so I have to keep it 9 week strains for now.

Not so concerned with yield ....

Thanks!


----------



## Cman22 (Jan 19, 2013)

Og clones are not easy to find in cali. And if someone claims they have them they are usually fakes or and have mold. The og buds are easy to find and sometimes you find a seed in the buds which is great. Some many fakes in cali its crazy. I get bubba and kush easy but that og ogees clones not around. Greddy cali growers. I always give clones away for free. Good garma im not greedy i want everyone to smoke dank. Get a job. Grow for your self and family members that smoke. The big growers make everyone look bad. Grow your own. Every night on the news someone goes big and goes down big
Im not hating just trying to clarify whats really going on.


----------



## Cman22 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightmare tell me where the poison og clones are at. And i will go get some.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2013)

Cman22 said:


> To whom it may concern
> I recently picked up a ten pack of venom og fro attitude. I havent seen much info on the venom og. Im from so cal so u know i am used to the those real ogs. I currently running seeds i have dna kosher and sour kush going. Next round will include the venom. Now which rare strain should i pick up next. Any venom info would be nice. Garden grove grower


the venom was nice and very potent..Smelled very strong stronger than both scotts and docs and yeilds dense buds.. A good choice definately.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> What would you guys recommend for a RD strain that finishes up in around 9 weeks. Perpetual garden, so I have to keep it 9 week strains for now.
> 
> Not so concerned with yield ....
> 
> Thanks!


Try a kush out stow. I've grown the Scott's OG. Great!!!


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 19, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aparentely they are prepping.. Teach me to send the info early. You can all sleep late a few more days. I will make a post the day before.


Thanks, looking forward to having some of these og genetics. This thread and the vibe in here is a breath of fresh air. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2013)

Blue ox started 12/12 1/12/13


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 20, 2013)

Sometimes people get busy, it happens. I do not control other peoples time. that is all.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Sometimes people get busy, it happens. I do not control other peoples time. that is all.


Trst me i know exactly what you mean..Dealing with it first hand but still trying to make time which i should have more of now.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 20, 2013)

Final package arrived on Friday and the whole pallet was flipped over. There is shit that is broken and shit that wasnt included that should have been. Very pissed off atm. Might be able to have things pulled together mid-week to post pics depending on how things go tomorrow.


----------



## wildcatblue (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Tude should be restocked next week., I was told everything... HINT, HINT... left Spain yesterday.


Any update on this?


----------



## feva (Jan 21, 2013)

for shits and giggles thought id through the 2 babies up. i orginally planted 6 LONGS PEAK BLUE seeds only 2 made it out of the dirt. i think proabably enviroment error not the seeds. its been a bit cold here. keeping the other 6 seeds till spring when the temps are more stable in my room.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 21, 2013)

I sad I wasn't gonna buy anymore seed packs for now but I see some RD gear on sale anybody got any info on the 
Afghan ghost ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2013)

ghost og x afghan ibl.Rd mi grew it i think or homeless did either or will come in and shed some info when they see this tho


----------



## calicat (Jan 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ghost og x afghan ibl.Rd mi grew it i think or homeless did either or will come in and shed some info when they see this tho


There are so many og cuts it gets really confusing. What is the ghost og cut and the poison cut that RD utilizes? Ty in advance for a reply.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2013)

Info on the different cuttings of OG Kush:

* *Tahoe:* cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.
* *Larry:* The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from
* *SFV:* There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve
* *Ghost:* This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut.
* *Tripple OG:* This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.
* *Abusive:* This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg.
* *SAC#2:* Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.
* *P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G:* Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.
* *Apothecary:* O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999
* *Diablo:* This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley
* *Raskal's OG:* Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal
* *HA OG:* Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.
* *Poison OG:* Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in &#8216;96
* *SAC#1* & *SAC#3*: #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name &#8220;Purple O.G Kush&#8221;, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


----------



## mrueeda (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually if im not wrong also the LEGEND, SKYWALKER, TRIANGLE KUSH and FACEOFF are considered legit old school OGs by many...But who knows the real story !


----------



## calicat (Jan 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Info on the different cuttings of OG Kush:
> 
> * *Tahoe:* cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.
> * *Larry:* The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from
> ...


+ rep ty for that info


----------



## calicat (Jan 21, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Actually if im not wrong also the LEGEND, SKYWALKER, TRIANGLE KUSH and FACEOFF are considered legit old school OGs by many...But who knows the real story !


Oh always thought skywalker was blueberry x mazar i shariff? or is that an acutal og cut that took that name too?


----------



## mrueeda (Jan 21, 2013)

calicat said:


> Oh always thought skywalker was blueberry x mazar i shariff? or is that an acutal og cut that took that name too?


Nope...the real deal skywalker is known as sativa og...Some swear by their lives that its the original cut of og kush which was like 70/80 % sativa with no ceiling high and very little body stone...according to this version of the story the indica phenos of og came after that one as crosses with stouter plants in order to make it more suitable for small growing...Dont really know if its true but i can confirm u that is an amazing smoke and has nothin to do with the Dutch Passion skywalker x OG kush cut which is around as a poor name game...RD has a couple of hybrids based on the original skywalker and will certainly know much more than me on this one..


----------



## calicat (Jan 21, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Nope...the real deal skywalker is known as sativa og...Some swear by their lives that its the original cut of og kush which was like 70/80 % sativa with no ceiling high and very little body stone...according to this version of the story the indica phenos of og came after that one as crosses with stouter plants in order to make it more suitable for small growing...Dont really know if its true but i can confirm u that is an amazing smoke and has nothin to do with the Dutch Passion skywalker x OG kush cut which is around as a poor name game...RD has a couple of hybrids based on the original skywalker and will certainly know much more than me on this one..


Oh ty for shedding light on that matter.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay... Some info....

afghan ghost- I grew her and have a nice keeper. There are some pics in my rd album on here. Afghan ibl is strong in all crosses, so you will see a lot of sweet thick nug afghani influence in it. In my cut right at the end the ghost shines throu and gives it a bit of that og funk. Very narcotic smoke.

as far as the OG list... Not completely accurate. Nor does it include all of the OG cuts. That list makes me crack up when I see it and swerves name is next to tahoe and sfv and Bret bogue's fake og is listed. Yes skywalker is one of the original cuts, as the story goes Luke was blowing it up in LA in like '95. Legend is possibly an S1 of the TK, no one knows for sure. Faceoff was found from the same seeds OGkushman found the poison in, but was found by thadocta. Or as another member here pointed out, faceoff was already a dope OG cut and OGkushman found the poison and docta found "faceoff" both being s1 of the real faceoff? That right nightmare?

either way, this is not even a full list of all OG cuts that are legit. My most sought after OGs aren't even listed.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info ..

I seen that u also the the lee Roy ..how was the taste and smell ?


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you ran any BHO with your Afghan Ghost cut?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 21, 2013)

havent run bho with her yet. only did one tester plant of it so far. tough to find space for all the new seed plants and all the new clones i take in regularly. 

Lee Roy is awesome. Going to probably be the most popular RD strain this year in my opinion. Mine was a clone I received from moonshine found in the original batch of testers at the beginning of '12. It is very pungent, along the lines of the TK, but doesnt have the Cologne smell the TK has, instead it is replaced by a lime/minty funk. bit of OG, but to me really reminds me of like a really skunky mojito. almost can smell the liquor in it. Really a preliminary keeper of the Lee Roy, may not be a keeper in the long run. I know Moon is looking for a better keeper of it as we speak. I know someone will find a true TK pheno somewhere. goodluck to everyone!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey fellas say i wanted to get a thc/cbc of something how would i go about it?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 22, 2013)

? a rd strain?

and what kina of post is that above ^^^.


hellraizer30 said:


> Hey fellas say i wanted to get a thc/cbc of something how would i go about it?


----------



## stak (Jan 22, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> and what kina of post is that above ^^^.



Someone is testing out their bot. All of his posts are just a single sentence copy/paste from the first post in the thread.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you!!!!..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 22, 2013)

Worked through all the unexpected major problems, posting pics tomorrow, no more excuses. Also adding Advanced Nutrients No Shock and Organic B-1 into the mix. The cuttings I took of 4 Corners are looking real good in the EZ-Cloner with a T5 light.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2013)

just got my rare darkness but my bubba trainwreck haze got switched for afghan hells angel. was that a good trade?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> just got my rare darkness but my bubba trainwreck haze got switched for afghan hells angel. was that a good trade?


I would say so.. You should get some nice ladies in that pack esp since the ha og cut is a beast

Starting up some more test seeds for rd and somestrains i bought froom rd.. I put down 5 ogx2 and blue terrors.. Also adding some 4 corners in the mix..


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^Who messed the order up, out of curiosity?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2013)

highlife... im not mad but i def needed the more narcotic strain.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you contact them and let them know?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 22, 2013)

It's more of that body stone.. If you are not happy, I am sure they will help.


greenghost420 said:


> highlife... im not mad but i def needed the more narcotic strain.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 22, 2013)

From the conversation today. I think Feb. 1st is the date. This is what I was told.. If it goes differently, if they jump the gun... *do not hold me responsible.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> From the conversation today. I think Feb. 1st is the date. This is what I was told.. If it goes differently, if they jump the gun... *do not hold me responsible.*


No no noim holding you personally responsible


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2013)

i was hoping to get a male to cross to the pre98 bubba...no biggie. body high is good just in case i get a fem


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 23, 2013)

Forgot to take a pic of the clones when my friend was here with his camera. Also, will get a better shot of the grow room as well.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Room_zps753dc51b.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Reservoir_zpsc11c99bb.jpg


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2013)

my ghost train haze#1 at 3 weeks of 12/12. mainlined for 16 in supersoil doing great! smells of pure lemons. and exploding by the day!!! to be continued...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not a rd strain! Was just figuring you all would know!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 23, 2013)

What was your question? I didn't understand it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well sinse i dont live in a state with a lab to test some smoke! How would i go about geting some tested?


----------



## calicat (Jan 23, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> From the conversation today. I think Feb. 1st is the date. This is what I was told.. If it goes differently, if they jump the gun... *do not hold me responsible.*


Probably to coincide with their monthly promo if you were referring to the tude.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well sinse i dont live in a state with a lab to test some smoke! How would i go about geting some tested?


aaaaahhhhh now I get it. Contact a lab in a med state and see if u can send in a sample. Or find a member who will do it for you. 
Iron labs. Cannalytics. Are Couple off the top of my head.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Info on the different cuttings of OG Kush:
> 
> * *Tahoe:* cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.
> * *Larry:* The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from
> ...


I have smoked these and grown some of these. The dank ones listed are straight up unreal. I have not tried the Tripple OG or the Raksal's OG. The Hells Angel OG would fall in the middle because the yield is great. This is my personal opinion so don't kill me.
*JUNK - Garbage Og's*
Larry OG
SFV OG- Dank but beat the hell up, there's better,
Abusive OG
SAC#1
SAC#2
Apothecary
Diablo

*Dank Legends
*Tahoe OG
Ghost OG
Private Reserve OG
Poison OG
SAC#3 (Original Purple Kush)
Faceoff OG
Skywalker OG


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well sinse i dont live in a state with a lab to test some smoke! How would i go about geting some tested?


Yeah man chances are labs out of state won't accept your samples. Best bet is find someone in a med state and give them a few bucks to get your nugs tested.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah man chances are labs out of state won't accept your samples. Best bet is find someone in a med state and give them a few bucks to get your nugs tested.


What does it cost?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 24, 2013)

Depends on the spot. Usually $40-50 per sample.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Depends on the spot. Usually $40-50 per sample.



Thats not bad at all! Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

Just be careful which lab you choose. I have heard of some that give off the same reading no matter what they test.. (thc, alcohol, ect.) SC labs is good, and Steep Hill.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

Canna Labs is another good one, here is one they did for the Facewreck concentrate.


----------



## calicat (Jan 24, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Depends on the spot. Usually $40-50 per sample.


That is great price. Here locally they charge $100 a sample.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 24, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> Derrrrrrrrrop


You used 1 of 7 posts since 2010 for that? Lmao.
I'm not trying to be rude, that's just funny to me.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 24, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> DJ Magic Mike crushes.


That really did nothin to make it better. Why do we always get the bots n spammers???


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 24, 2013)

Lots of beans added at Attitude, but none of the new ones.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

And back on subject.

Tangerine KUSH


----------



## mrueeda (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats real nice ! Hey mrs where can i find some shots of the leeroy ?? I heard much about that but seen almost nothing yet ..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Thats real nice ! Hey mrs where can i find some shots of the leeroy ?? I heard much about that but seen almost nothing yet ..


icmag and thc farmer
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/porkchop’s-lee-roy-test-grow.49185/


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

also 
http://www.riverrockcolorado.com/

they've had it on their shelves for about 6-7 months.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> icmag and thc farmer
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/porkchop%E2%80%99s-lee-roy-test-grow.49185/


Damn, the yield is really low for that strain. What is that an ounce per plant?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 24, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Damn, the yield is really low for that strain. What is that an ounce per plant?


Looks less than an ounce. I'm sure with some manipulation and a little bit of skill, you could get way more than that. 

Edit: Not saying that that dude doesn't have any skill, just saying I'm sure there are ways to make it yield better. Just came out wrong.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> icmag and thc farmer
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/porkchop’s-lee-roy-test-grow.49185/


I know this is a complete grow log. The yield looked like a few popcorn nugs.

Out of curiosity, how many packs do you give away before someone actually completes a grow log? 

Also the TK from everything I have read puts out a small yield. The GTH#2 Triangle Kush X Neville's Wreck that I have put out a huge yield.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 24, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> DJ Magic Mike makes everything better.
> 
> Letting those in the RD thread know that more is in stock is hardly spam Homelessbeans, but thanks for _your_ input?
> 
> ...


 so your posts are supposed to impart some meanin to us RD fans? so far all I'm getting are an example of your math skills and a cute qoute.


Are you a public school teacher?


Sorry Mrs RD.
I hav some Walkers in the camera. I'll drop some on you in a min. I have a vvvvveeeeerrrrryyyy important meeting this afternoon.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 24, 2013)

I went through and read that IcMag grow,those Lee Roy were all under one 400W light!!
I sure hope 1000s make ALL the difference in those. 
I didn't know anyone was growing them. 
It's really hard finding journals, that's for sure.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 24, 2013)

I pulled 48g of lee Roy from a 2 gallon pot, in the corner of my room on the very edge of the 1kw light footprint


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 24, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I pulled 48g of lee Roy from a 2 gallon pot, in the corner of my room on the very edge of the 1kw light footprint


That's what I'm talking about!!
(can't give you rep again yet. But I tried)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I went through and read that IcMag grow,those Lee Roy were all under one 400W light!!
> I sure hope 1000s make ALL the difference in those.
> I didn't know anyone was growing them.
> It's really hard finding journals, that's for sure.


That something i forgot to point out.. All those plants were under 1 xx 400 watt so yes yeild will be low. But ive seen some nice big fat buds from the leeroy.. I think in this thread.. Either way guys its dank and if you want a strain that can yield look at this thread on rugburn og dude got half pond each plant


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251988
half pound each plant on rugburns


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

Plenty of rd gear being grown and nothing but good feedback on the og crosses..


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 24, 2013)

I have some TLO soil cooking, it should step my grow up some. 
Then I can take a few weeks and learn how to use this camera. 
I hope to have some better journals coming up.


----------



## feva (Jan 24, 2013)

nice glad ive been looking at cams myself, good luck with the new toy


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 24, 2013)

Sweet. I love nikon. I use the coolpix P100.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

After the WEIRD day from hell. I will be drinking a wonderful pinot tonight, and smoking some Ghost.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

some shots of the blue ox girls 12 days in 12/12.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jan 24, 2013)

The new RD strains look quite intriguing. Just a little bit hesitant because my only experience with them is a Ghost Train Haze #1 ten pack in which 9 didn't hatch or died in infancy and the one that popped and lived was a male. It was right when they hit the scene awhile back. Never really had problems like that with a strain before (at least with a whole pack, maybe a few seeds may not make it).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

they are some big plants and want alot of food


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 24, 2013)

4 Corner Clones 3 Days in, thinkin of veggin for 4 weeks before flowering.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Clones_zps69d00ab4.jpg


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> After the WEIRD day from hell. I will be drinking a wonderful pinot tonight, and smoking some Ghost.


Damn, busting out the OG! Must have been a tough one for that. I'm actually gonna bust out some lee Roy tonight 2 month cure. Haven't smoked any in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 24, 2013)

Hell,between trying to get the store up, getting the new T-shirt designs done, trying to get all the photos group up to upload, getting LA ready, the XXX drama, and the tire iron incident.. I'm done today..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hell,between trying to get the store up, getting the new T-shirt designs done, trying to get all the photos group up to upload, getting LA ready, the XXX drama, and the tire iron incident.. I'm done today..


heck of a day eh..


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 24, 2013)

How about some flowers Mrs?

Walkers Kush at 59 days.. I'm gonna guess around 8 per 2 gallon pot. The one gal needs a tripod to stay up-right. She is kinda chest heavy :0


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 24, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> View attachment 2495426View attachment 2495427 How about some flowers Mrs?
> 
> Walkers Kush at 59 days.. I'm gonna guess around 8 per 2 gallon pot. The one gal needs a tripod to stay up-right. She is kinda chest heavy :0


That strain is def on my list to get. Nice work.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

[Q


UOTE=HomeLessBeans;8581054]View attachment 2495426View attachment 2495427 How about some flowers Mrs?
Nice JOB!
Walkers Kush at 59 days.. I'm gonna guess around 8 per 2 gallon pot. The one gal needs a tripod to stay up-right. She is kinda chest heavy :0[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=3774684740604&set=a.2653943722779.95893.1681388012&type=1&theater

NICE!


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 25, 2013)

I couldn't view the facebook link. I have an account also. 
Im not good with facebook, but we may need to be friends with linked person? not sure


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

hmm worked for me... Here is the photo they posted:RD OGs 
Venom, Docs, Warda Reekin, Rug Burn, Ghost Train Haze, 501st


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 25, 2013)

Any chance we will ever see the Stone Mountain strain in seed form?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 25, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> View attachment 2495426View attachment 2495427 How about some flowers Mrs?
> 
> Walkers Kush at 59 days.. I'm gonna guess around 8 per 2 gallon pot. The one gal needs a tripod to stay up-right. She is kinda chest heavy :0


Props on the yield ..how many watts was that ? And how long of a veg ? .. U jus shitted all over my 2 gallon yield lol


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 25, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Props on the yield ..how many watts was that ? And how long of a veg ? .. U jus shitted all over my 2 gallon yield lol


 Well the yield is still in play, I rarely like to make a guess like that. for the most part both these gurls have been under their own 1000wtt raptors with agrosun superreds in flower. Veg time?? too freakin long!! 2 months plus..


I'll lay a smart bet that you run some Walkers and you will spank your old record your own self. these buds are heavy heavy..not to belabor the point but #####=$$$$$$=


----------



## worshipdoom (Jan 25, 2013)

GTH #1 week 6 



Scott's OG wk6 


using biobizz and a few other additives in promix. open to any info on the strains. or questions.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Damn, busting out the OG! Must have been a tough one for that. I'm actually gonna bust out some lee Roy tonight 2 month cure. Haven't smoked any in a couple weeks.


So out of the Lee Roy & Scott's Og who is more potent, and who has the bigger yield??


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 25, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> View attachment 2495426View attachment 2495427 How about some flowers Mrs?
> 
> Walkers Kush at 59 days.. I'm gonna guess around 8 per 2 gallon pot. The one gal needs a tripod to stay up-right. She is kinda chest heavy :0


Every time I get them big like that in small pots they dry out too quick. how do you get a 2 gallon pot to not dry up by the next day? I like to run 2's and 3's and find my best yields are right there where I'm almost wishing I had a bigger pot. But I don't like having the light come on to a dry pot.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 2495319View attachment 2495320View attachment 2495322View attachment 2495323View attachment 2495325View attachment 2495328View attachment 2495329View attachment 2495330View attachment 2495332they are some big plants and want alot of food


what size tent is that? and how many grow bags can you fit in that space?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been asking that ?? for a while... Right now IDK... 



Nightmarecreature said:


> Any chance we will ever see the Stone Mountain strain in seed form?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 25, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Every time I get them big like that in small pots they dry out too quick. how do you get a 2 gallon pot to not dry up by the next day? I like to run 2's and 3's and find my best yields are right there where I'm almost wishing I had a bigger pot. But I don't like having the light come on to a dry pot.


Hydro buddy. Those bitches get fed 4 times a day.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^ ladies!



homelessbeans said:


> hydro buddy. Those bitches get fed 4 times a day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> what size tent is that? and how many grow bags can you fit in that space?


40x40x70. It depends on what size bags u use.3 gallons i got 12 with a nice fit. 2gallons i would say 16 with some lollipopping prob more


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 25, 2013)

A few weeks ago I saw on a different thread, a post about "ugly, lil, early seeds"
Sometimes I eat those, but I decided what do "mutant" beans do,.. you know the twins and the triplets, the cracked, the little, the ones people think are bad..
well here's what happen. The twin and triplets are my fav. Wonder if there paternal?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 25, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Any chance we will ever see the Stone Mountain strain in seed form?


I have stone mountain seeds. Also have 2 stone mountain females and 2 males I'm getting ready to play with.  stone mountain F2s in the future? Maybe... Stay tuned.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah, about ten minutes after I asked it all started to make sense. Gotta buy me some pumps to do it like you!



HomeLessBeans said:


> Hydro buddy. Those bitches get fed 4 times a day.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 26, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> yeah, about ten minutes after I asked it all started to make sense. Gotta buy me some pumps to do it like you!


I figured u figured!!!! These LADIES  love the water. Here at week 8 I am seein some serious swelling and foxtailing. Last Rez will be a little bloom boost. That should be freaky, and then a flush.

I would say this is one of the most commercial strain I have run. Tens acrosed the board. 

Hit me up when you wanna get wet.


----------



## Cman22 (Jan 26, 2013)

I germinated 10 venom og beans 8 popped open and took off toward jesus. So far so good. Rare dankness seems to be taking over the land. Thumbs up. I cant wait try out all the og beans.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 26, 2013)

YES, that is what he is thinking too. It's such a badass strain all the way around. One of those strains that became "local" HG status. 
Hmm, Maybe a pack or 2 of those for LA Cup.. for a contest.. Could be cool.



Rare D MI said:


> I have stone mountain seeds. Also have 2 stone mountain females and 2 males I'm getting ready to play with.  stone mountain F2s in the future? Maybe... Stay tuned.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 26, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I have stone mountain seeds. Also have 2 stone mountain females and 2 males I'm getting ready to play with.  stone mountain F2s in the future? Maybe... Stay tuned.


Moonshine's Stone Mountain looked good to me, nice and frosty. I only grow frosty strains or they get tossed. How's the yield and potency on it?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't flowered them off yet. However, I have a mutantish male, with the crinkle leaf trait. Moon says this is a recessive trait from the Katsu side. So I'm hoping it also coincides with the high cbd trait. All 4 plants smell like bubba kush in veg, growth structure seems to be equally affected from both sides. I've grown the Katsu for about 4 years, so I'm real familiar with the mom genes at work here.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 26, 2013)

Stone mountain also won the potency award at the boulder cannabis fest 3 years ago.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 26, 2013)

whats the biggest yeilding strain you have Rare D?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 26, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> whats the biggest yeilding strain you have Rare D?


Afghan HA is the largest yielding Indica, and I am pretty sure the largest yielding overall.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 26, 2013)

That is relative... pruning, nutes, light = better yield.



Da Almighty Jew said:


> whats the biggest yeilding strain you have Rare D?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> That is relative... pruning, nutes, light = better yield.


Ok, so that's it? Do you have a strain in your catalog that is the heaviest yeilder?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Ok, so that's it? Do you have a strain in your catalog that is the heaviest yeilder?


crosses with the hells angel,old blue and albert walker all seem to be heavy yielders with the off spring.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 26, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Afghan HA is the largest yielding Indica, and I am pretty sure the largest yielding overall.


What is Afghan HA?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2013)

afghan hells angel


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 26, 2013)

Longs Peak Blue, Alfred Packer, Walker Kush, Blue Train Haze, Aghan HA, are all heavy. Gth#1 and #8 are heavy if they are Scroged and pruned correctly. But it is relative, I have seen people do amazing things with one strain and different people do not so well with the same strain.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 26, 2013)

The GTH#2 out yielded my Hell's Angel and Long Peak's Blue. I think all you can go on is the mothers. I don't think the offspring F1's were throughly tested for anything other than hermies. It doesn't bother me because I like to pheno hunt. Your best bet it to buy a few packs and use the biggest yielder of the bunch.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 27, 2013)

Blue Ox....


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 27, 2013)

Really looking forward to the Blue OX. That pic is beautiful.


----------



## worshipdoom (Jan 27, 2013)

any chance anyone can get their hands on some tester seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Blue Ox....
> 
> View attachment 2498262


NOw i know what to look forward to..


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 27, 2013)

Look for that bubba dom, with a blueberry scent.


wyteberrywidow said:


> NOw i know what to look forward to..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Look for that bubba dom, with a blueberry scent.


Sweet. I knkw for sure I have onr thats basically giving me all bubba signs and another showing a mix #1 abd#3 my #2 looks like it could be more old.blue


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice! Thank you Mrs. Rare Dankness for posting the new pics on your site, they are dank as hell. Poor UV-A still has no photo.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh HELL YEAH... the new pics look lovely and love the descriptions.. This new RD drop has some killer genetics in it.. I'm loving this that blue ox looks gorgeous and so does all the other new crosses?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 28, 2013)

SMH.... I'll try again. I swear we've tried to upload it several times.


BloodyBonzai said:


> Nice! Thank you Mrs. Rare Dankness for posting the new pics on your site, they are dank as hell. POOr UV-A still has no photo.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 28, 2013)

For those going to the LA Cup! I just want to give you a heads up to save you all the trouble I went through last year. I expect the event to be bigger this year.
I will tell you how the Cup is going to go down. Atleast last year. The best thing about the Cup is buying seeds from vendors at a discounted price. While it's not the greatest, it is something fun to do and beats sitting at home.
It will probably get better every year. At the least you can have a laugh at Swerve's metal grill and wanna be gangsters with hats pulled sideways shouting ,"Yo Dawg!"

1# No parking anywhere. When you do find a parking your going to walk a mile. Be prepared to pay for parking, LA is gay like that! An extra $20 should do.
2# You'll wait in a long ass line that wrap around the building which will seem like a mile. It moves very very slowly. They will search you and your bags before you get in.
3# Eat first, bring a bottle of something to drink, I waited in line for 1 hour just to get a soda and some food. The food is pretty good though!
4# Forgot to add! Bring your Rec with you or you wont beable to smoke or even go into the good vendor areas. Including buying seeds!
5# Once you get in, go for the free stuff. They give out T-shirts, bong scrapers and lanyards if that is your thing. You will not get anything for free that is really good! You will NOT get free seeds. (i dont know why people think they are getting free seeds)
6# Bring your own weed! Most of the weed was horrible is an understatement.(The free samples and the stuff they donate is bad)
7# Bring your own bong or pipe. They give out free samples in nasty dirt bongs or pipes and don't clean them off with alcohol or ANYTHING. If you can't bring a pipe or bong, bring some alcohol wipes unless you want oral herpes.
8# Bring extra money for seeds because there will be lots of good seed vendors! This is probably the best reason to go!
9# Get really high! Before and after the event! If not you probably wont enjoy yourself!
10# Meet up with other Rollitupers,THCFarmers,ICmagers and share some good smoke!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 28, 2013)

Having a serious issue that I have never had before. I am doing everything exactly as I have in the past, only differences are that I am taking cuttings from a strain I have never grown before, new EZCloner, and new location. Everything else I am doing is the same, ran the EZCloner for 24 hrs to warm up the water prior to putting clones in, 24hrs of light, pH of water at 5.8, cut at 45 degree angle and was done under water to eliminate possibility of an air embolism, lightly ran the blade over the bottom quarter inch to take off the outer most skin of the clone, and dipped in clonex. Its been 7 days and there are no roots; and the area where roots should be forming is starting to look a bit brown. My only guess is that this cloning machine is causing the water to be too warm compared to the one I used to have. Checked the temp of the water and it is 81F.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2013)

knock that water temp down to at highest 75...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 28, 2013)

RD did give away free seeds last year .

I agree with most of these.. Def. Bring your own water.
I think your #7 is the most important... or you will end up with the CUP cough.




Nightmarecreature said:


> For those going to the LA Cup! I just want to give you a heads up to save you all the trouble I went through last year. I expect the event to be bigger this year.
> I will tell you how the Cup is going to go down. Atleast last year. The best thing about the Cup is buying seeds from vendors at a discounted price. While it's not the greatest, it is something fun to do and beats sitting at home.
> It will probably get better every year. At the least you can have a laugh at Swerve's metal grill and wanna be gangsters with hats pulled sideways shouting ,"Yo Dawg!"
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> knock that water temp down to at highest 75...


Ya I could make the change, but I think the only chance of getting these to root is if I re-cut them and control the temp of the water or w/e it was that caused these clones to fail in rooting. Starting to look at getting some Rapid Rooter and grabbing some seeds locally because if I dont get something up and going in the next week I am so screwed its not even funny.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2013)

i just had to do the same thing...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 28, 2013)

With the strains I used to grow I am pretty sure I would see at least a little root development by the 7th day (memory is a bit foggy from doing this over 5yrs ago). But I just spoke to someone that told me to give it another 7 days before giving up that some strains can take twice as long to start rooting. Anyone know if 4 Corners is a strain that needs more than 7 days to start seeing roots? The clones look healthy on top, some yellowing on a few; but most are completely green still.


----------



## sudshead (Jan 28, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I pulled 48g of lee Roy from a 2 gallon pot, in the corner of my room on the very edge of the 1kw light footprint


how many sq feet did the leroy take up? trying to get an idea of oz per sq foot under 1kw


----------



## calicat (Jan 28, 2013)

Mrs. D will RD have a booth at the San Francisco cup? If so prolly try to change my vacation time if thats the case. Ty in advance for a reply.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 28, 2013)

NO.... It has never taken more than 7 days.. Is this a new cloning Machine. I know Moon doesn't use those for that reason. He has heard horror stories.


BloodyBonzai said:


> With the strains I used to grow I am pretty sure I would see at least a little root development by the 7th day (memory is a bit foggy from doing this over 5yrs ago). But I just spoke to someone that told me to give it another 7 days before giving up that some strains can take twice as long to start rooting. Anyone know if 4 Corners is a strain that needs more than 7 days to start seeing roots? The clones look healthy on top, some yellowing on a few; but most are completely green still.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe 70/30 chance.


calicat said:


> Mrs. D will RD have a booth at the San Francisco cup? If so prolly try to change my vacation time if thats the case. Ty in advance for a reply.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 28, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NO.... It has never taken more than 7 days.. Is this a new cloning Machine. I know Moon doesn't use those for that reason. He has heard horror stories.


Ya it is new. Never had any problems with my old one. I noticed they are using a different pump, but I dont remember the temps my last one was running at since it always did an awesome job I never kept track. I guess I will start on implementing a back-up plan. Cant afford to buy 5 packs of RD strains to put in rapid rooters and put directly into my oxyponics setup. Gonna grab something local to use and in the meantime start the mothers for Afghan HA. This time I will make sure not a single mouse can get to the seeds. All the random BS.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 28, 2013)

sudshead said:


> how many sq feet did the leroy take up? trying to get an idea of oz per sq foot under 1kw


It was a single tester plant on the edge of the footprint of a 1kw hps. It took up no space at all. Literally 1 sq ft. It was just in a 2 gal pot.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> RD did give away free seeds last year .
> 
> I agree with most of these.. Def. Bring your own water.
> I think your #7 is the most important... or you will end up with the CUP cough.


Oh wow! I did not know you guys gave away free seeds. People were telling they were getting free seeds and I thought they were just high lol.

I can't believe SOHUM seeds was selling packs for $100. Sour Tsunami was the strain and it's a high CBD strain. I have heard from one grower that he didn't even get a high CBD pheno in a whole pack. That's too much for a gamble.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2013)

Blue ox day 17 12/12... Started on 1/12


----------



## greenstar420 (Jan 29, 2013)

They will be shown for who they are. Just give it time. We will be looking for you at the LA cup 2013 Mrs RD.


----------



## greenstar420 (Jan 29, 2013)

We will be there looking for some real genetics after we visit the RD booth.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 29, 2013)

Is Rare Dankness attending the Denver Cup? Prob a stupid question but I wanna know. I'm pumped about going.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm nice. Maybe I'll be nice this year!
But, there will be a show special.. and that will be FIRM!

As for a S TS... River Rock has the FIRE pheno of that. 



Nightmarecreature said:


> Oh wow! I did not know you guys gave away free seeds. People were telling they were getting free seeds and I thought they were just high lol.
> 
> I can't believe SOHUM seeds was selling packs for $100. Sour Tsunami was the strain and it's a high CBD strain. I have heard from one grower that he didn't even get a high CBD pheno in a whole pack. That's too much for a gamble.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2013)

ARE you threatening me.



greenstar420 said:


> They will be shown for who they are. Just give it time. We will be looking for you at the LA cup 2013 Mrs RD.


----------



## 420southwest (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey BloodyBonzai, I cloned some Four Corners and was amazed at how fast they rooted. It took 3-4 days to see roots. I use an aerocloner.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 29, 2013)

fdgaagafgasdfgdfg


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 29, 2013)

greenstar420 said:


> They will be shown for who they are. Just give it time. We will be looking for you at the LA cup 2013 Mrs RD.


Now that is makin me want to attend...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 29, 2013)

greenstar420 said:


> They will be shown for who they are. Just give it time. We will be looking for you at the LA cup 2013 Mrs RD.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like greenstar is looking for trouble.

I'd print it up and keep it handy. That way if anyone 
insists on getting knocked out at the cup, greenstar will 
be their name once they hit the floor. 

For the record. If homeless was there, he'd be looking for him the ENTIRE event. 
Even calling out "hey greenstar!" a few times, just seein' if anyone looks. lmao.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ lmao @ "hey green star"


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2013)

HMMM.. I really don't handle things well before I have coffee in the morning. 
But I would love to see you Homeless...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing is going to happen at the Cup! LOL! There were lots of G'd out kids but everyone was really peaceful. i didn't even hear any shit talking. I don't think security was even needed with thousands of people. More stuff happens at the local mall than the Cup.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2013)

One of these days im going to have to make it out to a cup. Hopefully the ones coming up.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 29, 2013)

Im a little worried that the cup is going to get raided this year, I was worried last year too. While I was parked in my car with it off and didn't have any intentions of driving for a few hours because I was on my way to walk to the cup from the parking lot. I was being watched by five guys in suits with dark sunglasses and ear pieces, while coming up from a bong hit and hot boxing the car. I told my girl and she said, "Shut up!" Then she goes "Oh shit!" I have ADHD and I noticed stuff like that. Those guys drove away once I spotted them. I don't know who they were but they were watching the people and the whole area. It was not just one car either but several cars. They looked like agents from the Matrix or secret service. I am not making this up, it's the truth. I'm going to keep an eye out this year and see if thye pull the same stunt again.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 29, 2013)

420southwest said:


> Hey BloodyBonzai, I cloned some Four Corners and was amazed at how fast they rooted. It took 3-4 days to see roots. I use an aerocloner.


I made some adjustments that I hope will promote rooting. No signs of rooting as of yesterday, I am not going to check again until Thursday since I want to keep the stems in complete darkness for a few days. Half the clones are still completely green so they are nice and healthy still. If there are no signs of rooting by Thursday I am going to recut them and put them into coco or something. BTW, what kind of setup did you put those 4 Corner clones into?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 29, 2013)

i think he used an aerocloner...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 29, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Im a little worried that the cup is going to get raided this year, I was worried last year too. While I was parked in my car with it off and didn't have any intentions of driving for a few hours because I was on my way to walk to the cup from the parking lot. I was being watched by five guys in suits with dark sunglasses and ear pieces, while coming up from a bong hit and hot boxing the car. I told my girl and she said, "Shut up!" Then she goes "Oh shit!" I have ADHD and I noticed stuff like that. Those guys drove away once I spotted them. I don't know who they were but they were watching the people and the whole area. It was not just one car either but several cars. They looked like agents from the Matrix or secret service. I am not making this up, it's the truth. I'm going to keep an eye out this year and see if thye pull the same stunt again.


If they were agents they were probably looking for someone specifically. If they were taking pictures then maybe they were tracking who attended the event since there is facial recognition software (they do this at certain protests and riots, basically if there are police in riot gear they are taking pics of the crowd). I doubt it was anything to worry about. I heard this rumor that weed can make you paranoid.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=595163197166683&set=p.595163197166683&type=1&theater


i like seeing these.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 29, 2013)

Vale' Vale'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2013)

Im just loving that cola great work


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank You. All three of these Vale'Vale' are really nice!!
I've never smoked green crack. From what people say, and the 
way these look and smell. I'm pretty fucking excited.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 29, 2013)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=252561

Fresh... I think you were wondering about the Tangerine Trainwreck Haze


----------



## my j (Jan 29, 2013)

those ox are coming along nicely....ww
any fragrance yet?
lee roy or blue ox i dont know which i'd prefer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2013)

my j said:


> those ox are coming along nicely....ww
> any fragrance yet?
> lee roy or blue ox i dont know which i'd prefer


Can't really pin yet but some sweet smells with some spice.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Vale' Vale'


ok, Glad, you stepped your shit up son.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like 3 female OX to go with the 1 Corleone (hope I can mention her here).


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 30, 2013)

So i got something FUN for the LA cup.. I call them Frisbees, MR. calls them rolling trays. SMH


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So i got something FUN for the LA cup.. I call them Frisbees, MR. calls them rolling trays. SMH
> 
> View attachment 2503595


Tie two together correctly and now they are a bra.

BTW, is Moonshine planning on releasing more strains with the OX as the strain of focus as with Nevil's Wreck, Afghani #1 IBL, and RD #1/2? Only asking cause of the Blue OX.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So i got something FUN for the LA cup.. I call them Frisbees, MR. calls them rolling trays. SMH
> 
> View attachment 2503595


love it. Favorite thing since the lighters.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know when Blue Ox, Lee Roy, et al are going to hit the 'tude?


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 30, 2013)

Friday morning 9:00 AM GMT I believe, aka 4:00 AM EST.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 30, 2013)

Do all the RD hazes have a really strong smell? Or is it just a good pheno that I landed?
The GTH#2 is the strongest smelling strain that I have that's dried and curing. The smell never died down.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 30, 2013)

Today was Moonshine's Birthday. I was a sneaky girl. I took a lil of everything he has ever created and had Joel Halen make a one of a kind RD piece.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2503857 Today was Moonshine's Birthday. I was a sneaky girl. I took a lil of everything he has ever created and had Joel Halen make a one of a kind RD piece.



Outstanding peace!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 30, 2013)

Fucking sick!! I love it. Wish I was there like last year. Was so cool getting to help christen the RD oil rig


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 30, 2013)

THANK you.. I put a ton of thought into it.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 30, 2013)

very nice. you guys are blessed.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> HMMM.. I really don't handle things well before I have coffee in the morning.
> But I would love to see you Homeless...


I would like to make it someday. I am sending flowers


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2503895THANK you.. I put a ton of thought into it.


That piece looks awesome. Def worthy of a bday rip. Also, clones are finally starting to root, keepin the temps down musta helped. Nothin over a 1/4 inch.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty girls.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a question ..lol I always got a question 

Has rd every thought about doing collecter packs ? ..or 4-5 seed collecter packs ..I was jus looking at the ghost train series and I would run all of them ..but I can't see myself purchasing all 9 packs honestly ..and with the way rd puts out strains I can't keep up lol ..but if I had the option to buy like the ghost train series 1-3..4-6..7-9
In maybe 5 seed packs for a certain price I could sample every variety and purchase more of the one I like ..I would sacrifice my selection #s for variety ..

I'm not sure if it crossed ur mind ..jus some food for thought ..RD has ALOT of strains jus another way to get it out to people with less $$ ..


Edit: is there any Long peaks blue grows in this thread ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2013)

g


silverhazefiend said:


> I had a question ..lol I always got a question
> 
> Has rd every thought about doing collecter packs ? ..or 4-5 seed collecter packs ..I was jus looking at the ghost train series and I would run all of them ..but I can't see myself purchasing all 9 packs honestly ..and with the way rd puts out strains I can't keep up lol ..but if I had the option to buy like the ghost train series 1-3..4-6..7-9
> In maybe 5 seed packs for a certain price I could sample every variety and purchase more of the one I like ..I would sacrifice my selection #s for variety ..
> ...


that is a e3xcellent idea for sure.. that way people don't have to wait months to get another pack they want only to find it sold out like me lol


----------



## feva (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2503857 Today was Moonshine's Birthday. I was a sneaky girl. I took a lil of everything he has ever created and had Joel Halen make a one of a kind RD piece.


 that is the fuckin shit. how many seeds are in there and is it one of each strain or a few of each. i always wanted a piece with a lil bud blown in it. one day maybe lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 31, 2013)

THere is only ONE place that could maybe make that happen.. I would have to ask. Maybe a GTH, OG, Sativa, or Indica nulti pack?
And the GTH is only 5 strains, 1,2,5,8,9 



silverhazefiend said:


> I had a question ..lol I always got a question
> 
> Has rd every thought about doing collecter packs ? ..or 4-5 seed collecter packs ..I was jus looking at the ghost train series and I would run all of them ..but I can't see myself purchasing all 9 packs honestly ..and with the way rd puts out strains I can't keep up lol ..but if I had the option to buy like the ghost train series 1-3..4-6..7-9
> In maybe 5 seed packs for a certain price I could sample every variety and purchase more of the one I like ..I would sacrifice my selection #s for variety ..
> ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2013)

awesome idea!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> THere is only ONE place that could maybe make that happen.. I would have to ask. Maybe a GTH, OG, Sativa, or Indica nulti pack?
> And the GTH is only 5 strains, 1,2,5,8,9


Yea that's perfect ! ..I honestly think wit all the strains u have you'll come up with a nice mix pack variety system ..but I think the GTH series would fit that system ..and the ogs for sure! 
Oh ok (gth)I just thought the place I was looking didn't have the other numbers ..lol ..


My venom OG just arrived ..Im hoping for 2 runs b4 July ..should be fun


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for the pics my camera was wigging out today. Don't know why but most were really blurry. Here are some shots of some finished GTH#2! If you like sativas, this is the one to get! Extremely large yield, fast growth, potent buds and great smell! For a haze this one rocks!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So i got something FUN for the LA cup.. I call them Frisbees, MR. calls them rolling trays. SMH
> 
> View attachment 2503595


save me one..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2013)

you know what night mare this is the first flower i see from you and i gota say YOU GET DOWN!!!!! for realz


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 31, 2013)

Ill bring some to the Cup! You have to be careful, this one makes people's heart race!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. that is a great idea do a trial run first see how itgoes me personally ill.buy the mixed packs of the haze,ogs n afghans because I want em all lol. Seriously I know a lot of people would like that only thing is they are reg seeds. I know 6pk sell or used to be sold to patients in co? Why not add 6 pks or 5 pks for $50 to $60?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2013)

sell the gth collector pack of 20, 4 of each train. same as ogs.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 31, 2013)

There is no way that RD doesn't have floor seeds. What I mean by that is when you breed several strains in one area, some seeds fall to the ground and you don't know which plant they came from. Breeders like GGG and several others sell mixed packs of seeds at discounted prices. I love running a mix of unknown genetics. It surprises me that RD does not offer mixed packs.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 31, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Ill bring some to the Cup! You have to be careful, this one makes people's heart race!


What was the flower time on the GTH2? What did you do it in...soil, hydro?

Poppin Afghan HA and 501st.....again, no way is a fuckin mouse gonna eat these.

And gonna smoke some Blue Dream for the first time tonight. Smoked two huge bong rips of Chem 91 last night and passed out 3 hours early.


----------



## sudshead (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks - cant wait for my lee roys to show up so I can start


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 31, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> There is no way that RD doesn't have floor seeds. What I mean by that is when you breed several strains in one area, some seeds fall to the ground and you don't know which plant they came from. Breeders like GGG and several others sell mixed packs of seeds at discounted prices. I love running a mix of unknown genetics. It surprises me that RD does not offer mixed packs.


I always wondered who bought these mix packs. I'm a genetics whore though. I always want to know the lineage of what I grow.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of my 4 Corners clones that are showing roots day 10. 
 
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/PoorClone_zpsd4e86f79.jpg

The bottom tip where there are no roots comin out is where I took off the outer skin of the stem and dipped in clonex. The part above it has swelled up a bit and is now having roots come out. Think I am going to wait until the roots have come out more and if the bottom section still have no roots comin out by transplant time I am going to cut it off since I think it has become dead plant tissue or is in the process of dying off. I believe this is the result of having the clones in water that was too warm, they had different pumps in the old EZclones that worked better; never had to regulate the temp like this and had awesome results. Otherwise I had dumb luck all the other times I was cloning.
Also, I never skinned the clone with a new razor blade deep enough for the white to show.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't do that.. It doesn't seem fair. I has been talked about , but it seems... IDk.,..unscrupulous.



Nightmarecreature said:


> There is no way that RD doesn't have floor seeds. What I mean by that is when you breed several strains in one area, some seeds fall to the ground and you don't know which plant they came from. Breeders like GGG and several others sell mixed packs of seeds at discounted prices. I love running a mix of unknown genetics. It surprises me that RD does not offer mixed packs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2013)

It would seem better if its in a mixed pack you know what strains are in it


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 31, 2013)

I bet the main incentive of getting floor seeds is hopin that maybe there is a strain of something that wasnt supposed to be in there...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 31, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> What was the flower time on the GTH2? What did you do it in...soil, hydro?
> 
> Poppin Afghan HA and 501st.....again, no way is a fuckin mouse gonna eat these.
> 
> And gonna smoke some Blue Dream for the first time tonight. Smoked two huge bong rips of Chem 91 last night and passed out 3 hours early.


I took it to 70 Days. I didn't check the trichs because the baby broke my magnifier. I only grow in coco. I use House & Garden and Nature's Nector along with random additives.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2013)

i did not realize till now you have a recommended soil mix and schedule on your website. that is fucking awesome....


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Can't do that.. It doesn't seem fair. I has been talked about , but it seems... IDk.,..unscrupulous.


Your seeds are F1's. Getting a good pheno is as random as getting a good pheno out of a mixed pack. Almost every breeder uses F1's because it would otherwise take a couple years to stabilize one strain. I prefer F1's anyways. Running a mixed pack of floor seeds works for some people, probably not for most but for me it's not really the strain that matters the most but how good one particular seed is regardless of the strain.


Bloody,your right! Floor seeds are cool because many breeders have test strains going. That is another good reason mixed packs can be good. If I didn't like playing the seed lottery, I would just stick to clone only strains and save tons of money not buying seeds. Come to think of it, I spend more money on clone only strains, it's an addiction. I'm at 70 strains now. I promised I would not get anymore and then last month I picked up the Girl Scout Cookies forum cut. No more for me.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 31, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Your seeds are F1's. Getting a good pheno is as random as getting a good pheno out of a mixed pack. Almost every breeder uses F1's because it would otherwise take a couple years to stabilize one strain. I prefer F1's anyways. Running a mixed pack of floor seeds works for some people, probably not for most but for me it's not really the strain that matters the most but how good one particular seed is regardless of the strain.
> 
> 
> Bloody,your right! Floor seeds are cool because many breeders have test strains going. That is another good reason mixed packs can be good. If I didn't like playing the seed lottery, I would just stick to clone only strains and save tons of money not buying seeds. Come to think of it, I spend more money on clone only strains, it's an addiction. I'm at 70 strains now. I promised I would not get anymore and then last month I picked up the Girl Scout Cookies forum cut. No more for me.


I would think that you would be able to cut back by having two similar strains out of the 70 and saying I like this one better and get rid of the other. But I guess you found a unique trait in each one and cant let go. I also think you havent lost control of your addiction. But if you start snorting lines of keif you have lost control.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2013)

WHOOO HOOOOWWW FREE STUFF, dont trip ill share some dabers with you guys.... for shure


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 1, 2013)

That was smooth as buttah........


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 1, 2013)

HEY CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY RAREDMI HAS TO HAVE ALL OF HIS POSTS SCREENED BY A MODERATOR? Nothing he posts is getting posted. Its all getting cued for moderator screening. EXPLAINATION PLEASE!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 1, 2013)

The exact message that comes up is "thank you for posting. Your post will appear after a moderator has reviewed it"


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2013)

vertigo0007 said:


> HEY CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY RAREDMI HAS TO HAVE ALL OF HIS POSTS SCREENED BY A MODERATOR? Nothing he posts is getting posted. Its all getting cued for moderator screening. EXPLAINATION PLEASE!


Not seeing what your talking about!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2013)

On another note hope starkiller and leeroy come back around! Cause that shit went fast


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 1, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> On another note hope starkiller and leeroy come back around! Cause that shit went fast


I saw 8 packs of Lee Roy, they were the first to go.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2013)

Seeing and geting are two different things lol


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sold out in 3 min


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol that fast huh ..

I pmed roast asjing what happened hopefully he can posf soon


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

He's spamming.... sorry couldn't help myself.



vertigo0007 said:


> HEY CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY RAREDMI HAS TO HAVE ALL OF HIS POSTS SCREENED BY A MODERATOR? Nothing he posts is getting posted. Its all getting cued for moderator screening. EXPLAINATION PLEASE!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, I'm working on a CURE tidbit now to add to it.


greenghost420 said:


> i did not realize till now you have a recommended soil mix and schedule on your website. that is fucking awesome....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, I just got up and looked at the "other place".. HOw did they go so fast like that?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

Why only 8, there was more than that there.



Sativasfied said:


> I saw 8 packs of Lee Roy, they were the first to go.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Well, I just got up and looked at the "other place".. HOw did they go so fast like that?


 solid genetics? From a solid Team ? Just a guess  Congrats !!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

The new room at RR.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Blue Ox....
> 
> View attachment 2498262


I had email confirmation from the Tude to get lee Roy and blue ox while in stock. Went straight to the page bus its already sold out.....sniff sniff what a crappy way to start the day. I got up early for nothing. I had to settle for La Jefe.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

I like El' Jefe.... My baby is Dark Shadow... love me a good sativa.



joe blow greenthumb said:


> I had email confirmation from the Tude to get lee Roy and blue ox while in stock. Went straight to the page bus its already sold out.....sniff sniff what a crappy way to start the day. I got up early for nothing. I had to settle for La Jefe.


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2013)

You guys really, really need a feminized seeds line.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 1, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I had email confirmation from the Tude to get lee Roy and blue ox while in stock. Went straight to the page bus its already sold out.....sniff sniff what a crappy way to start the day. I got up early for nothing. I had to settle for La Jefe.


I left for a few days to go ice fishing on Lake Gogebic. Wonderful time Walleye fishing, let me tell you. 
I came after not seeing Belle Isle for a few days and once I got home, all she could talk about was how 
nice the Vale'Vale' looks and smells. 3 females out of 5 seeds and all 3 are just simply fantastic. 

Anyone that feels they need to settle on a strain, shouldn't feel hesitant about trying these!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I left for a few days to go ice fishing on Lake Gogebic. Wonderful time Walleye fishing, let me tell you.
> I came after not seeing Belle Isle for a few days and once I got home, all she could talk about was how
> nice the Vale'Vale' looks and smells. 3 females out of 5 seeds and all 3 are just simply fantastic.
> 
> Anyone that feels they need to settle on a strain, shouldn't feel hesitant about trying these!!


 Or any of the new releases for that matter. The walkers kush looks great so does sourd og,and el jefe..man


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 1, 2013)

althor said:


> You guys really, really need a feminized seeds line.


This is from THEIR website:

[h=5]Does Rare Dankness have feminized seeds?[/h]"Rare Dankness Seeds does not produce femanized seeds. We believe the femanization causes weakening of the Cannabis Genetics"

How and why would they produce femanized seeds if they feel that way about them?


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> This is from THEIR website:
> 
> *Does Rare Dankness have feminized seeds?*
> 
> ...



I dont go to their site so I wouldnt know what is on their site. Thanks for pointing out their false conclusions though. Explains it all.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

He's getting so many request for them. Another breeder is trying REALLY to get him to do this. I think maybe just a few strains, that are rarer or harder to produce. But that is just my 2 cents.



gladstoned said:


> This is from THEIR website:
> 
> *Does Rare Dankness have feminized seeds?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 1, 2013)

How can inbreeding to ones self possibly do anything positive for a strain? Fem seeds are really only for people who do not have the space or time to sort through and remove males. In my opinion as more companies go fem, they are just kissing the best growers goodbye. 



althor said:


> I dont go to their site so I wouldnt know what is on their site. Thanks for pointing out their false conclusions though. Explains it all.


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> How can inbreeding to ones self possibly do anything positive for a strain? Fem seeds are really only for people who do not have the space or time to sort through and remove males. In my opinion as more companies go fem, they are just kissing the best growers goodbye.


 Wouldn't "space" apply to almost all legal growers? 3 in flowering....


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah.... I tend to only discuss quality. Space would be better discussed in the Grow room thread.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it depends... Take Team Death Star.... that would have to be a fem, because they lost one of the parents. So that would be ok. Or a Catpiss cross, because she's a small breeder. But yes, Feming can cause issues... so does BX beyond a certain point. But that is just m.o. 
What i don't think is breeding is when someone just takes a "clone" only fems it, and that is all they do. Feels dirty.



Bigtacofarmer said:


> How can inbreeding to ones self possibly do anything positive for a strain? Fem seeds are really only for people who do not have the space or time to sort through and remove males. In my opinion as more companies go fem, they are just kissing the best growers goodbye.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 1, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> How can inbreeding to ones self possibly do anything positive for a strain? Fem seeds are really only for people who do not have the space or time to sort through and remove males. In my opinion as more companies go fem, they are just kissing the best growers goodbye.


And I'm so stubborn that I would never do it due to the number of people who have asked me to



















"go fuck yourself" ...... Sorry dabs for breakfast


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> He's getting so many request for them. Another breeder is trying REALLY to get him to do this. I think maybe just a few strains, that are rarer or harder to produce. But that is just my 2 cents.


I would try them. I prefer reg seeds, but I don't hesitate one second to buy and grow fem seeds.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 1, 2013)

It seems DNA started that way. A strong lineup of regular seeds. Every year a few more were available feminized. Now if you want any regular seeds you have to wait on a seedbank to drop a few packs and hope everyone else has not beaten you to it. I am not so much anti fem, just pro good old fashion weed produced by good old fashion, male on female kinda lovin!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 1, 2013)

Apologies. I meant El Jefe. See, I'm so out of it I can't put the right words in. Maybe y'all should send me a seed or two of blue ox and lee Roy to put my mind at ease......lol. Well, it was a thought.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 1, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> It seems DNA started that way. A strong lineup of regular seeds. Every year a few more were available feminized. Now if you want any regular seeds you have to wait on a seedbank to drop a few packs and hope everyone else has not beaten you to it. I am not so much anti fem, just pro good old fashion weed produced by good old fashion, male on female kinda lovin!


Sweet, I can post again...

hmm... Wonder who's been chirping in moonshine's ear about fems.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 1, 2013)

Since blue ox and lee Roy sold out so fast I wouldn't be angry if rare darkness accidentally put my address on an envelope and mailed it with a couple of each in it. How long till more arrive?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, we get it, you're bummed you didn't get seeds. Be patient. There will be more drops at other spots in the coming weeks.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 1, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Yes, we get it, you're bummed you didn't get seeds. Be patient. There will be more drops at other spots in the coming weeks.


The stress level is so much better having you score the packs for me. I'd be going ape shit right now as fast as those went!!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

Be nice, Mr. Grumpy pants.

Soon, I'm sure. But some are SOLD out, until May-ish.



Rare D MI said:


> Yes, we get it, you're bummed you didn't get seeds. Be patient. There will be more drops at other spots in the coming weeks.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I think it depends... Take Team Death Star.... that would have to be a fem, because they lost one of the parents. So that would be ok. Or a Catpiss cross, because she's a small breeder. But yes, Feming can cause issues... so does BX beyond a certain point. But that is just m.o.
> What i don't think is breeding is when someone just takes a "clone" only fems it, and that is all they do. Feels dirty.


The dankest strains I have come across are hermies or hermie prone plants. I have plants that throw a few balls here and there. They have to be watched but they are so worth growing. I'm using a hermie male, just lke DJ short. One male in particular stinks up my room more than any female. Reverse males do the opposite of female hermies; females that come from reverse males don't throw balls. Most but not all OG's are very hermie prone. Almost everything is related to Chemdawg D and that bitch throws nanners dialed in. Chem D is dank as hell for an old strain. I believe backcrossing too many times does cause problems. Fems are actually natural in cannabis and that's why it works. I think F1 fems are ok but if you do it more than once, I think it stresses out the plant and causes hermies.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 1, 2013)

Very much so.... thanks in advance! 



gladstoned said:


> The stress level is so much better having you score the packs for me. I'd be going ape shit right now as fast as those went!!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 1, 2013)

Will be on the lookout for them in the future.....


----------



## althor (Feb 1, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The dankest strains I have come across are hermies or hermie prone plants. I have plants that throw a few balls here and there. They have to be watched but they are so worth growing. I'm using a hermie male, just lke DJ short. One male in particular stinks up my room more than any female. Reverse males do the opposite of female hermies; females that come from reverse males don't throw balls. Most but not all OG's are very hermie prone. Almost everything is related to Chemdawg D and that bitch throws nanners dialed in. Chem D is dank as hell for an old strain. I believe backcrossing too many times does cause problems. Fems are actually natural in cannabis and that's why it works. I think F1 fems are ok but if you do it more than once, I think it stresses out the plant and causes hermies.



I dont want to get scientific because I would be blown out of the water. My experiences are, the best I have smoked have had a few seeds out of a few ounces. I have also maintained (especially to those bitching about OG herms) that OG has a herm trait and is susceptible to herm and we all know what fire OG strains can be.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2013)

fuckin sold out!bullshit....


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 1, 2013)

? a specific item?



greenghost420 said:


> fuckin sold out!bullshit....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2013)

yea leeroy blue ox starkiller commerce city...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2013)

Shit like half of the new drop. Good luck trying to grab em if/ when they drop at other places


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2013)

not saying whats left isnt good, just saying...lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2013)

Blue ox





Blue ox #1









Blue ox#2









BUE OX #3 (my baby and depending on how she puts out my keeper)


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2013)

My only surprize is the Walker Kush and Tangerine Kush are still there. Really the Walker Kush grows like a beast and is Frosty.





greenghost420 said:


> not saying whats left isnt good, just saying...lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, I would like a raise of hands....  For those coming to the LA cup.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 2, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Ok, I would like a raise of hands....  For those coming to the LA cup.


Sure wish i could sorry


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 2, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> My only surprize is the Walker Kush and Tangerine Kush are still there. Really the Walker Kush grows like a beast and is Frosty.


Saw some preview pics of annholeinassarbor's harvest of the walker kush. Massive!! Check In the next few days. I think he has 40+ pics to put up.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish he would come back over.... can I still his pics from the **mag and post here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I wish he would come back over.... can I still his pics from the **mag and post here?


Yes you can there is no rule against that.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2013)

But i would like to ask him first.. It would be rude to just "steal it".. MY moral compass is wrong for tis business I think. I was told that at Moonshine BD party last night.
I' don't operate like the rest.[

QUOTE=wyteberrywidow;8624826]Yes you can there is no rule against that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 2, 2013)

The 501st and Rare Drakness live shots from Breckenridge Organic Therapy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2013)

too bad more dont have a compass...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 2, 2013)

About 50% of clones showing roots, recutting the ones being stubborn. They had it comin.

BTW, all the 501st seeds popped, still waiting on about 3 or 4 Afghan HAs. Last packs of these that the mouse ate when germinating actually were some tiny almost premature looking seeds for both packs. The 501st are lookin great, much bigger this time. The Afghan HAs are fairly descent, bit better than the last pack. Almost kinda glad the mouse ate those last ones since these look more promising.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 2, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> My only surprize is the Walker Kush and Tangerine Kush are still there. Really the Walker Kush grows like a beast and is Frosty.


The Walkers Kush surprised me. I estimated 8 zips from my larger plant. The smaller plant only yielded 272 grams. from the 'little' one. 


9.6 zips


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 2, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> The Walkers Kush surprised me. I estimated 8 zips from my larger plant. The smaller plant only yielded 272 grams. from the 'little' one.
> 
> 
> 9.6 zips


Big one not dry enough yet to give weight?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 2, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I wish he would come back over.... can I still his pics from the **mag and post here?


Yeah, I'm sure he won't mind that.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> My only surprize is the Walker Kush and Tangerine Kush are still there. Really the Walker Kush grows like a beast and is Frosty.



Hehehehe. Walkers be bad muhfuhckuhs


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 3, 2013)

A mouse, eh?


BloodyBonzai said:


> About 50% of clones showing roots, recutting the ones being stubborn. They had it comin.
> 
> BTW, all the 501st seeds popped, still waiting on about 3 or 4 Afghan HAs. Last packs of these that the mouse ate when germinating actually were some tiny almost premature looking seeds for both packs. The 501st are lookin great, much bigger this time. The Afghan HAs are fairly descent, bit better than the last pack. Almost kinda glad the mouse ate those last ones since these look more promising.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 3, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Big one not dry enough yet to give weight?


She is still gettin finished n flushed. She started foxtailin at 60 days so I'm taken her a little longer to see what she will do.

She wants to be nice n phat for her trip to the big city...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 3, 2013)

Walkers at 65 days...272 grams out of a two gallon ebb n flo pot...

Thanks again RD team...one bean just helped out a lot with my power bills :0



one happy happy hippy


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice job homeless! Thanks for running the test!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 3, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> A mouse, eh?


The mouse was dealt with. Nothing eats RD seeds and lives.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 3, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> She is still gettin finished n flushed. She started foxtailin at 60 days so I'm taken her a little longer to see what she will do.
> 
> She wants to be nice n phat for her trip to the big city...


Funny it is showin me that wyteberrywidow liked this post twice.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 3, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Funny it is showin me that wyteberrywidow liked this post twice.


I know. Shows up that way on my rollitup too. Super mod powers 

Thanks for the love WBWidow


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 3, 2013)

same with me lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried to rep yall twice lol


----------



## Rising Moon (Feb 3, 2013)

I just saw a Scott's OG tested at 26 some % at my local lab...

Are those beans going to be around again soon??

also interested in Docs OG and Faceoff


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 3, 2013)

YES... seed bank have them. ^^^^^ 
IMHO.. Rug Burn should be on the looked for... just saying...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> YES... seed bank have them. ^^^^^
> IMHO.. Rug Burn should be on the looked for... just saying...


That's wha I'm going for .. that one right there I let slip by but I'm going to get it real soon.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW... you kicked ASS!!



HomeLessBeans said:


> Walkers at 65 days...272 grams out of a two gallon ebb n flo pot...
> 
> Thanks again RD team...one bean just helped out a lot with my power bills :0
> 
> ...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 3, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> WOW... you kicked ASS!!


 thank you. 

RD gets a little credit. He instructed me to 'enjoy'.......So I did 

I'll grab some pictures of the real BBW (Big Beautiful Woman for u non-pervs) that is still feeding... she may be a personal best for 2 gallons


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice box of goodness homeless!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll be needin a bigger box


----------



## my j (Feb 3, 2013)

omg.....excellent walkers kush


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 4, 2013)

my j said:


> omg.....excellent walkers kush


 thank you sir or ma'am.. she has more than pretty looks also. good stench.solid nuggs.great day time smoke...about to do a little wakey bakey ...so wish I could puff puff pass to the left


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 4, 2013)

How many of those big girls can you squeeze under a light?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> How many of those big girls can you squeeze under a light?


for most of that run 2 per 1000..with some time alone under one as the room progressed....multi strain perpetual....puff puff movin along


----------



## checkdareplay (Feb 4, 2013)

Omg that shit looks yummy homeless....man u had your foot on the peddle with those chicks. Good job man!
On another note is there anyone in progress with the cougar piss or the chem trail? I got a pack of each on the
Way, and i havent really seen any reports on those 2. Any info would be great as im looking forward to the cougar piss.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 4, 2013)

checkdareplay said:


> Omg that shit looks yummy homeless....man u had your foot on the peddle with those chicks. Good job man!
> On another note is there anyone in progress with the cougar piss or the chem trail? I got a pack of each on the
> Way, and i havent really seen any reports on those 2. Any info would be great as im looking forward to the cougar piss.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"*Any info would be great as im looking forward to the cougar piss."

*That's all I got


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 4, 2013)

checkdareplay said:


> Omg that shit looks yummy homeless....man u had your foot on the peddle with those chicks. Good job man!
> On another note is there anyone in progress with the cougar piss or the chem trail? I got a pack of each on the
> Way, and i havent really seen any reports on those 2. Any info would be great as im looking forward to the cougar piss.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 solid strains. Any thing with the RD #1 male will gro like a machine. U will really want some odor controll for the cougar piss... Trust me... U think cat piss is bad??? Add 200 lbs to your kitty. Then feed it nothin but meat....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 4, 2013)

^^^ that's exactly what I wanted to hear ..thank u


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 5, 2013)

What's the strongest fuel tasting og rare d has any suggestions?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 5, 2013)

Probably gonna be from the new drop. Commerce city kush... Chem4 x RD#1. That or Scott's OG.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 5, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Probably gonna be from the new drop. Commerce city kush... Chem4 x RD#1. That or Scott's OG.


The grow reports I've seen of Scotts says the opposite. I read Scotts a has more dirty, earthy kush taste than fuel.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 5, 2013)

I just found a straight fuel representation in Scott's. I also got a hybrid sweet/earthy OG along the lines of the ghost, an extra frosty but less pungent and flavorful. And my absolute keeper for sure is the TK cologne pheno. 

The fuel can be found hidden in all of the OGs in the RD line.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, obviously try the SourD*OG. That will definitely have the fuel in it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> The fuel can be found hidden in all of the OGs in the RD line.





Rare D MI said:


> Oh yeah, obviously try the SourD*OG. That will definitely have the fuel in it.


 I was going to say that about the ogs and sourd*og . The venom and the docs has a fuel taste took but overpowered by a.chem taste.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.kindreviews.com/04/cougar-piss/




st0wandgrow said:


> "*Any info would be great as im looking forward to the cougar piss."
> 
> *That's all I got


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 5, 2013)

Commerce City Kush, Scott's OG, Venom



bo fli 7000 said:


> What's the strongest fuel tasting og rare d has any suggestions?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 5, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I just found a straight fuel representation in Scott's. I also got a hybrid sweet/earthy OG along the lines of the ghost, an extra frosty but less pungent and flavorful. And my absolute keeper for sure is the TK cologne pheno.
> 
> The fuel can be found hidden in all of the OGs in the RD line.


It seems the TK is a great breeding tool. Anything with TK in it, seems to produce nothing but fire! The Scott's and GTH#2 are good examples. I have the TK and 91SkunkVA on the way to make some nice crosses.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone know when the sour d og will be stocked at the tude? ive been waiting since the first of february.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 5, 2013)

It was released Friday. It sold out fast. Wait for the next drop at the other spots.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Didn't see cck kush on tude help me out guys Scott's og or venom og looking for strong fuel taste wanna grab 1 before gone the best I've had has been og 18 did g 13's og 13 & Larry og from CC they were not what there descriptions says at all


----------



## mrueeda (Feb 5, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Didn't see cck kush on tude help me out guys Scott's og or venom og looking for strong fuel taste wanna grab 1 before gone the best I've had has been og 18 did g 13's og 13 & Larry og from CC they were not what there descriptions says at all


Was the larry fem or reg version ? You might have had the luck of growing the older og18 releases ? Ive seen some crappy plants coming out of those seeds recently...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2013)

hey gimme a hand these are starting to get heavy...View attachment 2512738gth1 at 5wks


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 5, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Was the larry fem or reg version ? You might have had the luck of growing the older og18 releases ? Ive seen some crappy plants coming out of those seeds recently...


Larry was reg seeds tell u the truth it was shitty no smell at all the 18 has been fire from every seed I popped I have 3 packs & freebies from 09 to 2012 there og Kush is good too yield is kinda low my mission is to find a fuelly og to go with my 18,chem4,and headband need 1 more strain don't care what seed company it comes from wanted too try rare d tho never tried there seeds I see rare d from mi and Iam from mi so just wanted to see if they have some of that fuelly fire!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Larry was reg seeds tell u the truth it was shitty no smell at all the 18 has been fire from every seed I popped I have 3 packs & freebies from 09 to 2012 there og Kush is good too yield is kinda low my mission is to find a fuelly og to go with my 18,chem4,and headband need 1 more strain don't care what seed company it comes from wanted too try rare d tho never tried there seeds I see rare d from mi and Iam from mi so just wanted to see if they have some of that fuelly fire!


I just finished running scotts,docs and venom all were strong smoke with fuel taste. Venom and doc was more of a chem taste but the fuel is in it keep in mind this was 1 female venom 1 female scotts and 2 docs. If you pop a whole pack might find something better


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 5, 2013)

Filling up half my setup with 4 Corner clones either tomorrow or the day after. Prob will put just one in tomorrow to see how it does after 24 hours before putting anymore in, safer than sorry. Should have the rest in there in no more than a week. Also taking a rooted clone from each of my top three 4 Corner mothers to be future moms. Things are def looking up.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 6, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Larry was reg seeds tell u the truth it was shitty no smell at all the 18 has been fire from every seed I popped I have 3 packs & freebies from 09 to 2012 there og Kush is good too yield is kinda low my mission is to find a fuelly og to go with my 18,chem4,and headband need 1 more strain don't care what seed company it comes from wanted too try rare d tho never tried there seeds I see rare d from mi and Iam from mi so just wanted to see if they have some of that fuelly fire!


You sound jus like me ..since u wanna keep it og ..I'd suggest what I would get to add ..
Csg -og chem 
Rare d-venom ..warda ..cck ..star killer * ..there's a grow on another forum and he said the star killer smell killed everything else in the room 
??- chem d ..there's alot of chem d crosses ..ISP has chem d bx3 ..I think top dawg seeds tres dawg is a chem d bx ..rez has double d might be harder to find but I seem some f2s on a website ..


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 6, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Larry was reg seeds tell u the truth it was shitty no smell at all the 18 has been fire from every seed I popped I have 3 packs & freebies from 09 to 2012 there og Kush is good too yield is kinda low my mission is to find a fuelly og to go with my 18,chem4,and headband need 1 more strain don't care what seed company it comes from wanted too try rare d tho never tried there seeds I see rare d from mi and Iam from mi so just wanted to see if they have some of that fuelly fire!


the company isn't from MI, but I'm here to rep them, so MI growers and patients are the only ones outside of Colorado to have easy access to RD beans right now. In the Detroit area try shake and bake, ypsi 3rd coast, Ann Arbor OM or arborside. And occasionally I'm in flint at g3c.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> the company isn't from MI, but I'm here to rep them, so MI growers and patients are the only ones outside of Colorado to have easy access to RD beans right now. In the Detroit area try shake and bake, ypsi 3rd coast, Ann Arbor OM or arborside. And occasionally I'm in flint at g3c.


yea I know there from Colorado but since some one from mi was on the team with them I was gonna give them a try


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 6, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> You sound jus like me ..since u wanna keep it og ..I'd suggest what I would get to add ..
> Csg -og chem
> Rare d-venom ..warda ..cck ..star killer * ..there's a grow on another forum and he said the star killer smell killed everything else in the room
> ??- chem d ..there's alot of chem d crosses ..ISP has chem d bx3 ..I think top dawg seeds tres dawg is a chem d bx ..rez has double d might be harder to find but I seem some f2s on a website ..


 I have og chem is it fuelly fire didn't pop yet have there fuel going right now popped 3 hippy private stash they all died also running cannaventure seeds sour double kush so would you recommend venom og I order from attitude never tried no where else besides dr greenthumb


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 6, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> yea I know there from Colorado but since some one from mi was on the team with them I was gonna give them a try



Whoa homey, theres a whole slew of us "on the team", look how big this thread is!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 6, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> I have og chem is it fuelly fire didn't pop yet have there fuel going right now popped 3 hippy private stash they all died also running cannaventure seeds sour double kush so would you recommend venom og I order from attitude never tried no where else besides dr greenthumb


I'm gonna pm u not to junk up the RD thread


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

So I'm at the greenhouse and I'm bored. So I'm posting some pics. Hope this works.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ stone mountain.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

RD ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

Report for btwh


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.ironlabsllc.co/mobile/samples.php?id=3505&cname=GLCCC

Scott's OG test that was sent to RD.


----------



## sniffer (Feb 6, 2013)

althor said:


> You guys really, really need a feminized seeds line.



NO , , its just not natural


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 6, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> http://www.ironlabsllc.co/mobile/samples.php?id=3505&cname=GLCCC
> 
> Scott's OG test that was sent to RD.


Nice, I texted Moon and told him about those results when I saw them in November. Recently I've seen more Scott's OG results on iron labs and all of them were over 20%. Oh, saw that bubba trainwreck test the other day too, almost forwarded you the link myself. 

Ran into some very happy customers the other day at the DJ short seminar as well. They had grown 4 different RD strains and had great results. Said their moonshine haze tested at 23%.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are killing it!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 6, 2013)

It's the MALES... he spends so much f'n time finding his males... I swear this summer and fall he's grew out over 200+ Lee Roys to find a male he likes. 

I have the BTWH test.. i can link it. And someone texted saying they were sending results for Rare Darkness and 501st.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 6, 2013)

wow im hearing and seeing so many great things about rd. congrats to u guys and gals. I cant wait to try u all out. A thread with this many pages can't be all hype.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 6, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> You guys are killing it!



NON-FUCKING STOP? Awwww yeah....


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

smashcity said:


> wow im hearing and seeing so many great things about rd. congrats to u guys and gals. I cant wait to try u all out. A thread with this many pages can't be all hype.


Funny how 10 months can change things... When I first came here, it was to try to help handle all of the lies and shit talking about RD in this thread and on this site. Now it's more like checking up on a bunch of satisfied growers and answering actual questions instead of "I heard you guys don't test your seeds"


----------



## opg333 (Feb 7, 2013)

When is RD gonna release or drop some more packs of "Night Terror OG " can't find it anywhere !!!!!!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was just contemplating popping my night terror pack. That picture is soo sick looking


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Funny how 10 months can change things... When I first came here, it was to try to help handle all of the lies and shit talking about RD in this thread and on this site. Now it's more like checking up on a bunch of satisfied growers and answering actual questions instead of "I heard you guys don't test your seeds"


Yeah exactly. Whatever haplened to that shlock that tried to flame a whole thread about 501st? Oh yeah, we punked him out and exposed him for being a hater-hack. Hehe. Time flies. Funny how his keeper is now in the "elite strain" seed game.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 7, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> I'm gonna pm u not to junk up the RD thread


Thanks for the info homie


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not trying to thrash thread just trying to find something nice from R D


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Funny how 10 months can change things... When I first came here, it was to try to help handle all of the lies and shit talking about RD in this thread and on this site. Now it's more like checking up on a bunch of satisfied growers and answering actual questions instead of "I heard you guys don't test your seeds"


Don't know about the lies, but you guys did jump over here without much to show, and a bunch of strains. What did you expect everyone to do, just act like zombies a believe every word out of your mouth? It takes time to gain trust when no one knows who you are, especially in this business. You should know that.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Don't know about the lies, but you guys did jump over here without much to show, and a bunch of strains. What did you expect everyone to do, just act like zombies a believe every word out of your mouth? It takes time to gain trust when no one knows who you are, especially in this business. You should know that.


Just cause you didn't know who moonshine is, doesn't mean everyone didnt. I had been watching the dude grow online for 10 years when he won his first cannabis cup in Amsterdam. People were trashing his work and the company because they were ignorant, or just hating to hate. The fact was, when mrs. RD signed up here, rare dankness was less than a year old as a company, but moonshine had another seed company for years prior. This was stated up front, just not believed by anyone cause he did it legally in Colorado, so if you weren't there, you didn't get seeds. RD instantly got respect on other forums cause the members knew who he was, for some reason RIU is located under a rock, and the members here didnt know about one of the most prolific growers ever to post his grows on the Internet. its been over 2 years since he started his half million dollar laboratory grade thread on icmag. It has close to 300,000 views probably was around 250 when RD came here. so couple that with winning the sativa cup a month prior, yeah maybe they expected a few more people here to know who he was. I know they definitely didnt expect people like JJ or NWgdp to make up lies and try to trash the company constantly.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

I wasn't arguing, just stating the obvious, which seemed to zoom right by you. More people don't know who moonshine is than do. Sure more know now than before, but when you (rdmi) first came here, you had (apparently still do) this attitude that everyone should know about Moonshine, and be his biggest fan like you. Whatever man. That would be like me treating you like an idiot because you don't know who my favorite death metal band is. Your love for moonshine is clouding your common sense. I don't know about the lies and other jerry springer drama. I just know that you didn't have pics or documented grows for the majority of the strains you claimed were tested. I believe they were tested NOW, and I'm sure most folks do, but you shouldn't have expected everyone to know who you or moonshine was, Rd, and the whole thing right off the bat. That's a pretty self absorbed attitude from you. 



Rare D MI said:


> Just cause you didn't know who moonshine is, doesn't mean everyone didnt. I had been watching the dude grow online for 10 years when he won his first cannabis cup in Amsterdam. People were trashing his work and the company because they were ignorant, or just hating to hate. The fact was, when mrs. RD signed up here, rare dankness was less than a year old as a company, but moonshine had another seed company for years prior. This was stated up front, just not believed by anyone cause he did it legally in Colorado, so if you weren't there, you didn't get seeds. RD instantly got respect on other forums cause the members knew who he was, for some reason RIU is located under a rock, and the members here didnt know about one of the most prolific growers ever to post his grows on the Internet. its been over 2 years since he started his half million dollar laboratory grade thread on icmag. It has close to 300,000 views probably was around 250 when RD came here. so couple that with winning the sativa cup a month prior, yeah maybe they expected a few more people here to know who he was. I know they definitely didnt expect people like JJ or NWgdp to make up lies and try to trash the company constantly.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

No, I got what you said. And still, roll it up was the only site where mrs. RD was hated on off the bat. The other major grow sites knew who moonshine was, and about all of the clones used in the seed lines. There is a high concentration of younger and new growers here. Recently it was brought up that RIU is the top of google search when you google marijuana growing, that's probably the culprit right there. The other sites have a lot more older dudes and people that have been on the growing forums since overgrow and cannabis world. Those sites have been down longer than the majority of members here have been growing herb. 

And about common sense... My common sense tells me that if everyone found this place with google, they could have also used google to find info about moonshine and rare dankness and look at his past grows and him showing a lot of the strains in the process of being worked over at ICmag. I know that would have been my first move, go to where the info is, don't whine about it not being where you're currently at. RIU is filled with people that used google once, after that they just create a new thread for every question they have instead of searching for the answer. The info was out there before and more is out there now. Moonshine has a different attitude about holding growers hands now that so many people grow his gear. He knows how to step outside his ego and do that, cause he has kids and has to all the time. I'm not like that. I don't have kids, and I don't want to hold growers hands while they learn the lessons that I had to learn on my own. Call it attitude, call me an asshole, whatever, I came up teaching myself to grow by reading books and overgrow. No one ever got better at growing herb by sitting in front of a computer posting convoluted thread after convoluted thread.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> No, I got what you said. And still, roll it up was the only site where mrs. RD was hated on off the bat. The other major grow sites knew who moonshine was, and about all of the clones used in the seed lines. There is a high concentration of younger and new growers here. Recently it was brought up that RIU is the top of google search when you google marijuana growing, that's probably the culprit right there. The other sites have a lot more older dudes and people that have been on the growing forums since overgrow and cannabis world. Those sites have been down longer than the majority of members here have been growing herb.
> 
> And about common sense... My common sense tells me that if everyone found this place with google, they could have also used google to find info about moonshine and rare dankness and look at his past grows and him showing a lot of the strains in the process of being worked over at ICmag. I know that would have been my first move, go to where the info is, don't whine about it not being where you're currently at. RIU is filled with people that used google once, after that they just create a new thread for every question they have instead of searching for the answer. The info was out there before and more is out there now. Moonshine has a different attitude about holding growers hands now that so many people grow his gear. He knows how to step outside his ego and do that, cause he has kids and has to all the time. I'm not like that. I don't have kids, and I don't want to hold growers hands while they learn the lessons that I had to learn on my own. Call it attitude, call me an asshole, whatever, I came up teaching myself to grow by reading books and overgrow. No one ever got better at growing herb by sitting in front of a computer posting convoluted thread after convoluted thread.


Who asked you to hold their hand? Asking for grows and info is holding someone's hand? Whos asking you to teach them how to grow? Your ego feeds directly off Moonshine/RD, without them who are you? Really? You shouldn't even have an inflated ego, you're not RD, you help rep them and sell their beans. Your whole quoted post is jibber jabber filler material that's not even about what we were discussing. Later.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^ Pirate is correct. I had assumed Ic would carry over here, and i was wrong and got my ass handed to me. But i think RD is holding it's own here. From time to time issues will come up and hopefully can be handled with respect and professionalism.

As for hand holding. I assume he is speaking more of the emails we get. Now some are very intersting questions that pipes MS interest or a question that I can answer quite easily. THis week he had someone FB about reveg. That quip hi interest. He answered and went into RR where they are revegging a certain strain, and took photos to show the guy.
But honestly some questions are very over the top. Sometimes people do not want to do any reserch. When Ms started there was no google, it was years later that Overgrow showed up. People have to realize what works in one part of the world or even country will not work in another, there are so many variables. And if you state that or ask really detailed questions they get pissed.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2013)

3 places should be ready to roll by NEXT week. 2 will have a limited # of everything. After that the Sk, LR, and BO are out until April/May-ish.
Or the LA cup. 



opg333 said:


> When is RD gonna release or drop some more packs of "Night Terror OG " can't find it anywhere !!!!!!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 7, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Who asked you to hold their hand? Asking for grows and info is holding someone's hand? Whos asking you to teach them how to grow? Your ego feeds directly off Moonshine/RD, without them who are you? Really? You shouldn't even have an inflated ego, you're not RD, you help rep them and sell their beans. Your whole quoted post is jibber jabber filler material that's not even about what we were discussing. Later.



Wait wait wait, who has the ego here?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

vertigo0007 said:


> Wait wait wait, who has the ego here?


when you find it lets us know

humility is not a bad character trait . . .


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 7, 2013)

vertigo0007 said:


> Whoa homey, theres a whole slew of us "on the team", look how big this thread is!


From Michigan ?


----------



## handyman80 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice thread.im in central cali and im useing a greenhouse this season.im interested in knowing what is ur most potent OG strain? I also would like a nice yield per plant(@ least a Lbs) .


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2013)

Rug Burn or Scott'sOg ... have a lil hunch the Rug Burn may be VERY popular soon.



handyman80 said:


> Nice thread.im in central cali and im useing a greenhouse this season.im interested in knowing what is ur most potent OG strain? I also would like a nice yield per plant(@ least a Lbs) .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rug Burn or Scott'sOg ... have a lil hunch the Rug Burn may be VERY popular soon.


With the tests coming in that high on rugburn its my first choice as soon as i see it in the bin!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 7, 2013)

Pirate, nice reads man; you pretty much nailed it in the last 2 post. 
out of icmag, very few people knew of Moonshine, if they did i am pretty sure most wouldn't have question his judgment or questioned his ethics or genetics.
shit, there's thread on the Farm asking "who's Moonshineman?", and there are a lot of sharp growers and long time vets there, so to say everyone or most knew of him up until recently would be a flat out lie.

for future reference, speaking for myself, i think it would be best if the Mrs or the Mr speak for their company if RDMI is not willing to answer certain questions that is to be expected from customers who's invested their time and money into the company itself. and if the Mrs and Mr does not choose to answer them, let that be on them and not on someone who has no value other than stirring potential customers away. 

i think what most don't get or seem not to understand is how is someone more than willing to take all the fame for something that he himself didn't create (but is more than willing to share), but don't want the responsibilities that come with job. seriously , did you expect for people to spend there money and not ask any questions period? if it really was like that, what purpose does the description for these strains serve? answer would be to give someone an idea of what to expect with the finish product if one decides to purchase such product. also, most don't provide us or some with all the rest of the info that one may feel he/she may need, such as sensitivities and specific flowering methods that some of these strains require, to grow them successfully that some of us outside of clone only land are not familiar with.

honestly, if these questions irk you that much why keep up with playing such role if certain aspects of it is so offensive and intolerable?


----------



## RedMan420 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with the above 100% , I ask RD MI " who is more potent Scott's OG or Lee Roy" as the both use the tk clone just different males. I got no answer so my money went to Bodhi not RD , and I don't like RDMI attitude at all , cocky for all the wrong reasons!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 7, 2013)

Not to be a dick. Why are all these lab tests done by labs that are not proven legit? Why not pony up some money and use an actual lab that has a good rep? Straingeniuslabs, SClabs. I mean seriously; look at these guys, they look like they are gaking at a urine sample. These guys look high as fuck! I'm not saying RD doesn't have fire, but come on, just post one THC readout with a known legit lab.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 7, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> I agree with the above 100% , I ask RD MI " who is more potent Scott's OG or Lee Roy" as the both use the tk clone just different males. I got no answer so my money went to Bodhi not RD , and I don't like RDMI attitude at all , cocky for all the wrong reasons!


 let's take your question shall we?

Which is more potent? 

Grown how? Grown by whom? Grown where? Cali? Michigan? Colo? Spain? Indoors? Outdoors? Which pheno? Whose opinion? Tested? By who? Which method?

See my point?

When I came over here to Mrs' thread the behavior was rude,childish,and honestly unacceptable to a fella like me. It has gotten somewhat better.


----------



## RedMan420 (Feb 7, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> let's take your question shall we?
> 
> Which is more potent?
> 
> ...


Point takin, but I was just wondering since he had grown them both , " to him who is more potent " as the only difference is the rd#1 or the rd # 2 males, it doesn't really matter any more now I have a couple packs of Love Triangle from Bodhi, I know those will be good , so if I ever do want to give rd OG a try , it'll be a while since my plate is pretty full of all Bodhi's new gear, don't know when I'll have time.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 7, 2013)

Nightmare... RD doesn't choose where people get there test done at. Why are you ALWAYS so negative.
Can we get back on track please.

Redman420... maybe next time you can try some RD.. THe males differences are posted somewhere.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2013)

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 7, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Not to be a dick. Why are all these lab tests done by labs that are not proven legit? Why not pony up some money and use an actual lab that has a good rep?


You sound a bit biased. What needs to happen for a lab to be proven legit? and are you saying that lab isn't?



Nightmarecreature said:


> Straingeniuslabs, SClabs. I mean seriously; look at these guys, they look like they are gaking at a urine sample. These guys look high as fuck!


I just watched the StrainGenius video. He sounded more like a lobbyist than scientist, but then again he is the founder _AND_ ceo. 

Testing is a hot/touchy/feely subject it seems, and the arguments for and against are coming from all angles and sides. 



Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm not saying RD doesn't have fire, but come on, just post one THC readout with a known legit lab.


I inferred that the report Ms posted was from someone who grew it out and had tested their sample for themselves, then shared the result with RD. Not that RD tested it with this lab. This hunch was strengthened after checking out the website which made it easy to see exactly who tested BTWH, and also saw other samples they have tested. I also figured out that the majority of people testing there are dispensaries > clubs > individuals. So if businesses are the largest percentage of customers, logic would lead me to believe that they are an "actual lab" that is "proven" to be "legit". I _could_ be wrong, _doubt_ it.


all that said and on a different topic


I have and will continue to search around here and there, but I am interested in any experience, reports or results regarding Lee Roy and Sour D*OG. Would like to learn more about these two, especially the sour which I am having more trouble finding info on. If anyone could link me up or point me in a direction, or start up a conversation please do. My searches for "Sour D*OG" or "D*OG" don't net much, even with +"rare dankness". Thanks


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Not to be a dick. Why are all these lab tests done by labs that are not proven legit? Why not pony up some money and use an actual lab that has a good rep? Straingeniuslabs, SClabs. I mean seriously; look at these guys, they look like they are gaking at a urine sample. These guys look high as fuck! I'm not saying RD doesn't have fire, but come on, just post one THC readout with a known legit lab.


Its funny you use SC labs as an example of a legit lab,because a lot of people in the industry dont take their tests seriously. Growers like going to SC because their scores are much more "generous". I took samples from the same plant to SC and Steep Hill and the SC was way higher.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> I agree with the above 100% , I ask RD MI " who is more potent Scott's OG or Lee Roy" as the both use the tk clone just different males. I got no answer so my money went to Bodhi not RD , and I don't like RDMI attitude at all , cocky for all the wrong reasons!


How am I supposed to answer that dude? Potency has so many variables. I don't know the quality of the herb you produce. I have seen lab tests for strains all over the place potency wise. I have had different batches of the white test at 15.5%THC and 22.78% THC. Same strain, grown in different room, different methods. I have grown one batch so far of each Scott's OG and and Lee Roy. Without dialing them in and smoking them a lot, or getting the, lab tested, I am not comfortable giving absolutes about which is more "potent" 

it kind of makes me laugh how volatile growers here are. I had another user here PM me and say "I bought these seeds instead of RD because you took 3 days to get back to me with a strain list" well I was waiting until I stocked a few shops, so I had a better idea of what I had available. Figured it would be improper to send a list and then not have one of the strains listed. Dude couldn't wait 3 days, oh well, his loss. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

There are very few legit labs in MI, Ironlabs has been the most legit so far from what I have seen. That Scott's OG test was from November and it was just a happy customer, was not affiliated with RD at all. I believe the flowers were in stock at GLCCC in Lansing as well.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 7, 2013)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> Agreed, ordered a pack of the Venom Og, seems like everything crossed with your rare dankness is killer, too bad the others are sold out, have to wait until they restock.


What does Venom OG taste like?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 7, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> Pirate, nice reads man; you pretty much nailed it in the last 2 post.
> out of icmag, very few people knew of Moonshine, if they did i am pretty sure most wouldn't have question his judgment or questioned his ethics or genetics.
> shit, there's thread on the Farm asking "who's Moonshineman?", and there are a lot of sharp growers and long time vets there, so to say everyone or most knew of him up until recently would be a flat out lie.
> 
> ...


Dont worry my ego doesn't come from RD, I was like this before. Confidence and cockiness has always been part of my play book. Little tolerance for stupidity and a quest for ultimate truth. That's the way I conduct myself on these forums. Like mrs. Rd said, when I started google didn't exist, I'm younger than moonshine, so luckily i had overgrow as a resource, and could read posts from him and other older growers to learn my way. I feel the same way about RIU that I do about cartoons for kids these days. Everything is way to rapid in your face now now now. Take a breather and step back. Learning is a slow process.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 7, 2013)

that last post sounds a lot better and more appropriate coming from a facilitator of rd, than slamming dudes for asking questions (no matter how dumb it may seem). 

you got to remember, mainly when it comes to this board, not everyone is on your level. there are more people here that are in their beginning stages than people that can actually grow or know what they're doing. i know you see it, if you haven't search the new post and see how many help threads are on those 20 pages.


----------



## opg333 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Mrs RD for lookin out for the cookout .. I'm super stoked to hear they'll be some releases ,even limited ones , coming around next week ... I'm hoping either SOS , TSD, or The Attitude will have what I want ... Night Terror oh my ... Until then I won't hold my breath ... Keep doing it and doing it and doing it well .. Mad respect to RD and crew .... PEACE


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 8, 2013)

Scott's or venom og ? Which is more fuelly


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> YES... seed bank have them. ^^^^^
> IMHO.. Rug Burn should be on the looked for... just saying...





Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rug Burn or Scott'sOg ... have a lil hunch the Rug Burn may be VERY popular soon.


I shuffled shit around yesterday because you mentioned it twice. I will be starting my Rug Burn today. 
I will use the recipe for the Moonshine Mix off raredankness.com for the seeds, then do a hydro run with the winner
according to Moonshine's AN recipe off the website.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats more potent scott og or karma


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 8, 2013)

GHOPZZ said:


> Whats more potent scott og or karma


 karma gets you every time



droppin at tsd tomorro?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2013)

Flo OG 1 Ready To Flip All After I Clone Them


Flo-OG 2

Star Killer


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 8, 2013)

GHOPZZ said:


> Whats more potent scott og or karma


Scotts OG is a stronger head high. Karma bitch isn't as strong but I find it to be more sedative.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought Scotts was some of the strongest meds I've smoked.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I thought Scotts was some of the strongest meds I've smoked.


I'm picking up a pack today at 3'rd coast in Ypsi (if they aren't closed after this court ruling).

How did you grow it glad? Soil? Hydro? Heavy feeder? Topped?


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 8, 2013)

I grew it in soil, untopped just to see what was up. Had 3 fantastic females. 
Long story short, clones were stolen. Wasn't able to do hydro run. 
The rest of the pack is being ran by a fellow riu grower. And I will be running
the keeper from that in hydro for sure. Can't wait.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 8, 2013)

If they are closed, I'm pretty sure I got my pack from Rare D - MI. 
Belle just got the pack of Rug Burn from him that I dove into this morning. 
I can't wait to hear how you do with them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I grew it in soil, untopped just to see what was up. Had 3 fantastic females.
> Long story short, clones were stolen. Wasn't able to do hydro run.
> The rest of the pack is being ran by a fellow riu grower. And I will be running
> the keeper from that in hydro for sure. Can't wait.


Awesome! Thanks for the response.

Looking forward to running these!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, the good news is that 3'rd coast is still up and running after the court ruling. The bad news is that they are out of RD seeds (according to the girl that answered the phone). I may have to hit up RareDMi and see when he's going to be in the Ann Arbor area again.....


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 8, 2013)

That was fast. Dropped 20 packs there 2 weeks ago. 
If OM is open they will be stocked this weekend.


----------



## feva (Feb 8, 2013)

does any of the clubs carry any of the new strains?or no


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 8, 2013)

Depends on if any of the shops stay open after this new Supreme Court ruling. If they do, then yes, shops in Michigan will have the new strains by the beginning of march.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nightmare... RD doesn't choose where people get there test done at. Why are you ALWAYS so negative.
> Can we get back on track please.
> 
> Redman420... maybe next time you can try some RD.. THe males differences are posted somewhere.


I checked out Iron labs and looked at all the numbers. I'm not being negative, I just take everything with a grain of salt. These are the numbers I found from Ironlabs and I now believe they are legit. The picture they posted is still funny as hell though!

Venom OG 22.34%
Scott's OG 19.37%
Docs OG 24.28%
Moonshine Haze 23.77 %
Scott's OG 23.35 %
Scotts OG 22.76 %


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 8, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I checked out Iron labs and looked at all the numbers. I'm not being negative, I just take everything with a grain of salt. These are the numbers I found from Ironlabs and I now believe they are legit. The picture they posted is still funny as hell though!
> 
> Venom OG 22.34%
> Scott's OG 19.37%
> ...


You need to take those numbers you're always so worried about with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 8, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> You need to take those numbers you're always so worried about with a grain of salt.


I do. Numbers give you a ball park figure. It's still better than , "Yo dawg! Check this shit is loud!"


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 8, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I do. Numbers give you a ball park figure. It's still better than , "Yo dawg! Check this shit is loud!"


If it's only a ballpark figure, why are you always so concerned over it? Just grow the shit and see what you like.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 8, 2013)

speaking of #'s RM3 lab
*Breckenridge Organic Therapy
*Item: 
*Rare Darkness #1*
Sample Date: 2/4/13 Testing Date: 2/6/13
Item Notes: None.
*TEST RESULTS
sample CC920
Total THC Content: 
20.6%
*THC + THC-A;
% by weight
*Total CBD Content: 
0.6%
*CBD + CBD-A;
% by weight
THC THC-A(1) 
*Total THC *CBD CBD-A(1) *Total CBD *CBN
Moisture
Content
% THC-A
Converted
to THC(2)
0.6% 19.9% 
*20.6% *0.0% 0.6% *0.6% *0.0% 6.5% 3.0%
_Cannabinoid Mix(3) 
97.1% 2.9% 0.0%
_(1) THC-A and CBD-A are the &#8220;inactive&#8221;, acidic forms of the THC and CBD molecules, which convert to THC and CBD given time and/or
heat. THC-A and CBD-A counts are adjusted to account for the greater weight of the acidic molecules.
(2) This shows the amount of initial THC-A converted to THC by the time of testing. At harvest, this number is near zero. For well-cured
plant material, this figure generally ranges from 5% to 20%. For edibles and tinctures, this number should be over 85%.
(3) This shows the relative levels of the measured cannabinoids in the sample. For example, some patients report &#8220;CBD-type&#8221; effects
when CBD comprises more than around 10% of the cannabinoid mix.
*Cannabinoid Mix(3)
CBN
0%
THC
97%
CBD
3%
The Biochemistry
*


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 8, 2013)

Lab test posting??


Hillbilly Armor
Scanned February 5, 2013 - 11:05am Edit
Flower 
Moisture:
7.33%


Total THC: 19.73%
CBD: .5 %
THC-A: 21.57 %
D9-THC: 3.59%


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 9, 2013)

LA CUP has changed locations... heads up!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 9, 2013)

Can Ya list the dominant Indica/Sativa Ratio?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 9, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Can Ya list the dominant Indica/Sativa Ratio?


They are listed on their website


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> speaking of #'s RM3 lab
> *Breckenridge Organic Therapy
> *Item:
> *Rare Darkness #1*
> ...


Might be a dumb question but is this the male testing like that?
I didn't know males even had that much thc if so damn!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^^ that is RARE DARKNESSS.... the Grape Ape X RD#1


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 9, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I grew it in soil, untopped just to see what was up. Had 3 fantastic females.
> Long story short, clones were stolen. Wasn't able to do hydro run.
> The rest of the pack is being ran by a fellow riu grower. And I will be running
> the keeper from that in hydro for sure. Can't wait.


What is this world comin to where you cant even rest easy knowin someone is tryin to pull some mission impossible shit to try and steal your clones. Need to start makin examples of these crazy mofos.

Remainder of my clones are goin in my setup tomorrow. Anyone tries to steal them and they will be greeted with my best friend named remington.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 9, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> when you find it lets us know
> 
> humility is not a bad character trait . . .



Dont hold your breath. No interest in what anyone thinks of my character.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 9, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> From Michigan ?



Yes rd has a heavy michigan presence


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 9, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Who asked you to hold their hand? Asking for grows and info is holding someone's hand? Whos asking you to teach them how to grow? Your ego feeds directly off Moonshine/RD, without them who are you? Really? You shouldn't even have an inflated ego, you're not RD, you help rep them and sell their beans. Your whole quoted post is jibber jabber filler material that's not even about what we were discussing. Later.



Translation - mommy why does he get to be the cool kid.

awwwwww poor uncle p


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 10, 2013)

Enough//// 
RDMI stop being an ass.
Vertigo stop being a bigger ass.
This was done with.... And i do't even know about the other PM stuff.
BUt STOP ACTING LIKE 5 years olds. 

THese conversations need to be about grows, flowers, and strains. CUT THE BULLSHIT!

Seriously, I HATE crap like this. THis is NOT, NOT , What i want to see on this thread. We are ADULTS! I expect everyone to act like it.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 10, 2013)

I was done with this shit days ago, and I'm going to be done with this starting now, but if you think I'll have respect for you while you act the same way you do on here, guess again. If you meant that in a way that I'd be intimidated by you, guess again. I'm done.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 10, 2013)

thank you, and no i didn't mean you would be intimidated by me. im not a big dude and im not a violent person. i meant actual respect.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 10, 2013)

I got my pack of Star Killer from the 'tude to Michigan in 1 week!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 10, 2013)

"Blumenauer's bill would create a federal marijuana excise tax of 50 percent on the "first sale" of marijuana - typically, from a grower to a processor or retailer."
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20130204/DA482F300.html

I think I know who the negotiator is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st2a1X8CUSc


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright, I want to apologize for getting so pissed. I've cooled down a bit, but I still don't appreciate people claiming to know me outside of here and claim I'm someone I'm not. And I won't tolerate it. I don't plan on causing anyone any harm, but if I get threatened again and see whoever threatened me outside of here, then I'll have no choice but to do something about it.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 11, 2013)

Well my ass was at tsd. 
kept refreshing my screen till they were loaded. 
Grabbed a Lee Roy and Blue OX. 
Got halfway through checkout, some fucking tweeker ripped off my LeeRoy, right out of my cart. 
I started cussing real loud. 
At that point I picked up my Blue OX and was running for the car. 
Before I could get all my cc number enters, my Blue OX was ripped off. 
I have a new laptop and I wanted to smash the fuck out of it. 
I don't even need the seeds. roflmao. 
It's taken me till this morning before I could talk about it.
I did roll back through a purchase a Tangerine Kush for Belle. 

So I'm Star Killer for Attitude (4 in cubes)
Tangerine Kush for the seed depot. 

Harvesting Vale'Vale' & DayDream Haze next week.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 11, 2013)

shit glad that sucks they fn ripped you off


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it was tweakers...
One was wearing a hood. 
It was like that one Christmas Eve when I had to box two different mothers over a stuffed animal. 
It's like they usually aren't that strong, but on Christmas Eve I had to hit that one 4-5 times before she would let it go. 
(jk)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2013)

I was all confused on when the drop was and missed out on everything. Still a couple lookers but the limiteds all gone.


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 11, 2013)

Some just popped up at mug shop


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 11, 2013)

Not really relevant.... BUT, here's my new BABY.


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2521107
> Not really relevant.... BUT, here's my new BABY.


Looks like good genetics. Name?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 11, 2013)

I always loved those type of dogs ..they have some wolf in there family ?


----------



## HTP (Feb 11, 2013)

mmmm cute little bugger


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 12, 2013)

How does rd 2 compare to rd 1?

what are the differences between the to.?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 12, 2013)

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...​





hellraizer30 said:


> How does rd 2 compare to rd 1?
> 
> what are the differences between the to.?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 12, 2013)

Titan.... He's going to be HUGE! Love the lil guy. Just wish he would sleep past 4:30 in the morning.



Sativasfied said:


> Looks like good genetics. Name?


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 12, 2013)

nice name and i know he will get huge but a cool dog


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 12, 2013)

If it's OK with Mrs. Rare Dankness, I would like to clear up some of the misonceptions and downright lies about me in some previous posts. There is the truth, and two sides of the story. I'm only here to clear the truth about me and the genetics used, not dive into a he said, she said, about the fallout.


----------



## Surfr (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love to hear it Docta!!!!!


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw mrs rare talkin trASH about riu on another similar webspot i wont say which but its true


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 12, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> I saw mrs rare talkin trASH about riu on another similar webspot i wont say which but its true


 read this entire thread..nothin said elsewhere that hasn't been said here..repeatedly


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, we have all talked trash about RIU here and at other sites, because the rules seem to be enforced selectively here. It was a pretty public thing that went down. The spam war goes on...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 12, 2013)

So if Rare Dankness brought some "clone only" clones to GIVE AWAY The La CUP.... who would be down. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2013)

Lmao I'm flying from new york to the cup buying some clones and mailing it back that's how down I am!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 12, 2013)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If it's OK with Mrs. Rare Dankness, I would like to clear up some of the misonceptions and downright lies about me in some previous posts. There is the truth, and two sides of the story. I'm only here to clear the truth about me and the genetics used, not dive into a he said, she said, about the fallout.


I think a lot of people are curious as to what you have to say.

I also think that if you give away genetics, that's at your own risk. I have genetics and if I truly don't want anyone to have them, I don't give a single cut away to ANYONE not even friends. I don't know what happened, I only know what you posted on your website. That Scott created a business from your genetics that you asked him not to do.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I think a lot of people are curious as to what you have to say.
> 
> I also think that if you give away genetics, that's at your own risk. I have genetics and if I truly don't want anyone to have them, I don't give a single cut away to ANYONE not even friends. I don't know what happened, I only know what you posted on your website. That Scott created a business from your genetics that you asked him not to do.


In this field if you give someone something they are free to do what they want. Its not like he is s1'ing the cuts and selling it he built a male and is crossing it to the cuts making it availible for people. I mean come on the man even named a strain after him giving him credit and thanks.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> In this field if you give someone something they are free to do what they want. Its not like he is s1'ing the cuts and selling it he built a male and is crossing it to the cuts making it availible for people. I mean come on the man even named a strain after him giving him credit and thanks.


I mean if that's true, that's messed up, but yeah, I agree. Once you give genetics away, they are free to do what they want with them. 

Another thing, I have the Faceoff Og, Ghost Og and pretty much everything RD has except for the TK and they didn't come from the Doc. I'm sure everything Doc has is available to the public, I sourced over 100 cuts in less than three years being lazy.
So in essence, Scott could have gotten these cuts elsewhere. Maybe the Doc did get swindled but to me, giving out cuts you don't want people to have is the same to me as letting friends barrow money. Don't risk what you can't lose!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 12, 2013)

All the 4 Corner clones are in the setup. Here is a pic of the first one that went in a couple days ago: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/FirstClone_zpscc63830c.jpg

Was gonna do a 4 week veg, but prob just gonna do a 3 week veg.


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Titan.... He's going to be HUGE! Love the lil guy. Just wish he would sleep past 4:30 in the morning.


Buy the book by the new skeet monks called 'the art of raising a puppy' quick. Before titan starts training you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 13, 2013)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If it's OK with Mrs. Rare Dankness, I would like to clear up some of the misonceptions and downright lies about me in some previous posts. There is the truth, and two sides of the story. I'm only here to clear the truth about me and the genetics used, not dive into a he said, she said, about the fallout.


your lineup is impressive to say the least no hype needed


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So if Rare Dankness brought some "clone only" clones to GIVE AWAY The La CUP.... who would be down. Just thinking out loud.


I dont want to be hating but SAVE IT FOR US AT THE CO CUP


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Face off OG
Triangle Kush
Poison OG
Williams Wonder
Smelliott
Skywalker OG
Dogshit
Norcal Cat Piss
Socal Cat Piss
Pure Malawi Gold
HP13
Sour OG
Albert Walker
Purple Indica
Purple Indica x SkunkHaze aka Purple Haze
Flo


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^ this isn't a secret. Everyone knows we traded or were gifted clones from you. Hope you do as well with your line up.

on another note.

www.raredanknessstore.com

is up and running.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice! you coming to LA?


BloodyBonzai said:


> All the 4 Corner clones are in the setup. Here is a pic of the first one that went in a couple days ago: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/FirstClone_zpscc63830c.jpg
> 
> Was gonna do a 4 week veg, but prob just gonna do a 3 week veg.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nice! you coming to LA?


I am broke and even if I did have the money I would be too paranoid leaving my babies behind. My life depends on their success. I went all in on this one. Also couldnt buy any new RD releases due to my current financial situation. But thanx for askin. It woulda been cool to go, smoke my first puff of RD.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 13, 2013)

i am in the same boat nice grow


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hope you do as well with your line up.
> 
> on another note.
> 
> ...


lol @ hope you do as well with your line up. Perfect answer. 

and Happy as fuck to come home and order my RD hoodie!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I got to get a hoodie those look "hot"!! The fitted and skullies too damn. I'm dipping into my seed money foor this


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Is page 290 working for everyone else? I can't get to page 290. 289 yes and page 291.


----------



## sudshead (Feb 13, 2013)

yes - I can, try clearing your browser cache



Nightmarecreature said:


> Is page 290 working for everyone else? I can't get to page 290. 289 yes and page 291.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 13, 2013)

*Face off OG
Triangle Kush
Poison OG
Williams Wonder
Smelliott
Skywalker OG
Dogshit
Norcal Cat Piss
Socal Cat Piss
Pure Malawi Gold
HP13
Sour OG
Albert Walker
Purple Indica
Purple Indica x SkunkHaze aka Purple Haze
Flo 

*
All these clones are public releases. Most of these clones can be picked up if you know the right people and some of which can even be found in clubs. The Faceoff Og, Triangle Kush and HP13 are a bit harder to get but can still be had.
Face off OG
Triangle Kush
Poison OG
Williams Wonder
Skywalker OG
Dogshit
Norcal Cat Piss
Socal Cat Piss
Sour OG
Albert Walker
Flo
HP13

Some breeders use these strains and they use a different male. The crosses are going to come out different. So it really doesn't matter if you and RD use the same females.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nightmare...I'm not here to argue with you about how many fakes there are out there and what *you think* or perceive is real, available, or come from trustworthy sources. Some of us have been around, or were directly there, for the first hand real acquisition of many of these cuts. The majority of others weren't, and are just cut scout rookies looking for the next hyped up cutting to brag to their online buddies about, for more hyped up trades of clones they've never even flowered...

It's really whatever you want to believe, or whatever side of the fence you choose to put your two feet on, and where you want to find *your* *truth* . You can believe whatever you want, but I've never been friends with someone I've gifted clones like that to, that we didn't have a gentleman's agreement. If ya don't know what that is, check wikipedia. Either way, its done with now, I just want to move forward without a bunch of confusion, here say, and animosity based on public perception and opinion on something that needs no more explanation beyond the simple truth..

These are not meant as slanderous posts at RD. I feel I was misrepresented unfairly in much of this as I have been contacted numerous times about if I'm RD's breeder, how I'm affiliated, why we have the same mother stock, etc...I'm not affiliated at all, just contributed some of my genetics to their line up.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 14, 2013)

I think this is the wasy most people feel NM.
As of last JUNE the only mothers that RD uses that came from Doc
are 
Triangle Kush, Albert Walker, Cat Piss, and Poison. And Poison we have asked permission from OG KUSHMAN, and got the OK.(plus we are replaceing all the stated clones to him, as he lost them)

We were asked not to breed with Face OFf any more and have agreed.
The FLO RD uses came from a guy named Andrew
SkyWalker came from Nikka T. (RD thought it was a better cut)

Everything else was cut. Of course he's added a few more.:0)
So there you go.





Nightmarecreature said:


> *Face off OG
> Triangle Kush
> Poison OG
> Williams Wonder
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 14, 2013)

Nightmare, are you bringing any of the GTH and Longs Peak Blue? Someone wanted to see your LPB.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 14, 2013)

If you're done with it, why come here unsolicited and bring it up? You just gave the most simple answer, you contributed some of the genetics, very few of which are strains currently in production, but that's beside the point, if people ask if you're the breeder. Say no, but I provided a few cuts. Then say whatever you want about your own line. For someone who doesn't want to go over this again and again, you sure bring it up a lot on every forum you're on, and other places...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 14, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nightmare, are you bringing any of the GTH and Longs Peak Blue? Someone wanted to see your LPB.


Yeah sure. I can bring some GTH#2 and the Longs Peak Blue. I have two keeper phenos of the GTH#2. I also have a small amount of Game Over OG left too. Come to think of it I have several to bring.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 14, 2013)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Nightmare...I'm not here to argue with you about how many fakes there are out there and what *you think* or perceive is real, available, or come from trustworthy sources. Some of us have been around, or were directly there, for the first hand real acquisition of many of these cuts. The majority of others weren't, and are just cut scout rookies looking for the next hyped up cutting to brag to their online buddies about, for more hyped up trades of clones they've never even flowered...
> 
> It's really whatever you want to believe, or whatever side of the fence you choose to put your two feet on, and where you want to find *your* *truth* . You can believe whatever you want, but I've never been friends with someone I've gifted clones like that to, that we didn't have a gentleman's agreement. If ya don't know what that is, check wikipedia. Either way, its done with now, I just want to move forward without a bunch of confusion, here say, and animosity based on public perception and opinion on something that needs no more explanation beyond the simple truth..
> 
> These are not meant as slanderous posts at RD. I feel I was misrepresented unfairly in much of this as I have been contacted numerous times about if I'm RD's breeder, how I'm affiliated, why we have the same mother stock, etc...I'm not affiliated at all, just contributed some of my genetics to their line up.


Yes, you are right. Many cuts out there are fake. If your not the only one with a particular cut and it's good, it will spread like herpes! Don't tell anyone I gave you this cut seems like the latest trend nowadays. I had five different cuts of the GSC before I found the legit cut. It's a lot of hard work sorting through cuts. With the help of my brother who has been doing this so much longer than me, but who is too sick to do it himself anymore.I have spent the last several years gathering cuts and doing my best to verify them. I verify them a couple of ways. Comparing the buds I have to other vendors and several dispensaries is one, the other is through forums like ICMAG,THCfarmer and very rarely rollitup; contacting people and verifying through pms. I'm not some young punk and I believe in doing things right by having truely legit cuts. I wont mention names but I have recieved several cuts that are verified through known people off ICMAG. One of which is your Skywalker Docta cut , which like Mrs. RD pointed out, I also found a better Skywalker cut. Rollitup is sorta my playground, I remain anonymous everywhere else and I like it that way. 

RD has never hesitated in stating that they recieved some genetics from you. They used your Faceoff, then named the cross Doc's OG. That says a lot! Now they are not using the Faceoff cut anymore because you asked them not too. That says even more. I don't think anyone else would do that, I wouldn't.

Here's something for you to Wiki! 
*Jealousy* is an emotion and typically refers to the negative thoughts and feelings of insecurity, fear, and anxiety over an anticipated loss of something that the person values, particularly in reference to a human connection.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Yeah sure. I can bring some GTH#2 and the Longs Peak Blue. I have two keeper phenos of the GTH#2. I also have a small amount of Game Over OG left too. Come to think of it I have several to bring.


What is this game over og you speak of?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 14, 2013)

getting bigger.


----------



## moldybologna (Feb 14, 2013)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Nightmare...I'm not here to argue with you about how many fakes there are out there and what you think or perceive is real, available, or come from trustworthy sources. Some of us have been around, or were directly there, for the first hand real acquisition of many of these cuts. The majority of others weren't, and are just cut scout rookies looking for the next hyped up cutting to brag to their online buddies about, for more hyped up trades of clones they've never even flowered...
> 
> It's really whatever you want to believe, or whatever side of the fence you choose to put your two feet on, and where you want to findyour truth . You can believe whatever you want, but I've never been friends with someone I've gifted clones like that to, that we didn't have a gentleman's agreement. If ya don't know what that is, check wikipedia. Either way, its done with now, I just want to move forward without a bunch of confusion, here say, and animosity based on public perception and opinion on something that needs no more explanation beyond the simple truth..
> 
> These are not meant as slanderous posts at RD. I feel I was misrepresented unfairly in much of this as I have been contacted numerous times about if I'm RD's breeder, how I'm affiliated, why we have the same mother stock, etc...I'm not affiliated at all, just contributed some of my genetics to their line up.


This sounds like someone (valid gripe or not), that is a little slow to the game, bitter and trying to blow up Rare Dankness as somehow crooks or immoral in order to further promoter their own line of seeds.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 14, 2013)

to those who listen this is not even close to a new gripe(between these industry associates)

truth is, the truth is hard to say as first hand knowledge is needed, but lies/half truths are easy to disprove


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Feb 14, 2013)

I don' know bout all this drama, but I do know I'm mucho excited to have some of your guys's new strains  Thanks for bringing the dankness. Hope to have a grow report soon on the D.S.H. if everything flows well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2013)

My blue ox heading into week 5..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 15, 2013)

RD is not entering anything in the SoCal cup?


*"The Real" Medical Collective*
Entry:
*Hash -* Dairy Queen Solvent-Free Wax
*3rd Gen Family*
Entries:
*Edible -* Pineapple Turnover Cake
*Concentrate -* True OG Stomper
*Hybrid -* Platinum Blackberry Kush
_*Indica -*_ OG Eddy Lepp
_*Sativa -*_ Luke Skywalker
*419 Collectives*
Entry:
*Hybrid -* 419 OG
*Alpha Medic Inc.*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Alpha Flake
*Edible -* Alpha Mint Truffle
*Hybrid -* Alpha Medic OG
_*Indica -*_ Godfather OG
_*Sativa -*_ The Blue Line
*American Organic Collective*
Entry:
_*Sativa -*_ Organic Blue Dream Haze
*Archive Seedbank*
Entry:
*Indica -* Grimace OG
*Archive Seedbank / Terpex*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Amnesia Thai
*BAMF Extractions / Buds & Roses*
Entries:&#8200;
*Hash -* Lemon OG Solventless Wax
*BAMF LA Glass*
Entry:
*Hash -* Brain OG
*Blunt Brothers*
Entry:
_*Sativa -*_ Head Cheese
*Buds and Roses*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Paris OG Shatter
*Hybrid -* Veganic Tahoe OG
_*Indica -*_ Veganic Rare Darkness
_*Sativa -*_ Veganic Ghost Train Haze #1
*Buds and Roses / The Venice Cookie Company*
Entry:*
Edible -* Strawberry Lemonade
*CCSC*
Entries:
_*Sativa -*_ Dragon Fire
_*Indica -*_ Axiom
*CCSC / SoCal Holistic Health*
Entry:
_*Hybrid -*_ Atmosphere
_*Indica -*_ Bubba Skywalker
*Central Cali Caregivers*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Al Capone OG
*Edible -* Pineapple Falldown Cake
_*Indica -*_ Bryan's Lavender Purple
*Cheeba Chews*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Cheeba Chews CBD Oil
*Edible -* Mint Chocolate Chew
*Collective Conscious Apothecary*
Entry:
*Hash -* Sour Diesel 90u Ice Wax
*Cool Calm Collective*
Entries:
*Edible -* Hearts of Hemp Granola Bar
*Hybrid -* Banana OG
_*Indica -*_ Girl Scout Cookies
_*Sativa -*_ Durban
*Crown Extracts*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Banana Kush Wax
*Elemental Wellness*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Johnie Wonder Oil
*Hybrid -* Purple Affgoo
_*Indica -*_ True OG
_*Sativa -*_ Super Lemon Haze
*Empire Xtrax*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Hendrix
*Fresh Off the Bud Extractions*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Tan-G Shatter
*Grace Farms / Running Dawgs*
Entry:
*Edible -* Captain Kirk's "Oklahoma Sweet Cake"
*Grandaddypurp Collective*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* GDP Sandman
*Hybrid -* Medusa
_*Indica -*_ Ken's GDP
_*Sativa -*_ Candyland
*Green Coast Deliveries*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Honey B OG Nectar
*Hybrid -* OG Bad Azz
*Green Cross LAX*
Entries:
*Edible -* Space Waffle
*Indica -* Shogun OG
*Greenest Green LA*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Orange Julius "The Tang"
*Greenest Green LA / Essential Extracts*
Entry:
*Hash -* Tangerine OG Solvent-less Wax
*Greenest Green LA Delivery*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Cold Creek OG Shatter
*Hella High Extracts*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Platinum Blackberry Kush Crumble
*Edible -* Bacon Peanut Butter Cup
*Hybrid -* Kryptonite
_*Indica -*_ Grape Ape
_*Sativa -*_ Super Lemon Haze
*Highway 99 Collective*
Entries:
*Hash -* King Kong Loud Bubble Hash
_*Indica -*_ King Kong Loud
*Holistic Health Care Cooperative*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Space Queen Wax
*IECC*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* The Wheezy
*Kali Culture / West Coast Cure*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* King Louie 13 (aka Hardcore Louie)
*Kush Connection*
Entries:
*Hybrid -* Master Yoda
_*Sativa -*_ Hello Kitty
*Concentrate -* Master Yoda Shatter
*Kush Connection Delivery*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Master Yoda Shatter Private Reserve
*Life Is Good*
Entry:
*Hybrid -* Girl Scout Cookies
*Ma Ma Kush Edibles*
Entry:
*Edible -* Ma Ma Kush's Beef Jerky
*Magnolia Wellness*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Harlequin Shatter
*Edible - *Sweet Stone Gummy Bears
*Hybrid -* Legendary White OG
*Indica -* LA Confidential
*Sativa -* Red Congolese
*Mecca*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Afgoo Honeycomb
*Milk*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Milk Oil
*New Age Canna*
Entry:
*Edible -* Hi-Pops
*Phillips RX*
Entry:
*Hash -* Blue Halo Water Hash
*Phillips RX Wax*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Blue Halo Butter
*Reserva Privada*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* 91 Tanj
*Hybrid -* Big Sky OG
*Hash -* Tan-G Solventless
_*Indica -*_ Kosher Kush
_*Sativa -*_ Tanj
*River City Phoenix*
Entries:
*Hybrid -* Green Budder
*Hash -* Ingrid Melt
_*Indica -*_ Ingrid
_*Sativa -*_ Red Dragon
*River City Phoenix / Kiva Confections*
Entry:
*Edible -* Blackberry Dark Chocolate Bar
*San Jose Patients Group*
Entries:
_*Sativa -*_ Dutch Crunch aka Dutch Treat #5
*Edible - *Korova Black Bar
_*Indica -*_ Cordero Kush Platinum
*SJ Patients Group*
Entry:
_*Sativa -*_ Arcadia Trainwreck
*Sin City Seeds*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Blue Power Sap
*Southern California Patients Association*
Entries:
*Hybrid -* A-Dub
_*Indica -*_ Better Than Yours OG
_*Sativa -*_ Cannatonic
*Southern Humboldt Seed Collective*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Pineapple Cheese / ACDC
*Hybrid -* Harle-Tsu
*The 710 Club*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* 3 Kings OG Wax
*Hybrid -* 3 Kings OG
_*Indica -*_ Cookies
*The Cali Connection Collective*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Rabbi Larry Wax
*Hybrid -* Rabbi Larry
*The Cali Connection Seed Company*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* THC Venom
*Hybrid -* Girl Scout Cookies (Thin Mints!)
_*Indica -*_ SFV OG Kush
_*Sativa -*_ Jamaican Lion
*The Closet*
Entries:
*Hybrid -* Chernobyl
_*Indica -*_ Jesus OG Kush
*The Secret Garden Collective*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Strawberry D
*Edible -* Hubby Bars
*The Secret Garden Collective / West Coast Cure*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Tangerine Dream x Hardcore OG
_*Indica -*_ King Louie 13
*TLMD Collective*
Entries:
*Hybrid -* Blue Cookies
*TR Seeds / TC Labs*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* TK Star Concentrate
*Urban Mustard Collective*
Entries:
*Concentrate -* Skywalker OG
_*Indica -*_ 805 Purple Bubba
*Hybrid -* Vapor Cone
*Venice Medical Center*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* King Kush Wax
*Edible -* So Kind Cookies
_*Indica -*_ VMC OG
_*Sativa -*_ Snozberry
*VFL Collective*
Entry:
_*Indica -*_ Kung Fu Master
*VFL Collective / Ratchet Extrax*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* The Betty White
*Wally Weedka*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Alien O.G. Raw
*West Coast Cure*
Entry:
*Concentrate -* Tora Bora

HIGH TIMES Medical Cannabis Cup: Los Angeles, Feb. 16-17, 2013 




Hosted by HIGH TIMES Presents 




Saturday, February 16, 2013 at 12:00 PM - Sunday, February 17, 2013 at 9:00 PM (PST) 




National Orange Show Events Center, 689 S E St, San Bernardino, CA 92408 | Directions


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 15, 2013)

We are not entering, but proud to support Kyle kushman and buds n roses collective, with Veganic Rare Darkness, and the 29% THC cut of ghost train haze #1 also Veganic. So you may see some RD genes win something. If you do, it may be my wookified ass you see up there to rep Bearded dank dynasty, as moonshine is in Spain at spannabis.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 15, 2013)

We just missed the deadline on getting some concentrates to enter. Needed to be in last Saturday. Walkers kush wax was made on Friday. Oh well. Come by and check it out anyway. Lots of samples Of RD concentrates and flower will be burnt all day long.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 15, 2013)

You guys represent! Great job.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 15, 2013)

Did the walkers make the trip safely??


----------



## my j (Feb 15, 2013)

well only scott and doc know for sure what they agreed on and if I give you my word on whatever I keep it.really wish they could settle the dispute and agree to leave all that in the past.doc seems to think he was lied to by a friend about the way the genetic were used and the money made from them.but I have to give R.D. top honors for all the work they've done.imo they're a top notch company and excellent marketing.just look at the last drop,sold out in no time.great work to the whole team and it is a team effort.also to all who ran their beans and showed everyone what you could expect thank you.looking forward to trying that blue ox and lee roy whenever I can get them lol...damn looks great man.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So if Rare Dankness brought some "clone only" clones to GIVE AWAY The La CUP.... who would be down. Just thinking out loud.


I would be way down!!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 15, 2013)

Flo OG 1 & 2


Star Killer (Scrog Pheno) lol


I know im a little late Mrs RD dont hate me to much I rock slow and steady in my veg room plus after losing my first Star Killer Pheno nothing from seed leaves my veg without being cloned. Finally upgraded my clone spot so i will take 2-4 cuts off these and they go into flowering. I will be running a Pheno Hunt soon i just have to get rid of all these clones i keep picking up from people......


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 15, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Did the walkers make the trip safely??


That's affirmative. Everything coming from MI made it safe and sound... Even the Toro macro


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuuuuuuck.... Scratch that. I must have moved the bag with the toro out of my suitcase while packing... Now for the MADD dash to find a rig for tomorrow..


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wah wah wah


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 15, 2013)

The hitman crew likes RD, lets see if they'll let us borrow a rig tomorrow.... If they do... Walkers kush, tangerine trainwreck haze and hillbilly armor bho to samples. Even it they don't...come by, you may get to take some RD home with you...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 16, 2013)

I hear that they are up for trades


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 16, 2013)

RDMI are you gonna make a trip to the Co Cup? Havent seen ya in quite some time


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 16, 2013)

No N.M. RD isn't entering LA cup. Remember he didnt get back to co until October. And he hadnt planned it out. He didnt want to rush anything. Right now he's at spainabis checking that out. But he is working on the CO cup and San Fran cup entries. 
Homeless. Thank you. 
Hot sauce don't worry. I know your doing a good job and those look great. When u have room let me know. 
Well I'm going to go sit in la traffic now. Lol


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 16, 2013)

be safe have a good time Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## choco.thai1986 (Feb 16, 2013)

please tell me the lee roy seeds are still available


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 16, 2013)

No no Mrs thank you. Give those flowers a sniff. Is that tha cologne that RD MI. Speaks of? Those are from the pictures btw.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 16, 2013)

501st OG:

I think she is flippin me the bird...


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 18, 2013)

(Crickets) ............. (Crickets) ............


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 18, 2013)

Did something important happen?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 18, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Did something important happen?


 why yes it did as a matter of fact..not countin the samples you and Theman recieved or the little bit of farf I zippered 13, 30's of Rare dankness' Walkers Kush.....A new personal record in a 2 gallon pot...thank u thank u..real sure she would hav gone a LB with out the help of my F gnats...


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 18, 2013)

That's pretty important. I was referring to ghost train haze #1 placing 2nd grown by Kyle kushman in the sativa category out here in LA though...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats on 2nd place.

The Cup was epic this year! Last year the cup was so bad I almost didn't come back. This year it was better in so many ways! I know many people still complained but I don't see how they could. Unlimited free dabs everywhere is what changed the game this year. They even had a bar at the Cup! Twice as many people this year. Twice as many seed vendors. Many vendors giving out free seeds! RD,Cali Connection, Sin City, GDP all had some nice booths! The only negative thing this year would be lack of food vendors. People were stoned and hungry. lol This year was wild and crazy! Lots of people puking and ambulance rides! Mostly chicks because they get hooked up!

I expect the Cups to get bigger every year!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks you ALL... it was an BUSY, but epic weekend. Great weathe, great venue, food was scrace, but DNA and C.C. both took care of me with food.. Meet some great people and saw some Amazing pics from strain people picked up last year. Just EPIC outdoor stuff. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!

PS>>>>there might be a MOJOR COLAB soon....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ lol that's Wassup 

Dna + rd or cc + rd is gonna be something fire ..I need whatever comes out of that calabo ..c.c has alot of ogs I could only imagine what would come out if rd got a hold of some


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out the buffet, mofos!!  I wont be able to start going through them untill I finish the Karma Bitch runs I just started but Im sure Ill find some keepers when I do.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

Trust me, this dank dynasty will be of a "disconnected" nature  ya'll are in for a treat.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Trust me, this dank dynasty will be of a "disconnected" nature  ya'll are in for a treat.


Good I get what your saying


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Trust me, this dank dynasty will be of a "disconnected" nature  ya'll are in for a treat.


Good, it is best to keep awesome genetics "hermetically" sealed from corrupting forces. That could be dissected with "hermeneutical" interpretation,I suppose. 

I'll leave the rest for "Hermione" to explain


----------



## NerdJr (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment 2532442View attachment 2532443 Happy faces on ! Need to cross this with some of Rare Dankness strains, anyone have any pollen ???  Sannies Mad Shack at almost 3 months, 5o main Colas


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 19, 2013)

Note to self, do not post on 4 hours of sleep. ( my spelling is bad). 

It would be a 2 Company Colab... 
Anyway... thank everyone. 
Mightmare, it was great meeting you. People LOVED your GTH#2 sample and the Longs Peak Blue. 
Homeless and Vert. YOU guys are amazing providing all those samples. THANK YOU!


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey don't forget me! I grew some of those... I'm not amazing mrs rd!?!


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 19, 2013)

Well Rare D MI i think you are and thanks for all the help


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

Dude get fuck out of our thread you fucking Saginaw ghetto metal head loser. Quit following me around, quit talking shit to me and my friends. The shit you PMed vertigo is physical threats, you wanna get so worked up about bullshit that you get arrested for assault, that's on you. You're a fucking Chester and that's all you'll ever be. 10 months is long enough for you to troll me captnstickyfingvagina, I mean uncle pirate, whatever you name is now.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 19, 2013)

Be nice... Come on... That was completely RUDE!



Uncle Pirate said:


> Geez Mrs Rd, throw your doggie a bone before he chews the carpet up.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 19, 2013)

I swear RIU needs a Fight Club Thread.. what happens in FC stays in FC...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 19, 2013)

Come on guys......


----------



## TheMan13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I swear RIU needs a Fight Club Thread.. what happens in FC stays in FC...


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> I was treated with love by both MRS.RD, and Rare D MI. I was shown bomb Hill Billy Armor. And some exclusive seeds. I will post more later!
> 
> Pictures and free beeies from the cup. Man a crazy experience.
> 
> ...


it was great meeting you homie. Sorry about the 4 corners and Scott's. we held them as long as we could! I think This weekend was a pretty crazy experience for everyone involved.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2013)

@UP Regardless of how this started this is a RD thread so keep it in PM or out of the thread please!
Im not siding with either of you! I dont know the
details so im just going to clean this up.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I crazy or did I hear rare dankness had some grape ape in one of their seeds, bit I can't find it .....maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> Am I crazy or did I hear rare dankness had some grape ape in one of their seeds, bit I can't find it .....maybe I'm mistaken


Rare darkness, dark shadow haze.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> To refresh your memory hell, he is the assclown that threatened me and vertigo in this thread last week and also post private messages, which I believe is a violation of TOU, on this thread. He then calmed down and said he wouldn't come here anymore, hie then comes back and his first post is a rude jab at me.
> 
> Fuck that guy. Delete my shit again and I'm gonna seriously consider leaving this place. I should just listen to Aaron from DNA and stay off the forums, but for some reason I feel compelled to help still. That won't last long with this halfwit head banging troll following me around being allowed to break TOU.



I did delete his post wasnt aware he was another username! Please forward these pm to me and he will be perma banned.


now that i know bit more about this issue i will better moderate situation


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 19, 2013)

Drama as usual. 

Can anyone provide me an estimate of how tall these 4 Corners are gonna get in hydro after vegging until they are 3 ft tall? Given I have some plants being hit on 4 sides by 1000W super HPS bulbs running vertical.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't worry about that guy! Some people are unhappy and misery loves company. That dude can be a real Debbie downer at times! Remember, drama is not always a bad thing! It keeps this thread at the top and it keeps the RD name in mind when at the seed bank.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol. Good point. Great nugs by the way nightmare!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 19, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol. Good point. Great nugs by the way nightmare!


Thanks! Which GTH#2 pheno did you guys like? The heady pheno or the racy heart thumping pheno?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly they both were great. Hard to distinguish the two in my memory right now after all of the dabs and joints and then being on stage for the last two awards of the night.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 20, 2013)

I missed the awards  I was too hungry and had to leave right before the awards! I even ate before I went but there just wasn't enough food and I didn't feel like getting the shits.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 20, 2013)

Was the food that shitty? All I ate the whole time was pizza sent over from DnA and BBQ from Cali connection.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 20, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Rare darkness, dark shadow haze.


Awesome haha I will get those soon!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 20, 2013)

iYes!!! Rare DARKNESS... grape ape x RD#1 and Dark Shadow graper apre x Nevile wreck ( sativa dom) and my new favorite.. HEAD high and Grape flavor.



smokajoe said:


> Am I crazy or did I hear rare dankness had some grape ape in one of their seeds, bit I can't find it .....maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 20, 2013)

NO!!!! i hate drama... I'd rather be in the top for people being happy, excited, or with pics of RD they grew.

To answer the other ?? the GTH#2 i liked was the heady, smelly one. NICE JOB!



Nightmarecreature said:


> Don't worry about that guy! Some people are unhappy and misery loves company. That dude can be a real Debbie downer at times! Remember, drama is not always a bad thing! It keeps this thread at the top and it keeps the RD name in mind when at the seed bank.


----------



## PrezDickie (Feb 20, 2013)

No Drama indeed, life is too short to waste on that crap. instead waste it looking at pretty flowers like these...

the Ox plant i'm currently growing


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic prez.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> iYes!!! Rare DARKNESS... grape ape x RD#1 and Dark Shadow graper apre x Nevile wreck ( sativa dom) and my new favorite.. HEAD high and Grape flavor.


Oh ya too epic haha I think next grow I'm getting those 2 seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Mrs RD - Have you seen where they are planning to hold the Denver Cup? What is your opinion of it?


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 20, 2013)

The tests just came in.... If you were in LA and dabbed either of the following, these are the lab results.... 

Hill billy armor shatter: 66.28% THC, 2.67% CBD

walkers kush wax: 70.76% THC, 2.49% CBD


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got my first rd pack today  order was placed over a month ago!

The OX


----------



## mcrandle (Feb 20, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> The tests just came in.... If you were in LA and dabbed either of the following, these are the lab results....
> 
> Hill billy armor shatter: 66.28% THC, 2.67% CBD
> 
> walkers kush wax: 70.76% THC, 2.49% CBD


That's outstanding man. FFS, you guys really hold it down. I know I ranted about you guys in the past, but I guess at some point I must concede you really got some TOP SHELF shit. Even though I have never smoked or grown it, I love this "Somali Taxi Ride" shit. I never smoked it or had those seeds, but I have raised plenty of Neville's Haze plants...I'm pretty jealous I never thought of "Somali Taxi Ride"


That's the perfect high for me. Perfect strain name.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 21, 2013)

It's the same place as the last 2 years (unless they have changed it) I was told the smoking area was going to be outside this year.. thank god, since last year was like a hotbox! From all the smoke, you would have thought there was a fie inside. It's an ok place.. Not alot of parking, but i know hotels ran shuttles last year. It is close to downdown, so that is nice for food.



Mohican said:


> Hey Mrs RD - Have you seen where they are planning to hold the Denver Cup? What is your opinion of it?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if the Brown Palace will let me spark one in Churchill's smoke lounge  Now that would be sweet! OK - Back to work. I need to get some rapid rooters and pop the Scott's OG seeds I got at the Cup 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder why no one made the connection that RD stands for Rowdy Detroiter!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 22, 2013)

Smfh!!!!!!!



vertigo0007 said:


> i wonder why no one made the connection that rd stands for rowdy detroiter!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cmon kb it was a joke


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How long do you guys veg the (listed) medium height sativa's that RD sells if you're looking for a 4 to 5 foot plant?

Sativa's from other breeders I've grown only needed 1.5 weeks of veg time and grew 5 feet during the 3 month flowering period.

I'm wondering if a short veg time is also the recommended with the RD sativa strains. I was thinking trying 3 weeks veg time but that may be too much and the plants may outgrow my tent.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 22, 2013)

hahahhahah rowdy detroiter!!!! hahahahaahha


----------



## opg333 (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how to reach J.B. from Seed Depot ??? I have tried to reach him through Orders Help Desk and can't get a response ... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 22, 2013)

YES. Short time is recommended. They do stretch.



Edgar9 said:


> How long do you guys veg the (listed) medium height sativa's that RD sells if you're looking for a 4 to 5 foot plant?
> 
> Sativa's from other breeders I've grown only needed 1.5 weeks of veg time and grew 5 feet during the 3 month flowering period.
> 
> I'm wondering if a short veg time is also the recommended with the RD sativa strains. I was thinking trying 3 weeks veg time but that may be too much and the plants may outgrow my tent.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 22, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> How long do you guys veg the (listed) medium height sativa's that RD sells if you're looking for a 4 to 5 foot plant?
> 
> Sativa's from other breeders I've grown only needed 1.5 weeks of veg time and grew 5 feet during the 3 month flowering period.
> 
> I'm wondering if a short veg time is also the recommended with the RD sativa strains. I was thinking trying 3 weeks veg time but that may be too much and the plants may outgrow my tent.



In my opinion, to achieve 4'-5' stature plants i would flip no later than 16"-18" tall. I also suggest chopping the top out approx 7 days before flip. Again, this is my personal opinion.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2013)

opg333 said:


> Does anyone know how to reach J.B. from Seed Depot ??? I have tried to reach him through Orders Help Desk and can't get a response ... Any help would be appreciated


He usually responds when he can thru pm or email. Right now he hasn't been feeling the best so took a few days off but he will respond.


----------



## opg333 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks a mill to you and Mrs RD .. Ordered from TSD on the 11th and still showing "processing" although the funds were taken out that same day ... I've sent numerous messages through the order help desk and have not gotten a response .. Getting frustrated but if he's under the weather , I wish him a speedy recovery .... Hope to hear from someone at TSD soon


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 22, 2013)

All my RD strains have about 1.5X stretch. I hear 2x and 2.5X but not for me.

TSD rocks! They have been better to me than The Attitude. I would never worry ordering from TSD, JB is on it!


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 22, 2013)

opg333 said:


> Thanks a mill to you and Mrs RD .. Ordered from TSD on the 11th and still showing "processing" although the funds were taken out that same day ... I've sent numerous messages through the order help desk and have not gotten a response .. Getting frustrated but if he's under the weather , I wish him a speedy recovery .... Hope to hear from someone at TSD soon


Hit up hippie420 he takes up a lot of the slack. Good guy he us always helpful.


Goodluck


----------



## opg333 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the concern and I'm sure JB will take care of me .... PEACE


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 22, 2013)

Ahhh, refreshing to breathe the mountain air again in the birthplace of rare dankness. Gotta love Colorado.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I miss Colorado every morning when I go outside, but sooner or later I remember I own my $10,600 home here in Michigan. Can't find one of those out there! 



Rare D MI said:


> Ahhh, refreshing to breathe the mountain air again in the birthplace of rare dankness. Gotta love Colorado.


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks to Mrs Rare Dankness for answering all of my questions @ the Medical Cup and helping me decide on the Scott's OG. If all goes well I plan on buying the Ghost train haze next!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 23, 2013)

mmmm spun at furthur. Been nearly 6 months for me. Just a tad jealous!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sure we will not hear from RD MI until Monday. I think I'm giving him some grow tours Monday. 
Thanks for everyone I saw at the LA show. If I was not quite talkative or preoccupied, I'm sorry. It was a nut house.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 23, 2013)

16 Days into Veg:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/VegWeek25_zps6fc78946.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/VegWeek25_zps1eecb415.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/VegWeek25_zps6fb3584e.jpg
Picture on the last one wasnt as upclose as I wanted. But I was pointing out the huge branches on the plant that is typical of only one of the 4 Corner moms that will probably be the one I use for all future 4 Corner grows. Excellent for cloning. Funny since the mom did not do well in the beginning but came back to be a major competitor in the end among the four moms I used.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you have the real Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough? I would greatly appreciate your help if your willing. SC has always been one of my fave strains and i have been looking for a good cut of SC for years! Im like 30min from Detroit. Also i was wondering if we could talk on seed recommendations. thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 24, 2013)

Homeless can i see some pics of your Karmabitch? please.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pokerpro32 said:


> Do you have the real Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough? I would greatly appreciate your help if your willing. SC has always been one of my fave strains and i have been looking for a good cut of SC for years! Im like 30min from Detroit. Also i was wondering if we could talk on seed recommendations. thanks!


Like a brokin record!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Homeless can i see some pics of your Karmabitch? please.


If you saw mine, they are one and the same. Thanks homeless!


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 25, 2013)

Wah wah, forgot to bust out the piece of your karma bitch I brought with me to show mrs. RD today. Got the full tour, river rock is a good home for RD. top notch all around. for anyone who hasn't had the pleasure, it's pretty awesome to walk through a facility with literally hundreds of lights of flowering plants and a built in 5k sq ft greenhouse. As for moonshine's room inside the facility... Reeeeal proper. Lots of fire popping off there. Clone onlys, RD plants from seed, brand new rd releases. Everything is there in his moonshine mix. Pretty sure you can find some videos on river rock's website or Facebook.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 25, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Wah wah, forgot to bust out the piece of your karma bitch I brought with me to show mrs. RD today. Got the full tour, river rock is a good home for RD. top notch all around. for anyone who hasn't had the pleasure, it's pretty awesome to walk through a facility with literally hundreds of lights of flowering plants and a built in 5k sq ft greenhouse. As for moonshine's room inside the facility... Reeeeal proper. Lots of fire popping off there. Clone onlys, RD plants from seed, brand new rd releases. Everything is there in his moonshine mix. Pretty sure you can find some videos on river rock's website or Facebook.


that would be a dream come true to see a facility like that.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 25, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> that would be a bream come true thanks


Is a 'bream' a dream about buds?


----------



## vertigo0007 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Wah wah, forgot to bust out the piece of your karma bitch I brought with me to show mrs. RD


Damn it dude


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 25, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> that would be a bream come true thanks


My dream is smokin all those different strains, seeing them before they're chopped comes second. Still have to start flowering and cure these 4 Corners before I can smoke my very first RD strain. Next comes 501st OG and Afghan H.A.....altho the 501st OGs are dominating the Afghan HAs in veg.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Feb 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Homeless can i see some pics of your Karmabitch? please.


 yes ma'am. I hav one finishing now.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 26, 2013)

Tempted to get Midas, Walker Kush, and Alfred Packer so I can roll a fat joint that progresses from indica to sativa as you smoke it but maintain the overall Albert Walker high. Some Willy Wonka type shit.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 26, 2013)

How often do you guys replace your bulbs?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 26, 2013)

Every 2 rounds. Sometimes your able to get 3 rounds, but you will lose yield.


BloodyBonzai said:


> How often do you guys replace your bulbs?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Feb 26, 2013)

PICTURES, PLEASE!! Plant and dry nug. Thanks.



HomeLessBeans said:


> yes ma'am. I hav one finishing now.


----------



## Rare D MI (Feb 26, 2013)

Had a piece with me at RR while we were both taking pics yesterday. Would have been a nice one to snap. Very high quality example of homeless' cut from vertigo's harvest. I'll see if he has any extra sitting around to take pics of.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 1, 2013)

I like this one.. Greenhouse grow! 501st Og from seed.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 2, 2013)

Comparatively, which strain grows taller and has bigger yields; 4 Corners or 501st OG? 

I have this one 501st OG in veg that is about 6" taller than all the other 501st OGs (was second to poke out of the soil out of ten) and was also in the corner of the tent so it is not a result of stretching from being directly under the light. Already has grown taller than two of the three 4 Corner moms that were the 2nd and 3rd to best looking clones out of 57. I just hope this beast is female when it shows sex.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Mar 2, 2013)

Moonshine Haze


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 3, 2013)

Mommies making babies. The NW series.


----------



## RedMan420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Question for mrs.raredankness , so I'm getting ready to start my beans for this year outdoor crop and I'm going to do a pack of gth#1 and was wondering what kinda harvest dates for her have you gotten? I was reading a article were moonshine was saying that gth loves the outdoors, I have grown both OG and train wreck outside and both would finish between oct 5-10th, and I'm guessing that with the Neville's haze mixed in the it might take a extra week?? I know that phenos will vary as far as harvest date but I just want to make sure it does flower to much past oct 15th or so . Thanks


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 4, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Question for mrs.rarefankness , so I'm getting ready to start my beans for this year outdoor crop and I'm going to do a pack of gth#1 and was wondering what kinda harvest dates for she have? I was reading a article were moonshine was saying that gth loves the outdoors, I have grown both OG and train wreck outside and both would finish between oct 5-10th, and I'm guessing that with the Neville's haze mixed in the it might take a week?? I know that phenos will vary as far as harvest date but I just want to make sure it does flower to much past oct 15th or so . Thanks


she will prob need your aprox location...ie northern michigan versus southern is about a month different first frost times.. the GTH#1 i ran ID was 65 days to first possible harvest at 50% cloudy


----------



## RedMan420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nor Cali about 38 deg


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 4, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Nor Cali about 38 deg


Oh Damn Man!!! No clue on photoperiod. But she will be a monster. Would love to see her stretchin out her legs under the proper light.

Good luck


----------



## my j (Mar 6, 2013)

any date on the next drop? please....looking for blue ox and lee roy. 

any info on the colab you can share Mrs.RD? ty


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmmm I want the blue dream x Neville wreck


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^mug shop has them in stock. day dream haze.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 7, 2013)

I smoke blue dream whenever I get headaches. Does an excellent job of getting rid of them. Havent tried the cross with Nevils Wreck yet.

4 Corners should be showin off its first bud development in a few days. Will have pictures to post when that time comes.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 8, 2013)

One detail I keep on forgetting to ask about with 4 Corners that I noticed on the Rare Dankness website is that the lineage is listed as Triangle Kush x Afghan cross. Is the Afghan cross the same as the Afghan #1 IBL listed on other indica strains, or is it a cross of two Afghans exclusive to only 4 Corners?


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 8, 2013)

Same afghan dad.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Same afghan dad.


K thanx. These ladies smell so good first thing in the morning. Kinda floral sweet, but still on the green veggie side. No buds yet. Only started smelling like this after a few days of flower. Looking forward to seeing some buds on these girls real soon. Also the side branches are bushing out real nice; a lot look like I topped them but I didnt. On one an upper side branch is higher up than the main stem. I think I would actually get less weight if I topped these.


----------



## the.felix (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi there. I am new to the forum & looking for some information.. I just ordered some of the DaRkness seeds by Rare Dankness from Seeddepot.. I am very excited to be getting them in; was recently introduced to the flowers and the flavor & medical properties are amazing. Been looking for that super resinous grape crusher and I think I found it. this is a fantastic strain. I have done a little poking around but haven't had too much luck finding information on her grow patterns, phenotypes, etc. Could anyone here give me a heads up towards their experience with this strain? I will be adding it to a perpetually (8 week) harvesting indoor medical garden. has anyone come across multiple phenos? are there many vs being uniform? does it naturally purple up at any point? or require special training? any info would be most appreciated.. and if this has all been answered already and I just haven't scrolled across it yet- please forgive and send me the link? I am very interested in this strain.. I scored a couple ounces of it and was blown away enough that I grabbed the beans immediately. 


dabs away.

-felix.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

i dont think theres much info reguarding those ?s...im searching for the same ish!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

ill be doing a log in coming months


----------



## masterwelder (Mar 11, 2013)

Where did you buy the beans?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

i forget, wasnt the tude tho.


----------



## the.felix (Mar 11, 2013)

I am presently waiting with crossed fingers for them to come in- at customs at the moment, I believe. sniped mine from the seed depot.. 10 pack of regulars.




masterwelder said:


> Where did you buy the beans?


----------



## the.felix (Mar 11, 2013)

Right on.. once the beans come in, I hope to start a log on them as well. Bummer that there isn't much information on this strain; it has great lineage: I'm a big fan of Grape Ape and am now interested in RD#1. will keep looking for any other posts in regards to the DaRkness.



greenghost420 said:


> ill be doing a log in coming months


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

'tude has restocked some strains. Just scored me a sour d - og.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't believe The Attitude does not stock the GTH#2. It's one of RD's better strains. It's crap that they get to pick which strains they want to sell.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2013)

like it wont sell or some shit....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey MRS RD or RD MI - What soil does Scott use for growing? I want to reproduce his conditions for my Scott's OG.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey MRS RD or RD MI - What soil does Scott use for growing? I want to reproduce his conditions for my Scott's OG.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


From the FAQ section of raredankness.com... 


> What is the best way to grow my Rare Dankness genetics?
> 
> 
> If you are a hydro grower we suggest -
> ...


----------



## vertigo0007 (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe i saw, on river rocks youtube channel, that hes on to moonshine mix v3.0. 
Unfortunately, the specifics werent being released yet.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Any info on v 3.0 Rare D or Mrs RD?


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 12, 2013)

The specifics of his new mix were not given to me yet. The results he's having looked fantastic. When I was in the room, the plants had still not been fed any nutes. Straight water.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.raredanknessstore.com/mens_hoodie.htm

This sweatshirt is bad ass.


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure is Bet you'd look good in it imo lol 



gladstoned said:


> http://www.raredanknessstore.com/mens_hoodie.htm
> 
> This sweatshirt is bad ass.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Mar 13, 2013)

I heard the mix harnesses the power of kriptonite


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2013)

The skateboard wheels?


----------



## DesertStar (Mar 13, 2013)

just have to say been fallowing the RD for a while now a every thing ive found points to dank so i order me some dark shadow haze any one have any reports on this strain


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 14, 2013)

vertigo0007 said:


> I heard the mix harnesses the power of kriptonite


Is that going to replace the plutonium 235 or in addition??? You can tell me.I'll keep it secret


----------



## mickythefish (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, im interested in growing A+ Wonder can anyone from rare dankness or anyone who has experience with it share some knowledge, thanks.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 14, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners Taken on 14th Day of Flowering.*
Separating these pics per motherplant that these clones were taken from....so pics under any given plant are not necessarily the same clone at a different angle:
4 Corners Plant #1:
The clones from this mother are the most like plant #4 but not as tall.

4 Corners Plant #2:
The clones from this mother are shorter than plant #1 and 4 but very bushy.

4 Corners Plant #3:
The clones from this mother seem the same as plant #2.

4 Corners Plant #4:
The clones from this mother are the tallest but the leaves seemed to show signs of N toxicity although no other clones except those taken from plant #4 showed this.....altho some from plant #3 showed this to a much smaller degree. I would think that the N toxicity would show in the smaller plants first and not the biggest which makes me think it is something else considering it is showing in all clones taken from plant #4 which are the tallest in the room.


Links to photobucket for higher res pics: 
Plant #1:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1a_zps2296d12f.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1b_zpseb8e06de.jpg
Plant #2:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2a_zpsa77b286a.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2b_zpseec61a79.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2c_zps19a2d28b.jpg
Plant #3:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant3a_zps4081e92e.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant3b_zps251adf26.jpg
Plant #4:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant4a_zps9d2a0535.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant4b_zps5caa46b2.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant4c_zps12a9e5cb.jpg


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 14, 2013)

I cant wait until I finish these plants. Going to implement cool tubes for the lights, redo the piping from site-to-site, and reposition the lights closer together so that the plants are closer to the lights. Also adding CO2 enrichment next grow for the Afghan HAs. Probably should do something to support the branches for that grow...

Here is a pic of some moms from left to right 4 Corners, 501st OG, and Afghan HA. If I didnt have the 501st OG and the Afghan HA labelled I would easily lose track of which is which. Both have huge stems with a crazy big stretch between branches. I think it is safe to say they will both grow bigger than 4 Corners.

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Mothers_zps878feba5.jpg


----------



## vertigo0007 (Mar 15, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Is that going to replace the plutonium 235 or in addition??? You can tell me.I'll keep it secret


Nah, its a "replacement". God damn label wars.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 15, 2013)

vertigo0007 said:


> Nah, its a "replacement". God damn label wars.


Damn that just sukz...who wants to buy my Radation suit???? as I am not Superman the kyrptonite should be safer anyway


----------



## mickythefish (Mar 16, 2013)

Rare D MI, Could you tell me how The OX yields?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 16, 2013)

The three I'm finishing look like they will yield nicely. No super yielders but they use the space nicely. Of course a lot can happen drying and curing.


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 16, 2013)

OX is a medium yielder. The genetics are 75% bubba kush, which isn't the best yielder.


----------



## daliwarpaint2012 (Mar 17, 2013)

any info yet on the moonshine v3.0 mix yet


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^ I was gonna start asking everyday too. lmao.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a guess but I would expect to see some of what Kyle Kushman has been up to. The numbers he is getting certainly hav my attention any how


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> OX is a medium yielder. The genetics are 75% bubba kush, which isn't the best yielder.


Well these blue ox seem to be on the heavier side.
The cola I have on all of them is dense as hell and starting to get those finishing looks..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2013)

tangerine haze is g13 haze x nycd?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 17, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well these blue ox seem to be on the heavier side.
> The cola I have on all of them is dense as hell and starting to get those finishing looks..


Im sure Old Blue beefed up the yields in the Blue OX strain. Post some pics. I am gonna try posting more of the 4 Corners next weekend, the bud sites are plumping up nicely on them.

Also, I have didymium glasses and I can see a solid reddish pink color on the stem of the fan leaves and reddish pink stripes on the main stem, moreso at the base of the plant. Wish I had a camera that could take a picture of what I see with these glasses on because I havent seen a strain with these kind of markings before. Def looks sick. As expected from a RD strain. Although in the fourth pic for plant 4 in my prior post you can kinda see the coloring of the stems for the fan leaves, but the hps light fades the color.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Fellow Growers!

There is a new thread for posting seed pictures:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html

Please post seed pics and strain info!


Thanks Mrs. RD!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 21, 2013)

Are there any plans to implement more pics or links to grow journals for the various strains listed on the RD website? I think this could reduce the number of questions about strains and provide customers with a better understanding of the strains they are interested in. Or a RD community website where users upload or link their pics under the appropriate RD strain. Seems that lots of photos are uploaded on this thread and elsewhere but are essentially forgotten about.

https://www.phpbb.com/


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow very good i would for 1 like this imho 
i sure love this smily lol


BloodyBonzai said:


> Are there any plans to implement more pics or links to grow journals for the various strains listed on the RD website? I think this could reduce the number of questions about strains and provide customers with a better understanding of the strains they are interested in. Or a RD community website where users upload or link their pics under the appropriate RD strain. Seems that lots of photos are uploaded on this thread and elsewhere but are essentially forgotten about.
> 
> https://www.phpbb.com/


----------



## Blaze23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Whats RD's cash crop? Biggest yielder and most potent?


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 22, 2013)

Blaze23 said:


> Whats RD's cash crop? Biggest yielder and most potent?


So far for me it is the Walkers Kush. 

Gonna be a hard gurl to beat.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 22, 2013)

Blaze23 said:


> Whats RD's cash crop? Biggest yielder and most potent?


The biggest yielders from the info I have put together from the RD website and this thread are Afghan HA, Rugburn OG, Longs Peak Blue, Walker Kush, and Ghost Train Haze #2 and #8. As far as which is the most potent out of those I have no idea and I dont think there is a definitive winner.


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs. RD, where in CO are you at? Would love to chat sometime...if nothing else will likely see ya at the Cup in April..woot woot


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 22, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners 22nd Day of Flowering*
Plant #4:http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant4Didymium_zpse0d2dc60.jpg
Plant #1: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1NoDidymium_zpsfed3cd6e.jpg
No Didymium Lense: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/NoDidymium_zps5ecd13d3.jpg
With Didymium Lense: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Didymium_zps759be9b5.jpg
Hairs Changing Color Only Viewable with Didymium: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/HairColorDidymium_zps1ae7f21d.jpg
Some Crystals Forming: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Crystals_zps3cf7f877.jpg

Also the leaves are canoeing downwards on plant #4 and recently the afghan dominant ones in the center areas not due to an N toxicity but because of the plants getting hit on so many sides from the vertical lighting that the leaf is adapting to take in more light by canoeing downwards. Thats why none of the shorter afghan dominant plants in the outer areas are not canoeing but those same afghan dominant ones in the center areas are canoeing at the top of the plant.


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL I'm a "Stranger"....yes, very Strange indeed....


----------



## vertigo0007 (Mar 23, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> So far for me it is the Walkers Kush.
> 
> Gonna be a hard gurl to beat.



Yup. Shes a big bitch. I just had my #9 tested at 21+% thc after a month cure. Im clearly not the biggest fan of testing as it doesnt really have any true correlation to the quality, just the duration. But none the less, moonshine focuses on high thc so there you have it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

A longer veg time will be best for the OX or Blue OX...


mickythefish said:


> Rare D MI, Could you tell me how The OX yields?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

We will be at the cup.


BLueRoux said:


> Mrs. RD, where in CO are you at? Would love to chat sometime...if nothing else will likely see ya at the Cup in April..woot woot


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

NO, i don't know what the hell he has added.. It's way over my head. I know I saw a bottle with a muscled out Bat on it. But that was like 2-3 weeks ago. The results are over the top. They should be chopping in 2 weeks.



Mohican said:


> Any info on v 3.0 Rare D or Mrs RD?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys. Sorry for slacking, been dealing with decisions that had to be made. Some changes are coming some great, some not so. But that is life.

1.In the next few months RD will "RETIRE" some strains. Nothing bad, wrong, just one of the POINTS of RD was to make limited strains. 


2. As of May 1st RD will be changing distributors in the EU.
There might be a lag in the month of April and May. New quality control will be taking effect. 
Unfortunately this is causing a price increase. It will take effect May 1st. 

3 .Also as of May 1st the packaging will be going back to the sturdy card stock, vial, and baggie.

4. The good news is a few more seed bank will be carrying RD gear. And Rd will be running some promos that we were not able to do before.



​


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

LADY.... She's a big lady. Hmm that doesn't sound any better. lol 
but yes, Moonshine focus is high THC. Trying to bring high THC with great flavor. 
He is also doing a lil dabbing into HIGH CBD strains.. but this will take a WHILE.



vertigo0007 said:


> Yup. Shes a big bitch. I just had my #9 tested at 21+% thc after a month cure. Im clearly not the biggest fan of testing as it doesnt really have any true correlation to the quality, just the duration. But none the less, moonshine focuses on high thc so there you have it.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> LADY.... She's a big lady. Hmm that doesn't sound any better. lol
> but yes, Moonshine focus is high THC. Trying to bring high THC with great flavor.
> He is also doing a lil dabbing into HIGH CBD strains.. but this will take a WHILE.


Dabbing cbd oil makes me sweat.... Or did you mean dabbling, as in working with

About the lady, concidering your other name....... . besides homeless called her a gurl with a 'u'. Doesnt that spelling imply its a tranny? A chick w or w/o a d!ck?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Mrs RD - Thanks for the picture! 




> I know I saw a bottle with a muscled out Bat on it



Sounds like this stuff:











Yum!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for slacking, been dealing with decisions that had to be made. Some changes are coming some great, some not so. But that is life.
> 
> 1.In the next few months RD will "RETIRE" some strains. Nothing bad, wrong, just one of the POINTS of RD was to make limited strains.
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting an advanced warning on what strains are retiring so that if it includes a strain that I planned on buying I can grab it ASAP given it is still in stock somewhere?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2013)

same here, can you give advance of which will be retired asap? thanks!


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Mar 24, 2013)

3/3 on both the Dark Shadow Haze & LeeRoy beans  Cant wait to see these beauties get going! Thanks a bunch Mrs. RD for all the great info and pics and all around great attitude in this thread that led me to these beans. Hoping to get a grow log up soon but just broke my phone so until i get a new one or a camera, these pics will have to do.  Was in the middle of some cleaning and transplants so plz forgive the mess.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Mar 24, 2013)

And a big thanx to everyone else as well for all the posts and grow logs put up. Excited to be trying RD out on my first my first real seed run.


----------



## my j (Mar 24, 2013)

any date on the next drop? looking for blue ox and lee roy. 

any info on the colab (which seed company) you can share Mrs.RD? ty


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 24, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners Flower Day 24
*Plant #1: Todays pics primarily focus on the cuts from plant #1 that are showing a pink coloration of the hairs before the other three cuts. Faster flower time maybe?

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0281_zps79ab0719.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0276_zps2fe4fd85.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0275_zps342ca2f4.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0289_zps25a915d1.jpg
Plant #2:

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0282_zpsec6048d9.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0283_zpsc5608c38.jpg
Plant #4: 

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0278_zpsa1eaf97b.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_0284_zps1f78a2dd.jpg


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> My only surprize is the Walker Kush and Tangerine Kush are still there. Really the Walker Kush grows like a beast and is Frosty.


glad to hear i just got the 2nd to last pack of walker kush from attitude


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 27, 2013)

Similar here with NiteTerr. 6/6, now bedded down in seedling pots w/ FF Ocean Forest (thanx for ALL the good info, RIU'ers!). 
Started soaking Sat, went into paper towel Sun, one of em had an inch+ tail Tuesday.

El Jefe's are going a little slower, got 3 of 5 cracking open and itty bitty tails peeping going into the FFOF.
Only 5 beans in the Jefe pack, dang...oh well...

New canna grower(s) here, looking at a greenhouse grow for there. 



Rare D MI said:


> Holy shit, just popped a pack of scott's OG. 3 of the seeds germinated in the water while they were soaking overnight. Literally 20 hours.


----------



## baddfish99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got a seed order from the attitude and it came with a Rare Dankness t-shirt. Finally, an attitude t-shirt I will actually wear.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Mar 29, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> Just got a seed order from the attitude and it came with a Rare Dankness t-shirt. Finally, an attitude t-shirt I will actually wear.


 Just E-mailed the attitude to try to request one with my order. They said they've never had that shirt in stock.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Mar 29, 2013)

Was this for the stealth shipping, or just an extra gift they added?


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 29, 2013)

4/6 NiteTerr, 1/5 Jefe above ground.


----------



## baddfish99 (Mar 29, 2013)

GreatLakesKind said:


> Was this for the stealth shipping, or just an extra gift they added?


It was for the stealth shipping option. I placed two orders last month and both came with the rare dankness t-shirt.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Mar 29, 2013)

Damn them, i tried to request one and this is what they said "Hi There
Sorry we have certain stock that is for the stealth shipping, and none of the t-shirts that feature on the site come from this stock, sorry."


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok , never thought about my other name.. lol.. Touche'



vertigo0007 said:


> Dabbing cbd oil makes me sweat.... Or did you mean dabbling, as in working with
> 
> About the lady, concidering your other name....... . besides homeless called her a gurl with a 'u'. Doesnt that spelling imply its a tranny? A chick w or w/o a d!ck?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 30, 2013)

So who is coming to DENVER for the cup... I myself keep wondering if it's going to be epic or a cluster fuck.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Mar 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Ok , never thought about my other name.. lol.. Touche'


I just use the U cause I like gUUUUUUUUUUUUUUrls...did not know about the penis thing...damn interweb!!


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 30, 2013)

roflmao .


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 30, 2013)

RUG BURN made the HT strongest strain list this year.. NOT BAD! YET, NOTHING top last years GhostTrain Haze #1. #justsayn


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2013)

O the chopping block... GTH#5 and #8, Afghan HA, AFghan FO, DOC's OG, Chem Trail, .. Post more later.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> O the chopping block... GTH#5 and #8, Afghan HA, AFghan FO, DOC's OG, Chem Trail, .. Post more later.


Nice, I dodged the bullet twice. Have both the GTH #5 and Afghan HA; everything else I wasnt planning on getting. Especially because I see that two out of three of those strains with the Faceoff cut are listed, and the one I am going to get with the Faceoff cut is Facewreck Haze which isnt listed. Guess I still have time to get it.


----------



## althor (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok you guys are building up quite an inventory and there are quite a few I am wanting to try at this point.
Any plans in the future for a "mix pack"? 2 seeds of each of several strains would be great.


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm sure the facewreck haze will be gone too... No mas faceoff genes por favor. It's not worth the drama.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2013)

NOPE/.... FaceWreck, WArd-areek'n, Jawa, IUD, UVA, Beach Bum Haze.... getting the AX.



BloodyBonzai said:


> Nice, I dodged the bullet twice. Have both the GTH #5 and Afghan HA; everything else I wasnt planning on getting. Especially because I see that two out of three of those strains with the Faceoff cut are listed, and the one I am going to get with the Faceoff cut is Facewreck Haze which isnt listed. Guess I still have time to get it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2013)

I think maybe I can do a 4/20 special with this idea.. BUT remember these are regular seeds.



althor said:


> Ok you guys are building up quite an inventory and there are quite a few I am wanting to try at this point.
> Any plans in the future for a "mix pack"? 2 seeds of each of several strains would be great.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

Even better, offer deals on 20 packs or even 50. I like to see the full spectrum of options!



althor said:


> Ok you guys are building up quite an inventory and there are quite a few I am wanting to try at this point.
> Any plans in the future for a "mix pack"? 2 seeds of each of several strains would be great.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2013)

????? what are youthinking


Bigtacofarmer said:


> Even better, offer deals on 20 packs or even 50. I like to see the full spectrum of options!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

I like to plan ahead and make sure I have the best possible option. No matter how many beans I run there is gonna be a better one. Everything I have ever read on breeding says start with a lot and only accept the best. I'm only a beginning hobby breeder but have no intent of just chuckin pollen from just any pheno. Thats all. So far I'm impressed with the few things I've tried... LPB, Hillbilly, and the OX (still curing).


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)

Do a 50 pack, 10 strains 5 seeds of each. Get everyone a few beans of every strain they want.... I'm all for keeping 10 packs though. I rarely pop less than 10 at a time anyway. Can't find the new heat if you don't look through everything.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

I meant of one strain..... that sound cool too though!


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that would be a new trend in the industry. 50 seed packs of one strain. Put together two good breeding stains, 100 seeds. Call it breeder beginnings or breeder in a box. Charge like $750 a box or so.


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 31, 2013)

My apologies if this has been asked a billion times before, but I am only about 1/way through this thread after a week of reading: 

MrsRD (and/or whoever else might know), what dispensaries in Den metro carry RD seeds (first) and (secondly, but not nearly as pressing) strains (so we can try out and see what ones we want to grow)?

I only know of them being at River Rock, which the north location has only one strain of beans currently (Blue Haze Train), and the south has some 8-10 strains or so. (at least they had NiteTerror, which we were looking for)

Thanks, and so far NT 4/6 above ground, 1/5 Jef.


----------



## BLueRoux (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So who is coming to DENVER for the cup... I myself keep wondering if it's going to be epic or a cluster fuck.


Well bein as we live here, would be foolz to not go, heh. Will cya there, however it turns out!


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)

River Rock is the exclusive home for RD beans in CO due to the strict seed to sale laws.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks MI RD Had to repost right side up:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 31, 2013)

RIVER ROCK for SEEDS. As for strains. We saw some very well done RD Stuff at Breckenridge Organics, 14er in Boulder, Natural Mystic in Colorado Springs ALWAYS has bad ass RD and DNA stuff. RIver Rock of course. Pink Hpuse sometimes has some.



BLueRoux said:


> My apologies if this has been asked a billion times before, but I am only about 1/way through this thread after a week of reading:
> 
> MrsRD (and/or whoever else might know), what dispensaries in Den metro carry RD seeds (first) and (secondly, but not nearly as pressing) strains (so we can try out and see what ones we want to grow)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rare D MI (Mar 31, 2013)

I appreciate it. That was posted from my phone. Was taken right side up and somehow flipped when uploaded.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> NOPE/.... FaceWreck, WArd-areek'n, Jawa, IUD, UVA, Beach Bum Haze.... getting the AX.


Wow three bullets dodged. Pretty sure that is a typo for IUD, should be IED, right? If so yet another one I have. Very lame bout the faceoff cut situation, thank you sweet baby jesus I received a credit card last week to increase the amount of debt I have....even better when I use it to make sure I dont miss out on a RD strain with the faceoff cut...

Also, thanx Mrs. RD for giving us the heads up about which strains are being phased out.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 31, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners 31st Day of Flowering*
Plant #1:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1d_zps45c53cb4.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1c_zps83607fe4.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1b_zpse735f3a4.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1_zps543afa16.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1a_zps1fa747e9.jpg
Plant #2:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2_zps859c8f4d.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2Overhead_zps0bbe29d4.jpg
Plant #3:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant3_zps047b52c7.jpg


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 1, 2013)

What in the Scott's OG accounts for the high CBD content of 24.85% according to Dave in the pic few posts above? Triangle Kush or the RD#1?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a high THC content.


----------



## vertigo0007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I appreciate it. That was posted from my phone. Was taken right side up and somehow flipped when uploaded.


HA! See? I told you it wasnt just me.... Damn free thinking computers


----------



## vertigo0007 (Apr 1, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> What in the Scott's OG accounts for the high CBD content of 24.85% according to Dave in the pic few posts above? Triangle Kush or the RD#1?


The high thc is DEFINETELY coming from the rd#1.


----------



## althor (Apr 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I think maybe I can do a 4/20 special with this idea.. BUT remember these are regular seeds.


 Yep. I am not opposed to regular seeds. I like both regular and feminized. Because I have limited grow space I usually begin with 2 regular seeds of 1 strain and 2 feminized seeds of 2 different strains. That gives me as much variety as I can get and a shot for a total of 3 females. If the regular is a good strain I will usually seperate the male and collect pollen from the first pods I catch opening. After I scrap the male, use a qtip to touch a few of the wispy buds on the female for 20-50 seeds later. My friends who grow, on the other hand, will only use feminized so they dont waste their limited space on males. 
My biggest hurdle is, being such a small grower, it is hard for me to spend 100 bucks on just one strain. Generally when I do order seeds, 100 dollars is my budget and I go with several different strains to make up that 100 bucks for variety. Which is where either feminized or mix pack would come into play. If you guys had feminized I would certainly have ordered pick and mixes already and no doubt I would snatch up a mix pack as soon as I saw one. 

Let me note, when I am saying this stuff, I am not considering myself unique or special. I feel that if that fills my needs there are MANY other growers that would feel the same way. I read somewhere that indoor growing was one of the fastest growing hobbies in America. I cant say that is true, but I can say I am amazed at how many people I find out actually have a small grow going on in their closet. One of the nurseries near me, who I buy supplies from, recently said "this" side of their business has gotten so busy he is almost considering shutting down the nursery and just selling grow products.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

just offer pick n mix...everyone can buy 2 seeds ,750 seeds, and everything in between.people can create their own mix packs! prob solved! lol


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 1, 2013)

I think things are running great. There is little arguing anymore that Rare Dankness is one of the better companies out there. 
I think doing away with those strains is smart. For many reasons. Businesses disappoint us every day, that is life, but I see
Rare Dankness continuously making moves and they appear intelligent moves going in the right direction. Great job. Thank You.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 1, 2013)

its still early in the cure, but my wife Loves the early samples of Pineapple Hashplant! but if i remember right its being phased out right? guess i'll have to go snatch up some more packs!


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 1, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> What in the Scott's OG accounts for the high CBD content of 24.85% according to Dave in the pic few posts above? Triangle Kush or the RD#1?


CBD is a single compound, the 24.85% number if you look back at the post was total content, so THC, CBD, THC-V, CBN, ....


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 1, 2013)

That's what makes OG's so great! They are high THC and can have up to around 2% CBD. The Scott's is an OG after all.

My sister has back problems and most strains make her back hurt worse. I gave her a jar of the GTH#2 and it made her back pain go away without being couch locked and increased her mental clarity. It was just a special pheno i dubbed Hyperspace. The other phenos had some couch lock to them. I think the RD#1 adds some of the most vigorous growth I have seen.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, RDMI and Mrs RD.



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> RIVER ROCK for SEEDS. As for strains. We saw some very well done RD Stuff at Breckenridge Organics, 14er in Boulder, Natural Mystic in Colorado Springs ALWAYS has bad ass RD and DNA stuff. RIver Rock of course. Pink Hpuse sometimes has some.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 1, 2013)

PrezDickie said:


> CBD is a single compound, the 24.85% number if you look back at the post was total content, so THC, CBD, THC-V, CBN, ....


Thats what I get for typin while high. Its a dangerous thing.

Also, anyone bringing RD buds to the Seattle Cannabis Cup this month?
http://nwcannabismarket.com/Cannabis_Cup.html


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 2, 2013)

I soaked a pack of Scott's OG in water have them in a paper towel. Really looking forward to this grow!


----------



## Ogfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm looking for the OG from RARE DANKNESS with a COUCHLOCKED type of high and for SEVERE PAIN! Any help would be [email protected] MS. RD??


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 3, 2013)

Ogfresh said:


> I'm looking for the OG from RARE DANKNESS with a COUCHLOCKED type of high and for SEVERE PAIN! Any help would be [email protected] MS. RD??


I think you are looking for a strain high in cannabinoids if you want something good for pain. If that is the case I suggest The OX, altho I cannot tell you if it provides a couchlocked type high.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2013)

Scott's OG


----------



## Ogfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks you guys! Ima do a lil research on SCOTTS OG, im passing on the OX. Alot of my patients have a hard time sleeping,and some with major back pains! I was looking for a GREAT OG not saying the OX not dank but you how it is. OG RIGHT NOW IS VERY HIGH IN DEMAND ACROSS THE BOARD ANYWHERE!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Blue dream og aka night terror hit wet psper towel tonight. Walkers kush exploding w frost again. Ran 5/5/7/5/.5 m/g/b/calmag/epsom for first 21 days this time which minimize the stretch some.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2013)

Scott's!


















Got these at the LA Cup from Mrs RD herself!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Been dipping into my uncured OX. 3 strong females, my two faves are a really coffee flavored one and another that seems like its gonna cure up with all sorts of crazy kush/berry magic. Had one dud. She is nice but is gonna have cure up really nice to be a keeper. Then a few days ago I was looking through all my males I have stashed and one was throwing big ass white hairs. Seems I was really medicated the day I put those away because I have another ox female all bushed out, about 2.5 feet tall that I somehow completely did not notice. So in a few months I will have a 5th pheno to test. Yippie. Considering I let 2 damp of right of the bat this is a pretty kick ass pack of beans. 5 out of 8 girls and while one clearly shines the rest are not slackers!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, and for potency. I gotta start puffing some different shit. This stuff will make you pointless, and you'll be ok with that!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2013)

Grew a local Orange County strain called Mr Goo that smelled like coffee and chocolate:





























The bud worms had a field day. Found over 200 during trim (now I use BT and there were 5).


Made Dry ICE hash (used 220 bag - first time - oops)









Very green but tastes like old school hash 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Sticky traps around the base helps with the pinche worms!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Apr 5, 2013)

6/6 on night terror. Germ rates continue to exceed expectations. Thank you kb!


----------



## Clankie (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey RD folks! Saw over on the depot that you have a cross of the Fort Collins Cough (one of my all time favorite clones) with the Neville's Wreck male you guys seem pretty fond of. I am just curious what this brings to the cough, and whether or not you have any plans to cross the cough to any other strains. What's the flowering time like on the cough x wreck cross, I never was able to bring in the cough in anything under 12 weeks? The only other cross I'm familiar with is Dynasty's Caramel Cough, which my keeper pheno is still an 11 week flowering girl. What would you say are the biggest differences between the cough cut and the Fort Collins Wreck strain?

_And you guys are going to be at the Denver cup, yes? _


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, RD will be at the cup. At the Denver Cup they have said no seed sales.

On a different note. Over the last 3-4 months I grew my first 2 plants. (with help of course) Being the Type A person I am, I babied them. 
And if I do say so myself, I did damn good. So I am entering the OPEN CUP/ HighTimes Cup. Wish me luck.


----------



## feva (Apr 5, 2013)

haha awesome good luck


----------



## Rak on Tur' (Apr 5, 2013)

Will rare dankness ever be available from Hemp depot? I've had bad luck with attitude so I no longer even try to order from them.

I'm gonna try to pick up a few packs of Somali taxi ride. What RD strain has the most sativa high?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ Sea of seeds has been great to me. Seriously. I have used highlife seedbank just to order Rare Dankness seeds and they were good. Very quick, with some rd freebies.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Yes, RD will be at the cup. At the Denver Cup they have said no seed sales.
> 
> On a different note. Over the last 3-4 months I grew my first 2 plants. (with help of course) Being the Type A person I am, I babied them.
> And if I do say so myself, I did damn good. So I am entering the OPEN CUP/ HighTimes Cup. Wish me luck.


I bet your first grow turned out amazing! What strain? Any pics?


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't say yet... I think there might be rules for that. Filling out paperwork now. But it is an OG.


gladstoned said:


> I bet your first grow turned out amazing! What strain? Any pics?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 5, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Yes, RD will be at the cup. At the Denver Cup they have said no seed sales.
> 
> On a different note. Over the last 3-4 months I grew my first 2 plants. (with help of course) Being the Type A person I am, I babied them.
> And if I do say so myself, I did damn good. So I am entering the OPEN CUP/ HighTimes Cup. Wish me luck.


You gonna take the stage to hoist your cup??


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 5, 2013)

Somali Taxi RIDE or Moonshine Haze.. You could try Sea of Seeds ... ****depo*..



Rak on Tur' said:


> Will rare dankness ever be available from Hemp depot? I've had bad luck with attitude so I no longer even try to order from them.
> 
> I'm gonna try to pick up a few packs of Somali taxi ride. What RD strain has the most sativa high?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

i got RD from tude and highlife


----------



## Rak on Tur' (Apr 5, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Somali Taxi RIDE or Moonshine Haze.. You could try Sea of Seeds ... ****depo*..


Awesome, I'll give them a try, thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 5, 2013)

FUCK NO,,,, And anyone who helps the MR. even try to get me up there in the off chance it places, will lose their balls. 
I think him and A, might plan something.



Rare D MI said:


> You gonna take the stage to hoist your cup??


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, i have grown rather attached to my balls... Think I will let S and A bare the brunt of that one if it happens. Those two are just crazy enough to not care about consequences.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats and good luck Mrs. RD!

RD 4 Corners Day 36
Plant 1:

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1a_zps09904e23.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1b_zpsa03a4917.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1c_zps1f7554e2.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1d_zps51d4d67d.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant1e_zps032bd4fb.jpg
Plant 2:

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2a_zps69f98f86.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2b_zps2c6f6edb.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2c_zps757e924e.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant2d_zps2c18d682.jpg
Plant4:

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Plant4a_zpsd3ff7e0a.jpg

Also, I have 7 great 501st OG mothers and 5 Afghan HA mothers but only 3 of those are really looking good. Was going to do the Afghan HAs in my setup, but instead going to do the 501st OGs due to the higher number of mothers. Afghan HAs are going to go in a setup at another location to be grown by my nuclear engineer friend with my guidance but in the same kinda setup....just smaller. So next round I will be showing off pics of both strains.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 5, 2013)

Sick. Love the trichs on the stems. Nice job so far.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW, I would DIE for a cutting of that!




Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2460250
> Recessive trait. Happens occasionally. This cross is Chem4OG. There used to be a famous strain from Australia called "Ducks Foot". Great for growing out in the open cause most won't recognize it as cannabis. Out of the 50 Chem4OG babies, 1 out of the 50 babies showed this trait. Kinda cool.


----------



## my j (Apr 5, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> RUG BURN made the HT strongest strain list this year.. NOT BAD! YET, NOTHING top last years GhostTrain Haze #1. #justsayn


maybe a hint? but whatever og it is id bet on it.wishing you luck here MRS RD


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Popped 9-10 of the Scott's OG that I picked up from you guys at the LA Cup. These seeds have a lot of vigor to them. I popped them along side my Bodhi Love Triangle, Sunshine daydream and cali connect Larry OG. So far the Scott's OG is taking off way faster then the rest.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 6, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/641641-rare-dankness-sour-d-og.html


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok.... years ago I was living in Pueblo Co. Perfectly happy puffing on what we had when we discovered Diesel. I had never tasted anything so good. I had been keeping up with high times and was familiar with it, but had no idea how much better it was than what we already had. My buddy was not sure which diesel it was, I figured NYCD or Sour not knowing of all the rest yet. After some strain hunting I came up with a cut of ECSD, and the other one we got sometimes was called dogpatch diesel and they didn't share. The guys with the dogpatch usually sold it super wet and super expensive, but it was some seriously killer smoke. So now a bunch of years have gone by and I don't live anywhere near Colorado. But a good friend of mine out there says he got that dogpatch cut. He also says after getting to know some of the people involved that its been passed around the area for 30 years and originated in Gardner Co. So, do you think the dogpatch may be the Colorado Deisel? Just wondering? Either way when I back out there I got one waiting for me!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 6, 2013)

oops. A little research and I can see that was a dumb question.


----------



## ready4 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm sure the facewreck haze will be gone too... No mas faceoff genes por favor. It's not worth the drama.


hello Rare D MI , what was the issue with faceoff genes ? I have a pack of facewreck haze I wanted to try out, just wondered why " no mas por favor"
thanks


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 7, 2013)

Now that I think of it, guess I need to find out how much odor Nite Terror and Jef put out, since my plan is to grow it in a greenhouse in the burbs....

...Mrs RD...?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 7, 2013)

BLueRoux. Your name is almost Blue OX, you are almost obligated to run that. 
All my RD gear has smelt like they should put a skunk on every pack as a warning. 

Speaking of RD packs. I would pay good money for limited packs in collector tins,
nug jars. Shit like that. Like a pack of Ghost Train #1 in a limited edition strongest 
strains on earth nug jar. I would have to have one. Or a Moonshine Haze, with 
cannabis cup jar. 
Belle got some Moonshine Haze from RD-MI a few days ago. Fuck was that good. 
Thank You brother. 
Also a few nugs of The OX from BigTacoFarmer, The OX buzz is just a beautiful thing. 
Extremely calming, I need to get some of that to my PTSD patients for sure.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2013)

ready4 said:


> hello Rare D MI , what was the issue with faceoff genes ? I have a pack of facewreck haze I wanted to try out, just wondered why " no mas por favor"
> thanks


the problem is with the humans not the cannabis


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 7, 2013)

HMMM, I'm about to run a contest. ABout strain specific logos... Might be fun to put some on jars.


I wish some of your guys samples could make it to the CUP. like they were lucky enough to make it to LA. 




gladstoned said:


> BLueRoux. Your name is almost Blue OX, you are almost obligated to run that.
> All my RD gear has smelt like they should put a skunk on every pack as a warning.
> 
> Speaking of RD packs. I would pay good money for limited packs in collector tins,
> ...


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2013)

Contest 2 tickets to Denver HT cup strain logo contest. Winner gets 2 tickets NOTHING ELSE! Winner assumes all responsibility! 
Winner assumes responsibility! 
Create logo design for either GhostTrain haze, Moonshine Haze, Scott's Og or Venom Og email
[email protected] 
Contest starts Monday 4/8 -4/14 winner will be chosen 4/16
Email [email protected] 
21&up only
2 tickets HT Denver Cup.Tickets only!

Contest 4/8-4/14
2 tickets for HT CUP only!
Winner is responsible for everything else must be 21 years old or up 
will check ID. Email entries Contest. [email protected]
Logo or either GTH, Moonshine Haze, Scott's OG, or Venom Og #raredankness #2ticketstoHTDenverCup only!

Winner has 24 hrs after notification by email to respond, if not alternate will be chosen must pick up tickets @ designated time or forfeit. Rare Dankness acquires right to use winners logo with NO additional compensation!!!

would this be the contest you where referring to ma'am? Wish I had some samples for you...can't wait for the Tangerine and the Moonshine to start their run

good luck FTW
beans


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 7, 2013)

............ Dp......


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 7, 2013)

LMFAO well if they had had The OX or Blue OX at RR, we would be running some already.

<sigh of relief> we have plenty of skunks and foxes living in the Hood already, so skunky should fit right in with the scenery. 

....but WAIT. there IS a skunk on every pack. Heh.

Hmmmm....now I'm thinking about ceramic coffee cups and jars and maybe stash boxes with the RD skunk logo impressed on them in relief. Entirely doable, methinks, if MR n Mrs RD might be interested...




gladstoned said:


> BLueRoux. Your name is almost Blue OX, you are almost obligated to run that.
> All my RD gear has smelt like they should put a skunk on every pack as a warning.
> 
> Speaking of RD packs. I would pay good money for limited packs in collector tins,
> ...


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 7, 2013)

ready4 said:


> hello Rare D MI , what was the issue with faceoff genes ? I have a pack of facewreck haze I wanted to try out, just wondered why " no mas por favor"
> thanks


Homeless has it right. The problem is with the person who provided the faceoff clone, not the genes. Too much drama just to have 3 strains in the catalogue. Too bad dude thinks he owns every strain he's ever passed.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 7, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> BLueRoux. Your name is almost Blue OX, you are almost obligated to run that.
> All my RD gear has smelt like they should put a skunk on every pack as a warning.
> 
> Speaking of RD packs. I would pay good money for limited packs in collector tins,
> ...


No problem man, glad you enjoyed it. I knew you'd get a kick out of smoking the cup winning cut. I guess I can say now... That batch was vying for a spot in Denver. Was gonna be entered if there was a spot for it, but alas, the stoners somehow pulled though and paid their entry fees on time, so no entry for me. It will make it to Denver to puff at the booth though. Anyone who wants to smoke on the 2011 1st place Amsterdam sativa cut, come by the booth, if I'm not there, I'm sure someone there will know how to find me.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Homeless has it right. The problem is with the person who provided the faceoff clone, not the genes. Too much drama just to have 3 strains in the catalogue. Too bad dude thinks he owns every strain he's ever passed.


I don't even believe the guy popped seeds of the Faceoff in 2006 or whenever it happened. The cut was around in the late 90's. I think he found the cut and took claim to it. That dude is way too young. He said he was there since the beginning and if you weren't there your cut is fake. He must have been the first commercial grower in the 6th grade. I mean damn, there are a ton of awesome OG's that are just being released that are all from the late 90's and early 2000's. The True OG and the BTY OG are killer, both from the 90's and are just being released to the public. It seems the hoarders are letting go.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I don't even believe the guy popped seeds of the Faceoff in 2006 or whenever it happened. The cut was around in the late 90's. I think he found the cut and took claim to it. That dude is way too young. He said he was there since the beginning and if you weren't there your cut is fake. He must have been the first commercial grower in the 6th grade. I mean damn, there are a ton of awesome OG's that are just being released that are all from the late 90's and early 2000's. The True OG and the BTY OG are killer, both from the 90's and are just being released to the public. It seems the hoarders are letting go.


I had dinner with him in LA. I got the real story of the faceoff. He was growing the cut in '98. He told me how it got named that. It was just a dope OG cut that he was rocking. He cleared up a lot of Internet rumors. OGkushman is the real deal. He knows his shit and if he wanted the fame, he would have grabbed it. He was approached for some pretty high profile things and turned them down. He actually asked if you were at the cup nightmare. He wanted to sit down and give you a history lesson. He ended up getting caught up and couldn't make it to the cup.

but it's true, the "faceoff" cut used was found in S1 seeds from the cut OGkushman had and passed to doc. He found the poison, doc found the "faceoff", I think he called it that cause it was close to the original. Pretty sure the original is lost.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 8, 2013)

Very Nice info. OGkushman has found some of the best OG's to date. Wait let me get this straight. The original Faceoff was used to make S1's? Those S1's created the Poison OG and the Faceoff OG we know today?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

That's how I understood it. It got dubbed the faceoff, but that's not my story to tell on why or when or by who. I know there are stories that circulate about it. If OGkushman really thought it was important, im sure he'd be on the forums tellin everyone. All I can verify is that the cuts as we know them today are from those seeds cracked in '06.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

Either way, all faceoff genes are retired out of the RD line up, so if you want those, go to Archive seed bank. There doc, I gave you a plug, I'm sure you're readin this...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> That's how I understood it. It got dubbed the faceoff, but that's not my story to tell on why or when or by who. I know there are stories that circulate about it. If OGkushman really thought it was important, im sure he'd be on the forums tellin everyone. All I can verify is that the cuts as we know them today are from those seeds cracked in '06.


 This is what was told to me. What I do know is this cut has been around since the late 90's. I'm positive the original Faceoff cut survived. There are two cuts of it floating around. The cut I have came from 98. At that time OGKushman was growing for Snoop Doggs crew. Faceoff OG was also mention in one of Snoops songs. Somewhere or somehow the Faceoff cut ended up in Snoop Doggs circle and the cut was passed to very very few people. The Faceoff og was then grown for celebrities in the Los Angeles Music industry during the early 2000's. Then it just disappeared. A few people have had this same cut since 98. OGKushman supplying Snoop's crew with the Faceoff OG back then can be verified by him on one of the ICMag threads. I think Doc's story he told you over dinner is true but the story I just told you is true also. There's no conflicting info here now.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

To clarify, I had dinner with OGkushman, not doc... Trust me, doc doesn't want to eat with me, and I don't want to eat with him.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I trust what OGKushman says. I'm glad he's around, he finds the best cuts. Most of my favorite cuts came from him in some way. The Faceoff cut I have is known as the Cdub cut. Cdub talked with Moonshine at the 2012 LA Cup. Moonshine said that there are two Faceoff cuts. Wouldn't that be something if OGKushman's 98 Faceoff cut was still alive? I think it is.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 8, 2013)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD>>>>> PLEASE LET IT BE. It is my birthday week. I swear if I hear 1 thing negative about this, 1 crying/threatening complaint, I'm going completely BITCHY and We will see just how elite it stays.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

It's done. 

On the grow front... Just transplanted and planted a bunch of rare dankness to go into flowering.... 2 different goatwreck haze, one that grows like golden goat but smells and tastes like nevil's haze, and one that stretches a bit, but puts out an interesting funk I want to explore more. Also got myself a special selection of Scott's OG going in. First run was dead ringer for TK. Have a pretty big lee Roy going in too.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, happy birthday!


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 8, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD>>>>> PLEASE LET IT BE. It is my birthday week. I swear if I hear 1 thing negative about this, 1 crying/threatening complaint, I'm going completely BITCHY and We will see just how elite it stays.


I'll keep it civil, don't worry.



Rare D MI said:


> Homeless has it right. The problem is with the person who provided the faceoff clone, not the genes. Too much drama just to have 3 strains in the catalogue. Too bad dude thinks he owns every strain he's ever passed.


The only problem is if you give your word as a man to do something, HONOR IT. That's it. If more people in this world stood by their word, there would be a whole lot less drama. Real men stand by their word, honor it, respect it, and would rather die than dishonor it. We all choose which side of the fence we'd rather stand on. Where do you stand?



Nightmarecreature said:


> I don't even believe the guy popped seeds of the Faceoff in 2006 or whenever it happened. The cut was around in the late 90's. I think he found the cut and took claim to it. That dude is way too young. He said he was there since the beginning and if you weren't there your cut is fake. He must have been the first commercial grower in the 6th grade. I mean damn, there are a ton of awesome OG's that are just being released that are all from the late 90's and early 2000's. The True OG and the BTY OG are killer, both from the 90's and are just being released to the public. It seems the hoarders are letting go.


Believe your own fantasy world my friend and where everything comes from. 



Rare D MI said:


> I had dinner with him in LA. I got the real story of the faceoff. He was growing the cut in '98. He told me how it got named that. It was just a dope OG cut that he was rocking. He cleared up a lot of Internet rumors. OGkushman is the real deal. He knows his shit and if he wanted the fame, he would have grabbed it. He was approached for some pretty high profile things and turned them down. He actually asked if you were at the cup nightmare. He wanted to sit down and give you a history lesson. He ended up getting caught up and couldn't make it to the cup.
> 
> but it's true, the "faceoff" cut used was found in S1 seeds from the cut OGkushman had and passed to doc. He found the poison, doc found the "faceoff", I think he called it that cause it was close to the original. Pretty sure the original is lost.


He never was growing a "faceoff" cut in the 90's. Cuz there never was such a thing beyond the salesmen giving it that name for sales. The grower never knew nor called it that. Kushman was a middleman for those LB's though and subsequently found the seeds in those LB's. He gifted me those seeds in 05...I cracked em in 06, and that's where the Face/Off #4 Moonshine used came from. The Poison was cracked from an entirely different batch of seeds by OGKushman about a year earlier if I remember correctly..



Rare D MI said:


> That's how I understood it. It got dubbed the faceoff, but that's not my story to tell on why or when or by who. I know there are stories that circulate about it. If OGkushman really thought it was important, im sure he'd be on the forums tellin everyone. All I can verify is that the cuts as we know them today are from those seeds cracked in '06.


I'm sure he's around to verify whatever you would like to know. In fact, I just saw him a few days ago. You should hit him up.



Rare D MI said:


> Either way, all faceoff genes are retired out of the RD line up, so if you want those, go to Archive seed bank. There doc, I gave you a plug, I'm sure you're readin this...


Thanks. 



Nightmarecreature said:


> This is what was told to me. What I do know is this cut has been around since the late 90's. I'm positive the original Faceoff cut survived. There are two cuts of it floating around. The cut I have came from 98. At that time OGKushman was growing for Snoop Doggs crew. Faceoff OG was also mention in one of Snoops songs. Somewhere or somehow the Faceoff cut ended up in Snoop Doggs circle and the cut was passed to very very few people. The Faceoff og was then grown for celebrities in the Los Angeles Music industry during the early 2000's. Then it just disappeared. A few people have had this same cut since 98. OGKushman supplying Snoop's crew with the Faceoff OG back then can be verified by him on one of the ICMag threads. I think Doc's story he told you over dinner is true but the story I just told you is true also. There's no conflicting info here now.


Fiction and Reality, they're two different things. Choose which you would prefer to believe. But I think you've already made your mind up.

Just to clarify...

There never was a "FaceOff OG" to be grown as such. FaceOff OG was a salesman's moniker for a few certain LB's of really nice OG that went around back in the 90's. The original grower never knew, nor called it that. OGKushMan found seeds in those LB's, gave em to me, and I cracked them in 2006, and found the Face/Off OG #4 from seed. Kushman was not growing the cut in the 90's nor did the grower of such herb call it "FaceOff OG". So, if you have an "original" face off OG, then good luck with it, cuz the originaly grower (whom no one knew personally) 15 years ago never called his cut that. So wherever your cut came from is your best guess. FWIW, I've tried a a few samples of the Cdub cut (same as any other OG) and it's definitely not the same as the #4.

The bagseed Poison OG came from completely different LB's of OG than the Face/Off #4. OGKushman popped those seeds in the early 2000's in WA State and found his "clone only" Poison OG. The FaceOff and Poison ARE NOT from the same seed stock. I managed to save a Poison OG clone from around 2005 and subsequently gifted it to Moonshine in 2010.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay doc. So he wasn't growing it, semantics. As I said, it was just a dope OG cut being grown back then. You and I both know the story of how it got its name/sales pitch moniker. I apologize for mixing up the seed stock that the poison came from. I thought they were different representations of the same S1s. Now can we drop this?

I stand on the side of the truth by the way. A man's word is a man's word, nothing else. Sticking by your word means nothing, cause your words may be lies. Semantics man.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Okay doc. So he wasn't growing it, semantics. As I said, it was just a dope OG cut being grown back then. You and I both know the story of how it got its name/sales pitch moniker. I apologize for mixing up the seed stock that the poison came from. I thought they were different representations of the same S1s. Now can we drop this?
> 
> I stand on the side of the truth by the way. A man's word is a man's word, nothing else. Sticking by your word means nothing, cause your words may be lies. Semantics man.


Growing something and knowing what it is vs. selling something, and having no clue what it really is, is beyond the scope of the definition of semantics.

Happy to drop it as soon as people get it straight. I didn't bring it up, I'm just clearing the smoke..


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 8, 2013)

It means you chose to believe a lie. There is more to a person's word than what they say. Gotta use more than just your ears to hear what they're saying. 

Most people don't say I'm honorable and honest, that's for you to decide yourself. If someone says they're being honest, that's the first clue they're lying. 

This is not shit for the Internet at this point, if you want to have a serious talk about shit, you know where to find me in Denver during the cup. I don't want want to get into it on any forums anymore.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 8, 2013)

The whole cut thing is stupid! If you don't want someone to have a special cut then you have to keep it to yourself. Then you also take the risk of losing that cut forever. Look what happened to OGKushman, he released several cuts into the community and now years later he is being gifted those cuts back. Good karma sent them back. It's a plant, the only reason to hoard a cut is in the name of greed and money. Let's be honest! Any cut that is released does not have restrictions on it, there's no prison politics here.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy birthday mrs.D


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 8, 2013)

SketchyGrower said:


> Happy birthday mrs.D


happy birthday WEEK Mrs RD!!!!! finally turned 21??? you still don't look it from what I've seen


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy B day mrs.D


@doc please resolve this issue outside of this thread m8


----------



## ready4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Homeless has it right. The problem is with the person who provided the faceoff clone, not the genes. Too much drama just to have 3 strains in the catalogue. Too bad dude thinks he owns every strain he's ever passed.


Thank You Rare D MI & Homeless for your replies. I went back through the 300+ pages of comments and finally found the whole BS.
Looking forward to my Facewreck & LPB. Best wishes to both of you and all other cool folks here. Enjoy.

As far as the sorry ass punks and their "cuts".... your "cuts" are not special all, the only thing less special are your empty, wretched and pointless lives. 
There is great dank for all, many, many strains- hundreds of great strains & cuts - one cut of one strain does not matter at all. Just one kernel of corn in a silo full of corn.

Reminds me of the losers who would " never !" try DNA's Cannalope Haze or crosses due to "controversy" that it probably is C99 pheno. What a pathetic bunch of losers, won't try it because it might be C99 ?????? lmao 

Happy Birthday Mrs D. Wish you and Mr. D continued success with your great strains ! Ignore the ignorant jealous trash that have nothing else to do but try to cause problems.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy Bday Mrs. RD!!

BTW, never realized that other seed companies out there have strains with TK in it. Ex: Bodhi Seeds Love Triangle and Black Triangle.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 8, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I have stone mountain seeds. Also have 2 stone mountain females and 2 males I'm getting ready to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sri if I'm necro'ing here, thought it best to read through the whole thread and glean as much as I could so i don't ask questions that have been answered a bajillion times.

RDMI, I would be EXTREMELY interested in that, after seeing Moonshine's cite to kindreview's...review of SM at https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=239340&page=5 . 

Insomnia is a HUGE issue in my household (along with chronic extreme pain from degenerative disc disease, which aggravates the insomnia and makes for a nice vicious circle). Mind-quieting, anxiety-stopping, pain-slaughtering nighttime knockout medicine is in order.

At the same time, looking for something to kill pain but keep as clear a head as possible for daytime, not really sure where to start with that, though. Seems like the talk I have been seeing is pointing toward high CBD. Homeyluvafriend has recently picked up some CBD pills from RR, but the chips are still out on that. Any suggestions, maybe?


----------



## Ogfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Its all dank! Happy b.day mrs. Rd


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 9, 2013)

The OX and Hillbilly Armor.


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 9, 2013)

yes hillbilly armor is very good for pain imo



gladstoned said:


> The OX and Hillbilly Armor.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm still wading through this thread -- if it hasn't been answered or ya dunno, River Rock South has 'em if youre in Colorado...



opg333 said:


> When is RD gonna release or drop some more packs of "Night Terror OG " can't find it anywhere !!!!!!


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 9, 2013)

(Still wading thru the thread) You thinking of doing that in Denver too...? 'Cause MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!! <Does Horshack routine> LOL...



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So if Rare Dankness brought some "clone only" clones to GIVE AWAY The La CUP.... who would be down. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 10, 2013)

Thx glad & OH.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 11, 2013)

Got the RR memo today, North is sold out, South has Facewreck, Goatwreck, El Jefe, NightTerror OG, and Walker Kush seeds.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 12, 2013)

Watched this vid of Hi Point Dispensary in CA. About 2min into the vid they talk about their Kosher OG they sell for $70 an eighth that they claim is 29% THC. Lookin at the vid at 720p it looks more like 20% THC....if that. Sketchy. The 4 Corners I have goin looks way more potent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1dzU2cVhD8


----------



## sniffer (Apr 12, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Watched this vid of Hi Point Dispensary in CA. About 2min into the vid they talk about their Kosher OG they sell for $70 an eighth that they claim is 29% THC. Lookin at the vid at 720p it looks more like 20% THC....if that. Sketchy. The 4 Corners I have goin looks way more potent.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1dzU2cVhD8



yeah but that girl stacy is real pretty ;D


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 14, 2013)

Sour D* OG


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 15, 2013)

THank you for all the BD wishes. Had a WONDERFUL week with my boys in Hawaii. I get back to Colorado and there is 14 inches of snow at my house. WTF!! 

The DENVER CUP should be epic.. Stressful but epic. RR will be stocked! 
At the Rare Dankness Booth there will lots of RD goodies to try. 
ADVICE for the CUP:

BRING YOUR OWN PEICE.
or Use alcohol wipes before using some one elses. 
THE MMED will be there, they will be watching both sections. DO NOT bring more than an OZ per person.
DRINK WATER, you will be at a higher altitude.
DO NOT BUY any herb from people wondering around the CUP. It is still illegal to sell. They can GIVE IT AWAY!
Please stop by and say hello! and HAVE FUN!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 15, 2013)

Important information for everyone...


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you and have a great time


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 15, 2013)

Dunno which spot I should go to when I need to test the 4 Corners I am growin.
http://analytical360.com which uses High Performance Liquid Chromatography
or
http://nwbotanicalanalysis.com/index.html which uses Gas Chromatography


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 15, 2013)

Well High Times says Rug Burn OG from the Mysterious and Complex folks at Rare Dankness Seeds comes yet another head clobbering entry. sounds good hope you do good at the Denver Cup and read about it in High Times


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 16, 2013)

Got a Rare Dankness shirt from the mug shop today. 
It isn't as cool as the ones off the raredanknessstore dot com, but it is nice.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, for fucks sake -- call me a n00b, it didn't occur to me that the Cup would sell out of tickets, is it that small...?

...any way at all to get tickets now...?

Geez, can you all just form a line and kick me, please?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 16, 2013)

The cup has been sold out for 2 weeks man. I have heard #s ranging from 8-16k tickets sold.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

wow!! hope its epic...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 16, 2013)

About 16,000 tickets sold. We held a contest last week for 2 tickets. Just notified the guy now...

It should be epic, stressful, but history making.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 16, 2013)

Official now. New high times is out. Rugburn came in 6th in the strongest strains on earth article this year at 22.1% THC. Come on moonshine, I know you have something better than that to enter this weekend! Get it!


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 16, 2013)

BLueRoux said:


> Oh, for fucks sake -- call me a n00b, it didn't occur to me that the Cup would sell out of tickets, is it that small...?
> 
> ...any way at all to get tickets now...?
> 
> Geez, can you all just form a line and kick me, please?


wow @ stubhub 


Congrats RD on the Rugburn in High Times

Rugburn, hehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got me a pack of star killer today  

wish list
Rug burn


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 17, 2013)

Hell ya Hellraizer30 i for 1 would love to try some of that RUG BURN 



hellraizer30 said:


> Got me a pack of star killer today
> 
> wish list
> Rug burn


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

the attitude has gotten some of the RD strains back in stock like;
night terror
pmp haze
docs og
scotts og
karma bitch
mooshine haze
walker kush


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 19, 2013)

mane2008 said:


> the attitude has gotten some of the RD strains back in stock like;
> night terror
> pmp haze
> docs og
> ...



I picked up a pack of the Docs OG for the 420 promo. Also, got two packs of Ghost train Haze #1 in my last order.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 19, 2013)

don't forget the walkers boys n girls !!!


----------



## Clankie (Apr 19, 2013)

so i've been on the fence with rd for a while, and finally decided to snag a pack of the sour d * OG. i think i will run them next to the ecsd x appalachia that recently came into my life, and see how different but (fairly confidently) awesome they are. cant wait to try some goodies at the cup. i'll have 27g there myself. (maybe a few times, i live nearby) anyone know if that counts hash? maybe i'll just bring 27.5g of hash.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 19, 2013)

Come on by the river rock or RD booth, I'll be posted at one of them with some of the famous moonshine haze cup cut.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 19, 2013)

i dont care for river rock, unless they have started flushing their herb. i'll be at the booth fsho, though.


----------



## oldesthippy (Apr 20, 2013)

That is right HomeLess Walker Kush is some mighty Good Meds Well at least when you grow it imho



HomeLessBeans said:


> View attachment 2623035View attachment 2623036View attachment 2623037View attachment 2623038View attachment 2623039 don't forget the walkers boys n girls !!!


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 20, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i dont care for river rock, unless they have started flushing their herb. i'll be at the booth fsho, though.


Well I can't speak for the other growers there.... But moonshine's crop is 100% organic and flushed. Just released for the cup to try. Being released at their shops may 1st I believe.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 20, 2013)

i only know from my patients, who all stopped going to river rock around two years ago. there was definitely a problem there. i dont remember any of them getting any RD strains. i'm sending one there for me today to hopefully snag a pack geared towards her ailments, lupus and fibromyalgia. i'll be at the cup all day.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners 51st Day of Flowering
*Plant#1:


Plant#2:



Plant3:



Plant4:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2013)

How was the Cup Mrs. RD?


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not mrs. Rd, if you guys hadn't noticed, but the cup was a clusterfuck. I had a lot of fun though even though it was ridiculous. Dabbing out of cool rigs never gets old. I hit like 3 or 4 torch pieces this weekend, gotta love it.


----------



## texin (Apr 22, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> *Rare Dankness 4 Corners 51st Day of Flowering
> *Plant#1:
> View attachment 2624305
> View attachment 2624306
> ...


Nice pics. I have been wanting to grab a pack of night terror.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 23, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I'm not mrs. Rd, if you guys hadn't noticed, but the cup was a clusterfuck. I had a lot of fun though even though it was ridiculous. Dabbing out of cool rigs never gets old. I hit like 3 or 4 torch pieces this weekend, gotta love it.


clusterfuck might be charitable. they should have sold like 3000 less tickets.
dab bars were the bomb, though. why cant i go to one every night.
where everyone knows your name.
after the lines mellowed enough i could even dab often enough to get high.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2013)

I met you and Mrs. RD at the LA Cup. I would never confuse the two of you  You have a beard!

How did the disorganization at the Denver Cup compare to the LA Cup? Did you get any pictures?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 23, 2013)

Hopefully next year I can make it to the Denver cup, if the market up here in WA doesnt get worse in that people think girl scout cookies are worth $350 an oz, when it looks like all the other garbage people are tryin to sell for $200 an oz.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 23, 2013)

RD seeds @ River Rock North (Denver) as of Sunday:
Night Terror OG, OX, Blue Ox, Moonshine Haze, Kyber Kush, Afghan Face Off, 4 Corners, Tangerine Trainwreck Haze, Ghost Train Haze, Venom OG, Scott's OG, Tangerine Kush, El Jefe, Hillbilly Armor, Facewreck


----------



## Clankie (Apr 24, 2013)

BLueRoux said:


> RD seeds @ River Rock North (Denver) as of Sunday:
> Night Terror OG, OX, Blue Ox, Moonshine Haze, Kyber Kush, Afghan Face Off, 4 Corners, Tangerine Trainwreck Haze, Ghost Train Haze, Venom OG, Scott's OG, Tangerine Kush, El Jefe, Hillbilly Armor, Facewreck


so, does river rock only sell 6 packs? one of my patients picked up some ox there for $50, i was shocked to open it and only get 6 seeds.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 24, 2013)

Clankie said:


> so, does river rock only sell 6 packs? one of my patients picked up some ox there for $50, i was shocked to open it and only get 6 seeds.


As I understand it? Yes. River rock will be following Co law and Packin 6 per pack. Ordering from the depot or the tude will get more.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 24, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> As I understand it? Yes. River rock will be following Co law and Packin 6 per pack. Ordering from the depot or the tude will get more.


huh. i've bought ten and twelve packs in dispensaries here before, so i guess i was unaware of such a law. theres also no seed count on the package. for what its worth, they also told her they were 'blue ox' and sold her a couple grams of blue ox under that pretext, but when i got them the little label clearly just said 'ox'. my patient in question is 58 and disabled, and was probably super baked for 4/20, but this did not exactly improve my impression of river rock.

the blue ox herb tasted pretty good though.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I met you and Mrs. RD at the LA Cup. I would never confuse the two of you  You have a beard!
> 
> How did the disorganization at the Denver Cup compare to the LA Cup? Did you get any pictures?


Well, it wasn't an hour outside of Denver, so that was cool. It was nice to only drive 10 min from the hotel. However they sold 16k tickets for a place just about the size of the LA cup. So that means there were probably close to 18k people crammed in, maybe more if you count all vendors, crew, VIP, event staff, people that snuck in. 

The US cup was a crock of shit. Only 2 categories, "mixed hash" and "mixed flower" no separation of types of hash or types of herb. If I didn't really like the people who won both and have good relationships and future things in the works with them, I'd be pissed. But congratulations to Kyle kushman for winning with Girl Scout cookies. I saved the piece of strawberry cough he gave me til lastnightwhen I got home and it was great. Also congrats to don and Aaron and the whole DNA/reserva privada crew. They cleaned up, including the US hash cup, with tangie shatter, which I dabbed and it tasted amazing.


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 24, 2013)

Colorado seed law does only allow 6 seeds per pack. So anything you bought from a dispensary with more, was illegal. 

Srry if anyone is waiting for responses from mrs. Rd, she will be traveling for a while. Not sure when she will have a chance to answer questions.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 24, 2013)

As RDMI said, and as I understand it, CO law limits the # of seeds you can buy, I believe it has to do with the 6-plant limit for most med patients. 

I think RD Genetics sells 10-packs.




Clankie said:


> so, does river rock only sell 6 packs? one of my patients picked up some ox there for $50, i was shocked to open it and only get 6 seeds.


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 24, 2013)

We walked down there on Sunday, didn't have tickets but wanted to take a look. Five Points (Cripville, actually only a few blocks from the birthplace of the Denver Crips and still very much a stronghold) was a LOUSY choice of place to hold it. Ugh. I am very surprised that they didn't have any further continuation of gangbanger incidents on Sunday, especially after they cancelled the 420 rally downtown after the Saturday shooting and with the plethora of "characters" gathered and hanging all around in the blocks surrounding the EXDO center. Hated not being able to hook up with you guys, but wound up heading up to River Rock North and having quite a nice experience there. 

Accidentally killed one of the Nite Terrors while transplanting from starter pots. Clipped it with another seedling pot as I was picking that pot up, kinked the stem. Damn. Tried supporting it with more soil, and it looked for a couple of days like it might make it, but went downhill from there. So, one Jefe adn 6 NTs. Gonna pick up some Blue Ox and probly The Ox and HBA as money permits....
Peace y'all



Rare D MI said:


> Well, it wasn't an hour outside of Denver, so that was cool. It was nice to only drive 10 min from the hotel. However they sold 16k tickets for a place just about the size of the LA cup. So that means there were probably close to 18k people crammed in, maybe more if you count all vendors, crew, VIP, event staff, people that snuck in.
> 
> The US cup was a crock of shit. Only 2 categories, "mixed hash" and "mixed flower" no separation of types of hash or types of herb. If I didn't really like the people who won both and have good relationships and future things in the works with them, I'd be pissed. But congratulations to Kyle kushman for winning with Girl Scout cookies. I saved the piece of strawberry cough he gave me til lastnightwhen I got home and it was great. Also congrats to don and Aaron and the whole DNA/reserva privada crew. They cleaned up, including the US hash cup, with tangie shatter, which I dabbed and it tasted amazing.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 25, 2013)

yes, the held the cup in denver's most historic predominately black neighborhood. its also where i live, and a great place for people who like to live without fear of some uppity neighbor calling the cops. i'm sorry the cup couldn't be at a nice clean suburban mall, or whatthefuckever you think it should have been held at. i mean, its gotta be super easy to find a venue that wants to be packed with thousands of people smoking weed.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's a few sour d* og. Freshly tied up...


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey glad didnt you have some further really anxious how urs turns out?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 25, 2013)

Not the sd. I've grown several rd strains though. All fantastic. I try to keep rd in my garden at all times. lol.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 25, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Here's a few sour d* og. Freshly tied up...


LST FTW! Very interested in how these turn out, although they will be fire without a doubt.


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Not the sd. I've grown several rd strains though. All fantastic. I try to keep rd in my garden at all times. lol.


Ah maybe I got that mixed up with your Vale Vale.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2013)

THey have both, OX and Blue OX... I would have her call. They may have picked yo the wrong pack or not heard her correctly. And yes only 6 packs are allowed in CO. It is a 6 plant count state. Anything else can get them yanked. As it is now, I know a few seed companies being looked at for producing illegaly in CO... They are about to be yanked. Until the law changes it will only be a 6 count from RD in Colorado.


Clankie said:


> huh. i've bought ten and twelve packs in dispensaries here before, so i guess i was unaware of such a law. theres also no seed count on the package. for what its worth, they also told her they were 'blue ox' and sold her a couple grams of blue ox under that pretext, but when i got them the little label clearly just said 'ox'. my patient in question is 58 and disabled, and was probably super baked for 4/20, but this did not exactly improve my impression of river rock.
> 
> the blue ox herb tasted pretty good though.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in Europe looking over 2 new rounds and changing some things up. TTYL


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 26, 2013)

I live at least 2 or 3 years behind the time. Music, movies, seeds, everything. Some people call it being an old fucker. I like to see it as I let the rest of the world sort through all of the bullshit for me. haha.

I hear about Rare D more and more these days.. It sounds like I've been missing out.
Anyone have 1 sativa, 1 50/50ish an 1 indica to recommend for a first time run of rare dankness? I like big yields, cute puppies and nice people.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> THey have both, OX and Blue OX... I would have her call. They may have picked yo the wrong pack or not heard her correctly. And yes only 6 packs are allowed in CO. It is a 6 plant count state. Anything else can get them yanked. As it is now, I know a few seed companies being looked at for producing illegaly in CO... They are about to be yanked. Until the law changes it will only be a 6 count from RD in Colorado.


huh. i guess since my personal plant limit is 24, and then since all of my patients have the higher limit edible licenses as well, putting my legal limit way higher than i have space for, it never occurred to me. i guess i will just make sure to buy RD online.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 26, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I live at least 2 or 3 years behind the time. Music, movies, seeds, everything. Some people call it being an old fucker. I like to see it as I let the rest of the world sort through all of the bullshit for me. haha.
> 
> I hear about Rare D more and more these days.. It sounds like I've been missing out.
> Anyone have 1 sativa, 1 50/50ish an 1 indica to recommend for a first time run of rare dankness? I like big yields, cute puppies and nice people.


 Ghost train haze #1 is what first popped to mind. not sure on the ratio but she is a cute puppy


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 26, 2013)

OX, Longs Peak and Hillbilly are all great indicas. Thats all I've tried so far but have not been let down one bit!



HeartlandHank said:


> I live at least 2 or 3 years behind the time. Music, movies, seeds, everything. Some people call it being an old fucker. I like to see it as I let the rest of the world sort through all of the bullshit for me. haha.
> 
> I hear about Rare D more and more these days.. It sounds like I've been missing out.
> Anyone have 1 sativa, 1 50/50ish an 1 indica to recommend for a first time run of rare dankness? I like big yields, cute puppies and nice people.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2013)

So not much has been happening in the Garden of Hotsause. Ive Been picking up cutting and got an infection of Root Aphids and Spider Mites. I decided to take my Flo OG male and cross it with everything in my flowering room
So ill have 
Flo OG F2's i believe
Flo OG x GSC
Flo OG x Querkle
and a few others
Im hoping to grab a pack of Lee Roy and start those along with some Moonshine Haze for my restart I will be pheno hunting so expect more pics of the same strain from me
anyway heres my pregnant ladies
Flo Og Magic Alien Dog aka MAD and GSC


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks... those look like great recommendations.
I just checked out the Rare D page for the first time. Wow. Looks great. I should have been looking at Rare D a long time ago.
Whoever is responsible, nice work. I've got much respect for the breeders out there. Thanks for doing what you do.

Cougar piss sounds interesting. I've got a couple super silver haze f2s from old mr nice stock that bring out the catpiss aroma. Especially the longer flowering, super hazey one. I'de like to checkout something with more of that.

Thanks again for those recommendations.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 26, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> got an infection of Root Aphids


Sorry to hear that hotsause. Root aphids can be a real hassle. I've been through the root aphid ordeal twice in the past. That 2nd time finally motivated me to make a serious go at consistent pest prevention. It's been about 3 years since my last root aphid and I still check for those things regularly... They were the reason I switched to flowering in grow bags instead of pots... You can easily pull down the side of the bag and check forr the little guys in the top 3 inches of media.

Very wise choice in just starting over. Especially going organic,imo you will save yourself a whole lot of time and headaches.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 27, 2013)

Gonna start flushing 4 Corners on Day #59 of flowering. Humidity has been crazy here, going up to 80% at night and dropping down to 25% during the day.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 27, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Gonna start flushing 4 Corners on Day #59 of flowering. Humidity has been crazy here, going up to 80% at night and dropping down to 25% during the day.


80%? danger zone! is that indoor or outdoor? i usually freak and take drastic measures if my flowering humidity goes over 65.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 28, 2013)

So they have spam is Russia? Who knew?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 28, 2013)

It's pickled in Vodka. (still tastes like shit though)


----------



## BLueRoux (Apr 28, 2013)

Strawman much, Clankie? I didn't say anything about black people, I said Crips. And I live in the area too. This isn't the thread for trolling. 



Clankie said:


> yes, the held the cup in denver's most historic predominately black neighborhood. its also where i live, and a great place for people who like to live without fear of some uppity neighbor calling the cops. i'm sorry the cup couldn't be at a nice clean suburban mall, or whatthefuckever you think it should have been held at. i mean, its gotta be super easy to find a venue that wants to be packed with thousands of people smoking weed.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 28, 2013)

Clankie said:


> 80%? danger zone! is that indoor or outdoor? i usually freak and take drastic measures if my flowering humidity goes over 65.


Indoor. I have a suitable dehumidifier for high humidity, it was the low humidity I dont have a course of action due to money. Humidity in the grow room was down to around 25% as the low point during the day for those three or four days the humidity was going crazy. Wouldnt expect the humidity to go that low with the hydro setup I have goin, but high temps from 9x 1000W Super HPS bulbs causing the fans to run constantly was enough to almost pull the humidity as low as it was outside. Going to buy a generator just in case and then switch my lights to run at night rather than during the day for the summer. My control on this grow is starting to slip so I gotta put these in flush a few days earlier than I probably would have if things were perfectly fine; probably going to let them flush extra long if the environmental conditions dont start acting up again so that the phenos with a longer flowering time can catch up to the faster flowering phenos (which could have been put into flush a week ago) before cutting them down.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 28, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Gonna start flushing 4 Corners on Day #59 of flowering. Humidity has been crazy here, going up to 80% at night and dropping down to 25% during the day.


sounds good. any recent pics of them?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 28, 2013)

BLueRoux said:


> Strawman much, Clankie? I didn't say anything about black people, I said Crips. And I live in the area too. This isn't the thread for trolling.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 28, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> sounds good. any recent pics of them?


Going to take some final pics before they get cut down sometime over the next week. I gotta wait til my friend comes over to take pics cause I use his phone to take the pics considering my phone is a POS. But I def have some of the frostiest plants I have ever grown, smoked, ect.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 28, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Going to take some final pics before they get cut down sometime over the next week. I gotta wait til my friend comes over to take pics cause I use his phone to take the pics considering my phone is a POS. But I def have some of the frostiest plants I have ever grown, smoked, ect.


cool and thanks. hopefully they will inspire this noob to finally getting around to cracking my pack of 4 corners.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 28, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> cool and thanks. hopefully they will inspire this noob to finally getting around to cracking my pack of 4 corners.


Also my last post of pics was post 3233 of this thread.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 29, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> View attachment 2635616View attachment 2635617


didnt know defending my neighborhood from someone being a whiny little bitch was trolling. see, i am more familiar with the definition of trolling being to go about starting baseless arguments online, say by complaining about the location used for the cannibus cup because someone is a prissy little bitch. i've also never been concerned about low humidity in a flowering room. i try to keep mine below 40, and never have problems resulting from humidity. i've also never seen bud rot on my plants.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 29, 2013)

Clankie said:


> so, does river rock only sell 6 packs? one of my patients picked up some ox there for $50, i was shocked to open it and only get 6 seeds.





Clankie said:


> huh. i've bought ten and twelve packs in dispensaries here before, so i guess i was unaware of such a law. theres also no seed count on the package. for what its worth, they also told her they were 'blue ox' and sold her a couple grams of blue ox under that pretext, but when i got them the little label clearly just said 'ox'. my patient in question is 58 and disabled, and was probably super baked for 4/20, but this did not exactly improve my impression of river rock.
> 
> the blue ox herb tasted pretty good though.





Clankie said:


> yes, the held the cup in denver's most historic predominately black neighborhood. its also where i live, and a great place for people who like to live without fear of some uppity neighbor calling the cops. i'm sorry the cup couldn't be at a nice clean suburban mall, or whatthefuckever you think it should have been held at. i mean, its gotta be super easy to find a venue that wants to be packed with thousands of people smoking weed.





Clankie said:


> huh. i guess since my personal plant limit is 24, and then since all of my patients have the higher limit edible licenses as well, putting my legal limit way higher than i have space for, it never occurred to me. i guess i will just make sure to buy RD online.





Clankie said:


> 80%? danger zone! is that indoor or outdoor? i usually freak and take drastic measures if my flowering humidity goes over 65.





BLueRoux said:


> Strawman much, Clankie? I didn't say anything about black people, I said Crips. And I live in the area too. This isn't the thread for trolling.





Clankie said:


> didnt know defending my neighborhood from someone being a whiny little bitch was trolling. see, i am more familiar with the definition of trolling being to go about starting baseless arguments online, say by complaining about the location used for the cannibus cup because someone is a prissy little bitch. i've also never been concerned about low humidity in a flowering room. i try to keep mine below 40, and never have problems resulting from humidity. i've also never seen bud rot on my plants.


 Mrs. RD has requested that we play nice


----------



## Rare D MI (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol, the area was like an elementary school playground compared to Detroit. Anyone complaining is a pussy. 

There, I had to say that. Continue on with playing nice..


----------



## Clankie (Apr 29, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> Lol, the area was like an elementary school playground compared to Detroit. Anyone complaining is a pussy.
> 
> There, I had to say that. Continue on with playing nice..


thank you.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Im new to all this so bare with me I just want to show some of my og train haze 1


----------



## blissfest (Apr 29, 2013)

Terrible germ rate on a pack of 4 corners, 4-10, not good.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Terrible germ rate on a pack of 4 corners, 4-10, not good.


yeah you're not the only one. hopefully when i pop mines they turnout much better than 4-10. i will definitely post up all germ results on every board when the time comes, because it seems like the rd crew can't believe someone when multiple people from multiple boards state the bad germ rates they had. i guess the saying "no pics or it didn't happened" would be best to describe the denial of such a problem.


----------



## BelleIsle (Apr 29, 2013)

10 for 10 of the Tangerine Kush!!! All my germ rates have been fantastic!!! 4 4 Corners may be perfect


----------



## blissfest (Apr 29, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah you're not the only one. hopefully when i pop mines they turnout much better than 4-10. i will definitely post up all germ results on every board when the time comes, because it seems like the rd crew can't believe someone when multiple people from multiple boards state the bad germ rates they had. i guess the saying "no pics or it didn't happened" would be best to describe the denial of such a problem.


Well, I have no reason to lie, LOL! 

My germ method is flawless and always 100% with healthy beans, obviously most of these were dead.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

oh, i believe you, just letting you know how they do. like i told someone that isn't fond of logging certain things, even if you don't want to, at least log the germ process, so you have something to support your claim.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 29, 2013)

I have grown out their GTH #2 and had a good germ rate, I took over 2 elbows off 3 plants in coco Hempy buckets.

But the pack of 4 corners I just did was over half dead, just put a pack of Cougar Piss in water, we will see how they do.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh u 2???? Back again for more?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 30, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Oh u 2???? Back again for more?


trying to figure out, who are you addressing? please be specific it you were implying me and i will be more than glad to respond to your implication.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (Apr 30, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> trying to figure out, who are you addressing? please be specific it you were implying me and i will be more than glad to respond to your implication.


Ah yeah that would be u and Blissfest. Been little bitches and whiners since I got here. 

Hav u contacted RD about Ur germ rate or just started bitchin on a forum or two?
Hav they denied your claim? 
I've cracked a few RD now. Most right in cubes no soak. Biggest problem so far is 7/9 and 4/5 females. really screws up my plant count


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 30, 2013)

if anybodies the bitch or acting like a bitch, it totally would be you, bitch. lol.

don't know who you think you are, and care less who the fuck you are, but put it to you like this, being the bitch that you are, fuck what you think or how you feel when it comes to Fresh speaking his mind. i too, notice that every time someone express an issue, here you are with your pom poms in hand trying to check somebody. homegirl, stay in your lane, because you're just a fan. you're nothing more, nothing less.

i also find it funny how you neglect to mention the fact that he had good results with the gth, but are quick to bitch because he let everyone know that he had bad germ rates with the 4 corners. like he suppose to praise you'll when it's good, but stay quiet when there's an issue. if he was able to openly tell everyone he had success with the gth (which you had no problem with), who the fuck are you to think that he should have privately hit the mrs when he had a problem with the 4 corners, stupid?

check yourself, lame, like i told you before, play that homeless caregiving bs with someone who cares.

and since we keeping shit so funky, my germ rate with the tangerine trainwreck haze wasn't the best either. and just to be clear, i germinated 36 beans altogether and the only had issues with, you guessed it, tangerine trainwreck haze and it's documented.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 30, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Ah yeah that would be u and Blissfest. Been little bitches and whiners since I got here.
> 
> Hav u contacted RD about Ur germ rate or just started bitchin on a forum or two?
> Hav they denied your claim?
> I've cracked a few RD now. Most right in cubes no soak. Biggest problem so far is 7/9 and 4/5 females. really screws up my plant count


Good to see you too Homeless, I see you are still hangin out mooching free beans off breeders, LOL!!

Maybe someday if you learn how to grow, you can afford to buy your gear like everyone else, fuckin loser.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is a plant from a Breeder that knows what day it is, I have yet to germ a seed from Bodhi that has not cracked.

Bodhi's Tiger Milk


----------



## Clankie (Apr 30, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Here is a plant from a Breeder that knows what day it is, I have yet to germ a seed from Bodhi that has not cracked.
> 
> Bodhi's Tiger Milk


 hey, i had two out of four ancient og beàns that never started.
and 9 goji og, 4 jabba's stash, 4 snow leopard, 6 RKU, 4 blue lotus, 4 buddha's hand, 5 TE: remix, 11 sunshine daydream, 4 prayer tower, 5 love triangle, and 11 skunk91s that all germed at 100%. thats why it was weird with the ancients, and it might have been my deal. 
i'll be starting some RD (sour d x og and the Ox) this weekend, will post germ rates.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 30, 2013)

Clankie said:


> hey, i had two out of four ancient og beàns that never started.
> and 9 goji og, 4 jabba's stash, 4 snow leopard, 6 RKU, 4 blue lotus, 4 buddha's hand, 5 TE: remix, 11 sunshine daydream, 4 prayer tower, 5 love triangle, and 11 skunk91s that all germed at 100%. thats why it was weird with the ancients, and it might have been my deal.
> i'll be starting some RD (sour d x og and the Ox) this weekend, will post germ rates.


I went 15-15 on Ancient OG, maybe it was a fluke with yours. Bodhi and his wife hand pick only the best beans that he sends to market.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy fuck, you guys are fighting. Fucking with homeless, AND turning this into a Bohdi thread!! I think my fucking head is going to explode. I need some coffee and a joint. 
Looks like a bad afternoon to wake up hung over.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 30, 2013)

blissfest said:


> I went 15-15 on Ancient OG, maybe it was a fluke with yours. Bodhi and his wife hand pick only the best beans that he sends to market.


i ain't layin' blame. particularly given my success rates with the rest of his gear. i don't geem beans, just put 'em in jiffy pots and work my voodoo on them, but i usually have great results. i only started 4, so i will run more later.

lets get back to rare dankness. anyone know if the moonshine haze cut they are selling at kind love is anything like the cup cut?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 30, 2013)

RD seeds are poppin at an acceptable rate for me. About 90%.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 30, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I need to start getting myself packs of 14 seeds from RD.


They come in packs of 10, so buy 2 packs then you might have enough plants to work with


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 1, 2013)

Why are you fighting.??? Starting drama?? I know no-one sent an email about 4- Corners because I am forwarded all emails like those, when they do arrive. If you had an issue, email the guys. They ask you some questions, take your order #, verify the #, and proceed. Do not state that RD does NOT deal with issue. Last month we had a grower from Or that bought 3 packs. He got confused with male/female plants. Through out ALL his FEMALES and kept the males. After a long discussion and some pointers, RD replaced those packs. Didn't have to. Rd was not to blame. But it was the right thing to do. So do not tell me that issues are not delt with. When customers have a real issue, are nice, and quickly email RD, issues are resolved. Even when a customer causes the issue.


----------



## blissfest (May 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Why are you fighting.??? Starting drama?? I know no-one sent an email about 4- Corners because I am forwarded all emails like those, when they do arrive. If you had an issue, email the guys. They ask you some questions, take your order #, verify the #, and proceed. Do not state that RD does NOT deal with issue. Last month we had a grower from Or that bought 3 packs. He got confused with male/female plants. Through out ALL his FEMALES and kept the males. After a long discussion and some pointers, RD replaced those packs. Didn't have to. Rd was not to blame. But it was the right thing to do. So do not tell me that issues are not delt with. When customers have a real issue, are nice, and quickly email RD, issues are resolved. Even when a customer causes the issue.


I was just saying my germ rate on 4-corners sucked, 4 popped and 6 duds. I Just did a 10 pack of Cougar Piss after that happened and all 10 popped.

I have germed a countless number of beans so it wasn't me, there are duds in your 4-corner packs or atleast the one I had.

I dont have time to fuck around with some breeder about wether they will replace or not. I can afford beans, so I just ordered another pack of 4-corners yesterday along with Rugburn from the Tude.

And Homeless is the one that kinda stirred the pot, IMO.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 1, 2013)

I've popped nine packs of RD beans and only had 2 single beans not pop. Maybe I have been lucky but all my RD beans have also popped in 24hrs. I also know that RD is a generous breeder. Bad packs happen to all breeders. Cali Connection was the worst for me, two packs and only 3 plants, one of which autoflowered and the other hermied. Bodhi has some frosty unique genetics. I went 7 for 11 on a pack of Goji and ended up with 2 females and 5 males. I bought a pack of Gage Green Genetics and went 10 for 10 and ended up with 9 females. Seeds are so random.

I have some outdoor Moonshine Haze going that were started indoors but I had to move them outside because I ended up with a massive borg like spidermite infestation.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 1, 2013)

blissfest said:


> I was just saying my germ rate on 4-corners sucked, 4 popped and 6 duds. I Just did a 10 pack of Cougar Piss after that happened and all 10 popped.
> 
> I have germed a countless number of beans so it wasn't me, there are duds in your 4-corner packs or atleast the one I had.
> 
> ...


Watch out for mice, those slick bastards will turn ninja just to eat your seeds. RD could easily solve this problem by including a cat with every purchase.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Rep+ Mrs RD! You are the best!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Rep+ Mrs RD! You are the best!


I still love that badass 22 pound malawi gold grow you had! One of my favorite threads! I think it was you.


----------



## homebrew420 (May 1, 2013)

I grow for 14er Holistics in Boulder, as our bredding director. We have grown out and have a superb pheno of Moonshine Haze and are tossing the Scott's OG. Got 90+% on all seeds, should be standard. Also on their 5th node we have OG Ghosttrain Haze and Tanering Kush. 100% on those.

I wil get picts of the Moonshine haze (Hotsause has it) tomorrow. It tested at 25.2% with 1.8cbd...sounds right. Great smoke and great yields. 
On a side note my Magik tested at 21%, very long lasting high.

Peace


----------



## blissfest (May 1, 2013)

homebrew420 said:


> I grow for 14er Holistics in Boulder, as our bredding director. We have grown out and have a superb pheno of Moonshine Haze and are tossing the Scott's OG. Got 90+% on all seeds, should be standard. Also on their 5th node we have OG Ghosttrain Haze and Tanering Kush. 100% on those.
> 
> I wil get picts of the Moonshine haze (Hotsause has it) tomorrow. It tested at 25.2% with 1.8cbd...sounds right. Great smoke and great yields.
> On a side note my Magik tested at 21%, very long lasting high.
> ...


Do you guys grow any 303 seeds gear, their Bio-Diesel is excellent.

I have grown GTH #2 and it was good, big yield, kinda airy, and takes forever, so I dumped it.

I have many of RD strains in the vault, probably around 15 different crosses.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Yep, it was me. Here is a picture (Mrs RD you can tell me to remove it if you want).






Took us a week to trim 3 lb:





I hope I can grow this much Scott's OG without smelling up the hood 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 1, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Do you guys grow any 303 seeds gear, their Bio-Diesel is excellent.
> 
> I have grown GTH #2 and it was good, big yield, kinda airy, and takes forever, so I dumped it.
> 
> I have many of RD strains in the vault, probably around 15 different crosses.


I loved the GTH#2! It's the RD#1 male, it grows like a weed and ups the yield. The main problem with it, is that it makes the bud airy. I want to try out the RD#2 male.


----------



## blissfest (May 1, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I loved the GTH#2! It's the RD#1 male, it grows like a weed and ups the yield. The main problem with it, is that it makes the bud airy. I want to try out the RD#2 male.


I have high hopes for the Cougar Piss and 4-Corners im runnin, kinda bummed all the 4-corners didn't pop, I wanted more of a selection. Might have to pop that pack I just ordered when it gets here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> if anybodies the bitch or acting like a bitch, it totally would be you, bitch. lol.
> 
> don't know who you think you are, and care less who the fuck you are, but put it to you like this, being the bitch that you are, fuck what you think or how you feel when it comes to Fresh speaking his mind. i too, notice that every time someone express an issue, here you are with your pom poms in hand trying to check somebody. homegirl, stay in your lane, because you're just a fan. you're nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


we hear you....or at least i do

only at rollitup . . . .no one pulls this shit everywhere else...come on, i swear this site being a melting pot, gives many poeple an excuse to be very rude without question or even an apology . . . .i made a off the cuff comment here got flamed and even went out of my way to make amends and apologize . . . . .but still this blame the victim behavior goes on . . . . .if you dont believe a person please show some class and either have a reason and point to belittle or just be frank without emotion and spite

so many crews are respectful and amicable in all situations not just the sunny and shiny disposition ones, why make a point to be rude to your fans


----------



## BLueRoux (May 2, 2013)

Rare D MI:

This is how you represent Rare Dankness to medical patients and caregivers? "My hood is more of a shithole than your hood, and I'll call you puerile names if you don't care to wade through a sea of thugs to get to an industry convention"...? 

Wow. 

Thousands of people -- including Scott and Pamela -- working hard night and day to gain legitimacy for this industry -- both medical and recreational -- in the eyes of the medical, business, legal and political communities and in the eyes of the public, and idiots like you fuck up all their good work by acting like schoolyard punks toward paying customers and patients/caregivers. 

Way to represent RD.

Way to represent the industry.





Rare D MI said:


> Lol, the area was like an elementary school playground compared to Detroit. Anyone complaining is a pussy.
> 
> There, I had to say that. Continue on with playing nice..


----------



## Clankie (May 2, 2013)

BLueRoux said:


> Rare D MI:
> 
> This is how you represent Rare Dankness to medical patients and caregivers? "My hood is more of a shithole than your hood, and I'll call you puerile names if you don't care to wade through a sea of thugs to get to an industry convention"...?
> 
> ...


wow, you have got to knock some of the sand out of your vagina. 
you should give polly pissypants here your job, RD MI, she's got a real winning personality.


----------



## Clankie (May 2, 2013)

BLueRoux said:


> Rare D MI:
> 
> This is how you represent Rare Dankness to medical patients and caregivers? "My hood is more of a shithole than your hood, and I'll call you puerile names if you don't care to wade through a sea of thugs to get to an industry convention"...?
> 
> ...


wow, you have got to knock some of the sand out of your vagina. 
you should give polly pissypants here your job, RD MI, she's got a real winning personality.
'wade through a sea of thugs?' 
was your problem with where they held it, or with the attendees? because aside from ticketholders waiting to get in i must have missed this sea.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 2, 2013)

That is how I respond to people arguing and bringing up irrelevant things in this thread. I agree with clankie those "thugs" you were talking about were probably waiting in line to get in, I was there at 10:45 both days before the lines and there were no thugs to be seen anywhere around. I walked several blocks, the neighborhood is was not shady. 

I am not representing RD to any community when I say this, I am representing myself and Detroit. People in Colorado live in a bubble. I know this, my girlfriend was born and raised in Denver, coming out to Detroit was a shock to her. If that was the rough area at the EXDO center at 35 and larimer, then Denver is more of a paradise than I thought. In the rough area of Detroit there is nothing, period. Abandoned blocks and gang bangers.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 3, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Terrible germ rate on a pack of 4 corners, 4-10, not good.


 1



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah you're not the only one. hopefully when i pop mines they turnout much better than 4-10. i will definitely post up all germ results on every board when the time comes, because it seems like the rd crew can't believe someone when multiple people from multiple boards state the bad germ rates they had. i guess the saying "no pics or it didn't happened" would be best to describe the denial of such a problem.


 2



blissfest said:


> Well, I have no reason to lie, LOL!
> 
> My germ method is flawless and always 100% with healthy beans, obviously most of these were dead.


3



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> oh, i believe you, just letting you know how they do. like i told someone that isn't fond of logging certain things, even if you don't want to, at least log the germ process, so you have something to support your claim.


4



blissfest said:


> I have grown out their GTH #2 and had a good germ rate, I took over 2 elbows off 3 plants in coco Hempy buckets.
> 
> But the pack of 4 corners I just did was over half dead, just put a pack of Cougar Piss in water, we will see how they do.


5 passive aggressive posts before I say a thing? wha wha wha homeless started it!!!



Samwell Seed Well said:


> we hear you....or at least i do
> 
> only at rollitup . . . .no one pulls this shit everywhere else...come on, i swear this site being a melting pot, gives many poeple an excuse to be very rude without question or even an apology . . . .i made a off the cuff comment here got flamed and even went out of my way to make amends and apologize . . . . .but still this blame the victim behavior goes on . . . . .if you dont believe a person please show some class and either have a reason and point to belittle or just be frank without emotion and spite
> 
> so many crews are respectful and amicable in all situations not just the sunny and shiny disposition ones, why make a point to be rude to your fans


well sam I am the same where ever I post. Very nice right up until I'm not. I do not like passive/aggressive little e-pukes or trolls. which these two have proven to be repeatedly.

as far as your off the cuff remark? it was rude to the lady who started this thread. My reply was intentionally ruder to get your attention. You and I apologized and moved on....I thought


and I'm not a part of any 'crew' just a fan-boy cheerleader


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 3, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> check yourself, lame, like i told you before, play that homeless caregiving bs with someone who cares.


ain't a Play it's my life. and I always knew yet cared for no-one but yourself



blissfest said:


> Good to see you too Homeless, I see you are still hangin out mooching free beans off breeders, LOL!!
> 
> Maybe someday if you learn how to grow, you can afford to buy your gear like everyone else, fuckin loser.


 off breeders and just plain ole good folk..passin em out just as fast as I get em.

and yeah I keep learnin every minute of every day...you should try it some time


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 3, 2013)

shut your bitch ass up. 
i find it funny how it took you 3 days to respond, but was so quick to initiate the drama. oh i get it, a couple of people spoke up for you and you're just now getting the courage to say something. lame to say the least.

the fact of the matter is, you call everyone that questions or has a negative experience with their gear a troll, but yet to come down on anyone that praises them, troll. dude where on to you, so get lost. 

the funny part about all of this, is that you actually think that you count, lol, when you don't; i guess you thought that homeless role that you play so well, granted you some type of pass around here, but once again, it doesn't. 

you think you hold weight around here to the point that you try to dictate what is to and not to be said. just in case you haven't noticed, i am still saying what i feel when i feel like it, is that enough passive aggressiveness for you?

here's another fact for you, if you didn't open your useless mouth, the last 2-3 pages would consist of something more conducive to the thread as oppose to what's there now. so when it's all said and done, for anyone that uses common sense, knows that you're the one to blame for this current drama.


----------



## feva (May 3, 2013)

well on a drama free note. my longs peak is lookin really good.


----------



## medicalgrowman (May 3, 2013)

I had bought a clone from somebody who claimed it is a "Kosher Kush" 
and He said he got the seeds from "Rare Dankness" if my memory serves.
He seemed like a legit guy and the plant is beautiful, but I just wanted to confirm
that it's possible/likely that he could have got "Kosher Kush" seeds from "Rare Dankness"?
Thanx!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 3, 2013)

I have to agree. I grew up in Michigan and have spent the better part of my adult life in Colorado. Until you have been to Detroit you just can't begin to understand. You don't even need to get off of the highway and you can that its two different worlds. I have no idea about what the neighborhood or scene was like in Denver, but anyone who has been to both cities can easily joke about how much or ghetto or how many more thugs are in Detroit. It has nothing to do with representing. Denver is a safe city. Even in some of the bad parts its still a fairly safe city. 

Go to any real estate website, they can't give houses away in Detroit, 35,000 abandoned houses. $1000-$10000 will get you practically any home you want it Detroit. Then look at Denver, or Aurora, not even the same planet. Yeah, until you have spent some time in both cities there is no need to even try to compare. Honestly you can buy tons of homes in Detroit for the same price as 6 months rent in Denver. 



Rare D MI said:


> That is how I respond to people arguing and bringing up irrelevant things in this thread. I agree with clankie those "thugs" you were talking about were probably waiting in line to get in, I was there at 10:45 both days before the lines and there were no thugs to be seen anywhere around. I walked several blocks, the neighborhood is was not shady.
> 
> I am not representing RD to any community when I say this, I am representing myself and Detroit. People in Colorado live in a bubble. I know this, my girlfriend was born and raised in Denver, coming out to Detroit was a shock to her. If that was the rough area at the EXDO center at 35 and larimer, then Denver is more of a paradise than I thought. In the rough area of Detroit there is nothing, period. Abandoned blocks and gang bangers.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 3, 2013)

No, Kosher KUSH is DNA... ONLY DNA!!!!

RDMI, STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enough... HOMELESS STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both of you are acting like children. I am tired of dealing with petty fucking SHIT! When 2 people argue, they both look like idiots... that goes for all of you guys. WHo cares where the cup was held. People hould just be thankful they held it. DO you even understand most of the other people that read this stuff laugh at all of you, yeah, they might agree to your face but they laugh and make fun of all of you. 
If anyone can not post nicely or respectfully, then just don't POST.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 3, 2013)

I waited as long as I could stand to respond to the shit slinging. I wish you had mod capabilities for this thread, so you could just boot the disrespectful shit starters.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 3, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I waited as long as I could stand to respond to the shit slinging. I wish you had mod capabilities for this thread, so you could just boot the disrespectful shit starters.


One day they will learn and stop crying.


----------



## kgp (May 4, 2013)

Anyone grow out docs og? I'm curious has to how it compares to the other more common ogs? Taste, buzz, and yeild wise. Starting them in sept, can't find too much info on them at all. Thanks.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

how can i get a free house in detroit? lol


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how can i get a free house in detroit? lol


Find a foreclosure auction in the most ghetto sections with the highest murder rates.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

price jump at the tude, whatsup with that?


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2013)

Lowering prices is unheard of...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

c'mon mannnnnnnnnnn...lol


----------



## Rare D MI (May 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how can i get a free house in detroit? lol


Every October there is a tax foreclosure auction. You can get houses foreclosed on by Wayne county starting at $500. In September the houses are available for the amount of taxes owed, if it doesn't sell at that price it starts at $500 the next month. Getting a house for taxes owed or $500 is probably the best you can do.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

i got a friend that has a friend that grabbed a decent house for 5k, i didnt believe him tho til he told me where n why. im pretty tempted to go out there...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 4, 2013)

There are some desirable areas where people abandon houses and stop paying taxes. Do some poking around, find the best neighborhood and wait a few months for the tax sale to be announced on bid4assets.com.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2013)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 4, 2013)

Here some more oggth #1 pics


----------



## MD84 (May 5, 2013)

hasn't anybody don't the ox yet? i'm dying to see how people find it compared to straight bubba, this is my first experience with bubba and it would be nice to know how similar they are. atb


----------



## kyky715 (May 5, 2013)

Not sure if this tread is still monitored. I planted 10 of RD 501st (ordered from Attitude Seed Bank ) and only 1/2 of them popped. What should I do??


----------



## sniffer (May 5, 2013)

kyky715 said:


> Not sure if this tread is still monitored. I planted 10 of RD 501st (ordered from Attitude Seed Bank ) and only 1/2 of them popped. What should I do??


grow them out , and next time do a better job at germing them
plastic bag and paper towel work best


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2013)

kyky715 said:


> Not sure if this tread is still monitored. I planted 10 of RD 501st (ordered from Attitude Seed Bank ) and only 1/2 of them popped. What should I do??


There are alot of factors that could cause low germ rates!
i would pm mrs. Rare and see what she thinks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2013)

sniffer said:


> grow them out , and next time do a better job at germing them
> plastic bag and paper towel work best



For real! Give the guy a break....shit happens


----------



## Clankie (May 5, 2013)

sniffer said:


> grow them out , and next time do a better job at germing them
> plastic bag and paper towel work best


do certain kinds of seeds usually require a mediumless germination to perform well? that would seem unusual to me. i've cracked some beans in a shot glass for my own amusement, but i start 99% of my beans using jiffy pots, distilled water, a half dosage of rapidstart, and some vitamino (lately) and i've had 95% or higher germ rates from everything i've done, ranging from modern breeders to 6 year old bagseed (9 for 9) or my own largely accidental crosses. my RD sour d * og have definitely cracked, as i can see the peat starting to get disturbed on a couple. started 2 days ago.


----------



## kyky715 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for your responses, I'll shoot Mrs. RD an email... I'm germinating my seeds in Vermifire soil. Using Aptus Facilitator and StartBoost along with my NPK. The ones that did pop only took 2 days, like Clankie said.


----------



## Clankie (May 5, 2013)

kyky715 said:


> Thanks for your responses, I'll shoot Mrs. RD an email... I'm germinating my seeds in Vermifire soil. Using Aptus Facilitator and StartBoost along with my NPK. The ones that did pop only took 2 days, like Clankie said.


i would avoid using any additional npk in the earliest stage of growth. A healthy seed contains all the basic nutrients it needs up through around the first set of true leaves, so any additional NPK is unnecessary before then. i love distilled water or RO water for seeds. and no, i do not ph adjust it.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2013)

i would think vermifire is way to strong to germ in, and i thought i read certain nutes in germing can influence males...


----------



## GreatLakesKind (May 5, 2013)

Wow 15 USD markup at the mug shop. Thats outrageous.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2013)

GreatLakesKind said:


> Wow 15 USD markup at the mug shop. Thats outrageous.


No joke!
78.00 at one site and 100$+ at the mug shop wtf


----------



## Rare D MI (May 6, 2013)

This was already mentioned well over a month ago. New packaging, new distributor, new prices as of may 1st. Mrs. RD posted that on all of the forums.


----------



## mrueeda (May 6, 2013)

And what about the new lines ?? So we wont see the leeroy and starkiller anymore ? Any news on the x1 x2 etc...?


----------



## Rare D MI (May 6, 2013)

I believe there are more lee Roy and star killer seeds curing right now. I could be wrong though. Could swear June was the next drop of them. X1 and X2 are still being tested as far as I know.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 6, 2013)

i love every cross you guys make,but i dont give a shit about changing packaging etc etc. im sure you were expecting some kind of shit for price hikes...too many good packs for under 100 out there. cmon mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 6, 2013)

I like the sturdy cardboard packaging


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i love every cross you guys make,but i dont give a shit about changing packaging etc etc. im sure you were expecting some kind of shit for price hikes...too many good packs for under 100 out there. cmon mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


This is my thought to... Im new to RD and have picked up a few! But 100$ packs are why i dont shop ggg anymore?
much love to the work RD has done. But my rd wish list just got smaller


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

almost 20% price increase @ the tude. I have bought 4 packs of RD genetics over the past year but will probably go with another seed company next time I am in need of elite bird food.

I hope they come in titanium crush proof packaging for that kind of mark up.

TGA subcool just dropped prices to under $100


----------



## gladstoned (May 7, 2013)

^^^TGA sucks, who cares what they run. I've never let $10 factor in to what I run in my garden. Never. I want the best genetics, don't care what it costs. (yes, within reason). $100 a pack is going rate. I don't fuck with TGA, Nirvana, Greenhouse, or any of that bullshit. Rare Dankness has elite genetics, the price and packaging should reflect that. Great job Rare Dankness Crew.


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to go off topic, i normally dont post much on here so i apologize for barging into this forum but it was the first one that i saw that might fit. Im a legal MI patient just ordered a 10pack of RD Sour D*OG from the attitude about a week ago, then just got here today. I always get the T-shirt for shipping method and have never had a problem....until today i got the package in a pink plastic bad with green tape on it from U.S customs.....needless to say only the T-shirt arrived at my address today. PLEASE any and all advice/info would be awesome.....thanks for your time, sorry for the random post.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 7, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> ^^^TGA sucks, who cares what they run. I've never let $10 factor in to what I run in my garden. Never. I want the best genetics, don't care what it costs. (yes, within reason). $100 a pack is going rate. I don't fuck with TGA, Nirvana, Greenhouse, or any of that bullshit. Rare Dankness has elite genetics, the price and packaging should reflect that. Great job Rare Dankness Crew.


hmm, so you're saying because you feel that the have dank genetics, the 20% mark up for packaging is justified? 

no disrespect to you good brother, but am i the only one that thinks this statement/factor of a 20% mark up, is some of the stupidest shit i've ever heard?

how about the price have went up and just leave it at that, instead of telling people that where charging you an extra $20 dollars for the container that the seeds come in.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

all i can say is why fuck up a good thing...next time you need to eat the packaging costs. does winning cups really drive up prices? not too mention how much is the increase of cost per package, a buck? hahahah next time just say you want to get rich, you see everyone selling 100 dollar packs killing it profit wise...how much does it cost to produce a pack of seeds now a days?


----------



## althor (May 7, 2013)

Onlythebest2010 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, i normally dont post much on here so i apologize for barging into this forum but it was the first one that i saw that might fit. Im a legal MI patient just ordered a 10pack of RD Sour D*OG from the attitude about a week ago, then just got here today. I always get the T-shirt for shipping method and have never had a problem....until today i got the package in a pink plastic bad with green tape on it from U.S customs.....needless to say only the T-shirt arrived at my address today. PLEASE any and all advice/info would be awesome.....thanks for your time, sorry for the random post.


 Email Attitude with a picture of your green-taped package. They will replace it.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

by the way... i do love the genetics! lol


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 7, 2013)

It's not just packaging. The seed count has increased(as soon as the banks run out of previous stock, the packs will contain 11 seeds, instead of ten), Unfortantly the distributor has to charge VAT now, ( A european tax. That was not done before. Something that no body has any control over) Distibutor charging a higher fee, Quality control had to be stepped u, and Tamper proof packaging has to be made. It is not something that we wanted to do.

Rd has never raised prices, they were dropped from the ORIGINAL $100 to $80, 2 years ago. Now, with the changes, they have to go back to the ORIGINAL price.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 7, 2013)

MORE than you think.


greenghost420 said:


> all i can say is why fuck up a good thing...next time you need to eat the packaging costs. does winning cups really drive up prices? not too mention how much is the increase of cost per package, a buck? hahahah next time just say you want to get rich, you see everyone selling 100 dollar packs killing it profit wise...how much does it cost to produce a pack of seeds now a days?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

with 11 seeds the charge is realistically 12 bucks,which isnt nearly as harsh as 20. make it 12 seeds and we got a deal! <<pokerface


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 7, 2013)

smfh..... I will actually think about this.... OK.. OPINIONS PLEASE.... Respectful opinions on seed count.



greenghost420 said:


> with 11 seeds the charge is realistically 12 bucks,which isnt nearly as harsh as 20. make it 12 seeds and we got a deal! <<pokerface


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

show of hands please....looks unanimous. lol


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

12 seeds would kick ass- you can count me in for another pack of Scott's Og and some Night Terror!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 7, 2013)

yeah i would agree, 12 seeds would definitely push me into collecting more than what i have now.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 7, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> smfh..... I will actually think about this.... OK.. OPINIONS PLEASE.... Respectful opinions on seed count.


Do what you gotta do. I am perfectly happy with 10 seeds. Only suggestion would be to ensure that more of the seeds sold are big healthy mature seeds. The 501st OG and Afghan HA seeds that the mouse ate were looking pretty weak, but they all could of germinated for all I know. The replacements I bought for the 501st OG were awesome, the replacements for the Afghan HAs were aright, little bit better than before. I guess they were unlucky packs. Only other packs I have seen are these Facewreck Haze seeds which are also awesome, never saw the 4 Corners seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> smfh..... I will actually think about this.... OK.. OPINIONS PLEASE.... Respectful opinions on seed count.


12 seems fair to me, that would set Rd away from the 100$ 10seed vendors outthere


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2013)

Charge what you want. You will still sell seeds. But, It could dramatically reduce the amount sold even so much to where it was bringing in more revenue before the price increase. Or I could be wrong. 

One thing is for sure, it has to be profitable.

I personally buy what i want regardless of price (within reason) but I could see many concerned more about the price tag than wether you get 10 or 11 seeds.

just my own opinions here...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 7, 2013)

I wonder what people on RIU would have said in 2000 when it was normal for proven seeds to be $200+ for a 10 pack?? How many people here didnt think twice buying sensi NL#5 x Haze seeds for $250 a pack 12 years ago? Or how about $500 a pack when blowfish seeds dropped from Dutch flowers? 

Each seed in every pack you buy has the potential to be worth tens of thousand times the amount you paid for the entire pack. You are paying for genetics. You are paying for a livelihood, or medicine, or trade bait, or whatever the plants will be to you. People are lucky to have such easy access to seeds now that I think they take for granted how difficult and expensive it used to be for growers 15 years ago to get ANYTHING at all to grow other than bagseed.


----------



## my j (May 7, 2013)

this was my last grab.all good except the rug burn (hard to tell on pic) looks like maybe 4 or 5 inmature beans.hopefully i'll get at least one keeper out of the ones that do make it.QC was needed imho.
Mrs.RD 12 beans sounds like a deal maker...but 11 is middle gound.


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I wonder what people on RIU would have said in 2000 when it was normal for proven seeds to be $200+ for a 10 pack?? How many people here didnt think twice buying sensi NL#5 x Haze seeds for $250 a pack 12 years ago? Or how about $500 a pack when blowfish seeds dropped from Dutch flowers?
> 
> Each seed in every pack you buy has the potential to be worth tens of thousand times the amount you paid for the entire pack. You are paying for genetics. You are paying for a livelihood, or medicine, or trade bait, or whatever the plants will be to you. People are lucky to have such easy access to seeds now that I think they take for granted how difficult and expensive it used to be for growers 15 years ago to get ANYTHING at all to grow other than bagseed.


Yes, but today isnt 12 years ago.. there wasnt hundreds of breeders competing. There wasnt attitude seed banks and many other seedbanks competing by selling for the hundreds of breeders. Its about supply and demand. 

Good genetics are spreading like wild fire. Stay with the times or get left in the past. DO you whatever your company sees fit, after all, if someone doesn't like the price... Dont buy them, simple as that. All im saying is that there are breeders out there that have great genetics that are selling for much less. The intentions of increasing prices to to maintain profits because of added costs has potential to decrease revenue in general.

But, only time can tell that.


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2013)

Oh and no need to categorize RIU members like inferior whiney bitches. About how bad we all complain. There are many here without a brain. But there are some here who have been around, and know a little bit about our reasons we come here. 

Its human nature for people to bitch about price increases. That goes for a lot more than buying seeds. 

Im not trying to argue, just felt like expressing some thoughts.


----------



## blissfest (May 7, 2013)

The first seeds I grew out were from the seed bank catalog in the late 80's, Northern Lights and Early Pearl, did some kickass outside grows back then.

Nowadays if I want the genetics I buy it, price doesn't really matter as long as the product im getting is the real deal.

Beans are cheap, a couple plants can pay for many many packs, right now I have more packs of seed than I could grow in 20 years.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

with legalization comin, get your 100 a pack while you can! lol by the way, i bought 2 packs of rd before the price reduction. happy customer here, wish i got to enjoy the 80 dollar packs...sigh! i shoulda score 5 rd instead of 4 ggg...nahhhh lol but for real...my next order just went from 4 packs to 3 for same price. cmonnn mannnnnnnn


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

fyi....im far from a fucking whiny bitch...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 7, 2013)

RIU is the only forum where people are complaining right now. I never called anyone any names. I just asked what the members here would do if those were the prices, and put the situation into perspective for some younger or amateur growers.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

What I would like to see is Rare Dankness available in the Clubs here in CA. A few of the better Medical clubs have display cases with TGA and Cali Connection seeds available. I would love to be able to pick up Rare Dankness seeds at my local medical club. I'm stoked that I got my Docs OG and Ghost train Haze before the increase.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

theres still breeders selling packs for 250. i think doggies nutts might be one. somas got stupid prices also...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 7, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> RIU is the only forum where people are complaining right now. I never called anyone any names. I just asked what the members here would do if those were the prices, and put the situation into perspective for some younger or amateur growers.


No not really. A lot of people are complaining about the prices everywhere. Now in these times 100+ a pack is too much for beans esp with all the options availible now. R.I.u. might seem like its the only place bitching but I've seen a thread about breeders selling f1s for 100+ on ic,thcfarm,grasscity,skunk skool ect. The only difference is people know how to not buy it and turn a blind eye instead of voicing there opinions here.

That's what I like about here you can voice your opinion but some tend to take it overboard.

And let's be real it does not cost much to knock up a plant and make a bunch of seeds I do that shit all the time.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 8, 2013)

I'm talking about specifically this price increase with RD and RIU. There are no threads or complaints about the increase on tsd or IC. I'm not talking about people bitching about prices. 

Most people don't understand that RD isn't making more money from the increase. All breeders make a set price, it goes to a distributor, then to the seed bank. The distributor and Seedbank make the same as the breeder in most cases. Mrs rd has already said there is a new distributor and a new set of quality control hands being paid with the increase, as well as more secure packaging. 

This goes the same for all breeders. The price is so high because of the distribution system. You guys are happy to have 24 hour access to thousands of strains via the Internet. That comes with the increased price tag. As mrs rd stated already. The original price in the original packaging was $100 a pack, they were able to cut costs and drop the prices, now costs have increased, so the price is back to the original price. Sorry if it is not worth an extra $20 to get 11 seeds of the same strains to any of you, but most people that are not just hobby growers understand the system and happily participate no matter what the cost, because genetics are the key to sustainability.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 8, 2013)

Usually the ones not willing to pay good money for good genes are not the one you want reviewing your strains. The have the single seed center and nirvana just for them!


----------



## althor (May 8, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Usually the ones not willing to pay good money for good genes are not the one you want reviewing your strains. The have the single seed center and nirvana just for them!


 Yeah greedy is greedy.

They get what about 10k seeds per plant?
They make about 5 bucks a seed and still don't think thats enough?
One MJ plant = 50k bucks but that is not enough money and we need to raise prices...


----------



## blissfest (May 8, 2013)

What's strange is RD has been around a couple years and you still cant find pics of finished plants from over half of their gear?

I have looked at every site their on?

Where are pics of Cougar Piss and 4-corners? I have those 2 going now.

RD should have hooked up a half dozen well known growers that have a good camera, and we should be able to see what were buying by now.


----------



## kindnug (May 8, 2013)

Every1 likes to act like growing MJ is hard...
About as hard as growing quality vegetables!
I know some "hobby" growers that produce better quality than dispensaries.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 8, 2013)

Actually I was saying that 100 for a pack is great! What do you sell your seeds for? How much did you spend growing out males? How many bullshit plants did you find looking for you parents. How about advertising and travel and all the other bullshit that breeders do. How did you do it? Oh, you didn't.



althor said:


> Yeah greedy is greedy.
> 
> They get what about 10k seeds per plant?
> They make about 5 bucks a seed and still don't think thats enough?
> One MJ plant = 50k bucks but that is not enough money and we need to raise prices...


----------



## kindnug (May 8, 2013)

IF the product is quality, you don't need advertisement.
+ having beans in almost every s33dbank is plenty of advertisement.

Travel is something we all pay for out our own pockets. 
I don't charge my customers(car dealership) for traveling to auctions + such.
Charging customers more so you can Travel for free, that's real nice.
2 stud males x elite clones for the entire line-up isn't exactly a hard selection.

I personally don't care about the mark-up. 
Justification is pointless, Should've just said> *Seedbanks charge what they want.*


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Usually the ones not willing to pay good money for good genes are not the one you want reviewing your strains. The have the single seed center and nirvana just for them!


lol you're too funny.

what i find even funnier is that people, such as yourself, are quick to state that a pack will bring back what you paid for and more, and to that i must ask, how in the fuck do you know that, especially about a pack that i purchase and have yet to be grown out? 
now on the flip side, lets say i grow the pack out and don't find a keeper (which has actually happened), the first thing most of you lames will scream "i don't know why everyone expects or thinks that you're going to find a keeper in a pack of seeds", and i'm like "but didn't you just justify the reason for the $100+ price tag, in your last statement, was due to the fact that i'll find something that will bring that back + 10 fold?", so which one is it?

basically, to sum it up for some and i, some people like to buy varieties in 2's to cover all basis and 2 packs at a buck and better isn't something that some are willing to pay for. especially when they're are good genetics out there to be had for cheaper. i do agree with making 12 packs, instead of 10 packs, will and should make a buyer, who choose to buy them, a lot more happier in their purchases.

to rdmi, you bring up the fact that many years ago that packs were $200, but fail to mention that 1. the varieties that were offered were a lot more stable and 2. there were more than 10 seeds that came in a pack back then. 
there is a thread at them farm with plenty of people that participated on the forum who still have packs and it clearly shows how many came in a pack and talks of how consistent phenols were in those packs, so your point of back then to now has no validity at all.


----------



## althor (May 8, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Actually I was saying that 100 for a pack is great! What do you sell your seeds for? How much did you spend growing out males? How many bullshit plants did you find looking for you parents. How about advertising and travel and all the other bullshit that breeders do. How did you do it? Oh, you didn't.


 I dont sell, I donate, 100% for free.
All my growing comes out of MY pocket.
Anything that leaves my house, does so with no charge.

Now I dont expect other people to do that, but don't try to act like this isnt based on greed. Those trips all over the world start getting expensive.


----------



## kindnug (May 8, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> lol you're too funny.
> 
> what i find even funnier is that people, such as yourself, are quick to state that a pack will bring back what you paid for and more, and to that i must ask, how in the fuck do you know that, especially about a pack that i purchase and have yet to be grown out?
> now on the flip side, lets say i grow the pack out and don't find a keeper (which has actually happened), the first thing most of you lames will scream "i don't know why everyone expects or thinks that you're going to find a keeper in a pack of seeds", and i'm like "but didn't you just justify the reason for the $100+ price tag, in your last statement, was due to the fact that i'll find something that will bring that back + 10 fold?", so which one is it?
> ...


Too bad there is no such thing as stability anymore, just a large amount of chuckin' pollen @ elite clones.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 8, 2013)

blissfest said:


> What's strange is RD has been around a couple years and you still cant find pics of finished plants from over half of their gear?
> 
> I have looked at every site their on?
> 
> ...


Ive been posting 4 Corners pics in this thread somewhat regularly. Should have my final set of pics posted in another day or two. If you have questions let me know. Also, I stated in prior posts about the idea of implementing a dedicated page for RD fans to dump their pics on a specific RD strain. Even if it were on a FTP server, it will help users get a better feel for the strain they are considering purchasing.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 8, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Ive been posting 4 Corners pics in this thread somewhat regularly. Should have my final set of pics posted in another day or two. If you have questions let me know. Also, I stated in prior posts about the idea of implementing a dedicated page for RD fans to dump their pics on a specific RD strain. Even if it were on a FTP server, it will help users get a better feel for the strain they are considering purchasing.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=257715 

and buy one RD get one free RD at the depot may 11 to the 18th..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

im not here to bash but rdmi, stop talking about 10 years ago or hobby growers! honest opinon from you would be cool. talking about travel and lodging, selecting males, are you serious? why dont you put the cost of your food on the tab too...no better advertising than winning a cup!!!


----------



## Clankie (May 8, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Every1 likes to act like growing MJ is hard...
> About as hard as growing quality vegetables!
> I know some "hobby" growers that produce better quality than dispensaries.


Are you in CO? Here, almost every hobby grower I know using HIDs produces better product than the 'top shelf' in most dispensaries.
Its pathetic. Genuinely pathetic. The reason they are trying to push extracts so fucking hard right now is because you can make them out of shit weed. If they had to actually put their buds up on display at the cannabis cup, they would have been laughed out of the house. As it was, most of the buds there on display not brought by actual breeders was garbage.
Growing isn't hard, growing really good buds is hard as hell, though, but I know 'hobbyists' around here who grow rooms where every single plant wouldn't look out of place on the cover of High Times.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

imo hobbyists put more love in their shit than most breeders!!!


----------



## blissfest (May 8, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=257715
> 
> and buy one RD get one free RD at the depot may 11 to the 18th..


I have my eye on that one, he still has a longs ways to go.

I hope I get a nice girl or two out of the four 4-corners I have.

All 10 of the Cougar Piss took, so I should have a nice selection of that.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 8, 2013)

While your point is great.... It has nothing to do with travel or advertising. (we do not advertise) It has more to do with the 20% VAT that is charged wholesale now. Something that did not have to be done until now. Which is not controlled by RD or seed banks. Plus a new distributor. I know people will hate, people will assume various things. Just to be clear, RD cut went down, not up. 
Rd is trying to offset the hike, by upping the count, and that is all that we can do., and something that can be controlled.
And yes, I could have "blamed" the seed banks, saying that they were responsible, BUT that is not correct and not truthful. 






Bigtacofarmer said:


> Actually I was saying that 100 for a pack is great! What do you sell your seeds for? How much did you spend growing out males? How many bullshit plants did you find looking for you parents. How about advertising and travel and all the other bullshit that breeders do. How did you do it? Oh, you didn't.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 8, 2013)

I got this pic emailed to us from a outdoor Cali grower. please let me know if you have pink pistals from your Cugar Piss. I have seen quite a few that have.




blissfest said:


> I have my eye on that one, he still has a longs ways to go.
> 
> I hope I get a nice girl or two out of the four 4-corners I have.
> 
> All 10 of the Cougar Piss took, so I should have a nice selection of that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

This 20% VAT you are talking about how come other breeders that sell pack from 30$ to 60$ dont seem to be effected
by this VAT?

not trying to smear shit on RD just trying to better understand things!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> This 20% VAT you are talking about how come other breeders that sell pack from 30$ to 60$ dont seem to be effected
> by this VAT?
> 
> not trying to smear shit on RD just trying to better understand things!


i was going to say the samething, but figured it will start some shit. glad to see that i wasn't the only one thinking it.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 8, 2013)

because if you are a legal business, set up in a EU country you have to charge wholesale VAT... depending on what country it can start at the 1st day of business, it could start after a certain number of months in business, or start after a certain wholesale business is reached. Before it did not apply to us, but now it does. In the US, taxes are not charged for wholesale goods. A VAT is like a sales tax in that ultimately only the end consumer is taxed. It differs from the sales tax in that, with the latter, the tax is collected and remitted to the government only once, at the point of purchase by the end consumer. With the VAT, collections, remittances to the government, and credits for taxes already paid occur each time a business in the supply chain purchases products.

As for as the others, I will assume, they are not set up legaly, not paying taxes, or flying under the radar. 

That being said, It was not only VAT, but that was a part of it. prices. 

All Rd can do is up the count in the packs and lower our cut.







hellraizer30 said:


> This 20% VAT you are talking about how come other breeders that sell pack from 30$ to 60$ dont seem to be effected
> by this VAT?
> 
> not trying to smear shit on RD just trying to better understand things!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

thanks for a better understanding. though the point made about other breeders not charged up makes me wonder even more about this matter...


----------



## kindnug (May 8, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> While your point is great.... It has nothing to do with travel or advertising. (we do not advertise) It has more to do with the 20% VAT that is charged wholesale now. Something that did not have to be done until now. Which is not controlled by RD or seed banks. I know people will hate, people will assume various things. Just to be clear, RD cut went down, not up.
> Rd is trying to offset the hike, by upping the count, and that is all that we can do., and something that can be controlled.
> And yes, I could have "blamed" the seed banks, saying that they were responsible, BUT that is not correct and not truthful.


Now there is some truthfulness, solid information...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 9, 2013)

Nightmare Creature: did you get your GTH#2 tested.

KIND LOVE (in Denver) :We currently have 6 strains on our menu that are over 21% THC, with our Ghost Train Haze #2 testing the highest at 26.5% THC.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/kindlovemmj?fref=ts

Just wanted to compare. We have our cut at a little over 25%.


----------



## blissfest (May 9, 2013)

Just got my pack of 4-corners and Rugburn from the tude, gonna pop some more 4-corners to go with the 4 seedlings I got from my 1st pack, that way I will have a bigger selection.

Wanting to find a 25+% thc pheno they talk about to go with my other elite moms for future breeding projects


----------



## blissfest (May 9, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nightmare Creature: did you get your GTH#2 tested.
> 
> KIND LOVE (in Denver) :We currently have 6 strains on our menu that are over 21% THC, with our Ghost Train Haze #2 testing the highest at 26.5% THC.
> 
> ...


The GTH#2 I grew out was real strong, big too, took over 2 elbows off 3 plants, it was not dense enough and took like 80 days, so I let it go.

I have your GTH#1 and #8 I might get to someday, plus most of your Kushes.

Hope to find something cool in the Cougar Piss and 4-corners.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 9, 2013)

@ms RD did u guys ever think over mixed packs or maybe 2 packs for one price ..using the same mothers for example ..hells angels og x rd1 and hells angels og x afghan in one pack like a collectors series ? That would encourage me to grow a half of pack of both at the same time and keep female to male ratio at the same odds it would be if I pooped a single pack of one strain ..jus a thought tho and it would be nice to grab some of the packs being phased out at the same time ..

I'm gonna be all over that promo at the depot for sure tho ..

Whoever is growing cougar piss pics please when u finish and a smell and smoke report ..Gracias


----------



## Pi$tol (May 9, 2013)

I say 12 for $100 will work for most. I will sit this one out as $100 for a pack is a no go

TB of BSGFs


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2013)

12 isnt gonna work anymore...we need 15


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 10, 2013)

Don't be an ASS!! 
As for as mixed. One reason we switch distributors was the new guy is putting RD in one of the single seed places (does that make sense)(i feel horrible not remembering the name) , I guess you can get a few seeds of what ever you want, not the whole pack. I was a little leary, but I am assured by other breeders that it is a great place. So that way, someone can order, a little of this and a little of that. As well as Herbies, I am told. 


greenghost420 said:


> 12 isnt gonna work anymore...we need 15


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2013)

you like my lil devil face....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2013)

btw, i think 12 is very fair!


----------



## baddfish99 (May 10, 2013)

12 seeds for $100 is a fair price for top quality genetics.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 10, 2013)

Help I'm lost!!! Greenhouse grow.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2013)

your not lost but saved. looking to be in the lords arms...pinch yourself!


----------



## homebrew420 (May 10, 2013)

Green house looks nice. Grow for 14er in boulder we have Moonshine Haze that tested @rm labs around 27% 25.7 thc and 1.3 cbd. Good yields great flavor and vigor. The potentcy is obviously WAY up there. Tossed the Scotts, though real good meds just not quitr the caliber of meds we want. Gotta be at least an all around 8 or better, flavor, yeild, appearance, vigor, and aroma. 
We are currently growing from seed, ghost train hz #9, tange kush, ah shit I think something else too.
Coffee buzz and Extrema got me spun. Haha.

Peace


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 10, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Nightmare Creature: did you get your GTH#2 tested.
> 
> KIND LOVE (in Denver) :We currently have 6 strains on our menu that are over 21% THC, with our Ghost Train Haze #2 testing the highest at 26.5% THC.
> 
> ...


Can you link me to the lab where these were tested? I want to see their methods so I can find a lab up here that uses those methods.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2013)

Hey all...quick question. I'm germing some nevilles wreck f2's I got as a sample from rare dankness somewhere...cannot determine any info other than it has a long flowering period. Any info is appreciated. Just saw this after a quick search...


Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> The Nevilles Haze originaly was from Dutchgrown after her bust by Dutch police in 2003. Scott and JLP got beans from her. they were F2's, he took them to the F3 gen then BX'd a F3 male to the best F2 NH mom to solidify the traits from Momma.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 11, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2650678
> Help I'm lost!!! Greenhouse grow.


Tell Scott to get some of the Goat Haze in the RiverRock locations please . Sounds like an awesome cross Im thinking about trying. Im talking seeds btw although some finished product would be nice to try too!


----------



## my j (May 11, 2013)

homebrew420 said:


> Green house looks nice. Grow for 14er in boulder we have Moonshine Haze that tested @rm labs around 27% 25.7 thc and 1.3 cbd. Good yields great flavor and vigor. The potentcy is obviously WAY up there. Tossed the Scotts, though real good meds just not quitr the caliber of meds we want. Gotta be at least an all around 8 or better, flavor, yeild, appearance, vigor, and aroma.
> We are currently growing from seed, ghost train hz #9, tange kush, ah shit I think something else too.
> Coffee buzz and Extrema got me spun. Haha.
> 
> Peace



thought scott's og was at least an 8,that's why i got it over doc's og.read where a few more peeps said they liked it better.what in particular did you not like about it scott's og?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 11, 2013)

i want to try the goat haze too! read good things about golden goat...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i want to try the goat haze too! read good things about golden goat...


Ya dude every time ive gotten golden goat from 3 different dispensaries they were ALL awesome. And I haven't seen golden goat seeds anywhere


----------



## Rare D MI (May 11, 2013)

Golden goat seeds do not exist. I'm good friends with the dude that made it. He's not a breeder and has no plans on releasing any work. He just crosses stuff and pops mad seeds for himself. He passed out the goat for free, and it became one of the most popular strains in Colorado next to Bruce banner and shit like that. I have some goatwreck growing side by side with goat right now. One expression that is very sativa and funky. One that grows exactly like the goat but smells like pure nevil's.


----------



## gladstoned (May 11, 2013)

Smoking on a nice fat OX joint, and finding a pack of Blue OX in stock to order at canna collective. Kick Ass.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 11, 2013)

If you had to go with one of RD's Sativa dom strains which one would it be why? The blue dream crosses seem really appealing to me. The dream haze is the one I'm eyeballing. And RDs 2011 cup winner.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 11, 2013)

I love moonshine haze. It always tests consistently high in CBN, which gives you the real strong head high when it's naturally occurring and not due to degradation of THC. The GTH #1 and #2 are awesome as well. If you want the ultimate long crazy sativa go for Somali taxi ride.


----------



## crosstowntraffic (May 11, 2013)

Hello Mrs. RareDankness and everyone, forgive me if this has been said before, but what is the genetic background for the Rare Dankness#1? thanks a lot


----------



## Rare D MI (May 11, 2013)

It has been posted several times, I did a search at the top of the thread and typed in rare dankness male. This is what came up. It is copied and pasted from moonshine's forum on ICmag...

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut
GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 11, 2013)

*Rare Dankness 4 Corners - Harvest Day
*I gave these a solid flush with RO water and a couple days without water before cutting. Should be tasty.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 11, 2013)

Rare D MI said:


> I love moonshine haze. It always tests consistently high in CBN, which gives you the real strong head high when it's naturally occurring and not due to degradation of THC. The GTH #1 and #2 are awesome as well. If you want the ultimate long crazy sativa go for Somali taxi ride.


Fuck Somali is what I was eyeballing too. I have sick mind for breeding wouldnt mind making back up seed with Somali. Attitude is sold out and picky bout what they purchase. Bet it makes mind blowing hash.


----------



## my j (May 12, 2013)

whats the precure smell on your 4 corners bloodybonzia?may just run some next round.how long did you let her go?looks like they grew tall,height also please.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 12, 2013)

my j said:


> whats the precure smell on your 4 corners bloodybonzia?may just run some next round.how long did you let her go?looks like they grew tall,height also please.


From the first day they went into the setup from the cloning machine, to the day they were chopped was 92 days. One of the four phenos I had coulda used a few more days b4 harvesting. Gonna have it lab tested. I did a test with 501st OG, Afghan HA, and the 4 Corners. I took cuttings and put them all in my cloning machine at the same time. The 501st OGs and Afghan HAs showed roots about 2 weeks in, and 4 Corners showed roots about 3 weeks in. 2 of the 4 phenos I have were extra terrible with rooting and I got rid of those two. Out of the two I still have I am pretty sure I am going to eliminate one of them because I didnt like how it was growing. Pertaining to the smell that is also kinda difficult due to the different phenos having slightly different smells. It overall has a floral cologne/perfume kinda smell that is difficult to describe. Depending on the pheno it can smell a little more bubblegum/fruity or lemony.

Height of the plants varied from about 3 to 5 ft when I did a 3 week veg. Besides veg time I had one pheno that grew a foot taller than the avg of the other phenos no matter if it was on an outer ring or in the center of my setup; that taller pheno also had a longer flowering time of about a week. The shortest phenos leaned towards a candlestick formation where without topping it had an even canopy which wasnt exactly ideal for my vertical lighting. The taller pheno bushed out and had longer branches than the other phenos. Regardless, expect dense heavy nugs that if you dont have support will cause your plants to fall over, and branches will bend and break off on the better yielding phenos.

I dont really understand why this is, but two of the phenos had small nugs on top and bigger nugs the farther down the plant you went. I will get a pic but the biggest buds were actually where the bottom most branch met the main stem. There is seriously a patch of big nugs on all sides of the main stem at the bottom-most stem; the last pics I posted are mostly these two phenos because they look a bit more potent than the others. Another pheno had big nugs up top, small nugs below. The tallest pheno has nugs of equal size from top to bottom, resulting in the best yields.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 12, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> From the first day they went into the setup from the cloning machine, to the day they were chopped was 92 days. One of the four phenos I had coulda used a few more days. Gonna have it lab tested. I did a test with 501st OG, Afghan HA, and the 4 Corners. I took cuttings and put them all in my cloning machine at the same time. The 501st OGs and Afghan HAs showed roots about 2 weeks in, and 4 Corners showed roots about 3 weeks in. 2 of the 4 phenos I have were extra terrible with rooting and I got rid of those two. Out of the two I still have I am pretty sure I am going to eliminate one of them because I didnt like how it was growing. Pertaining to the smell that is also kinda difficult due to the different phenos having slightly different smells. It overall has a floral cologne/perfume kinda smell that is difficult to describe. Depending on the pheno it can smell a little more bubblegum/fruity or lemony. I will answer more questions later.


 How many days from when you switched to 12/12 though?


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2013)

S4 (Scott's OG cologne cut)








More pics when my iPad isn't being lame...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 13, 2013)

Somali Taxi Ride... Been working on F2 version of them, plus a few others for about 6 months now. It is a HEAVY sativa.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Fuck Somali is what I was eyeballing too. I have sick mind for breeding wouldnt mind making back up seed with Somali. Attitude is sold out and picky bout what they purchase. Bet it makes mind blowing hash.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 13, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> How many days from when you switched to 12/12 though?


I updated that post #3429. But basically my veg was about 2 days short of 3 weeks to be as exact as possible, so 92 - 19 = 71 days of 12/12 which includes flush and a 2 to 3 day no water period. At least one pheno could have been harvested a few days earlier, most were harvested right about where I would want, and the tallest pheno could have used a few more days before harvesting.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 13, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Somali Taxi Ride... Been working on F2 version of them, plus a few others for about 6 months now. It is a HEAVY sativa.


I hope it is this good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9f3O_tnL7A


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2013)

S4











Pre rare dankness moonshine strain... Stone Mountain


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2013)

Goatwreck Haze (golden goat structure, nevil's smell)


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2013)

A golden goat plant flowering next to the goatwreck for comparison...






Different goatwreck haze. This plant stretches and grows more like a haze would, but has a very unique wicked funk to it..


----------



## gladstoned (May 15, 2013)

Flipping my Sour D* OGs.


----------



## gladstoned (May 16, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Smoking on a nice fat OX joint, and finding a pack of Blue OX in stock to order at canna collective. Kick Ass.


My order is still marked as processing, several days later, and the site says none of the rare dankness strains are sold out yet. I find that pretty hard to believe. 
I hope it doesn't take 2 months to get my order. Blue OX sold out everywhere else in minutes. This happened to be before w/cc on a pack of socal master kush, 
or tres dawg ix. One of the two, now I fear it's happening again. lmao. As long as I get them I'll be happy.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 16, 2013)

Geez glad I hope they don't make you wait. If they do I hope you at least have something else to pop. Fingers crossed! HA


----------



## gladstoned (May 16, 2013)

I may have a few to hold me over, eh. lmao.
I really like the OX and old Blue, so Blue OX has been running from me for a little while now. lmao.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2013)

i need that shit thatll blow an ox over... i need both ox strains!


----------



## mkmll (May 16, 2013)

Hi rd genetics funs,

Need advice for Ghost Train Haze#1 from experience growers. Pls check my journal at my sign. 

i have 2 babies and i have no any experience before this strain. 

i think one of the strain different then other. Greedy growth, Bigger leaves, different leaf shape and corners..

i suspicious and i think its male.

Need advice...

and last request, They leafs looks like beautiful light green, like green neon. is it good ? is it genetical ?

Thanks


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2013)

neon green looks fine from here, keep an eye for yellowing. maybe a lil bit more N but i would let it be...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 16, 2013)

One might be a more HAZE leaning. You really can not tell at this point. Keep a close eye on them. I can not pre-sex plants to save my life. give it a lil more time.



mkmll said:


> Hi rd genetics funs,
> 
> Need advice for Ghost Train Haze#1 from experience growers. Pls check my journal at my sign.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2013)

im thinking you want a ghost og pheno, look up ghost og and compare growth


----------



## mkmll (May 17, 2013)

Thanks...

Actually it is really interesting...Not much Grow journal and experience about this strain on internet..i saw only Thestrainman's journal helpfull on other forum (Only flower stage). He is pro grower, impressed.


----------



## tman42 (May 17, 2013)

What's up everyone? Running my first Rare Dankness strain and wanted to share my germination rate with everyone. I put 8 Scotts OG seeds into pre soaked and pH'd rockwool cubes on 5/12/13. As of last night i had 7/8 that were up and out. Transplanted six of them and waiting for one to finish throwing it's shell off. Hopefully the last one will be peeking her head up when i get home from work. I will probably be starting a thread soon with this run. Next I have Sour D*OG to run (running some Cali Connecton OSD at the moment) and compare to CC. I just ordered 4 Corners and GTH#8 from the seeddepot as they are having a buy one get one free on RD genetics until the 18th and cant wait to run those also. It looks like I will be running RD the rest of the year.

Tman


----------



## mkmll (May 18, 2013)

tman42 said:


> What's up everyone? Running my first Rare Dankness strain and wanted to share my germination rate with everyone. I put 8 Scotts OG seeds into pre soaked and pH'd rockwool cubes on 5/12/13. As of last night i had 7/8 that were up and out. Transplanted six of them and waiting for one to finish throwing it's shell off. Hopefully the last one will be peeking her head up when i get home from work. I will probably be starting a thread soon with this run. Next I have Sour D*OG to run (running some Cali Connecton OSD at the moment) and compare to CC. I just ordered 4 Corners and GTH#8 from the seeddepot as they are having a buy one get one free on RD genetics until the 18th and cant wait to run those also. It looks like I will be running RD the rest of the year.
> Tman


Good job 

i'll waiting your journal. Killing me every seed to harvest grow journals...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2013)

damn no oxen at the depot..i snooze i lose!


----------



## gladstoned (May 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn no oxen at the depot..i snooze i lose!


cc claims to have both ox and blue ox. I'd email dj though and verify that shit. They've been up all week and I find it hard to believe none of the strains are sold out. 
I ordered blue ox a week ago and it still says processing. I think last order my order was delivered and it still said processing on the site though. Either way, I'd suggest emailing 
dj before ordering.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2013)

i wanted to get in on that 2 for 1 over at the depot...i might still grab something. im window shopping right now...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2013)

considering fort collins TW, also blackberry trainwreck fron CV or sugartown express atGGG...looking for this trainwreck i had back in 2003...shit was rediculious!! on the hunt...


----------



## gladstoned (May 18, 2013)

Oxbow dominated the preakness race. That's good enough reason to blaze fat OX joint, isn't it?


----------



## tylerrrrr (May 19, 2013)

I'm getting some Man Eater in a few days. A Member on another growing forum I frequent who happens to be a breeder in So Cal.
I am pretty sure this strain is only available to the certain clubs he sells to in the certain So Cal area.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 19, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> I'm getting some Man Eater in a few days. A Member on another growing forum I frequent who happens to be a breeder in So Cal.
> I am pretty sure this strain is only available to the certain clubs he sells to in the certain So Cal area.


What does this have to do with rare dankness ??


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2013)

So my Flo G male did the nasty with
GSC
Querkle
Moonwalker OG
and MAD
 i hae one more round of seed making left and then i will be starting from scratch. and a BIG FUCK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL SPIDER MITES AND ROOT APHIDS  Good day ladies and gents


----------



## MD84 (May 21, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> So my Flo G male did the nasty with
> GSC
> Querkle
> Moonwalker OG
> ...


hey man how did the moonwalker turn out? do you have any pics on here of them? i've got four females going now and have struggled to find any grow logs on them. atb


----------



## my j (May 21, 2013)

they've got blue ox,night terror,ox,and a lot more at the tude...but no lee roy
get em while you can.

wish i had waited for the blue ox dam dam dam


----------



## Subbie (May 21, 2013)

Hi there. Been thumbing thru this thread in hopes of finding a heavy indica, fruity, hi CBD and good yielding ice hash plant. Suggestions please. I was thinking Blue Ox?

Thanx much!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 21, 2013)

thats a great choice for the criteria


----------



## Subbie (May 21, 2013)

Are there any test results on Blue Ox, THC/CBD? 





greenghost420 said:


> thats a great choice for the criteria


----------



## thetrickstergod (May 22, 2013)

Which strains of RD have the tightest internode spacing. Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 22, 2013)

of Faceoff, poison afghani,GTH#1,tangerineTR haze, Walkers, Karmasbitch, Moonshine haze, tangerine kush and the OX. the OX hands down

that's the OX at 11:00. KB to the right and GTH#1 at the bottom.


----------



## kgp (May 22, 2013)

Can you tell me what I can expect from face off?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2013)

Finished up my RD wish list 

best part it was at the old price! Thanks to a sleeper re-stock woot!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2013)

hows that list go?


----------



## AJ6587 (May 23, 2013)

Is Rare Dankness ever going to distribute through the CA clubs or are they already. Bay Area (East) to be specific..


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> hows that list go?


Ox
blue ox
star killer
rug burn og
scotts og
sour D og
night terror
cck


----------



## HomeLessBeans (May 23, 2013)

kgp said:


> Can you tell me what I can expect from face off?


Very solid grower. Good veg,nice stretch. Medium dense nuggs with a very pungent lemon citrus smell.

Good smoke very medicinal buzz. About all I remember


----------



## blissfest (May 23, 2013)

My 4-corners and Cougar Piss seeding's are kickin ass, hope to find something nice


----------



## gladstoned (May 23, 2013)

Blue OX beans arrived today. 
Nice job cannacollective.


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2013)

HomeLessBeans said:


> Very solid grower. Good veg,nice stretch. Medium dense nuggs with a very pungent lemon citrus smell.
> 
> Good smoke very medicinal buzz. About all I remember


thanks for the update


----------



## Herbsman401 (May 23, 2013)

Hey everyone currently running Commerce City Kush and Night Terror. I'm 31 days in since seed. Currently pheno finding and loving these genetics. Check out my journal if you can, any tips would be great.Good Karma.."One Love"..Knowledge is Power..

Love RD


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 23, 2013)

Lee Roy day 43


----------



## eyeball696 (May 24, 2013)

Finally sexed a Rug Burn OG this morning. Took a minute, longer than usual. Hopefully it's some fire


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 24, 2013)

VERY NICE. The Lee Roy will drop again July.


----------



## Hotsause (May 25, 2013)

Sad face July is going to come VERY SLOWLY......
Nice Lee Roy btw sketch


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 26, 2013)

No it's not.... 


Hotsause said:


> Sad face July is going to come VERY SLOWLY......
> Nice Lee Roy btw sketch


----------



## calicat (May 26, 2013)

to Mrs. D.. Maybe I read it wrong in an earlier post months ago. I was under the impression you were going to discontinue your Pineapple Hashplant. I just saw it on the tude minutes ago.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 26, 2013)

Rare Dankness 4 Corners
Pheno#1:

Pheno#2:

Pheno#3:

Pheno#4:

Been crazy busy trimming, cleaning hydroton, cleaning the setup, and more. This shit is fire, especially pheno#4 which gives the strongest cerebral headband type of high out of all the phenos; but superior to headband of course. Def a mindwarping high as described on the RD site. Out of strains I have tried I would prob compare the high to something like White Widow X Headband. Getting it lab tested in the near future. Hanging onto pheno#4. Pics of cured nugs in a few days.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

OK - I finally got around to starting this season's crop. My first RD strain is Scott's OmG 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

Will attitude eventually get some stock? Any info would be great..​






















*


----------



## my j (May 28, 2013)

the tude just got some stock in a week or so back and did have it.but you can still get some at cannacollective.
the tude still has some blue ox.....very nice alternative imho.


----------



## blissfest (May 28, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Rare Dankness 4 Corners
> Pheno#1:
> View attachment 2673435View attachment 2673436
> Pheno#2:
> ...


Any pics just before chop?


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

One of the Scott's roots is already out! Unfortunately it was pointing the wrong way  Fixed it  

Now that's vigor!!!!!

Thanks Rare Dankness family!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

The seed split on its side and the root curled around and up. 

Here are a couple pictures:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gladstoned (May 29, 2013)

I still say Scott's OG is some of the most potent meds I've grown. Capt Sticky is running the remainder of that pack out searching for keeper. I have another pack in the vault. 
I'd love to have a good Scott's male to cross with SoCal Master Kush. That would be good shit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I still say Scott's OG is some of the most potent meds I've grown. Capt Sticky is running the remainder of that pack out searching for keeper. I have another pack in the vault.
> I'd love to have a good Scott's male to cross with SoCal Master Kush. That would be good shit.


Good to hear cause i picked it up along with rugburn og


----------



## gladstoned (May 29, 2013)

Scott's OG and Rugburn. You are gonna be fucking stoned hellraiser.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

The Scotts OG is rolling right along. Two seeds have broken through and are about to shed their husks.









This is the breach baby one day later - so beautiful:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 30, 2013)

Wow that shit is covered with so many tricomes nice job


----------



## eyeball696 (May 30, 2013)

I got a female from seed of that rug burn OG goin too. I got 1 goin of swing kid too. Bawse!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 31, 2013)

Morning, Someone asked about no longer made strains. YES, pineapple hashplant is not being made. But will still be available until the last round is sold out. As you can see RD is on Herbies Seed bank now, and the single seed place. I would love some feed back on these places. If anyone has used them.


----------



## calicat (May 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, Someone asked about no longer made strains. YES, pineapple hashplant is not being made. But will still be available until the last round is sold out. As you can see RD is on Herbies Seed bank now, and the single seed place. I would love some feed back on these places. If anyone has used them.


 Ty for reply. Never used those two seed banks myself but would not mind trying single seed center.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Any pics just before chop?


My post #3426 of this thread.

Here is an upclose pic of the fourth pheno I have of 4 Corners. Def my fav.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2013)

The last of the seeds have roots - check this pic:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 1, 2013)

Herbies is great ..there pick an mix site or the full pack site ..great customer service whenever I use em ..prices are usually 5-15dollars more than a whole pack at one time ..still great place tho 

Single seed center has a lot of selection ..but there pricing is crazy ..sometimes buying single seeds from there u end up paying 25-40% more depending on what it is ..I kno there singles and they have to make a profit ..but unless it's something I really wanna try I won't really bother ..I think they isn't ship to the US in the past I'm guessing they do now


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

Letting them get some Southern California wind and sun 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are the test results for the first pheno of my 4 Corners grow, need to have another pheno tested since these results seem low but prob due to the dispensary fingerfucking the shit outa the buds right in front of me before putting into the test container:
http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/73695

Transplanted 501st OG clones into my setup yesterday. The worst 501st OG clone was about as good as my best 4 Corners clone from the last grow. Include the fact I installed a water chiller and used a better inoculum and this grow is already doin way better than my last.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

Scott's are getting long! I had to put in supports 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 10, 2013)

Lee Roy day 60 closing out ... Terp Profiles are settling in the classic O.G funky areas (with a slight lemon/lime/citrus backdrop (hardly noticeable))
I love this plant!! so much meat on her


----------



## my j (Jun 10, 2013)

dam sketchy that looks awesome.couldn't get my hands on lee as they were out of stock everywhere i looked....maybe I'll get in on the next drop.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at all of that frosty sugar! I want to go to there! What are you feeding those Icebergs?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2013)

Love this leaf structure! Very unique out of all of my seedlings:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 13, 2013)

Will Rare Dankness be at the San Francisco Cup this year? I haven't decided yet if I am going because I just did the LA cup back in February.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Jun 14, 2013)

Now that I've got my order on it's way, The Seed Depot is running a Buy one Get one Free promo on ALL Rare Dankness seeds. It runs till June 18 11:59pm GBT. I got some Pineapple Hash Plant and Tangerine Trainwreck Haze on the way. T.S.D's prices are the lowest on Rare Dankness that I've found.


----------



## PrezDickie (Jun 14, 2013)

i can't believe they still have packs left, i was just over there and if it moving time + broke ass me time i'd be grabbing some up. good luck to all who do, you get BOGO on rare dankness + freebie from TSD


----------



## Dbozz628 (Jun 14, 2013)

I couldn't resist the temptation after reading from Mrs. R.D that Pineapple Hash Plant is being retired so I pulled the Credit Card out and went a lil' deeper in debt. I feel it's worth it in the long run. I got hit with credit card fee's on both ends 5$ from TSD and 4.50$ from my Bank. Still, I got 20 seeds cheaper than the Attitude is selling one pack of 10 without shipping.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just made my first order with the seed depot, I picked up the ox and pineapple hashplant. Both were priced around $75 and with the BOGO offer it was too good to pass up. Hope these arrive safe!


----------



## vertigo0007 (Jun 14, 2013)

Im pretty sure rdmi will be there reppin. Not sure who with


thats fuckin dope sketchy. looks like a female expression of the rd#1 male. absolutely beautiful


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 16, 2013)

Learned to trim the 4 corners over a mirror, crystals drop onto it every time I snip a leaf. After a day long trim I reap the reward of smokin the best stuff I have ever had on that mirror.


----------



## PrezDickie (Jun 17, 2013)

got a full smoke report for the 4 corners? its on my list for next RD genetics order  my next grow i'll have Rare Darkness and Afghan Ghost going, don't think i'll have space to rerun ox or pineapple hashplant yet.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2013)

Scott's OG #4




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 18, 2013)

PrezDickie said:


> got a full smoke report for the 4 corners? its on my list for next RD genetics order  my next grow i'll have Rare Darkness and Afghan Ghost going, don't think i'll have space to rerun ox or pineapple hashplant yet.


Sorry man, been crazy busy and really stoned since harvest. I was gonna go into each specific pheno since there is a very slight difference in the high, flavor, and smell. Right now the stuff is fully cured and smells like freshly baked tortilla chips (prob cause of all the dry leaf left to trim) with sweet floral undertones, but breaking a bud open releases smells from earlier in the cure. Very unique bud and difficult to describe since it cant really be compared to just one specific thing but a mix. Overall it is a nice mild indica high that leans more towards a kush and is very heady. Great medicinal strain due to the high CBGs that is perfect for headaches, pain, and if the pheno leans towards the indica side as pheno 3 did it will easily put you to sleep. Examples of the differences in smells depending on the pheno at the beginning of cure: pheno 1 was like a fruity cologne that had some floral tones like that of roses, pheno 2 smelled like lemon pledge, pheno 3 smelled like fruity cologne with a hint of bubblegum, and pheno 4 smelled the most like fruity cologne. As I said before difficult to give an accurate description but this strain is def worth a try although I recommend staying away from cloning since it does not root as well as 501st OG and Afghan HA which is all I have to compare it to. Best comparison of the high which I posted before is something similar to White Widow X Headband. Altho the buds were not all that big on my plants, I think that is a result of poor rooting while in the cloning machine followed by an inadequate veg time. Also, I believe cutting more lower branches or topping phenos 1 and 2 would have helped yields as well as better nutes and CO2 enrichment. Most importantly, thanx to RDMI for the helpful tips throughout my last grow.

Using a mix of advanced nutes and botanicare for vegging the 501st OGs in my setup although 1 maybe 2 plants have died soon after transplanting for unknown reasons. Will be popping some of the 501st OG mothers into the room after taking some cuttings to make up for those losses; hopefully their 45day veg will pay off as well as being put into 5 gallon pots using Moonshine's mix. Going advanced nutes for all of flower on everything this grow.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Rare Dankness gonna have a booth with seeds available at the SF-Richmond Cannabis Cup?


----------



## homebrew420 (Jun 20, 2013)

So growing out a few RD varieties, Tange Kush, and OG GhostTrain Haze 9. Such a long name. Of 10 4 open full male flowers in our test tent. Lame, probably contaminated a bunch of flowers in there, about 3 weeks in. Not out of a calyx but grew an individual flowers in a few bracts. Very vigorous and smelled of sweet haze. Lame. TKs all look nice vigorous and healthy strong bitter tangerine aroma, even in veg. Will make f2s and have kept the most tangerine stinking dude. Have a number of crosses planned, all citrus, tangerine, or grapefruit aromas. As stated before the Moonshine Haze is great that we have and the Scotts was great flavor, orange og just lacked a little in the effects dept. I will get some picts up here one of these days.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Jun 20, 2013)

The Ghost trainhaze9 showed male flowers. Not the Tangerine Kush.

peace


----------



## AJ6587 (Jun 21, 2013)

So is Rare Dankness going to be at the SF cup? I'd rather get a few packs in person than online


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 21, 2013)

homebrew420 said:


> So growing out a few RD varieties, Tange Kush, and OG GhostTrain Haze 9. Such a long name. Of 10 4 open full male flowers in our test tent. Lame, probably contaminated a bunch of flowers in there, about 3 weeks in. Not out of a calyx but grew an individual flowers in a few bracts. Very vigorous and smelled of sweet haze. Lame. TKs all look nice vigorous and healthy strong bitter tangerine aroma, even in veg. Will make f2s and have kept the most tangerine stinking dude. Have a number of crosses planned, all citrus, tangerine, or grapefruit aromas. As stated before the Moonshine Haze is great that we have and the Scotts was great flavor, orange og just lacked a little in the effects dept. I will get some picts up here one of these days.
> 
> Peace


 What strain is "orange og"..you mean the tangerine kush?


----------



## homebrew420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh sorry, the Scotts OG was like orange og. The tangerine og is like bitter tangerines. All of them. 
I would lime to add despite the loss of the #9s do to intersex expression the one we have 3 wks in looks and smells very promising. 

Peace


----------



## blis84 (Jun 22, 2013)

whats up Mrs. D, love the work u guys are doing, see the longs peak blue has huge yields according to attitude, is the blue ox the same yield wise, I see they both are old blue strains so I was hoping the old blue was what gives it the big yields, my cousin and I just picked up some blue ox and the ox and wanted to grab the longs peak but they were sold out, anyway what has the better blueberry taste the blue ox or long peak blue and which is more potent? Thanks for the rare dankness, now that I'm not in cali anymore I have a much harder time getting elite clone only's so at this point besides what we have already in the stable its nice to be able to get all the rare og x's u guys have!


----------



## blis84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Best trainwreck I've had is from dr. Greenthumbs s1 arcata trainwreck and there is very little pheno variation , they are lightning quick flowering b/w 45-49 days super dense covered in crystals and a strong classic trainwreck taste, very similar to the clone and out of a ten pack all germed and all were keepers in there own right, my cousin took a clone of our favorite but it was so hard to choose. Speaking of trainwreck I've been wanting the ghost train haze 1 for a while but pulled the trigger on the ox and blue ox first it was too hard to pass up the katsu bubba in them, but anyway what's the gth 1 taste like and is there some body high in it or is it mostly cerebral.


----------



## blis84 (Jun 22, 2013)

I hear the ox is high cbd not sure about fruity but anything with katsu bubba usually tastes amazing, then mix some pre 98 and some blue moonshine in it what else can u ask for. And see as there is blue moonshine in it I'm sure there is some fruity phenos to be had


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 22, 2013)

As far as I know, the Blue OX is not a high yielder, but is more potent than Longs Peak Blue. As far as which one has the better blueberry taste, I am going to guess that will depend on what phenos you get. 

On another note, Ive been eyeing up that Vale' Vale' for an upcoming purchase. Been wanting to try that Green Crack cross.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 23, 2013)

The good news is that rare Dankness is at the Sf cup, the bad news is that I just bought every seed pack they had with them. Maybe not every pack but I did get the Lee Roy and Scotts OG


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 23, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> As far as I know, the Blue OX is not a high yielder, but is more potent than Longs Peak Blue.  As far as which one has the better blueberry taste, I am going to guess that will depend on what phenos you get.
> 
> On another note, Ive been eyeing up that Vale' Vale' for an upcoming purchase. Been wanting to try that Green Crack cross.


Vale' Vale' is, by far, the frostiest strain I have had. It's unbelievable. My Long's Peak is one of the highest yielding. I have a few Blue OX going, can't wait!


----------



## DesertStar (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I got 10 of my dark shadows all in which germinated just fine 5 are growing in 5 gal smart pots there about 10'' tall one of them looks like some balls are forming so won't be keeping that due to the fact I'm not planing on breading will have pics up soon


----------



## whiteberries (Jun 24, 2013)

4 Corners week 3 12/12.


----------



## mkmll (Jun 25, 2013)

Need advice...

im growing GTH#1 and i dont know when to start counting flowering ?

Do you count from 12/12 switch from 18/6


Or 


Do you start counting flowering days when you first see pistils?

Thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 25, 2013)

me personaly i start a week after flower, im sure somebody can give you the exact time


----------



## my j (Jun 25, 2013)

GTH1 65-80 day flower time depends on pheno......from 12/12 flip


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a gram of Ghost train haze #1 from buds and roses at the SF cup. All I can say is that Kyle Kushman is the man, that was some top notch smoke.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 28, 2013)

whiteberries said:


> 4 Corners week 3 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2712244View attachment 2712245


Damn man, those 4 Corners look like they will have some nice colas. I woulda had some medium sized colas if the buds had gotten bigger on a pheno or two, but it looks like you might have some bigger colas than I did. How long did you veg and did you top them?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 28, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> I bought a gram of Ghost train haze #1 from buds and roses at the SF cup. All I can say is that Kyle Kushman is the man, that was some top notch smoke.


Did I miss somethin, what does GTH#1 and Kyle Kushman have to do with each other?


----------



## my j (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think anything was missed bloodybonzai.Kyle Kushman is the cultivation consultant of buds and roses collective in studio city. He's just a grower (be it a dam good one) but Rare Dankness is the creator of dank crosses...
so he and the rest of us are in the same boat imo.

On a side note whiteberries I hope my 4corners looks like yours at 3 weeks...nice bro


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 28, 2013)

my j said:


> I don't think anything was missed bloodybonzai.Kyle Kushman is the cultivation consultant of buds and roses collective in studio city. He's just a grower (be it a dam good one) but Rare Dankness is the creator of dank crosses...
> so he and the rest of us are in the same boat imo.
> 
> On a side note whiteberries I hope my 4corners looks like yours at 3 weeks...nice bro


Ah, I didnt know he worked there. So that was the detail I was missing.


----------



## whiteberries (Jun 28, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Damn man, those 4 Corners look like they will have some nice colas. I woulda had some medium sized colas if the buds had gotten bigger on a pheno or two, but it looks like you might have some bigger colas than I did. How long did you veg and did you top them?


3 or 4 weeks 24/0 in yogurt cups, then 3 weeks on 14/10 in the big pots, 4C9 topped for 6-8 main stems, 4C7 I had to top a lot otherwise she'd be trying to grow 10 feet tall...15-20 branches on that one. KB posted your BP thread over @ IC, signed up at BP to see em...Got any nug shots of the 4C man? They looked pretty awesome on the grow shots. Started my own thread on here to document the rest of the grow.


----------



## whiteberries (Jun 28, 2013)

Week 4 12/12. 

View attachment 2717812


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 28, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Did I miss somethin, what does GTH#1 and Kyle Kushman have to do with each other?


Kyle Kushman grows a cut of Ghost Train, he entered it into the LA cup and won. It was something bonkers like 27% thc


----------



## dacaspe (Jun 29, 2013)

hey ms rd. im running a few of your strains. and im interested in high cbd strains does rare dankness have any?and if so what would you recommend.thanks


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 29, 2013)

dacaspe said:


> hey ms rd. im running a few of your strains. and im interested in high cbd strains does rare dankness have any?and if so what would you recommend.thanks


High CBD strains include The OX and Blue OX. I know 4 Corners has high CBGs.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 29, 2013)

whiteberries said:


> 3 or 4 weeks 24/0 in yogurt cups, then 3 weeks on 14/10 in the big pots, 4C9 topped for 6-8 main stems, 4C7 I had to top a lot otherwise she'd be trying to grow 10 feet tall...15-20 branches on that one. KB posted your BP thread over @ IC, signed up at BP to see em...Got any nug shots of the 4C man? They looked pretty awesome on the grow shots. Started my own thread on here to document the rest of the grow.


Ah, I keep on forgetting to ask my friend to take pics of some fully cured nugs when he stops over bout once a week. I have plenty of headstash of the best-of-the-best nugs, so I will post as soon as I can. Things are finally calming down with only my headstash needing to be trimmed and turning my focus on doing my best with these 501st OGs. Started the res with AN No Shock and then added Botanicare CNS17 Grow, Liquid Karma, and Cal/mag+ as they got bigger. Then going all out AN for flowering. Doing a 4 week veg, so I will be switching to 12/12 in another week.
501st OGs:


Top 3 fav 4 Corner pics:


----------



## BuCannabis (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a new company that has a great list of flavors. They stated to me they have a list of over 100 types, some you have not seen for years. Here is something really funny they did recently. They sent seeds and a plant into space!

http://youtu.be/tmdRyts6F10


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 4, 2013)

virus^?....


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone know what I should expect from the el jefe? I searched multiple sites and there isn't alot of info on them. How heat resistant are they?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

Scored a pack of Vale Vale and got 5 free Jawa can't wait to add these babies to my collection.


----------



## CaptainKryp (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Mrs. RD,
WARNING: Rare Dankness Genetics ARE NOT for the faint of heart! These are incredibly potent genetics that are of the highest medicinal quality!!! Extreme mouth numbing flavors and peace inducing potency should be expected! 


It was nice meeting you a couple of weeks ago @SF Med CanCup. Just waiting for the next full moon to pop those "Lee Roy" beans! Also, everyone stops and complements me on the "RD" fitted hat! I'll post some pics later of the GTH#1 I acquired from you last year! Mahalo!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jul 7, 2013)

I had a handful of buds from the mix the phenos from my 4 Corners grow that sat in a mostly airtight container at room temp until they are now completely bone dry. But the smell completely changed to exactly like coffee with lots of cream and sugar. Too harsh of a smoke that way tho. Still tryin to get my hands on a camera to take some more bud shots.


----------



## eyeball696 (Jul 8, 2013)

eyeball696 said:


> I got a female from seed of that rug burn OG goin too. I got 1 goin of swing kid too. Bawse!


Wow the rug burn OG turned out to be a big disappointment. Still trying to find out who got paid to vote this a canabis cup winner stretched worse than my OG#18. Scott's OG was also a big disappointment. All of the seeds popped by that was it. Just fizzled out and had little black tips. None went.
So far the 666 OG Kush (strong genetics), quicksilver, holy grail and even one kosher Kush. The single seed of swing kid and blackberry haze are looking excellent. All of course in coco. Next on deck I have green cookies. Green Crack X GSC very excited and Facemelt I just ordered.
It's a cross of his purple bubba crack that so many people want he just crossed GSC into it and called it Facemelt. Everyone seems to have a problem growing s1 femmed seeds. Yes their is a chance of a herm but an experienced grower knows that it's a possibility. Sometimes the best of things don't come easy. All in all very disappointed in the money I spent vs what I got in return. I think eventually they will get it but for the present time Cali has the best shit poppin hands down


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2013)

All 5 of my Scott's OG popped and they are all looking vigorous and strong!

Thanks Mrs RD!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are some Scotts OMG pics:


The runt (not) #5






The big girl - #1






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD84 (Jul 9, 2013)

my two ox girls chopped at 8 weeks


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jul 10, 2013)

eyeball696 said:


> Wow the rug burn OG turned out to be a big disappointment. Still trying to find out who got paid to vote this a canabis cup winner stretched worse than my OG#18. Scott's OG was also a big disappointment. All of the seeds popped by that was it. Just fizzled out and had little black tips. None went.
> So far the 666 OG Kush (strong genetics), quicksilver, holy grail and even one kosher Kush. The single seed of swing kid and blackberry haze are looking excellent. All of course in coco. Next on deck I have green cookies. Green Crack X GSC very excited and Facemelt I just ordered.
> It's a cross of his purple bubba crack that so many people want he just crossed GSC into it and called it Facemelt. Everyone seems to have a problem growing s1 femmed seeds. Yes their is a chance of a herm but an experienced grower knows that it's a possibility. Sometimes the best of things don't come easy. All in all very disappointed in the money I spent vs what I got in return. I think eventually they will get it but for the present time Cali has the best shit poppin hands down


GSC are for pedophiles. Sayin a high times cannabis cup winner won due to payin off the voters is just as crazy of a statement.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 14, 2013)

Greetings!!! So as some of you have seen, the NEW packaging has went out with the 12 count. Anything in the new packaging is a 12 count. Most have cards detailing the specific strain info, with a picture of that strain. Any of the discontinued strains DO NOT HAVE CARDS. (and I miss counted on some regular stuff and they are lacking cards this round... ) A few surprises are in the future... A DNA colab, a new Star Killer drop, and a top secret European project. Mrs. RD


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

12 is awesome! good luck in the future...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

12 fuck yeah!! That's customer loyalty for ya!! Also for Vale Vale and Jawa. What phenos should I look out for??


----------



## checkdareplay (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently running the R.D. cougar piss. So far im very impressed with the growth and the structure of this plant. At wk4 its already giving off a light sweet oder followed by a nice sour pissy smell....im all in with this one! Looks like im gonna have big fat buds.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 15, 2013)

checkdareplay said:


> Currently running the R.D. cougar piss. So far im very impressed with the growth and the structure of this plant. At wk4 its already giving off a light sweet oder followed by a nice sour pissy smell....im all in with this one! Looks like im gonna have big fat buds.


nice. This one was strain we were going to faze out, but do to so many request it will return this winter. 
Pleas post pics when you can. 
Mrs. RD


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 15, 2013)

Who's in CO?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not me but i wish i was


----------



## JayKitchen (Jul 15, 2013)

Running a few GT Haze No. 1. 4 weeks in flower and smell wonderful. Can't wait to taste them. I did have some germination problems -- out of a 10 pack only 3 popped, but its all good at this point.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 15, 2013)

what kinda smells jay?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry about this taking forever to get done. 4 Corners fully cured, my favorite pheno and headstash nug. I recommend saving the pic from the photobucket website and zooming in a bit when you open it on your desktop.

http://s1132.photobucket.com/user/BloodyBonzai/media/4Corners_zpsb73c0018.jpg.html


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 16, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Who's in CO?


I am, and I am happy to say I just grabbed 1 of the last Night Terror OG packs from the north location 

Would love to see the full line of RD seeds locally! 




Also picked up some buds of 501 OG, Tangerine Haze, and Venom OG. All were amazing but I think I gotta pick the 501 as my favorite....trying to decide if I want to grow that along side the Night Terror or maybe some Walker Kush?

The "happy, giggly" high is what Im looking for, any suggestions Mrs. RD? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2013)

I lived on top of Green Mountain for a while in the late '70s. Wish I could find some of the cuts from back then! The arcade mechanic from Elitch gardens was well connected


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Who's in CO?


I will be there if Florida doesn't legalize 2014.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2013)

Scotts OMG - Colorful stems 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

i love contests but i never win, i always have to cheat lol


----------



## tman42 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


You should run a contest with people putting up RD grows or just pics of flowering plants at various stages so more people can find info and pics on your strains. I know I have looked and not found an overwhelming amount of information on a majority of your strains. I have currently started Scotts Og, GTH#8, and Leeroy and plan on a thread when things get a little further along. Cant wait to see how these things turn out.

Tman


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ill think up a good one...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


Just a couple of quick idea's:

1) Have a lottery; where people PM for a number, but PM might be to much or to high of volume to be realistic.
2) A pool of some kind were you so picture of a jar of seeds and have people guess how many seeds are in it. Closest with out going over wins.
3) Lastly: a trivia game of some sort were first right answer wins.

I'm sure you'll come up with something better but hope that gets the ball rolling. namaste


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2013)

Get a picture of your RD grow in High Times.

Qualify for a trip to Spannabis and a tour of the seed factory from Mr&Mrs RD!


----------



## Thordinar (Jul 23, 2013)

I am placing an order soon and I plan on getting Rare Dankness and Night terror Og. Will the Rare Dankness plant turn purple in warm temperatures? How strong will the odor be for either of these during flowering and what type of scents should I expect during growth? Also what is approx. projected yield per m2? I am going to be using a 3'x3'x6' tent with a 600w HPS. Thank you for your time and I look forward to learning more about these beautiful plants.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2013)

My Scott's OG stems are purple and it is 90 degrees outside.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

lol product placement sounds cool. like chilling behind the news lady with your rare dank shirt on! rare dank tonight on 7 news at 11!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 24, 2013)

I like this one....


GhostOGkushBMT said:


> I think the easiest option is some sort of photo contest...here's my idea.....
> 
> coolest spot to put up a Rare Dankness logo. Get a picture of the rare dankness skunk in the most extreme/bizarre/unlikely location to win.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 24, 2013)

These are good.... but 1. yeah the PM moght be a lil much.. 2. that means I would have to count them... I'd go blind ;o), 3. trivia is hard.. people google everything......


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just a couple of quick idea's:
> 
> 1) Have a lottery; where people PM for a number, but PM might be to much or to high of volume to be realistic.
> 2) A pool of some kind were you so picture of a jar of seeds and have people guess how many seeds are in it. Closest with out going over wins.
> ...


----------



## kona gold (Jul 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> These are good.... but 1. yeah the PM moght be a lil much.. 2. that means I would have to count them... I'd go blind ;o), 3. trivia is hard.. people google everything......



Aloha.
So what are your prizes, and a general idea, and will come up with some good ideas for you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

tough thinking up a good contest.... centerfold in any mag should get sometihng. i like the product placemnt one for sure. i would say win a cup and get something but thats not realistic for consumers,tho if you win a cup with some RD you should get the whole catalog or something real good. def want to show off flowers and maybe win something for doing it...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^ deserves quites the award then! if someone won an award with my genetics, id ask what did he/she want? lol within reason! and a few grand is within reason for winning the right cup...maybe more depending.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 24, 2013)

Can I PLEASE get a link or a smoke report on cougar piss ..

All the ones I seen/ found aren't finished or ask the same questions ..

My theory is if something has been out that long with no info it's not that great ..I'm being stubborn and refuse to believe that ..all I wanna kno is it gonna stink like catpiss ? And is it a regular occurrence or just 2-3 out of a pack ? Thanks


----------



## Equiqed (Jul 24, 2013)

mrs dankness, what are your top 5 strongest strains you have at the moment?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 25, 2013)

I dont know if anyone else here watches them, but there are some good videos on youtube of Scott (Mr. Dankness? ) in some mega greenhouse and indoor ops showing different RD strains and such.
[video=youtube;vBbYWu4Nnm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBbYWu4Nnm4[/video]


----------



## kona gold (Jul 25, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> I dont know if anyone else here watches them, but there are some good videos on youtube of Scott (Mr. Dankness? ) in some mega greenhouse and indoor ops showing different RD strains and such.
> [video=youtube;vBbYWu4Nnm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBbYWu4Nnm4[/video]


Nice post.....liked the video!!!!
Makes me stoked on how my plants turn out......both indoor n outdoor set ups i've done


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 25, 2013)

The vid i liked most was about juicing your green leaf wast! I juice all the time but would never of
thought to juice my veg waist


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i know! i just recently learned the have good cbd, juice everything


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

JayKitchen said:


> Running a few GT Haze No. 1. 4 weeks in flower and smell wonderful. Can't wait to taste them. I did have some germination problems -- out of a 10 pack only 3 popped, but its all good at this point.


I had the same problem. I had a 0% percent germ rate with the GTH#1. Crazy thing I germed my whole pack of Night Terror at a 100 % germ ratio.

Only thing I can think is maybe it was the newer packaging that gave the night Terror more vigor in germination. I'm still RD fan for life!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

how would packaging give more vigor?


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


I thought about this one! Give three open spots for a super cool RD. custom design logo. 1. would be a free hand drawling 2. a digital logo you know with photo shop an what not, and then 3rd maybe a fan slogan that the RD family likes.

As a perk maybe a limited RD shirt could feature the top 3 winners work or get a spot on RD's website

Regards ~ The Guvna


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how would packaging give more vigor?


Why would the packaging be changed if didn't help the over all product some how. Vigor in germination, not plant growth. Bought any RD gear lately? The packaging has changed for the better!

If the word vigor bums you out sorry.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 25, 2013)

Packing doesn't help with vigor. But packaging can protect beans from the elements. Sativa Dom beans need a lil heat to coax em to pop. Germination takes awhile to perfect. I've even got beans that where cracked open dry looking. Still got these to germinate to healthy seedlings. It wasn't the beans. Just a lack of requirements to get them to germ.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

your right, that word bums me the fuck out man!!! fucking vigor........i hate you!


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

Vigor-active healthy well-balanced growth especially of plants. 

If Vigor doesn't pertain to the germination process, then I stand corrected. 

If packaging is not responsible for anything but the seeds being crushed why not send the in a small metal casing? From what I understand breeders go out of there way to make sure seeds arrive safe, dry, and kept from direct sunlight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

my question was on the sarcastic kind. i wonder what kind of vigor the seeds shipped in cardboard possessed. teehee


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 25, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Vigor-active healthy well-balanced growth especially of plants.
> 
> If Vigor doesn't pertain to the germination process, then I stand corrected.
> 
> If packaging is not responsible for anything but the seeds being crushed why not send the in a small metal casing? From what I understand breeders go out of there way to make sure seeds arrive safe, dry, and kept from direct sunlight.


You answered correctly now. They package to protect against the elements^^^ as well as shipping mishaps. Vigor is expressed in growth or the overall health of the strain.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> my question was on the sarcastic kind. i wonder what kind of vigor the seeds shipped in cardboard possessed. teehee


LOL! Vigor's laughter heha!


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> You answered correctly now. They package to protect against the elements^^^ as well as shipping mishaps. Vigor is expressed in growth or the overall health of the strain.


All good. I'm a man that can admit when I'm wrong! So it would be incorrect to say my Night Terror seeds had vigorous germination rates? 

Man, Like the Avatar Tits I mean pics lol!


----------



## ogbudder420 (Jul 25, 2013)

hey RUI !!!

Mrs. Raredankness, did you guys discontinue the DOC'S OG ?? i got a new pack of 12 beans, but it had no picture in the new packaging.. i wanna know because ill probobaly keep some beans as souvenirs it went bye-bye  ty


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 26, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> All good. I'm a man that can admit when I'm wrong! So it would be incorrect to say my Night Terror seeds had vigorous germination rates?
> 
> Man, Like the Avatar Tits I mean pics lol!


They just germ good. Good to know though. I got a pack of vale vale. I been eye balling night terror and og ghost train haze#1


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 26, 2013)

ogbudder420 said:


> hey RUI !!!
> 
> Mrs. Raredankness, did you guys discontinue the DOC'S OG ?? i got a new pack of 12 beans, but it had no picture in the new packaging.. i wanna know because ill probobaly keep some beans as souvenirs it went bye-bye  ty


Its still around


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, IT IS DISCONTINUED... AS is the Night Terror. What is out now, is all there will be.


ogbudder420 said:


> hey RUI !!!
> 
> Mrs. Raredankness, did you guys discontinue the DOC'S OG ?? i got a new pack of 12 beans, but it had no picture in the new packaging.. i wanna know because ill probobaly keep some beans as souvenirs it went bye-bye  ty


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2013)

damn i was digging the night terror but could get the fund to scoop.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Mrs Rare Dankness,
The Moonshine Soil Mix Recipe on the RD site - is that the V3 mix?
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Yes, IT IS DISCONTINUED... AS is the Night Terror. What is out now, is all there will be.


Is the Night Terror, and other discontinued strain something one should feel lucky to have or is there a specific reason for not running anymore seed stalk?

Thanks ~ The Guvna.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Yes, IT IS DISCONTINUED... AS is the Night Terror. What is out now, is all there will be.


Damn looks like I bought my pack of the Night Terror just in time!

Is the goat wreck haze done as well?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jul 26, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> I had the same problem. I had a 0% percent germ rate with the GTH#1. Crazy thing I germed my whole pack of Night Terror at a 100 % germ ratio.
> 
> Only thing I can think is maybe it was the newer packaging that gave the night Terror more vigor in germination. I'm still RD fan for life!


I had the same rotten luck with the GTH #1. Thought I was the only one. Everyone else was ranting about how great of a smoke it was, awesome potency, _and_ great germ rate. I think one of my 10 germed, and then it just struggled along meekly until it died in infancy. Out of probably over a hundred strains, the only other one I had this bad of luck with was TGA's Chernobyl. Another one people were really talking up at the time.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 27, 2013)

MSM has always done most things for a short time. THE NT is extremely popular, we argued about it, I lost that one. It has a great yield and nice high. But it's no more. But I did win back the cougar piss. Right now, he is working on F2 of some things and a surprise project for next year.


berad4guvna said:


> Is the Night Terror, and other discontinued strain something one should feel lucky to have or is there a specific reason for not running anymore seed stalk?
> 
> Thanks ~ The Guvna.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 27, 2013)

No, it's the original one.


Mohican said:


> Hi Mrs Rare Dankness,
> The Moonshine Soil Mix Recipe on the RD site - is that the V3 mix?
> Thanks,
> Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone here ever run either of the purple hazes? I'm thinking about trying the purple haze #1 but would like some smoke/grow reports if possible. Same goes for afghan ghost

Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks 
Any idea when he will make the new soil mix public?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 28, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They just germ good. Good to know though. I got a pack of vale vale. I been eye balling night terror and og ghost train haze#1


Yo bro the oggth#1 is well worth it, its some really dank shit, you got to try it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

i ended up with a wreck leaner, good shit! bout to crack more to hopefully get somekind of og leaner...


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Lee Roy is at the mug shop and high life. Been waiting awhile for a pack. 
I hope my order doesn't get raped in Chicago.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2013)

wish i had the extra doe. without a doubt a good buy...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 28, 2013)

SAY WHAT!! Discontinued??? That NT sure does look aesthetically pleasing!!! Soon as I get some funds. Getting me some. The og ghost train haze and docs OG looks super dank.

Anyone try hillbilly armor?? RD gear is very appealing to me just can't afford the higher priced packs. But I just might save up for og ghost train haze or moonshine haze?? Or maybe even the Somali taxi. I'm a sativa fan if ya haven't noticed. 

If you where blessed with one choice of RD gear. Which would it be and why?? I don't mind the indi suggestions either.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 28, 2013)

ahhhh shit ive been waiting to pick up some RD genetics. still burning off a few packs of others companies but might snag a few just to have em ready so when its time NO WAIT!


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jul 31, 2013)

what is the best RD strain that will harvest in 63 days or under? Your whole lineup looks killer.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 1, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


Contest ideas:
1) Best RD bud pic.
2) Best grow room pic.
3) Best idea for new RD strain.

BTW, the sativa dom pheno I have of 501st OG is gettin to be about a foot taller than me....im 6ft. Smellin incredible so far.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Just putting this out there. No pressure, but if anyone wants to help out it would be appreciated! 

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/701589-belle-glad.html


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Mrs. RD, can you tell me when that next star killer drop will be?


----------



## ***** (Aug 7, 2013)

Just ordered RugBurn OG from TheSeedDepot and took a pack of Scotts OG with the buy 1 get 1. Once i receive them i will make a grow journal. Also i will review my whole process with TheSeedDepot as its the first time i order from them.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 7, 2013)

They are still doing the buy one get one free??? I thought that was over?


----------



## ***** (Aug 7, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> They are still doing the buy one get one free??? I thought that was over?


Ended today.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Longs Peak?
I'm not finding any journals/reports..


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 7, 2013)

***** said:


> Ended today.


So if I order today its still good right?

Fuck me I wish they would advertise that shit more out in the open, I literally just bought some somali taxi ride from the tude. Even though I got 5 docs og for free with it I would have rather done the BOGO


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2013)

My Scott's OG has flowers! Little pom poms


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 12, 2013)

Well hears my dark shadows I'm notice three phenotypes the first picture is my #4 when u smell this girl you get a strong what I'm guessing is the nevil wreck second one has a real earthly smell and the third just stacked all pics in order a mentioned mentioned in there fith week


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## crosstowntraffic (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone have any additional info on the night terror og? any reviews/reports would be much appreciated if they are out there.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm popping a couple night terrors tonight, so ill have a full report for you in about 3-4 months lol. Also gonna be popping some purple haze #1.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

Got 9 501st og above ground now and just dropped a 10 pack of commerce city kush hoping for the same germ rates then its off to the races with them.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 16, 2013)

Did you get your 501 from herbies? I remember seeing them in stock for a day and the next day when I went to order they were gone! I started thinking maybe they didn't really have them in stock...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 16, 2013)

So I will be popping some beans tonight and am trying to decide on what to run, I'm hoping to end up with 4 females. Here's the strain options I have:
Night terror og
Purple haze #1
Ghost train haze #1
Face wreck
Somali taxi ride
Docs og
Blue ox 
Moonshine haze

So what do you guys like the most and which ones would you like to see grow reports on?

I'm also thinking about just popping 1 of each and keeping what ever ends up female but that leaves the possibility of not ending up with the strains I'm leaning towards


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 16, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got 9 501st og above ground now and just dropped a 10 pack of commerce city kush hoping for the same germ rates then its off to the races with them.


 Im doing the commerce too . I popped 2 packs and got 19/20, so yours oughta be good if from the same batch.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> So I will be popping some beans tonight and am trying to decide on what to run, I'm hoping to end up with 4 females. Here's the strain options I have:
> Night terror og
> Purple haze #1
> Ghost train haze #1
> ...


 Id love to see the face wreck and/or the moonshine haze. You probably noticed,but their hazes will go about 2-3 weeks longer than the og's, if you mix them.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 16, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Id love to see the face wreck and/or the moonshine haze. You probably noticed,but their hazes will go about 2-3 weeks longer than the og's, if you mix them.


Damn looks like you 2 cleared out that 501!! Next time ill know to order right away. 

Ya I'm a sativa fan but also love kush so I'm torn on what to run...the face wreck Is suppose to finish in 70 days so it wouldn't be too far apart from the others. I might wait to do the moonshine and Somali taxi together since they are 70+ days


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Damn looks like you 2 cleared out that 501!! Next time ill know to order right away.
> 
> Ya I'm a sativa fan but also love kush so I'm torn on what to run...the face wreck Is suppose to finish in 70 days so it wouldn't be too far apart from the others. I might wait to do the moonshine and Somali taxi together since they are 70+ days


 No 501 for me, I wouldve snatched it up if it was in stock though cause I really dig skywalker. Ive been running the Karma Bitch which has skywalker in it for the last year.

Probably a good call on the moonshine and somali, as those sound like their 2 longest flowering strains.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 16, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> No 501 for me, I wouldve snatched it up if it was in stock though cause I really dig skywalker. Ive been running the Karma Bitch which has skywalker in it for the last year.
> 
> Probably a good call on the moonshine and somali, as those sound like their 2 longest flowering strains.


Oh my b I read your post wrong. 

How do you like the karma tho?? I was pretty damn close to ordering that as well. How much does she stretch?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Did you get your 501 from herbies? I remember seeing them in stock for a day and the next day when I went to order they were gone! I started thinking maybe they didn't really have them in stock...


got it from the s33d depot when they had them a couple months back finally getting to em.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Oh my b I read your post wrong.
> 
> How do you like the karma tho?? I was pretty damn close to ordering that as well. How much does she stretch?


The Karma is perfect. The stretch is there but the pheno I kept isnt bad. I only veg about 2 weeks and flip the topped clones at about 10 or 12 inches and end up with 4 ft very sturdy plants that yield huge frosty purple tinged buds.. The high is awesome..clear and energetic,definitely sativa dominant but with some relaxing indica effects,very potent. It consistently tests in the 20s. Out of the 2 packs I did,9 females and there were 3 I would consider keepers..the one that Im still running is definitely elite status though.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 16, 2013)

popped 5 el jefe's, soaked for 24 hrs then into the dirt and all but one came up in 2 days. so 4/5 for now im sure the other ill come up in a few days.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 16, 2013)

The first pic has 2 Midas seedlings at 12 days old. The seedlings in the second pic were all planted the same day. They've all been in my little 18gal tote with 2 23W CFLs that I use for veg. They'll be big enough to top for clones very soon.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 17, 2013)

Popped a couple Night Terror OGs and a couple Ghost Train Haze #1 into water today. Both sunk within a couple hours so Im confident they will be good to go. Ill post pics as they get going.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

i had a freebie that i was for sure wasnt gonna pop, well 2 but 1 finally rose up. they were afghan hells angel and gth8, hoping for the ghost train cause i didnt label em lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

10/10 tails on commerce city kush. Some popped tails while still floating on top of the water in hours.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between the rd#1 male and the rd#2 male??
The lee roy and the scott og both use the same mom.....so what's the difference??
Mrs. i hope you can chime in on this


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2013)

Has the cck been lab tested?


----------



## crosstowntraffic (Aug 18, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> So I will be popping some beans tonight and am trying to decide on what to run, I'm hoping to end up with 4 females. Here's the strain options I have:
> Night terror og
> Purple haze #1
> Ghost train haze #1
> ...


Night Terror, Faceoff, or Docs, i just want to see how the faceoff plays into those crosses and if the high is really like people say, kind of like your face melting off. . . and the night terror just cause that one really caught my eye.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2013)

Scotts OG Update:

The top one is flowering due to light deprivation. The small ones are mainlined and were kept small while I cloned them and sexed them. Now I am letting them go for it 





Flowers:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness can you give me a flowering time on El Jefe? How stable is it and how many phenos may I get?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I popped 2 each of night terror og and ghost train haze #1 into a glass of water for 24 hours and on the 2nd day of going in the coco they were both above ground. So 100% germination with rd so far.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone ever grown Midas or a+ wonder? Would love to hear a smoke/grow report


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Anyone ever grown Midas or a+ wonder? Would love to hear a smoke/grow report


There is a grow report for midas on another forum.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There is a grow report for midas on another forum.


Word i will do some research thanks


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There is a grow report for midas on another forum.


I think that might be mine on TSD as I couldn't find any grow reports when I looked, unfortunately both of those plants were male  I have two more going now so hopefully there will be a female. I've been very impressed by the vigor they've shown.
Cronno I'm journaling the ones I'm running now in my journal if you want to follow along. I should be flowering the clones I took quite soon.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I think that might be mine on TSD as I couldn't find any grow reports when I looked, unfortunately both of those plants were male  I have two more going now so hopefully there will be a female. I've been very impressed by the vigor they've shown.
> Cronno I'm journaling the ones I'm running now in my journal if you want to follow along. I should be flowering the clones I took quite soon.


 yes then it was your thread i was talking about because i was talking about tsd


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 22, 2013)

Will have some 501st OG pics to post at the tail end of flower in another couple weeks. Also some Afghan HA done indoor for most of the veg and are now outdoor. Pics in another month or two, they are just going into flower after about a 120 day veg and the stalk is massive, biggest I have ever seen.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yes then it was your thread i was talking about because i was talking about tsd


If I get a girl I'll be updating it there as well, I've been meaning to start a grow journal over there anyway. For now they're in my journal here. 
I've been really impressed with the vigor of these babies from the 4 I've popped so far so fingers crossed that I get a girl from this pair. I went on a streak of 4 males from reg seed and it messed up my cycle something fierce.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Mrs RD - Scott's new HD video looks awesome! Congrats on the new greenhouse and the sponsorship by AN. I love the AN Jungle Juice Grow and Micro. Good for him giving you props 

I have a Scott's OG clone (#1) that is flowering in the clone box!







I am also working on a greenhouse upgrade:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice looking greenhouse to be. You have some skills Mo.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2013)

I especially like the fact you look like you're gonna be able to grow 10ft'ers minimum in there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

Wait so the scotts is auto flowering in the clone box?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks OG - I want to enclose the whole back yard like they do in Florida 


Edit - Yes it is flowering in a 18/6 fluorescent clone box. Although it was clipped from a plant that I was putting in light deprivation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

I ask because ive seen someone else Scotts auto flower as well in veg.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

This #1 sprouted in one day upside down, grew the fastest, had a couple of balls on the lower stems and now this. To be fair I was very abusive to these plants. Mainlined, vegged, flower for sex, veg, light dep, natural light. This girl is very vigorous. I may hit the clone flower with some Mozambique Poison pollen from last year. See if I can get shorter flower time and bubblegum OG 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2013)

Finally got around to popping some GTH1 and Leeroy LET THE FUN BEGIN  

Also Mrs RD i had a Q when will more star killers be dropping?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 23, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Finally got around to popping some GTH1 and Leeroy LET THE FUN BEGIN  View attachment 2788157View attachment 2788158View attachment 2788159
> 
> Also Mrs RD i had a Q when will more star killers be dropping?


My gth #1 are about 5 days old and are stretching a little bit, are you experiencing the same? My cfls were only like 4 inches away so I don't think it's cuz of that, I normally slowly move them closer each day until they are about an inch or 2 from them. Both them and the night terror are looking very healthy so far though!


And yes please Mrs. RD let us know when that star killer drop is coming!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Aug 23, 2013)

I was told that one had light dep also..


wyteberrywidow said:


> I ask because ive seen someone else Scotts auto flower as well in veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

i noticed my bubba will flower with like 15 hours light...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Aug 23, 2013)

Star Killers will be back in the FALL. Yes, the GTH#1 will stretch. TOP them and train them. 501st will be the first of October. Questions about the RD1 and RD2.. google Rare Dankness males. Some things are in outside testing as of now. Grape OX.. seems to be a favorite as well as "Cornbread", and Dank Commander. Somali Taxi ride is just hit F3 stage. will not release until F4's. These things are BEAST... good lord they get BIG. Most likely 100 days +, but super strong. Psychedelic HIGH. I am seeing a ton more grow pic and stuff on instagram, seems people love to share. And a few fall promos coming.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 23, 2013)

The STR is really high up on my wish list when I have the space for long flowering sats like that. Awesome to hear you guys are continuing to work with it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I was told that one had light dep also..


The one im talking is on tsd.
Sketchy's scotts had light dep?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

Got 9/10 501st og and 8/10 cck going now. With what ibe grown from rd already im syire ill get another keeper or oiyt of these babies.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got 9/10 501st og and 8/10 cck going now. With what ibe grown from rd already im syire ill get another keeper or oiyt of these babies.


I have a really good yielding pheno of the 501st OG, as well as some that are just aright. One pheno leaning to the sativa side, taller than all the rest but not good yielder at all. Right now they smell like honey with a hint of blueberry.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Star Killers will be back in the FALL. Yes, the GTH#1 will stretch. TOP them and train them. 501st will be the first of October. Questions about the RD1 and RD2.. google Rare Dankness males. Some things are in outside testing as of now. Grape OX.. seems to be a favorite as well as "Cornbread", and Dank Commander. Somali Taxi ride is just hit F3 stage. will not release until F4's. These things are BEAST... good lord they get BIG. Most likely 100 days +, but super strong. Psychedelic HIGH. I am seeing a ton more grow pic and stuff on instagram, seems people love to share. And a few fall promos coming.


Thanks for the info I was planning on topping and lst'ing everything anyway, I will probably put them into flower at 10-12" to try to keep them around 3-4 ft.

Grape Ox sounds delicious.

What are the Dank Commander and Cornbread genetics?

Might have to go get a sample of the dank commander today


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> The STR is really high up on my wish list when I have the space for long flowering sats like that. Awesome to hear you guys are continuing to work with it!


Agreed. Im super pissed at the moment because I ordered a pack of the STR earlier this month right before they sold out. Finally got the package today and guess what? Got the dreaded green tape and no beans. Now they are sold out so guess ill have to wait or find them somewhere else.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

fucking green tape every day now. wtf!


----------



## kona gold (Aug 24, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Star Killers will be back in the FALL. Yes, the GTH#1 will stretch. TOP them and train them. 501st will be the first of October. Questions about the RD1 and RD2.. google Rare Dankness males. Some things are in outside testing as of now. Grape OX.. seems to be a favorite as well as "Cornbread", and Dank Commander. Somali Taxi ride is just hit F3 stage. will not release until F4's. These things are BEAST... good lord they get BIG. Most likely 100 days +, but super strong. Psychedelic HIGH. I am seeing a ton more grow pic and stuff on instagram, seems people love to share. And a few fall promos coming.



Thqnks Mrs for showing me wher i could find the info on the males.
So the Leeroy is a further infusion of the triangle kush as where Scotts's is more a mix. 
Nice sounding males....that helps me if future breeding projects.
Mahalo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are today's pics of the Scott's OG:






Those buds are rock hard and juicy. The smell is amazing - cantaloupe and hash.








Scott's OG #1 Clone outside in the sun:




It looks like the flower is starting to reveg  I am very excited about this strain. It is so fast!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> My gth #1 are about 5 days old and are stretching a little bit, are you experiencing the same? My cfls were only like 4 inches away so I don't think it's cuz of that, I normally slowly move them closer each day until they are about an inch or 2 from them. Both them and the night terror are looking very healthy so far though!
> 
> 
> And yes please Mrs. RD let us know when that star killer drop is coming!


Mine are about the same day as yours. Mine have not hit a major seedling stretch yet but i am expecting one

And HELLS YEA i cant wait to do star killer again i only have 3 seeds left and want to find another keeper


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

damn rare dank going for 115 a pack. this shits out of control...good thing caliconmen is 124 so rd is obviously the better choice, but as bad as i want leeroy starkiller and ox...damn!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

RD puts several rounds of selections into coming up with their parent stock. That's a lot of work, especially working with natural males. $20 a bean for what are often S1s of a cut someone else found is just crazy!
Look at the pics I posted of 6 12 day old seedlings in post 3644, the RD babies with the inbred father are way more vigorous than the plants whose parents were both first generation hybrids.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Aug 29, 2013)

Where?? They are supposed to be capped at $100. No more.


greenghost420 said:


> damn rare dank going for 115 a pack. this shits out of control...good thing caliconmen is 124 so rd is obviously the better choice, but as bad as i want leeroy starkiller and ox...damn!


----------



## stak (Aug 29, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Where?? They are supposed to be capped at $100. No more.


Somebody screwed up the conversion calculator at the 'tude and the USD prices were high for a day, yesterday, but they're back to normal now. No one would have paid the higher price anyway. The GBP price never changed, they charge credit cards the GBP price, the banks do the conversion, and charge the appropriate amount.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

fucking tude making me look bad....lol sorry mrs


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 29, 2013)

They are $118 on Herbies


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 29, 2013)

Mrs RD I sampled some Dank Commander and I gotta say Im a fan. Whats the lineage?

I also got some Lee Roy Haze, will this be a new addition to the RD lineup?


Heres some pics of my RD babies btw almost ready for the 1st transplant: 



Night Terror is on the left, GTH #1 on the right. Very impressed with their vigor so far.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Aug 30, 2013)

LEE ROY HAZE???? Was this a hash run from RR... There is no Lee Roy Haze.. There is a Lee Roy and Ghost of Lee Roy. Dank Commander is Cat Piss X RD#1 or #2.. I have to double check that. I do not want to get it wrong.


Cronnoisseur said:


> Mrs RD I sampled some Dank Commander and I gotta say Im a fan. Whats the lineage?
> 
> I also got some Lee Roy Haze, will this be a new addition to the RD lineup?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Aug 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> LEE ROY HAZE???? Was this a hash run from RR... There is no Lee Roy Haze.. There is a Lee Roy and Ghost of Lee Roy. Dank Commander is Cat Piss X RD#1 or #2.. I have to double check that. I do not want to get it wrong.


No it was bud and yes from RR...maybe an accidental cross lol? I figured it was Lee Roy x nevilles wreck. Pretty good too, a nice purple coloration to the buds. 

Thanks for the info on the dank commander, I didn't think I was a fan of catpiss but I may open my eyes to some of the rd crosses with it


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Star Killers will be back in the FALL. Yes, the GTH#1 will stretch. TOP them and train them. 501st will be the first of October. Questions about the RD1 and RD2.. google Rare Dankness males. Some things are in outside testing as of now. Grape OX.. seems to be a favorite as well as "Cornbread", and Dank Commander. Somali Taxi ride is just hit F3 stage. will not release until F4's. These things are BEAST... good lord they get BIG. Most likely 100 days +, but super strong. Psychedelic HIGH. I am seeing a ton more grow pic and stuff on instagram, seems people love to share. And a few fall promos coming.


Should cross the cornbread with some Old Blue, for some Old Blueberry Cornbread. Yum.
Keep in mind I have not tried either so I have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

Scott's OG #1 Light Dep










Check out the vigor on the clone. No more flower! Revegging in a week! This is the most amazing growth I have ever seen:








Thanks Mr and Mrs RD!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ogbudder420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello all, 

what is the "Moonshine mix V.3" recipe? Scott from RD said hes switching to Advanced Nutes, so will he release the most recipe; or is it already posted on FAQ www.raredankness.com.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been waiting for that info as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2013)

why switching to AN?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

They are sponsoring his next grow. He is going to grow hydro trees


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder if Bud Factor X will be used in the grow, the largest container I can find of it is 10L for $473.06 on amazon. I would use about the full container in a single grow, not to mention that is supposed to be one of the last nutes you add to the mix from hobbyist to grand master grower.

Using pH perfect Sensi Bloom A/B with B-52, Voodoo Juice, Big Bud, Overdrive, and Nirvana on these 501st OGs.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the Jungle Juice Grow and Micro.

Check out these two different phenotypes of the Scott's OG:






4 is stocky and 3 is stretchy. Started out the exact same size under the exact same conditions.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

ah i see, nice sponsorship! cant wait to see those trees


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2013)

Here are today's Scott's OMG 1 pictures:


Clone Growth Macro:





Flowers:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Scott's OMG Frost






Very happy!!!

Thanks Rare Dankness!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Strain'dude (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ That Scott OG looks looovely i would be happy too hehe 

On another note, Can anyone give any info on Hillbilly Armor? 
Just not much info really been doing a search and just little bits here and there with a few people asking the same question but no actual replies... 
Is there a particular CBD pheno or is it homogenous? 
What is the stretch like when on 12/12? 
Smoke report anyone? Good for oils etc?
Any info would be much appreciated 

I hope to be placing an order soon. 

Peace


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking for advice as a hobby breeder in regards to strain selection for my indica hybrid; I know I want to find my mother out of a Gage Green's Mendo Montage F2 but can't decide whether or not to seek pollen from either Rare Dankness's LeeRoy TK or their 4-Corners.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Sep 6, 2013)

kangosna745 said:


> Looking for advice as a hobby breeder in regards to strain selection for my indica hybrid; I know I want to find my mother out of a Gage Green's Mendo Montage F2 but can't decide whether or not to seek pollen from either Rare Dankness's LeeRoy TK or their 4-Corners.


Ive had smoke of both Lee Roy and 4 Corners, the 4 corners was more of a heavy "I dont wanna do anything except sit on the couch" type of high. The Lee Roy didnt look like the best harvest but it was more functional.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks that's kinda what I was gathering. I know the LeeRoy is TK x (RD2), which is essentially a more refined and potentially more stabilized form of Triangle Kush itself since RD2 is a Bx of a triangle x (Ghost og(ghostog x chem), or at least that's what I've led myself to believe; I figured it would have a more homogeneous lineage than the 4 corners since LRTK is more a BX than a hybrid like 4C. I think that I'll keep be back crossing my LeeRoy's for a daysmoke and let the 4Corners x (MendoMontageF2) be my bad day or every nighter since their both supposed to be very heavy medicine. When it's time, long from now, I'll be looking for the steadiest growing, tightest clustered, most resinous males I can find and the strongest, tastiest, healthiest ladies.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2013)

Scott's OG from today:














#3 and #4









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey mo those buds look nice but damn are they small as shit! Not trying to offend you but outdoors shouild be way bigger no?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey WBW,
I kept them small this season so I can find a strain I like and then grow its clone out nice and big. The RD Scott's OG and the TGA Jesus OG are my favorites so far. The more mature plant was light deprived and flowered sooner. Check out my bonsai garden in my signature. 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Mrs Raredankness....info in El Jefe please?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Here:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

Chopped the Scott's OG and now my whole house smells yummy  Soooo sticky! The bugs like it so I know it is good! This is definitely a keeper for my garden. Thanks again Mr. and Mrs. RD!

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 9, 2013)

High Times Cannabis Cup in Seattle yesterday was sick. Met with Scott, got blazed off some CO2 extract, ate a Beast Oreo Bar edible with over a gram of active THC, and tripped ballz the whole way home. Good times. I dunno even who won the cup.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Chopped the Scott's OG and now my whole house smells yummy  Soooo sticky! The bugs like it so I know it is good! This is definitely a keeper for my garden. Thanks again Mr. and Mrs. RD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yea mo a good smoke for sure! If yas get a chance check out their jawa, I have a skywalker Dom pheno that's some straight pow wow. The other pheno I kept has rock hard nugs with that windex/kush smell purples like a mofo.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

These Scott's nugs are easy to trim (mostly sugar leaf), rock hard, sticky as super glue, and very gooey inside 

Can't wait to sample some!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> These Scott's nugs are easy to trim (mostly sugar leaf), rock hard, sticky as super glue, and very gooey inside
> 
> Can't wait to sample some!


My next order I'm gonna try moonshine haze and leeroy I think. if not def gonna pic up something from RD.


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 9, 2013)

heres four rare dankness el jefes under a single 23w cfl. 3 of them are pretty similar with one that's a bit different. these ones were underfed then overfed but are getting over it right now. in coco and perlite. theyll go outside in a week or two to finish off.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2013)

Me and my partner got 5x packs going and the best out the bunch so far docs,sourd og and 501 ,rug burns and cck are struggling to keep up??


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2013)

lucky dip sounds good, but only 1 or 2 strains im really interested in. guess im going hazeman promo this time. want that leeroy and starkiller!


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Sep 10, 2013)

Seattle HT Cup.. El Jefe 3rd place Hybrid...... GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1 3rd place Sativa. A big THANK YOU to the Collectives that grew it and entered it... Also, what is up With "seed" companies entering Clone only strains, they didn't breed, but enter it into the cup. I understand if you are a Collective, but as a seed company, shouldn't you enter your OWN creation... ????? I have been seeing this more and more... THOUGHTS?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me and my partner got 5x packs going and the best out the bunch so far docs,sourd og and 501 ,rug burns and cck are struggling to keep up??


yeah, the rugburns are definitely struggling compared to the rest. luckily, i am not the type to scrap something because it can't or isn't keeping up with rest. lol, if i did, it would be a waste of a pack.

on a good note, i appreciate all the promos you guys are putting out there. thanks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Seattle HT Cup.. El Jefe 3rd place Hybrid...... GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1 3rd place Sativa. A big THANK YOU to the Collectives that grew it and entered it... Also, what is up With "seed" companies entering Clone only strains, they didn't breed, but enter it into the cup. I understand if you are a Collective, but as a seed company, shouldn't you enter your OWN creation... ????? I have been seeing this more and more... THOUGHTS?


I was thinking the same thing.. But then it would be like you can only enter what your bred and created instead of grew?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

seed companys should be entering shit from seed. collectives like buds n roses entering gsc is different in my opinion. but the seed company category should be flowers from seeds from the seed company. congrads on the cups! my ghost train is doing great was thinking about hanging with paul n chuck and puttin them to work on the gth...well see


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Sep 10, 2013)

Heres a little update at about 3 weeks from seed, just topped them so thought I had take some pictures before. It always hurts me to cut off the healthy growth lol

Night Terror OG on the Left, GTH #1 in the middle.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

happy looking sprouts


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott's OG #5 and a few friends. These are the lucky girls that made the cut 




SOG = Scott's OMG
PP = Pakistani Punch
MB = Marion Berry
JOG = Jesus OG
MuMoBG = Mulanje Bubblegum x Mozambique Poison 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sudshead (Sep 10, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Morning, I need some contest IDEAS.. Give me some ideas guys... I got some cool things to work with.


I have growing outside 

scotts og
midas

I planted a vale vale - midas - moonshine in a 2x12 foot bin and tied them down. The midas swamped the other two.


----------



## sudshead (Sep 10, 2013)

I will take some pics but I have one outdoor and tied her down and it showed flowers July 29th. I gave a scotts og to a friend will get a picture but I think he said its over 9 feet tall now


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

get pics of the 9 footer


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Sep 11, 2013)

THIS IS EXACTLY what I mean. A dispensary or collective can enter anything, BUT seed company need to enter THEIR seed. Not some clone only thing. I have seen this at the last 3 cups.


greenghost420 said:


> seed companys should be entering shit from seed. collectives like buds n roses entering gsc is different in my opinion. but the seed company category should be flowers from seeds from the seed company. congrads on the cups! my ghost train is doing great was thinking about hanging with paul n chuck and puttin them to work on the gth...well see


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY what I mean. A dispensary or collective can enter anything, BUT seed company need to enter THEIR seed. Not some clone only thing. I have seen this at the last 3 cups.


Should show their customers and prospective customers the lack of confidence they have in their genetics by entering in competitive genetics. Still dont get how girl scout cookies can sell for $300 or more an oz and not get into the winners circle at the HTCC.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2013)

gsc has a few cups...but a seed co entering clone onlys is flat out cheating!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Sep 11, 2013)

I was trying to get some of RD genetics at the Seattle HTCC. Thought there would be some kinda deal on beans better then $80..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> seed companys should be entering shit from seed. collectives like buds n roses entering gsc is different in my opinion. but the seed company category should be flowers from seeds from the seed company. congrads on the cups! my ghost train is doing great was thinking about hanging with paul n chuck and puttin them to work on the gth...well see


Paulnchuck has been looking for a OG cut for minute. Is he cool? Might meet up with him for a safety meeting. I'm hitting the lucky dip on Friday. I'm just wondering who's hoarding all the hillybilly. Need somethin with a high cbd ratio.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

no clue, i wasnt talking about the user here, meant my own pollen chuck


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Seattle HT Cup.. El Jefe 3rd place Hybrid...... GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1 3rd place Sativa. A big THANK YOU to the Collectives that grew it and entered it... Also, what is up With "seed" companies entering Clone only strains, they didn't breed, but enter it into the cup. I understand if you are a Collective, but as a seed company, shouldn't you enter your OWN creation... ????? I have been seeing this more and more... THOUGHTS?




Yea......that's pretty weak! I take it there are no rules that state differently? I can see if u grow your own stock.....find the best pheno and enter that cut......but a cut fom somewhere else is cheating....unless the competition is for growers only!
I have really been taken back by all this "designer" breeding nowadays anyway. I meanit's like if a strain becomes popular....every breeder, just about; uses this clone and just hits it with their males and soon there are 5 million hybrids of that popular strain floating around! That's not breeding......that's copying. The problems with why strains are getting weaker in my opinion, are because seed breeders cater to this because of money, more or less, and the genetics are declining rapidly. And it's creating a s psudo-snob market, where smokers demand these strains, but they have really limited knowledge of marijuana. I am noticing people are less and less about communityi-ism, social enjoyment, bonding, and counter-culture. It seems like the same asshole that want to make money in other business careers, have seen money now being made with weed, and they just assimilated their practices to growing or selling weed. Not true respectful, spiritual, conneseur, heads.....that truely appreciate what this special plant is all about! Forgot to mention medical reasons as well.
I don't give a shit about girl scout cookie, another og hybrid, or blah, blah, blah!
Yes.....i know their are many, many good strains out there now that boosted up the average quality of weed to it's highest quality ever.....but that has taken the elite genetics out of existance! Remember.....there is always a balance in life no matter what the subject. If you have great then you will have bad as well........but if you just have good.....you can never have great as well!
Just my thoughts.....and side note......blue ox looks very nice is veg....stocky w/some pretty fat leaves, and some pretty interesting smells, some do smell like big blue though. Midas light smell vegging, beach bum haze looks pretty uniform.....don't see any HP in the strain though,looks like the genetice more or less combined.....nice though.....but lots of males!!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> no clue, i wasnt talking about the user here, meant my own pollen chuck


Lol you wrote his avatar name the same.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Fresh cut:










Dried (rock candy):









Clone done revegging:







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 16, 2013)

about 6 months ago I ordered 10 rare dankness seeds (FLO-OG) from a trusted vendor... 9 of the 10 where male, 1/10 was HERMAPHRODITE!!! the hermie is still Alive, I will post photos!!! its one of the most unique looking plants in the garden, and by far the most indica. anyhow very, very disappointed in rare dankness right now! I even live in boulder county! I know its not my fault because im growing clones from la contes (cold creek kush, banana kush, etc.) seeds from TGA nerd's(ace of spades), and ALPHAKRONIK (alphadawg) seeds. ALL under the same nutrient regiment CANNA and all around same environmental condition's. So I know the problem is not me... so whats up rare dankness? i'm using 20 gal pots, so not only am I out seed cost, but my time and effort, plus power bill, even nutrient cost. something is wrong with FLO-OG BATCH!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Out of ten Ace of Spades seeds I popped I got six males. Out of ten pakistani punch seeds I got 9 males.

Last year I planted six regular seeds and got only one male (I wanted males)

I am cloning all of the males to try and find a good dad:





A few are revegging:





I hope you kept some males 




Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## PrezDickie (Sep 16, 2013)

i heard RD is sending out testers of the Jenny Kush variety that was named in honor of the fallen activist but i haven't heard what is in the cross yet? anyone know the general makeup of the jenny kush?


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats a "Larry OG", "Sour Willie", "jack the ripper", and 1/10 showing pistols FLO-OG is a hermie... none of the other strains hermie...

Dont get me wrong I dont think selecting a good male to breed with is great, only breeding with these gene's would most likely replicate a shit load of males...

Strange because, I know DJ short's FLO is thorough..... I've met him at Humboldt state university with Jack herrer the author about 6-7 years back at a speech they did. anyhow moonshine man, not happy with the quality control here....


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 16, 2013)

all these breeders or strains i've named where all ripped off someone else's breeding projects.... with the exception of DJ SHORT. 

the larry og i bought as a clone from La CONTES in Denver. otherwise shifty company cali-connection (aka fortune cooker)

TGA- not my fav just because of yields and flimsy legs

ALPHAKRONIK- out of 6 seeds 6 where female 1/6 was hermie. (reg seed's)

but that hermie alphadawg was a previous crop... only FLO-OG hermied this round. more discouraged about the male to female ratio? one keeper out of ten seems fair...


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 16, 2013)

more pictures of the flo-og hermie!!!


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 17, 2013)

Real reviews for real people more proof to outshine these bullsh*t testers!!!


----------



## indipow82 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nobody does honest breeding these days really. they take someone elses hard work and make their name off of it. I can not stand that shit. Polys crossed to polys everywhere. There are very few true breeders in the game these days.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2013)

running my gth1 i think the 4th time,1st time to 75/80 days. hoping for killer yeild of killer potency!! im about to tie her back up after yet another inspection...but this allows me to spread her wings  pics in a few...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Malawi 100% landrace sativa crossed with Mozambique Poison:


----------



## sudshead (Sep 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> get pics of the 9 footer


I may of been mistaken, they guy has 18 plants going and he says the moonshine was the tall one at 10 feet. The sog he said is like a big round ball.

I'll get a picture soon. he sends me pics and movies but he or his wife is in all of them


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn Mohican  Looks freakin awesome. Cant wait to see your finished greenhouse full of dank


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks! The greenhouse skeleton is now finished as of today! All of the Scott's OG clones are nice and healthy and the flowering girls are almost finished.


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 20, 2013)

Afghan HA: Huge yields, my biggest yielding pheno smells outright like blackberries.

501st OG: Big yields on this pheno, smells of OG Kush and blueberries. Buds are blueish but difficult to see in pics. Will post cured nugs to show when ready.



501st OG sativa-like pheno: seems it will be more potent than the other phenos and smells more blueberry and honey than OG Kush. Lower yields.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 21, 2013)

Outdoor Afghan HA grow: These had at least a 6 month veg time, and were put into 3ft deep holes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

few shots of my ghost train haze at 49 days in. buds are dense and smell of lemons. even the little buds are bending the stems lol  i took a pic of every bud/buds and theyre in my thread.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 22, 2013)

Smoked some of the 501st OG from a branch that broke halfway through flush. Rushed the cure on it and is smoking amazing. The initial flavor is either of blueberry or the sour flavor I have tasted in sour diesel. The two flavors blend together but every time you take a green hit one may be more noticeable than another. After the flavor settles in, it is all OG Kush flavor from there, although I think I can notice a similar taste in the 4 Corners from the Triangle Kush. The high is exactly as expected from a hybrid, seems to start off heady and end in a body high.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2013)

Did a one-hit test of the Scott's OG today after 1 week in the jar.

Condition:
Rock hard dense and covered with frost.

Clipped off the tip of a bud and gave it a quick burn. The inhale was smooth and did not produce a cough. The exhale was smoky with a slight skunk bite.

The buzz was an immediate feeling in my head. I had a migraine and it felt like it was shrunk to a tiny size and moved to the back of the room. Everything outside took on a look that I can only describe as extra clear. It is starting to wear off now but it was only a small hit. 

I bet this would make an effective headache oil!

OK - now it is time to go out and roll a big joint and see what kind of effects a big dose produces. 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Stompromper (Sep 23, 2013)

I have two PDP Haze going 12/12 from seed. They are looking great and will yield around 3oz each. They have a nice lemony smell and a very low leaf to calyx ratio. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Sep 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 2830986View attachment 2830987View attachment 2830988View attachment 2830995View attachment 2830996View attachment 2830997
> 
> few shots of my ghost train haze at 49 days in. buds are dense and smell of lemons. even the little buds are bending the stems lol  i took a pic of every bud/buds and theyre in my thread.


 How much did she stretch in 12/12? Im struggling to keep my GTHs small while my other plants finish lol...was planning on putting them in flower around 10-12" since I need them to stay at about 40" total


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Sep 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Did a one-hit test of the Scott's OG today after 1 week in the jar.
> 
> Condition:
> Rock hard dense and covered with frost.
> ...


The Scotts is definitely a great pain reliever...in high doses is a good body sedative as well. 
Ive been trying to compare the Scotts and the Lee Roy but dont think I can fairly judge since the Lee Roy ive had hasnt been dialed in like the Scotts.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

the ghost train stretches violently lol


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Sep 24, 2013)

more than 3x? Cuz if so im gonna have to do some serious training, they are already topped and trained at the moment


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2013)

lol RIGHT @Greenghost. Mine are stretching like crazy just barely getting past seedling stage. The Leeroys all stayed small besides 1 I am picky about my stretch on plants but the Star Killer stretched and turned out to be one of the dankest strains ive grown DAMN YOU COLORADO PLANT LIMIT.......


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> the ghost train stretches violently lol


Violently is a good way to describe it lol. It literally would of gone a foot into my living room if I didn't tie it all to hell. I was not ready at all. I put them in when they were a good 5 feet tall. learned a very valuable lesson with with GTH lol!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2013)

Scott's OG #4


Scott's OG Mainlined for 8 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

wow flowered at 5 feet! indoors! LOL that mustve been a bitch! i would say 3x easy. prob not much more if so. those starkillers sound dank as fuck too! wish i had some of those lol i might be grabbing those leeroys this next promo come round, maybe lol might grab a triangle from bodhi, hard to decide! i want to try to get a good triangle representation. any other suggestions in finding one? leeroy seems to be the best candidate there. new packs have 12 seeds too?


----------



## ogbudder420 (Sep 25, 2013)

When is the Starkiller and 501 og gonna be released? R they being tested? I got a docs og pheno that stretched gnarly.... And another has your typical og stretch. It's gotta be wired deep into the rd#1 used


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2013)

Star Killer was tested a long time ago. Its been released for a while now. I was one of the Testers and my picture is the main one on the website *BIG CHEESY SMILE* 
@ Green i would say Leeroy or Love Triangle(Ive heard many good reports of LT and Bohdi in general) I have smoked Leeroy several times and loved the high and the taste. Exceptional bud but the same can be said of Bohdis gear


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 25, 2013)

I did some lollipopping on this Midas yesterday and was thrilled with the citrusy smell she had. She's 29 days in this picture so chop time should be about 6-7 weeks from now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> lol RIGHT @Greenghost. Mine are stretching like crazy just barely getting past seedling stage. The Leeroys all stayed small besides 1 I am picky about my stretch on plants but the Star Killer stretched and turned out to be one of the dankest strains ive grown *DAMN YOU COLORADO PLANT LIMIT*.......



I hear ya. I've got so many friggin packs of seeds right now, with more on the way ..... I could triple my plant count and still be years sorting through all of these!

Plant counts also force you to toss nice phenos to make room for something new that you come across and like. I've never been good at breaking up with girls


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 25, 2013)

Turns out the 501st OGs looked blue through my glasses with didynium lenses at around harvest time, they are now starting to cure and look purple without the lens. Awesome genetics at work, just wish I had captured it with a camera.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2013)

Scott's OG four hit report - from last night:

Same immediate effect just like the one hit. The subsequent hits were smooth and they did not cause any coughing. I felt my pain melt away again and my overall demeanor improved. We went out to eat (I didn't drive) and I was able to maintain and sing and tell jokes. We all had a great time.

It is an easy smoke that, while heavy, is not overwhelming. I slept very well last night and woke this morning with no ill effects.

It is a wonderful, easy-to-grow, medicine for pain and mood.


A+


Thanks again Mr and Mrs RD!


P.S. My daughter says the jarred buds smell like IPA.


----------



## 707transplant (Sep 26, 2013)

more hermies, not just FLO-OG. 

In all fairness I tried to delete my older post but it will not allow me so im posting this.....

mutiple plants have begun to hermie, must have been heat stress when me and my family were out of town. Also I have had some power issue's with all the flooding in colorado as i sure you can understand. sorry for any misunderstandings...


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pic doesnt really do justice (iPad) but here's a pic of some jawa from rd. This pheno is fruity windex kindaish.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Scott's OMG #10 bud macros - can't wait to run a full-sized tree of this strain 




















Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 29, 2013)

Random question, why is there no Nevil's Wreck crossed with Rare Dankness #1 or 2? Got the Jawa on the Indica side.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2013)

can we get a breakdown of the lineages of rd 1 and 2? i wanna journal it real quick


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 29, 2013)

Heres My Lee Roy and GTH1. The ones i transplanted early into bigger pots did not stretch as bad as the ones in party cups. The stretchy ones have been topped and will be trained with extreme prejudice lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are some pics of the Scots OMG #2 that I planted in the shady part of the garden:











Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you find that there is a big drop off in the shade? I've heard from some old timers you can grow plenty big trees in the forest with cover from the choppers over head. Always wanted to see just how much less you would get


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

It is a different pheno than what I grew in the sun. It is slower but the yield looks to be more not less. It may just be the soil also...


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ya you'd have to run clones to test. Still good dense buds tho?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

All of the Scott's phenos have been dense and frosty! Trimming is a pleasure (six fan leaves) and the dried bud is like rock candy. Best part is the smoke - smoothe, immediate, strong and enjoyable.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Scott's OG #2 from today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2013)

got my ghost train drying, pics in a few days...


----------



## magdiddy (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey everyone Im sure this has been asked but I'm not very good at navigating these message boards. Is there any way to get some RD seeds in Colorado? I'm in Colorado Springs and the only place I have seen them sold is on the euro seed sites. Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2013)

You can use Google to find the answer


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You can use Google to find the answer


But then he'd have to do all the work himself!


----------



## Sativasfied (Oct 8, 2013)

magdiddy said:


> Hey everyone Im sure this has been asked but I'm not very good at navigating these message boards. Is there any way to get some RD seeds in Colorado? I'm in Colorado Springs and the only place I have seen them sold is on the euro seed sites. Thanks



Rare Dankness


----------



## ogbudder420 (Oct 8, 2013)

What's the hap's on the 501st og and Starkiller? I thought they we're suppose to drop?? Did they ever get tested? Rare dankness rules!! lol


----------



## ogbudder420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Btw docs og is slayin my tent right now lol.. A lot if frost only 2 weeks in flower


----------



## billybob123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did they enter the strain? I agree, but I don't remember if it was in the running for the cup. Plus seed companies are not known for their own strains but ones from all kinds of breeders. I guess my point is if they can grow a superior bud from others genetics why not let them enter the contest? Is it not about growing the best medicine? And if so why not see what they have to offer.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Scott's OMG #2 getting some post rain sun:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 13, 2013)

ogbudder420 said:


> What's the hap's on the 501st og and Starkiller? I thought they we're suppose to drop?? Did they ever get tested? Rare dankness rules!! lol


That's what Ive been wondering too, been keeping an eye out but haven't seen either one drop anywhere. I sent mrs rd a pm about it and never heard back either...

I'll put up some pics of my night terror and gth later, they are about to go into flower and have gotten way bigger than I meant to since my current grow took an extra 2 weeks longer than I was planning. They are almost 20", I need them to stay under 40", you guys think I can keep them under that if I continue to train hard the 1st few weeks of flower or should I top again before flipping them to 12/12? They were topped at the 2nd node for 4 main colas


----------



## TheSmokeMan420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Im excited for the pics, I just started a night terror a few weeks ago, its about the same size as yours. It's a bummer yours has to stay so small, hopefully you can keep it short, I know that you can do a lot of work with tying down on 4 main colas.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 15, 2013)

Here are 501st OG cured nug shots. My sativa-like pheno is the perfect daytime smoke. Will post more cured bud pics of different phenos another time. Submitting a sample for testing tomorrow.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/image_zpsbb317e48.jpeg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501st_zpse8fcba49.png


----------



## siouxme (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry if this was covered already, but Mrs. Dankness or Moonshine/Scott, What is the difference between 4 Corners and Rectangle? And is it Afghani x TK or is it Afghani x (TK x Chem) because some sites say Afghani x X90 and go on to explain X90 = Chem x TK?

Also which chem is used in rare dankness #1? Is it the #4, D or 91 Chem?

Thank you!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 16, 2013)

siouxme said:


> Sorry if this was covered already, but Mrs. Dankness or Moonshine/Scott, What is the difference between 4 Corners and Rectangle? And is it Afghani x TK or is it Afghani x (TK x Chem) because some sites say Afghani x X90 and go on to explain X90 = Chem x TK?
> 
> Also which chem is used in rare dankness #1? Is it the #4, D or 91 Chem?
> 
> Thank you!


Anyone saying that 4 Corners includes 90x genetics is wrong. 90x genetics includes The White and I believe Chem #4. 4 Corners is just straight up TK X Afghan #1 IBL.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Scott's OMG #2 in the shade:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Anyone saying that 4 Corners includes 90x genetics is wrong. 90x genetics includes The White and I believe Chem #4. 4 Corners is just straight up TK X Afghan #1 IBL.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=249812&page=1

Well, thanks for the info but actually things went from "undisclosed OG" to 90K to TK, then when asked about the confusion, it was explained 90k is separate from TK (by Moonshine) that it is somewhere between TK and Chem. But around the same time it was said by Mrs. Dankness elsewhere that undisclosed OG is TK/90K. Because of that confusion, Moonshine was asked about it on ICMAG to which he replied: 

Its a good legit OG, like all the other OG's I use. Thats what really matters at the end of the day.

Then the website updated showing TK as the lineage for Rectangle and 4 corners (and the undisclosed in GTH 2). 

Originally it was explained undisclosed is a 90k from Nestor in Natural Alt., as distinct from TK. I believe this is the source of everything "undisclosed OG"/TK, though they will come out and deny it. Reason I say that is TK clone only is off from Scott OG (75% TK according to the latest claims). Yet Scott is possibly better, depending on who tokes it, so no shame, and no need to claim. In my book a seedbearer gets 1-2 free passes with bogus stories before they fall in the never-again bank category. They should know from being buyers in the past that most growers don't appreciate bogus hippy giving them seed stories, and stories of being the original breeder of white widow (lie for all except one), or MTF, or some secret recipe strain from some middle-of-no-where place from some tribal elder. Truth is there is a lot of masking and reverse breeding going on, and disrespect for fellow breeders, competitor or otherwise. Which is fine if the breeder engages in that game and deserves it.

In any case, this is strike one for RD. Scott OG is dank nonetheless, but they and all other seed co's should know there is a very very high premium on traceability and truth.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OMG #2 in the shade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful OD garden. How do you keep the caterpillars away?

Also what seed is that in your signature? Would love to see macros of various crosses. Love the different patterns on well grown seed!


----------



## siouxme (Oct 17, 2013)

Another alternative, or perhaps the truth:
Mrs. Dankness

TRIANGLE KUSH...
about a year ago there was some BS with the Triangle getting out to some people in Co that were not supposed to get it.. The original guy went Ape shit.. so the Middle guy got into trouble for giving it out. Beacuse 1 guy he gave it to wanted to seem Cool and spread it around. So the middle guy came to moonshine and asked to please change the name in the discription in the crosses until he could "fix" things with his friend. So we put the name 90k in it's place/ to help calm people down... (EYE-ROLL) It did not seem to help.
After that people started geting really nuts with stuff.. Now I just say F*** it..
If you don't want people to have your stuff.. STOP trading it.. WHEN YOU TRADE SOMETHING.. IT IS NO LONGER YOURS>..

But truth be told, it the original Triangle Kush..

The whole thing was silly to me.. people should just share shit... if you put your prized genetics out there, they will get used and passed out. If you want to keep it "elite" then keep it to your self.

Hope that clears things up and yes i'm causing a shit storm.
But it was a pain in the ASS,.. i had to go about changing all kinds of stupid stuff.
Like the Rectangle,,,, to 4 Corners... SAME thing, same parents..



IOW, they had their reasons, so perhaps that means strike 1/2. But quite honestly, the TK is slightly different from all the phenos found in Scott OG. Not that TK is superior, in fact it may be inferior. But my TK cut which came by the way of Florida was called Florida OG, and was told to me as being the same as triangle, and in some circles white (separate from The White). That it is not to be distributed, ever. But 75-85% TK Scott OG is off, not just for the Ghost and Chem in there, and the line breeding and recessives adding up, and different selections, but off enough that I suspect other work went in, or the original stock was not pure triangle. Perhaps a half breed F2'd and TK phenos selected to recreate TK maybe.


Or the lineage of the TK held by me has some work done into it. I can tell you though it didn't come from a cheap or unreliable source but from an unnamed club owner with no reason to lie, and with documented lineage tracing back accurately to the originator.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2013)

I use a strong dosage of BT on my whole yard when I first start to see signs of caterpillar damage. It worked great this year. Luck more than skill.

All of this lineage info is interesting but it still comes down this: how much do I like to smoke it, and how easy is it to grow.

So far the Scott's OG has been the fastest growing, most OG looking, most OG smelling, easiest trimming, best tasting medicine I have had the pleasure to work with.

I still have not tried the Tahoe cut so I do not have a good comparison. The TGA Jesus OG is definitely a frosty cherry smelling strain that I am still testing. My first taste wasn't as good as the Scott's but I wasn't in as much pain at the time either. I need to revisit this TGA offering and make a true evaluation with some of my fellow farmers and get their very biased opinions 

In the mean time, the Scott's #2 in the shade, and in the ground, is still swelling and still getting frostier. Not a bit of fade in the leaves, and the trichs are still clear. It is a very interesting outcome. Maybe it will be a special plant like shade wrapper from Connecticut 

As for whether a clone is the same as the original - I had a large plant that had different taste and smell on different colas. This makes me wonder whether the genes are expressed equally over the entire plant. If not, then clones taken from different parts of the plant may exhibit different traits.

When it comes down to it if a farmer loves his crop it shows and the love will be passed on to the fruit. Mr and Mrs RD really love what they are doing and it shows.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## tyler77189 (Oct 18, 2013)

Does the Night Terror OG naturally get this blue?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2013)

GTH Pheno 1 Confermed female. I am still waiting on the other 1 to show sex. Today #1 was transplanted from a 1 Gallon to a 3. I also have 3 Leeroys vegging along they need to be transplanted as well but my veg tent is at full capacity. These pics are from a few days ago but she should be hitting the flowering room as soon as something comes down


----------



## siouxme (Oct 18, 2013)

How about Moz or Mulanje x Scott OMG?

Would make a good hybrid no? Do you have zoomed out overall plant structure pics of the various Jesus OG's? Surprised you didn't have any JTR lemon phenos or HAOG fuelly phenos.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 18, 2013)

"All of this lineage info is interesting but it still comes down this: how much do I like to smoke it, and how easy is it to grow."

I slightly disagree here. For the most part, yes. But when a company engages in unethical things, there must be some limit where we say, this company no longer deserves people's hardearned money. I know many will disagree, but for one, I cannot support Cali Connection because the main frontman proprietor for that company has snitched out friends in the cannabis community.


----------



## siouxme (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrs. Dankness/Moonshine:

Are there differences between the same-named strains in Colorado vs. Michigan vs. Valencia? Or is there expected uniformity? Would be good to know the results of others are comparable to what might be possible due to shared gene pool. If this can't be answered due to legal concerns, no worries.

One clarifying question since you have been upfront with us in the end. When RD#2 and RD#3 were explained as RD#1 backcrossed to the original parents, does that refer to Ghost OG and Chem for #2 and #3?

Thank you, and congratulations for being the company with some of the hottest, most potent, lovely plants of 2013 and beyond.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2013)

I got to meet Mrs RD at the LA cup. Unfortunately the LA cup was such a planning FUBAR that Mrs RD was exhausted. I got to talk to her for a few minutes before the crowd came in and it was very enjoyable. I had to get money from my wife and when I returned to buy Scott's OG seeds MI RD helped me with my purchase because Mrs RD was helping a customer buy 20 packs of seeds.

These are real people trying to run a cannabis business in a less than helpful environment. I am thankful for real people that are in this for the love of what they are doing and not just for the stardom 



In the mean time, I am trying to decide which male I should use with the Mulanje, Malawi, AOS, and Marion Berry. AOS, Jilly Bean, MozPoz, Scotts, Jesus, PakiPunch...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 18, 2013)

View attachment 2863314newfavorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sativasfied (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;XchwE9zVdnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XchwE9zVdnw[/video]


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 19, 2013)

siouxme said:


> "All of this lineage info is interesting but it still comes down this: how much do I like to smoke it, and how easy is it to grow."
> 
> I slightly disagree here. For the most part, yes. But when a company engages in unethical things, there must be some limit where we say, this company no longer deserves people's hardearned money. I know many will disagree, but for one, I cannot support Cali Connection because the main frontman proprietor for that company has snitched out friends in the cannabis community.


This is the only issue that I've heard of with RD and in all of my experiences with them they've been nice helpful people. If that wasn't the case I'd probably be a lot more bothered by it. But it is and that's not the case with a lot of the bigger names in the seed business.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 19, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2863314newfavorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fire!!!!!!!!!!


Why is it your current favorite? How are the effects? I'm looking something uber potent to relieve body pain and GI issues/appetite stimulation. Giggly euphoria is definitely a major plus also. I was looking at Lee Roy, Scott's, and 501st but open to suggestions for sure. Just curious as to what is so special about the Flo-OG.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 21, 2013)

My hydro grow of 501st OG test results are in:
http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/124803

I have 3 phenos I am definitely keeping out of the seven. Each has a slightly different smell and the highs are too similar to clearly tell apart. Going to take time for that. Nice clear headed active enjoyable high.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice test results!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> View attachment 2863314newfavorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fire!!!!!!!!!!


I am glad I chose Flo G to do my first round of chucking with. GSC x FloG which i call FLO Scout Cookies I have high hopes for. Now that my room is free of the borg I may pop some more Flo G's that shit looks DANK


----------



## siouxme (Oct 22, 2013)

What's flo-G?


----------



## siouxme (Oct 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> This is the only issue that I've heard of with RD and in all of my experiences with them they've been nice helpful people. If that wasn't the case I'd probably be a lot more bothered by it. But it is and that's not the case with a lot of the bigger names in the seed business.


No, so far they seem like good people. After reading through the threads it seems clear there as some trade that made it such that there were expected strings attached. That's silly that people think they can control what happens to a plant after a sale or a trade. Mrs. Dankness seems like someone who can't stand but to be straight forward, so yes, so far, worthy of business.

The referenced bad company that went deeper and deeper into lies was cali con. TH too making up lies to slam rivals (DNA). It's a dirty business. People shouldn't just be worried abotu getting good genetics. People want well maintained pedigree and only want to support businesses of good people and solid integrity.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry ive been slacking on the updates, heres some recent pics for you guys. The 50/50 rule held true for me, planted 2 each of the Night Terror and GTH #1 and got 1 male 1 female of both. The males look real good and Im thinking about trying to collect some pollen but not sure if its a great idea since I would just have to put them in another room.

Beginning of flower:


Night Terror Male:

Night Terror Female:


GTH Female:


About a week and a half into flower: GTH on the left


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Keepin males aint that hard. A box with a cfl or t5 and put it where theres no air flow. I make it so i can put a bag over the whole box so i can move it if need be...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Keepin males aint that hard. A box with a cfl or t5 and put it where theres no air flow. I make it so i can put a bag over the whole box so i can move it if need be...


Ya well I read you can just put them next to a window with not much light and they will still shed...but I would have them in my bathroom so even though there's no airflow I'm worried I might track some into my flower room on my clothes or something. Although i suppose even if that did happen it wouldn't necessarily pollinate everything, maybe a handful of seeds?
I really like the structure of the night terror male, nice and bushy. Not to mention he reeks already!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2013)

mmmm put him in the basement with a 20w cfl...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2013)

Worst case you end up with a few more seeds than you planned on.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 24, 2013)

siouxme said:


> Mrs. Dankness/Moonshine:
> 
> Are there differences between the same-named strains in Colorado vs. Michigan vs. Valencia? Or is there expected uniformity? Would be good to know the results of others are comparable to what might be possible due to shared gene pool. If this can't be answered due to legal concerns, no worries.
> 
> ...


good questions


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 24, 2013)

So I threw the males in the bathroom by the window....smells great in there now 

I think I may just keep a plant in there from now on instead of wasting money on air fresheners!

BTW ive got a few nugs of about 15 different RD strains Ive been holding on to so if anyone wants to see the finished flowers on something particular let me know and ill see if ive got it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone run pineapple hashplant?? I can't find anyone that has. Ive been looking around to see if she gots what I like.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 27, 2013)

siouxme said:


> No, so far they seem like good people. After reading through the threads it seems clear there as some trade that made it such that there were expected strings attached. That's silly that people think they can control what happens to a plant after a sale or a trade. Mrs. Dankness seems like someone who can't stand but to be straight forward, so yes, so far, worthy of business.
> 
> The referenced bad company that went deeper and deeper into lies was cali con. TH too making up lies to slam rivals (DNA). It's a dirty business. People shouldn't just be worried abotu getting good genetics. People want well maintained pedigree and only want to support businesses of good people and solid integrity.


just read your accusations, while you are close you are incorrect in a LOT of aspects.

Scott got a lot of his cuts in bulk from Fletcher, AKA thadocta (archive seed bank) UNDER THE PROMISE THAT IF HE WERE TO BREED WITH THEM HE ASK THADOCTA FIRST TO GO DOWN THE LINE AND GET THE APPROVAL. so once scott got the cuts, he bred with ALL OF THEM FROM THE START. and offered thadocta a buncha his cuts in return, which he didnt want a single one of. regretfully, he took a few (he said that sucked) but moonshines attitude with those genetics messed up a lot of doctas real life friends and connects. which, i do agree in this thread if you give it out its not yours, but there was an arrangement that scott pissed on and didnt give a rats ass about.


so RD gains popularity and joins with RiverRock, another piece of crap dispensary selling outdoor larf nuglets for 15 a gram to people that dont know better. (Tokin og of theirs is a STOLEN heri/sfv OG cut from pink house given to paul as his "shiskaberry", but once they discovered it was a killer og THEY RENAMED IT TOKIN OG AFTER HIM, and are breeding with it, messing up the gene pool even more)

moonshine agreed to stop using faceoff after the docta told him. they made an arrangement for compensation from scott to the docta, which scott backed out on (heard he gave thadocta a couple packs of beans and a shirt, LOLOLOLOL) that is some respect right there HAHA. 

FURTHERMORE!!!! regarding the MALE used in all RD genetics, its not a TRIANGLE KUSH but a CALI CONNECT TAHOE OG MALE, given to him from one of his buddies. the friend made him promise not to say shit about where the "pollen" came from, so hence he said it was a "worked chem male" or whatever. which is a fucking joke. 


coming from real world knowledge in the biz, just saw this shit bored this morning and had to let you know what really is going on. 


furthermore, riverrock is one of the worst dispos to go to, they grow in an outdoor greenhouse, in COMMERCE CITY, smog shitcentral denver, avg. greenhouse price is about 30$ sq/ft, THEY WERE SHOOTING FOR 10$. painters plastic roofing, cut corners, but hey! doesnt really matter because so many idiots think they have good weed.

want proper nugs??? go to CAM, Pink house (PEARL LOCATION) or the clinic. you get what you pay for at least at those spots.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 27, 2013)

All these haters... I love some Rare Dankness!

My FAVORITE - Doc's OG
View attachment 2873122

4 Corners
View attachment 2873123

Coming Soon - Lee Roy and Longs Peak Blue. So keep hating on RD - i'll keep growing and smoking the best genetics on the planet!


----------



## kgp (Oct 27, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> just read your accusations, while you are close you are incorrect in a LOT of aspects.
> 
> Scott got a lot of his cuts in bulk from Fletcher, AKA thadocta (archive seed bank) UNDER THE PROMISE THAT IF HE WERE TO BREED WITH THEM HE ASK THADOCTA FIRST TO GO DOWN THE LINE AND GET THE APPROVAL. so once scott got the cuts, he bred with ALL OF THEM FROM THE START. and offered thadocta a buncha his cuts in return, which he didnt want a single one of. regretfully, he took a few (he said that sucked) but moonshines attitude with those genetics messed up a lot of doctas real life friends and connects. which, i do agree in this thread if you give it out its not yours, but there was an arrangement that scott pissed on and didnt give a rats ass about.
> 
> ...


I try not to get caught up in the gossip but I too have heard this story straight from thadocta himself. Too bad Doc cant keep up with the demand. His seeds are fire but the demand is much higher than the supply, but RD solved that. Mad beans using thadoctas cuts have been produced. 

Ive ran through 3 packs of docs og (RD), with the last 3 plants flowering right now. So far nothing special... But one is the odd ball out on this run, much more sativa compared to the others and looks totally different than the others, I am hoping that its killer because so far I have been disappointed.. Ive got a cut of face-off og that I have been told is legit and the original. I cant compare the two, the cut I have is much better than what I have got from the RD beans. 

I still have a couple packs or Lee Roy, and Scotts OG to grow out. I am not a hater by any means, I try to be fair and report back with real life results.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 27, 2013)

kgp said:


> I try not to get caught up in the gossip but I too have heard this story straight from thadocta himself. Too bad Doc cant keep up with the demand. His seeds are fire but the demand is much higher than the supply, but RD solved that. Mad beans using thadoctas cuts have been produced.
> 
> Ive ran through 3 packs of docs og (RD), with the last 3 plants flowering right now. So far nothing special... But one is the odd ball out on this run, much more sativa compared to the others and looks totally different than the others, I am hoping that its killer because so far I have been disappointed.. Ive got a cut of face-off og that I have been told is legit and the original. I cant compare the two, the cut I have is much better than what I have got from the RD beans.
> 
> I still have a couple packs or Lee Roy, and Scotts OG to grow out. I am not a hater by any means, I try to be fair and report back with real life results.


yep. thadoc is a straight dude. i agree with the genetic thing, but they watered everything down with that RD male. it puts out buju. ive grown quite a few of their packs of work. nothing special. 
have 2 little vials of all his current faceoff bx x's hes offering.... its a stud of a male OG right there, no BS needed. lol.
i do however have the original f cut, here is a pic if you havent flowered her yet. she is decent, ghost sfv and brain are still best... (coming from my stable of diablo, legend, traingle, loompas headband, ghost, sfv, fcut, faceoff and true)


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 27, 2013)

whoops thought you said f cut, LOL, 

here is face off


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Docta story is real He Gave up all them cuts being a cool dude and a friend!!!


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 27, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> The Docta story is real He Gave up all them cuts being a cool dude and a friend!!!


no it is not, i have texts, emails, chats with him personally explaining everything.

furthermore, didnt pam BUM you like 5 packs of beans and you just disappeared on the test grows??? yeah that was you.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 27, 2013)

shit, i've been hearing quite a few people (from multiple boards) haven't been finding anything worth keeping from rd's stock; it's kind of killing that little glimmer of hope that i have for them and the gear i've purchased.

i've got a nice selection of females that are about to go in (13 total), will post final results when the time comes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well i hope theres goodness there cause i hate to have bird food in the vault!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2013)

I found a couple special ladies with rd gear I'm hoping the streak continues since I got 2 more packs brewing up. I do want to grab a pack with the faceoff Bx dad and see how that goes.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 28, 2013)

you all wait until you see the offspring from the faceoff bx2 male. holy shit 

have some of those x ghost going in now. 

THATS A MALE. 

and see, i dont feel bad saying that here. RD has forums elsewhere, and when ive posted the TRUTH they fuckin delete it within minutes. SORRY IT GETS TO BE HEARD HERE GUYS!!!

people need to know. stop breeding with shit, stop taking advantage of the colorado medical system, but most importantly you shouldnt have fucked with real life friends in this real life business. what would he be breeding if thadoc never hooked him up??? he'd have begged someone else for cuts, or we'd be at a moonshine haze IBL (fuckin shoot me, LOL)


but i wouldnt be pissed cause its sellable, not smokeable, hahahaha. im a snob though.

ive grown plenty of their strains. i wouldnt be pissed its high b grade but ive seen a shit ton worse going around right now, like all those cookie crosses and shit. cookies was a fluke if anyone thinks they can bottleneck those traits into bean form consistently with a poly hybrid cross, well those fuckers spending their money deserve junk cause they dont even understand what they are getting into. haha.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 28, 2013)

Just another Doc's shot - because I love it.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the Scott's smoke. Instantly high and no feeling of falling off the side of the earth.

Here is the Scott's #2 in the shade:








Smells like skunk and coffee. This little girl stinks up my whole back yard!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 28, 2013)

*Manwich* said:


> Looks ain't everything, partner. My docs looked bomb. Had tons of frost early, and ended up with some chunky beautiful buds. The smoke is what matters.


I assure you she's got the total package. The test run plants were obscene. I plan to take a bit and get it tested and i'll post the results. I'm sorry you didn't have luck with the packs you got from RD.I guess I have been extremely lucky so far.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 28, 2013)

she gave me 10 seeds 5 and 5 got a bunch of males 2 fems that suxed i aint gona post up shots of sumthen not worthy of posting and as far as disappearing i have a life beyond these Forms to attend to!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2013)

Its okay no need to spew more lies rd wasn't theonly beans you didn't report back on after askiong for tester beans


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Heres My Lee Roy and GTH1. The ones i transplanted early into bigger pots did not stretch as bad as the ones in party cups. The stretchy ones have been topped and will be trained with extreme prejudice lol
> View attachment 2840302View attachment 2840303View attachment 2840304


Healthy! Great feed regiment!


----------



## Clankie (Oct 29, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> ...
> furthermore, riverrock is one of the worst dispos to go to, they grow in an outdoor greenhouse, in COMMERCE CITY, smog shitcentral denver, avg. greenhouse price is about 30$ sq/ft, THEY WERE SHOOTING FOR 10$. painters plastic roofing, cut corners, but hey! doesnt really matter because so many idiots think they have good weed.


Yeah, that was always a little concerning about RD was that they were willing to work with riverrock, who really are a piece of shit dispensary selling TERRIBLE unflushed outdoor herb as medicine. (the only herb I have bought there in three years has been RD herb to check out their strains, and it has always been early harvested, unflushed, anemic and sad looking greenhouse buds) Riverrock is of course one of the main dispensaries behind Colorado's ridiculously business-unfriendly MMJ enforcement laws, which were designed more to keep small businesses from starting up, and to protect the market share of the people involved in the formation of the laws, than to protect anyone from anything. Clearly, we needed to ban collectives and co-ops for the public good..... Makes me wonder if RD jumped on that bandwagon because of how that crew uses the MMED laws to stifle their competition. 

Also, when I tried to ask them at the cup (which, seriously, did somebody die on 4/20 this year? RD's booth at the HTCC in Denver this year was as much fun as a funeral) about why they would breed a Neville's Wreck male to the Fort Collins Cough cut, as the Cough cut is a 12+ week jungle sativa motherfucker, whoever was at the booth told me that they had the "other" fort collins cough cut, that was shorter flowering. News to me, and other people in FoCo who have been growing the real 'cough' cut exclusively for well over a decade. So with all of this, to hear about the unfortunate shit with Doc's strains was not really surprising at all.

Rare Dankness may have quality beans, although from what I have grown (Sour D x OG, the Ox) I have not been particularly impressed, and their prices, their attitude, and their close affiliation with one of the worst dispensaries in town is plenty to keep me from growing their gear.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 29, 2013)

yep. haha. "we grow organic" hahaha THEY USE PRO MIX AND BULLSHIT. that raredankness room of nugs they sold super expensive?? yeah, it was all shit.

funny how dudes IN the industry that see this shit grown all day still hit me up for my nugs. 



haha, wanna get your panties really in a twist????? check this out.


FROM VERY GOOD FRIENDS (i drink w them on the regular) there is a good dude out here breeding, you may know him, TIERRA ROJO. 

so he has a seed co, and was giving some packs out to some dispos in california. 

well the RD team is out in cali doing whatever they do, and see that tierra is selling his CO grown seeds in california.

SO, they get back to CO, and who do they call??? the MMED!!!! tierra was accosted and demanded that he take all seeds off shelves in california or face charges, and almost got all his badge and shit messed with in CO.

hows that for some team spirit???!?!?! reall community feel right there!


----------



## Clankie (Oct 29, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> yep. haha. "we grow organic" hahaha THEY USE PRO MIX AND BULLSHIT. that raredankness room of nugs they sold super expensive?? yeah, it was all shit.
> 
> funny how dudes IN the industry that see this shit grown all day still hit me up for my nugs.
> 
> ...


TR is the man, he had some of the best looking fire at the Cup this year. RD does seem to have jealousy issues sometimes, its nice that they can always call on Big Brother to help them out. I'm growing TRs Royal Haze right now and I got two incredibly pleasing phenotypes from the first six beans I've run; great structure, great frost, easy to grow. No wonder RD was all butt hurt about it.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 29, 2013)

So the RD male isn't what they say?

RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...

That male would probably take at least a year to make with all that BXing, something doesn't add up?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

blissfest said:


> So the RD male isn't what they say?
> 
> RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...
> 
> That male would probably take at least a year to make with all that BXing, something doesn't add up?


no not at all. why do you think they're always hesitant about answering any questions about the rd males?

it's funny, because up until recently, they kept telling everyone that bs story of a TK bx until dude on the Farm blew shit up. come to find out, it's a male that came out of Rez Dog stock and not Swerve's. when asked why they would go all out and lie like that, they responded by saying "they were held in secrecy and moonshine wasn't allowed to tell anyone about it". 

damn, i wonder where all the rd nut clingers are at? where's the support? i guess when you present them with facts, there's no reason or excuse to keep cheerleading.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

You should start a seed company and then you can get the best genetics and give away the seeds for free!


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You should start a seed company and then you can get the best genetics and give away the seeds for free!


Lets keep on topic and not make this thread turn into something else because someone doesn't like something that was said. We all have our own opinions whether good or bad. If somone has a less than positive experience, its just as important as not. Lets not take the shit personal because you have some rd in your garden.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 29, 2013)

........ i might snitch too if i was competing against this....



ive never heard of New house thanks fellers.

RD feels more and more like Marlboro or camel or something lol. ive had some serious RD from some growers here in MI but idk what all they had to go through to get that. how many seeds and what not.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

RD is only a small part of my garden. It grew fast and is a great smoke. Best for my migraines so far.

I was just making the point that a seed company does not just appear out of thin air.


Scott's OG #2 outside in the morning sun:





She is almost ready


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

Rare Dankness I've been hearing nothing but great things about your gear. A lot of pictures I've seen look nothing short of spectacular. I would give my right nut for a pack of ghost train haze #1 and rugburn OG beans.


----------



## jj6077 (Oct 29, 2013)

I ran a pack of og ghost train haze, starkiller, blue ox, starkiller and 2 packs of scotts. The train haze was absolute crap, too leafy and the high was a slight race which died in a matter of minutes. I found an awesome keeper out of the scotts, but let it go recently because i really started to hate that foot smell it had along with its lemony-ish scent. The blue ox was also shit, my buddies kept calling them "hemp plants". Leeroy was a little better besides the premature seeds; The OG looks and tear drop shaped calyxes really got me going, but the stuff literally has no smell; ran a slightly sweet smelling pheno for an extra run but let it go....

Starkiller on the other had offered me stanky ass males and females that yield and give that skywalker mind stretch. found a skywalker dom pheno and another one that smells like fruity pebbles.

Currently Im running Louie 13 og, skywalker og (Clone only), skywalker og RD (pheno #3 and #2), purple urkle, and madman og. I replaced the forum GSC cut with the skywalker og phenos because I honestly found the potency and yield to be better, but also because the skywalker has a much lower veg time req to flower.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Rare Dankness I've been hearing nothing but great things about your gear. A lot of pictures I've seen look nothing short of spectacular. I would give my right nut for a pack of ghost train haze #1 and rugburn OG beans.


hahaha, here's one. ^^^^^^^^^^^^

one thing i've always noticed about such fans is the common phrase "I've heard or been hearing" and rarely seen them say i've grown and tried. don't get me wrong, there are a few that have grown and tried that actually like the results, but there are just as many that have grown and tried that was dissatisfied as well. actually, i've been seeing more dissatisfied growers than satisfied as of lately. and that's even with the pretty ol pics that they post.

fact, just because something looks nice on a screen doesn't always determine the actually quality of a plant/strain. if that was the case, Barney's, Dutch Passion, GreenHouse etc. wouldn't be having some of the issues that they're having now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well i guess at some point the truth will come out, i had high hopes for RD
and currently have about 5 strains....guess il get to them someday lol


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 29, 2013)

Rare Dankness - 4 Corners


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

Where are the pictures of these bad results?


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 29, 2013)

*Manwich* said:


> That's cool, but have you even smoked any yet? If so, what's the smell and taste like? What would you compare it to? Did you get any other phenos or did you only get one female? What were the other phenos like? I like my ogs skunky and fuelly, how ogs are supposed to be. None of my docs phenos were (out of 6 females). I've seen other grows of Docs and the results were the same. And the thing I didn't like about scotts (out of 4 females) is that it's too earthy. Not fuelly or skunky enough. Reminded me more of a landrace kush smell/taste. I know OG. I've been around for quite some time, and none of the scotts or docs had that special thing about them. That's awesome if you found a special one, but from my experience, those results aren't typical.



Are you serious? No - I haven't smoked any. I just like to troll around on forums and post pictures of bad genetics and tell people they're my favorite. I want patients like myself to have inferior genetics so that they don't get the relief they need and can come on forums like this that are supposed to help people and bash seed companies instead. I obviously have no idea how to cultivate this medication. There are males? WTF? What's a pheno? You say...

"I like my ogs skunky and fuelly, how ogs are supposed to be. None of my docs phenos were (out of 6 females). I've seen other grows of Docs and the results were the same. And the thing I didn't like about scotts (out of 4 females) is that it's too earthy. Not fuelly or skunky enough. Reminded me more of a landrace kush smell/taste. I know OG."

But wouldnt it make sense for strains called "Scott's OG" and "Doc's OG" to have a landrace kush smell/taste when they are infact Kush plants?
I would think if you wanted skunky/fuelly nugs you would want to go for something like a nice skunk or diesel strain.
But what do I know?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2013)

*501st og* gave me a nice winner in my book. her smell is so strong in the 12/12 room,and her nugs are even stronger. I just like the parent(skywalker).after a few runs of this smoke,and force og I still can not pick a real winner.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 29, 2013)

Ive got my 1st RD strains in the garden right now 2 weeks into flower and so far im pleased with their vigor, smell, structure. 

On the other hand I have smoked 20+ of their strains and have enjoyed pretty much everyone. So much so that I picked up over 10 packs of their gear the last few months. Only negative thing I have to say so far is that a lot of the seeds Ive gotten in the recent releases are not as dark as pretty much every other seed ive bought. Ill report back if I have germination problems with any of them. Out of the 4 RD ive popped though so far I have 100% germination and all the plants including the males have good traits.


----------



## mrueeda (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn that skywalker og is some real fire...i would like to see her in a lot more crosses...with some sour for example...


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Where are the pictures of these bad results?


I would show you one if I had one, unfortunately your not understanding what people are saying, or what I am saying anyway. I know how to grow good pot. My rare dankness looked good, because 1 it's marijuana and 2 I grew it lol. What it lacked was smell and taste and I might as well had potency too. I've grown ogs many times and docs og was maybe a mid grade. It lacked a whole lot and that was out of 3 packs. So long story short showing you a well grown plant that I thought didn't make the cut would look like nothing but a well grown plant. Imo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

What is your favorite OG? 
I wish I could get a hold of some Hindu Kush with the big black seeds. I would also like to find some good red haired bud.

The Malawi is still the strongest high I have grown. Smoke is very smooth and numbs the lips. The paranoia for the first 15 to 30 minutes can be overwhelming. The 4-hour buzz after that is straight '70s giggle, talk, invent, sing cannabi-liciousness. 

I have not smoked the PakiPunch or Jilly Bean yet. I look forward to trying them.

I wish we could all sit down and smoke our different strains with each other and share some cuts.

The only RD strain I am growing is Scott's and I like it. It fits all of my needs perfectly. I do hope to try some Tahoe and Larry OG cuts soon.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

kgp said:


> I would show you one if I had one, unfortunately your not understanding what people are saying, or what I am saying anyway. I know how to grow good pot. My rare dankness looked good, because 1 it's marijuana and 2 I grew it lol. What it lacked was smell and taste and I might as well had potency too. I've grown ogs many times and docs og was maybe a mid grade. It lacked a whole lot and that was out of 3 packs. So long story short showing you a well grown plant that I thought didn't make the cut would look like nothing but a well grown plant. Imo


hmm, you beat me to the point i was going to make (or already made) and emphasize on. 

as you alluded to, i think that's where people get confused at. people see a good-well grown plant and automatically equate it to how dank it is and it's so not the case.
i remember when dude did a grow report on a pack of doc's and scott's og and everyone went crazy how good his plants look. everyone just had to have them and bought them before dude could even give a smoke report. 
fast forward, another thread appears asking which is better than which and dudes (that haven't even grown either x out) jumps on another dude for making bogus claims of how rd og x's were better than the original og's and used dude report for verification. when all was said and done, word got back to dude and dude responded by saying that he ditch all his scott pheno's and was on his last run of his doc's pheno's (they just didn't live up to all the hype).

now i said all of that just to show you how pics doesn't mean shit or equates to dankness. all it does is promote sales (if you ask me).
if dude never came back and shared his experience, everyone would have thought doc's and scott's were actually better than the originals. also, if pics actually meant anything, i've seen a lot of x's that looks better than a lot of rd's gear, so does that mean they're better than rd's gear?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2013)

that's why all pics should be posted..good or bad....by now,pics tell me a lot no matter who grew the bud,good genetics will shine in the end(not speaking on rd) I know most people who grow test seeds for multi-seed company,are 80% ass kissing.*..*

even smoke reports can be blown up to sound real good,and in the end...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

Exactly! That is why I grew so many strains this year as little bonsai plants. I wanted to see which was the fastest easiest best working medicine plant for my migraines.

The Malawi is way too racy. 

Vortex made me way too forgetful. 

Mr Goo hash was great - I lost 20 pounds smoking it  Didn't clone it!!!

Scott's made the migraine almost disappear and elevated my mood. It was immediate and easy to tolerate. It also did not have any hangover. For me this strain checks all of the boxes.

I would like to find a good bedtime medicine next that also does not leave me feeling wrecked the next morning. 



Does this look dank?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2013)

genuity said:


> that's why all pics should be posted..good or bad....by now,pics tell me a lot no matter who grew the bud,good genetics will shine in the end(not speaking on rd) I know most people who grow test seeds for multi-seed company,are 80% ass kissing.*..*
> 
> even smoke reports can be blown up to sound real good,and in the end...


True but there is so much more than a pretty nug. Good genetics will shine in the end, yes exactly. And yes many people ass kiss the breeders ass he is trying to represent. 

Here is an example of what Im trying to say. I grew these in the summer heat so they are a little fluffy, but you will get the just. To the left is my bubba kush clone. Fucking insane flavor and smell. Deep coffee kush with an almost black licorice. Fucking lovely. On the right is a test run my buddy wanted me to do with his humboldt seed organization bubba kush. Both were grew in the same tent, same nutes, one was a little heavier feeder, same temps, so on.
Looking at them would be a toss up, smelling and smoking Im sure 99% of people who know what a good, strong bubba is will pick the one on the left. imo 

And @ Mohican. I cant see dank, I can only smell and taste it. But it looks nice!

Edited to add: Sorry to take this so far off topic.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

What is your favorite OG Kush?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 29, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hahaha, here's one. ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> one thing i've always noticed about such fans is the common phrase "I've heard or been hearing" and rarely seen them say i've grown and tried. don't get me wrong, there are a few that have grown and tried that actually like the results, but there are just as many that have grown and tried that was dissatisfied as well. actually, i've been seeing more dissatisfied growers than satisfied as of lately. and that's even with the pretty ol pics that they post.
> 
> fact, just because something looks nice on a screen doesn't always determine the actually quality of a plant/strain. if that was the case, Barney's, Dutch Passion, GreenHouse etc. wouldn't be having some of the issues that they're having now.


 Whats your experience been with growing RD gear?


----------



## kgp (Oct 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What is your favorite OG Kush?


I like yeti the best, second face off. I have my last 3 docs og, charity og, Scott's og, blessings og starting flowering now.

i know the are much hated on here but I had a Tahoe from Cali connection that I would rank up there with the elites. I wish I would have kept it.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Whats your experience been with growing RD gear?


i take this as you calling me out, but just in case you aren't, i will cordially expound my experience with rd's gear thus far.

tangerine trainwreck haze
3/5 on germ ratio. mind you, the last one took about 2 wks to finally pop. 
1/3 females
grows big in small containers, with little to no smell. still in veg, so can't speak on actual flowers or bloom phase period.

rugburn og
7/10. mostly mutants that grew out of it. 
4/7 females.
2 grew at a decent rate, but 2 lagged behind. 
no real loud or distinct smell to them as of yet, still in veg, and the future for them doesn't look all that bright. 

Doc's
10/10 germ ratio
4/10 females
smells are very strong of fuel lemon kerosine. all females, accept one, grew fast and big with long internode spacing (typical og growth). still in veg.

sour d og
10/10 germ ratio
5/10 females
3 of them grew strong, decent rate of growth (no where as much as i thought, due to the fact that it's a sour diesel and og x), with strong smells of sour and fuel undertones.

right now, i am gearing up to flip most this wk (mainly the ones with decent size on them). 

now, when i look at my rd plants, Cannaventure plants (i can't believe it turned out like this) and Pisces plants, rd's are the most inconsistent of the bunch. both companies has them beat in almost every facet of growing so far. i have plants from CannaV and Pisces that are in half gallon pots that are bigger than some of the rd plants in 1.5 gallon pots.

anything else you would like to know?


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 29, 2013)

haha do i have experience with RD??? 


is this??? this was a SMALL girl.

and with that said, the dude that said pictures dont mean shit is right, this stuff was garbage.



and those arent OG's you guys are speaking of, but OG hybrids or crosses. clone only ogs CUTS, like sfv, ghost, tahoe, true, all those, are the ones people need to be after, not some buju single crossed seed that someone can do in a tent and call themselves a company


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 29, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i take this as you calling me out, but just in case you aren't, i will cordially expound my experience with rd's gear thus far.
> 
> tangerine trainwreck haze
> 3/5 on germ ratio. mind you, the last one took about 2 wks to finally pop.
> ...


 Just asking..no drama. I didnt know if you had a bad experience running their strains before.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 29, 2013)

Who gives a fuck about how good or bad their gear is. 

They lied to us about the RD#1 male, 

The *male* is the only reason I bought their shit, I thought it was a badass BX of Elite OG's, but now we find out it isn't? WTF?

Glad I picked up a bunch of Archive gear, I will find true OG's in that.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

no prob, and i meant no disrespect to you either. 

i just notice that every time someone that speaks against this company (along with many others), people tend to take offense to it. it's like, if it isn't good, don't speak about it and if you do we will try to drown your experience out by calling you a hater/troll. as a matter of fact, there is a few lurking in this thread, just reading and wishing they can form up and reassemble to drown out all this talk that has taken place in the last few plages.

looking at this thread from the very beginning, a lot of things were actually called out way back then, which has come to materialize as of right now. i wonder what the fans got to say about the latest reports?


----------



## dgp (Oct 29, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Who gives a fuck about how good or bad their gear is.
> 
> They lied to us about the RD#1 male,
> 
> ...


Shit! I just pollinated 8 ladies with rug burn male hoping it had it's claimed lineage. What was found out? Sorry I did read the post but must have missed it.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 30, 2013)

I can only speak from my own experience with them, but I ran a couple packs each of the gth#1 and karma bitch and found keepers in each. I cut the gth1 loose after a few runs because of the long finish time but I still have the karma, its top shelf all the way - smell/looks/potency. There were definitely some mediocre plants from both strains too, but I havent ran seeds from anywhere that I liked all the plants out of a pack.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> just read your accusations, while you are close you are incorrect in a LOT of aspects.
> 
> Scott got a lot of his cuts in bulk from Fletcher, AKA thadocta (archive seed bank) UNDER THE PROMISE THAT IF HE WERE TO BREED WITH THEM HE ASK THADOCTA FIRST TO GO DOWN THE LINE AND GET THE APPROVAL. so once scott got the cuts, he bred with ALL OF THEM FROM THE START. and offered thadocta a buncha his cuts in return, which he didnt want a single one of. regretfully, he took a few (he said that sucked) but moonshines attitude with those genetics messed up a lot of doctas real life friends and connects. which, i do agree in this thread if you give it out its not yours, but there was an arrangement that scott pissed on and didnt give a rats ass about.
> 
> ...


lied about genetics..par for course


----------



## jj6077 (Oct 30, 2013)

Didnt want to ruffle any feathers... I loved the scotts for a bit, but I didnt get a pheno like the one Mohican is posting. It was a tk leaning pheno, but the lemon scent would die out pretty quickly and foot smell would be dominate after curing. Rock hard buds after cure compared to her sisters. They all looked so good, but the smoke really bummed me out. This was out of two packs.

I had an awesome experience with Starkiller, I would definitely run it as well as the other skywalker crosses. 

I ran the RD strains along with bodhi, picses, top dawg, sincity, and snowhigh. just my personal experience I had a much better experience with the others.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 30, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> I can only speak from my own experience with them, but I ran a couple packs each of the gth#1 and karma bitch and found keepers in each. I cut the gth1 loose after a few runs because of the long finish time but I still have the karma, its top shelf all the way - smell/looks/potency. There were definitely some mediocre plants from both strains too, but I havent ran seeds from anywhere that I liked all the plants out of a pack.


so if you can find a keeper in just a pack or two there are a few things that come to mind.

1. your standards are low
2. you dont know what a true keeper is
3. you're settling


ive grown clone only "keepers" that suck. a LOT of them. so just curious what people do expect when they say the word "keeper". ive popped about 500 seeds from multiple lines and generations, and have found 2 plants personally i would consider "elite". 

but smells looks potency, lets see this animal. pics of it didnt happen.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ........ i might snitch too if i was competing against this....
> 
> View attachment 2875295
> 
> ...


What's that a pic of?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 30, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> so if you can find a keeper in just a pack or two there are a few things that come to mind.
> 
> 1. your standards are low
> 2. you dont know what a true keeper is
> ...


I vend it at a lot of the clubs around the SF bay area, (Karma Bitch but they prefer to call it Karma Wreck) it's always sold as the top shelf and Ive never in a year and a half had a club say no.In one of the most competitive cannabis markets in the world I think that counts for something. Ill post up some pics in flower, links to fanpages that I had absolutely nothing to do with on instagram and reddit and a test results page from one of the local labs (24% total thc). 

You said that people should be chasing tahoe and sfv, theyre decent strains but rarely any clubs offer them as the top shelf anymore, so if thats what you think is the best it's odd that you would question my standards. 

And lastly, I didnt just run one pack and go "derp I guess Ill keep this one", I got 4 packs of RD gear and ran them, and that was during a year that I ran tons of other packs too from other companies. It's like a slot machine, and I had to grind it out and pull the lever repeatedly just like anyone else. Im not saying RD is better than other breeders, but they happen to be the ones I hit the jackpot with.

http://sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=121207K018

http://statigr.am/tag/karmawreck

http://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/1f7d5a/an_eighth_of_karma_wreck_i_just_picked_up_thank/


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 30, 2013)

A few more Doc's shots.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 30, 2013)

Did RD come clean and say what the RD#1,Rd#2 male actually is?

This really is fucked up if true, they purposely lied about their *MALE* plant to sell more gear?

If they would have said their MALE was found in Cali Connect, or Rezdog gear, they wouldn't have sold 10% of what they have done by lying.

If this shit is true, I think every fuckin seed bank out there should stop selling RD gear.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

what! you guys stole one of my ideas! i was just talking to artist dude about doing my trading cards! motherfuckas... all good. you guys are topps and ill bring upperdeck...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Did RD come clean and say what the RD#1,Rd#2 male actually is?
> 
> This really is fucked up if true, they purposely lied about their *MALE* plant to sell more gear?
> 
> ...


yes they did, about a few months ago if i am correct. 
i am really surprised their following hasn't put everyone on notice. there was a big thread over at the Farm 3-4 months ago that opened this can of worms. 
as you can see, the thread started out by saying the male was from swerve's tahoe og regs, but later confirmed by the mrs that it was actually pollen from one of Rez's chemdog x's.
here's a quote by the mrs.
"The reason I did not answer was I HAVE NOT been ON HERE.. You could have checked my last login date. The answer is NO, Swerves stuff wasn't used. The pollen came from a friend, just like some clones do. And if it was TCC gear used, he would have received credit, just like Rez received credit.
I know how this rumor started, it's sad. But funny, that they care so much."


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

wow blatent lies....my gth1 is lacking and will be curbed after next run if not better. dont judge by this plant, ipopped 1 seed   still have 7 and pack of rare darkness. too bad... this is why me n my boy are gonna made a company. INTEGRITY, RESPECT, LOYALTY! go BOSTONSTRONGbeanz...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

can i get some harlitonic?!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> so if you can find a keeper in just a pack or two there are a few things that come to mind.
> 
> 1. your standards are low
> 2. you dont know what a true keeper is
> ...



Check you out. You can tell whether someone has found a keeper based solely on how many seeds they've run? You should start a consulting business.

Maybe he's just a better gardener than you and can dial a plant in to it's full genetic potential.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2013)

blissfest said:


> If this shit is true, I think every fuckin seed bank out there should stop selling RD gear.


will never happen, all these cats care about is money and recognition, even bad rep is ok, like lying and raping genetics after promising not too...when its stinks from the ground up its normally shitty 

but redemption and reconciliation is always a rational choice away for those who choose to come clean


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Check you out. You can tell whether someone has found a keeper based solely on how many seeds they've run? You should start a consulting business.
> 
> Maybe he's just a better gardener than you and can dial a plant in to it's full genetic potential.




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.



*


----------



## max420thc (Oct 30, 2013)

I think ive popped a pile of beans that would be keepers in allot of peoples gardens.Ive popped allot of beans too though.
Here are some of them off of hand.Kushberry by DNA. The HOG by thseeds ,dinafem power kush,LSD by barneys farm.TGA. jillybean,jack the ripper,3d,and querkle.
All of them worthy of keeper status in most gardens. unfortunately i have very limited space and can only keep two.If the plant is not good enough to take their place then they go over the cliff.This is Sparta they have to earn their spot or die.
Where im at you can not go to the local shop and purchase a clone.Great genetics are not flying all over the place. you must pop your own seeds.
A grower that puts forth the effort will be rewarded.
In about every five beans ive popped of subcools gear there is a keeper.In all but one strain ive ran of his gear.I only got one female out of 4 beans and it was of plush berry..there are people who love it though and it is gorgeous to grow.I just popped 4 ace of spade beans and at least three of them are sexed as female at this time.This is typical of his strains to get 3/4 female.
One of them is a complete freak of nature but we shall see.
It can take a long time to get a plant dialed down to its almost fullest potential.
Ill normally run a plant through at least twice to see what it is before i throw it over a cliff unless it is completely without potential.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

i got permission from the breeders i wish to use in crosses in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 30, 2013)

Doc's OG - 9 days in and already showing off the frost. #TheFuture


----------



## kgp (Oct 30, 2013)

FoundationHolistic said:


> Doc's OG - 9 days in and already showing off the frost. #TheFuture
> 
> View attachment 2876878


Odd looking leaves, was it a reveg? No serrations?


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 30, 2013)

kgp said:


> Odd looking leaves, was it a reveg? No serrations?


I agree with the odd look. Only 3 out of 20 of the new Doc's clones have leaves like this. They are not reveg they were taken from the mother and rooted into our signature organic mix under a 400w MH on a 20/4 cycle. the serrations are there as you can see in the lower leaves in the above picture they are just not as prevelant until the leaves achive size (i'll put up a few more shots that show the edges better) a few branches on the other girls showed the same leaf look.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

with the odd looking leaves and early frost, one would assume that the mother they came from is autoflowering on you. from the pics in post 3903, that clone definitely looks like it's be revegged.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 30, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yes they did, about a few months ago if i am correct.
> i am really surprised their following hasn't put everyone on notice. there was a big thread over at the Farm 3-4 months ago that opened this can of worms.
> as you can see, the thread started out by saying the male was from swerve's tahoe og regs, but later confirmed by the mrs that it was actually pollen from one of Rez's chemdog x's.
> here's a quote by the mrs.
> ...


Fucking Crazy? 

And to think I had respect for Scott thinking he was an actual breeder, because he created that RD#1 male with Ghost OG and Triangle back crosses.

Holy shit, does he walk around with a paper bag on his head, how embarrassing, LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Oct 30, 2013)

Night Terror OG, a little over 2 weeks. She reeks of hazy blueberry deliciousness already




GTH #1 on the left, NT on the right. Notice the S shape of the GTH stem, Ive been training her as much as possible but she is a resilient one. Ive been able to keep her short enough for needs so far though, Im thinking she has about a week or so left of stretch. 
The NT has needed some good training as well, I ended up accidentally super cropping one branch the 1st couple days of flower. It was almost a clean break off so I gorilla taped it and she healed very well and kept the height perfect. Ill get some pics of her beastly healing spot, it literally busted through the gorilla tape and that shit is strong.


GTH





On a side note I just smoked some Venkman OG, which I've been told is either Rugburn OG x Docs OG or Ghost OG x RD#2 (hopefully Mrs RD can clarify on the genetics?) and it is some fire. Smells a lot like headband/sour d with a potent ass smoke


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 30, 2013)

beat me to it fresh. betcha momma stinks to high heaven in the veg room

isnt venkman the dude from ghostbusters? my guess the ghost cross?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> beat me to it fresh. betcha momma stinks to high heaven in the veg room
> 
> isnt venkman the dude from ghostbusters? my guess the ghost cross?


 I believe it is ghost og x docs og. Theres a vid on youtube somewhere with him talking about it.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 30, 2013)

ya wasnt his name Dr. Venkman? would make sense


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Fucking Crazy?
> 
> And to think I had respect for Scott thinking he was an actual breeder, because he created that RD#1 male with Ghost OG and Triangle back crosses.
> 
> Holy shit, does he walk around with a paper bag on his head, how embarrassing, LMFAO!!!!


yeah, man, i feel where you coming from. hopefully you bought most of your packs from promos and suggest popping as much as possible to find good representations of the moms, instead of the pops.


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought it was common knowledge that the male chem in the rd #1 was from pollen from a rez seed? And it's a small percentage of the rd #1. I think I saw it on one of the vids on YouTube were he says it's a possibility it was from one of rez males and he got a small dusting of pollen from a friend and used it. I really have no problem with it, I thought he was being up front with the lineage. The three el jefe females I have a looking real good and those are from the rd1 male. I'm not a nut hugger either since these are the only beans I've bought from rd. I do have two 5 pack freebies of the docs og and havent seen anything bad from that line either.

Ghost triangle and chem are all clone only so it's only natural one of those three had to have been a bx.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> with the odd looking leaves and early frost, one would assume that the mother they came from is autoflowering on you. from the pics in post 3903, that clone definitely looks like it's be revegged.


I had the same leaves on my t.sis good eye.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What is your favorite OG?
> I wish I could get a hold of some Hindu Kush with the big black seeds. I would also like to find some good red haired bud.
> 
> The Malawi is still the strongest high I have grown. Smoke is very smooth and numbs the lips. The paranoia for the first 15 to 30 minutes can be overwhelming. The 4-hour buzz after that is straight '70s giggle, talk, invent, sing cannabi-liciousness.
> ...


The Jilly i had tasted like pink grapefruit really nice..the high was wig splitting hit you right in the top of the head high.Its has romulan in it..and you can feel it in the top of the head hard core.Great high.Mind boggling .
The Jack the ripper haze is a soaring high that lasts for hours very mind expanding and racy.
Ive NEVER had a bad experience with any of TGA gear..NEVER.I wish i could say the same about some others.


----------



## nugsinajug (Oct 31, 2013)

^^^HA!

i have yet to try some subcool weed that was like designer pretty with zero high. ive tried maybe 20 of his varieties and i would be ashing the bowl after a single hit.

i was at his booth at the cup, totally giving my HONEST opinion about the garbage he is breeding with, LOL. turns out, i was saying it straight to him himself ( i didnt know he was that redneck looking dude, looked like a 10$hr worker hahahaha)

woops. still though. at least i said the truth.

everything of his smells like grapefruit. and it has no high. haha


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. The RD thread has been over-run by walkers. 
(Been watching The Walking Dead on netflix )

I've been running lots of RD, Bodhi, TCC, OG Raskal, Sin City, Karma, and DNA. 
Rare Dankness has ALL been fire. 
I logged on looking for info on the upcomiing Grape OX. Hoping it's OX times Grape Ape.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 31, 2013)

hate to be the bearer of bad news and all but the plant is not revegged. And the mothers aren't going auto. Here's a 4 Corners clone showing the same leaf building
let me guess.. It's revegged too? Or I have the only two autoflowering RD plants in existance that I know of? Or is it more likely that these RD plants are just so dank they cant help but start popping trichs 9 days in. Or is it that perhaps some people are just so dead set on finding something wrong with a breeders gear that they just continually bash it because they are subpar growers who get subpar results no matter what gear is in the room. except for that 1 or 2 strains they got so lucky to find that were just miraculously going to perform well reguardless of conditions. I grow seeds from many breeders - many of which I have images around this site. And I try to give people an honest view/perspective of the gear I run. I'm not an RD ass kisser- i'm a patient and grower who wants to give credit where it is due. And Rare Dankness deserves some credit here.

Namaste


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> ^^^HA!
> 
> i have yet to try some subcool weed that was like designer pretty with zero high. ive tried maybe 20 of his varieties and i would be ashing the bowl after a single hit.
> 
> ...


Your full of shiite ive grown allot of TGA strains and only had ONE that tasted like grapefruit.
AND NONE of them were lacking in resin or potency.


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Your full of shiite ive grown allot of TGA strains and only had ONE that tasted like grapefruit.
> AND NONE of them were lacking in resin or potency.


TGA blows. This is a Rare Dankness thread. That fucker has an entire sub-forum for you to blow him in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> TGA blows. This is a Rare Dankness thread. That fucker has an entire sub-forum for you to blow him in.



I agree ....... Take it to the tga fan club threads!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that the male chem in the rd #1 was from pollen from a rez seed? And it's a small percentage of the rd #1. I think I saw it on one of the vids on YouTube were he says it's a possibility it was from one of rez males and he got a small dusting of pollen from a friend and used it. I really have no problem with it, I thought he was being up front with the lineage. The three el jefe females I have a looking real good and those are from the rd1 male. I'm not a nut hugger either since these are the only beans I've bought from rd. I do have two 5 pack freebies of the docs og and havent seen anything bad from that line either.
> 
> Ghost triangle and chem are all clone only so it's only natural one of those three had to have been a bx.


I thought someone said there isn't any Triangle in it? 

The way Scott described the RD#1 would take at least a year to create with all the BXing.

Or did he just use a male from Rez stock, and call it a day?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> . Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. The RD thread has been over-run by walkers.
> (Been watching The Walking Dead on netflix )
> 
> I've been running lots of RD, Bodhi, TCC, OG Raskal, Sin City, Karma, and DNA.
> ...


You seem to be in the know with RD, so what is RD#1? People say it's bullshit with no Triangle in it?

I am surprised that you don't care if someone lies to you? Always thought you were a straight shooter that cares about integrity and honesty?


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

I understood the questions at the beginning of this thread. I looked all over the internet myself for info on Rare Dankness and Scott. 
Since then, they've gotten several awards and other 'reputable recognition' from multiple sources and it's all been on different strains. 
It's not like anyone can say they got lucky with one strain. It's been several!!!! Scott continues to work several of his strains, I don't 
for a minute think that he just carelessly picked his males. lmao. That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> You seem to be in the know with RD, so what is RD#1? People say it's bullshit with no Triangle in it?
> 
> I am surprised that you don't care if someone lies to you? Always thought you were a straight shooter that cares about integrity and honesty?


I believe the RD #1 is what they say it is. Its Rare Dankness #1, that kinda gives them the privilege of saying whatever the fuck they want. Naming a strain something it isn't and lying about it would piss me off, yes. That didn't happen though. It's RD #1. #2, etc. Their name is on it. 

Just like 'undisclosed og' or whatever the fuck. It gives a person 'wiggle room'.
I have no worries running RD seeds, whatsoever.


----------



## Igrowmyown (Oct 31, 2013)

so whats the deal with rare dankeness male #1 guys pissing vinegar over at the farm and ic .... so what is it made of I have 10 rare darkness beans going right now and would actually like to know whats going on.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I believe the RD #1 is what they say it is. Its Rare Dankness #1, that kinda gives them the privilege of saying whatever the fuck they want. Naming a strain something it isn't and lying about it would piss me off, yes. That didn't happen though. It's RD #1. #2, etc. Their name is on it.
> 
> Just like 'undisclosed og' or whatever the fuck. It gives a person 'wiggle room'.
> I have no worries running RD seeds, whatsoever.


The hole undisclosed thing dont sit well nor does the rd#1 issues.. (But) im going to run what i have 
and not going to get anymore till i know from my own exp that its worth the $

hope at some point somebody steps in with the truth and the proof!


----------



## Igrowmyown (Oct 31, 2013)

scott or mrs dankness or somebody with rare dankness should say something anything just leaving it out there looks bad imo anyways


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2013)

Igrowmyown said:


> scott or mrs dankness or somebody with rare dankness should say something anything just leaving it out there looks bad imo anyways


I agree but i dont think they come on these boards anymore... To be truthfull i have not seen them on any
forums in sometime


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> The hole undisclosed thing dont sit well nor does the rd#1 issues.. (But) im going to run what i have
> and not going to get anymore till i know from my own exp that its worth the $
> 
> hope at some point somebody steps in with the truth and the proof!


Not me. I thought them leaving it undisclosed said volumes. I have a problem with breeders that incorrectly "disclose" what the strain is. 
I actually thought all along they named the males like that to AVOID issues like this one. 

You are no dummy hellraiser, you will run those beans and then go from there. If those seeds produce shit, I don't for a minute think you'll look back. 
If they are great! Then that's a different story. lol. I believe we've been told the truth and not sure how proof could ever be provided one way or the other.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

Grow it! Post pictures of the grow here. Let the product speak for itself.

As for strange leaves. Scott's #1 clone has swirly leaves everywhere.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

I have ran GTH#2,4-Corners,and Cougar Piss, also have LeeRoy in veg. 

Plus I have a lot of other RD gear in the vault, so in a way I was a "Fan" 

But this lying about what the linage of what their Male is doesn't set well with me, I thought it was a Ghost and Triangle BX. If it isn't, and just a male found in Rezdogs seeds, I would have never bought their gear in the first place, see where I am coming from?


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes. What are the sources from this claim of them lying? 
All I was saying is that by naming plants RD #1, #2 and shit like Undisclosed OG made it clear that they didn't want "full disclosure" on males. 
Misleading people is a different deal, sure. Misleading isn't 100% honesty. 

I'm just a happy enough patient to definitely give them the benefit of doubt, without hesitating. 
If shit surfaces that proves otherwise, then there probably isn't shit I can say about that, eh.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> TGA blows. This is a Rare Dankness thread. That fucker has an entire sub-forum for you to blow him in.


I was responding to a persons(buddy) comment on here about TGA Jilly Bean.If you dont want anyone to comment on nothing but RD thats cool..But come to think of it you blow.This isnt even your thread is it?What makes you call someone you dont even know fucker?And what makes you think i blow him?
Your just a real ass arnt you?If you dont like his gear cool.Call him a ten dollar a hour bumb off of the street? Or a fucker? Whats the dude ever done to you?Did he kick your dog or something that piss you off?NA thats just sour grapes trolling around throwing arrows at him.
If you learn how to grow dope you wont have to be so envious of others who can.
If you were growing good dope you wouldnt be so mean would you?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 31, 2013)

FoundationHolistic said:


> hate to be the bearer of bad news and all but the plant is not revegged. And the mothers aren't going auto. Here's a 4 Corners clone showing the same leaf building
> let me guess.. It's revegged too? Or I have the only two autoflowering RD plants in existance that I know of? Or is it more likely that these RD plants are just so dank they cant help but start popping trichs 9 days in. Or is it that perhaps some people are just so dead set on finding something wrong with a breeders gear that they just continually bash it because they are subpar growers who get subpar results no matter what gear is in the room. except for that 1 or 2 strains they got so lucky to find that were just miraculously going to perform well reguardless of conditions. I grow seeds from many breeders - many of which I have images around this site. And I try to give people an honest view/perspective of the gear I run. I'm not an RD ass kisser- i'm a patient and grower who wants to give credit where it is due. And Rare Dankness deserves some credit here.
> 
> Namaste
> ...


i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the only person you're fooling is yourself. 
i, along with many others, are trying to figure out, if the plant that those clones came from was so glorious, why would you post pics of clones? why not post pics of the whole plant? hmm, could it be that it actually show signs (just like those clones) of revegging or autoflowering?
don't be ashamed, because some of their plants have been known to autoflower. 

as for people hating on your skills, once again, you're only fooling yourself. there are plenty of growers in this thread, with exceptional skills, that just beg to differ from what you posted. also, you really didn't post anything that one could hate on. don't get me wrong, the pics were nice, but it wasn't like they were fist sized buds with a shit load of trics on them. if they were, then i could see and agree with your point of some hating.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is the RD#1 make up: RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. This project was started in 2009. This hasn't been a secret. The pollen was added in 2009, BX, then Tk was added in mid 2010. The pollen came from 2 brothers from Colorado.( Rd has never had a MALE chem... only pollen) The first testers hit the market by mid 2011. I'm never going to make everyone happy, I can only tell you what was used, and how. People spread rumors, it is what it is. Never once have I said ANYTHING different than this. Everyone that has ever given, traded, or their genetics were purchased I have given credit. (Soma for the Amnesia, Nikka for the Skywalker, Doc for the FO, and TK, OGKUSHMAN for the cookies and Poison, and DnA for the new DNA/RD (Tangie/GTH#1 cross) cross coming out...ect) And as for not being on here for a while.. it's been a tough couple of months, my father passed away in August and the Co. floods washed out the highway to our home. We've been a little occupied.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 31, 2013)

nice try, but this was posted way after the fact.
if you don't remember, people asked him on the farm (way before he posted that bit of info), what was rd #1 and he answered an og male. before then, he described it as an undisclosed male.
it wasn't until people kept asking the same question over and over until that he decided to post that bit of info, and even then, he neglected to add that the original male pollen was from Rez stock. it wasn't until someone (so it was said) in the know was about to reveal the secret behind the male, when msm decided to completely let the cat out of the bag.

talking about being misled, misleading isn't the word. you say you got some pollen from someone, but that person tells you not to reveal where the male came from. why is that? why would someone want you to conceal the lineage of a known parent? hmm, using common sense, one would suspect that it's *you* who didn't want the people to know and wanted to hide and keep that specific detail buried. as, Bliss, stated, all that bx'ing in so little time, is questionable to say the least.

don't know about you'll, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to read between these lines.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Here is the RD#1 make up: RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. This project was started in 2009. This hasn't been a secret. The pollen was added in 2009, BX, then Tk was added in mid 2010. The pollen came from 2 brothers from Colorado.( Rd has never had a MALE chem... only pollen) The first testers hit the market by mid 2011. I'm never going to make everyone happy, I can only tell you what was used, and how. People spread rumors, it is what it is. Never once have I said ANYTHING different than this. Everyone that has ever given, traded, or their genetics were purchased I have given credit. (Soma for the Amnesia, Nikka for the Skywalker, Doc for the FO, and TK, OGKUSHMAN for the cookies and Poison, and DnA for the new DNA/RD (Tangie/GTH#1 cross) cross coming out...ect) And as for not being on here for a while.. it's been a tough couple of months, my father passed away in August and the Co. floods washed out the highway to our home. We've been a little occupied.



Thank you for stopping by and setting it strait! Hope this can clear the air and set some minds at ease.
and im truely sorry for your loss


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

Ditto!

I have been looking at property in Spain. The north coast looks like it has some good surfing. Any advice on buying in Spain?

Prayers are with you and yours.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> I understood the questions at the beginning of this thread. I looked all over the internet myself for info on Rare Dankness and Scott.
> Since then, they've gotten several awards and other 'reputable recognition' from multiple sources and it's all been on different strains.
> It's not like anyone can say they got lucky with one strain. It's been several!!!! Scott continues to work several of his strains, I don't
> for a minute think that he just carelessly picked his males. lmao. That's fucking ridiculous.



barneys and green house has plenty of wins as well, and i liked the super lemon haze i have , and im sure plenty od good stuff in ghs as well

lots of people with questionable motives and actions have great genetics and do good with em, its about respect to teh plant, not lying about genetics muddling up the gene pool or hypeing a name to sell seeds to people who dont know better

the legends are legends for sure, and then theirs the rest..........

so much is wrong on a ethical and morale level of how this unraveled , quality or possible quality is not applicable when character and trust get called into question

if one lie is enough to get the money rolling in...how long till its swerve hermie svf4 all over again from lies meant to harm consumer/smokers/patients/other breeder


idk moonshine im sure hes a ok guy, but as the saying goes you sleep in the beds you make, and a bed of lies is always a convoluted one\



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> don't know about you'll, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to read between these lines.


............some just dont care as much, property and integrity are passenger to personal motivations driving choice of action


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

I wonder how Dick Cheney sleeps


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> I have ran GTH#2,4-Corners,and Cougar Piss, also have LeeRoy in veg.
> 
> Plus I have a lot of other RD gear in the vault, so in a way I was a "Fan"
> 
> But this lying about what the linage of what their Male is doesn't set well with me, I thought it was a Ghost and Triangle BX. If it isn't, and just a male found in Rezdogs seeds, I would have never bought their gear in the first place, see where I am coming from?


and im not sure if everyone knows, original rez stock before he lost all his good mothers was golden, but when 

he cam back he had no P1's and continued to remake lines with BX selfed f2's and others f1's he had 

around, is what im told, and this is why Original rez stock is so good and the new stuff was so so


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 31, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the only person you're fooling is yourself.
> i, along with many others, are trying to figure out, if the plant that those clones came from was so glorious, why would you post pics of clones? why not post pics of the whole plant? hmm, could it be that it actually show signs (just like those clones) of revegging or autoflowering?
> don't be ashamed, because some of their plants have been known to autoflower.
> 
> as for people hating on your skills, once again, you're only fooling yourself. there are plenty of growers in this thread, with exceptional skills, that just beg to differ from what you posted. also, you really didn't post anything that one could hate on. don't get me wrong, the pics were nice, but it wasn't like they were fist sized buds with a shit load of trics on them. if they were, then i could see and agree with your point of some hating.


 Can you not read? I never said anyone was hating on my "grow skills" I said I didn't understand why everyone was hating on RD - They have given me nothing but a bounty a great medicine. As for the Scott's link you sent me - those plants look nothing like mine. There are a lot of people around here with exceptional grow skills - There are a lot of trash talking trolls around too. I never challenged anyone to anything. I never bashed anyone elses anything. I'm not ashamed of any of my plants and I don't have to defend my ability to grow them to anyone but my patients. Fear not. I will post the test results from both strains when we make a Portland run in December to get the new strains ran. And I will get you the pictures you and your "many others" crave the next time I visit the Maternity Ward.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Here is the RD#1 make up: RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. This project was started in 2009. This hasn't been a secret. The pollen was added in 2009, BX, then Tk was added in mid 2010. The pollen came from 2 brothers from Colorado.( Rd has never had a MALE chem... only pollen) The first testers hit the market by mid 2011. I'm never going to make everyone happy, I can only tell you what was used, and how. People spread rumors, it is what it is. Never once have I said ANYTHING different than this. Everyone that has ever given, traded, or their genetics were purchased I have given credit. (Soma for the Amnesia, Nikka for the Skywalker, Doc for the FO, and TK, OGKUSHMAN for the cookies and Poison, and DnA for the new DNA/RD (Tangie/GTH#1 cross) cross coming out...ect) And as for not being on here for a while.. it's been a tough couple of months, my father passed away in August and the Co. floods washed out the highway to our home. We've been a little occupied.


So the RD#1#2#3 all are BX's of Ghost OG and Triangle with a little Rezdog mixed in?

I got worked up when someone said there wasn't any Triangle in it, and thought we were lied too.

I have 4 LeeRoy girls in veg right now, and I expect some serious OG results by what you say the parents are. Time will tell.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 31, 2013)

*Manwich* said:


> Well then, tell us about the docs you grew. How is the smell and taste? How does it smoke? Describe the phenos. I asked the other day and you didn't answer. Did you smoke it or are you hyping a strain that just looks good in your garden? My phenos all smelled kind of similar. The smells ranged from feet, feet - cheese and crackers, spice smell similar to a haze, and foot/spice. The taste was kind of gross on all the phenos, and despite lots of frost early on and throughout flowering, the smoke was not that strong and boring. So what's yours like?


My apologies if my response didn't answer your questions. Perhaps if you don't ask them in such a condescending way like "Yeah but have you even smoked any?" 
ARE YOU SERIOUS? No bro - I havent smoked it. I just said it was my favorite cause it's pretty. Perhaps you will get the knowledge you seek when someone else that I wish to respond to asks the same questions.


----------



## berad4guvna (Oct 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wonder how Dick Cheney sleeps


With a Knew persons heart? I mean a dead person's heart of course... 

(right)?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

The only properly grown 4-corners pic you will find on the internet.

if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself Those are 6' stakes.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Oct 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> The only properly grown 4-corners pic you will find on the internet.
> 
> if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself Those are 6' stakes.


She's a beast! They do like to stretch don't they... we have a few phenos in veg with 9 point leaves the size of a sheet of paper! +rep!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

Cougar Piss, another hard strain to find pics of.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> Cougar Piss, another hard strain to find pics of.


Wow..nice bushes. What are you doing those in, soil or coco?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 31, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Wow..nice bushes. What are you doing those in, soil or coco?


I run 3 gallon Coco Hempy Buckets, can grow lb. plants in those if I wanted, but lb. plants take up a lot of space, so I try and keep my plants in the 6-10 oz. range.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 31, 2013)

how long you veg for?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

blissfest said:


> The only properly grown 4-corners pic you will find on the internet.
> 
> if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself Those are 6' stakes.


Fuck that next round I'm germing my 4 corners!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how long you veg for?


I was wondering the same. Blissfest do you use straight coco and no perlite??


----------



## blissfest (Nov 1, 2013)

Not really sure how long on Veg, they go from solo cups to 1 gal pots, to 3 gal. Hempys. I get them to 3-4' then toss em in the flower room. I have a constant rotation of around 10 different strains coming in and out of flower. My patients are a pain in my ass and like variety, LOL!

I use chunky perlite on bottom just above holes in bucket, then Canna Coco, then Napa floor dry the top 1.5-2"

With this system I can take lower yielding strains and make them respectable, just chopped a 6 zip(dried) WhiteFire and have a monster Kosher Kush up next.

Couple months ago I didn't have any room in flower, and over vegged my Bodhi Black Triangle cut too long, ended up taking 15 zips from her.

Here is a smaller version of that Black Triangle, I have had her in my stable for a couple years, cause she is unbelievably badass.

One Bodhi plant in the RD thread wont hurt, LOL


----------



## kona gold (Nov 1, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Fuck that next round I'm germing my 4 corners!!


 Is that a 100 percent organic grow or do you use synthetics?? Mahalo


----------



## kona gold (Nov 1, 2013)

blissfest said:


> The only properly grown 4-corners pic you will find on the internet.
> 
> if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself Those are 6' stakes.



Sorry posted my question to wrong person.
Is this a 100 percent organic grow or is this synthetic hydro grow??
Mahalo....just curious


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

Ordered a pack of LeeRoy and getting a free pack of Moonshine Haze from the mug shop for promo. 
Like a sore dick, you can't beat that.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 1, 2013)

i think im gonna order some CC even cause their promo they got goin lol. might as well tack on something RD too and really make it a promotastic order!


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

I couldn't pass up on the Corleone Kush either. Went with the OSD regs. Threw in a pack of emdog, just for the fuck of it as well. 
Wish the Nov promo was better, but the RD and CC promos made it a great score.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 1, 2013)

ya for sure. the paradise is definitely "meh"

think im gonna grab jawa by RD maybe 501st still trying to decide.

grabbed 818 by CC. it was a toss up between the OSD and the 818.

i think you might like those emdogs. very fuely funky mainstream smelling. they smell like a rapper would like them lol. mine have been so fucking finicky tho. one actually got the axe at 4 weeks, it was all wet and damped off. the other 2 have some awesome structure going and smell super dank. i think i might be under feeding them too. i tend to feed on the light side and heavy feeders get pissed. they got some death action going on the fan leaves from the first couple weeks of flower but they have greened up everywhere else and packed on alot of bud. ALOT. for how small they are they got a ton of nodes and the buds feel nice and dense. yours will prolly be some monsters, im sure you will feed em fine and not have the issues i have had.

anyone have any emotions on the 501st vs jawa debate im currently having with myself?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

My 818's have been seized in chicago twice now. I was placing my order this morning actually wondering what the odds were of a RD Golden Ticket pack getting seized in Chicago. 
I was actually looking hard at the 501's and FLO-OG. There were only a few flo and leeroy last night so I got up at 4 to order. I'm surprised there are still 2 leeroy left.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 1, 2013)

man you saying that about the 818's got me all scared! brought back all the emotions of all my last grabbed orders lol. might have to break this one up into seperate orders

i wonder if RD knows how many they sent the tude so they can keep track?

did you see the 4 new strains.

blue ox, harlox, ghost of leeroy, and the sideways one is corn bread..... lol corn bread.... gotta be a story behind that one lol


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 1, 2013)

I have four orders out right now. One of them is a 3rd time attemt. The last one was in a small envelope and they snagged that bitch. 
It's been atleast a dozen or so orders since one was been mugjacked though. If it wasn't for the guarantee no way I'd order. My ass would 
be in chicago trying to get postal job. lmao.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 1, 2013)

lol right. i wonder if their hiring? could amass a nice little collection that would be worth a boat load. 10 bucks this is actually whats going on. some doofus customs agent's basement is packed wall to wall with beans lol


----------



## siouxme (Nov 2, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> just read your accusations, while you are close you are incorrect in a LOT of aspects.
> 
> Scott got a lot of his cuts in bulk from Fletcher, AKA thadocta (archive seed bank) UNDER THE PROMISE THAT IF HE WERE TO BREED WITH THEM HE ASK THADOCTA FIRST TO GO DOWN THE LINE AND GET THE APPROVAL. so once scott got the cuts, he bred with ALL OF THEM FROM THE START. and offered thadocta a buncha his cuts in return, which he didnt want a single one of. regretfully, he took a few (he said that sucked) but moonshines attitude with those genetics messed up a lot of doctas real life friends and connects. which, i do agree in this thread if you give it out its not yours, but there was an arrangement that scott pissed on and didnt give a rats ass about.
> 
> ...


Who cares about your 11 post bs. You have no clue who I am as I, you. For all you know I'm a personal friend of ES and Doc. I can tell you I go back pre RIU, pre ICM, pre even OG. Tahoe is a decent plant but is a half breed which came from a grower I know in Lake Tahoe, and Swerve the rat snitch who outed out Capt. just paid for it like he bought every other strain in his lineup. Then polluted everything with a poorly line bred hermie tendency sfv og. It's funny you dispute a post where my gripes are with cali con not RD, and you go on to say Tahoe is the source of all RD's genetics. Pretty funny. Either a cali con shill or swervedick right here.

The plants speak for themselves. CC aren't real breeders. The Doc has and had some killer cuts and deserves some respect but people act like he's a god and he has god plants. He should have been happy to receive RD seeds. And you and I agree the arrangement of expecting control of a plant after release is purely stupid. I know growers who have strains completely on lock, and not even given out to friends. Flowers sold batch after batch, pure fire. This is assuming your bs ramble is true, which from running many packs of tahoe (regrettably) and seeing people's runs of leroy and scott, I can tell you it's very different, or in the least well line bred.

All I know is, from running the elites, and running cali con crap shoot junk, and running RD, RD gear is pretty good. Tahoe or no, it beats the crap out of any Cali con crap. The Scott OG is a serious OG, and I"ve ran ES's 5k OG, the original Louis XIII, the original abusive not apocathery junk, the florida white og aka triangle, herojuana and skywalker from skywalker crew not the DP x, the original planetary lines, alien kush, its parents, a 1 out 30 sour dubble, the forum cookie.

Well in any case, your conclusion may be RD is shit. You're in the wrong thread for that buddy. My conclusion is Cali Con is shit. Maybe we can agree on that?


----------



## siouxme (Nov 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I love the Scott's smoke. Instantly high and no feeling of falling off the side of the earth.
> 
> Here is the Scott's #2 in the shade:
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL plant. That ain't know half-breed tahoe junk from cali con, I can tell you that. Knew a guy ran scott and leroy had great results! Moonshine and Ms Dank care about the plants, and know what to look for in breeding. I need to pick up a few dozen packs after seeing your ultra-successful run Mo.


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 2, 2013)

siouxme said:


> Who cares about your 11 post bs. You have no clue who I am as I, you. For all you know I'm a personal friend of ES and Doc. I can tell you I go back pre RIU, pre ICM, pre even OG. Tahoe is a decent plant but is a half breed which came from a grower I know in Lake Tahoe, and Swerve the rat snitch who outed out Capt. just paid for it like he bought every other strain in his lineup. Then polluted everything with a poorly line bred hermie tendency sfv og. It's funny you dispute a post where my gripes are with cali con not RD, and you go on to say Tahoe is the source of all RD's genetics. Pretty funny. Either a cali con shill or swervedick right here.
> 
> The plants speak for themselves. CC aren't real breeders. The Doc has and had some killer cuts and deserves some respect but people act like he's a god and he has god plants. He should have been happy to receive RD seeds. And you and I agree the arrangement of expecting control of a plant after release is purely stupid. I know growers who have strains completely on lock, and not even given out to friends. Flowers sold batch after batch, pure fire. This is assuming your bs ramble is true, which from running many packs of tahoe (regrettably) and seeing people's runs of leroy and scott, I can tell you it's very different, or in the least well line bred.
> 
> ...


unless you're pam, scott, or any of their michigan reps, i dont care what your "opinions" are. im tryin gto drop real world knowledge on your fairty tale internet nerds. 

first off - CALI CONNECT AAAANNNNNDDDDD RARE DANKNESS BOTH OUTSOURCE THEIR BREEDING. they have, they will. edward (swerve, magneto whatever online name he is using right now) has always outsourced his beans, from the tahoe/afghans that made him famous to the autoflower probs that fucked him. rare dankness does it too. 
your friends with doc and chris too? we have met then, shoot me a message let me know who you are, cause you'll def know who i am if that is true.


okay, scotts "friend" he got the "chem pollen" from, is not some mysterious elusive person, you gotta understand that. he is known around here, and has buju shit, and the fact that scott took the pollen he took when he did with the cuts he had at the time (none of which were good, literally NONE, he got all his good cuts from fletch) then just POOF started a company. the homie thought that was so dumb he made him make up some shit so us real dudes didnt know that scott just used his pollen to start a biz.

ive seen just as many "keepers" in cali connect gear than RD. the hype meters (like the stock market) are just up and down right now. doesnt mean the product is different. but soon you guys will look at scott just like edward, another cut stealing money grubbling piece of shit, regardless of the "reasoning" to need the money in real life.


as far as fletch being happy about the RD seed gift, he was promised by scott MONEY, like real CASH MONEY (you know how much seed you can make off a little 3 gal plant??? then sell a ten pack for a hundo??? do the fuckn math dude)

and scott backed out.... if that were you you'd be happy????? 


look, im not here to compare CC with RD, IMO both are shit polyhybrid seed chuckers that put a shame to the name "breeder". ive grown all the OG's like the rest of em, and the real tahoe even sucked haha. 

anything alien sucks, sorry to say adds frost but smells like feet and smokes like shit. 

florida white og????? LOL you mean 88'afghani AKA triangle???? then an s1 from that to Krome's white???? dude. get your facts straight.


OrgnKid signed up on another site not too long ago, dropping the actual OG knowledge, go get some and i'll happily accept your apology, or your ignorant retort. either or, have a good one.


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 2, 2013)

and im sorry my "shit talker" tally mark isnt as high as my "learning to grow cant be done on a fucking screen" tally mark.

id rather have green thumbs from plants than black ones from typing on the fucking computer ridiculing other peoples opinions and truth. but its cool measure your dick with your post count..... cause posts grow weed. HAHA


----------



## dacaspe (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah. what ever happened to rdmi?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 2, 2013)

dacaspe said:


> yeah. what ever happened to rdmi?


Banned. Lots of people got banned this year. Complete bullshit. 
Homeless banned too, he posted a lot in this thread.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 2, 2013)

Who gives a fuck!!!!!!!!
Its all the same bullshit anyway! All this crap about who has what cut and if they are the true originators....... None of these or you fuckers are the originators of anything. Thedocta.....hahahaha......organkid......swervw.....scott....mrs......its all a joke!!!! They all take the same cuts and use some male they have access to and cross it, and claim their strains!!! These strains have been around for thousands of years, and they are no ones to clain. Someone gives you a cut....its yours! As soon as you put pollen to it....it is now ur creation.......doesnt matter where u get them from! You act like these people who have cuts or pollen are gods......that is the fucked up part about these forums! Just like chemdog acting like he was the one responsible for the chem line. He found them in a bag of weed that was someone elses line, and he claima it like he bred those seeds....he just cracked'em....never bred them into his own creation! How about kyle kushman, who takes credit for his friends random cross of strawberry fields and haze! Kushman didnt even acknowledge that his friend was the one who created it!!

Bottom line allmost all new seed breeders that work with cut only genes are lame non breeder, the are duplicators not originators.....thats why this plant is degressing instead of progressing! Clones are a genetic deadend.....and cant you telll!?! How many kushes, diesels of chems can be created.....its overkill....im tired of these flavors, weak two hour max highs, twenty plus thc,but no high,crap!!!! 
Breeding is much different than what goes on now....and so are the people in the cannabis game! Its just ruined this great plant and counterculture....now its mainstrean crap! Fashionable even!

So to all of you that demand respectable people in an unrespectful market,or world, you are just being nieve!


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 3, 2013)

they have stuff if you want longer than a two hour high. its called L


----------



## Mr.Grundy (Nov 3, 2013)

hey guys im from the Jorge Crevantes forum, just stopped by do ask you guys what your opinions are RD strains as i am about to buy from attitude seed bank.
whats your favorite RD strain and if possible i am looking for a short flowering cycle high visual THC% taste and smell... personally i like the looks of scotts and 501rst....
thx... cheers

-Grundy


----------



## grownbykane (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Grundy said:


> hey guys im from the Jorge Crevantes forum, just stopped by do ask you guys what your opinions are RD strains as i am about to buy from attitude seed bank.
> whats your favorite RD strain and if possible i am looking for a short flowering cycle high visual THC% taste and smell... personally i like the looks of scotts and 501rst....
> thx... cheers
> 
> -Grundy


visual thc? you must have some powerful eyes bro...


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

The Scott's is great. 
Tangerine Kush was a quick favorite also.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuckin Tangerine beans been flying off the shelfs I can never seem to snag em in time.


----------



## Mr.Grundy (Nov 3, 2013)

grownbykane said:


> visual thc? you must have some powerful eyes bro...



i do buddy i can see right into the trichome head and see the the exact % terpenes, and THC make up of the trichome head...
let me ask you again: hows the bag apeal?


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 4, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Fuckin Tangerine beans been flying off the shelfs I can never seem to snag em in time.


just so you know that tang haze clone is in every dispensary in denver for like 8$ a rooted cut, so spending 100$ on seeds to hopefuly find a partial tasty pheno sounds counter productive. 

find a friend out there to shipp ya some or you can even craigslist it. but serious that is a strain everyone and there mother has so if youre looking for it go for the real deal orange smeller.


----------



## sinsemilla7 (Nov 4, 2013)

I cant wait to test my waters in Colorado. I will tell you all my gear will have some RD in it just because from tje research i've done. They have created an inbred male line that truly makes anything super dank. Inbreeding Ghost and topping of with TK is perfect for me amd lots of people. Dont hate on anyone pursuing their dreams out here if they made this go mainstream they should be applauded. I dont know the people but I think Scott and RD are the real deal.


----------



## kgp (Nov 4, 2013)

sinsemilla7 said:


> I cant wait to test my waters in Colorado. I will tell you all my gear will have some RD in it just because from tje research i've done. They have created an inbred male line that truly makes anything super dank. Inbreeding Ghost and topping of with TK is perfect for me amd lots of people. Dont hate on anyone pursuing their dreams out here if they made this go mainstream they should be applauded. I dont know the people but I think Scott and RD are the real deal.


thanks for adding to the discussion while you have no real world experience for backing up the company you are. Being a blind sheep, your opinions don't hold any weight.


----------



## sinsemilla7 (Nov 4, 2013)

kgp said:


> thanks for adding to the discussion while you have no real world experience for backing up the company you are. Being a blind sheep, your opinions don't hold any weight.


Thats ok. Im glad you know me....just know the only weight i'll be holding will have rd in it.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> just so you know that tang haze clone is in every dispensary in denver for like 8$ a rooted cut, so spending 100$ on seeds to hopefuly find a partial tasty pheno sounds counter productive.
> 
> find a friend out there to shipp ya some or you can even craigslist it. but serious that is a strain everyone and there mother has so if youre looking for it go for the real deal orange smeller.


The tangerine kush doesn't stretch like the haze. It says shorter and the buds are rock hard nugs. And the time was a little shorter too. In every way we all thought the Tangerine Kush was better.


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 4, 2013)

sinsemilla7 said:


> Thats ok. Im glad you know me....just know the only weight i'll be holding will have rd in it.


or in other words, we can find you in civic center park??

you know why they named it that right??

RARE>DANKNESS, cause you RARELY find DANKNESS in the beans... come on use your head.


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;skCV2L0c6K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skCV2L0c6K0[/video]


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 4, 2013)

^ im pretty sure thats a recording of someone expierenceing a full blown schizophrenic manifestations lol!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2013)

Time to chop the shady Scott's OMG #2 - it is getting eaten by the caterpillars 




The Holy Smoke Mulanje is still bulking up:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 4, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Fuckin Tangerine beans been flying off the shelfs I can never seem to snag em in time.


They are re-stocked at the mug shop. WITH a bonus pack of Moonshine Haze!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2013)

GTH 1 Transplanted and ready to go into flowering as soon as she spreads her roots a little.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 6, 2013)

nugsinajug said:


> just so you know that tang haze clone is in every dispensary in denver for like 8$ a rooted cut, so spending 100$ on seeds to hopefuly find a partial tasty pheno sounds counter productive.
> 
> find a friend out there to shipp ya some or you can even craigslist it. but serious that is a strain everyone and there mother has so if youre looking for it go for the real deal orange smeller.


I wish I don't live out there.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 6, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> They are re-stocked at the mug shop. WITH a bonus pack of Moonshine Haze!


The mug shop?? I have the opportunity to grab a pack now. But can't make up my mind on the blue ox, tangerine kush or the Dark shadow haze.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 6, 2013)

The big place online. I heard they ship souvenirs in coffee mugs.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

Chopped the Scott's in the shade tonight. Most had PM  I did get two nice buds off of her though 


Oh and one other thing:






She gave me a new seed! Not sure who the dad is. I did not see any male flowers on the whole plant. I did have some males around the area so it could be from Ace of Spades, Jilly Bean, Pakistani Punch, Jesus OG, Mulanje...


It is definitely similar to the original RD seeds on the right.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## nugsinajug (Nov 7, 2013)

hey pop em and find a male, cross it to some dispensary chopped cuts, and boom! rare dankness #2!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 7, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> The big place online. I heard they ship souvenirs in coffee mugs.


Ha ha I know who lol. Great deal!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 7, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> GTH 1 Transplanted and ready to go into flowering as soon as she spreads her roots a little.
> View attachment 2882585View attachment 2882586


I got these beans I can't wait to pop em.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

anybody ran the Rare dankness Grape ape OG cross? its called rare dankness...... (fuckin retarded) its about impossible to find info online for obvious reasons. any info would be awesome.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought the same thing. It's rare daRkness though. I have no idea how I kept reading it wrong also. 
I don't have much info. Something happened to the clones I took. On top of that, there wasn't anything special about it growing. 
After harvest though everyone was like, wtf is this?! I've been looking for another pack since then. Just found one at Herbies last week. 
It's on its way.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 7, 2013)

Rare DaRkness Should be at a few places.. Buds n Roses has it going. They have IG it, Kyle Kushman also. I am finding more nd more people are using InstaGram to post up there grows and bud pics.


HGK420 said:


> anybody ran the Rare dankness Grape ape OG cross? its called rare dankness...... (fuckin retarded) its about impossible to find info online for obvious reasons. any info would be awesome.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

o wow my bad, you can understand the headache lol! man does my shoe taste awful!



properly medicated i believe this effect is probably a little more apparent. i think the lower case R in darkness looks a lot like the N in dankness. same word layout minus just a little bit.

hmmm gonna grab a pack or 2 of these and see whats good. don't really have any grape in all my collection. i got one pack of burning desire by GGG but I've been hearing less then grapey results. 

hmmmmmmmm, just found out my fiancé is prego again, had our 3 month old on my lap when i got the news... hmmmmm diapers or seeds..... seeds!


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Rare DaRkness Should be at a few places.. Buds n Roses has it going. They have IG it, Kyle Kushman also. I am finding more nd more people are using InstaGram to post up there grows and bud pics.


IG is MJ central for sure. ALOT going over there news/pic wise.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 7, 2013)

lol i still had to stare at the second word for 15 second before I got it.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 7, 2013)

Seeds .


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Seeds .


just told the old lady "Seed got us into this mess, SeedS will get us out!"


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby... You have been very busy, if you have a 3 month old and a new baby on the way. lol


HGK420 said:


> o wow my bad, you can understand the headache lol! man does my shoe taste awful!
> 
> View attachment 2886219
> 
> ...


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 8, 2013)

i wish it was a "volume" thing like the first time lol! seems i just got lucky this go round. she's been crankier then a rattlesnake with a tooth ache since the first one came along. no love for me except maybe a birthday present really! maybe its another extra special Bday present like before lol! first one was conceived on my b-day. why not 2 in a row lol!

Im just a seed popping addict! the possibilities are endless! I'm sure one of these kids will be a keeper!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats HGK!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats HGK


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks while I'm very excited, i don't think i can say the same for my fiancé lol. hormones are a mother fucker!


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's my moonshine haze. Not the best pic but it's some dank. Fruity haze smell, potent sativa buzz, and covered in trichs. Thinking of giving gth#1 a try when I can find it. Can't speak on all of their products but this stuff came exactly as advertised.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 11, 2013)

certainly looks like some haze! very nice


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks. Considering it won the cup, I see very few pics of it posted compared to other RD strains.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 16, 2013)

That moonshine haze looks great, I'm thinking about popping some but would like to get a better harvest window than 70+ days, how long did you flower for? If anyone else has personal experience I would love to hear it. 

I'll put some pics up of my gth and night terror today when I get home


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 16, 2013)

The pic above was harvested at about 9 weeks. That pheno does best at a solid 10 weeks if you look closely it's a little premature. I'll post a pic of a different plant that reached full maturity when I get around to it. Popped 5 seeds got 4 females the one above was my favorite, more trainwrecky than the others. Two other seeds were similar but more of a sour smell, better yielders and went closer to 11 weeks. Last female was the most sativa-ish, stretchy as anything I've ever had and took over 100 days to finish.great smoke but just not practical for me to hold on to.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 16, 2013)

Curious to see your gth#1. I want to run some of that but I'm on a bit of an OG boycott. It's great but so ever-present lately. Love the hazes, so maybe I'll find another RD HAZE with minimal OG influence. Open to suggestions, figure this is the right place.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn sounds like a pretty big range of phenos, I may have to wait on popping them because Ill have to harvest around the 70 day mark for my next round.
If you've never smoked the gth I way say you def have to try it, one of my favorite sativas and if you like hazes you'll love it too.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 16, 2013)

Attitude is restocked so I may go for it. I'd rather score em in the Bay Area if they're available here. Pics and reports are all highly positive.as for the Moonshine they all had similarities, even the oddball long flowering seed had a similar appearance and smell. More uniformity than what I've gotten from,say, a Subcool bag of seeds.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 17, 2013)

Heres my girls at about 4 weeks, GTH on the left, Night Terror on the right


GTH


Night Terror


Heres 3 days later

Night Terror, getting nice and frosty and putting on weight


GTH also starting to bulk up and add the frost!

Little group shot



Ill get some better pics tonight since I'm at about 5 weeks now.

Also just popped my next round which includes:
501st OG
Purple Haze #1
Moonshine Haze
Rugburn OG


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heres the the jawa I kept after about three runs trying to decide between this one or the skywalker Dom I had. If put this next to a baseball the flower is bigger than the ball.



This supposed to be purple paralyzer fig I d throw her in just cause she purtty lol. This pic was day 63 only bad part is late hermie I found on a flower or two.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 17, 2013)

razzmatazz82 said:


> Attitude is restocked so I may go for it. I'd rather score em in the Bay Area if they're available here. Pics and reports are all highly positive.as for the Moonshine they all had similarities, even the oddball long flowering seed had a similar appearance and smell. More uniformity than what I've gotten from,say, a Subcool bag of seeds.


 Harborside in Oakland carries Rare Dankness se eds now, I think the website has a list but not sure how current it is.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 17, 2013)

Here we are at 5 weeks. Im getting more excited for these girls to finish everyday, the frost is really packing on and they are only half way done if that. The Night Terror reeks of skunky haziness. The GTH is reeking of Trainwreck and haze. She does take a little stirring around to get the full smell, while the NT reeks no matter what.

Night Terror OG:





GTH #1:


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Nov 18, 2013)

SOMALI TAXI RIDE.... maybe a few packs around.. Working on some F4's at the moment. It's scary high.


razzmatazz82 said:


> Curious to see your gth#1. I want to run some of that but I'm on a bit of an OG boycott. It's great but so ever-present lately. Love the hazes, so maybe I'll find another RD HAZE with minimal OG influence. Open to suggestions, figure this is the right place.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 18, 2013)

Mrs. RD can you give me any idea of what to expect from Purple Haze #1? I have found no other grows of it anywhere. Does she stretch a lot?


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 18, 2013)

Can I score f3's anywhere? love that shit. Please don't change the name. 90% of growers can't wait of STR, but it's like lady w/skills.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 18, 2013)

Was gonna say the same bout the Somali. Question I read the lil card that comes with the hillbilly. Said it was built off of the Skywalker?? But the tudes description is Bubba kush x ibl Afghani?


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> SOMALI TAXI RIDE.... maybe a few packs around.. Working on some F4's at the moment. It's scary high.


Not available at attitude at the moment but thanks. And that description is right up my alley, neville's wreck with an African Landrace? Some real sativa goodness I bet! I'll keep an eye out maybe hit Harborside and check.


----------



## Bigsteve88 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey there Mrs Dankness,


One very happy dankness fan here, won the competition on attitude for the unreleased 2014 strains, grape ox, cornbread, ghost of Leroy and harlox.

so now I'm very interested to find out what's the genetics in these strains? Looking for a shorter plant for this run and something that will flower for around 9 weeks would I find a suitable mom in these strains?

Keep up the good work guys. 


BigSteve


----------



## kona gold (Nov 19, 2013)

Aloha MRS RARE DANKNESS!
I am running your Beach Bum Haze and had some questions. 
I have one that is a very strange mutation that i and everyone i showed it to have never seen. It is a mutation where there are two different plants on the same plant. From the top to the bottom. The right side is super frosty with a little more indica, and the left half has very little resin and is pure sativa! Even the top itself is half/half right down the middle. Now i've seen leavesthat have had half green n half yellow leaves but not a plant!!!???!!!! Does give me some serious grafring possibilities seeing that plant.....i probably breed it with my poly ploid male that four branches at each node, and doesnt grow out of it, and create some psycho mutant!!
Also i had my hp leaner herm on me big time, outside, and noticed much variation in the strain. Is this common from your experience?
Also my pmp haze....the only cat pissy pheno i got also hermed...is this a problem with that strain, or with the cat piss mom cause of its age???
This is a problem i run into sometime with elite clone seed programs. The original clone background is not completely know so when one tries to cross it...lots of recessive traits appear. I think this happens cause the traits that one thinks as a dominant trait, cause its so pronounced in the clone, but in reality it is a recessive trait. Probably why it was a clone and not a seed strain. Cause the couldnt get those traits to come out tharough selection. Also many "elite" clones throw out bananas near the end.......showing possibly their recessive bad qualities!!!
Any info you have would be most welcome.
Mahalo


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

can i see this half sativa half indica freak?


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 27, 2013)

just curious if anyone has had their premature ceeds replaced by rd, seems to be a few floating around?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 27, 2013)

6 weeks. GTH #1 on the left Night Terror on the right


Night Terror


GTH #1


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 27, 2013)

the best out of 3 of my rare dankness el jefes, the other two are more sativa , a little more frosty but this one is the bigger one and has the compact structure i like:













looks pretty close to the picture on the pack and descriptions. the leaves are starting to purple up. its outdoors and kind of suffering a bit due to the weather hopefully she finishes up without any issues.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

God i hate to bash or even complain about seeds i recieve being your super lucky to even get your beans..
but im at a loss right now! I ordered rugburn and sour D og and recieved some RD flo freebies. Now other
then a bank hickup all went well.. But as i take closer look at the beans im struck with a overwhelming urge
to say wtf! Every seed in all three packs were pale and immature couple were abnormally shaped! Ugg

anybody else recieving beans like these or is it my dumb luck?


----------



## Nitegazer (Nov 29, 2013)

Pics if you don't mind, Hellraizer-- curious how those beans look!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nitegazer said:


> Pics if you don't mind, Hellraizer-- curious how those beans look!



Might take me a minute but i will get some pics posted


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> God i hate to bash or even complain about seeds i recieve being your super lucky to even get your beans..
> but im at a loss right now! I ordered rugburn and sour D og and recieved some RD flo freebies. Now other
> then a bank hickup all went well.. But as i take closer look at the beans im struck with a overwhelming urge
> to say wtf! Every seed in all three packs were pale and immature couple were abnormally shaped! Ugg
> ...


Not gonna lie I felt the same way when I received my 501st OG, especially since I ordered 3 dif packs from 3 dif vendors to make sure I got at least 1. And 1 was all I got. I was so stoked to get them but they did appear immature I was pretty bummed/pissed. Granted not all of them looked that way but a decent majority. 
BUT I germinated 4 of them, 3 turned into healthy seedlings within 3-5 days. The last one I was about to give up on since its been almost 2 weeks but today she popped above ground!

Odd thing is too I planted a couple of the dark seeds and a couple of the immature seeds, and guess which one was the straggler? The darkest, striped one. Go figure. 

So I wouldn't be worried unless you have germination problems.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2013)

paying for healthy seeds, price hike for quality control among packaging and other bs. wheres the quality control? who harvested early! i mean every strain has premature seeds? bullshit!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yah greenghost420 those were my thoughts right off! But i will get them wet the 15th of dec so we will
see.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2013)

i mean premature seeds happen but shouldnt happen to get packed n sold...hopefully u get some fire from em.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Nov 29, 2013)

So I lied...I numbered the seeds in order from best to worst looking as far as matureness, 1 being the best. The straggler was #3, but my best looking and fastest growing is #4 which was the most premature looking of the 4 I popped so I guess I can't complain!


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Nov 30, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Harborside in Oakland carries Rare Dankness se eds now, I think the website has a list but not sure how current it is.



Was there last week and they sure do. Had GTH too but I just couldn't pony up the money. So tempting. Picked up a purple kush and SFV OG cut.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 5, 2013)

7 weeks...I think I cut the micro nutes a week too soon on the GTH because she is already yellowing and dropping a lot of the upper leaves. Im not too worried though the buds are still looking great and I'm about to begin flushing at about 8 weeks. Im starting to notice very light hues of purple on the night terror so I'm expecting them to come out strong when I start flushing and dropping the night temps.


Night Terror OG:





GTH #1


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

Hazes like to drop fan leaves in flower. You will be fine 


This is not RD but I know Mrs. RD likes to see my SoCal Sativa plants - Mulanje Gold in December 











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 5, 2013)

i had trouble stopping the fans from yellowing n dropping.5 runs later im stll trying! but like u said buds were not affected. nice flowers!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

I grew this plant as a lark just to see if compost piles really work. This is the greenest, happiest plant I have ever grown! 

I am building more piles and I have a worm bin going full speed. Next year there will be a Scott's OG in the compost pile. It's going to stink up my whole block 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 5, 2013)

You need to feed more N with long flowering sats to keep the leaves green. I run Jack's 20/20/20 straight through and would rather be running the Citrus 20/10/20. Plants in containers really don't need very much P at all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 5, 2013)

I blasted mine with growbig, high ppms. Loved the food but still yellowed. I came to the conclusion its genetic.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2013)

Had the yellowing started already? I've seen them continue to drop leaves that were being catabolized. Once it starts even correcting the original issue doesn't always stop it.


----------



## althor (Dec 6, 2013)

I know this is a real touchy subject on this forum but let me throw a fact in the way of things...

Higher levels of nitrogen at the end of flower results in lower THC levels in the plants. Scientific fact.

You can grow cannabis, as if it is cannabis, or you can grow it as if it were a shrub.

General botany is great for a solid foundation, but each plant differs and there is no ONE way to grow every plant on earth.
Get specific with each plant (hell each PHENO of each plant) and you will get better results. Or you can go generic and get a generic end.

There is a reason the more you grow a specific strain, the better you grow it, you dial in... 

If my leaves aren't yellowing in the last two weeks of flowering, I fucked up and have too much nitrogen in my soil.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2013)

i tried to prevent it from happening last run and they yellowed after i still gave good N. its a sativa thing. had a chocoloope that did it as well. as for starving the plant im just not sure if i agree with the theory. i like weening the plant off food.


----------



## althor (Dec 6, 2013)

^ Yeah I have a Caribe 9 weeks in flower right now that is still glossy green. All it needs is a trace of nitrogen..

Also I never, at any point mentioned starving anything. Nitrogen is stored in plant tissue (such as leaves) and you still need/want phosphorus. Phosphorus requires nitrogen to be used properly, so you still want some nitrogen. But yeah, my leaves are yellowing in the last 2 weeks on purpose and it is scientifically proven that nitrogen levels have a direct effect on THC levels. The more nitrogen, the less THC.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 6, 2013)

althor said:


> I know this is a real touchy subject on this forum but let me throw a fact in the way of things...
> 
> Higher levels of nitrogen at the end of flower results in lower THC levels in the plants. Scientific fact.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that they should be yellowing in the last couple weeks but it started on the GTH at about 6 weeks, and seeing its at least a 10 week strain I think that is a little too early. But I do agree with Mo and Green Ghost that it is a genetic thing as well, especially on sativas. My super lemon haze did the same thing but the buds came out AMAZING so like I said, I'm not worried.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2013)

can you hook me up with a link on that N-THC correlation? id like to read more. seems like most elements need N to work properly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2013)

i say let the fans drop as long as the rest of the plant looks healthy. my end product was good.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 6, 2013)

I recall seeing one paper about a shock a few days prior to harvest but I didn't save it and couldn't find it again. I would be very interested. I've done low N high PK and I've done high N/K low P and found the plants to be more potent when there has been less leaf drop. I believe that there is a lot more gain in yield and potency to be had dialing in the environment than by tweaking the nutrient regiment. 
I would very much like to see any papers on the topic. Sadly there hasn't been a lot of academic study on how to grow the most potent cannabis.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Dec 7, 2013)

Blue OX 
Doc&#8217;s OG 
FLO OG 
Lee Roy TK 
Night Terror OG
Scotts OG
Venom OG 
Tangerine Kush
Walker Kush what 3 strains out of these would u choose? I found a local dispensary that carries rd breeder packs 3 for $225!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 8, 2013)

Scott's, tangerine Kush, then either Lee Roy or Flo for third.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 8, 2013)

Leroy docs and venom would be my three.. Wish I still had some more venom beans to go thru


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2013)

althor said:


> ^ Yeah I have a Caribe 9 weeks in flower right now that is still glossy green. All it needs is a trace of nitrogen..
> 
> Also I never, at any point mentioned starving anything. Nitrogen is stored in plant tissue (such as leaves) and you still need/want phosphorus. Phosphorus requires nitrogen to be used properly, so you still want some nitrogen. But yeah, my leaves are yellowing in the last 2 weeks on purpose and it is scientifically proven that nitrogen levels have a direct effect on THC levels. The more nitrogen, the less THC.


Do you have a source for this information?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 8, 2013)

yes plz cite links now!


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Dec 8, 2013)

Moonshine haze. Pulled at 10 weeks would have gone longer but I had regret on not keeping a mother, and I'm trying some last minute revegging. Praying lol.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 8, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Blue OX
> Doc&#8217;s OG
> FLO OG
> Lee Roy TK
> ...


y 
Ive smoked all but the Docs and Night Terror out of that list but I'm about to chop my night terror in about 2 weeks and she is looking DANK. Ill post some pics up tonight if I can. 

They are all good, Walker Kush being my least favorite. What kind of effects you looking for?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is a picture of a second generation Scotts OG growing outside in the So Cal cold:






Crossed them with some male Scott's pollen:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 8, 2013)

well i will be trying rd sometime in the future just no where near as soon as i would have before reading this thread...or a big part of it.

maybe ill wait till they have a good deal or promo.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Dec 8, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> y
> Ive smoked all but the Docs and Night Terror out of that list but I'm about to chop my night terror in about 2 weeks and she is looking DANK. Ill post some pics up tonight if I can.
> 
> They are all good, Walker Kush being my least favorite. What kind of effects you looking for?


I guess im looking for a heavy yielding one, a heavy hitting one (couchlock, stuff that gets me laugh at stupid shit) and a tasty one.


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 9, 2013)

so youre looking for the perfect weed lol.


----------



## sniffer (Dec 9, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I guess im looking for a heavy yielding one, a heavy hitting one (couchlock, stuff that gets me laugh at stupid shit) and a tasty one.


501st trust me


----------



## StanlySpedowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Where can I find rare dankness seeds in denver? I know medicine man and river rock, but they dont have the strains Im looking for.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 9, 2013)

StanlySpedowski said:


> Where can I find rare dankness seeds in denver? I know medicine man and river rock, but they dont have the strains Im looking for.


That's the only 2 I know of as well unfortunately and like you said their selection is not the best


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2013)

Still lookin for a citation on the lack of N increasing THC levels. I'm not really buying it as it makes no sense at all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2013)

it might for some strains...maybe


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

morning ghost


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2013)

g' morning urban, what u up too?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2013)

ogevilgenius said:


> still lookin for a citation on the lack of n increasing thc levels. I'm not really buying it as it makes no sense at all.


but it's scientific fact!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2013)

There may be truth to it, but it runs counter my intuition and current reading.

THC doesn't actually contain any of the molecules we feed the plant, which indicates it's a byproduct of the overall metabolism. Underfeeding would only slow the metabolism... at least, in my view. The last two weeks are also when a lot of resin gets put on so having the metabolism slow down then would be particularly unfortunate.


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2013)

^ of course this test was done on hemp, and there are some people who will try and say but but but hemp hemp hemp. Hemp is cannabis, just lower than 1% thc...

Then there are those who want to say BUT BUT BUT they tested thc content in leaves! Well, once again leaves are plant tissue. Buds are plant tissue. 

http://www.druglibrary.net/olsen/HEMP/IHA/jiha4207.html

The goal of this test was to find ways to lower THC levels in hemp. Raising nitrogen levels will do this.

These experiments show that the THC content of leaves decreases with increasing N doses. This phenomenon is favorable for agricultural production, because nitrogen fertilization will increase stem yield and simultaneously decrease THC content of the plant significantly. Additional studies are necessary to determine optimal N dose/ha, time of application, fertilizer type and the lowest THC content achievable under field conditions.


*because nitrogen fertilization will increase stem yield and simultaneously decrease THC content of the plant significantly.*


----------



## Ibex (Dec 10, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> y
> Ive smoked all but the Docs and Night Terror out of that list but I'm about to chop my night terror in about 2 weeks and she is looking DANK. Ill post some pics up tonight if I can.
> 
> They are all good, Walker Kush being my least favorite. What kind of effects you looking for?



How did you like the Blue OX?

Ive got it in veg right now, 7 females out of a 12pack of seeds (Bought a 10pack, had 12 seeds, 100% popped) and it looks really interesting.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2013)

Those are some nice fat leaves!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2013)

althor said:


> ^ of course this test was done on hemp, and there are some people who will try and say but but but hemp hemp hemp. Hemp is cannabis, just lower than 1% thc...
> 
> Then there are those who want to say BUT BUT BUT they tested thc content in leaves! Well, once again leaves are plant tissue. Buds are plant tissue.
> 
> ...


They're also chopping the plants in the first half of August.
Yes if you feed too much N it will stop flowering, but that's using something like a 5-1-1. Cannabis needs less K than a fruiting plant like a pepper or a tomato but still has a certain requirement to flower.


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> They're also chopping the plants in the first half of August.
> Yes if you feed too much N it will stop flowering, but that's using something like a 5-1-1. Cannabis needs less K than a fruiting plant like a pepper or a tomato but still has a certain requirement to flower.


 yes, not being a botanist I could be using the wrong words here, but something like...

Phosphorus needs nitrogen to activate*. So there has to be SOME nitrogen near the end, but I would not come close to using something like 20-20-20 through the end. Most of your flowering nutrients are what I consider to be good numbers like 2-4-4.
Even still, and this is even more controversial, I flush 10 days before harvest to rid my soil of nitrogen. If you have done even a mediocre job, you have plenty of green healthy leaves on your plant. Those leaves will supply all the nitrogen needed to "activate" phosphorus.
By the last few days of flowering, most of my green and healthy leaves are yellowing rapidly. 

Either way, I am a firm believer in growing how you feel is best. Just food for thought.


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2013)

Something else I found interesting from the resources they used in the study....

Plant height was negatively correlated with &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]THC concentration, suggesting enhancement of the narcotic principle of marihuana when grown under stress


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2013)

althor said:


> ^ of course this test was done on hemp, and there are some people who will try and say but but but hemp hemp hemp. Hemp is cannabis, just lower than 1% thc...
> 
> Then there are those who want to say BUT BUT BUT they tested thc content in leaves! Well, once again leaves are plant tissue. Buds are plant tissue.
> 
> ...


I don't think the context of that study is very applicable to what we do, nor are their methods of growing very refined or dialed in. I'm all about the Brix sugar levels and to optimize these you need to have a perfect balance of nutrients. If you overfeed N, which is probably what they did, I can see it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2013)

althor said:


> Either way, I am a firm believer in growing how you feel is best. Just food for thought.


And on this we are 100% agreed!


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I don't think the context of that study is very applicable to what we do, nor are their methods of growing very refined or dialed in. I'm all about the Brix sugar levels and to optimize these you need to have a perfect balance of nutrients. If you overfeed N, which is probably what they did, I can see it.


 Right, but until I see ANY study that shows nitrogen improving THC levels, Ill stick to what I have seen. That is, results higher n levels SIGNIFICANTLY lowered THC levels. 

I have seen plenty of studies showing nitrogen improving stems and stalks though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2013)

Ibex said:


> How did you like the Blue OX?
> 
> Ive got it in veg right now, 7 females out of a 12pack of seeds (Bought a 10pack, had 12 seeds, 100% popped) and it looks really interesting.


Out of my tester blue ox beans all of them had the blue berry taste to it. 1 was more of a bubble coffee taste but still had that fruit to it and they all went passed 75 days which to me was too long for a bubble cross


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2013)

FOR TOO LONG TOO! 75 I THOUGHT BUBBA WAS A 8 WEEKER MAYBE 9...how was potency?


----------



## Ibex (Dec 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Out of my tester blue ox beans all of them had the blue berry taste to it. 1 was more of a bubble coffee taste but still had that fruit to it and they all went passed 75 days which to me was too long for a bubble cross


Yeah how was potency? I dont mind the flower time if it produces buds that are top notch. Do you have any pics of it? How was the yield?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2013)

The buds were good I have a thread on another forum I'll see if I can pull some up..

I don't have it in my photo bucket acct but the thread where I took a bunch of pics is on t.s.d. in the r.d. section.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 10, 2013)

Ibex said:


> How did you like the Blue OX?
> 
> Ive got it in veg right now, 7 females out of a 12pack of seeds (Bought a 10pack, had 12 seeds, 100% popped) and it looks really interesting.


I really like the blue ox I have a pack in the stash as well. It is a great pain reliever and it's one of those indica highs that relax you but don't glue you to the couch. I've had it numerous times and sometimes it's been better than others. The best one tasted exactly like the description


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 14, 2013)

Night Terror OG @ 8 Weeks 





GTH #1


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 15, 2013)

Your night Terrors look very pretty.


Cronnoisseur said:


> Night Terror OG @ 8 Weeks
> 
> View attachment 2929305View attachment 2929306View attachment 2929307
> 
> ...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Mrs. RD. Please tell Scott thank you for his amazing work! 

Any idea when the next star killer drop will be? Or the 2014 line? Ghost of Lee Roy sounds like my jam.


----------



## NOVAorganics (Dec 17, 2013)

Paper Toweled 12 Four Corners and a 5-pack of docs og attitude giveaways. a stellar five for five on the docS og & a upsetting Only 4 out of 12 Cracked Out Of 4 Corners. 10 for 10 on my Purple WReck
I'm going to be pretty damn bummed if I can't get anything usefull out a 12pack of four corners I waited damn near Three months to get them on attitude. these were purchased about 4 months ago and have been in a cool dark dresser drawer along with all my other seeds. haVE anyEXPERIENCED Growers had any germination issues with rare dankness??


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2013)

10 for 10 on Scott's OG, and they were the first to sprout out of five other brands.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 17, 2013)

I had 3 freebies choke on me. 2 for 2 on gth`1


----------



## rarestarkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Sup guys I.hada question if you hada choose starkiller it 501 which would u choose and why.
Also has anyone had personal experience with either?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2013)

Scott's OG showing some cold weather colors along with some Pakistani and Jilly Bean:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Dec 18, 2013)

Good Morning..........!

Has anyone grown the Bubba's Trainwreck Haze.......? I have grown the P98 BK from CC......excellent taste, good yield, average potency. I said at the time that I wished I could find a Bubba that had more head effect.......along with body, which we need. I am a legal grower here in Michigan......looking for both high CBD and THC!

Thanks for any info on this strain!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2013)

I harvested my 98bb early for heady effects, worked great!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 18, 2013)

Night Terror OG @ 9 weeks 





GTH #1


----------



## kona gold (Dec 19, 2013)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Night Terror OG @ 9 weeks
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933648View attachment 2933649View attachment 2933651View attachment 2933652View attachment 2933653
> ...




looks nice......what kinda nutes or soil you using.......organic or chem?
Thanks


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 19, 2013)

Coco and perlite. GH nutes, I only used 3 bottles through the whole grow. Plus ph down. Simplified and dropped a few bottles from the last couple grows and I'm pretty happy. Looks like my yield will be at least the same if not more. Last time I got 8 oz a plant in 3 gallon smart pots under a 600w.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is the Scott's OG #5 getting even more colorful:




Here is the Scott's #1 with giant calyxes:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 22, 2013)

Hillbilly armaur attitude site says its bubba kush crossed to afghani#1 .THE SEED PACK SAYS skywalker og crossed to rare dankness #1which i think is afghani#1 anyone know anything bout this


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2013)

Hillbilly armor is indeed a bubba x Afghani cross. The sky walker cross is 501st of starkiller is with the rd#2 dad


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 23, 2013)

THe printer messed up the info card and I did not catch it. SORRY. It's Buuba X Afghani 1


Bullethighway said:


> Hillbilly armaur attitude site says its bubba kush crossed to afghani#1 .THE SEED PACK SAYS skywalker og crossed to rare dankness #1which i think is afghani#1 anyone know anything bout this


----------



## kona gold (Dec 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here is the Scott's OG #5 getting even more colorful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you mrs rare dankness


----------



## NOVAorganics (Dec 25, 2013)

Well Christmas has brought me the joy of 16 s for Germany did in sprouted seed out of my 12 pack of four corners. Dead Beans...Never HadThisHappen. my 5 dock so G all ended up germinating and sprouting and are looking good my stuff from DNA genetics all sprouted shit even the Cali connection did Lol. so thanks for nothing rareDankNess. Was SOOO Stoked To Get A Great Pheno And Prove That This Yappin About Rd#1 Or Whatever Is Old And ThaT Genetics Are Fore Regardless. On A LightEr.note Merry Christmasad.Happy holidaze . Wishing Good Fortune In All Yalls endeVours In 2k14


----------



## NOVAorganics (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry... Meant To Say .."Xmas germination Of Sadness...Only One Of 12 Fourcorners Ever Even CrackEd"
Sorry Small keyboard


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 25, 2013)

Germ of sadness lol sorry for ur loss on the 4 corners tho...


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your issues. If you contact the support team at [email protected] Answer a few questions. I'm sure they can be replaced.


NOVAorganics said:


> Sorry... Meant To Say .."Xmas germination Of Sadness...Only One Of 12 Fourcorners Ever Even CrackEd"
> Sorry Small keyboard


----------



## johndolly420 (Dec 26, 2013)

NOVAorganics said:


> Sorry... Meant To Say .."Xmas germination Of Sadness...Only One Of 12 Fourcorners Ever Even CrackEd"
> Sorry Small keyboard


Between my roommates, me, and my friend we had a 49/50 germ rate between Tangerine Kush, Commerce City Kush, Ox, Flo-OG, and Venom OG. I think before you accuse the breeder you should make sure you are germinating your seeds correctly, just saying.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 27, 2013)

Heres my GTH1 about 4 to 5 weeks in. She smells of straight Haze and looks like a massive yielder. Cant wait to try her


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just let my gth go... not worth the work, this pheno. Need a more ghost og leaning bitch...


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it possible to find some info on when Doc's going to be doing any Archive drops?
It seems like he's been out for a while and was hoping I'd find out something here


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks nice!!!!!!!!!


hotsause said:


> heres my gth1 about 4 to 5 weeks in. She smells of straight haze and looks like a massive yielder. Cant wait to try her
> View attachment 2942634View attachment 2942635View attachment 2942636View attachment 2942637


----------



## Darkfog (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there any journal of the hillbilly armor? I've found absolutely no pictures or information about it online other than the one picture and seed bank information. 
Anything would be helpful ! 
I have three going now with GTH#8


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Looks nice!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Mrs RD Im thinking 2-3 more weeks but I could be way off seeing as shes a haze. More flicks to come soon


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 30, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks Mrs RD Im thinking 2-3 more weeks but I could be way off seeing as shes a haze. More flicks to come soon


Lookin good, I think you've probably got more like 4-5 weeks left unless you get a faster flowering pheno. I just chopped mine at 10 weeks and I'm really happy, probably could have let her go another week if I wanted to


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 31, 2013)

Mad respect Mrs. RD! 
Thanks for the integrity.
I freaking loved the Cougar Piss... so I'm good and require no replacements.

I have Leroy on my list and now I'm bumping it up.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Dec 31, 2013)

What happened??


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 1, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> What happened??


TSD dissappeared. Exactly what happened isn't clear but a bunch of breeders are out $ and apparently orders weren't fulfilled if RD is offering to make good on them. Good for them for offering to make it right for their customers!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 1, 2014)

Beans produced in Co. require a tracking number and lot/batch numbers, and are regulated with expiration dates and 80% germ rates, guaranteed
All beans are sealed with a tamper-proof cap.
I am curious what happens to Co. expired beans?
Do they then get re-packed for international distribution, or torched in a furnace as "expired" beans.
I want some of the discarded ones, even if they only give me 50% germ.
Makes you wonder huh?
Finally a sense of accountability among breeders.
At least here, I know how old my beans are, and that they weren't subjected to x-rays and other misconduct.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2014)

A simple google search will reveal all you would ever want to know about that drama! 
And koodos to RD for making there end right!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Mad respect Mrs. RD!
> Thanks for the integrity.





hellraizer30 said:


> koodos to RD for making there end right!



Couldn't agree more, replacing those orders is the right thing to do, and RD is doing it.
This kind of customer care and service makes me that much more comfortable purchasing some of their genetics in the near future (501st, most likely).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Couldn't agree more, replacing those orders is the right thing to do, and RD is doing it.
> This kind of customer care and service makes me that much more comfortable purchasing some of their genetics in the near future (501st, most likely).


I have to say good choice. I just harvested some and smells are crazy. Frosty too.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad I bought mine in person from Mrs. RD at the LA Cup.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2014)

Between customs losses and shipping costs and inflatted profits of vendores 

i could fly out of state and collect up all kinds of googies and just flat rate ship them home for 
still under the cost of ordering lol


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know when ghost of leeroy will ne at the tude again?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

I got my eye on that 1 too


fuckcancer87 said:


> Anyone know when ghost of leeroy will ne at the tude again?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dont think its been stocked yet


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

The only way to get it now is if you won a golden ticket from the tude. I want to know more about the harlox as well as this ghost of leeroy and cornbread.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah all three of those look very interesting. Ive been watching them since late oct early nov. Theyre supposed to be the new release for 2014. Well hell its 2014!!!! Lets see them beans drop!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha I want to know more info on the crosses although the ghost of leeroy sounds self explanatory (ghost og cut x leeroy dad).


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is true. Sounds mind numbing as all get up. Ill prolly shoot the gun on these even before I find out anything about lineage(only because of my rare condition beanhoardingatosis). If you find out anything, shoot me the info if ya got the time.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 4, 2014)

Ghost of leeroy is actually ghost train haze x lee Roy. Which is even better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

I might myself with the Harlox and ghost of leeroy. 

On another note....Been getting good results when I do get females only 2 female commerce city kush









Different pheno


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Ghost of leeroy is actually ghost train haze x lee Roy. Which is even better


Maybe to some but to me the ghost cut x leeroy sounds like a killer of line to dig thru. Should be getting a lot of similar plants to the cuts (triangle and ghost) being the leeroy is a triangle bx. 

I'm not really a sativa fan but I have my share to go thru.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pure and natural beauties I tell yeah. FRIGGEN NICE!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm eyeing up some RD, but is it up there with Bodhi, Gage, etc?! I'm talking quality and stability. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

Quality is good in my book. I had some seeds not germinate and some runts but I'm thinking it's due to where I got the seeds from. Other than that I'm ready to try some more.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 5, 2014)

I came on here after considering both LR and GTH#1, and hear about this Ghost of Leroy LOL. Where's it available...or is it just a tester or super secret forum log in log out cut?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I came on here after considering both LR and GTH#1, and hear about this Ghost of Leroy LOL. Where's it available...or is it just a tester or super secret forum log in log out cut?!


It's supposed to be a 2014 release. Currently waiting on more info to when is the official release date.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Maybe to some but to me the ghost cut x leeroy sounds like a killer of line to dig thru. Should be getting a lot of similar plants to the cuts (triangle and ghost) being the leeroy is a triangle bx.
> 
> I'm not really a sativa fan but I have my share to go thru.


I know what you mean as I'm a huge kush fan but at the same time the Leeroy and Ghost train haze are 2 of the most triched out of their lineup so I expect big things. 

Anyone know the harlox genetics?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I know what you mean as I'm a huge kush fan but at the same time the Leeroy and Ghost train haze are 2 of the most triched out of their lineup so I expect big things.
> 
> Anyone know the harlox genetics?


Harlequin x ox


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Harlequin x ox


 da fuq is harlequin?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol now I feel dumb for not putting the 2 together. 
For the release dates I would think it would be soon, I already got myself some Grape ox


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> da fuq is harlequin?


CBD strain. Crossed with the ox should be great for pain


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> da fuq is harlequin?


Supposed to be a high cbd clone. Surprised you didn't hear about it.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Supposed to be a high cbd clone. Surprised you didn't hear about it.


 why does that surprise you im not epeiliptic lol....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> why does that surprise you im not epeiliptic lol....


because it's one of those clone only strains I think and it's know where you was at.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> why does that surprise you im not epeiliptic lol....


What does surprise me is that you're not smart enough to use the built in spell correct, you can't even spell epileptic, let alone make a joke about it.
You had that coming for mocking the sick who use this forum to help alleviate their suffering.

[video=youtube;76p_ncbffCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76p_ncbffCE[/video]


----------



## sudshead (Jan 9, 2014)

nugsinajug said:


> haha do i have experience with RD???
> 
> 
> is this??? this was a SMALL girl.View attachment 2875866View attachment 2875867View attachment 2875868
> ...


I'l send nugs of sog, vale vale and moonshine and midas to nugsinajug and he can send his best to me and we can review


----------



## BSD0621 (Jan 9, 2014)

What is the likely hood of this strain turning hermi on me since I doubt it's stable?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 9, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> What is the likely hood of this strain turning hermi on me since I doubt it's stable?


What is the likelihood of light leakage in your grow room?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> What is the likely hood of this strain turning hermi on me since I doubt it's stable?


I don't think the genetics are likely to hermie unless there are problems within the grow.


----------



## BSD0621 (Jan 10, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> What is the likelihood of light leakage in your grow room?


None. Light leakage doesn't hermi a plant in my experience's. then again, I used stable genetics...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 11, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> What is the likely hood of this strain turning hermi on me since I doubt it's stable?


What strain are you talking about?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> None. Light leakage doesn't hermi a plant in my experience's. then again, I used stable genetics...


i'd have to agree. i go through light leaks every run and have yet to get a hermie from it. if you ask me, i think it's just a poor and convenient excuse for any breeder that uses "light leaks" to explain their poor reasoning for the reason why a plant from their stocks throws male flowers because of it.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi mrs Dankness,
i have planted 6 tangie kush and 7 rugburn
out of those 13, 7 are hermies!
mot complaining because my gals are stiiiinkkky!
just wondering why so many hermies and no males.
its kinda doin my head in lol!
thanks and I even have a garbage smelling pheno OMG!
awesomely dank!


----------



## PrezDickie (Jan 11, 2014)

13 plants no males and 7 hermi?! Either u cant tell a male from a hermi or something is crazy wrong with setup.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 11, 2014)

It's outdoors man and I ain't no rookie grower.
i know the difference between a bull and a lady.
i think it's just a freak thing that happened.
i think it was a hormonal response to stress
or just a genetic thing.
ive never seen such a thing in my life and I'm actually quite 
curious as to why. Thanks for the super dank shit!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 11, 2014)

PrezDickie said:


> 13 plants no males and 7 hermi?! Either u cant tell a male from a hermi or something is crazy wrong with setup.


Love the brain avatar!


----------



## kindnug (Jan 11, 2014)

yeah his outdoor setup...

Those light leaks must be the cause> moonlight!


----------



## kindnug (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to see some pictures> if the plants have deficiencies/lockout can cause hermi.

+ I've yet to see a RD bean plant that was a herm.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 12, 2014)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i'd have to agree. i go through light leaks every run and have yet to get a hermie from it. if you ask me, i think it's just a poor and convenient excuse for any breeder that uses "light leaks" to explain their poor reasoning for the reason why a plant from their stocks throws male flowers because of it.


I've had light leaks that caused herms and then run the same plant w/o leaks (well, actually it was a small light in an extension cord plug end) and no herms the second go around.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have found from seed i see more hermie issuses but after you clone and a few times away from the
original you have a better chance of not seeing hermie issues, why when i test for breeders i run it a few
times, 70% of the time you dont see it again


----------



## kona gold (Jan 12, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'd like to see some pictures> if the plants have deficiencies/lockout can cause hermi.
> 
> + I've yet to see a RD bean plant that was a herm.



This is not true.......i had some hermie issues with their beach bum haze, and pmp haze. All hp-13 and cat piss phenos hermed.
Old clones show recessive herm traits........bummer cause they were chronic otherwise!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't take pics as they showed one by one and I debated as to keep them or not, but possibly having seedy product ain't worth the risk, as I said I ain't complaining cuz my gals are tight!

its still a good ratio from seed, I'd expect half to be male so it's a non issue really, just found it odd.
the tangie kush smells insanely good! 
Again I'm not bagging
out rd at all and I'm pretty excited about the end result.
cheers


----------



## stak (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently started some Doc's OG that I bought from TSD back in Oct '12. Six of ten germinated but one of those six died shortly after being potted so I'm left with five plants. I really would have liked to have all ten to play with so I could find the heaviest leaning faceoff possible. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2014)

Mrs. Dankness your tangie kush smells outragous in the mornings! pass my compliments on to mr. dank please.....
Im about 3-4 weeks into flower and its insanely yummy smelling... I've got one dinachem too thats rediculous as well... nice pheno's guys


----------



## kindnug (Jan 12, 2014)

kona gold said:


> This is not true.......i had some hermie issues with their beach bum haze, and pmp haze. All hp-13 and cat piss phenos hermed.
> Old clones show recessive herm traits........bummer cause they were chronic otherwise!


If the old clones aren't showing any hermi traits then the offspring shouldn't. (unless the father is @ fault)
Are you saying that an old clone from a male plant will cause offspring to have herm traits? This I've never heard.

I'd like to see some pictures of the RD hermi's, haven't seen any yet myself.

The truth> I've stress tested proven females and gotten nanners by overfeeding to the point of lockout.
It was on purpose though! Next round had 0 herm. with normal conditions/feeding.(Same mother, different clones)


----------



## kindnug (Jan 12, 2014)

If they are breeding with females that show hermi traits then...shame on them!

I haven't tried any of those strains yet so, I can't say for certain.
I could've just gotten really lucky so far. Still more beans to go


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Mrs RD - are you going to the LA Cup this year? I sure hope so 

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

i had a problem with my seeds plush berry i tried to pm you guys no luck also a couple of my budies i got pics???? just wanted an even trade if thats posable??plush berry ill have to look for the pics im just asking for another choice if thats posable i got three diffrent batches its gona trip you out plush berry..ill take this down i dont want to talk shit or cause a problem i just dont want to loose time or money.. please get back to me..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I have problems too! I am too high and I have too much good smoke!


Scott's OG #1 Second Gen clone in the sun:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> I didn't take pics as they showed one by one and I debated as to keep them or not, but possibly having seedy product ain't worth the risk, as I said I ain't complaining cuz my gals are tight!
> 
> its still a good ratio from seed, I'd expect half to be male so it's a non issue really, just found it odd.
> the tangie kush smells insanely good!
> ...


im not shure big dog whats going on but i usto own a clinic back in the day and been growing fire for along time just dont want to buy and waist thousands of dollars on a round and it just have problems not only with me but 2 other guys from 2 other clinics???? well i cant get anyone to pay me for my loses just the last and best thing is credit me a pack that is stable...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Where did you get your seeds?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

altitude seed bank my budies got theirs at last years cup i asume never asked them but they were so stoked!!!! with all the mag reviews and cups.. i got mine from altitude if i remember right.. i gota call them to find out.. Like i sead im not hear to make a big deal about it.. im shure things happend to good people just needed a reply ill take this down as soon as someone gets back to me..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2962426View attachment 2962425View attachment 2962424i had a problem with my seeds plush berry i tried to pm you guys no luck also a couple of my budies i got pics???? just wanted an even trade if thats posable??plush berry ill have to look for the pics im just asking for another choice if thats posable i got three diffrent batches its gona trip you out plush berry..ill take this down i dont want to talk shit or cause a problem i just dont want to loose time or money.. please get back to me..


big homie, rare dank doesnt make plush berry. that tga subcool.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

hahah ow shit i gota find the packs lolz i orderd all kinds of packs sorry.. shit this hole time i was upset!!!! what an ass i better hit them up!! as soon as posable i lost a round and so did my budies..shit i usualy order a shit load of seeds i gota look next time this hole time i stoped looking at the dankness page fuck!!!! this hole time i not ran anyoff their genetics fuck me SORRY lolz you now i dont read or spell right lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

you get a free pass this time, dont let it happen again or else...lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

my bad in that case i will have to start ordering rare dankness how could i confuse the two???


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

well ill have to stop by and apoligize in person fuck me... hope thier at the cup ill make it right with a donation and finaly try them out.. shit this hole time i thought the plush was thiers.. fuck me!!!!! lolz sorry guys..


----------



## stak (Jan 14, 2014)

stak said:


> I recently started some Doc's OG that I bought from TSD back in Oct '12. Six of ten germinated but one of those six died shortly after being potted so I'm left with five plants. I really would have liked to have all ten to play with so I could find the heaviest leaning faceoff possible. Maybe I'll get lucky.


Scratch that, only four out of ten have made it through germination. That's some shitty results. I got better results from tester beans (ndnguy) that were never publicly released because of germination problems.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

those white beanz are another dif breeder, thats raskal. those white s1 hermed on you?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

damn 4 out of 10 hurts. hurts bad!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> those white beanz are another dif breeder, thats raskal. those white s1 hermed on you?


no herms at all i just usualy go in with a few friends and we split the phenoe hunts and other time they go out to los angles or up north on a clone hunt and we finance each other no way man i usualy buy packs like 1500$ just dont want them to sell out i use them in my runs and if its phenoes and males i weed them out and only stick with the best if they make the cut or if im lucky and find a few gems i go for yield if i clone and they lose yeild i dont run them no more its just he way i do it... totaly of subject but this cup im gona get about 2000$ of beens hopeing to get a discount for volume buy?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

ill give a volume discount holla lol i like the gang grower mentality also, goes thru the shit and find the gem quicker!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Prices at the Cup are better also!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

stak said:


> Scratch that, only four out of ten have made it through germination. That's some shitty results. I got better results from tester beans (ndnguy) that were never publicly released because of germination problems.


hahaha, trust me, they might have done you a favor by adding duds in your pack of beans.

out of the 3.5 packs that i've done (all at the same time), almost half were either runts or mutants and damn near all grew at a slow to medium pace.

here's to hoping those 4 are all females.


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't be buying anything from Rare dankness for awhile all the seeds I ordered of Commerce city kush I got are all premature and aren't worth growing for how small and white the seeds are. I asked for an exchange through Rd and got a reply of no refunds. All the people at Rare dankness don't care about there customers cause if they did they wouldn't put out bad product and The guys that do there youtube videos wouldn't be telling everyone that buys there product not to breed with there seeds..and if you do to not release it to the public and only give Rd the opportunity to have it? Sounds like a selfish ass company that has no respect for what others do.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

All of my Scott's OG beans looked small and light colored. When I germed them they were the most vigorous. Back in the old days all of the killer weed came with a ton of small beige beans. No patterns and half the size of the current beans.

Scott's OG Beans:




Scott's OG one day after planting:



I did use a drop of H&G Roots Excelurator 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All of my Scott's OG beans looked small and light colored. When I germed them they were the most vigorous. Back in the old days all of the killer weed came with a ton of small beige beans. No patterns and half the size of the current beans.
> 
> Scott's OG Beans:
> 
> ...


Lol see wtf the color of my CCK seeds don't even compare to that Scott og and mrs.rare dankness told me to contact David to verify they even sell their seeds..? Its a bad batch dude you dont have to beat me around the bush.Single seed Centre has been one of the first distributors and for them to check is mind boggling.

First picture is Rare Dankness Commerce City Kush seeds...
Second Picture is My cross Alien Agent. Purple pheno Alien kush x Agent orange the way things should always look.


----------



## Sativasfied (Jan 15, 2014)

Sticky760 said:


> I wouldn't be buying anything from Rare dankness for awhile all the seeds I ordered of Commerce city kush I got are all premature and aren't worth growing for how small and white the seeds are.


Soooo, have you tried to germinate your CCK beans? By the post above it sounds like you took a look at the beans, didn't like what you saw and deemed them not worth growing and then came here to tell people they shouldn't buy anything from RD?



Sticky760 said:


> Lol see wtf the color of my CCK seeds don't even compare to that Scott og and mrs.rare dankness told me to contact David to verify they even sell their seeds..? Its a bad batch dude you dont have to beat me around the bush.Single seed Centre has been one of the first distributors and for them to check is mind boggling.
> 
> First picture is Rare Dankness Commerce City Kush seeds...
> Second Picture is My cross Alien Agent. Purple pheno Alien kush x Agent orange the way things should always look.


Your CCK and Mohican's Doc's Og beans look similar from my view, not surprised since they both use the RD#1 male, but yes they do compare. Beans come in all sizes shapes and color, to say the ones from your cross are the way seeds should always look astounds me.

Again, did you attempt to germinate?


Mohican's Seed Picture Thread


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 15, 2014)

All the seeds I cross myself I grow myself..don't try to act stupid mature seeds have dark colored tiger striping showing full potential of the genetic line if you have a white seed it will ultimately be a runt.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2014)

just not true


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

i have poped half shity looking seed and it just be a fucken monster... but totaly white and dead is not cool...


----------



## no clue (Jan 15, 2014)

Herijuana from Sannie is known for small whitish seeds and it's kind of legendary


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sativasfied said:


> Soooo, have you tried to germinate your CCK beans? By the post above it sounds like you took a look at the beans, didn't like what you saw and deemed them not worth growing and then came here to tell people they shouldn't buy anything from RD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes I attempted to germinate the seeds 1 didn't make it and the other Seed is not even a foot tall after two weeks of growth. The seeds I cross after showing first true leaves are a foot and a half tall in a week. I don't grow bullshit my black diamond og x blue alien I created has 11 leaflets getting 3 and a half feet tall in 2 weeks and all my seeds are tiger striped from every strain I cross. 
If they aren't dark and no tiger striping your not getting the full potential of any of the genetics your getting the shitty end of the plant lol. You can argue all you want but until you breed yourself then you'll know. When the plants are full of seeds and mature for the picking seeds fall out naturally once there ripe. Those Scott og seeds still had another two weeks on them and they'd look like mine. It's supply and demand and they can't keep up with demand so they cut product early cause they can't wait the full 10-12 weeks for the seeds to mature.
I love the genetics Rd has to offer that's why I bought the commerce city kush but when I get them and the freebie seeds from single seed Centre look better in color and tiger striping then these 11$ seeds from Rare dankness it's kind of a joke. I don't put out bad product I'd expect them to do the same


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 15, 2014)

The old saying that if you can easily crush a seed with your fingers means it's not viable is complete bs. Same goes for color of the seeds. Look at my previous post in this thread. My 501st og are much lighter than either picture you or mo put up and I was worried but all 4 that I popped germed and all 4 are some of the best looking plants in my garden. At some point I'll post pics of the seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2014)

i crushed every seed that would before i packaged my seeds... seeds swerve wouldve still sold after i crushed em lol


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 16, 2014)

This GTH1 is driving me nuts lol. She smells so damn good but still looks to have 2 weeks left. Patients is a virtue! Anyway here are some pics of her


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> The old saying that if you can easily crush a seed with your fingers means it's not viable is complete bs. Same goes for color of the seeds. Look at my previous post in this thread. My 501st og are much lighter than either picture you or mo put up and I was worried but all 4 that I popped germed and all 4 are some of the best looking plants in my garden. At some point I'll post pics of the seeds


Well with my 501st beans just over half the pack cracked and the ones that did germinate ended up being runs or slow mutants. I got some that been in veg for almost 2 months now and still looks small as hell. Same thing with the 2 female commerce city kush. Only 1 tall stretchy girl. 6 boys and a frost bomb runt lol.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 17, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> The old saying that if you can easily crush a seed with your fingers means it's not viable is complete bs. Same goes for color of the seeds. Look at my previous post in this thread. My 501st og are much lighter than either picture you or mo put up and I was worried but all 4 that I popped germed and all 4 are some of the best looking plants in my garden. At some point I'll post pics of the seeds


you know, just because a seed _could_ germ doesnt mean a breeder should sell it. i wouldnt even sell seeds that were probably viable. For what its worth i have had poor luck with rd as far as both germination and quality of overall product when compared to several other breeders in america, canada, and spain.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 17, 2014)

Man I'm going to be pissed if my star killers don't work out


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

Clankie said:


> you know, just because a seed _could_ germ doesnt mean a breeder should sell it. i wouldnt even sell seeds that were probably viable. For what its worth i have had poor luck with rd as far as both germination and quality of overall product when compared to several other breeders in america, canada, and spain.


got to agree with you on most of what you stated. even though i didn't have germ issue on all the rd beans, i did have a shit load of runts, mutants and undesirable plants from the 3.5 packs i've just recently ran.


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 18, 2014)

i breed better shit than Rd and there a mainstream company that's sad dude. People thought I came in with some bs when I said there seeds are bunk. But all there batches are bad thats what happens when you hire people in spain to breed for you instead of doing the work yourself.Rare dankness is not gonna provide refunds for any purchase either. If there seeds wouldn't have been premature then this commerce city woulda been 4 feet tall in a month and sits at under a foot in a month. Fucking waste of 40$


----------



## DabOnDabs (Jan 18, 2014)

I recently picked up a pack of Scott's OG, and a pack of Leeroy Triangle Kush. I got 12 Scott's and 11 Leeroys (in packs of 10 seeds)... 

All but one of the scotts germinated, and all of the Leeroy's did. 

Granted, I got them locally at River Rock after a fresh drop, but they look to be on point


----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2014)

thats good lets keep it real and make shure we aint the ones fucking up im all about a good seed bank, and like cloneville and pogresive options i know they have good cuts too thier on thc farmer talking shit as if they didnt know about forbid mights are easy and they cry because they are amatures.. but the cuts are lagit and so is thier prossess.. i to am a dick i blamed them for a plush berry and they dont even have that its a hole other crew.. but lets be real and try to see if its not our falt that the stuff herms becuase of our neglect.. swerve to he got killer genetics but the trend just killing him socialy i think its bullshit lets make shure the shit works on our half right before we start thowing shoes at anyone.. thier is alot of haters out thier lets be real..


----------



## DabOnDabs (Jan 18, 2014)

Sticky760 said:


> i breed better shit than Rd and there a mainstream company that's sad dude. People thought I came in with some bs when I said there seeds are bunk. But all there batches are bad thats what happens when you hire people in spain to breed for you instead of doing the work yourself.Rare dankness is not gonna provide refunds for any purchase either. If there seeds wouldn't have been premature then this commerce city woulda been 4 feet tall in a month and sits at under a foot in a month. Fucking waste of 40$


Then start a seed company! Their gear has gotta be at least okay..Seein as how they're putting out 25+% thc bud and winning cups. Just a thought.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just might start a seedbank! How can i get bodhi wholesale...


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> I just might start a seedbank! How can i get bodhi wholesale...


I've never tried bodhi you can get wholesale from alot of companys in Amsterdam and Spain, but keep in mind if your getting let's say 500 northern light seeds for 500 euros it won't be top notch it will be some outdoor stuff you'd have to perfect. I was gonna buy a bulk load for my land but it'd figure it'd try my cross out first.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2014)

Commerce city kush my 2 different girls


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 20, 2014)

I like that top picture. Do you know what pheno it is? Rd og pheno? Afghan pheno? I have 2 myself that are going finally still can't take cutting but was wondering if anybody has actually achieved that purple in it yet


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2014)

Sticky760 said:


> I like that top picture. Do you know what pheno it is? Rd og pheno? Afghan pheno? I have 2 myself that are going finally still can't take cutting but was wondering if anybody has actually achieved that purple in it yet


Tell you the truth it's too early for me to tell. Maybe the mrs. Can answer that when she has time to get around to it. I'm still waiting on a reply back from her.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jan 20, 2014)

Sticky760 . I believe you were told WEEKS ago to contact customer service with an email and a copy of your receipt. And that your issue would be resolved. You have failed to do so.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Will you be at the LA Cup MRs RD?


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here I didn't want to show everybody what you told me exactly but...
Quote Originally Posted by Mrs. Rare Dankness
No refunds. please forward your info to [email protected] David can take it from there .First he will have to check and see if that site received that strain. He will get that info from the distributor.

So for you to say that now makes you look like an ass. You told me no refunds so why would I waste my time to call David and tell him about the issue if nothing will come of it? Does that make sense to anybody?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

I learned this lesson a long time ago. Refund is different from replacement. They will replace your beans.

Magic Mountain does not give refunds! They do however give you tickets (which you sell at the entrance to people for $$$)


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't mean no disrespect at first I just didn't want people to get bad batchs like I said in the private message I love your genetics that's why I bought the seeds and you disrespect me the customer by saying I can't get an exchange or refunds of seeds purchased for your company's mistake?!?!?! That's crazy.


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 20, 2014)

She never said anything about a exchange when I asked her. I asked for a refund or exchange of seeds and she said that to me.

Lol that's funny shit, hey at least there getting some money back right?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Miscommunication happens all the time! Sounds like she wants to work with you now so move forward and get some killer RD gear! Make sure you post pictures 

Scott's OG #1 Killer Pheno - Smells like chocolate coffee skunk in veg!

Nov 23rd:




Today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sticky760 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Miscommunication happens all the time! Sounds like she wants to work with you now so move forward and get some killer RD gear! Make sure you post pictures
> 
> Scott's OG #1 Killer Pheno - Smells like chocolate coffee skunk in veg!
> 
> ...


Yeah hopefully we shall see what happens I was kind of a dick to her. That Scott's OG is looking good man. I do have one of the CCK seeds growing out in a journal on here i have, its a runt but she stinks of og so bad :'( I just wished the seeds woulda been good this girl would have probably been a keeper! She's a month old and sits under a foot..:/


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2014)

So I've got 6 outta 10 females now, 
2 tangerine kush and 4 rugburn og
the tangies are just finishing preflower
and the rugburns are about 4 weeks in outdoors.
the small is intense the flowers are gorgeous.
i don't care if people bag RD I'll keep buying from you.
ive also got some trainwreck and flo-og stashed for next season.
heres some pics, thanks RD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

What does it smell like?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What does it smeel like?


Lol.. It smells like a really stinky afghan, OG, all I have to do is barely touch it And the smell 
is on my fingers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2014)

Mines smell like my stardawg just not as strong the other is more og


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm guessing this is a skywalker og phenol of 501st og










Too bad she's a hermie so that brings me down to just 3 females 
1 hermie and 3 males with 3 seeds not germinating for a 10 pack of 501st og


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it just a weird angle or is that a hair coming out of the pod?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2014)

That's hair coming out of a pod


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2014)

damn! not great numbers ...i was gonna pop my rare darkness but the cali conn freebies,which i assumed were gonna be duds, all popped. 100% on buddah tahoe and chem 91. so ill be journaling rare darkness in a few months. hoping you got a dank skywalker pheno!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately she was the last and the other 2 which were harvested were okay but I was expecting better. I was thinking of popping a pack of 4 corners that I have see how this goes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2014)

pop more cookies lol


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 22, 2014)

All ten of my 501st OGs popped and I have 7 mothers. Im tempted to keep up to four of the seven mothers. One of my favorite strains ever. Its all I have been smoking since I harvested it a couple months ago.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> All ten of my 501st OGs popped and I have 7 mothers. Im tempted to keep up to four of the seven mothers. One of my favorite strains ever. Its all I have been smoking since I harvested it a couple months ago.


I guess I got a bad pack then because not all popped and it sure wasn't a favorite of mine. The smell was great but the smoke and high was not as good.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn! not great numbers ...i was gonna pop my rare darkness but the cali conn freebies,which i assumed were gonna be duds, all popped. 100% on buddah tahoe and chem 91. so ill be journaling rare darkness in a few months. hoping you got a dank skywalker pheno!!


hey dont dought cali connection!!!!!!!!!!! he does have the dank.. and is on my best breeder list even though i had a grudge he still is one of the best. and thats on this life!!!!! forget about the trend of hating on him his shit is still fire.. and legendary no dought... you will be pleased..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Im not hating on him, im hating on unstable herie shit. Plus i tried poppin 2 chem 91s and they were duds, wait a year pop the other 8 and they all opened. I aint hating tho, his 98 bubba is dank!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2014)

oh i aint saying your hatting but their is alot of amiture dude that claim their pro's cuz it hermed on them they blam it on him i have ran his larry and his black water and his tahoe and they always sell out... but i droped them when he never filled his promise.. but i think he just was to bussy and know i can see what that means people want your time and sometimes time alone is best.. every email ever person and ever stragler ontop of work can be overwhelming.. im just say he does have fire not to be taken lightly some breeders wish thier line up was as good as those..just saying its trendy to hate on him but no dought is his arsinal one of the best of all times.. in my book i dont run them anymore but i can see why he never got at me.. on a hole sale sometimes to many people want your time.. and sometimes work never ends.. its that good gee.. forrealz..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope i get a killer king louis and a killer chem91 , thats all im asking. Is that too much to ask from 16 beanz? Lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is it just a weird angle or is that a hair coming out of the pod?


That's what a real hermie looks like. There are two different kinds. The ones that have fem parts and male parts all mangled together, and then the kind that started out fem and switched to making male parts in the middle of the grow. That plant in the pic was destined to be a herm.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's what a real hermie looks like. There are two different kinds. The ones that have fem parts and male parts all mangled together, and then the kind that started out fem and switched to making male parts in the middle of the grow. That plant in the pic was destined to be a herm.


good thing I started taking plants out to give them a look over.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes,always look ur shit over if its new to ur room. I check every watering or other watering.cant be too sure...


----------



## crosstowntraffic (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Mrs. Rd, got any word on the Somali Taxi Ride F4's I believe you said you guys were workin' on?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 24, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> good thing I started taking plants out to give them a look over.


I'm gonna be pissed if I have problems with my 501, I popped 4 seeds, got 3 females. 2 are almost identical, short and bushy indica leaves. The other is taller and has more sativa/hybrid leaves. 
Did you check for light leaks?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I'm gonna be pissed if I have problems with my 501, I popped 4 seeds, got 3 females. 2 are almost identical, short and bushy indica leaves. The other is taller and has more sativa/hybrid leaves.
> Did you check for light leaks?


No light leaks. 
I have more than 1 plant in the tent wouldn't they all show something if I had something wrong on my part?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2014)

well if its a crack hitting only the one plant it could be possible. you move your babies around?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah they get moved around when I take some out to water and to check them out. 
There's no cracked letting in light everything is covered and good.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> well if its a crack hitting only the one plant it could be possible. you move your babies around?


Beat me to it, I've had friends get hermie a from the fucking red light on a power strip lol so if only one plant gets hit it could be the only one. Doesn't sound to be your case though if you move their positions around. Some plants are more sensitive to it than others as well so it could be hard to tell. Is it your only 501st in the garden?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Beat me to it, I've had friends get hermie a from the fucking red light on a power strip lol so if only one plant gets hit it could be the only one. Doesn't sound to be your case though if you move their positions around. Some plants are more sensitive to it than others as well so it could be hard to tell. Is it your only 501st in the garden?


Atm it was had 2 other females earlier that were harvested no problems from them. Also running commerce city kush and some clones of my stardawg


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 24, 2014)

i grew outdoors 100 ft' from huge video billboard with no ill effects. i think if they're hermie prone it effects them. just my thought on it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

Are the 501s pretty nute sensitive?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> i grew outdoors 100 ft' from huge video billboard with no ill effects. i think if they're hermie prone it effects them. just my thought on it.


I was thinking the same thing. I go in my grow room during lights out probably once a week after i come in from out of town and never have issues. I feel heat and too much nutes does it more than anything. Ooops genetics are dedinitely a big reason, probavly the number one. Some plants grow out of it though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I go in my grow room during lights out probably once a week after i come in from out of town and never have issues. I feel heat and too much nutes does it more than anything. Ooops genetics are dedinitely a big reason, probavly the number one. Some plants grow out of it though.


Yah im guilty of sneeking in after lights out! I have also found the hermie issues to decrease once you clone her a few times
away from the original seeded mom.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah im guilty of sneeking in after lights out! I have also found the hermie issues to decrease once you clone her a few times
> away from the original seeded mom.


Yeah, I almost feel I have to. I'm gone sometimes for a week and feel like if my pumps broke the night before I have a very small window to get them water...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2014)

Harvested the last of the 2013 crop!

Scott's OG with some cold weather color:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Harvested the last of the 2013 crop!
> 
> Scott's OG with some cold weather color:
> 
> ...


 Looks nice! You lucked out with this abnormally dry winter were having in CA


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 26, 2014)

Im officially a fan of RD genetics after reading this thread and would love to pick up some beans, but attitude literally is out of stock of every strain I want to buy. Scotts OG, Night terror, and 501st OG. Any other banks to pick up from online? I'm a little far from CO

Thanks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2014)

2 days and only 5- 4 corners have split the shell. Going to give them another day or 2 see if anymore pop before I post more pictures. The problems I see with these beans is they are big and light colored might needed a but of scuff.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't leave them in the water for more than 24 hours. I also recently decided that as soon as the taproot pops out to plant it! I had a few strains recently pop within like 6 hours in the water and thought for sure they would sprout but I either left them in the water too long or the coco I put them in was too cold and not fresh. I've also found using distilled water that is kept around 80-85 helps speed up germination.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2014)

The picture was after 24 hrs. Now they are in paper towel and a sandwich baggie. I'll check them later and see if anything had changed.

Just checked 6/10 are showing tails.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 26, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Are the 501s pretty nute sensitive?


I hit them hard with advanced nutes in hydro, had my concentration higher than what was probably optimal. After a thorough flush, every pheno came out great. Running Afghan HAs with a lower concentration, yields seem a bit lower than I was expecting, but I have another week or two before I start flushing so I am hoping for some late gains. Sorry no pics, I no longer have access to a camera : (


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> I hit them hard with advanced nutes in hydro, had my concentration higher than what was probably optimal. After a thorough flush, every pheno came out great. Running Afghan HAs with a lower concentration, yields seem a bit lower than I was expecting, but I have another week or two before I start flushing so I am hoping for some late gains. Sorry no pics, I no longer have access to a camera : (


I can say I got a mean claw on just the 501st in my grow. I think the sky walker is sensitive


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jan 26, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can say I got a mean claw on just the 501st in my grow. I think the sky walker is sensitive


http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501st3b_zps68b8306e.jpg
rollitup isnt letting me post the image directly, better quality with photo bucket anyways.
Pic above is 501st OG sometime during flush. Drew a red circle in the bottom left of the pic to show the fan leaves have the tips burnt from having too high of a concentration of advanced nutes, but are not eagle clawing. All the leaves at the top of the plant bend downwards tho due to my vertical lighting.


----------



## mansoorjane (Jan 28, 2014)

I am really interested in this cornbread, i think i may order it from the tude
is there any info you can give me on it?
any pics, advice, different pheno's??? i am also interested in the rd#2, i read somewhere that it is a ghost og male?
katsu bubba x ghost og sounds like the super fire to me


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 30, 2014)

No other seed banks online? lol I guess I'm moving to CO next fall for school then. Hopefully this place is in Denver or else it will be a drive. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking shitty on the 4 corners. I planted the 6/10 seeds that showed taps and I'm waiting on them to break soil. 2 days nothing yet. The other 4 beans still haven't opened up leaving me at a 60% germination rate.. let's see if those 6 break soil


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jan 30, 2014)

benmorgan236 said:


> Im officially a fan of RD genetics after reading this thread and would love to pick up some beans, but attitude literally is out of stock of every strain I want to buy. Scotts OG, Night terror, and 501st OG. Any other banks to pick up from online? I'm a little far from CO
> 
> Thanks


Do a google search or check the rd website, they have a list of seedbanks, all the main ones carry rd. Sorry to be the one to tell you but your gonna have a tough time getting the 501 og, they sold out within days of the last release. Also the night terror they stopped making so if you see it I would get it quick. 

On a side note I've been trying to post some harvest pics of my Night Terror And gth but rollitup is giving me problems. they have been curing for about a month now and both smell and smoke amazing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

They are working on fixing the likes and photo uploader.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

WW - have you tried Rapid Rooters? I had 99% success rate with them and I planted some very funky looking seeds  I have also had the same success rate with clones. Subcool turned me on to them and I figure he knows what works. I wish I could find the recipe and make them myself.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> WW - have you tried Rapid Rooters? I had 99% success rate with them and I planted some very funky looking seeds  I have also had the same success rate with clones. Subcool turned me on to them and I figure he knows what works. I wish I could find the recipe and make them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the rapid rooters for clones and speaking of that I need to pick up more since I used the last for cuts yesterday. 

I'm just kind of bummed that out of a pack only 6 popped tails and those 6 have yet to break soil still while other stuff is moving along as usual. It's not like I don't know how to germinate seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea we know the odds of all 6 making it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Think positive tho, the plants sense the negativity lol but i only got 3 mendodawgs too flower and one was worth it alone, well see how the second goes... Hoping you get a dank 90x pheno. I was checking that out the other day and it sounds dank!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Think positive tho, the plants sense the negativity lol but i only got 3 mendodawgs too flower and one was worth it alone, well see how the second goes... Hoping you get a dank 90x pheno. I was checking that out the other day and it sounds dank!


Lol the 90x was just a name they threw on it before when they were trying to keep it secret or something but the real mom used was the triangle that's used in the Scotts and leeroys


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

yea triangle x chemdawg sounds good. still hoping you get that fire...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw a post in THC farmer where the guy says that Triangle was just some no name weed that came out of Florida and people tried to make it sound important. Have you heard anything about that?

I love my Scott's OG #1. I just wish I knew exactly what was in it. Time to start a Canna DNA registry!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I saw a post in THC farmer where the guy says that Triangle was just some no name weed that came out of Florida and people tried to make it sound important. Have you heard anything about that?
> 
> I love my Scott's OG #1. I just wish I knew exactly what was in it. Time to start a Canna DNA registry!
> 
> ...


That's the first I heard of it being a no name. It's said triangle is one of the rare elites and possibly one of the best ogs


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

I did a search for triangle and it was on of the first results. It was a post on a thread so who knows how credible it is.

Let's see if I can find it again...

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-triangle-kush-story.45168/


What do you think?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is what they have in Seed Finder:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Triangle_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/

There is a post at the bottom that states:

_Just wanted to point out that the source of the strain is desputed under the clone only profile for "The white" which is a selected pheno of Tringle kush. Said to Have nothing to do with 3 locations or florida and to actually be from the west coast USA&#8217;s California. Who knows though. I personally don&#8217;t care either way, although it would be strange to name a strain after 3 cities or 3 of anything non bud related..._


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

I cut down my smaller cck was itching to try it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

I cant wait to pop my triangle x blackberry kush. But first... Sour d x cindy 99


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

this is your triangle cush its diamond ogshe yields heavy the only person that i know that usto carry it was clone ville but that was supper supper supper dank i let it go thinking i could get it anytime.. a person just asked me for it after like 4 years i called calvin and he sead he haddent seen it in years..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice right there


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

All looking dank guys! I need to start getting prepared for the LA Cup.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mega drop with all the new strains at the 'tude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2014)

I noticed that but I'm waiting until I here back about the other stuff before I pull the trigger on the new gear. Hope to hear something good soon because I got my eye on a couple things.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Starkiller will be gone


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 1, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Starkiller will be gone


 I was surprised to see that one, I thought they said it was a one off.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Mega drop with all the new strains at the 'tude.


Yah but i hate ordering from the tude.... Just to dam risky with customs


----------



## Cannablitz420 (Feb 1, 2014)

just trimmed up a venom og, decent yield, and smelled amazing, pure OG fuel funk


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 1, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah but i hate ordering from the tude.... Just to dam risky with customs


I agree, I've pretty much given up on attitude. Thank god there was a star killer drop locally,waited a year to get my hands on those and very happy I didn't have to worry about actually receiving it. I've got multiple packs to dig through too so I can make some killer f2's. I hope corn bread and ghost of Lee Roy drop locally too, I got grape ox a month ago


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 5, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> I cant wait to pop my triangle x blackberry kush. But first... Sour d x cindy 99


That Sour d x cindy 99 sounds incredible wish I could get my hands on it. I had legit Cindy 99 moms back in the day, but no more.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes so far so good, got 8 open with tails. Hoping for a nice cindy pheno and a nice sourd pheno...well see.


----------



## spunion (Feb 5, 2014)

For people who have experience growing some of these strains, is it even possible to attain a 1/gpw minimum in SOG (minimal veg time, 600w hps with xxxl hood). Mainly eyeing the 501st OG, not sure it'll get the yield I'm after though. Seems too stretchy, my main concern with trying to use OGs in a SOG.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

spunion said:


> For people who have experience growing some of these strains, is it even possible to attain a 1/gpw minimum in SOG (minimal veg time, 600w hps with xxxl hood). Mainly eyeing the 501st OG, not sure it'll get the yield I'm after though. Seems too stretchy, my main concern with trying to use OGs in a SOG.


.75 gpw would be a lot more likely. If you could hit a lb under a 600w with a kush type strain consider yourself doing very well. I know the 501st is supposed to be a better yielding kush, but I think 16 oz would be doing well above average. I just planted my 501st seeds so I'm hoping to do this myself.


----------



## spunion (Feb 5, 2014)

Would I do better with a chem strain? Sounds like both RD#2 and Skywalker OG are very good yielders for kush-types.

The closest experience I have with anything kush-like was a Flo, which was amazing but a very modest yield.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 5, 2014)

spunion said:


> For people who have experience growing some of these strains, is it even possible to attain a 1/gpw minimum in SOG (minimal veg time, 600w hps with xxxl hood). Mainly eyeing the 501st OG, not sure it'll get the yield I'm after though. Seems too stretchy, my main concern with trying to use OGs in a SOG.


I came about 40 grams short of achieving 1g/watt with my 600w on my last grow but it wasn't sog. I only had 2 plants in 3 gallon smart pots. Ghost train haze #1 and Night terror og. As far as the 501st I've got 3 ladies about 2 weeks in 12/12 right now. 2 are more bushy indica looking and haven't stretched much, the 3rd I think is the og leaning pheno and has sativa like leaves and is stretchier. So I guess it depends what pheno you get. I can tell you the rugburns stretch quite a bit tho so prob steer clear of that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I came about 40 grams short of achieving 1g/watt with my 600w on my last grow but it wasn't sog. I only had 2 plants in 3 gallon smart pots. Ghost train haze #1 and Night terror og. As far as the 501st I've got 3 ladies about 2 weeks in 12/12 right now. 2 are more bushy indica looking and haven't stretched much, the 3rd I think is the og leaning pheno and has sativa like leaves and is stretchier. So I guess it depends what pheno you get. I can tell you the rugburns stretch quite a bit tho so prob steer clear of that


You had like 560 grams dry?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 5, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You had like 560 grams dry?


Yep, the ghost train was a massive yield at 12 ozs and night terror wasn't bad either at 8 ozs


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghost train is a haze cross right?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea it was the gth #1 so ghost og x nevilles wreck. I think she yielded so much becuase she responded amazingly to topping for 4 main colas and it wasn't very bushy so pretty much every nug got lots of light and is rock hard, not much popcorn on her.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

My SLH does very, very well with topping. It has that super silver haze structure to it. I'm hoping my 501st og has the same structure.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 6, 2014)

Managed to get a friend with a camera to take a pic of some headstash of one of my keeper phenos of the 501st OG. Photobucket keeps highest resolution of the pic, recommend saving and zooming in to look at the THC, only one other pheno maybe as crystally out of seven phenos.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501st_zps12dda051.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501stclose_zps4a55267c.png


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 7, 2014)

I would really appreciate it if everyone who has grown 501st og, rugburn og, moonshine haze, and purple haze #1 could post what their flowering times were. From my research I should have no problem taking the moonshine and rug burn to 70 days, but seems like most 501s I have seen have been taken around day 60. I also have found literally no information on purple haze #1 although description says it can go 70 days. 

Im hoping I won't need to do a staggered harvest and just chop everything at day 70, give or take a couple days. 

Thanks!


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

think i took my 501st 9-10 weeks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

Mines went 8 and 9 for the 501st.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 7, 2014)

Another pheno of the 501st.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501stOG_zps4c286d63.jpg


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

That is some Rare Dankness!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

My last cck.








.
Got to check my notes to find out exactly what week she is on. But she should be done in 2.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2014)

nice shit right therr...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

What is CCK? Cream Cheese Kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is CCK? Cream Cheese Kush


 commerce city kush by Rare dankness.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! The Cream Cheese Kush was just a joke! Although now I could really go for some Cream Cheese Kush


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies on the 501st, I'm curious if anyone has taken her to the 70 day mark...not that getting a early finishing pheno would be such a bad thing but it would be good to know now before I put my screen up and can't move shit around


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 7, 2014)

Cck is looking good, have you sampled her yet? I just got some from a dispensary and it's pretty damn potent.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes the cck has been sampled and is fire. I'm waiting for it to sit in a jar if it can


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn wbw, that looks like some nice chunky colas on that, hopefully shes a keeper for you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

She smells stank which is a good thing and she is doing quite well for the size grow bag she's in. I think that comes from the chem#4. I got clones of her vegging away along with a 501st that I think needs a second run.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

I have noticed that many of my seed plants were much danker when they were cloned. The Jilly Bean went from a creamy orange seed plant to a super strong nose-burning chocolate mint clone. The Jesus OG and the Scott's OG both are showing incredible vigor and the 4th gen clones are looking healthy.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 8, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501st3b_zps68b8306e.jpg
> rollitup isnt letting me post the image directly, better quality with photo bucket anyways.
> Pic above is 501st OG sometime during flush. Drew a red circle in the bottom left of the pic to show the fan leaves have the tips burnt from having too high of a concentration of advanced nutes, but are not eagle clawing. All the leaves at the top of the plant bend downwards tho due to my vertical lighting.


Hard to tell from the light, but it looks like you've got way too much N for flower. Dark green, waxy leaves...Also the little leaves protuding from the buds are clawed, which is another symptom of N tox.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone grown Dark Shadow Haze, how was she? Great yield? Taste? High? Potency?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 8, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Anyone grown Dark Shadow Haze, how was she? Great yield? Taste? High? Potency?


Im curious on this as well...wanted to pick up some beans but I already have a couple grape ape crosses in the stash...including purple haze #1 that I'm running now. She has a crazy ass grapey smell with HUGE dark green leaves and very thick stems. Not budding as quick as my moonshine haze tho which I find odd.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 8, 2014)

DabOnDabs said:


> Hard to tell from the light, but it looks like you've got way too much N for flower. Dark green, waxy leaves...Also the little leaves protuding from the buds are clawed, which is another symptom of N tox.


Or using vertical lighting as I stated because if the direction of the light from a leaf is at a lower altitude, the reaction of the leaf is to curl downward to make the top surface of the leaf more available to the light which looks like an eagle claw aka N toxicity.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

Got to talk with Scott at the cup today! Mrs RD was there too! I should have bought a hat. I may go back tomorrow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice... hopefully ill be able to make the Denver cup this year.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 8, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Or using vertical lighting as I stated because if the direction of the light from a leaf is at a lower altitude, the reaction of the leaf is to curl downward to make the top surface of the leaf more available to the light which looks like an eagle claw aka N toxicity.


I agree that they will bend to make their surface more available to the light, however...they still arent supposed to claw. or look dark green, and waxy. That is n tox.


Mine point towards the light too... But they dont claw.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I'm gonna grab the ghost of leeroy. The genetics say ghost og x leeroy so I don't think it's gth 1 x leeroy like someone stated earlier although I could be wrong but on the rd. Site and attitude both says ghost og which I'm guessing the cut crossed to a leeroy stud?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya that was me that said that originally I meant to post I was wrong after I saw. The river rock website lied lol. I thought about grabbin a pack too but I think I should be able to try some pretty soon to decide how much I like it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Ya that was me that said that originally I meant to post I was wrong after I saw. The river rock website lied lol. I thought about grabbin a pack too but I think I should be able to try some pretty soon to decide how much I like it


Haha how soon?
I know smoke, taste and effects differs from people but I think I'd like to hear if this is a winner og hybrid. I mean it should be easy to get some very very og like girls with them leaning either way triangle or ghost.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 9, 2014)

DabOnDabs said:


> I agree that they will bend to make their surface more available to the light, however...they still arent supposed to claw. or look dark green, and waxy. That is n tox.
> 
> 
> Mine point towards the light too... But they dont claw.


All leaves on the plant below the light had absolutely no clawing. So unless N toxicity causes only the leaves above the light to claw......

Look at 4 Corners on raredankness.com and look at the third photo. Hmmm dark green waxy leaves....must be N tox according to your logic.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 9, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha how soon?
> I know smoke, taste and effects differs from people but I think I'd like to hear if this is a winner og hybrid. I mean it should be easy to get some very very og like girls with them leaning either way triangle or ghost.


I talked to a trimmer a couple weeks ago and he said it's curing so I would think sometime this week, ill def post some pics and what not if I can get my hands on it. But I think you are right, the potential should be there. 2 of the best ogs IMO


----------



## DabOnDabs (Feb 9, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> All leaves on the plant below the light had absolutely no clawing. So unless N toxicity causes only the leaves above the light to claw......
> 
> Look at 4 Corners on raredankness.com and look at the third photo. Hmmm dark green waxy leaves....must be N tox according to your logic.


okay, 3rd photo, 4 corners, raredankness.com







Failing to see your point. These leaves are neither curling, nor waxy, nor dark green.


Also keep in mind that half the pictures you see are greenhouse outdoor high elevation winter pictures. You dont grow under the same conditions. On that note, I wasnt trying to start a pissing match with you. Keep up the good work in your garden


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 10, 2014)

DabOnDabs said:


> okay, 3rd photo, 4 corners, raredankness.com
> Also keep in mind that half the pictures you see are greenhouse outdoor high elevation winter pictures. You dont grow under the same conditions. On that note, I wasnt trying to start a pissing match with you. Keep up the good work in your garden


Neither am I, I should have just mentioned that the leaves in the photo are dark due to the purple that seems to show in most phenos of 501st OG. Anyways I came on here to post this:

Afghan HA freshly cut from the stem:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-02-1002-44-20475_zps5644d3f2.jpg


Post some better pics another day of cured nugs, I just really liked the coloring in the bud.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I talked to a trimmer a couple weeks ago and he said it's curing so I would think sometime this week, ill def post some pics and what not if I can get my hands on it. But I think you are right, the potential should be there. 2 of the best ogs IMO


Cool hope to see that soon. I'm looking forward to grabbing that pack if those are the genetics and not a typo.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 10, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> All leaves on the plant below the light had absolutely no clawing. So unless N toxicity causes only the leaves above the light to claw......
> 
> Look at 4 Corners on raredankness.com and look at the third photo. Hmmm dark green waxy leaves....must be N tox according to your logic.


Clawing starts on new growth. My plants get fed a high N diet compared to many growers and while darker green is just fine the clawing is not ok. Heat stress can also do it but based on how your leaves look I would say it's an N excess. Back off the feed and watch the new growth to make sure there is improvement. The leaves that are clawed now won't recover.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Feb 10, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Clawing starts on new growth. My plants get fed a high N diet compared to many growers and while darker green is just fine the clawing is not ok. Heat stress can also do it but based on how your leaves look I would say it's an N excess. Back off the feed and watch the new growth to make sure there is improvement. The leaves that are clawed now won't recover.


Here are pictures of my 4 Corners crop:
View attachment 2990630View attachment 2990629
In the first picture you will see the plant in full, the lights are level with the top of the plant, so only the very top is going to have that eagle claw look. The second picture is of the top most bud site of the first picture. You will see how the leaves are curving downwards from the base to the tips and on the sides of each blade of the leaf. If you look at the first picture again you will see that all the rest of the leafs on the plant are fine and that the top most of the plant is level with the light which coincidentally according to you and DabonDabs would say I started hitting with too high a concentration of nutes causing eagle clawing which is not what happened. 
View attachment 2990643
The third picture is of a plant that is getting hit on all four sides, YES 4 SIDES, of vertical 1000W SHPS lighting and is of the same crop as the above pics. The leaves having light coming from all directions just start eagle clawing from almost the bottom most fan leaf to the top of the plant, but you can see in the top right corner of the picture in the background other plants only getting hit by 1 angle of lighting and have flat leaves....and yes my entire hydro system is interconnected so they get the same nutes and these are all 4 Corner plants. So if they are getting the same concentration of nutes and one 4 Corners plant has massive eagle clawing, but you see another that looks like it has none....that should maybe tell you that vertical lighting, especially from multiple lights at multiple angles WILL cause the leaves to curl downwards which looks like eagle clawing. As you guys said, eagle clawing will only occur on new growth and not affect the fan leaves already fully developed......well if the plant in the third pic has leaves eagle clawing towards the bottom of the plant to the top, and the one in the first pic only has it at the very top where it is level with the light, then there is no way it can be N toxicity because it would impact all the plants in the setup at about the same height when the N toxicity would start.

Oh and btw, I never refuted the fact that my 501st pic, which was at the tail end of the grow, was showing a toxicity from the burning at the tips of the leaves....it was just not an N toxicity. Was hitting too high with the sensi bloom trying to push for more yield when the hairs were changing colors. And the burning of the tips show well before any eagle clawing from N toxicity unless maybe you have a strain that is super sensitive to N from what I have been told about sensi bloom.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like pic uploader is finally working for me so finally here are a couple of my harvest pics. I will prob do a grow/smoke report with more pics and grow info soon.

Night Terror OG:





Ghost Train Haze #1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn! that cola


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2014)

Just put in a order for the ghost of leeroy. Might grab the cornbread next week.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn! that cola


ya man, the main colas on this thing were beasts. That wasn't even the biggest one. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Just put in a order for the ghost of leeroy. Might grab the cornbread next week.


Nice, I'm still hoping I can get my hands on some of that smoke this week. Good luck getting your order, I've had shitty luck with attitude lately. If your east coast tho maybe you'll have better luck


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah east coast. So hopefully no hiccups


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2014)

nice buy! dropping my rare darkness now...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 12, 2014)

Niceeeee, your gonna like that rare darkness. I've never grown it but have smoked it a few times and it is def some fire!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2014)

most of the seeds were retarded lookin, just watered em into pellets with some piranha. im looking for that heavy narco high, that the effect you experienced?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 12, 2014)

Ya it was a potent narcotic all over high. If your in colorado I can tell you a club that runs it if you wanna try yourself. 

What do you mean about the seeds? Light colored or what?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2014)

looked into getting night terror attitude is sold out


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Light and not fully formed. I took a few pics so ill put em up in a few. Lets see how they do when on a date with some h2o


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 12, 2014)

WBW finally we get some Info on them two sexy gems! I see ur gonna grab both!! I think ima go with the cornbread instead of the ghost as I thought previously. I hope like hell ill get a super satty leanin pheno from the katsu. Post lots of pictures for us!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> WBW finally we get some Info on them two sexy gems! I see ur gonna grab both!! I think ima go with the cornbread instead of the ghost as I thought previously. I hope like hell ill get a super satty leanin pheno from the katsu. Post lots of pictures for us!


That's the plan.i was skeptical at first but then I saw on Instagram where moonshine or mrs. Rd confirmed it was ghost og x leeroy so that's a win win for me. Still want to grab the cornbread.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2014)

As retarded and premature as the seeds appeared, 10 for 10 on rare darkness germed


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Edit in a foot in my mouth as well...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2014)

I just saw some nice pics of that on Instagram. Good luck with yours.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2014)

I germed with piranha and distilled water in pellets, bright white roots! If i find that bitch, ill share lol


----------



## ThatLEDGrowKid (Feb 15, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Looks like pic uploader is finally working for me so finally here are a couple of my harvest pics. I will prob do a grow/smoke report with more pics and grow info soon.
> 
> Night Terror OG:
> View attachment 2991554
> ...


haha dawg, you get these as clones from Kind Love? they sell these two exact strains all the time, just picked up a night terror og from them actually...probably weird coincidence though


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 16, 2014)

ThatLEDGrowKid said:


> haha dawg, you get these as clones from Kind Love? they sell these two exact strains all the time, just picked up a night terror og from them actually...probably weird coincidence though


Lol no I didn't actually, both were started from seed. I did notice they put the night terror out almost around the same time I harvested mine though which is kind of funny. Did you try any of kind loves finished nugs of the night terror? I was interested to see what kind of pheno they are running compared to mine


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 17, 2014)

I would love to see some pictures of Cornbread. I wanna buy some seeds of her. Anyone have pics?


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay I scored a pack of the 501st OG at the HT Canna Cup in S.B.! I went straight to your booth, I was so excited lol. Can't wait to pop these  Thank you RD

I've been doing my homework but, any insight on growing the strain or picking pheno's, I would love to hear!


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone grown Ghost Train Haze, or Night Terror OG?


----------



## Banana444 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi just popping in to say hi, RD caught my eye when looking at beans, I got a pack of the kyber kush and el jefe. I have the el jefe vegging at 3 weeks and just took a clone off of each for sexing. Anyone run these strains? Looking for a journal but cant seem to find one.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 27, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Anyone grown Ghost Train Haze, or Night Terror OG?


The ghost train haze #1 grows like fucking crazy. Everyone is always surprised, even after being warned. 
Amazing smoke too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

Scott's OG out by the pool:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 27, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Anyone grown Ghost Train Haze, or Night Terror OG?


Lol look back like 3-4 pages for my post, I just grew both of them at the same time and have some pics. I keep meaning to do a full grow report but haven't had time. If you have any specific questions let me know


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 27, 2014)

GrowTree'sBlowTree's said:


> Yay I scored a pack of the 501st OG at the HT Canna Cup in S.B.! I went straight to your booth, I was so excited lol. Can't wait to pop these  Thank you RD
> 
> I've been doing my homework but, any insight on growing the strain or picking pheno's, I would love to hear!


nice pick up, one of my favs. I have 3 phenos half way through flower, 1st time growing it. I know scott said the stretchier ones are the more og phenos. I have 1 of those that tripled in height, the other 2 only a about doubled. The og leaning one seems like it likes a little more N than the others. They smell great!


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 28, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Lol look back like 3-4 pages for my post, I just grew both of them at the same time and have some pics. I keep meaning to do a full grow report but haven't had time. If you have any specific questions let me know


Perfect! I really want to grow this, looks too good!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2014)

Curious to hear if anyone tried ght 8 or 9? I want a nice a sativa smoke finally lol and I'm debating on which of the 2 I should pop.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 28, 2014)

I've smoked gth #8 but it was months ago so I don't remember specifics, I do remember that I also had #2 at the same time and I think I liked that one more. I say pop the #9, I wanna see what that venom brings to the mix, plus I think the flavors will complement each other well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I've smoked gth #8 but it was months ago so I don't remember specifics, I do remember that I also had #2 at the same time and I think I liked that one more. I say pop the #9, I wanna see what that venom brings to the mix, plus I think the flavors will complement each other well


Thanks I was leaning to that one just cause I did like the venom og I grew.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 28, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks I was leaning to that one just cause I did like the venom og I grew.


No prob, did you get your ghost of leeroy ok?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes I did. Box came taped up but no green tape.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Feb 28, 2014)

Niceeeee. I might have to find one my of my east coast buddies to be the middle man for my packages. Last 2 or 3 all were snagged from attitude.


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Mar 3, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> nice pick up, one of my favs. I have 3 phenos half way through flower, 1st time growing it. I know scott said the stretchier ones are the more og phenos. I have 1 of those that tripled in height, the other 2 only a about doubled. The og leaning one seems like it likes a little more N than the others. They smell great!


Awesome thanks for the pheno tips ;D


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Scott's OG today:




Along with a couple cuts from the LA Cup - Blue Dream and LA Confidential


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 3, 2014)

Lookin good mo. 

What the hell is up with the like button?

I have some cornbread and ghost of leeroy on the way so I will be running the whole 2014 RD line in a few months  

Hopefully there is some more grow info on them by then


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Lookin good mo.
> 
> What the hell is up with the like button?
> 
> ...


Nice. I want the cornbread because I like a nice Bubba and the katsu is something I haven't tried. I should be running mine shortly (ghost of leeroy and others)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2014)

Think I am gonna shoot for the bday promo and grab a pack of cornbread with a the 5x pack the ox they are doing for the promo. Cornbread and the ox together should straight knockout indicas


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2014)

yea cant go wrong with bubba!


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 7, 2014)

Whoever ordered my Dark Shadow Haze, I HATE YOU SO MUCH! I hope she yields you a bountiful harvest of sticky buds!

Damnit, lol anyways out of all the Rare Dankness left on Attitude, what is the best yielder/smoke potency and taste? I am game for anything now that dark shadow haze was taken out of the equation


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Whoever ordered my Dark Shadow Haze, I HATE YOU SO MUCH! I hope she yields you a bountiful harvest of sticky buds!
> 
> Damnit, lol anyways out of all the Rare Dankness left on Attitude, what is the best yielder/smoke potency and taste? I am game for anything now that dark shadow haze was taken out of the equation


I think there is more listed.

As far as big yields I would think any of the sativa would do it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea cant go wrong with bubba!


You are right about that. The yield could use a boost which is why I went with the cornbread since they say "big yields". Guess I'm gonna be doing another rare dankness grow. Ghost of leeroy will be the first to start this weekend.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 8, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are right about that. The yield could use a boost which is why I went with the cornbread since they say "big yields". Guess I'm gonna be doing another rare dankness grow. Ghost of leeroy will be the first to start this weekend.


That's what I like to hear, keep us posted on that. I'm hoping my order comes today even though they won't be popped for a few months most likely


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

For sure. I'm looking forward to these new crosses. Gonna be making some room in the coming weeks to pop the rest when they come in. More than likely I will start a new thread for these.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be pulling up a chair for that one if you do. I may start one for the last few weeks of my current run, think I've got a couple rugburn keepers and hopefully a couple 501st ogs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I'll be pulling up a chair for that one if you do. I may start one for the last few weeks of my current run, think I've got a couple rugburn keepers and hopefully a couple 501st ogs


Cool, post pics of those keepers as I got some of those as well. I saw some pretty nice pics of all the new stuff on I.g. made me glad I picked up ghost of leeroy and cornbread. As soon as I start the thread I'll pass the link along


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright, out of these which you guys recommend, I have 5 in mind! 1)Starkiller 2)Scott OG, 3)Venom OG, 4)501st 5)Karma Bitch? Any of those specifically stand out? I want to order to get the freebies from attitude too!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

Venom og was pretty nice. Some good chemmy og.
The Scotts og was pretty good too even with a early harvest so I know done right is dank. 5 1st and Starkville both got some crazy colors and I've grown 501st smelled pretty loud but smoke wasn't all that. Maybe my pheno.


----------



## Equiqed (Mar 9, 2014)

What's your guys opinion on rare dankness? Are they legit? Connoisseur quality if grown right


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 9, 2014)

Equiqed said:


> What's your guys opinion on rare dankness? Are they legit? Connoisseur quality if grown right


There is 439 pages on their gear.
I'd say their legit.
Look back at previous pages, plenty of bud porn.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

Equiqed said:


> What's your guys opinion on rare dankness? Are they legit? Connoisseur quality if grown right


Yeah they are legit. I've gotten some nice girls from there stock. Not the biggest yields from the og lines but can find some nice phenols


----------



## kona gold (Mar 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OG out by the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the first big Scott you put out?
The other pics were smaller, but this one looks like it will be a yielder!
Hope it finishes good, cause it might be some zonic!?!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 9, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Alright, out of these which you guys recommend, I have 5 in mind! 1)Starkiller 2)Scott OG, 3)Venom OG, 4)501st 5)Karma Bitch? Any of those specifically stand out? I want to order to get the freebies from attitude too!


Lol obviously you are interested in some Skywalker crosses, I've smoked everything on your list except the karma bitch. Starkiller and 501 are a couple of my all time favs. I do have 3 501st ogs getting close to finish and one of them is pretty picky with nutes. Can't go wrong with the Scott's, and the venom is like wbw said, chemy type of kush flavor. And I've heard nothing but good things about the karma bitch. If you let us know what type of specifics your looking for I can be more help. Also there should be some good pics of all those strains on the web so do some research


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 9, 2014)

Equiqed said:


> What's your guys opinion on rare dankness? Are they legit? Connoisseur quality if grown right


Yes. Even if not grown the best the quality is better than most. I say this from experience of both growing their stuff and smoking their stuff from dispensaries that didn't do it as good as me. And like rocky mtn man said, look through this thread. Plenty of nice pics. I put up some pretty sexy pics about 5 pages back so you don't have to go too far


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

The little Scott's I grew before had rock hard buds with a perfect stone. This big girl already smells like coffee and chocolate with a hint of skunk. You can definitely see the Triangle influence in this bush. For a while it had three distinct sides in a triangle pyramid configuration. She is really starting to fill out and is almost ready to go in the ground. I just need to find the right spot  Can't wait to see what she does with a full SoCal season in the ground. I should start a thread where we can vote on what her finished size will be.


Here she is today:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

This is what the buds looked like on the mother Scott's OMG #1 (SOG1) seed plant:




The new big girl is from the second generation of clones.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kona gold (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This is what the buds looked like on the mother Scott's OMG #1 (SOG1) seed plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same large pod variety of Scott you posted before?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The little Scott's I grew before had rock hard buds with a perfect stone. This big girl already smells like coffee and chocolate with a hint of skunk. You can definitely see the Triangle influence in this bush. For a while it had three distinct sides in a triangle pyramid configuration. She is really starting to fill out and is almost ready to go in the ground. I just need to find the right spot  Can't wait to see what she does with a full SoCal season in the ground. I should start a thread where we can vote on what her finished size will be.
> 
> 
> Here she is today:
> ...


I think you are gonna be super stoked this year.
Are those neighbors in the pink house in pic?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

That is the back of the neighbor's garage. 

It is the same large pod variety of scott's.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow you kidding buy 1 get two free right now at the tude? Fucking done deal. I have more then enough beans and spent more then enough money but I am certainly glad I didn't grab em at the B day promo.

Now I need help deciding what to buy  Scotts looks great. But that Grape Ox sounds super interesting too.

oOPS I don't read  it's only half packs. Still good deal


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is the back of the neighbor's garage.
> 
> It is the same large pod variety of scott's.


It doesn't look as mutant podded as the other ones looked. Did you fertilize this one different(i.e. did you use less nitrogen?

You must have some hella cool neighbors, as that would make me sketched with someone that close to me!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

So Cal and MJ are very old friends 

I have actually been feeding her mostly fish. 5 1 1, CalMag, and Micro.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So Cal and MJ are very old friends
> 
> I have actually been feeding her mostly fish. 5 1 1, CalMag, and Micro.


You mean Alaskan 5-1-1? Glad to know that about So Cal. Didn't pick up on that vibe on a recent visit, but I don't know shit about that zone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think I have enough Rd beans.. This promo now I feel I can grab leery with 2 free 6 packs


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 11, 2014)

Wondering about the viability of my RD beans. Two of them are connected as one seed. They're mostly gray in color and a few have a dark brown line on one edge almost like a crack was developing. Are these normal characteristics of RD beans? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Could you take a pic and post it? That sounds weird as hell dude.


----------



## flor da vida (Mar 11, 2014)

Have u guys ever heard of MANGA ROSA ? its a mitical brazilian strain not the danknesssss... but a very nice sativa from the south hemisphere.... smooth taste... looks beautifull , but hard to find the originals !!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Could you take a pic and post it? That sounds weird as hell dude.


here you can see they're all gray, the double seed and the beginning split in another. There's a pic of the reverse side too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow those look absolutely horrible dude.

They haven't posted here in a month I'd try and contact them through their website or something.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Wow those look absolutely horrible dude.
> 
> They haven't posted here in a month I'd try and contact them through their website or something.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Equiqed (Mar 11, 2014)

What's the mother of Scott's og? Is it triangle or 90x


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Equiqed said:


> What's the mother of Scott's og? Is it triangle or 90x


Triangle I believe


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Bro, I know those seeds look gnarly......but a lot of their beans look this way, and are still viable. So contact them to send you out some new beans, cause they should, but I would pop that double especially.....mutations can be a great thing!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah shoot them a email or make a Instagram account. They are on there posting every hour#


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 11, 2014)

Ya some of the rd beans I've got recently were immature looking but I had no problems with germination. Although I didn't have any cracked ones, that one would concern me. Did you get them locally?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Those look amazing! I cant wait to see what comes out of them. Haven't seen seeds that looked like that in ages.

Is it a haze strain?

On the seed pic thread (see my sig) one of the breeders posted a pic of a double seed.

The best seed I ever had was the size of a pea and looked like a miniature black coconut!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 11, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Ya some of the rd beans I've got recently were immature looking but I had no problems with germination. Although I didn't have any cracked ones, that one would concern me. Did you get them locally?


Got them off of attitude. El jefe....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dear mrs rare danknes and fam...im gearing up for 420 and i do have a wish list.i was looking at rd breed and want to know which beans will give me a knock out high.a couch lock where i dont want to move? I was looking at 501 & scotts any info will be helpfull


----------



## Equiqed (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe they will do a triangle x Leroy cross. Pretty much a triangle in seed form.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 11, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dear mrs rare danknes and fam...im gearing up for 420 and i do have a wish list.i was looking at rd breed and want to know which beans will give me a knock out high.a couch lock where i dont want to move? I was looking at 501 & scotts any info will be helpfull


Go with 4 corners.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2014)

really, 4 corners that mike tyson?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 12, 2014)

So I tagged them in an Instagram photo without response.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 12, 2014)

So I finally got some buds of Ghost of leeroy and cornbread. I'll put up some pics tonight


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> So I finally got some buds of Ghost of leeroy and cornbread. I'll put up some pics tonight


F the pics tell me how they smoke
Those 2 are going to be the feature in my next grow


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> F the pics tell me how they smoke
> Those 2 are going to be the feature in my next grow


Lol well I've haven't smoked more than a few bowls of each but here you go:

cornbread:
taste: sounds weird but after every hit I feel like I just took a drink of water with a fresh lemon in it lol. Pretty refreshing
high: all over high but I can function much more than I thought. 

Ghost of leeroy:
taste: RD nailed it; tastes like lemon cotton candy. 
High: very narcotic, much less functional on this and feels a little more potent. Kind of a spacy high

Granted i believe both of these were grown in the greenhouse but they still came out pretty dank. 
The highs did surprise me as I thought it would be the opposite


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2014)

That sounds all good to me. Can't wait to see what they can do for me indoors. 
Do you know if those were grown from seed or selected cuts from the seed stock?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 12, 2014)

I do not, I'm guessing they were from seed as testers for RD but I'll try to find out next time I'm in


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I do not, I'm guessing they were from seed as testers for RD but I'll try to find out next time I'm in


Cool, I think I'll find what I'm looking for between these 2 strains.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 13, 2014)

So guys ur say 4 corners will give me a massive couch lock? Out of all her gear 4 corners is the best she have.what about 501,doc's & Scott's og


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

i was thinking ox was the most couch lock but im no RD expert


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the ox will have some serious bubba phenos


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

The Scott's is a nice happy buzz  Great for relieving headache pain.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 13, 2014)

501 and Docs are both good choices too. Between those 2 Id say Docs will be more couch lock. But any of the OX lineup isn't a bad choice either. Good for pain relief. I just remember being pretty retarded after smoking 4 corners and didn't wanna do anything lol. Was the reason I decided not to grow it, I like a little more functionality except before bed.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 15, 2014)

So my shitty looking El Jefe seeds cracked. Well, the 3 that I floated. And that included the one with the brown crack that was in my pic a page or two back. How crazy is that?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

Watch them be the next magic strain 


Here is the Scott's from today:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 15, 2014)

Tangerine Kush
I'm surprised how small it looks in the pictures. lol. I was checking her out downstairs and figured I needed to take her upstairs and have a better look. These nugs are fucking rock hard. Extremely potent smoke too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice, i been wondering bout that tang kush...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

I tried germinating half a pack ghost of leery only 4/6 split after 24 hours in water now I got the m planted in some soil. Putting 6x cornbread and the ox in water now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

man hoping you get that fire!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> man hoping you get that fire!


me too also planting the 2 girl scout cookie beans hoping for fire in that too.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 15, 2014)

Even though I've always done the cup of water germination I'm considering sowing it directly for my next round...I lost a few beans this last time which has never happened before although temps were colder than usual and I didn't use the freshest coco so maybe that was the issue. I did notice some of the beans that cracked in the water the fastest were the ones I lost so I'm wondering if I damaged them by not just planting directly. Anyone done both a lot and wants to share there thoughts?

on a side note I just smoked some more of that ghost of leeroy and I'm liking it more and more, definitely excited to see what she can do indoors


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah man making me want to cracked the rest of the pack of them. You also got me thinking about planting my cornbread straight in soil.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

dif strains like dif germ method in my opinion. some will do better in a shot glass. i get less damping off when done directly. i crushed up pellets so its easy for seeds to root and also makes em not so water logged.using beneficial microbes will help a shit ton!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 15, 2014)

Ya I agree some seeds are different, I also think it depends on how fresh the seeds are. The ghost of leeroy is new so obviously they are fresh so I don't think they need the extra help. The Lee Roy's I germed I popped in a shot glass and they cracked within a couple hours but neither made it above ground. But like I said my temps weren't ideal and coco wasn't super fresh. I also had a really tough time with a few bodhi strains but I bought a heat mat and thermostat and eventually I got some of them above ground. Which is also why I'm considering direct sowing them and putting the heat mat under them instead for the next round


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 15, 2014)

So my cracked bean didn't germ. The crack had me fooled. But the other 2 have a taproot ready to go. Let's hope El Jefe is a bad mofo.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

Well as I was opening up the cornbread to see which would be the lucky 6 I noticed some beans were already chipped


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 15, 2014)

Well this makes me glad I didn't have cash to make that order last week, jesus. QC issues, they need to get that resolved.

Seeds cost way to damn much money to get to you like that, that's terrible. Whether they germ or not, you paid for a whole pack of viable seeds.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn I ordered 4 cornbread and one of them was partially crushed/chipped too...I kind of assumed it was during the shipping but now I wonder...


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 15, 2014)

Those look as bad as my el jefe but mine came in a different pack. Where did you get those? Mine came from attitude. Its funny that rare dankness leaves this forum and then we start seeing these kind of posts about shitty seeds.....guess I won't be ordering their shit again. This may be a sign of the things to come. And they haven't responded to my pics on Instagram or Twitter either. Makes you wonder, huh?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

the price hike was due to a few things including quality control. this def sucks, even if they germ. when every strain is tiny grey seeds theres a problem. wheres the fat striped matured seeds....


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't write them off yet, even my immature looking seeds I've popped have grown into beautiful plants. I would email them on their website and I'm sure they'll take care of you but remember they are in Spain doing cups and shit so I think that's why they haven't been on lately


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

yea they havent left the site. just busy.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 15, 2014)

I've posted on Instagram and Twitter without response but they've commented on others pics and uploaded their own since my posts. A quick one liner could've cleared it up. They refuse to do so and continue on. That's proof of the lack of care. The entire company probably isn't there but if so someone has to be working still. I'm sure they didn't close shop during spannabis.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 15, 2014)

When was the last time they posted here anyway I wonder? That does sound shady...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> When was the last time they posted here anyway I wonder? That does sound shady...


1-20-2014..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I've posted on Instagram and Twitter without response but they've commented on others pics and uploaded their own since my posts. A quick one liner could've cleared it up. They refuse to do so and continue on. That's proof of the lack of care. The entire company probably isn't there but if so someone has to be working still. I'm sure they didn't close shop during spannabis.


I'll be honest stuff like that pisses me off. Like you said if you see my post and can't answer it but yet can post and upload other stuff all day and night definitely a problem there. Why wouldn't you care about the people interested in your s33ds?

Also to answer your other post I got them from the attitude and all my Rd packages came like that(5 total). New packaging looks cool


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2014)

people were supposed to be handling the seed depot shit over at rd


----------



## Sativasfied (Mar 16, 2014)

Are we seeing these chipped beans as a result of new methods now in place?, machinery used at some point during the process, rather than the hand shucking, collecting, inspection and packaging?


In other news.......





> January 28, 2013 *Quiznos continuing global expansion*





> March 14, 2014 *Quiznos files for bankruptcy*



ahem



.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine is from a ten pack without the new logos. Folded cardboard with a vile in a Baggie stapled to it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Mine is from a ten pack without the new logos. Folded cardboard with a vile in a Baggie stapled to it.


Was that a recent order from the tude?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 16, 2014)

No. It was Jan 2013 but the date shouldn't matter when its freshly opened and the packaging has no cracks, creases or bends. I just got room in my tent to run them. I didn't even rip the staple out. I used a knife and unfolded the tabs on it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> No. It was Jan 2013 but the date shouldn't matter when its freshly opened and the packaging has no cracks, creases or bends. I just got room in my tent to run them. I didn't even rip the staple out. I used a knife and unfolded the tabs on it.


I'm asking that because I was wondering about the 10 bean count instead of 12.

Also I had a 10 bean pack of 4 corners not germinate on me that I posted back a few pages.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, I've been seeing a lot of problem beans from RD since they went missing. Speaks volumes in my mind, no matter how others beans are doing.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> Tangerine Kush
> I'm surprised how small it looks in the pictures. lol. I was checking her out downstairs and figured I needed to take her upstairs and have a better look. These nugs are fucking rock hard. Extremely potent smoke too.



Nice...so what flavor and smell are you getting from this pheno


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 17, 2014)

Heavy kush flavor and smell. 
With the pack I ran, it seemed like the more tangerine smelling
strains were the stretchy and airy phenos. 
This one barely stretches in flower and the nugs are rock hard. 
What made it the keeper was the potency. Fuck, it's potent.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought they offered to replace any of the Attitude orders from last year. It is a ways back in the thread. You can probably google Rare Dankness and Attitude and get the RIU post.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is what I was up to yesterday:














Scott's OG tree in the ground on March 16 2014 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 17, 2014)

I find it funny that their last post on here was in response to a problem about seeds. They've been "away" since then? Time to call it what it is.......a waste of time to try and contact them! They're passing out shitty, immature and cracked beans.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw them both at the LA Cup and they sound like they are very busy now that CO is legal. They are building a giant new grow operation (imagine indoor football field).

I only have 400 square feet and I am contemplating retiring from posting!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like they should hire more people or someone to handle quality control. Either way, I've paid and should've seen some resolve or at least a quick one liner to let me know they would make it right. They're responding to other breeders pics on Instagram so why not mine about seeds I bought?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Have u considered shopping another breeder?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I saw them both at the LA Cup and they sound like they are very busy now that CO is legal. They are building a giant new grow operation (imagine indoor football field).
> 
> I only have 400 square feet and I am contemplating retiring from posting!


i got a smaller spot and i dont have time to come on but i still do help is hella of a great thing if you can find good people.. very hit and mis.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rep^^..........


----------



## brek (Mar 17, 2014)

Too much expansion IMO. Quality is going to decline. As is customer service. Initially wanted to order from RD about 2 years ago....Never pulled the trigger and I'm kinda glad. :/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well i wish i could say that but i will run the gear but im not hopefull of a keeper.
as for any future RD bean buying, i think not!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Scott's OG in the ground:




Clone:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree they need to address the customer service issues and I thought quality control was suppose to be improved. Although personally I have about 15 packs of their gear to still go through and out of all the ones I've opened I've only had 1 cracked bean, which also wasn't a full pack. Granted I def have some immature looking seeds but I haven't had any germination problems and every plant I've grown has been awesome.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

while my retarded beans sprouted i have 2 mutants from that bunch. any correlation? i dont know....


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> while my retarded beans sprouted i have 2 mutants from that bunch. any correlation? i dont know....


I've always wondered if the health of the seed effects those things...I popped 4 501st ogs, all of which weren't the darkest but the most premature looking one ended up being the only male of the bunch. It was a stud though, reeked of dankness! The best looking seed ended up being what I believe the pheno I'm looking for. The only runts I got out of all my RD beans popped were 2 purple haze males and go figure they were very healthy looking seeds. So I guess based on my experience you can't judge a seed by its cover!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

The seeds I got off of my compost pile grown Mulanje were the biggest I have ever grown. The health and size of the plant plays a big part in the seed morphology. The genetics should be the same though unless there were stressors besides size.

The Scott's OG crosses I made gave a mixture of seeds on the same branch. Some big striped seeds and some small white seeds, which looked like the original RD seeds. They all came off of a large healthy plant. So the weird seed structure and color may be a trait of the strain.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 18, 2014)

What's the smallest plant you've pollinated and gotten seeds from? I'm currently doing an experiment with 2 ladies that are in small maybe 4" pots, the same ones I germinate in. The point of my experiment is to see if I can get good strong seeds from tiny plants and with low amounts of light. They are next to the window so not intense light. My theory is that regardless of plant size the genetics should still carry through fine. If I'm correct it will make breeding in a small bathroom possible!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

2 inches:




The others ranged from 8 inches to 24 inches:



The little one in front on the right is the Scott's OG I just put in the ground 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome. Did you grow any plants out from the seeds of the 2" one lol? Mine aren't that small and actually the main colas are not bad considering everything. I'd say mine are about 8"ish


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

The seeds were a bit green so I don't know if they are viable. I have not tried any yet.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

i have gotten green seeds and suspect are not viable. i know that my flaming cookies seeds were mix of striped n healthy to small n shitty. all were nice n healthy plants in the end. like the homie said dont judge a seed by its shell...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)

So out of the beans I planted of ghost of leeroy all 6 are up even tho all 4 popped tails. Also with a surprise I have twins. So I have 7 seedling in cups. Waiting for the cornbread to pop up so far only 1 did. The girl scout cookie ufos seem like duds didn't cracked yet


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

hell yea, like!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Were the UFO freebies? Mine were and none popped


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Were the UFO freebies? Mine were and none popped


Yeah part of the bday promo


----------



## Hlusaf (Mar 18, 2014)

Beware!!! I bought some Cougar Piss from Highlife Seedbank in January. Received 13 total beans and NONE of them popped. Tried to contact RD per their website instructions, but no returned messages. Contacted highlife and they said to email RD.....Chalking it up as a loss and no more RD for me or my frens...first time I tried any of their wears and this is what I get $120 down the pissah.....Good thing I only went with one pack!!!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 19, 2014)

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-03-1900-09-29060_zps1c9e62d6.jpg
If you receive seeds that look like they will not pop you should take a photo at least to show the poor quality of seeds you received, which I assume to have a germ rate that low would look worse than the seeds in the above picture. For example, I bought I.E.D., Afghan HA, and 501st OG which I split each pack with someone so I only got 5 seeds of each that were all of the same quality. Out of those three strains, I havent germinated the I.E.D. yet; so I can show the consistency of all those seeds based on the 5 IED seeds on the right since they all looked to be the same quality. When I germinated the Afghan HAs, every single one popped and they showed awesome vigor, which I wasnt expecting with how the seeds looked. The 501st OGs were eaten by a mouse, so I dont know the germ rate for those; but the next 501st OG pack I received looked exactly like the ten Facewreck Haze seeds I have on the left of the photo. So given I have received some weak looking seeds and some great ones; but nonetheless my germ rate for each strain has never been below 90% so far with RD no matter how the seeds looked. Please keep the fire coming RD.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 19, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> Beware!!! I bought some Cougar Piss from Highlife Seedbank in January. Received 13 total beans and NONE of them popped. Tried to contact RD per their website instructions, but no returned messages. Contacted highlife and they said to email RD.....Chalking it up as a loss and no more RD for me or my frens...first time I tried any of their wears and this is what I get $120 down the pissah.....Good thing I only went with one pack!!!


How did you attempt to germinate them? I know cougar piss hasnt been made for a while so I'm sure they weren't the freshest seeds but you should still get at least a 80% germ rate IMO.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 19, 2014)

BB how the f did you let a mouse eat your seeds?? Lol especially 501st OG! One of my favorites!


----------



## Hlusaf (Mar 20, 2014)

Always straight to soil with all my seeds, RO water, Orca, and FFOF. Put 5 CP in above manner...3 weeks later, no dice. Went to RD website and tried to germinate 5 per their instructions: placed in RO water, shot glass, darkness for 24 hours then moved them to moist papertowel and ziplock, more darkness...2 weeks and no dice, only mildew forming. Took last 3 and attempted another soil run, again...nuffin!!! First and last RD run. Funny thing is I sprouted 5 303 seeds Ambulance and 6 DNA Strawberry Banana (all came in same order)...100% germination in RO, Orca, and FFOF. Gorgeous plants, growing beautifully...don't have time or resources for games, I work with other veterans and seriously ill patients. I grow for them free of charge...my resources are lost. Just beware frens.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that I can't imagine a whole pack not popping! So not one seed even showed a taproot? Definitely keep contacting RD about it because that's unacceptable. I know catpiss is finicky so I wonder if they require a dif environment to germ. Do you know what your temps were when germing?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Mar 20, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> Beware!!! I bought some Cougar Piss from Highlife Seedbank in January. Received 13 total beans and NONE of them popped. Tried to contact RD per their website instructions, but no returned messages. Contacted highlife and they said to email RD.....Chalking it up as a loss and no more RD for me or my frens...first time I tried any of their wears and this is what I get $120 down the pissah.....Good thing I only went with one pack!!!



The same exact thing happened to me with their Ghost Train Haze #1. This was back about 2-2.5 years or so. I think 1/10 popped and then that one wilted in infancy. Out of over 100 strains it's the only one that's done that to me, especially with a whole 10 pack. I chalked it up to RD just getting started with mass producing their beans at the time. I haven't tried anything from them since.


----------



## dgp (Mar 20, 2014)

You can check quality by just visiting river rock dispensary where they grow. Small larf B+ buds. They do have a nice shop and tons of stuff..just seems like.they are spread too thin


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 20, 2014)

dgp said:


> You can check quality by just visiting river rock dispensary where they grow. Small larf B+ buds. They do have a nice shop and tons of stuff..just seems like.they are spread too thin


River rock doesn't do RD justice most of the time. It's a good place to sample the strains to get an idea of the potential but obviously when it's grown in a greenhouse or a room with hundreds of other plants it's not going to be as good. After I harvested my gth #1 I picked some up from river rock to compare and mine blew there's away. I had multiple people try both to make sure it wasn't my biased opinion too.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> River rock doesn't do RD justice most of the time. It's a good place to sample the strains to get an idea of the potential but obviously when it's grown in a greenhouse or a room with hundreds of other plants it's not going to be as good. After I harvested my gth #1 I picked some up from river rock to compare and mine blew there's away. I had multiple people try both to make sure it wasn't my biased opinion too.


Agreed. A buddy of mine moved from Colorado to my area and said my bud was better than the same thing from a Colorado dispensary.


----------



## dgp (Mar 20, 2014)

True..but there are some dispensaries that grow great product, with less than what Scott has.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 20, 2014)

dgp said:


> True..but there are some dispensaries that grow great product, with less than what Scott has.


This is true, but Scott is usually not the one growing at RR. Dread runs the RD room there. He does some nice work but the # of plants RR runs is insane. They do A LOT of wholesale to other dispensaries so obviously quality will drop some on that big of a scale. I know I've had a few batches grown by Scott and they were EPIC. 

The genetics are there, but it's up to us as growers to bring them to the full potential.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Wait until you see Scott's new complex!


----------



## Sticky760 (Mar 21, 2014)

Rare dankness is bullshit they don't care if there seeds are viable or if the strain is stable they want there money regardless and they'll get it because the market is unregulated. I can't wait till they get busted for the bullshit they pull on there customers and how they do there business. All the seeds I produce are 100% germination rate unless it was due to my error of overwatering. But I was promised my exchange of 3 seeds and was only sent 1...David from Rare Dankness is a fucking retard who can't deal with customers. And Mrs. RARE DANKNESS doesn't know what the he'll she is talking about half the time. No i have 4 CCK seeds that are bad. Thanks for your bullshit. Get your shit together and stop selling nasty ass product. I'd sell my seeds on the open medical marijuana market for 3$ a piece of my agent orange male crossed with Purple Pheno Alien kush. Everyone I have given these seeds too, 90% success rate. If there green there no good, if there white there no good, if there squishy almost rotten there no good, and this is what Rd gear is all about. It's like getting something made in america, peel the sticker off and it's from cheap ass china.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2014)

i agree, RD NEEDS TO BRING BACK THAT PASSION


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, at least 2 of my shitty pack germed and broke soil. What a fucking joke! And they don't respond to emails either. Don't defend them if it didn't happen to you, consider yourself lucky! And no, it isn't grower error! Its breeder failure!!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree seeing them post on IG daily and hearing multiple people trying to contact them with no response is completely unacceptable. As someone with 15+ packs of their gear it really makes me feel uneasy. Like ive said i know from 1st hand experience the genetics are solid and out of the 6 different strains ive popped i havent had any real germ issues but its a pretty shitty feeling knowing if anything were to happen theres no support. Hopefully one of them will get on here and clear things up. I still dont think they are trying to screw anyone but it sounds like whoever is running the day-to-day operations while they are traveling is slacking.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2014)

Just to be fair I emailed them the pictures of the cornbread beans and the rep did respond. But I'm still waiting for another email from what moon or Mrs say about it. I was told it should be a couple of days.
Seems like ig is the hot spot now for breeders showcasing because they are on that all day lol.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 21, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just to be fair I emailed them the pictures of the cornbread beans and the rep did respond. But I'm still waiting for another email from what moon or Mrs say about it. I was told it should be a couple of days.
> Seems like ig is the hot spot now for breeders showcasing because they are on that all day lol.


Good to hear!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I know a bunch of the old RIU people are on FB now also. It just isn't the same as RIU.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 21, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just to be fair I emailed them the pictures of the cornbread beans and the rep did respond. But I'm still waiting for another email from what moon or Mrs say about it. I was told it should be a couple of days.
> Seems like ig is the hot spot now for breeders showcasing because they are on that all day lol.


Then it shows the unfair approach they take as I emailed them with a pic and asked that they let me know if they needed anymore info. I've never gotten a response. I used their email, twitter and Instagram. When did you email them and how long before they responded to you? I emailed them on 3/11.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Update....3 of the seeds floated but only 2 of those 3 germed. They're now seedlings about 2 inches tall. That's pretty bad numbers from a 10 pack.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Then it shows the unfair approach they take as I emailed them with a pic and asked that they let me know if they needed anymore info. I've never gotten a response. I used their email, twitter and Instagram. When did you email them and how long before they responded to you? I emailed them on 3/11.


I sent them a email the day I posted the pics in this thread. They emailed me back Monday or Tuesday and said it should be a couple of days before Mrs Rd reviews them and check them against records?
I know ever since that tsd fiasco a lot of people have gotten replacement packs maybe they are still dealing with tgat?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 22, 2014)

Then it sounds to me like they're not going to respond to me as I emailed them 3 or 4 days sooner. What a fucking joke! This is so wrong. I'm going to be on a mission to bash them and their shitty service for refusing to even handle my issue. I can't believe they would just overlook me like that! What gives?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 22, 2014)

And its sad because your seeds look 10 times better than mine!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> And its sad because your seeds look 10 times better than mine!


Damn. Did you check your spam box? I don't think they would just be ignoring you


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2014)

even though my seeds were trash! the plants are looking good. the retards are looking semi normal. lol few even have that purp smell in veg.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

Those are from a subsidiary, Mutant Dankness.
They come straight from the X-men labs.

You never know...those could be the winners.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2014)

LOL i always keep em around. they can be special....


----------



## dgp (Mar 22, 2014)

Are these seeds.from a CO dispensary or overseas? Just thinking that since those are two different companies, some people might be emailing the wrong people. The rare darkness in the USA on instagram is NOT the same company breeding and selling seeds worldwide. While they are linked of course, they are separated entities for obvious legal reasons. Maybe that is why some of you aren't getting responses perhaps?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

If they're producing in another country, they must have sent them all their breeding stock.
It's not hard to let seeds fully mature though...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the contact is the same unless you get them locally, then you might be able to go back there directly.


----------



## Sticky760 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh they ignore everybody they don't want to deal with. I emailed David about the mess up with the replacement seeds letting him know I only received1/3 and the one they sent back was just as premature as the originals and never received an email back. It took him over 6 weeks to get a replacement to me and he messed up the replacement order. There company is a joke.


----------



## Sticky760 (Mar 22, 2014)

Regardless of them breeding it overseas or here. It's all about quality control and they have none of that.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope they're the bomb. It sucks because only 2 did anything. If I find 1 keeper then its worth it as that's all I would keep anyways. But the odds of 1 in 2 are far less than 1 in 9 or 10.........or even 6 for that matter. And yes, I've checked my spam folder. These are from rare dankness thru a seedbank and on this thread they admit to some type of responsibility for the ones at that bank. I got my order in today from others so it's not so bad now anyways........


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

The laws in CO are strict and when broken can lose you your grow license. RD isn't going to take that chance.

If you got them in CO from RR contact them locally. I am not sure what the procedure is for purchases made from Attitude.

I wish I could help!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 23, 2014)

But I didn't mention anything about where I live. I just sent the pic of the seeds, where they were ordered and asked that they please let me know if they needed any more info from me. Once again, had they said "anything" in response I would've understood.....just a response period, good or bad! Like I said though, I have 2 above ground so I'm going to ride them out and hope for a keeper.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought a pack of 501st from Attitude. Got a pack of Karma Bitch & Venom OG for free. 
Attitude has new packaging and I got my shit through Chicago customs. 
Packaging and seeds look great.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> Bought a pack of 501st from Attitude. Got a pack of Karma Bitch & Venom OG for free.
> Attitude has new packaging and I got my shit through Chicago customs.
> Packaging and seeds look great.


thats good to hear.........


----------



## dgp (Mar 23, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> But I didn't mention anything about where I live. I just sent the pic of the seeds, where they were ordered and asked that they please let me know if they needed any more info from me. Once again, had they said "anything" in response I would've understood.....just a response period, good or bad! Like I said though, I have 2 above ground so I'm going to ride them out and hope for a keeper.


Just by mentioning that you ordered them is enough to not get a response. That then implies them being shipped, which of course is illegal. They are in no way allowed to discuss those beans. Just a response on their part would imply collusion. It's pretty straight forward. .If it is not fully legit bought here, they don't want to touch it. Especially with all the nsa surveillance in the news. I'm almost positive the owner told his employees specifically to handle it like this, I would. Nobody is going to risk their MED license and THRIVING business to respond to a potentially harmful or self incriminating email. 
Asb won't even discuss germinating because they sell them as souvenirs. 
Hopefully you all get legalized so you can see what you are buying at a storefront rather than being disappointed.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 23, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> Bought a pack of 501st from Attitude. Got a pack of Karma Bitch & Venom OG for free.
> Attitude has new packaging and I got my shit through Chicago customs.
> Packaging and seeds look great.


They finally updated their packaging?? Maybe I will try them out again, I gave up on attitude a long time ago even though they have plenty of things I want. What customs did they go through?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> They finally updated their packaging?? Maybe I will try them out again, I gave up on attitude a long time ago even though they have plenty of things I want. What customs did they go through?


Yeah that's for sure. My last 2 orders did not come like previous orders and came quick


----------



## kindnug (Mar 23, 2014)

It's good to know that the only mature beans they sell are in CO. Thank's!
So if you buy their gear from Overseas, it's like gambling in Vegas.

I've never had a immature bean from the breeder I use, but I have had crushed beans replaced by the seedbank that sells them.
They even sent me a whole pack for those 2 crushed beans @ the breeder's request.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

lol.......................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2014)

Got 6 cornbread up and 7 ghost of leeroy. They are under 2 bulb t5 right now but soon to go in the led tent. Excited about these I'll be happy with a keeper from each.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 23, 2014)

Pumped to see you get those going WBW


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 23, 2014)

dgp said:


> Just by mentioning that you ordered them is enough to not get a response. That then implies them being shipped, which of course is illegal. They are in no way allowed to discuss those beans. Just a response on their part would imply collusion. It's pretty straight forward. .If it is not fully legit bought here, they don't want to touch it. Especially with all the nsa surveillance in the news. I'm almost positive the owner told his employees specifically to handle it like this, I would. Nobody is going to risk their MED license and THRIVING business to respond to a potentially harmful or self incriminating email.
> Asb won't even discuss germinating because they sell them as souvenirs.
> Hopefully you all get legalized so you can see what you are buying at a storefront rather than being disappointed.


That's bullshit! A simple email to attitude and they could've comped me on it. If they're worried about the law then its illegal for them to use a third party overseas just to sell their illegal product on homeland soil. I didn't mention germination either. I took a pic of the shitty seeds and described them. Another person in this same thread did the same and got a response in no time! GTFO of here with your political view on it. If its illegal for them to have the seedbank comp me then its illegal for them to sell thru said seedbank.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

She came on and said to email whoever about getting whats owed from seedcreepo,so thats enough for me,...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well they mustve at one point right?


----------



## dgp (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes. At some point in the past, their genetics made it over there and started being bred for seedstock.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2014)

Rare Dankness Seeds from Attitude Seedbank. 
Got these saturday and they came through chicago isc. 
Seeds look good, packaging looks good, and Attitude did great
getting them here.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

They look viable to me + picture proof is great
It is safer for them to send them their breeding stock, and if they didn't the seeds would be fakes.

My seedbank made it right @ the request of the breeder; I doubt the breeder would send you them directly...


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 24, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> Rare Dankness Seeds from Attitude Seedbank.
> Got these saturday and they came through chicago isc.
> Seeds look good, packaging looks good, and Attitude did great
> getting them here.


There wasn't a single brown one in my pack. Glad you got some worthy of having.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

Are RD breeder packs tamper-proof?
Why have such nice packaging and nothing to show if it's been opened previously?

It's odd that they would even put small/pale seeds in a pack that sells for over $100.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 24, 2014)

I still have the packaging and there is only one set of holes where a green staple was. The ziplock bag in it has a single crease from being folded once and there was a vial inside of the bag. I didn't even get a crease in it myself when I opened it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just wait till the mrs shows up here. Then approach her directly to see what u should do. Ask "what should i do" and see what she says...


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 24, 2014)

I've tried on here, Twitter, Instagram and the email they have listed for these specific issues. I just sent a pic and let them know that it was theirs. I then asked to please let me know if they needed anymore info from me. I wasn't specific on anything so there was no reason to ignore or overlook because of the laws as one suggested. I was polite and even thanked them!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

not much else you can do.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

He could always try another breeder, might even find one he has success with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

I suggested that, dont think he likes that option lol


----------



## Eye of Horus (Mar 24, 2014)

I wanna see some dank


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Scott's OG in the ground is flowering!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> I suggested that, dont think he likes that option lol


GTFO of here with that smart as attitude, lol! I do use other breeders and this is my first experience with RD. I had already stated that I would go back to other breeders. So why the smug comments from the peanut gallery? Geez! Some people...... Is it hard for any of you to fathom that I would just like what I've paid for?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> He could always try another breeder, might even find one he has success with.


I have found multiples...Blimburn, RP, DNA, Delicious....hell, even Greenhouse sent decent looking shit that was mature enough to germ.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Mar 24, 2014)

An Afghan HA bud.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-03-2422-30-48933_zps6b47ddc9.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-03-2422-35-00268_zps34b7eab6.jpg


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 25, 2014)

You guys are making me jealous with these pics. I hope to have a pic in a few months of the el jefe I have going..that is if at least one is female!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> GTFO of here with that smart as attitude, lol! I do use other breeders and this is my first experience with RD. I had already stated that I would go back to other breeders. So why the smug comments from the peanut gallery? Geez! Some people...... Is it hard for any of you to fathom that I would just like what I've paid for?


LOL careful what u ask for! youll get another pack of white seeds. but i agree, i would want what i paid for nothin more...


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol I could deal with another pack of white ones as long as they attempt to make it right. Appreciate that info too!


----------



## Sticky760 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's an idea don't support their product until they can regulate better? Cause I'm not buying from Rd anymore. I have agent orange pollen and there's always other strains out there.


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey joeblow, I got 3 el jefes going indo. 3out of 4 were fem. Cant help but mention how stretchy el jefe has been. I may run out of room if they keep climbing.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 30, 2014)

I will say I had amazing female/male ratios with my current rd run. But I also tried to create the environment that supposedly influences more females.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I will say I had amazing female/male ratios with my current rd run. But I also tried to create the environment that supposedly influences more females.


Haha me the opposite only 5 females from 2 packs and 1 hermie from the 5.. but tthe left were smokers with a cck being the best


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2014)

Hopefully that will change with this current run going with cornbread and ghost of leeroy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey WW - got any pics of the babies?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 31, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Hey joeblow, I got 3 el jefes going indo. 3out of 4 were fem. Cant help but mention how stretchy el jefe has been. I may run out of room if they keep climbing.


I hope they do well. I'm looking forward to the two I've started. Let's hope I've got a female.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey WW - got any pics of the babies?


best I can do at the moment. Hoping to move them soon


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 7, 2014)

Celebrate rollitup.org coming back online with two new Afghan HA pics.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-04-0521-21-18385_zps8332bdab.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/2014-04-0521-21-58368_zpsb1453274.jpg


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 7, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I hope they do well. I'm looking forward to the two I've started. Let's hope I've got a female.


I will keep ya updated how they do. I can no longer post pics, sorry. They are the tallest of the 4 strains I have under the 400w hps. Two of the plants are under one 150w hps and some cfls. I overgrew my space a bit. They are getting super frosty now, only about week 3 of flower. I also have a bunch of kyber kushbeans, anyone run this RD strain?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ how to post pics banana444 hope this helps


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 7, 2014)

im looking good for rare darkness fem/m ratio. looking like 2 m and 4 fem so far. 3 left to sex...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is an update of the Scott's OG

North Garden with Scott's in front:




Scott's bush flowering:





Scott's flower:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Apr 8, 2014)

501ST OG close-up of head stash nugs.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/501st_zps02de80bf.png


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

What is the pink haired stuff?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Scott's OG (left) with other LED clones outside:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2014)

i noticed that when pollinating late your seeds end up tiny,but mature. same strains pollinated earlier have produced huge fat seeds. something for the RD head breeder to work on....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

The calyxes on the Scott's are huge! I would expect huge seeds to fill them


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 9, 2014)

Good to see the site is back up, I'll put up some pics when I get a moment. All 3 of my rugburns are looking amazing, the pic of the 1 that's finished I put on IG and Mrs RD shared it so looks like it's got the RD stamp of approval


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice I was just looking on i.g. I posted a shot of the cck.


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone running Ft. Collins Cough Trainwreck haze? finding info on this one seems to turn up nothing much more than the description on the site. got 5 for free via a promo and ended up with 2 huge females which are only on day 12 since switching to bloom so its a long road ahead


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Picked up some Long's Peak Blue.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2014)

i saw on facebook the docta said scott doesnt have the real triangle cut. whatsup with that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh really?
It's funny since thadocta is mad scott is using the triangle kush along with a couple others "HE" gave him so to hear him say that would mean he lied.

I was thinking of ordering a pack of leeroy too for the 4/20 promo so I'll see if it's some dank or not


----------



## Clankie (Apr 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i saw on facebook the docta said scott doesnt have the real triangle cut. whatsup with that?


i thought he just implied they were being disrespectful with the cut. his statement, at least the one i think you are referring to, said everyone else claiming to have it either had a fake OR did not have 'permission' to release crosses of it for $$$$, which we know is how he feels about RD, who's leeroy is essentially a tk bx, and have tk in their rd #2 male, which most people feel is their best male. they are trying to profit off the tk a ton.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2014)

YES THATS THE POST. AND I MUSTVE READ IT WRONG,THANKS FOR CHIMING IN


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2014)

WHITE, THAT WAS GONNA BE MY NEXT POINT, HES GIVING OUT FAKE CUTS LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> WHITE, THAT WAS GONNA BE MY NEXT POINT, HES GIVING OUT FAKE CUTS LOL


Lol, yeah that's what it sounded like before clankie cleared it up.
Just saw the price hike on attitude yikes! !! Still might go for the leeroy on 4/20


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 13, 2014)

Who's gonna be at the denver cup? Lets plan a little smoke sesh! Ill for sure have some dank Rugburn OG to share. 

Did RIU change the picture upload format?? Do I have to have a image hosting site to upload them now? Dammit that was my fav part about RIU


----------



## Maya36459 (Apr 13, 2014)

I got some Dark Shadows Haze popped and waiting to sex. Super excited.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2014)

im not seeing the price hike, you talking bout the tude?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im not seeing the price hike, you talking bout the tude?


Yes the tude. They are at least 8-9$ more a pack not much but still a price change. Maybe due to all the custom interceptions


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Took some pictures of the Long's Peak Blue seeds. They are big and round 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 16, 2014)

Rug Burn OG #2:






Rug Burn OG #4:







Sorry they aren't the best pics, Ill do better when I have more time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking good cronn.
I got some pics of the kids ghost of leeroy and cornbread. They are coming along nice after I put a fan on them.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

#3 is a beefy little plant!


----------



## sniffer (Apr 18, 2014)

this is sum bubble I made with there Tangerine Kush ,


----------



## sniffer (Apr 18, 2014)

here is a nug pic of the 501st im growing from them
its my fav pheno , best plant I have ever grown


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 20, 2014)

Lots of beans at the Rare Dankness booth yesterday. We scored Darkshadow haze, flo og, Midas, and grape ox. They are holding it down at the denver cup! After the long entry line our phones were about dead, but I'll get lots of pics today. Happy Easter and Happy 4/20 everyone.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2014)

Here is a pic of the Scott's OG finishing up outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Scott's OG yesterday:




Trichs on a lower bud today:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

Scott's OG out in the 80 mph wind and 93 degree heat:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey wbw, any update on your cornbreads and ghost of leeroys?


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn that Scotts is more like a brawny dawg.... invincible.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2014)

of my 9 rare darkness looks like i could pull 7 females


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 3, 2014)

Loving the new trading cards that come in the packs. Brings me back to my garbage pail kid collection days. All the seeds look great, will take pics next time I am on the forums.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

Oooh - trading cards?!


----------



## mane2008 (May 3, 2014)

yea man, they give you basic strain info


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2014)

trading cards genius! wish i thought of this...oh wait!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 3, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Hey wbw, any update on your cornbreads and ghost of leeroys?


So far they are good. Still waiting before I transplant. They are doing good I'm the cups and handling nutes no problem


----------



## Banana444 (May 7, 2014)

Im at 8 weeks will el jefe and got a few ambers. This was a test run and still have almost a full pack, going to scrog this strain next winter. Should be really potent, stinkiest of the 4 strains right now and might be the frostiest too, I have a blue hask, cotton candy and killawatt along with it. Suprized at how big the buds ended up with how stretchy it was.  Looking forward to running the khyber kush I got too. If I have my internet back by then I will post it. Ill put up some pics of this grow results too. Hey I got a question for mrs rare dankness, whats your overall best strain? And whats your personal favorite and why?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 11, 2014)

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/GOL_zpsb634618d.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/LPB_zps8c359269.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/MH_zps445a382d.jpg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 11, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/GOL_zpsb634618d.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/LPB_zps8c359269.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/MH_zps445a382d.jpg


Nice just ordered leery to get the promo moonshine beans. Going to be a rare danked out summer for me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 11, 2014)

Sour d*og


----------



## Mohican (May 12, 2014)

Insane picture WBW! What kind of camera are you using?

Is the sour super-sour?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Insane picture WBW! What kind of camera are you using?
> 
> Is the sour super-sour?


Using the phone camera (galaxy s4) yes this is the rotten fuel girl here.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

damn a phone cam, thats nice!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

Took out the hps too hot now 93 was my last straw


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

YEA IM HITTING 86 87 YESTERDAY, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT MY NEXT MOVE


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> YEA IM HITTING 86 87 YESTERDAY, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT MY NEXT MOVE


After last year's summer electrical bills definitely had to try something else out. This will be my first full run of just led so I'm expecting a hit in yield


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

my experience with led was good. imo, id go sog. keep plants around 2 ft beanpoles, pack em in. id bet you get yeild comparable but i havent tried yet. im actually gonna test that in bout 3 weeks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> my experience with led was good. imo, id go sog. keep plants around 2 ft beanpoles, pack em in. id bet you get yeild comparable but i havent tried yet. im actually gonna test that in bout 3 weeks.


Be honest that's the plan. I have too many right now not to


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

u testing a panel?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> u testing a panel?


Nah not testing but I am going to test myself and see what I can do with it


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

WHICH LIGHT DO U HAVE?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 13, 2014)

Looks like we are all in the market for a portable ac...craiglist is your friend!


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 13, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Looks like we are all in the market for a portable ac...craiglist is your friend!


I just saw a nice one at a garage sale this past weekend. Unfortunately someone already put money down on it and was coming back later to pick it up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2014)

Sears actually has them pretty cheap. Get a Sears card and pay it off slowly


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 13, 2014)

I've got 6 star killer seedlings going, cannot wait to pheno hunt through these packs. Probably my favorite strain of all time at the moment. Glad to say the seedlings are beasts too!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 14, 2014)

i want that starkiller! good luck!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 14, 2014)

Hell ya, "dopest dope I've ever smoked" lol...so pumped on these I have 4 packs to go through . Will def be making f2's and some hybrids as well. Also have good news related...my buddy got his hands on the original Skywalker og clone and guess who's getting a cut . So much pollen is gonna hit that thing it's not even funny. I'm gonna need some testers!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 14, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I've got 6 star killer seedlings going, cannot wait to pheno hunt through these packs. Probably my favorite strain of all time at the moment. Glad to say the seedlings are beasts too!


Post them babies. I had a hard time with the 501st very finicky from the 2 females I got but hopefully the next time I have a better experience. 


greenghost420 said:


> WHICH LIGHT DO U HAVE?


Area 51 sgs 160 and Area 51 xgs 190. I think another one will give me exactly what I'm looking for as replacing my 600


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i want that starkiller! good luck!


Lol I was just looking at a pack the other day I think I will put the 501st and starkiller neck to neck lol


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Post them babies. I had a hard time with the 501st very finicky from the 2 females I got but hopefully the next time I have a better experience.
> 
> Area 51 sgs 160 and Area 51 xgs 190. I think another one will give me exactly what I'm looking for as replacing my 600


I ran the 501st og too, got 3 females and was disappointed with all of them, none of them smelled or looked like the 501 I've gotten from river rock many a time. All smelled like straight blueberry. They were finicky tho. It was also the only RD beans I've ran that I haven't got locally so I wonder if the Spain operations are slacking or if herbies switched beans on me since I didn't have breeder packaging. Luckily all these star killers are from Scott's garden.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 15, 2014)

Yes my 501st kept getting burnt and clawinh with little nutes


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2014)

testing is needed for starkillers from scotts garden? im down... lol


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 15, 2014)

I guess my 501s weren't that picky but they all took like 12+ weeks to finish and never really filled out. I did start flushing them too early but still, I've flushed plants longer and still came out great. There's 1 pheno I may run again and see if I can do better but I think id rather pop more of the pack.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> testing is needed for starkillers from scotts garden? im down... lol


Lol no the packs I got were made by Scott after he went through 20 phenos. I got to try smoke of 3 different ones and all were stellar so I have a really good feeling about these packs. The seedlings are showing amazing vigor and uniformity. Just wish I could pop a whole pack or 2 at a time...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (May 15, 2014)

WBW sorry for not doin the research but did you ever run those ghost of Leroy and cornbread's? Hope all is well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 16, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> WBW sorry for not doin the research but did you ever run those ghost of Leroy and cornbread's? Hope all is well.


I am running half pack each right now.


----------



## smashcity (May 16, 2014)

I hope I am not intruding on anyones thread please let me know if i am but, WBW that sdog looks great. Just wish she looked like the pic that is on the seed description, which must be one rare pheno to come across. Looks like your pheno has that greasy/small trichome look, something that I have seen too often associated with the ecsd. Cant wait to see how she bulks up and puts on for ya in the end tho. will be looking out..


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 17, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Looks like we are all in the market for a portable ac...craiglist is your friend!


Putting your HPS lights in cool tubes is the best way to go IMO. I have had too many other expenses to make that jump, but a friend out here has his whole setup cool tubed. He has 45 sites total, and uses 6" intake/exhaust during the summer for perfect temp control. Save you a ton on your electricity versus using HPS cooled by an AC. For my setup, I would have to get an industrial AC for any significant change in temperature. I tried a 9,000 BTU here in WA where it usually doesnt get warmer than the low 90s in the summer on the hottest days, and it did a worse job than running my intake/exhaust fans.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (May 17, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I ran the 501st og too, got 3 females and was disappointed with all of them, none of them smelled or looked like the 501 I've gotten from river rock many a time. All smelled like straight blueberry. They were finicky tho. It was also the only RD beans I've ran that I haven't got locally so I wonder if the Spain operations are slacking or if herbies switched beans on me since I didn't have breeder packaging. Luckily all these star killers are from Scott's garden.


My two most potent 501st phenos include one that has an equal amount of OG and blueberry (actually more sweet than berry for this pheno), plus the high seems to be a perfect 50/50 sativa/indica mix; looked more like the Rugburn OG pics I have seen. The next most potent is the most sativa-like one that was all berry flavor and no OG. I had a few that were straight OG flavor and real stocky indica-like, but they didnt seem to yield as well as the others.


----------



## gabechihua (May 22, 2014)

Anyone got any Cornbread pics? Just ordered a pack and kind of curious what kind of results people are getting. Ordered some Chem 91 too, gonna do a Corn Dawg cross. I'm predicting lemon, incense, and fuel, can't wait.


----------



## antimatt3r (May 22, 2014)

just ordered the grape ox, stoked.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 22, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Anyone got any Cornbread pics? Just ordered a pack and kind of curious what kind of results people are getting. Ordered some Chem 91 too, gonna do a Corn Dawg cross. I'm predicting lemon, incense, and fuel, can't wait.


Sounds like a nice cross in the making.
I got 6x cornbread in veg right now. I had them in cups for little bit so now I'm waiting for them to fill in the 1 gallons


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

are you looking for the katsu phenos?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> are you looking for the katsu phenos?


And you know it!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

that cornbread!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2014)

Well I read this thread all the way through, lots of awesome pics of buds, unfortunately seemed like more drama than pics though... I ordered a pack of the Karma Bitch and Scott's OG so I could get 12 of the moonshine haze on the 4/20 promo. Was hoping to see more of the Karma and moonshine but the few pics there was posted were tight. Its unfortunate it looks like Mrs.RD has not participated in a while was hoping to pick her brain on some things.
Anyway the reason I read this thread all the way through was I was hoping it would bring some clarity to the question of which of the RD strains I want to run first. Was leaning towards the Scott's before I read this thread and it is still a contender, thinking I want to try and find a skywalker dom pheno of the Karma bitch though. I remember someone saying that finding an Amnesia Dom pheno of moonshine is rare so that one is going to the backburner for now but still can not decide between Scott's or Karma.
Side note after reading this whole thread I don't think there is a strain in the RD lineup that I would not love to try and find a keeper pheno out of, you guys have worked with some legendary cuts, was pretty upset to hear that your face off strains had to be retired although I understand why.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2014)

2 of my rare darkness females are herming out at week 6


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2014)

Yikes, like major ball sacs or just a few you can pluck off? what strain? Have heard og's can be prone to herm and quite finicky. Would not know myself have yet to grow an og.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2014)

iv plucked a few off the lowers, but now im getting em on the main cola. not major sacks but more then a few worrys me. ill rerun everything a few times depending on quality.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> 2 of my rare darkness females are herming out at week 6


That blows! You got any more females?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2014)

i had 7 now 5


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i had 7 now 5


Hopefully the rest are not closet freaks.. good luck with them. I havent really seen no grows done on the rare darkness so im lookjng forward to seeing some buds from you


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2014)

Where can you get that strain rare dankness? that was there most interesting grape ape cross to me but could not find it on the tude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Where can you get that strain rare dankness? that was there most interesting grape ape cross to me but could not find it on the tude.


Hope it wasnt 1 of the discontinued strains. The dark shadow haze looks nice too


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2014)

That would blow indeed. They still list the Doc's on their even though that has been discontinued for a while, maybe the tude is not privi to this strain lol.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I read this thread all the way through, lots of awesome pics of buds, unfortunately seemed like more drama than pics though... I ordered a pack of the Karma Bitch and Scott's OG so I could get 12 of the moonshine haze on the 4/20 promo. Was hoping to see more of the Karma and moonshine but the few pics there was posted were tight. Its unfortunate it looks like Mrs.RD has not participated in a while was hoping to pick her brain on some things.
> Anyway the reason I read this thread all the way through was I was hoping it would bring some clarity to the question of which of the RD strains I want to run first. Was leaning towards the Scott's before I read this thread and it is still a contender, thinking I want to try and find a skywalker dom pheno of the Karma bitch though. I remember someone saying that finding an Amnesia Dom pheno of moonshine is rare so that one is going to the backburner for now but still can not decide between Scott's or Karma.
> Side note after reading this whole thread I don't think there is a strain in the RD lineup that I would not love to try and find a keeper pheno out of, you guys have worked with some legendary cuts, was pretty upset to hear that your face off strains had to be retired although I understand why.


 Good choices, the Karma is bangin. If you saw pics of it earlier on this thread I think they were mine, Ive been growing my keeper for a while. Ive done a few of the OG crosses and and a couple of the nevilles wreck crosses, and the big difference is flowering time. The karma I run takes about 11 weeks (I think the moonshine can go a little longer than that even),and the OG crosses averaged around 8 1/2 - 9, so something to consider.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2014)

I think it was yours that I was looking at, was only 3 maybe 4 different people who posted photos of it. What kind of scent was coming off your keeper, and also do you think it was more like the momma or papa? remember reading RD MI saying that the Nev's wreck has tendency to take over most crosses.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2014)

yea these wont be getting an early chop like those buddhas, were at day 44, start flushing at day 50 and will go to at least 60-65 daze, pending stability. i have 2 at 44, 1 at 28, 1 at 22, 1 at 17 and 1 at 7, those are estimates lol 1 of the ones at 44 days are one of the ones that hermed n hasnt been yanked yet


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I think it was yours that I was looking at, was only 3 maybe 4 different people who posted photos of it. What kind of scent was coming off your keeper, and also do you think it was more like the momma or papa? remember reading RD MI saying that the Nev's wreck has tendency to take over most crosses.


 Id agree, Id say my pheno is more trainwreck dom. Im not good at describing smells, it smells kinda sweet, but also kinda poisonous..like a cleaning supply or something. I can see the skywalker influence in it, but it doesnt grow or smoke like an OG.


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2014)

Pictures people! Pictures!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2014)

the 2nd rare darkness to herm, i noticed that the pollen sac is on a bud growing from a fan leaf lol im gonna remove that sack n hope that its a one off. the other herm, after trimming it up i found a few sacks in dif areas. glad i cut that one but i may not have to chop the other... pics in a few.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2014)

was just smelling buds to see whos doing what. num 1 has changed from grape gdp hints to og lemon funk! fucking crazy... terpene roundabout....pics n a few


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 26, 2014)

I had my purple haze #1 throw nanners on me too...wasn't until 8 or 9 weeks tho. At least that's when I started noticing them...the 2 males I got were runts too. Not very stable it seems so I'm guessing that's why they stopped making it?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2014)

was just blazing that early chop. the rare darkness was sweet fruity but every few hits you got a haze hit! i was loving it, the high was great and lasted over n hour. im impressed....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 26, 2014)

Sounds nice. Hopefully the others are problem free and finish up nicely.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2014)

num 1 smells like an og with nice density. looks like a faster finisher as well. the trichs seem to glimmer as they mature, i love when they shine like crystals. these are getting that glimmer more n more every day...


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

That is when I know they are getting close! Then they will dull a little and look like powdered sugar (milky) and then the red tint starts to show (amber). Do they have that strong coffee smell?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2014)

no i dont get coffe but def getting some earth. few days ago she was a grapey perfume. now shes all lemons n earth. buds are rocks, and when you rotate the trichs jump out like stars lol i love that shit! hairs are looking mature but cant tell under the light.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Definitely the densest nugs I have ever grown, and it is the easiest to trim!


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

I did have a foot garlic pheno also. It did not make the final cut


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2014)

those garlic phenos are usually potent as hell...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2014)

this is pheno 1, my fav so far. seems to be a nice og pheno. not what im looking for but im happy with this find so far... yesterday was last feeding gonna try to flush at least 10 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 28, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> this is pheno 1, my fav so far. seems to be a nice og pheno. not what im looking for but im happy with this find so far... yesterday was last feeding gonna try to flush at least 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 3164874 View attachment 3164875 View attachment 3164877 View attachment 3164878 View attachment 3164881 View attachment 3164883 View attachment 3164885 View attachment 3164886 View attachment 3164887 View attachment 3164888


okay okay


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 28, 2014)

No purp yet eh?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2014)

iv been keeping a secret too. i havent had the doe to get compost or worm shit or dolomite lime or ph up for awhile now...so you already know after a few weeks the frost is gonna be next level shit...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2014)

temps are mid 80s, but i think 4 is starting to purp if im seeing right...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2014)

this is num 2, another og pheno. bout to sample her lol look at those weak ass olive oil arms...


----------



## MHBGuy (May 29, 2014)

Currently growing some RD Grape Ox in my first grow of this century. They are 30 days from seedling today and looking really nice.

I went to the RiverRock menu to lust over what seeds to select for next time and was surprised to see the selection seriously limited from what had been available just a month ago. Only three strains listed and one is the Grape Ox I am growing and another is the Ox.

Does anyone know if River Rock or Rare Dankness is phasing out retail seed sales or something similar? Sure hope not, was a lot of strains I would like to try.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 29, 2014)

Ya I was told they prob won't get any new stock for a while because the regulations changed or some shit


----------



## MHBGuy (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Shame they have to nit pick over something as harmless as seeds. It's not like you are buying them today and getting crazy with them tonight!


----------



## freeindeed2008 (May 29, 2014)

just picked up some ghost of leroy. cant wait for this! any reviews or opinions?


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Easier to buy a gun!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 29, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> just picked up some ghost of leroy. cant wait for this! any reviews or opinions?


I'm running 6 ghost of leeroy now.
Mines are still in veg right now and imo small because I kept them in cups a little too long but I transplanted them and they are growing and stinking.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 29, 2014)

Forgot to add the pic this was a few days ago. I will try to get some tonight of everything.


----------



## MHBGuy (May 29, 2014)

Wish I had grabbed some GOL when I had the chance!

Here's a photo of mine from last night. I have 7 Grape Ox going, plus one 4 Corners Kush seed (front right and tallest at about 15") that I found in a gram of 4 Corners I bought for the hell of it when I picked up my seeds. Might even be a 4 Corners/? hybrid. Regardless it should be decent genetics coming out of RD flowers. And down in front in the little black pot is a 15+ year old bag seed that was in an old old bud I had in a container for emergencies!


----------



## freeindeed2008 (May 31, 2014)

12 out of 12 sprouted! Ghost of lee roy rare dankness 36 hours and inch long tails!


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Jun 1, 2014)

Got my fruit rollup, Afghan HA flavored.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 1, 2014)

^
Damn, would love to have a dab of that. What tane you blast with and do you winterize?


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 9, 2014)

update after 10 days of ghost of lee roy. 12 sprouted one just never got the seed shells off. another one snip when tie up. through the top back in soil and seems to be doing ok. wow strong genetics, the rest all have 4 fan leaves! Already feed very small dose of thrive and floralicious plus!. probably another 4 or 5 days before going from out side on porch to inside under light and feeding. leaning towards scrog due to they are in dirt and i need to sex them and clones so i will top these ones for clones and just let keep flowering in scrog! BTW my grow space is 4x4x8 with flower area is 2x4x8 under 400w.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jun 17, 2014)

Only ended up with 2 star killer females from the 6 seeds popped. 1 was a runt and got 3 males. The 2 females are a couple inches smaller than my other strains which is kinda surprising since RD says they are stretchers


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm ready to pull the trigger. I've heard good things about y'all's strains. What do you recommend for a good candidate strain for sog?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 19, 2014)

i popped rare darkness, 7 fems and got 7 phenos lol. you couldnt even tell in veg they all looked the same n smell the same in veg. im shocked but at the same time more then pleaSED! the 4 and 5 are damn near exactly what i looking for. some kind of gdp/purp smells and flavors with narco effects. done and done! and when i 1st saw my seeds a few looked horrible lol dont judge a seed by its looks. so i still have 2 more phenos to sample before selecting a keeper/s  i think my grape ape line's gonna be a smash...


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i popped rare darkness, 7 fems and got 7 phenos lol. you couldnt even tell in veg they all looked the same n smell the same in veg. im shocked but at the same time more then pleaSED! the 4 and 5 are damn near exactly what i looking for. some kind of gdp/purp smells and flavors with narco effects. done and done! and when i 1st saw my seeds a few looked horrible lol dont judge a seed by its looks. so i still have 2 more phenos to sample before selecting a keeper/s  i think my grape ape line's gonna be a smash...


Nice, but wich strain from rare?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 19, 2014)

grape ape x rd1= rare daRkness


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 22, 2014)

22 days of ghost of lee roy!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 22, 2014)

I havent been taking pics as of lately but ill get to it since I plan on flowering both strains cornbread and ghost of leeroys. Do far as expected the cornbreads are more stockier and branch supporting than the ghost of leeroys but im getting stinkers from both sides. Im hoping I get some killer ladies


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 22, 2014)

ya would love pics for whats coming! I just got them under light this week so i will let them go a couple of more weeks then start flowering and selecting ladies and oil the males!


----------



## texasjack (Jun 22, 2014)

I've got The OX and Flo-OG 2 weeks into 12/12. How do you post pictures on this site?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 22, 2014)

texasjack said:


> I've got The OX and Flo-OG 2 weeks into 12/12. How do you post pictures on this site?


Click on the upload a file tab or use the photo bucket link


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jun 22, 2014)

My star killers are only a couple weeks in flower so not much to take pics of yet...


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 26, 2014)

So from what I've read over the last 20 pages it sounds like it wouldn't be the greatest idea to order from rd right now? I was looking at 501st and Scott's og. Blue ox, few others maybe. I've heard good things about them in the last but seems like wouldn't be the best to get right now, what do you guys say?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> So from what I've read over the last 20 pages it sounds like it wouldn't be the greatest idea to order from rd right now? I was looking at 501st and Scott's og. Blue ox, few others maybe. I've heard good things about them in the last but seems like wouldn't be the best to get right now, what do you guys say?


Ill be honest if you something you like grab it. They have some dankness in the beans. The only complaint right now is now support from them on forums but emails and instagram still get responses. Im happy with my purchases.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> So from what I've read over the last 20 pages it sounds like it wouldn't be the greatest idea to order from rd right now? I was looking at 501st and Scott's og. Blue ox, few others maybe. I've heard good things about them in the last but seems like wouldn't be the best to get right now, what do you guys say?


The ash tray is nice  

Sadly I haven't got around to ordering RD. I will though in the future, people find dank like WBW says lots of folks grow their gear around here. Mohican has been running scotts OG for a while now, and his looks great. Obviously good smoke if he's kept it in his rotation.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well after a slight phosphorus and ph problem, the babies are kicking butt now. i will say for me starting from seed and in dirt is much more difficult the clones and hydroponic. I know many will disagree but thats me.


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Jun 28, 2014)

My 501st OG's Coming along Nicely! Check em out !


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2014)

some real good smoke that 501st og
 
 

next up is CCK, i love them loud stank crosses.


----------



## GrowTree'sBlowTree's (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> some real good smoke that 501st og
> View attachment 3190933
> View attachment 3190935
> 
> next up is CCK, i love them loud stank crosses.


That looks real dank man. I'm striving for THAT! Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> some real good smoke that 501st og
> View attachment 3190933
> View attachment 3190935
> 
> next up is CCK, i love them loud stank crosses.


If you like loud and stank then yeah cck is definitely something worth trying out. I crossed a male of that to stardawg hoping for some dank in those


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 28, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> Well after a slight phosphorus and ph problem, theView attachment 3190815 babies are kicking butt now. i will say for me starting from seed and in dirt is much more difficult the clones and hydroponic. I know many will disagree but thats me.


 Yo is that soil from the ground outside? Theres like oak leaves and wood in it, ground soil isnt good for container gardening.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 28, 2014)

its a combo of my own compost with yes oak along with potting soil. I tested the soil and its high in tannic acid and ph a little low so i am adjusting the ph a little at a time and yes i am having to keep close eye on them. in the last 3 days tho they have doubled in size and many new leaves. now onto battling heat stress. I have to get the vent going out side from light tube. My veg garden just loves this soil but not so good for weed. its a large container so that should help some. 10 cubic feet which should help buffer a little. (fingers crossed.) as soon as i can get cuttings i will be back in hydro. much less guess work. thanks for the input.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> some real good smoke that 501st og
> View attachment 3190933
> View attachment 3190935
> 
> next up is CCK, i love them loud stank crosses.


awesome dude!


----------



## beanzz (Jun 28, 2014)

I recently ordered a bunch of single seeds from Herbies and from the single seed centre, in the orders were a few of RD. I've always been abig fan of RD and always had great success with them but I have been reading a lot fo shit recently, figured it was all just people talking shit and hating. Turns out, not so much. People have been saying their seed quality has taken a nose-dive. I'm here to confirm, they have indeed.

It's weird that Mrs RD has also been MIA.

And even more odd, I called River Rock last week to ask what kind of RD seeds they were currently carrying, because River Rock and RD are always working together. Anyway, River Rock doesn't have any RD clones or seeds at either location which is out of the ordinary. River Rock has always been sort of the goto place in Denver for RD seeds.

I have no idea what's going on with RD but this isn't the Rare Dankness I became a fan of. Until they get their shit together I am probably not going to be ordering anymore of their seeds. I'll definetly buy clones of RD because their genetics are undeniable, but no more Russian Roulette for me with their beans.

By comparison, I just dropped 8 x 303 Seeds. 3 pipe dream, 3 Sasquatch, and 2 jabberwocky. All of them popped within 12 hours. It's not like I am changing how I germ from seed to seed. It's always the same method, same water, same kind of tissue paper, same warm place I put the seeds.


My *FLO-OG* looked decent, small, but decent. It popped and is currently a very small seedling and not showing the typical vigor I am used to seeing from seeds, especially RD seeds. I don't remember if the FLO was from Herbies or SSC.

My *cornbread* and *grape OX* seeds were both majorly deformed, neither popped. The cornbread actually had a large chunk missing out of the seed. I feel like Herbies and Single Seed Centre are partly to blame for this, whoever is selling single seeds and repacking their stuff is either blind or simply doesn't give a shit. Both of these seeds had very obvious deformations that both Herbies and SSC should have noticed. The cornbread was from SSC and the Grape OX was from Herbies. They both looked like they had the identical deformation which was kind of odd.

My two *venom OG* seeds look like shit, super light brown, no spots or tiger stripes whatsoever. They were huge seeds, but the color was awful. Not sure if they are going to make it yet, not looking great. These were from SSC.

My *Blue OX* wasn't deformed, but it didn't look like a good seed. Looked similar to the Venom OG seeds only instead of being large, it was tiny. Not sure if she is going to make it or not, it's had a small tab root for a couple days but the thing isn't getting bigger and the shell isn't even thinking about opening up yet. This was from Herbies.

I haven't grown in like a year, just recently started my grow back up. The last time I grew RD from seed was last Fall, I bought a 10 pack of RD 4 Corners and germed 6 of the 10 @ 100% ratio. Gave the other 4 to a friend, he got 100% ratio on his 4. Anyway, I don't know WTF they are doing over there, but it's disappointing.

It could be that the seed banks take all the shit seeds and sell them as singles, I have no idea. I have never run into any issues with any breeders before this. This was also my first time ordering single seeds. Could be coincidence, could be something to it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2014)

The new Colorado rules are very strict on the type of communication a seed company can have with others. Be patient - RD is building a huge state of the art seed facility. It is going to set the standard for U.S. legal seed companies.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jun 30, 2014)

beanzz said:


> I recently ordered a bunch of single seeds from Herbies and from the single seed centre, in the orders were a few of RD. I've always been abig fan of RD and always had great success with them but I have been reading a lot fo shit recently, figured it was all just people talking shit and hating. Turns out, not so much. People have been saying their seed quality has taken a nose-dive. I'm here to confirm, they have indeed.
> 
> It's weird that Mrs RD has also been MIA.
> 
> ...


River Rock just hired a guy that worked with Monsanto since 1969. Not looking good. 
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/united-cannabis-corp-appoints-earnest-blackmon-as-president-interim-chief-executive-otcqb-cnab-1924016.htm


----------



## beanzz (Jun 30, 2014)

Not really concerned with that, I think River Rock buds suck shit. Wispy ass buds that smell like grass clippings. I couldn't care less about their whole 'organic' angle, I'd rather have dense nugs that smell like fire and taste like heaven.

I just liked them for the RD seeds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The new Colorado rules are very strict on the type of communication a seed company can have with others. Be patient - RD is building a huge state of the art seed facility. It is going to set the standard for U.S. legal seed companies.


They are going to be able to move product outside the state? Hopefully the US too, I want to get their seeds but it seems like old stock or something


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2014)

CO rule are very strict. Everything stays in-state as far as I know. I am sure you can google the laws.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jul 7, 2014)

this weeks pics. after some work on ph and a little too much nutes they are finally off to the races. inch a day groth now. Finally broke down and bought a dirt testing kit and found my ph just a little low very high n and low p and k so i did a little adjustment and things are much better one more flush and all of the leaves should flatten out. RD Ghost of Leeroy


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 7, 2014)

How many plants do you have in that one container. Nit trying to be a dick here and you can do whatever you want but when it comes tine to flower those plants you will have a headache and just be losing yield by having that many plants in that little bit of space. Basically just trying to say that 1 healthy plant will yield more than 4 sickly plants so you are only serving to hurt your harvest by having that many plants going in that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jul 7, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> How many plants do you have in that one container. Nit trying to be a dick here and you can do whatever you want but when it comes tine to flower those plants you will have a headache and just be losing yield by having that many plants in that little bit of space. Basically just trying to say that 1 healthy plant will yield more than 4 sickly plants so you are only serving to hurt your harvest by having that many plants going in that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


yes you are very correct. the seeds where not fems so i will pull clones this week and flower them to remove males. currently i have 8 total in a 12 cubic feet container. planning on keeping them short this grow. with my clones i will move to my hydro setup that grows 5 pants in the same container under 400w hps. As i have noted soil is not as easy as hydro just my opinion. I am trying full organic with minor supplements of GH flora nova at 1/4 strength once a week! I know i could slow it down but i am trying to push them hard like i do in hydro.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

Does RD have anything at all to do with that spanish outfit? I mean anything? It's so fucking bizarre to me how it came out that the Spanish guys were not working with the American gear. I see some beauty plants in this thread, but I don't trust being able to get anything like that in seed form unless I travel to the states. That kinda sucks.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Does RD have anything at all to do with that spanish outfit? I mean anything? It's so fucking bizarre to me how it came out that the Spanish guys were not working with the American gear. I see some beauty plants in this thread, but I don't trust being able to get anything like that in seed form unless I travel to the states. That kinda sucks.


I thought for a while mrs. rd was in here reassuring everyone that they were using the exact same genetics... now they aren't?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought I read a post in this thread a few pages ago saying they weren't... I don't know, I'm pretty confused about it all.


----------



## texasjack (Jul 7, 2014)

they might have to claim there is no connection for legal reasons.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I thought I read a post in this thread a few pages ago saying they weren't... I don't know, I'm pretty confused about it all.


I saw that post as well, any chance we can get some clarification up in here? Just saying because I have some RD seeds that I got through river rock and haven't grown, and the RD seeds that I did grow (Sour d x og) were purchased online in mid-2013, but had a low germ rate and fairly dissappointing resullts compared to the Bodhi and Sin City gear I was running at the time.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jul 7, 2014)

so far i am 12 for 12 seeds sprouted from red river only losses so far has been my fault. a month old and already has a nice smell to them.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 7, 2014)

I remember mrs rd saying it was the same genetics but it does seem like the breeding process is not done as well over there. Like I've said before all 3 phenos of the 501st og were pretty weak and that was the only RD pack I've popped that I didn't get locally. Every other local pack I've popped has been much better. Running my 2 phenos of rugburn again this round cuz they were that good. 

My 2 star killers are starting to bulk up in week 4-5...I'll put some pics up when I can but they are not looking as good as most others in my garden yet...hoping for late bloomers. The Scott's og clone my buddy gave me on the other hand is looking real good and frosty.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 8, 2014)

the shitty seeds are most likely from pollinating TOO LATE. by a day or a few. such an easy fix...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I thought I read a post in this thread a few pages ago saying they weren't... I don't know, I'm pretty confused about it all.


 Was that in this thread? I saw someone say that in the Gage Green thread but there werent any quotes/citations.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 8, 2014)

someone was wondering whats up with rd n rr....

Effective immediately Rare Dankness seed will no longer be working with River Rock Wellness or any of its affiliates.

We at a Rare Dankness hold no animosity to the owners/employees or patients of RRW. I believe, that at this time, our companies philosophies and goals are headed on opposite paths.

My goal and hope has always been freedom for this plant. I want to see Cannabis legalized, decriminalized, and just allowed to exist as any other plant exists. Free from oppression, and available to everyone. I'm a grower and my commitment will always be to the grower.

I realized that in order to maintain our course and commitment to this plant will require RD to take fuller control of all aspects of production.

From seed to harvest, breeding and mother facilities and curing time on flowers. It has become an obsession to bring back herb that has been grown to perfection and taken a step beyond perfection with a proper cure and handled with love and respect.

We are now in the process of finalizing the new Rare Dankness Colorado home, which we are very excited about. We will make that announcement in the next few weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 8, 2014)

i have restored faith


----------



## kindnug (Jul 8, 2014)

Glad they are setting up their own facilities.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 8, 2014)

Ya river rock is kinda whack, glad they are ditching them.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

I am so excited about the future of RD!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am so excited about the future of RD!


I must find a trust worthy gentleman to grab me a pack from Colorado and ship em to me when they get back up and running. I really want to try their gear, I also want the best experience possible and it seems the way to do that is to not have em sent from the UK and get em straight from the source.

Hopefully Colorado smartens up and realizes out of state/Country sales are just more dollars in the bank.


----------



## MHBGuy (Jul 9, 2014)

Mentioned some Grape Ox and 4 Corners Kush in here a while back. Thought you all might like to see some pics a couple weeks into 12/12.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Jul 10, 2014)

took cuttings tonight after 40 days from seed. starting flowering. need to sex them and toss the matty's.


----------



## MHBGuy (Jul 24, 2014)

Grape Ox Day 32 of flower, just about halfway there.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 24, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> Grape Ox Day 32 of flower, just about halfway there.


Rare dankness website says it suppose to be a smallish plant. Based on your grow what do you think? And do you have any blue or purple colors in your pheno?


----------



## MHBGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

They are definitely short stout plants. I went 54 days from seed before I flipped and I am at 33 days of flower now.With some really light LST my flower tops are about 30" above the dirt. So I bet the plants probably top out around 5 ft at full maturity. I would probably veg longer next time. Expected more of a stretch then I have seen so far in flower.

Made some seeds, so at some point will try to just let them grow and find out.

No purples yet, but some leaves are shading a very dark green now. Considering best option for lowering nighttime temps to try and bring out some "fall" color.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I remember mrs rd saying it was the same genetics but it does seem like the breeding process is not done as well over there. Like I've said before all 3 phenos of the 501st og were pretty weak and that was the only RD pack I've popped that I didn't get locally. Every other local pack I've popped has been much better. Running my 2 phenos of rugburn again this round cuz they were that good.
> 
> My 2 star killers are starting to bulk up in week 4-5...I'll put some pics up when I can but they are not looking as good as most others in my garden yet...hoping for late bloomers. The Scott's og clone my buddy gave me on the other hand is looking real good and frosty.


Um I think I said the same thing about my 501st gurls. Frosty smelled good but lacked the initial high. In other words barks was way bigger than the bite


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry to tell you guys but the best seeds are grown outdoors or in green houses


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Jul 29, 2014)

Where can I buy I buy rare dankness seeds in Colorado? Or clones with their genetics


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 29, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry to tell you guys but the best seeds are grown outdoors or in green houses


Thank you for informing us, I just built a greenhouse right after I saw this.


----------



## texasjack (Jul 29, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> Where can I buy I buy rare dankness seeds in Colorado? Or clones with their genetics


I bought some at Brackenridge Organic therapy and at River Rock but supposedly they don't work with river rock anymore.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw they are teaming up with green man but I'm sure it will be awhile to get the licenses and shit.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 30, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry to tell you guys but the best seeds are grown outdoors or in green houses


Just go to their site and it will list the dispensaries that carry them.
Unfortunately, most seeds are only sold at the Med shops and not the Rec ones.
You need a card to get at most of them. I had a friend pick me up some RPCO at a shop recently.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 30, 2014)

Trust me I don't want to grow these seeds I have tried them before and moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 30, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Trust me I don't want to grow these seeds I have tried them before and moved on to greener pastures.


Which pasture did you move to? I love grazing too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 30, 2014)

Right now I am trying some soma seeds.


----------



## MHBGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry to tell you guys but the best seeds are grown outdoors or in green houses


You could say the same thing about tits, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like a nice pair in my grow room!


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> Where can I buy I buy rare dankness seeds in Colorado? Or clones with their genetics


You can get their seeds in Denver still at Medicine Man, I Wouldn't recommend their clones or chron but they do carry the RD beans...


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Jul 31, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> You can get their seeds in Denver still at Medicine Man, I Wouldn't recommend their clones or chron but they do carry the RD beans...


Cool thanks, gonna stop in the next time I'm up there then. Any idea how much they charge for a ten pack?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## texasjack (Jul 31, 2014)

about $100 bones without a card


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jul 31, 2014)

greenghost do you have any pics of the Cornbread strain?


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Treez84 said:


> Cool thanks, gonna stop in the next time I'm up there then. Any idea how much they charge for a ten pack?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


It was Medicine Man Medical Market too and not the famous Medicine Man, right now their menu is only listing Reserva Privada Colorado and those are every where from Clone Store to The Clinic, the Clinic is now releasing their own seeds to called "The Bank" and have some pretty nice crosses up...if your are further south, like in the Springs area then you can get a Irie Genetics and in pretty damn good in-house bred strains at Natural Mystic Cannabis Caregivers. You may wanna check out naturesgreenremedies.com they carry RD and several quality US breeders like Gage Green, CaliDope, Cannaventure, and SinCity because they will ship to Colorado from MI so no customs.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Jul 31, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> It was Medicine Man Medical Market too and not the famous Medicine Man, right now their menu is only listing Reserva Privada Colorado and those are every where from Clone Store to The Clinic, the Clinic is now releasing their own seeds to called "The Bank" and have some pretty nice crosses up...if your are further south, like in the Springs area then you can get a Irie Genetics and in pretty damn good in-house bred strains at Natural Mystic Cannabis Caregivers. You may wanna check out naturesgreenremedies.com they carry RD and several quality US breeders like Gage Green, CaliDope, Cannaventure, and SinCity because they will ship to Colorado from MI so no customs.


You just saved me. Looking like i'll be ordering off the site, saves me gas and way better selection.
In the us legal state to legal state im sure they'll be fine. I refuse to order from uk seed banks because of customs and you don't know if their US genetics or UK genetics.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah they have a huge selection and you get the "stickers" you ordered within three days unless specifically denoted, I lost too many "shirts" to the green tape monster lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2014)

i dont have cornbread running. i have rare darkness going. still at 5 phenos lol all sweet musky lilacs n grapey hints. next run is under the ac to see whos got color. im gonna keep 1 or 2 in the end...


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 1, 2014)

Ive got 4 RD The OX going this run on day 4 12/12, haven't sexed them yet though. Already took a cut off each a few days before flowering in case I find something nice.


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 1, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> Ive got 4 RD The OX going this run on day 4 12/12, haven't sexed them yet though. Already took a cut off each a few days before flowering in case I find something nice.


Bueno, take a good look at budding sites near the top 1/3 of the plants. All my Grape Ox females had indicated sex with pre flowers while they were still running 18/6, but the flowers were so damn tiny you could barely see them.

How long did you veg the Ox from seed?


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 1, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> Bueno, take a good look at budding sites near the top 1/3 of the plants. All my Grape Ox females had indicated sex with pre flowers while they were still running 18/6, but the flowers were so damn tiny you could barely see them.
> 
> How long did you veg the Ox from seed?


I havent looked for preflowers in about a week or so, was going to look again real close in a couple more days. I plan to use any males to make OX F2s and to pollinate some LVPKxPre98 Bubba fems I have going this round as well.

I only vegged for 28 days from seed, was going to go 35 days but I have a trip coming up in mid October so decided to get them moving into flower so they will have 10 weeks +/- a few days if needed and a week to dry and jar before I leave. Plus they were at a decent size to fill the tent out when flipped anyway.

Hoping for some Bubba dominant pheno(s) with strong indica smoke and a nice Bubba like smell/flavor.


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 2, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> I havent looked for preflowers in about a week or so, was going to look again real close in a couple more days. I plan to use any males to make OX F2s and to pollinate some LVPKxPre98 Bubba fems I have going this round as well.
> 
> I only vegged for 28 days from seed, was going to go 35 days but I have a trip coming up in mid October so decided to get them moving into flower so they will have 10 weeks +/- a few days if needed and a week to dry and jar before I leave. Plus they were at a decent size to fill the tent out when flipped anyway.
> 
> Hoping for some Bubba dominant pheno(s) with strong indica smoke and a nice Bubba like smell/flavor.


Not sure why I couldnt edit it in but I was watering the plants tonight so I took a look at them I believe OX1 OX2 OX3 are female and OX4 is male. I really wanted a male OX so as I was going through them I got the 3 females first and I was honestly a little sad at that point and got to the last one and it was happy to see it was a male.

The male OX4 is the one in the bottom left of the pic I posted a couple posts up.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 2, 2014)

Spanish RD vs US RD? Heard the difference is huge. Opinions? who has american RD etc.

Outsourcing. Shmeh.


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds like they are right on track with mine. Preflowers showed on day 31 for my Grape Ox. Vegged 54 and now flowering 40 so far. Figure I should harvest by labor day.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here are a few pics of ghost of leeroy week 3 flowering.


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 100/46 flowering for Grape Ox


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking very nice. Just saw the mug shop has dank commander listed.. hopefully its still available next week payday ill grab a pack of it along with something else..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2014)

He


freeindeed2008 said:


> View attachment 3219161 View attachment 3219162 Here are a few pics of ghost of leeroy week 3 flowering.View attachment 3219161


Hey buddy not sure if you have ever tryed it but i see your plants are all up close to your cool tubes... Try training them
By folding them over! It wont hurt them and will stop burning and allow light to better cover your girls


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking very nice. Just saw the mug shop has dank commander listed.. hopefully its still available next week payday ill grab a pack of it along with something else..


Not familiar with the mug shop? What is that? 

Pollenated for some more Grape Ox seeds and also crossed them with a sativa I also have running. And have been lucky enough to find a seed here and there in the rec I have been picking up while waiting for the Grape Ox to bring it home. So some fun stuff to play with in the months to come.


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 7, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> View attachment 3219161 View attachment 3219162 Here are a few pics of ghost of leeroy week 3 flowering.View attachment 3219161


now that looks nice man.. i digging them.. Id love to cross this pk ripper with something this girl is a crazy outta control bushy thing but its fun to LST it. she loves the bondage


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> Not familiar with the mug shop? What is that?
> 
> Pollenated for some more Grape Ox seeds and also crossed them with a sativa I also have running. And have been lucky enough to find a seed here and there in the rec I have been picking up while waiting for the Grape Ox to bring it home. So some fun stuff to play with in the months to come.


Sounds good on the crosses. Definitely should find some nice mix in there. I ran the blue ox and it was sure tasty now that I think about it.

The mug shop = the attitude


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, glad I asked. They have everything under the frigging sun. Not enough time to grow it all, but sure would love to try.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 10, 2014)

I chopped one my Flo-OGs today. The scissor hash was super nice. Up high but gentle and smooth Indica. I'll do the other one and the 2 OXs tomorrow.


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 10, 2014)

texasjack said:


> I chopped one my Flo-OGs today. The scissor hash was super nice. Up high but gentle and smooth Indica. I'll do the other one and the 2 OXs tomorrow.


Put some pics up of those OXs man, I have 3 on day 13 12/12 right now, would be nice to see what you got.

My OXs are the two on the left and one in the back right corner. Ive got a male outside for pollen to make some F2s.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

What is the other plant?


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is the other plant?


There are 6 females in the tent, the one in back row center is LVPK x Pre 98 Bubba (reversed) and the front row center and right are Sugar Jones (Sugar Kush x Chemmy Jones, sugar kush dominant pheno)


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 10, 2014)

day 31 ghost of lee roy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2014)

How do they smell? I got a couple that smell good got the earthy kush smell to it. A little fuel but heat has been a battle with little tome on my end. Thats why I havent showed my grow yet but I got clones of the females and tried to pollinate them will know if pollen took in a couple days.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 10, 2014)

ya very earthy kind of sweet


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2014)

Im hoping the buds taste like the description ill be happy with a cotton candy og.. Im going to pop the rest of the pack along with some more rd strains in a few weeks.


----------



## kushkilla (Aug 11, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> He
> 
> Hey buddy not sure if you have ever tryed it but i see your plants are all up close to your cool tubes... Try training them
> By folding them over! It wont hurt them and will stop burning and allow light to better cover your girls


LST man. I never let my plants grow regular unless outside. U get so much more premium bud and can get so much more light coverage. Its not about how much light you have but how well you work with what you have. but more light can only help you....and double or triple your normal yields with lst


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 11, 2014)

Putting Longs Peak Blue, Ghost of Leeroy, Moonshine Haze, and I.E.D. into flower in about a week. Most are about 6 ft tall...worried about the Moonshine Hazes taking off when they go into flower as tall as they are now...... Have had these in veg for about 3 months now and the stems are beefed up. Will get photos another time.


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

kushkilla said:


> LST man.


 Totally agree and you don't really need to do anything more than bend the main stem down so that it isn't the highest budding point on the plant and you see an incredible difference in the plant's growing habit almost instantaneously.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 11, 2014)

BloodyBonzai said:


> Putting Longs Peak Blue, Ghost of Leeroy, Moonshine Haze, and I.E.D. into flower in about a week. Most are about 6 ft tall...worried about the Moonshine Hazes taking off when they go into flower as tall as they are now...... Have had these in veg for about 3 months now and the stems are beefed up. Will get photos another time.


ghost of lee Roy really stretched a bunch. 6 feet sounds like you might run out of space. Don't we all wish that to much harvest lol


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Aug 13, 2014)

Ghost Train Haze #1C Ghost Train Haze #1A Ghost Train Haze #1GGhost Train Haze #1D Bloom Room, 3 Days Ghost Train Haze #1B Bloom Room, 10 Days


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

im thinking bout popping rest of my gth....i need a fucking yeilder in my life!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking bout popping rest of my gth....i need a fucking yeilder in my life!


Lmao I was looking at my 6 pack of moonshine haze thinking the same thing. A yielder and a sativa


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2014)

Sativas are the best yielders they just take forever without light dep.



Malberry Malawi Gold

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sativas are the best yielders they just take forever without light dep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit Mo! 

A man could get lost in that thing


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

nice bush mo! lol i love the shit i got going on, maybe i just need to get some 5gal pots. try to get thses gals to put out... that gth is a bitch to train! but id go thru it right now to yank 6+ right now....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2014)

A man did!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy shit mo that plant is a fucking house. That must have yielded a shit load. I'm about to start some RD moonshine haze myself , grats on the harvest man very impressive.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

Total was around 20 units. At least half got rot because it took so long to finish outside. It was so weird to have a compost pile made up of 10 units of bud!





Stopped trimming after three units. Donated one to dispensary and donated the remainder to patients at the LA Cup. Also made some IWE.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

I went a little smaller next year:



Malberry Mulanje Gold grown in the compost pile from the Malawi Gold.

Can't wait to do this with the Long Peak Blues!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hank123 (Aug 16, 2014)

He RD I hope you change things around. Your customer support sucks. Major let down. 
Try emailing them questions they will give you the most half ass answers.

They have great genetics but shit support. Most companies with shitty support go under after sometime 
and I would think they are no different.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ghost of leeroy day 39. very dense!


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> Ghost of leeroy day 39. very dense!


I smell heat stress


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 19, 2014)

ya a little keeping close eye and temps around 80. had a little trouble early!


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> ya a little keeping close eye and temps around 80. had a little trouble early!


water it with ice water... ice-water bucket challenge the plant


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

ok so i decided to add an addition fan and exhaust vent just for the light. and gave them a cool water watering along with a cool water folia feed and raised the lights to about a foot above. its was never hot but its much cooler now. Thanks!


----------



## Miko2 (Aug 20, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> ok so i decided to add an addition fan and exhaust vent just for the light. and gave them a cool water watering along with a cool water folia feed and raised the lights to about a foot above. its was never hot but its much cooler now. Thanks!


Good job and good luck, and yes it was hot, plants don't lie


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ghost of leeroy   here are a couple of pics after a night of cooler weather. one beautiful cola.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 24, 2014)

Garden of Ghost of Leeroy, Longs Peak Blue, Moonshine Haze, IED, and the only surviving Facewreck Haze.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/outdoor_zps6ec95867.jpg
Stalk of a Ghost of Leeroy nearing end of veg cycle:
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/7b672b6f-318a-4741-9eb0-4b3b89280441_zps9b7cd18a.jpg


----------



## Edgar9 (Aug 24, 2014)

How long do you guys veg moonshine haze for? I just started moonshine haze and I have 10 day old plants working on their fourth true set of leaves. The plants are about 3 to 4 inches tall and I'm thinking of flipping them any day now. The sativa's I've grown in the past were flipped at about the same time and the plants still ended up being 5 feet tall. I'm assuming moonshine haze would be no different. Any thoughts?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Aug 24, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> How long do you guys veg moonshine haze for? I just started moonshine haze and I have 10 day old plants working on their fourth true set of leaves. The plants are about 3 to 4 inches tall and I'm thinking of flipping them any day now. The sativa's I've grown in the past were flipped at about the same time and the plants still ended up being 5 feet tall. I'm assuming moonshine haze would be no different. Any thoughts?


It all depends on your headroom and your grow style. If your height limited I recommend topping like crazy.


----------



## MHBGuy (Aug 26, 2014)

Grape Ox yesterday at 63 days, RD says 60-65, but considering letting them run a few days longer.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

Finally got my shit together and took some cuttings off of the flowering girls outside.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> View attachment 3238720 View attachment 3238721 Grape Ox yesterday at 63 days, RD says 60-65, but considering letting them run a few days longer.


Damn I wish I could find my blue ox pics. I had 1 girl that resembles that and all 3 of my blue ox went 70-75 days


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 26, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I wish I could find my blue ox pics. I had 1 girl that resembles that and all 3 of my blue ox went 70-75 days


How is your Cornbread looking? I just ordered a pack of that from Cannazon.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> How is your Cornbread looking? I just ordered a pack of that from Cannazon.


I had a few problems with my grow but I took clones and are running then again now. It was mostly grower error on my part letting it get too hot in my room.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh that sux, hope ya got it all figured out heat wise. Its not really on deck to get run its kinda on the backburner bacause it is a replacement pack since they did not have the facewreck haze in stock like they thought, same story with the day dream haze... but I replaced that with Afghan Ghost and that sounds like some kill is bound to be in there.


----------



## rollyouron (Aug 30, 2014)

This is Colorado Company? If passing through can these seeds be purchased? If so can someone recommend where? Thanks


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ghost of leeroy day 54!


----------



## MHBGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

That GoL is looking awesome. I have a sativa running from an old 90s bag seed that looks an awful lot like that Ghost.

Here is Grape Ox on Day 70, purps finally came out strong around Day 67. Sitting in the dark waiting for the chop at the moment.


----------



## kgp (Sep 2, 2014)

freeindeed2008 said:


> Ghost of leeroy day 54! View attachment 3243718


Is this ghost og x (tk x rd2)


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2014)

nice im about to run rare darkness for a 2nd run to try to get mine to purp up


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Sep 2, 2014)

kgp said:


> Is this ghost og x (tk x rd2)


it ghost OG and lee roy


----------



## kgp (Sep 2, 2014)

That's what I thought. Looks like a lot of haze or something in there in that pic. Looking good.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 2, 2014)

There's a nanner in the 2nd pic there you might wanna pluck off. Looks close to done so no big deal.


----------



## MHBGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Does kind of look like one. Looked for it during trim but didn't find anything. Late to the party in any event!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

hello i was wondering if sumbody could point me in the right direction im looking for a dank heavy yielder, i was looking at long peak blue, can i get sum info please


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hello i was wondering if sumbody could point me in the right direction im looking for a dank heavy yielder, i was looking at long peak blue, can i get sum info please



https://www.rollitup.org/t/long-peaks-blue.628539/

Send a pm to gladstoned if you want more info. Pretty sure he did a journal on it, and I seem to remember him liking it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/long-peaks-blue.628539/
> 
> Send a pm to gladstoned if you want more info. Pretty sure he did a journal on it, and I seem to remember him liking it.


 thanks


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

I found a pheno of Longs Peak I absolutely love, and so does everyone I share her with. I ran a cut I got from someone else and enjoyed very much, and then ran a full pack. Every female was really nice smoke. Got a friend with some monsters in a greenhouse, can't wait to see how they do.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Sep 15, 2014)

This is my view looking up at Longs Peak Blue and I am 6ft. Estimate she is close to 9ft, and will be by the time she finishes.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/LongsPeakBlue_zps6758e456.jpg


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 4, 2014)

9ft tall Ghost of Leeroy: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Ghost5_zpsb69487ed.jpg
Longs Peak Blue: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/LPB1_zpse3f20567.jpg
Facewreck Haze: http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/Facewreck_zpsf97250e9.jpg


----------



## LowCountryGrowBros (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear Mrs. Rare Dankness,
I recently purchased a few seeds and I was wondering if I can get replacements if the seeds turn out to be male. I have a friend that purchased a 6 pack in Colorado and 5 of the 6 turned out male. I just do not want to get all in on it and they turn out to be males and my money is down the drain. Thank you


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 10, 2014)

LowCountryGrowBros said:


> Dear Mrs. Rare Dankness,
> I recently purchased a few seeds and I was wondering if I can get replacements if the seeds turn out to be male. I have a friend that purchased a 6 pack in Colorado and 5 of the 6 turned out male. I just do not want to get all in on it and they turn out to be males and my money is down the drain. Thank you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2014)

LowCountryGrowBros said:


> Dear Mrs. Rare Dankness,
> I recently purchased a few seeds and I was wondering if I can get replacements if the seeds turn out to be male. I have a friend that purchased a 6 pack in Colorado and 5 of the 6 turned out male. I just do not want to get all in on it and they turn out to be males and my money is down the drain. Thank you


Lol I doubt they give replacements for males on REGULAR SEX SEEDS. They do have some new fems in the works and gth 1 availible in fems if interested.
But I had the same luck with 2×10 packs of cck and 501st og only 3 femals out of 20 beans


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I doubt they give replacements for males on REGULAR SEX SEEDS. They do have some new fems in the works and gth 1 availible in fems if interested.
> But I had the same luck with 2×10 packs of cck and 501st og only 3 femals out of 20 beans


such a waste of nutrients and medium when you get those odds. But if those 3 are winners hell to the yeah!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> such a waste of nutrients and medium when you get those odds. But if those 3 are winners hell to the yeah!


The cck was. The 501st smelled and looked way better than the smoke. I got another pack to go thru hoping for better odds.. I did find a male in the cck that smelled like the female in bloom so I used him on all the girls I had at the time.
Stardawg, cck f2s and 501st x cck..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2014)

Without males you can't get these:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## loquacious (Oct 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Without males you can't get these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but, you do not need males to produce seeds. That's how they create feminized seeds. Also, I find it fucking hilarious how Mrs. Dankness in her original thread on their genetics talked about never doing feminized seeds as they were not the same quality as regular. According to her, "great" breeders only breed regular seeds. Of course, that original thread she set up to answer questions about RD's genetics is gone due to her being banned? Anyways, just by her words, I swore I would never buy RD seeds and now that they are starting to release feminized seeds makes me dislike them even more!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 11, 2014)

Is she banned? Her profile is still there. I thought she just stopped coming.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Is she banned? Her profile is still there. I thought she just stopped coming.


She is not banned she just stopped logging in to the forums.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2014)

I didn't know she was in a band!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't know she was in a band!


lol that was horrible Mo, I love it


----------



## texasjack (Oct 12, 2014)

I grew RD beans recently (Flo-OG, OX) and 4 out of 7 were female. No herms, minimal banana. I'm not sure what anyone is mad about.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 12, 2014)

I grew the moonshine haze, nothing to be impressed by and fucking took forever to flower. On to greener pastures.


----------



## Dr. Treez84 (Oct 12, 2014)

What are the best RD strains for a greenhouse? Looking for short flowering time/ high yield… preferably indica


----------



## MHBGuy (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey RD fans,

The Rare Dankness Grape Ox (Grape Ape x OX) I grew over the summer is entered in the Newbie Summer Bud Contest over at ICMAG. My handle over there is MHBGuy. Would appreciate your vote if you think it looks tasty! You can check out the contest here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=294490

Smokes been awesome, easy to grow, short stocky plants, perfect for SOG, 12/12 from seed or suburban gardens.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 12, 2014)

nice


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 12, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> View attachment 3272467 Hey RD fans,
> 
> The Rare Dankness Grape Ox (Grape Ape x OX) I grew over the summer is entered in the Newbie Summer Bud Contest over at ICMAG. My handle over there is MHBGuy. Would appreciate your vote if you think it looks tasty! You can check out the contest here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=294490
> 
> Smokes been awesome, easy to grow, short stocky plants, perfect for SOG, 12/12 from seed or suburban gardens.


How many difffernt phenos did you have and did you have any purple phenos? 

I just pulled the trigger the other day and ordered feminised ghost train haze......


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have grown out el jefe. Really dank buds and were done before week 8. Super stretchy strain, but very little foliage compared to buds. Would be a great strain to really pack into a space for a high yield. Major bud flop. I am going to be doing a run of it again after I get a fem and make clones, so im a while out since I just popped the rest of the pack. These were ordered from the tude. Mrs D was saying something about their seeds from Colorado breeders are not available from the tude so the ones I have are from thier breeders is spain? Idk so far I really like RD got some og ghost of leeroy to try out sometime too.


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Without males you can't get these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feel free to send some of those my way for testing


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2014)

I recommend Scott's OG for ease of growth, speed, trimming, and it has mellow high. Just make sure you watch for a few stem balls on the seed grown girls. After that the clones will be perfect. Garlic and stinky phenos are common. Some people prefer the stinkers for potency. 











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MHBGuy (Oct 12, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> How many difffernt phenos did you have and did you have any purple phenos?
> 
> I just pulled the trigger the other day and ordered feminised ghost train haze......


I only had 3 females out of 7 seeds. The leaves of one went really purple toward the end even with temps in the mid 70s pretty much round the clock. Used soil only and I think they were hungry towards mid flower. This time I am using top dressings to supplement so hoping to see difference. Would love to see some purple flowers. Lots more pics on my entry, you should check it out.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 20, 2014)

What places on the web carry RD seeds? Only one I have seen is Attitude other than seed depot RIP.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 20, 2014)

All of them?


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah seriously havent come across a seedbank outside the US that doesnt carry them. If you check their site they have a list, while a litttle outdated since more than that carry them it is a good place to start


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm currently in search of what strains to grow next and for one of them I definitely want to run an RD strain. Out of the entire line, which would you folks suggest for severe insomnia? I've ran Scotts og and 501st og and I was extremely impressed with them, but would like something a bit more sedative.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 21, 2014)

I've found OX to be very calming. I've heard Blue OX is even better.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 21, 2014)

texasjack said:


> I've found OX to be very calming. I've heard Blue OX is even better.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Crappy photos of my Longs Peak keeper.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

Scott's OG baby:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2014)

Docs og f2s


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

Look at the veins in that stem!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2014)

I know the docs are vigorous. They blew past the stardawg x commerce city kush f1s that were popped about a week and a half before them.

Hope I find some good offspring in the f2s.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

I remember back in the 70s when I had my first plant that had purple veins. It was the first time I had ever seen purple in a cannabis plant


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OG baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at that little mutant. 3 leafed clover kinda deal lol.


----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is my first grow of your OG ghost train haze #1, about week 3 of flowering.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 7, 2014)

I am having trouble picking a RD strain. I do not have much exp with OG's and only about 3yrs since I have started. So, I guess that I am saying that I dont need a difficult plant. To be honest, I dont think that I have had a ''true og'' and I really wouldnt mind starting with a more traditional OG flavor. My wife says that I cannot have shit that smells like grass clippings anymore lol. Help me out guys, I just deposited the money in my bank for the attitude promo this weekend!!!
I saw that Mohican suggested Scott's OG for being an easy strain. I heard that it has a earthy smell and I dont know if that can smell like grass clippings? I know it sounds dumb, but maybe I dont know what a earthy kush smells like. I was also looking at 501st and Starkiller... Attitude has the promo for 6 free Ghost of LeeRoy and 2 free LeeRoy. I have Jesus OG and I was going to order OG#18 with this order.
I heard that Scott's and Starkiller have a good yeild to them!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 7, 2014)

Also, I am ordering today/tomorrow so the strain HAS to be in at the attitude right now!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2014)

Docs f2s


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2014)

Stardawg x commerce city kush f1s


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 7, 2014)

I really didnt mean to come off as pushy or rude... I was getting an anxiety attack(not really) trying to pick these out and I stayed up all night. It seems like it is pretty hard to find a good seed pack. Is it true that RareD from Attitude is slipping right now? I notice that Mrs. RD has not been on here in quite a while. Can anyone tell me if Starkiller or Scott's OG is still fire?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 7, 2014)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I really didnt mean to come off as pushy or rude... I was getting an anxiety attack(not really) trying to pick these out and I stayed up all night. It seems like it is pretty hard to find a good seed pack. Is it true that RareD from Attitude is slipping right now? I notice that Mrs. RD has not been on here in quite a while. Can anyone tell me if Starkiller or Scott's OG is still fire?


I am curious as well, I have smoked some of that ghost train haze and it was pretty good.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 7, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on Starkiller! Shit was starting to run out like Scotts og! I have read some cool stuff about starkiller, like a tire factory/ fuel smell with decent yeild!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

@wyteberrywidow - plants are looking strong!

Some stray seeds that fell off of the Scott's OG have grown out to a female and male in the same pot. I will just let nature take its course 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

I just got a pack of corn bread
and it came with free
lima bean og?
Scott s og x trainwreck


----------



## texasjack (Nov 8, 2014)

looks like the RD website has been updated.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I just got a pack of corn bread
> and it came with free
> lima bean og?
> Scott s og x trainwreck


Nice, where did you order from? I tried to grab facewreck haze and daydream haze from the zon but they were actually sold out of facewreck and daydream when they went to ship it so ended up with afghan ghost and cornbread. Never grown some bubba but have always enjoyed the smoke.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

I got mine from NGR 
and I gota say for american breeders I wont buy from uk any more

but I still need more bodhi and some tga strains lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol you just named the only other breeders that I have in my stash. Could really care less about all the new strains tga is pumping out but I have a 10 pack of dairy queen calling my name. They are gonna be waiting till I can grow the bodhi testers that should be headed my way soon here.


----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 8, 2014)

This is my 1st RareD grow, I actually bought OG Ghost train haze beans over a year and a half ago, but lost them in my freezer until I cleaned it out again a few months ago. So far pretty impressed, but I knew it was a stretching bitch! From my experience the Haze strains are the tougher strains to grow.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea they can take you for a long ride my last haze ran 16 weeks lol


----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 8, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I got mine from NGR
> and I gota say for american breeders I wont buy from uk any more
> 
> but I still need more bodhi and some tga strains lol


Qrazy Train by TGA has been a staple for my rooms, heavy yield, 8-9 wk flower no longer, great smell and taste. Im actually breeding a Ghost train male to a QT female, to reduce the haze flower time. 16 wks are you effin kidding me?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a few timewreck beans on the last order they sounded great and ive heard good thing


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2014)

Got a 5 pack of qrazy train timewreck and chernobyl. Hoping for a bloodwreck pheno out of one of those packs, have heard nothing but good things about all the bloodwreck crsooses and qt is actually what got me looking into tga


----------



## jsa pimp (Nov 8, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Got a 5 pack of qrazy train timewreck and chernobyl. Hoping for a bloodwreck pheno out of one of those packs, have heard nothing but good things about all the bloodwreck crsooses and qt is actually what got me looking into tga


QT is a growers dream, they list 2 phenos but I can tell you there is 3. One that has alot of purple, lower yielding. 2nd is much higher yield but smells like an onion flowering(trainwreck pheno) and no purple. 3rd some purple late in flower, heavy yield, great smell and flavor.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Scott's OG babies making babies:




The male is very garlicky 


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OG babies making babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that just make me more happier and excited to see things like this.


----------



## Seed to Sale (Nov 18, 2014)

Afgooey Romulan by Newmans Grown, Boulder CO. Hydro medium beautiful potent plant. 5.5 weeks


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a pack of StarKiller and 1/2 pack of Ghost of LeeRoy coming in the mail any day now from attitude. I kinda bought Starkiller because everything else was going out of stock at the time because they had a promo going. I understand that StarKiller and 501st are supposed to be very similar, can anyone give me exp on these strains. I am new to RareD and I have not tried any of their stock yet. Thanks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2014)

Male stardawg x commerce city kush. This was the one that had frost from a baby.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2014)

3 different phenos of cornbread


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 23, 2014)

@wyteberrywidow nice
what kind of smells do you get from the cornbread?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> @wyteberrywidow nice
> what kind of smells do you get from the cornbread?


Ill be honest I have a packed tent with 12 girls so I havent really digged In to smell. But when I zip the tent open just smell kush n chem!!! Ill try to get to them tonight and see what are the smells of each.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

wow that male looks great! hows he smelling?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks wyte

sounds yum yum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2014)

This is going to be a great promo of dankness


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck fuck fuck, now I gotta tighten the budget for the rest of the month so I can get in on that! Looks like its gonna have to be 2 packs since I wa t the 501st in addition to the rug burn.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope that it last until christmas!!! I found what I am getting under my tree

Moonshine haze & Grape Ox if it is stock!


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder if they will still be giving out 6 pack of Ghost of lee roy with every pack because then I am a lock for this sale.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I wonder if they will still be giving out 6 pack of Ghost of lee roy with every pack because then I am a lock for this sale.


I think that promo finished already and im looking forward to this new one. Not sure what to grab but starkiller and dank commander are still on my wish list


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 24, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think that promo finished already and im looking forward to this new one. Not sure what to grab but starkiller and dank commander are still on my wish list


Dank commander for sure, want some of that catpiss lol. Thinking the ox will be my second pick, try to find a bubba dom pheno with the pack of cornbread I have. Hey WBW do you know if they used to katsu cut for the ox as well? Doesn't say it on their site so I wonder if ox is a different cut, would kinda nullify my reason for purchasing it although it doesn't sound like a bad strain.
When Mrs.RD was still active on here she was talking about a F4 of somali taxi ride and I could go for some heavy sativa, wonder what ever happened to that...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Dank commander for sure, want some of that catpiss lol. Thinking the ox will be my second pick, try to find a bubba dom pheno with the pack of cornbread I have. Hey WBW do you know if they used to katsu cut for the ox as well? Doesn't say it on their site so I wonder if ox is a different cut, would kinda nullify my reason for purchasing it although it doesn't sound like a bad strain.
> When Mrs.RD was still active on here she was talking about a F4 of somali taxi ride and I could go for some heavy sativa, wonder what ever happened to that...


If I remember right the ox has katsu and pre 98 in it. I saw a old video and I remember moonshine posting it up a while back.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2014)

Danksalot said:


> found this.
> 
> RD#1 male is Ghost OG x Chem (pollen gifted by a local friend) BX'd to Ghost Og then a Male was used to X2 to the TK cut. There is also a RD#2, RD#3 males as well that further bx the to each of the orig 2 moms. The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin adn Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants. the #2/3 just intensify it. GhostOG x Ghost OG x TK x TK x Chem for those keepin score...


I knew I would find this if I kept looking! Still a little confused on the difference between RareD #1 & #2?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone know whats up with the 

lima bean og ?

supposed to be trainwreck x scotts og
got 3 free beans from ngr but cant find any info lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2014)

Hotsause said:


> Star Killer OG Pre Harvest Pics
> I Think i took her a week to long but thats ok she looking good im thinking shes a
> 60-70 Day Pheno
> I did a quick dry smoke test of her and she gives off a OG taste with a Peach/ Apricot after taste and a very much In your Face high almost makes me feel like i know the meaning of Nicolas Cages Face off movie lol a bit of couch lock but ill have a much better report later
> ...


Nice! I have been looking for some good pics of StarKiller!!!

Here is a link to page 67 I think. It is easier to see the pics!

http://rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-67


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2014)

After reading like 75% of this thread, I am excited about Longs Peak Blue. It is good to see a blueberry cross that wasn't DJ Short's. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3300496 This is going to be a great promo of dankness


I am in!!! My wife and I have been looking at strains together. It has been over 2yrs since she has cared lol! I was thinking that she would be sold on a Grape Ape cross, but she actually said that Scott's OG look good. I explained to her that RugBurn and Scott;s are supposed to be the easiest to manage. I think that RugBurn said that it was newb friendly in the description.
I have several packs of OG's that I have started that have the "classic og" flavor. I thought that a purple and grape strain would be a better addition. We are set on Longs peak blue, but still trying to decide between Scott's og, RareDarkness, and Grape Ox. I am willing to sacrifice dank/flavor over yield! I think that long's will produce just fine


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2014)

Scott's OG is fast and has rock hard buds on stems. This makes it easy to trim. It is a very pleasing buzz similar to Blue Dream.

I can't wait to try the Long's Peak Blue!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a earthy-kushy strain that I am drying out, even without a cure, my wife said that the earthy was totally different than what she expected and I think that she might be on board for Scott's. I thought that it would have been harder to talk her into it. I think that she thought "earthy" was going to be "grassy", who knows.


Mohican said:


> Scott's OG is fast and has rock hard buds on stems. This makes it easy to trim. It is a very pleasing buzz similar to Blue Dream.
> 
> I can't wait to try the Long's Peak Blue!


You are the reason that I am seriously considering the Scott's OG! From what I understand, it is a good yeild plant for being an OG and still has potency. The only bad thing that I can see people say about it is the earthy flavor, others love it! It would be helpful to have a strain that is "newb friendly"!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 25, 2014)

@ greenghost420 off the stem rub im getting a pine/chem stank to it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 25, 2014)

@MustangStudFarm 

the only real thungs I have read on the longs 

is that it can be nute sensitive

and possibly have just a bland blueberry (not a bad thing) flavor.

but I have no personal experience

I did look at it when I orderd corn bread . The colad look big 

but kinda shwaggy lookin in the photo in my opinion

and I need potency and terpines


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> @MustangStudFarm
> 
> the only real thungs I have read on the longs
> 
> ...


Im of the same opinion in regards to the lpb since throughout this thread whenever someone asked for a good yielding strain that is what they recommended, and for me yield is just a bonus. Its gotta be potent to gain my affection.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> View attachment 3238720 View attachment 3238721 Grape Ox yesterday at 63 days, RD says 60-65, but considering letting them run a few days longer.


Have you ran any other RD strains? If so, how does the Grape Ox hold up? I am torn between Darkness and Grape Ox and I am having a hard time deciding!


----------



## MHBGuy (Dec 1, 2014)

Mustang, Grape Ox are easy to grow, but def on the smaller side. They bud really nice and did well in organic. Smoke is awesome. 

Also had some 4 Corners going that was the most beautiful plant in my garden until I did something to it. Not sure what, but some how I fucked her and she went south. I did manage to save a couple of cuts and they are just now coming to harvest.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

The Scott's Triploid male is getting thick with balls!


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 1, 2014)

Price of Rare Dankness beans at attitude has gone up twice today, hope it's just from the holiday promotion.


----------



## REALOGSONLY (Dec 2, 2014)

Heard you may change seed bank name or did who runs your program over seas u have pics or vidieo of grow from breeding program


----------



## ekim046 (Dec 2, 2014)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had a earthy-kushy strain that I am drying out, even without a cure, my wife said that the earthy was totally different than what she expected and I think that she might be on board for Scott's. I thought that it would have been harder to talk her into it. I think that she thought "earthy" was going to be "grassy", who knows.
> 
> You are the reason that I am seriously considering the Scott's OG! From what I understand, it is a good yeild plant for being an OG and still has potency. The only bad thing that I can see people say about it is the earthy flavor, others love it! It would be helpful to have a strain that is "newb friendly"!


I've got a Scotts OG in the closet. Waiting a week to flower. I personally love the strain.
Really heavy but still maintains the euphoric effect. Enjoy!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

ekim046 said:


> I've got a Scotts OG in the closet. Waiting a week to flower. I personally love the strain.
> Really heavy but still maintains the euphoric effect. Enjoy!


Scott is coming out of the closet....


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 2, 2014)

should be popping last of my gth1 and want to get another cross to look thru in few months. def love this rare darkness..


----------



## ekim046 (Dec 2, 2014)

Please keep us updated on your grows!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 3, 2014)

Tent full of dankness!!
Docs og f2s, stardawg x cck, coenbread and 1 ghost of leeroy


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

whos the super tall bitch?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whos the super tall bitch?


Docs og f2


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

damn i was gunna guess the og too lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn i was gunna guess the og too lol


Close up on her


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a single Rare Dankness freebie.. I'm pretty damn excited to finally check out some Rare D.. I've been hearing nothing but good for a long time now.. Hopefully I get a female!

One of these days I will order that Old Time Moonshine and try out a full pack.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Triangle Baby Boy:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Triangle Baby Boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice whats that a leeroy male or scotts?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks!

Scott's


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time lurker, rare poster.
Been running RD genetics for around three years now.
I had an issue with a pack of GTH 1 going hermie on me around week 6.
Contacted RD support through email, gave a brief description of how I grow, and asked what the issues might be that caused my plants to hermie. 
Received a detailed response within 2 hours, with recommendations that might fix the hermie issue. Then 7 days later I had a new pack of GTH in my mail box.

Hear hear RD.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2014)

Pendragon said:


> Long time lurker, rare poster.
> Been running RD genetics for around three years now.
> I had an issue with a pack of GTH 1 going hermie on me around week 6.
> Contacted RD support through email, gave a brief description of how I grow, and asked what the issues might be that caused my plants to hermie.
> ...


Are you in CO? Just curious if the legality played into your ability to get a replacement pack is all. Sounds like decent customer service though. Also what all have you grown from them?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2014)

Cornbread's


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3311619 View attachment 3311620 View attachment 3311621 View attachment 3311623 Cornbread's


This one has always been on my list to get and seeing your gorgeous ladies just confirmed why I always wanted to grow that strain. Beautiful as always bro very Bubba looking too


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas...

So crunchy! What do they smell like?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I'm dreaming of a white Christmas...
> 
> So crunchy! What do they smell like?


Earthy lemons. My first run was my fault so this will still be my first time trying this cross out and so far I am really liking them. Im hoping I have something done within 3 week


akhiymjames said:


> This one has always been on my list to get and seeing your gorgeous ladies just confirmed why I always wanted to grow that strain. Beautiful as always bro very Bubba looking too


Thanks im happy with the way they are looking now and sad I didnt take any clones. But I do have another pack and I did try to pollinate a few of the lower buds so hopefully I get some more beans..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

The triangle male is starting to drop some pollen:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 11, 2014)

Pendragon said:


> Long time lurker, rare poster.
> Been running RD genetics for around three years now.
> I had an issue with a pack of GTH 1 going hermie on me around week 6.
> Contacted RD support through email, gave a brief description of how I grow, and asked what the issues might be that caused my plants to hermie.
> ...


What did they advise you to do? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 11, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Are you in CO? Just curious if the legality played into your ability to get a replacement pack is all. Sounds like decent customer service though. Also what all have you grown from them?


Docs OG - Few good plants,1 great. Top 5 all time. Smells like a dead skunk at a gas station. 
Scotts OG- Some good plants. Very consistent growth, 6/10 females, almost all the same. Burt rubber and fuel. 
Ox- Very sexy not too sensual. 
GTH1- Limited sample. Mine leaned haze heavy. Just about to run again. 

I am in Canada, legal grower ( for how long?). The seeds were resent from the vendor, Attitude. ( I think, not 100% sure). My limited experience with Attitude, around 7 days delivery.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 11, 2014)

MHBGuy said:


> Mustang, Grape Ox are easy to grow, but def on the smaller side. They bud really nice and did well in organic. Smoke is awesome.
> 
> Also had some 4 Corners going that was the most beautiful plant in my garden until I did something to it. Not sure what, but some how I fucked her and she went south. I did manage to save a couple of cuts and they are just now coming to harvest.


Did your grape ox turn purple on you?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 11, 2014)

Terk1974 said:


> What did they advise you to do? If you don't mind me asking.


Because the plants hermied near the bottom around week 6, RD recommended more light to the lower bud sights, if that is not an option, trim lower bud sights no later than early flower. Short version. 

My last cut with more light from the most vigorous female turned out stable. To my horror, I trimmed away the bottom 2/3, 14 days into flower and GTH1 loved it. After stretch it really turned out to be about 1/3 of the plant trimmed away. She went 12 weeks. She was good enough that I am now going to run her again.


----------



## MHBGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Did your grape ox turn purple on you?


Little bit on the leaves, but not on flowers. Liked the seed round better than the clone round, but even my shitty clones turned out pretty decent. Seems like strong grower, rooted considerably faster than the other cuts in same conditions. 

If you have it dialed in I can imagine the smoke is up there. I did pretty good, but I know I didn't bring it past 75-80% of it's real potential. Liked the flavors from the outset and they improved as it aged. A deep rich sweet flavor.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 16, 2014)

I picked up cornbread at the christmas promo on attitude, so I got the freebies as well. Very excited to get them started one day soon.


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been wanting to try dark shadow haze but I don't need 12 seeds worth at the present time, too many other choices they need a smaller pack option or a mix and match two pack. Price had been jumping on attitude lately anyway, since there are legal states in the US you think there'd be easier ways to get seeds without the big overseas shipping charge. Or I'm over looking things, its not above me to not take the easy way out.


----------



## HayStax (Dec 16, 2014)

First off id like to say that, from an outsiders perspective such as my own, Scott and RD are some of the best Stewards for the movement today, at least while in the spot light (my only experiences), they seem to always leave listeners with a favorable view of RD and the cannabis movement in general. We definitely need more of the folks who are on top of the game right now to be as sincere as Scott. That said, it's pretty ballin' of Scott and crew to have the exclusive lock on all legal grows, genetics-wise, in CT, at least from what I'm capable of gathering. Props to RD, way to jump at the amazing opportunity, I know some folks out there from over the Keeler and Long building and have heard nothing but good things so far So props For that, but man, the CT laws are about as bunk as they come, and written exclusively, and expressively, with corporate control of the market in mind. Please take this with total respect: 
With companies like RD (definitely not trying singling you out) leading the outward expansion, cash flow becomes a very important tool in keeping the hands of scab corporations out of the game, and keeping the laws in the favor of the people, (correct me if I am wrong but from my interpretation I feel we agree on that topic). That said, as in any industry, you sometimes have to do some work you don't want to do to have the ability to compete, especially when we are talking about the enemy being as imposing as Big pharma. Now I'm not saying there is anything we can do to stop the impending take over of medical after federal rescheduling., that is a given (I think), but where do "you",(RD), or where do you suggest, the line should be drawn as to when we say," ...I don't care about the money... and it's extremely sad for the folks in need, but we just can not support oppressive legislation by doing business here...", while still trying to hold your own long term? 
I'm not try to suggest RD has crossed that line, but I definitely, as hopefully you can understand, that laws like CT's are getting fairly close. Again I have sincere respect for the way Scott presents RD and cannabis to the world, and would not have taken the time to ask otherwise. I just think a lot of folks might benefit from your opinions on the issue. 
-Haystax


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey thought I would throw up some updates on el jefe, never hear anything about this one. I have grown out 3 before and wasnot impressed by the strech but was amazed at the frostinessof this strain. This time I have 2 fems under a 600.


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was also suprized to find el jefe out yielded the other 3 strains growing beside the and finished first under the 400w in one of my first grows. It was el jefe at 70g, cotton candy 65g, seedism taste bud 60g and blue hash that hermied bad at week 6, 35g of garbage. El jefe also finished a week before anything else. Nice golf ball nugs, hoping for much better under the 600 and working with much more and better soil ammendments.


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 17, 2014)

The price on rare dankness seeds from attitude are 24$ cheaper per 12 pack if I access the site from my laptop as opposed my tablet. Good thing I noticed that could add up quick...Interested in some info on those new higher cbd strains that they're releasing next year.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Dec 18, 2014)

Terk1974 said:


> The price on rare dankness seeds from attitude are 24$ cheaper per 12 pack if I access the site from my laptop as opposed my tablet. Good thing I noticed that could add up quick...Interested in some info on those new higher cbd strains that they're releasing next year.


 It has something to do with technology and inflation wormholes. If you can access Attitude on an old iMac then the seeds are only like $30 a pack.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dude it's the opposite for me lmaoooo.
My computer wanted like $124 for rd strains a while back, basically $20 extra for any pack of beans over $80


Terk1974 said:


> The price on rare dankness seeds from attitude are 24$ cheaper per 12 pack if I access the site from my laptop as opposed my tablet. Good thing I noticed that could add up quick...Interested in some info on those new higher cbd strains that they're releasing next year.


And damn I wish I had a old school Mac I'd go slam right now haha


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

For you OG growers what ec do you max out at? I usually max out at 1.2ec(water is .2-.3) whether in soil or coco, but I got crazy yellowing on a faceoff OG cross I'm running very early on...

I use dyna gro GROW formula for most of flower while using bloom as my actual bloombooster in conjunction with grow. So I'm very confused, I upped a feeding to 1.4 ec attempting to correct it and got tip burn ASAP. I'm actually down to 1.1 now(feed feed water).

Im sure the problem has been corrected, or my plants would look like a schoolbus, but I'm just wondering has anyone ever ran into N def with OGs 

Also does anyone else not flush for 2weeks? I've noticed far healthier plants since lowering my ec overall for the plants life cycle, esp in flower after week 6-7(like .4-.7ec) feedings instead of pumping with nutrients then trying to flush those out for 14days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy holidays..... some pieces of cornbread


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 27, 2014)

Dam that cornbread sure would go good with some ox tails and collards....wytberry how many days into flowering?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2014)

Right now is day 64-65 im gonna take a few at 70 and hold 1 or 2 until 75.


----------



## Terk1974 (Dec 28, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Right now is day 64-65 im gonna take a few at 70 and hold 1 or 2 until 75.



Glad to see some patience, I think of it as what's a few more days of waiting, not like I was in a rush the first 60 days why start now! Good job.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2014)

Terk1974 said:


> Glad to see some patience, I think of it as what's a few more days of waiting, not like I was in a rush the first 60 days why start now! Good job.


Lol thanks and yeah whats a few more days when I know the end is here.


----------



## Terk1974 (Jan 3, 2015)

Day 40 from clone 10 gal pot. First try at GTH #1 lanky gal that's for sure.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2015)

Terk1974 said:


> Day 40 from clone 10 gal pot. First try at GTH #1 lanky gal that's for sure. View attachment 3324731


Do you plan on scrog n her?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2015)

Terk1974 said:


> Day 40 from clone 10 gal pot. First try at GTH #1 lanky gal that's for sure. View attachment 3324731


Nice i plan on running one of the gth series in a few weeks. Keep us posted on that 1 there. Still feel like i shouldgrab a pack of those..


----------



## Bueno Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody got pics of Starkiller? Ive got 4 seeds of RD Starkiller and going to pop them all along with others for next run.

Heres some RD The OX buds very nice kush smell with just a hint of blue from the Blue Moonshine involved. The smell translates exceptionally well to the taste which I notice a lot of other strains dont taste the same as they smell but this one does pretty well. Had 3 ladies all almost identical with very little difference in smell really uniform all were good. Made a bunch of F2s to play with too.

Kind of a lazy trim but its all frosty anyway.


----------



## Terk1974 (Jan 4, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Do you plan on scrog n her?


I hadn't planned on it, just use a perimeter around it to separate it and hold it up. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice i plan on running one of the gth series in a few weeks. Keep us posted on that 1 there. Still feel like i shouldgrab a pack of those..


Will do, I saw pics of the buds the mother to my clones flowered was surprised at the purple that was in it. Hopefully I'll have pics to show as well with it.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

Bueno Time said:


> Anybody got pics of Starkiller? Ive got 4 seeds of RD Starkiller and going to pop them all along with others for next run.
> 
> Heres some RD The OX buds very nice kush smell with just a hint of blue from the Blue Moonshine involved. The smell translates exceptionally well to the taste which I notice a lot of other strains dont taste the same as they smell but this one does pretty well. Had 3 ladies all almost identical with very little difference in smell really uniform all were good. Made a bunch of F2s to play with too.
> 
> Kind of a lazy trim but its all frosty anyway.


I was going to ask you if that was sprinkled in star dust because I was going from bottom to top, only to find out it is named star killer. How friggin cool is that, looks like some DANKKKKKK!


----------



## Bueno Time (Jan 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was going to ask you if that was sprinkled in star dust because I was going from bottom to top, only to find out it is named star killer. How friggin cool is that, looks like some DANKKKKKK!


Those buds are from Rare Dankness The OX. I just started germing my 4 Starkillers last night.

Thanks for the compliments though it is good stuff.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 5, 2015)

How many people are out there killing it with this starkiller stuff! I just seen some crazy ass pictures of some frosty jaw dropme.

Just wondering, I am going to check out about purchasing some of that dankness.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 10, 2015)

Those cornbreads are dank AF wbw man, you're in coco now right?

Did anyone pull the trigger on that rare dankness Christmas promo? I got super lucky ordered 1 pack each of(ghost of Leroy and Scott's OG) that qualified for the promo and 1 pack of cornbread that didn't(got 9 seeds instead of 12)

BUT for some reason I ended up with 24 free RD seeds instead of the 12 I was supposed to get. So there's no worries about the 9/12 since I got 6cornbread in the other order

Everything germed in 30hrs but 2 ghost of Leeroy so 43/45, spring is going to be dope!
Depending on how many females I get I'll prob start the remaining of my RD freebies(6 rug burn OG and 6 501st) in late February. I've got about 11k watts to work with so it's all good lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

mane2008 said:


> Those cornbreads are dank AF wbw man, you're in coco now right?
> 
> Did anyone pull the trigger on that rare dankness Christmas promo? I got super lucky ordered 1 pack each of(ghost of Leroy and Scott's OG) that qualified for the promo and 1 pack of cornbread that didn't(got 9 seeds instead of 12)
> 
> ...


After this grow going back to coco.. i did promix this grow.. 
With coco i was getting 1 zip+ per gallon not with the soiless mix. 

Yeah the cornbread has a strong earthy kush smell/taste and imo is one of those "dont smoke too much" crosses because will put you out.. Either that or i waited too long to chop and got straight couch.

Also good grab on that promo spring should be filled with dankness on your end. Looking forward to seeing the grow.


----------



## Terk1974 (Jan 12, 2015)

Here she goes, day 50 of veg and day one of flower.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 12, 2015)

Terk1974 said:


> Here she goes, day 50 of veg and day one of flower.


What are you floweirng her under?


----------



## Terk1974 (Jan 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> What are you floweirng her under?


She'll be under a 1000 watt cool tube xxxl hood as well as a 600 that's next to her. She's going to be the only one under the 1000 tho so I think she'll have plenty of light.


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 14, 2015)

El jefe, the left one is done. I had some bananas on the right one, nothing major. I cant wait to get a hold of some more rd genetics. I would def grow el jefe again, but it is so stretchy it doesnt fit well in my perpetual.


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 14, 2015)

I would take em out for a pic but they are real floppy.


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 14, 2015)

One more


----------



## ekim046 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a picture of our Scotts og, day 42 organics


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

No picture!

Here is one of my Scotts OGs







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ekim046 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oooweee that looks frostty! How did you like the burn?






I just uploaded that video today  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 15, 2015)

There, thats better, no hps. I have already had a taste of the el jefe and its strong compared to any I have grown. I love this stuff, wish I had a spot in my garden for this stretchy strain. I have one clone I will flower out and that will be it for the boss. I would have to dedicate my entire flower area to this one strain to fill it, everything else I have stays fairly squat. One day...one day...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2015)

What up with that tangie trainwreck.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the high. Not overpowering and I can function in public. It works great on headaches too. I wish I had kept the garlic phenos - they are said to be more potent!


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 16, 2015)

ekim046 said:


> Oooweee that looks frostty! How did you like the burn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video, but I never done the 24-72 hours of darkness


----------



## Banana444 (Jan 19, 2015)

El jefe #2 putting on some color for the finish, I am thinking later this week I will get my scythe out to harvest this 6'er.


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 28, 2015)

is it abnormal for a ghost train haze #1 to have 3 cotyledon  im assuming it is, i cant recall ever seeing this in any seed herb or not!
sorry the cam. wouldnt let me focus on seedling


----------



## ekim046 (Jan 29, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> is it abnormal for a ghost train haze #1 to have 3 cotyledon View attachment 3340899 im assuming it is, i cant recall ever seeing this in any seed herb or not!
> sorry the cam. wouldnt let me focus on seedling


lol whoa...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

RD gear is the only one that I have gotten this from - mine came from Scott's OG - I called it Triangle:







It was a male. Collected some pollen and then put him in with REBAR:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> RD gear is the only one that I have gotten this from - mine came from Scott's OG - I called it Triangle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe he had 3 first leaves as well, thats nuts! how was his offspring? did they return to norm. or were slow/stunted. good for breeding or not?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not harvested the seeds yet. 

Seeds are forming on the females so it is triggering some kind of response. Whether those seeds are viable is a whole other can of worms.

Speaking of a can of worms - my worm can has some plants growing in it:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Horsetooth (Jan 30, 2015)

@Bueno Time here is star killer getting the chop at 63 days. Frost monster with a pretty decent yeild, average 3 oz. a plant over 12 girls. Great indica that delivers that lemon pinesol funk she promises.


----------



## yodabuds (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a tripolid a very common mutAtion found in many strains....


----------



## Bueno Time (Jan 31, 2015)

Horsetooth said:


> @Bueno Time here is star killer getting the chop at 63 days. Frost monster with a pretty decent yeild, average 3 oz. a plant over 12 girls. Great indica that delivers that lemon pinesol funk she promises.


Looks good man thanks for the input and pics, very nice. Mine are at about 3 weeks from seed right now.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Jan 31, 2015)

ive got a karma bitch in the gh in a 10 gallon pot from seed......smells of straight lemon head sweet candy, most lemon thing ive ever smelled....any other karma bitch holders experience this pheno?? looks nevilswreck dom on the side of the haze to me...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Any pics?
Sounds more like the skywalker smell with the lemon to it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It was a male. Collected some pollen and then put him in with REBAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, fucking your neighbor's grows up right there.

I bet somebody miles away got a seeded crop and wondered where the hell the pollen came from.

Just razzing, looks good cheers mate.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

The bees land on the flowers all day long. I am sure that they are carrying pollen all over too! Pulled the Triangle male yesterday. I have five males outside that are ready to pop and I need to decide on the keeper.

Paki Punch
Marion Berry
Locomotion
Purple Thai X Purple Kush
Sour Tsunami

I am leaning towards the Paki.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been wondering..
Rare Dankness recommends that the strain Scott's OG goes from 55 to 65 days in flower.
My Scott's OG is currently on day 60 of 65 days of flower.
She is FINALLY starting to bulk up and is getting side buds off of her buds. Should I let her grow beyond what they recommend you think?
I have been considering doing a 48 hour of darkness before the chop but should I initiate the darkness before or after the 65 days are up?
Thanks for the input folks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2015)

ekim046 said:


> I've been wondering..
> Rare Dankness recommends that the strain Scott's OG goes from 55 to 65 days in flower.
> My Scott's OG is currently on day 60 of 65 days of flower.
> She is FINALLY starting to bulk up and is getting side buds off of her buds. Should I let her grow beyond what they recommend you think?
> ...


I would say they recommend 8-9 weeks of flowering from clone?

I usually go longer then that from seeds with most the strains i ran from them. Even my blue ox was well into 10 weeks before the chop.


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would say they recommend 8-9 weeks of flowering from clone?
> 
> I usually go longer then that from seeds with most the strains i ran from them. Even my blue ox was well into 10 weeks before the chop.


Really? I've always read to go by what the seed companies suggest. Ack! Not sure what to do, her time is almost up but she is just now starting to bulk!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2015)

ekim046 said:


> Really? I've always read to go by what the seed companies suggest. Ack! Not sure what to do, her time is almost up but she is just now starting to bulk!!


If that was the case alot of people would be harvesting way too early.

I would wait it out and go by thr the trichs or for her to finish swelling


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If that was the case alot of people would be harvesting way too early.
> 
> I would wait it out and go by thr the trichs or for her to finish swelling



Ah, that does make better sense. The trichs will not lie.
In that case, should I try the all dark phase _after_ the buds have swollen?
I've read that it is during the dark phase that people will stress out the plants via ice water and cutting branches. I don't want to hermie our girl but do you have any opinions on these tactics?


----------



## Terk1974 (Feb 4, 2015)

ekim046 said:


> Ah, that does make better sense. The trichs will not lie.
> In that case, should I try the all dark phase _after_ the buds have swollen?
> I've read that it is during the dark phase that people will stress out the plants via ice water and cutting branches. I don't want to hermie our girl but do you have any opinions on these tactics?



It won't herm that quickly and your cutting it down anyway so no biggie, if you planned on re-vegging then you might get an issue later on. Those methods are a try yourself and find out the truth kind of thing, many respectable people on both sides will speak opposites as to it. I've read that putting ice on the soil top will simulate late seasons weather, triggering a final surge of resin production to try and trap pollen. Seems reasonable, I just question the amount of moisture ice would put in the air, and with nice sticky buds right above it might be inviting mold.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 7, 2015)

looks like an 80 dayer to me....as far as it being skywalker dom......me thinks not. day 40. karma bitch


----------



## Terk1974 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for the poor quality, she's too big too move anywhere and open her up. Day 26 of flower Ghost Train Haze#1. 50 day veg, 10 gal pot, in pro mix.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 7, 2015)

also just sexed my longs peak blues.....extraordinary males...very stinky in veg , strong and blueberry dominant by the structure and stank...lets see what their flower clusters and pollen loads look like.....


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 7, 2015)

flo og female also a month out from the first flip......love rd.


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is an update of my Scotts OG + 2 new clones.






lmk what you guys think!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

after thinking about it im wondering why i havent bought more rd after how good rare darkness was and gth1 was great too. prob get that starkiller or 501 and maybe that rugburn


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> after thinking about it im wondering why i havent bought more rd after how good rare darkness was and gth1 was great too. prob get that starkiller or 501 and maybe that rugburn


I just started some Lee Roy freebies, hopefully they are good too


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> after thinking about it im wondering why i havent bought more rd after how good rare darkness was and gth1 was great too. prob get that starkiller or 501 and maybe that rugburn


They defintiely have potential fire in some of their crosses. Id like to get dank commander, and rig burn and I should have all the strains of theirs I would liks to grow since I was lucky enough to get a frosty cut of gth #1. Just started flowering it. Not gonna be a huge yield and she is already having cal problems (fixed that) but man is she sparkling. Will post a pic tonight.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Both my seeds were super pale, one more then the other. One is open and will be planted tonight, the other just sank this morning, might take a couple extra days But I assume it will open up for me too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> after thinking about it im wondering why i havent bought more rd after how good rare darkness was and gth1 was great too. prob get that starkiller or 501 and maybe that rugburn


Lol im surprised at that comment. I know the cornbreads put me on anpther level with the dankness lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2015)

Anybody know whats the make up of the buford og they have?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

It says right on the site - Genetics equals OG!

hehe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It says right on the site - Genetics equals OG!
> 
> hehe


Lmao hint hint


----------



## JayJayGrowVt (Mar 2, 2015)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Sorry I haven't posted.. I have been in CALi.. Looking over the girls and doing the Show. I just got home. I'm tired.
> 
> We got 1st place INDICA for DOC's OG.
> 
> ...


Greetings. I was very disappointed to see RD retired the Purple Haze #1 and #2. I procrastinated to long and now the beans are gone. Do you know of anywhere that might still have these genetics?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

JayJayGrowVt said:


> Greetings. I was very disappointed to see RD retired the Purple Haze #1 and #2. I procrastinated to long and now the beans are gone. Do you know of anywhere that might still have these genetics?


Your in luck, cannazon has a pack of purple haze #1


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

that quality control thing scared me away and now with archive selling, only a few things id grab from rd. skywalker Xs mostly. ill get some good pics of my rare dark this round of flower. see if we can get her colored up nicely


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that quality control thing scared me away and now with archive selling, only a few things id grab from rd. skywalker Xs mostly. ill get some good pics of my rare dark this round of flower. see if we can get her colored up nicely


I'm still trying to grab a few packs from archive. Ever since the tude had problems it was out of stock at seedman.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm still trying to grab a few packs from archive. Ever since the tude had problems it was out of stock at seedman.


https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/archive-seeds/cat_204.html

Apparently that's the new Tude widow and CC's are supposed to work. Although I have heard Master Cards don't work only Visa. I wish I had the cash I'd be grabbing that Grimace.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

some decent promos at that choice site...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/archive-seeds/cat_204.html
> 
> Apparently that's the new Tude widow and CC's are supposed to work. Although I have heard Master Cards don't work only Visa. I wish I had the cash I'd be grabbing that Grimace.


Thank you kindly for that link. Sucks they dont take mastercard. But i do have a visa as well so looks like ill be grabbing something lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-choice-seedbank-the-new-attitude.860998/

I'm trying not to buy more seeds but it's so damn hard


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thank you kindly for that link. Sucks they dont take mastercard. But i do have a visa as well so looks like ill be grabbing something lol


I woulda mentioned it but I figured you saw the thread I made about that site aince you are a mod and always paroosing the seeds section. Guess thats what I get for thinking lol.
I just recieved my first order from ngr today, got some norstar. Thinking about grabbing dank commander and some rug burn og from there now that I know they are legit.
Eta:^yeah head just posted the link to the thread I was talking about.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I woulda mentioned it but I figured you saw the thread I made about that site aince you are a mod and always paroosing the seeds section. Guess thats what I get for thinking lol.
> I just recieved my first order from ngr today, got some norstar. Thinking about grabbing dank commander and some rug burn og from there now that I know they are legit.


true dat, credit goes to this guy  Or I wouldn't have known about it


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Hemp Depot has all the Archive strains listed as well but they are all redded out (sold out or not yet stocked) they are almost $50 a pack cheaper CAD at HempDepot.

So keep an eye on that shit if you want to save some money.

http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html#archive


----------



## JayJayGrowVt (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Your in luck, cannazon has a pack of purple haze #1


Thank you. That made my day!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

JayJayGrowVt said:


> Thank you. That made my day!!


I would email mr.c and make sure they indeed have it before you begin to celebrate. I tried to order facewreck haze,daydream haze, and beach bum haze and all they actually had in stock was the beach bum even though facewreck and day dream said in stock when I ordered them. But they have had that up for a while so maybe they do indeed have it just no one is looking there for it, nowhere else had the beach bum


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

Even though The Lee Roy seeds were a bit light in colour and the one took an extra 8-12 hours to sink they still popped open and are now planted.

If anyone has some lee roy shots they want to share I'd love to see what you guys have done with her.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

Damn I found some test grows that were super lanky and I was like "OH NO" I don't got space for that with so much else to run. Then i found this guys video. What gorgeous plants when grown properly


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Even though The Lee Roy seeds were a bit light in colour and the one took an extra 8-12 hours to sink they still popped open and are now planted.
> 
> If anyone has some lee roy shots they want to share I'd love to see what you guys have done with her.


I have a pack of these i plan on doing next with some wifi alien.

I also see seedsman has a promo where you buy a pack of rd and get either a pack of leeroy or a pack of dark shadow haze.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone grown the moonshine haze?


----------



## Terk1974 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm looking to pick up some dark shadow haze but I haven't really seen or heard anything good, or bad for that matter. My ghost train haze is on day 50 of flower, but seems such a pain in the ass to get a decent pic of her. She's too big to move through the door way to bring her out to the open to let her branches down. But if she and her clones keep up with the hairs turning almost jet black I'll call her the night train haze pheno and do tons of pics. Here's about the best I can do at present she's a little over 62 x 65 inches at the canopy.


----------



## Terk1974 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well let's post it here instead, since it didn't want to in the last one. Poor quality pic, I'm using an older magnetic ballast right now that tweaks my cameras something fierce.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

nice colas! def get me pics of the black gth hairs, i really want to see that.


----------



## Terk1974 (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice colas! def get me pics of the black gth hairs, i really want to see that.



Not a problem, the Mrs is looking to pick up a new camera in the next couple days so it'll give me something good to break it in on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2015)

If you order rare dankness from seedsman or any overseas bank, do you get spanish genetics? Just wondering because there is a free 10 pack promo from seedsman but if you get the spanish growers beans, fuck that.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty sure that is the way it works. Cant speak for what ngr sells, kinda wanna ask to see.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you order rare dankness from seedsman or any overseas bank, do you get spanish genetics? Just wondering because there is a free 10 pack promo from seedsman but if you get the spanish growers beans, fuck that.


that's racist.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that's racist.




I agree, some of the best seeds I have popped came from spain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I agree, some of the best seeds I have popped came from spain.


Nothing against spanish grower or the seeds but I want the original strains/crosses that RD makes here stateside, not whatever genetics they subcontracted to the spanish mega farmers. Or at least that's what a I've read here on the forum. Plus, I like to support American companies over foreign companies. Cheers.

If the spanish growers have the same mother/father clones then that's cool, I'll buy. But if not I'll pass.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nothing against spanish grower or the seeds but I want the original strains/crosses that RD makes here stateside, not whatever genetics they subcontracted to the spanish mega farmers. Or at least that's what a I've read here on the forum. Plus, I like to support American companies over foreign companies. Cheers.
> 
> If the spanish growers have the same mother/father clones then that's cool, I'll buy. But if not I'll pass.


now i remember why i havent bought more RD. love to know if ngr is RD direct. if theyre in CO ngr should have direct access...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> now i remember why i havent bought more RD. love to know if ngr is RD direct. if theyre in CO ngr should have direct access...


That's what I was thinking, but seedsman has pack a pack get a ten pack of dark shadow haze free. Guess I'll pass for now, so many other good companies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

yea i wonder how many companys do this and keep it hushed. bet rd isnt the only one...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is from the first page of the thread.



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK .. if you have 2 parents a mom and dad and they have sex in Colorado, Spain, Cali, Bumfuck egypt, there kids are the same genetic make-up... THe exact strains are in the locations.. it's called cloning people.
> sorry but i have grown tired of people asking for "real"seeds





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nothing against spanish grower or the seeds but I want the original strains/crosses that RD makes here stateside, not whatever genetics they subcontracted to the spanish mega farmers. Or at least that's what a I've read here on the forum. Plus, I like to support American companies over foreign companies. Cheers.
> 
> If the spanish growers have the same mother/father clones then that's cool, I'll buy. But if not I'll pass.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

ok so they shipped clones to spain then. sounds alot better...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, I think it is pretty common. I think the way they described it on their website and on here at first was kind of ambiguous because of legalities. From my experience with the several strains of theirs Ive ran is that the packs coming from the seedbanks is good quality and what I trust is representative of the true strains in their crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Yeah, I think it is pretty common. I think the way they described it on their website and on here at first was kind of ambiguous because of legalities. From my experience with the several strains of theirs Ive ran is that the packs coming from the seedbanks is good quality and what I trust is representative of the true strains in their crosses.


Word, makes sense but the way people gossip I wasn't sure. Guess it wouldn't hurt to score some connoisseur kush and a free pack of dark shadow haze. Cheers mate.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm running the Rare Dankness Moonshine haze, hope I get some winners, got these at river rock in Denver before the split thank you @Mrs. Rare Dankness for all the work you put into making these. I had 100% Germination rate which was nice  . Next comes sexing and cloning females.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

You can always go to a regional cup near you and get them from the RD booth.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

Word, hitting a cup would be coolish... although a little too commercial for me. Like walking into a live spam folder on my email browser. I'm just looking to take advantage of the freebies at seedsman for RD beans. But not sure I'll go that route just yet.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Word, hitting a cup would be coolish... although a little too commercial for me. Like walking into a live spam folder on my email browser. I'm just looking to take advantage of the freebies at seedsman for RD beans. But not sure I'll go that route just yet.


seedsman doesn't even have a big stock of RD so they are probably old.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> seedsman doesn't even have a big stock of RD so they are probably old.


Read my mind. That's kind of why I didn't jump on them earlier. The connoisseur kush don't look to bad and the free dark shadow hazes sound nice as well. Though I would rather have the grape ape clone from the bay area, but every time my bro heads there they have no G. ape. I know apothecary has grape ape but I would rather have the clone.


----------



## althor (Mar 11, 2015)

How much difference is there in the Ghost train haze and the karma's bitch?
Ghost is Ghost OGx Nevilles Wreck
Karma is Skywalker OGx Nevilles Wreck.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2015)

I am very happy with my pack of StarKiller. I have them on day 21 flower and I found a runt that smells like something offensive like dirty cat litter or a port-a-john. I spent some time in the army and it reminded me of walking down a line of port-a-johns. It has a sulfur smell and maybe ammonia??? 
I also have the biggest one in the group that is very frosty and has more of a cedar-berry smell. It would be a good commercial grow of dank I hope. 
I have bought many $100 seed packs and I am very happy with RareD so far. I got 8 females from my pack! 
I laughed out loud when I smelled the runt cat-turd plant. I also did a little happy dance!!! 
I could see the bigger one being the more popular though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2015)

I am one of those guys that does not have access to clones, so I get excited when I find a seed worth a damn!
I also got a free 6pk Ghost of LeRoy. I got 2 female out of 6 plants. There was a male that really stood out and I was disappointed that it turned male on me. 
The females seem to be tall and lanky with the slender stems. The smell is pretty subtle. I cant really get a smell when I put my face to it, but I will smell it the rest of the night on my hands. It has a fancy cologne thing going. It is probably going to be a 12+ week'er. Day 21


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 21, 2015)

althor said:


> How much difference is there in the Ghost train haze and the karma's bitch?
> Ghost is Ghost OGx Nevilles Wreck
> Karma is Skywalker OGx Nevilles Wreck.


I grew them both at the same time (2 packs of each). The ghost train is more haze influenced. There was one lemony/melon pheno but the others I remember having odors ranging from ammonia to earthy garlic. A few of the gth had minimal herming.

I liked the karma bitch better. I found a keeper that Ive been running non stop for over 2 years now that has a weird sweet lemony urinal cake smell. There were some others that smelled kinda chocolatey and surprisingly several purple phenos including the keeper which is high potency and super frosty.

All phenos from both strains were stretchy growers with sativa influenced highs that flower from 10 - 12 weeks


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 21, 2015)

I was gifted a Rare dankness #1 bean. Just switched to 12/12 and it looks sweet and healthy. I have googled the shit out of this strain and no help as what to expect. Dont know if it is a male or not, but anyone have there opinions on this strain? Please post any comments, or pics. Peace!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone grown out the moonshine haze?


----------



## Terk1974 (Mar 22, 2015)

With several totally different patients and tastes I've been looking at picking up a indica, sativa ,and hybrid to run a fairly regular basis them. I'm taking down a ghost train haze#1 right now and kept clones off her so I have the sativa covered. I'm looking for a good knock out bedtime indica, one patient says she had never found anything that makes her sleepy and relaxed so I'd liherher first try to really take care of her. I've been impressed with RD quality so I'm giving them a try along with some others. R.D. seems to have a lot of choices very similar to one another so I'm at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 22, 2015)

Terk1974 said:


> With several totally different patients and tastes I've been looking at picking up a indica, sativa ,and hybrid to run a fairly regular basis them. I'm taking down a ghost train haze#1 right now and kept clones off her so I have the sativa covered. I'm looking for a good knock out bedtime indica, one patient says she had never found anything that makes her sleepy and relaxed so I'd liherher first try to really take care of her. I've been impressed with RD quality so I'm giving them a try along with some others. R.D. seems to have a lot of choices very similar to one another so I'm at a bit of a loss.


They make a cross with grape ape and grape ape is a knock out sleepytime strain that makes you hungry like a pack of wild dogs, I would go with that and look for a grape ape pheno. Good luck.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They make a cross with grape ape and grape ape is a knock out sleepytime strain that makes you hungry like a pack of wild dogs, I would go with that and look for a grape ape pheno. Good luck.


Grape Ape will make a man go broke from the fridge alone... god damn whole pizza goes down and I never understand how I can consume so much food.


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got rare darkness, starkiller, Scott's og and 501st og... which should I start first? Which is your fav?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 25, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Just got rare darkness, starkiller, Scott's og and 501st og... which should I start first? Which is your fav?


Starkiller!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Scott's OG is very fast to grow, trim, and it is a great all around smoke. It is an effective mood elevator without making you stupid. Great for parties with guests having mixed tolerance levels. Great in the bedroom too


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone grow out blue Ox? I've a girl who is almost for weeks in flower she smells the way lemon starburst taste.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 26, 2015)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> Anyone grow out blue Ox? I've a girl who is almost for weeks in flower she smells the way lemon starburst taste.


Do you have any pics


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OG is very fast to grow, trim, and it is a great all around smoke. It is an effective mood elevator without making you stupid. Great for parties with guests having mixed tolerance levels. * Great in the bedroom too*


You sold me on that one, I love strains that are great for that! .


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn I wish I had some info on this Dark Shadow Haze, one of the seedlings is already starting to purple up and the leaves look like they are going to be huge. Makes me sad when I can't find info and pictures on strains.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/DarkShadowHaze.htm


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Mar 26, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Do you have any pics


Not at the moment, my phone, along with other things, was stolen out of my car yesterday and I have yet to buy a new one. I don't own an actual camera, no time for it lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> http://www.raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/DarkShadowHaze.htm


Already went over it a few times before buying, I need more.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2015)

Figured I'd try link anyway-
really liked what the _Nev. Wreck _male brought to both the vale vale and their goat wreck haze. research _grape ape!


King Arthur said:



Damn I wish I had some info on this Dark Shadow Haze, one of the seedlings is already starting to purple up and the leaves look like they are going to be huge. Makes me sad when I can't find info and pictures on strains.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Figured I'd try link anyway-
> really liked what the _Nev. Wreck _male brought to both the vale vale and their goat wreck haze. research _grape ape!
> _


I looked on this insta gram thingy and found a few pictures, I think I might be one of the lucky ones who has a grape ape leaning pheno. I appreciate your help brother I didn't mean to sound like I didn't. I usually read the description like 20 times before I buy anything though so I was craving more. 

If I do have a grape ape pheno I will be stoked, mine is still short and looks more indica leaning leaves, maybe it might be a boy who knows!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2015)

Sittin on pack of these, drk shadow haze, too. 
either end of the spectrum will be darn tasty imo. recently was gifted a rare 'darkness' cut that leans ape (hopefully). maybe i'll pop a few DSH and have em bang-it-out like primates do.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Sittin on pack of these, drk shadow haze, too.
> either end of the spectrum will be darn tasty imo. recently was gifted a rare 'darkness' cut that leans ape (hopefully). maybe i'll pop a few DSH and have em bang-it-out like primates do.


I wouldn't mind watching that . I am only hoping the 3 seeds I popped lean more towards grape ape because I have a super silver haze cross and an apollo 13 bx that are sativa dominant so I could use a little down to go with my up .

Woops just checked on the babies and realized there is only 1 DSH that survived initial boot camp. one didnt sprout and another was a runt. The one that survived is lookin healthy as can be though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2015)

It is a week later(wk 4) and my "port-a-john" StarKiller turned into a sour, stinky breath smell. It is def more sour than foul now.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wouldn't mind watching that . I am only hoping the 3 seeds I popped lean more towards grape ape because I have a super silver haze cross and an apollo 13 bx that are sativa dominant so I could use a little down to go with my up .
> 
> Woops just checked on the babies and realized there is only 1 DSH that survived initial boot camp. one didnt sprout and another was a runt. The one that survived is lookin healthy as can be though.


I have been surprised by runts! Take a clone you may be disappointed if you dont. 

I am not following you around, I think that we are just into the same genetics/seed companies!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been surprised by runts! Take a clone you may be disappointed if you dont.
> 
> I am not following you around, I think that we are just into the same genetics/seed companies!


Lol ! it is all good! . I try almost everything LOL!!!! 

I wish I could keep the clones but I wouldn't be able to pop fresh beans if I kept every plant I grew. I have a very limited space and so that gets in the way of those kinds of things. If I ever find "The Holy Grail" I will reveg it or buy 15 packs to find her again. But for now I have not found anything that I am so hyped up about that I have to keep it forever.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Lol ! it is all good! . I try almost everything LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> I wish I could keep the clones but I wouldn't be able to pop fresh beans if I kept every plant I grew. I have a very limited space and so that gets in the way of those kinds of things. If I ever find "The Holy Grail" I will reveg it or buy 15 packs to find her again. But for now I have not found anything that I am so hyped up about that I have to keep it forever.


I knew that I liked you for a reason, you are a seed collector also! I have shit from last year that I am wanting to pop. Plus, the 420 promos should be good!


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 28, 2015)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> Anyone grow out blue Ox? I've a girl who is almost for weeks in flower she smells the way lemon starburst taste.


Yes I have. Germed 4 and had 1 male. Super close node spacing and really fuckin bushy. Med size and did not stretch too bad after the switch.What a bitch to trim. Big awesome dark leave's. Smelled of berry early on and ended up with a very berry flavor on exhale. Stayed on the tongue a few too. Potency could have been better. Think I should have let it go a little longer. Looking forward to popping some more of them.The buds were large ,but not as dense for me because of the wattage.Had a 400,and now I have a 1000.Should make a big difference next round.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 29, 2015)

I am getting excited about my StarKiller. I really wanted to see if anyone else has finished a pack???
The smell that they put off keep changing and I wanted to get an idea of what to expect. Here is the ONLY article that I was able to find about starkiller!
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242824&page=7


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am getting excited about my StarKiller. I really wanted to see if anyone else has finished a pack???
> The smell that they put off keep changing and I wanted to get an idea of what to expect. Here is the ONLY article that I was able to find about starkiller!
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242824&page=7


You should check out instagram, I see raredankness put up quite a few nice ass bud shots of the star killer. that is what they are mostly on now it seems like.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Scott only posts on FB and Insta these days.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have any grow info on moonshine haze? Is it a large sativa or a smaller sativa because of the Afghani mothers heritage? What types of phenotypes should I look for in a pack? I have RD on my instagram but I don't see a lot of moonshine haze grows, for a cup winner there aren't many that grow this strain I wonder why...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a sativa paki cross that has three phenos. Tall, short, and medium. Depending on how much he has stabilized them you might get the same results with these.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 22, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am getting excited about my StarKiller. I really wanted to see if anyone else has finished a pack???
> The smell that they put off keep changing and I wanted to get an idea of what to expect. Here is the ONLY article that I was able to find about starkiller!
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242824&page=7


I test grew Star Killer with plenty of pics https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/star-killer-og.51263/ These arent all the pictures but there is alot of them in there. From early flowering to dry weight


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

yea gth and starkiller just won again. cant go wrong with those puchases


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea gth and starkiller just won again. cant go wrong with those puchases


GTH is such a tasty uplifting cerebral smoke, I only got to try it once in colorado but it was amazing.


----------



## DustyNugs (Apr 23, 2015)

I picked up a pack of the Dark Shadow Haze at the Cup, definitely interested in seeing your grow. They also gave me some Kyber Kush seeds and a bunch of cool swag


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> I test grew Star Killer with plenty of pics https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/star-killer-og.51263/ These arent all the pictures but there is alot of them in there. From early flowering to dry weight


My biggest starkiller(#11) gets ram-horn pretty easy. It was like the only one with it, but it was the one that I have my eye on. I think that it is just a sensitive plant. I am still excited because it will only get better the more that I work with it and it looks like it would be worth the trouble for me. I took a sample at week #7 but I will wait for a smoke report. 

A smaller one(#7) developed more of a rubber/sour smell and it was the most pleasing smell from this pack. It was almost on the runt side but not too bad. It looks like it just needs a longer veg. Again, it is worth it for me to keep it around.

It is cool seeing others grow it out. What kind of smell/flavors are you getting? I have a couple of weeks til I am finished with mine. It is cool to see Starkiller doing well in the cups! I bought my pack back in November and nobody was talking about it yet.?


----------



## jessica d (Apr 23, 2015)

i am doing star killer and blue ox first rare dank experience


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 23, 2015)

Went thought almost this whole thread. I really prefer to search for something instead of doing the lazy way and just ask. I really couldn't find any info on rare darkness or grape ox. Does anyone have any experience with these two?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2015)

@greenghost420 has grown the Rare Darkness


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 23, 2015)

I've got a baby rare darkness going now. Hoping it's killer, never grown any grape ape or crosses of it


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 23, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> I've got a baby rare darkness going now. Hoping it's killer, never grown any grape ape or crosses of it


Just one, you didn't get a pack?


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 23, 2015)

Haha, I really like variety and also have a bit of a phobia of running a bunch of one thing and having it turn out to be junk... 

So I got a single on herbies... It's like playing the lottery, hoping its female and hope it's fire ha. 

But this way I get lots of variety. 

I'm running current culture hydro so I grow "trees" that are scrogged. 

Because of this I only have 16 plans under 4000w so not lots of room to run packs


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone feel like exporting the seed production to another country could effect the end product?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 23, 2015)

DustyNugs said:


> I picked up a pack of the Dark Shadow Haze at the Cup, definitely interested in seeing your grow. They also gave me some Kyber Kush seeds and a bunch of cool swag


Well damn lucky you I walked away with 2 seed pack that I bought at the cup(Bought one and got testers for the buy from Dungeon Vault) I had no idea RD was selling seeds I would have bought a pack or two my damn self!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 23, 2015)

rare darkness is fire. i got 7 fems of the 10 seeds and they all had that grape ape gdp type of smells with varying potency n yeilds. i took the most potent and most flavorful. enjoy...


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rare darkness is fire. i got 7 fems of the 10 seeds and they all had that grape ape gdp type of smells with varying potency n yeilds. i took the most potent and most flavorful. enjoy...


mmmm I am looking forward to some rare dankness  Still haven't put the dsh in flower yet though.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rare darkness is fire. i got 7 fems of the 10 seeds and they all had that grape ape gdp type of smells with varying potency n yeilds. i took the most potent and most flavorful. enjoy...


Dam you got lucky. I was going to order 2 packs to search for a good pheno. Looks like you got it on the first go. How's the stretch and flower time on your keepers?


----------



## booms111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Got Leeroy and ghost of leeroy at the cup. They came with 2 packs of sweet wreck(sweet sweet x nevils wreck). Giving them all to friends except the the ghost of leeroys. Be my first RD gear ive ran. I wanted feminized leeroys but they told me there being made in Spain and didnt have them yet.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 24, 2015)

any blue ox pics in flower or dried/cured? would love to see some thanks!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 24, 2015)

I got a 6pk Ghost of leeroy and it is no joke. It really surprised me because it was free and I didnt have expectations.
I am going to have trouble eliminating because I need to let some go. I have 4 starkiller and 2 Ghost of leeroy that are standing thier ground.
I also have 2 True OG. They bulk up and get frosty.
I got 1 Jesus OG from a 10 pack. Its not too bad.
I think that I like my free 6pk of ghost of leeroy over 3 other OG $100 seed packs.
I will probably do my first smoke report with pics in a few weeks. Probably dry pics only


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone run Warda Reekin OG? It would be nice if there was so I could get a lil understanding about her needs.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/reekn-seedling-yellowing.868481/


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 8, 2015)

I know that I have been on here a couple of times, but I finally have a finished product to talk about! I am kind of disappointed, on my part, because I let my plants fade too early. I think that I basically starved them at week 6 and cut at wk8... I almost dont feel like my smoke report would be as accurate. Sorry guys, I dont claim to be a professional! OK, that was my disclaimer!

I got 3 different pheno's from Starkiller. The biggest one reminds me of how people describe "The White". It gets pretty big but it does not really reek like the smaller ones.
I got three runts that def had some funk going on... One had a gun powder smell. It started off smelling like the port-a-john and ended up smelling like gun powder, it hit like gun powder also! It was such a small plant though... I had some CaliConn Jedi kush that had the same gun powder smell.
My favorite Starkiller had the burnt rubber smell. I had one that was not so much of a runt, but I dropped an inline fan and killed it. I also lost some skin off of the tip of my finger catching the fan! I have clones of it. If I had to chose one from the whole pack, this would have been it! The other rubber smelling one is a pure runt, sorry.
I was very impressed with my Ghost of LeeRoy. I got a free 6pk and I got a real winner in that pack. They like to grow tall and hardy. I would say that they are newb friendly...
It had the cleanest OG smell. I would say that it was the "traditional" OG smell. I had more of the lemon thing going than the rest. It is smooth all the way around. It smells smooth and the high is def smooth. It is more of a day time than starkiller, which is knockout, and it yields very well for an OG. It really wanted 10+ weeks. I got purple hues on the calyxes before I chopped them early. Anyways, my nephew has been traveling around lot to the medical states; Oregon, Washington, and Colorado... He makes his way to the dispensaries a lot more than I do. He was very excited about my Ghost of LeRoy! It was the only one he was interested in.

Sorry no pics!! I am kind of embarrassed about how things turned out, my fault... I tried to run like 5 different seed packs and it got out of hand!!! So, I cut early and expedited my favorite clones to run again!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 8, 2015)

Out of a pack of moonshine haze (amnesia haze x neville's wreck) I got 4 females, out of those 4 females all but 1 are straight vertical growers with little to no side branching. I hope that one little one with more side branching turns out to taste good cause I think for structure that is the keeper.


----------



## Bullethighway (May 8, 2015)

I grew a pack last year
Only had 2 femaes
One was i guess very haze dominate
Kinda small not so filled out buds
But folks liked it
Dusted some hillbillt armur on it
Man it made some bad ass plants
best fastest growing plants i ever have grown
Some of biggest buds i ever have seen
smells kinda coffe bubba kush smell
Only made bout 25 seeds
If i only new


The other female
full buds kinda normal i guess
Both of mine branched out pretty good
Christmas tree like

Not sure how the smoke will be yet
On that cross mshxhillbilly armur
But the vigour is absalutly amazing


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> I grew a pack last year
> Only had 2 femaes
> One was i guess very haze dominate
> Kinda small not so filled out buds
> ...


Your poem sings to my heart.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that I have been on here a couple of times, but I finally have a finished product to talk about! I am kind of disappointed, on my part, because I let my plants fade too early. I think that I basically starved them at week 6 and cut at wk8... I almost dont feel like my smoke report would be as accurate. Sorry guys, I dont claim to be a professional! OK, that was my disclaimer!
> 
> I got 3 different pheno's from Starkiller. The biggest one reminds me of how people describe "The White". It gets pretty big but it does not really reek like the smaller ones.
> I got three runts that def had some funk going on... One had a gun powder smell. It started off smelling like the port-a-john and ended up smelling like gun powder, it hit like gun powder also! It was such a small plant though... I had some CaliConn Jedi kush that had the same gun powder smell.
> ...


I have more respect for a man/woman that can admit his/her mistakes then a man/woman that can't see the mistakes he/she makes.  Most PC thing I think I've ever written.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Out of a pack of moonshine haze (amnesia haze x neville's wreck) I got 4 females, out of those 4 females all but 1 are straight vertical growers with little to no side branching. I hope that one little one with more side branching turns out to taste good cause I think for structure that is the keeper.


my lee roy was topped and shot 6 tops straight up all the branching is tucked into just slightly bigger then a 2 gallon pot. Love it, low low yield but if it's good smoke I might run it again as it will save a tonne of space and allow me to run more plants then branchier floppier girls that like to spread their wings. Fat leaves but few of them trimming is going to be a breeze. A lot of the fans have rounded off and wrinkly tips I'll get some pictures of this.

I'll take some pics of her tonight, been meaning to for a while. Very OG structure with some purple hues in the stalks/leaf stems that I'm hoping carry over to the buds. I hit her with a tea that was a bit aggressive but only one of the tops seems to be effected which is just weird. I got one that's burnt and lighter colour then the rest of the tops lol.

Bud growth is weird as well, lower buds are bigger then buds higher on the plant on the same stalk. Big calyxes from the get go, can't wait to see them swollen up hopefully with some of that purple/red from the promo photo. No idea how long left on her, looks like she's starting to swell a bit but pistils are 99% white. It's going to have to be genetics that change the colours because it's gotten really hot here and I might have to dim my light depending on night temp temperature fluctuations.







after typing all that out and looking for a recent picture I realized that this one is from April 1 roughly. Glad I looked for pics, she's fading a little fast for being 38+/- days. My "low yield" comment may be off, there's quite a bit more time left then I had thought.

I wish this thread got more action, anyone have any experience with Lee Roy from seed what's your finish times? did she change colour in normal temps? Yield? Quality? I don't see how she could be bad with the amount of trichomes.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)




----------



## BustinScales510 (May 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3414297 View attachment 3414298 View attachment 3414299 View attachment 3414300 View attachment 3414301 View attachment 3414302 View attachment 3414303


 Lookin good man! I did two packs a while ago,most of the phenos were good..one real standout. Everything was like 60-70 days. I see the purple stems and leaf veins on mine too but no purple in the buds. Its kind of a pain in the ass to grow, slow to establish roots/veg and doesnt yield very well. It is a good strain that definitely stacks up to the other more well known og varieties on the scene.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3414297 View attachment 3414298 View attachment 3414299 View attachment 3414300 View attachment 3414301 View attachment 3414302 View attachment 3414303


ThAt second pic is absolutely gorgeous they all are but damn looks like she'll yield well 2 u keep any cuts?well i know what packs of seeds im getting next lee roy and ghost of lee roy ive heard lot of good things about ghost og never smoked any tho


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 9, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> ThAt second pic is absolutely gorgeous they all are but damn looks like she'll yield well 2 u keep any cuts?well i know what packs of seeds im getting next lee roy and ghost of lee roy ive heard lot of good things about ghost og never smoked any tho


I am still on the novice level, but my Ghost of LeeRoy looked like I would yield a lot better than the other OG's that I had going. I just wish that I made my way to more dispensaries to compare to!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2015)

Hey guys and gals im getting things restarted so I popped some beans.

I have about 40 or so started diff strains and breeders

anyways I have 2 strain from RD as I havent tried their gear. (And a pack of corn bread for later)

my 3 lima bean og (are these even rare's seeds? They wgere freebie from ngr) these popped.

But I got 4 lee roys that dont wana come up.

was just seeing if these where a harder to pop seed?

all other beans are workin on there first set.

Any ways thanks


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2015)

As a side note no soak.
straight into rapid rooters.
been about a week.

outa 40 different strains and breeders the only ones that havent popped are these
4 Lee Roy.

and 3 outa 5 paradise lucid bolt

outa 42 beans 7 didnt pop
so I dont think its me or my methods.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

be patient. some take a week or more. when i get shit germed n a few dnt, i add lil heat , setting em on my t5 for a night.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> my 3 lima bean og (are these even rare's seeds? They wgere freebie from ngr) these popped.
> But I got 4 lee roys that dont wana come up.
> was just seeing if these where a harder to pop seed?


lima bean og= trainwreck X rd1
yes lima bean og are from rd...
only given out to few people... kinda like tga space candy...
5 for 5 for me on LR. all nice and healthy.
doc og next, cuz its getting up there in age...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2015)

Nice thanks fellas.
@greenghost420 
already had em in a prop with seed mat heater.
3 times a day monitoring for moisture , no over watering. 

@Beemo 
nice To hear about the lima beans being real , so can you not order them ?

All 3 popped though in about 3 days very symmetrical.

I hope the lee roy pops I need a good purple.

sitting on a pack of ggg mind scape in case the lee roy doesnt go


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> @Beemo
> so can you not order them ?
> sitting on a pack of ggg mind scape in case the lee roy doesnt go


nah.. promos/friends only...
im looking for the purps too in lr, but not to worried about it tho.. as long as its top shelf...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2015)

Me too color is just an added bonus .

awsome about the lima beans cause they are up and at em
any smoke reports on them yet?


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

correction lima bean og= trainwreck X rd#1


Cold$moke said:


> any smoke reports on them yet?


here some pics from anbessa_organic ig...
anbessa says it was tw mostly and interesting sativa highs
and found 4 diff phenos.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2015)

@Beemo nice .
looks tasty thanks alot for the info.
itd be nice if they had Info out for all strains including limitex runs


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> @Beemo nice .
> looks tasty thanks alot for the info.
> itd be nice if they had Info out for all strains including limitex runs


people are starting to stay away from forums... too much dick swinging and whiners... 
you can find info thats not in forums, over there.
i like the idea on who can see your posts and who can reply... 
something they need here...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> people are starting to stay away from forums... too much dick swinging and whiners...
> you can find info thats not in forums, over there.
> i like the idea on who can see your posts and who can reply...
> something they need here...


Info over where?


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> Info over where?


ig


----------



## Cold$moke (May 31, 2015)

Am I just a douche bag but I also dont know what 
ig. Stands for lol


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> Am I just a douche bag but I also dont know what
> ig. Stands for lol


instagram


----------



## Cold$moke (May 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> instagram


Bwahahah .was thinking of some new weed site


----------



## althor (Jun 2, 2015)

Pulled out 3 Karma's Bitch, 3 Corn Bread, 2 Scott's OG.
All but 1 Corn Bread popped and broke soil.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice.

it sucks when one set of seeds pop and the others dont 

now im veging most and still hoping for those stubborn as shit lee Roys to pop these where freebies but still woulda been nice


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 2, 2015)

Rare darkness day 32 flower


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

@zchopper420 
nice what kinda smells?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

rare darkness is killer


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 2, 2015)

Really grapy if your a fan of purple this is it. It smells like those old school platinum blunt wraps or grape candy, soft and sweet. One of the best smelling buds i have ever smelt. It's growing with some exodus cheese and the two smells together is so good lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds f ing delicious with the cheese too


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Really grapy if your a fan of purple this is it. It smells like those old school platinum blunt wraps or grape candy, soft and sweet. One of the best smelling buds i have ever smelt. It's growing with some exodus cheese and the two smells together is so good lol


ran a pack and every seed had some kind of grape to it, nice selection of phenos to choose from, got 7 fems all grapey


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice im sitting on a pack of corn bread.
anyone got good exp with it? Cant remember if ive asked this or not lol

Just popped a bunch of beans to get my mother room filled back up.

then I can run these corn breads and some ggg and bodhi as well


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

Hoping I get a winner with the lima beans.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rare darkness is killer


How's the yield on the rare darkness?


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's another of the rare darkness day 38 I'll post a pic every week till she's done the lady pic was day 32


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 4, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Here's another of the rare darkness day 38 I'll post a pic every week till she's done the lady pic was day 32
> View attachment 3434311 View attachment 3434312


looks nice, wish i could smell her from the photo alone haha

i might try me some rare dankness one of these days 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 5, 2015)

Growing the Moonshine Haze right now, looks like I have 3 amnesia phenotypes and 1 unknown phenotype that is much shorter with a much nicer structure and branching. Hope I get some killer dank from these they look like they grow vertical a lot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> How's the yield on the rare darkness?


while i didnt test all 7 ladies for yeild, there were def better yeilders than the pheno i kept. i was looking for the most narcotic pheno, id say shes a medium yeilder. think i got 40grams in a 3 gal under led with a light schedule that should have hermed her out but didnt. also good against pm. untopped. staking def upped the number. ill be topping and cropping next run. the smoke is def AAA.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

i had a nice chunky n colorful pheno that would prob be an above average yeild with good effects n flav. it was hard choosing the keeper....


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> while i didnt test all 7 ladies for yeild, there were def better yeilders than the pheno i kept. i was looking for the most narcotic pheno, id say shes a medium yeilder. think i got 40grams in a 3 gal under led with a light schedule that should have hermed her out but didnt. also good against pm. untopped. staking def upped the number. ill be topping and cropping next run. the smoke is def AAA.


Thanks green ghost I'm definetly going to order two 12 packs of rare darkness and pheno hunt. Did they purple up on from the grape ape side?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

my last run i chopped early at 48 days and they were just starting to purp up, this ones def on the ape side as pretty much every one had that gdp grape type funk.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 6, 2015)

Thats why I hoping that LR popped.

for a powerful purp.
might have to give the rare dankness a try.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2015)

get a few singles of both


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 8, 2015)

Just popped over 2 dozen 

gota wait til I get some room lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 8, 2015)

So I pulled the trigger ghost and ordered 24 rare darkness beans. Hopefully I'll find me some fire.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Update on the darkness day 43 now she's starting to really frost up now and her lower branches are starting to sag she likes support. 
 
 
@sky rocket i think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

Rare Dankness should be called Rock Frostness!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 10, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Update on the darkness day 43 now she's starting to really frost up now and her lower branches are starting to sag she likes support.
> View attachment 3437179
> View attachment 3437175
> @sky rocket i think you will be happy with your purchase.


Nice what medium and light are you using?


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Coco and she's in a 2k tent with hps.10 gal container


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

oooo weeee 2 packs, youll have fun with this hunt! cant wait to see what u find.


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 10, 2015)

I am interested in rd Seeds. I have not truly ever grown reg seeds Only fem. I want to get some Rd strains. I here a lot of excellent things but no experience at all. Is there a strain yall would recommend over the other. I run organic soil sealed room 15 gal pots 2k lights.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> oooo weeee 2 packs, youll have fun with this hunt! cant wait to see what u find.


Thanks but right now I'm pheno hunting sinmint cookies. And my other keeper I think I have is a 8-9 week frosty super lemon haze.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I am interested in rd Seeds. I have not truly ever grown reg seeds Only fem. I want to get some Rd strains. I here a lot of excellent things but no experience at all. Is there a strain yall would recommend over the other. I run organic soil sealed room 15 gal pots 2k lights.


All I have run from them is Lee Roy so far and it's great. I would definitely check it out.

Smoke a bong bowl and my whole house smells funky type stuff  definitely some nice OG flavours. I hear Scotts OG is really nice too. @Mohican has been growing it for a while.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I am interested in rd Seeds. I have not truly ever grown reg seeds Only fem. I want to get some Rd strains. I here a lot of excellent things but no experience at all. Is there a strain yall would recommend over the other. I run organic soil sealed room 15 gal pots 2k lights.


Rd has fem ghost train haze. I have a pack of those but no room to run them yet


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> All I have run from them is Lee Roy so far and it's great. I would definitely check it out.
> 
> Smoke a bong bowl and my whole house smells funky type stuff  definitely some nice OG flavours. I hear Scotts OG is really nice too. @Mohican has been growing it for a while.


Just regular Lee Roy or ghost of leeroy


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Just regular Lee Roy or ghost of leeroy


Regular Lee Roy, although I'm sure there's good in that Ghost of Lee Roy too. 

I'm waiting on their next promo myself They usually have good ones.


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Regular Lee Roy, although I'm sure there's good in that Ghost of Lee Roy too.
> 
> I'm waiting on their next promo myself They usually have good ones.


Were do you place your orders


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2015)

attitude/choice usually. Every once in a while RD gives 5 packs of 2 different strains with the purchase of a pack. Think it was Rug Burn and Ghost of Lee Roy last time.


----------



## Huge_Dabs (Jun 14, 2015)

Rug Burn is a great yielder!! Scott is the man Rare Dankness Rules


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 15, 2015)

Hopefully but slowly I'll be trying to find me a fire keeper out of these fire genetics. These just came in today.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 16, 2015)

The rare darkness at day 50 now and she is just oozing trichomes


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lee Roy. This is my 3rd or 4th run with it. This pheno is really feeble and runty looking in veg but if given enough time to get established before the flip they totally blow up with some nice chunky buds in the second half of flowering, which usually goes about 10 weeks (pics are around week 6). It has a light lemon starburst smell on top of the typical og aroma.


----------



## Digital_life (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been looking everywhere for rare dankness Ghost train haze #1 fem seeds. I run a Cali based medical collective. Our seed storage facility was broken into and had all seeds stolen. Anyone with any information on this strain please contact me.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 22, 2015)

Digital_life said:


> I have been looking everywhere for rare dankness Ghost train haze #1 fem seeds. I run a Cali based medical collective. Our seed storage facility was broken into and had all seeds stolen. Anyone with any information on this strain please contact me.


Midweeksong.com has them in stock. I ordered from them three weeks ago for the first time.


----------



## Terk1974 (Jun 25, 2015)

Bustin. What's that pheno look like stature wise, I bought a pack of LeeRoy TK, and only popped two beans but one is female for sure and she almost fooled me for a male. She's tall and not very branchy yet even after a fim.

You can find ghost train fem seeds anywhere, Google it and look what happens...been at attitude for a while.


----------



## althor (Jun 25, 2015)

Seems to always be out of stock when I check Attitude.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 25, 2015)

Terk1974 said:


> Bustin. What's that pheno look like stature wise, I bought a pack of LeeRoy TK, and only popped two beans but one is female for sure and she almost fooled me for a male. She's tall and not very branchy yet even after a fim.
> 
> You can find ghost train fem seeds anywhere, Google it and look what happens...been at attitude for a while.


Typical OG structure,thin straight stems..med/long internode spacing. I did 2 packs, the keeper pheno was one of the smaller ones that grew the slowest. 

I would take pics of the whole plant to show but they are scrogged so wouldnt really indicate the structure of the plant.


----------



## Terk1974 (Jun 25, 2015)

althor said:


> Seems to always be out of stock when I check Attitude.


I looked right after I said that and noticed they're out. You can always go to seedfinder, I had a link but I don't know if it'll allow it so I didn't try it. Just do a search for it there and they should find it all for you.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 25, 2015)

The rare darkness at day 58 now. All i can say so far is wow I'm so impressed. I just wish i could get better pics so you could really see the color but i can't shut my lights off and my tent is in a dark area of my house. She is so frosty, this purp doesn't seem to be lacking in potency. And awsome dark purple buds with mid 70 night time temps. The smell has gotten so dank in the past few days. Is got the grape candy smell but it's been getting crazy pungent and skunky. Pungent the way a good kush is but not kush smell different. It's some funk


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

thats looking great! def not lacking potency!


----------



## Canna-Savant (Jun 29, 2015)

Got a pack of 12 Reg Ghost Train Haze Seeds a couple weeks ago. I popped all 12 seeds, and 11 are growing healthy as we speak and one seed was ruined due to a fault of my own. So, I had a 100% germ rate, and I must say that every seed looked very nice and healthy. I'm really excited about growing some RD genetics. Really hoping to find a keeper in this pack! 

Here are my babies, ignore the stickers on the pots I just haven't labeled them yet as they are my only seeds at the moment.


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 29, 2015)

Canna-Savant said:


> Got a pack of 12 Reg Ghost Train Haze Seeds a couple weeks ago. I popped all 12 seeds, and 11 are growing healthy as we speak and one seed was ruined due to a fault of my own. So, I had a 100% germ rate, and I must say that every seed looked very nice and healthy. I'm really excited about growing some RD genetics. Really hoping to find a keeper in this pack!
> 
> Here are my babies, ignore the stickers on the pots I just haven't labeled them yet as they are my only seeds at the moment.


is your version #1, #5 or #8?


----------



## taGyo (Jun 29, 2015)

Canna-Savant said:


> Got a pack of 12 Reg Ghost Train Haze Seeds a couple weeks ago. I popped all 12 seeds, and 11 are growing healthy as we speak and one seed was ruined due to a fault of my own. So, I had a 100% germ rate, and I must say that every seed looked very nice and healthy. I'm really excited about growing some RD genetics. Really hoping to find a keeper in this pack!
> 
> Here are my babies, ignore the stickers on the pots I just haven't labeled them yet as they are my only seeds at the moment.


When...?

What seedbank...?


----------



## Canna-Savant (Jun 29, 2015)

@ georgio838 - I am running the OG Ghost Train Haze #1

@taGyo - I ordered about 1 month ago from Attitude. I subscribed to a restock notification and grabbed them immediately when I received the email. They sold out in less than 24 hours.


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 29, 2015)

Canna-Savant said:


> @ georgio838 - I am running the OG Ghost Train Haze #1
> 
> @taGyo - I ordered about 1 month ago from Attitude. I subscribed to a restock notification and grabbed them immediately when I received the email. They sold out in less than 24 hours.


cool, ive got that one in stock too, interested to see how yours go, im waiting to find something unique to cross it with? maybe karma bitch? then again maybe a shorter flower time type but worthy of its genetics


----------



## Canna-Savant (Jun 30, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> cool, ive got that one in stock too, interested to see how yours go, im waiting to find something unique to cross it with? maybe karma bitch? then again maybe a shorter flower time type but worthy of its genetics


I've never attempted a breeding project but I wish you luck. I've heard Karma Bitch is a great strain as well!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> When...?
> 
> What seedbank...?


NGR has GTH #1 in stock now 7 packs left. 

http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NGR has GTH #1 in stock now 7 packs left.
> 
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/


Holy shit.
Is that 100 for 10?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Holy shit.
> Is that 100 for 10?


Naw it's 12 beans in there just like everywhere else. May even have 13 too as some packs do. That's the cheapest your gonna find them too. They did have #9 in stock at one point too and should've grabbed them when I had the chance but didn't.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

That's what I charge for mine. Have you ever bred killer strains and then harvested the seeds when they are perfect. It takes forever. Package, market, replace lost mail... I am barely breaking even!

I do it for the love of it! I still give away quite a bit to patients. I am working on some amazing CBD strains crossed with potent Kushes. One of them is showing great promise as a hand balm for arthritis. The sativa crosses work amazingly quickly on skin cancer!

Scott and Mrs. RD are the real deal!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That's what I charge for mine. Have you ever bred killer strains and then harvested the seeds when they are perfect. It takes forever. Package, market, replace lost mail... I am barely breaking even!
> 
> I do it for the love of it! I still give away quite a bit to patients. I am working on some amazing CBD strains crossed with potent Kushes. One of them is showing great promise as a hand balm for arthritis. The sativa crosses work amazingly quickly on skin cancer!
> 
> Scott and Mrs. RD are the real deal!


Yea most of the good breeders sell 10 packs for around that price. Like you said all the other stuff that comes with it I'm sure it's hard to make real good money off beans. You would have to be like DNA and the other big name breeders to really make money. Your a good man tho for giving away and helping the community. I know your not making big bucks but you will be blessed with much more than what money is and worth


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

I already am! So many good people here on RIU


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> The rare darkness at day 58 now. All i can say so far is wow I'm so impressed. I just wish i could get better pics so you could really see the color but i can't shut my lights off and my tent is in a dark area of my house. She is so frosty, this purp doesn't seem to be lacking in potency. And awsome dark purple buds with mid 70 night time temps. The smell has gotten so dank in the past few days. Is got the grape candy smell but it's been getting crazy pungent and skunky. Pungent the way a good kush is but not kush smell different. It's some funk


Awesome mate!! I'm waiting on some beans of this strain to arrive


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome mate!! I'm waiting on some beans of this strain to arrive


I think you will be more then happywith the purchase. Note i really want to try that ghost train haze 1


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I think you will be more then happywith the purchase. Note i really want to try that ghost train haze 1


I have no doubts about that either mate  
There is one place that still has the GTH in stock...


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone order from NGR?
Where does it come from? If customs siezes it will they send another order?
Stealth?


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Anyone order from NGR?
> Where does it come from? If customs siezes it will they send another order?
> Stealth?


Ngr is in the states so if you are too then no customs that's what makes them so great. Not sure on your other questions though


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

You answered both mate,

Cheers.

About to drop 350 on my next seed order, TGA, Fire Alien Romulan, and Connosieur + that GTH.

My girl's not gonna want to hear shit about seeds for the next two years


----------



## Canna-Savant (Jul 3, 2015)

GTH #1 in stock at the Tude, if anyone is interested


----------



## taGyo (Jul 3, 2015)

Got me some GTH boys ,

2 Femmed.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 3, 2015)

TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
OG Raskal Seeds Fire Alien Romulan
Rare Dankness Seeds OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Strawberry Sour Haze
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Diesel Dipped Cookies
TGA Subcool Seeds Jesus OG
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
Humboldt Seed Organization Bubba's Gift
G13 Labs Seeds Chocolate Heaven
G13 Labs Seeds Cheese
Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Trainwreck
Dinafem Seeds Cheese XXL AUTO
G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud
TGA Subcool Seeds Jacked Up

Latest order, some are freebies.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Night Terror OG is back Out Of Retirement*
Taking the Blue Dream genetics and crossing it with RD#1 OG gives one an experience of a nice full-body high from the Og side, but with a cerebral experience from the little sativa influence left in it. Being a hybrid, you get the best of both worlds with this strain. The effect is instant, long lasting, with that classic OG lift. The hit starts with a lite, ever so lite, blueberry/fruity inhale, with the Classic OG Kush on the exhale. A little stretchy, high yielding, denser bud structure. Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, PTSD Lineage: Blue Dream X Rare Dankness #1 60-70 Days flower time. Indica/Sativa % : 70/30


----------



## taGyo (Jul 4, 2015)

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/rare-dankness-seeds-ghost-train-haze-1/prod_2117.html

Cheaper then Attitude. Sister site.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/rare-dankness-seeds-ghost-train-haze-1/prod_2117.html
> 
> Cheaper then Attitude. Sister site.


Lol they the same price bro lol same people two sites prices all the same


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NGR has GTH #1 in stock now 7 packs left.
> 
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/


thanks for the headsup on that bank, never seen it b4, scored the DGOG i been looking for ages for ...ffs will i ever grow all these beans out?...better look for an inheritor?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 6, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> *Night Terror OG is back Out Of Retirement*
> Taking the Blue Dream genetics and crossing it with RD#1 OG gives one an experience of a nice full-body high from the Og side, but with a cerebral experience from the little sativa influence left in it. Being a hybrid, you get the best of both worlds with this strain. The effect is instant, long lasting, with that classic OG lift. The hit starts with a lite, ever so lite, blueberry/fruity inhale, with the Classic OG Kush on the exhale. A little stretchy, high yielding, denser bud structure. Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, PTSD Lineage: Blue Dream X Rare Dankness #1 60-70 Days flower time. Indica/Sativa % : 70/30


not to mention aint she one pretty gal?, if she's anything like the pic?


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah NGR got it back in stock


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 6, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Yeah NGR got it back in stock


very tempting but really...gotta slow up on the seed purchases, been stocking up for years in the thought maybe the uk would change laws overnight & a worldwide seed drought happen, but now... got enough beans for about a decade...if im careless


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> very tempting but really...gotta slow up on the seed purchases, been stocking up for years in the thought maybe the uk would change laws overnight & a worldwide seed drought happen, but now... got enough beans for about a decade...if im careless


You ain't the only one bro. I've got plenty to last me for years to come. Plus the stuff I'll be making soon too. I have def slowed down on my bean purchases these last few months. I will only get something that really peaks my interest and it has to be something I really don't have. Plus with my testing I'll be good with beans.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm pretty much overloaded on beans but I really love GTH and I really love LeeRoy TK so the Ghost cross caught my eye now...basically a wierdo about ordering packs in pairs from each breeder, so has anyone messed with Ghost of Leeroy? Basically thinking of grabbing GTH and Ghost of Leeroy, hehe guess I need Archives Casper OG too so I can have a haunted garden lol.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol they the same price bro lol same people two sites prices all the same


Weird,

Says 24.55 over on Attitude and 19.50 on this site:

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/rare-dankness-seeds-ghost-train-haze-1/prod_2117.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-ghost-train-haze-1/prod_2117.html


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 6, 2015)

Attitudes little country flags at the top aren't always very accurate what you did was click on Canadian Currency. The seeds are 19.50 USD on both sites.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 6, 2015)

Well choice has a june promo going with Purple Trainwreck so that kind of made my decision


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Attitudes little country flags at the top aren't always very accurate what you did was click on Canadian Currency. The seeds are 19.50 USD on both sites.


I was gonna say the same thing as I jus clicked on both those links and I Stilton $19.51 USD


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't the only one bro. I've got plenty to last me for years to come. Plus the stuff I'll be making soon too. I have def slowed down on my bean purchases these last few months. I will only get something that really peaks my interest and it has to be something I really don't have. Plus with my testing I'll be good with beans.


but its soo hard not to desire new beans especially when ultra dank bud porn is posted here, in high times & other sites etc, just gotta keep reminding myself....ive got enough..ive got enough...


----------



## taGyo (Jul 6, 2015)

The worst thing that could ever happen is not getting THE ONE lol.

How do you guys store your beans?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> but its soo hard not to desire new beans especially when ultra dank bud porn is posted here, in high times & other sites etc, just gotta keep reminding myself....ive got enough..ive got enough...


That's why I've told myself I'm not getting anything unless it's something I don't have. Staying away from Cookie and OG crosses way too many.



taGyo said:


> The worst thing that could ever happen is not getting THE ONE lol.
> 
> How do you guys store your beans?


Some so fridge some do freezer. Mines are in the freezer in tupperware with rice. I'm pretty sure there some info on here about seed storage


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> The worst thing that could ever happen is not getting THE ONE lol.
> 
> How do you guys store your beans?


I store mine in tupperware that I taped up and labeled. I keep mine in the fridge because I am adding to them to much to want to pull em out the freezer all the time, feel better about the fridge call me cooky lol.
But with this last bean purchase I decided to get a little more serious about my storage device, after all of like 5 minutes thought I grabbed this jar. If its legit I might get some more for my herb, but should work good for seed storage.





http://infinityjars.com/products/1-l-glass-screwtop-wide-mouth-jar
I am done buying beans and especially RD for awhile, atleast till I grow some of the packs of theirs I have lol. I grabbed the Rugburn OG and Dank Commander. Was really wanting that Cougar piss but havent seen it around in forever and dank commander sounded like the next best thing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

I've wanted the GTH for a while and had a chance to get the #9 when NGR had it. Just thought it would be there for a while or restocked but hasn't been since. Moonshine Haze is on my list and that's really about it. They got great gear tho but lots of OG crosses which intend to stay away from but I wanted the GTH tho lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've wanted the GTH for a while and had a chance to get the #9 when NGR had it. Just thought it would be there for a while or restocked but hasn't been since. Moonshine Haze is on my list and that's really about it. They got great gear tho but lots of OG crosses which intend to stay away from but I wanted the GTH tho lol


Did you see the new strain rd came out with? Moonshine haze x gth #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Did you see the new strain rd came out with? Moonshine haze x gth #1


I did forgot about that one. I may get that to see what good sativa pheno I can find. Thanks for reminding me about those bro.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> The worst thing that could ever happen is not getting THE ONE lol.
> 
> How do you guys store your beans?


store mine in a very dry cellar, constant 18C/65F, in airtight containers, cannot freeze where i am cos of unreliable electricity source, still getting 90%+ germination rates from 10yr+ old seeds


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NGR has GTH #1 in stock now 7 packs left.
> 
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/


theres the rare dankness night terror og working on me too with only 4 packs left ...grrrr...been waiting for years for that one...but...ive got enough...ive got enough


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone grown out some of RD's beans?
Favorite strain/phenos? How hard did it hit?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Has anyone grown out some of RD's beans?
> Favorite strain/phenos? How hard did it hit?


I grew a cut of gth #1 I got from a friend. It was definitely some fire, I just stopped running it though as it packs hella flavor just not exactly what I like to be smoking on. Has some of that lemon taste but a underlying funk that makes it hard to go anywhere with the stuff lol. She grew like a haze but didnt stretch terrible and was a glutton for cal mag, all in all if I ever get time I might work around to grabbing myself a pack of it.?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-ghost-train-haze-1/prod_2117.html

Reg seeds are back!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 14, 2015)

Moonshine haze is a really tall plant, hardly any side branching , good resistance to powdery mildew (only plant not affected by a serious PM outbreak in my grow) , not needing much feeding at all, nice leaf structure so far looking good.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Holy shit.
> Is that 100 for 10?


the company probly only gets 60$ per pack for the seeds to be honest...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the company probly only gets 60$ per pack for the seeds to be honest...


a good plant maybe can produce 4000 [email protected] $60 for10, = $24,000 for 4000 beans, fricken $24,000 for 1 seeded up plant...ffs im in the wrong business


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2015)

Naw, grass is always greener i don't think so. breeder gets about $1 a bean


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Naw, grass is always greener i don't think so. breeder gets about $1 a bean


$1 per bean when the beans are selling for $100 per pack? are you serious man?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2015)

the middlemen, bribes, shipping, overhead, losses. 

plus wholesale, 1$/bean


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> the middlemen, bribes, shipping, overhead, losses.
> 
> plus wholesale, 1$/bean


i believe you, that middleman just chops the guts out of anything


----------



## althor (Jul 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Naw, grass is always greener i don't think so. breeder gets about $1 a bean


 I wont go looking for links, but I have seen breeders say they get paid about 1/2 price from vendors. So 100 bucks would be around 50 bucks to the breeder.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

You also need to factor in the amount of labor involved in breeding plants, collecting the seeds, sorting the seeds (removing duds), packaging seeds (vials), packaging seeds (label), artwork, naming (OK this part is fun), packaging (mailing), marketing, customer service, freebies, testers...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

Lee Roy.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You also need to factor in the amount of labor involved in breeding plants, collecting the seeds, sorting the seeds (removing duds), packaging seeds (vials), packaging seeds (label), artwork, naming (OK this part is fun), packaging (mailing), marketing, customer service, freebies, testers...


These are things most people love to not think about....its life


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

Moonshine Haze grows really tall! Out of 3 unique phenotypes (4 females) they are all tall and only one has some side branching. Look like to be a totem pole type plant, large main cola not a lot of side branching hoping for good tastes and yields, flowering in 3 gallon smart pots (smaller than normal but these things are so tall I didn't want to give them too much room).


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

lee roy us version
out of 5 beans
got 3 males
2 females.

now if i can just find a bruce banner female. 
bruce lee is around the corner


----------



## Beemo (Aug 3, 2015)

my 2 female LR
stem rub so far...
stinks like a fresh skunk. 
got a feeling this will be a stinker


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone know why RD chose to discontinue goat wreck haze or vale vale? That's some decent gear, can't imagine why those strains got dropped.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 17, 2015)

2 LR 
one is, one week behind. 
no herm so far


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> These are things most people love to not think about....its life


I argue that people are being programmed this way by globalism. Many (not all) of us in America get the privilege of not having to work for a dollar an hour in sweat shops. A lot of the teens now work in the malls and what they see is all the flashy shit, they think stocking shelves is hard, while entirely forgetting the process of making the shirt is a lot more complex than the job they do. 

The digital age where everything is at the push of a button, I think it is hilarious that there are "1 click buying" options on amazon and what not. They say it is for convenience but once you click it you can't always take it back. They might let you slide the first few times though... I totally digress though

People who have to put their hands in the dirt and do the work understand the hours and sacrifices made to make it happen. Those on the other end just see a bag of weed and wonder why they can't get it for 100 bucks a zip.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I argue that people are being programmed this way by globalism. Many (not all) of us in America get the privilege of not having to work for a dollar an hour in sweat shops. A lot of the teens now work in the malls and what they see is all the flashy shit, they think stocking shelves is hard, while entirely forgetting the process of making the shirt is a lot more complex than the job they do.
> 
> The digital age where everything is at the push of a button, I think it is hilarious that there are "1 click buying" options on amazon and what not. They say it is for convenience but once you click it you can't always take it back. They might let you slide the first few times though... I totally digress though
> 
> People who have to put their hands in the dirt and do the work understand the hours and sacrifices made to make it happen. Those on the other end just see a bag of weed and wonder why they can't get it for 100 bucks a zip.


its the grassroots efforts that really bring it all home


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 17, 2015)

Moonshine haze is a beautiful plant just keeps getting nicer as it flowers got 2 real nice pheno's one's MUCH smaller the other is more sativa and has HUGE nugs, really excited about the smells they are putting out like a tropical pinesol amazing flavor hard to describe. Props to rare dankness they really got my attention after these fine specimens.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Moonshine haze is a beautiful plant just keeps getting nicer as it flowers got 2 real nice pheno's one's MUCH smaller the other is more sativa and has HUGE nugs, really excited about the smells they are putting out like a tropical pinesol amazing flavor hard to describe. Props to rare dankness they really got my attention after these fine specimens.


 I am completly happy with my starkiller and free ghost of leeroy. The % of good plants per seed is very good. I had 5 starkiller plants that I had trouble narrowing down to one. There was one that was a real winner, it has the rubber type funk.
I went to buy thier sativa dom strains last month, but they were sold out! I will be keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 18, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> its the grassroots efforts that really bring it all home


I really love true grass roots projects, nothing like building something from the bottom up. The community coming together to make shit happen that otherwise might never happen. 

I envision a day where everyone who wants to grow the plant has access and protections from law etc so that we may all share and not have to worry about monetary values.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I really love true grass roots projects, nothing like building something from the bottom up. The community coming together to make shit happen that otherwise might never happen.
> 
> I envision a day where everyone who wants to grow the plant has access and protections from law etc so that we may all share and not have to worry about monetary values.


 If it is up to the goverment, the economic aspect is the only thing that is important... I am sure that the day that the Fed gov approves mmj is the day that we will see it sold like cigs!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone seen that Moonshine's Ghost Train strain? Looks really fire, want to know more if possible.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2015)

Moonshine Haze.


----------



## harris hawk (Aug 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Anyone seen that Moonshine's Ghost Train strain? Looks really fire, want to know more if possible.


a very good strain - comes from the Moonshine strain - potent


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 18, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If it is up to the goverment, the economic aspect is the only thing that is important... I am sure that the day that the Fed gov approves mmj is the day that we will see it sold like cigs!


It is only up to the government if we leave it up to them, if every person who wanted to grow started a plant in the backyard I don't know how they could really stop us. I actually don't advocate that though because a lot of people live near others and it isn't necessarily nice to stink up the neighborhood lol.

im flyin right now


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is only up to the government if we leave it up to them, if every person who wanted to grow started a plant in the backyard I don't know how they could really stop us. I actually don't advocate that though because a lot of people live near others and it isn't necessarily nice to stink up the neighborhood lol.
> 
> im flyin right now


 In my state, not many people vote and it makes me very mad and ready to move. My governor bows before the Koch brothers and tries to change laws accordingly.. 2014 they were going to charge a tax for properties with solar panels. Said that the electric company was missing out on precious peak hours... 9cents to 25cent a kilowatt hour during peak, 2 to 7pm... The same time of day that solar produces the most!


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is only up to the government if we leave it up to them, if every person who wanted to grow started a plant in the backyard I don't know how they could really stop us. I actually don't advocate that though because a lot of people live near others and it isn't necessarily nice to stink up the neighborhood lol.
> 
> im flyin right now


its a nice thought but where i am the fuzz would just go around & bust every single one of us...& then make out in the local newspapers its such a big bust even if its just 1 ounce, ive noted even a bust of 5 grams is mentioned in the local newspapers, & then they brag about how by doing these minute grabs they are keeping crime under control...fricken lame ass fuzz where i am man, its just beyond retarded


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 18, 2015)

Rare darkness is a frosty ass bitch. Tasty as fuck too


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

WE THE PEOPLE are the Government. We can just fire them and hire better people.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> WE THE PEOPLE are the Government. We can just fire them and hire better people.


Tell that to JFK


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 19, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Rare darkness is a frosty ass bitch. Tasty as fuck too


Looking good z chopper. I wish I could pop my 24 rare darkness beans but I don't have any room at the moment.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Rare darkness is a frosty ass bitch. Tasty as fuck too


easy to find a keeper in the rare d line! nice find....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

J Edgar is gone now!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

LR bottom nugs is stacking up nicely.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LR bottom nugs is stacking up nicely.


Need some full plant shots. Bud structure looks pretty similar to what I got. You getting any colours out of it yet?

Don't know if my clones took  they look awful.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Need some full plant shots. Bud structure looks pretty similar to what I got. You getting any colours out of it yet?
> Don't know if my clones took  they look awful.


ask and you shall receive  
no colors. or nanners. smells like skunk.. 
its getting frosty tho. about to feed it molass for a week


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's some pics of longs peak blues of Dom. Pheno... Growing above 10000 ft..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

Got some of that leaf tip wrinkling I was seeing as well. Nice. What week you on? I started to see some fading in the leaves around 5-6 tried to fix it but ended up burning her  It was like the whole plant changed to a yellowish green colour and my leaves got some nice pink-purple-red edges to them.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

This pheno is og dom... Smell n taste is really og with sweet blue notes swirled in...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah. they're in 3g. i veg them longer than i should with those. so it might be running out of room/food..
whenever im poppin new beans, i like to use 3g instead 5g.
about week 5-6
my thing on fading leaves. just let it go. whats done its done. your just chasing a rabbit down a hole if your trying to fix it.
my experience. it takes awhile for the plant to realize there's food again.. bout time you fix it, it will be harvesting time.
i expect to see slight yellow around week 6. that way i know they ate up most of the food there.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yeah. they're in 3g. i veg them longer than i should with those. so it might be running out of room/food..
> whenever im poppin new beans, i like to use 3g instead 5g.
> about week 5-6
> my thing on fading leaves. just let it go. whats done its done. your just chasing a rabbit down a hole if your trying to fix it.
> ...


that sounds like a good rule I should follow from now on  I've done more damage late flower then I've fixed.

Hopefully you get some of the beautiful reds/purples/pinks I was getting. One of the most beautiful plants and loveliest smokes I've grown.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Need some full plant shots. Bud structure looks pretty similar to what I got. You getting any colours out of it yet?
> 
> Don't know if my clones took  they look awful.


 Leeroy has been pretty difficult for me to clone as well. They take forever to root and when they do it's wispy little hair sized roots. The clones dont look healthy again until a week or two into veg.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> View attachment 3484258 View attachment 3484259 View attachment 3484261 View attachment 3484263


nice ! what strain has the BRIGHT pink pistols up front??


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 23, 2015)

That God bud x kish by cash crop Ken....called nuken


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Leeroy has been pretty difficult for me to clone as well. They take forever to root and when they do it's wispy little hair sized roots. The clones dont look healthy again until a week or two into veg.


the one I transplanted is showing new growth. Im pretty happy. I was afraid I was going to lose her. My water source has been giving my plants fits. What was filtering to 0 stopped working and I was giving them basically tap water at almost 700ppm.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 23, 2015)

you should try this..
i built something very similar to this.. dont want to show mine for security reasons.
pure oxygenated rain water. plants love it... i look forward to the rainy daez....
i couldnt stand the 3 to 1 waste with RO's

EDIT: tip- when it hasnt rained in awhile. let it run freely away from barrels for about 20-45mins depending on down pour or until water clears. then its ALL GOOD.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you should try this..
> i built something very similar to this.. dont want to show mine for security reasons.
> pure oxygenated rain water. plants love it... i look forward to the rainy daez....
> i couldnt stand the 3 to 1 waste with RO's
> ...


That's a pretty slick looking system. I've been mulling over rain water collection for a while now.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 23, 2015)

I live in California, aka Dune..so Ill be waiting a while to try the rainwater tech on plants


----------



## Beemo (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That's a pretty slick looking system. I've been mulling over rain water collection for a while now.


do it... after its done, you'll be saying, " I should of done this along time ago "
your really on easy street for water. you'll be surprised how quick it fills up..
if it down pours for 30min all those barrels in the pics will be filled up... too easy..
and ... it last me at least couple months...
i do have my barrels in a shade tho.. i've read somewhere about sunlight/uv not good.
and to access, i use milk jugs and a funnel with a paint filter screen to catch any debris.. very little...
on top of the down spout. i have a gutter strainer, so it those most of the work...

if its been a drought. i fill it up with tap water and let chlorine evaporate for 3-4 daez. never had any problems with that.

all this cost about two bills or about the same price for a RO..

EDIT: unless you can get the barrels free from craigslist.. you cut your cost in half...
make sure to get food grade barrels!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 23, 2015)

Dam the pressure has got to me. I don't have no room but I'll figure something out. I'm popping my 12/24 rare darkness beans in search of that grape ape side tonight.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Dam the pressure has got to me. I don't have no room but I'll figure something out. I'm popping my 12/24 rare darkness beans in search of that grape ape side tonight.


That's what I'm talking about. You should find all kinds of fire in there. With 24 beans you should deff find some nice phenos. The pheno i got is like a perfect fit to their description


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you should try this..
> i built something very similar to this.. dont want to show mine for security reasons.
> pure oxygenated rain water. plants love it... i look forward to the rainy daez....
> i couldnt stand the 3 to 1 waste with RO's
> ...


The car wash by my house sells those barrels $5 each, they used to contain soap I'll be building one next summer for sure. Is been coming down today, i could have a bunch of free water. I like how they are connected like that i haven't seen a multi barrel set up yet. If anyone plans on making one i would check with your local carwash and see if you can get the barrels there too they are Luke $50 new


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay here's my rare darkness beans. My method of germination is i put my seeds in tap water for 24 hours and then the paper towel method. Once they form a good tap root I place them in rapid rooters. Then into my homemade stinkbud cloner with r/o water spraying the roots until they form secondary leaves then I'll feed them 25% strength nutes.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 25, 2015)

Boom less than 48 hours. Next day or so rapid rooters....all 12 beans popped there tails.....


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 25, 2015)

I believe it is actually against the law to collect rainwater where I live...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I believe it is actually against the law to collect rainwater where I live...


I've heard of that.

Seems like something I'd do and then say " thought this was 'merica!!!!" Some of the silliest laws ever made in that country. Ignorant folks actually believe you are taking water away from the water tables by collecting rain water off your own roof.

The water company wants their cut.

Collect it and when someone shows up and tells you you're not allowed hook up a water pump and soak the fuckers! 

land of the free until someone feels like invading your life and telling you what you can do on your own property.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've heard of that.
> 
> Seems like something I'd do and then say " thought this was 'merica!!!!" Some of the silliest laws ever made in that country. Ignorant folks actually believe you are taking water away from the water tables by collecting rain water off your own roof.
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, I have already been there. Couldn't even put a damn spa on a platform in our backyard without someone calling the authorities. So instead we had to move it to the most inconvenient location for us. But oh well... such is life, do it and DON'T get caught and you are all fine.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Oh trust me, I have already been there. Couldn't even put a damn spa on a platform in our backyard without someone calling the authorities. So instead we had to move it to the most inconvenient location for us. But oh well... such is life, *do it and DON'T get caught and you are all fine.*


Words to live by


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

i've heard of that too... 
there is a drought in CA.... maybe they need that extra run off... 
but there should be enough rain for everybody...


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i've heard of that too...
> there is a drought in CA.... maybe they need that extra run off...
> but there should be enough rain for everybody...


lol..when I was growing up it would rain so hard the streets would flood, now it rains for 30 minutes and passes right by.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Anyone know why RD chose to discontinue goat wreck haze or vale vale? That's some decent gear, can't imagine why those strains got dropped.


vale vale and others are still available

http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/RARE-DANKNESS?limit=100


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

Ghost train haze.


yay or nay?


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 26, 2015)

#1 ...yes all others...maybe


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> do it... after its done, you'll be saying, " I should of done this along time ago "
> your really on easy street for water. you'll be surprised how quick it fills up..
> if it down pours for 30min all those barrels in the pics will be filled up... too easy..
> and ... it last me at least couple months...
> ...


i do a 55 linked to a 275galllon tote in my greenhouse with em-1 and quantum growth light in there for plants only  add some honey or molasses or even yogurt and boom big ass bloom of micros


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ghost train haze.
> yay or nay?


its in my vault... with so many indica's out there, its nice to mix it up with some sativa


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 30, 2015)

hi all,

i just found this site and especialy this thread and was wondering if it is allowed to talk about germ problems i have had with a RD sstrain

im not in to giving scott a bad name or anything and am actualy a fan (if you may call it that way) of his strains and his work for legalisation in general..

have just started about 6 months ago growing my favorit plants again after a 13 year break and have done almost a year of research for a breeding project i have currently going on..

target of that project is to get auto scott's with as much of the scotts traits in there as possible so i only want the auto trait and maybe the height of the autoflower i am using (lowryder#1)

ive got tons of questions about pheno types and some other things especialy about the scott's og and i think or hope i have found the right place for it as ive seen there are lots of growers in this thread that have good experience with the RD genetics 

wont post any negative stuff unless i get a clear to go as i dont want to offend anyone so hope i can mention my problem but wont if people rather not have me do that

greets SIN

PS. here are a few shots of my 3 scott's og they are at day 18 of veg and got the seeds from seed city

scott's og #01

scott's og #02

leafshot of the scott's og #02

scott's og #03


hope you guys (and girls) can tell me if they are looking like the scotts should look after 18 days and maybe some tips or advice on strain specific things 

all help is highly apreciated


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

S!N!STER said:


> hi all,
> 
> i just found this site and especialy this thread and was wondering if it is allowed to talk about germ problems i have had with a RD sstrain
> 
> ...


@Mohican the scotts og GURU


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

#1-#2 are exhibiting a lot of what I seen in my Lee Roys. The Crinkled leafs and the branch growth shooting straight up.

Great for small space grows. The plants stay within the confines of the pot. 

I got great smoke, keep posting pics as you grow her  Scotts is one I'm very interested in.


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 30, 2015)

@ Joedank i just read part of a thread from mohican. half an hour ago, before i joined. 
thats what made me deceide to make an account here 

very funny thats the firt thing that comes up when asking about scott's og


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> #1-#2 are exhibiting a lot of what I seen in my Lee Roys. The Crinkled leafs and the branch growth shooting straight up.
> 
> Great for small space grows. The plants stay within the confines of the pot.
> 
> I got great smoke, keep posting pics as you grow her  Scotts is one I'm very interested in.


@Mr.Head will do so.. i might even start a thread and make a grow journal here too of them allthough its allready well on the way so a bit late to start a journal but ill see if i get around to it

allready have this journalled on 3 other sites so a 4th will make each new update a litlle more work to keep all up to date 

greets SIN


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

lee roy...


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 30, 2015)

very nice buds Beemo,

if i could find that bloody "like"-button id like those pics for sure

could it be i cannot like because im new??

any ways gotta get some sleep now just read half of mohave's 2013 thread and am to tired to finish so will read the rest of the story tomorow... just hope he eventualy did finish his GH back then (ill find that out tomorow  )

greets SIn


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 31, 2015)

maybe a stupid question but how do i like posts? i see my own post is liked so should be possible but cant find that "like"-button can someone tell me please where i have to look? i see so many things i like so would share my thoughts if i could 

greets sin


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 31, 2015)

Any good strains for Insomnia i have a bad case of insomnia. Had some Amnesia that seemed to work well also some cannatonic that allways did the tric but no longer have any. 
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 31, 2015)

S!N!STER said:


> maybe a stupid question but how do i like posts? i see my own post is liked so should be possible but cant find that "like"-button can someone tell me please where i have to look? i see so many things i like so would share my thoughts if i could
> 
> greets sin


You're probably too new. It should be on the bottom right of posts


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Docs og putting on the resin early this year in my ghouse. They are in coco and I have shade cloth on the ghouse.


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 31, 2015)

texasjack said:


> You're probably too new. It should be on the bottom right of posts


yeah i just found out what the problem is.. i have to wait at least 48 hours and also at least 3 members must have liked my posts till i can like myself so have to wait another day (plus a few extra hours) cause i just made this account last night so i could post and see pictures 



Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3490221 Docs og putting on the resin early this year in my ghouse. They are in coco and I have shade cloth on the ghouse. View attachment 3490221


good looking buds there drew  very nice resin build up on those


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks man I'll be posting more of this as she plumps up


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Any good strains for Insomnia i have a bad case of insomnia. Had some Amnesia that seemed to work well also some cannatonic that allways did the tric but no longer have any.
> Thank you in advanced.


Hellmutt do you grow your own meds? If so have you thought of getting hold of the two strains you mentioned? Just trying to help ya.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hellmutt do you grow your own meds? If so have you thought of getting hold of the two strains you mentioned? Just trying to help ya.


Strain tolerance is my problm. So im looking for a new strain


----------



## S!N!STER (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Thanks man I'll be posting more of this as she plumps up


am here lookin out for em... should be some very good sjit when its done... actualy thought of getting the docs too but in the end i deceided on the scott's. was really in doubt about the docs, the flo og and the 501st it was a hard decision and could have gone either way but scott reach made me choose the scotts in one of his video's 

it was the mistery around it and scott saying ÿou only name so many strains after yourself that did it for me so the scott's i have hehehe

few pics of my 3 little ones (no flowers yet but i think they look very beautifull allready) am really pleased i got them now 

scott's og #1

scott's og #2

scott's og #3
 

they are at 21 days of veg here and really have some nice big leaves on them

greets Sin


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

S!N!STER said:


> am here lookin out for em... should be some very good sjit when its done... actualy thought of getting the docs too but in the end i deceided on the scott's. was really in doubt about the docs, the flo og and the 501st it was a hard decision and could have gone either way but scott reach made me choose the scotts in one of his video's
> 
> it was the mistery around it and scott saying ÿou only name so many strains after yourself that did it for me so the scott's i have hehehe
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

I definitely like the structure on those. Scott used to have a bunch of his stuff in a dispensary in Denver called river rock. He has moved on to bigger and better things sense but they had a nice version of the Scott's og there. It was frosted out lemon pledge og funk. Heavy hitter and unique og. I'm gonna put up some ghost of Leroy shots tonight when my light turn on.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hellmutt do you grow your own meds? If so have you thought of getting hold of the two strains you mentioned? Just trying to help ya.


Oh u mean cross pollinate?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

ghost of Leroy. 3 to 5 days from being finished


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Oh u mean cross pollinate?


No sorry my bad. I meant just getting hold of those two strains and growing them out


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 2, 2015)

Not bad all 12 seeds germinated but only 10 of 12 actually lived. Love the rapid rooters.. They produce roots so quick. Going to put them in my stink us aero cloner soon. Hoping for some purple fire and at least 50% female to male ratio.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

@Drew303fullsun Show us your Ghost of LeeRoy! It is not really talked about yet, and I think that it should get some praise!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

It looks like shit in the 1st half, but it is a 2nd half player! It took 6wks for me to tell if it was a winner, but I do not see myself letting go of it anytime soon. I will buy another pack if I lost it!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

She kills it. Your right she is a second half player. Mine stretched like crazy but every bud site looks like this pic. Rocked out from top to bottom and frosty. Gasy kush aroma.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

Yesss! Thanks man. I think that only one other person has been talking about it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

I had to tie mine to a bamboo stick, 6ft bamboo stick lol.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Another shot of her.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

ya I have her growing like a vine through my trellis. It's crazy in a good way.


----------



## S!N!STER (Sep 2, 2015)

looking real nice and will be an excellent smoke i bet drew


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Than


S!N!STER said:


> looking real nice and will be an excellent smoke i bet drew


thanks man


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

My RareD winners have had very thin stalks. Only 1 of my starkiller had the thin stalk going. I am going to keep an eye out for that trait now. Three leaf, thin stalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

My Lee Roy was nice and thick when I grew her 12/12 from seed but after a reveg. the clones are super thin and viney. I've got my trellis built from a couple grows back I never got to use it. But definitely will have to with this one.

Would love to see a whole plant shot if possible Drew.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My RareD winners have had very thin stalks. Only 1 of my starkiller had the thin stalk going. I am going to keep an eye out for that trait now. Three leaf, thin stalk


Good call. Those are true og kush traits coming through. That's why I run Rd from time to time because he has great examples of true og phenos in seed form. I also love the kush hybrids from other companies but nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> My Lee Roy was nice and thick when I grew her 12/12 from seed but after a reveg. the clones are super thin and viney. I've got my trellis built from a couple grows back I never got to use it. But definitely will have to with this one.
> 
> Would love to see a whole plant shot if possible Drew.


Ya man. My lights don't come on until later but I'll take a few.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2015)

I told Mr Head his pheno is straight OG. Its a lot of OG in them Lee Roy seeds. I went back and looked at the lineage and the male they used is very OG dom they did a lot of bx to get those OG males they use. I wanna try some of there stuff eventually


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I told Mr Head his pheno is straight OG. Its a lot of OG in them Lee Roy seeds. I went back and looked at the lineage and the male they used is very OG dom they did a lot of bx to get those OG males they use. I wanna try some of there stuff eventually


I still gotta grab you them reveg. mom shots  I'm hesitant cause she looks so horrid. I'll pm you in a bit. Lights come on in an hour  that way I don't have to embarrass myself publicly.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I told Mr Head his pheno is straight OG. Its a lot of OG in them Lee Roy seeds. I went back and looked at the lineage and the male they used is very OG dom they did a lot of bx to get those OG males they use. I wanna try some of there stuff eventually


You definitely should. They can be picky and the timing has to be good on the flip but Its Well worth figureing out.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> My Lee Roy was nice and thick when I grew her 12/12 from seed but after a reveg. the clones are super thin and viney. I've got my trellis built from a couple grows back I never got to use it. But definitely will have to with this one.
> 
> Would love to see a whole plant shot if possible Drew.





Mr.Head said:


> My Lee Roy was nice and thick when I grew her 12/12 from seed but afte r a reveg. the clones are super thin and viney. I've got my trellis built from a couple grows back I never got to use it. But definitely will have to with this one.
> 
> Would love to see a whole plant shot if possible Drew.





Drew303fullsun said:


> You definitely should. They can be picky and the timing has to be good on the flip but Its Well worth figureing out.


Not the best picture. But you can see how she stretches and the support needed to hold her.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Not the best picture. But you can see how she stretches and the support needed to hold her.





Drew303fullsun said:


> Not the best picture. But you can see how she stretches and the support needed to hold her.


 Right side of the plant


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I believe it is actually against the law to collect rainwater where I live...


dont worry, we wont be allowed to fart soon(or get fined) & it will be compulsory to pay for every breath we take with a headmask & meter....ohhhh 1984 is well & truly here....


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 2, 2015)

Better picture of that first shot


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3491895 Right side of the plant


You don't get mold problems with the buds falling over like that?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 3, 2015)

No I'm lucky i live in co and humidity is not a problem. With kush strains they space out so much that I don't worry about air flow through the plant which is where mold problems can happen. I also have a bunch of inline and oscillating fans that you can't see in my rooms.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 3, 2015)

Docs og getting plumped up in the ghouse.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

Scott's OMG:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OMG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. What did she smell like? Lemon and earth og?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

Chocolate and coffee. Some of the other phenos were feet and garlic. I tossed those and now I hear that they are the good ones!!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Chocolate and coffee. Some of the other phenos were feet and garlic. I tossed those and now I hear that they are the good ones!!!


Nice I haven't seen that pheno. I understand why you tossed the other phenos thou because that smell is different but they are still frosted out and potent.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

Cured Scott's:



It is a great social smoke. Doesn't make you wig out or nap.

It is the best I have found yet for my migraines.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Scott's OMG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty rare to see plants grown in the good ol ground lately?...looks good, cured bud looks delicious


----------



## S!N!STER (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cured Scott's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is a fine looking nug i have seen and heared so much good about the scott;s and cant wait till i can finaly try my own. have just switched the lights so as of tonight at 08:00 pm they are into 12/12

has been almost 14 years for me to smoke my own and what i buy here in the coffeshops near me is not even half as good as yours mo

still reading the 2014 journal but with 140 pages its a big one lol 
still very entertaining and educatunal

greets Sin


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 4, 2015)

This is a huge thread, and I'm not having much luck finding an answer so far. I have to ask; Tangerine Trainwreck Haze looks and sounds delicious to me. Is there a better newer version of it in the RD lineup? Seems like it is out of stock at several seedbanks, considering buying a pack. Would I be smarter to buy a something else from RD if I love citrus, wrecks and hazes? Talk to me, RD fanatics.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 4, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This is a huge thread, and I'm not having much luck finding an answer so far. I have to ask; Tangerine Trainwreck Haze looks and sounds delicious to me. Is there a better newer version of it in the RD lineup? Seems like it is out of stock at several seedbanks, considering buying a pack. Would I be smarter to buy a something else from RD if I love citrus, wrecks and hazes? Talk to me, RD fanatics.


Tangerine kush is good if you want orange citrus. Moonshine haze is good if you want wreck and hazy smell.


----------



## S!N!STER (Sep 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Chocolate and coffee. Some of the other phenos were feet and garlic. I tossed those and now I hear that they are the good ones!!!


mannn if that what you heared is true i might be in for a treat cause when i rub the stems of my scotts with my fingers and snif on it it smalls really pungent and couldnt realy discribe it but feet and garlic comes very near  (i would have said cinnamon or cloves) myself)

at least not chocolate coffee that smell thats for sure.. still early though so it can all change in the next few weeks i think

greets Sin


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 5, 2015)

As much as I want to spend hundreds on multiple RD packs right now I really can't justify it, so I bought a couple Fem Scott's OG seeds and I'll start there. This thread is making me think I made a good choice. I got a couple other elite non-RD selections, but I think I'm most excited about Scott's.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

Where'd you get Femmed Scotts OG from? I didn't realize they made Fems of anything other then Ghost Train Haze. If I grab singles I like to lean towards fems too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cured Scott's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said that Scott's was fast, like 7 or 8 weeks right? My other OG's are just starting to take off at that point. I am really starting to consider this one!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Where'd you get Femmed Scotts OG from? I didn't realize they made Fems of anything other then Ghost Train Haze. If I grab singles I like to lean towards fems too.


New at Herbie's, really new I think. About $18 pick'n'mix.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> As much as I want to spend hundreds on multiple RD packs right now I really can't justify it, so I bought a couple Fem Scott's OG seeds and I'll start there. This thread is making me think I made a good choice. I got a couple other elite non-RD selections, but I think I'm most excited about Scott's.


 I bought StarKiller before anyone was talking about it, last Nov, and now it is placing in cups! Not saying that is a reason to get it, that is why I bought True OG, and my RareD blew it up! I had 4 TGA packs, 1 1/2 RareD, 1 pack Elemental with several freebees. It was about 60 seeds... I kept 4 out of all of them. 2 starkiller, 1 Ghost of LeeRoy, and a 5th Element.

I could have bought only the starkiller, Ghost of leeroy and 5th element were free with my order. RareD is solid! I had CaliConn's Jedi OG before, and I got one very similar in starkiller. The gun powder smell. Plus, I got a rubber pheno that was the best!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 5, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bought StarKiller before anyone was talking about it, last Nov, and now it is placing in cups! Not saying that is a reason to get it, that is why I bought True OG, and my RareD blew it up! I had 4 TGA packs, 1 1/2 RareD, 1 pack Elemental with several freebees. It was about 60 seeds... I kept 4 out of all of them. 2 starkiller, 1 Ghost of LeeRoy, and a 5th Element.
> 
> I could have bought only the starkiller, Ghost of leeroy and 5th element were free with my order. RareD is solid! I had CaliConn's Jedi OG before, and I got one very similar in starkiller. The gun powder smell. Plus, I got a rubber pheno that was the best!


Some o' the other seeds I got were from Elemental, Honey Bananas. I really want to get to a place where I can run a bigger number of plants and select leisurely, but that's just not a reality for me right now. Hence the fems.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

My 5th Element looks just like an OG and taste like a Sour OG, maybe a headband of somekind. Not sativa but it did have the dank factor. I was really disappointed that 4 of 6 True OG appeared to be full male. If it wasnt for 5th element I would probably say worse things about them lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

I keep seeing people talk about a fruity StarKiller from dispensaries. That is the large yielding pheno. There is a smaller rubber smelling one that kills it in potency and funk. The large one is kind of bland... Smoking it right now, wife said it tastes like the candy Nerds. Other day, she said it tasted like a melon.
I get my #7 starkiller, and she starts kicking the dogs out of the house, she thought a skunk sprayed them! I was rolling a joint


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My 5th Element looks just like an OG and taste like a Sour OG, maybe a headband of somekind. Not sativa but it did have the dank factor. I was really disappointed that 4 of 6 True OG appeared to be full male. If it wasnt for 5th element I would probably say worse things about them lol.


Have heard reports about their fems having herm problems that sucks but hopefully they can get it together as they always talk about how much they win with the True OG. wanted to try them but haven't seen them in stock in forever. Don't seem like I'm missing anything to big but def gotta get some RareD soon


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Have heard reports about their fems having herm problems that sucks but hopefully they can get it together as they always talk about how much they win with the True OG. wanted to try them but haven't seen them in stock in forever. Don't seem like I'm missing anything to big but def gotta get some RareD soon


 I think that I paid $100 to Elemental to be a tester lol. I am not that hurt over it because I did find something special out of 9 seeds... % wise, RareD beat it!
I have spent [email protected] CaliConn and didnt find a winner. Pre-98 Bubba was the best, but a majority of the plants were a pain!
TGA was good 3yrs ago, but my last 5 packs have been some B.S! Since they released thier new lineup anyways.
I got more out of Elemental. For $100 a pack, I feel that I have earned the right to talk about it lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I paid $100 to Elemental to be a tester lol. I am not that hurt over it because I did find something special out of 9 seeds... % wise, RareD beat it!
> I have spent [email protected] CaliConn and didnt find a winner. Pre-98 Bubba was the best, but a majority of the plants were a pain!
> TGA was good 3yrs ago, but my last 5 packs have been some B.S! Since they released thier new lineup anyways.
> I got more out of Elemental. For $100 a pack, I feel that I have earned the right to talk about it lol


Seems like Cali Conn is hit and miss. See several people and breeders have keepers and use Cali Conn gear in crosses but I wont touch em lol. I'll stick with breeders I know I will get something good out of. May not be a super keeper but most phenos will be good. SinCity, GGG and Bodhi is where I go to the most but I have many breeders but Cali Conn ain't one of them lol. When you spend money you got all the right to talk about them and more especially going through all the herms and stuff.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 5, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I paid $100 to Elemental to be a tester lol. I am not that hurt over it because I did find something special out of 9 seeds... % wise, RareD beat it!
> I have spent [email protected] CaliConn and didnt find a winner. Pre-98 Bubba was the best, but a majority of the plants were a pain!
> TGA was good 3yrs ago, but my last 5 packs have been some B.S! Since they released thier new lineup anyways.
> I got more out of Elemental. For $100 a pack, I feel that I have earned the right to talk about it lol


What TGA strains did you have problems with.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 5, 2015)

I bought a pack of girl scout cookies from Cali connection about 2 years ago. I bought into the hype. Well them bitches or should I say he she's hermied on me with balls left and right which then pollinated my dam super lemon haze and they became a bunch of Kaitlin's. I'm thinking, " well maybe it was grower error so I kept some clones of the Girl Scout cookies and them girls pull there pants down to show me there balls. After that I just didn't ever mess with Cali connection escpecially when I paid $100 for 6 feminized beans. Yeah they may have some fire but I never look there way again......My last grows have only been super lemon haze and sinmint cookies. I really don't have the room to grow a variety so I have to go with what I trust......

Btw should I grow out these 10 rare darkness beans and see what happens or should I pop my remaining 12 raredarkness beans to better my pheno hunt?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What TGA strains did you have problems with.


Vortex, Jesus og, jilly bean, space candy... I have an Ace of Spades that looks promising, maybe...
My biggest problem was Jesus OG, I only got one to germinate. I was let down by Vortex because I had it before and had expectations. My first pack of vortex was solid and every plant was good. I could not find one good plant out of my last pack.

Really, compared to my RareD seeds, I had no reason to keep the TGA gear. I held on to Ace for a while, and it would be my last pack. Well, I still have a pack of space candy promo


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 6, 2015)

those look good. I would just stick to the 10 unless you run into a problem. I think you'll find what your looking for


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 6, 2015)

good to know. I also ran a bunch of there gear 4 or 5 years ago and just couldn't find the potency I was looking for. Some of there terp profiles were impressive but like you said it seems like it's hard to find a keeper. The only thing I still have from them is cheese quake. 


MustangStudFarm said:


> Vortex, Jesus og, jilly bean, space candy... I have an Ace of Spades that looks promising, maybe...
> My biggest problem was Jesus OG, I only got one to germinate. I was let down by Vortex because I had it before and had expectations. My first pack of vortex was solid and every plant was good. I could not find one good plant out of my last pack.
> 
> Really, compared to my RareD seeds, I had no reason to keep the TGA gear. I held on to Ace for a while, and it would be my last pack. Well, I still have a pack of space candy promo


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> good to know. I also ran a bunch of there gear 4 or 5 years ago and just couldn't find the potency I was looking for. Some of there terp profiles were impressive but like you said it seems like it's hard to find a keeper. The only thing I still have from them is cheese quake.


I really wanted to be a Subcool fan and a weednerd. Weednerds did not really welcome me and they seemed rude. It just turned into a bad exp... I want to finish my Ace of Spades before I say too many bad things.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I really wanted to be a Subcool fan and a weednerd. Weednerds did not really welcome me and they seemed rude. It just turned into a bad exp... I want to finish my Ace of Spades before I say too many bad things.


Got ya. Hope that turns out to be a winner and you get something out of those packs.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I had one Scott's that I was trying to grow using light dep. The covers were getting too humid so I stopped. Everything except the Scott's kept vegging. The Scott's flowered hard and finished fast. That is the one I posted of the cured bud.

Rock hard golf ball buds with hardly any bud leaves. Easy to trim and a joy to vape. Great for social issues as it doesn't impair as much as it inspires.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 7, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My RareD winners have had very thin stalks. Only 1 of my starkiller had the thin stalk going. I am going to keep an eye out for that trait now. Three leaf, thin stalk


My rare darkness is deff a thin stalk bitch hollow too. That is the one thing i can complain about on her she needs support she is pure fire though. I want the rare dankness 1


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2015)

So, I am already planning my next RareD purchase. I wanted GTH#1 a couple of months ago, but they were sold out and I had to get some bodhi... I had CaliCon's Pre-98 bubba a while back and I think that I want to get another bubba and a sativa. I got bodhis SunShineDD but I like to have options. I am not set on a bubba cross, Mo got me thinking hard about Scotts OG! I have been talking pretty big on RareD, time for me to try out some more packs!

If I really want to order, I will have to get a uplifting sativa for my wife. We have the money but she is getting tired of me buying seeds! I think that she is going cross eyed with these OG crosses. I already have starkiller and Ghost of leeroy, what would go good with that lineup?

How sedative is Scotts? Could it be a afternoon smoke?

I am looking at all of the Ox crosses, any input?

GTH#1 vs. Moonshine Haze. Which one would a woman like better?

I am open to suggestions. People on here have helped me pick good shit!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2015)

I say that I will buy 2 packs and end up getting 4lol! I am a loyal customer and I am hooked on RareD right now!
When is the next promo?


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 7, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> So, I am already planning my next RareD purchase. I wanted GTH#1 a couple of months ago, but they were sold out and I had to get some bodhi... I had CaliCon's Pre-98 bubba a while back and I think that I want to get another bubba and a sativa. I got bodhis SunShineDD but I like to have options. I am not set on a bubba cross, Mo got me thinking hard about Scotts OG! I have been talking pretty big on RareD, time for me to try out some more packs!
> 
> If I really want to order, I will have to get a uplifting sativa for my wife. We have the money but she is getting tired of me buying seeds! I think that she is going cross eyed with these OG crosses. I already have starkiller and Ghost of leeroy, what would go good with that lineup?
> 
> ...


I got a las vegas bubba kush going that i got as clone smells like those lemon scented wet naps you get at a bbq joint with a hint of coffee and that's in veg. I haven't flowered her yet but it seems real promising is going to be loud that's for sure. It's by sin city here's a pic of her she goes into flower today. I don't know when you plan on ordering but i got a journal so you can see how she turns out of its down the road


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2015)

I really wanted more RareD. It might be time to try GTH and grape ox!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

i love my rare darkness plant! potency and flavor, exactly why i grow! ghost train haze was awesome as well, im bout to crack the rest of those as i only cracked 2. if your rare darkness herms on the lowers where the nodes join the stem, rerun from clone. i think i had one real herm and a few that did the forementioned. reran from clone, they were clean. and hard to choose that one


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i love my rare darkness plant! potency and flavor, exactly why i grow! ghost train haze was awesome as well, im bout to crack the rest of those as i only cracked 2. if your rare darkness herms on the lowers where the nodes join the stem, rerun from clone. i think i had one real herm and a few that did the forementioned. reran from clone, they were clean. and hard to choose that one


Are your ghost train haze fems because I have a pack of gth fems? What was the flowering time with your 2 gth?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

LR almost done... last picture is the popcorn/lower nug
RD is legit... 
got LR from the states side, not from Spain if your wondering..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

rd def got fire. that leeroy looks nice!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I had one Scott's that I was trying to grow using light dep. The covers were getting too humid so I stopped. Everything except the Scott's kept vegging. The Scott's flowered hard and finished fast. That is the one I posted of the cured bud.
> 
> Rock hard golf ball buds with hardly any bud leaves. Easy to trim and a joy to vape. Great for social issues as it doesn't impair as much as it inspires.
> 
> ...





MustangStudFarm said:


> I really wanted more RareD. It might be time to try GTH and grape ox!


I keep changing my mind, but I dont think that I need anymore 10wk stuff. I feel pretty good about Scotts OG. I might look into another fast finisher, maybe RugBurn?

I am about to order again very soon!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 9, 2015)

There are definitely good phenos to be found in rugburn. 


MustangStudFarm said:


> I keep changing my mind, but I dont think that I need anymore 10wk stuff. I feel pretty good about Scotts OG. I might look into another fast finisher, maybe RugBurn?
> 
> I am about to order again very soon!


e


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LR almost done... last picture is the popcorn/lower nug
> RD is legit...
> got LR from the states side, not from Spain if your wondering..


 LeeRoy is a 10 week plant right? It is advertised as thier most potent, who can ignore that


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

I might grab a couple reg. singles of scotts and see if I can get a male to hit to my Lee Roy.

Mo's review sounds great.



MustangStudFarm said:


> LeeRoy is a 10 week plant right? It is advertised as thier most potent, who can ignore that


Yeah 10-11 weeks.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

Can anyone comment on RugBurn OG or 501st OG? Flower time, yield? I know that they are fire. I have seen StrainMan do a review, that is what led me to StarKiller. Not at all dissapointed. He said good things about 501st, but he is not here.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

RugBurn is fuel'y and 501st is fruity? I might let my wife pick so I can go ahead and order. I am locked in on Scotts and AK47. I wanted to pick another fast flowering RareD.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 9, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> RugBurn is fuel'y and 501st is fruity? I might let my wife pick so I can go ahead and order. I am locked in on Scotts and AK47. I wanted to pick another fast flowering RareD.


They both will smell like og. No fruity smell. 501st will probably yield more rugburn will have s stronger smell. Good choice either way


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish that I was close enough to a dispensary so that I could sample them...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 9, 2015)

I hear ya its hard to chose without seeing what you might get.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rugburn was my least favorite RD strain that Ive done. I ran 2 packs of it around the same time I did Leeroy and Starkiller and it was the sweetest smelling one. The buds werent nice and rounded either like the other two strains,more foxtaily and spongy. I had seen some nice journals of it so maybe I had shitty luck, but they stuck out and not in a good way.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2015)

@raredankness thank you for blessing me with an amazing genetic, this was one of two keepers from my moonshine haze run, should be cutting down soon within a week, how does she look to you guys? Smell is of tropical fruit punch, pine sol, indescribable amazing haze smell as well truly a remarkable plant.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 10, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @raredankness thank you for blessing me with an amazing genetic, this was one of two keepers from my moonshine haze run, should be cutting down soon within a week, how does she look to you guys? Smell is of tropical fruit punch, pine sol, indescribable amazing haze smell as well truly a remarkable plant.
> 
> View attachment 3497240


That pheno is the keeper imo. It crazy how strong all those smells are when its cured. Looks great man!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @raredankness thank you for blessing me with an amazing genetic, this was one of two keepers from my moonshine haze run, should be cutting down soon within a week, how does she look to you guys? Smell is of tropical fruit punch, pine sol, indescribable amazing haze smell as well truly a remarkable plant.
> 
> View attachment 3497240


 It is time for me to order, and I am geting all RareD this time! I showed the moonshine haze to my wife and she likes it, thanks! I feel pretty solid about my order now! Scotts, 501st, and Moonshine. We needed a sativa to seal the deal! Wife said that she will be in charge of the moonshine haze jar when it is done.


BustinScales510 said:


> Rugburn was my least favorite RD strain that Ive done. I ran 2 packs of it around the same time I did Leeroy and Starkiller and it was the sweetest smelling one. The buds werent nice and rounded either like the other two strains,more foxtaily and spongy. I had seen some nice journals of it so maybe I had shitty luck, but they stuck out and not in a good way.


 Thanks for looking out! It def made my decision easier.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is time for me to order, and I am geting all RareD this time! I showed the moonshine haze to my wife and she likes it, thanks! I feel pretty solid about my order now! Scotts, 501st, and Moonshine. We needed a sativa to seal the deal! Wife said that she will be in charge of the moonshine haze jar when it is done.
> 
> Thanks for looking out! It def made my decision easier.


That jar gonna be gone fast!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That jar gonna be gone fast!


 The wife does not share like I do.. I shared Ghost of LeeRoy until it was gone!

I have friends that do work for weed. I am trying to homestead and there is plenty of work! I figured that they would be happy with Scotts.

RareD is missing a headband!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

@MidweekSong is out of moonshine haze! I will ask Lewis about it. I really dont want to order from Attitude anymore!


----------



## althor (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't like the name at all but Cornbread is some fire.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @raredankness thank you for blessing me with an amazing genetic, this was one of two keepers from my moonshine haze run, should be cutting down soon within a week, how does she look to you guys? Smell is of tropical fruit punch, pine sol, indescribable amazing haze smell as well truly a remarkable plant.
> 
> View attachment 3497240


how long she run? shes looking good...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Lewis from MWS replied to me already! That is why I am a fan!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Lewis from MWS replied to me already! That is why I am a fan!


Bummer, I was excited to see a Moonshine Haze grow report. Have you arrived at a solution yet?
That Grape Ox is looking mighty fine to me, and my woman doesn't enjoy Cannabis, so she has no input on what I get, yay for me!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Bummer, I was excited to see a Moonshine Haze grow report. Have you arrived at a solution yet?
> That Grape Ox is looking mighty fine to me, and my woman doesn't enjoy Cannabis, so she has no input on what I get, yay for me!


Lewis said that he sent a message to RareD to ask about the next shipment, I should know by tomorrow.

I have been looking at Grape Ox since last November... There was another member that had pics and report if you look to last Nov in this thread.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Lewis said that he sent a message to RareD to ask about the next shipment, I should know by tomorrow.
> 
> I have been looking at Grape Ox since last November... There was another member that had pics and report if you look to last Nov in this thread.


Yeah around page 240-243 I see that. Looks nice. I really shouldn't be thinking about buying new seeds until my current order arrives, I think I have a problem. I want to POP ALL THE BEANS!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how long she run? shes looking good...


Did not record dates of flip but i'd say between 10-11 weeks.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

MHBGuy said:


> View attachment 3244588 View attachment 3244589 That GoL is looking awesome. I have a sativa running from an old 90s bag seed that looks an awful lot like that Ghost.
> 
> Here is Grape Ox on Day 70, purps finally came out strong around Day 67. Sitting in the dark waiting for the chop at the moment.


 Are you still an active member? I would like to see your most recent grape ox!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

I want to run my Longs Peak Blue next. I love the local Blue Dream cut here and I want to see how Longs Peak compares.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

It is going to be a month for MoonShine! I will have to get it later.. Last time that I wanted GTH, it was not in, so I got it this time with 501st and Scotts... It will be next year before I will have them done, maybe x-mas.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to run my Longs Peak Blue next. I love the local Blue Dream cut here and I want to see how Longs Peak compares.


 I would really like to see you run LongPeaks Blue. I think that you will do a good job with it and have a good review.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2015)

i bought a ack of gth1 rob like 3 years ago, just threw down the last seven beanz. 24 hours later all were breathing. cant wait to smoke and breed these!


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 16, 2015)

hey yall
here is some ghost train haze #1 i started back in Jan... kept it inside till late July. put outside on top of Super Soil with a mix of HF an coco loco on top. its still got a long ways to go, but ill keep posting pics now that there is something to show.


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 16, 2015)

oh ya!!!!! she smells ridiculous. super sweet with a hint of lemon


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2015)

finished LR pics coming soon...


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ghost train haze.
> 
> 
> yay or nay?


We grew this at our farm and it was tall very sativa like we did not keep it


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 17, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> oh ya!!!!! she smells ridiculous. super sweet with a hint of lemon


 Yesss! It is time for some sativa dom strains finally! It has been a long time since I have popped a seed pack as soon as it gets here, but GTH might be the exception.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

flower early and stake it! ill be doing single cola, i mainlined the 1st time and what hell that was lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 18, 2015)

Docs starting to finish in the ghouse. Loud kush!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 18, 2015)

im interested in the longs peak blue also...what is rare darknesses largest yielding strain in 8 weeks or less? id prefer a 50 day strain..


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> im interested in the longs peak blue also...what is rare darknesses largest yielding strain in 8 weeks or less? id prefer a 50 day strain..


Either longs peak blue or flo og for large yield. Flo og would be 8 weeks. What are your options?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 18, 2015)

Man moonshine haze is dank as hell, I had this one pheno that smells like cat piss, manure, tropical fruit punch, and pine sol. The taste is amazing like a tropical undesribable taste in my mouth. Another huge tall pheno I have has a smell like a tangerine. Was completely not expecting to get an orange tasting one but this is really nice smelling pleasant and sweet and citrus like an orange or tangerine. My short phenotype had a more smoother/ sweet tropical taste and my ultra tall one has like a haze / citrus/ sandlewood smell going. Super unique.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Man moonshine haze is dank as hell, I had this one pheno that smells like cat piss, manure, tropical fruit punch, and pine sol. The taste is amazing like a tropical undesribable taste in my mouth. Another huge tall pheno I have has a smell like a tangerine. Was completely not expecting to get an orange tasting one but this is really nice smelling pleasant and sweet and citrus like an orange or tangerine. My short phenotype had a more smoother/ sweet tropical taste and my ultra tall one has like a haze / citrus/ sandlewood smell going. Super unique.


i like uniform seeds, 1 tall 1 short, seems like every seed is different,,not what i like...id prefer 10 seeds of the same thing, no guess work if u like 1 youll like the rest..not to mention with diferent phenios in 1 bag its like u have to plant them all to find the ONE YOU LIKE BEST IN YOUR AREA...


Drew303fullsun said:


> Either longs peak blue or flo og for large yield. Flo og would be 8 weeks. What are your options?


Options,,,lots of options i have over a hundred strains to choose from but havnt tried rare darkness...im thrown after the above tho,,i like uniform strains..its a waste to me as id have to plant the hole pack, find best male n female then back cross,,,lots of time and space just to create a stable plant out of the strain...i like knowing what ill get for my money,, what is the point of reading the dialoge with each strain that says itll produce this, in this time, taste like this, buds are like that,,,than u buy just to get nothing thats even remotly like the picture and what the breeder said u get...u end up with 6 seeds, 6 diferent plants, and none are what u paid for...i hate how seed companies sell us f1 hybrids or unstable shit for top dollar..seeds should be stabilized for the money ,,so each seed u plant resembles the write up that got u wanting that strain to begin with...

what rare darkness strains are big yields and stable or at minimum uniform from seeds???


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

I love variety. Once I find a winner then I clone it to see how it does as it adopts to my growing environment.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 19, 2015)

Ya im the complete opposite of you. I like to pheno hunt and from time to time run full rounds of just seeds. You may want to stick to runing clones that are already verified to eliminate the issues you have with the seed companies. You can almost always find the pheno that fits the description on the pack but it may take more than 6 beans. I have found the keeper out of 2 beans before and sometimes it took 20 to 50. I definitely understand if you don't have the time or space to pheno hunt but it's what it takes to get what you want.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love variety. Once I find a winner then I clone it to see how it does as it adopts to my growing environment.


when i find a winner, i create S1's so if anything happens i have that strain..i also run clones till i find somthing better..



Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya im the complete opposite of you. I like to pheno hunt and from time to time run full rounds of just seeds. You may want to stick to runing clones that are already verified to eliminate the issues you have with the seed companies. You can almost always find the pheno that fits the description on the pack but it may take more than 6 beans. I have found the keeper out of 2 beans before and sometimes it took 20 to 50. I definitely understand if you don't have the time or space to pheno hunt but it's what it takes to get what you want.


if i found a keeper out of 2 seeds id be happy, however running 20-50 to find it is lots of money when seeds are 10 bucks or more per seed and thats 2-5 packs of 10 to find 1 that is what u paid for...dont get me wrong, i like variety to at times as long as they are all good, but 1 tall, 1 short, in 1 pack, thats a big varience, like a sativa dom and an indica dom in the same pack,,,shouldnt the variation be a bit better,, all short but diferent taste n smell or structure but all finish in 8 weeks??
maybe we all just agree to dis agree on this topic? i thought we would all agree that when paying for genetics we should at least get what we paid for in as little seeds as possible..so single seed purchases are buying that genetic,,not we all need to buy packs of 10 or more to find the genetics we paid for...not that i buy single seeds that often,, i mostly buy packs of ten regulars or 3-5 of feminized beans.. 
i can say im sure that we all would hate buying a pack of seeds and not 1 is keeper material..and im sure that has happend to all of us??
grow well, and God bless


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2015)

Personally I like variety if the choices are all good then you will have better stock to pick from, this grow I had a good pick between if I wanted a taller pheno or a shorter one so I actually like that. I do see what you are saying but I do not run feminized beans, I got 4 females out of 12 seeds and all 4 had their own unique qualities and I find that awesome. If any I find to be keepers I can clone them out or reveg and more selection always helps to determine winners and losers in my opinion.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 21, 2015)

My fire pheno hunt for 2016....... Rare dankness rare darkness..........20/24 popped. One of them didn't pop. The other 3 could have been my error. But 20 is good for me.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 21, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> My fire pheno hunt for 2016....... Rare dankness rare darkness..........20/24 popped. One of them didn't pop. The other 3 could have been my error. But 20 is good for me.


Nice start! Looking forward to see what you find in those.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 21, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice start! Looking forward to see what you find in those.


Definetly will keep y'all posted. I may have some room to pop my sinmint cookies too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2015)

its hard to choose the keeper from rare darkness


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its hard to choose the keeper from rare darkness


I hope that's a good thing. I'll let my close friends be the judge on the different phenos....


----------



## althor (Sep 21, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> when i find a winner, i create S1's so if anything happens i have that strain..i also run clones till i find somthing better..
> 
> 
> if i found a keeper out of 2 seeds id be happy, however running 20-50 to find it is lots of money when seeds are 10 bucks or more per seed and thats 2-5 packs of 10 to find 1 that is what u paid for...dont get me wrong, i like variety to at times as long as they are all good, but 1 tall, 1 short, in 1 pack, thats a big varience, like a sativa dom and an indica dom in the same pack,,,shouldnt the variation be a bit better,, all short but diferent taste n smell or structure but all finish in 8 weeks??
> ...


 I procrastinated about Rare Dankness since they first appeared on this site. This past March I pulled the trigger during a promo of buy a pack (Karma's Bitch was my choice) and get a couple of Scott's OG and and couple of Cornbread. I popped the Scott's, Cornbread, and a few Karma's Bitch. I ended up with 2 KB females, 1 Scott's female, and 1 CB female. They have been dried and now have been curing in jars for about 1 week. While they still have a few weeks to go, I have sampled and at this point...
KB#1- Sativa leaves, spear shaped buds with medium-large calyxes. Leaf to bud ratio was average. Smell and taste are 90% citrus with a light undertone of lemon-pledge funk. The buzz is mostly sativa but you can feel a nice kick to it from the OG it was crossed with. Yield was 101grams which is a large yield for my setup.
KB#2- Sativa leaves, fluffy sativa buds with small calyxes. Leaf to bud ratio was leafy. Smell and taste remind me of the orange creamsicle. The buzz is similar to #1 with a smoother sativa buzz and not as much og kick. Yield was 52g which is small-average for my setup.
Scott's- OG buds and growth and mostly what I expect from an OG. The lemon-pledge smell isnt as strong as I look for in an OG but it is definitely there. Yield was 60g which is average yield for my setup (good yield for OG).
Cornbread- This is the one I am most excited about. Nice swollen, chunky calyxes with a funk delicious smell and bag appeal is fantastic. OG type buzz but with a touch more to it. Yielded 82g which is on the larger side of average for me. This will be the strain I order from Rare Dankness next time I am looking for RD.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

I am still waiting on MoonShine Haze to come back in at MWS.


greenghost420 said:


> its hard to choose the keeper from rare darkness


I had 4 phenos from starkiller that I held onto for about 3 runs!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

althor said:


> I procrastinated about Rare Dankness since they first appeared on this site. This past March I pulled the trigger during a promo of buy a pack (Karma's Bitch was my choice) and get a couple of Scott's OG and and couple of Cornbread. I popped the Scott's, Cornbread, and a few Karma's Bitch. I ended up with 2 KB females, 1 Scott's female, and 1 CB female. They have been dried and now have been curing in jars for about 1 week. While they still have a few weeks to go, I have sampled and at this point...
> KB#1- Sativa leaves, spear shaped buds with medium-large calyxes. Leaf to bud ratio was average. Smell and taste are 90% citrus with a light undertone of lemon-pledge funk. The buzz is mostly sativa but you can feel a nice kick to it from the OG it was crossed with. Yield was 101grams which is a large yield for my setup.
> KB#2- Sativa leaves, fluffy sativa buds with small calyxes. Leaf to bud ratio was leafy. Smell and taste remind me of the orange creamsicle. The buzz is similar to #1 with a smoother sativa buzz and not as much og kick. Yield was 52g which is small-average for my setup.
> Scott's- OG buds and growth and mostly what I expect from an OG. The lemon-pledge smell isnt as strong as I look for in an OG but it is definitely there. Yield was 60g which is average yield for my setup (good yield for OG).
> Cornbread- This is the one I am most excited about. Nice swollen, chunky calyxes with a funk delicious smell and bag appeal is fantastic. OG type buzz but with a touch more to it. Yielded 82g which is on the larger side of average for me. This will be the strain I order from Rare Dankness next time I am looking for RD.


What was the flower time on the Scott's and Cornbread? I may run a lot more RareD soon!


----------



## althor (Sep 21, 2015)

Cornbread finished around 58 days and the Scotts was around 65 days.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

althor said:


> Cornbread finished around 58 days and the Scotts was around 65 days.


Really? I thought that Scott's was a 7-8wk strain?

This was from 1-2 seeds right?

I have a pack of Scotts sitting at O'hare customs. Hope it makes it safe!


----------



## althor (Sep 21, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Really? I thought that Scott's was a 7-8wk strain?
> 
> This was from 1-2 seeds right?
> 
> I have a pack of Scotts sitting at O'hare customs. Hope it makes it safe!


I am pretty sure it was 2 seeds for the Scott's. I definitely had a male and female and I hit the female with some pollen from the male. So yeah I had no pheno hunt whatsoever. There could be better and/or worse in a pack. I feel pretty good about it though considering 1 female, 1 good plant.
As far as the time, it was over 8 wks easily. I generally take OGs to around 65 days though so that wasn't unexpected.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

I have seen people talk highly of CornBread!!! I got some SSDD from Bodhi for my Bubba cross. I might hold it until I get another Bubba cross, like cornbread. 

CornBread DayDream?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 21, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is going to be a month for MoonShine! I will have to get it later.. Last time that I wanted GTH, it was not in, so I got it this time with 501st and Scotts... It will be next year before I will have them done, maybe x-mas.


9 days to get here, No "Green Tape"!

It was in my mail box today. Thanks MWS!


----------



## althor (Sep 21, 2015)

^The reason I got Karma's Bitch is because the GTH was sold out. Karma's Bitch is Skywalker OG x Nevil's Wreck.
Where as GTH is Ghost OG x Nevil's Wreck.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 21, 2015)

i grew an og by reserve prada, very dense buds , stems couldnt support the weight without staking, very crystalized and citrucy but because of the weak stems i cut her out.. og seems to be a powerfull stone which i like, but the lanky stems and average yields made up my mind for me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2015)

my cat got to my gth seedlings and ate 4 of the 7....sad day! guess ill be ordering more and some cornbread!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 23, 2015)

Help appreciated. I'm looking for info. characteristics. Pheno types. And avarage flowering time on the 
Lee roy tk. And rug burn og. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my cat got to my gth seedlings and ate 4 of the 7....sad day! guess ill be ordering more and some cornbread!


That's a bad kitty! BADDD KITTTTY!!!! NO MR KITTY BAD !!!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That's a bad kitty! BADDD KITTTTY!!!! NO MR KITTY BAD !!!!!





greenghost420 said:


> my cat got to my gth seedlings and ate 4 of the 7....sad day! guess ill be ordering more and some cornbread!


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 23, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> My fire pheno hunt for 2016....... Rare dankness rare darkness..........20/24 popped. One of them didn't pop. The other 3 could have been my error. But 20 is good for me.


THAT is the RD strain I want to get my paws on.....


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 24, 2015)

Crippykeeper said:


> Help appreciated. I'm looking for info. characteristics. Pheno types. And avarage flowering time on the
> Lee roy tk. And rug burn og.
> Thanks in advance.


??


----------



## althor (Sep 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i grew an og by reserve prada, very dense buds , stems couldnt support the weight without staking, very crystalized and citrucy but because of the weak stems i cut her out.. og seems to be a powerfull stone which i like, but the lanky stems and average yields made up my mind for me.


 Years ago, the only OGx I knew about that was supposed to be worth trying was Cataract Kush by DNA and it is fire.
Other than Cataract Kush I have been less than impressed by everything I have grown from DNA/RP. It is good, don't get me wrong, but not great IMO.


----------



## consumer reports (Sep 24, 2015)

While working for a dispo we went on a pheno hunt with 5 packs ea of Rugburn, Lee Roy and Scott's OG. 
Although most plants tested between 17%- 19% and plants turned out beautiful, we were unable to find any keepers of any value to us.
I can say that these would be great for first time growers since they are easy to grow and we had no problems dialing them in.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 24, 2015)

consumer reports said:


> While working for a dispo we went on a pheno hunt with 5 packs ea of Rugburn, Lee Roy and Scott's OG.
> Although most plants tested between 17%- 19% and plants turned out beautiful, we were unable to find any keepers of any value to us.
> I can say that these would be great for first time growers since they are easy to grow and we had no problems dialing them in.


yea this is what i hear alot . 
just run the cuttings the crosses came from ...


----------



## althor (Sep 24, 2015)

consumer reports said:


> While working for a dispo we went on a pheno hunt with 5 packs ea of Rugburn, Lee Roy and Scott's OG.
> Although most plants tested between 17%- 19% and plants turned out beautiful, we were unable to find any keepers of any value to us.
> I can say that these would be great for first time growers since they are easy to grow and we had no problems dialing them in.


 Good news is, there is much much much much more to a plant than THC levels. The rest of the world will eventually figure this out. If it were all about THC we would just smoke concentrates and never flowers.


----------



## consumer reports (Sep 24, 2015)

althor said:


> Good news is, there is much much much much more to a plant than THC levels. The rest of the world will eventually figure this out. If it were all about THC we would just smoke concentrates and never flowers.


Yeah I hear you there. RD must be breeding for high thc numbers which don't mean crap if it don't get you high for more than 10 minutes lol


----------



## treesinthebreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi. Have some venom Og going. One phenotype is tall and lanky, the other short and bushy. The tall ones look to be a couple weeks behind in bloom. My question is, has this happened to anyone and will the flowers be that much different? Thank you.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 24, 2015)

althor said:


> Good news is, there is much much much much more to a plant than THC levels. The rest of the world will eventually figure this out. If it were all about THC we would just smoke concentrates and never flowers.


i think he gave the % 's to let us know that in a general sense they are not really pushing the envelope ... BUT my problem with them is the lack of transparency in the cuttings they use ...
the ghost train haze still seems like a winner..


treesinthebreeze said:


> Hi. Have some venom Og going. One phenotype is tall and lanky, the other short and bushy. The tall ones look to be a couple weeks behind in bloom. My question is, has this happened to anyone and will the flowers be that much different? Thank you.


i have had unstable fathers give me crazy pheno variations in a f1 cross


----------



## treesinthebreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i think he gave the % 's to let us know that in a general sense they are not really pushing the envelope ... BUT my problem with them is the lack of transparency in the cuttings they use ...
> the ghost train haze still seems like a winner..
> 
> 
> i have had unstable fathers give me crazy pheno variations in a f1 cross


Still a rookie here. Will the flowers be different? So far they smell the same even though the plants are totally different. Also, they smell very very good, fruity with a hint of fuel, heavenly.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 24, 2015)

treesinthebreeze said:


> Still a rookie here. Will the flowers be different? So far they smell the same even though the plants are totally different. Also, they smell very very good, fruity with a hint of fuel, heavenly.


they can be VERY diffrent in effect BUT . they can also have similar terpine (smell) profiles.
or both , kinda like how you and a brother or sister of yours can be similar but not the same or be the yin to your yang so to speak.


----------



## treesinthebreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they can be VERY diffrent in effect BUT . they can also have similar terpine (smell) profiles.
> or both , kinda like how you and a brother or sister of yours can be similar but not the same or be the yin to your yang so to speak.


Thank you


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 25, 2015)

i guess all the seeds are f1 hybrids, no stabilized seeds..dont get me wrong phenio hunting has its upside, but at this time id prefer knowing what ill get out of a seed,,,UNIFORMITY!! ill go elswere for my seed needs..


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2015)

Moonshine Haze Cat Pee phenotype.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2015)

Moonshine Haze, tropical fruit punch phenotype (more fluffy than the cat pee pheno but smells great!)


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 26, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3508485
> Moonshine Haze, tropical fruit punch phenotype (more fluffy than the cat pee pheno but smells great!)


Thats my favorite pheno. Amazing smells when cured. Crazy mix of fruit punch lemon and haze. Nice work man!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 26, 2015)

Docs getting chunky in the ghouse.


----------



## JD_85 (Sep 30, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> hey yall
> here is some ghost train haze #1 i started back in Jan... kept it inside till late July. put outside on top of Super Soil with a mix of HF an coco loco on top. its still got a long ways to go, but ill keep posting pics now that there is something to show.


this is why you cant count your lbs before its dry! lol 
after a little more than 5" of rain and wind gusts to match, all in the same day, this is what i came back too!!! all the left branches broke off. even when i had a 3 point harness on two spots and side branches were tied up. this is ghost train haze#1.
ill try to prop it back up and build a lean to shelter, in preparation 4 the tropical storm that may or may not come this way.


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 1, 2015)

nice looking bush there JD 

my scott;s have all shown sexe now.
#1 and #2 are males and #3 is a female..

i have read a few posts here about uniformity ..well my scott's og are very uniform if i may say so.. 
all 3 plants smell same, are about same height and have same structure..only very little differrence between em

here are a few pics of mine from a few days ago

scott's #1


scott's #2


scott's #3
(the one in the middle is the scott's)




bud close up (unfortunatly not the best of pictures)


here they are about 14 days from first flower signs so still a long way to go 

greets sin


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2015)

Anybody got a line on some *Cougar Piss* beans? I want that strain, I really do.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

@S!N!STER - Nice looking Scott's! They are hungry plants!

Which smell is your girl? Coffee or Garlic?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 2, 2015)

The more this moonshine haze dries and cures the more it tastes like oranges, out of 4 phenos this one had some special oranges taste I am smoking it right now its real special, looks like shit real fluffy and shaggy but really freaking crystallized and smells like oranges and fruit. The taste is some of the best ive ever had the high is like pure sativa bliss really proud of this plant even tho I thought it was the runt of the litter.


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 3, 2015)

Facewreck Haze
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150904_085736_zpswcygfkap.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150909_094526_zpsfmufzlyu.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150919_103744_zpscqvhtmvc.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20151001_132345_zpsjm2vlzv5.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150909_094004_edit_edit_zpsyku6wxc2.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150909_094741_zpspwzahlod.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m578/BloodyBonzai/IMG_20150909_094106_zpsqy5nhthl.jpg

Biggest nugs I have ever harvested.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 4, 2015)

@Mohican I just ordered a Scott's og seed which I may run outdoors how did she go outside and smoke?


----------



## BloodyBonzai (Oct 4, 2015)

treesinthebreeze said:


> Hi. Have some venom Og going. One phenotype is tall and lanky, the other short and bushy. The tall ones look to be a couple weeks behind in bloom. My question is, has this happened to anyone and will the flowers be that much different? Thank you.


Had identical results with 501st OG. Taller ones take an extra week to finish.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

Grows great outside! Loves the sun!

Cutting I just put straight in soil - she is a hardy strain!




Blue Dream, Jesus OG, Scott's OG, and LA Confidential:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JD_85 (Oct 5, 2015)

thanks s!n!ster it was a bush before she broke.
so here she is after i stood her up,tied her down and cut the broken branches. looking kinda slim


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @S!N!STER - Nice looking Scott's! They are hungry plants!
> 
> Which smell is your girl? Coffee or Garlic?


@Mohican it smells more like garlic (when rubbing stems) all 3 do btw so the males smell the same as female.
have also pollinated it now with both males and also with Lowryder#1 and with a mystery male that should have been a femmed cookies kush that i got as a freebee with my scott's( not sure now if its a cookies kush male or if its a diff strain but its a nice plant so i deceided to use it too..) together with my 3 other females i will have a nice amount of crosses to try out in the near future 

hope mine will be a good mother and be as good as yours mo and jd 

i always love to see those pics of yours and am still reading your 2014 thread mo (at page 129 so allmost through  )
its almost like reading a book lol .. cant wait to start on the 2015 thread and catch up hehe

@JD_85 shame it broke but the bud you still have is looking great especialy that 2nd pict looks dank m8.. hope the part you had to cut is still a good smoke or at least has some triches to make some hash or edibles from 

greets sin


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Grows great outside! Loves the sun!
> 
> Cutting I just put straight in soil - she is a hardy strain!
> 
> ...


Beautiful just what I need down here in kiwiland! Mold resistance is alright?


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 6, 2015)

@JD_85 were the branches entirely cut off or still attached to the main stem?

if so you might have just let her grow on unless you didnt want the plant to put much energy into the healing cause she is almost done.. normaly it will just grow on as long as its still attached 

hard to kill those mean-green-high making-machines


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't keep it in the shade for a long time or it can get PM. Every plant can.

@S!N!STER - I have found that males have a darker smell - almost like a cigarette ashtray smell.


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Don't keep it in the shade for a long time or it can get PM. Every plant can.
> 
> @S!N!STER - I have found that males have a darker smell - almost like a cigarette ashtray smell.


the males smell stronger but kinda same smell as my female though


----------



## S!N!STER (Oct 7, 2015)

here are a few pics of my scott's og (3 weeks since first flowers showed and 4-4,5 weeks of 12/12)





here is a picture of how i tagged my branches so when harvest comes i know what branch is what cross 
off coarse i do know i will prob get stray seeds too wich will be mystery seeds as they might have come from either male... you can also see some color change on the polinated buds allready 

 
 
 
the water drops are from intensive spraying so i wetten all the leftover pollen to minimise further polination.. gave em a good shake after the foto shoot to lose most of the excess water and also turned fan to max to make em dry up a bit faster to prevent getting mold probs

greets sin


----------



## teamdrift12 (Oct 24, 2015)

What's good RD fanatics!? I'm having trouble deciding between Leeroy, Ghost of Leeroy, or Scotts OG? I'm searching for a potent smoke with above average yield. Does anyone care to help me decide?

I'm currently running Grape Ox, Blue Ox, and Commerce City Kush.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 24, 2015)

teamdrift12 said:


> What's good RD fanatics!? I'm having trouble deciding between Leeroy, Ghost of Leeroy, or Scotts OG? I'm searching for a potent smoke with above average yield. Does anyone care to help me decide?
> 
> I'm currently running Grape Ox, Blue Ox, and Commerce City Kush.


What stage do you have them in? I here grape ox is low yielder.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Oct 24, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> What stage do you have them in? I here grape ox is low yielder.


They've been vegging 23 days.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghost of LeeRoy is a great smoke, but it starts really slow. I get bigger yield from my Starkiller and it is more potent.
I just started GTH#1, Scott's, and 501st. I had germination problems with 501st using RootRiot cubes? Scotts and GTH look to be very solid!

My Starkiller looks like the 2nd pic
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/KUSH/StarKiller.htm


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

I tend to start with a strain named after the breeder.

RD Scott's OG
TGA Jilly Bean

If they name them after themselves, there must be a reason. Jilly and Scott's are both amazing.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I tend to start with a strain named after the breeder.
> 
> RD Scott's OG
> TGA Jilly Bean
> ...


Word! I like the way you think Mohican! Maybe I'll go ahead and roll with the Scott's OG. Do you know how many different phenos? Or specific phenos people search for?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

Stinky Garlic is one and Coffee Chocolate is another.

The garlic is rumored to be the chronic smoke. Nobody told me this until after I yanked all of the stinkers!

Rock hard golf ball buds on stems. Easy to trim and great bag appeal. The smoke I had was medium strong and very mood enhancing. 

It is great for migraines too.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Coffee chocolate sounds delicious! The garlic honestly sounds disgusting but I'm intrigued. I'm definitely leaning towards Scotts OG! Although my indecisiveness is getting in the way. 

MustangStudFarmer basically added another choice for me to chose from once I looked up the Starkiller. Hell, let's be honest. I want to run all of RD strains! 

Thanks guys for all the information! I gladly appreciate it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 27, 2015)

I started a pack of Scotts a couple of weeks ago, no germination problems or anything. A few of them got the big fat fan leaves fairly fast. Largest fan leaves that I have seen in a while! I got one def that is a garlic bud!


teamdrift12 said:


> Coffee chocolate sounds delicious! The garlic honestly sounds disgusting but I'm intrigued. I'm definitely leaning towards Scotts OG! Although my indecisiveness is getting in the way.
> 
> MustangStudFarmer basically added another choice for me to chose from once I looked up the Starkiller. Hell, let's be honest. I want to run all of RD strains!
> 
> Thanks guys for all the information! I gladly appreciate it.


I wish that I could trade my Starkiller clone for one of your OX'es!! Starkiller had the nasty-funk smell that was borderline offensive. A real skunky type... It lead me to buy more RareD!


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 27, 2015)

Quick picks of my rare darkness. Sorry for the crappy pics. Going to flower them in a week or so. Can't wait. Pheno hunting of course. 10 now 10 behind them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks amazing!


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 17, 2015)

So I put 4 out of my 20 raredarkness girls in flower. More to come by the end of the week. 2/4 were females. I'll keep y'all posted on how they turn out. 8 days in they flower and I was able to determine there sex. I'm going to put 5 more in flower this weekend and the other 10 at the end of the month or beginning of December.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I tend to start with a strain named after the breeder.
> 
> RD Scott's OG
> TGA Jilly Bean
> ...


Hahaha of course you do Moe! Haha I was always thinking the opposite I was like if it has someone's name it must be bad... But now you putting it that way makes complete sense! Haha just popped some Moonshine Haze anyone try this? I hope it's worth it... It won a cup or two right?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's my rare darkness grow 6 clones under 400watt hps 2 1/2 weeks into flower


----------



## su^ (Nov 18, 2015)

RD genetics are my favorite to run, I'm never disappointed with anything I run. The Dark shadow haze I'm running right now is insane, the smell profile is out of this world. Here's the trichs at day 50 on the DSH.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 18, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Here's my rare darkness grow 6 clones under 400watt hps 2 1/2 weeks into flower


Eld what medium and size pots?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2015)

su^ said:


> RD genetics are my favorite to run, I'm never disappointed with anything I run. The Dark shadow haze I'm running right now is insane, the smell profile is out of this world. Here's the trichs at day 50 on the DSH. View attachment 3545404


Any strong grap phenos? I really wanted rare darkness but I cant find it available anywhere now.


----------



## su^ (Nov 18, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any strong grap phenos? I really wanted rare darkness but I cant find it available anywhere now.


Well my the pheno I ended up keeping started super hazy as far as smell went but it's turning out to be more grape ape smelling now. It's really starting to take on turn purple from the inside out so I'm guessing she'll be more grape dominate. Here's a bud shot of her.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks great man I am really tempted to give that one a shot just always scared of running into the spicy smells and tastes from the hazes; not my thing.


----------



## su^ (Nov 18, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks great man I am really tempted to give that one a shot just always scared of running into the spicy smells and tastes from the hazes; not my thing.


Give it a shot man you won't be disappointed, there are no spicy smells coming from this girl at all. The haze smell that comes from her is more like bananas, like when you get some bomb golden goat. 

She does require moderate growing skills as listed on their webiste. She's tends to like the higher temps and a ton of food, she's a hungry girl.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok you sold me that is exactly the type of haze I love. How is her yield?


----------



## su^ (Nov 18, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ok you sold me that is exactly the type of haze I love. How is her yield?


Yield is great, if you're into that type of haze smell their ghost train haze is Gonna be for you. Also I know its retired but if you can find their vale vale it also sported thay bomb haze smell taste and basically grew itself this is the Vale vale, let me see if I can find a gth pic I grww


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 18, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Eld what medium and size pots?


Six 1 gallon smartpots of Peat moss, perlite, vermiculite, and coco plus some more amendments ( limestone, blood meal, guano)​


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 18, 2015)

1st pic is on sep. 6th 2nd pic is step. 9th don't worry that grape will come out


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 18, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> 1st pic is on sep. 6th 2nd pic is step. 9th don't worry that grape will come out


Eld were grown outdoors or just taken outdoors for pics .....:nice man


----------



## Lucky88 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey rare dankness pros grape ox or rare darkness?? Need to bring some purple into garden looking for grapes sweet purple unsure of Kens GDP anymore wondering if RD has any stable purple genes??? Thanks


----------



## Lucky88 (Nov 19, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> 1st pic is on sep. 6th 2nd pic is step. 9th don't worry that grape will come out


Is the second pic the grape ox srry just started reading thread looks tasty whatever it is


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 19, 2015)

Just outdoor for the pics the hps really hides the purple and they're both rare darkness same plant a few days apart


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 19, 2015)

I love the rare darkness I bought 1 single regular seed almost a year ago and have been growing out clones of her since then, so so sooo purple (with a good flush) and smells like cap'n crunch berries cereal andddd, very close to the ever sought after 25% return from bho.
I haven't run the grape ox but I'd love to see if anyone has grown her out ?


----------



## Lucky88 (Nov 19, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> I love the rare darkness I bought 1 single regular seed almost a year ago and have been growing out clones of her since then, so so sooo purple (with a good flush) and smells like cap'n crunch berries cereal andddd, very close to the ever sought after 25% return from bho.
> I haven't run the grape ox but I'd love to see if anyone has grown her out ?


It's a good looking girl in or outdoors I bet. You really lucked out finding a nice keeper out of one seed. i think all grab grape ox give her a whirl


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 19, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> I love the rare darkness I bought 1 single regular seed almost a year ago and have been growing out clones of her since then, so so sooo purple (with a good flush) and smells like cap'n crunch berries cereal andddd, very close to the ever sought after 25% return from bho.
> I haven't run the grape ox but I'd love to see if anyone has grown her out ?


Wow you got lucky and here I am with 17 raredarkness plants trying to pheno hunt.....lol


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 19, 2015)

Eld what's the flowering time with your raredarkness? And I read a while back that grape ox is a low yielder....


----------



## Lucky88 (Nov 19, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Eld what's the flowering time with your raredarkness? And I read a while back that grape ox is a low yielder....


Do it outdoors Id grow just for taste and not yield. Throw some bigger yielders out for cash crop think green crack


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 19, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Eld what's the flowering time with your raredarkness? And I read a while back that grape ox is a low yielder....


She's definitely a 9-11 week plant, my goal with my clones now is 10 oz they're in their second week of flowering now. And yield wise.. Idk about the grape ox but I know that the rare darkness is (grape ape x rd1) rd1 is several og strains, I can't say exactly but I think face off og and something else I won't say for sure because I don't know, but any thing with dominant og traits will have more golf ball nugs than the long donkey dick lookin nugs lol but yield can always be improved with veg time and in my opinion potency is number 1 concern.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 19, 2015)

rare dank is the shitt!!!!!
that is all, carry on


----------



## teamdrift12 (Nov 19, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> rare dank is the shitt!!!!!
> that is all, carry on


Rare Dankness is the shit, indeed!

I flipped 3 Grape Ox about a week ago. They had close to 40 day veg and are still fairly small. Definitely a slow vegger imo. I'll let everyone know about yields in several weeks!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Cold weather can reduce the plant size.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cold weather can reduce the plant size.


True, didn't really take that into account. I'll also add that I use LED for veg and I'm an amateur grower. I appreciate all the info you guys are spreading on here.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 20, 2015)

Upon reading this...i cant wait to get my hands on ghost train from the tude. Hope id get a higher percentage of germination. Seems like my old seeds from cali con aint breakin.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 20, 2015)

teamdrift12 said:


> Rare Dankness is the shit, indeed!
> 
> I flipped 3 Grape Ox about a week ago. They had close to 40 day veg and are still fairly small. Definitely a slow vegger imo. I'll let everyone know about yields in several weeks!


What size pots and what medium? How many watt led? And 40 days veg from germ or clone? Have any pics


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 20, 2015)

I think I'm gonna grab some night terror og and some star killer og and looks like I'll get 2 reserva privada tangie freebies


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 20, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Upon reading this...i cant wait to get my hands on ghost train from the tude. Hope id get a higher percentage of germination. Seems like my old seeds from cali con aint breakin.


yo. ghost train #1is what led me to liking rare dankness. i got it from attitude and get this, i ordered ONE feminized seed, and i had success. i have read threads on germ ratio, and a few herm issues, but not mine. 1 for 1 so to my knowledge, it has a 100%success ratio.....lol, point being, take the chance....favorite strain to date, for sure!! I got my eye on a few others from RD, but choices are an indecisive persons nightmare. what have you guys been growin? i'll post a pic of my gth that is about finished when i get home


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 20, 2015)

Funny I have a fem6 pack of gth #1 I bought about 6-8 months ago. I just hope mine germinate. I keep mine in a air tight seal in my closet where it's dark or should I keep them in a refrigerator?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 20, 2015)

ok, Here is my (2) Ghost train Haze #1....One I started from seed, and the other is a cut off that.
so I gotta post this side by side, one weeks difference comparison...
 
I just got the cob led (optic 120) over the almost finished plant about a week ago, and I wanted to show how much progress the clone has had in just one weeks time... I'm gonna chop down the oldest one next Wednesday....im stoked man. been waiting quite awhile, but well worth the wait. it'll be 11 weeks come wednesday. could honestly go to 12 but im just outta room, and time with the way this other one is coming up!
I realize my camera sucks, and these pics do Ghost train no justice at all, but trust that this strain is FROSTY and sticky, and just all around solid genetics.
So what else is good with them? anyone try Scotts og? or ghost of Leroy? corn bread? <------this one really has my intrest, looks to be a indica dominant.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 20, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I keep mine in a air tight seal in my closet where it's dark or should I keep them in a refrigerator?


pop them bitches!!!
and you should be fine. i keep mine in a dark cool closet too, in the envolope they come in actually and ive never had issues.
Just any cool, dry, and dark spot...good to go. not sure on shelf life, but im assuming the sooner the better.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 20, 2015)

teamdrift12 said:


> True, didn't really take that into account. I'll also add that I use LED for veg and I'm an amateur grower. I appreciate all the info you guys are spreading on here.


It's the genes the bubba is notorious for slow growth and below average yields. I haven't read a thread about this one that hasn't echoed your experience. It is supposed to be fire smoke so if your not growin for profit you should be happy with the ox crosses.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Nov 20, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> What size pots and what medium? How many watt led? And 40 days veg from germ or clone? Have any pics


2-3 gal 
Happy Frog
From seed
400w Veg/ 1k Flw
I'm not sure if they're pic worthy but I'll see what I can do later on when it's daytime.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 20, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> pop them bitches!!!
> and you should be fine. i keep mine in a dark cool closet too, in the envolope they come in actually and ive never had issues.
> Just any cool, dry, and dark spot...good to go. not sure on shelf life, but im assuming the sooner the better.


I'll pop them when I can and send y'all a link to a journal if I do so. Right now super lemon haze, sour kush and rare darkness is taking up all of my flower space.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 20, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'll pop them when I can and send y'all a link to a journal if I do so. Right now super lemon haze, sour kush and rare darkness is taking up all of my flower space.


yr runnin the rare dankness strain itself? how is that?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 20, 2015)

Not rare dankness.. Rare darkness it's (grape ape x rd1)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> yo. ghost train #1is what led me to liking rare dankness. i got it from attitude and get this, i ordered ONE feminized seed, and i had success. i have read threads on germ ratio, and a few herm issues, but not mine. 1 for 1 so to my knowledge, it has a 100%success ratio.....lol, point being, take the chance....favorite strain to date, for sure!! I got my eye on a few others from RD, but choices are an indecisive persons nightmare. what have you guys been growin? i'll post a pic of my gth that is about finished when i get home


I'm sitting on some Scott's OG feminized beans, I really want to pop them but I have other critters in the pipeline already that need to run first. The list of my must-grow strains from RD just keeps growing.


----------



## teamdrift12 (Nov 21, 2015)

RareD Front Row
3 Grape Ox - Day 10 Flw
About a foot tall, give or take.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm interested in any grows of:
- Dank Commander
- Corn Bread
- Midas
- Moonshine's Ghost Train 
Those are currently my top four RD, alongside Little Chief Collabs Tangie x GTH. 
I've seen most of the journals on RIU of recent vintage, but this thread, for one, is huge. 
Show me your nug porn!


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 22, 2015)

Heres rare darkness sog at 20 days into flowering


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 22, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Heres rare darkness sog at 20 days into flowering


I'm like 7-10 days behind you in my 2 raredarkness phenos.....how long did you veg your 6 clones for? You'll like the tangie.....I did some last year. Taste and smell like citrus....


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 22, 2015)

I only vegged for two weeks after the roots took


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 22, 2015)

First pic is October 17 I started 12/12 on November 2


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucky88 said:


> It's a good looking girl in or outdoors I bet. You really lucked out finding a nice keeper out of one seed. i think all grab grape ox give her a whirl


One of the Ox crosses are on my short list! I cant decide yet. Hell, I hear good things about all of them, Grape or blue. Even the CornBread has Bubba in it


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> yo. ghost train #1is what led me to liking rare dankness. i got it from attitude and get this, i ordered ONE feminized seed, and i had success. i have read threads on germ ratio, and a few herm issues, but not mine. 1 for 1 so to my knowledge, it has a 100%success ratio.....lol, point being, take the chance....favorite strain to date, for sure!! I got my eye on a few others from RD, but choices are an indecisive persons nightmare. what have you guys been growin? i'll post a pic of my gth that is about finished when i get home


I got 11 healthy looking plants from my 12pk of GTH#1. I am getting excited about flowering them soon!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 25, 2015)

prepare for the STRETCH!!!!! No kidding man, i've never seen such explosive growth...aprx 3 times its veg height when conditions are optimal.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 25, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> prepare for the STRETCH!!!!! No kidding man, i've never seen such explosive growth...aprx 3 times its veg height when conditions are optimal.


How's the yield from the gth#1


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 25, 2015)

GreenLine organics just had a drop, 85 a pack, best deal I have ever seen on Rdank gear, I had to get the Scott's OG


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 26, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> How's the yield from the gth#1


Everyone says xxl yields.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2015)

I seen on instagram og taskel and RD are teaming up in 2016. To make a WiFi x Gth cross. Sounds wicked.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 26, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> How's the yield from the gth#1


well, to be honest, my 1st run that i just finished was faced w\ quite a few issuees thru its cycle..i was dialing in my tent, and making improvements as i went along. i also did the 1st one in mediocre soil, really slowed growth to snail crawl. that was its biggest limiting factor, so its hard tellin. I kept readin how vigorous she was and how the yeilds were heavy, and thought i had a pheno...but it was just fighting a losing battle. The soil had very poor drainage and the moisture would never fully come out....I still yeilded aprx 2oz off it, with all things considered, it did excellent.
i am so glad i took a cut though. this time i used coco, and switched to canna products, and boy look out!!!!
heres that vigorous grower everyone was talkin about...just amazing growth like ive never seen before. i read someones gth#1 grow journal who said it grew "vine like" and thats the best description i've come across. very vine like. you'll need to support it as well.
yeilds are amazing in prime conditions. I expect my clone to quadrouple the 1st run from the look of things.
I will show you pics when the lights come back on.


----------



## Lucis (Nov 26, 2015)

If you could only pick between Ghost Train Haze #1 or Cornbread which would you choose? Stuck debating between the two right now, will get both at some point, but for now I can only do one.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 26, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> well, to be honest, my 1st run that i just finished was faced w\ quite a few issuees thru its cycle..i was dialing in my tent, and making improvements as i went along. i also did the 1st one in mediocre soil, really slowed growth to snail crawl. that was its biggest limiting factor, so its hard tellin. I kept readin how vigorous she was and how the yeilds were heavy, and thought i had a pheno...but it was just fighting a losing battle. The soil had very poor drainage and the moisture would never fully come out....I still yeilded aprx 2oz off it, with all things considered, it did excellent.
> i am so glad i took a cut though. this time i used coco, and switched to canna products, and boy look out!!!!
> heres that vigorous grower everyone was talkin about...just amazing growth like ive never seen before. i read someones gth#1 grow journal who said it grew "vine like" and thats the best description i've come across. very vine like. you'll need to support it as well.
> yeilds are amazing in prime conditions. I expect my clone to quadrouple the 1st run from the look of things.
> I will show you pics when the lights come back on.


Good choice to switch to cocoa, when I was reading that your soil had poor drainage I was going to suggest switching to cocoa. My favorite soilless mix is Fafard ProMix it's a blank coco peat and perlite mix and cheap. But I'll have to try out the gth1, hopefully I can handle the stretch in my little 2x4x5 I'm used to short indica dominant strains but I need to try a heavy yielder I plan to buy a 1000 watt light for my next grow as well


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's an update on the rare darkness sog at 24 days


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking good man I'm at day 18 of my raredarkness. So I'm 6 days behind you. I'll put up my raredarkness pics up tomorrow.


----------



## kangosna745 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lucis said:


> If you could only pick between Ghost Train Haze #1 or Cornbread which would you choose? Stuck debating between the two right now, will get both at some point, but for now I can only do one.


Gth because you'll get a few drastically different phenos from hazy to citrus og and everything in between.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 26, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Here's an update on the rare darkness sog at 24 days


i was meaning to ask you earlier...where is yr screen? am i just not seeing it? fyi, if theres no screen, its not technically a sog (screen of green, sea of green) thought id point that out to you...


Eldurodeflorida said:


> hopefully I can handle the stretch in my little 2x4x5


you can do it with a screen, or just low stress training...im growing in a 2x2x4, just tieing down the branches, so you can do it.i filled that space with one plant...you just gotta use all yr side space...bush it out!
ps...lights dont come up til 8pm, so still waiting to upload a pic for ya....i got some good weekly shots of the gth #1 stretch. lasts about 2 solid weeks of VIGOROUS upward growth.


----------



## Lucis (Nov 26, 2015)

Picked up some 501 after the GTH sold out, hope it"ll hit the spot


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 27, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i was meaning to ask you earlier...where is yr screen? am i just not seeing it? fyi, if theres no screen, its not technically a sog (screen of green, sea of green) thought id point that out to you...
> 
> you can do it with a screen, or just low stress training...im growing in a 2x2x4, just tieing down the branches, so you can do it.i filled that space with one plant...you just gotta use all yr side space...bush it out!
> ps...lights dont come up til 8pm, so still waiting to upload a pic for ya....i got some good weekly shots of the gth #1 stretch. lasts about 2 solid weeks of VIGOROUS upward growth.


Really? I was under the impression that a trellis was only used in scrog (screen of green) and not sog because it wouldn't really have any purpose since you put many small plants so close together there's no real room for training


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucis said:


> Picked up some 501 after the GTH sold out, hope it"ll hit the spot


 Gth#1 still in stock at the single seed centre


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Nov 27, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Really? I was under the impression that a trellis was only used in scrog (screen of green) and not sog because it wouldn't really have any purpose since you put many small plants so close together there's no real room for training


Yea a screen would be a PITA in SOG IMO (lol). The goal in SOG is a bunch of single cola plants, what would the screen do?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 27, 2015)

That's what I thought but wasn't sure


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 27, 2015)

well i learned something today.
I always thought sog required a screen. I thought SCRog and SOG were just diff names for the same thing....glad I said something so I could be enlightened. lol
anyway...here are those pics I was talking about posting.
they were taken over 2 weeks time. The first pic is the day I flipped to 12/12 after vegging the plant on the right for aprx 4 wks....the plant on the left was my first run with GTH #1 I did in soil, and was using advanced nutrients, and it was horrible. 2nd plant is in coco, using Canna products.
   
last pic was taken today. I chopped the first plant down a cpl days ago, and even with the shitty run I had, it still produced Great looking/smelling buds.
anyway...the clone progressed so fast....and stretch was crazy. My 1st run, the stretch lasted about 2 and a 1/2 weeks...so I am thinking it is just about thru with upward movement.
.........................................................................................................................................................................................
The clone was taken off a plant that was 2 weeks into flower cycle. I only topped it once, and that wasn't even nesscessary because it totally branched out on its own. this is the First time I have played with monster cropping, but it wont be the last.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 27, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> well i learned something today.
> I always thought sog required a screen. I thought SCRog and SOG were just diff names for the same thing....glad I said something so I could be enlightened. lol
> anyway...here are those pics I was talking about posting.
> they were taken over 2 weeks time. The first pic is the day I flipped to 12/12 after vegging the plant on the right for aprx 4 wks....the plant on the left was my first run with GTH #1 I did in soil, and was using advanced nutrients, and it was horrible. 2nd plant is in coco, using Canna products.
> ...


 Nice, all of my clones were taken off a flowering mother plant the way they explode after rooting and in flowering is crazy I definitely enjoy monster cropping although they do take a little extra care and time to root. And personally I'll be staying with soilless coco mixes for just that reason I've never done hydro but between soil and coco/peat, soilless mixtures get better oxygen, when there's a problem it's much easier to correct and easier to flush, the only problem I would watch out for in coco that sometimes shows up in mid to late flowering is calcium deficiency because unlike dirt there's no natural calcium in coco


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 27, 2015)

I look at it like SCroging is an attempt to make 1 single large plant look like a sog to get the even light distribution that the sog gets


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 27, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> the only problem I would watch out for in coco that sometimes shows up in mid to late flowering is calcium deficiency because unlike dirt there's no natural calcium in coco


i use a cal mag supplement on top whatever is already added in Canna coco a+b nutes, and it seems to be doing fine this far. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 30, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @raredankness thank you for blessing me with an amazing genetic, this was one of two keepers from my moonshine haze run, should be cutting down soon within a week, how does she look to you guys? Smell is of tropical fruit punch, pine sol, indescribable amazing haze smell as well truly a remarkable plant.
> 
> View attachment 3497240


Are you still running this Moonshine, or was it a 1 time thing? I would like to see updated pic lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Are you still running this Moonshine, or was it a 1 time thing? I would like to see updated pic lol.


1 time thing, had a really good phenotype but I didn't keep any clones from the run. Got some long's peak blues and grape ox freebies coming with my next order so hoping for something dank


----------



## JayY2015 (Dec 1, 2015)

which is a better producer out of Scott's OG and GTH#1


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 1, 2015)

Gth #1 hands down scotts is straight connoisseur.


----------



## JayY2015 (Dec 1, 2015)

does it respond well to lst and topping ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 1, 2015)

JayY2015 said:


> does it respond well to lst and topping ?


Absolutely any og or haze does. They recommend topping to control stretch. You will need to support every cola.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2015)

My GTH def has vigor! I am about to start cloning off of them and getting them ready for the flop!
What does a good pheno look like? I usually pic mine by smell and that would be my medium size and floppy plant. It really does not want to stand on its own, even in veg. 
I am also sorting through some Scott's. I found one that is bushy, the only one. I dont expect much from the totem pole phenos.?


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 1, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My GTH def has vigor! I am about to start cloning off of them and getting them ready for the flop!
> What does a good pheno look like? I usually pic mine by smell and that would be my medium size and floppy plant. It really does not want to stand on its own, even in veg.
> I am also sorting through some Scott's. I found one that is bushy, the only one. I dont expect much from the totem pole phenos.?


How many weeks/days are you in flower with your ghost train haze #1?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2015)

I posted pics of my Starkiller and ghost of leeroy on someone else's thread, I bet nobody would care if I post them here also?
I have pics of a mother plant and flowering plants are going on week4. I rushed my clones and they did not really get as big and bushy as I wanted, but I learn!

    

I really wanted to show the veg photo because I only got 1 of these in a pack! It looks like a runt in the beginning. If you have a thick stem Starkiller, you might have the wrong pheno! The totem pole type.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> How many weeks/days are you in flower with your ghost train haze #1?


I NEED to clone off of them, probably my job tonight! Start a pot of coffee lol. So, 1-2 weeks away from flower, sorry...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 1, 2015)

Some decent ogth info https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251173&do=filter&fid=111687


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2015)

Ghost of LeeRoy... Stretchy and slow flower time... Starkiller is killing it lol.
 

It is hard for me to get this one to SOG! There is always big gaps in the canopy... It has the traditional pungent OG smell. I just think that Starkiller is better in almost every way! Anyways, this will by my last run of Ghost of LeeRoy for a while! The pack had a very strong male that was impressive, I might look into a pack for a good father! I dont say that lightly, I never talk about a male plant that I found. It was def more special than the females that I got from my 1/2 pack.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 2, 2015)

Day 30 into flowering super stinky like cap'n crunch berries


----------



## cookies93 (Dec 2, 2015)

im a new member so i currently cant figure out how to make my own post or am restricted......i currently have no hydro shops around me and perfered to shop in person so i bought everything while i went on vacation and brought it back i have only had one grow and it was a 5gallon net pot dwc grow with some very generic nutrients for my first grow and i had very little problems with my first grow other than i used all cfl bulbs and it took a little time but got roughly 40 grams out of my plant but this time now that i have 1 successful grow and understand more i have built my 50 gallon fishtank into a dwc that will basically hold 20-25 gallons of water and the tank is 4ft long 16''x18'' or so i have 4 air stone tubing and a 4 port air pump, clay pellets and 4'' cubes...i have upgraded my lights and have a 300 w led and a 180 w led put my old cfl 200-300w bulb...my grow tent is something i built and am going to be 21/2ftx5 ftx 4ft then i can add 3 ft to it if i want but how many plants can i grow and i also bought RX Greensolution part A&B grow and part A&B bloom some liquid seaweed and some flora bud concentrate anyways what is the mixture for this has anyone had any problems should i do a scrog grow this time i also ordered amnesia haze i havent yet started my grow but am going to start within the month just want to do plenty of research before i start. I also own a digital tds meter but have never used it?? and a digital ph meter that i do use...dont really want to spend any money on a RO water system can i buy 5 gallon jugs of water at a fish store? and just PH it??? Do i use both part A&B at same time? is there anything i need to think of or do before also temp has always stayed at 72-75 and at 40% humiditiy i never had a issue there? last time i ran it a few problems but were caught very eary and fixed only problems i had was i needed to add hydrogen peroxide and epson salt last time but it was never more than a few leaves that drooped or got light spotting but it only lasted a few days


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

cookies93 said:


> im a new member so i currently cant figure out how to make my own post or am restricted......i currently have no hydro shops around me and perfered to shop in person so i bought everything while i went on vacation and brought it back i have only had one grow and it was a 5gallon net pot dwc grow with some very generic nutrients for my first grow and i had very little problems with my first grow other than i used all cfl bulbs and it took a little time but got roughly 40 grams out of my plant but this time now that i have 1 successful grow and understand more i have built my 50 gallon fishtank into a dwc that will basically hold 20-25 gallons of water and the tank is 4ft long 16''x18'' or so i have 4 air stone tubing and a 4 port air pump, clay pellets and 4'' cubes...i have upgraded my lights and have a 300 w led and a 180 w led put my old cfl 200-300w bulb...my grow tent is something i built and am going to be 21/2ftx5 ftx 4ft then i can add 3 ft to it if i want but how many plants can i grow and i also bought RX Greensolution part A&B grow and part A&B bloom some liquid seaweed and some flora bud concentrate anyways what is the mixture for this has anyone had any problems should i do a scrog grow this time i also ordered amnesia haze i havent yet started my grow but am going to start within the month just want to do plenty of research before i start. I also own a digital tds meter but have never used it?? and a digital ph meter that i do use...dont really want to spend any money on a RO water system can i buy 5 gallon jugs of water at a fish store? and just PH it??? Do i use both part A&B at same time? is there anything i need to think of or do before also temp has always stayed at 72-75 and at 40% humiditiy i never had a issue there? last time i ran it a few problems but were caught very eary and fixed only problems i had was i needed to add hydrogen peroxide and epson salt last time but it was never more than a few leaves that drooped or got light spotting but it only lasted a few days


You need a few "Likes" to get rid of that New Member tag.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 2, 2015)

cookies93 said:


> im a new member so i currently cant figure out how to make my own post or am restricted......i currently have no hydro shops around me and perfered to shop in person so i bought everything while i went on vacation and brought it back i have only had one grow and it was a 5gallon net pot dwc grow with some very generic nutrients for my first grow and i had very little problems with my first grow other than i used all cfl bulbs and it took a little time but got roughly 40 grams out of my plant but this time now that i have 1 successful grow and understand more i have built my 50 gallon fishtank into a dwc that will basically hold 20-25 gallons of water and the tank is 4ft long 16''x18'' or so i have 4 air stone tubing and a 4 port air pump, clay pellets and 4'' cubes...i have upgraded my lights and have a 300 w led and a 180 w led put my old cfl 200-300w bulb...my grow tent is something i built and am going to be 21/2ftx5 ftx 4ft then i can add 3 ft to it if i want but how many plants can i grow and i also bought RX Greensolution part A&B grow and part A&B bloom some liquid seaweed and some flora bud concentrate anyways what is the mixture for this has anyone had any problems should i do a scrog grow this time i also ordered amnesia haze i havent yet started my grow but am going to start within the month just want to do plenty of research before i start. I also own a digital tds meter but have never used it?? and a digital ph meter that i do use...dont really want to spend any money on a RO water system can i buy 5 gallon jugs of water at a fish store? and just PH it??? Do i use both part A&B at same time? is there anything i need to think of or do before also temp has always stayed at 72-75 and at 40% humiditiy i never had a issue there? last time i ran it a few problems but were caught very eary and fixed only problems i had was i needed to add hydrogen peroxide and epson salt last time but it was never more than a few leaves that drooped or got light spotting but it only lasted a few days


Not trying to be a ass but you are in the wrong forum/section.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 2, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Day 30 into flowering super stinky like cap'n crunch berries


Looking good my man. I took some cutting of my two raredarkness females. This is a pic of one of them from my aerocloner. My conditions are not ideal to run 24/7 so I run it 1/4. One minute on an 4 minutes off so that the pump doesn't warm up the water. I also put frozen bottles to keep the res cool along with clonex rooting gel. This is her at 13 days.


----------



## cookies93 (Dec 2, 2015)

i completely understand its letting me type now and post where i want to now that i got a like lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Day 30 into flowering super stinky like cap'n crunch berries


Looks nice man!!! I need to let mine bush out more like yours. I had a hard time getting my soil dialed in, but its on now! I got 15gal Geo pots now because 5 gal just was not really cutting it. I decided to grow shorter, more delicate plants rather something a little bigger and faded really bad. I will have it figured out soon.
Did you say what strain this is?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good my man. I took some cutting of my two raredarkness females. This is a pic of one of them from my aerocloner. My conditions are not ideal to run 24/7 so I run it 1/4. One minute on an 4 minutes off so that the pump doesn't warm up the water. I also put frozen bottles to keep the res cool along with clonex rooting gel. This is her at 13 days.


I used a JBJ water chiller and still could not get my clone machine dialed in??? I use RootRiot cubes now. Like I am going backwards lol.

http://www.jbjchillers.com/contents/en-us/p10501_1-10-HP-Chiller.html


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 2, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Looks nice man!!! I need to let mine bush out more like yours. I had a hard time getting my soil dialed in, but its on now! I got 15gal Geo pots now because 5 gal just was not really cutting it. I decided to grow shorter, more delicate plants rather something a little bigger and faded really bad. I will have it figured out soon.
> Did you say what strain this is?


It's raredarkness right eld?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 2, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> It's raredarkness right eld?


Yessir not gth, she's naturally real short bushy and nice job on the clones I could never really get clones to root in water I've moved to rock wool cubes as well. But yes this is rare dankness' rare darkness


----------



## texasjack (Dec 8, 2015)

cookies93 said:


> im a new member so i currently cant figure out how to make my own post or am restricted......i currently have no hydro shops around me and perfered to shop in person so i bought everything while i went on vacation and brought it back i have only had one grow and it was a 5gallon net pot dwc grow with some very generic nutrients for my first grow and i had very little problems with my first grow other than i used all cfl bulbs and it took a little time but got roughly 40 grams out of my plant but this time now that i have 1 successful grow and understand more i have built my 50 gallon fishtank into a dwc that will basically hold 20-25 gallons of water and the tank is 4ft long 16''x18'' or so i have 4 air stone tubing and a 4 port air pump, clay pellets and 4'' cubes...i have upgraded my lights and have a 300 w led and a 180 w led put my old cfl 200-300w bulb...my grow tent is something i built and am going to be 21/2ftx5 ftx 4ft then i can add 3 ft to it if i want but how many plants can i grow and i also bought RX Greensolution part A&B grow and part A&B bloom some liquid seaweed and some flora bud concentrate anyways what is the mixture for this has anyone had any problems should i do a scrog grow this time i also ordered amnesia haze i havent yet started my grow but am going to start within the month just want to do plenty of research before i start. I also own a digital tds meter but have never used it?? and a digital ph meter that i do use...dont really want to spend any money on a RO water system can i buy 5 gallon jugs of water at a fish store? and just PH it??? Do i use both part A&B at same time? is there anything i need to think of or do before also temp has always stayed at 72-75 and at 40% humiditiy i never had a issue there? last time i ran it a few problems but were caught very eary and fixed only problems i had was i needed to add hydrogen peroxide and epson salt last time but it was never more than a few leaves that drooped or got light spotting but it only lasted a few days


+rep for the longest sentence ever


----------



## Beemo (Dec 17, 2015)

LR 
lemony gas smell. 
very nice high. 

nice work rd.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LR
> lemony gas smell.
> very nice high.
> 
> nice work rd.


Looking good. How long was her flower time?


----------



## Beemo (Dec 18, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. How long was her flower time?


10 weeks.
i like to get them real cloudy.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 21, 2015)

Rare darkness at 7 weeks


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 21, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Rare darkness at 7 weeks


Looing good. Are you still using the 400 watt in flower?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 21, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looing good. Are you still using the 400 watt in flower?


 Yessir hoping for a little over a half lb with the 400 then I'll be purchasing a 1000 watter


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Dec 22, 2015)

hey all....been keeping up when I can with your guys grows...looking good. mine is coming along, thought id throw a few update shots out. I am hoping santa brings me a better camera for xmas, god knows I need it~
but here is the GTH#1 @ aprx day 35 under the optic 120 led (cob), and a basic 240 full spec, in coco....
coming along pretty nicely so far. this is the first run under this new optic, and I like it
  
it has really filled the tent nicely. it helped that this is my 2nd run w\this strain so I knew what to expect on the stretch...made a big difference knowing wat shes capable of!!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Dec 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LR
> lemony gas smell.
> very nice high.
> 
> nice work rd.


damn nice work dude. i had my eye on ghost of leeroy...bet thats some dank smoke


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll put up some better pics later...1st pic is tent #1 of 6 different raredarkness phenos....6/9 were females.....2nd pic is in tent #2 with the same strain. 4/5 were females....dam good as female to male ratio.....so pics are of all the females...3rd pic is of rd at day 11 of 12/12


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me whitch pheno of gth#1 gives you that super trippy high I keep reading about that messes with your vision?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope it is this one!!! It is a monster. I have not seen it flowered out yet, but it looks like it is built to support a lot of weight. Has anyone seen this trait in GTH#1, the big bubble looking growth around the base of the branches.


I put it in a 15gal, and it just exploded compared to Scotts, 501st, and Starkiller. The pots next it are empty. I am glad to see something that might have above average yields!


----------



## jessica d (Jan 2, 2016)

i always seen that trait in nevills or shantis gear. some phenos of black widow have that muscular look that amazes me. they make very strong plants


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 4, 2016)

Rare darkness from seed, phenos pics in reverse number order, first 2- rd3, second 2- rd2, third 3- rd1


----------



## ag843 (Jan 4, 2016)

so it seems that GTH#1 is the choice of many on here. how is it as a cash crop? if not that then what would one recommend for such a task?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 4, 2016)

ag843 said:


> so it seems that GTH#1 is the choice of many on here. how is it as a cash crop? if not that then what would one recommend for such a task?


Not a great cash crop because it grows very tall. I would recommend a more heavy indica for larger yields.


----------



## ag843 (Jan 4, 2016)

Anything from RD ud recommend?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 4, 2016)

ag843 said:


> so it seems that GTH#1 is the choice of many on here. how is it as a cash crop? if not that then what would one recommend for such a task?


usually larger yields do come from sativas and gth1 is mostly sativa. you just got to pheno hunt, to find the cash crop....
just about everything is indica from rd. mainly the rd1 and rd2 line. nothing but triangle, ghost, chemdawg....


----------



## ag843 (Jan 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> usually larger yields do come from sativas and gth1 is mostly sativa. you just got to pheno hunt, to find the cash crop....
> just about everything is indica from rd. mainly the rd1 and rd2 line. nothing but triangle, ghost, chemdawg....


Yeah that's why I thought this would work being sativa. I need a powerful hitting cash crop. Recommendation? Anything From rd thats powerful with above avg yield? ( coco grow)


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> usually larger yields do come from sativas and gth1 is mostly sativa. you just got to pheno hunt, to find the cash crop....
> just about everything is indica from rd. mainly the rd1 and rd2 line. nothing but triangle, ghost, chemdawg....


You really think that? All the best cash croppers I have come across have been indica, the short squat nature seems to yield a lot better than the long stretchy sativas. I personally prefer sativa but from my experience the only way to get a sativa to yield good is to hybridize it with an indica to help reduce height and increase bud density. Chemdawg is a HUGE yielder, ghost yields ok but OG's aren't really known for their yield. I would recommend strains like Long's Peak Blue's that one is a HUGE yielder (mostly indica) or night terror. I would stay away from the hazes like moonshine haze ( I grew it , awesome plant but very long flower time and too tall to yield well indoors. ).


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

I've got a funky purple ghost of leeroy, and I have another that looks normal,
I'm wondering if anyone's grown this pheno before? I'm kinda excited...top pic is purple phenotype.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

ag843 said:


> Anything from RD ud recommend?


I grew out tangerine kush and got a lovely yield with massive buds, but it is indica and I too find indica a better yielder. 
Longer fatter denser bud structure, sativas grow nice buds but I find them not to produce as much.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 4, 2016)

In my book a cash cropper has 2 main points it has to have
1) big yield
2) fast growth ( flowers quickly , vegs quickly)

If it lacks one of those two it won't be a great cash cropper.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You really think that? All the best cash croppers I have come across have been indica, the short squat nature seems to yield a lot better than the long stretchy sativas. I personally prefer sativa but from my experience the only way to get a sativa to yield good is to hybridize it with an indica to help reduce height and increase bud density. Chemdawg is a HUGE yielder, ghost yields ok but OG's aren't really known for their yield. I would recommend strains like Long's Peak Blue's that one is a HUGE yielder (mostly indica) or night terror. I would stay away from the hazes like moonshine haze ( I grew it , awesome plant but very long flower time and too tall to yield well indoors. ).


do you not see that i started off with usually???
please ignore me. you have never made any sense, ever since you talk about that daybreaker in the other ggg from 2 YEARS AGO 
and you still talk about ggg thread till this day....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 4, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I grew out tangerine kush and got a lovely yield with massive buds, but it is indica and I too find indica a better yielder.
> Longer fatter denser bud structure, sativas grow nice buds but I find them not to produce as much.


its all about the high your looking for... some peeps like sativa's racy high.

you see alot of reports of gth1 avg 27% thc and high as 32%. so the potency should be there......

lee roy potency was nice with avg yeild. nice dank smell to it...
they all should be nice. as they are mostly hybrids...
heard really good reports on night terror, starkiller, docs og, scotts og.

only thing i can recommend is, try to get a us version, not overseas from spain distributors.
places like cali, wash, ore, mi, co.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> its all about the high your looking for... some peeps like sativa's racy high.
> 
> you see alot of reports of gth1 avg 27% thc and high as 32%. so the potency should be there......
> 
> ...


Well anyways it's a moot point most are hybrid anyways, I think to get a great cash crop you'd need a indica dom 60/40 like tangerine kush or rugburn og. I don't think I've ever grown a pure indica or sativa.
Here in Australia we have some pure sativas grown in northern NSW but it's rare to find em from breeders.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

Let me shout out @ the rare dankness team. Hey guys I've grown a lot of your beans and they always deliver the goods!
Usually my favourite smoke that I keep for myself and don't share with anyone except wifey lol. Never had a hermie and every seed has popped everytime, good work guys!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 4, 2016)

My favorite Starkiller is really hard to grow!!! I found some thick main cola phenos, but this one really delivered on the funk! It is just giving me fits though. I HAVE to topdress with lots of worm castings or it will look like this forever!!! Fucking hard to clone also, it has inspired me to get my shit together so I can do it right.
 
I am not a beginner or an expert, but everything else that I have is nowhere this difficult! I have a love hate relationship with it right now. She is telling me that I am not good enough yet lol.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My favorite Starkiller is really hard to grow!!! I found some thick main cola phenos, but this one really delivered on the funk! It is just giving me fits though. I HAVE to topdress with lots of worm castings or it will look like this forever!!! Fucking hard to clone also, it has inspired me to get my shit together so I can do it right.
> View attachment 3578592
> I am not a beginner or an expert, but everything else that I have is nowhere this difficult! I have a love hate relationship with it right now. She is telling me that I am not good enough yet lol.


I'd like to give her a run, or her me a run lol.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My favorite Starkiller is really hard to grow!!! I found some thick main cola phenos, but this one really delivered on the funk! It is just giving me fits though. I HAVE to topdress with lots of worm castings or it will look like this forever!!! Fucking hard to clone also, it has inspired me to get my shit together so I can do it right.
> View attachment 3578592
> I am not a beginner or an expert, but everything else that I have is nowhere this difficult! I have a love hate relationship with it right now. She is telling me that I am not good enough yet lol.


might want to put some more food down besides ewc.... or make a hotter soil mix...
are you organic? looks fixable.


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 5, 2016)

RD's rare darkness dry weight 176 grams a lil ways off from my half pound goal buts it's alright


----------



## ag843 (Jan 5, 2016)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> RD's rare darkness dry weight 176 grams a lil ways off from my half pound goal buts it's alright


1 plant? Under what lights?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> might want to put some more food down besides ewc.... or make a hotter soil mix...
> are you organic? looks fixable.


Yes, organic... I am switching from Sub's supersoil to Build-a-soil's Craft blend. I had a little trouble with my soil, but nothing major? 
This is the plant before EWC, I might topdress and report back in a few days.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yes, organic... I am switching from Sub's supersoil to Build-a-soil's Craft blend. I had a little trouble with my soil, but nothing major?
> This is the plant before EWC, I might topdress and report back in a few days.


in organics. got to feed them before it gets hungry... or you'll forever be chasing the rabbit down the hole....
i dont mind helping organic peeps 
try growing the soil. not the plant


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> in organics. got to feed them before it gets hungry... or you'll forever be chasing the rabbit down the hole....
> i dont mind helping organic peeps
> try growing the soil. not the plant


Greasemonkey told me that I have been focusing on the amendments too much, I need to start using more compost! I have a good compost pile started, but it is going to take some time. I am constantly running out of EWC also. I think that I am on the edge of doing very well, just not there yet.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Greasemonkey told me that I have been focusing on the amendments too much, I need to start using more compost! I have a good compost pile started, but it is going to take some time. I am constantly running out of EWC also. I think that I am on the edge of doing very well, just not there yet.


what is your base mix? i hardly run out of ewc

pic is healing fields. organic. no bottles, just raw nutrients/ewc and tea only
thats when the leaves should be yellow. when its almost ready for chop


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> what is your base mix? i hardly run out of ewc
> 
> pic is healing fields. organic. no bottles, just raw nutrients/ewc and tea only
> thats when the leaves should be yellow. when its almost ready for chop


I went from Espoma's Bio-Tone to Build-a-soil's Nutrient craft blend. Here is a link to my thread in the organic section..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/building-a-compost-pile.893306/


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> what is your base mix? i hardly run out of ewc
> 
> pic is healing fields. organic. no bottles, just raw nutrients/ewc and tea only
> thats when the leaves should be yellow. when its almost ready for chop


Not all plants yellow at the same rate, I got a plant that yellows in the start of flower than stays yellow until end (golden goat [very Hawaiian looking kinda looks like a pineapple]) and I have some plants that are the darkest green until the very end of flower (skywalker og).


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Not all plants yellow at the same rate, I got a plant that yellows in the start of flower than stays yellow until end (golden goat [very Hawaiian looking kinda looks like a pineapple]) and I have some plants that are the darkest green until the very end of flower (skywalker og).


please ignore me..


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 5, 2016)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> RD's rare darkness dry weight 176 grams a lil ways off from my half pound goal buts it's alright


Just less than 2 zips shy of your goal. Man with a 600 or 1000 that wold be no problem of a half pound. I'm about to take 12 cuttings of my Raredarkness pheno #2 and run a somewhat sog by the end of the month and flower her under a 600.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Just less than 2 zips shy of your goal. Man with a 600 or 1000 that wold be no problem of a half pound. I'm about to take 12 cuttings of my Raredarkness pheno #2 and run a somewhat sog by the end of the month and flower her under a 600.


im bout to run 6 of mine rd cut under 1k to see whats good. im expecting good results


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> please ignore me..


Hard to ignore someone that spews falsehoods to the unknowing.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im bout to run 6 of mine rd cut under 1k to see whats good. im expecting good results


How long will you veg for and with what medium?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

organic soil, veg for a month or so if i use 5 gals, 3wks if i got 3 gal, looking for nice yeild


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Hard to ignore someone that spews falsehoods to the unknowing.


good one... are you mad cuz i dont want to convo with you???? LOL

so far you grew, daybreaker= no good to you, gth1= no good to you, and i bet those og raskals wifi will equal shit to you too....
so far all you talk about is that golden goat from clone..... stick with your clones. 
cuz obviously you have problems popping beans.....

for tha last time..... get my name out your mouth.... 
you make no sense... and definitely a person i do not want to watch or care about what they say....


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> organic soil, veg for a month or so if i use 3 gals, 3wks if i got 3 gal, looking for nice yeild


Nice. I'm going 2 gallon fabric pots, canna coco and nutes. I may go aero/nft (old stinkbud setup)


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> good one... are you mad cuz i dont want to convo with you???? LOL
> 
> so far you grew, daybreaker= no good to you, gth1= no good to you, and i bet those og raskals wifi will equal shit to you too....
> so far all you talk about is that golden goat from clone..... stick with your clones.
> ...


I never said ghost train haze wasn't good, its just not a cash cropper. The cut of GTH1 I ran was fucking amazing, tasted soooooooooo good, the spot I got it from don't do clones anymore or I would happily run it again. I am not a cash cropper at all most of the strains I run do not yield well. I ran the moonshine haze from RD and it was fire, not a good yielder tho but really tasty. Got 1 cat piss phenotype. I do clones of my own genetics for the most part, I do give them out to friends and never had one complaint, most of the people come back right after their grow and ask for more but my gf likes to horde the cuts so it can be tough to give them out at times.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I never said ghost train haze wasn't good, its just not a cash cropper. The cut of GTH1 I ran was fucking amazing, tasted soooooooooo good, the spot I got it from don't do clones anymore or I would happily run it again. I am not a cash cropper at all most of the strains I run do not yield well. I ran the moonshine haze from RD and it was fire, not a good yielder tho but really tasty. Got 1 cat piss phenotype. I do clones of my own genetics for the most part, I do give them out to friends and never had one complaint, most of the people come back right after their grow and ask for more but my gf likes to horde the cuts so it can be tough to give them out at times.


ok good for you.... ask someone else who cares...
stop bugging me.... bug someone else...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice. I'm going 2 gallon fabric pots, canna coco and nutes. I may go aero/nft (old stinkbud setup)


hows your pheno yeild? mines on the low side. my friend said hed hook me with some 10 gal so im gonna fill those as much as i can lol im gonna try for the bow and see what happens!


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> hows your pheno yeild? mines on the low side. my friend said hed hook me with some 10 gal so im gonna fill those as much as i can lol im gonna try for the bow and see what happens!


I'm chopping 2 phenos down in 7-10 days. They both look low yielder to average but they are also sharing a 600 light with 4 other girls (super lemon haze and sour kush by dna). I'm going to run them again by themselves to get a better accurate test....I also have 8 other raredarkness phenos I'm testing now. Those are on day 20 of flower. But of my two phenos that I'm chopping down soon purpled up towards the end. So all in all I will have to choose a mother or two out of 12 phenos......


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm chopping 2 phenos down in 7-10 days. They both look low yielder to average but they are also sharing a 600 light with 4 other girls (super lemon haze and sour kush by dna). I'm going to run them again by themselves to get a better accurate test....I also have 8 other raredarkness phenos I'm testing now. Those are on day 20 of flower. But of my two phenos that I'm chopping down soon purpled up towards the end. So all in all I will have to choose a mother or two out of 12 phenos......


its so hard to choose!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 5, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I've got a funky purple ghost of leeroy, and I have another that looks normal,
> I'm wondering if anyone's grown this pheno before? I'm kinda excited...top pic is purple phenotype.View attachment 3578399 View attachment 3578403


I got 2 females from a free 1/2 pack, but one did turn a lavender color slightly. It was another one that was hard for me to grow, I am not going to lie! Its like, if you fuck up at all you are going to have a shitty harvest. Great smoke though. I have it @ week 3/4 right now and I seem to be doing a better job with it. It def likes to stretch for the first 3 weeks! I started using 15gal pots and striving for a living soil.

It is a little hard to tell what is what, sorry. I was happy to find a spot that didnt have serious HPS glare.


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2016)

I absolutely loved the CornBread.... any of you getting the same super stinky and tasty phenos?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 6, 2016)

ag843 said:


> 1 plant? Under what lights?


6 plants under a 400 watt hps


sky rocket said:


> Just less than 2 zips shy of your goal. Man with a 600 or 1000 that wold be no problem of a half pound. I'm about to take 12 cuttings of my Raredarkness pheno #2 and run a somewhat sog by the end of the month and flower her under a 600.


thats what I'm hoping for with a 1000 watt for my next run I'm trying to figure out what seed to order I wanted longs peak blue but it's sold out :/ any suggestion for heavy yielding indicas anybody?


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 6, 2016)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> 6 plants under a 400 watt hps
> 
> thats what I'm hoping for with a 1000 watt for my next run I'm trying to figure out what seed to order I wanted longs peak blue but it's sold out :/ any suggestion for heavy yielding indicas anybody?


Another member name stibkbud who grew dna/reserva prada kandy kush is suppose to be a good yielder. I have a 6 fem pack but don't have the time yet to grow them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Another member name stibkbud who grew dna/reserva prada kandy kush is suppose to be a good yielder. I have a 6 fem pack but don't have the time yet to grow them.


Kandy Kush is one of my all-time favorites. I have a 6pk of Fem that are almost ready to clone and I have a pk of Reg that I am sitting on. The way that I got the best yield was to harvest the tops and let the lower buds develop for 2 more weeks. I dont know if anyone else has done it like this? I was still a newb the last time that I ran it 2yrs ago, but if I did well with it back then, I am excited to see how it will go this time! It is one of the skunkiest strains that I have had.

I would say it is more dank than yield though, but for being an OG, it does well! I kept waiting for a Reserva thread to pop up, but it never did?


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Kandy Kush is one of my all-time favorites. I have a 6pk of Fem that are almost ready to clone and I have a pk of Reg that I am sitting on. The way that I got the best yield was to harvest the tops and let the lower buds develop for 2 more weeks. I dont know if anyone else has done it like this? I was still a newb the last time that I ran it 2yrs ago, but if I did well with it back then, I am excited to see how it will go this time! It is one of the skunkiest strains that I have had.
> 
> I would say it is more dank than yield though, but for being an OG, it does well! I kept waiting for a Reserva thread to pop up, but it never did?


So start one.....,


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 7, 2016)

Ordered a 6 pack of fem lemon skunk from dna genetics so well see Ive seen good things about it


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 7, 2016)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Ordered a 6 pack of fem lemon skunk from dna genetics so well see Ive seen good things about it


Funny that lemon skunk was out of stock for a long time? Same with green house seed company too.....hey keep us posted on those lemon skunk. I ordered some sincity aliens on moonshine and Hso sapphire mango


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 8, 2016)

Here is a couple of "redemption" pics of my StarKiller. I was just saying that I have to give it lots of EWC to make it happy. I cant really just stick it in veg and forget it like a lot of strains. This is a different veggin plant that DID get worm castings. I started using 15gal Geopots for flower, and about a gallon of EWC for topdress.
 
 
 
Still a little leaf curl and room for improvement. This plant will tell me when I am doing good/bad! There were bigger yielding pheno in the pack, but they were earthy, this one starts off smelling like finger nail polish, skunk, and rubber tire. The dank level was much higher on this compared to the others that would have been easier to grow and yielded more.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 8, 2016)

HomeLessBeans said:


> I figured u figured!!!! These LADIES  love the water. Here at week 8 I am seein some serious swelling and foxtailing. Last Rez will be a little bloom boost. That should be freaky, and then a flush.
> 
> I would say this is one of the most commercial strain I have run. Tens acrosed the board.
> 
> Hit me up when you wanna get wet.


my gth #1 is foxtailing like crazy at week 8. looks great, nice and lush. i'm just curious if i should let it go to week 11. that was the target based on breeder info, and TONS of grow journals.
i see you. started flushing after week 8, how long did you end up taking it? would you do it the same way if you ran this strain again?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Funny that lemon skunk was out of stock for a long time? Same with green house seed company too.....hey keep us posted on those lemon skunk. I ordered some sincity aliens on moonshine and Hso sapphire mango


 i order from the single seed centre they dont hook it up as much with the freebies but you can get single seeds of strains other websites only have packs of


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 9, 2016)

thought id put up a pic of the trichs, this pic is behind about 10 days, so its looking even better then these pics let on. cant wait....two more weeks to week 11
   
i'll post a full shot next time.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what rare danknesses heaviest yielder is ?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 10, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Can anyone tell me what rare danknesses heaviest yielder is ?


can only speak for gth#1, since its the only one i've grown. i would like to know as well, since i do plan on sticking with rare dankness for quite awhile. i am interested in the cornbread, and scotts og.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 10, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> can only speak for gth#1, since its the only one i've grown. i would like to know as well, since i do plan on sticking with rare dankness for quite awhile. i am interested in the cornbread, and scotts og.


Same here with cornbread


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2016)

I have heard that Long's Peak Blue's has massive yields .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hoping tdt re stocks some rd soon!


----------



## kingzt (Jan 10, 2016)

Just popped some Cornbread seeds I hope it gives me a large yield. Based on the pics I have seen I know I'll have some quality buds though. I am looking into 501 OG and it's description says it produces a large yield.


oilfield bud said:


> Can anyone tell me what rare danknesses heaviest yielder is ?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like I am going to run the Long's Peak!


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 12, 2016)

I wanted to order the longs peak blue but it was out of stock at tssc and and doing wire transfer with the attitude is to much work


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 12, 2016)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> I wanted to order the longs peak blue but it was out of stock at tssc and and doing wire transfer with the attitude is to much work


Go through choices seeds. Same as attitude and use your debit/credit card.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

Did you try your local shops? That is where I found mine. Buds and Roses.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2016)

I suggest thedankteam to those in the usa as a domestic bank


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Jan 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Did you try your local shops? That is where I found mine. Buds and Roses.


 I wish I could, I live in Florida! D;


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I suggest thedankteam to those in the usa as a domestic bank


They are sold out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> They are sold out


Hopefully they re stock soon!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2016)

I did probably my last order from attitude and they had long peak as freebies. I agree with hockeyb domestic banks are so much better.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 12, 2016)

True true. I myself see if the dank team has it first if not I'll go across the border. My last order from the dank was last week, sin city seeds "aliens on moonshine."


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 22, 2016)

So six of my raredarkness phenos I had in flower some had spidermites. To avoid them jumping onto my superlemonhaze girls I just trashed them all. I kept all my cuttings in coco which are growing slow do to the light I'm using on them in veg but one pheno I decided to put in my aero/nft veg system......pheno # 6. She's the largest one in the top right of the bunch.. And 18-19 days later


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

i had a bunch of clones i left too long in the ez, some were yellowing, a few had like curling/crispy tips, then the 5 rare darkness were looking healthy as fuck and vegging along! theyve doubled since being put in solos while the gg4 hit a speedbump. shit keeps impressing.... very excited to load a few under a 1k


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 23, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i had a bunch of clones i left too long in the ez, some were yellowing, a few had like curling/crispy tips, then the 5 rare darkness were looking healthy as fuck and vegging along! theyve doubled since being put in solos while the gg4 hit a speedbump. shit keeps impressing.... very excited to load a few under a 1k


I see you upgraded your light from a 400 to a 1000. I'm just stuck with my 600's. I'm using those to my best ability. I'm in the process of cloning 14 raredarkness clones and veg those for 2-3 weeks and flower the best 10-12 under a 600 in 2 gallon fabric smart pots....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 23, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I see you upgraded your light from a 400 to a 1000. I'm just stuck with my 600's. I'm using those to my best ability. I'm in the process of cloning 14 raredarkness clones and veg those for 2-3 weeks and flower the best 10-12 under a 600 in 2 gallon fabric smart pots....


good luck, hope you get a nice yield!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I see you upgraded your light from a 400 to a 1000. I'm just stuck with my 600's. I'm using those to my best ability. I'm in the process of cloning 14 raredarkness clones and veg those for 2-3 weeks and flower the best 10-12 under a 600 in 2 gallon fabric smart pots....


i had a 600  but now i have 2 1ks. going for nice yeilds in few months. the rare darkness with get its own light. i love this weed! was gonna use 10 gal containers but i dont feel like vegging over a month. still deciding on 3g or 5g. well see.....


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 23, 2016)

rare dankness coming along, fading abit early on rd1, the two indica dom ones (rd3, rd1) are between the led and the hps (the best light spot imo). RD1 looking like a better yielder than rd3 and is the faded one with the biggest buds and tightest node spacing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

love some rare darkness!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 23, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> good luck, hope you get a nice yield!


I did find that a couple of GTH#1 was way too stretchy. They also had the heavy haze influence/smell. I describe it as "new shoes" and it is turning into a generic flavor for me. You can find the "new shoes" in all different strains. There was a medium sized one that smells like tropical punch, I was excited to see it! It looked very frosty. It also got burnt by my new Gavita(not bad), I am going to have to mount it directly to the celing, no hangers! It is great for cold weather, but I really doubt that I can run open hood during the summer here!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 23, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I did find that a couple of GTH#1 was way too stretchy. They also had the heavy haze influence/smell. I describe it as "new shoes" and it is turning into a generic flavor for me. You can find the "new shoes" in all different strains. There was a medium sized one that smells like tropical punch, I was excited to see it! It looked very frosty. It also got burnt by my new Gavita(not bad), I am going to have to mount it directly to the celing, no hangers! It is great for cold weather, but I really doubt that I can run open hood during the summer here!


That's how most of my moonshine haze was, very tall and stretched like mad when flowered, the smoke was fire tho so can't complain. Just more a connoisseur grade I guess.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 23, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i had a 600  but now i have 2 1ks. going for nice yeilds in few months. the rare darkness with get its own light. i love this weed! was gonna use 10 gal containers but i dont feel like vegging over a month. still deciding on 3g or 5g. well see.....


Green ghost my bad eldurodeflorida was the one who grew 6 raredarkness under a 400 and was talking about upgrading to a 600/1000. I got to give it to you man you are the one that made me buy 2 packs of the raredarkness....I think the 3 gallon pots should do fine as my super lemon haze are yielding okay with them


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's a couple of pics of one of my raredarkness phenos that I ran for the first time. I'm going to run her again this time just dedicated to her.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> love some rare darkness!


So glad I picked up a pack of the rare darkness, cant wait to run them!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Here's a couple of pics of one of my raredarkness phenos that I ran for the first time. I'm going to run her again this time just dedicated to her.


Nice man!! That looks pretty damn dank


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

im thinking bout grabbing another pack or 2, try to find a better yeilder with that power. the male i have had for at least a year is a champ too,so far anyways.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 23, 2016)

6 of my test run raredarkness phenos that are 37 days into flower. Sorry pic taken from my phone through the gorilla tent window....


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys , i have red the last 100 page of this thread but i can't make a decision , im looking for 1st: Dry bud density 2nd:terp n 3rdotency .
I have 3 years xp with coco n i use canna line 
Im gonna order 3 packs or RD genetics n so far my list contains : Rd , leeroystarkiller,night terror,longs peak blue .
But still dunno if the list is good for my options or not !?
Is there any one who can help me out on this ? 
Regards.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Hey guys , i have red the last 100 page of this thread but i can't make a decision , im looking for 1st: Dry bud density 2nd:terp n 3rdotency .
> I have 3 years xp with coco n i use canna line
> Im gonna order 3 packs or RD genetics n so far my list contains : Rd , leeroystarkiller,night terror,longs peak blue .
> But still dunno if the list is good for my options or not !?
> ...


Cornbread


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Cornbread


Isnt cornbread a fluffy one ???


----------



## kingzt (Jan 24, 2016)

Not the meds I have tried, pretty hard. Have you tried other wise. It's predominantly indica so there's a good chance to find that pheno for rock hard nugs your looking for. Remember density doesn't dictate potency


3p7 said:


> Isnt cornbread a fluffy one ???


either.


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Tn


kingzt said:


> Not the meds I have tried, pretty hard. Have you tried other wise. It's predominantly indica so there's a good chance to find that pheno for rock hard nugs your looking for. Remember density doesn't dictate potency
> 
> 
> either.


Tnx for your reply ,no sadly i have not tried any of RD's i just judged by the look of cornbread in the pictures ,and im with you on that density is not equal to potency , but im looking for their most dens in the same time potent strain .


----------



## kingzt (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Tn
> 
> Tnx for your reply ,no sadly i have not tried any of RD's i just judged by the look of cornbread in the pictures ,and im with you on that density is not equal to potency , but im looking for their most dens in the same time potent strain .


I hear you man, it's the same struggle I face with it comes to pheno hunting. What pictures have you seen that the buds were fluffy. Growers setups are all different and there could be an easy explanation on why they were fluffy. Best chances for you to get those dense buds is to keep you temps consistent and NOT TOO HOT and make sure have constant fresh air or supplement co2 in a closed room. I have been able to get dense buds regardless of what strain it is. Granted some strain are difficult to achieve that but for the most part you can accomplish it.


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> I hear you man, it's the same struggle I face with it comes to pheno hunting. What pictures have you seen that the buds were fluffy. Growers setups are all different and there could be an easy explanation on why they were fluffy. Best chances for you to get those dense buds is to keep you temps consistent and NOT TOO HOT and make sure have constant fresh air or supplement co2 in a closed room. I have been able to get dense buds regardless of what strain it is. Granted some strain are difficult to achieve that but for the most part you can accomplish it.


Damn i did not know that !! But you know my temp is also consistent but in the warm side ,summer n winter its between 27-29 degree light on 25-27 lights off , i guess the day temp could be stressful at some point ...
i never grew a strain thats more indica then sativa , i love sativa so i only did sativas and my closest to an indica hybrid was warlock a 50/50 hybrid (serious seed).
Density is becoming a goal for me , i did get 1g/w With Coco/scrog but i never had a rock hard nug , i guessed its only because i didn't choose the righ strain and thats why im here m8 ))


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

How does this sound :
12xreg cornbread
12xreg/6xfem(cant decide) scotts og
12xreg starkiller
And tude will give me 9x reg longs peak blue 
???
Should i change any of them ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> How does this sound :
> 12xreg cornbread
> 12xreg/6xfem(cant decide) scotts og
> 12xreg starkiller
> ...


My 2 cents is grab some grape ox, love that grape ape phenotype, short and dense nugs , amazing grape taste.


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My 2 cents is grab some grape ox, love that grape ape phenotype, short and dense nugs , amazing grape taste.


If you want the truth im not vary excited with the cornbread , i was thinking about The ox are they a lot different? Have you grown The ox also ? How was grape ox in yield n flowering time ??


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> If you want the truth im not vary excited with the cornbread , i was thinking about The ox are they a lot different? Have you grown The ox also ? How was grape ox in yield n flowering time ??


I grew 2 grape ox seeds as a freebie, made small plants that had good dense purple nugs, not a great yield but a great flavor, you might be able to get medium yields if you veg longer. I'm not really a cash cropper just grow for my own medical purposes so it works for me. Great high very medical.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> How does this sound :
> 12xreg cornbread
> 12xreg/6xfem(cant decide) scotts og
> 12xreg starkiller
> ...


nice list.... dont underestimate cornbread...
should look into night terror. a great hybrid. always seem to test really high on reports..
get them all


----------



## Beemo (Jan 24, 2016)

also have the ox and dank commander in freebies... 
you can never have enough


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nice list.... dont underestimate cornbread...
> should look into night terror. a great hybrid. always seem to test really high on reports..
> get them all


Damn !! Its retired also ! I have more reasons to go for this one then !! 
So :
Starkiller ,Scott's n Night terror !
I guess thats it , thank you all for your guidelines n fast responses .


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3592690
> 
> also have the ox and dank commander in freebies...
> you can never have enough


Dude thats a fat collection you got there


----------



## kingzt (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Dude thats a fat collection you got there


Always follow in what you believe in! If you're not excited about cornbread, then don't try it. Don't knock it though until you try. I have smoked it but never grew but I will be starting to germinate some soon and get the ball rolling with it. Also don't be fooled with those rock hard nugs. A lot of people still use illegal pgr's when growing also something that is trendy is people vacuum sealing their buds so they become rock solid. Granted there is quite a bit of strains that produce rock hard buds but some of the ones I see are not naturally hard.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking bout grabbing another pack or 2, try to find a better yeilder with that power. the male i have had for at least a year is a champ too,so far anyways.


I have seen you around for a while, if you say that you are buying 2 more packs, it must be nice!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Hey guys , i have red the last 100 page of this thread but i can't make a decision , im looking for 1st: Dry bud density 2nd:terp n 3rdotency .
> I have 3 years xp with coco n i use canna line
> Im gonna order 3 packs or RD genetics n so far my list contains : Rd , leeroystarkiller,night terror,longs peak blue .
> But still dunno if the list is good for my options or not !?
> ...


I liked my Starkiller pack because I had 6 nice females to choose from, and they all had something going on! The thick stalk, bigger producer, is earthy. The bushy ones had a rubber/nail polish thing going, and I kept one of them for over a year now! I have a couple of 501st coming in, I only got 2 females, but they are thick stalk and have much more fuel-y smell to it. Like I said though, I got 6 solid females from StarKiller, I dont know why more people are not talking about it?


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Always follow in what you believe in! If you're not excited about cornbread, then don't try it. Don't knock it though until you try. I have smoked it but never grew but I will be starting to germinate some soon and get the ball rolling with it. Also don't be fooled with those rock hard nugs. A lot of people still use illegal pgr's when growing also something that is trendy is people vacuum sealing their buds so they become rock solid. Granted there is quite a bit of strains that produce rock hard buds but some of the ones I see are not naturally hard.


 tnx for the advices buddy ,you know i always search in forumes for the best breeder and strain ,then i try to narrow down my options then i go n read the smoke reports on each strain , i was not excited about cornbread just because the smoke reports wasnt that good comparing other strains like leeroy,501st,night terror ...
And believe me if i had the option of trying those strains i would never go for reading about them ...
Im sure about starkiller n Scott's but frankly still playing with the third one ,,, ox ,grape ox ,RD,leeroy i wanted to order them today but i guess ill w8 lil longer n wont rush into it .
Anyway tnx a lot for putting time on this n guiding me through ,i really do appreciate it.
Regards.
3p7


----------



## 3p7 (Jan 24, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I liked my Starkiller pack because I had 6 nice females to choose from, and they all had something going on! The thick stalk, bigger producer, is earthy. The bushy ones had a rubber/nail polish thing going, and I kept one of them for over a year now! I have a couple of 501st coming in, I only got 2 females, but they are thick stalk and have much more fuel-y smell to it. Like I said though, I got 6 solid females from StarKiller, I dont know why more people are not talking about it?


Tnx for the info buddy ,From ppls writings i guess starkiller is exactly what im looking for ,but i cant ignor Other RD's strains also ...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Tnx for the info buddy ,From ppls writings i guess starkiller is exactly what im looking for ,but i cant ignor Other RD's strains also ...


I invested in more RD after starkiller. It is still too soon to really comment on them yet, as I am only like 4 weeks in. Scotts does look solid and it has a large bud structure, still too early to comment probably. I will grab some pics tonight!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

3p7 said:


> Tnx for the info buddy ,From ppls writings i guess starkiller is exactly what im looking for ,but i cant ignor Other RD's strains also ...


It is hard to pick because everybody is having good luck with different seed packs. Probably just pick what sounds the best for you!

I am having the same problem with Bodhi.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2016)

id love to try that starkiller too! the tough decisions lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> id love to try that starkiller too! the tough decisions lol


I want to try darkness and leeroy, but I cannot justify buying seeds right now lol.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Always follow in what you believe in! If you're not excited about cornbread, then don't try it. Don't knock it though until you try. I have smoked it but never grew but I will be starting to germinate some soon and get the ball rolling with it. Also don't be fooled with those rock hard nugs. A lot of people still use illegal pgr's when growing also something that is trendy is people vacuum sealing their buds so they become rock solid. Granted there is quite a bit of strains that produce rock hard buds but some of the ones I see are not naturally hard.


I learned something new. I never knew you can get rock solid bids from vacuum sealing...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

Scotts week 3/4. 
  

StarKiller, it is less than a week ahead of Scotts.
  

Ghost of LeeRoy about week 6

  

Here is a couple of GTH#1. 1st pic on the left is the tropical punch pheno. The stretchy ones smell like new shoes, didnt clone them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 24, 2016)

I am still working on my soil. Not bad, but not great either!

I had trouble taking pics of the ridiculously strecthy one!!! Not a keeper


----------



## kingzt (Jan 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I learned something new. I never knew you can get rock solid bids from vacuum sealing...


Yup if you got some big buds that are done curing, pack them in a seal able bag to vacuum seal. I am not sure though how it must stay in the bag to accomplish that. In all honesty I believe it ruins the look of the bud. I like the more natural look to the buds and I have a feeling it might ruin some trichomes in the process.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2016)

StarKiller, again! I put it in 15gal geopots this time. It is under a new Gavita and it is hot! I am still on a learning curve with this new light.


My 1st run of Scotts, dont know what to expect, still early!


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 31, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> StarKiller, again! I put it in 15gal geopots this time. It is under a new Gavita and it is hot! I am still on a learning curve with this new light.
> View attachment 3597611
> 
> My 1st run of Scotts, dont know what to expect, still early!
> View attachment 3597612


Do you have that gavita at least 4-5 ft away from the top of your canopy?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Do you have that gavita at least 4-5 ft away from the top of your canopy?


No lol! It wasnt a problem until the weather warmed up..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

So far I have 501st, Scott's, GTH#1, StarKiller, and 1/2pk Ghost of LeeRoy...
Starkiller is still my favorite and I dont really see myself keeping the other strains. I may change my mind after they finish, but so far, I wish that I had another Starkiller in their spot. GoLR in 2nd place. 

GTH#1 has to compete with a Bodhi Silver Mountain to keep a spot, both have a haze influence, but Silver mnt has a petro kick and yields nice!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a RP Skywalker OG that I am about to flip, and my Rare D Skywalker crosses are Starkiller and 501st. I thought that it would be interesting to see the 3 crosses side by side!

I can start all 3 clones together, it will be summer by that time, but I should have an awesome compost finished then also!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 31, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have a RP Skywalker OG that I am about to flip, and my Rare D Skywalker crosses are Starkiller and 501st. I thought that it would be interesting to see the 3 crosses side by side!
> 
> I can start all 3 clones together, it will be summer by that time, but I should have an awesome compost finished then also!!!


So did you get rid of your raredarkness? I have 6 gth but worried about the strecthyness for my set up. Did she stretch a lot with you?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2016)

Everything is looking spectacular MSF! The GTH is especially good looking!

I talked to Scott yesterday at the LA Cup and things sound amazing for the future of RD!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> So did you get rid of your raredarkness? I have 6 gth but worried about the strecthyness for my set up. Did she stretch a lot with you?


I didnt have the darkness. Most of the GTH did have a crazy stretch to them, but there is one that is not so bad and it fills out. I bet that someone could train them easily. Looks like it is time for water lol. GTH is growing directly into my Gavita, had to use a stick to keep it back!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Everything is looking spectacular MSF! The GTH is especially good looking!
> 
> I talked to Scott yesterday at the LA Cup and things sound amazing for the future of RD!


I heard something about them working with OG Raskal! Dont get me wrong about Scotts OG, I should probably wait until they were done before I started commenting.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

Something occurred to me earlier. I feel like chopping my GTH#1 just to get rid of it! I bet that other people have had the same exp and decided that ALL of RareD stuff was not good! I see the same thing happening with Elemental Seeds and True OG. The breeder's staple strain that they take to the Cannabis Cups and win, but when people buy the seed packs, they dont have a winner in 1 pack... Why wouldnt these breeders enter strains that are viable in seed form, they are a seed company, why not enter a strain that does well from seed? People are buying their most popular strain and getting let down! I have heard of Grape Ox and StarKiller winning awards, feel me?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Everything is looking spectacular MSF! The GTH is especially good looking!
> 
> I talked to Scott yesterday at the LA Cup and things sound amazing for the future of RD!


Sorry, my Silver Mnt is killing it! Very similar, but GTH just does not have a complex terpine thing going. Scotts and 501st have something going. I am just saying that my GTH seems like just another haze cross. I am sure that I dont have the right pheno, but I did run a whole pack. Oh, GTH had great germination rates and I had about 5 females!


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Something occurred to me earlier. I feel like chopping my GTH#1 just to get rid of it! I bet that other people have had the same exp and decided that ALL of RareD stuff was not good! I see the same thing happening with Elemental Seeds and True OG. The breeder's staple strain that they take to the Cannabis Cups and win, but when people buy the seed packs, they dont have a winner in 1 pack... Why wouldnt these breeders enter strains that are viable in seed form, they are a seed company, why not enter a strain that does well from seed? People are buying their most popular strain and getting let down! I have heard of Grape Ox and StarKiller winning awards, feel me?


I guess that's why we have to pheno hunt. When I first started I didn't know that. I thought that there would be a winner in every pack but I had to educate myself and read and search things out.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I guess that's why we have to pheno hunt. When I first started I didn't know that. I thought that there would be a winner in every pack but I had to educate myself and read and search things out.


I am not trying to say anything bad. I bet that they could win cups with a few strains! Like you said about hunting, the 2 GTH#1 stinkers that I had ended up being male. Maybe I just missed the female!

I kind of feel bad about making a fuss about it now!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I guess that's why we have to pheno hunt. When I first started I didn't know that. I thought that there would be a winner in every pack but I had to educate myself and read and search things out.


I was just trying to figure out why this thread is losing popularity? Every time that I look for it, it is 5 pages back!!!

It is not their strains, but perhaps the marketing strategy. Maybe they should lead with another strain that does well from seed!


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was just trying to figure out why this thread is losing popularity? Every time that I look for it, it is 5 pages back!!!
> 
> It is not their strains, but perhaps the marketing strategy. Maybe they should lead with another strain that does well from seed!


Maybe it's the competition. There's so many good companies out there. But I'm sticking with my darkness all year round. One because I put so much time in pheno hunting. My other pheno hunt right now is sinmint cookies...and I'm thinking of getting some dungeon vaults grandpas breath and in house genetics pops purple monkey (grape ape x gdp). I guess marketing helps to. The reason behind the last two genetics I've mention is because they responded back to quick questions that I've had. If you respond back to me I'll definetly support you. Which sincity has done too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Maybe it's the competition. There's so many good companies out there. But I'm sticking with my darkness all year round. One because I put so much time in pheno hunting. My other pheno hunt right now is sinmint cookies...and I'm thinking of getting some dungeon vaults grandpas breath and in house genetics pops purple monkey (grape ape x gdp). I guess marketing helps to. The reason behind the last two genetics I've mention is because they responded back to quick questions that I've had. If you respond back to me I'll definetly support you. Which sincity has done too.


Your happy with your Darkness and I love my StarKiller, I am just glad that GTH#1 was not my 1st strain that I tried from RD.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Maybe it's the competition. There's so many good companies out there.


Starkiller is in my top 3 from seed. I run about 3 seed packs every 2 months, and I use SK to eliminate entire seed packs. I have a very low% of stuff that I keep clones of! I had my SK for over a year and it is very hard to find anything to compare it to. My point is, they are a seed company, market the best seeds that you have!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott is on Instagram and Facebook. 
There is no interaction from RD on here anymore.
I have some Longs Peak Blue I am going to run this season and I will post it here.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Your happy with your Darkness and I love my StarKiller, I am just glad that GTH#1 was not my 1st strain that I tried from RD.


I'm in the early stages of testing out my raredarkness. I'm happy with it so far. 


Mohican said:


> Scott is on Instagram and Facebook.
> There is no interaction from RD on here anymore.
> I have some Longs Peak Blue I am going to run this season and I will post it here.


Yeah I follow them on Instagram do you Mohican? I've seen some starkiller shits on instagram that made me want to get some....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm in the early stages of testing out my raredarkness. I'm happy with it so far.
> 
> Yeah I follow them on Instagram do you Mohican? I've seen some starkiller shits on instagram that made me want to get some....


I have trouble putting my thoughts into words so here is another attempt. I mean this with the best intentions!!!

I think of my 1st seed purchase from a company is like being on a first date. If the first date does not go so great, there is only a small chance for a 2nd date... Think of the people that buy only one pack of RareD and it is GTH#1, because it is on the front page of most seed banks, and they didnt find a good pheno. Bad first date! My first date was with StarKiller with a free 1/2pk Ghost of leeroy, it led to me buying 3 more packs from them.

I did my homework before I bought the 1st time. Thanks StrainMan from ICMag. It was his pick.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242824


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

I run clones of every seed I grow. The clones are always different and better - more like the winner.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I run clones of every seed I grow. The clones are always different and better - more like the winner.


Running my first clones soon off the mother plants that was from seed. Two different phenos of raredarkness. One pheno is in the cloner and the other is in my veg unit. I'll veg 2-3 weeks under 4 t-5's and squeeze the best 10-12 under my 600.....


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

I Just grew out the corn bread. Good yield, easy to grow. Really sticky, made a half gram of hash hand rolling one small branch for kicks in about 10 minutes. Subtle taste and aroma and a nice daytime high. Buds are large but not very dense. Seems to need a long cure to develop the flavor. Lots of friends ask for this one. I will defo be checkin out more RD gear.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

Did you keep any clones?


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been eyeing up Ghost Train Haze #1 and Rugburn OG -- Anyone have any RD recommendations for newer growers?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

Scott's OG is easy and fast to grow and yields nice hard frosty nugs.


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

Of course i did.  And I just popped my other two beans (beans and cornbread, lol). I'm kinda actually hoping for a male to grow out at a friends place for a little pollen, I'd kinda like to try crossing with something with denser buds and a heavier stink. Also I've noticed she likes to yellow a bit early, like around week 5, even when all my others are a nice deep green.


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 3, 2016)

Reports I'm reading on the Scotts OG make it seem like a unique smoke. Might just add this to my list! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 6, 2016)

hey everyone. I finished my Ghost Train Haze #1 yesterday at day 85!! talk about a wait! Well worth it though. i read a shit load of grow journals, and most other growers were taking em down at aprx day 70, and almost everyone of them said that they could had, er...should had given it another 2 weeks. Apparently there are phenos of this strain that finish alot earlier, but i was not so lucky...heres a few shots of her, Before CHop, a close up of trichs, ( the best i can do with my damn crappy camera) and finally the hung picture.
  

Anyone notice how much water weight GTH#1 holds? this is my 2nd run with this strain, and when i cut and dried last time I figured it to being aprx. 80% water weight. i ended up with about 1/5 of what i started with. seemed a little higher than usual to me...anyone else notice that?


----------



## Beemo (Feb 6, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey everyone. I finished my Ghost Train Haze #1 yesterday at day 85!! talk about a wait! Well worth it though. i read a shit load of grow journals, and most other growers were taking em down at aprx day 70, and almost everyone of them said that they could had, er...should had given it another 2 weeks. Apparently there are phenos of this strain that finish alot earlier, but i was not so lucky. as i said though, it was WELL worth the wait. heres a few shots of her.
> View attachment 3602395 View attachment 3602396 View attachment 3602397


holy shit... great job...
were those fems or regs??
give us a smoke report too when ready....


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey everyone. I finished my Ghost Train Haze #1 yesterday at day 85!! talk about a wait! Well worth it though. i read a shit load of grow journals, and most other growers were taking em down at aprx day 70, and almost everyone of them said that they could had, er...should had given it another 2 weeks. Apparently there are phenos of this strain that finish alot earlier, but i was not so lucky...heres a few shots of her, Before CHop, a close up of trichs, ( the best i can do with my damn crappy camera) and finally the hung picture.
> View attachment 3602395 View attachment 3602396 View attachment 3602397
> 
> Anyone notice how much water weight GTH#1 holds? this is my 2nd run with this strain, and when i cut and dried last time I figured it to being aprx. 80% water weight. i ended up with about 1/5 of what i started with. seemed a little higher than usual to me...anyone else notice that?


Nice......very nice. Was that just one plant you grew and what light/medium did you use?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> holy shit... great job...
> were those fems or regs??
> give us a smoke report too when ready....


thanks man!  its taken quite a few runs to get where i feel i'm doing quality work. I grow for personal, so I really want my smoke to be the best it can be.
will do on the smoke report. I actually have cut a few pieces off before it was finished, and it smokes like a dream. no hay smell whatsoever when jarred. not even for a day. It smells like diesel skittles or something. just amazing. i am DEF running more rare dank. I got started with this strain from one single fem seed. I started that beginning of last summer, and took a clone off it when it was aprx 2 weeks into flowering. It took FOREVER to root, but when it took off, it was a beast


sky rocket said:


> Nice......very nice. Was that just one plant you grew and what light/medium did you use?


yep. one plant. I basically monster cropped it by taking it from a flowering plant. I topped it once and it took off from there. i doubt i even needed to top it...it did all that side branching on its own!
first time trying that technique. I had to stake em cause it stretches like a MF. It shoots up so fast that it dont create the strong stout branches like it needs.
...It grew in Cyco coco, used canna coco a+b, Cannazyme,PK 13/14, and Sensi-cal cal mag supplement. One plant in a 2x2 tent. I used a Optic 120 COB led. and a 240w full spec led that i am doing away with. Them "full spec" leds create wispy buds that if held to a light, you can see light shine thru... i want some solid dense ness it should be.
I just picked up a rocket plasma, i will be running with my optic 120, should laydown some LIGHT! really stoked. got a Grape God going right now that will be put under that light layout. I think i will do a journal...


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Feb 6, 2016)

A lot of people are asking about the rare darkness so as far as the pheno I had it was very dense, very grape flavored and a real couch lock affect like really knock you out weed lol


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm sure most of y'all know that star killer og took 3rd place at this weekends high times cup.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 7, 2016)

RD3- mix between the other two, part indica part sativa (shorter structure than the sativa, but still has white hairs when the other indica doesnt)
  

RD1- Most indica dominant, most red hairs, Im guessing fastest finisher.  
RD2- sativa dominant  

all three smell amazing.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 7, 2016)

all three are coming down in 2 weeks. back left is the sativa rd 2, front left is rd3, front right rd1.


----------



## green217 (Feb 7, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey everyone. I finished my Ghost Train Haze #1 yesterday at day 85!! talk about a wait! Well worth it though. i read a shit load of grow journals, and most other growers were taking em down at aprx day 70, and almost everyone of them said that they could had, er...should had given it another 2 weeks. Apparently there are phenos of this strain that finish alot earlier, but i was not so lucky...heres a few shots of her, Before CHop, a close up of trichs, ( the best i can do with my damn crappy camera) and finally the hung picture.
> View attachment 3602395 View attachment 3602396 View attachment 3602397
> 
> Anyone notice how much water weight GTH#1 holds? this is my 2nd run with this strain, and when i cut and dried last time I figured it to being aprx. 80% water weight. i ended up with about 1/5 of what i started with. seemed a little higher than usual to me...anyone else notice that?


I've been eyeing this strain for months now, was flying a little under the radar, but not anymore. The SK looks like a winner for sure.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

green217 said:


> I've been eyeing this strain for months now, was flying a little under the radar, but not anymore. The SK looks like a winner for sure.


I had my Starkiller for over a year now, and I think that it is my favorite seed pack so far! I dont understand why more people are not talking about it?


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2016)

Quick question for the RD thread growers.

Anyone have problems germinating? 

This is the second time I've had bad luck with no germination. First was with 4 Lee Roy freebies. 
So I played them off as attitudes old stock..

Now I just planted 4 corn bread which I paid for from NGR 

and I actually messenger RD on Facebook a while ago telling them that 3 outa my pack looked badly deformed like two seeds grown together they said it was NORMAL from the genetics I'm not an expert with there genetics so I can't say.

But so far no germ. I have I think 6 or 7 left but this sucks as I have about a 99% germ rate with everything else this and the last go around.

Just so you guys know did about a 2 hour soak with a light h2o2 and water mix .

Then straight into rapid routers with no dome or heat pad .

But they are in a spot where they are about 78 degrees in the plugs and I'm good about keeping them at the proper moisture levels. 


Any suggestions? Miss RD ?

if the other 6 don't sprout when I try them next month I'm gonna be kinda pissed shouldn't I be ?


----------



## green217 (Feb 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had my Starkiller for over a year now, and I think that it is my favorite seed pack so far! I dont understand why more people are not talking about it?


yeah i've read some of your thread comments on it


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

green217 said:


> yeah i've read some of your thread comments on it


I have been buying seeds for almost 5yrs now, Starkiller is my #1 favorite. I have been getting Kandy Kush from RP, and it took me 4yrs to find something better! It was Starkiller. My favorite pheno is a little picky, but there are easier ones in the pack that probably produce more, but the smell/flavor of this pheno that I have is going to be hard to beat. It would probably take a clone from somewhere to beat it!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

green217 said:


> yeah i've read some of your thread comments on it


Did you see that I got 7 females from one pack, and they were ALL good! One of the phenos that I let go was just like Cali Connection's Jedi Kush, gunpowder smell. I bet that the genetics are very similar, but I enjoyed SK so much more!


----------



## green217 (Feb 7, 2016)

I can't remember for sure, it was on someone else's thread who had also grew some SK, I believe it was a chick, at least it was a chick avator name.
But all reviews and pics i have seen have it high on my list of beans to acquire. Just got to many to get through first.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been buying seeds for almost 5yrs now, Starkiller is my #1 favorite. I have been getting Kandy Kush from RP, and it took me 4yrs to find something better! It was Starkiller. My favorite pheno is a little picky, but there are easier ones in the pack that probably produce more, but the smell/flavor of this pheno that I have is going to be hard to beat. It would probably take a clone from somewhere to beat it!


I have a pack of Kandy kush. Do you still run your Kandy kush?


----------



## green217 (Feb 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I have a pack of Kandy kush. Do you still run your Kandy kush?


I'm running some POG by RP it is fire and produces nicely. I got a green pheno but it's my best all around strain as of now. RP carries some legit shit.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I have a pack of Kandy kush. Do you still run your Kandy kush?


I have a fem pack that I just put into the bud room, and a pack of regular sitting in a box. I really wanted to have some flower pics before I started talking about it, but I am excited. 
It would be nice to see someone else's view on it, but the people that I have talked to said that it was impressive! It is a sleeper strain from what I remember. Beginning of flower is not really that impressive, but about mid-way it will start developing a strong odor. It is what I remember the most about this strain is the over powering skunk smells... My father-in-law come over to my house when I had some hang drying, and we had to play it off like a dog got sprayed by a skunk, and the dog rolled on our carpet! I live in the country, so I dont need carbon filters! Bring the stink!
StarKiller is not as loud, but the smell is very complex. Diesel, Skunk, nail polish remover and it is more stoney.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 7, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Quick question for the RD thread growers.
> 
> Anyone have problems germinating?
> 
> ...


had no problems germ'n 5 lee roy from ngr... still have 7 left...
get ro water from the fish store.. they have the really nice ro's ... 
no mixing h202... just plain water...
use dome until it breaks surface... and helps keeps effin fungas gnats away....
heat pad-definitely. especially in this cold weather...
good luck on the rest


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 7, 2016)

green217 said:


> I'm running some POG by RP it is fire and produces nicely. I got a green pheno but it's my best all around strain as of now. RP carries some legit shit.


From RP right now I have: Kandy Kush, Skywalker, and DNA's Golden lemons. I just ordered Tangie and Sour Kush a couple of days ago.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> From RP right now I have: Kandy Kush, Skywalker, and DNA's Golden lemons. I just ordered Tangie and Sour Kush a couple of days ago.


Nice I order to many beans. I just ordered in house generics - Royal purple and alphakronik - galactic glue......Im also about to run sour kush in about 2 weeks. Well at least I think it's sour kush.....I ran the Tangie last year. I wanted to run her again because due to my circumstances I only ran her once....


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2016)

Beemo said:


> had no problems germ'n 5 lee roy from ngr... still have 7 left...
> get ro water from the fish store.. they have the really nice ro's ...
> no mixing h202... just plain water...
> use dome until it breaks surface... and helps keeps effin fungas gnats away....
> ...


The mix is meant as a light wash and to provide oxygen while soaking none of my other germinating efforts using this method have had failures just the RD (not hating on rd)

As far as domes go I don't care for them I make sure my medium doesn't dry out.(not a noob)

Heat mat is the top of my seedling box which the t5s inside keep the top surface at a pretty consistent 80 degrees I have thermometers there the temp at the surface on the top of the routers stay a mid to high 70s like 75 78
So I don't think temp control is a problem either. 

Basically outa a total of 42 beans of that I just popped 4 Rd., 2 bodhi (testers) and like 2 white grapes from hazeman didn't germ just sitting in there still .

My well has pretty good water in it although yes I'm sure the aquarium has the shit ro's lol


----------



## Beemo (Feb 7, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Basically outa a total of 42 beans of that I just popped 4 Rd., 2 bodhi (testers) and like 2 white grapes from hazeman didn't germ just sitting in there still .


dont throw them out yet....
use to pop them in rr in clear container. worked great.
was popping 3 purple kush and 3 romulan... really hoping for romulan..
everything but 2 romulans popped...
2 weeks later checked again... nathan... soo just put it to the side, thinkin they goners...
wellllll.... was cleaning 2 weeks later and checked the container... what do you know... they germed, and shooting out... 
was pissed.... didnt save them in time... couldnt believe they germed!!!!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Quick question for the RD thread growers.
> 
> Anyone have problems germinating?
> 
> ...


dude, EXACT opposite for me....i have twice now bought one single seed, and had them pop, and grow to harvest, so i am 2 for 2 with RD.....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 9, 2016)

I could have been wrong about GTH#1. My friend said that it smelled killer, so it is probably personal preference! It is hard to impress me with a Haze cross, because it is just so common anymore. So, my friend thinks it has a soft lavender smell with a hint of lime. He really liked it and it is a huge plant, so I could have been wrong about it. I will take a pic later, it is getting fat!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 9, 2016)

My nephew really likes Scott's OG, it has a spicy OG thing going! We all agree on Starkiller though, its #1!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 10, 2016)

Crummy pics of two of my pheno darkness on flush mode. I'm still pheno hunting. Running my pheno #3 in veg mode at 8 days. Topped 12 of 16. Going to veg them for about 2-3 weeks under my t-5's and pick the top 10-12. Transfer them to 2 gallon smart pots with canna coco and go to flower mode.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My nephew really likes Scott's OG, it has a spicy OG thing going! We all agree on Starkiller though, its #1!!!


your starkiller came through with honors here, its on my wishlist too.....http://www.hightimes.com/read/winners-2016-socal-medical-cannabis-cup


----------



## clutch1024 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm working on my second pheno test run of Dank Commander. So far out of 6 females I see 3 distinct growing patterns/bud structure. Very nice strain to work with and 3 of plants were high yielders with no loss of potency compared to the rest of them.


----------



## clutch1024 (Feb 13, 2016)

still figuring out the setting and everything for this new lens


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 13, 2016)

clutch1024 said:


> View attachment 3607459 still figuring out the setting and everything for this new lens


Looks good clutch. What's the flower time with your dank commander?


----------



## clutch1024 (Feb 13, 2016)

right about 8.5 weeks between all of them. The one in the picture really impressed me. No loss in smell while drying. Different pistil coloration(almost threw me off until i got my filter glasses). The effect is very uplifting which is also odd based off of the lineage. The smell reminds me of lemon pledge or something of the sort. And boy do they like food, like over 3ec with no ill effects.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 14, 2016)

Trimmed one of my raredarkness phenos last night at day 59. She probably could have went longer but I'll run pheno #10 again. 5 more phenos to trim tonight. Every pheno turned purple.......


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 15, 2016)

clutch1024 said:


> View attachment 3607452 I'm working on my second pheno test run of Dank Commander. So far out of 6 females I see 3 distinct growing patterns/bud structure. Very nice strain to work with and 3 of plants were high yielders with no loss of potency compared to the rest of them.


 Oh shit, is that a little iron throne replica you have your buds nonchalantly displayed in? I love it


----------



## clutch1024 (Feb 15, 2016)

It might be. Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

rare darkness. went 60 daze this round. tastes like a candy n creme type of flavor. love this shit....


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 15, 2016)

hell ya! looks like i'll be trying the rare dankness strain! the list is getting pretty long!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

this one was stressed to the max! she put out 2 tiny nanners. i found 2 seeds. she made mature seeds in like 3 weeks lol temp swings of 40+, drought, pest, burnt by the 1k, fucked light schedule for a few days, compacted soil, had that ghost og with same shit, no herms. i couldnt believe it....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

Here is my GTH#1 around week 7ish... This is my 1st run, so next time I will try for more tops and trim the larf sooner! I need to focus on training my plants next!!! The pics do not do justice, I should have used a 2 liter for comparison!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

not good yield?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 15, 2016)

I only had a 1L water bottle. This buds are more dense than they appear, I am impressed with the yield so far! I was just saying that if I did a better job of pruning before flower, they might be filled in more! There is a lot of plant not in the pic.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> this one was stressed to the max! she put out 2 tiny nanners. i found 2 seeds. she made mature seeds in like 3 weeks lol temp swings of 40+, drought, pest, burnt by the 1k, fucked light schedule for a few days, compacted soil, had that ghost og with same shit, no herms. i couldnt believe it....


Yeah I found a couple of late nanners on my first run of my phenos #2 & #3. But I stressed them out. But one my other 6 phenos (currently trimming ) none so far. So I'm sure it was my error.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 15, 2016)

5-7 more days of veg (topped and lollipop) then the best 10-12 raredarkness pheno #3 into a sea of green using 2 gallon smart pots. Canna coco as the medium.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 16, 2016)

Pheno #14 is the most purplest but the yields the less out all of my phenos......


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Pheno #14 is the most purplest but the yields the less out all of my phenos......


There are 14 different phenos of one strain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There are 14 different phenos of one strain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really I germinated 2 packs at one time, 20 seeds. Most of my pheno are similiar in size and structure but I just had pheno #14 yield with darker smaller nugs and a little bit more leafy than the others. All my phenos purpled up towards the end of the flower cycle. Some was darker than others but my pheno #14 just stood out the most.


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 16, 2016)

Scott's OG after 5 weeks veg from seed and 9 days into flower


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 16, 2016)

weatwardhole said:


> Scott's OG after 5 weeks veg from seed and 9 days into flower


Nice. Have you determine sex yet?


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks man, its my first RD plant, got a moonshine haze x ghost train haze 4 weeks into veg too, if anyway was interested in seeing?
Id say that theirs some pretty clear preflowers in the second pic?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is one of my Scott's OG:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 16, 2016)

She's lovely! How was her stretch phase for you? Mine has gone alot lankier than my other indica Dom plants ha! Not that headrooms an issue....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

She is medium. I grow sativa so I am usually getting 4x stretch.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 16, 2016)

Mo is she outdoors?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, she was. I am only growing outdoors at the moment.

Right now I have a bunch of mystery seedlings growing. Stem rubs all smell male as I predicted. There is one that might be female and there is one male that has tight nodes. I will keep an eye on these two and yank the others. Time to start some Long's Peak Blue.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2016)

whats a male smell like?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Dirty ashtray.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2016)

was just curious lol thats foul!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Makes it is easy to pick the males before I invest too much time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2016)

iv had males smell identical to females. i just cant select sex on stemrub personally.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

I have only had one male that smelled good and I accidently yanked him before checking.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Time to start some Long's Peak Blue.


I have been waiting for this!!!

I saw some new crosses like Ox Piss and Tangerine TrainWreck, interesting...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my GTH#1 around week 7ish... This is my 1st run, so next time I will try for more tops and trim the larf sooner! I need to focus on training my plants next!!! The pics do not do justice, I should have used a 2 liter for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 3608977


the Ghost Train #1 is definetly easier to run the 2nd time around. Cut that entire bottom 1/3, and top early. also, your gonna need stakes if you havent needed them already...i couldnt see any in the pics... good luck, looks great


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 17, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> the Ghost Train #1 is definetly easier to run the 2nd time around. Cut that entire bottom 1/3, and top early. also, your gonna need stakes if you havent needed them already...i couldnt see any in the pics... good luck, looks great


Mustang how many days/weeks in flower was your ghost train haZe #1? Man I still have my fems. Debating if I should pop them or my reserva prada Kandy kush


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Mustang how many days/weeks in flower was your ghost train haZe #1? Man I still have my fems. Debating if I should pop them or my reserva prada Kandy kush


I am at week 7 or so with GTH. GTH is a good yielder and kandy is going to be more of a OG yield, but it will have a kind of stink that you will need a carbon scrubber... For what its worth, I do plan on keeping GTH for a little while. Are you looking for yield or top shelf?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2016)

This time of year the Kushes do better.

I would love to have a Long's Peak this big:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am at week 7 or so with GTH. GTH is a good yielder and kandy is going to be more of a OG yield, but it will have a kind of stink that you will need a carbon scrubber... For what its worth, I do plan on keeping GTH for a little while. Are you looking for yield or top shelf?


I guess yield because my future sinmint cookies and current raredarkness will be my top shelf


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> She is medium. I grow sativa so I am usually getting 4x stretch.


One of my Scott's has a striking resemblance(smell) to my favorite Starkiller. It is the garlic pheno I am sure... I had both of them on the table and I thought that I got them mixed up, but no, I didnt! Rubber and garlic


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

I have heard that the garlic pheno is the strong one! Unfortunately I didn't hear it until after I yanked them all in favor of the coffee/chocolate ones.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 21, 2016)

1st pic of two more raredarkness phenos going into flower tomorrow. 2nd pic setting up my 3x3 botanicare tray (hand feed). Sea of green (sort of) 12 two gallon smart pots under 600. Canna coco with canna nutes. It's going down tomorrow.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 22, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> the Ghost Train #1 is definetly easier to run the 2nd time around. Cut that entire bottom 1/3, and top early. also, your gonna need stakes if you havent needed them already...i couldnt see any in the pics... good luck, looks great


I didnt see how I missed this! I am def training them more this time. Looking for more colas and less larf, its hard to know what they are going to do the 1st time around! I feel bad about the bad comments that I made about it. For a big plant, it really is not that bad! 


Mohican said:


> I have heard that the garlic pheno is the strong one! Unfortunately I didn't hear it until after I yanked them all in favor of the coffee/chocolate ones.


I am really impressed with Scotts now! If I had to blind taste test, I would say that my keeper Scotts and StarKiller came from the same pack they are so similar. Scotts has more of a spicy thing going while SK has a deeper skunk. My mini-split was having problems and I broke one of the Scott's females while I was messing with it. I have a couple of clones from it that are grown up now and I hope it is the coffee flavor that you talk about.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 22, 2016)

went ~9 weeks


#2


#3


#1

Rare Darkness


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2016)

I feed them coffee grounds. It may be helped by that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2016)

I picked up a pack of GTH#1 at Buds & Roses today


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I picked up a pack of GTH#1 at Buds & Roses today


Fems or regs?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2016)

Regs 12 pack.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 3, 2016)

#2


#3


#1


1 had the most purple, and the mildest smell. 2 and 3 both have a nice fuel/diesel smell. 3 yielded more and had more purple, but it also had a better spot in the room. I usually pick keepers by terpene profile, so its looking like 2 or 3 (probably 3). Hopefully give those 2 another run to see who wins.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> holy shit... great job...
> were those fems or regs??
> give us a smoke report too when ready....


hey you guys....almost thru the cure, so I thought i would do a generic smoke report, and a short final write up on Ghost Train Haze #1
I ended up with 200.5 grams, 7.16oz once i finally got around to weighing in. was smoking on it too, so prob a little more weight actually. I want to add that This was off only One plant, and I dont even use a screen!!
I figured my efficiency to be right in the ball park of .86gram/watt.
Smoke tastes as it smells once allowed to properly cure. I have been jumping the gun, since i dont have anything else to smoke on, so as it started, it was a little harsh, as is any uncured smoke. It just gets better and better every time i open the jars.
Kinda a diesel/skittles/gas smell is the best way i can describe the smell. Super stoney, and I would give it an 8/10 on tast, and High, appearance could had been a little better....so about a 7/10 on that. Its been curing for aprx 30 days.
Would def grow this strain again.
highly reccomended for growers with a lot of vertical space. not for short grows, as it stretches like a Motherfucker!
thats all for now.
Working on my next gen grape god now...will be back to rare dankness soon enough though.
View attachment 3622327


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

GTH #1 Seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 3, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> View attachment 3622225
> #2
> 
> View attachment 3622226
> ...


Raredarkness for the win. Are you running them again? I'm still running mine.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 8, 2016)

One of my raredarkness phenos that I'm cloning about 16 of them. Day 13 in my aerocloner. About 7 more days and they go into veg. I'll take the best 12 and really start my perpetual. I'll send y'all a link to my journal that I will start in about 1-2 weeks.....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 11, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Quick question for the RD thread growers.
> 
> Anyone have problems germinating?
> 
> ...


I think that I figured it out man! I noticed that I have trouble germinating seeds in the winter, even with a heating mat. I think that I will just wait until it warms up to start seeds from now on...


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I figured it out man! I noticed that I have trouble germinating seeds in the winter, even with a heating mat. I think that I will just wait until it warms up to start seeds from now on...


Nah I'm gonna pop the last of the pack this weekend if they don't pop I probably won't try anymore Rd at least outa my pocket


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Raredarkness for the win. Are you running them again? I'm still running mine.


yes ill run 2 and 3 again, but internode spacing has 3 looking like the keeper. Both have a super strong smell and taste, sort of diesel or fuely.


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 16, 2016)

Sweet!!! Finally got my OG GTH #1, Monshineghost train seeds! 
too bad I gotta wait for my current harvest. I guess that's a good problem. HA!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you guys been following Scott on Facebook? The factory is almost done!

He had dinner in Spain with Ricky Williams.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 16, 2016)

clutch1024 said:


> View attachment 3607459 still figuring out the setting and everything for this new lens


I've been eyeing this one for a while, I think I better spring for it soon. Nice post, I love the cat piss, haven't had it in about a decade. This looks like a great cross. I'm also interested in the Ox Piss.



MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been waiting for this!!!
> 
> I saw some new crosses like Ox Piss and Tangerine TrainWreck, interesting...


Tangerine Trainwreck isn't new, but it has been out of stock in a lot of places, where did you see it? I see Tangie Kush around.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Have you guys been following Scott on Facebook? The factory is almost done!
> 
> He had dinner in Spain with Ricky Williams.


Yeah I saw it on ig


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 19, 2016)

Two more rare darkness in flower but this is just a shot of one that I topped...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Two more rare darkness in flower but this is just a shot of one that I topped...


Wonder if you'll see some nice colors in late flower...I was really curious about this strain


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wonder if you'll see some nice colors in late flower...I was really curious about this strain


Yes sir. There will be. Hopefully by then I'll have my method seven glasses so I can show you there true colors.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes sir. There will be. Hopefully by then I'll have my method seven glasses so I can show you there true colors.


You ran the rare darkness before?


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You ran the rare darkness before?


Yes just the raredarkness although I have a pack of fem ghost train haze....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes just the raredarkness although I have a pack of fem ghost train haze....


I was considering the rare darkness or the old school jams by apothecary...both look nice. But I'm cutting myself from beans after I splurge on 4/20 haha


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I was considering the rare darkness or the old school jams by apothecary...both look nice. But I'm cutting myself from beans after I splurge on 4/20 haha


Yeah me too all I want is sin city blue lime pie and dungeons vault grandpas breath.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dungeon vault is on my list too! Dynasty and dungeon vault. After that I'm done! Lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

GTH has popped a taproot out of the bottom of the root cube! Time to put the cube in some soil


----------



## su^ (Mar 31, 2016)

501st og day 48- veganic dark shadow haze day 48-veganic starkiller day 43- veganic


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2016)

su^ said:


> View attachment 3646100 501st og day 48- veganicView attachment 3646098 dark shadow haze day 48-veganic View attachment 3646104starkiller day 43- veganic


Nice plants! 

I had to google "Veganic."

Those all look great, they really do, so "veganic" is clearly working to grow plants, good job.

I'm concerned that the reasons people practice veganics may be illusory, maybe you can point me at what you consider a good source for learning it?

I have questions:
Do you allow worms to generate castings for your garden in "veganics?"
Isn't that an animal product? Worms are animals. If not, how do you keep them out?
I'm suspicious of pseudo-science creeping in through practices like this, but I'm mostly just curious.


----------



## su^ (Mar 31, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice plants!
> 
> I had to google "Veganic."
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for the kind words, here's what I do that is the veganic line of feed. You can either buy the general organics line that's veganic and not to feed the squid because yeah that's an animal derived by product.. Or kyle kushman has a line in bottles that's veganic, I use both lines in combination. 

As for Earth worm castings and guano, yeah those are animal by product so I omit them when Im building my soil for that run.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2016)

su^ said:


> Hey man thanks for the kind words, here's what I do that is the veganic line of feed. You can either buy the general organics line that's veganic and not to feed the squid because yeah that's an animal derived by product.. Or kyle kushman has a line in bottles that's veganic, I use both lines in combination.
> 
> As for Earth worm castings and guano, yeah those are animal by product so I omit them when Im building my soil for that run.


Interesting, I have some reading to do. I'll check out Kushman's site, I heard about this before, but had forgotten. Great grow, the Starkiller looks as good as the reports I've heard. I just popped a Scott's OG fem, planting her in conventional organic soil today, my first RD plant. Thanks for the info, happy harvest, when it gets there!


----------



## su^ (Mar 31, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Interesting, I have some reading to do. I'll check out Kushman's site, I heard about this before, but had forgotten. Great grow, the Starkiller looks as good as the reports I've heard. I just popped a Scott's OG fem, planting her in conventional organic soil today, my first RD plant. Thanks for the info, happy harvest, when it gets there!


Thanks man, you will love the Scott's og strain, great smoke. The star killer is my first time running her so I'll definitely have to post a smoke report. 

The 501st and dark shadow haze are both high quality meds, the dark shadow has to be the one of the smelliest strains in my garden, like bananas, strawberries and diesel. 

Have fun with Rd genetics some of the best I've come across.


----------



## Ray black (Mar 31, 2016)

Got 12 Commerce City Kush beans coming

First RD run

Anybody run this strain?

Looking to find out how stretchy she was and also how she smells

Even how the Rare Dankness strain smells and tastes


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Mohican hows the longs peak blue doing? I might grab a pack around 4/20 for next season...gonna grab something from RD...still have a pack of leeroy yet to get to.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2016)

None of them germinated. Well one did but it was a ball of mutated root. I need to drop Scott a line and see about getting them replaced. They were expensive beans.






The GTH all popped and only a couple were duds.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannakis (Apr 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That's how most of my moonshine haze was, very tall and stretched like mad when flowered, the smoke was fire tho so can't complain. Just more a connoisseur grade I guess.


Man mine came out horribly.! I guess I didn't have enough nitrogen for the flower phase but those flowered for 3 months and even then Shitty! Definitely don't think I'll be getting rd anytime soon... Sorry Scott... Maybe I'll try something different someday. Crocketts Always kills it for me though.!


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 9, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man mine came out horribly.! I guess I didn't have enough nitrogen for the flower phase but those flowered for 3 months and even then Shitty! Definitely don't think I'll be getting rd anytime soon... Sorry Scott... Maybe I'll try something different someday. Crocketts Always kills it for me though.!


What strains have you run from crocketts? Im just finishing up a pack of tangie, had one pheno that went ~10weeks but double the yield of any other plant in the same time! This thing grew like no other plant i have grown before, colas on top of colas on top of colas.

Thats dissapointing about the longs peak blue, that strain looks awesome on paper.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man mine came out horribly.! I guess I didn't have enough nitrogen for the flower phase but those flowered for 3 months and even then Shitty! Definitely don't think I'll be getting rd anytime soon... Sorry Scott... Maybe I'll try something different someday. Crocketts Always kills it for me though.!


That's always a risk when running a nearly pure sativa, some phenotypes are extremely long flower time, I had a pheno of moonshine haze that went 14 weeks (yes 3 and 1/2 months) but when cultivated it was fire, had a strong orange peel taste. Sativas that are that sativa dominate require patience, skill, and a little luck. When you do find the right pheno its worth it I had one keeper out of all mine, smelled like tropic fruit and cat piss finished in 10 weeks. Big buds, I lost her to the powdery mildew scourge of 2015


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> None of them germinated. Well one did but it was a ball of mutated root. I need to drop Scott a line and see about getting them replaced. They were expensive beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks about the longs peak blues, I got a freebie pack of them, I hope I got better luck than you did , I will report if they were bunk as well. Thanks for your report.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

My pack was a couple of years old. But still, I should have gotten a couple of winners. I was really excited about growing it!

Here are a couple of the sativa spring plants in my garden.

Hybrid:




Purple Haze x Mozambique Poison:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My pack was a couple of years old. But still, I should have gotten a couple of winners. I was really excited about growing it!
> 
> Here are a couple of the sativa spring plants in my garden.
> 
> ...


That purple haze x Mozambique looks amazing, that's the sativa structure I like, that's probably gonna be a long flower time plant.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

The Purple Haze took a whole year:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

su^ said:


> View attachment 3646100 501st og day 48- veganicView attachment 3646098 dark shadow haze day 48-veganic View attachment 3646104starkiller day 43- veganic


Did you get an earthy Starkiller or did you get a funky one?


----------



## su^ (Apr 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Did you get an earthy Starkiller or did you get a funky one?


Funky, smells like fuel and lemons.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 9, 2016)

su^ said:


> Funky, smells like fuel and lemons.


YES!!! I am glad that someone else FINALLY had the same exp with Starkiller as I had. I love the smell flavor, but the yield is a little small. I held onto mine for about 1 1/2yrs and I recently stopped cloning off of it. I think that I have abused it until it lost something, going to buy a pack state-side next time. Maybe from James Bean or GLG


----------



## su^ (Apr 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> YES!!! I am glad that someone else FINALLY had the same exp with Starkiller as I had. I love the smell flavor, but the yield is a little small. I held onto mine for about 1 1/2yrs and I recently stopped cloning off of it. I think that I have abused it until it lost something, going to buy a pack state-side next time. Maybe from James Bean or GLG


Sounds like I have the same pheno as you! Doesn't yield well at all but it sure does smoke well!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

Holy shit, Mo, thems some badass Sativas! I'm so jelly of growing in the sun.

I was getting stoked on Long's Peak Blue, really disappointing you had a failpack. I'd be fairly bent, myself. I was interested in that, but I'm going to have to see some success before I drop a dollar on it.

I just topped my Scott's OG fem for the first time, I'm remembering reading something about a Lemon Garlic pheno, and wondering how rare it is? Are there any known dud phenos, or is it pretty much always fire? Lemon Kush only awesomer? Are the yields decent, or more like little OG golf balls?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2016)

Golf balls - rock hard golf balls!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 13, 2016)

OK, not to be noobtacular about it, but is there any talk about the Scott's OG being a slow grower? 

Both of the Cheese Candy were planted a week behind and are bigger than her now. She seems stalled out. I know it could be root growth happening and I'm just not seeing it, but all the other plants are kicking her ass right now.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

She is a hybrid OG and does not get huge.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## su^ (Apr 13, 2016)

The Scott's I had grew fine they just stayed really stout like mentioned above


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The Purple Haze took a whole year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a 56 weeker? lol


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally a true run of my raredarkness phenos. Cloned for 3 weeks, vegged for 3 weeks (lolly popped and topped), 10 days in flower under 600 watter. Going to put them in a 3x3 drain table and put them closer together. Oh could anyone recommend a good camera to take pics. My iPhone just isn't cutting it.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 14, 2016)

About 52 days in on these two raredarkness phenos. The lights just came on the first pic


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 15, 2016)

Can GTH#1 produce the same quality outdoor as it can indoor if grown correct?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

Bigger and so frosty!

Babies are getting bigger:




One got moved to its big pot:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

GTH:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My pack was a couple of years old. But still, I should have gotten a couple of winners. I was really excited about growing it!
> 
> Here are a couple of the sativa spring plants in my garden.
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, this may seem kind of random, but I've got some Mozambique Poison freebies that I got from Hemp Depot a couple years back and I was kind of curious about the flowering time and high I could expect from those beans, thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

I only grew one and it was a male. The cross I made (Malawi x MosPos) was a good high. If it is anything like the Mulanje and Malawi it will be a long flower unless you go 10/14 right after the plant reaches a foot tall.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a current grow? if not do you have bud shots?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

This is a current grow but I do have shots of buds from a clone I grew last year somewhere.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 19, 2016)

7-10 more days and I'll be chopping this raredarkness. Then I'll send a whole body shot in natural light.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> 7-10 more days and I'll be chopping this raredarkness. Then I'll send a whole body shot in natural light.


And a few samples in the mail to people on this thread, I'm sure. (MH: Raises hand)


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 19, 2016)

My keeper pheno. rare darkness #3. Tall lanky structure, but supports the weight well. Not the biggest buds ever, but so loud! Nice stank to em, probably the strongest tasting and best tasting strain Im running currently.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 19, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> My keeper pheno. rare darkness #3. Tall lanky structure, but supports the weight well. Not the biggest buds ever, but so loud! Nice stank to em, probably the strongest tasting and best tasting strain Im running currently.
> 
> View attachment 3660850 View attachment 3660851 View attachment 3660852 View attachment 3660858 View attachment 3660860


Nice, what's the flower time on your keeper?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 19, 2016)

I ran them about 9 weeks the first time, today is nine weeks exactly from when I started counting for this round. Ill let them go til I have time to take them down.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 19, 2016)

I had another pheno that I'm doing. She's at day 35 in flower. I think I bit off more than I can bite...lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 22, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> is this a current grow? if not do you have bud shots?


This is mine at week 7-8ish. The buds are actually hard, usually when you get something this big, it is fluffy... I got white powder mildew on my 1st set of clones and I would def buy another pack if I have to toss this one due to mildew!!! I bet that I could get more out of it next time around. It is hungry and needs to be pruned better next time. I might use more rabbit manure next time... Oh, both buds are the from the same plant. Not showing all of the larf lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 22, 2016)

This is probably the biggest producer that I have came across, has the typical haze smell though.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is mine at week 7-8ish. The buds are actually hard, usually when you get something this big, it is fluffy... I got white powder mildew on my 1st set of clones and I would def buy another pack if I have to toss this one due to mildew!!! I bet that I could get more out of it next time around. It is hungry and needs to be pruned better next time. I might use more rabbit manure next time... Oh, both buds are the from the same plant. Not showing all of the larf lol...View attachment 3663384


Mustang what strain


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 22, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Mustang what strain


GTH#1-Regular pack... Most of the phenos where too large for indoor! This was a good medium stretch pheno that has large main colas. I smell the haze over everything else.

The pic was a re-post from a few months ago.


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find Facewreck seeds? I have one regular I think it was about the last one sold. I would like to locate some more


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> GTH#1-Regular pack... Most of the phenos where too large for indoor! This was a good medium stretch pheno that has large main colas. I smell the haze over everything else.
> 
> The pic was a re-post from a few months ago.


what do you mean by haze smell exactly?


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 23, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> GTH#1-Regular pack... Most of the phenos where too large for indoor! This was a good medium stretch pheno that has large main colas. I smell the haze over everything else.
> 
> The pic was a re-post from a few months ago.


I have a fem 6 pack of gth#1. I heard of e stretch that's why I was hesitant to pop mine unless I either lst, scrog, super crop or flower them from rooted clone to control the height.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 23, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> what do you mean by haze smell exactly?


That's a great question. I think I know what it means; Old school Sativa but not sweet and fruity, more like savory and umame. Like caramelized onions, sort of, but hazy.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> what do you mean by haze smell exactly?


I started off growing Mr. Nice, and there were a few that had the same smell to them. I smelled it in Black Widow and Critical Mass, and I notice that a lot of the Haze crosses have the same smell. To me, it reminds me of carrots and lime..


Michael Huntherz said:


> That's a great question. I think I know what it means; Old school Sativa but not sweet and fruity, more like savory and umame. Like caramelized onions, sort of, but hazy.


It was almost spicy. I wish that I was better at this! 

I came down with a mild case of white powder mildew(1st in 5yrs) and my GTH got a touch of it. It hurt because they were in 15gal and ready to clone and flip!!! I am considering just getting another pack and starting over. Notice that I said that it is worth buying again. I ranted about it a couple of months ago, but no. I will buy this again, probably Starkiller also.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I have a fem 6 pack of gth#1. I heard of e stretch that's why I was hesitant to pop mine unless I either lst, scrog, super crop or flower them from rooted clone to control the height.


I think that in my regular pack; I got 3 tall, 1 stretched outward, and 1 shown in pic. It had the least stretch, def worth finding. I would def flower them while they are short, if you are worried about space.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> My keeper pheno. rare darkness #3. Tall lanky structure, but supports the weight well. Not the biggest buds ever, but so loud! Nice stank to em, probably the strongest tasting and best tasting strain Im running currently.
> 
> View attachment 3660850 View attachment 3660851 View attachment 3660852 View attachment 3660858 View attachment 3660860


Is that the lighting, or is that COMPLETELY purple???


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 24, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I started off growing Mr. Nice, and there were a few that had the same smell to them. I smelled it in Black Widow and Critical Mass, and I notice that a lot of the Haze crosses have the same smell. To me, it reminds me of carrots and lime..


Ha that takes me back bro! When I first started like 5 or 6 or years ago, one of the first strains I ran was black widow from mr.nice. I read somewhere that it was the "original" or "real" white widow. Idk dont ask me it was awhile ago.
Also had a clone from a friend of god bud. And a clone of something else, cant recall the name, when he grew it there was a velvet like look to the buds and I can remember how the plants looked.

The grow I tried was at a different friends place. Terrible setup, 1000w mh with no hood ports. Oscillating fan, some plants in 3 gallons.
The black widow tasted so earthy and nasty. It was so light burnt, nute burnt and came down so early! My friend didnt check them often enough and they were dried out as shit one day when I stopped by. Pretty much completely dead.
Anyways that was a failure of mine among a couple other failed grows til I got the hang of it.
I considered growing it again now, but I kind of still think it would be super earthy and thats not my cup of tea. That spice haze taste description doesnt sound appealing to me personally.



MustangStudFarm said:


> Is that the lighting, or is that COMPLETELY purple???


Well the pictures are under a hps while I hold a method seven lens in front of the camera. The fan leaves are completely purple, the buds do have purple but with the frost it almost seems blackish or grayish. Its the closest to a completely purple strain Ive ever ran. If you look at the bottom its the small sugar leave parts left on are purple, and some parts of the bud you can see it. At least the buds from the last run, where it probably came down a week before it should have. Ill have a better idea when I take down the ones in the pics. Last time the buds in the best light on top had the most purple, this time I made sure to give them a better spot.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 24, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> That spice haze taste description doesnt sound appealing to me personally.


That was my biggest rant at first and I almost didnt like it because of it. It's not always about personal preference, there are other people that like it! Being the biggest yielding plant that I have, I dont mind keeping it around. I am about to run it again as soon as I feel confident that mildew will not be a problem. Temps have started to climb and its almost A/C time here! 

Anyone feel free to show me a link to mildew fixes!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 24, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Like caramelized onions


I have been thinking about this description! I think that it would be close to my "carrots" description...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 24, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> My keeper pheno. rare darkness #3. Tall lanky structure, but supports the weight well. Not the biggest buds ever, but so loud! Nice stank to em, probably the strongest tasting and best tasting strain Im running currently.
> 
> View attachment 3660850 View attachment 3660851 View attachment 3660852 View attachment 3660858 View attachment 3660860


Can you tell me more about the smell/taste?! Grape?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 24, 2016)

not really grape no. Just a really solid stank to it. Kind of diesel like, a little fuel. Loudest strain I have, and the strongest taste.
Its been awhile but I want to say its similar smell to reserva privada sour diesel. or og18 I cant remember. 
I think its rare dankness #1 dominant. Definitely sativa dominant, and grape ape is indica, so thats where that idea came from. I dont think much grape ape came through, maybe some purpling and some stank flavor but not grape in my case.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 24, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> reserva privada sour diesel


I have been looking at that one. I have Kandy Kush that I just chopped and a couple of Sour Kush started, popped 4 of 10, still have 6 of SK left. Was not impressed with Skywalker really.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been looking at that one. I have Kandy Kush that I just chopped and a couple of Sour Kush started, popped 4 of 10, still have 6 of SK left. Was not impressed with Skywalker really.


How many days in flower was your Kandy kush?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 25, 2016)

9 weeks. It is not quite as stinky as I remember. I think that it was 2014 the last time that I had it. My father-in-law came over and we had to tell him that our dogs got sprayed by a skunk and rolled on the rug!!! I feel like I could hide the smell of this one. That was a pack of Fem, I also have a pack of Reg on hand. It is comparable to Starkiller...

Since my mold problem, I thought about getting another pack of GTH#1 and StarKiller to start over with... You guys have me looking at Darkness as a option also. Why doesn't RD have promos???


sky rocket said:


> How many days in flower was your Kandy kush?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

Interesting. My GTH looks like it might be trying to get PM and it is very dry and hot here. Must be in the seeds.

Dave at Weeden uses lemon water foliar to stop PM. It worked on my TGA Ace of Spades and Marion Berry.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Interesting. My GTH looks like it might be trying to get PM and it is very dry and hot here. Must be in the seeds.
> 
> Dave at Weeden uses lemon water foliar to stop PM. It worked on my TGA Ace of Spades and Marion Berry.


It was my Elemental's Honey Bananas and 5th element that really started it, GTH has a minor case compared. I felt like I might be able to control the funk on GTH, it just had tiny white circle formations that are now gone.

Here is a Elemental pic:


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Must be in the seeds.


Is this possible??? I really thought that my last order of Elemental seeds was infected. I got a killer freebee of 5th element and I was trying to do some pheno hunting, but between herms and mold, I dont think that I will try again!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes, I think so.

It looks like water spots on mine.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 26, 2016)

Chop time at day 63 raredarkness pheno #6


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice fade and velvety resin!

How does she smell?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 26, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Chop time at day 63 raredarkness pheno #6


Wow, that's gorgeous. Nice work.


----------



## bbspills (Apr 27, 2016)

I have two GTH#1 fems that I grew from seed and took clones of each. Both sprouted within a few days!

One of the fems clones extremely fast (7-10 days) and the other is quite the opposite (14-21 days)

Anyone have any experience with ghost train haze phenotypes and their respective cloning attributes.

I know some OG strains are notorious for taking longer to clone, so I'm wondering if the longer cloning phenotype might be more Ghost OG leaning.

Any thoughts?

On a side note, i have 3 of the faster cloning phenos 22 days into flowering and I'm already impressed with the trich coverage on the leaves, so I'm hoping for something special.

I flowered the cuts at around 5" and they are gonna be one of the the tallest of the bunch. She really does stretch, but I should have some awesome lollipops when said and done.

I'll be putting in the slower cloning phenotype to flower in the next couple days, so I'll have some more to compare on in a few weeks, but any insight now would be great.

Happy Growing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2016)

I have only grown out one clone and it was spectacular!

This is my first time growing it from seed.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 30, 2016)

12 raredarkness girls in 2 gallon smart pots with canna coco under one 600 magnum xxxl. Topped and lollipop. Shooting for 12 zips. Will add co2 next weekend. Not the best uniform.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 30, 2016)

1st pic 26 days in. 11 under my 600 watter. 2nd pic another raredarkness pheno 46 days in.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Chop time at day 63 raredarkness pheno #6


Pure fire mate, well done


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

GTH in the ground:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 18, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Help appreciated. I'm looking for info. characteristics. Pheno types. And avarage flowering time on the
> Lee roy tk. And rug burn og.
> Thanks in advance.


bump bump


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 18, 2016)

mane2008 said:


> Those cornbreads are dank AF wbw man, you're in coco now right?
> 
> Did anyone pull the trigger on that rare dankness Christmas promo? I got super lucky ordered 1 pack each of(ghost of Leroy and Scott's OG) that qualified for the promo and 1 pack of cornbread that didn't(got 9 seeds instead of 12)
> 
> ...


can you give an update to your rug burn og. thank you


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> It looks like water spots on mine.


It looks like the Eagle 20 worked for mildew. I took a bunch of GTH clones and they are looking nice! I would love to take a go at this strain outdoors! Most of mine were too big for indoor but I did find a nice one for indoor. I might get another pack soon because the best smelling plants from this pack ended up being male, there were 2 identical males that I was REALLY hoping were females. I am also going to order from JamesBean instead of a Euro seed bank this time.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It looks like the Eagle 20 worked for mildew. I took a bunch of GTH clones and they are looking nice! I would love to take a go at this strain outdoors! Most of mine were too big for indoor but I did find a nice one for indoor. I might get another pack soon because the best smelling plants from this pack ended up being male, there were 2 identical males that I was REALLY hoping were females. I am also going to order from JamesBean instead of a Euro seed bank this time.


Fuck that green tape!


----------



## sky rocket (May 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice fade and velvety resin!
> 
> How does she smell?


Sorry I completely miss this. Let me check and I'll get back with you.


----------



## sky rocket (May 22, 2016)

My first attempt of supercropping. Someone chime in if I'm doing it wrong but they are in veg and I kept bending down the main stem stem til a slight crack. The next day all the secondary stems and below that all turned upwards toward the light. Now it looks like the secondaries are now the primaries.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2016)

That is text book!


----------



## Steelsurgeon (May 29, 2016)

Out of dark shadow haze, ghost train haze #1, and moonshine haze, which one would be the best day time smoke that's not too racey of a high? I'm considering one of those 3 for a recent order along with Midas, venom og, and blue ox


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2016)

GTH




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Steelsurgeon (May 30, 2016)

What's the high like on the gth? I get paranoia pretty easy with sativas so I'm trying to keep that to a minimum. What I'm looking for is something with an upbeat high, mood elevation, clear headed, productive and with no sleepy feeling come down. I've been thinking jillybean from tga was my golden ticket but then saw the rd stuff and their a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

Most of these well know sativa hybrids are much gentler than the landrace sativas of old. 

The Malawi Gold landrace doobie I soloed (halfway till it wouldn't light) made me ridiculously paranoid for 20 minutes and then I was laughing my ass off, talking, singing, and working for the next 4 hours!

Pressed Ice Water hash @Frenchy Cannoli style seems to remove the paranoia as well.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 8, 2016)

Ghost train haze


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 17, 2016)

Ive currently been looking at ordering some RD strains from thedank team or JamesBean and Im really really sold on a few Im trying to narrow down. Im loving the Starkiller, 501st OG, Lee Roy, and Rare Dankness. Im mostly interested in the 501st or Starkiller... But Ive seen with several of your OG strains it states that they do not like higher temps. The 501st doesn't specifically say this but I just want to check. 
I live in the high desert in Northern Nevada so it is extremely dry and summers are hot. My grow area has already gotten up into the low 90's for several days this summer, but is typically kept between 77-81F. It is also incredibly dry which requires a humidifier constantly running to keep hunidity around 40-50%. Do you think the 501st or Starkiller would do ok out here? I can always invest in a small a/c unit, bit Id rather not. My other option is to move it all inside to a tent for lower temps, but again... More $$ and set up costs. This could also just be a strain for my winter grows? Although Id like to find a good pheno and make it a mother. Im currently growing 4 different strains (first grow) and its a pain in the ass. Id like to stick with one and get to know it well in order to produce the highest wuality possibly. 

TL;DR: Out of the Starkiller, 501st OG, Lee Roy, and Rare Dankness, or any others you might think would work better. Which would do the best in hot climates (indoor growing). Also, as far as ease of growth, which one would be best for a second run soil grow? Im looking more for quality/flavor/bag appeal than quantity. Its all for personal. Just want to grow the best of the best and these genetics have me blown away! 

Thanks!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ive currently been looking at ordering some RD strains from thedank team or JamesBean and Im really really sold on a few Im trying to narrow down. Im loving the Starkiller, 501st OG, Lee Roy, and Rare Dankness. Im mostly interested in the 501st or Starkiller... But Ive seen with several of your OG strains it states that they do not like higher temps. The 501st doesn't specifically say this but I just want to check.
> I live in the high desert in Northern Nevada so it is extremely dry and summers are hot. My grow area has already gotten up into the low 90's for several days this summer, but is typically kept between 77-81F. It is also incredibly dry which requires a humidifier constantly running to keep hunidity around 40-50%. Do you think the 501st or Starkiller would do ok out here? I can always invest in a small a/c unit, bit Id rather not. My other option is to move it all inside to a tent for lower temps, but again... More $$ and set up costs. This could also just be a strain for my winter grows? Although Id like to find a good pheno and make it a mother. Im currently growing 4 different strains (first grow) and its a pain in the ass. Id like to stick with one and get to know it well in order to produce the highest wuality possibly.
> 
> TL;DR: Out of the Starkiller, 501st OG, Lee Roy, and Rare Dankness, or any others you might think would work better. Which would do the best in hot climates (indoor growing). Also, as far as ease of growth, which one would be best for a second run soil grow? Im looking more for quality/flavor/bag appeal than quantity. Its all for personal. Just want to grow the best of the best and these genetics have me blown away!
> ...


Lee Roy is probably the most potent of the ones I've grown, I've had temps get above 90 in a tent and never had a problem if I add silica....501st stunted to the heat, have some Starkiller just no space to run it yet in these summer heats so no opinion....my Lee Roy did ok outside last summer, but it did get shaded from time to time as the sun was pretty penetrating..


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Lee Roy is probably the most potent of the ones I've grown, I've had temps get above 90 in a tent and never had a problem if I add silica....501st stunted to the heat, have some Starkiller just no space to run it yet in these summer heats so no opinion....my Lee Roy did ok outside last summer, but it did get shaded from time to time as the sun was pretty penetrating..


Well maybe I will just order either the Starkiller or 501st and try it out starting in September or so when it starts cooling down. Im really kind of sold on the Skywalker OG crosses... One of my favorites, and crossed with the rare dankness... Wow! Amazing looking plants and buds. Its something Id want to grow out over and over. I want to pick one strain and get it dialed in so that I can get the best expression of the genetics as possible, and these are two fantastic looking strains. The Lee Roy looks awesome too so maybe Ill grab a pack of those as well or for a later grow.
Ill be harvesting my current grow around mid August, so it will be just in time for the whether to start cooling a bit in september when Id start my next run. Who did you order them from? Ive been checking out thedankteam mostly and also jamesbean. The only problem is that I didn't see the 501st on james beans site. I kind of like jamesbean because they have a few cali connection strains I want to try out... But then jamesbean has some Bohdi strains I want to try... Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Well maybe I will just order either the Starkiller or 501st and try it out starting in September or so when it starts cooling down. Im really kind of sold on the Skywalker OG crosses... One of my favorites, and crossed with the rare dankness... Wow! Amazing looking plants and buds. Its something Id want to grow out over and over. I want to pick one strain and get it dialed in so that I can get the best expression of the genetics as possible, and these are two fantastic looking strains. The Lee Roy looks awesome too so maybe Ill grab a pack of those as well or for a later grow.
> Ill be harvesting my current grow around mid August, so it will be just in time for the whether to start cooling a bit in september when Id start my next run. Who did you order them from? Ive been checking out thedankteam mostly and also jamesbean. The only problem is that I didn't see the 501st on james beans site. I kind of like jamesbean because they have a few cali connection strains I want to try out... But then jamesbean has some Bohdi strains I want to try... Decisions decisions!!!!


For Bodhi I prefer GreatLakesGenetics, they have the best choice of freebies..


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> For Bodhi I prefer GreatLakesGenetics, they have the best choice of freebies..


Ive been looking at them as well, but Im really liking the Rare Dankness strains too and they don't carry those genetics. I can always do a seperate order later, but I kind of wanted to get them all from one conpany.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ive been looking at them as well, but Im really liking the Rare Dankness strains too and they don't carry those genetics. I can always do a seperate order later, but I kind of wanted to get them all from one conpany.


understand that entirely, I feel the same way


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 17, 2016)

Seed collecting is so addictive!!!! I want to buy them all! Choosing one or two is nearly impossible!!!!


----------



## dave chull (Jun 17, 2016)

Had a cut of ghost of Leroy that was fire , just low yield


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Had a cut of ghost of Leroy that was fire , just low yield


To be honest, pretty much all of his rare dankness crosses look fucking amazing and I would love to grow any of them.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

Well, I ordered a pack of 501st OG. Hopefully they include some samples of some other rare dankness strains. Id be happy with any samples though!


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 18, 2016)

some fire rare dankness


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

Fant


Budgoro88 said:


> some fire rare dankness


Fantastic! Did you grow this? As soon as I saw these guys I knew I wanted a RD cross. Once I saw Starkiller OG and 501st... Being a massive star wars fan (and my cousin is even in the 501st!) I knew I had to have one of these. Ive always been a huge fan of Skywalker OG. The look, taste, smell... Ive always loved a good kush with the piney/sweet flavor. I really love the purple in the nugs and the dark leaves of the plants too. The nugs are very reminiscent of GSC.
This will be my winter grow. My current grow is planned to harvest mid-late August. The RD website says these guys like cooler temps so trying to grow these in the summer here would be a bad call. Temps have reached the upper 80's this summer already for a week. If I decide to clone this out and continue it year around, Ill need to invest in a small a/c unit I guess.


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes it's grown , perfects nugs I kept that one for my library of clones


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 18, 2016)

I ordered a pack of Moonshine's Ghost Train Fem.
This will be my first grow with RD.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I ordered a pack of Moonshine's Ghost Train Fem.
> This will be my first grow with RD.


Very cool! As soon as I found these guys I knew they were the one for me.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> Yes it's grown , perfects nugs I kept that one for my library of clones


Do you find that these RD crosses do, in fact, prefer cooler whether? I want to do everything I can to make sure I get these to express the true potential of their traits.
I also found a great looking soil mix on the rare dankness website that Im thinking of trying out. I use FFOF w/ ~20% pearlite anyways. Their mix is a blend of FFOF, FFHF, Black Gold, worm castings, dolomite lime, greensand, pearlite, 1 coco fiber brick, and lastly, 2 cups FF Peace of Mind Fruit & Flower granulated fertilizer. 
According to them, this mix works best for 90% of their strains and all it requires through flower is ph 6.7 water. Maybe 2 light feedings at week 3/5 for hungrier llants. 
I think I might just try this mix, it sounds excellent. Kind of pricey... But I usually buy 2-3 bags of FFOF throughout my entire grow anyways, so all the other additives are cheap. Would this same mix work for veg as well? Or do u think it would be a bit hot? Probably just use either FFOF or FFHF w/ pearlite. 
Just thought Id show you guys this mix they recommend and use, thought it was kind of cool. They also have a very in-depth hydro feeding schedule using AN. Heres the link: 

http://raredankness.com/FAQ.htm


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 18, 2016)

RD Dark Shadow Haze, will update when they're showing pre-flowers.. They will be vegged in ones for a couple months and then transferred to fives a couple weeks before flower. Grown in coco w/ dyna gro foliage pro, currently under a 315w 4k sun system, will add more light later and attempt to trellis them against a wall, vertically.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> RD Dark Shadow Haze, will update when they're showing pre-flowers.. They will be vegged in ones for a couple months and then transferred to fives a couple weeks before flower. Grown in coco w/ dyna gro foliage pro, currently under a 315w 4k sun system, will add more light later and attempt to trellis them against a wall, vertically.
> 
> View attachment 3711400


Ill be following you man. Your using the same light/nutrients as I am. Ive seen you in the lec 315 thread right? Im also using the lec 315 and Dyna-Gro foliage pro , along with their Protekt. I have the 120v version though, so it came with the 3100k lamp. Im currently researching adding a diy cob led (or 2) in the red spectrum to: a) add a little more coverage im my 3.5'x4.5' space, and b) to add some red spectrum for flowering. Or maybe getting the 4k bulb instead, but Ive read the 3100 does jist fine in flower and veg. I tried to keep all my plants as close to. 3x3 footprint as possible, but I just can't stop with the lst!!! Maybe I always just need tk be doing something in there, or maybe I just can't reaist the urge to make them as big and beautiful as possible. Either way, I feel I need a little more light the more I read about the realistic coverage from these lec's, Ill be flipping to 12/12 in the next week.
Here's today:
  
All Crop Kings genetics:
2x purple kush
2x white cookies
2x white widow
And:
2x unknown bagseed


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks identical to mine. The HUGE cola producer!!! The one I have smells like most of Mr. Nice's strains and I think that it is the haze. I can taste it in his critical mass, black widow, and haze...

 
 
The branches are naturally purple and they have the big ball looking thing where the branch meets the main stem.

I know everyone is probably tired of my old pics of GTH but I do have a bunch of these clones ready and I will dedicate an entire light to it next round!

I feel really bad about saying bad things about GTH, it turned out to be a favorite!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 18, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Well, I ordered a pack of 501st OG. Hopefully they include some samples of some other rare dankness strains. Id be happy with any samples though!


The 501st that I had was super frosty and tasted like watermelon rinds, according to my wife.. I was having trouble describing the flavor, but it is sweet and kind of fruity. Ummm, I have some in my closet, let me get my bong again....

Yeah, with a hint of spicyness!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, that looks identical to mine. The HUGE cola producer!!! The one I have smells like most of Mr. Nice's strains and I think that it is the haze. I can taste it in his critical mass, black widow, and haze...
> 
> View attachment 3711432
> View attachment 3711433
> ...


If anyone ever gets tired of seeing pictures of big, frosty buds... They are in the wrong hobby! Lookes fantastic!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 18, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The 501st that I had was super frosty and tasted like watermelon rinds, according to my wife.. I was having trouble describing the flavor, but it is sweet and kind of fruity. Ummm, I have some in my closet, let me get my bong again....
> 
> Yeah, with a hint of spicyness!


How was is to grow? Pretty simple? Not too fussy? I think Im going to use the soil mix on rare dankness website when Ingrow this because... Why not use similar conditions to what is was very successfully created in? If you have any tips as far a temps (I know most RD crosses like it on the cooler side), lighting, nutes, etc. Im interested to know what was successful for you!! Also, what was your germination rate like and male to female ratios?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2016)

GTH and friends:




Went and saw Bill Maher on Friday and wore my RD Skunk hat.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2016)

One on the right is GTH:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE Bill Maher!!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 19, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ill be following you man. Your using the same light/nutrients as I am. Ive seen you in the lec 315 thread right? Im also using the lec 315 and Dyna-Gro foliage pro , along with their Protekt. I have the 120v version though, so it came with the 3100k lamp. Im currently researching adding a diy cob led (or 2) in the red spectrum to: a) add a little more coverage im my 3.5'x4.5' space, and b) to add some red spectrum for flowering. Or maybe getting the 4k bulb instead, but Ive read the 3100 does jist fine in flower and veg. I tried to keep all my plants as close to. 3x3 footprint as possible, but I just can't stop with the lst!!! Maybe I always just need tk be doing something in there, or maybe I just can't reaist the urge to make them as big and beautiful as possible. Either way, I feel I need a little more light the more I read about the realistic coverage from these lec's, Ill be flipping to 12/12 in the next week.
> Here's today:
> View attachment 3711407 View attachment 3711408 View attachment 3711409
> All Crop Kings genetics:
> ...


Yeah I typically post any updates in that thread, not updating a journal anymore. You could run the 3100k from seed till chop and do well. It's always a good idea to keep a backup bulb handy just in case. That is a lot of plants for just one fixture but they are looking healthy good job!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 19, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Yeah I typically post any updates in that thread, not updating a journal anymore. You could run the 3100k from seed till chop and do well. It's always a good idea to keep a backup bulb handy just in case. That is a lot of plants for just one fixture but they are looking healthy good job!


It is a lot, I know. I startes with the 2 bagseed that I really just intended to be experimental plants to mess around with and expected one or maybe both to be male... But nope... Both female... And both just kept getting nicer and bigger lol. Then I made the mistake of growing 4 different strains in one space which makes it difficult to guage their needs. Feeding, growth rate, stretch, etc. for my next grow Ill be growing all 501st OG. Possibly one of the freebies they send me (if they send any), or maybe one of my favorites of my current grow. I still have 5 seeds each of White Widow and White Cookies. So, if one of those turns out to blow me away and be a strain I really love I might just grow out one plant. 
I want to grow all one strain though for two reasons; first, is so I can get to know their needs and really get it dialed in to get the best expression of the genetics, and two, so that I might find a stand-out pheno to clone.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 19, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> It is a lot, I know. I startes with the 2 bagseed that I really just intended to be experimental plants to mess around with and expected one or maybe both to be male... But nope... Both female... And both just kept getting nicer and bigger lol. Then I made the mistake of growing 4 different strains in one space which makes it difficult to guage their needs. Feeding, growth rate, stretch, etc. for my next grow Ill be growing all 501st OG. Possibly one of the freebies they send me (if they send any), or maybe one of my favorites of my current grow. I still have 5 seeds each of White Widow and White Cookies. So, if one of those turns out to blow me away and be a strain I really love I might just grow out one plant.
> I want to grow all one strain though for two reasons; first, is so I can get to know their needs and really get it dialed in to get the best expression of the genetics, and two, so that I might find a stand-out pheno to clone.


Haha you got lucky with both of those being females. I've heard horror stories of people popping ten seeds and ending up with just one female! Sounds like you have a good plan, we all live and learn from our mistakes here. The only problem with one plant is that if you happen to lose it there are no others which may be more resilient to whatever stressor/problem occurs.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> One on the right is GTH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you think the GTH would do indoors? Ive been looking at their sativa strains as well because Id like to grow out some solid sativa's in the future, but I grow indoors with height limitations. Your girl there looks like shes pretty bushy for a sativa. Maybe with some training they would do fine?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 20, 2016)

For those of you who have ordered from The Dank Team, did they you an enail when they shipped your order? Or just the order confirmation email? Ive head some people say they got a shipment email with tracking info, and some say they just received their order in 3-5 days but never received an email that their order was shipped. Just curious.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 20, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> For those of you who have ordered from The Dank Team, did they you an enail when they shipped your order? Or just the order confirmation email? Ive head some people say they got a shipment email with tracking info, and some say they just received their order in 3-5 days but never received an email that their order was shipped. Just curious.


I got an email with a tracking#


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 20, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I got an email with a tracking#


Oh ok, I placed my order on Saturday so Ill probably get an email later today or tomorrow


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 20, 2016)

I got the email with tracking


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 20, 2016)

Got some moonshine haze, Midas, and venom og beans on the way. I am fucking gassed about


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2016)

It is pretty stretchy. #1 is bushiest of them all. If you grow it in a #7 smart pot and mainline it you can keep it small and get great yields.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 23, 2016)

Got my Dank Team order today. I ordered a 10 pack of 501st OG and got 15 extra seeds! 5 packs of 3 each. All of these Im going to guess are testers since I can't find any info on any of them reall except for the Boo Berries and Yzer Kush. But I got:
10 x 501st OG
Freebies:

3 x Skull Candy by Area 51
3 x Yzer Kush by Motarebel
3 x Candy Princess by Motarebel
3 x Pineapple Orange Peel by Motarebel
3 x Boo Berries by Cosa Farms

Im guessing most of these are new strain testers. None of them are on the breeders sites, nor are sold on the dank team website. Very cool though!! Can't wait to pop some of them next round!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 24, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Got my Dank Team order today. I ordered a 10 pack of 501st OG and got 15 extra seeds! 5 packs of 3 each. All of these Im going to guess are testers since I can't find any info on any of them reall except for the Boo Berries and Yzer Kush. But I got:
> 10 x 501st OG
> Freebies:
> 
> ...


Love tdt


----------



## cli420 (Jun 24, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Got my Dank Team order today. I ordered a 10 pack of 501st OG and got 15 extra seeds! 5 packs of 3 each. All of these Im going to guess are testers since I can't find any info on any of them reall except for the Boo Berries and Yzer Kush. But I got:
> 10 x 501st OG
> Freebies:
> 
> ...



Just to get that many for free is very nice of them. They will be getting my money.... I'm looking forward to your new grow. I say we grow the same strains and then compare. #1 World Series grow battle


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 24, 2016)

cli420 said:


> Just to get that many for free is very nice of them. They will be getting my money.... I'm looking forward to your new grow. I say we grow the same strains and then compare. #1 World Series grow battle


Lets do it man! Grab a pack of the 501st OG, didnyou check out the Rare Dankness site yet or check out their strains? Last I checked they had 2 left so get on it! Ill be harvesting my current grow in mid August and starting the new one probably Early-mid September.


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 24, 2016)

I know I'm kind of late to the party, but my little GTH#1 seedling just broke ground. It's my first RD


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 24, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I know I'm kind of late to the party, but my little GTH#1 seedling just broke ground. It's my first RD


Awesome! When I do a sativa run one of these days Im most likely gonna run their GTH#1. It won high times strongest strains on earth award and multiple best sativa awards so it sounds legit!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 25, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> For those of you who have ordered from The Dank Team, did they you an enail when they shipped your order? Or just the order confirmation email? Ive head some people say they got a shipment email with tracking info, and some say they just received their order in 3-5 days but never received an email that their order was shipped. Just curious.


I had problems using my credit card. Every time I press to order it would just send me back to the same page. Wtf....so I had to pay over the phone. But I ordered dungeons vault grandpas breath.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I had problems using my credit card. Every time I press to order it would just send me back to the same page. Wtf....so I had to pay over the phone. But I ordered dungeons vault grandpas breath.


I was having that issue as well. It just needed my phone number. If u dont have all the info filled out it will keep dsending you back. It says the phone number is optional, but it won't let you complete the pirchase without it. Probably just some weird coding issue idk.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 25, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Awesome! When I do a sativa run one of these days Im most likely gonna run their GTH#1. It won high times strongest strains on earth award and multiple best sativa awards so it sounds legit!


I just received gth x msh from them. Fem seed. Can't wait to grow her out.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll be starting these in about a week.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 26, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I'll be starting these in about a week.


Nice! That Moonshine Haze looks bomb too. Don't think you can go wrong with any of their genetics.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 26, 2016)

DNA top notch breeder


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

GTH #2








GTH #1




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow those gth really grow massive if given the opportunity! you must have the coolest neighbours ever man...mine are the exact opposte & its a nightmare


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Bummer! This is the first time I have let them grow as big as they want.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 6, 2016)

big ass girls mo, can't wait to see em stretch.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

I was watering today and noticed the GTH #1 is already getting frosty!

GTH #2 in the ground is much more airy and sativa looking - and 8 feet tall!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 9, 2016)

Been running bodhi the last yesr or so, but discovered mu local growshop is selling rd n tga, so I grabbed a pack of buford og..any info on this one?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was watering today and noticed the GTH #1 is already getting frosty!
> 
> GTH #2 in the ground is much more airy and sativa looking - and 8 feet tall!


I feel really bad about talking trash about GTH because it is one of the few that I kept around, and I am giving it a lot more pots and space this time. Its cool seeing the indoor/outdoor difference. I think that I will use a screen for this strain next time though because mine are floppy, but not the worst that I have had. This is the leaf compost that Greasemonkey helped me figure out. He said that the 2nd or 3rd time to recycle the soil should be the best, but it does look pretty good. These are only starting week #4 and I am expecting big buds after my first run with it! EDIT: I said week 3 earlier, sorry...


I also feel bad for using Eagle 20. I am trying to learn from the organic guys. Anyways, I sprayed the mother plant and waited about 2 weeks before I cloned it. Then, I trashed the mother. It was getting way too tall and akward on top of being sprayed... I think that these clones should be fine though. I just kind of freaked out and went nuclear as my 1st option.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

These are wk#6 and wk#8 pics from seed on my first run... I know that I have shown them before, but I have high expectations for it now. It is not fluffy at all, nice and dense!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> These are wk#6 and wk#8 pics from seed on my first run... I know that I have shown them before, but I have high expectations for it now. It is not fluffy at all, nice and dense!!!
> View attachment 3743627
> View attachment 3743628


Nice! How many GHT's are you currently running?


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

Finally narrowed down my pheno hunt of raredarkness. #6 & #12 I think from two different packs. They are around day 14 of flower. Once they finish the decision will be made wich one to keep. 
#6

 
#12


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! How many GHT's are you currently running?


I have 9 of them in 8gal pots. I am still learning this strain and I am trying to figure out things like stretch and and how to train it... I finally got my soil down and now I need to learn how to train!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! How many GHT's are you currently running?


I meant to say week 3+ on my GTH. Sorry, I really dont keep accurate tabs on a calendar or anything.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 28, 2016)

Buford og


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 28, 2016)

Rare Dankness Moonshine's Ghost Train I have two more in the ground.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 29, 2016)

@greasemonkeymann 

This is where I posted my GTH pics... The new batch is in the compost that you helped me with! This has a strong lime-haze smell/flavor which is nice on such a big plant. Its hard to find a big, good smelling plant!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> dungeons vault grandpas breath.


I am interested to see how that turns out!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am interested to see how that turns out!!!


Will definetly keep you posted. I'm about to put 6 of them in flower in about 10 days. And I have 6 more that I just started up to. They look kind of shitty but they will bounce back with some canna love.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am interested to see how that turns out!!!


mmm, grandpas breath...
my grandpa had false teeth and smoked cigars...
I hope none of strains ever, ever, have grandpas breath...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Will definetly keep you posted. I'm about to put 6 of them in flower in about 10 days. And I have 6 more that I just started up to. They look kind of shitty but they will bounce back with some canna love. View attachment 3744585View attachment 3744586


i think those seedlings want some more aeration in there my man, those don't like pure coco, holds too much water.
and holy hell you got some bigass plants in those party cups!
you transplant before flower right?
10 daays to trigger and i'd give em at least a 2 gal pot.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i think those seedlings want some more aeration in there my man, those don't like pure coco, holds too much water.
> and holy hell you got some bigass plants in those party cups!
> you transplant before flower right?
> 10 daays to trigger and i'd give em at least a 2 gal pot.


Lol thanks greasy for looking out. I just fed the smaller girls yesterday because they was drying out so I took the pic right after I fed them. Yeah those are some pig girls in the solo cups. I'll put them in 2 gallon smart pots tomorrow. Yes I wil transplant them before flower but I have a feeling 4/6 are males. Ugh!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Lol thanks greasy for looking out. I just fed the smaller girls yesterday because they was drying out so I took the pic right after I fed them. Yeah those are some pig girls in the solo cups. I'll put them in 2 gallon smart pots tomorrow. Yes I wil transplant them before flower but I have a feeling 4/6 are males. Ugh!


ohhh man... fuckin dudes always ruining the party


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmm, grandpas breath...
> my grandpa had false teeth and smoked cigars...
> I hope none of strains ever, ever, have grandpas breath...


Funny that you say that dvg make a strain called false teeth?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Lol thanks greasy for looking out. I just fed the smaller girls yesterday because they was drying out so I took the pic right after I fed them. Yeah those are some pig girls in the solo cups. I'll put them in 2 gallon smart pots tomorrow. Yes I wil transplant them before flower but I have a feeling 4/6 are males. Ugh!


Grease is a growing guru and listining to him has made a big change for me! I just dont feel that I know enough to tell people what to do, so I keep my mouth shut. Grease got me doing compost and things are looking happy. This is Bodhi's Dream Beaver, sorry its not RD, but after my GTH starts to fill in I will be showing them off also.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2016)

GTH sativa pheno at 11 feet and still not showing sex:




Others:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH sativa pheno at 11 feet and still not showing sex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to get to enjoy more of the seed pack than I did since you are outdoors. Most of the pack was not suitable for indoor. I had a tropical stretchy one that I was sad to let go of, but it was just too akward for indoor... Looks nice Mo!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Grease is a growing guru and listining to him has made a big change for me! I just dont feel that I know enough to tell people what to do, so I keep my mouth shut. Grease got me doing compost and things are looking happy. This is Bodhi's Dream Beaver, sorry its not RD, but after my GTH starts to fill in I will be showing them off also.View attachment 3744844


Come on mustang rd only please ..
Now back on topic.




Just fuckin around lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2016)

All of the others have PM in 100 degree dry weather!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Moonshine's Ghost Train two in the ground one in a smart pot and one being grown inside   .


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 1, 2016)

Talk about a nice fast girl! It reminds me of a Texas A&M cheerleader down in beef country. Big, fast, easy, and there is enough for eveyone at the party! "Party Girl" pheno!

I think that this was the same angle as last time. Still early on week#4 or so...
 
 

A little "Beaver" shot hangin out on the right side(drooping), GTH is about 4 weeks behind it and is catching up FAST!
 

Here is a pic of the underside. I am def going to look into a screen for this next time, because she is dying to get tied up! Party girl likes bondage! Even the larf fills in nice!!!
 
Chunky underskirt


----------



## Igntous137 (Aug 1, 2016)

Scott's og, getting it's fade on. 
Unfortunately it hermd on me.. but it smoked nice nevertheless


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

Shit that's beautiful. If buford og is that nice ill b happy!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> If buford og is that nice ill b happy!


It is fairly new, I didnt even know it exsisted. Hell yeah, looks like a headband variation! Nice

I've ran about 4 1/2 packs of RD and I have not been disappointed. It seems like the OG's are a little on the small side, but dank as hell.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is fairly new, I didnt even know it exsisted. Hell yeah, looks like a headband variation! Nice
> 
> I've ran about 4 1/2 packs of RD and I have not been disappointed. It seems like the OG's are a little on the small side, but dank as hell.


Have you ran the starkiller og? I was thinking of getting a pack or two.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 2, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Have you ran the starkiller og? I was thinking of getting a pack or two.


I got 7 females from my pack! One pheno was earthy but big, fast, and frosty. 2nd was more fuely and a hint of gun powder after its been fired, a lot like Cali's Jedi kush. 3rd looked like a runt at first but it started with a sulfur smell, later into flower it ranged from skunk, finger nail polish remover, fuel, and a hint of lemon. You could taste the lemon better on exhale, but it kind of lost that lemon after cloning off of it for 2yrs. I was hard on it, like I said, I had it for 2yrs. I was trying to find pics, but no bueno...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Scotts week 3/4.
> View attachment 3593106 View attachment 3593107
> 
> StarKiller, it is less than a week ahead of Scotts.
> ...


I found a post with a few pics on it, including the tropical punch GTH that I didnt clone because it was way too stretchy... Maybe it is time to learn how to train!


sky rocket said:


> Have you ran the starkiller og? I was thinking of getting a pack or two.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I posted pics of my Starkiller and ghost of leeroy on someone else's thread, I bet nobody would care if I post them here also?
> I have pics of a mother plant and flowering plants are going on week4. I rushed my clones and they did not really get as big and bushy as I wanted, but I learn!
> 
> View attachment 3555333 View attachment 3555335 View attachment 3555337 View attachment 3555338 View attachment 3555339
> ...


Here is a vege pic of the "burnt rubber" pheno.

These pics are from last year before I started composting. I think that I was using Espoma and/or Build-a-soil back then with 1/3 peat, 1/3 aeration, 1/3 vermicompost. I feel like I have came a long way since these last pics!


----------



## disratory (Aug 9, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Fant
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Did you grow this? As soon as I saw these guys I knew I wanted a RD cross. Once I saw Starkiller OG and 501st... Being a massive star wars fan (and my cousin is even in the 501st!) I knew I had to have one of these. Ive always been a huge fan of Skywalker OG. The look, taste, smell... Ive always loved a good kush with the piney/sweet flavor. I really love the purple in the nugs and the dark leaves of the plants too. The nugs are very reminiscent of GSC.
> This will be my winter grow. My current grow is planned to harvest mid-late August. The RD website says these guys like cooler temps so trying to grow these in the summer here would be a bad call. Temps have reached the upper 80's this summer already for a week. If I decide to clone this out and continue it year around, Ill need to invest in a small a/c unit I guess.


How did the starkiller work out for you?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 9, 2016)

disratory said:


> How did the starkiller work out for you?


I haven't grown starkiller. I couldn't find it anywhere st the time; everyone was sold out. I picked up a pack of 501sy though that I will be starting this week. Very excited for it!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 10, 2016)

Moonshine's Ghost Train from yesterday.


----------



## disratory (Aug 10, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> I haven't grown starkiller. I couldn't find it anywhere st the time; everyone was sold out. I picked up a pack of 501sy though that I will be starting this week. Very excited for it!


ah damn, was asking since i was able to pick up a pack of seeds of it in june


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2016)

Big GTH was a male. Cut it way back to four branches.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 11, 2016)

disratory said:


> ah damn, was asking since i was able to pick up a pack of seeds of it in june


I really wanted starkiller but I couldn't find it. I figured 501st would be the next best thing as I really wanted a skywalker cross. The only difference is that the 501st uses RD#1 and Starkiller uses RD#2.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 12, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> I really wanted starkiller but I couldn't find it. I figured 501st would be the next best thing as I really wanted a skywalker cross. The only difference is that the 501st uses RD#1 and Starkiller uses RD#2.


The attitude/choices have starkiller available.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> The attitude/choices have starkiller available.


Thanks but I already got the 501st. I think Ill be going with Bodhi for my next run after this. Ive been looking at ssdd and his wookie crosses. Thinking maybe the loompa's headband x wookie or maybe gg#4 wookie. We will see


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 14, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Thanks but I already got the 501st. I think Ill be going with Bodhi for my next run after this. Ive been looking at ssdd and his wookie crosses. Thinking maybe the loompa's headband x wookie or maybe gg#4 wookie. We will see


Are you shopping at Great Lake Genetics? They have a buy 2 get one free on bodhi. I just ordered Satsuma and lavender jack then got barefoot doc as a freebie. Wookie is supposed to be a lavender/sour flavor. I was tempted by his loompa crosses also!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 14, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Are you shopping at Great Lake Genetics? They have a buy 2 get one free on bodhi. I just ordered Satsuma and lavender jack then got barefoot doc as a freebie. Wookie is supposed to be a lavender/sour flavor. I was tempted by his loompa crosses also!


Thats who I was thinking of going with. I saw that! I couldn't do it with this paycheck, had some other priorities (damnit!) but Im thinking I might pull the trigger if the deal is still going on the week after next. Ive mever ordered from them and Ive only ever used a cc to order seeds, never mailed cash. Im a litter apprehensive about it but Ive heard nothing but excellent things about them so Im not too worried. 
I migt have to get some new seeds anyways. My last crop was completely ruined by a bug infestetion that hit our area. It wasn't only my grow room but the whole house and property and neighbors too. There was no saving them. So, I waited a few weeks and they finally went away and the temps cooles down a bit so I germes 10 of my 501st seeds. 9/10 popped. 2 of those 9 kind of just stopped growing from there and never popped out of the dirt.. Not sure what happened there. The other 7 are looking great so far, 2 days above ground. I also popped one of my sample packs (Motarebel "Candy Princess" [C99xLungCandy]). 2/3 didnt pop lol, the other looks great. Now the tempe have shot back up. It was 105 today which means it got up to 91 in my grow room. The babies still look fine but Im worried the heat and being this young they might not make it. Im gonna try moving them inside my room tomorrow with the a/c. Ill make some sort of makeshift tent in my closet and just put them under 1 t5 instead of 4 to hopefully slow down their growth a little to get through the heat wave. Ugh! I really hate summer... But on the upside, if these die... I will be forced to order my Bodhi gear... Heh heh... A good excuse for the wife indeed


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 14, 2016)

I know this isn't the place for this, but regarding my last post: how long can seedlings put up with temps th high (88-92Ish)? They seem fine after 2 days of it. 2 days above ground. I have them in a bug rubbermaid bin as a homemade humidity dome under 2 t5's. I removed 2 of the bulbs from my hood to try and bring temps down...
I also changed the timer today to be on between 6pm-12pm. So off between 12pm-6pm when its hottest. We will see if that helps.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 16, 2016)

Rugburn og Rare Dankness week 3 flower. Stretchy plants that have to be trained or they would shoot to the ceiling. I got 6 females out of the pack 1 died . Very very easy to grow and since I put them in flower they are getting stinky and starting to frost a little bit. They don't look as though they will yield very big though right now.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

So I narrowed it down to 2 raredarkness phenos #6 and #12 from two different packs. If I pheno hunt I try to get at least 2 packs. 24 (12 under each light) girls under 2x600 magnum xxxl hoods. I topped and lolly pop. For my conditions I finally found my growing style where I can maximize and utilize my light use for my 600 with veg times of 2-3 weeks (I hate vegging long). 33 days in flower.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3762200 View attachment 3762199 So I narrowed it down to 2 raredarkness phenos #6 and #12 from two different packs. If I pheno hunt I try to get at least 2 packs. 24 (12 under each light) girls under 2x600 magnum xxxl hoods. I topped and lolly pop. For my conditions I finally found my growing style where I can maximize and utilize my light use for my 600 with veg times of 2-3 weeks (I hate vegging long). 33 days in flower. View attachment 3762198


What strain ?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What strain ?


Raredarkness


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Raredarkness


Dem rare darkness is pretty


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Raredarkness


I get it now. I thought you were saying rare Dankness lol sorry


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I get it now. I thought you were saying rare Dankness lol sorry


Yeah kind of confusing. Raredankness raredarkness


----------



## brownbusta (Aug 20, 2016)

My rare darkness was pretty, but the high was shitty. Hopefully you get some potency out of those. Mine was a clone.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 20, 2016)

Igntous137 said:


> View attachment 3747334
> View attachment 3747335
> Scott's og, getting it's fade on.
> Unfortunately it hermd on me.. but it smoked nice nevertheless


My Scott's OG hermied on me hardcore, too, it was a fem. The smoke was avery nice, but it was a pain in the ass and fucked that run up a bit for me.
I have another feminized bean but I am hesitant to run it, surprise boy parts is not my jam.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

Seems like a lot of there gear is hermied? Pretty damn expensive for untested hermie stuff. Not cool but they do have some nice stuff out there too !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 21, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Seems like a lot of there gear is hermied? Pretty damn expensive for untested hermie stuff. Not cool but they do have some nice stuff out there too !


I hoped the hermie talk was hater-hype, but alas. I think a lot of fire strains in the OG domain have that problem, though. I will still buy some more of their gear, probably, I want the Little Chief Collabs Tangie Ghost Train pretty badly. Would like to see a grow journal of Dank Commander, too, it seems appealing to me.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 21, 2016)

Rare Dankness Moonshine's Ghost Train


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's some odd shaped leaves on 2/7 of my 501st og's. It was really hot (88-95F) for the first week. Im on week two now and temps have stabilized back to 75-77. I wonder if the heat caused this mutation?


----------



## disratory (Aug 26, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Here's some odd shaped leaves on 2/7 of my 501st og's. It was really hot (88-95F) for the first week. Im on week two now and temps have stabilized back to 75-77. I wonder if the heat caused this mutation?
> 
> View attachment 3766004 View attachment 3766005 View attachment 3766006 View attachment 3766007
> View attachment 3766008


I had the exact same mutation on 3/8 of the starkiller seeds I germinated. My temps never go above 77 and never below 74, I doubt it was heat.


----------



## disratory (Aug 26, 2016)

Also that only showed up at the same point it showed up on yours, the leaves all have 11 fingers now.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 26, 2016)

hm thats pretty cool. I noticed on the rd site that it says starkiller doesn't like high temps or ph, did you find that to be true? Im wondering if the 501's are the same since they are so closely related. My water ph is super high here @ ~8.0. I adjust it, but just curious.


----------



## disratory (Aug 26, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> hm thats pretty cool. I noticed on the rd site that it says starkiller doesn't like high temps or ph, did you find that to be true? Im wondering if the 501's are the same since they are so closely related. My water ph is super high here @ ~8.0. I adjust it, but just curious.


I keep my ph between 5.5-6.0 (rdwc). I am about to enter the 3rd week of veg at this point so it may be a bit too early too say, although i will comment on the plants being pretty damn hardy as they recovered from a small root rot within a few days and began growing quickly within a week of the beginning of the rot (water temp rose to 74F from the 65F its supposed to be at).


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My Scott's OG hermied on me hardcore, too, it was a fem. The smoke was avery nice, but it was a pain in the ass and fucked that run up a bit for me.
> I have another feminized bean but I am hesitant to run it, surprise boy parts is not my jam.


Thinking about ordering from midweek song mine are regulars.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> Thinking about ordering from midweek song mine are regulars.


I think you'll love the smoke, and I only have one seed to base my experience on, so it isn't statistically significant.


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Beach bum, is another.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 28, 2016)

Buford OG
Got my clones and 3-4 nice females I'm thinking. Gonna start bloom n a week.


----------



## kgp (Aug 28, 2016)

@Michael Huntherz I thought Scott's of was tk X raredankness1? Rd1 is a male. No way it's feminized. I call bullshit on that one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2016)

kgp said:


> @Michael Huntherz I thought Scott's of was tk X raredankness1? Rd1 is a male. No way it's feminized. I call bullshit on that one.


They have fems of the Scotts OG. Most likely a s1 of their keeper pheno 

http://raredankness.com/Seeds/KUSH/ScottsOG.htm


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Moonshine's Ghost Train


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 28, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Moonshine's Ghost Train
> View attachment 3768168 View attachment 3768171 View attachment 3768172


You have poison ivy right next to your plant. Be careful lol that stuff sucks


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You have poison ivy right next to your plant. Be careful lol that stuff sucks


I put up wrong pics these are Fruit Loops Og
If your talking about the last pic I think that is a blackberry bush but I'll double check
Thank you


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I put up wrong pics these are Fruit Loops Og
> If your talking about the last pic I think that is a blackberry bush but I'll double check
> Thank you


Yeah it could be that too. They look a lot a like .


----------



## kgp (Aug 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They have fems of the Scotts OG. Most likely a s1 of their keeper pheno
> 
> http://raredankness.com/Seeds/KUSH/ScottsOG.htm


That's totally misleading and different genetic makeup. Especially that they don't say exactly what it is. Good info.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 29, 2016)

kgp said:


> That's totally misleading and different genetic makeup. Especially that they don't say exactly what it is. Good info.


All the seed companies are doing this now. There is no honor amongst thieves. If we keep buying there garbage then they will keep putting it out there for sale. You could make better genetics at home most of the time that is what is happening with seed companies too. Bill or tom and his buddies get together and pollen chuck a bunch of stuff and bam gg #4 x everything or ogbk x everything and there not tested and then hundreds of people get shit genetics with hermied and mutants but hey that was your fault ,not the shitty companies fault ,sorry on to the next one .


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 29, 2016)

N


Stonironi said:


> You have poison ivy right next to your plant. Be careful lol that stuff sucks


Good thing I didn't click on the picture I am allergic to that stuff.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

kgp said:


> That's totally misleading and different genetic makeup. Especially that they don't say exactly what it is. Good info.


Yea it is bro. I found out Cali Conn is doing the same I would've never known there regs are different than the fems but they are. And it's only on their site it doesn't say this at the banks

DeadHead OG
Strain: Hybrid Indica/Sativa (Mostly Sativa)
Lineage: Chem 91 Skunk Va x SFV OG IBL
Seeds: Fem & Reg
Fem seeds- Chem 91 Skunk Va x Tahoe OG Kush S1
Reg seeds- Chem 91 Skunk Va x SFV OG IBL Male
Yield: Large
Flowering Time: 60-65 Days

I agree with @Stonironi that it's going on with lots of them. How many breeders do you see with and OG male or Chem male lol come on man lol but yea they need to be more upfront about stuff like this


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> All the seed companies are doing this now. There is no honor amongst thieves. If we keep buying there garbage then they will keep putting it out there for sale. You could make better genetics at home most of the time that is what is happening with seed companies too. Bill or tom and his buddies get together and pollen chuck a bunch of stuff and bam gg #4 x everything or ogbk x everything and there not tested and then hundreds of people get shit genetics with hermied and mutants but hey that was your fault ,not the shitty companies fault ,sorry on to the next one .


It's a.good job we have forums then so you only by from reputable breeders!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 29, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> Thinking about ordering from midweek song mine are regulars.


When I first got into RD everyone was saying that they have a separate breeding program for the Euro seed banks. If you want some beans that have been made from state-side, you would have to order from someone like JamesBean. They come from american breeders and not the secondary breeders over seas.

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone have the skinny on whose outsourcing to the Spanish and whose the real deal.....

It's funny back bedroom breeders are laughed at now...when this all goes super commercial they will become boutique lool


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

I just gave mr. bean all my denieros


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> When I first got into RD everyone was saying that they have a separate breeding program for the Euro seed banks. If you want some beans that have been made from state-side, you would have to order from someone like JamesBean. They come from american breeders and not the secondary breeders over seas.
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


The ones I want are out stock  plus not looking for 12 pks.Thanks for the recommend much appreciated.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2016)

Been looking at Rd chem fire..... to buy or not? I'd this company solid still??


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 29, 2016)

kgp said:


> That's totally misleading and different genetic makeup. Especially that they don't say exactly what it is. Good info.


It isn't exactly a different genetic makeup, is it? I'm not intimately familiar with making feminized seeds, but I don't understand what you are saying about a different genetic makeup. I am bummed they didn't stabilize the fucking thing, but genetically it is still the progeny of triangle and rd1, just selfed. *That's what fems are*; like, by definition, yo. I knew that going in, I don't feel misled, just disappointed she's got balls.

As for calling bullshit on my post before using google for a few seconds, that's fucking retarded, boss. I do it occasionally, myself.  Cheers.

At least it was fire smoke, unlike Elemental's Honey Bananas that came out weak as fuck, tasted nice, but not a stony pony. The weakest weed I have personally grown.


----------



## kgp (Aug 30, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It isn't exactly a different genetic makeup, is it? I'm not intimately familiar with making feminized seeds, but I don't understand what you are saying about a different genetic makeup. I am bummed they didn't stabilize the fucking thing, but genetically it is still the progeny of triangle and rd1, just selfed. *That's what fems are*; like, by definition, yo. I knew that going in, I don't feel misled, just disappointed she's got balls.
> 
> As for calling bullshit on my post before using google for a few seconds, that's fucking retarded, boss. I do it occasionally, myself.  Cheers.
> 
> At least it was fire smoke, unlike Elemental's Honey Bananas that came out weak as fuck, tasted nice, but not a stony pony. The weakest weed I have personally grown.


An S1 vs f1 is very different. I just feel they should advertise as such. An f1 could be stable but an s1 could throw a bunch of different shit. Genetically similar, however how a plant breeds, how dominant the traits are plays a big role in what pops out of the seed. I've grown rd before and I just popped about 50 more to hunt. Never had herm problems. 

I'm not retarded but am a self proclaimed asshole at times. I owe it to you. Sorry buddy. Seems the info is hidden on rd site and not widely broadcasted.

Happy growing.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 30, 2016)

kgp said:


> An S1 vs f1 is very different. I just feel they should advertise as such. An f1 could be stable but an s1 could throw a bunch of different shit. Genetically similar, however how a plant breeds, how dominant the traits are plays a big role in what pops out of the seed. I've grown rd before and I just popped about 50 more to hunt. Never had herm problems.
> 
> I'm not retarded but am a self proclaimed asshole at times. I owe it to you. Sorry buddy. Seems the info is hidden on rd site and not widely broadcasted.
> 
> Happy growing.


All good man, I'm hearing what you're saying. An F1 that is then grown out and selectively selfed with colloidal silver and subsequently test-grown to see if it throws a bunch of herms is very different thing from a straight S1 thrown on the market, but the timeline that this is all happening in makes me know it isn't damn likely. I guess my baseline is a lot more cynical in that way. I assume people are taking shortcuts and hope they are not. New shit is popping up too fast for most of these breeders to be really working every line diligently. The more I learn the more I'm wary of fems, but I pretty much understand the risk. I have to say some of the big name breeders who get a shit rap online have really had the most reliable results I've seen, in my short time growing. I know this is the RD thread so I'm hesitant to name names, but some small-time folks are definitely doing it right all the way down the line. (*cough* *cough* Professor P) - and I still don't hate on RD at all, just not likely to buy any more fems from them.

I, too, am a self-proclaimed asshole, we have that in common. I'd rather be an asshole than an idiot, any day.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

I think what kgp is getting at mainly is they need to be more specific on what the genetics are. If your buying Scotts OG regs or fem you expect the beans to be a f1 cross of Triangle Kush x RD1. If you sell fems of Scott's OG and it's a s1 of selected Scotts OG pheno then it isn't the same. Depending on how homogenous the parents are the f1 regs cross may only have a few phenos but you take one of those phenos s1 it and it opens up the genetic library to be completely different than what the f1 regs will put out. 

Just like I posted with the Cali Conn gear I bet most people who grow/n Deadhead OG don't even how different the regs and fems are. Reg use Sfv OG IBL male and fems use Tahoe OG s1 but Cali Conn sells them as the same. Just because the parents are OG it's not the same so I just think we want them to be more specific about the genetic makeup


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think what kgp is getting at mainly is they need to be more specific on what the genetics are. If your buying Scotts OG regs or fem you expect the beans to be a f1 cross of Triangle Kush x RD1. If you sell fems of Scott's OG and it's a s1 of selected Scotts OG pheno then it isn't the same. Depending on how homogenous the parents are the f1 regs cross may only have a few phenos but you take one of those phenos s1 it and it opens up the genetic library to be completely different than what the f1 regs will put out.
> 
> Just like I posted with the Cali Conn gear I bet most people who grow/n Deadhead OG don't even how different the regs and fems are. Reg use Sfv OG IBL male and fems use Tahoe OG s1 but Cali Conn sells them as the same. Just because the parents are OG it's not the same so I just think we want them to be more specific about the genetic makeup


And here we are again, reasonable people who reasonably agree, once we define the terms in specific. I think my expectations were just a bit lower to start with.

Low expectations are one key to a happy life.
_( Lower than that...
...even lower...
...there you go! )_​That reminds me, I have an SFV hermie seed from the real-deal cut...will run it someday soon.

I saw your earlier post about Cali Conn. That's a bit more shady, no doubt about it. I've avoided them because of your posts in other threads.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> And here we are again, reasonable people who reasonably agree, once we define the terms in specific. I think my expectations were just a bit lower to start with.
> 
> Low expectations are one key to a happy life.
> _( Lower than that...
> ...


Don't let me completely steer you away from their gear cus even tho they have problems with herms and listing what is what they do have fire. Other breeders use Cali Conn gear so that lets you know there's fire to be find but you have to take that chance and go through them. For me it's just too many really good breeders where I don't have to worry like that but maybe one day I will get something to see how it's like but as of now I won't touch their gear.

I do have some Rare Dankness Lee Roy I will get to soon as I'm planning a funk seed popping. Anybody had any experience with his one??


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think what kgp is getting at mainly is they need to be more specific on what the genetics are. If your buying Scotts OG regs or fem you expect the beans to be a f1 cross of Triangle Kush x RD1. If you sell fems of Scott's OG and it's a s1 of selected Scotts OG pheno then it isn't the same. Depending on how homogenous the parents are the f1 regs cross may only have a few phenos but you take one of those phenos s1 it and it opens up the genetic library to be completely different than what the f1 regs will put out.
> 
> Just like I posted with the Cali Conn gear I bet most people who grow/n Deadhead OG don't even how different the regs and fems are. Reg use Sfv OG IBL male and fems use Tahoe OG s1 but Cali Conn sells them as the same. Just because the parents are OG it's not the same so I just think we want them to be more specific about the genetic makeup


The deadhead regs were pretty good imo . Nothing spectacular but good none the less


----------



## KushyMcKush (Sep 2, 2016)

501st OG. 14 days from seed, and they are already stinking up my room no joke. Leaf rub is very sweet smelling and pungent as hell. I could sit there all day and smell that. Popped 10, 8 germed, 1 did not break ground. These are growing quick and looking great though. Very impressed so far. the babies are bodhi stuff. 

    

Topped a few, but I want to probably keep half single cola. We will see.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 2, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> 501st OG. 14 days from seed, and they are already stinking up my room no joke. Leaf rub is very sweet smelling and pungent as hell. I could sit there all day and smell that. Popped 10, 8 germed, 1 did not break ground. These are growing quick and looking great though. Very impressed so far. the babies are bodhi stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3771265 View attachment 3771266 View attachment 3771267 View attachment 3771268
> 
> ...


Thanks kushykush next yr rare is on my list. Nice to hear nothing but good stuff. Keep us I formed love to watch your grow.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't let me completely steer you away from their gear cus even tho they have problems with herms and listing what is what they do have fire. Other breeders use Cali Conn gear so that lets you know there's fire to be find but you have to take that chance and go through them. For me it's just too many really good breeders where I don't have to worry like that but maybe one day I will get something to see how it's like but as of now I won't touch their gear.
> 
> I do have some Rare Dankness Lee Roy I will get to soon as I'm planning a funk seed popping. Anybody had any experience with his one??


Do it. Tasted a lot like Sprite but in OG form if that makes any sense. Dense af golfballs. And visually stunning


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

I got a lot of rare dankness seeds I am currently hoarding, has anyone grown the Grape Ox or the Longs Peak Blues?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I do have some Rare Dankness Lee Roy I will get to soon as I'm planning a funk seed popping. Anybody had any experience with his one??


same batch from me,,, from colorado.... so you shouldnt have any problems...
lee roy... no herms no problems.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

kgp said:


> I'm not retarded but am a self proclaimed asshole at times.





Michael Huntherz said:


> I, too, am a self-proclaimed asshole, we have that in common. I'd rather be an asshole than an idiot, any day.


asshole by nature over here


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> same batch from me,,, from colorado.... so you shouldnt have any problems...
> lee roy... no herms no problems.
> View attachment 3771502 View attachment 3771503 View attachment 3771504 View attachment 3771505


Looks awesome bro. Looks like a nice OG cross...was it as good as your Aspi keeper? I know they are different crosses and breeders but just wondering.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I got a lot of rare dankness seeds I am currently hoarding, has anyone grown the Grape Ox or the Longs Peak Blues?


No hoarding allowed


----------



## Beemo (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks awesome bro. Looks like a nice OG cross...was it as good as your Aspi keeper? I know they are different crosses and breeders but just wondering.


nah, but i should of kept it tho... its one of those, i wish i still had strains... 
it was really nice... yield, taste,n potency was top notch... 
only reason why i didnt keep it was, i was looking for the purple pheno... 
hopefully me or you will find it in the rest of the pack....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

GTH Male pruned back to four branches:



One GTH female left. Nice structure and no PM.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Sep 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH Male pruned back to four branches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to do with all that pollen?


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 4, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> What are you going to do with all that pollen?


Make some Dankness of the Highest Order brohanus. Ive heard tale and seen some pictures of Mo's crosses and they look sstunning. As a matter of fact I've never been disappointed by any photo he's uploaded haha. @Mohican Your garden always looks spectacular man, I love it. I'm hoping someday I can have such a flourishing backyard!! Keep your green thumb up man


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks!

These are from a Purple Haze cross:



Grown outdoors in the sun!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 12, 2016)

Moonshine's Ghost Train


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2016)

GTH:


----------



## KushyMcKush (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone who's grown the 501st og or similar notice that they didn't like beig topped? I have 7 and topped 3 of those. All of the topped ones are growing a bit funky now. They seem healthy, just odd mutations. One developed 3 leaf sets on a node, one is just growing kind of asymmetrically, and the other has super bubbly looking leaves and is very short and stubby. All the natural grown ones are super healthy looking and vigorous. They also seem very sensitive. When I have to turn them and bend them a little to check them out or try to look at the nodes to sex... Basically any time I handle them at all... They get really droopy for a bit and generally seem unhappy about it lol. Ive normally been able to manhandle other plants Ive had with no reaction like that whatsoever. They stink like very nicely and are gorgeous... Just sensitive. 
Ill have to get some pics of them today.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Has anyone who's grown the 501st og or similar notice that they didn't like beig topped? I have 7 and topped 3 of those. All of the topped ones are growing a bit funky now. They seem healthy, just odd mutations. One developed 3 leaf sets on a node, one is just growing kind of asymmetrically, and the other has super bubbly looking leaves and is very short and stubby. All the natural grown ones are super healthy looking and vigorous. They also seem very sensitive. When I have to turn them and bend them a little to check them out or try to look at the nodes to sex... Basically any time I handle them at all... They get really droopy for a bit and generally seem unhappy about it lol. Ive normally been able to manhandle other plants Ive had with no reaction like that whatsoever. They stink like very nicely and are gorgeous... Just sensitive.
> Ill have to get some pics of them today.


Not completely related but my Rugburn og hates transplanting. Every time I transplant her she gets very temperamental for almost 2 weeks and then she straightens out and is perfect again . Weird but definitely not unheard of. Genetics being grown indoors all the time are coming out with a lot of different oddities ?


----------



## Hawoodrose (Sep 14, 2016)

Yop RIU !

Just finish my grow journal, if someone have some interest for the Leeroy, check my journal below !
An awesome strain , pepper kush smell, and the taste is the same ! Little rock bud, frost bud ! Good high without cough lock a the end !

i am pleased to launch another session of RareDankness !!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Sep 14, 2016)

501st OG's - Day 24. Rolling right along. The 7 biggest ones on the left. 
 

This one is turning out to be quite the big ass bush. Too bad its leaning male. I tied the top down 2 days ago. 
  

Im really hoping this one is female. The second nicest one in there. 
 

Some of the others. I topped 3/7. 
   

Ill be back just before flowering, then with some flowering pics later


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 15, 2016)

Lee Roy is one of my gotta get seeds. Starkiller is another one I want to try.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

Buford og
Growing very much like bubbagot bodhi bubba that's amazing n Corey kush thats an amazing bubba so can't wait to see what Buford offers


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

Raredarkness drying up. I think she's my keeper out of 2 packs (I hope because I threw away all the other possible moms).


----------



## smashcity (Sep 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Raredarkness drying up. I think she's my keeper out of 2 packs (I hope because I threw away all the other possible moms). View attachment 3792407


2 packs? Did any of the others that you culled purp up like that. Ive been eyeing these for a while but was always skeptical about how the purp trait would dominate the cross.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

Harvesting the GTH today:





She is not pretty but she is full of seeds 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 1, 2016)

501'st OG's I just flipped today. The 2 on the far left, center, and back right, are all 501'st. The others are bodhi ssdd and one granola funk thats been kind of a runt the whole grow. Im gonna just finish it and see what it produces.


----------



## green217 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been the star killer for months, where is the best spot to get'em at? And amy more suggestions on a good couch locking stable strain to go with it?
Thanks
green


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 3, 2016)

Rugburn og 9 weeks of flower . Smells of blueberry and dank ghost og. Not a great yielder of huge nugs but what I got off of her is pretty damn good. No herms at all and only 3 males out of a full pack of seeds.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Raredarkness drying up. I think she's my keeper out of 2 packs (I hope because I threw away all the other possible moms). View attachment 3792407


very pretty stuff man!, how does the darkness smoke up?


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

have heard its best to buy RD stock from US banks instead of UK cos different bred stock, can anyone recommend a US bank that stocks RD & sends international who accepts CC?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2016)

Buford og. I got a beast n a 10 pack. Ill b running this girl a lot.
Super dense rock hard bud, sour kush bud structure. Very pleased


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Any U.S. banks carry rare darkness strain?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Any U.S. banks carry rare darkness strain?


http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/rare-dankness/
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 8, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/rare-dankness/
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/rare-dankness/
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


Looks like only greenline has the darkness.. Out of stock of course. Might have to get it as herbies or overseas


----------



## texasjack (Oct 9, 2016)

OX from my very first grow. I topped the plant once but no other training or defoliation. Notice the purpleing up top. Pure genetics as this pic was from August. Seeds bought in Colorado.
And Flo-OG from the same grow.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Any U.S. banks carry rare darkness strain?


TDT, jamesbean company


----------



## Shakenbabies (Oct 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> TDT, jamesbean company


I got some ghost train haze from James bean company. Some real fire in those genetics


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

Bufford og
My largest kush to date, haven't smoked it yet but its super sticky


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

Here a pic frow a week ago but I just cut a bunch of pods n put them n a pill bottle. Should I dry the pods first? How do I get pollen n how long will it work stored in the fridge


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 13, 2016)

501st og's day 13. Really excited for these. They have been so easy to grow so far taking everything Ive thrown at them. All 4 females I ended up with are absolutely perfect in every way. one is just a little lankier/thinner than the other 3.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 15, 2016)

Put some of this OX from first grow over 2 years ago in my Pax tonight. It's still got a nice coffee aroma. Lost some potency but still getting me chilled out.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 15, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> 501st og's day 13. Really excited for these. They have been so easy to grow so far taking everything Ive thrown at them. All 4 females I ended up with are absolutely perfect in every way. one is just a little lankier/thinner than the other 3.


Beautiful plants.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 15, 2016)

"OX is a special one. Bubbakush Dom with a hint , just a hint Dj Shorts Blue Moonshine. Both the Katsu and the Pre 98 were used in the line. its a multi bx to the katsu line then a outcross to the Pre98 ,hence (ox). Some selections show decent CBD% but always high THC. Good medicine. We are puting those on the market at a very limited #."
-Moonshine


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 15, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Beautiful plants.


Thank you, Im definitely a fan of growing og's so far. I see many more in my future... I have my eye on several from different breeders. Ive been eyeballing Rudeboi's og and Casper og from Archive.
That Ox looks tastey!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone grow grape ox or longs peak blue? I got some free samples of them and wanted more info before I popped, I ran their moonshine haze and it was fire. thanks.


----------



## Igntous137 (Oct 16, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My Scott's OG hermied on me hardcore, too, it was a fem. The smoke was avery nice, but it was a pain in the ass and fucked that run up a bit for me.
> I have another feminized bean but I am hesitant to run it, surprise boy parts is not my jam.



Mine was also a fem bean, maybe it's a problem with the fem beans?? But other then the balls the smoke was pretty good


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

My Scott's OG had stem balls from seed (common with OGs). Plucked them off and never got another. The clones never got balls.

None of my Blues Peak sprouted. Next time I see the RD team I'll ask for another pack. I love sativas:






Among others:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## texasjack (Oct 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Thank you, Im definitely a fan of growing og's so far. I see many more in my future... I have my eye on several from different breeders. Ive been eyeballing Rudeboi's og and Casper og from Archive.
> That Ox looks tastey!


I still have a few seeds. I'll pop them eventually. Hope they're still good. Colorado bred genetics.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Got very viable pollen sacks on my bufford girl, pretty sure it lightly seeded my crop. Pretty dissapointed but the strain is good enough to keep tryin. If I get seeds n the future ill b dumping it.
But rare dankness is very legit. Super potent strains!!


----------



## texasjack (Oct 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Got very viable pollen sacks on my bufford girl, pretty sure it lightly seeded my crop. Pretty dissapointed but the strain is good enough to keep tryin. If I get seeds n the future ill b dumping it.
> But rare dankness is very legit. Super potent strains!!


My OX threw nanners.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 18, 2016)

I am going to drop my other Scott 's OG fem tonight and, assuming she pops, I will run her as a mom and grow clone only and see how it goes. The nugs were legit, just bummed by the balls, they seeded a number of nice colas


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 18, 2016)

Three of my Moonshine's Ghost Train


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 25, 2016)

Leeroy, only week 2 and plants have double in height, there is a screen down there.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 7, 2016)

texasjack said:


> OX from my very first grow. I topped the plant once but no other training or defoliation. Notice the purpleing up top. Pure genetics as this pic was from August. Seeds bought in Colorado.View attachment 3800454
> And Flo-OG from the same grow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800455


Texasjack....that looks like some of the lighter Flo pheno I got in Colorado. Stuff is crazy good too.

Done a taste test yet? Looks like some good work there.
That is one of their strains I've been wanting to try for way too long


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 8, 2016)

501st OG day 35. Though this picture came out cool. Smells very strongly of lemon ir citrus chemical cleaner. Almost burns the nose.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Some light off pics of 501st OG. Can't wait to try these. Plus another bud pic and some lowers looking mighty frosty. These 4 plants all appear to be very similar, if not the same pheno. Two of them are definitely stand-out winners though in size, vigor, resin, and overall smell. All are looking mighty delicious though.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

Some more 501's... cause who doesn't like seeing frosty buds?? Day 38-39ish. 
Untopped
  
Topped


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

To those who have experience with OG's from RD, 501 in particular, or any other OG's; how long did you take them? Their website says 50-65 days. Today is day 42 which would put me at the start of week 6. Im thinking closer to the 65 mark to finish out my Overdrive regimine beginning this week. I think that sounds abot right. These are my first OG's so I just wanna make sure I begin flushing at a good point.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> To those who have experience with OG's from RD, 501 in particular, or any other OG's; how long did you take them? Their website says 50-65 days. Today is day 42 which would put me at the start of week 6. Im thinking closer to the 65 mark to finish out my Overdrive regimine beginning this week. I think that sounds abot right. These are my first OG's so I just wanna make sure I begin flushing at a good point.


Rugburn og is done at 63 days from flip ! But it was only 14% thc total so it is done forever from my world it was a. Wet frosty and pretty tasty lady though


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Rugburn og is done at 63 days from flip ! But it was only 14% thc total so it is done forever from my world it was a. Wet frosty and pretty tasty lady though


Oh man that 14% is kind of a bummer. Well, Ive heard the 501 is some pretty potent stuff so I really hope that holds true! My current plant puts me at 65 days so I think that should be good. Thanks!


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 12, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Rugburn og is done at 63 days from flip ! But it was only 14% thc total so it is done forever from my world it was a. Wet frosty and pretty tasty lady though


THC isnt everything. you can smoke 10% thc weed that has certain ratio of terpenes and other cannabinoids and you still get super high! I am about to start using lab testing for some of my flowers to help my seed making efforts but I am affraid it might have a negative effect, in some ways... Now I rely on my nose, taste buds and mind, how it affects me , ... but knowing the numbers will be nice dont get me wrong!!!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> THC isnt everything. you can smoke 10% thc weed that has certain ratio of terpenes and other cannabinoids and you still get super high! I am about to start using lab testing for some of my flowers to help my seed making efforts but I am affraid it might have a negative effect, in some ways... Now I rely on my nose, taste buds and mind, how it affects me , ... but knowing the numbers will be nice dont get me wrong!!!


I agree it does ruin it to some extent


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 15, 2016)

I just grabbed a pack of Dank Commander, I hope it is a well-loved strain, I have been looking for a Cat Piss cross for a while. And it has a cool name, lol.


----------



## texasjack (Nov 15, 2016)

Lurrabq said:


> Texasjack....that looks like some of the lighter Flo pheno I got in Colorado. Stuff is crazy good too.
> 
> Done a taste test yet? Looks like some good work there.
> That is one of their strains I've been wanting to try for way too long


That was my very first grow. 3 years ago. That was my fav from the 3 strains I grew. I haven't grown it since due to time/space/other seeds. I still Have 8 seeds from that 2013 pack and will crack them some day. 

It was a perfectly balanced sat/indica hybrid with a nice menthol kinda taste.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, what I had didn't have a Purple presence, seemed like more of a highland Thai taste. Very balanced and smooth. Nice work sir.


----------



## Banana444 (Nov 22, 2016)

Leeroy, week 6


----------



## Banana444 (Nov 22, 2016)

Slow and steady fade the last couple weeks. 2 or 3 more to pack on the weight


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> some real good smoke that 501st og
> View attachment 3190933
> View attachment 3190935
> 
> next up is CCK, i love them loud stank crosses.


I need to pop more of this....top notch nugs.


----------



## disratory (Nov 24, 2016)

Starkiller og on day 30


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 24, 2016)

disratory said:


> Starkiller og on day 30
> 
> View attachment 3838361


Looking good, nice work.


----------



## disratory (Nov 25, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking good, nice work.


Thank you sir lol, i think its mostly the genetics since i have never grown before

*that dank commander looks pretty good too, thinking about grabbing a pack when i can


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 25, 2016)

501st OG #1 & #2 day 54.


----------



## Growdict (Nov 25, 2016)

disratory said:


> Starkiller og on day 30
> 
> View attachment 3838361


looks good, but very white on top. Could be some light bleaching?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

disratory said:


> Starkiller og on day 30
> 
> View attachment 3838361


It looks like a winner!!! Does it have the rubber smell to it? Maybe a fingernail polish remover, it seemed to put out different aromas but there was 1 in my pack that had a special funk going on. My wife thought that one of our dogs got sprayed by a skunk the first time that I broke it up for a J...


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 25, 2016)

Growdict said:


> looks good, but very white on top. Could be some light bleaching?


looks like the lights are on in that pic


----------



## disratory (Nov 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> looks like the lights are on in that pic


The lights are on in these pictures, the one earlier was just from the phone flash as the lights went out for the day.

Unfortunately I cant really comment on smell due to injury


----------



## disratory (Nov 25, 2016)

Growdict said:


> looks good, but very white on top. Could be some light bleaching?


thank you, i had them about 36" above but i moved the lights up 12" more and shut off 3 of the lights


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 25, 2016)

disratory said:


> Starkiller og on day 30
> 
> View attachment 3838361


Crazy how much different they are in structure from the 501's which are the same thing just with the rd#1 father instead of the #2. Yours are more of a totem pole structure where mine are more of a bulbous og structure. Pretty cool!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2016)

disratory said:


> Thank you sir lol, i think its mostly the genetics since i have never grown before
> 
> *that dank commander looks pretty good too, thinking about grabbing a pack when i can


My Commander beans should be breaking ground by tomorrow morning, pretty excited for them. I should probably pop more than two but I have way too many babies as it is, might have to do a SOG of smaller plants just to move some down the line. Pheno hunting with almost no space is a fool's errand, and I am a busy fool.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 27, 2016)

501st OG coloring up nicely. Day 58. The citrus tones have died down a bit in the last few weeks giving way to an incredibly potent eye watering chemical/fuel OG smell that makes the nose tingle. 2/4 developed this beautiful purple coloration. The other two have a little purple in the fans and some subtle blueing in the top buds, but not nearly what these ones are throwing out. Im hoping they color up in the next week, but either way my waters every time I go in to look at them.


----------



## disratory (Nov 27, 2016)

that last one...i need to get some 501st seeds


----------



## linky (Dec 4, 2016)

scott's og day 45, right ones, thats obiwan og on the left.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, the first 501'st OG sample is in! Tastes great, very much an og taste. Sweet and piney with some lemony hints and kushy/piney notes, surprisingly good for only being maybe 60% dry and no cure. The high is extremely potent and a heavy body stone. 
Ill get some better pics in a few days once the first batch is all dry and in the jar. This is a lower nug and is not nearly as frosy as the uppers


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 5, 2016)

Leeroy day 58. I was pulling off some of the dying fan leaves...smelt my arm, strait lime margaritas.


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 5, 2016)

5 plants in a 4x4, scrogged, from seed. This lee roy has been a pleasure to grow, massive stretch and golfball size nugs.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> 5 plants in a 4x4, scrogged, from seed. This lee roy has been a pleasure to grow, massive stretch and golfball size nugs.
> View attachment 3846535


What is your cob setup if you don't mind me asking ? Plants look great !!


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What is your cob setup if you don't mind me asking ? Plants look great !!


This tent has 9 cxb3590s 3000k 80cri,drivers are meanwell hlg320-36(4cobs) hlg120h1050(2cobs) and hlg240c2100(3 cobs) and i added a string of 16 xpe2 photo red to one of the lights. In the back of the photo hung vertically is my first attempt at a far red "pontoon", it didnt workout hanging so i hung it vertically for this grow, its on for 10 minutes at lights out.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> This tent has 9 cxb3590s 3000k 80cri,drivers are meanwell hlg320-36(4cobs) hlg120h1050(2cobs) and hlg240c2100(3 cobs) and i added a string of 16 xpe2 photo red to one of the lights. In the back of the photo hung vertically is my first attempt at a far red "pontoon", it didnt workout so i hung it vertically for this grow, its on for 10 minutes at lights out.


What is the reason for the lights on at lights out ? Plants are doing awesome under them . What are the drawbacks if any from hps if you have ever used 1 ? Do you need an air conditioner for those ?


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What is the reason for the lights on at lights out ? Plants are doing awesome under them . What are the drawbacks if any from hps if you have ever used 1 ? Do you need an air conditioner for those ?


The far red is a flower initiator light. Since exposure to just far red light at lights out switches the plants phytochrome state to inactive, this normally takes 2 hours of darkness for this to happen on its own. This allows you to flower with more hours of light, up to 14,10...i have been using 13,11.
I used hps for about 2-3years, before switching to cobs, with very good results from hps/mh but they put off alot more heat so it takes a lot more to run hps(need ac in the summer but not in the winter). Always running ~2500w of lighting. Enviroment would be about 80-85 lights on with hps, then dip to ~65 or whatever i have the heat set at to keep cool when lights on, so i would have to adjust thermostat. Now i have it @ 70, and lights on is between 76-80 lights with led. And i can run the entire room in the summer time. If i had more room i would fire up all my hps equipment and run them all vert style. Oh yea and i been having better density on led grown buds, oh yea and i dont ever need to buy new bulbs. I figure if i buy a new bulb for every ballast every 6 months, i could buy ~1 cob for every bulb, so i have been building about 1 4cob light every 6 months. Also have one of those indagro420 induction lights.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> The far red is a flower initiator light. Since exposure to just far red light at lights out switches the plants phytochrome state to inactive, this normally takes 2 hours of darkness for this to happen on its own. This allows you to flower with more hours of light, up to 14,10...i have been using 13,11.
> I used hps for about 2-3years, before switching to cobs, with very good results from hps/mh but they put off alot more heat so it takes a lot more to run hps(need ac in the summer but not in the winter). Always running ~2500w of lighting. Enviroment would be about 80-85 lights on with hps, then dip to ~65 or whatever i have the heat set at to keep cool when lights on, so i would have to adjust thermostat. Now i have it @ 70, and lights on is between 76-80 lights with led. And i can run the entire room in the summer time. If i had more room i would fire up all my hps equipment and run them all vert style. Oh yea and i been having better density on led grown buds, oh yea and i dont ever need to buy new bulbs. I figure if i buy a new bulb for every ballast every 6 months, i could buy ~1 cob for every bulb, so i have been building about 1 4cob light every 6 months. Also have one of those indagro420 induction lights.


Thanks for the info it really helped .


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Leeroy day 58. I was pulling off some of the dying fan leaves...smelt my arm, strait lime margaritas.
> View attachment 3846534


So the cobs will bleach bud tops also ? I thought it was mostly the red/blue lights that did that . Does it lower your potency on those flowers ?


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> So the cobs will bleach bud tops also ? I thought it was mostly the red/blue lights that did that . Does it lower your potency on those flowers ?


Just the one top in the pic got a lil bleached but it was 2-3" directly under one of the cobs until i had to take off the rope ratchets to raise my light the last couple of inches. All the other tops are not bleached. This was my first go with this strain and i wasnt expecting them to nearly triple in height. These things have been thirsty too, if i dont water everyday they get wilty, i had blumat drip system for the veg and 3 weeks into flower gave up on the drip system because i was still needing to water everyday.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Just the one top in the pic got a lil bleached but it was 2-3" directly under one of the cobs until i had to take off the rope ratchets to raise my light the last couple of inches. All the other tops are not bleached. This was my first go with this strain and i wasnt expecting them to nearly triple in height. These things have been thirsty too, if i dont water everyday they get wilty, i had blumat drip system for the veg and 3 weeks into flower gave up on the drip system because i was still needing to water everyday.


Wow that is crazy


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 7, 2016)

501st OG #1 starting cure. Turned out really nice. This plant was left untoped with no training and was taken down about a week early. The density is nowhere near Id like it to be on thr majority of the buds and I only got 21g of good dense buds... oh well, the 3 that were topped and trained are super dense and still hanging.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks amazing from here!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

rare darkness.


----------



## frankslan (Dec 22, 2016)

What strain of rare dankness is the smelliest that leroy and the 501 looks nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 22, 2016)

Anybody go to rare dankness grand opening of their dispensary in denver? Heard they got seeds and what not, wonder how good their weed is...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOUpC1XAILo/?taken-by=raredank

Guess it's called house of dankness.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 24, 2016)

I think I may go to the HOD dispensary on Monday. I'll post some pics. Hopefully it's not like all the other store herb in Denver, lol. (Not dried/cured correctly)


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2016)

rollinfunk said:


> I think I may go to the HOD dispensary on Monday. I'll post some pics. Hopefully it's not like all the other store herb in Denver, lol. (Not dried/cured correctly)


Sweet, let us know what seeds they carry.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 25, 2016)

he posted on IG...Here's the seed menu posted 2 days ago. See attach


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll see what they have while I'm there too. Will try and remember.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

Day 31 of flower on some 501st og's


----------



## frankslan (Dec 28, 2016)

Banana444 said:


> Just the one top in the pic got a lil bleached but it was 2-3" directly under one of the cobs until i had to take off the rope ratchets to raise my light the last couple of inches. All the other tops are not bleached. This was my first go with this strain and i wasnt expecting them to nearly triple in height. These things have been thirsty too, if i dont water everyday they get wilty, i had blumat drip system for the veg and 3 weeks into flower gave up on the drip system because i was still needing to water everyday.


Those look awesome what kind of soil do you use?


----------



## Banana444 (Dec 30, 2016)

frankslan said:


> Those look awesome what kind of soil do you use?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bananas-super-soil-mix.890683/


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

rare darkness


----------



## halo2killer (May 14, 2017)

Thank you all for helping me decide what to get from RD. I have been a big TGA fan for a while. But have been turned on to RD and need some potent dank. I want some real OG's in my life. My order consists of the following. Any extra info I can get on these would be great.
All Regs. I do not trust fems. That's another topic.
6 - Ghost of Lee Roy
6 - Buford OG 
12 - Star killer OG
12 - Scott's OG's

What do you think? My past grows have been TGA. Marionberry Kush, Dr Who (my favorite), Go Time, JC2, and Space Candy.
Dr who stood out above all. Go time was pretty good also. Heavy Sativa.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 14, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Thank you all for helping me decide what to get from RD. I have been a big TGA fan for a while. But have been turned on to RD and need some potent dank. I want some real OG's in my life. My order consists of the following. Any extra info I can get on these would be great.
> All Regs. I do not trust fems. That's another topic.
> 6 - Ghost of Lee Roy
> 6 - Buford OG
> ...


I'd like to try scott's OG or ghost of lee roy myself so those sound good to me, i'm growing their long's peak blue now and gonna try their grape ox next, been calling their dispensary in denver but seed selection is very limited and often sold out so haven't been able to get good seed selection from them.


----------



## Chef420 (May 14, 2017)

Hey RD brothers. I've been growing for a year now but when I started a nice guy at the hydro shop told me to get GTH#1 when I asked for suggestions. I've grown out almost 20 plants all different strains and the GTH is by far the best of them all. She was gorgeous and from a fem seed. I have two more so I'll take a clone this time. She also yielded the most at 120g in a #3 pot after being manifolded.


----------



## halo2killer (May 14, 2017)

How is the Longs Peak? Any picks? Almost got that one but heard bad germ rates from Mo and backed off.
I purchased mine from the tude. Wish I could buy them all!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 14, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> How is the Longs Peak? Any picks? Almost got that one but heard bad germ rates from Mo and backed off.
> I purchased mine from the tude. Wish I could buy them all!


Smells like blue dream, didnt have germ problems myself and got lucky with all females, i'll get some pictures when i harvest in about a week or so.


----------



## ray098 (May 14, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Oh man that 14% is kind of a bummer. Well, Ive heard the 501 is some pretty potent stuff so I really hope that holds true! My current plant puts me at 65 days so I think that should be good. Thanks!


Hi kushy what lab did you use


----------



## Yodaweed (May 18, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> How is the Longs Peak? Any picks? Almost got that one but heard bad germ rates from Mo and backed off.
> I purchased mine from the tude. Wish I could buy them all!


Check out how fat this main cola is of longs peak blue, smells like blueberry haze , very similar to blue dream.
 

TGA Chernobyl behind her.


----------



## halo2killer (May 18, 2017)

Very nice. Would prefer an non hps pic. But I understand.
It that Chernobyl the lime Slurpee pheno? I have not done that one. Came close to getting it many times.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 18, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Very nice. Would prefer an non hps pic. But I understand.
> It that Chernobyl the lime Slurpee pheno? I have not done that one. Came close to getting it many times.


I'm not 100% sure but, it smells like it, ran from seed, smells are a very fruity lime slurpee from 7/11
Here's some more pictures of the chernobyl, beautiful plant in my opinion , very sativa heritage.



When these come down i'll take a picture with the HPS light off, should be within 2 weeks, happy growing


----------



## mrfreshy (May 22, 2017)

GTH1 day 72 of flower.     #3 coco 315cmh Elite nutrients from seed 8 tops.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> GTH1 day 72 of flower. View attachment 3947518 View attachment 3947519 View attachment 3947520 View attachment 3947521 #3 coco 315cmh Elite nutrients from seed 8 tops.


Very nice!
What kind of smells does she give off?

I'm still trying to figure if the GTH I grew last year from Herbie's was legit. 

Your plants have much better developed colas than the girls I grew.


----------



## mrfreshy (May 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> What kind of smells does she give off?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure if the GTH I grew last year from Herbie's was legit.
> ...


Citrus and pine. I have another pheno of this that has a ton of stretch and throws off baseball size nugs.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Citrus and pine. I have another pheno of this that has a ton of stretch and throws off baseball size nugs.


The girls I grew were citrus and pine as well, but in more of a citronella turpentine paint brush cleaner sort of way. It's unique to me because it's as if there is no skunkyness to it.
I had never smelled plants anything like it until then, but I have encountered it 2 times since on a pack of Bodhi's Jungle Spice (Congolese X 88G13/Hp and now in a pack of Pirates Of The Emerald Triangles White Fire Og X Pakistani Chitral Kush.


----------



## cli420 (May 30, 2017)

the Grape kush has been heavenly growing. feed it heavy feed it light the yield and quality of it is amazing.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 30, 2017)

Long's Peak Blue , finished

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUqVOaqDBI_/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Great blueberry skunk flavors, thing smells STRONG.


----------



## cli420 (May 30, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Long's Peak Blue , finished
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUqVOaqDBI_/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> 
> Great blueberry skunk flavors, thing smells STRONG.



those look lovely! great job man!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 30, 2017)

cli420 said:


> those look lovely! great job man!


Thanks , just started 2 Rare Dankness Grape Ox , hopefully their dispensary gets some more seed stock in so i can scoop some ghost train haze #1 seeds.


----------



## cli420 (May 30, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks , just started 2 Rare Dankness Grape Ox , hopefully their dispensary gets some more seed stock in so i can scoop some ghost train haze #1 seeds.



The GTH#1 Is great too grow. it can get very tall! I had mine at 8 feet lol. Yield isn't as great as the others but the quality it puts out is amazing!.


----------



## mrfreshy (May 31, 2017)

cli420 said:


> The GTH#1 Is great too grow. it can get very tall! I had mine at 8 feet lol. Yield isn't as great as the others but the quality it puts out is amazing!.


Just took down my GTH from above, It was in a 3 gallon and final yield after a week of hanging was 5.1 oz under a 315cmh. So I cannot complain about the yield. The other pheno I have does the super stretch, but puts out rock hard baseball size nugs.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone know where I can score some gth #1 seeds


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 4, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone know where I can score some gth #1 seeds


Attitude has Fems and Regs available.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2017)

Local Cannabis cup.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 4, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone know where I can score some gth #1 seeds


James Bean Co has some.

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 7, 2017)

I have 2 Buford's, 2 StarKillers, 1Ghost of Leeroy and 1 Scott's OG going. 2 of my Scott's popped and then the root basically fell off. Do you think it was the soil or the beans? I usually have great luck. So hoping for a Female. Next time I will not use that soil. I was in a hurry to pop em.
Hopefully I get 4 females.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 7, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> James Bean Co has some.
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-rare-dankness-seeds


Went to James bean and copped props to you sir for the info


----------



## bobqp (Jun 10, 2017)

redeyedfrog said:


> Well anyways it's a moot point most are hybrid anyways, I think to get a great cash crop you'd need a indica dom 60/40 like tangerine kush or rugburn og. I don't think I've ever grown a pure indica or sativa.
> Here in Australia we have some pure sativas grown in northern NSW but it's rare to find em from breeders.


I'm from northern NSW and I have a pure sativa strain called sweet sativa. Grows up to 10 foot tall mold resistant ,drought resistant very sweet smell ,nice long up sativa high


----------



## bobqp (Jun 10, 2017)

Crossed my gth1 over itself with colloidal silver. Made a lot of female seeds from it. Waiting for them to mature my gth1 has long viney branches which bend down to the ground .branches arnt very strong very flexible branches really nice sativa sweet smelling flowers. Has anyone had rare dankness plants with viney hanging branches ? Unsure what part of the genitics make it that way


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 14, 2017)

My rare dankness Grape Ox is the smallest plant i have ever seen. I planted two seeds and they are tiny plants , very slow growth rate so far.


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 16, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> My rare dankness Grape Ox is the smallest plant i have ever seen. I planted two seeds and they are tiny plants , very slow growth rate so far.


They all seem to be short from what I have seen. How old are they? My Ghost Of Leroy's are the slower starters out of the 4 strains I am sprouting. My Star Killers and Buford OG's are the fastest.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2017)

It isn't how old they are it is the genetics. Welcome to inbred to hell bubba kush genes. Vigor is awful but too many awesome traits to pass up. I have heard this a lot about the strain seems it is very bubba dom despite having 2 other strains added to the mix.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 16, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> They all seem to be short from what I have seen. How old are they? My Ghost Of Leroy's are the slower starters out of the 4 strains I am sprouting. My Star Killers and Buford OG's are the fastest.


I germinated my grape ox seeds on 5/22 , and started my home made seeds on 6/7 and my home made ones are already twice the size of the grape ox, maybe larger.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> GTH:


Really nice gth . I crossed a female gth1 over gorilla bomb to make female seeds. Have you had any problems with Hermie's I havnt but I thought I'd ask you, cheers mate


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2017)

I had 5 monster females and they all got PM in 100 degree weather!

The one in the picture was a runt and it never got PM. I also had a giant male that never got PM.

I grow outdoors and have usually pollinated so I never give them a chance to herm.

The GTH in the picture is full of seeds from a real Maui Wowie male.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Jun 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I had 5 monster females and they all got PM in 100 degree weather!
> 
> The one in the picture was a runt and it never got PM. I also had a giant male that never got PM.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info and picture. I don't have anywhere near the number of seeds you have but I have more than enough to find some good mother plants from the crosses I made.


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a Ghost of Lee Roy that is a 3Rd of the size of all others. It's a midget. Should I scrap it or see what happens? I still don't know if it's M/F. But is is the slowest grower I have ever seen.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2017)

My runt of Scott's OG was the killer frosty garlic pheno. If you have the room for it, keep it.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 29, 2017)

Mohican said:


> My runt of Scott's OG was the killer frosty garlic pheno. If you have the room for it, keep it.


How does Scotts og compare to ghost train haze 1 ?


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 30, 2017)

Mohican said:


> My runt of Scott's OG was the killer frosty garlic pheno. If you have the room for it, keep it.


Yes I may keep it in a small pot and see what it does. Would hate to lose possibly the best bud in the world. I had a Dr who that was a tri leaf and grew slow and it was my best who ever. But this thing is very very slow. I don't know how it will produce anything with the vigor it gas. Hopefully it makes some fire.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2017)

My Grape ox is starting to grow, hopefully i can get some good grape ape flavors from these. They are very squat plants, one is a bit taller , but not much.


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 20, 2017)

Not much activity on this thread. Is there any other place with active Rare Dankness growers?
I am throwing out the runt Ghost of Leeroy. It has not grown in a week. Not worth it. IMO. Buford of and star killers looking great and my two Scott's.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

I think the drop in RD activity can be attributed to the lack of seed stock, and no new crosses. I love rare dank, have several different packs of their strains. They just opened house of dank in denver, this may revive some of these threads. 
In my opinion, most these strains will be forgotten of as they are bred into new crosses. Everyone and their brother is crossing GTH into something


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

I can't stand planta with no vigor. 2 weeks go by and they look the same, while a plant beside it has doubled the size. If you had a warehouse with extra space maybe the slow plants would be worth it


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I think the drop in RD activity can be attributed to the lack of seed stock, and no new crosses. I love rare dank, have several different packs of their strains. They just opened house of dank in denver, this may revive some of these threads.
> In my opinion, most these strains will be forgotten of as they are bred into new crosses. Everyone and their brother is crossing GTH into something


Problem is house of dankness never has seed stock. They are really close to me and since they opened they haven't restocked seeds once.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2017)

My grape ox is so slow growing by the way, and i have 1 female 1 male grape ox, the male is growing much better unfortunately.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2017)

My male GTH was my best plant too.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I think the drop in RD activity can be attributed to the lack of seed stock, and no new crosses. I love rare dank, have several different packs of their strains. They just opened house of dank in denver, this may revive some of these threads.
> In my opinion, most these strains will be forgotten of as they are bred into new crosses. Everyone and their brother is crossing GTH into something


Haven't ran the GTH myself, had some single fems but didn't germ. I've got a pack of GTH x Rugburn OG F2 that a breeder named Joker Genetics put out. I know they are probably fire but just haven't got around to them yet.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah ghost train haze alone is too hazey and uppity in my opinion. Stones ya good but cross GTH to a kush or indica and you got gold. 
Last grow I had GTH x the white. And it was really good. Tempted me to buy greenpoints GTH x stardawg. Probably run those next.
I'd giver a go there bud


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Have a pack of tangerine kush in the vault. Only smoked this strain once but man was it something.
Seems like he doesn't even make seeds anymore? Or does rare dank have projects on the horizon?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 20, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Not much activity on this thread. Is there any other place with active Rare Dankness growers?
> I am throwing out the runt Ghost of Leeroy. It has not grown in a week. Not worth it. IMO. Buford of and star killers looking great and my two Scott's.


Icmag.com has active rare dankness threads also I think thcfarmer and 420magazine have active threads as well


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Yeah ghost train haze alone is too hazey and uppity in my opinion. Stones ya good but cross GTH to a kush or indica and you got gold.
> Last grow I had GTH x the white. And it was really good. Tempted me to buy greenpoints GTH x stardawg. Probably run those next.
> I'd giver a go there bud


See that's why I want to try it as is 1st to see what the fuss is about. I like my sativas strong even if it's paranoia or hazy feeling, as long as it doesn't give me a headache I'm smoking.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 21, 2017)

My ghost train haze 1 has very vine
like branches .they bend very easy and havt to be supported with stakes. The potency on it is amazing . pure sativa fuel smell to it. I used a clone of her and sprayed colloidal silver on the clone and crossed it over these strains
Black d.o.g
Gorilla bomb
Blue dream
Gorilla glue. 
Gth1 is perfect for breeding. Not the highest yeilding female but the high is worth it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 24, 2017)

Rare Dankness Long's Peak Blueberry
Phenotype #1(bigger nug) - Blueberry Muffin
Phenotype #2(smaller nug) - Fruity Pebbles

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW8hVrRDjCU/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if RD#2 has the same parents as RD#1? From all I can find it is the same just a different male pheno.
RD2 is supposed to carry over the mothers traits mostly and add frost.
But I cannot find any solid info on this. Has anyone ever compared Star killer with 501St OG? Star killer uses RD2 and 501St uses RD1 and both use the Skywalker OG as the female. I wonder how different they are... I wouldn't think much. If they are basically the same. But who knows. I did find this dead end thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-stakiller-og-v-501st-og.659535/


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2017)

Just popped some Rare Darkness


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 8, 2017)

Grape Ox is a really pretty plant, but realllllllllyyyyyyyyyy tiny and slow growing.

It can handle very fertilizer rich soil.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's 4 pictures of Rare Dankness Grape Ox, very slow vegger, stem is very stout and mutant like, almost flat.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXjrj5_D2Hu/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 9, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's 4 pictures of Rare Dankness Grape Ox, very slow vegger, stem is very stout and mutant like, almost flat.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXjrj5_D2Hu/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


Wow. She is squat. Very tight spacing. Does she stretch much in flower? If you have yet.
I have two Star killer OG's and one is tall and the other is squat like that one. Both Female. The tall one is the most Vigorous plant I have seen in a while. I really like the way both Star Killers grow. I have a Buford that is just as tall but thinner. My Scott's is medium height. Compared to all.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

Those leaves are beautiful!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Wow. She is squat. Very tight spacing. Does she stretch much in flower? If you have yet.
> I have two Star killer OG's and one is tall and the other is squat like that one. Both Female. The tall one is the most Vigorous plant I have seen in a while. I really like the way both Star Killers grow. I have a Buford that is just as tall but thinner. My Scott's is medium height. Compared to all.


I haven't flowered this yet, i started 2 seeds back on may 30th one was male and got chopped, this is the female of the two. To me it looks almost pure indica like an old afgani i got a good feeling it's gonna have some super dense purple buds so i'm waiting until i get some side branching to clone before i flower her. I don't mind the super squat and slow growth, i feel like it's giving me a challenge.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

It definitely looks like a pure strain with that leaf shape. Very different than the fat indica or skinny sativa. I am intrigued!


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 27, 2017)

Well it looks like I got 4 females out of 8. Not my typical ratio. But I guess it could be worse. 2 Star killers one tall pheno and one squat. 1 Scott's OG and 1 Buford OG. The Burford shot a few manners out early. But all newer growth seems to be female. Hoping it was just stress and it won't have anymore or carry to clones. It was only like 5 sacs rest of plant looks fully female. We will see. If it grows any more sacks I will have to kill it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2017)

I got my grape ox female up potted last night and she's got a whole 315 cmh to herself, waiting for more side branching, this thing is so freaking dense the underside started having odd shaped branches that were beginning to flower, it is that dense it blocks the light out on itself. I'll post picture updates when i get her into my flowering room, happy growing all.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2017)

My best Scott's OG had four sacs on the stem from seed. I plucked them off and none of the clones ever showed another.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 27, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Grape Ox is a really pretty plant, but realllllllllyyyyyyyyyy tiny and slow growing.
> 
> It can handle very fertilizer rich soil.


A very nice looking plant indeed.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone grown the indica dominant ghost train haze 1. ? I have 5 small females and there all indica dominant . there mother was sativa dominant . used colloidal silver to cross with itself. The mother was very tall with weak bending viney branches. But the smoke was top shelf


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 4, 2017)

No more sacks on my Buford. Thanks for the support Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2017)

Sweet! Post some pics!


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 13, 2017)

Here is my Buford OG. One stretchy beotch. Still a ways to go. Not sure what week I am on. I would say 3-4. When pics were taken. I will update when it gets to 6-7 wks.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 18, 2017)

My Buford had changed a lot lately. Now all of the large fan leaves have this super dark green waxy coat. What causes that?


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 18, 2017)

Dark green waxy coat means high nitrogen if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 18, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Dark green waxy coat means high nitrogen if I'm not mistaken.


I read that. But I haven't fed em in 2weeks. It's not lock out. But I know what you mean. I have read the same. I am using Foxfarms Strawberry Fields new soil. The Scott's OG and Buford seem to like it. But the Star killers do not... They are coming around. But had a crappy start. I heard they are finicky. If the smoke is stellar. Then I will learn to deal with them. But the only RD#2 cross I have is SK and they both look more Indica. Compared to the RD#1 crosses I have.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 25, 2017)

Scott's OG around 4 weeks. Very fast. She is an easy grower also. No issues other than the expected stretch. I already know I am going to love this strain. Smells like Lemon OG greatness. This is my first time growing true OG genetics. I think I made a good choice with these 3. Starkiller, Scott's OG and Buford OG. My starkillers are starting to look better. I will post those next. Kind of embarrassed of them. But they are looking better. Just a rough start into flower. Yield will be low in both phenos. But my #2 may be a keeper. Looks to have more resin production and resembles the Skywalker OG in looks. But I have no real world experience with the Skywalker OG. My Starkiller phenos are very different. One has a classic Indica look. The other is a little more sativa but still mostly Indica. I will be keeping that one. Sorry for my ramblings. Pics of SK will come soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 25, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4016495 View attachment 4016496 View attachment 4016497
> Scott's OG around 4 weeks. Very fast. She is an easy grower also. No issues other than the expected stretch. I already know I am going to love this strain. Smells like Lemon OG greatness. This is my first time growing true OG genetics. I think I made a good choice with these 3. Starkiller, Scott's OG and Buford OG. My starkillers are starting to look better. I will post those next. Kind of embarrassed of them. But they are looking better. Just a rough start into flower. Yield will be low in both phenos. But my #2 may be a keeper. Looks to have more resin production and resembles the Skywalker OG in looks. But I have no real world experience with the Skywalker OG. My Starkiller phenos are very different. One has a classic Indica look. The other is a little more sativa but still mostly Indica. I will be keeping that one. Sorry for my ramblings. Pics of SK will come soon.


My Scott's OG threw a lot of balls, but A) It was a Fem seed. and B) It was pretty hot in there. I hope yours is amazing.
I am dropping a few Dank Commander and putting it up against another breeder's skunk for the second time. First time the less famous breeder crushed it, but we'll see. It was very good, just the Texas Roadkill was ridiculous. Sadly I lost all my genetics and I am starting over. I'm just doing a few seeds of each, not whole packs, so my sample size is really too small to be useful for anything but an annoying anecdote. See you all again soon?!


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 26, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My Scott's OG threw a lot of balls, but A) It was a Fem seed. and B) It was pretty hot in there. I hope yours is amazing.
> I am dropping a few Dank Commander and putting it up against another breeder's skunk for the second time. First time the less famous breeder crushed it, but we'll see. It was very good, just the Texas Roadkill was ridiculous. Sadly I lost all my genetics and I am starting over. I'm just doing a few seeds of each, not whole packs, so my sample size is really too small to be useful for anything but an annoying anecdote. See you all again soon?!


Yeah. I had a couple early manners on my Buford. But it is full on Female. Most likely stress. But my Scott's did not show anything but fem parts. It has been a great grower. Personally I don't do Fem seeds. For that reason. Fem seeds are more prone to produce hermies IMO. That's why I don't run Cali Conn anymore and switched to regs. It sucks to get males if you are not breeding. But I would rather have a male than a Herm. I have no clue what Cat Piss is. So I have no clue how that will be. I went with OG crosses. As I really wanted a good OG in my life.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Yeah. I had a couple early manners on my Buford. But it is full on Female. Most likely stress. But my Scott's did not show anything but fem parts. It has been a great grower. Personally I don't do Fem seeds. For that reason. Fem seeds are more prone to produce hermies IMO. That's why I don't run Cali Conn anymore and switched to regs. It sucks to get males if you are not breeding. But I would rather have a male than a Herm. I have no clue what Cat Piss is. So I have no clue how that will be. I went with OG crosses. As I really wanted a good OG in my life.


Cat Piss is an old skunk strain from the 90's, used to come out of San Diego and it made it all across the western states. It was the reason I bought the Dank Commander, but the Shoreline Genetics Texas Roadkill turned out to be better (nasty skanky polecat piss party, almost enough to make you gag) on round 1.
I love a good OG too.

I stopped buying fem seeds too, for several reasons...don't get me started on Autos.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

Those San Diegan's love their cat piss. The craft beer there is the same way. I had a killer Malawi x Mozambique cross that smelled sweet on the plant. I was so stoked. Then in my drying room it turned in to strong cat piss! Not a fan. I had the garlic-feet pheno on a few of the Scott's OG. I pulled them because of the smell. Found out later it is the potent pheno. Now I wish I had kept them to find out if that is true.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Those San Diegan's love their cat piss. The craft beer there is the same way. I had a killer Malawi x Mozambique cross that smelled sweet on the plant. I was so stoked. Then in my drying room it turned in to strong cat piss! Not a fan. I had the garlic-feet pheno on a few of the Scott's OG. I pulled them because of the smell. Found out later it is the potent pheno. Now I wish I had kept them to find out if that is true.


 Not from SD, but I'm a twisted puppy all the way down. So I'm not surprised, personally, at my preferences. <--sick fuk


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

I didn't like the smell but, the smoke was transcendental!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 26, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> GTH1 day 72 of flower. View attachment 3947518 View attachment 3947519 View attachment 3947520 View attachment 3947521 #3 coco 315cmh Elite nutrients from seed 8 tops.


Looks amazing. It's up there on my 'must grow' list.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Those San Diegan's love their cat piss. The craft beer there is the same way. I had a killer Malawi x Mozambique cross that smelled sweet on the plant. I was so stoked. Then in my drying room it turned in to strong cat piss! Not a fan. I had the garlic-feet pheno on a few of the Scott's OG. I pulled them because of the smell. Found out later it is the potent pheno. Now I wish I had kept them to find out if that is true.


Painful to toss plants that may have been a great. Been there
Scouring my vault today and found these RD seeds begging for some soil.. 
10x tang kush
10x moonshine haze 
10x gth1 
10x gth9
Might get that number 9 wet next rotation


----------



## bobqp (Sep 27, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Painful to toss plants that may have been a great. Been there
> Scouring my vault today and found these RD seeds begging for some soil..
> 10x tang kush
> 10x moonshine haze
> ...


What's the difference between gth1 and gth9 ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> What's the difference between gth1 and gth9 ?


+1 I wanna know too!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 27, 2017)

bobqp said:


> What's the difference between gth1 and gth9 ?





Michael Huntherz said:


> +1 I wanna know too!


It's probably the phenotype. Like gg1 or gg4.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2017)

macsnax said:


> It's probably the phenotype. Like gg1 or gg4.


While I agree with you, I don't know any more about it than I did before.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 27, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> While I agree with you, I don't know any more about it than I did before.


GTH#1 = Ghost OG x Nevil's Wreck GTH#9 = Poison OG x Nevil's Wreck

I believe Ghost OG and Poison OG are technically just different phenos or cuts of OG Kush. I could be wrong. But it makes sense.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> GTH#1 = Ghost OG x Nevil's Wreck GTH#9 = Poison OG x Nevil's Wreck
> 
> I believe Ghost OG and Poison OG are technically just different phenos or cuts of OG Kush. I could be wrong. But it makes sense.


Yeah, that all tracks for me. Everyone wants OG Kush in seed form, many breeders have been working on it for a long time, to varying levels of success. A few of the RD crosses I have seen come pretty close to the clones from CA.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone run the Rare Darkness? Plants look at at week 3 flower, but starting to yellow. Is it a N hog?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anyone run the Rare Darkness? Plants look at at week 3 flower, but starting to yellow. Is it a N hog?


For me when i thought they were yellowing early the fan leaves actually went purple instead. Not saying thats what you have going just what i recall.
3 weeks seems a bit early for that. Dont remember them needing extra N


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anyone run the Rare Darkness? Plants look at at week 3 flower, but starting to yellow. Is it a N hog?


The pics I have seen from other growers would seem to indicate it has a beautiful but fairly heavy fade toward the end, flush or not. I love the look of it, hope to get a shot at growing it someday.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> For me when i thought they were yellowing early the fan leaves actually went purple instead. Not saying thats what you have going just what i recall.
> 3 weeks seems a bit early for that. Dont remember them needing extra N


What do you think?

Flood table 6.0 pH was at 1.4ec


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 29, 2017)

Man its tough to tell. Id hate to lead you astray and say not to feed. but more n probably wouldnt hurt even if its a natural fade and not a def.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2017)

Give them the N they want. Flushing is utter silliness.


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 2, 2017)

Keep us updated on the Rare Darkness. I may be getting that one next.


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 6, 2017)

*Smell Update*
Buford - This one now smells like sour diesel IMO. It may have a slight OG smell. Its like sour diesel with a touch of OG. But not much. Scale of 1-10 = 7

Scott's OG - I am falling in love with this strain. The smell is strong OG and lemon. The OG smell is awsome and I love anything lemon. Win Win. Scale 1 - 10 = 10(IMO)

Starkiller OG - I like this one a lot also. It has a different OG smell to it. I can't really explain it honestly. It is mostly OG with maybe an interesting earthy smell. I think I like it. Both phenos are different in structure. But smell similar. Scale 1 - 10 = 8 (for now)


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So here is our new thread where I will post information, pictures, answer questions and what-not. But here is the 1 ground rule.
> There will be N*O*playing the "my dick is bigger game"
> 1. I have no dick... so it wouldn't be fair.
> 2. I find it immature, childish ,discourteous, and rude.
> ...


Wars have been faug


blissfest said:


> It would be nice if Seed Depot,Attitude, or any other seed bank that ships to the USA would try and carry a full line up.
> 
> Did Manchester seeds get back with you on their deception of RD strains they say they carry but dont?


Great question. Is there any sure fire way besides actual hand to hand that can insure you are getting the real deal RD? If counterfeiting currency is possible i guess seeds would be too. Ah maybe batch or/and serial numbers.. 
OR BETTER YET BUILD A RELATIONSHIP WITH THESE GOOD FOLKS THAT CAN LAST A LIFETIME. Be well


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 13, 2017)

beans davis said:


> Mrs.RD when will you get some more OGs to the attitude?
> I'm running some OG soon and would like to try some of yours.
> Thanks for the thread,I like it.


I dig the quote.. But its not about fighting for.. Its about dieing for. Understand that as we evolve so should our methods of conflict resolution.. By fighting with these modern weapons only insures mutual destruction and the ruin of this planets future. Thus our future. No man woman or child today has the right to destroy this planet and ruin it for future generations.

So anything worth dieing for.. May not be worth fighting for. Be well


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 13, 2017)

althor said:


> Why dont you explain it to me then. I am pretty sure by the time we finish our conversation you will be the one looking like an idiot.


Play nice folks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2017)

Grape Ox is a really nice plant, short and stout with pretty dense purple buds that smell like grape candy.


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 2, 2017)

OMG... Starkiller... They are so beautiful. Both have solid buds one is very dense and the other a little lighter. But still dense. The super dense one is all OG and is almost white with frost and it doesn't have many hairs. It's the only plant I have ever had that had so little hair. It produces on the low side. But is super dank and could do better if I vegged it longer. The other is nice and frosty with some slight purple and smells like og with an earthyness in there. Will post pics of dried. I will be popping more Starkillers and Scott's for sure. Buford was good and I will try it again. It produces very well.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 2, 2017)

The dankess first run. My #6 is the purple pheno. I'm running them in rockwool chunks so they lack support. I clones the females are am running them in a trellis on a table next to these.


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 3, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The dankess first run. My #6 is the purple pheno. I'm running them in rockwool chunks so they lack support. I clones the females are am running them in a trellis on a table next to these.


What strain is that? Rare Darkness?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 3, 2017)

Gonna be running ghost train haze early next year


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> Gonna be running ghost train haze early next year


get the number one pheno if you can, i ran a few of those last year, they were awesome, big ol' colas that were hard as a rock and smelled great


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 3, 2017)

The tude has 3 free Lee Roy with any pack purchase. Contemplating getting the Pamelina Girl Scout Cookies Forum x RD#2


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 3, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> What strain is that? Rare Darkness?


Yes


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 3, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get the number one pheno if you can, i ran a few of those last year, they were awesome, big ol' colas that were hard as a rock and smelled great


#1 it is. Seeds already in hand, can't wait.

Picked some up in Colorado and it was killer !!!!


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 3, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> #1 it is. Seeds already in hand, can't wait.
> 
> Picked some up in Colorado and it was killer !!!!


I want to try some GTH #1. But just don't have the room. I know it will take over. You doing it outdoors?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 3, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> I want to try some GTH #1. But just don't have the room. I know it will take over. You doing it outdoors?


No, but I have an extra tent should it get that out of hand. Will just flower when its 12-16".


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 3, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> No, but I have an extra tent should it get that out of hand. Will just flower when its 12-16".


I hear they stretch a lot. But produce well also. If I was doing one strain. I would run it. Good luck bro. I have info and experience with Buford OG, Scott's OG and Star Killer OG. The only Ghost of Leroy I has was a male.. All are super dank.Starkiller and Scott's are my Favorite so far.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 3, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> I hear they stretch a lot. But produce well also. If I was doing one strain. I would run it. Good luck bro. I have info and experience with Buford OG, Scott's OG and Star Killer OG. The only Ghost of Leroy I has was a male.. All are super dank.Starkiller and Scott's are my Favorite so far.


Thanks man, I'll let you all know how it turns out


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 3, 2017)

Rare darkness


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 3, 2017)

Has anyone made any Starkiller crosses? Wandering how the male passed on traits?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Rare darkness


What type of light did you grow that under?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 4, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> What type of light did you grow that under?


315cmh


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> No, but I have an extra tent should it get that out of hand. Will just flower when its 12-16".


Mine stretched at least 3x basically pushed everything out of its way. It will yield huge for sure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 4, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Mine stretched at least 3x basically pushed everything out of its way. It will yield huge for sure


thanks, then i should flower at 12" to play it safe. clones will be taken so i can dial it in later.


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 5, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Has anyone made any Starkiller crosses? Wandering how the male passed on traits?


Once I get a male I will for sure. The 2 I popped were both female. Both very dank. So I am sure the dankness will pass on.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Rare darkness


Really nice man I really wanted to own this one. How did the smell come out?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 7, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Really nice man I really wanted to own this one. How did the smell come out?


Definitely kushy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2017)

Rare Dankness Grape Ox getting a cure

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbSNY-pnq1f/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Flower Wax from Grape Ox
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbU9z4PHwIF/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbVP_din362/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Kief Dabs from Grape Ox Trim
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbXjfRtHaPT/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


All dabs are solventless (rosin) and buds are 100% organic .


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Rare Dankness Grape Ox getting a cure
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BbSNY-pnq1f/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> 
> ...


Very nice, Is a that a strain that a grower can get his hands on in Co?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, Is a that a strain that a grower can get his hands on in Co?


https://www.leafly.com/dispensary-info/house-of-dankness

They got seeds not bad prices either call in to check stock


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.leafly.com/dispensary-info/house-of-dankness
> 
> They got seeds not bad prices either call in to check stock


Thanks man.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 13, 2017)

found these on my phone from last year. 501st Og never had a plant do this it wasnt on all the leaves but 4 or 5 on one plant had this half n half coloring. Beautifull plant and the smoke was decent too. both females I found hermied bad at about 6 weeks and it yielded terrible. still neat


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 13, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> found these on my phone from last year. 501st Og never had a plant do this it wasnt on all the leaves but 4 or 5 on one plant had this half n half coloring. Beautifull plant and the smoke was decent too. both females I found hermied bad at about 6 weeks and it yielded terrible. still neat


Cool looking. If it was really good smoke. It may of been worth it to run again. Kind of odd they both Hermed at 6 weeks don't you think? I doubt they would do it again. I have seen 3 different types of herms. The one that puts one flower at the bottom of a bud site here and there (this one usually does not pass to clones). Then there are the straight up full on hermies half and half for the most part. Then the late flowering pistol that may come out. Only the true hermies are the bad ones IMO.


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 21, 2017)

Starkiller OG #2


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 24, 2017)

House of Dankness carries their beans right? Gonna make a CO trip in Jan. They sell seeds rec non residents?


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 25, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> House of Dankness carries their beans right? Gonna make a CO trip in Jan. They sell seeds rec non residents?


Good question. I don't see why they wouldn't. Are the seeds cheaper there also?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 25, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Good question. I don't see why they wouldn't. Are the seeds cheaper there also?


I was told they sell seeds there and to call to see what was in stock before I go. I went down there a little over a week ago to sample a few strains so I could see exactly what I want to grow from rd's lineup. I didn't see seeds, I'm guessing they must be behind the counter. The high was good on both strains I tried but I was disappointed in how dry the herb was. What's the deal with their n02 packaging? I guess I kinda thought it was to keep the weed fresh.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

Half the rec weed in Denver is dry enough to powderize


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Half the rec weed in Denver is dry enough to powderize


I guess so. At least being growers, we're not subject to that sub-par bs too often.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

Around my parts there is no such thing as cured weed hahaha. 
So for me, it's grow enough to last til next harvest or else you're smoking some dried out chronic sourced locally


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

In Denver they like to claim it's that dry for mold preventative. But we all know it's cause they skip the curing process
Atleast in my experience the medical side has a lot better weed and more of its cured


----------



## 420UG (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi all. New member just signed up today and stumbled accross a rare dankness thread and as i just took down a gth #1 i thought i wud post a pic. Might not have posted the pic properly tho


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> In Denver they like to claim it's that dry for mold preventative. But we all know it's cause they skip the curing process
> Atleast in my experience the medical side has a lot better weed and more of its cured


Yeah mold preventative, because it's so humid in Co. Haha.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Half the rec weed in Denver is dry enough to powderize


x2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 26, 2017)

420UG said:


> Hi all. New member just signed up today and stumbled accross a rare dankness thread and as i just took down a gth #1 i thought i wud post a pic. Might not have posted the pic properly tho
> View attachment 4048625


nice, i will be popping some GTH#1 seeds next spring


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Yeah mold preventative, because it's so humid in Co. Haha.


lol it's dry as hell out here, those people don't cure their buds with humidity packs is why.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 27, 2017)

420UG said:


> Hi all. New member just signed up today and stumbled accross a rare dankness thread and as i just took down a gth #1 i thought i wud post a pic. Might not have posted the pic properly tho
> View attachment 4048625


Very nice. Gth1 is well known as a brain melter


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 4, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> lol it's dry as hell out here, those people don't cure their buds with humidity packs is why.


I have been using the Boveda packs 62%. I like them a lot. They keep my buds perfect. I dry and cure normally. Then add them after a few weeks.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 5, 2017)

just popped some Cornbread OGs im excited about them very much  anyone messed with the Cornbread? I wanted it for a good sleeper strain that still had decent yield


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 7, 2017)

Sort of off topic. Has anyone ever heard of scromiting? "The emergence of a terrifying new 'scromiting' illness has led to warnings being issued to stoners around the world.
The condition, formally known as Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome (CHS), has only been recognised by medical experts in recent years and is linked to heavy drug use.

Doctors in the US came up with the phrase after coming across a growing number of hospital patients who were unable to stop screaming in pain and vomiting. That's a pretty heavy combo."
I believe it is complete BS. Me and my friends smoke copious amounts of chronic and I have never experienced or heard of it.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Sort of off topic. Has anyone ever heard of scromiting? "The emergence of a terrifying new 'scromiting' illness has led to warnings being issued to stoners around the world.
> The condition, formally known as Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome (CHS), has only been recognised by medical experts in recent years and is linked to heavy drug use.
> 
> Doctors in the US came up with the phrase after coming across a growing number of hospital patients who were unable to stop screaming in pain and vomiting. That's a pretty heavy combo."
> I believe it is complete BS. Me and my friends smoke copious amounts of chronic and I have never experienced or heard of it.


Sounds similar to something ive read about previously. Obviously the large majority of smokers are unaffected. 
Does sound like bs tho


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 7, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Sort of off topic. Has anyone ever heard of scromiting? "The emergence of a terrifying new 'scromiting' illness has led to warnings being issued to stoners around the world.
> The condition, formally known as Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome (CHS), has only been recognised by medical experts in recent years and is linked to heavy drug use.
> 
> Doctors in the US came up with the phrase after coming across a growing number of hospital patients who were unable to stop screaming in pain and vomiting. That's a pretty heavy combo."
> I believe it is complete BS. Me and my friends smoke copious amounts of chronic and I have never experienced or heard of it.


Sounds like people that accidentally ingested some harmful pesticides or fungicides.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2017)

halo2killer said:


> Sort of off topic. Has anyone ever heard of scromiting? "The emergence of a terrifying new 'scromiting' illness has led to warnings being issued to stoners around the world.
> The condition, formally known as Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome (CHS), has only been recognised by medical experts in recent years and is linked to heavy drug use.
> 
> Doctors in the US came up with the phrase after coming across a growing number of hospital patients who were unable to stop screaming in pain and vomiting. That's a pretty heavy combo."
> I believe it is complete BS. Me and my friends smoke copious amounts of chronic and I have never experienced or heard of it.


Sounds like total bs.


Yodaweed said:


> Sounds like people that accidentally ingested some harmful pesticides or fungicides.


you're probably right on the money.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Dec 7, 2017)

420UG said:


> Hi all. New member just signed up today and stumbled accross a rare dankness thread and as i just took down a gth #1 i thought i wud post a pic. Might not have posted the pic properly tho
> View attachment 4048625


Looks great!! Was that a fem or regular? Are there any issues with fems on this one?


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 10, 2017)

its what ha


halo2killer said:


> Sort of off topic. Has anyone ever heard of scromiting? "The emergence of a terrifying new 'scromiting' illness has led to warnings being issued to stoners around the world.
> The condition, formally known as Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome (CHS), has only been recognised by medical experts in recent years and is linked to heavy drug use.
> 
> Doctors in the US came up with the phrase after coming across a growing number of hospital patients who were unable to stop screaming in pain and vomiting. That's a pretty heavy combo."
> I believe it is complete BS. Me and my friends smoke copious amounts of chronic and I have never experienced or heard of it.


its what happens when u smoke alot of pesticide synth pgr weed that was grown as far from organic as there is


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 17, 2017)

Agreed. Organic weed takes nausea away while chemically pumped weed makes you nauseated. I read when the plant is overfed nutrients it stores them in the cell walls and is also bad for the vascular system of the plant. Seem like you can tell non organic weed by the harsh unclean smoke and how shitty it can make you feel


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 19, 2017)

i agree sensipuff iv smoke leaf fresh from a veging plant smoke it stright away i dodent get stoned but i kinda cought a buzz but mostly i felt it took my anxiety away it was not harsh at all is rather smoke my organic leaf then the weed id get if i bought it hurry up and legalize weed australia u cunt lol


----------



## 420UG (Jan 4, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Looks great!! Was that a fem or regular? Are there any issues with fems on this one?


These were regular. Haven't tried any rd fems yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 15, 2018)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> So here is our new thread where I will post information, pictures, answer questions and what-not. But here is the 1 ground rule.
> There will be N*O*playing the "my dick is bigger game"
> 1. I have no dick... so it wouldn't be fair.
> 2. I find it immature, childish ,discourteous, and rude.
> ...


I am wondering if you are able to confirm if Aurora LP in Canada is growing your Ghost train haze or not.
Cheers


----------



## RoDDin (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I just got a pack of Dark Ghost Train from Attitude. No info so far on growing this strain that I could find. Anyone here with experience popping these seeds?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2018)

sounds like a new strain. i've grown their ghost train haze, it was awesome, and as i recall, an easy grow,


----------



## RoDDin (Feb 22, 2018)

yeap, had a run on a single plant of GTH and it had a decent yield. smoke wise it's the best sativa i've had.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 2, 2018)

Just letting everyone know... I grew a couple cornbreads out, one Hermd (full on herm, the clones hermd, no stress) I got 2 more in flower right now that im watching very closely they appear to be growing very differently from that phenotype that hermd. So sick of finding Herm traits in genetics. Starting to think Im not buying anymore seeds unless its Bodhi or Dynasty literally ran countless from them and never had one single issue lol . I am excited to see how the cornbread turns out though its growing like a real deal old school kush and i love it!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Just letting everyone know... I grew a couple cornbreads out, one Hermd (full on herm, the clones hermd, no stress) I got 2 more in flower right now that im watching very closely they appear to be growing very differently from that phenotype that hermd. So sick of finding Herm traits in genetics. Starting to think Im not buying anymore seeds unless its Bodhi or Dynasty literally ran countless from them and never had one single issue lol . I am excited to see how the cornbread turns out though its growing like a real deal old school kush and i love it!


You might want to see if you got a light leak if you are getting that many hermies


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You might want to see if you got a light leak if you are getting that many hermies


I dont ever get hermies....ever...its literally the only plant that hermd on me. Go check out my IG, been growing top notch shit for years and hermies are very rare for me. They are literally only genetics. No light leaks. I appreciate the feedback though friend (when i said "sick of finding herm traits in genetics", I was talking about seeds my friends are growing that im helping them with, not the seeds i grow, i only grow bodhi n dynasty n ive never once seen herms from them.My friends are getting Herms from almost every seed breeder right now, but coincidence, they never get herms from bodhi or dynasty lmao)


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> I dont ever get hermies....ever...its literally the only plant that hermd on me. Go check out my IG, been growing top notch shit for years and hermies are very rare for me. They are literally only genetics. No light leaks. I appreciate the feedback though friend (when i said "sick of finding herm traits in genetics", I was talking about seeds my friends are growing that im helping them with, not the seeds i grow, i only grow bodhi n dynasty n ive never once seen herms from them.My friends are getting Herms from almost every seed breeder right now, but coincidence, they never get herms from bodhi or dynasty lmao)


no problem, just know from experience most hermies are the result of grower error, happy growing.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> no problem, just know from experience most hermies are the result of grower error, happy growing.


Totally agree! 
Although I must add, the genetics I run such as Granola Funk, Huckleberry DesTar, Blueberry Hashplant... Plants like these, I can literally throw them back and forth from veg and flower, and stress them left and right. They never herm. So I feel like true pure genetics wont herm, ever, no matter what, but that's only opinion


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> no problem, just know from experience most hermies are the result of grower error, happy growing.





517BlckBerry said:


> Totally agree!
> Although I must add, the genetics I run such as Granola Funk, Huckleberry DesTar, Blueberry Hashplant... Plants like these, I can literally throw them back and forth from veg and flower, and stress them left and right. They never herm. So I feel like true pure genetics wont herm, ever, no matter what, but that's only opinion


I also agree with both of you! Although i think true females that cant herm at all are rare. 
Have you berry done atress tests like that or just hypothesizing?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 3, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Totally agree!
> Although I must add, the genetics I run such as Granola Funk, Huckleberry DesTar, Blueberry Hashplant... Plants like these, I can literally throw them back and forth from veg and flower, and stress them left and right. They never herm. So I feel like true pure genetics wont herm, ever, no matter what, but that's only opinion


Wrong


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Wrong


Then why can I literally do anything to my strong plants and they never ever herm? Is it possible to herm a plant like that through regular stress or would you need something like colloidal silver?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 3, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> I also agree with both of you! Although i think true females that cant herm at all are rare.
> Have you berry done atress tests like that or just hypothesizing?


I do stress tests on all my strains it's how I find my keepers . Not to mention I've had things like powder mildew and bugs in various rooms during testing and they stillllll didn't herm. Just wondering how much stress is required to herm something like that? Bleach? Lmao.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 3, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> Then why can I literally do anything to my strong plants and they never ever herm? Is it possible to herm a plant like that through regular stress or would you need something like colloidal silver?


I didn't mean to come off as a dick. I'm under the belief that anything can herm under the right stressors. It's a survival tactic the plants use to ensure future generations.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I didn't mean to come off as a dick. I'm under the belief that anything can herm under the right stressors. It's a survival tactic the plants use to ensure future generations.


You're correct. Any plant can herm with certain stress or other things. It is just survival.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I didn't mean to come off as a dick. I'm under the belief that anything can herm under the right stressors. It's a survival tactic the plants use to ensure future generations.


You're not bro I'm legitimately curious about it because that's how I pick which strains I keep I try to stress them and see what they do. But I am doing a lot of breeding projects lately so I want to figure out how to get something like Blueberry Hashplant to stress. That chica would pry grow in a swamp with no nutes shes too strong lol


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 4, 2018)

Sometimes the rare genetic are more Herm prone. But worth having. Try not to stress your ladies.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 5, 2018)

I just ordered 
Rugburn
Scotts of 501st of and star killer. I've been growing gth1 for a couple of years now .time to see what his other strains are like.also gth1 works great crossing over other strains.


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I just ordered
> Rugburn
> Scotts of 501st of and star killer. I've been growing gth1 for a couple of years now .time to see what his other strains are like.also gth1 works great crossing over other strains.


Starkiller is BOMB. My favorite RD strain so far.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 7, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Starkiller is BOMB. My favorite RD strain so far.



What does yours smell like and have you run into the lemonhead pheno?


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does yours smell like and have you run into the lemonhead pheno?


I popped 2 and got 2 females and one was super dense and Very OG smelling and the whitest bud I have done. The other was more of an earthy OG and produced better and had some purple. Can't say I have had the lemonhead pheno. I will be popping more eventually. Both phenos were great. So I think you will be happy with all females. But that lemonhead pheno sounds tasty.


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 11, 2018)

Here are the two phenos I had.
SK#1 pic296
And SK#2 pic 295


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

Finally some pictures!!!!


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 25, 2018)

Something many posters don't some to include. Pictures are what sell me on certain strains. Pics from real people.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 31, 2018)

Just got my pack of Cookie Ox(regs) wanted pamelina but sadly all sold out anyone have any prior experiences with it


----------



## halo2killer (Apr 2, 2018)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got my pack of Cookie Ox(regs) wanted pamelina but sadly all sold out anyone have any prior experiences with it


I wanted Pamelina also. Oh well. I am still waiting for a good promo for RD. Cookie OX is fairly new also. Not much on that. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 2, 2018)

I will I’m hoping I find a real cookie leaning male and female and a nice ox(bubba) leaning female out of this back fingers crossed I’ll keep y’all posted on how they do


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2018)

Scott's OG from 2013











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## westworld (May 10, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I wanted Pamelina also. Oh well. I am still waiting for a good promo for RD. Cookie OX is fairly new also. Not much on that. Be sure to let us know.


 Attitude right has a buy one pack of RD get 2 free reg Rugburn OG or 2 free reg Moonshine Haze.

Rare Dankness also just came out with feminized Rug Burn OG, Cornbread, Cookie OX, and Rare Darkness.


----------



## bobqp (May 10, 2018)

I'm doing a gth1 x biker kush v2.0 cross in the next 2 months ready for next season. Might even be able to sneak in a snow lotus cross over it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2018)

Ran a pack a few yrs back, supposedly made by a club in CO Springs i believe, and they had crossed Scott's OG to Ox. Some of the best meds I've ever grown and smoked. I've hung onto a pack of LeeRoy for about 4 years or so, bout ready to bust some out. Glad I found the RD thread. Peace and Karma


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2018)

I just popped 2x tangerine kush and 1x ghost train haze #9
Hoping for some females


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 14, 2018)

ghost train haze #1

turning purple at 61 days...


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 14, 2018)

Hows the ghost train


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 15, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Hows the ghost train


a winner and a keeper.

very uplifting high, smells of citrus and lime. rock hard dense buds...


----------



## bobqp (Jul 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> a winner and a keeper.
> 
> very uplifting high, smells of citrus and lime. rock hard dense buds...





Sour Wreck said:


> ghost train haze #1
> 
> turning purple at 61 days...
> 
> View attachment 4165282


 That looks just like the one I had. The new ones I bought look nothing like it 2 sativa and 2 indica.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 15, 2018)

bobqp said:


> That looks just like the one I had. The new ones I bought look nothing like it 2 sativa and 2 indica.


GTH #1? where did you get the seeds?

i have only run enough seeds to find 2 pheno's and they were both sativa dominant...


----------



## bobqp (Jul 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> GTH #1? where did you get the seeds?
> 
> i have only run enough seeds to find 2 pheno's and they were both sativa dominant...


Attitude seedbank. First time I bought a single fem seed and crossed it over itself to make fem seeds. Then I bought a 12 reg pack from attitude. I'm hoping its only the og coming out in some. 2 sativa females and 2 indica males. I'll know by harvest time by the smell. But the fem gth1 I crossed over the gorilla bomb at least 70 percent look and smell and smoke like gth1.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 15, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Attitude seedbank. First time I bought a single fem seed and crossed it over itself to make fem seeds. Then I bought a 12 reg pack from attitude. I'm hoping its only the og coming out in some. 2 sativa females and 2 indica males. I'll know by harvest time by the smell. But the fem gth1 I crossed over the gorilla bomb at least 70 percent look and smell and smoke like gth1.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 15, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Attitude seedbank. First time I bought a single fem seed and crossed it over itself to make fem seeds. Then I bought a 12 reg pack from attitude. I'm hoping its only the og coming out in some. 2 sativa females and 2 indica males. I'll know by harvest time by the smell. But the fem gth1 I crossed over the gorilla bomb at least 70 percent look and smell and smoke like gth1.


My gth is sativa based.
Didn't see any fat leaves, only in early veg but in flower very skinny leaves.
I do have a very nice male gth and I hit a sensi shiva skunk and a pineapple express with it.
Both those crosses looked kinda the same. The shiva skunk had a very large main cola and a Christmas tree appearance. The pineapple appeared to look more like the male gth.
Both crosses have the same kinda high as the gth fems.
I also made some f2 gth those are just like the mother gth in appearance and high.

I also had a gth female that took more after a haze plant but it hermied so got rid of it. Which is to bad as the smoke I did get off it was the best out of all.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> My gth is sativa based.
> Didn't see any fat leaves, only in early veg but in flower very skinny leaves.
> I do have a very nice male gth and I hit a sensi shiva skunk and a pineapple express with it.
> Both those crosses looked kinda the same. The shiva skunk had a very large main cola and a Christmas tree appearance. The pineapple appeared to look more like the male gth.
> ...


ahhhh.....the shiva's. Old favorites, nice to see the mention!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> ahhhh.....the shiva's. Old favorites, nice to see the mention!


Shiva Skunk is a nice yielder.
So much resin, buds never feel dry.
Makes great hash and honey oil. I get a good return off them.
Have been running Shiva for a little more than 2 years.
Love the old school weed.

I have a good collection of momma plants lol
As I buy seed when I pop them I'm on the hunt for keepers.
If a strain don't cut it for me I don't keep.

Since I been growing weed I cannot count how many strains I have grown out.
I grew my very first plant out when I was 13 years old. After I seen what I grew I never stopped.
Was a large outdoor grower for many years and was 1998 when I moved indoors to grow.
Now I only grow indoors as I'm to old for outdoor. I leave that to the young fellas lol.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mine hermed but could have been good but had to pull it early
Gth 1


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 24, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Mine hermed but could have been good but had to pull it early
> Gth 1


Fem?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 25, 2018)

A lot of GTH had reports of herms.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 25, 2018)

Never had a gth1 herm.before. used gth1 over gorilla bomb and black d.o.g none of those Hermed either


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 25, 2018)

I had 1 herm of gth on regular seed.
Only 1 out of a pack.
The one that hermed had a big influence of a sativa. Very skinny leaves compared to the others.
Wasn't overly seeded. Some buds wrecked others no.
Killed the momma plant and all clones of it.

I do love the gth though. Love the buzz it gives off.
Stronger than gorilla glue imo.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 25, 2018)

Never grown a gtg1 male before but it appears to be the wierdest male I've ever seen. Pollen sack are long and thin with pointy ends. With little or no pollen in them. Have a beautiful gth1 female at 4 weeks flowering ready for pollen but it looks like that won't be happening.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Never grown a gtg1 male before but it appears to be the wierdest male I've ever seen. Pollen sack are long and thin with pointy ends. With little or no pollen in them. Have a beautiful gth1 female at 4 weeks flowering ready for pollen but it looks like that won't be happening.


bummer, have the sacks started opening yet?


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Fem?


No regs


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 25, 2018)

I just finished a small grow featuring GTH#1. I planted four regular seeds, three sprouted, and two were females. From those females I got two very different genotypes. Neither one showed any signs of going hermie.

*GTH#1*
First Genotype
 

A lanky plant, small to medium producer, with excellent resin production. Smelled like citrus, leaning towards lemon. Although not fully cured, the samples I've experienced so far are promising. The effect is felt through out the body, especially in your spinal column, and nervous system. I suspect higher than average levels of THCv is responsible for that effect.

*GTH#1*
Second Genotype
 

Another lanky plant, but a medium to large producer, with decent resin production. Smelled slightly like citrus, but that was overshadowed by a strong fuel/gas odor. Although not fully cured, the samples I've experienced so far are interesting. The effect goes straight to the head and only to the head. It actually gave me my first dizzy spell in years. I had to go down on one knee and lean against the couch.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bummer, have the sacks started opening yet?


Some have opened up but look nothing like male pollen sacks.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 26, 2018)

How would y'all pic a good male gth#1 for crossing it into another gene? I've always pitched males and have been thinking about making some seeds


----------



## bobqp (Jul 26, 2018)

oilfield bud said:


> How would y'all pic a good male gth#1 for crossing it into another gene? I've always pitched males and have been thinking about making some seeds


I used a gth1 cs treated female and crossed it over gorilla bomb and black do.g. most gorilla bombs look and smoke like gth1.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 26, 2018)

Ya I was thinking about cs but since I'll already have males I figured it would be a good experiment


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 26, 2018)

Just picked up some Dark Ghost Train from the Tude. Got 2 free Karma Bitch for Promo. I'm hoping the 2 grow well together. I usually don't go fem. But figured I would try my luck at them again. Not sure how Sativa they will be or if they will lean towards the Grape Ape

On a side note. I broke my promise and bought from Cali Conn again. Got Lemon Tart. Promo gave 3 818 Headbands.
Lemon tart is supposed to be Wedding Cake and SLH. Sounds tasty!


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds great man. I was planning on throwing a male gth#1 to black d.o.g, blue dream, purple train wreck, green crack And chemdawg. I've been a Humboldt fanboy pretty much since I started growing but always wanted to try gth


----------



## Smotpoker82 (Jul 26, 2018)

Any word on the cookie ox? Cant find any reports


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 27, 2018)

I haven't really seen anything on the newer RD strains.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 27, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I haven't really seen anything on the newer RD strains.


Prolly because of the price of their seeds.
Prolly not many have the new ones yet.


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 28, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Prolly because of the price of their seeds.
> Prolly not many have the new ones yet.


Price is totally worth it to me. Especially with a Promo. Unless you don't clone. Then it will surely not be worth it. But I usually find a keeper in a pack. Starkiller was loaded with keepers lol. Hoping the same for these.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Price is totally worth it to me. Especially with a Promo. Unless you don't clone. Then it will surely not be worth it. But I usually find a keeper in a pack. Starkiller was loaded with keepers lol. Hoping the same for these.


Man, I might have to pop another handful of Dank Commander. I have only run a few RD beans, and I have been more impressed with some work by small time breeders. I want to love RD, their gear shows up in new crosses all the time, but the Scott’s OG fems (balls everywhere) and Dank Commander pack I bought have failed to impress. Dank Commander was good, but not great. I should try to hunt down a few more packs, and try that Starkiller, too.


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Man, I might have to pop another handful of Dank Commander. I have only run a few RD beans, and I have been more impressed with some work by small time breeders. I want to love RD, their gear shows up in new crosses all the time, but the Scott’s OG fems (balls everywhere) and Dank Commander pack I bought have failed to impress. Dank Commander was good, but not great. I should try to hunt down a few more packs, and try that Starkiller, too.


I highly recommend the Starkiller. Dank kush with a little purple. I got it tested at 21% THC. I was not a fan of the Scott's Pheno I had. But others liked it though. I will be sure of no hermies with the tops in water method. That way I don't waste time on a Herm. Fem seeds have a higher chance of herming in my experience. Especially in a lot of these clone only fem crosses. I honestly don't sweat herms anymore. Sice they will never make it to my tent. Nature will find a way.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

oilfield bud said:


> Sounds great man. I was planning on throwing a male gth#1 to black d.o.g, blue dream, purple train wreck, green crack And chemdawg. I've been a Humboldt fanboy pretty much since I started growing but always wanted to try gth


The gth1 is great for crossing over indica's.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

I've got 2 gth1 females out bush in winter 12/12 from seed there 2 foot tall. We are having the hottest winter we have ever had. I've got 2 males skylotus 
And Josh dog og. I'll cross one of each over a female to see what the cross is like.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 29, 2018)

every seed I've ever gotten in an RD pack has been green and premature. Never once have I seen a bean with striping.

too bad, cause I'm interested in a lot of their genetics. But people that sell green seeds need to have their bongs broken.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 29, 2018)

bobqp said:


> The gth1 is great for crossing over indica's.


Thank you. I'm gonna throw it to everything


----------



## bobqp (Jul 30, 2018)

oilfield bud said:


> Thank you. I'm gonna throw it to everything


I'm crossing skylotus and josh dog og over my last 2 gth1 females. If you ever want to trade gth1 crosses let me know


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 30, 2018)

Sounds good bro.


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 31, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> every seed I've ever gotten in an RD pack has been green and premature. Never once have I seen a bean with striping.
> 
> too bad, cause I'm interested in a lot of their genetics. But people that sell green seeds need to have their bongs broken.


Strange. I have never got a premature seed from them. All my Cali Connection seeds were though. The Dark GH and Karma Bitch both had very mature seeds and popped like a charm. I also had no problems popping the green Cali Conn seeds. But the RD beans looked way better. I'll post my packs later to show. Where do you order from?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

Got LeeRoy left, they look good and I have stored well, have for quite a while, but i had that luck with some old 2014-2015 Venoms. Some had some color, rest were paler. Trouble crackin, nothing to grow, but been a minute or two. I got high hopes for LeeRoy


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 3, 2018)

so that's what I just popped was some leeroy. I picked them up from choice a while back. originally just popped 6, along with 6 crockett tangie's. all of the tangie's look great, only 2 leeroy's came up, and I'm fairly certain they'll be male. So I soaked the other 6, and 4 of those are doing fine. The tangie seeds were beautiful compared to the leeroy's, and the dawg I grew from crockett was the same way. big, tan, tiger striped beans, all of them. oh well, I guess I'm just glad half of the leeroys are on their feet now.


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 3, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> so that's what I just popped was some leeroy. I picked them up from choice a while back. originally just popped 6, along with 6 crockett tangie's. all of the tangie's look great, only 2 leeroy's came up, and I'm fairly certain they'll be male. So I soaked the other 6, and 4 of those are doing fine. The tangie seeds were beautiful compared to the leeroy's, and the dawg I grew from crockett was the same way. big, tan, tiger striped beans, all of them. oh well, I guess I'm just glad half of the leeroys are on their feet now.


I actually had issues with Ghost of Leroy. Never got any to pop out of 6.


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 18, 2018)

Dark Ghost Trains are looking good. So are the Karma Bitches. My Cali Connection Lemon Tarts look like dwarfs in comparison. Hopefully they do something soon. They don't seem to be drinking much. But they may catch up.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 18, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> every seed I've ever gotten in an RD pack has been green and premature. Never once have I seen a bean with striping.
> 
> too bad, cause I'm interested in a lot of their genetics. But people that sell green seeds need to have their bongs broken.


My gth seeds were mature seeds. Every seed I popped came up.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a couple weeks away from harvesting about 100 f2 gth seeds. Already harvested 10 due to the preflowers getting pollinated.


----------



## Serverchris (Aug 18, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Strange. I have never got a premature seed from them. All my Cali Connection seeds were though. The Dark GH and Karma Bitch both had very mature seeds and popped like a charm. I also had no problems popping the green Cali Conn seeds. But the RD beans looked way better. I'll post my packs later to show. Where do you order from?


Have you grown the the dark GH? I haven't seen anyone who has actually grown it out.


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 19, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Have you grown the the dark GH? I haven't seen anyone who has actually grown it out.


I have not finished it yet. But I have 2 phenotypes going now. I will post the results. But not much to see but an early vegging plant now. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 6, 2018)

DGH is looking good. Smells like Lemon Lime candy. One pheno is sweeter that the other. But both have a lemon lime smell. Karma Bitch is smelling similar actually. They still have a while to go. Probably on week 3.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 7, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> DGH is looking good. Smells like Lemon Lime candy. One pheno is sweeter that the other. But both have a lemon lime smell. Karma Bitch is smelling similar actually. They still have a while to go. Probably on week 3.


Very cool ...how is the bud formation compared to GHT?


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Very cool ...how is the bud formation compared to GHT?


I have never personally done GTH. One is pretty stretchy and the other is about a medium stretch. I'll put some picks up when it's something more to look at.

Unfortunately I have noticed some male parts this is with all my RD FEMs... Not cool. But they seem to be OK. May get a few seeds. Ironically both my Cali Connection Lemon Tarts did not show any male parts. I really hate FEMs. I believe they Herm more. I will be going back to regs. But I will bet money the clones do not Herm. I have had many Cali connection seeds do this and the clones never did it. I'm just not sure I want to risk it. Depends how good they are. They smell amazing.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I have never personally done GTH. One is pretty stretchy and the other is about a medium stretch. I'll put some picks up when it's something more to look at.
> 
> Unfortunately I have noticed some male parts this is with all my RD FEMs... Not cool. But they seem to be OK. May get a few seeds. Ironically both my Cali Connection Lemon Tarts did not show any male parts. I really hate FEMs. I believe they Herm more. I will be going back to regs. But I will bet money the clones do not Herm. I have had many Cali connection seeds do this and the clones never did it. I'm just not sure I want to risk it. Depends how good they are. They smell amazing.


Thanks for the info,
My gth stretches lots but always yield real good in the end.
RD is getting known for herms though I guess. My gth were reg seeds and I had 1 herm on me. The one that did looked like a straight haze plant. I got rid of it and the clones.

I do hear you on fem seed though. Had my fair share of fems with balls.
Some strains though a person cant get and has to buy the fems instead.
I prefer reg seeds and will buy those over fem versions but even so from time to time in reg seeds there is herms to just not as many.

I've ran a lot of royal queen gear....been lucky with them with no herms in fems.
I really like their royal gorilla....the one I kept of that I did hit with gth pollen. Those seeds just about done.

Anyways I am going off subject...(what else in new lol) I sure look forward to seeing pics as I have been looking at that strain to buy.
Thank you for the info


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

guess Im gonna have to break out some 5 yr old LeeRoy stock see wassup


----------



## bobqp (Oct 9, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Thanks for the info,
> My gth stretches lots but always yield real good in the end.
> RD is getting known for herms though I guess. My gth were reg seeds and I had 1 herm on me. The one that did looked like a straight haze plant. I got rid of it and the clones.
> 
> ...


I have about 60 f2 gth1 reg seedlings outdoors. Never had any herm on me. Cross gth1 over a fee strains gorilla bomb ,black d.o.g both times the gth1 has been the dominant gene . nearly all goriila bombs look and taster like gth1


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> guess Im gonna have to break out some 5 yr old LeeRoy stock see wassup


 
Lee roy week 6, love this strain!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 11, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I have about 60 f2 gth1 reg seedlings outdoors. Never had any herm on me. Cross gth1 over a fee strains gorilla bomb ,black d.o.g both times the gth1 has been the dominant gene . nearly all goriila bombs look and taster like gth1


When I first hit strains with the same male I have the outcome was good.. Shiva Skunk didn't look like gth...pineapple express on the other hand you could see the gth in them.
First seed this round out of my breeding room is strawberry diesel loaded with seed from the same gth male I been using.
Just drying the seed now...


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 12, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> View attachment 4213707
> Lee roy week 6, love this strain!


Very nice. I have to say. I really like the looks of crosses with RD2.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> View attachment 4213707
> Lee roy week 6, love this strain!


gotta give a smoke report, please! Been savin and savin these, just a gut feelin. Never had any luck with the Venom moons ago, hard to pop, hard to grow, PITA, then males. lol. Keep thread updated please


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gotta give a smoke report, please! Been savin and savin these, just a gut feelin. Never had any luck with the Venom moons ago, hard to pop, hard to grow, PITA, then males. lol. Keep thread updated please


This is the 2nd pack of lee roy i have grown out, I have had a lot of males, should have saved one and made seeds because i will definitely buy another pack when/if they get restocked. Unfortunately i wont be getting to smoke any of this run anytime soon. Got to take a hairdrug test to get a job soon. RareD is pretty spot on with the description of the smoke, kush flavor with a little lemony hint, which is very enjoyable, unlike anything I have tried, very strong, almost too strong for in the morning before work but some days thats exactly what im looking for. It is up there on my list of favorites to smoke and will be stashing some away for when i can burn again.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> This is the 2nd pack of lee roy i have grown out, I have had a lot of males, should have saved one and made seeds because i will definitely buy another pack when/if they get restocked. Unfortunately i wont be getting to smoke any of this run anytime soon. Got to take a hairdrug test to get a job soon. RareD is pretty spot on with the description of the smoke, kush flavor with a little lemony hint, which is very enjoyable, unlike anything I have tried, very strong, almost too strong for in the morning before work but some days thats exactly what im looking for. It is up there on my list of favorites to smoke and will be stashing some away for when i can burn again.


Thank you very much. I like your too strong descriptor, Im lookin fore that every time. Good luck on that damn test, I'd say you doin the right thing, not sure they figgered a way around those yet.


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 15, 2018)

This will be my last post on this site. Happy growing all. But I cannot support a site with staff members that invade your privacy and display your info to the public or possibly worse. Sorry you won't get to see how the DGH turns out. I will say it's worth trying. Also the Karma Bitch is great also.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> This will be my last post on this site. Happy growing all. But I cannot support a site with staff members that invade your privacy and display your info to the public or possibly worse. Sorry you won't get to see how the DGH turns out. I will say it's worth trying. Also the Karma Bitch is great also.


what the fuck happened bro

You are a long time member sucks to see another quality grower go, these forums are starting to really suck.


----------



## casperd (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> what the fuck happened bro
> 
> You are a long time member sucks to see another quality grower go, these forums are starting to really suck.


dido whats up with this


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> what the fuck happened bro
> 
> You are a long time member sucks to see another quality grower go, these forums are starting to really suck.


My situation is not exactly legal. Even though it should be. But a rollitup admin called out my general location. Mainly because of my republican views. I don't care what party you are for. I get along with all parties. I just hate idiots. That shit is straight up bitch mode though. I would never stoop that low. I may be in and out. But no pics until legal. 

That said. Wow... The Karma Bitch is very impressive. DGTH is a close second. But if I were to choose one it would be KB. It's like a Lime OG smell. Beautiful structure.
i plan to run 2 KBs 1 DGTH #1 and one Lemon Tart next run. The lemon tart is actually a wedding cake leaner. Needed one sweet one with all this OG goodness.

Thankfully my situation will be legal soon.


----------



## althor (Oct 30, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> My situation is not exactly legal. Even though it should be. But a rollitup admin called out my general location. Mainly because of my republican views. I don't care what party you are for. I get along with all parties. I just hate idiots. That shit is straight up bitch mode though. I would never stoop that low. I may be in and out. But no pics until legal.
> 
> That said. Wow... The Karma Bitch is very impressive. DGTH is a close second. But if I were to choose one it would be KB. It's like a Lime OG smell. Beautiful structure.
> i plan to run 2 KBs 1 DGTH #1 and one Lemon Tart next run. The lemon tart is actually a wedding cake leaner. Needed one sweet one with all this OG goodness.
> ...


Yeah man that politics section should be removed from the site, there is NOTHING good going on in that forum. A bunch of idiots trying to out idiot each other.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> My situation is not exactly legal. Even though it should be. But a rollitup admin called out my general location. Mainly because of my republican views. I don't care what party you are for. I get along with all parties. I just hate idiots. That shit is straight up bitch mode though. I would never stoop that low. I may be in and out. But no pics until legal.
> 
> That said. Wow... The Karma Bitch is very impressive. DGTH is a close second. But if I were to choose one it would be KB. It's like a Lime OG smell. Beautiful structure.
> i plan to run 2 KBs 1 DGTH #1 and one Lemon Tart next run. The lemon tart is actually a wedding cake leaner. Needed one sweet one with all this OG goodness.
> ...


That person should be fired for that.


----------



## halo2killer (Nov 7, 2018)

althor said:


> Yeah man that politics section should be removed from the site, there is NOTHING good going on in that forum. A bunch of idiots trying to out idiot each other.


I agree. I realized that. I know better now. I feel like no one post here about growing anymore. Kind of sad. Where is everybody going? I'm ready to switch it up.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 7, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I agree. I realized that. I know better now. I feel like no one post here about growing anymore. Kind of sad. Where is everybody going? I'm ready to switch it up.


instagram


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 31, 2018)

So I just cut down all my Leeroy's. I've never come across a plant that was so motivated to grow powdery mildew all over.

I don't have PM problems, I never have (other than this). But for some reason, the leeroy just wants to grow PM. So I think this makes 3 or 4 packs from RD that I have never smoked the finished flower from.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 31, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> So I just cut down all my Leeroy's. I've never come across a plant that was so motivated to grow powdery mildew all over.
> 
> I don't have PM problems, I never have (other than this). But for some reason, the leeroy just wants to grow PM. So I think this makes 3 or 4 packs from RD that I have never smoked the finished flower from.


Wow that's really weird.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 31, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Wow that's really weird.


yeah, I'm not really too happy about it. Got into about the 3rd week of flower, where they were starting to get some trichs going, and a really nice nose. seemed like they were gonna be real frosty. But it became unmanageable, and was clearly stem deep. Have some karma headbangers, biker kush, sin city sinmint sorbet, and some hazeman fat purple - all doing fine.

oh wells.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 31, 2018)

Has anyone grown Drama(ghost x TK) or Dark Ghost train (Grape Ape x GTH #1)? I am very interested in each of these strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

althor said:


> Yeah man that politics section should be removed from the site, there is NOTHING good going on in that forum. A bunch of idiots trying to out idiot each other.


But that is exactly what politics is all about. Idiots trying to out idiot the next guy. 

It is just like Professional wrestling. All politicians act like they hate each other to appeal to a set group of voters but back stage theyre laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 31, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> yeah, I'm not really too happy about it. Got into about the 3rd week of flower, where they were starting to get some trichs going, and a really nice nose. seemed like they were gonna be real frosty. But it became unmanageable, and was clearly stem deep. Have some karma headbangers, biker kush, sin city sinmint sorbet, and some hazeman fat purple - all doing fine.
> 
> oh wells.


Hopefully gonna get a nice Karma Fem White OG from the single I'll be receiving at some point.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 1, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Hopefully gonna get a nice Karma Fem White OG from the single I'll be receiving at some point.


I've really been liking Karma's gear. Almost every pheno is a contender IME. Goodluck with it!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Has anyone grown Drama(ghost x TK) or Dark Ghost train (Grape Ape x GTH #1)? I am very interested in each of these strains.


I grew 6 dgt and seedling grew very tall with light right on them and fan. I saved 3, 2 fem 1 herm. Bud is good 7 outta 10 depending on pheno. One is very candy grape smellin which in my case was the herm. And the drama is the worst looking smallest ive grow stay away.not worth it the karma bitch looks good grew well. Ive got jenny kush and rare darkness goin now. Not impressed yet rd. Will update yall on those soon. Ps id go with some barneys they r good seeds and the bud is great strong germ and seed growth. Ive had the lsd and sweet tooth great keeper strains good luck . Even 100 seed packs dissapoint


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I grew 6 dgt and seedling grew very tall with light right on them and fan. I saved 3, 2 fem 1 herm. Bud is good 7 outta 10 depending on pheno. One is very candy grape smellin which in my case was the herm. And the drama is the worst looking smallest ive grow stay away.not worth it the karma bitch looks good grew well. Ive got jenny kush and rare darkness goin now. Not impressed yet rd. Will update yall on those soon. Ps id go with some barneys they r good seeds and the bud is great strong germ and seed growth. Ive had the lsd and sweet tooth great keeper strains good luck . Even 100 seed packs dissapoint


I'm very excited for all the new modern crossed Barney's has done. Gorilla Skittlez and Blue Gelato 41 inparticular.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2019)

Have you tried the Scott's OG. Easy to grow and fast. Not a big yielder although it does produce rock hard golf ball buds. Also the buzz is social and not KO.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> So I just cut down all my Leeroy's. I've never come across a plant that was so motivated to grow powdery mildew all over.
> 
> I don't have PM problems, I never have (other than this). But for some reason, the leeroy just wants to grow PM. So I think this makes 3 or 4 packs from RD that I have never smoked the finished flower from.


5 year old packs of LeeRoy and Venom and could barely get em cracked, let alone up and goin. Prolly my fault but other beans at the time had no probs. Can't afford em now. Don't hear of cuts too much, find that a tad odd? jme


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Jan 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 5 year old packs of LeeRoy and Venom and could barely get em cracked, let alone up and goin. Prolly my fault but other beans at the time had no probs. Can't afford em now. Don't hear of cuts too much, find that a tad odd? jme


I'll be doing a leeroy hunt sooner or later. They've been stored well so hopefully I get mine to crack. It's one of the dankest flavors I've had in recent years. I've got some ghost of leeroy in line too


----------



## Tomba (Jan 14, 2019)

recently as well
longs peak blues 0/6
starkiller og 0/10


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 5 year old packs of LeeRoy and Venom and could barely get em cracked, let alone up and goin. Prolly my fault but other beans at the time had no probs. Can't afford em now. Don't hear of cuts too much, find that a tad odd? jme


put them inside a mason jar with a couple desiccant packs inside, and the jar inside a cardboard box inside the crisper drawer of the fridge. I've popped some pretty old packs after storing them like this.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 14, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> put them inside a mason jar with a couple desiccant packs inside, and the jar inside a cardboard box inside the crisper drawer of the fridge. I've popped some pretty old packs after storing them like this.


They've already been soaked and not cracked and planted and not come up, so taps was played. I would like to get some more, need to win a scratcher. Few yrs ago, got some beans made with scott's og crossed with ox and that was some very very good potent meds. Have a couple starkiller crosses set back.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> put them inside a mason jar with a couple desiccant packs inside, and the jar inside a cardboard box inside the crisper drawer of the fridge. I've popped some pretty old packs after storing them like this.


Yup. It's all about softening that hull. When it's really dry, it almost has a layer of air inbetween when dropped in to a cup of water or a wet paper towel. If you give the hull a good 24-48 hrs in a humid area to soak that moisture in, it's much easier to get that membrane moist and allow it to open up.
It's also not a bad idea to get some high grit sandpaper and sand that edge along the whole thing where the 2 halves meet together. It helps moisture get down inbetween and open. That's the only place it gets moisture to open is where the halves connect. So sanding and even using a BRAND NEW blade to gently push into/cut right on that edge can really make a difference.


----------



## smashcity (Jan 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I grew 6 dgt and seedling grew very tall with light right on them and fan. I saved 3, 2 fem 1 herm. Bud is good 7 outta 10 depending on pheno. One is very candy grape smellin which in my case was the herm. And the drama is the worst looking smallest ive grow stay away.not worth it the karma bitch looks good grew well. Ive got jenny kush and rare darkness goin now. Not impressed yet rd. Will update yall on those soon. Ps id go with some barneys they r good seeds and the bud is great strong germ and seed growth. Ive had the lsd and sweet tooth great keeper strains good luck . Even 100 seed packs dissapoint


I definitely agree with the statement you made regarding drama. I popped 4, two of them displayed the worst looking mutants that didn't make it past week 3 of veg. Just startled out. Two made it to flower. Of the two that made it to flower, the structure was so shitty on one I culled it and the sole survivor made it to harvest. Wasn't impressed with the final product at all. Looked nothing like ghost or triangle. I was extremely disappointed in them. I did hit the lone survivor with some Josh d og pollen. Don't know if I want to explore down that road


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2019)

I back-crossed some Scott's OG and got a few triangle babies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

smashcity said:


> I definitely agree with the statement you made regarding drama. I popped 4, two of them displayed the worst looking mutants that didn't make it past week 3 of veg. Just startled out. Two made it to flower. Of the two that made it to flower, the structure was so shitty on one I culled it and the sole survivor made it to harvest. Wasn't impressed with the final product at all. Looked nothing like ghost or triangle. I was extremely disappointed in them. I did hit the lone survivor with some Josh d og pollen. Don't know if I want to explore down that road


Id say its the tk throwing them mutants. I have a pheno of lvtk by cannaventure that I hit with tangerine power pollen. So far out of 9 seeds germinated, I got 1 normal seedling, 5 slow bitches that I killed trying to help them lose seed husk, and 3 straight up mutants. But that one healthy one... it better be female lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Have you tried the Scott's OG. Easy to grow and fast. Not a big yielder although it does produce rock hard golf ball buds. Also the buzz is social and not KO.


I do have a scotts to just topped it at 6th node it was shooting up what kinda stretch does it have


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 18, 2019)

smashcity said:


> I definitely agree with the statement you made regarding drama. I popped 4, two of them displayed the worst looking mutants that didn't make it past week 3 of veg. Just startled out. Two made it to flower. Of the two that made it to flower, the structure was so shitty on one I culled it and the sole survivor made it to harvest. Wasn't impressed with the final product at all. Looked nothing like ghost or triangle. I was extremely disappointed in them. I did hit the lone survivor with some Josh d og pollen. Don't know if I want to explore down that road


Im letting my runt go who knows i think rd needs to get on the ball if they want my hundred bux will be doing ocean grown dark plasma and dark helmet after my rds are done


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 18, 2019)

My scotts is showing leaf mutations like half is lighter or whitish on a few but growth is strong


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 18, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> I'm very excited for all the new modern crossed Barney's has done. Gorilla Skittlez and Blue Gelato 41 inparticular.


Barneys seeds wont dissapoint id do the gelato i hate stretchy plants in my 4x4 x1000


----------



## quiescent (Jan 18, 2019)

What the fuck alternate reality did I wake up in? Barneys farm getting recommended over rare dankness....


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> What the fuck alternate reality did I wake up in? Barneys farm getting recommended over rare dankness....


lol.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 18, 2019)

Wow ..for the people who say white mold on your plants...you better get better air flow to your grow.
My fans and exhaust goes 24-7...never do I get mold.
Fans blowing on the tops...fans blowing on the bottom and powerful exhaust...no mold.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2019)

I have gotten white mold on outdoor plants in full sun. I think it can come from the seeds. I spray the plants with lemon water - 1/4 cup of costco lemon juice per 5 gallons of water. Gets rid of the PM every time.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> What the fuck alternate reality did I wake up in? Barneys farm getting recommended over rare dankness....


I second that notion


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 18, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Wow ..for the people who say white mold on your plants...you better get better air flow to your grow.
> My fans and exhaust goes 24-7...never do I get mold.
> Fans blowing on the tops...fans blowing on the bottom and powerful exhaust...no mold.


thanks for the tip, is there anything else I need?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 19, 2019)

Pedros Grow Room has a critical kush from Barney's he's kept for years now. He loves the rosin from it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 19, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> thanks for the tip, is there anything else I need?


absolute must to eliminate dew point after light turns off. when lights turn off the humidty spikes and water can be seen on leaves and buds. research this and mthods to reduce humidity spike. dimming lights if possible, dehumidifers on timers etc. ozone and room cleansing is a must in between harvests.

find a pheno that is more powdery mildew resistant as well.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 20, 2019)

I was being a bit facetious  I mentioned the pm on the leeroy because it was extraordinary. But thanks for all the great RH tips!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2019)

Night Terror OG - 5 out of 12 germinated, ok cos they were getting some years on those beans, decent females will be wearing Bodhi's Space Monkey, SSDD & Archive's Face Off OG BX2 pollen


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol.


How many cup winners do rd have ? How many for barneys? Over 40 Yea u r somewhere else......


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> What the fuck alternate reality did I wake up in? Barneys farm getting recommended over rare dankness....


Let me know when u find out bruhhh .what barneys gear u run,Thats not good?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Night Terror OG - 5 out of 12 germinated, ok cos they were getting some years on those beans, decent females will be wearing Bodhi's Space Monkey, SSDD & Archive's Face Off OG BX2 pollen
> View attachment 4269060


My rare darkness fems are growing very well hopefully i get a keeper. Compared to the prior germ issues this is a breeze 3 for 3


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> How many cup winners do rd have ? How many for barneys? Yea u r somewhere else


surely you jest? I like RD, or the potential, lol again, can't afford em. Looks like they are doin good though, per IG, rockin new digs, etc. I don't even consider Barneys, bro, they hail from the land that started buying the cannabis cups and Ive never seen hardly any Barneys in the clubs when lived in OR, did see RD. Cant always trust the cup results though, sometimes, just sayin. Do have some Scotts crosses though. And some of best meds I ever smoked, some club in CO made their own beans, but it was Scotts crossed with Ox. Homeade


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> surely you jest? I like RD, or the potential, lol again, can't afford em. Looks like they are doin good though, per IG, rockin new digs, etc. I don't even consider Barneys, bro, they hail from the land that started buying the cannabis cups and Ive never seen hardly any Barneys in the clubs when lived in OR, did see RD. Cant always trust the cup results though, sometimes, just sayin. Do have some Scotts crosses though. And some of best meds I ever smoked, some club in CO made their own beans, but it was Scotts crossed with Ox. Homeade


Most rd seeds come from spain which is y their gear is suckin. Rd has great phenos yes but how rare is it u find one. Im not bashing them just saying id rather cheaper seeds that r just as good barneys lsd sweet tooth both multiple htcc winners. Or take my 100 and get some cannarado ocean grown or exotic genetics ya know.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Most rd seeds come from spain which is y their gear is suckin. Rd has great phenos yes but how rare is it u find one. Im not bashing them just saying id rather cheaper seeds that r just as good barneys lsd sweet tooth both multiple htcc winners. Or take my 100 and get some cannarado ocean grown or exotic genetics ya know.


And if green house buys them how does barneys win? Fake news guy just lookin out for my fellow gardeners. If i find suttin good from all these rd strains ill tell yas.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

yep Rado, OG, Exotic all I think would be better than Barneys or GH for that matter. jmho And RD. I think you'll find a goodun in those you got up. I just hung onto mine too long I think or something. Venom and LeeRoy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Im just sayin the lsd and sweet tooth i grew were better than the rd dark ghost train and drama and with almost 2x the cost i wanted a clearly better quality not that its bad just not dank. And i never grw green house seeds. Just reffering to ur htcc comment .


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jan 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> How many cup winners do rd have ? How many for barneys? Over 40 Yea u r somewhere else......


The cups like most awards often go to the people with the most money to lobby with.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Growin some gsc x sundae driver might toss the dgt and dram cut not sure doin them in dwc to c if theres a big dif.. The scotts og is pretty shitty looking in veg kinda wanna toss that 2 lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> The cups like most awards often go to the people with the most money to lobby with.


U run em? Lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> U run em? Lol


Any proof??


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 28, 2019)

All I know is that GTH X MSH is the only of 9 strains being kept around now that there's all new stuff to pop.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2019)

these in regs have been out of stock for a long time...here they are again


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> The cups like most awards often go to the people with the most money to lobby with.


YOUR post is a true fact and green house got cought once for buy a cup winner.I would not grow or buy from ghs.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry but u have no proof those guys literally travel the world looking for the next big thing I wouldn't sleep on ghs. Have u grown any strains from them let's get real and not buy into hype like RDS 100 seed prices 75 maybe lol


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sorry but u have no proof those guys literally travel the world looking for the next big thing I wouldn't sleep on ghs. Have u grown any strains from them let's get real and not buy into hype like RDS 100 seed prices 75 maybe lol


I have never grew there seeds and never will,I just don't trust them and when my trust is gone iam dun.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sorry but u have no proof those guys literally travel the world looking for the next big thing I wouldn't sleep on ghs. Have u grown any strains from them let's get real and not buy into hype like RDS 100 seed prices 75 maybe lol


One of the main reasons is there better beans in the good old usa and no need to buy from them.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 12, 2019)

greencropper said:


> these in regs have been out of stock for a long time...here they are again
> View attachment 4281199


Rare Darkness has been available at JBC for months. I literally just ordered a pack a few moments ago.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Rare Darkness has been available at JBC for months. I literally just ordered a pack a few moments ago.


dunno how i missed it there?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2019)

A fellow member gifted me a bunch of crosses he made with a rare dankess male. Havent ran any yet but will someday.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A fellow member gifted me a bunch of crosses he made with a rare dankess male. Havent ran any yet but will someday.


is it the Rare Darkness male? havn't heard a bad thing about that one!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2019)

greencropper said:


> is it the Rare Darkness male? havn't heard a bad thing about that one!


He said dankness


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2019)

greencropper said:


> is it the Rare Darkness male? havn't heard a bad thing about that one!


yup, its the name of the bank & its main strain, thinking he was generalizing?


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’d assume he meant the strain rare Dankness to which my knowledge is 50/25/25 ghost og/chem/triangle kush. Would love have some of that pollen wink wink


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Feb 13, 2019)

Smotpoker82 said:


> Any word on the cookie ox? Cant find any reports


Late, but good...

I got 3 of them in veg, with some Rugburns right now. Vegs slower than the rugburn, but two of them have a really good structure so far. Solid stem and big deep green leaves, with slow vertical growth and slow branching so far, but they broke ground on the 20th of January so they are not that big yet. As I got two strains that stretches a lot in addition to the Cookie Ox i will actually flower the the Rugburn and Double Banana Sherbet first and veg the Cookie Ox until the first are harvested. We are probably talking about 3 to 4 months of veg for the Ox. Harvest in mid July or so. Can be quite interesting...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

greencropper said:


> is it the Rare Darkness male? havn't heard a bad thing about that one!


I believe the rare dankness is the male, @greenghost420 hooked them up along with some cherry puff f2s. When I move in a month or so Im gonna pop a shit load of beans with some of both those RD crosses and the cherry puffs.

Edit: Just check, it is rare D male crossed to:
triple nova
cherry puff
flaming cookies
bright moments
deathstar

And then he threw me some cherry puff f2s.

Definitely stoked to hunt through these


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 14, 2019)

greencropper said:


> nice brew by the looks of it, i arrived a tad to late onto the RD scene to realize the Rare Dankness was a type to snag straight up...


That Lee Roy was on of the nicest plants I've ever grown. Easy to grow, great bud to leaf, structure was great. Only downside was it was hard to clone but that could be me I suck at cloning... looking to change that by taking clones nonstop until I figure it out lol.

I got about 3 strains I want from them I just need to find the cash lol. Lee Roy, Scotts OG, and that Venom OG. They've got fire in them beans.

Dude's know what they are doing. 

I gotta find someone who's running good RD promo's BOGO's would be killer


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> greenghost420


I dont see him around anymore. Is he still doing his thing? I liked his work and he had fire.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I dont see him around anymore. Is he still doing his thing? I liked his work and he had fire.


He is still doing things on IG but I dont see him here very often. He was the 1st member to befriend me on rollitup all those years ago. Good dude for sure


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 14, 2019)

I remember hearing commotion about rare dankness and the Canadian legalization... something about trying to patent strains with the gov or something. Don’t know what ever happened with all that shizen


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> I remember hearing commotion about rare dankness and the Canadian legalization... something about trying to patent strains with the gov or something. Don’t know what ever happened with all that shizen


I didn't hear that with RD but it could be true. DNA Gentics certainly did work with Legal Producers in Canada.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I didn't hear that with RD but it could be true. DNA Gentics certainly did work with Legal Producers in Canada.


Well I hope I’m not confusing the two I coulda swore it was raredank cause I remember it was about the Scott dude that runs the show with RD. Either way that’s probably big dollars getting into the Canadian legalization can’t say I blame them for doing it. But what’s the result on the seed company after that? No mas beans?


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 14, 2019)

Not trying to derail the thread. I have a pack of tangerine kush and gth 9 in the vault. Those tang kush seeds make very special plants


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2019)

Nah you could be right, but for certain DNA.


----------



## MouseE (Feb 21, 2019)

Saw this strain "drama." Not enthusiastic bout the name but it's a triangle kush clone to a ghost og clone. So I'm guessing its f1s which will probably make it a little less stable then other strains they do but I cant find it on there website. It was last one in stock so I had to pick it up, seemed like there might be some nice kushes in there.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 21, 2019)

MouseE said:


> Saw this strain "drama." Not enthusiastic bout the name but it's a triangle kush clone to a ghost og clone. So I'm guessing its f1s which will probably make it a little less stable then other strains they do but I cant find it on there website. It was last one in stock so I had to pick it up, seemed like there might be some nice kushes in there.


You shouldn't be enthusiastic about the quality, structure, or final results from this strain either. There's a reason why the aren't many photos or experiences of this drama


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2019)

@MouseE - From seed there might be early balls on the female main stem. Pick them off and you won't get any others. The clones from that plant won't have them either.
I saw this happen with Scott's OG and several other OGs from seed.
OG seeds tend to be white or pale.
Can you post some close-up pics of the Drama seeds on the seed picture thread? Link is in my signature.
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2019)

Okay so the dark ghost train in dwc blowin my mind way better than my last soil grow def reccomend this guys. Buds more uplifting in effects looks awesome week 6 turning orange now. Big stretch on them bout 3x. The drama mutant small plant stretched good and buds everywhere looks like it could be good will tell ya in 2 to 3 wks. Drama at least 70 days. I might reconsider these guys may not be that bad. Scotts og week 3 stretched quite a bit looks ok, leaves have half white pigments, And looks mag def but not so theres that to. .rare darkness just went in to. Will report back


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2019)

The karma bitch is a average og nuttin special ime,wont be keepin that


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> That Lee Roy was on of the nicest plants I've ever grown. Easy to grow, great bud to leaf, structure was great. Only downside was it was hard to clone but that could be me I suck at cloning... looking to change that by taking clones nonstop until I figure it out lol.
> 
> I got about 3 strains I want from them I just need to find the cash lol. Lee Roy, Scotts OG, and that Venom OG. They've got fire in them beans.
> 
> ...


I ran the Ghost of LeeRoy a while back and it had a OG Kush cologne thing going. It's exactly what I would expect some fancy aftershave or cologne to smell like.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 13, 2019)

front 4 - Night Terror OG, very hardy plant so far, survived a miserable childhood as seedlings where many others didn't, the females will wear some Bodhi Space Monkey & Face Off OG pollen


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2019)

Not sure y my scotts og showing cal mag def nutes round 800 supplemented and ph is alway 5.9 ish wierd the drama still pushin white hairs still looks like 2 more weeks now i dunno what gives the rare darknesses are great week 1 so i may have gotten some bunk seeds not sure was a uk vendor.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2019)

Would love to see some drama pics i honestly think i got screwed on discreet seeds uk theyre freebies all were shit as well probly fake 2


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 17, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Pedros Grow Room has a critical kush from Barney's he's kept for years now. He loves the rosin from it.


Me too


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Would love to see some drama pics i honestly think i got screwed on discreet seeds uk theyre freebies all were shit as well probly fake 2


For what it's worth I don't think you got taken by discreet. I really can't draw that correlation.

Give it more cal mag/adjust your base nutrient mix/change nutes. What are you currently using, under what lights? 

Are you flowering seed plants that weren't sexually mature? If so, throw any time expectations out the window. Some varieties will put out new pistils until you end it's life, just keep an eye on the trichs.

Good luck out there guy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 18, 2019)

Not my nutes its the pheno trust im good at dwc. Every girl gets 6 week veg. Us seeds only 4 me cannarado and neptune real genes i can trust.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 18, 2019)

Flowering seeds yes my dgt and rar darkness from diff seed banks....i run 750 in a 4x4 temps round 78 to 80 not hot. Gh w cali magic i use 15 ml micro 10 ml grow 20 bloom 10 ml cali ppms are 700ish for week 4 all other plants are thriving light isnt close either so no stress.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2019)

Sativa strains will keep poppin white hairs as long as they are getting light food and water.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 20, 2019)

Good to know this is ghost og x triangle ? Dunno if thats triangle kush or something else , But this shit looks okbut it will be like 12 weeks for a og to look done i bet. Its week 10 and trichomes are half cloudy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2019)

Cut a bud now and cut one in a week and so forth until you have the outcome you want.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 29, 2019)

Went about 11 weeks couldve went longer but aint worth the wait. The description was on point. Very traditional og smell overall bout a 6 or 5 outta 10 pulled like 2 zips off it. Not overwhelming. The dwc dgt haze is fire guys grape haze is all u smell so lovely guys.wish i could test thc levels. Shit is silver kush sized nuggets.keepin it 4 a while. The rare darkness in flower looks great average stretch. Will use silica to help those longer arms and yoyos if needed. Scotts og looks terrible cal mag lookin def genes i only got 1 fem. So lucky i wasnt in finding a winner. Im gonna roll with it though buds still look fine no slowing. I have no idea what happend. Will post when those rds a scotts are done. I am feeling confident the rare darkness will be good but well c.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 5, 2019)

Heres my final review , last night 3 rdarkness fem seeds all hermed and the other dgt train pheno i havent flowered was a herm. So outta 2 100$ seed packs i had one keeper. Just dont buy thier fems they are terrrrrrrriiiiiiibbbbbbbblllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee.scotts og fwm is looking like 2 zs but leaves are so def, but buds look fine. My opinion stay away from rd. God forbid. They gimme viable seeds for wasting basically 300 buckx plus time nutes etc. Emails to rd give no response. They suck rd u lost a fan boy now when i c thier gear i ll know what i aint missing. Luckily my gsc x sd were ready,its rado time now and i m excited. Peace yall hope this helps anyone on a budget. Probly y seedsherenow and neptune dont carrie these chucks. Mass marketed bs beans thanks mr and mrs rd go make your millions fuck your customers not in co.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 5, 2019)

And drama cured is just shit. Thanks


----------



## corners (Apr 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> And drama cured is just shit. Thanks


Who are you talking too?

If you dislike rare dankness so bad, why are you still posting in the rd forum? I's not like you didn't get a chance to voice your opinion..... multiple times


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 17, 2019)

To update the. Scoots og was good besides the leaf mutations. but wouldnt reccommend Im talking to everyone whos thinkin about buyin 100 dollar herms. sorry if i was venting a. Bit just really. Bad luck mostly but fem seeds in general blow so i reccommend reg seeds from rd. Now im really done.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2019)

a lanky Night Terror OG approx 4' high pollinated by Bodhi Space Monkey male, hoping the SM adds some meat to her offsprings bones


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 6, 2019)

Rugburn OG (2 different phenos) @ day 68. WIll let em go for 70


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2019)

Growbi wan kenobi said:


> Rugburn OG (2 different phenos) @ day 68. WIll let em go for 70


Were those regs lookin great.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Were those regs lookin great.


Fems, actually. Was a RD drop at Attitude earlier this year. Had limited time and space this time and no use for males for any purpose...

Have any one seen the new crosses at RDs homepage available for sale anywhere yet?


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

The Rugburns need more time. Looks like 75 - 77 days. Lots of purple, brown, black, green and yellow going on and its all sprinkled with diamond dust!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2019)

Grow reports without pics are like watching scrambled porn as a kid. 

What's the point?


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grow reports without pics are like watching scrambled porn as a kid.
> 
> What's the point?


Ill come up with some more pics when it starts to get more yellow and purple all over the place. In a day or 2, I would guess. 

Also got a Cookie Ox with accidentally was set into flower and re-vegged after 14 days. Its grown from a seed which broke ground on the 20th of January. Its 50cm tall and have 16 main brances. Will veg it for a couple of weeks together with 2 Rugburns and 2 Double Banana Sherbets and flower 5 plants mid-July.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 15, 2019)

Some close ups of Rugburn at the start of day 77. Ran em a bit cold and that probably made em a bit slow... Guess about day 80 will be perfect


----------



## Therrion (Jul 9, 2019)

Has anyone grown out some Cornbread? I was wondering what to expect as far as stretch, response to topping, defoliation, nutrient sensitivity...etc. I just had a fantastic run with a GTH#1 scrog.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2019)

So I apologize for taking so long to give an update on the cookie ox but I had zero luck only 2-3 germinated. I’m not quite sure because I popped them earlier this year, but I’m going to just chalk it up to growers error due to me not storing them properly(I had them a little over a year before I popped them). I just left them in the little baggie they came in when I got stealth shipping in the cupboard. When I went to germ them they looked really old and just didn’t look right but they were fine when I receive them so that’s my fault. For the ones that did germinate not a single one popped but like I said it was probably my fault due to not storing them correctly(I also had some dank genetics beans do the same thing but they looked absolutely terrible when I got them but I got a sour power og from karma as a freebie in the same order and I’m running her right now and she’s was doing just fine until I dropped a light on her and broke and killed 75% of the branches and the main top so who knows). When I do run some RD genetics it will probably be from clone(if I can get my hands on some) or other banks that do guaranteed shipping but still keep them in the original sealed pack. If I was to buy some packs it would definitely be the night terror og, happy growing folks


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2019)

greencropper said:


> a lanky Night Terror OG approx 4' high pollinated by Bodhi Space Monkey male, hoping the SM adds some meat to her offsprings bones
> View attachment 4325866 View attachment 4325867 View attachment 4325868


Looks amazing man nice job, in my opinion it looks like it leans more towards blue dream. What kind of terps does she have?


----------



## casperd (Jul 12, 2019)

whats rare dankness most stinky strain ? whats the best to knock you out for the night ?


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 12, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats rare dankness most stinky strain ? whats the best to knock you out for the night ?


ive heard good things about 501st og, dont know if its still made though


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I apologize for taking so long to give an update on the cookie ox but I had zero luck only 2-3 germinated. I’m not quite sure because I popped them earlier this year, but I’m going to just chalk it up to growers error due to me not storing them properly(I had them a little over a year before I popped them). I just left them in the little baggie they came in when I got stealth shipping in the cupboard. When I went to germ them they looked really old and just didn’t look right but they were fine when I receive them so that’s my fault. For the ones that did germinate not a single one popped but like I said it was probably my fault due to not storing them correctly(I also had some dank genetics beans do the same thing but they looked absolutely terrible when I got them but I got a sour power og from karma as a freebie in the same order and I’m running her right now and she’s was doing just fine until I dropped a light on her and broke and killed 75% of the branches and the main top so who knows). When I do run some RD genetics it will probably be from clone(if I can get my hands on some) or other banks that do guaranteed shipping but still keep them in the original sealed pack. If I was to buy some packs it would definitely be the night terror og, happy growing folks


Got a Cookie OX born on the 20th of January this year, vegged for two months, flowered for 16 days and then revegged/abused in a small, way to cold tent with non sufficient lightning for a couple of months. Now I have vegged it in the main tent, together with a Double Banana Sherbet (The Plug) with the same background, and its starting to look a bot better. Its about 50 cm tall and the diameter is about 85ish cm on average

Its bushy as hell since its revegged, but it works fine as long as its shapen quite often. The roots looked mighty fine when i repotted it to a 3,5 gallon pot last week (plan to end in a 6-8 gallon pot).

The beens came as a freebee from Attitude. Three out of three popped, but I soaked them the day they arrived: 

One is spoken for and I give away one of the two others and the last one hermed in flower, but thats 100% due to growers mistakes.

Can get up a pic or two of the "revegged monster" Cookie Ox if anyone is interested?

(Willl probably not be able to flower before early august-ish, so this grow with two plants in a 5*5 tent should be interesting, very interesting


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 14, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> ive heard good things about 501st og, dont know if its still made though


She is still made, I believe. Available at quite a few seedbanks.

I have always wanted to grow that one or the Starkiller OG, but I cant decide which

Seen the new crosses on RDs homepage?

That Mindtrick (Somali Taxiride * Starkiller OG) sounds fire!


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 14, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> ive heard good things about 501st og, dont know if its still made though


I have heard that Commerce city kush is really stinky


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 14, 2019)

Growbi wan kenobi said:


> Got a Cookie OX born on the 20th of January this year, vegged for two months, flowered for 16 days and then revegged/abused in a small, way to cold tent with non sufficient lightning for a couple of months. Now I have vegged it in the main tent, together with a Double Banana Sherbet (The Plug) with the same background, and its starting to look a bot better. Its about 50 cm tall and the diameter is about 85ish cm on average
> 
> Its bushy as hell since its revegged, but it works fine as long as its shapen quite often. The roots looked mighty fine when i repotted it to a 3,5 gallon pot last week (plan to end in a 6-8 gallon pot).
> 
> ...


That’s be dope I feel like the cookie ox was a really good cross but like I said due to my error I was unable to enjoy it. I was thinking about getting some of the Pamelina or the night terror og


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s be dope I feel like the cookie ox was a really good cross but like I said due to my error I was unable to enjoy it. I was thinking about getting some of the Pamelina or the night terror og


I been to inches away from pulling the trigger on Pamelina several times. Sounds like a dank OG with some weird Cookie funk. 

I guess there is a reason that RD used Pamelina as breading stud (that sounded a bit strange) for a lot of their new crosses:

Mi-lano : Rugburn OG *Pamelina
Mouse trap: 501st OG* Pamelina
Pippa: Flo OG * Pamelina
Turple: Purple Swish * Pamelina

They also have a new Starkiller OG * Somali Taxi Ride cross called Mind Trick (YUPP I WANT THAT!), RD#2 crossed with Lemon Skunk, Hindu Kush, Banana OG (in different crosses not all in the same)

Have anyone heard anything regarding when those crosses are released? They have been on the RD homepage for quite a while now...

I do believe that Pamelina is named after Moonshines grand mother or some other lady very special to him, but not sure of the details...


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks amazing man nice job, in my opinion it looks like it leans more towards blue dream. What kind of terps does she have?


thanks, she had pungent fruity notes to her terpines, i think/hope she will combine with Bodhi's Space Monkey genes ok, below are the results of that union


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2019)

Growbi wan kenobi said:


> I been to inches away from pulling the trigger on Pamelina several times. Sounds like a dank OG with some weird Cookie funk.
> 
> I guess there is a reason that RD used Pamelina as breading stud (that sounded a bit strange) for a lot of their new crosses:
> 
> ...


Looks like I might have to pull the trigger on that Pamelina then and the banana OG x RD2. Sounds like it would be some real funky goodness. I love banana OG especially the Chiquita Banana pheno, i’ve got a lot of crosses from different breeders using banana OG and one with bananimal (super stoked for that one). Would love to add banana og x rd2 to the vault.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like I might have to pull the trigger on that Pamelina then and the banana OG x RD2. Sounds like it would be some real funky goodness. I love banana OG especially the Chiquita Banana pheno, i’ve got a lot of crosses from different breeders using banana OG and one with bananimal (super stoked for that one). Would love to add banana og x rd2 to the vault.


Cool stuff!!!

Never smoked it, but always been really tempted of the Banana OG. Its a heavy indica is it? Does some banana smell or taste come through? Is it like fresh, ripe or artificial banana smell? Tell, tell, please!

Whats the best Banana cross you have grown? (before RD came with Nana OG) 

I wish RD would make a cross with Gorilla Glue


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is a close up of another pheno of Rugburn OG after 4 weeks in the jar. This pheno was a bit darker and brighter green with bright orange (not brownish) hairs and LOTS of snow. Rock hard nugs and very kushy, earthy smell and some fuel. Stronger and more frosty than the Lemon OG pheno and way more indica leaning. Liked this one as late night medicine


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry for taking over the thread, but anyway: Here is a pic of a Cookie Ox which will be switched into 12-12 very soon

Its 35 - 40 cm tall and has a diameter at 87 cm at the widest. 

Looking fwd to this growth


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 11, 2019)

And here is the Cookie Ox - day one flower:


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 22, 2019)

Same Cookie Ox - day 12 in flower


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Sep 11, 2019)

Same plant - day 32. Seems like the Cookie Ox yields quite alright

 
 

 

Slow in veg, does not stretch a lot, but seems to yield quite alright (at least if the buds are dense)


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Sep 20, 2019)

More Cookie Ox now at day 41


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Sep 21, 2019)

A couple of pics of the whole Cookie Ox, more or less


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

Anybody got some pics of the Harle ghost train? think that’s on my "to-grow list".


----------



## casperd (Nov 15, 2019)

WHATS THE MOST STINKY OF RARE DANKNESS I HERD THE 501ST AND THE SCOTTS OG ARE GOOD ?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2019)

Scotts OG has the garlic pheno!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 24, 2019)

@Growbi wan kenobi that's one hell of a manifold demo = impressive. i guess me thinks your name is well deserved.


----------



## cottee (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey dudes! Anyone grown out the star killer? Used to get the sky walker og from DNA but it went down hill a longtime ago. Looking for something similar again. I see the star killer has skywalker in it so I’m hoping it’s close to the one I used to get.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

casperd said:


> WHATS THE MOST STINKY OF RARE DANKNESS I HERD THE 501ST AND THE SCOTTS OG ARE GOOD ?


Dank Commander- So cal catpiss x RD#2 is stanky.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 12, 2020)

Just picked up some Pamelina and Longs Peak Blue from JBC. Gonna have to get a few more strains on restock


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 18, 2020)

Restock is here but limited. Had to grab GTH #1 and Scotts OG. Bout 4-5 more and I should be all set


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 11, 2020)

I noticed RD is using a Somali taxi ride (malawi x Nevil's wreck) to create a few crosses. Tangerine Somali is sounding tasty with a kick.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 23, 2020)

Scavenger's Daughter smelling a lot like wild flowers or dandelions or something. Have 7 going, one is over 7 ft, two are around six ft, and the rest are only about 4 ft. Still not all that far along yet, but enough to determine all are female. Sorry for the shitty pics, the wind was horrible...


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Aug 23, 2020)

Awesome! I have two packs of those ordered, can’t wait.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 16, 2020)

Snagged a pack of the Rugburn OG. Someone beat me to the last pack of 501st OG.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 16, 2020)

Anyone grow out Drama (TK x ghost og)?


----------



## bonytang (Sep 16, 2020)

Got my Leeroy and just waiting on Ghost Train Haze


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 17, 2020)

Some photo's of Moonshine Haze Day 45 from 12/12. I've been fighting some PM, but damn that haze smell is heaven. I have some Somali Ghost Train running as well, no photo for now.


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 19, 2020)

*Somali Ghost Train*

Second grow ever so mistakes are being made and corrected  // probably got too much N and Mg earlier, and had to fend off some PM. I popped one pack of these earlier in the summer, and wound up with 6 females which I have kept for moms. In September I popped a second pack, and have another 8 plants yet to sex. In the near future I will do a proper pheno hunt from both packs. For the time being, I had TWO of the females from the first pack running. These plants STRETCH!!! (not surprised, but it overwhelmed me as a new grower). 

I have an 8x7 room with two HLG 550's in it, and the two Somali Ghost Train plants just wind up _in between_ the two lights because they are so much taller than the other gear I am running (yeah another new grower mistake, trying to run too much at once... 5 strains and 24 plants total in my 8x7 room). 

They were slow to flower after the 12/12 flip. It took over two weeks to really show fully (slower than the Moonshine Haze which flipped on the same day). They kept stretching. As you can see from the photos, the plant was topped twice, and since then I've just been weaving/training it madly to try and keep it under 4'. About a week ago I killed the second of the two... it was losing to PM, and rather than have a crowded space getting worse, I pulled it. Thankfully this remaining plant has stayed fairly clean. Still a lot of time to go though!

I've been doing stem rubs, and it took some time to show up, but it now haze that distinct amazing haze smell in it. Not as lemony as the Moonshine Haze. 

This is Day 47 from 12/12. Plant is in a 5 gallon with ProMixHP and fed Advanced Nutrients phPerfect. It is about 4' tall trained.


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 20, 2020)

Does any Seed Bank have Ghost Train Haze #1 Regular Seeds instock anywhere?


----------



## SFnone (Oct 20, 2020)

i think that nevil's wreck really seems to bring out the haze smell with an added pungency from the trainwreck side. My scavenger's daughters have changed drastically in smell, from fresh and flowery to straight wonderfully stinky haze... you can get lost in just the odor of it... I think of it as sort of incency spicy wood, lemon metal herb something, with an almost salty, fermented soy sauce kind of thing... I don't know, i think it's impossible to describe, but once you know it, you know it. I have several haze crosses going right now and a few pure haze, and they all have it, but with different shades... the nevil's wreck seems to bring a little more stink than most though... in a good way. I'm high as a kite right now...


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 20, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does any Seed Bank have Ghost Train Haze #1 Regular Seeds instock anywhere?


You can prob find them overseas at Attitude or Midweek Song. Idk if you can find that in the US right now unless you live in CO.


----------



## bonytang (Oct 20, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does any Seed Bank have Ghost Train Haze #1 Regular Seeds instock anywhere?





Romulanman said:


> You can prob find them overseas at Attitude or Midweek Song. Idk if you can find that in the US right now unless you live in CO.


Got my GTH#1 from Seedsman but doesn't look like they're in stock now..if you're ok w/ fems they're avail at manchester seeds.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rare dankness sux ass


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Rare dankness sux ass


Which strains are you not impressed with? I've heard a lot of good things about them and have 10 strains in my collection so far.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2021)

cottee said:


> Hey dudes! Anyone grown out the star killer? Used to get the sky walker og from DNA but it went down hill a longtime ago. Looking for something similar again. I see the star killer has skywalker in it so I’m hoping it’s close to the one I used to get.


i know this is an old post, but if U can’t get the Star Killer, maybe try Jedi Kush, or Skycuddler from freeborn if U can find them.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know this is an old post, but if U can’t get the Star Killer, maybe try Jedi Kush, or Skycuddler from freeborn if U can find them.


Starkiller and a bunch of others are in stock at JBC now. I've been shopping there for months and they've never had so many.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Just found these in my desk drawer probably about 7 years old. Read the lineage, sound kinda of meh, but hey still a nice find-


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just found these in my desk drawer probably about 7 years old. Read the lineage, sound kinda of meh, but hey still a nice find-
> View attachment 4854071


Hmm I see Bubba Kush x Afghani #1 IBL. You better pop em and find out the funk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Hmm I see Bubba Kush x Afghani #1 IBL. You better pop em and find out the funk.


Ya I just read high cbd strain but that's not a bad thing. Read some grow reports and they grow some tasty, face melting idicas, someone said it numbed them from head to toe. Great for nighttime, my kinda of smoke- love hard hitting indicas. I spoke to soon it does sound dank..


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I just read high cbd strain but that's not a bad thing. Read some grow reports and they grow some tasty, face melting idicas, someone said it numbed them from head to toe. Great for nighttime, my kinda of smoke- love hard hitting indicas. I spoke to soon it does sound dank..


I saw some pics and it looks purdy too. Hell man I haven't been too big on BK but I'm starting to turn the corner and give a few packs a try. I knew a guy about 10 years ago that used to grow it every year. Really stoney but it wasn't my fav flavor profile. I'm sure some crosses will fix that tho.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Grow reports without pics are like watching scrambled porn as a kid.
> 
> What's the point?


funny. I was in a hotel on business when that became available unscrambled. The real channel had a 3 minutes of the show preview. After that auto on bill. I went over by nuthin and you should have seen me tell them....This bill gets turned in for expenses! You gotta take that off...I'll pay cash and it was it only only 2 minutes......


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I saw some pics and it looks purdy too. Hell man I haven't been too big on BK but I'm starting to turn the corner and give a few packs a try. I knew a guy about 10 years ago that used to grow it every year. Really stoney but it wasn't my fav flavor profile. I'm sure some crosses will fix that tho.


Ya I'm not huge on bk but it can be real nice in a cross. I remember hearing about rare dankness in like 2012...seems like people were getting into them and growing their stuff alot from 2012- 2015. Heard they had some issues with some stuff but what breeder doesn't. I just was never interested in much of their gear. Their most popular strain was ghost train haze I believe and I definitely didn't have any interest in a haze, at the time I thought there was much better indicas to work with so passed on them. Sure they have nice stuff. Some dude gave me the hillbilly armor for free which seems like 10 years ago now.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm not huge on bk but it can be real nice in a cross. I remember hearing about rare dankness in like 2012...seems like people were getting into them and growing their stuff alot from 2012- 2015. Heard they had some issues with some stuff but what breeder doesn't. I just was never interested in much of their gear. Their most popular strain was ghost train haze I believe and I definitely didn't have any interest in a haze, at the time I thought there was much better indicas to work with so passed on them. Sure they have nice stuff. Some dude gave me the hillbilly armor for free which seems like 10 years ago now.


There is a Bubbas Trainwreck Haze #1 from RD that I might just give a try. I've heard really good things and went with quite a few packs and still would like a few more. That Hillbilly Armor is sold out in the only bank I saw carrying it so its prob long gone now. I've definitely never heard of it before now. 
What did you hear about RD? Yeah everybody seems like some kinda drama has been had or is current lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> There is a Bubbas Trainwreck Haze #1 from RD that I might just give a try. I've heard really good things and went with quite a few packs and still would like a few more. That Hillbilly Armor is sold out in the only bank I saw carrying it so its prob long gone now. I've definitely never heard of it before now.
> What did you hear about RD? Yeah everybody seems like some kinda drama has been had or is current lol.


I don't remember exactly think it had to do with validity of some of the genetics and stability, you know the usual.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 29, 2021)

Good news bad news with scavenger's daughter- good news is it yeilds great, and ends up with a strangely addictive, (and very pungent), scent that reminds me of a just cleaned, fastfood joint's bathroom... Sounds bad, but it is actually really nice... Kinda french fry oil and urinal cake with chemicals... Maybe a little sausage/sage too... Anyway, bad news is it doesn't pack nearly as much of a punch as i was hoping for... With a name like "scavenger's daughter", i was honestly expecting more. Good for doing stuff... Not for the best for getting super high. On par with jack herer. 7/7 were girls. No boys found this run.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 29, 2021)

I hate to bash seedbanks but after 4 strains from Corn Bread on I was expecting much more and really no kushy chem badassness the genetics lead me to believe. Mediocre in my experience in both grow and smoke.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 22, 2021)

JBC just dropped a restock of RD today. I was cruising the RD section at JBC and noticed stuff that hasn't been in stock for quite awhile. I'm a junky and made ooooooooooone more purchase to close out 4/20 sales. I'm lucky it dropped right before the sale ended too. Love saving a few bucks.
Moonshine Haze
501st OG
Dark Shadow haze


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

I lied. I bought more. JBC kept the sale running for the couple latest drops. I picked up two more RD strains. I really wanted that Somali Ghost Train but decided against it. I grabbed Blue OX and Dank Commander.


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Jun 16, 2021)

Moonshine Haze - Flower Day 67 // 

Last run I took this plant down at Day 77. Based on my macro shots, I suspect I will aim for about the same this time. Foxtails a bit for last few weeks (and keeps sending new pistils), but it continues to nug up. This was my keeper from 2 packs of seeds I popped last year. Must be supported... the branches are very spindly compared to the size of the nugs. I have it supported with bamboo and telephone wire. Trichomes are a mix of clear and cloudy with a touch of amber on some of the leaves embedded in the flower. 

Its been on Advanced Nutrients basic 3 part from the beginning. Nothing else. For the most part feeding at 3ml/l (instead of the suggested 4) at around 650-850ppm with a watering between every few feedings. Pro Mix HP in 5 Gallon pot. It takes about 5-6L of water every other day and that achieves 10-20% runoff. 

Stretch is only moderate with the plant getting flipped when it was <36" and it grew to about 46". 

This pheno was a heavy hitter, and this grow has gone better than the last (last time I was battling PM, and my finished buds needed H202 wash).


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2021)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> Moonshine Haze - Flower Day 67 //
> 
> Last run I took this plant down at Day 77. Based on my macro shots, I suspect I will aim for about the same this time. Foxtails a bit for last few weeks (and keeps sending new pistils), but it continues to nug up. This was my keeper from 2 packs of seeds I popped last year. Must be supported... the branches are very spindly compared to the size of the nugs. I have it supported with bamboo and telephone wire. Trichomes are a mix of clear and cloudy with a touch of amber on some of the leaves embedded in the flower.
> 
> ...


Looks great, definitely my kinda plant! 

I have an OG Haze (Ghost Train Haze x Rugburn OG) from Joker Genetics, got from a seedbank that eventually started ripping people off & the guy at Joker Genetics is a joker of a character from what I read lol. 

Nonetheless the OG Haze is one of my sativa keepers. Got it in flower now at around 4 wks & its just starting to flower. Ive never finished her completely bc I ran her with other strains & cut everything at same time but now I'm running perpetual tent so they can go the full distance! I didn't want to make a Joker Genetics thread lmao so I'll post some pics here later.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 16, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> I hate to bash seedbanks but after 4 strains from Corn Bread on I was expecting much more and really no kushy chem badassness the genetics lead me to believe. Mediocre in my experience in both grow and smoke.


What have you run from RD lately just curious. In my experience RD has had quality potent offerings for years now


----------



## BigDavid (Aug 10, 2021)

Day 70 of Scott’s ‘OG’ which at this point, is clearly a haze of some kind. I wasn’t expecting a 9 foot plant to take over, so I clearly missed the boat on this one. I got these as freebies from JBC so I'm not complaining. STarted with 6 plants in the tent. 5 got chopped at day 59 while this just took over. Smells like sour cheese? Kinda gross but I can’t help wanting more. Getting tricked into vegging a haze like an OG was a great lesson. Very hungry plant which puts on a surprising amount of weight. Spears of anxiety from the smell of things. Left alone for a week and they folded over. Resilient plants.

Has anyone else seen a stretchy pheno of Scotts OG like this? Im thinking this is an accidental pollen donor. It does not look like an OG to me at all. Looks more like the Ghost train haze to me. I chopped the entire canopy 12 inches below the light at weeks 2 and 4. Stretches 3x 4x. My 60 inch tent was hilariously underprepared. Been @ low to mid 90's in the tent bc, no AC. High humidity in tent to keep vpd in range. No mold, but they look hungry. Should I feed or no? Water only in 10 gallon points at this point.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2021)

Scott’s og haze lmfao. Those buds kinda resemble ghost without any density, prolly hplvd fever lol. No man, a triangle x triangle/ghost etc will prolly stretch and stretch. I’ve grew rugburn and liked it lots. Couldn’t get venom to pop. Got a pack of Scott’s fems sale before last.


----------



## BigDavid (Aug 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Scott’s og haze lmfao. Those buds kinda resemble ghost without any density, prolly hplvd fever lol. No man, a triangle x triangle/ghost etc will prolly stretch and stretch. I’ve grew rugburn and liked it lots. Couldn’t get venom to pop. Got a pack of Scott’s fems sale before last.


The density varies from branch to branch. I can tell there are grenades that are super solid, but most of them are airy, hazy wispy things. I grew 5 OG's next to these and this looks nothing like it. I also have seen the ghost in structure, and this is nothing like it.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2021)

Almost look heat stressed. But, just don’t get anymore rd seeds I reckon


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Sep 14, 2021)

fuck i love this *moonshine haze*

C02 this time and BAM. This is my Moonshine Haze keeper (might be my favorite of all my cuts), first time with C02. 
This was the MOM I had in a 1 Gallon pot (6-9 months old). I took new cuts, and threw this in the flower room because I had space. 
Transplanted from 1 Gallon (ProMix HP) to 5 Gallon and flipped to 12/12 the same day. No C02 in veg, only flower. 

Day of Flip/Transplant


Day 22 (this plant is 4' wide! it will definitely need a LOT of support).


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 16, 2021)

Anyone grown or know of some who has Moonshine Haze and Ghost Train Haze? What's your preference?


----------



## itslogics (Oct 16, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Anyone grown or know of some who has Moonshine Haze and Ghost Train Haze? What's your preference?


I have a couple seeds of the Moonshine haze, but I'm not sure if I have time for a long flower period. I heard it was fire though.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 16, 2021)

itslogics said:


> I have a couple seeds of the Moonshine haze, but I'm not sure if I have time for a long flower period. I heard it was fire though.


I might go ahead and pick both of them up. I've been researching them a bit and having a hard time deciding between the two. I grew a Neville's Haze back around 2003 or so. I let it go 4 months and finally chopped it. It grew like a snake in my room. I had it tied and clipped to everything trying to keep it under the light. And I honestly can't remember what the smoke was like, but I remember it had really wispy buds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2021)

House of Dankness Colorado Cannabis Dispensary in Denver


House of Dankness is a top Cannabis Dispensary representing the finest specimens of Cannabis strains in the world.



www.houseofdankness.com


----------



## CWF (Oct 17, 2021)

No pics, but I just finished a GTH1 inside that is drying now, and have one still in the woods. I popped 2 fem seeds to try outdoors, then for reasons put one inside under lights in a too-small pot, and relocated the other in an overgrown area (poor sun exposure). Not a typical haze structure or growth, they def look like sat/ind hybrids, with fat nugs and a strong smell. The indoor one was cut a bit early for reasons, outdoor is nearly ready 9 weeks into flower. They both seem resistant to PM and mold. When I get my shit together I'll try them again. No smoke report yet but the nugs look great and smell strong.

Edit: rare dankness GTH1 fem seeds from an online vendor; not sure the house of dankness posted by PW is the same place.


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 17, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Anyone grown or know of some who has Moonshine Haze and Ghost Train Haze? What's your preference?








Rare dankness/rd genetics


Just found these in my desk drawer probably about 7 years old. Read the lineage, sound kinda of meh, but hey still a nice find-



www.rollitup.org





I grew two packs each of Somali Ghost Train and Moonshine Haze. I liked the SGT, but only kept Moonshine Haze which is total fire. 11 weeks but damn its good.

Photo of the plant from the post linked above... this is after 7 weeks. Totally stacked... all the nugs are falling over and there's 4 weeks to go still! Gonna get some more bamboo on it today.



I also have my first experiment with Organic Living Soil (diy) in Earthboxes. So far so good (Week 3). Can't wait to compare the final product to bottled nutes.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 17, 2021)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> Rare dankness/rd genetics
> 
> 
> Just found these in my desk drawer probably about 7 years old. Read the lineage, sound kinda of meh, but hey still a nice find-
> ...


Man that looks great. Hope you post a smoke report when it's ready. I'm going to order a pack of both Moonshine Haze and GTH. Maybe add the Somali later. I have to keep the peace here at home lol....


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ghost train is a hybrid and i believe actually leans indica, theres barely any haze in it lol.....ive never tried it but i did have a hybrid of ghost train haze x jet fuel and it was great.

Moonshine haze I never tried but a dispensary near me used to have it and ppl raved about it and constantly ask them to bring it back


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 18, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Ghost train is a hybrid and i believe actually leans indica, theres barely any haze in it lol.....ive never tried it but i did have a hybrid of ghost train haze x jet fuel and it was great.
> 
> Moonshine haze I never tried but a dispensary near me used to have it and ppl raved about it and constantly ask them to bring it back


Yeh, I think I've made up my mind to go with the Moonshine Haze. Then maybe add the Ghost Train Haze later. I'd get both, but keeping the peace at home haha...


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 18, 2021)

GTH#1 is no slouch by any means. They’re are some very long flowering phenos that have soaring type highs. No experience with Moonshine but if you have space and time to run a full pack of gth1 it’s a really fantastic offering. One of two RD strains I made a point to pick up this year after some restocks


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 18, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> GTH#1 is no slouch by any means. They’re are some very long flowering phenos that have soaring type highs. No experience with Moonshine but if you have space and time to run a full pack of gth1 it’s a really fantastic offering. One of two RD strains I made a point to pick up this year after some restocks


I've been really bouncing back and forth between the two. I'd really like to get the GTH simply because, at one time I was personal friends with Ghost. We've lost touch over the years, but I still consider him a friend. It would be nice to have something in my garden that he was a part of.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 18, 2021)

After these last few comments, I think I've changed my mind and will go with the GTH. I have room, and all I have is time so... I'll be ordering them as soon as my funds transfer hits Paypal.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm pretty afraid to run any hazes in my room as I'm limited on height. Does Moonshine ghost train stretch like crazy like most hazes?


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 18, 2021)

itslogics said:


> I'm pretty afraid to run any hazes in my room as I'm limited on height. Does Moonshine ghost train stretch like crazy like most hazes?


From what I've seen, they do seem pretty stretchy. My plan is to veg the seed plants and take cuttings and as soon as they root start flowering the clones. I'm not too concerned about yield really. My wife and I don't smoke much anymore. I give most of what I grow to my son and a good friend. I just grow for the enjoyment of growing this awesome plant.


----------



## Shavang (Oct 23, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Ghost train is a hybrid and i believe actually leans indica, theres barely any haze in it lol.....ive never tried it but i did have a hybrid of ghost train haze x jet fuel and it was great.


Ghost Train Haze is 80% Sativa (Nevilles Wreck), and 20% Indica. (Ghost OG). It has very strong haze effects, growth pattern and flavor! It’s an amazing plant.

One of my favorite things about GTH is the balanced high. You get this awesome,soaring, energetic high, but the Ghost OG balances it out. It’s very strong smoke or vapor, and flavor is amazing. It’s my fav sativa dom hybrid, after 30 yrs smoking and vaping. It’s also the strongest I’ve ever had. 

Some GTH phenols finish in 10 wks and others in 12 wks. It’s worth the wait. There are heavy yielding GTH phenos that put out 3-4 oz per plant indoors. This plant stretches like a mf’er so get ready to LST or tie her down some other way, ha.


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 23, 2021)

Shavang said:


> Ghost Train Haze is 80% Sativa (Nevilles Wreck), and 20% Indica. (Ghost OG). It has very strong haze effects, growth pattern and flavor! It’s an amazing plant.
> 
> One of my favorite things about GTH is the balanced high. You get this awesome,soaring, energetic high, but the Ghost OG balances it out. It’s very strong smoke or vapor, and flavor is amazing. It’s my fav sativa dom hybrid, after 30 yrs smoking and vaping. It’s also the strongest I’ve ever had.
> 
> Some GTH phenols finish in 10 wks and others in 12 wks. It’s worth the wait. There are heavy yielding GTH phenos that put out 3-4 oz per plant indoors. This plant stretches like a mf’er so get ready to LST or tie her down some other way, ha.


When I was travelling through Colorado I stopped and got some GTH and it was honestly some of my favorite smoke ever. If you know where I can grab a cut let me know!


----------



## bobqp (Oct 23, 2021)

I crossed killer glue over gth1 to make a bigger yielding outdoor strain. Germing the seeds. Now


----------



## Shavang (Dec 26, 2021)

bobqp said:


> I crossed killer glue over gth1 to make a bigger yielding outdoor strain. Germing the seeds. Now


Any update on your cross? What's killer glue and what are the genetics of it?


----------



## Shavang (Dec 26, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> When I was travelling through Colorado I stopped and got some GTH and it was honestly some of my favorite smoke ever. If you know where I can grab a cut let me know!


Sorry for the late reply. Its been a crazy couple.of months. What was your favorite thing about gth and what dispensaries stood.out for you on your trip?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 26, 2021)

Wish I could find that Vale' Vale'. Anyone know why they discontinued that one?


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Dec 26, 2021)

I really wish they would make the Jenny Kush available again. That was some incredible smoke.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 26, 2021)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> I really wish they would make the Jenny Kush available again. That was some incredible smoke.


email them an epic report and maybe it will happen?  [email protected]


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2021)

There isn’t going to be anymore of much of the old gear, they stated on IG. Venom, rugburn and some others. On ward and upward. Kinda surprised to see Leeroy and venom at my local club


----------



## bobqp (Dec 26, 2021)

Shavang said:


> Any update on your cross? What's killer glue and what are the genetics of it?


Yeah matey there growing out bush at the moment. Killer glue is AK-47 X gg4 . Really strong potent strain. Got atleast 3 months until I can test. The gth1 X killer glue cross. But there should be done really potent plants in there.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 1, 2022)

GTH#1 smells of lemon & piss flipped to 12/12 on 02-01


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice! I just popped a GTH1 the other day. Gonna run it outside this year


----------



## high acutance (Mar 16, 2022)

My last two plants in 2021 were Dynasty's Moose and Lobsta and Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze. Grown indoors, organic soil, LED lights. Both of them seemed to benefit from a long flowering time, at least 80 days. GTH was a short plant, because of a lot of topping and trimming, but the yield was excellent, and the smoke was best I've grown. My next freebie from JBC was Elmo's Army, a cross of Moose and Lobsta V2 and SSH #3. A cross, almost, of the two strains I was growing!


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 17, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Nice! I just popped a GTH1 the other day. Gonna run it outside this year


That was the last 1 out the pack they all had the lemon smell when rubbed but haze smell after smoke and a kind of trippy high


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 17, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> That was the last 1 out the pack they all had the lemon smell when rubbed but haze smell after smoke and a kind of trippy high


 6wks from 12/12


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 17, 2022)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> I really wish they would make the Jenny Kush available again. That was some incredible smoke.


I hear you....I first read about it then I bought an 1/8 at the dispensary. I've only bought the bud that one time because I've never seen it again. I get the wax/butter whenever I see it too. I actually emailed rare dankness asking them to consider offering seeds again. Such a good flavor.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Relaxed said:


> I hate to bash seedbanks but after 4 strains from Corn Bread on I was expecting much more and really no kushy chem badassness the genetics lead me to believe. Mediocre in my experience in both grow and smoke.


I had wanted to grow cornbread for years. Pics look so good


----------



## Bueno Time (Apr 10, 2022)

Anyone running Star Killer or use it in any crosses? Thinking about popping some Truepower OG x Star Killer seeds I made years ago when I made Star Killer F2s as well. I have grown a couple F2s out some years ago but not the TPOG x SK but I think there could be some dankness in the cross.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 10, 2022)

Bueno Time said:


> Anyone running Star Killer or use it in any crosses? Thinking about popping some Truepower OG x Star Killer seeds I made years ago when I made Star Killer F2s as well. I have grown a couple F2s out some years ago but not the TPOG x SK but I think there could be some dankness in the cross.



Just chopped a starkiller, drying it at the moment. I grew 2 a few yrs ago that I'd gotten as a freebies for ordering a pack of ghost train haze. The plant I just took down grew, looks and smells the same as I grew previously. 

One of my all time favorite smokes, so I hope it cures up the same as before.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)

Love Rare Dankness.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Apr 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Love Rare Dankness.



They seem to catch a bad rap around here but I've had great luck with them. I've grown ghost train haze, star killer, rare darkness and moonshines ghost train.

I've had some nanners with the rare darkness....but the smoke was legendary.

Haven't smoked the moonshines ghost train yet but it was a pretty plant.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 11, 2022)

Gro-n-again said:


> They seem to catch a bad rap around here but I've had great luck with them. I've grown ghost train haze, star killer, rare darkness and moonshines ghost train.
> 
> I've had some nanners with the rare darkness....but the smoke was legendary.
> 
> Haven't smoked the moonshines ghost train yet but it was a pretty plant.


They used to post here regularly until they were tired of dealing with the constant drama.

I found a killer plant in some freebie LeeRoy seeds years ago. Sad I lost that one. Looked exactly like their photo's.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 14, 2022)

Shavang said:


> Any update on your cross? What's killer glue and what are the genetics of it?


I ran 6 seeds of Killer Glue and 1 of them is an absolute fucking firecracker. Took me 3 grows to get it right but people are losing their shit over. Saying its the best weed they've ever had. Very very nice. Ridiculously Strong, long as fuck high (I was completely fried off 1 small bowl for 9 hours), very smooth smoke, very very tasty, great bag appeal, grest pungent floral chemical aroma, easy to grow. I'm gonna take it to 10 weeks next time should be even better. Definitely recommend. This one is a GG4 leaner. Very sticky and smells amazing.

In saying this the other 5 plants were mediocre at best. A couple of nice phenos the GG4 leaners tend to be the better ones but this one was miles ahead


----------

